# Post Your GAS



## Scar Symmetry

Post pics of what you currently have GAS for!

Mine is:

Schecter C7 Blackjack ATX (Black)
Epiphone Les Paul Prophecy EX
Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier
ISP Decimator Pro Rack G
ESP LTD MH-1000 FR SW
ESP LTD EC-1000 VBK
Fractal Axe-FX Ultra
Peavey JSX

And a snow white 80's looking guitar with maple fretboard


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jackson KE-7
Both of my fuckin' 7620s that I STILL don't have.
A new computer for recording (I have the sneaking suspicion this one is going to die soon)
Custom 7 string Ibanez Iceman (or Fireman...)


----------



## DavyH

I really need a Telecaster of some description. Dunno why, I just need one. I suppose that's GAS for ya.
The only other thing I can think of is a decent Parker.... not an absolute craving yet, but give it time.
Loads of other stuff I haven't even thought of yet


----------



## drmosh

Some kinda custom 7, 26.5 or 27" scale, swamp ash with maple cap, pau ferro neck with snakewood fretboard, BKP or custom Haeussel pickups, TOM bridge. oh yes.

Fanned 8, mebbe a blackmachine F8 if I didn't have to wait for 94 years to get one. Also swamp ash, maple neck, maple board.


----------



## BurialWithin

S540 ltd i played yesterday at Gaytar Center ...wow man i loved it so much that i'm thinking of trading RGT6 straight up for it...seriously...i can't stop thinking about it the neck was so amazing and the body was so thin and light. SURPRISINGLY set up well !! It was my first time trying one....gas.


----------



## Caparijackson

1. VHT 2x12 Fat Bottom Cab 
2. VHT 2902 power amp (not the Fryette logo)
3. Korg pitchblack tuner
4. fret doctor

no more guitars this year


----------



## Bobby

1996 vht fat bottom 4x12
Framus Cobra
Ibanez universe (any make)


----------



## ShadyDavey

Guitar I can play with my busted hand.
Amp that doesn't sound like a cat farting through a sewn-up arsehole.









Vigier Shawn Lane Signature
Yamaha SG3000 or 1300/24
Universe 
Vetta II 
Bogner Uberschall


----------



## kmanick

A Bernie Rico jr neck thru Hesperian shaped custom with a reverse diva headstock.
Honeyburst flamed maple top over a mahogany body, bound ebony board, 
diamond inlays, oiled neck 2 hum with a floyd. 

maybe Mesa mark V, I have to play thru one first.
Besides that I'm good, I love my Mark III and my 6505+ and the 4 guitars I currently have all rip.
Now I just need to find time to actually play them


----------



## Scar Symmetry

don't forget to thank the OP guys, it's just common courtesy 

Konfyouzd knows this


----------



## Konfyouzd

indeed


----------



## Scar Symmetry

howabout making this thread interesting and people post pics of the guitar/gear they want? that'll be much better than reading what people are gassing for


----------



## Konfyouzd

this thang...


----------



## synrgy

My GAS has been pretty well satiated as of late with a few recent purchases, but there's ALWAYS more that I'd be happy to own:

1. Custom molded ear plugs and/or in-ear monitors.





2. A _really_ nice orchestral VSTi -- I just have no idea which one to go for, having not heard any of them and having so many to choose from, and not wanting to spend $400+ on a VSTi that might end up sucking balls.. _Anyone have any suggestions_?

3. Access Virus TI2 synth (if only I could justify the price tag..)



http://images4.thomann.de/pics/bdb/222753/1238165_800.jpg

4. If I ever find one, I think I'd like to snag and mod a Jackson KE7.





5. Ghost saddles/hexaphonic preamps for pretty much all my guitars and my bass.

6. A sweet rackmountable PC monitor, so I can stop precariously placing my regular monitor on top of my rack. (if only I could justify the price tag..)



http://www.ferret.com.au/odin/image...utions-from-Intelligent-Systems-Australia.jpg

I could probably go on, but that's already several thousands worth.


----------



## cddragon

Schecter Loomis FR (I Don't think ppl would need a picture of it  ) and Chris Broderick's 7 string Ibanez (but with a locking nut)





From amps - I don't have high needs - Bugera 6262 with a 4x12 cab would suffice


----------



## Wi77iam

ISP decimator.. i need it  fucking unwanted noise 
custom RG7, ash body, maple neck and fretboard. dimarzios or BKP's. (maybe in a year or so)
New computer, mine is nearing 9 years old 
and.. to get my PODxt Live running, i blew the power pack ..


----------



## vontetzianos

Custom Oni 8 string multiscale
Axe fx Ultra
Vigier Excalibur
Orange 212


----------



## jsousa

Custom shop guitars
amp and cab
ISP decimator
Axefx+fryette poweramp
More I'm sure lol


----------



## ShadyDavey

And while I think about it:


----------



## HANIAK

Ibanez S7320
Peavey 5150
Axe-FX
Schecter C-7 FR Hellraiser
Agile Intrepid 8
Agile Interceptor Pro
...


----------



## Konfyouzd

ShadyDavey said:


> And while I think about it:



exquisite taste, my friend.


----------



## Dan

Vader 4x12
Axe FX Pro
White Custom 7 (on its way baby )
Agile Interceptor 8


----------



## ShadyDavey

Konfyouzd said:


> exquisite taste, my friend.



Thanks fella - those are just the Uber-GAS guitars....there are other's I'd like of course but everyone knows what a Universe looks like, or a Blackmachine


----------



## darbdavys

A custom Xiphos (7string ofc)

but




will suffice until LACS D






Engl SE E670.

well, these two are my biggest dreams.





included.


----------



## t o k u g a w a

Ibanez S5470
Empress super delay
Diezel VH4
Orange 2x12 cab
A sweet sweet synth of some sort (so many choices)
Oh, and while I'm at it, ANYTHING Blackmachine....


----------



## Konfyouzd

t o k u g a w a said:


> Ibanez S5470
> Empress super delay
> Diezel VH4
> Orange 2x12 cab
> A sweet sweet synth of some sort (so many choices)
> Oh, and while I'm at it, ANYTHING Blackmachine....



i'm gassin' for that 1527M of yours


----------



## Wi77iam

darbdavys said:


> A custom Xiphos (7string ofc)
> but
> will suffice until LACS D
> Engl SE E670.



 Suicmez fanboy much?   I love his works too, and he has sexy guitars, can't wait for the new record.. 
any news on when it'll be released?


----------



## AK DRAGON

At the top of my list right now is this

*Studio Equimpent Rack* 
Model R14-3 Shown with Optional Oak Veneer Finish


----------



## Andrew_B

i GAS for an axe from patrick....

i liked this one, would be sweet in a seven string version


----------



## Choop

Carvin DC727
Mesa Dual Rectifier
Maybe Mesa MK 4
D Sonic 7
A USA Fender Strat
Orange Cab =D

About all I can think of, maybe not GAS so much as the setup I would really like to be going for.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

- ENGL Invader, Diezel Herbert, Carvin Legacy models in the Axe-Fx 
- Sherman 9-string


----------



## Sepultorture

Mesa/Boogie Roadster Head
Eventide Factor Pedals
Custom 7's
Doyle Custom Cabs
Korg Rack Tuner
RJM amp/effects switcher
Pedal to switch effects and settings


----------



## Petef2007

Bareknuckle pickup for my RR7R
Passive BKP set for my Schecter 7
TC Electronic G Sharp
Korg Tuner
RJM Amp Gizmo
Behringer FCB1010

its weird, for the first time in a long time i look at other 7 strings n go "its nice, but i have what i want for now", so now its just gasing for a rig.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Mesa dual and or triple rectifier + cab
a custom multiscale guitar to my specs 
a litter of pedals
a few more golden age ibanez S's
an agile 8 string


----------



## Harris

VHT Ultralead
Music Man Steve Morse Y2D
Music Man JP6
2 sets of Bareknuckles
Bunch of pedals and effects 

That's pretty much it at the moment


----------



## vontetzianos

I'll add to mine


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Lol
I was thinking of making a GAS-threat when I saw this 
Here's my current gas:




Schecter Hellraaaiiiiiseeeeeeer!!!!


----------



## Deaths Madrigal

The only other gear i'll ever want....


----------



## Deadfall

hoping still for an 8427 in black and still havent found anyone with the mesa mk5 in stock that I could wank on.Oyeah a bigger house,a thriving economy,and last but not least....a job.
I would also settle for Brodericks lacs guitars..lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ok here's a pic update:


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

guitars:
parker fly
prs custom 24
ibanez j custom 7 string
ibanez j custom 6 string
the 7 im buiding atm

amps:
mark IV
orange (black) w/v30s

effects:
my trem to come in
a new wah, maybe 535q
midi-fied rig


----------



## guitarplayerone

custom 8 (or 9) and engl invader


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'd be fine with this thread just turning into a 8427 pics thread


----------



## Thin_Ice_77




----------



## poopyalligator

custom sherman 7 string, ibanez un7gr, and an engl invader. They will all be mine one day


----------



## Benjo230

Axe-FX (If i could really afford it, i'd get the Ultra, but i've been told i might have some moolah coming in soon...so a standard might soon be in sight for me XD)

VHT 2/90/2 - Just cause that seems to be the one that's highly recommened to use an Axe-FX with 

Homemade Cab - I'm really liking my idea to have 2 2x12's (both with Eminence Swamp Thangs) with my band's logo on the grille and covered in some nice blue tolex 

2 Custom 7's - Maple neckthrough w/ mahogany wings, ebony board, RGA shape, reverse headstock, one with lo-pro edge, one with a Hipshot Contour Trem. Both loaded with piezo's and BKP's. One in Platinum white, one with a purple stained flame maple top
(I've thought about this thouroughly )

I'd be set for life with that


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Benjo230 said:


> I'd be set for life with that



oh no you wouldn't, the laws of GAS state so.


----------



## ibznorange

Artist package custom 24 (heres a 22) 
PRS GUITARS, CUSTOM 22 ROSEWOOD NECK, BLUE MATEO, BIRDS, 10 Top, Wide Fat Stop Tail

and the RG9147NTG, due tomorrow


----------



## Benjo230

damn it....you're right 

I want an ENGL Invader and/or SE as well


----------



## Raoul Duke

ibznorange said:


> Artist package custom 24 (heres a 22)
> PRS GUITARS, CUSTOM 22 ROSEWOOD NECK, BLUE MATEO, BIRDS, 10 Top, Wide Fat Stop Tail
> 
> and the RG9147NTG, due tomorrow



That guitar is awesome! Never seen a finish like that before.


----------



## Daemoniac

*GUITARS:*
*- Oni Custom 9 string*
*--* 32"/28" multiscale, tuned to drop B an octave down, Australian sycamore body with spalted maple top and bloodwood binding, 2 x BKP Warpigs, push/pull coil tap with balance knob, piezo, walnut neck, string-thru body
*- Oni Custom 8 string*
*--* 30" scale, tuned to drop E, Alder body with Purpleheart top, Maple neck, 2 x BKP Miracle Man pickups with coil tap and balance knob, Stringthru body
*- Oni Custom 7 string*
-- 27" scale, tuned to drop A#, Honduras Mahogany body, 2 x Oni custom pickups, coil tap, balance knob, and Seymour Duncan Firestorm gain boost, Original Floyd Rose w. Tremol-no
- *Hufschmid Blackdroid 8 string*
*- Razar Guitars Custom 8*
*--* Custom set of Seymour Duncan Blackouts Metal, 29" scale maple neck, piezo system, Mahogany body with spalted maple top, electric purple satin finish and white binding
*- Blackmachine F8*
*- Blackmachine B7*
*- Bernie Rico Jekyll 828*
*- Sherman custom 9 of some description*

AMPS:
*- Diezel Herbert*
*- ENGL SE*
*- Rivera KTre*
*- ISP Theta Vector system*
*- Bogner Uberschall*
*- VHT/Fryette Pitbull UL*
*- VHT/Fryette Sig:X*
*- Randall V2 Ninja*
*- Randall MT-100*
*- Blackstar SeriesOne 200*
*- Line 6 Vetta II*
*- Mesa/Boogie Triple Recifier*
*- Orange Thunderverb 200*
*- Hughes & Kettner Warp X*
*- Hughes & Kettner Switchblade*
*- Hughes & Kettner Triamp*
*- Line 6 Spider Valve*
*- Mako Mak II*
*- Madison Divinity III*
*- Madison Prophecy*
*- Peavey 5150II*
*- Bugera 333XL*
*- Laboga Mr Hector*

FX:
*- All DeviEvers pedals*
*- All Z.VEX pedals*
*- Digitech Synth Wah*
*- Boss Flanger*
*- All MoogerFooger pedals*
*- A bunch of ProTone pedals*
*- Digitech Phaser + Reverb*
*- TC Electronics Nova Delay and Nova Reverb*
*- Carl Martin Combinator 2 loop switching system*
*- A few Gig-Fx pedals*
*- theres too many to remember...*
- *Several Line 6 M13's*
*- TC Electronics G System*

*Synths:*
- *Access Virus TI*
*- Roland VSynth GT*
*- Roland SH-201*
*- Alesis Andromeda A6*
*- Nord Lead 2*
*- Novation Supernova*
*- Waldorf Q+*
*- Minimoog*
*- Hartmann Neuron*


Yes, thats right, i GAS for over 20 amps.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Raoul Duke said:


> That guitar is awesome! Never seen a finish like that before.



that's because it was built from scratch, check it out:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...56k-lasciate-ogne-speranza-voi-chintrate.html


----------



## Daemoniac

I forgot synthesizers  All added now.


----------



## vampiregenocide

PRS Satin Standard 22 (With BKP)







RG7321 (would be customized with scratchplate and BKP)






Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier 4x12







Wouldn't mind some custom PRS, like some 7s lol when i get &#163;20,000


----------



## Scar Symmetry

two more:


----------



## Daemoniac

Oh shit! I forgot about 10 guitars 

- Parker Fly Deluxe
- Ibanez 2610Z with BKP Nailbomb
- ESP Custom 7 w. 27" scale
- Ran Custom 7 w. 28" scale
- ESP Mana signature guitar
- Ibanez Apex 1
- Ibanez RG2228
- ESP SC 8 string


----------



## Petef2007

Demoniac....thats a LOT of gas!!

For some very nice things too i must say


----------



## Scar Symmetry

yeah Demoniac, greedy much?


----------



## Daemoniac

Petef2007 said:


> Demoniac....thats a LOT of gas!!
> 
> For some very nice things too i must say


 




Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah Demoniac, greedy much?


 


I dunno, i like sound. And i want to try _everything_. I have vowed to never sell another amp i buy, so hopefully by the time im 30, i'll own at least a few 

Ill find a way to use them all too


----------



## f2f4

uv777
jp7
mh307

engl fireball
axefx ultra
korg dtr2000
vader 4x12
orange 4x12 

ibanez sr755
gallien and krueger goldline 500 head & cab

5 piece tama starclassic maple.

playing 3 instruments is so expensive


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Demoniac said:


> I dunno, i like sound. And i want to try _everything_. I have vowed to never sell another amp i buy, so hopefully by the time im 30, i'll own at least a few
> 
> Ill find a way to use them all too



sounds like rationalizing greed to me


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Absolutely.

EDIT: Also, i just realised, i also forgot cabs/quad boxes/subwoofers... i shall stop here


----------



## EliNoPants

in terms of what exists
ESP Japan Stephen Carpenter T-7 (really, really hope that Fender losing that court case gets me an LTD version over here)
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 in red
Agile Interceptor Pro 8 27" with a bloodburst
all modded with 707TW pups (or an equivalent for the 8), and a volume, push/pull tone, EXG, and SPC knobs

for amps, just two will do nicely
Mesa Stiletto Trident
Mesa Triple Rectifier
still not sure on cabs as i haven't researched them nearly enough, but something with a tight low end, and a warm high end

for bass i'd like something that's basically a Fender Jazz 24, but with 6 strings, P+J pups, and a slightly narrower string spacing...possibly with a Jaguar body shape...but i'm way ahead of myself on this one, we're talking custom to find something like that, but i really haven't found anything that exists currently that does what i want and isn't absurdly overpriced


----------



## vainamoinen

not sure if pics are going to work because I'm a tad bit stupid with computers.

http://coblog.sakura.ne.jp/image/gear/roope_white_jackson.jpg
Roope's Jackson Custom Shop 

http://www.ibanezregister.com/images/images-jems/777dy/jem777dy-94usa.jpg
Do I need to say anything...

http://www.guitarmike.com/UV77BK.jpg

again...

http://www.fxmusic.pl/gfx/dean/cooley/DeanRC7GRustyCooleySign7StrBIG.jpg

maybe throw a nice parker in too

AND this... 

http://www.kytty.com/~jreeder/Mesa Boogie Triaxis.jpg

But... I'm still in Highschool and I have no money


----------



## HaGGuS

1 Sherman custom...
1 Oni custom....
A mesa cab.
And a boss gt 10


----------



## Daemoniac

HaGGuS said:


> 1 Sherman custom...
> 1 Oni custom....
> A mesa cab.
> And a boss gt 10


 


_*WHY YOUR LIST SMALL?? YOU LUCKY!*_


----------



## Deadfall

ok ok Dave lets do it...the Ibanez 8427f thread...lol with you 100%


----------



## ibznorange

Raoul Duke said:


> That guitar is awesome! Never seen a finish like that before.



its rustoleum sandstone finish, in dark green. its a 1527 neck on a 7620 body, (9147=1527+7620) done by lovin uncle ryan (the mod, ryan)

it should be in my mailroom tomorrow


----------



## Dusty201087

*Guitars:*

Vintage Gibson LP
ESP Eclipse I VW
Suhr Modern Custom (seven string)
BRJ custom 7 (this may happen soon )
BRJ Custom 8/Sherman 8
Conklin/Sherman/BRJ 25.5"-28" fanned fret 9 string tuned F#-A with a Kahler vibrato 
Vintage Strat (why? I don't even know. I just want one.)
Vigier 7 string
Vigier SL signature
Paradise JB sig
Ibanez Universe 
Ibanez Jem
Suhr Govan signature

*Amps:*

ENGL SE
ENGL Powerball
ENGL Fireball/invader
4x12 Vader Cab
4x12 Black Orange Cab
Vintage Marshall
Line 6 Vetta II
Mesa Boogie Mark V
Mesa Boogie Express 5:25 1x12 combo

*Other shit:*

Line 6 POD pro
Axe-FX
Rocktron Prophesy II
More Monster Cables 
More V picks (screamers!)
Strap locks and leather straps for optimal chest-rocking!
A sound proof home studio 
A band
Skills

And last but not least...
*
MONEY!!! PLEASE HELP! I HAVE A PROBLEM!!!*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/images/eg2009/RG3570Z_CA_00_01.gif














http://resources.ibanez.com/resourceservicehost/images/Ibanez/web/eg/products/XPT700XHGSF.gif









... or any HSH non locking strat. 






...the list goes on....
http://patrickhansen.com/blog/media/music/Gibson_LP_DC_front.jpghttp://espguitars.co.jp/artist/akiya/MUGEN-AK.jpg


----------



## Cadavuh

Hell yeeeeeaaaaaaaa. Oh and of course


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And these...


----------



## Daemoniac

Ok, now for the third part of Demoniacs GAS list:

CABINETS!!

- Orange quadbox
- Mesa rectifier standard cab
- Mesa rectifier standard slant cab
- Mesa rectifier overized cab straight and slant
- VHT fatbottom cab
- Diezel Front loaded cab
- Diezel Rear loaded cab
- Vader 412
- Vader 215
- Orange 412 w. Eminence Swamp Thangs
- Mesa Rectifier cab w. Eminence Black Powders
- ISP Vector active 212 w. 15" sub
- 2x ISP Vector guitar subwoofers
- Some kind of extreme-awesome studio monitor system for the Synthesizers


----------



## vontetzianos

Demoniac said:


> *GUITARS:*
> *- Oni Custom 9 string*
> *--* 32"/28" multiscale, tuned to drop B an octave down, Australian sycamore body with spalted maple top and bloodwood binding, 2 x BKP Warpigs, push/pull coil tap with balance knob, piezo, walnut neck, string-thru body
> *- Oni Custom 8 string*
> *--* 30" scale, tuned to drop E, Alder body with Purpleheart top, Maple neck, 2 x BKP Miracle Man pickups with coil tap and balance knob, Stringthru body
> *- Oni Custom 7 string*
> -- 27" scale, tuned to drop A#, Honduras Mahogany body, 2 x Oni custom pickups, coil tap, balance knob, and Seymour Duncan Firestorm gain boost, Original Floyd Rose w. Tremol-no
> - *Hufschmid Blackdroid 8 string*
> *- Razar Guitars Custom 8*
> *--* Custom set of Seymour Duncan Blackouts Metal, 29" scale maple neck, piezo system, Mahogany body with spalted maple top, electric purple satin finish and white binding
> *- Blackmachine F8*
> *- Blackmachine B7*
> *- Bernie Rico Jekyll 828*
> *- Sherman custom 9 of some description*
> 
> AMPS:
> *- Diezel Herbert*
> *- ENGL SE*
> *- Rivera KTre*
> *- ISP Theta Vector system*
> *- Bogner Uberschall*
> *- VHT/Fryette Pitbull UL*
> *- VHT/Fryette Sig:X*
> *- Randall V2 Ninja*
> *- Randall MT-100*
> *- Blackstar SeriesOne 200*
> *- Line 6 Vetta II*
> *- Mesa/Boogie Triple Recifier*
> *- Orange Thunderverb 200*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Warp X*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Switchblade*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Triamp*
> *- Line 6 Spider Valve*
> *- Mako Mak II*
> *- Madison Divinity III*
> *- Madison Prophecy*
> *- Peavey 5150II*
> *- Bugera 333XL*
> *- Laboga Mr Hector*
> 
> FX:
> *- All DeviEvers pedals*
> *- All Z.VEX pedals*
> *- Digitech Synth Wah*
> *- Boss Flanger*
> *- All MoogerFooger pedals*
> *- A bunch of ProTone pedals*
> *- Digitech Phaser + Reverb*
> *- TC Electronics Nova Delay and Nova Reverb*
> *- Carl Martin Combinator 2 loop switching system*
> *- A few Gig-Fx pedals*
> *- theres too many to remember...*
> - *Several Line 6 M13's*
> *- TC Electronics G System*
> 
> *Synths:*
> - *Access Virus TI*
> *- Roland VSynth GT*
> *- Roland SH-201*
> *- Alesis Andromeda A6*
> *- Nord Lead 2*
> *- Novation Supernova*
> *- Waldorf Q+*
> *- Minimoog*
> *- Hartmann Neuron*
> 
> 
> Yes, thats right, i GAS for over 20 amps.


 
Are you sure you have enough space for all of that?


----------



## HaGGuS

Demoniac said:


> _*WHY YOUR LIST SMALL?? YOU LUCKY!*_



I have a KxK.
I have a triple rec.
What more can a boy wish for ?.
The Sherman and Oni are the cherry on top.
And the mesa cab.. well thats just overkill. 
And the gt 10 is just... well because its my wish list and I can if I want to.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Not a 7 but who cares...

I have come very close to pulling the trigger on this...






Only thing holding me back is the question "Will it get to me in one piece?"

I live in Sydney so


----------



## Panterica

four Engl pro 4x12
Engl SE x2
Engl Fireball 100
Rico Jr Vixens 6s and 7s
Sherman 7 and 8 V
Jackson V
Kelly V


----------



## HaGGuS

Raoul Duke said:


> Not a 7 but who cares...
> 
> I have come very close to pulling the trigger on this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing holding me back is the question "Will it get to me in one piece?"
> 
> I live in Sydney so


Get a hard case for it and order that fugger.


----------



## AySay

ENGL Invader 100
Vader/orange 2x12
EBMM BFR Bahama blue burst JP7 or JP6
Ibanez JMP P2
Ibanez Universe Geen Dot
Ibanez Jem 77V

Just typing that made me feel sad...


----------



## Raoul Duke

HaGGuS said:


> Get a hard case for it and order that fugger.



" IF " I do get it, was going with the hardcase for sure. Rondo music actually doesnt ship guitars outside of the US unless you buy a hard case for them .

I also know the driver who delivers FedEx stuff to my work, he finishes next friday, interesting .




*GAS washes over me in an awesome wave*


----------



## Harry

3x ET Guitars custom with UV style body/UV style neck (1 with Blackouts, one with BKPs, one with BKP/Sustainac) 

Cabs/Power amps I've yet to decide what I'm truly GAS-ing for yet.


----------



## stuh84

Odd for me in that....I don't really have any true G.A.S. at the moment. Theres nothing that makes me want to save/spend at the moment. Theres things I wouldn't mind, but nothing I'm clambering for.

I feel ill for saying that


----------



## HaGGuS

Raoul Duke said:


> " IF " I do get it, was going with the hardcase for sure. Rondo music actually doesnt ship guitars outside of the US unless you buy a hard case for them .
> 
> I also know the driver who delivers FedEx stuff to my work, he finishes next friday, interesting .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GAS washes over me in an awesome wave*


Order than guitar A.S.A.P.


----------



## Harry

Ahh, screw it

Cabs: Orange 4x12 
Avatar 4x12
Power amps: VHT 90/2/90 
Mackie M4000


----------



## Daemoniac

vontetzianos said:


> Are you sure you have enough space for all of that?



... Does it _really_ matter? I mean, i have over $150,000 of gear to buy... 



HaGGuS said:


> I have a KxK.
> I have a triple rec.
> What more can a boy wish for ?.
> The Sherman and Oni are the cherry on top.
> And the mesa cab.. well thats just overkill.
> And the gt 10 is just... well because its my wish list and I can if I want to.







Harry said:


> Ahh, screw it
> 
> Cabs: Orange 4x12
> Avatar 4x12
> Power amps: VHT 90/2/90
> Mackie M4000


----------



## Haunted

I'll be realistic here, I want all sorts of shit 
but what I really need is a RG2228! that's all...
have i nice amp already.... sure I want a ENGL Invader and Line 6 vetta 2... plug into all of them at once and blow my house to the stratosphere


----------



## I_infect

I have a set of camo 6 string EMG 81/85 waiting to go in a camo Zakk Epi I can't afford yet, and a set of 6 string blackouts waiting on a Zakk Epi bullseye. Alot of 6 string gas lately. In 3rd and 4th place is an Epi LP prophecy w/emgs and ESP LTD EC cobweb, although finance-wise a Schecter Solo 6 HR makes the most sense, most bang for the buck.



Haunted said:


> plug into all of them at once and blow my house to the stratosphere



Lol I have 4 halfstacks in my house right now, waiting to finish my attic studio


----------



## Raoul Duke

HaGGuS said:


> Order than guitar A.S.A.P.



Had some time to think and.......



Im setting the wheels in motion tomorrow 

This could potentially make my new 1527 obsolete like my 7's did to my 6's


----------



## MikeH

RG2228
RG1527M
LTD SC-607b
Agile Intrepid Standard 8 natural
Peavey 6505+ Full Stack


----------



## El Caco

I am currently happy with my guitar and rig situation. I am not GAS'n for these but one day I plan on getting a Fryette 2/50/2, and an Oni, I also want to try a Xiphos and where I live that means buying one but I am in no hurry for any of that and I wouldn't call it GAS.

The closest thing I have to GAS at the moment is for these,

Apogee Duet
Reason, Logic and a bunch of other software.
Lots of Vinyl
Sansui AU111 (I wish )
Power conditioner (this is more of a need then GAS)
Digital SLR
New Headphones

Non music related
World trip
Some new furniture and household items
HD LCD projector
Get the Dodge on the road
4WD

Fantasy
426 HEMI 
Dodge Challenger
Dodge Daytona
1969 Cuda
1970 Cuda
2006 Charger
House in the Gold Coast with studio
Pilots license
My own Plane


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'd be fine with this thread just turning into a 8427 pics thread





very sexy guitar. i didn't know they existed until just recently.


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## El Caco

TimothyLeary said:


>



+1


----------



## OzoneJunkie

+1


----------



## TimothyLeary

i forgot one thing.


----------



## synrgy

Bloody_Inferno said:


>


 

I'm sorry -- I've apparently been living under a rock. WTF model is that?! WANT.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ that's an RG8427



TimothyLeary said:


> i forgot one thing.



what is that? it looks like a space age vibrator


----------



## PlagueX1

Hmmmmmmmm......

Jeff Loomis Sig
Classical Guitar
SC 608b
UV777
Diezel VH4
Engl Fireball
Mesa Boogie Mark VI
Lots lots lots of other stuff.


----------



## TimothyLeary

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ that's an RG8427
> 
> 
> 
> what is that? it looks like a space age vibrator



lol..  

It's the akai ewi usb - wind controller.


----------



## synrgy

Konfyouzd said:


> what is that? it looks like a space age vibrator


 
MIDI wind controller. You play it like a trumpet/sax/oboe/whatever reeded wind instrument of choice, and it triggers MIDI notes/CC data. One of my best buddies in Hawaii has one. It's awesome. 



Konfyouzd said:


> ^ that's an RG8427


 
Three thousand dollars?!?!


----------



## Skylark

Basically GASing for full acces to LACS and 4 free guitars... 
Bernie Rico Jr. Diva7 or Vixen 7 FR 
And someday it is time to contact Hufschmid. Beautiful work he does. I want one 8 stringer!

But I know, when I finally have it all in my bloody hands, GAS will be creepin up again.... 
Tragedy


----------



## auxioluck

JEM77VBK
PGM301
RG1527M
The new ENGL Fireball
Line 6 M13
Line 6 DL4
BKP's


----------



## Konfyouzd

TimothyLeary said:


> lol..
> 
> It's the akai ewi usb - wind controller.





synrgy said:


> MIDI wind controller. You play it like a trumpet/sax/oboe/whatever reeded wind instrument of choice, and it triggers MIDI notes/CC data. One of my best buddies in Hawaii has one. It's awesome.


----------



## BurialWithin

I want an S540 LTD right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## txguitarslinger

My GAS knows no limits. But my current GAS list is:

Marshall JVM Half Stack
TC Elec G System
Fender SRV Strat
Gibson Les Paul
Gibson Explorer
Kramer Pacer/Baretta
Ibanez S7320
Ibanez JEM 555/UV777/JEM7V
ESP Lynch Burst Tiger
Steinberger ZT3

I need to hit the lotto....roflmao


----------



## MFB

After looking for sometime now, this is my current dream guitar : 

Agile T-7 Texan
White finish
No pickguard
H-H configuration
Bareknuckle Miracle Man Bridge
Bareknuckle 'The Mule' Neck
3 way selector
2 volume knobs - one neck, one bridge
Maple board
Black dots


----------



## jimmyshred

At the moment, 
Caparison Dellinger 7, 
Ibanez UV777, 
Peavey 5150, 
Engl Invader 150, 
ISP Decimator,
Oni Custom or a Sherman Custom. 
Also to fix my Ibanez RG7620 up a bit,


----------



## El Caco

Im going to have to add Lee's CST killer to the top of my list.


----------



## Daemoniac

s7eve said:


> Fantasy
> 426 HEMI
> Dodge Challenger
> Dodge Daytona
> 1969 Cuda
> 1970 Cuda
> 2006 Charger



You, sir, GAS for some exceptionally nice things 

Id rather like a Dodge Charger or a Cuda at some point too... or (on the Japanese end of the spectrum ) a Tommy Kaira ZZII


----------



## Raoul Duke

Raoul Duke said:


> Not a 7 but who cares...
> 
> I have come very close to pulling the trigger on this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing holding me back is the question "Will it get to me in one piece?"
> 
> I live in Sydney so





HaGGuS said:


> Get a hard case for it and order that fugger.



I just paid for it 

Now i play the waiting game


----------



## Scar Symmetry

what happened to people posting sexy pictures of guitars?

let's bring that back por favour


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Scar Symmetry said:


> what happened to people posting sexy pictures of guitars?
> 
> let's bring that back por favour



 

And considering I'm suffering from a severe case of Strat Fever...




















If that only came as a HSH and in black...

















The strat fever is getting out of control 

,,,but these pics will have to do for now...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> what happened to people posting sexy pictures of guitars?
> 
> let's bring that back por favour



mmbien... ya viene un "sexy guitar pic"...






can i have one? can i? can i? can i????






how about one of these???


----------



## PlagueX1

Why do you guys do this to me!  I'm getting GAS SOOOOO BAD NOW and I really don't need it.


But, Does anyone have the newer UV777 with the Pyramid on it? How do them play/sound? Pics?? I'm GAS'n for one of them so bad, as well as a Fender Strat. Probably the 2 guitars I'm gassing most for right now, on top of an 8 string of course. GAH!


----------



## El Caco

If you wish to avoid GAS, opening a thread about GAS is not the best way of going about it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

s7eve said:


> If you wish to avoid GAS, opening a thread about GAS is not the best way of going about it.


----------



## PlagueX1

It's one of them things where you know you shouldn't, but it feels so good to do it.


----------



## Daemoniac

God damn i wish LGM still made their guitars  The 8 string just looked so fucking cool...

I want an electric purple one


----------



## Benjo230

Add:
Mesa Roadking II
Mesa Mark V
Mesa Mark IV
Mesa Lonestar
ENGL Fireball 100
ENGL Savage
Peavey 6505 (i suddenly had a massive GAS attack when i realised that within afew weeks i may have enough for one, then cried cause i just spent £120 on starting a rack setup )
Diezel VH4 (just cause it looks so fricken cool)
Bogner Uberschall
Fender Twin Reverb (My friends brother had an original one and holy shit, that thing was gorgeous)
VHT/Fryette Sig:X


A whole bunch of matching cabs, along with some orange's and vaders thrown in there


Then i'd chain all the preamps into a Crate Powerblock


----------



## Scar Symmetry

update:


----------



## barrett

Guitars:

Custom Ibanez hardtail RG 7 with actives
KxK Sii-7 with passives
ESP Eclipse for 6 string stuff

Amps:

6505+ or the 5150III with a Mesa or Vader cab
some sort of ENGL with a black Orange cab

Effects:

ISP decimator
Maxon 808
Boss EQ pedal
and some multi-fx unit for messing around


someday maybe


----------



## darren




----------



## Werwolf999

My dream guitar would be a 7 string Paul Stanley Iceman.


----------



## S-O

Guitars: RG7620, with replacement body (from SIMs?) Probably one of those multilaminates, yum. Then throw in some BKPs.
Also, an RG 1077XL or one of the otehr xl RGs would be killer, and a Green dot and PWH uni... but those can wait and be for later.

Amp: Fractal Audio Axe-FX Ultra, Fryette 2/90/2, Vader 4x12

Effects: The Fractal audio footcontroler + some (4 I think will do) expression pedals to go with.

I am really gasing for the Axe-FX, it would make recording so much easier, and offers such a vast range of tones, get my jazz blues on, then push a button and pop on over to metal land.

:want:


----------



## Varkatzas

Apex 2
Blackjack ATX

Dual Rec
Uberschall

Vader 4x12
Basson 4x12

Headcase/Rack

My TS9 modded


----------



## Daemoniac

darren said:


>



Woah...


----------



## Harris

darren said:


>



Glissentars FTW! 

There's some really sweet glissentar work on the new Karl Sanders album.


----------



## Harry

Because if Mischa, I'm GAS-ing for DIEZEL amps now


----------



## Wi77iam

I want an Iceman-7


----------



## Daemoniac

Harry said:


> Because if Mischa, I'm GAS-ing for DIEZEL amps now




 And i dont even own one


----------



## Adamh1331

PRS 7 if i could ever get my hands on one


----------



## Variant

darren said:


>





Darren...



Please...



Stop...


----------



## Sang-Drax

Andrew_B said:


> i GAS for an axe from patrick....
> 
> i liked this one, would be sweet in a seven string version



Awesome top!

-----------------

I've just bought a custom amp + cab that will probably suit my needs, rig-wise. I've also bought a G Major from RiverDragon here, which may or may not be enough as far as FX go.

For the time being, I need just

*1.* A new 7 string. Either: 
*1.1.* a custom-bodied (mahogany) RG-style Ibby with fixed bridge and BKP's.
*1.2.* a Carvin (_if_ I find a used one with some spec I want and _if_ the owner is willing to ship overseas. Not very likely).
*1.3.* an Agile, as long as it is 25.5".

*2.* Maybe an Eventide Timefactor, but I need to test the G Major first.


When I get rich, add a 7-string Hufschmid, an Eventide Eclipse or a G-Force, and maybe an Engl of some sort. I also plan to buy an Oud sometime


----------



## willyman101




----------



## Scar Symmetry

I got some fresh GAS:

Ibanez ICT700 WH
Ibanez XPT707 FX
Caparison MJR
ESP LTD Axxion


----------



## Konfyouzd

Axxion? I know I know what that is... Pics?

and just about every blackdroid on here is GAStastic...

EDIT: EVERY blackdroid is GAStastic


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ask and ye shall receive:






(this is a pic of the ESP one coz I couldn't find a big enough pic of the LTD one)


----------



## Konfyouzd

^^:feeling the GAS pains:


----------



## 7deadlysins666

So much stuff....so little money


----------



## Konfyouzd

is that an ignitor? ^

the first axe in your post


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Konfyouzd said:


> is that an ignitor? ^
> 
> the first axe in your post



Indeed it is. I would sell my soul for one of those.


----------



## vontetzianos

I'll also add to mine:


----------



## Konfyouzd

7deadlysins666 said:


> Indeed it is. I would sell my soul for one of those.



i want one pretty badly too. it reminds me of the ibanez vx something or other.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I just wish it didn't have that damn pickguard


----------



## Cadavuh

Yea im GASing for steinberger because of that


----------



## WhitechapelCS

And any Black Machine Guitar <3


----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ yeah I've got one of those in my living room.


----------



## WhitechapelCS

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ yeah I've got one of those in my living room.


 
Lucky son of a bitch 

did you get a deal or buy it brand new?
And how much did it set you back?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

it's actually my bro's so I didn't pay a penny


----------



## WhitechapelCS

Ahh well now I really envy you >.<.

some dayy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Daemoniac

I now have GAS for all the EMG electronics too. (SPC, Afterburner, BQS System etc.. etc.. etc...)


----------



## Harry

As a result of the K7 thread.......well, K7 GAS now.


----------



## -K4G-

Guitars:
Roter Custom.
UV7PWH.
UV7GR.

Amps/Etc:
Engl Invader.
Axe-Fx.

might be different next week.


----------



## hufschmid

My turn 

*I have to mention that I have very simple and affordable tastes when it comes to GAS* 

I want a 35000$ Ervin Somogyi acoustic modified dreadnought with a segmented rosette...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6DQ6JfVT44

I want a 6000$ Mike Doolin acoustic fan fretted guitar

I want a 35000$ Bob Benedetto Jazz Guitar signed inside by the master himself, his family and the benedetto players...

I want a 25000$ Harry Fleishman double top cedar spruce dovetailed dreadnought acoustic

Thats all 



Oh I forgot a want a 5000$ Maurice Ottiger Baroque Luth and a 8000$ classical waxed top and shipped carved rosette and a 35000$ Jeffrey ELLIOTT Acoustic


----------



## TimSE

Parker Fly deluxe (if only they did 7s!)

ENGL invader 100 with engl 4x12 cab (or 2)

The abyss copy im building myself  ... or a real one to my specs .. yummy.

A PRS custom 24 so i can say i have one


----------



## ShadyDavey

Acoustic GAS! I'd love me a nice classical guitar, and well.....a nice keyboard too. 

Manzer nylon-string acoustic:






Korg Oasys


----------



## Daemoniac

Stradivarius.


----------



## MFB

Custom spec'd guitars :

Agile T-7 Texan
White finish
No pickguard
H-H configuration
Bareknuckle Miracle Man Bridge
Bareknuckle 'The Mule' Neck
3 way selector
2 volume knobs - one neck, one bridge
Maple board
Black dots

Agile T-7 Texan/Epiphone Explorer 7
Matte Black finish
Black pickguard
H-H configuration
Bareknuckle Miracle Man Bridge
Seymour Duncan '59 Neck
3 way selector
2 volume knobs - one neck, one bridge
Ebony board
White dots

Fuck heads, racks where it's at :

Mesa Triaxis
GSP 2101 (I liked the Quigster's rhythm tone  )
ENGL E530
Bloody Murder Rackmount
FJA modded Peavey Rockmaster
Axe FX

Cabs :

Avatar 4x12 - V30's over and over again


----------



## ShadyDavey

hufschmid said:


> >>> Sexy Guitars <<<



+1 on the Doolin. I'd also quite like a crazy Electric to satisfy my Uli Jon Roth fixations:

7 String (any competant luthier will do - Doberman, KxK, Hufschmid, Elysian etc) 
Sky-guitar style mahogany body
H-H configuration
36 Frets (scalloped throughout, a la the Sky guitar)
Ebony Finger board
5-piece maple neck (neck through) 
Abalone dot inlays
Reversed headstock
AAA Grade Maple body and headstock caps
Gotoh Machineheads (black) 
Ibanez Pro Edge bridge (black)
Brass nut
Black burst finish
BKP Painkiller 7 calibrated set 
"Fat Head" brass head plate
Single volume control - anodised black strat-style knob with abalone inlays
Stainless steel frets
Cornell Mid-boost preamp circuit


----------



## Euthanasia

Recording Rig:
*New smashing computer for recordings
*RME Multiface
*Axe FX Ultra
*Roland V-drums + Some double bass pedal (Axis/ Iron cobra/ Eliminator)
*Nice tube condencer and for vocals

Live Rig:
*Engl Invader 100/ Diezel Herbert/ Framus Cobra/ maby other modern tube highgain head with nice cleans
*4X12 Vader or something with V30
*TC Electronic G-System
*ISP Decimator pedal
*MXR 10 band EQ Pedal
*Dunlop Dime Wah/ Morely Tremonty Wah

Guitars:
*Carvin DC400, Mahagony body, Flamed koa top, Walnut neck with 2 maple stripes, Ebony fretboard with no inlays, FT-6 bridge, Piezo, Stainless frets, Tung oil finish, Gold hardware (with some BKP or Lundgren M6 pickups).
*Sherman or other custom baritone 7 string with Lundgren pickups.
*Blackmachine 8 string.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i'm gassing for a custom neck thru Iceman 7 string that i'm going back and forth with myself about buying (i'm more than likely going to do it)


----------



## Fenrisulfr

My PRS custom 22 20th Anniversary I sold to a local music store here in town when I was struggling for cash.

The bastard won't giver back.. I got her when I was 16 ;_;

He just keeps it in his safe


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ i wouldn't give it back either


----------



## iondestroyer1527

kxk sii-7 that i ordered and have a long wait to go...


----------



## Dusty201087

I'm now gassing for some different stuff so I'm gonna  the thread 

Guitars:

BRJ Custom 7 Diva (may happen soon )
Jackson Mortan Dominion signature 
Ibanez Xiphos XPT700XH 
ESP Eclipse II SW

Then BKP's for all the guitars. The BRJ will be tuned to B as well as the Dominion, then the Xiphos will be Drop C or maybe C and the Eclipse will be switched from E standard to D but be set up for D. That's right, I'm almost giving up standard tuning 

I also am gassing for a Mako head and Vader cab with a THD Hot plate. Maybe a Axe-FX too


----------



## shoot2thrill

Ibanez 7620 (It will be my first 7 string)
*Boss Gt-10*


----------



## Dusty201087

shoot2thrill said:


> Ibanez 7620 (It will be my first 7 string)
> *Boss Gt-10*



^^^ Very awesome amp for the price! Just as a warning though, you may want to invest in a Hot Plate for it, it's obscenely loud .


----------



## MFB

Hopefully a soon to be back up guitar as my 6 string :


----------



## Arctodus

I *was* gassing for an RT650. I finally came across one for a good price  
Ibanez won't even admit to ever making these  I was always wondering what they meant by "gravure" top and it turns out its a fotoflame! Plays like a hardtail even though it had a trem, doesn't even flinch when you double bend






I have that blue one


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Arctodus said:


> I *was* gassing for an RT650. I finally came across one for a good price
> Ibanez won't even admit to ever making these  I was always wondering what they meant by "gravure" top and it turns out its a fotoflame! Plays like a hardtail even though it had a trem, doesn't even flinch when you double bend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that blue one


 
Damn, I'm so jealous of you righti now.  I want one too...


----------



## MerlinTKD

Epiphone 7-string Flying V (horrible photo, only one I could find )








Multiscale 7 string, something like this:







Multiscale 5-string bass (again, something like this):








And this:


----------



## Deaths Madrigal

Theres been alot of talk about K7's here lately, and its doing its damage. I would love a blade grey one, im definatly going for one of these next. mmmmm mahogany 






Oh, if only you had an extra string 
Id still love to have one of these someday






Normally my dream amp is the Engl SE 6L6, but im quite sure i would be just as happy with this beast






And ive always wanted one of these, just for that 'buzzsaw your face off' tone, when im bored and want to create some swedish death metal love


----------



## AK DRAGON

Custom Triple Bay Rack.. Possibly will build it myself out of 7/8" Bamboo Ply


----------



## Scar Symmetry

not to play, but to look at


----------



## Daemoniac

AK DRAGON said:


> Custom Triple Bay Rack.. Possibly will build it myself out of 7/8" Bamboo Ply


----------



## Harry

MerlinTKD said:


> Multiscale 5-string bass (again, something like this):



This bass looks wicked IMO


----------



## Jeroenofzo

For the guitars,

One of my own desings becoming reality this summer ( Keep teh eyes peeled for a thread popping up in these weeks ) :






While we're at it, give me this aswell;






And for the amps,


----------



## Scar Symmetry

09.06.09.

GAS Status:

1 Peavey JSX
1 MH-1000 SW
1 Fractal Axe-Fx Ultra
1 Schecter Jeff Loomis NT
1 Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier
1 ESP M-II SW w/ Maple Fretboard


----------



## Methilde

Aah
My desires:





Ibanez RG 8 string, fixed bridge





*drewl*
ENGL Powerball

Or this one:




Line 6 spider valve HD 100





For ze improved studio work


----------



## Scar Symmetry

current wants:

LTD M-400
Schecter C-7 Blackjack


----------



## hufschmid

I changed my mind, I want a Mike Doolin Guitar


----------



## Fikealox

I kinda want to get a Steinberger as my lesson guitar, as I have to catch a few hours worth of trains and do a fair bit of walking to get to my lessons. (And because I'm the kind of guy who likes those sort of guitars, and any excuse will do ).


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## BurialWithin

engl engl engl
engl engl engl
engl engl engl
engl engl engl


----------



## Konfyouzd

and headphones...


----------



## Dusty201087

Updated list:

Framus Cobra
ENGL Powerball
Mako MAK2 
Mako Dorado
Vader 4x12 cab
Vader 2x12 cab (for practice)
THD Hot Plate
Rack mounted tuner
Rocktron Prophesy II
A few racks to hold it all

BRJ/Suhr Custom 6 string tuned to C
BRJ/Suhr Custom 7 string
Ibanez Xiphos XPT700GH (it's the 27 fret on )
BRJ Custom Vixin 8 string w/ Kahler, tuned B-A

All of the guitars will have 27 frets  because I love down tuning but I hate loosing the high register. Maybe one with 24 so I can have a sustainer though.

... I just realized I could easily spend well over 10k on just a few amps 

I'm fucking awesome


----------



## MFB

Avatar 4x12 in Black Tolex, Wheat Grill, Closed Back, loaded with Celestion V30's 

Ibanez Iceman 300/400 in natural finish with most likely a Seymour Duncan Invader Bridge and DiMarzio Tone Zone in the neck (hopefully a reality soon)

My amp head gas has been appeased by my MKIII 

Edit : whoops, forgot some nifty pedals

Boss DD-7 Delay/Analog Delay
Boss BF-3 Flanger
ISP Decimator


----------



## Looneygah1

Caprison Custom 7
Engl Invader head
vader cab
Some rack equip
UV777pwh


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

A Jem white w/ vine but in seven strings, (including monkey grip, lion claws, evo`s, and the gold hardware).


----------



## liamh

Vht sig:x 
Cornford Harlequin
Bogner Shiva
Prs 212 cabinet
Danelectro longorn
I'll never afford these (except for the longhorn), so I'd call them objects of desire, rather then gas


----------



## hufschmid

[metacafe]179120/doolin_guitars[/metacafe]


----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ I'm Droolin over those!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Not that many customs so far. No Rek's. So here it is! Ordering it soon hopefully,






The Rek P.K. Getting that except with hopefully an African Ebony top and some other small things!

And if I could afford it...






Blackmachine B7. Ubermega's Blackmachine B7 to be exact


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Currently GASsing for:

Ibanez RGA121 vlf or ntf
BKP Warpigs to go into that
Electro-Harmonix Wiggler tremolo pedal

My BKP Nailbombs that should be here soon!


----------



## scottro202

Ibanez or ESP or maybe Agile 7 String (really, just a 7 string)
2x12 cab (either avatar, carvin, or vader)
new pickups in all my guitars
and me thinks a fernandes sustainer in my RG5EX1 would be cool
and maybe a new amp? (bugera, peavey, or blackstar)
bad horsie wah
EQ pedal
kill swithces for all my guitars
Joe Satriani Time Factor delay
recording gear
and a custom LACS Ibanez Xiphos With rounded edges 7 string 27 frets edge pro bridge


----------



## Rick

RawrItsRaptor said:


> And if I could afford it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmachine B7. Ubermega's Blackmachine B7 to be exact



Just go steal it. 

I need: 

PODX3 Pro
Line 6 4x12
rack
wireless system
power conditioner

I want:

Agile Interceptor Tribal Red 27
Agile Interceptor Tribal Green 27


----------



## Raoul Duke

Or a crazy electric version


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Scar Symmetry said:


> edit: and a snow white 80's looking guitar with maple fretboard


 
I trust you've seen these Charvel San Dimas Style 1C 2H Polar White Electric Guitar - GUITARGUITAR


----------



## Scar Symmetry

UberMega's Blackmachine makes my guitar-boner go PRRRRONG.



Herb Dorklift said:


> I trust you've seen these Charvel San Dimas Style 1C 2H Polar White Electric Guitar - GUITARGUITAR


----------



## Herb Dorklift

They had one of those ESPs in Guitar Guitar just before.
http://www.axepalace.com/Caparison/photos/mjr/dellinger-mjr.jpg


----------



## i-be-machine

Jackson Y2KV, Jackson KE-2 and KE-3, Ibanez SA, ESP devil girl, custom built KV,Schecter 007 elite, ESP-LTD Axxion, Encore strat, Applause steel strong acoustic. I'm wanting an ESP Eclipse II


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Herb Dorklift said:


> They had one of those ESPs in Guitar Guitar just before.
> http://www.axepalace.com/Caparison/photos/mjr/dellinger-mjr.jpg



those two geets right there, are the two guitars I want most in the world EVER.



i-be-machine said:


> Schecter 007 Elite, ESP-LTD Axxion, ESP Eclipse II


----------



## synrgy

*edit* NEVERMIND, GOT ONE THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Herb Dorklift said:


> They had one of those ESPs in Guitar Guitar just before.





you forgot one!


----------



## Rabsa

Hughes & Kettner's Trilogy head and Mesa's 212 Rectifier cab would be nice setup. Hopefully I get enough money from my summerjob to buy that setup. 


http://muusikoiden.net/dyn/users/59372.jpg

I have also a little interesting in some hard bridge guitar with humbuckers, somekind of modern Lp or SG model. Maybe 1000 series Ltd or ESP. 

Some effects are also on my shopping list. In any case Morley Bad Horsie II wah and Digitech Whammy are must get! Maybe some other effects or Pod X3 Live for home recordings.


----------



## Justin Bailey

steinberger gm7ta

and a Uv7bk

I won't get into the customs, because that list is monstrous.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Rick said:


> Just go steal it.



I don't think he would appreciate that much


----------



## MF_Kitten

i tend to get GAS for just about anything. if it´s pretty, or has interesting specs, or genrerally has strings, humbuckers, and a fixed bridge, i´ll GAS for it haha


----------



## Daemoniac

I gave GAS 

At the moment, its for a Zoom H4 recorder, BKP Warpigs, a 32 band EQ, and a custom body for my 7420.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

page 21 has been the best page of the thread so far


----------



## vontetzianos

New GAS:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

so currently:


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## SamSam

For me:

1. Fryette (VHT) Big Bottom 4 x 12
2. Probably some BKPs
3. maybe some effect pedals

666. All the stuff I've ordered that hasn't arrived yet (expect pics 
soon!)


----------



## liamh

liamh is proud to announce:

His longhorn gas has been fulfilled!!


----------



## caughtinamosh

liamh said:


> liamh is proud to announce:
> 
> His longhorn gas has been fulfilled!!



Deemed false. 

But I still want an NGD.


----------



## liamh

caughtinamosh said:


> Deemed false.
> 
> But I still want an NGD.



That's not a good idea


----------



## caughtinamosh

liamh said:


> That's not a good idea



Ya, tis.


----------



## liamh

When I get ahold of a camera, maybe
Until then, imagine a Dano' longhorn in blackburst with a couple of dings (got it second hand).




Beautiful.


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## liamh

It goes with my new look, prince eat your heart out




Keep that cheek up and there will be no NGD.

Edit: stop your whining, I'll change it


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I now only have GAS for one guitar:


----------



## mnemonic

axe-fx
carvin dc727
krk 2nd gen rokit 6's


that is all, and it would make me a very happy camper


----------



## s_k_mullins

This list could go on and on and on...

but here is the main stuff i'm GASsing for:
PRS Mark Tremonti Singlecut- Black cherry flametop
PRS Custom 24 57/08- Blueberry quilt top
Ibanez Universe UV777
EB/MM Ball Family Reserve Petrucci 7-string- trans black
ESP Horizon NT-7
ESP Eclipse II- vintage black w/ new black hardware
ESP Eclipse I- sunburst (with 4 knobs)
Schecter Hellraiser V 7string- white
Schecter Hellraiser C7- black cherry
Caparison Dellinger-MJR
Gibson Les Paul Custom-silver burst


----------



## ralphy1976

my custom 8 baritone design i am toying with...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

SK you got taste bro


----------



## ralphy1976

i had never heard of or seen a Caparison Dellinger-MJR, but it look s absolutely gorgeous..i just wound't play with it (pardon the pun) for fear of damaging it...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

yeah I want one pretty bad, shame it costs so much.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Caparison Horus would rock my sox, but i don't think i'll ever have one of those things.


----------



## ralphy1976

MAN !!! Killswitch Engage plays on those badasses!!! Awesome!!! yeah!! best news of the day!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Horuses?


----------



## ralphy1976

god i love porn...

CAPARISON GUITARS FOR SALE AT GUITARASYLUM.COM 1-800-443-7859. AUTHORIZED CAPARISON DEALER, CAPARISON DELLINGER, CAPARISON TAT, HORUS, ANGELUS


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

liamh said:


> When I get ahold of a camera, maybe
> Until then, imagine a Dano' longhorn in blackburst with a couple of dings (got it second hand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.



Found a new guitar for the hideous guitars thread!


----------



## Konfyouzd

that is beyond hideous


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I should probably apologize to the word "hideous" for using it to describe that guitar.

Sorry hideous.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

I really want an Ibanez Prestige RG1557 in poisoned pumpkin finish. If only they would make it....

Rock on!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ what is that???


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

Just a dream mate, just a dream. 

Rock on!


----------



## Konfyouzd

i've just never heard of the 1557. is this something you drew up yourself? i demand pix if you're gonna be talking like that!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

Well, imagine a Prestige RG1550 in poisoned pumpkin finish, but with 7 strings. Sounds pretty sweet doesn't it? 

I just wish the folks at Ibanez agreed. 

Rock on!


----------



## Konfyouzd

but that'd look an awful lot like an orange UV, no?

go for the 1527M and put a pickguard on that biotch...


----------



## Kheros

Current GAS is just some affordable upgrade I plan to do soon.. hopefully.

Agile Interceptor Pro 27 in green. I love the green.






Bugera 6262 head/4x12 cab









Shure SM57 Mic





POD XT Live





Yeah.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ win


----------



## s_k_mullins

Scar Symmetry said:


> SK you got taste bro


 
thanks bro! I know your a fan of the ESPs too
I saw in some of your earlier posts that you were GASsing for some Deluxe series LTDs. I've got 2 of them myself, a M-1000 and an EC-1000













Since i posted my guitar GAS earlier, i guess i should post my other GAS too!


Mesa Dual Rectifier Roadster with Mesa Cab
Peavey JSX
Rivera KR-7 with Rivera Cab
Line 6 Vetta II Combo
MXR Carbon Copy Delay
MXR KFK eq pedal
Maxon OD
EVH Phase 90


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ yes i want one of those ovations too.


----------



## kingpinMS3

i really want to track down a LTD MH-307, and i'm totally crazy about hufschmid's stuff...


----------



## Raoul Duke

Scar Symmetry said:


> I now only have GAS for one guitar:



The other guitarist in my band got one a few weeks back, they're pretty nice to play 

Now i GAS for
















Or maybe i should get my power amp fixed


----------



## Giamatti

ENGL Invader 150
Axe FX (While we're at it)
Orange PPC 2X12
Sherman Fanned Fret 8
EBMM John Petrucci BFR 6
EBMM Axis BFR
Fender Jim Root Tele
Parker Fly Classic
OF COURSE a Blackmachine B2 or B6
Ibanez RGA 121 (Sold mine a few months ago, gutted...)

Been GASing for most of this stuff since the last time I had a job, i.e Way too long... Fuck my life.


----------



## s_k_mullins

I gotta bad case of Explorer GAS that just wont go away...
Especially for Ken Lawrence Explorers!


----------



## vampiregenocide

At the moment :

Ibanez FR2620








RG2228






Ibanez AJ307CE









Ibanez AEL2012






Line 6 POD XT







Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier







As you can see, I like Ibanez. I also lack money. Not a good combo.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Currently-


----------



## charles22880

Hughes and Kettner Warp X mod with KT88's
2 new 4x12 cabs loaded with 100watt celestions

2 custom guitars build by my design
loaded with BKP Cold Sweat 7's

Access Virus TI
and some soft synth plug ins


----------



## Empryrean




----------



## Raoul Duke

s_k_mullins said:


> I gotta bad case of Explorer GAS that just wont go away...
> Especially for Ken Lawrence Explorers!



Anyone of them in a 7 would rock my socks off.....probably my pants too


----------



## Bekanor




----------



## JeffFromMtl

I found a sweet deal on one of these bad boys in Toronto. The seller said he'd hold onto it until Friday, when I'll be passing through Toronto on my way to Niagara Falls with the girlfriend. If I like the guitar when I see it/play it in person, NGD thread on Saturday!


----------



## Origins

Which should be mine in a couple of months 
Only not same color, two pickups and no dots


----------



## ralphy1976

i dig teh ken lawrence one with the dragon bindings..cool..looks a bit like an ESP that James used during the S&M performance (Call of ktulu)


----------



## Breakdown

s_k_mullins said:


> I gotta bad case of Explorer GAS that just wont go away...
> Especially for Ken Lawrence Explorers!


Didn't James Hetfield play one of those on thier Rock n' Roll Hall Of Fame Induction


----------



## s_k_mullins

Breakdown said:


> Didn't James Hetfield play one of those on thier Rock n' Roll Hall Of Fame Induction


Yep, sure did...




Actually Hetfield has a few of these KL Explorers.. the one in the 4th picture is the one that Hetfield has been using since the late 90s.



ralphy1976 said:


> i dig teh ken lawrence one with the dragon bindings..cool..looks a bit like an ESP that James used during the S&M performance (Call of ktulu)


 
that wasn't an ESP, it was a Ken Lawrence.. this one:


----------



## s_k_mullins

I now have extreme GAS, for an ESP 7-string V!
Even tho i know i'll never get to own an ESP custom, I can just dream about them and drool over the pictures  
I think either of these would be fuckin epic!


----------



## tulikirnu

s_k_mullins said:


> I gotta bad case of Explorer GAS that just wont go away...
> Especially for Ken Lawrence Explorers!



This was for sale, don´t know if it available still...?








Amfisound tuotesivu



http://www.korpiklaani.com


----------



## Martin_777

My current wishlist:

Guitars:
 Ibanez UV777P Universe
 White ESP Explorer(I've already got the black one.)
 Gibson Voodoo Explorer

Amps:
 Mesa Boogie Mark IV Combo or Head
 ENGL Sovereign 1x12" Combo E 365


----------



## liamh

voodoo explorer, very nice guitar.


----------



## Despised_0515

Mako Dorado or MK2





Avatar 4x12 with V30s





Ibanez TS808





ISP Decimator






So much money... so don't have a job yet.


----------



## Joeywilson




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Axe-Fx
RG 2228
Schecter C8
Ridiculously Epic Baritone Conversion Neck From Christopher Woods For My Kittythulhu Guitar THat Is Tuned In Fifths And Oh My This Is A Really Long Title LOL
Tubescreamer
Good Compressor
Good EQ Pedal (x2)
Weeping Demon
An amp that sucks less


----------



## MFB




----------



## jymellis

a 7 string hufschmid and an iby green dot universe, hell any green and black universe lol.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

forgot about this thread...


----------



## caughtinamosh

This thread is therapeutic. 

At the moment, I'm GASsing for a new MSI Wind laptop and EZ Drummer with Drumkit From Hell expansion. Oh, and most importantly, my in-progress gothic RG7 baritone... 






My apologies for throwing it around, but I  this mockup *so* much. Thanks, Randy!


----------



## liamh

Ibanez apex II




The finish is fucking awesome.
My only pork with it is that it has that inlay


----------



## PnKnG

My current GAS list (most likely also final for at least a couple of years):

























+ Dimarzio or EMG pickups of both the Ibanez and the ML1.


----------



## Rabsa

Argh I have a really, really, really BAD problem! 

Now it's time to get new amp I had already picked two potential choice.

1. Used Diezel Einstein 100w, 1300 euros (1807,13 dollars)
2. Used Hughes & Kettner TriAmp II with own channelswitcher (1946,14 dollars)


I'm going insane if I fuck up these deals... My music style is maybe somekind of lighter metal, almost showing the influence of nu- or pop-metal. I like also japanese bands like Mucc and Dir en grey. Both bands use Diezel Vh4 and Mesa/Boogie Dual Rectifiers/Road Kings. If I think it that way, the answer is Dezel, but I'm not sure if that's right sound for me, because I like a little bit darker sound.


----------



## Zahs

Manson MB-1 

Manson Signature Guitars MB-1 Standard - Mansons for Guitars

Apex 2 - RG1527
RGA321F


----------



## Skylark

I Got Mine!!!!!!!!

I GASed for a Universe or another 7Ibby like thhe s7320 but by chance I got hold of the gratest guitar I ever played and wanted.
An Ibanez RG 7680 LTD1

So all my hopes and wishes to you guys, to get wht your gasing for. 
Its tremendeous to get it


----------



## mlp187

Skylark said:


> I Got Mine!!!!!!!!
> 
> I GASed for a Universe or another 7Ibby like thhe s7320 but by chance I got hold of the gratest guitar I ever played and wanted.
> An Ibanez RG 7680 LTD1
> 
> So all my hopes and wishes to you guys, to get wht your gasing for.
> Its tremendeous to get it


 
Congrats!


----------



## Rabsa

GAS!


ESP's japanese artist series D-KV-440, in other words Dir en grey's Kaoru's signature model. Only guitar wich for I would trade my Destroyer... maybe...


----------



## Alex-D33

Number 1






Number 2 





And Number 3





Voila!!


----------



## JohnIce

This, as a 7-string:</P>





As well as an Axe-Fx:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

JohnIce said:


> <P>This, as a 7-string:</P>
> <P><IMG src="http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/Claix/warmoth.jpg"></P>
> <P>&nbsp;</P>
> <P>As well as an Axe-Fx:</P>
> <P>&nbsp;</P>
> <P><IMG src="http://pds10.egloos.com/pds/200904/28/05/c0097605_49f70cd2b3025.jpg"><A href="http://pds10.egloos.com/pds/200904/28/05/c0097605_49f70cd2b3025.jpg"></A></P>



might need editing mate


----------



## Bygde

1. Ibanez Universe UV777GR
2. Mesa Triple Rectifier
3. Hufschmid 7-string
4. Petrucci 7 BFR
5. Agile Custom 7
6. Dimarzio Crunchlab 7 for my RG2077XL
7. Dimarzio Liquifire 7 for my RG2077XL (Yeah, I'm a Petrucci fanboy)
8. Jackson DK2M in white

And that's the guitar-list. If I were to list my bass GAS this post would be VERY long! Dare I say on a guitar forum that I am primarily a bassplayer?


----------



## JohnIce

Scar Symmetry said:


> might need editing mate


 
I noticed that, the post didn't quite take off the way I'd planned...


----------



## signalgrey

1. Sidejack Baritone
2. Burns Barracuda (modded)
3. DeArmond Bajo Jet
4. Shine 7 string FR
5. Schecter C-7

into lots of effects pedals blah blah

into a Genz Benz El Diablo 100 (soon to be a Peters) and A/B'ed with a Vox AC30 CC2X Alnico Blue

w00t!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

this:


----------



## s_k_mullins

Scar Symmetry said:


> this:


 
Yeah I just finished watching some amp review videos, and this thing is killer!


----------



## caughtinamosh

This. I don't know if I can justify it or not. I already have a custom 7 in the works, and what is a baritone but a 7 minus one string?


----------



## vampiregenocide

caughtinamosh said:


> This. I don't know if I can justify it or not. I already have a custom 7 in the works, and what is a baritone but a 7 minus one string?



I really wanted one of these, but after trying, was not too impressed. The only PRS I haven't liked.


----------



## caughtinamosh

vampiregenocide said:


> I really wanted one of these, but after trying, was not too impressed. The only PRS I haven't liked.



Yeah? What was it that you didn't like? Bear in mind that you're talking to someone who *really* wants one of these, but knows better, so speak carefully.


----------



## s_k_mullins

caughtinamosh said:


> This. I don't know if I can justify it or not. I already have a custom 7 in the works, and what is a baritone but a 7 minus one string?


 
Yeah but that baritone would be so much fun 
Plus, it never hurts to have some variety, and you could use the baritone for alternate tunings/odd tunings, etc.


----------



## caughtinamosh

s_k_mullins said:


> Yeah but that baritone would be so much fun
> Plus, it never hurts to have some variety, and you could use the baritone for alternate tunings/odd tunings, etc.



It doesn't hurt to have variety, you're right.  I have a set of Nailbombs (6-string) to throw into something, so I was considering this. The Nailbombs are so different to my Miracle Man/Cold Sweat combo - much less metal, but more organic and mid-based. Great for Opeth style tones. 

The search goes on.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

caughtinamosh said:


> Great for Opeth style tones.



Are you serious? If this is serious, you have my interest.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Adam Of Angels said:


> Are you serious? If this is serious, you have my interest.



What do you mean? 

EDIT: If you're interested in buying them off of me, PM me. These sound great, but I don't really want to use my ES335 for this style of music (since my RG7 is nearer to completion), and I don't have any other 6-strings to throw them in.


----------



## liamh

I *need* a bogner xtc 20th.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Currently:











I _really_ want an S.






And my custom.


----------



## Rick

Need:
PODX3 Pro
rack 
Line 6 4x12

Want:
Red Agile Pro 27
Agile Hornet
Green Agile Pro 27
Black Agile Pro 27


----------



## haffner1

Must have Bernie Rico Jr. Vixen 7. With amber flame. And BKP. --But it will probably be at least a year, if the price hasn't jumped or anything by then.


----------



## Bekanor

I have another extreme GAS 7 as well but it's a secret. 


The good thing is both will be coming my way this week with a little luck.


----------



## op1e

x2 WGS Veteran 30
x2 WGS ET65
TC G Major
Agile 8


----------



## jerry424

RG1527M
Steinberger GS


----------



## ralphy1976

1 - hufcaster, huf 7, huf 8
2 - custom idea i have for Mr Roter
3 - ESP SC-607 clear finish
4 - ESP SC-608B .. just because
5 - steve vai jem just because i've always wanted one
6 - fender strat heavy old relic re-issue just because i've always wanted one
7 - conklin fan fretted 8 string

i am not oo much of an amp whore...edit : i haven't really started to delve into amp sounds as i live in a flat and "noise" is a big no no!!


----------



## JohnIce

ralphy1976 said:


> i am not oo much of an amp whore...edit : i haven't really started to delve into amp sounds as i live in a flat and "noise" is a big no no!!


 
One Axe-Fx then, coming up!


----------



## ralphy1976

JohnIce said:


> One Axe-Fx then, coming up!


 
i am going to google that, but in short what is a "Axe-fx" then? or am i being a total dumbass here? 

EDIT : that thing is bad ass...going to have to look into this then!!!

EDIT : i should have known better : THE PRICE IS BADASS TOO!!!!!


----------



## JohnIce

ralphy1976 said:


> i am going to google that, but in short what is a "Axe-fx" then? or am i being a total dumbass here?
> 
> EDIT : that thing is bad ass...going to have to look into this then!!!
> 
> EDIT : i should have known better : THE PRICE IS BADASS TOO!!!!!



Don't forget, we're talking GAS here  I'm getting one in a few weeks, hopefully it'll be worth it.


----------



## klami

EBMM JP7
Parker Fly Deluxe
Ibanez J Custom 7 string
Ibanez RG1527M
ENGL Powerball/Savage

...and a whole studio..*whimper*


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Custom 7 string V w/ retarded specs (not going to list it all here) by Dreamer Guitarworks - Brazil
100w custom head by Alien Amps (Brazil) + 4x12 Cab loaded w/ 4 Eminence Governors
Digitech Whammy
Morley Bad Horsie II

That's it for now...


----------



## Rabsa

Fuck, I got a horrible GAS!!!


I want older style ESP Original Series VP SL7 model with Dark Gold or Moss Green Color.

ESP Original Series -VP-


And also Edward's budget version of Kaorus signature Viper accure really bad GAS!

Edwards E-K-130VP BK ???? ????? ???????? DIR EN GREY ? ????? ???? ???? / ?????????


----------



## TomAwesome

LACS 7 or 8, Schecter C-8, a bass rig (probably something like a Tech 21 Bass Driver into an SVT-4 and an Ampeg 8x10), and some better "studio" equipment/software. Oh, and some e-drums.


----------



## Harry

I played a Fender American Standard Strat last night, and golly it sounded fucking amazing for clean tones, I want one.
Yeah, my Ibanez has a coil split function, but people aren't kidding when they say the only real single coil is a single coil pickup.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

my 89 coil tapped actually sounds surprisingly close to Strat clean tone 

that reminds me actually, I want one of these:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

oh and one of these:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

+100 on the Ammott ESP w/Floyd. 

Now a huntin' we shall go...


----------



## caughtinamosh

A custom Sherman singlecut with 25" to 28" fanned frets.


----------



## ralphy1976

Scar Symmetry said:


> oh and one of these:


 
"just" get them to make you one..... now you are nearly endorsed!!!


----------



## JohnIce

Harry said:


> I played a Fender American Standard Strat last night, and golly it sounded fucking amazing for clean tones, I want one.
> Yeah, my Ibanez has a coil split function, but people aren't kidding when they say the only real single coil is a single coil pickup.


 
True... people who say they can split/tap their humbuckers to get singlecoil tones are usually either 12 years old, or have never spent any significant time with singlecoils.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

JohnIce said:


> True... people who say they can split/tap their humbuckers to get singlecoil tones are usually either 12 years old, or have never spent any significant time with singlecoils.





Scar Symmetry said:


> my 89 coil tapped actually sounds surprisingly close to Strat clean tone



wrong


----------



## caughtinamosh

In my experience, tapped 'buckers sound okay. The tone is certainly useable, but is no subsitute for a high-quality single coil. Nothing can replicate that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I deem you all false, my 89 sounds so close to my dad's Strat it's unbelievable.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Les Paul Custom w/ Dimarzio Super distortions 

USA B.C Rich customshop 7 string Ironbird in gloss black with no bevels and creme binding on the neck, headstock, body... *ejaculates blood* WRAAGHHHH!!!

Marshall JCM2000 + 1960AV + 1960B =  of epic preportions.

An awesome drum kit.

An awesome bass rig.

An awesome recording studio.

1.21 gigawatts.


----------



## Empryrean




----------



## TomasO

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u124/levelhead86/Renders/Agile Interceptorish/transred.png

DO WANT 

Google Translate 

i dont even know what id do with it but i want it


----------



## mattofvengeance

RG7621. I want one, I'm just broke.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I want a PRS SE Camo  I need a new 6er. I wouldn't mind some gold BKPs too.


----------



## SerratedSkies

ENGL! Or a Blackmachine 7. Maybe a Agile 27. Then again, I need a rig. This forum made me want so much shit, even though I swore to be an Ibanez fanboy forever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I need a maple board guitar dammit. 

Particularly this one:


----------



## mattofvengeance

This is a bad time for me and guitars. I want so many, and I know exactly what I want to do with them, but my job situation is shit. Soon, hopefully, I'll have a much higher paying job and all these will be mine.



RG1077xl



RG7421XL



RG7EXFX2



RG2228

As you can see, I'm craving some Ibanez 27"ers


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yum Yum Yum Yum


----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ 

I forgot about this thread


----------



## maliciousteve

1. Another Carvin DC
2. Eric Johnson Strat
3. either an Orange 2 x 12 or VHT/Fryette fat bottom 2 x 12
4. A whole new set of pickups for my Strat.
5. Cornford Roadhouse.


----------



## drmosh

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yum Yum Yum Yum



now that's bloody sexy. I personally would swap out the pups, but damn that looks nice


----------



## JamesGregory

GAS big time for this...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Currently:





But it only has 22 frets


----------



## wildchild

My current gas





A 7 version of this when they start doing 7s to order








Mesa Boogie Lonestar


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> G.A.S is temporary, Megan Fox is constant.
> 
> I want one of these



 I want one too man!

they're not available in the UK anymore though


----------



## TomAwesome

vampiregenocide said:


> G.A.S is temporary, Megan Fox is constant.



A well built and maintained guitar will still be gorgeous and as fun to put your hands on as ever in 40 years. It will probably be a hell of a lot less expensive, too.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I want one too man!
> 
> they're not available in the UK anymore though



 I'm a sad panda.



TomAwesome said:


> A well built and maintained guitar will still be gorgeous and as fun to put your hands on as ever in 40 years. It will probably be a hell of a lot less expensive, too.



Touche.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

seriously man, it angered me.

hey Ibanez, I want an RG1527M nao


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> seriously man, it angered me.
> 
> hey Ibanez, I want an RG1527M nao



 They do suck like that. There are so many US models I'd like to see over here. 

Plus they need to reduce the price of the rg2228, by several hundred quid. Like now.

Ibanez are great but their market research and pleasing customers =


----------



## fretninjadave

Thanks Hufschmid for telling me about these guitars hell yeah


----------



## canuck brian

this boards are 1 inch thick - RGA slimline 7!






I'd love to do a PRS-style out of this.


----------



## liamh

Those woods look amazing brian.


----------



## Fred

Bahaha, I was just about to post some wood GAS as well! Just a veneer, though:






Definitely takes my fancy...


----------



## ellengtrgrl

fretninjadave said:


>


 
Funky!!! At first I thought those tubes were 4-400 tetrodes (a pair of those can do about 1000 watts), until I realized that there were no plate leads on top of the tubes, and that the power supply was too small for 4-400s. Still, 6C33s are very cool in thier own right. 



canuck brian said:


> this boards are 1 inch thick - RGA slimline 7!


 
Spalted maple - VERY cool!! 



Here's some of what I'm GASing for:

1. Agile Intrepid 8 Standard in Seaburst






DeArmond Seven Star (the blue one in the photo) - for something different






Gretsch George Van Epps 7-String


----------



## Hypothermia

All lefty agiles out there.


----------



## Wi77iam




----------



## vampiregenocide

I really want an RG2228 atm, because I think I've found my style a lot more recently musically and I think I could really experiment with one.







I love this too  The FR2620.


----------



## Triple7

1)Ibanez RG2228
2)Ibanez RG1257
3)Blackmachine F8
4)Ibanez 7 LACS


----------



## Customisbetter

any Mesa Boogies Mark III head.

i don't care what wattage, what color stripe, it just has to be the Mark III.

That is pretty much it. I think that would be my perfect setup, a JCM800 and Mark III in stereo.

This guy even has the same cab as me.


----------



## hufschmid

vampiregenocide said:


> I really want an RG2228 atm, because I think I've found my style a lot more recently musically and I think I could really experiment with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this too  The FR2620.



I love the cropping job which was done on those pictures


----------



## rvoteary

1) Ken Susi's 7 string 550
2) A 5150/6505
3) An S7420


----------



## MF_Kitten

i think those pictures are meant to sit on a white background, and the cropping is just there for the shadows under the guitars in the pictures. looks like shit on the dark background though 

anyways, i´d love a blackstar ht-5 head, just because it´s small and has tubes, and is cheap... maybe you should save up for one, hufschmid? it´s pretty cheap, yet it´s a tube amp, and it sounds good! 

anyways, i would, in fact, love a 28" scale BlackDroïd 7 string. of course, i want just about everything i see when it comes to guitars, but that´s something i´ve been thinking about. imagining the roar of that thing is awesome 

edit: yeah, i don´t really have GAS for anything specific that i can post pictures of, just ideas


----------



## XEN

I've been wanting a Carvin Holdsworth for years. And now they made a synth ready version. I'm playing almost exclusively through my VG-99 these days so I may just *have* to get one.
Specs on the Carvin website

This is how I'd like it to look (images taken from the Carvin Museum) - Spalted top, birdseye maple board, side dots only, and gold hardware.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MF_Kitten said:


> anyways, i´d love a blackstar ht-5 head, just because it´s small and has tubes, and is cheap... maybe you should save up for one, hufschmid? it´s pretty cheap, yet it´s a tube amp, and it sounds good!



I've only ever tried a Blackstar combo, and I thought it was horrible, couldn't get a decent tone out of it at all.


----------



## Kayzer

This one with Bareknuckle warpigs! ahhhh the new FX Caparisons are a blast!


----------



## vlover

These two in parallel














Plus this loaded with G12K-100's


----------



## Scar Symmetry

good bump, let's keep this thread going!


----------



## Fred the Shred

Right now, my GAS is soon to be pacified, so expect a couple NGD's in the ERG section this week.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I want one of these for some reason. I think it looks pretty sweet and different.






I need one of these






Either of these






Or one of these


----------



## cyril v

/fapfapfap!







/fapfapfwap!


----------



## Fred the Shred

chips400 said:


> GAS= guitar addaction syndrome What dose this " equal"......



It is the natural consequence of doing a good job with your guitar for quite some people. 

GAS means Gear Acquisition Syndrome, mate.  It is a more generic acronym, as it encompasses far more than just guitarists, although we do excel at it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

chips400 said:


> GAS= guitar addaction syndrome What dose this " equal"......



Girl Acquisition Syndrome 

I'm just being greedy really, I've already got one!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JohnIce

I'm actually seeing a girl right now that has a striking resemblance to Megan Fox... 

Anyway, what I'm GAS'd about now that I have my Axe-Fx, is a Midi-controller and two active FRFR speakers. Nothing worth posting pics about


----------



## Scar Symmetry

JohnIce said:


> I'm actually seeing a girl right now that has a striking resemblance to Megan Fox...



You can't say things like that without posting pictures


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Scar Symmetry said:


> Girl Acquisition Syndrome
> 
> I'm just being greedy really, I've already got one!


 
Good lord, dude, Megan Fox is ridiculously hot.



Bloody_Inferno said:


>


 
Dude, what are these? I like these!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^^ G-Life Guitars:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/77102-g-life-guitars-japan-only.html

I just bumped this ancient thread too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It's not ancient, it's about as old as Katy Perry


----------



## Sang-Drax

JohnIce said:


> I'm actually seeing a girl right now that has a striking resemblance to Megan Fox



Die a horrible death 


To add something to the thread, I'm quite satisfied with the tone I'm getting from my amp (a Dual Recto/Fender Bassman clone) atm. I may try some britishier power tubes, but the perspective of having to adjust the bias make me lazy. For now, I'll stick to my 6L6's (well, I do have 2 spare tubes anyway). Here it is:






My new main 7 is on the works. Sims black-stained mahogany body, Hipshot hardtail bridge, Air Norton 7 (neck) and Painkiller (bridge) p'ups, 1527 neck. I trust that'll settle my 7-string GAS for the time being.

My main 6 is a vintage mahogany Les Paul which I love very much, thank you:






Gibson tuners suck though, so I bought some Schaller locking ones (but I'm yet to have them installed). Perhaps I'll switch the pickups for something with more midrange - thus, they'll probably be Painkillers, in distressed covers such as these:






Otherwise, I've got serious gas for this PRS:






I also found out that my amp is not compatible with the G Major relay control. I'll have to sell my unit and buy some pedals. I'll most likely sell my POD X3 Live as well (right now I'm using it for fx). Then I'll be purchasing:

- Eventide Timefactor
- Line6 Verbzilla (mostly for the shimmer effect - I know of no other cheaper pedal that does this)
- Some cheapo chorus and flanger pedals, preferebly true bypass ones

I also have an RV-3 that will be useful, though I have to _find_ it. I have no clue where the fuck is it.

Otherwise, Demoniac once gave me list of a bunch of weird fx pedals into which I might take a look once I get the basic ones sorted out


----------



## MFB

I want a Fuzz pedal so I may trade in the GE-7 I've got lying around towards one, other than that I'm good on the Gear front


----------



## vlover

I went to the GC and decided after 5 seconds of playing with a Scheter 7 string with EMgs to replace the Einstein with a VH4...hooley crap! it had EL34's, I wonder what KT88's sound like in it....


----------



## JohnIce

Scar Symmetry said:


> You can't say things like that without posting pictures


 
Haha it's a little too early in our relationship to be doing that  Remind me in 6 months and we'll talk about it


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Sang-Drax

I have also lusted one of these for quite some time:






It's an oud - ugly as afterbirth, I know, but it sounds amazing. I can't access youtube from work, but later on I'll post some Loreena McKennitt clips with oud solos here and there.


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

one of this, with a pipe, and red lights, in a big room, bubbles in the air...(note:with out the woman)


----------



## groph

Let's see... If I were given $30,000 I HAD to spend on gear, not like, you know, donate it to a charity or something, I'd probably be going for...

GUITARS:

Gibson Explorer - in black, set up for B tuning.
BC Rich Warlock NJ Deluxe - with a tremol-no
Jackson DK2T
ESP Standard Eclipse x2

AMPS

VHT Pitbull, whatever one has the graphic EQ
Mesa/Boogie Dual Rectifier
Peavey 6505
Randall T2
Ampeg VH-140c
Crate Stealth
Marshall JCM 800, heavily modded like Dino's
SL+ module for my RM100
1086 module for RM100
Ultra XL module for RM100
Plexi module for RM100

CABS

Randall XL 4x12 with G12H-100
Mesa Recto 2x12

PEDALS/FX/OTHER SHIT

Maxon OD-808
Fractal Audio Axe-FX
VHT 2:90:2
6550 power tubes for RM100 - No idea what brand.


----------



## JohnIce

groph said:


> GUITARS:
> 
> Gibson Explorer - in black, set up for B tuning.
> BC Rich Warlock NJ Deluxe - with a tremol-no
> Jackson DK2T
> ESP Standard Eclipse x2
> 
> AMPS
> 
> Fractal Audio Axe-FX


 
Fixed


----------



## Scar Symmetry

groph said:


> Let's see... If I were given $30,000 I HAD to spend on gear, not like, you know, donate it to a charity or something, I'd probably be going for...
> 
> GUITARS:
> 
> Gibson Explorer - in black, set up for B tuning.
> BC Rich Warlock NJ Deluxe - with a tremol-no
> Jackson DK2T
> ESP Standard Eclipse x2
> 
> AMPS
> 
> VHT Pitbull, whatever one has the graphic EQ
> Mesa/Boogie Dual Rectifier
> Peavey 6505
> Randall T2
> Ampeg VH-140c
> Crate Stealth
> Marshall JCM 800, heavily modded like Dino's
> SL+ module for my RM100
> 1086 module for RM100
> Ultra XL module for RM100
> Plexi module for RM100
> 
> CABS
> 
> Randall XL 4x12 with G12H-100
> Mesa Recto 2x12
> 
> PEDALS/FX/OTHER SHIT
> 
> Maxon OD-808
> Fractal Audio Axe-FX
> VHT 2:90:2
> 6550 power tubes for RM100 - No idea what brand.



Greedy much?


----------



## hufschmid

I have big gas problem because I'm always gasing for things which I will never be able to afford...

Today I'm gasing even more for a Doolin acoustic because a friend of mine just ordered one and I know that I will soon be able to put my hands one one of them 

More affordable then my dream custom Ervin Somogyi 

[metacafe]179120/doolin_guitars[/metacafe]


----------



## possumkiller

Setius PRO 7

this with an ebony fretboard yum yum


----------



## leandroab

I want one sooooo much


----------



## liamh

The SynthAxe:




This Koa Mcpherson acoustic:


----------



## Konfyouzd

I need these things in my life...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Glad to have you back KJ!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

I GAS forrrrr....
An 8 string version of this


----------



## Sang-Drax

^^^

Very nice classic 7!


----------



## liamh

I have found THE nicest quilted maple top EVER!

















Made by a Luthier named Frank Hartung


----------



## charles22880

Axe FX Ultra
(2x) Lopo line cabs with 100 watt celestions
lexicon mpx r1
:to replace my current rig


----------



## MaxOfMetal

At the moment I'm stuck between a Bogner Ecstasy and a Roter custom 9. I'll probably have the money for either so I'll have to choose.



liamh said:


> I have found THE nicest quilted maple top EVER!



QFT!


----------



## Sang-Drax

liamh said:


> I have found THE nicest quilted maple top EVER!



Is the neck wood rosewood?


----------



## liamh

^ Looks like it.
The attention to detail is astounding, look at the binding continuation on the body!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> Glad to have you back KJ!


Yea I disappeared for a bit. I wasn't banned was I? 

I thought I was just busy...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea I disappeared for a bit. I wasn't banned was I?
> 
> I thought I was just busy...



...maybe...


----------



## Xiphos68

This! My favorite one he has built!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ZOMGZORZ!


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's a crazy axe

You know what I REALLY want?

An RGA7 
Swamp Ash Body Trans White Finish
27 Fret Birdseye Maple Board (Side Markers Only)
1pc Maple Neck with Maple Headstock
Dimarzio Blaze Custom 
Fernandes Sustainer SC
Cosmo Lo Pro 7
Killbutton
Jem Style Input Jack

... and I think that's it... 

That would rock my world.


----------



## JohnIce

I just dreamt about a Musicman Luke with a rosewood neck and koa body, all in natural finish, with gold hardware... I was so fucking pissed when I woke up.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Don't ya hate it when that happens? 

I have dreams like that all the time. That just tells me I need more $$$$.


----------



## Eric

Haha yea.... it's bad when you daydream about guitars more than you do women...


----------



## Justin Bailey

gm7ta. thats it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I'm gassing for this guitar from the ESP Custom Shop:

7 string M-II
27.5" Scale
Alder Body
1/2" Flamed Maple top
BKP Holy Diver Bridge (white)
BKP Coldsweat Neck (white)
Direct Mount/No Pickup Rings
One Volume Control on the lower end of the body/away from my picking hand
String Thru Body Hipshot Hardtail bridge
One Piece Maple Neck Through Neck and Fretboard, with carbon fiber reinforcement - Flamed Maple, actually
Black Gloss on back and sides of body
Deep Red stain on top of body and headstock
Tung Oil Neck
Stainless Steel frets
Black Hardware

I'm considering selling all of my gear and ordering this... this is the one GASsing that hasn't passed.


----------



## matttttYCE

Sang-Drax said:


> ...Otherwise, I've got serious gas for this PRS:



I'll see your PRS GAS and RAISE you two strings!



Fred the Shred said:


> Right now, my GAS is soon to be pacified, so expect a couple NGD's in the ERG section this week.



Except now I'M GASSING FOR ALMOST THE SAME DAMN THING (only in a natural finish and w/o scalloping)!!








Oh and thanks Scar Symmetry for posting Megan Fox a bunch of pages back...now I want her too!


----------



## Prydogga

Incoming Vox VT100XL

Jackson Kelly KE30 (Cheap, but will become an awesome, modded beast!)
Charvel San Dimas Style 2

Not Incoming

Guitar Rig 4 Kontrol
Jackson CS Kelly
Ibanez PGM301
ENGL Powerball
Anything made by Huf
Ibanez S540F
Carvin DC747
Chapman ML1
Maton 225
Ibanez UV777


----------



## mattofvengeance

JohnIce said:


> I just dreamt about a Musicman Luke with a rosewood neck and koa body, all in natural finish, with gold hardware... I was so fucking pissed when I woke up.



Oddly enough, I had a dream about a Musicman JP7 Mystic Dream, which did nothing but invigorate the GAS for a JP7 that was lying dormant within my loins. MUST HAVE BEARTRUCCI!


Any color really... it doesn't matter to me


----------



## MikeH

Current super-hard GAS:


----------



## RonBGR

Sang-Drax said:


> Is the neck wood rosewood?



Yeah, the neck is a Brazilian Rosewood neck. Frank is a really cool guy and is building some of the nicest looking guitars out there. I am glad to be working with him. That one above really turned out great. Mine should be done very soon. The progress pics can be seen on my site. It is the Embrace model with the one piece Redwood top. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## TheAmazingBlob

My custom Mammoth near-clone of Broderick's RGA7 (edit: I forgot he has a few now, I mean the first one, that looks purple), should be done in a month or two . No pics yet, I should have some in a few days though.

Realistically, that's all I'm really gassing for except for a few other small items. But I wouldn't say no to a UV777, ENGL Savage, or Mills 4x12


----------



## Necrophagist777




----------



## rgk7

Incoming: Ibanez K-5. Just for fun...it´s my first bass and looks good in my K-7 and Apex collection...

And that´s all I´m GASing for:






Another Lundgren M7


----------



## CooleyJr

^RGA7321





^RGA8

That's about it for now


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## CooleyJr

Scar Symmetry said:


>



I make $110 a week... I'd be gassing for that if I made more money, so until then I don't want it at all  The RGA7321 and RGA8 would be a little more in my price range. OH and the HM Strat I'm buying from a friend next week. I have 1 really nice guitar so thats all I really need for now


----------



## Xiphos68

Love Steinbergers!


----------



## CooleyJr

ellengtrgrl said:


> 1. Agile Intrepid 8 Standard in Seaburst



You mean like this? 





sorry...
/snobbish moment


----------



## groph

GUITARS

Gibson Explorer - black, white pickguard, Amon Amarth style
BC Rich Warlock Deluxe with tremol-no
Jackson DKMGT in trans red to go with my DKMGT in trans black

AMPS

Randall V2
Marshall 8100
Ampeg VH140C
Ampeg SS140
Madison Prophecy as of a couple of days ago...
Peavey 6505

CABS

Randall XL 4x12 with X pattern V30/T-75
Vader 2x12
Vader 2x15

PEDALS

Maxon OD-808


----------



## ellengtrgrl

CooleyJr said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry...
> /snobbish moment


 
YES!!! A guitar like that one you naughty boy!!!! 

But I will admit to some recent GAS for an RGA8






A Blackstar HT-5H (or even lower wattage amp) for a screaming amp at lower volumes







And some Bareknuckle pickups for my Omen Extreme 7


----------



## vampiregenocide

MY GAS atm :

RGA8 w/ SD Blackout 8 in the bridge







RGD 2127Z w/ Bareknuckle Painkiller in bridge







POD X3 







Line 6 FBC Express Mk II


----------



## FretWizard88




----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## Andrewsonfire

Ibanez - 
UV7bk 
UV777gr
RG1527m
S5470
RG550 reissue
rg3550mz
and that new red 7 string for namm.. with the shark tooth inlays 

ESP - 
tobacco burst sc607b from a couple years ago
Most MH`s with offset blocks.. 
LTD EC401 Floyd Rose is SECKS.


AGILE - 
... to meny to mention. 








mainly them two... even if i didnt like the blood burst 8 string id just hang it up on my wall and point at it when people walk in.. because its fuckin awesome.

Amps = 
Egnator renegade
Engl fireball 100
Marshall jcm800
krank cabs


----------



## MacTown09

Vigier Excalibur Custom HSH




Chris Broderick's Custom RGA7




Axe-FX Ultra


----------



## AbstractAsylum




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Andrewsonfire said:


>



That is fucking win 



MacTown09 said:


>



Tell me about it man! I would love to have Broderick's RGA7, but I'd like an AxeFX more.


----------



## SnowfaLL

AbstractAsylum said:


>



Agreed, Al Di Meola's PRS is sexy.

I dont really have any GAS for normal guitars, just my two custom 7s and a custom bass that are all in the process =/


----------



## Scar Symmetry

NickCormier said:


> I dont really have any GAS for normal guitars, just my two custom 7s and a custom bass that are all in the process =/



I would say you're denying yourself a whole world of awesome guitars, but then there are so many guitars out there that make a man part with his hard earned money so it's probably a good thing that you don't


----------



## Empryrean

+




&


----------



## Daemoniac

Right now, i'm going to add all of the 2010 Ibanez 7 strings, a custom by Mr. Andrew B, and several sets of Dan (Oni) custom pickups w. the pretty wood housing


----------



## Raoul Duke

I GAS for this pretty hard on a Monday

SLEEP


----------



## Sepultorture

i GAS for a future custom RGA 7 from Roter guitars


----------



## mattofvengeance

Any one of these. I'm trying to trade for one, and I'm offering up a sweet guitar. Somebody for Christ sake make my dreams come true.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A goldtop version of the above would be my first preference, but that silverburst is hot. 

Also this too. 






And all the new RGD 7s that Ibanez will be bringing next year of course.


----------



## wwjfd

liamh said:


> I have found THE nicest quilted maple top EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by a Luthier named Frank Hartung


 that is beautful!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## CooleyJr

Lately GASing for a 7620 with bkps, or emg/bo.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'm actually really liking my friend's Gen I Schecter C-7 hellraiser. I've tried to make him join...

I want an ISP ProRack G...even though it isn't a 7.

AND I'd really fancy an RG1527M.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A Digitech Harmony Man for some odd reason.


----------



## Daemoniac

I've also got a $10,000 pedalboard list somewhere that I'd rather like to start soon 

A lot of Devi Ever pedals, a lot of Digitech, and a bunch of fucking random ones.


----------



## hypermagic




----------



## Necrophagist777

And I'm being totally serious. I have a diabolical plan to turn this into a kvlt shredding machine.

I'm going to paint the Immortal Corpsepaint pattern onto Hello Kitty's face, along with a mean looking frown and a Monocle in the left eye. And put some sort of dimarzio in the bridge position, probably a breed, along with locking tuners. It's gonna be my project after I get my 7.


----------



## BenInKY

What does GAS stand for?


----------



## TomAwesome

BenInKY said:


> What does GAS stand for?



Greasy Anal Sludge. Or in some rare cases, Gear Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## BenInKY

So, this is a thread for posting guitars you want to buy?


----------



## Bleak

There's a few on my list.

A local store has a 1988 ESP M-1 for a killer deal. It's pink, yellow and red. Fucking gloriously 80's.
Also curious about the_ ESP _Ninja. I have the LTD version, and it's holding it's weight against much higher end guitars of mine. I'm curious how the "real" version is.
I've got BFR JP gas for a DDII finish.

I *always* have Suhr gas.


----------



## TomAwesome

BenInKY said:


> So, this is a thread for posting guitars you want to buy?



Guitars or other gear, yeah.


----------



## Swarth

Another BlackDroïd as far as guitars go.


Orange 2X12 is the only thing i am really gassin for nowadays


----------



## Daemoniac

BenInKY said:


> So, this is a thread for posting guitars you want to buy?



Not even "buy"... just shit you want.


----------



## sworth9411

Recently in no particular order - 

Jackson COW Silverburst or Red 
ESP M-1 NTB
Gothic Les Paul as I kind of miss mine.....
Les Paul 7 String wishful thinking.....maybe Agile will help us out?
Parker Dragonfly in Gunmetal
RG550 Desert Yellow
Ibanez Frank Gambale Desert Yellow.......

Man that list goes on forever  and its gonna get bigger after NAMM....


----------



## BenInKY

TomAwesome said:


> Guitars or other gear, yeah.



Ah OK, that makes sense. At first I thought it was pictures of farts. Also, what does GOTM mean?


----------



## EclecticFinn

GOTM = Guitar of the Month.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred

TomAwesome said:


> Greasy Anal Sludge. Or in some rare cases, Gear Acquisition Syndrome.



HAHAHAHAHAHA oh my. that one made me laugh.


----------



## BenInKY

I want an RG7EXFX2 or RG7421XL that I'd drop EMGs in. There seem to be none in existence for sale. To tide me over until one pops up I'm going to sell my Schecter Hellraiser C-7 and with that money get one of the following and put EMGs in it:


RG7621M / HRG7SOL / RG15271 / RG7821-LTD / RG7621 / RG7421 / RG7321 / HRG7


----------



## Euthanasia

For the realistic stuff:

AxeFX Ultra
Some tube poweramp + half stack (with probably V30)
Carvin DC727 or DC127 with some really spacial specs i want, and BKPs
Some baritone 7 (agile probably cause of the money)
Maby some 8 string (probably agile too)

If I was realy rich:

ENGL Invader / Dieazel Herbert/VH4 / Framus Cobra or something with full stack matching cabs
Custom 7 and 8 (Blackmachine/sherman/hufschmid)


----------



## Mattnh79

Demoniac said:


> *GUITARS:*
> *- Oni Custom 9 string*
> *--* 32"/28" multiscale, tuned to drop B an octave down, Australian sycamore body with spalted maple top and bloodwood binding, 2 x BKP Warpigs, push/pull coil tap with balance knob, piezo, walnut neck, string-thru body
> *- Oni Custom 8 string*
> *--* 30" scale, tuned to drop E, Alder body with Purpleheart top, Maple neck, 2 x BKP Miracle Man pickups with coil tap and balance knob, Stringthru body
> *- Oni Custom 7 string*
> -- 27" scale, tuned to drop A#, Honduras Mahogany body, 2 x Oni custom pickups, coil tap, balance knob, and Seymour Duncan Firestorm gain boost, Original Floyd Rose w. Tremol-no
> - *Hufschmid Blackdroid 8 string*
> *- Razar Guitars Custom 8*
> *--* Custom set of Seymour Duncan Blackouts Metal, 29" scale maple neck, piezo system, Mahogany body with spalted maple top, electric purple satin finish and white binding
> *- Blackmachine F8*
> *- Blackmachine B7*
> *- Bernie Rico Jekyll 828*
> *- Sherman custom 9 of some description*
> 
> AMPS:
> *- Diezel Herbert*
> *- ENGL SE*
> *- Rivera KTre*
> *- ISP Theta Vector system*
> *- Bogner Uberschall*
> *- VHT/Fryette Pitbull UL*
> *- VHT/Fryette Sig:X*
> *- Randall V2 Ninja*
> *- Randall MT-100*
> *- Blackstar SeriesOne 200*
> *- Line 6 Vetta II*
> *- Mesa/Boogie Triple Recifier*
> *- Orange Thunderverb 200*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Warp X*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Switchblade*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Triamp*
> *- Line 6 Spider Valve*
> *- Mako Mak II*
> *- Madison Divinity III*
> *- Madison Prophecy*
> *- Peavey 5150II*
> *- Bugera 333XL*
> *- Laboga Mr Hector*
> 
> FX:
> *- All DeviEvers pedals*
> *- All Z.VEX pedals*
> *- Digitech Synth Wah*
> *- Boss Flanger*
> *- All MoogerFooger pedals*
> *- A bunch of ProTone pedals*
> *- Digitech Phaser + Reverb*
> *- TC Electronics Nova Delay and Nova Reverb*
> *- Carl Martin Combinator 2 loop switching system*
> *- A few Gig-Fx pedals*
> *- theres too many to remember...*
> - *Several Line 6 M13's*
> *- TC Electronics G System*
> 
> *Synths:*
> - *Access Virus TI*
> *- Roland VSynth GT*
> *- Roland SH-201*
> *- Alesis Andromeda A6*
> *- Nord Lead 2*
> *- Novation Supernova*
> *- Waldorf Q+*
> *- Minimoog*
> *- Hartmann Neuron*
> 
> 
> Yes, thats right, i GAS for over 20 amps.


 
Shouldn't cost much


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I'm currently GASsing for this beauty:


----------



## Justin Bailey

now I am too...


----------



## Chrono

hypermagic said:


>



What is the second guitar down? I am gasing hard for it now.


----------



## hypermagic

Chrono said:


> What is the second guitar down? I am gasing hard for it now.



A Jacskon SLS 7 string. I think it's custom shop. Damned sexy ain't it?

Huh. MG.ORG's 6/09 GOTM, of all things.


----------



## Zahs

Manson MB-1 i want one and one with 7 strings!! it'll never happen...


----------



## hypermagic

It that the one with the synth doodley pad controller that the dude from Muse uses?


----------



## Zahs

hypermagic said:


> It that the one with the synth doodley pad controller that the dude from Muse uses?



Yep yep yep yep


----------



## Daemoniac

Mattnh79 said:


> Shouldn't cost much



There are actually some additions to that list now 



> *GUITARS:*
> *- Oni Custom 9 string*
> *--* 32"/28" multiscale, tuned to drop B an octave down, Australian sycamore body with spalted maple top and bloodwood binding, 2 x BKP Warpigs, push/pull coil tap with balance knob, piezo, walnut neck, string-thru body
> *- Oni Custom 9 string
> -- *Carbon Fibre body with balsa wood core in my Superstrat design, 32"/29" scale, tuned to AEAEADGBE
> *- Oni Custom 8 string*
> *--* 30" scale, tuned to drop E, Alder body with Purpleheart top, Maple neck, 2 x BKP Miracle Man pickups with coil tap and balance knob, Stringthru body
> *- Oni Custom 7 string*
> -- 27" scale, tuned to drop A#, Honduras Mahogany body, 2 x Oni custom pickups, coil tap, balance knob, and Seymour Duncan Firestorm gain boost, Original Floyd Rose w. Tremol-no
> - *Hufschmid Blackdroid 8 string*
> *- Bowes Custom 8
> - Custom from Andrew B
> - ESP Custom 7
> * *- Blackmachine F8*
> *- Blackmachine B7*
> *- Bernie Rico Jekyll 828*
> *- Sherman custom 9 of some description*
> 
> AMPS:
> *- Diezel Herbert*
> *- ENGL SE*
> *- Rivera KTre
> - Rivera K7
> * *- ISP Theta Vector system*
> - *Hughes & Kettner Coreblade *<-- New
> *- Bogner Uberschall*
> *- VHT/Fryette Pitbull UL*
> *- VHT/Fryette Sig:X*
> *- Randall V2 Ninja*
> *- Randall T2 *<-- New
> *- Randall Cyclone* <-- New
> *- Randall MT-100
> - Marshall 8100* <-- New
> *- Blackstar SeriesOne 200*
> *- Line 6 Vetta II*
> *- Mesa/Boogie Triple Recifier*
> *- Orange Thunderverb 200*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Warp X*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Switchblade*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Triamp*
> *- Line 6 Spider Valve*
> *- Mako Mak II*
> *- Madison Divinity III*
> *- Madison Prophecy*
> *- Peavey 3120*
> *- Bugera 333XL*
> *- Laboga Mr Hector*
> *- Revolt Barbarian X* <-- New
> 
> FX:
> *- All DeviEvers pedals*
> *- All Z.VEX pedals*
> *- Digitech Synth Wah*
> *- Boss Flanger*
> *- All Death By Audio FX* <-- New
> *- All MoogerFooger pedals*
> *- A bunch of ProTone pedals*
> *- Digitech Phaser + Reverb*
> *- TC Electronics Nova Delay and Nova Reverb*
> *- Carl Martin Combinator 2 loop switching system*
> *- A few Gig-Fx pedals*
> *- theres too many to remember...*
> - *Several Line 6 M13's* - I have one
> *- TC Electronics G System*
> 
> *Synths:*
> - *Access Virus TI*
> *- Roland VSynth GT*
> *- Roland SH-201* - I actually own this now
> *- Alesis Andromeda A6*
> *- Nord Lead 2*
> *- Novation Supernova*
> *- Waldorf Q+*
> *- Minimoog*
> *- Hartmann Neuron*
> 
> 
> Yes, thats right, i GAS for over 20 amps.




Roughly $200k worth of amplification and customs alone, with extra for FX, and a whole fuckton of Studio gear i need to get at some point in the distant, distant future


----------



## Despised_0515

Ampeg VL1002






ESP MHB400


----------



## 7deadlysins666

$150 With case!!! It WILL be mine.


----------



## 22km Tombstone

GAS is a terrible thing indeed...

LTD Viper-417





LTD HEX-7





Ibanez S7420 (24 fret)





Avatar Vintage 2x12 (G12K-100's)





MXR GT-OD 





ISP Decimator





MXR Bass DI+





Dunlop DC Brick





LittleLabs Redeye DI/Reamp box





M-Audio Profire 610





Shure SM7B





SSD EX + Metal Expansion








Ahhhh... felt good to get that out


----------



## 7deadlysins666

22km Tombstone said:


> GAS is a terrible thing indeed...



Well, if you want to be That in depth.... 

Schecter A7+
Schecter C7FR
Ibanez RG7620
Ibanez RG7620 neck/Iceman body (parts caster)
Ibanez Green Dot UV
Ibanez UVGR
Ibanez UVPWH
Ibanez RG7620 turned into a MC(minus pickguard)
Jackson Dinky Rev 7 neck/Star body (parts caster)
BC Rich 7 String JR V
Agile "Super" Texan 7
Squire Stagemaster 7 FR
Agile Custom Hornet 7 (green)
Agile Custom Interceptor
BC Rich USA Stealth 7
BC Rich USA Ignitor 7

Madison Divinity II
Soldano SLO
Mesa Dual Rectifier
Fortin Meathead
Diezel Herbert
ENGL Fireball
ENGL Savage
Marshall JCM800


----------



## 22km Tombstone

7deadlysins666 said:


> Well, if you want to be That in depth....
> 
> Schecter A7+
> Schecter C7FR
> Ibanez RG7620
> Ibanez RG7620 neck/Iceman body (parts caster)
> Ibanez Green Dot UV
> Ibanez UVGR
> Ibanez UVPWH
> Ibanez RG7620 turned into a MC(minus pickguard)
> Jackson Dinky Rev 7 neck/Star body (parts caster)
> BC Rich 7 String JR V
> Agile "Super" Texan 7
> Squire Stagemaster 7 FR
> Agile Custom Hornet 7 (green)
> Agile Custom Interceptor
> BC Rich USA Stealth 7
> BC Rich USA Ignitor 7
> 
> Madison Divinity II
> Soldano SLO
> Mesa Dual Rectifier
> Fortin Meathead
> Diezel Herbert
> ENGL Fireball
> ENGL Savage
> Marshall JCM800



Lol  Nice list.

Yeah, I'm all about the lists... I've had mine going for quite some time now and it just keeps growing


----------



## Kevp714

all that plus the new Whitechapel CD!


----------



## 6o66er

+






+






...That is all.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

ENGL Invader 150
TC electronics G-system
Peterson stroborack
Keeley compressor
ISP Decimator G-String

A whole heap of those old planet waves cables with the compression spring on em, becasue one of my guitars has eternal anger and won't operate without one, or so it seems.

I'm sure I'm missing something


----------



## Daemoniac

I forgot about all the new Ibby's I have GAS for as well... 

So that brings the total somewhere closer to $210,000AUD if I buy it all here in Aus. If I import what I can, it would probably come down to around $140,000AUD? Maybe? If I don't get raped with customs/taxes/fees...




> *GUITARS:*
> *- Oni Custom 9 string*
> *--* 32"/28" multiscale, tuned to drop B an octave down, Australian sycamore body with spalted maple top and bloodwood binding, 2 x BKP Warpigs, push/pull coil tap with balance knob, piezo, walnut neck, string-thru body
> *- Oni Custom 9 string
> -- *Carbon Fibre body with balsa wood core in my Superstrat design, 32"/29" scale, tuned to AEAEADGBE
> *- Oni Custom 8 string*
> *--* 30" scale, tuned to drop E, Alder body with Purpleheart top, Maple neck, 2 x BKP Miracle Man pickups with coil tap and balance knob, Stringthru body
> *- Oni Custom 7 string*
> -- 27" scale, tuned to drop A#, Honduras Mahogany body, 2 x Oni custom pickups, coil tap, balance knob, and Seymour Duncan Firestorm gain boost, Original Floyd Rose w. Tremol-no
> *- Bowes Custom 8 - BKP Painkiller
> - Custom from Andrew B - SD Blackouts
> - ESP Custom 7 - SD Custom Blackouts Metal
> * *- Blackmachine F8 - BKP Nailbomb*
> *- Blackmachine B7 - BKP Miracle Man*
> *- Bernie Rico Jekyll 828 - BKP Cold Sweat*
> *- Sherman custom 9 of some description*
> - *Ibanez Apex 1 - BKP Warpig (Ceramic)
> - Ibanez Apex 2 - DiMarzio X2N-7
> - Ibanez RGD7 - SD Blackout
> - Ibanez S7420 - EMG 81-7
> *
> AMPS:
> *- Diezel Herbert*
> *- ENGL SE*
> *- Rivera KTre
> - Rivera K7
> * *- ISP Theta Vector system*
> - *Hughes & Kettner Coreblade *<-- New
> *- Bogner Uberschall*
> *- VHT/Fryette Pitbull UL*
> *- VHT/Fryette Sig:X*
> *- Randall V2 Ninja*
> *- Randall T2 *<-- New
> *- Randall Cyclone* <-- New
> *- Randall MT-100
> - Marshall 8100* <-- New
> *- Blackstar SeriesOne 200*
> *- Line 6 Vetta II*
> *- Mesa/Boogie Triple Recifier*
> *- Orange Thunderverb 200*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Warp X*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Switchblade*
> *- Hughes & Kettner Triamp*
> *- Line 6 Spider Valve*
> *- Mako Mak II*
> *- Madison Divinity III*
> *- Madison Prophecy*
> *- Peavey 3120*
> *- Bugera 333XL*
> *- Laboga Mr Hector*
> *- Revolt Barbarian X* <-- New
> 
> FX:
> *- All DeviEvers pedals*
> *- All Z.VEX pedals*
> *- Digitech Synth Wah*
> *- Boss Flanger*
> *- All Death By Audio FX* <-- New
> *- All MoogerFooger pedals*
> *- A bunch of ProTone pedals*
> *- Digitech Phaser + Reverb*
> *- TC Electronics Nova Delay and Nova Reverb*
> *- Carl Martin Combinator 2 loop switching system*
> *- A few Gig-Fx pedals*
> *- theres too many to remember...*
> - *Several Line 6 M13's* - I have one
> *- TC Electronics G System*
> 
> *Synths:*
> - *Access Virus TI*
> *- Roland VSynth GT*
> *- Roland SH-201* - I actually own this now
> *- Alesis Andromeda A6*
> *- Nord Lead 2*
> *- Novation Supernova*
> *- Waldorf Q+*
> *- Minimoog*
> *- Hartmann Neuron*
> 
> 
> Yes, thats right, i GAS for over 20 amps.



This is, of course, if I even had the money to afford _any_ of this list


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bogner Ecstasy (preferably 101A)





Orange Rockerverb 100





Orange PPC 412 HP 8





Port City 4x12 Wave





Run those in stereo and enjoy.


----------



## El Caco

Mischa I can't help but think that you would be just as happy with a really nice main player a nice backup and an AXE FX Ultra just because I know you are a more is better person I'm going to say get an Axe FX Ultra and a GSP1101, the AFX ultra would give you the synths and the unlimited FX you want and the GSP1101 has a few great features the AFX lacks as well as being a great switcher for the AFX.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Possibly, but by the same token I think it's more my obsession with just trying different things that gives me so much GAS... It's not necessarily what i "need" at all, but just the thought of being able to plug into any one of a few dozen amps and any fx I want that appeals to me.

I will say as well, that while the whole Digital thing does the indistrial thing pretty well, I still feel like my actual "ideal" tone is going to come from an analog/tube/solid state amp... Once I start recording (hopefully this week or next) though, that will be the test  If I can start getting actual nice aggressive tones that fit perfectly out of the Pod, I think i may well forget about most of htose amps bar a couple just to fuck around with in a jamming situation (Coreblade is looking good there ;lol


----------



## AChRush1349

Potentially NSFW




































And many more


----------



## Swarth

I always wanted to take this:




and this:







And see if I could make decent tones with it.


----------



## Gitte

a white agile 727 pro with emgs and an ebony fretboard, 
a neon pink agile 727 pro with emgs and an ebony fretboard (80's yeeessss  )
a jackson dk7 cow in red blue pearl


----------



## Daemoniac

Swarth said:


> I always wanted to take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And see if I could make decent tones with it.



You can make _amazing_ tones with that. THe Box Of Metal is easily one of my favorite distortion/fuzz pedals i've ever tried, and i've heard nothing but good things about the little Z.Vex amp there either  Do it!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

AChRush1349 said:


> Potentially NSFW



I`m gasing for one of those too.


----------



## Mattnh79

Kevp714 said:


> all that plus the new Whitechapel CD!



w/ that, all you'll get is shitty metalcore tones  don't get me wrong, they're OK amps (vader is geat) but i speak of the truth


----------



## Daemoniac

^ The fuck? Are you serious? One of the most widely used metal amps of all time and you're saying all he'll get is metalcore tones?


----------



## Prydogga

Demoniac said:


> ^ The fuck? Are you serious? One of the most widely used metal amps of all time and you're saying all he'll get is metalcore tones?



 6505 FTW, That's on my list at the moment.





















If all goes according to plan I should have all of these in my possession by this time next year, except maybe the Roter.


----------



## Mattnh79

http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...x_tri_60-29004f757532e17729ed5f75acaa8448.jpg 
but in .88
http://www.cosmosmusic.com/upload/item/image/marshall8200-229.jpg 
marshall 8200 or 
marshall 8100
http://www.daddys.com/images/usedgear/MAR0028_1.jpg
http://www.mesaboogie.com/Product_Info/Guitar Cabinets/RECTOcabs/images/2x12H-RectoF-LG.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/...wood Mystic Dream/EBMM_JP7_BFR_Rosewood_1.jpg
EBMM JP7
http://dallasguitarrepair.com/monster.jpg
monster cables ftw
Cheap, but awesome rig!



Demoniac said:


> ^ The fuck? Are you serious? One of the most widely used metal amps of all time and you're saying all he'll get is metalcore tones?



I'm partly right, the regular 6505 would get u better tones, everyone is so skeptical about not having the whole extra EQ, it doesn't matter THAT much, just add a EQ in the loop and assign it to the rhythm/clean channel. but haven't you noticed every metal core band uses a fucking peavey 6505+ and not all the time Vader cabs but shitty eminence cabs like Krank (btw i have nothing against Vader)


----------



## Necrophagist777

Mattnh79 said:


> http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...x_tri_60-29004f757532e17729ed5f75acaa8448.jpg
> but in .88
> http://www.cosmosmusic.com/upload/item/image/marshall8200-229.jpg
> marshall 8200 or
> marshall 8100
> http://www.daddys.com/images/usedgear/MAR0028_1.jpg
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd76/highgain510/EBMM%20JP7%20BFR%20Rosewood%20Mystic%20Dream/EBMM_JP7_BFR_Rosewood_1.jpg
> EBMM JP7
> http://dallasguitarrepair.com/monster.jpg
> monster cables ftw
> 
> 
> 
> I'm partly right, the regular 6505 would get u better tones, everyone is so skeptical about not having the whole extra EQ, it doesn't matter THAT much, just add a EQ in the loop and assign it to the rhythm/clean channel. but haven't you noticed every metal core band uses a fucking peavey 6505+ and not all the time Vader cabs but shitty eminence cabs like Krank (btw i have nothing against Vader, i have 1)



so? That's like saying if you buy a Cornford that you could only play jazz fusion on it because every fusion guy uses a Cornford.

lots of Death Metal bands use 6505's too. Sure some Metalcore bands suck donkey balls but some are good and some have great tone. 

And what's wrong with eminence speakers, I prefer my Swamp Thang and Governor over Celestions.

To stay on topic:






John 5's tele not the JVM


----------



## james12impurity

SC607B and a decent half stack haha


----------



## El Caco

Demoniac said:


> ^ Possibly, but by the same token I think it's more my obsession with just trying different things that gives me so much GAS... It's not necessarily what i "need" at all, but just the thought of being able to plug into any one of a few dozen amps and any fx I want that appeals to me.
> 
> I will say as well, that while the whole Digital thing does the indistrial thing pretty well, I still feel like my actual "ideal" tone is going to come from an analog/tube/solid state amp... Once I start recording (hopefully this week or next) though, that will be the test  If I can start getting actual nice aggressive tones that fit perfectly out of the Pod, I think i may well forget about most of htose amps bar a couple just to fuck around with in a jamming situation (Coreblade is looking good there ;lol



Just keep in mind that if the pod doesn't cut it for you it doesn't mean your experience will be the same with other modelers. Modeling has come a long way recently, if you spend some time looking for clips in the right place you will hear that some modelers sound just as great recorded as anything. As far as live tone goes it is something you will have to decide for yourself because if you read all the comments and reviews online you will do your head in.

IMO Digitech sounds great live, most Digitech owners agree. A few guys that own both a Digitech and Axe FX on the Digitech forum have posted they think the Digitech wins live, goto the Fractal forums and you are likely to find a different result, goto some of the other forums and you are likely to find similar comments to the Digitech forum since they are being posted by the same people.

As far as modelers go there are a few great point to point modelers around at the moment but each has it's own pros and cons which you need to weigh up to find which will be the most ideal for you until something even better comes along.

I'm a modeling convert now, I can guarantee that if I owned all the gear you have on your list + one of the good modelers that I would use the modeler the most and probably put everything else up for sale.

I'll back that up by letting the cat out of the bag early, I'm about to put up my Mesa + Randall cab and at least 3 guitars possibly 4 up for sale, that list was going to include the Ochoteco but Lollie said I'm not allowed to sell it for less than 5K so it looks like that one will have to stick around for a bit


----------



## Daemoniac

I think my thing with modelers for live use is similar to my issue with using soft-synths; menus. I fucking hate menus and having to fuck around with little virtual values and what have you, i'd honestly be perfectly happy recording with mics, an 8 track, an electric drum kit, and hardware in general if it all weren't so hideously fucking expensive  It doesn't matter how "intuitive" or "simple" they try and make it out to be, the concept of menus and whatnot just really infuriates me to use, i'm a much more hands on kind of guy (and I know, the X3 has it's little knobs, as does the AxeFX, but it's not all dedicated, laid out in front of you).

I dunno, I really have to try more out I think, both modeling and amps, cos I _know_ i still have some fairly big mental blocks when it comes to modelers


----------



## El Caco

I can understand that not to mention how much more of an impact a full stack and pedal board has appearance wise.

Different strokes, you just have to work out what works best for you. Sometimes I like to plug the Dean into the Peavey Envoy, quickly dial in a nice rock tone and have a blast playing classic hits for a few hours. It can be fun to be so limited and quickly dial in a tone that works and just focus on having fun playing instead of looking for that ultimate tone.


----------



## Daemoniac

I don't think it's the look necessarily, just the ease of use... Sitting down and thinking about it, the _only_ reason i'm not 100% set on just amps is how much easier it makes recording using modelers. It's all well and good to have dozens of amps set up if you've got a soundproof room to record in, _and_ the equipment to accurately capture the tone, but realistically, i don't play live, i don't really plan to, so modelers makes more "sense" if it weren't for the fact that menu's and sub-menus piss me off so much 

Ultimately I do think it's going to come down to one (or more) modelers to record, and then a single amp/half-stack/2x12 to just bust out when jamming, cos I just don't get that real enjoyment out of jamming with a modeler.


----------



## Leuchty




----------



## Scar Symmetry

CYBERSYN said:


>


----------



## Dan




----------



## ShadyDavey

AChRush1349 said:


> Potentially NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many more



I've wanted to try a DR pick since I found out Jeff Watson used them....never did get around to picking one up!


----------



## Rocktoe

Thinking of getting an Ibanez Universe or a Carvin 727 once I get around to selling my Schecters (nothing wrong with them, just not enough strings. )


----------



## AChRush1349

ShadyDavey said:


> I've wanted to try a DR pick since I found out Jeff Watson used them....never did get around to picking one up!



They look pretty gnarly. I wouldn't mind having a few. I just have a REALLY bad habit of loosing picks.


----------



## AeonSolus

The new Ibanez RGDs are SEXUAL!





Like always, a EBMM JP7 BFR with a rosewood neck! (Matt's pictures )









An ENGL Invader 150






The Axe






Some bareknuckles 






Amongst other stuff


----------



## Sang-Drax

^Rosewood necks are sooooo damn sexy!


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## MetalBuddah

ESP Horizon NT-7





Musicman JP Dargie Delight 7string 





Mesa/Boogie Mark V





EMG 707 for my SC207


----------



## -mouse-

Dream guitar- Stef vintage 7


----------



## vampiregenocide

I am now saving up for one of these  Hopefully the places I'm looking at still have them in stock when I have the dosh.


----------



## AeonSolus

Gas update:

Recently i've been Gassing for a Rectoverb/Tremoverb BADLY 










Also i'm having painfull GAS Seizures for a V3 





I Hate being poor, i can't help to fap so hard that it would look like i'm hitting myself in the balls for these two


----------



## MetalBuddah

-mouse- said:


> Dream guitar- Stef vintage 7



That guitar is such a win


----------



## Martin_777

Still gassing for a Mesa Mark 4 Combo, a T.C. Electronic G-Major 2, an Ibanez BTB785CM-NTF, and a SWR Redhead.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My current GAS is:

6505+
M-II Urban Camo
Schecter Jeff Loomis
ESP LTD EC-1000 STBC


----------



## technomancer

Currently
KxK DCii-6 w/rosewood neck, ebony board, limba body, and curly koa top
5150 / 6505
BC Rich Rizzo sig
Suhr Koko Boost
Suhr 7 string
Suhr PT-100


----------



## coldm51

A Jackson RR7R. I cant find one anywhere! they are just too cool.


----------



## StupidDav

I got GAS for my 6505 back from repair!!
And a Warmoth double cut les paul 7 string 
I wanted a LPS shape geetar for aaaaaaaages!!


----------



## Necrophagist777

I wanna build me a Warmoth tele with BKP's


----------



## xxxyyy

Dean RC7G
Jackson SLAT3-7
Ibanez 427Z 
Ibanez RGD 2127Z (not sure here... I'm reading a lot of bad things about basswood body, I mean... things that I don't like about its sound)

ENGL Powewrball
ENGL Fireball 100W


----------



## GiantBaba

AeonSolus said:


>



Hey that's really neat looking. I like amps with built-in tremolo


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The fact that's its been discontinued, the want for an Ibanez XPT707 has been haunting me now.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Currently
> KxK DCii-6 w/rosewood neck, ebony board, limba body, and curly koa top
> 5150 / 6505
> BC Rich Rizzo sig
> Suhr Koko Boost
> Suhr 7 string
> Suhr PT-100



Looks like one of these will be getting crossed off the list and coming home... I'll leave it to you guys to guess which one until the NGD thread


----------



## headibanez

i have wanted one of these for like 6 -8 months,anyone know where i can find one used for like 400?


----------



## redlol

Ernie Ball/Music Man 2009 BALL FAMILY RESERVE John Petrucci-7 Dargie Delight 2 Ebony board L02361 Left Handed 7-String Electric Guitar

most pleasureable thing ive looked at in a long time. that includes porn.

EDIT- this is porn.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Roter Fanned Fret 8'er
Yamaha SG1000 in Brownburst
Matamp First Lady
Many, many pedals including, Malekko Chicklet, Death By Audio Robot, etc.


----------



## x3030150hates

I'll be honest, I don't know what GAS stands for. I know what it means, just not what it stands for. 

I've been after an ESP Alexi-600 Blacky for months and months now.

The Jackson RR24, finally decided to take my old Rhoads copy and make my own.

My current want right now is a snow white ESP EC-1000


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

x3030150hates said:


> I'll be honest, I don't know what GAS stands for. I know what it means, just not what it stands for.



Guitar (or Gear) Acquisiton Syndrome

And I need more maple board guitars dammit.


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## Jzbass25

Idk if I posted already or if I posted everything. 
* stands for what I'd like but might never get just because I don't NEED it (right now lol)

Guitars:

Caparison True Temperament Applehorn
Ibanez J-Custom (or LACS) with a lo-pro or original edge =P
Custom Suhr 24 fret
*Some Vigier
*Ibanez UVMC
*Ibanez Jem7v (wh or sbl)
*Carvin Midi Nylon String Guitar
Just a nylon guitar lol
Ibanez RGD and RGA customs
*Carvin Bass (cant decide on model lol)
*Blackmachine B7
Ibanez PGM301 (I like the blues anniversary one the most)
Rg550 DY (Super sexy)
*Custom Suhr or G&L spec'd to be real bluesy

Fx/Amps:

Bogner XTC
Mesa Triaxis
*Legacy 2 to go with my 1
*Diezel Herbert and VH4
Axe-Fx Ultra
Keeley Modded Overdrive
Gsp1101
*G-system for fun haha
*Mesa Mark IV
*Some SRV sounding fender amp

Other:

Sustainers and Piezo/Midi addons for my guitars 

I expect to get a nylon string guitar, a GSP1101 and the Keeley Pedal in the next year or so, the rest are for after I'm a rich engineer lol. Possibly a hardtail Ibanez like the PGM in a few years.


----------



## headibanez




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Prydogga said:


>



Ooo that's hot!


----------



## Prydogga

Im hoping Ikebe will still have it once I've got the mullah, Im GASing hard for it!


----------



## apiss

exactly this. idk whose guitar, but i found it in one of the threads here.


----------



## Rabsa

Sick...





&#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;&#65533;õ - &#402;M&#402;^&#65533;[





&#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;&#65533;õ - &#402;M&#402;^&#65533;[


----------



## Duckykong

Mdragoons' Loomis C7FR


----------



## XeoFLCL

Phantaz' Stealth 7


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My ideal stock Tele has to be white and maple board.


----------



## Prydogga

Brian is the man!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Rabsa said:


> Sick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPxyíXweb site yí&#65533;õ - M^&#65533;[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPxyíXweb site yí&#65533;õ - M^&#65533;[



+1000000000000

If I had those I'd probably never buy another guitar. Partly because I wouldn't need to, partly because I'd be swamped in debt.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

apiss said:


> exactly this. idk whose guitar, but i found it in one of the threads here.



Isn't that the dudes from Beneath the Massacre?


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Dean RC7


----------



## Duckykong

Duckykong said:


> Mdragoons' Loomis C7FR




I still stand firm!


----------



## -One-

Dean is officially making a 7-string Sky Guitar.
I will not rest until I have one.


----------



## blackseeds

jackson custom shop 7 string
ran custom shop 7 string
engl se 
engl xxl cab 4x12
vader 4x12 cab
Ibanez LACS RG7 string


----------



## mrhankey87

B.C. Rich Marc Rizzo Stealth 7
B.C. Rich ASM fixed bridge
Vader 4x12 "War Zone" cab
Rivera Mick Thomson cab
Framus Cobra
VHT ultralead
ENGL savage
Axe-Fx Ultra
another custom Carvin

I gues that maybe after 10 years of work and savings I'll manage to have all this stuff lol


----------



## MetalBuddah

Agile Interceptor 727 Camo
Schecter Loomis in Satin Black
Ibanez U7BK (aka Green Dot)
EBMM JP BFR Dargie Delight 7


----------



## vlover




----------



## Nonservium

I actually got one of mine last night, I'd had my eye on a Schecter Hollywood Classic and it finally make it's way to me


----------



## Xiphos68

vampiregenocide said:


> +1000000000000
> 
> If I had those I'd probably never buy another guitar. Partly because I wouldn't need to, partly because I'd be swamped in debt.


The blue one!


----------



## wannabguitarist

My house mate just ordered one. It'll be his first real guitar. He had no idea it existed until I was bitching about not being able to afford them during the $399 clearance. Fucking bassists


----------



## TMatt142

Ibanez- RG7-CST
- RG7680
- RG 1077XL
- RG 8427

Peavy JSX 2x12 combo..


----------



## caskettheclown

I've been sick for a few days and I get bitched at if I eat anything heavier than soup or Ramen. I love Ramen but christfuck it gets old after a while.





I don't care what people say, I love how many push pull knobs and switches it has.


----------



## victim5150

Having major GAS for this thing right now.


----------



## vhmetalx

ive got the GAS for:
sc-607b (natural finish)
rc7
shecter loomis
i think thats about it as far as guitars go..


----------



## Esp Griffyn

whoops thats not a seven string

dying to have one of these.


----------



## skeeballcore

Any and all of the below...man, I want a 90's era Universe so bad...it hurts my soul.


----------



## thraxil

Parker Nylon Fly
Axe-Fx Ultra

But mostly, I want a nice garage/studio space far from neighbors where I could play extremely loud. Then I could begin to even remotely consider satisfying my lust for a high-gain tube stack. Sunn Model-T, ENGL Savage, Diezel Herbert, 5150, etc.


----------



## clintsal

Ibanez RG2228
w/ Q-Tuner Medium Z neck, Lundgren M8 bridge

Axe-FX Ultra w/ Axe-FX foot controller
into

Fryette 2/50/2
stereo into

Orange 2x12
and 
Laney Lionheart 2x12


----------



## 13point9

Paul Allender SE
BC Rich Jr 7 V
A CUSTOM GUITAR lol
Ibanez sr506
Axe fx Ultra, with a decent power amp (for guitar and bass), rack tuner, wireless and rack case
2x synced 8 channel preamp/ interfaces
Cymbals and double pedal for my drums
Set of BKP Black Dogs for my Epi Explorer (after I mod it)
2x sets of SD bass pups for my 4 strings


----------



## HandshakeMurder

Axe-Fx Ultra
Blackmachine B7


----------



## Shredmon

my dream equip i am GASing for would be:


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## Seventary

I would'nt mind putting this baby into my collection.


----------



## german7




----------



## ZEBOV

Ok, it's not a guitar, but GAS can mean Gear Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

OH MAN


----------



## possumkiller

I WANT SO BAD!


----------



## vampiregenocide

PRS Swamp Ash Special






RG2228 (Was so close to getting one of these recently  )


----------



## espman




----------



## JamesM

Still waitinnnnn.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm starting to seriously reconsider my amps of choice as of late, and I'm veering towards these models....


----------



## Andromalia

Damn I was going to post a triamp too. Which I won't get, really too expensive.


----------



## ry_z

30" scale on that last one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I want that Ruiza and Uruha sig as well. 

I tried the Ruzia 6 and it was awesome, and I was actually shocked to find out that it was a 24.75 scale (not a bad thing).


----------



## ry_z

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I tried the Ruzia 6 and it was awesome, and I was actually shocked to find out that it was a 24.75 scale (not a bad thing).



Yeah, the 6 is 24.75" with 27 frets, and the 7 (which he seems to use on most of their new stuff) is 27" with 24.


----------



## blister7321

wanting a Prs and a new 7


----------



## hypermagic

This and a nice Seagull or Godin Kingpin


----------



## Prydogga

skeeballcore said:


> Any and all of the below...man, I want a 90's era Universe so bad...it hurts my soul.



I'm pretty sure I'm friends with the guy that those 3 unis.  Now added to the GAS list.


----------



## german7

my actual GAS


----------



## Swarth

possumkiller said:


> I WANT SO BAD!




Damnit! I was going to come in here and say "I've actually been pretty happy with my gear, and can't think of anything else I want to buy." But then I see that...WANT BAD NAO


----------



## scherzo1928

carbon fibre cello


----------



## Kamikaze7

Still gassing for the 2 following axes:

-ESP LTD H207 (Color not important...)
-ESP LTD FM-408/418

being broke and gassing sucks ass!!!


----------



## Baco

Soon...


----------



## ibbyfreak13

im gasing for a guerill guitar m7-root
sorry for link but im at work and cant do pics
Guerilla Guitars


----------



## espman

Koa fly


----------



## astm

THIS






probably never get it


----------



## celebro95

my dream setup !!!!


----------



## toiletstand

ibanez1077xl black and esp ltd h1001

PLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZ


----------



## LordHar

possumkiller said:


> I WANT SO BAD!




Anyone know what type of model Eastman this is?


----------



## Randy

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/134767-agile-sentinel-725-now-available.html


----------



## vampiregenocide

Currently GASing for these


----------



## Origin

Just an rg2228, nothing special, but damn it's special to me.


----------



## MetalDaze

Mike Learn Flak Jacket (7 string, of course)


----------



## StupidDav

1077XL?


tltstand said:


>


Want.

Another SM57?




Want.

Decent monitors?




Want.

Macbook Pro?




Want.



Also, a new processor and graphics card for my windows tower, and an SSD for the Macbook would be nice as well.


Too much GAS, too little money


----------



## Revan132

This or next week!!!! I can't hold out any longer!


----------



## Daemon

My GAS... a lot of 6's x)

ESP Horizon FR-II STBC





B.C Rich sig. Zoltan Bathory ASM





Fender sig. Billy Corgan Strat'





Oh, and Bare Knuckles Aftermath.. x)

And what I already have..

ENGL Powerball ^^





ESP ltd Deluxe M1000





=P


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## chucknorrishred

these


----------



## JamesM

I feel like that with some TLC, new tuners and a new pickup this could be a really nice guitar. 

Oh, and for the moment:


----------



## malufet

The swirl universe and the prs 7 of dave weiner. But too expensive for me. lol


----------



## squid-boy

Mm. 





That and probably a Shure SM7B for vocal-stuff. Oh, and of course, a Fractal Axe-FX Ultra.


----------



## Cadavuh




----------



## Gila_Crisis

well....





but since I'm lefthanded I can't, so no GAS attack for me


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm sure if you chuck a few grand down they'd be happy to make you a lefty version.


----------



## possumkiller

Both of these as 7s


----------



## chucknorrishred

squid-boy said:


> Mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and probably a Shure SM7B for vocal-stuff. Oh, and of course, a Fractal Axe-FX Ultra.


 what kind of bass is this


----------



## MaxOfMetal

chucknorrishred said:


> what kind of bass is this



Conklin Groove Tools Bill Dickens signature bass.


----------



## chucknorrishred




----------



## Baco

This:







End of ampGAS 

And still waiting for this one:






Been at the custom's for about 2 weeks now, slow b*st*rds


----------



## meisterjager

My quenchable GAS right now is for a Zilla FatBoy 2x12, cos my 106lb Basson 4x12 is RIDONKULOUS. I'd also like some fresh high gain tubes for my Mesa  

My not-so quenchable GAS is a pair of Adam A7 monitors and a really nice 6 string like PRS or Caparison.

Though I must say the biggest want I have right now is to redocorate my room, buy a new desk and a new PC and get to recording my band's new demo.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Gila_Crisis said:


> well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but since I'm lefthanded I can't, so no GAS attack for me



That thing looks amazing!!


----------



## JamesM




----------



## TruckstopChuckie

I'm expecting a RG7321 any day now. I'm really not a big fan of all black guitars so I'm thinking of turning it into something a little 'lighter'.... I'm just about finished with my RG548/550 project, just the clear coat left (I've done the finish job myself (spray cans)), so I guess I need another project and a red 7 string would be cool. The pickguard on the other hand..., not very easy to get.


----------



## ibbyfreak13

TruckstopChuckie said:


> I'm expecting a RG7321 any day now. I'm really not a big fan of all black guitars so I'm thinking of turning it into something a little 'lighter'.... I'm just about finished with my RG548/550 project, just the clear coat left (I've done the finish job myself (spray cans)), so I guess I need another project and a red 7 string would be cool. The pickguard on the other hand..., not very easy to get.


 
go to warmoth or stewmacs website and order blank pickguard material and make your own. easy.


----------



## german7




----------



## cyril v

I've got the cash in hand... I don't know wtf I'm waiting for. Maybe I'll drop in a week or two.


----------



## Ralyks

Right now, MAJOR GAS for a Carvin DC with a maple fretboard. 
Also, either Mesa Single Rectoverb Combo or an ENGL combo amp.


----------



## Jontain

Guitars:-

EBMM JP7 Orange (Amber Burst I think, stunning)
ESP F series 7 String (would love one of these)

Amp:-
6505+
Orange Dark Terror (would love to play about with one of these)


----------



## musikizlife

This!!

and my guitar logistics custom, due in a month or 2


----------



## Curt

^ Planning on having some dude I know copy this paint on an RGD2127Z.

and finally...

I want to get this done to my roadster.


----------



## PyramidSmasher




----------



## Despised_0515

This GAS shall not subside until I own this mofo.


----------



## Wyldefan916

My current GAS list...

Ibanez S7420





Schecter Jeff Loomis FR-7





Marshall EL34 100/100 or 9200





DigiTech GSP1101





This and a couple of Marshall 1960B cabs would hold me over for now


----------



## sell2792

Pretty much my dream guitar. I'm so unreasonably tempted to finally spend some money, but I want to wait and hope they make this in a multiscale (If I'm going to get an 8, I want to go all the way!) or even a 7 would be better... (Also, the pic shows SD's but the spec's. say EMG so thats a bit confusing)


----------



## s_k_mullins

My current GAS is for a new Gibson.
These are my current favorites...

Joe Bonamassa Les Paul Studio: USA Goldtop with Burstbuckers for only $1,429... Yes please! 






And the Dethklok Thunderhorse Explorer: Ebony board, Burstbuckers, looks fucking awesome, for $1,670!


----------



## caskettheclown




----------



## Rook

I miss my UV dearly, I'd get a silver dot next time so the pickup change (sorry, only way I can live with it!) isn't so obvious. I'm thinking blacked out CL/LF set or maybe just a pair of PAF7's, the Blaze bridge has to go.

EYE WNTZ MIDZ PLZ


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I have uber GAS for a custom 8-string that I've mentally honed to perfection (inb4 changes mind tomorrow)

5-piece maple/wenge oiled through-neck
Figured ziricote fretboard
Mahogany body with flat flame maple top 
Oceanburst finish (a la Agile Septor 827 RN Ocrean Burst at RondoMusic.com)
Locking Hipshot tuners
Hipshot bridge
DiMarzio D-Activator 8s with coil-tap on the neck

But funds and exams mean that this won't happen until next summer /wrists

Oh, and an AxeFX Ultra of course.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This:







With same/similar specs as this:


----------



## MikeH

That's all.


----------



## simulclass83

+




and of course


----------



## BlackMesa

For some reason I want one of these really bad.


----------



## celebro95

SEX !!!


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Also this: 






Either one with SD Phat Cat P90 n + Dimarzio D-Activator X b pickups (like the Iceman I want), or one in Jewel Blue w/white Dimarzio Breeds + Original Edge trem.


----------



## Wyldefan916

I forgot to add one other guitar (well actually 2) to my list...






Want it in the 6 and 7 string versions


----------



## BucketheadRules

Amp-wise I think my Blackstar covers it all. So really it's just guitars.


























And a body this shape for my 7321:







And, the main event:


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Greatoliver

Fun111 said:


> I miss my UV dearly, I'd get a silver dot next time so the pickup change (sorry, only way I can live with it!) isn't so obvious. I'm thinking blacked out CL/LF set or maybe just a pair of PAF7's, the Blaze bridge has to go.
> 
> EYE WNTZ MIDZ PLZ



I wouldn't get that one, there is clearly something messed up with that neck. Looks like someone has replaced the 8th fret with a massive one. 

After my recent purchase, I'm not gassing for too much, just new tubes. And like, the usual stuff: Mark V, Maxon OD808, Keeley Compressor, Orange 2x12, a head by Engl...


----------



## Dvaienat

A Gibson Les Paul Goldtop 1957 Darkback VOS reissue, with EMG 81/85 and the tulip button tuners swapped for chrome Sperzels


----------



## Dan_Vacant

My list could go on but I chose a few
yamaha cpx500. I love these guitars




I would ask a amazing painter I know put what ever on it.

yamaha wes borland signature but maybe white





Kerry king 7 string warlock, I think it would be sexier with out the flames and maybe lundergens.





krank rev,





8 string schecter avenger





and one that has no picture. 
A 8 string iceman lac 
mahogany body with blue flamed maple top
neck through 
lundergen in the bridge q tuner in the neck
birds eye maple neck 
hybrid kahler bridge with no locking nut but locking tuners
24 frets
27 in scale


----------



## Alimination

-Axe FX II (just like everyone else in this topic lol)
-..probably a better tuner, a rack mount tuner because I'm blind as shit.

and Chris Letchford's (scale the summit) sherman custom 8 string... *drool*
(loaded with Dactivators oh and maybe LED fretboard inlay lights? ..steve vai status!)





Other wise I'm quite happy and grateful for what I own.


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Some Bareknuckles in there, no inlays, ebony fretboard, and I'm done. I will have that built by Dreamer Guitarworks, you'll see the NGD in a year or so.


----------



## Stealth7

Custom 7 String Warlock
ENGL Savage
Vader 4X12


----------



## cyril v

Alimination said:


> -Axe FX II (just like everyone else in this topic lol)
> -..probably a better tuner, a rack mount tuner because I'm blind as shit.
> 
> and Chris Letchford's (scale the summit) sherman custom 8 string... *drool*
> (loaded with Dactivators oh and maybe LED fretboard inlay lights? ..steve vai status!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other wise I'm quite happy and grateful for what I own.



damn, i'd be a little freaked if I had a $3k guitar and it had sliding room like that in a case, it looks like an accident waiting to happen. 

Chris, get a fitted case, you're scaring me man! Maybe I've watched final destination a few too many times, I dunno. 

/paranoid


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bandwagon time!


----------



## sandwichamwin

I've had bad GAS for a EBMM JP7 for about 10 years... never seem to buy it though .

Also, this is murdering my face everytime I look at it in the FS forum. I want it soooo bad!


----------



## SenorDingDong

In all seriousness 





















My dream setup. One day...


----------



## simonXsludge

Jstring said:


>


there is literally nothing i'd want more than this guitar. the stef models ESP/LTD used to offer back in the day were awesome, too. before they went all black.


----------



## indrangelion

Well the ESP Cygnus is on its way to me, so that's one down!

Meanwhile....


----------



## alexjg391

YES.

I have the BP version, but I would kill for this one. Shame they don't come up in the UK very often


----------



## Alimination

@cyril v


LOL yeah I agree. ahaha


----------



## stevo1

View attachment 20569

Every day!
View attachment 20570

with an ebony fingerboard
View attachment 20571

and this with an ebony fingerboard, and in satin black


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Korg

Would love this guitar:




Oh wait, most likely getting on monday


----------



## Jakke

Also I might add that I would love this guitar:





Unfortunately I still haven't found it in Sweden...


----------



## Grolli

Everchanging, but for the moment these two pieces would make me very happy 











Obviously an Axe-Fx II wouldn't hurt, but an Ultra would be just fine


----------



## ghostred7

To finish out the 4 piece collection....I'd love to finally get my hands on the original baritone "Scorpion Tribal" bass. Already have the Devil guitar & bass, and Scorpion guitar....all sitting in coffin cases


----------



## Dead Undead

And yes, an Ibanez Mikro.


----------



## Tranquilliser

One of these, but with a maple board (no inlays), and EMG 81-7(b) and 60-7(n), and painted the following colour.





In addition, this:




And the GigMaster 15W Head and 1x10 Cab for practicing.


----------



## technomancer

Just a few... the GAS, it never ends 

Artinger Koa Supreme









KxK Sii-7 Spalt, single piece mahogany body/neck









KxK 7 Scale





Forshage Custom Headless Ergo





Les Paul Studio 60s Tribute Gold Top


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After playing one, I need another single cut in my arsenal. 24 frets on an LP shape guitar? Yes, Please and Thank You!


----------



## Thor_

NJ Deluxe Warlock


----------



## JamesM

Fucking fuck I'm getting hit super hard.


----------



## Daemoniac

Seeing as how it's been nearly a year and a half since the last time, the list has changed ever so slightly...

*GUITARS:*
*- Oni Custom 8 string*
*--* 30"/28" multiscale, tuned to drop B an octave down, Australian sycamore body with spalted maple top and bloodwood binding, 2 x BKP Warpigs, push/pull coil tap with balance knob, piezo, walnut neck, string-thru body
*- Oni Custom 9 string
-- *Carbon Fibre body with balsa wood core in my Superstrat design, 32"/29" scale, tuned to AEAEADGBE
*- Oni Custom 8 string*
*--* 30" scale, tuned to drop E, Alder body with Purpleheart top, Maple neck, 2 x BKP Miracle Man pickups with coil tap and balance knob, Stringthru body
*- Oni Custom 7 string*
-- 27" scale, tuned to drop A#, Honduras Mahogany body, 2 x Oni custom pickups, coil tap, balance knob, and Seymour Duncan Firestorm gain boost, Original Floyd Rose w. Tremol-no
*- Bowes Custom 8 - BKP Painkiller
- Daemoness Custom 8 - **BKP Aftermath
- ESP Custom 7 - SD Custom Blackouts Metal
* *- Blackmachine F8 - BKP Nailbomb*
*- Blackmachine B7 - BKP Miracle Man*
*- Bernie Rico Jekyll 828 - BKP Cold Sweat*
- *Ibanez Apex 1 - BKP Warpig (Ceramic)
- Ibanez Apex 2 - DiMarzio X2N-7
- Ibanez RGD7 - SD Blackout
- Ibanez S7420 - EMG 81-7
* 
AMPS:
*- DAR FBM100X*
*- Diezel Herbert*
*- ENGL SE e670
- Blackstar SeriesOne 200

with matching cabs
* 
FX:
*- All DeviEvers pedals*
*- All Z.VEX pedals*
*- Digitech Synth Wah*
*- Boss Flanger*
*- All Death By Audio FX*
*- All MoogerFooger pedals*
*- A bunch of ProTone pedals*
*- Digitech Phaser + Reverb*
*- TC Electronics Nova Delay and Nova Reverb*
*- Carl Martin Combinator 2 loop switching system*
*- A few Gig-Fx pedals*
*- theres too many to remember...*
- *Can anyone actually be fucked reading this? *
*- TC Electronics G System*
- *Line 6 Pod X3 Pro
- Line 6 M13
* 
*Synths:*
- *Access Virus TI*
*- Roland VSynth GT*
*- Alesis Andromeda A6*
*- Nord Lead 2*
*- Novation Supernova*
*- Waldorf Q+*
*- Hartmann Neuron*

Then there's the less obvious stuff; new computer to run my obscene amounts of VST's on, a pair of studio monitors, a metric asston of software (FL10, NI Komplete and more) etc.. etc..

And to think this list is actually a decent amount smaller than it was...


----------



## Guitarman700

Holy fucking hell Mischa. Goddamn that's a lotta gear. 
Anyway, I just gave in to my GAS yesterday.


----------



## JamesM

Winning.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Unfortunately it doesn't exist so I mocked it up myself.


----------



## Kamikaze7

My GAS would be for the following...

Guitars(in no particular order...):
-ESP MII SL-7...
http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/webshop/ebay/316951705/3.jpg
-ESP LTD SC-607 in the sweet 2-tone burst...
http://www.sunlightsrp.com/styles/607/SC607-05.jpg
-ESP Stef B7 in See-thru Green w/ non-revo head...
http://www.espguitars.co.jp/artist/stephen_carpenter/src-7.jpg
-ESP Stef T7 in black...
http://www.espguitars.co.jp/oversea/sig/models/steft7.jpg
-ESP LTD MH-417

Pickups:
-1 set of EMG 707X's...

Amp/Effects:
-Behringer UltraCurve DEQ2496 Equalizer unit...
-2X Avatar 412 cabinets with Celestion K100's, 4 Ohm each...
-Ibanez Weeping Demon Wah
-Digitech Whammy (one that isn't going to crap out like they seem to be doing notoriously lately... )
-Line 6 FBV Longboard, to do more with my Vetta head...

Everything but the guitars will be easier to obtain at some point in the near future (but not soon enough...). The guitars are the ones I'd really love to have - my dream axes... One of these days (again, not soon enough... But a guy can dream and wish can't he???).


----------



## Bekanor

Dream GAS.









Realistic GAS.


----------



## Blasphemer

InCasinoOut said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't exist so I mocked it up myself.






??


Here's mine:


----------



## InCasinoOut

Blasphemer said:


> ??



Yeah, real close, but the mockup is of an RGD shaped Agile.


----------



## JamesM

Blasphemer said:


>



Why go for the reissue when you could get the real thing?


----------



## Daemoniac

Guitarman700 said:


> Holy fucking hell Mischa. Goddamn that's a lotta gear.



The sad thing is that it's actually a good 15 amps less than last time I posted 

My "realistic" GAS is for about 1/20th of all that... the DAR, the 8 string multiscale carbon Oni, the Pod, M13, and a few other FX here and there... but by god a man can dream


----------



## Mukersman

ITT:

GIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEGIMME


----------



## Blasphemer

The Armada said:


> Why go for the reissue when you could get the real thing?



Nicer pickups.


----------



## JamesM

That's kind of a silly reason. The fretwork on the 565 is better, as is the hardware. The pickups can easily be changed.


----------



## Jontain

InCasinoOut said:


> Yeah, real close, but the mockup is of an RGD shaped Agile.


 
If you dont mind the string thru + TOM you could always add the RGD bevels yourself?


----------



## stevemcqueen




----------



## unclejemima218

Any 7-string guitar is what I'm GASing for. had to sell mine. =[


----------



## Vyn

Lusting so bad for one of these right now.


----------



## Greatoliver

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ss-cimmerian-7-string-pocket-watch-inlay.html

 Seriously... Just an immense guitar


----------



## unclejemima218

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Isn't that the dudes from Beneath the Massacre?



either that or it's the same exact guitar. when I saw them live he was playing this one.


----------



## unclejemima218

What I really want:






what I'm getting tomorrow:


----------



## Koop

I


----------



## guitarister7321

Jackson COW7 in anything but black.
Ibanez RG550DY
Ibanez SB or RD bass
Fuzzy grey Carvin Cabinet for my fuzzy grey X100B head.


----------



## espman

It will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I am actually doing alright on the guitar front, bass-wise is a whole other story though....

Want now, plz.


----------



## SenorDingDong

New GAS









Only gear I will ever need.


----------



## Rook

JPXI7, it came on quite suddenly and I'm selling all my spares lol. I love my JPX so much, the thinner neck and no chambering will make for a meaty 7...


----------



## gunch

ESP Horizon Nt-II . Blue or Sunburst 






Suhr Modern in either silver drip like my avatar or this. 






For a 7, a JP7, base model, I don't need peizo's or fancy stuff.


----------



## Korg

Engl Savage 




Oh and a daemoness wouldn't hurt either


----------



## wwjfd




----------



## wwjfd

and..... this is a 6-string guitar that I for built myself awhile back but it's not playable right now because i took out the bridge pickup and i'm waiting for the new pickup to show up any day now so until it does i'm stuck gasing for a guitar that i built for myself.


----------



## cyril v

Fun111 said:


> JPXI7, it came on quite suddenly and I'm selling all my spares lol. I love my JPX so much, the thinner neck and no chambering will make for a meaty 7...



You won't regret it, it took me 2 months of money I saved from not buying alcohol/going to bars and selling 2 guitars to slide it painlessly into my budget. I lost 10lbs and got an amazing axe, double win!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Here's a list of things I'd love to [but probably won't] own, but that doesn't mean I can't have GAS for them... right... (?)

Blackmachine B2 Custom (similar to Misha's save a black korina body and cocobolo fretboard)




Blackmachine B7




Daemoness Cimmerian




Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll 727




Music Man JP7 BFR Koa




Ibanez UV7BK
Ibanez 2027vv
Decibel Javelin 7




Mayones Gothic Regius





AxeFX Ultra... 2!




Keeley 4-Knob Compressor

Oh, and some BKPs in most of the guitars except dimarzios in the ibby and JP7


----------



## shredguitar7

technomancer said:


> Just a few... the GAS, it never ends
> 
> Artinger Koa Supreme


 
dude, you just made me pull out me peener @ work... i got fired, thank you very much !!!


----------



## technomancer

shredguitar7 said:


> dude, you just made me pull out me peener @ work... i got fired, thank you very much !!!



The pricetag on that one is a complete boner kill, should have posted it with the pics, could have saved you your job 

(it's listed on the site selling it for $14k IIIRC )


----------



## Rook

cyril v said:


> You won't regret it, it took me 2 months of money I saved from not buying alcohol/going to bars and selling 2 guitars to slide it painlessly into my budget. I lost 10lbs and got an amazing axe, double win!



I'm pushing this right to the top of my list; if I save for 2 months and don't eat lunch out + sell my RG2228 I'll have the money for a brand spankin new one. I'll probably wait for a used one to come up in the US though, that's how I got my JPX and paid HALF the shelf price here in the UK. If I could do that I wouldn't even need to sell my 8.


I really can't wait though, considering all the things I like about my JPX that make it the perfect 6 for me, the thinning and flattening of the neck and the removal of chambering should make the JPXI7 the perfect 7!

Also, I'm plugging my thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/162745-has-anybody-tried-jpx-jpxi.html


----------



## LFCAgger

I want gear, haha.

Schecter Omen Extreme 7
Peavey Vypyr 75 (I really prefer combos)
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor 
Cry Baby Wah

I'm actually gonna get most of this in the next year or so xD


----------



## Sir Applesauce

I've got a Stephen Carpenter 607 on the way,
I'll do anything for a JP sig, especially the JPX17
I need an amp more than anything (Standard metulz amp, probably a 6505
or similar. Stupid NZ having no second hand market for anything)
A proper Maxon 808 would be great, my modded boss SD-1 just isn't doing it for me.
And a truckload of V-30's and K-100's would be cool. 
Apogee One. So expensive, but so brilliant.

Hopefully Santa will come early and not be an asshole this year.


----------



## Asrial

An ENGL powerball 100W head, an axe-fx 2, a random cabinet (VOX or Marshall) and a Daemoness custom-built guitar.

In that order, please.


----------



## MetalMike04

wwjfd said:


>


copyright blackmachine??????? buu...its esp??


----------



## Curt

Curt said:


> ^ Planning on having some dude I know copy this paint on an RGD2127Z.
> 
> and finally...
> 
> I want to get this done to my roadster.




Still this...

along with getting the cab done to match.

With this all added to that:























and that's it.


----------



## DakoRob

Odd.. i was going to post an image of huf schmid guitars but whenever i type in the URL the site is blocked?

I'm new here.. why is this happening?


----------



## PyramidSmasher

ESP FX






ESP MHNT






any PRS Cu24 Ten top


----------



## espman

DakoRob said:


> Odd.. i was going to post an image of huf schmid guitars but whenever i type in the URL the site is blocked?
> 
> I'm new here.. why is this happening?


 PM'd, as this isn't the place to discuss that one.

Anyways I'm currently gassing for an Orange PPC212


----------



## Curt

espman said:


> PM'd, as this isn't the place to discuss that one.
> 
> Anyways I'm currently gassing for an Orange PPC212



I would like a PM to answer that one too...


----------



## Kapee

I know its Emperion, but damn. It has the sexy EC-kinda shape and 7 strings! I didnt like Ibby's 7str LP, but this looks really cool


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yes. There. I said it. I want one. A better, non binding one of course. In White or Mystic Shadow finish (damn you HighGain510, seriously Matt...)


----------



## Curt

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yes. There. I said it. I want one. A better, non binding one of course. In White or Mystic Shadow finish (damn you HighGain510, seriously Matt...)



I'm not going to lie, that body shape looks kinda rad. I would just prefer the back end of it to be more like a symmetrical sharp V than the thing they have going on here..


----------



## Curt

MetalMike04 said:


> copyright blackmachine??????? buu...its esp??



The guy who made these is/was over at the ESP boards as "blackmachine" I used to lurk his mock-up thread.


----------



## simonXsludge




----------



## shanejohnson02

Another Carvin 7-string in Moss Green burst with a hardtail, Also a Carvin classical:






And a MIDI-capable amp of some sort (I currently use a Voodoo Lab control switcher on my E530.) My GAS is saying one of these:






But more likely it'll be one of these:


----------



## Koop

Pretty sexy LTD right there





Taylor 314ce


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Add this to the list...


----------



## thedarkoceans

i want this so badly






and this but 5 string version,even if it doesnt exist.


----------



## Curt

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppllllllllllllleeeeeeeee


----------



## jordanky

Custom shop G&L Invader XL Deluxe. Boner police arrived to arrest me when this guitar showed up in our store.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I want that V and the white EC.  I'd definitely repaint the V if I got it. Maybe purple with lime green splatter.


----------



## Curt

Carvin DC727C with these specs:


----------



## Shaunheiser

I've been gassing for a white Agile Septor 727 Pro with BKP Aftermaths thrown in it.


----------



## nkri

I have GAS for all the guitars in this pic, but especially the 3 in the middle


----------



## BlackWidowESP

MetalMike04 said:


> copyright blackmachine??????? buu...its esp??



Blackmachine was somebody's username at the esp message board. He used to make a lot of killer mockups for people.


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

But... I have already pre-ordered it so now the only thing is to wait for it. ;>


----------



## kevdes93

http://www.themadape.com/v/vspfiles/images/ebay/SCHECTER/CHRIS-GARZA-BAY.jpg

i dunno what it is, theres just somthing about a 7 string tele that just rustles my jimmies perfectly. the chris garza sig


----------



## matt012ib

A good swirl MKR universe and a custom RGA7.


----------



## Kamikaze7

Currently, my GAS is for THIS:






In black, with a set of the EMG 707TW-X's


----------



## vampiregenocide

Going through a retro/classic phase of late. I want less metal looking guitars.










This isn't my ideal flying V, but I'd like one. If I could choose I'd get one with a proper 25.5 scale, 24 frets, passive pickups and a silverbirst finish (I want Brent Hinds guitar as a 7 string basically aha).







Also REALLY want a Strandberg. Something pretty much like this but with a 25.5-26.5 scale and a painkiller/coldsweat pickup setup and not a blue bridge.








I also want a 7 string semi-hollow (maybe Siggery) with a body similar to the Yamaha Wes Borland signature (but smaller and hardtail etc) with the headstock of this First Act custom.


----------



## Blood Ghost

I don't care if they ever put them on the production line. I will have one of those V's, even if I have to hunt for this display model or buy one of Devin's personal guitars. My life will be incomplete without it.


----------



## espman

Lucky for me this one can be aquired very quickly (AKA expect a NGD within 2-3 days )


----------



## Justin Bailey

Custom headless carbon fiber 
Fanned frets 25" - 27" (maybe not exactly, but, around there)
Stainless Steel Med-Jumbo frets
blank composite board
light blue led side markers
two custom slanted humbuckers, neck and bridge
3-way toggle, vol and tone pots, one of which is a push-push to activate the led side markers

Custom Parts-Berger #1
Mahogany body with quilted top, stained black
Moses Graphite neck, no inlays, SS frets, LED side markers or glow in the dark ones
Trans Trem
H-S or H-H pickup config
vol, tone, 3 way toggle, push push for LEDs, push pull for coil split

Custom Parts-Berger #2
Alder Newburgh style body, custom painted by me
Moses neck, SS frets
HSS pickup config, 5way, vol, tone
Trans Trem

Strandberg
thin Black Korina body, as grey as possible, ebony top with ivory binding
Rosewood neck with ebony fillets, blank ebony board, ivory binding, more friggin led side markers SS frets
H-H config, vol and 3 way

Headless Decibel Javelin 
"Rainbow Poplar" body (no idea how feasible that even is, though I have seen some awesome looking body blanks of figured poplar with purple hues on ebay)
Purpleheart/"Yellowheart" neck with pink ivory fretboard, no inlay, ss frets
hss pickup config, 5 way, volume and tone pots with push pull for 7 way switching

Bowes Custom Headless
Figured Koa Body
Rosewood neck with figured koa fillets, pale moon ebony fretboard, figured maple or figured koa neck binding, ss frets
H-H pickup config, three way toggle, vol tone

Forshage Headless Ergo
Korina body with a spalted top
roasted figured maple neck, couple pieces, figured maple fingerboard, SS frets
H H config, two mini switches and volume and tone

Headless Oni
Whatever wood with carbonfiber shell
single humbucker at bridge, ss frets

Aside the two partsbergers which would be sixer I dunno which Id want 7s or 8s.


----------



## JamesM

Custom headless build. Coming soon.


----------



## Bigfan

The Armada said:


> Custom headless build. Coming soon.



 all the way!


----------



## loudpipes

I Want less gas for everything hah!


----------



## squid-boy

STRANDBERG!


----------



## JPMike

If I start posting my GAS, the whole forum will start fainting/burning from the fatal gases my anus will produce.


----------



## atticmike

Blood Ghost said:


> I don't care if they ever put them on the production line. I will have one of those V's, even if I have to hunt for this display model or buy one of Devin's personal guitars. My life will be incomplete without it.


 
The neck pickup's gap looks a bit weird?!


----------



## Santuzzo

I want one of these badly:
(If only it also came with either low-profile Floyd or something like a Wilkinson)


----------



## JPMike

Santuzzo said:


> I want one of these badly:
> (If only it also came with either low-profile Floyd or something like a Wilkinson)



7 string Suhr Moderns are quite THE sh*t!!!

I want one of those so much, but the price will be quite big plus I give at least 1 year from now seeing used ones on sale!!


----------



## ibanice




----------



## Ninetyfour

£400, £650 with tax, vat and customs, what the fuck


----------



## atticmike

espman said:


> Lucky for me this one can be aquired very quickly (AKA expect a NGD within 2-3 days )


 
this makes me gas and deflate like a fuckin ballooon


----------



## Triple7

Mayones Regius 7


----------



## german7

Im now searching a new job only for one of this hehe


----------



## turbo

ibanez jem7brmr.

just scared to pay 1850 for a used one....and it appears to be only looked at. not a scratch anywhere.

no finger prints,no dust, nothing.

the same place has a new one for 22hundo.


but I find instant solice when I merely look at it..........which is once every 2 weeks, for the last year.


----------



## VILARIKA

For some reason I can't stop loving this guitar.


----------



## simulclass83

simulclass83 said:


> +



Still, except I have a Strictly 7 Cobra in progress now, and I'm on the waiting list for the Axe FX II.


----------



## VILARIKA

simulclass83 said:


> Still, except I have a Strictly 7 Cobra in progress now, and I'm on the waiting list for the Axe FX II.




Nuff said.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Schecter Hellraiser V-7.


----------



## Murmel




----------



## s_k_mullins

Ultimate GAS... 7-string Suhr Modern!


----------



## Swyse

Totally hankering for an Apex 2/k7 atm.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## USMarine75

Vigier fretless...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Really want a Warwick Thumb BO 5 string. Starting to miss playing bass.


----------



## JosephAOI

A custom Carvin 7  (Anyone curious about specs?)
An EBMM JP6 BFR Island Burst
An Ibanez RGD2127z
Fractal Axe-FX II (Or an Ultra. Either work for me)
Orange cab.

Anyone need a kidney?


----------



## BucketheadRules

Curt said:


> [/IMG]



TELL ME WHAT THIS IS, WHERE IT IS AND WHO IT BELONGS TO.

NAO.

No pickup rings = at least 100,000 times sexier than with pickup rings.

To the point where I am now researching how much kidneys are worth, hopefully I can get a bit of money for one of mine so I can buy that.


----------



## atticmike

This is an ebay store, located in germany. Their prices are rather spicey 

*Update* Here is what i found about that particular cunt:

ESP Horizon NT-II FM STBKS PMT Special Edition
One-of-a-kind custom built instrument, Semi-Gloss See Thru Black, alder body, maple thru-body neck, 
ebony fingerboard, skull & crossbone inlays, black bindings, black (!) hardware, color-matching 
headstock with flame maple veneer, direct-mounted EMG 81/81 active pickups, battery cavity, 
brand new, unplayed, incl. ESP Custom hardcase, 
special price for direct website/email/phone orders: only 2249 EUR</SPAN>
 SOLD. Sorry... (Thanks Markus!)

Yeah man, gone for 2249 european bucks! Dunno whether it would've been worth to sell your soul in order to equate the currency exchange rate 

Just keep your eyes peeled and wait for it to be available in the US. 
































Now that you've attracted my attention to this beauty, I'm gasing, inflating and deflating like a fucking helium balloon 



BucketheadRules said:


> TELL ME WHAT THIS IS, WHERE IT IS AND WHO IT BELONGS TO.
> 
> NAO.
> 
> No pickup rings = at least 100,000 times sexier than with pickup rings.
> 
> To the point where I am now researching how much kidneys are worth, hopefully I can get a bit of money for one of mine so I can buy that.


----------



## okaymike

GASsing so hard for this: 






I might have to sell my RGA and strat.


----------



## BucketheadRules

atticmike said:


> Just keep your eyes peeled and wait for it to be available in the US.



I'm in the UK 

And PLEEEEEASE don't show me more pictures of it, it'll just make me want to kill myself knowing I can't have it 

Although I must say... DAT HEEL. Wow.


----------



## Zorkuus

It shall be mine in a month or two.


----------



## okaymike

Zorkuus said:


> It shall be mine in a month or two.



Damn you, Zorkuus!


----------



## USMarine75

vampiregenocide said:


> Really want a Warwick Thumb BO 5 string. Starting to miss playing bass.


 
Nice... I have the "cheap" $$ 5-string and it's the shit! I can't begin to imagine how much better the Thumb could be!


----------



## Vostre Roy




----------



## Hyliannightmares

USMarine75 said:


>



my guitarist made a cheapo imitation of this guitar


----------



## jordanky

Hyliannightmares said:


> my guitarist made a cheapo imitation of this guitar



To add, my manager did the same thing, lol


----------



## walleye

edit to blankness


----------



## syndrone

there is no pic of it (( it has not even been built!

..... that means i am going to order a custom? :O


----------



## german7




----------



## eddiewarlock




----------



## bob123




----------



## SYLrules88

i need an explorer-style guitar! im setting my sights on the ltd snakebyte for now but if i stumbled upon a gibby explorer for the right price, i just might snag that instead. cant buy shit until another 5 months so there's no point in looking for deals now. it would only make the gas worse


----------



## Ulvhedin

Basicly stuff that I need, but who would say no to a greendot as well?


----------



## 7stringDemon

My list is always growing. . . . .

However, I'll post the needs.

. . . . And maybe a couple wants 

Needs:

ENGL Savage 120





OR!!!

ENGL Powerball II (I'm so torn between them!)





PreSonus 1818VSL





Some Shure SM57's







Wants:

Ibanez RG1077XL





Ibanez RG1527RB (I used to have one too )





Ibanez RGT3120 (this one's actually my dads. Shame that I don't live with him anymore. I never get to see this beauty!)


----------



## Baco

7stringDemon said:


> My list is always growing. . . . .
> 
> However, I'll post the needs.
> 
> . . . . And maybe a couple wants
> 
> Needs:
> 
> ENGL Savage 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR!!!
> 
> ENGL Powerball II (I'm so torn between them!)



Then you should definitely try the Engl Smolski amp too


----------



## Mordecai

Vostre Roy said:


>



this with a cl/lf in it all day.


----------



## requiemsoup

I'm currently gasing for: 
Axe-Fx II, still waiting for the coupon. 
7 and 8 string Siggery
7 and 8 Iceman
Rg2228 with a fixed bridge with stock passives (already half way there lol) 
Electric drum set
7 and 8 black water guitar 
7 and 8 S7 
And a decent audio interface. 

Already got a new computer and waiting for my DC700 to finish


----------



## 7stringDemon

Baco said:


> Then you should definitely try the Engl Smolski amp too


 
Tried it and loved it!

I'm not a fan of owning signatures of, well, anything really. Amps, guitars, etc. And they're the same price as the Savage 120 so I'd like to try one of those first.


----------



## MJMinky

Found this one:

Old Vintage Ibanez Les Paul Custom electric guitar pre lawsuit japan | eBay

fell in love.


----------



## Blood Ghost

Not a 7, but I have major, major GAS for this one.


----------



## amongor

Waiting for my Mayones Reguis 8 to be finished and arrive this month...
On the Invictus waiting list...
Just need a Daemoness Cimmerian 7 and Ill be happy


----------



## hairychris

Not 7s but....


----------



## endo

I am definitely gas'ing for a Laney Ironheart IRT120h.

Laney Ironheart - Metal - YouTube


----------



## dooredge




----------



## LLink2411

A Heritage H-157:





in this finish:


----------



## jarnozz

been building a replica of it but it takes a shitload of time and that something I just don't have....


----------



## Exit Existence

I miss Jani  Was lucky to see him with band a long time ago.
Sick guitar!


----------



## kn1feparty




----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd really like a 7 string version of this.






Running into this.








One of these would be cool too.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Woah! Played an IRT120 today!

Fuck ENGL's!!!! That's what's on my GAS list now!


----------



## JosephAOI

My Faux Ibby LACS. (Should be built in a year or two)











This in a 7 string
















Who needs an Axe-Fx?


----------



## Asrial

JosephAOI said:


> This in a 7 string




Dat top!

Also, my GAS:




I love LPs.


----------



## thedonal

Gassing for-

Guitars-
Gibson Les Paul Traditional in Cherry Sunburst (or lightburst) with BKP pups and phase-switch (end of the year hopefully- 40th bday pressie for myself)
Jaden Rose Original Series 6 string with mahogany/maple body and birdseye maple neck, OFR in a bursted blue colour
Fender Telecaster of some description (maybe the Baja player's model)

Synths/Samplers-
Macbeth Micromac 
EMU E4 or E6400 of some description
Doepfer Dark Energy II and maybe another Dark Energy I and Dark Time
Dotcom modular with sequencers
A couple of small controller keyboards

A drum machine of some sort. (Machinedrum perhaps)

Digital Piano

Recording gear-
New PC (God knows I need one!)
More inputs (either adding ADAT input to my 002 Rack, Focusrite Saffire 40+Octopre or RME PCI setup)

Some sort of mixing desk (probably rackmount) and some portable room treatment.

Oh- and a bigger place to put it all in!!

Does anyone know someone rich that'll...er...give me a grant?!


----------



## Zado

Yeah i know,too many,but i can't help gassing myself with tons of cool stuff


----------



## vampiregenocide

Woah, what the fuck are those last two?!


----------



## t0ad

vampiregenocide said:


> Woah, what the fuck are those last two?!


Those are Manne. Italian made and very much awesome!


----------



## prashanthan

...wow. Badly GASing for that blue Manne then, it's beautiful. Would love one of these with a 28" scale too...






...and...


----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## SeductionS




----------



## JosephAOI

Also I have GAS for another Ibby LACS that I'm going to build eventually and a Vik Saviour, thanks to Stealth.

Anyone want to see specs?


----------



## Grack

Not really GASing for much lately

Long-time GAS:




















Japan-only white DMG gameboy


----------



## nickgray




----------



## BobbyBaja

This is my custom which I have yet to receive, but I'm GASing for it, and have been that way for a guitar like this for a long time. Almost time \m/


----------



## Zado

t0ad said:


> Those are Manne. Italian made and very much awesome!


Yep! still the pics give no justice at all at them


----------



## cosmitron

It's a photoshop thing but I'd GAS something like that.


----------



## JosephAOI

^Holy shit, that's an insanely good photoshop, I couldn't even tell.


----------



## AlexQ1993




----------



## Nicki

This... Enough said:


----------



## Mega-Mads

This GAS is for life.





For my podhdpro.





The best amp i've ever tried.


----------



## Zado




----------



## GTailly

Alright the Browne's one always made me crave for it. And god, that Parker. 

As for me, this one probably has been posted somewhere but I will post it anyways. If only I could just touch it...


----------



## Dommak89

Grack said:


> Not really GASing for much lately
> 
> Long-time GAS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan-only white DMG gameboy


Totally dig it man. I think I have the gray one somewhere on the attic


----------



## Rock4ever

Vox AC30HW2 or a fender twin/super reverb...or some amp with an awesome clean tone

PRS 57/08 and 53/10 pups

Been looking at alot of Cu24s, Stripped 58s, P22s and MEQs online lately. 3 of those models would address the pickups i wanna check out.

I have a strymon timeline, and wonder how much benefit there would be in owning an el capistan.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## BucketheadRules

I currently want some kind of smaller amp which is lightweight and easy to drag around (with a pedalboard) to friends' houses for jam sessions etc.

My Blackstar weighs 24 kilograms, y'see.

To this end, I have been looking at the possibility of getting a cheap second amp... probably something solid-state or hybrid. I like the idea of a Marshall Valvestate or a Peavey Envoy but have also been gassing for the all-valve Laney Cub 12R:






Because I'd be using pedals with it, I don't need a fire-breathing distorted channel so the Laney appeals. It only weighs 11kg too, not bad for a 1x12.

Basically the only requirements are a good (relatively loud but not necessarily gig-volume) clean sound, light weight and a small price tag.



I am also GASsing (still) for a Jackson Soloist, that new SLXT in Kawasabi Green. 

Also for a KV2T or an SL2HT, but they're not gonna happen any time soon.

Oh, and a TC Flashback delay. And an EHX Big Muff Tone Wicker. And an EHX Freeze. And... ... ...


----------



## SeductionS

I just photoshopped a guitar...
Damned GAS "-.-






specs:
- Telecaster Shape
- 7-string
- Alder body
- Ebony top
- Creme binding
- Maple neck
- burled maple fretboard
- Stainless steel Jumbo frets
- Black neck binding
- 4+3 Headstock
- Evertune 7-string bridge
- Sperzel locking tuners


----------



## Koop

60th Anniversary Tele


----------



## ZXIIIT

Any KoRn owned guitar (LACS, backups)


----------



## NickS

Carvin DC727. Not really GAS anymore because I have it on order and it should be here in about three weeks. This is the closest picure I could find online to what I am getting.




Mine will be fixed bridge, same color scheme and black hardware, but walnut top and body, no rounded body sides, 5 piece maple walnut neck, and Dimarzio D-Activator/Liquifire combo. Can't wait, I've been obsessed checking out everyone else's NGD's on here since I ordered it.


----------



## s4tch

This:






And this:






Or maybe this:


----------



## Najka

I want!!!!


----------



## clopstyle

This with a hipshot bridge...






and this


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

watching Loomis videos all day hasn't helped either

)=


----------



## 2ManyShoes

I actually had one of these in the mail to me and had to have UPS turn it around. $ problems. 

Maaaaajor gas for this axe!


----------



## Ghost40

This.


----------



## tommychains

With a blue quilted maple top and gold hardware.


----------



## heregoesnothing

Richie Kotzen's telecaster




something remotely close to Lee McKinney's LACS




vespa lx 150




and this too


----------



## Robrecht

Is it bad that I photoshopped mine into its future spot on the wall?





The Ltd V-307 on the left isn't really there. Yet. Right now, that's where the Warlock hangs, which will be moved to a new hook in the middle to make room for the new acquisition, just like in the picture.

The piece of driftwood with a single string on the bottom right is my self-made anti-guitar. Sounds great with an eBow and a screwdriver as a slide.


----------



## 8track

i need one of these bad


----------



## King Loudness

Realistic:
*DiMarzio pickup set for my RG7620 (probably a CL/LF set or D-Activators, not sure) 
*New pickups for my Gibson LP Custom Lite
*New tubes for my Bogner Ecstasy 101B

Dream:
Suhr Modern (different specs to my custom #1)
Suhr Modern 7 string
Suhr Classic (custom specs)
Gibson ES-339

Bogner Uberschall head
ENGL Invader 100 head
Fractal Audio Axe FX Standard 
Bogner Ecstasy 4x12 w/V30s

W.


----------



## JosephAOI

My Ibanez LACS that I'm gonna have to wait quite a while to have made.


----------



## JamesM




----------



## SeductionS

Ibanez RG2020


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

i don't even like Gibsons but if Skwisgaar Skwigelf plays it then i want it


----------



## shawnperolis

This isn't even all of them. I have like 3 or 4 more shit guitars in the basement.


----------



## Syriel

^good stuff, but this isn't the "post your gear" thread. 

On topic :

I want a headless so bad.


----------



## shawnperolis

Syriel said:


> ^good stuff, but this isn't the "post your gear" thread.
> 
> On topic :
> 
> I want a headless so bad.



ooops my bad.

My GAS gets out of hand, I've only recently been able to sell some of my guitars to make room for more.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Any thin body electric guitar. But I only know of a few:

Blackmachine (unobtanium)
Invictus (maybe obtainable)
Ibanez S
Ibanez RGA
Gibson SG (ehh..)
Parkers

Anyone can help out with the list?


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Zado

El Sexo!


----------



## Rabsa

Shiiiiiiiiiiit...






ESP | Artist Series | ·°






ESP | Artist Series | DIE






ESP | Artist Series | Toshiya


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ About freaking time. 

Back OT:
















The Destroyer can wait a bit longer, but I need the 2 Xiphos' in my life.


----------



## Curt

Not sure where to snag a pic... But FredtheShred's Blackat leon 8. Been drooling over it for some time now.


----------



## myrtorp

I want this!


----------



## Dayviewer

RGD7421....




But won't buy one till next year, getting my hopes up there will be a white one avaiable by then though


----------



## Curt

Curt said:


> Not sure where to snag a pic... But FredtheShred's Blackat leon 8. Been drooling over it for some time now.



add a Rhodes Colossus and a set of bkp nailbombs to that and that wraps it up.


----------



## Koop

A Stonebridge G23CR


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

THIS:







Randall RX120RH


----------



## Azathoth43

Ibanez Universe UV7PWH.

Fender American Strat with maple board.

These are two of the last guitars I'm GASing for (for now).


----------



## josefh

Robrecht said:


> Is it bad that I photoshopped mine into its future spot on the wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ltd V-307 on the left isn't really there. Yet. Right now, that's where the Warlock hangs, which will be moved to a new hook in the middle to make room for the new acquisition, just like in the picture.
> 
> The piece of driftwood with a single string on the bottom right is my self-made anti-guitar. Sounds great with an eBow and a screwdriver as a slide.



Seems like the V have body painting?or is the light of the photo?


----------



## MFB

:jj:/


----------



## Brill

this beautiful guitar 

and one of these


----------



## Metahedron

A short scale white 'Telemaster' with a one piece ebony neck, a chrome plated pickguard, a white danny gatton bridge pickup and a jag/jazz style trem.

That would look vaguely like this
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-TI1UdNYA3XM/TwVYmAH53cI/AAAAAAAAAkg/-KcHJJEC8gM/s1600/Telemaster2.jpg


----------



## 7stringDemon

The Jackson GAS has me by the balls 

SLS3





COW7 in red.





SLSMG





One of the new SLAT 7 strings





Adrian Smith SDX (for my Punk band)





2012 Ibanez RGA7 (I need a cheaper 7 to mod)





2012 Ibanez RGA8





Ibanez AX7521 (need something not a Super Strat. And it's great for modding!)





Peavey 3120 (an amp that has everything I need!)


----------



## MFB

Ugh, that's a COW7 in Red Pearl not an SLS3


----------



## 7stringDemon

MFB said:


> Ugh, that's a COW7 in Red Pearl not an SLS3


 
I know 

My computer didn't post the picture of the SLS3. And I just forgot that I put the COW7 in there. So I labled it as an SLS3 since I THOUGHT that's what my computer would post. Jeez, I don't think anyone's stupid enough to confuse the two!

Check the post again. I fixed the mistake


----------



## Atomshipped

I want a guitar that looks like a DAR amplifier.


----------



## 7stringDemon

You're going to be waiting a while


----------



## b7string

So bad....

and 










I want a KxK 6 string singlecut soooooooooo bad!! Look at the heel on that thing! Is there anywhere you couldn't play comfortably on one of these necks? I doubt it...


----------



## Grack

I felt I should update since my last post I made way back when.

GASing real bad for an Ibanez RG3550MZGK





Also become obsessed with the Jem 7v




and then black out the hardware similar to the EVO.





and the Ibanez RG3250MZ-FOB, because, look at that purple.






It's REAL bad.


----------



## StratFreak11

^^ The Evo looks so damn good ! Also the RG3250MZ-FOB has a real nice finish !

Yup, the pretty typical RG7321 ! I'm dying for it !! Planning on putting some SD Invader-7's in there, locking tuners, new nut.


----------



## Tordah

This, but with a birdseye maple fretboard, burl walnut top and wenge neck


----------



## SeductionS

Ibanez RGT3120
(+ almost succeeded in getting one )


----------



## Zado




----------



## potatohead

Someone please buy this before I do. I have one on order already but this is so clean. 

Carvin.com : In Stock DC700 Seven-String Guitar Serial Number 113852


----------



## troyguitar

I want my old orange RG1550M, that thing was awesome.


----------



## samclarke669

The Jem is my all time favourite guitar, I've wanted one for SO long





Seriously loving this, I think i'd go as far as saying it's one of the nicest looking 7s EVER.... I know, I know, tall claim..


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Agile custom 725, esp bs-7, engl powerball,


----------



## Big Muff Pi

This is less GAS, and more of an unlikely fantasy:







Oh, and a Fireball with a zilla cab


----------



## max-streich

so much GAS for that: 





and that:


----------



## SeductionS

SeductionS said:


> Ibanez RGT3120
> (+ almost succeeded in getting one )



There couldn't be made a deal...
But no worries there is a deal on it's way for an Ibanez RG2820 CT VV with some activators in it ;D


----------



## Zado




----------



## BucketheadRules

This fuzz:






Don't ask about the weird controls and so on, just find one and play it. Your jaw will drop.


----------



## Grack

SeductionS said:


> Ibanez RGT3120
> (+ almost succeeded in getting one )



I regret not jumping on the purple version on the GC used gear section. It was 700$.


----------



## Rick

*cracks fingers*

Agile Texan 727
Tribal Red and Black, 27" scale, neckthru, 3 way switch, volume and tone knob, EMG 707 in bridge, EMG 707TW in neck, reverse headstock, Floyd Rose bridge

Agile Ghost 727
Tribal Red and Black, 27" scale, neckthru, 3 way switch, volume and tone knob, EMG 707 in bridge, EMG 707TW in neck, Floyd Rose bridge

Agile AL-727 (Les Paul)
Tribal Red and Black, 27" scale, neckthru, 3 way switch, volume and tone knob, EMG 707 in bridge, EMG 707TW in neck, Floyd Rose bridge

Agile Hawker 727
Tribal Red and Black, 27" scale, neckthru, 3 way switch, volume and tone knob, EMG 707 in bridge, EMG 707TW in neck, Floyd Rose bridge

Agile Hornet 727
Tribal Red and Black, 27" scale, neckthru, 3 way switch, volume and tone knob, EMG 707 in bridge, EMG 707TW in neck, Floyd Rose bridge

That should do for now.


----------



## Valennic

Let's...see.

Jackson SLS, the Snow White one.
Ibanez Universe, the chrome pickguard one. So sexy.
Bowes FF8 (Soon...)
Decibel FF8 (Less soon)
Strandberg Boden 8, blue quilt (Also less soon)
PRS SE 7
PRS Private Stock 7
PRS 8 (God that'd be the day)
PRS Custom 24 10 Top, trans blue.
Oni FF9
Vik Duality 7
Ibanez Xiphos, natural mahogany finish.
Fender Telecaster
Fender Stratocaster
Gibson Les Paul Studio, Pelham blue
Daemoness Cimmerian 7


That's all I can think of off the top of my head. I have very specific plans for the lot of them, and its torture.

EDIT: Also a Caparison Dellinger 7. The storm cloud one.

It fucking KILLS ME


----------



## elq

My oldest and most precious GAS is the Ibanez JMP P1






As a lefty, I had no hope for this GAS ever being satisfied...


Until today when I saw -






























So off goes an email to my Suhr pusher to see if they'll copy the picasso paint job on a modern


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Current flavours:






With Dimarzio EJ Custom Neck, X2N Bridge, and Fender style Volume knob. 






With Seymour Duncan Hot Stack Neck and Middle, P Rails on Bridge and graphite nut. 






Yeah, another one.  Same as what I did to my current one but with an SD Jazz Neck instead. 

Yeah, I like black Ibbys.


----------



## devolutionary

27" scale Warlock, neck through, FR, ebony fretboard, Widow headstock, Aftermath pair, bevel-less body, in white. Yes please.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Sorry,

I'm really gassing over this guitar, although I don't think I'm even going to bother messaging Mayones to ask the price. Because I already know it's way out of my budget.


----------



## GiantBaba

I'd also love a Greendot UV and an Axe-FX II but y'all know what those look like.


----------



## MikeSap

-Axe fx II
-Mackie HD 1531
-mfc101

being that i own an axe fx standard and a mackie hd 1221 setup, i'd really just love to upgrade both pieces. my current rig sounds amazing. huge. i just would love to upgrade haha. eventually i'll be selling both pieces of gear so i can upgrade! but for now i'll hold the fort with my current setup haha.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

been really wanting a nice USA strat lately...






American Musical easy payments here i come...


----------



## 8track




----------



## ImBCRichBitch

A standard Lake Placid Blue maple fretboard tele 

View attachment 27985


Ebony Les Paul Custom

View attachment 27986


PRS Custom 24 in Purple Hazel

View attachment 27987


And the ESP Standard Eclipse II

View attachment 27988


Also a Standard J bass and a BTB 775


----------



## The Only Factor

Even though this was posted in another thread, it can also go here too because it's still major GAS...

Hmmm... My first that comes to mind would probably be a ESP Custom Shop Viper 7, Smae as the LTD Viper 1000 Blk, but with a 4x3 headstock, 25 1/2" scale and the split parallelogram inlays like the old Viper that Bruce Kulick has/had. Pickups would probably be the Phase 1 Blackouts or the EMTY Blackouts, with an EMG concentric pot as a stacked dual volume and 3-way toggle.

Then since a few have mentioned a Gibson, I'd probably have to go with a Custom Shop Explorer 7 - nearly identical to the production model but with a 25 1\2" scale and with the EMG 707TW & 707TW-R pickups, black hardware and rear routed (no pickguard).

And a Fender Masterbuild Tele 7 would be dope as fuck! I'd basically go for a 7-string version of the Jim Root Tele, black with the white pickguard and rosewood board. Or perhaps a 7-string version of the Flathead Tele would be even more ideal. 

If going for something totally outrageous, I'd probably do an ESP Custom Shop Viper Double Neck, spec'd the same way as the above Viper 7, but with the bottom neck a 7-string and the top neck a 14-string. Phase 1 EMTY Blackouts in the bottom neck, and regular Phase 1 Blackouts in the top neck. Normal control pattern as the Gibson or Epiphone double neck, but all 4 controls would be independent volumes for each pickup for each neck - bottom 2 would be 7-string pickup volumes and the top 2 would be the 14-string pickup volumes.

However for something more down to earth and affordable, I'd love to get my hands on another ESP LTD M107 so I can either replace the bunk neck on the one I have now or to have a better playing M107 for a C# w/ low G# tuning. I miss playing stuff from Deftones' "Around The Fur" album in the worst way...

And something a little higher priced than that would be an ESP LTD Viper 407/417, and try and do it in a see-thru cherry red finish like a traditional Gibson SG and with the same pickguard as on the LTD Viper 1000.


----------



## skisgaar

Ibanez RGD "Flamed" custom
Flamed maple top
Flamed ash back
Flamed maple neck
Flamed maple fretboard
27' scale length
string corrector nut (no locking nut)
Vigier 10/90 system
Reversed headstock
Over sized locking tuners
Stainless steel frets
Bullet fret scallops form fret 17-24
ede zero bridge
Piezo saddles
1 vol
1 coil tap piezo selector and EQ
1 killswitch like the one on Misha's Deci Javelin
1 3 way pickup selector, angled in usual RGD position
Bareknuckle Aftermath bridge, and Nailbomb neck.
All stained white.

Oh the dream.


----------



## Zado




----------



## GTailly

And of course this little demon.






Alright not a guitar but still...


----------



## NickS

Another Carvin with everything I claim to hate, just to have it because I know it is ridiculous that I say I don't like most of these things.

So it would be a bolt neck, floyd rose trem, HSS setup. The only thing stopping me is all the talk on here about a CT7 or the like, cuz I will jump on that as soon as they announce it.


----------



## tscoolberth

Strictly 7 Custom with BKPs . maybe I would skip the FR.


----------



## tscoolberth

Also, a Kemper in black ... seen these as out of box items/returns still in warranty for $1700.


----------



## fortisursus

Suhr Modern





and

Music man jp7


----------



## noise in my mind

I really want a vigier 7, if anyone has one/ knows of one for sale hit me up


----------



## Fat-Elf

I guess some kind of PRS as I had a dream of those last night even though I have never been that interested in those.  Other than that I really haven't had GAS for ages.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

PRS SE 7
Strandberg 7 (Strictly 7 Run)
Old Stratocaster and Telecaster
Vik Duality 7
Suhr 6 (New STS customs are the shit)
Semi hollow 6 of some kind
New Monitors maybe KRK


----------



## Zado




----------



## mcleanab

If I wasn't dead ass broke:


----------



## Curt

So, my 5150 III has me 1000x beyond satisfied so now for the guit-GAS.

PRS SE 7 in blue
PRS Tremonti in Eriza Verde(quilt)
PRS DGT Standard in natural mahogany With an EMG 81/60 combo.
------------------
Carvin DC700 
Alder wings/maple neck
White finish
Natural Binding
Tung-Oiled neck
Reverse HS 
Birdseye Maple fingerboard
Black/White Nailbombs

Another with the same specs except Quilt Top with Deep Sapphire Blue stain and an all over Satin finish.


----------



## Fat-Elf

That fricking finish. If I will ever get endorsed by Ibanez then I will make them do one of these just for me.


----------



## Jakke

*Sooooo close..*

I'm accepting donations


----------



## PureImagination

*Guitars*
Mayones Regius PRO 6
Mayones Regius 7
Daemoness Cimmerion Custom Seven Baritone
Bernie Rico Jr Hespirion Slant 7
Ibanez RG570
Ibanez JMP1
Ibanez RG7621
Ibanez RG927QM
Ibanez S770
Jackson SLAT3-6
Jackson SL1 USA
Blackmachine B2 
Blackmachine B7
Washburn Stealth

*Amps*
Mesa Dual Rectoverb
Mesa Mark V
ENGL SE
ENGL Savage
ENGL Fireball 100
EVH 5150 III
Peavey 3120
Peavey 6505+
Peavey XXX
Deizel Hagan
Deizel VH4
Bugera 333XL
Blackstar HT60
Orange Thunderverb 
Orange Dark Terror
Marshall JVM410


----------



## Jakke

^You've got a rough couple of years in front of you man


----------



## The Norsemen

Never been an ibby fan, but I want this one lol












that's enough for one day


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Ibanez Artist 2618


----------



## Church2224

Well I have some ideas for what I might get next year if business does well-

ESP M-II Urban Camo
ESP Horizon FR-7 
ESP Horizon FR-7 Special order (Mahogany body, Seymour Duncans, undecided finish)
ESP Eclipse-II Silverburst 
Jackson SL2H- MAH Transparent Green 
Jackson RR1 White with Black Bevels 
Jackson Sl1 Snow White 
Vigier Excalibur Original 
Fryette Sig X 

I also am going to get another ESP M-II and a Blackstar Combo by the end of the year, plus I am going to put down the deposit on an ESP M-II CTM Special order with Zimbloth soon. I also have so many custom ideas from Suhr, Anderson, Thorn, Jackson, ESP and Charvel in my head it is ridiculous...

How do I attempt to achieve this in the matter of a year? I need to mow A LOT of lawns


----------



## gunch

Charvel San Dimas Style 2 (Gold)
Esp Horizon II NT (Reindeer Blue)
Washburn WM526 (Keene Green)
PRS CE 22 (Metallic Silver)
EBMM JP6 (Pearl White)
Carvin dc600 (Seafoam Green)
Gibson SG-X (Seafoam Green)
Jackson SLS3 (White)
Suhr Pro T1 (White or Seafoam Green)

Will I ever be able to aquire any of these? Probably not.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples




----------



## tdk24

Ibanez RGD7421. But my GAS flatulates, i mean, fluctuates on a weekly basis.


----------



## Fluxx

ibanice said:


>



+1

The VV 7 string and 6 string pair is a dream of mine to own. 
Too bad i'm going to have to import both 
Ah well, in time


----------



## gunshow86de

All of my want. Must resist urge to sell everything and get this.


----------



## timbucktu123

Schecter chris garza 
Schecter Ultra(either classic or the guy from disturbed's signature)
Schecter C-1 blackjack atx in worn white
esp ltd rob caggiano and gus-600 ec 
esp ltd ben savage and alex wade 
prs se custom 24 7 string 
tube screamer or similar pedal 
noise gate
true bypass wah pedal 
pod hd(500, desktop or pro)


----------



## RedDog22




----------



## ASoC

That is all, for now


----------



## F0rte

I'm going to need some medication to help my GAS pretty damn soon....


----------



## jeleopard

gunshow86de said:


> All of my want. Must resist urge to sell everything and get this.



You are a strong man for resisting that urge.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Agile 6-string Tribal Green :x
ENGL Fireball 60


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LolWotGuitar said:


> I'm going to need some medication to help my GAS pretty damn soon....



The more I see the Parkers, the more I want a Nitefly.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've already owned one of these and I miss it madly.






I've got an acoustic itch recently and always like the look of Taylor. 






I will always want one of these.


Not much GAS really. I would always like more PRS' but with a wedding coming up in less than 7 weeks and then looking to buy my first place early next year, it would be a silly idea to go buy more guitars.


----------



## BobbyBaja

Brb currently saving every single penny I can find for the next forever.


----------



## SeductionS

ESP LTD RA-600





ESP LTD MHB-400


----------



## Le Jeff




----------



## tscoolberth




----------



## chromaticdeath

Would have to build an extension on my house for this


----------



## NickS

The Norsemen said:


> Never been an ibby fan, but I want this one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's enough for one day


 

My wife is a doctor, she can check your eyes if you would like some help. (All three of those guitars are built backwards). PM me if you want her number.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ill get her number but im going to need more than an eye checkup


----------



## Valennic

I played one. My life is over.


----------



## Scrubface05

Yeah, playing an EBMM basically ruins your life. 
I would kill all of you for this,


----------



## JosephAOI

^ So would I. I'm gonna get one eventually though. If it's the last thing I ever do, I will.


----------



## Chiba666

While awaiting the build of my Ran crusher my Gas verwhelmed me adnIVe just ordered a Jackson SDX with the maple board. Should be a good mod platform.


----------



## squid-boy

Scrubface05 said:


> Yeah, playing an EBMM basically ruins your life.
> I would kill all of you for this,



I've considered killing my family and friends for one. Then I realized you can't really take any of your personal belongings to prison.


----------



## feraledge

This guitar inspires me to want to do more in the 7 string range:





This guitar has everything, but that logo placement/coloring makes this beauty look like a $10 guitar. What were they thinking!!


----------



## Baco

That BS-7 is a great guitar, I had it here in my shop too, but it was sold quickly 

The Buz-7 is great too, but I'm no huge fan of glossy finished necks.


----------



## Jake

I just want one of these to match my blue one




And one of these


----------



## NickS

Me likey the blonde


----------



## Jake

NickS said:


> Me likey the blonde


I've been trying to get my friend to sell his for years haha one day...


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

This, but the 7-string version. I might actually get it within a month.





Can't get this one though /sadface


----------



## Zado

Some serious promusictools gas:


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

SeductionS said:


> ESP LTD RA-600



Also, This if it had a basswood body with the trem modded
Graph tech string saver saddles
Floyd Upgrades brass L Big Block
floyd upgrade heavy duty noiseless springs
super vee maglok
and floyd upgrades brass spring claw


----------



## ASoC

Zado said:


>



 Dat blue, I must have one!


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Some serious promusictools gas:



The way this guitar makes me feel violates the non-nsfw policy of this forum.


----------



## Jakke

DAMN YOU PETER!!


----------



## JosephAOI

I always GAS for things that don't exist 

Right now, this but in Galaxy White with Gold hardware(And of course, Dimazrio CL/LF). If I ever get an Ibby endorsement, I WILL HAVE IT


----------



## ILuvPillows

I don't even know why but I want it.


----------



## JoeyW

Should be here second week of December


----------



## Curt

Jackson SL2Q in transparent red.
And DK2MQ in chlorine burst

However, will need to replace the pickups. Never have liked the JB.

And eventually a Ran crusher 6.


----------



## SeductionS

Having major gas for this beauty:





An Ibanez RG 620 BM SOL that is for sale on a local craigslist.
Love that Quilted Mahogany veneer 

Mailed the dude and we'll se what happens


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Shall be mine before this year is over.

Even stronger GAS:





I shall put better pickups in it and it will be my dream guitar (L)


----------



## ConstantSea

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...7486-mayones-regius-7-baritone-swamp-ash.html

this one!


----------



## DTSH

Drooooolin over this one.


----------



## 7-even




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Toying with getting another Halberd and putting an neck from an RGD421...






Baritone Halberd...


----------



## sear

One of this site's users has convinced me to make my upcoming DC700 in this finish. God damn that is sexy. Just another month to save up...


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm developing some serious GAS for this:






and this:


----------



## purpledc

My gas is for a EVH 5150 III 50 Watter. WHy? Have no Idea. I have the 100 but I usually like how 50 watt heads sound more and I like the idea that they are now made in mexico like the big brother and im really really wanting a resonance control again. 

as for guitars. I want a ESP SV and a Caparison TAT.


----------



## Valnob

I have a serious gas on this but it's impossible to get.

A Ernie Ball MusicMan JPXI-7 but in not in black, it's white sparkle with gold hardware.


----------



## rty13ibz98

i really am GAS'ing for studio gear instead of guitars atm.


















rich


----------



## will_shred

Most people don't like this shape but I LOVE it. Also to be nothing can beat the feel and tone of a Jackson. IMHO


----------



## Zado

I usually hate symmetrical V shaped guitars,but this is so much yes


----------



## Bekanor

A neck through PRS Custom 24 copy.

Such a thing does not exist outside of custom shops. Oh well, if I get a raise in a couple of weeks I can start saving.


----------



## Zado

Some stuff from small italian luthiers


----------



## Toxic Dover

I could really go for one of these...


----------



## Santuzzo

I got most serious GAS on this right now:






MUST HAVE!!!!!!


----------



## Zado

Oh i almost forgot


----------



## SirMyghin

This:






And:


----------



## rockstarazuri

Preferring classic designs again. Something about this really appeals to me. Plus, I'm a Ling toshite shigure fan (Japanese indie band). They're song writing geniuses, at the level of toe IMO


----------



## soliloquy

i just played this guy. i hate black guitars
i'm not really used to 7 strings (i always play 6)
but i'm a sucker for singlecuts, light guitars, scales of 25'', white binding, naked fret boards






guitar played really well....


----------



## ConstantSea

Even though it's Photoshopped I'm sure the Mayones Custom Shop could do something like this  :


----------



## Jakke

In a couple of months, you will be mine....


----------



## slowro

And my total dream guitar is a modern eagle 1 in red tiger with a trem






and this is just too cool


----------



## DTSH

Goddamn... Fano Alt De Facto RB6


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## Black_Sheep

Santuzzo said:


> I got most serious GAS on this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST HAVE!!!!!!



WOW! 

What model is that? Never seen it before. Looks like a J-custom but im pretty sure it says Prestige on the headstock. Looks totally awesome. Please don't tell me this is one of those japan only ibbys...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## King Loudness

My Ibanez RG7620 project. I bought it back in July as a standard black 7620. After a really horrible attempt at refinishing it myself and having it sit around for ages, I've just given it to my buddy AJ at Leadbetter Painting to fix up for me. I'm taking a cue from those new Ibanez JEM Premiums in Sea Foam Green and having it painted in that colour with a slight bit of pearl to make it pop. I also have a set of DiMarzio CL/LF pickups waiting to go in it... should be awesome when it's done. Other than that, I'd really like the following:

- Strymon Timeline 
- Strymon Mobius (when it's released)
- Bogner 4x12 with V30s to match my Ecstasy head
- Gibson Les Paul Historic or Heritage H-150 to curb my LP jones.

W.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I don't really get much GAS too often...like seriously, I love my gear and hardly ever get it......but DAMN! It has hit me like crazy as of lately! Here's the list:

Strandberg Production Boden 8 (Strictly 7)






Peavey PXD Tomb II (with EMGs):





Peavey PXD Tragic II (with EMGs):





Peavey PXD Void II (with EMGs and Kahler):





And of course....I'm GAS-sing for my Etherial Guitars build. But other than that....well....yeah, just dreams. That's it.


----------



## JP Universe

Need a Modulus Q5 in my life....











And the superstrats I need


----------



## rty13ibz98

JP Universe said:


>


yes, please


rich


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Would kill for the J Custom RG9670z as posted by JP Universe above,
absolutely beautiful in the Dark Misty Night finish below:


----------



## Overtone

with a true temperament neck (maple FB) 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Strat-Guita...398&pid=100012&prg=1014&rk=1&sd=221156942058&


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## skarz




----------



## guitarister7321




----------



## SeductionS

I'm having some major gas for these Jacksons:

*Soloist SLATXMGQ3-7:
*







*Soloist SLATTXMGQ3-6:*






*Soloist SLSXMG:*










*SL2 Pro Series Soloist (Satin Black ):*


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

Dear Santa...

RG1527





EC-1000T





RG7320





RG1077XL





Seagull Natural Elements Mini Jumbo





POD HD





KRK Rokit 5 Monitors


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Schecter Tempest Custom in gloss black.














Don't judge me.


----------



## JosephAOI

SeductionS said:


>



Oh fuck! Major GAS attack!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Jack Owen's Glaive prototype. Somebody at the Dean forum bought it. 



























Also, Sami Yli Sirnio's Halberd (basically above in a different shape):











Me gusta.


----------



## Rojne

This, even if I can't get one..


----------



## Brill




----------



## Konfyouzd

Alumitone Xbars... I need em.


----------



## glpg80




----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## silverctr

I've got rager to get one of these




and one of these


----------



## NickS

They finally actually did it

Carvin.com : CT7 7-STRING CALIFORNIA CARVED TOP GUITAR

Carvin 7 string CT. She will be mine.





She Will Be Mine - Wayne&#39;s World - YouTube


----------



## troyguitar

NickS said:


> They finally actually did it
> 
> Carvin.com : CT7 7-STRING CALIFORNIA CARVED TOP GUITAR
> 
> Carvin 7 string CT. She will be mine.



This. I've known about them for an hour now and am holding myself back from buying 2 of them right fucking now


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I seriously need one of these before I die.


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## FireInside

Dying for all this:































Never going to happen, but:


----------



## F0rte

*Gets chills*


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

FireInside said:


>



Oh man, have played one of these and they seriously kill it. As well as looking incredibly good.


----------



## ramses

NickS said:


> They finally actually did it
> 
> Carvin.com : CT7 7-STRING CALIFORNIA CARVED TOP GUITAR
> 
> Carvin 7 string CT. She will be mine.



+1


----------



## TheBloodstained

Schecter.... always Schecter....!


----------



## timbucktu123

TheBloodstained said:


> Schecter.... always Schecter....!



have them make the hellraiser extreme in this color and then ill be gassing


----------



## narad

TheBloodstained said:


> Schecter.... always Schecter....!



Wow. I have strong dislike for Schecter, but this has me torn! Such a nice finish!


----------



## TheBigGroove

This was givin me some painful gas until I ordered it yesterday 





Now I'm gas free..........for the moment


----------



## Zado

Tons of likes here guys!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Been listening to Meshuggah so much today that I had the sudden urge to get an 8-string.


----------



## Arsenal12

Zado said:


> Tons of likes here guys!




want. will wait.


----------



## Zado

Some of you will like this





take that darn central pup off,and I'm in.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

This is my current studio setup. Im mostly running Xe and Rn, but I have a soft spot for Ar for when the mix needs mellowing out.


----------



## timbucktu123

Zado said:


> Some of you will like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that darn central pup off,and I'm in.



ill take the one on the left middle pickup or not


----------



## Zado

timbucktu123 said:


> ill take the one on the left middle pickup or not


wanna know what guitar is?


----------



## Black Mamba

Realistic or not.


----------



## Syriel

Okay my Ibanez GAS levels is rising again, so I'll go ahead and post these.


















And some other stuff.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

aBeen wanting this or a Daemoness with a blue quilt finish for awhile...I feel like the Mayones might be more affordable (I literally just was a Regius 7 with this finish and a set of Aftermaths, no extra frills)


----------



## Zado

this time some schecter likes


----------



## PettyThief

I really want a 7 string, and I already have 2 PRS SE models... why would a third hurt?


----------



## Darkened

7th strings version of:





And my forever gas:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Syriel said:


> Okay my Ibanez GAS levels is rising again, so I'll go ahead and post these.



Same here, and I think I need more 7s. 





















Also every time I go to Japan, I come back with a new 7. I wanna go back now dammit!


----------



## Syriel

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also every time I go to Japan, I come back with a new 7. I wanna go back now dammit!



Make sure to hit me up when you do.


----------



## tompa909

This thread is GAS-central for me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Syriel said:


> Make sure to hit me up when you do.


 
Of course! You and I walk out with an RG7 each, then lament on the cost by partying hard.


----------



## LetsMosey

Syriel said:


> Okay my Ibanez GAS levels is rising again, so I'll go ahead and post these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, what are these models? G2727FZ? RG2770FZ? 

I REALLY hope they bring these to the US!


----------



## Syriel

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Of course! You and I walk out with an RG7 each, then lament on the cost by partying hard.



Don't worry I'll make sure I keep my GAS on a leash and walk out with a cheap used 7620 while you go all out for a J Custom.


----------



## phugoid

Good Lord:






Bucky Pizzarelli Signature 7 String Guitar | eBay


----------



## skisgaar

Okay then...where to begin...

SOUNDS!










Guits!

Credit to SeductionS for the awesome mockup!





errrr....I really like balls too........















Capa's are sexy as well...





"Any other day of the week I may have a 24-fret, but this is a grown-ups guitar so it goes to 22 and stops."






That's not even scratching the surface of my GAS........


----------



## JP Universe

My gas is out of control at the moment..... every month or so it gets to me and I go on a bender.... I've just finished my last binge for 2012 

Skervesen - Deposit sent on custom due to the below models influence. It's going to be the best Skervesen yet  well.... it is my custom 







EJ Strat - Spent 3 days on guitar forums and Ebay looking to buy something.... I've wanted one of these for a whie and found a great deal. Pulled the trigger immediately!






Ron Thorn Pirate Socal S/S - Highgain subtly reminded me through his specs thread that I sill hadn't ordered my Thorn yet. I looked on Rons website and it was all over after I seen this one.... sent an 'enquiry' and I'm not putting this off. Deposit will be sent within the next few days for my custom  I'm REALLY excited for this build 







The ones that got away...... for now


PRS 513 - Didn't pull the trigger as it was a lot of money straight up and I own a CE 24. I WILL have one of these one day though. Probably in 2014.






Tom Anderson Drop top - Outbidded on Ebay, price got too high. 






Suhr Standard - Price was too high again but thought about pulling the trigger


----------



## ShadowAMD




----------



## DanakinSkywalker




----------



## ShadowAMD

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Was that a just in case !?


----------



## SeductionS

Chip Ellis 8-String Jackson Custom Shop


----------



## Tjore

I've recently been gassing a lot for a Daemoness Cimmerian 7-string...
ESPECIALLY with a nice, blue maple top... 





















I think y'all see why, hahaha 
(All pics grabbed of the Daemoness site ^^)


----------



## Stealth7

Playing around with the Warmoth body builder is not helping my GAS!


----------



## Mega-Mads

Warbeast NJ Deluxe Guitars - B.C. Rich


----------



## Fat-Elf

Can't really get over the fact how awesome the R-fier channel on Micro Cube sounds. Can't even imagine how awesome the real thing would sound like:


----------



## wespaul

I need this guitar in my life:


----------



## Aris_T

The Stephen Carpenter 7 string tele (I'd be happy with any color)














and this...


----------



## timbucktu123

skisgaar said:


> Okay then...where to begin...
> 
> SOUNDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guits!
> 
> Credit to SeductionS for the awesome mockup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> errrr....I really like balls too........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capa's are sexy as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Any other day of the week I may have a 24-fret, but this is a grown-ups guitar so it goes to 22 and stops."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even scratching the surface of my GAS........



yeah pretty much everything in this post.... and half the things in ibanez's 2013 line up


----------



## NickS

Anybody that hasn't seen this yet, or heard about the contest to win it needs to check out the thread that engage757 started:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...keith-merrows-new-mayones-d-jaw-dropping.html


----------



## quattro19tdi

I think I need one of these next year, but I don't know which one yet


----------



## ramses

phugoid said:


> Good Lord:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucky Pizzarelli Signature 7 String Guitar | eBay



+1


----------



## mcleanab

I actually have no real "need" for either the power amp or the pedal (as I believe my Theta preamp does just fine!), but I'd love a go at them:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IqpblRgMC8


----------



## Austin175

Alex Wade 7 string

Ben Savage 7 string

Joe Satriani sig

That Keith Marrow Mayoness 7 string

Fender stratocaster

Will post pics later I'm on my iPod right now.


----------



## timbucktu123

Ernie Ball/Music Man PDN BFR JP-7 John Petrucci FLAME TOP PIEZO Classic Honey Burst Roasted Maple neck F20412 2012 7-String Electric Guitar THIS SO MUCH THIS 
or this Ernie Ball/Music Man JP12-7 John Petrucci Cherry Sugar Piezo Ebony Inlay 2012 7-String Electric Guitar
not to mention thishttp://www.drumcityguitarland.com/drumcitygl/stores/1/Ernie-BallMusic-Man-JPX-John-Petrucci-6-Barolo-Piezo-Ebony-Inlay-6-String-Electric-Guitar-P3652C14.aspx


----------



## gunshow86de

This;






Plus this;


----------



## teamSKDM

Really thinking about possibly if i want to trade my ernie ball music man fully loaded for a washburn wm526


----------



## rockstarazuri

Don't do it! :O


----------



## LetsMosey

teamSKDM said:


> ...
> 
> Really thinking about possibly if i want to trade my ernie ball music man fully loaded for a washburn wm526
> 
> 
> ...





rockstarazuri said:


> Don't do it! :O



+1!


----------



## rockstarazuri

That's it I'm getting one.

Also,









Guthrie's guitar! Just kidding






Close enough.

All except the last one below $1500.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Or






And ...






or ...


----------



## jahosy

Myka Dragonfly. 






















Have a skervesen CS in line. Hopefully it'll cure this sickness LOL


----------



## Aztec

This.


----------



## irondavidson

I want to try this. Hope to get it next years beginning!

Orange Thunder 30


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

It's late here but I just got the bug of wanting You Adachi's 3 single coil V.


----------



## Drill




----------



## Xibuque




----------



## a curry

JP Universe said:


> Need a Modulus Q5 in my life....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the superstrats I need



What is the second to last one?!?!?!?


----------



## InfinityCollision

The one above the Skervesen? I believe that's Khoi's guitar by Black Water Guitars. They have a thread in the dealers section.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

I'm gassin' for a pale moon ebony fretboard...


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## Arsenal12

rockstarazuri said:


>



Need moar info on this guitar.. color is


----------



## rockstarazuri

Guitars - RG2721Q | Ibanez guitars Info on that guitar. 

ALSO, S870SM-CN 

Ibanez S Premium Spalted Maple top!
It says it's a one off prototype model. SHOULD I GET IT? The only thing holding me back is that it's a Premium rather than a Prestige


----------



## Decapitated666

http://www.pedalspluseffectswarehouse.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/fryt-g2502s-0.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_tNu78SMKH6I/S6oHUC3b12I/AAAAAAAAC6M/ouwE1s5EdHU/s1600/ibanez+RGA8.png

^ Planning on custom swirling one in February. Hopefully dropping in Ionizers if they get released soon enough. Same with that FR 8.


----------



## Miek




----------



## Erazoender

Just got an ENGL Savage; with it being my dream amp since I knew what amp heads were I'm pretty satisfied on the amp front. Need a new cab though...

Would love one of these with blue LEDs, but red would match my Savage. How much I wish that it had blue LEDs....






On the guitar front: 










Gear wise:


----------



## Arsenal12

rockstarazuri said:


> Guitars - RG2721Q | Ibanez guitars Info on that guitar.
> 
> ALSO, S870SM-CN
> 
> Ibanez S Premium Spalted Maple top!
> It says it's a one off prototype model. SHOULD I GET IT? The only thing holding me back is that it's a Premium rather than a Prestige



So that's the transparent black? Sure is purty.. also the headstock says Prestige. Only thing that concerns me is that bridge, other than that it's perfect.


----------



## Miek




----------



## jahosy

Xibuque said:


>



I had this Capa Pro White for sale a couple of months back. You could have fullfilled your GAS there and then!


----------



## ghostred7




----------



## JoeyW

dfjdsnfsdjsdncsn cd so much gas


----------



## Jakke

Soon...


----------



## Curt

Ibby RG8+Mods(in a couple months)
Warmoth Parts for an oiled ash soloist body I have.


----------



## Koop

Larrivee BT-03 Baritone


----------



## JosephAOI

This but a 7 & with CL/LF set:


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## TheHumanMeat

i got a lot of wants =(


----------



## 7phreek

Just relieved my gassss.....for now. Oooops...and if it only had one more string.


----------



## JP Universe

JP Universe said:


>



It's weird that I posted this up as my gas a few pages back.... totally forgetting I posted the guitar as gas and actually buying this exact model just recently


----------



## EricSVT18

I'm on my phone so no pics(you all know what they look like anyway lol) but I'm really GASing for the LTD AW-7 or ZH-7.


----------



## teleofseven

both of these


----------



## JEngelking

Then get:












And put them in one of these


----------



## Jakke

Folkesson MkV, the end to all british amps...



Annnd


----------



## Jakke

Jakke said:


> Folkesson MkV, the end to all british amps...
> 
> 
> 
> Annnd




Also this:




I have some mods I would love to do to this one


----------



## eventuate

My Ibanez 2127z kills my wrist after two seconds...but when I played one of those


----------



## HeaDdY

I'm from phone app, but you all know what they look like and I think a lot of people are GASing for this ones as well:

-ESP HORIZON FR7,
-Ibanez RG 1077XL/2077XL,
-Ibanez K7 FB
- and all the Dino Cazares LACS 7s & 8 strings Ibbys ... LOL


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Bigsby

i seriously need to start working some corners :'(


----------



## DarthV

Wanting another fixed bridge 6 string and fixed 7, but what I'd snatch up in a second:

Ibanez S5470BW


----------



## Musiscience

I have serious GAS on some ibanez guitars lately, but mostly on old models, so they are pretty hard to find since I need to see one FS.

RG3550mz in Roadster orange






Ibanez rg1527 in royal blue






The last but not the least : original 92 rg770dx in violet metallic 






One day....


----------



## Church2224

Black Mamba said:


>



The more I look at this, the more I like it.


----------



## Jakke

I also, after listening a lot to Bon Jovi, kind of want a talk box...


----------



## JosephAOI

SO... MUCH... GAS...











Also, so I can be Claudio Sanchez:


----------



## tscoolberth

I can feel it coming, I feel it in my bones.


----------



## Chiba666

Marshall Amps :: MA100H

This is tickling my fancy for the basis of a cheap live rig, add a 2x12 and I'm set. Just not sure how much gain is on offer, think with a boost I should be able to a good hardcore/cross over tone. Sort of hatebreed, Terror tone. All of my guitars are EMG 81 equiped.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated, I can get this head for under £400.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## AdamHernandez13




----------



## MistaSnowman

This with covered SD Alternative 8/Jazz pickups...(oops...not a 7)


----------



## MistaSnowman

This with SD Dimebucker/59 pickups...(oops...not a 7)


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

Keeping the GAS realistic for once.






Sure you've all seen it, Jackson DKA7. I really want a 7-string and hopefully I'll have the money for one after selling my amp when its released (maybe) next month.

And if we're not being realistic






Never before have I ever been interested in a V shaped guitar but this beast, oh man. I've started practicing playing guitar in the classic position in case I should happen to win the lottery


----------



## Chuck

and i thought i was gonna never want another 6! silly me


----------



## Jake

I think for the first time in forever I have no GAS.


except the incredibly unrealistic GAS for this


----------



## s4tch

Tele GAS is killing me for months, this just made it worst:
















More hi-res pics: James Tyler Tylerbastar w/bacon - CR Guitars


----------



## Opion

Misery Theory said:


> and i thought i was gonna never want another 6! silly me



This guitar is SO GOOD!

No, really - it's the best sounding guitar I own. I ended up modding the crap out of mine (Sperzel tuners, Graphite Saddles, Bare Knuckle Painkillers) and it sounds like it's on fire. Depending on how you want it to sound, the unfinished mahogany body is pretty damn resonant, has great attack, and the BKP's really respond well. I highly recommend this guitar if you're on a <$500 budget


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Every EBMM JP7 ever made is my gas.... And its bad


----------



## Church2224

A Transparent Blue SL2h Soloist...


----------



## SeductionS

I'm GAS'ing on a MM JP7 that's for sale on the local craigslist.
It has a matching headstock, mystic dream finish and doesn't have the CL/LF combo...
And it doesn't have the piëzo system too.






What is the highest price I should pay?
(I live in Belgium so in Euros)


----------



## groverj3

Church2224 said:


> A Transparent Blue SL2h Soloist...


 
Such a great guitar. I love mine more every time I pick it up! Just buy it!


----------



## groverj3

For me...

Axe FX II
Mesa Boogie Mark V
Getting stainless steel frets on my SL2H (does this count?)

And this:


----------



## SeductionS

Does &#8364;1000,- seem fair for the JP7?


----------



## Taylor

What I really want is first to build my own 8 string, then I want to buy this: 






Dat Purple Top.


----------



## BusinessMan

Engl savage and retrotube.. Love the fucking tone of engl's


----------



## patdavidseven

I'm gassing for this MI Amplification beast,

oh yes she will be mine


----------



## tm20

it looks so cool, but as if i'm worthy enough to play one


----------



## NickS

My wife just tried to tell me I don't need any more guitars She doesn't seem to understand that this is a sickness that I will never seek a cure for, and I know a lot of us on here share that sentiment. I only have 8 of them right now. By my estimation I need at least about 5 more:

A custom Jackson Kelly style body of some sort.
A Tele.
A Carvin CT7 (both the 25.5" and the 27" when it comes out).
I should probably get another Strat at some point, the only one I've ever had was my starter Squier.
I've also never had a Gibson, PRS, Ibanez.....
So yeah, lot's left to acquire.


----------



## muffinbutton




----------



## blanco

/





I'd love a six stringed version of this RAN but i'm waiting too see what the flat topped versions are going to look like. Otherwise i might go for a Skervesen Velociraptor instead.


----------



## Jackson12s




----------



## Fat-Elf

Been listening to RHCP a lot so now I have major GAS for getting any kind of Stratocaster. My RG1527 just doesn't produce those unique strat tones.


----------



## TonyGT

Ibanez RG927QMF with D-Activators!


----------



## Zado




----------



## AlexeyKo




----------



## AlexeyKo

If it is Sterling on that picture, on Ebay their price is 629$. If i were you i would pay for it 450-550$ (if guitar is used). I think so.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Jakke




----------



## jahosy

Craving for another regius....


----------



## Forkface

I have so much GAS for this that it actually hurts physically.


----------



## gunch




----------



## Curt

Ibanez FR320 With EMG 81/60(used @gc in great condition for $200)
Carvin SC90
And a BWCG supertele build


----------



## Zado

jahosy said:


> Craving for* another* regius....


----------



## Fat-Elf

Do want..


----------



## Bleach31

Just a few.


----------



## ppinkham

I want this, but with 7 strings:


----------



## Despised_0515

Need one of these in my life.
Currently without a cab and my 6505+ is just sitting


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been on a massive Strat kick lately:


----------



## Leuchty

Also:

Evo 7 and Liquifire 7


----------



## kgerbick7321

silverabyss said:


>


 
agrred, that looks amazing in this picture!


----------



## kgerbick7321

PRS Custom 24 in Eriza Verde


----------



## capoeiraesp

ppinkham said:


> I want this, but with 7 strings:



Whatever you're smoking you should probably stop.


----------



## imprinted

and you beat me to it!


----------



## Pat_tct

In order of "Need"(yes it is in quotation marks because I don't really need it... but I freakin want it and no matter what I will buy it):





Jackson Pro DK2 qmht






Eleven Rack (mit expansion pack und PT10)

Danach eine RAN Custom 6 String Crusher flattop
Und zum schlusseine Custom Claas Guitars 7 String (fanned fret, headless, light-weight)


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

A new agile 727 custom and the randall satan.


----------



## SjPedro

I have GAS for a nice 4x12 amp cabinet with a nice head I can plug into
maybe with an POD HD500 

as for guitars, the 7620 I have fits the bill on what 7's are concerned. I wanted a nice 6 like a EBMM JP of some kind


----------



## Fat-Elf

Damn, this beauty costs only 660 ($857) at the local Ibanez retailer right now. Best of all, graduation is just around the corner which means lots of . I don't even really want a 8-string let alone need one but it would still be nice to own one.


----------



## JosephAOI

The things I would do for this guitar are horrible...
















And some things that I'll probably never get but still lust over:
















This as a 7:










I am a very sad person with lots of GAS


----------



## sheener19

Luckily for me and my GAS this beauty is already on its way


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

JosephAOI said:


> The things I would do for this guitar are horrible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some things that I'll probably never get but still lust over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This as a 7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a very sad person with lots of GAS



Dat koa sure is to die for.


----------



## 27InchScale

Guitar porn!


----------



## 27InchScale

Almost forgot this beauty!


----------



## hand amputation

Sooo hot. WANT.

Now.. if I can just find a good deal on one....


----------



## BucketheadRules

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



What model is this one? It's gorgeous.

I love the big old CBS headstock.


----------



## BucketheadRules

My GAS currently is for a different kind of Strat:






It's a Charvel So Cal, obviously, in Candy Green. This is a USA model and they seem to appear reasonably frequently on eBay, albeit for more money than I have, and not in this colour. I would settle for one in Pagan Gold, Candy Plum or Candy Tangerine, of course 

I'm so desperate I even started speccing up a Warmoth earlier, I want one that looks exactly like this but is HSS.

And has a big CBS Strat headstock.


----------



## hand amputation

^^ I had one of those in a rare Surf Green and it RIPPED! ^^


----------



## MBMoreno

This 




And this




And another one of this, in Swamp Ash and a maple neck


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## Khaerruhl

Shame Im so broke I can't afford a pick.


----------



## Curt

An 8... Preferably cheap so if I don't use it much, I wont be out much money.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

So much G.A.S. for this thing, it's ridiculous.


----------



## blanco

The half and half works so well.


----------



## mcrdsd911

Forkface said:


> I have so much GAS for this that it actually hurts physically.


 
what top is that !! its killing my brain cells


----------



## Fat-Elf

As I have played the whole week with my school's Telecaster which sounds just simply great, I just got a huge '52 Tele GAS. I remember having really bad GAS for one these back in middle school and I just got it back. Maybe one day..


----------



## Jakke

The Blacktops are really good guitars


----------



## JosephAOI

mcrdsd911 said:


> what top is that !! its killing my brain cells



Looks like some kind of Rosewood. Maybe Cocobolo?


----------



## Zado




----------



## InfinityCollision

JosephAOI said:


> Looks like some kind of Rosewood. Maybe Cocobolo?



Looks like claro walnut to me.


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## Jlang

This sooo hard.


----------



## monkeysuncle

http://www.guitarsend.com/usagm2snewburgh.htm


----------



## Basti




----------



## BucketheadRules

Basti said:


>



I knew those existed, but since seeing that pic I now want one, don't know why 

Kellys are sexy guitars.


----------



## Zado

give me 8 millions of 'em


----------



## Alder

The last Gibson Les Paul Studio Baritone I've been able to find online in the UK has been sold, two weeks before I might have been able to get the money for one, after years of GASing for it. It would have been basically the perfect guitar for what I wanted it for (doom riffz). Still in mourning.





Such a fancy-lookin' bass. Not normally my style - I'm a longtime fan of comparatively stripped down Precision/Stingray types - but I got to play one and it's like a dream.

and of course


----------



## JEngelking

So. Much. Want.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After getting my RG1550M, I really gotta get a Strat.

And these too:










And someday, these:














BucketheadRules said:


> What model is this one? It's gorgeous.
> 
> I love the big old CBS headstock.


 
FSR American Special Stratocaster® Ash | Electric Guitars | Fender Guitars


----------



## decoy205

You guys are killing me with all the custom stuff. 

I would love this in a 7 maybe even with Fanned frets:


----------



## ZachK

The Jim Root Jazzmaster when it comes out.






^ Just waiting for it to come, after a month long wait. If it isn't in two weeks from now I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Zado

dunno the name of this finish,but I'd call that "chilling your bones"


----------



## IntoEntropy

still racking up the funds for this. friend is selling his J custom RG8527vv i hope he doesnt sell it. im so close to it i could feel it


----------



## Nahkaparoni

I feel itchy whenever I see this:





I could almost let my PGM301 go for one.


----------



## aneurysm

decoy205 said:


> You guys are killing me with all the custom stuff.
> 
> I would love this in a 7 maybe even with Fanned frets:



Goddamn it, if Ibanez would make them with 7 i would buy one in a heartbeat!
Btw, which models are these ?


----------



## decoy205

They are just RGs I designed in the custom program. I need a custom 7 bad!! If I could Id go KXK or Skervesen. I can't believe some of the stuff I see from these builders.


----------



## Curt

And lots of Mayones', really.

Went to the local studio yesterday to check out my buddy James'(owner's son) Setius 6 GTM. Plays really smooth, fraking PERFECT fretwork, and one of the most acoustically resonant guitars I have ever played. Need to get my hands on a regius, now. 

Also:
Axe-FX II
A freyette/VHT or mesa poweramp
custom tolex/grille cloth mesa recto standard 4x12 in white


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Trying to go tube for my pod setup. using velocity 100 now. I'd like to keep the velocity for my small rack and create an all new rack around this...


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

Curt said:


> And lots of Mayones', really.
> 
> Went to the local studio yesterday to check out my buddy James'(owner's son) Setius 6 GTM. Plays really smooth, fraking PERFECT fretwork, and one of the most acoustically resonant guitars I have ever played. Need to get my hands on a regius, now.
> 
> Also:
> Axe-FX II
> A freyette/VHT or mesa poweramp
> custom tolex/grille cloth mesa recto standard 4x12 in white



I get what you mean about the Mayones, ever since I first saw one online years ago I've been thinking about taking the plunge, however they've been overtaken by this..






I've been going back and forth as to what spec I'd like and I've settled on a 6, 25.5", 2-piece carved boire/waterfall bubinga body, bubinga fretboard, 5pc flamed maple & mahogany neck, BKP's Aftermath pups & a hiphshot.

It looks lovely AND I WILL GET ONE


----------



## Aris_T

together with this


----------



## Curt

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> I get what you mean about the Mayones, ever since I first saw one online years ago I've been thinking about taking the plunge, however they've been overtaken by this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been going back and forth as to what spec I'd like and I've settled on a 6, 25.5", 2-piece carved boire/waterfall bubinga body, bubinga fretboard, 5pc flamed maple & mahogany neck, BKP's Aftermath pups & a hiphshot.
> 
> It looks lovely AND I WILL GET ONE


Yeah, those crushers do look great, but if i'm not mistaken, getting one with any upgrades from standard spec jacks the price up near Mayones pricing IIRC. and then there is the shipping to add in. Though I do think getting a standard FT one would make for a nice backup in contrast to the more flashy Mayones.

FFFFUUUU! More GAS. lol


----------



## Insinfier

Jackson DKA8


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

Curt said:


> Yeah, those crushers do look great, but if i'm not mistaken, getting one with any upgrades from standard spec jacks the price up near Mayones pricing IIRC. and then there is the shipping to add in. Though I do think getting a standard FT one would make for a nice backup in contrast to the more flashy Mayones.
> 
> FFFFUUUU! More GAS. lol



The shipping isn't too bad to the UK, I'd say all in it'd cost around the same for me although I haven't really given Mayones a thorough inspection on pricing. They're definitely 2nd on my list!


----------



## Curt

Well, for an idea of what it is like here...

Mayones Regius 7 with stock options: $3450(with shipping from USA dealer) 

Got a qoute from Dariusz about 3 months back when I was planning on a Crusher, non stock options.

Ran Crusher 7: $2870, Intl. shipping not included


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

Curt said:


> Well, for an idea of what it is like here...
> 
> Mayones Regius 7 with stock options: $3450(with shipping from USA dealer)
> 
> Got a qoute from Dariusz about 3 months back when I was planning on a Crusher, non stock options.
> 
> Ran Crusher 7: $2870, Intl. shipping not included



Yeah I got in touch with the Mayones dealer in the UK, which is pretty limited from memory so I'd have to consider getting it shipped from Poland. 

It'd work out cheaper for me to get a Crusher with the options that I mentioned before, nothing too special but just what I'm after!


----------



## Jakke




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

this.
and better not forget the BKP Blackhawks


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Dan said:


> Vader 4x12
> Axe FX Pro
> White Custom 7 (on its way baby )
> Agile Interceptor 8



Axe FX Pro? this exists!?!?!?


----------



## don juandre

DavyH said:


> I really need a Telecaster of some description. Dunno why, I just need one. I suppose that's GAS for ya.
> The only other thing I can think of is a decent Parker.... not an absolute craving yet, but give it time.
> Loads of other stuff I haven't even thought of yet


Hiya... Plenty of real bargains for teles on Ebay. Don't turn your nose up at Squiers - they play real nice + you can always change the pickups


----------



## gunch

Crushing hard on this sort of offset superstrat/ McCarty hybrid body style

Warrior Signature




ESP Formula




Cort M




FGM Elan


----------



## Chuck




----------



## JosephAOI

I just want one of these so bad


----------



## Forkface

one day this will be mine.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This, but with dual SD Phat Cats.






That'd look and sound sweet.


----------



## Jake

Welp, now that I got one I want another. Particularly one that looks like this.


----------



## MetalBuddah

More PRS love...

McCarty Goldtop with IRW neck










And some EBMM love
Luke III


----------



## Samark




----------



## Blake1970

Ibanez Xiphos XPT700 Extended 27-Fret


----------



## TheFerryMan

6 string baritone. I need it something fierce.


----------



## crg123

For once in my life I'm actually going to fullfill my GAS and just bought this!













Skervesen Viper 7 "Octopus"

I'm very excited, I'll be getting it from my friend when he visits me Thursday. I can't wait that long though..

I'm also switching out that ugly piece of foam for a gruv gear fretwrap.


----------



## Shredderboy1658

Parker PDF60 (Gloss White) | Sweetwater.com


----------



## lawizeg

mcrdsd911 said:


> what top is that !! its killing my brain cells



That will be my first Daemoness. Its a walnut top.


----------



## crg123

Shredderboy1658 said:


> Parker PDF60 (Gloss White) | Sweetwater.com









Now THAT is a huge electronics cavity!

I love parkers though


----------



## Shredderboy1658

crg123 said:


> Now THAT is a huge electronics cavity!
> 
> I love parkers though



plenty of room to install a new set of pups! and its also the trem cavity, less wood=less weight


----------



## jbab

This, but lefty with passives, gold hardware, and tung-oiled neck


----------



## Fat-Elf

I was killing time at this one music store today and I tested this frickin' sick 5-string Fender Jazz Bass. I only played it unplugged but it so bright and clear sounding that I couldn't believe it. Felt very good in my hands too. If only I would've had spare 850 euros, I would have got it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

One of the guys in the music store I frequent had this sitting around the corner doing nothing. I asked him what his opinions were and he raved about it. Ok cool, whatever. Then he offered it to me in a ridiculously stupid criminal price (by Australian standards) because they know me well enough that I tend to walk away with their stock that's _"sitting around the corner doing nothing."_

Now look at me posting this on this thread.  Maybe I should pull the trigger...


----------



## Curt

^ Do it! 

My GAS:
Mayones CS Regius 6 in white/nat ash back, black/graphite pearl/black binding, Maple fretboard, with white EMG 85b/60n. 
Placing order in 3-5 months, I am excite!

Also, an Ibanez RG premium with either a 57/66, or Chrome 85/60 set for teh trem wankery.


----------



## EFooteSCH

jbab said:


> This, but lefty with passives, gold hardware, and tung-oiled neck



I like the way you think good sir. GAS'ing for a lefty Carvin myself right now.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Curt said:


> ^ Do it!


 
 I've actually got 2 guitars coming from that store. So I had to turn it down in the meantime. But I am looking for something to use for recording convenience so it's certainly looking like a posiblillity on the horizon. 

And when I do get mine, I'm gonna make the back look like this:


----------



## EFooteSCH

totally GAS'ing for the in stock left Carvin 8 String (with the sexiest purple quilt ever) and a Mayones Regius 8 MM QM. Stuff ill just never be able to afford.
http://www.carvinguitars.com/images/guitars-in-stock/large/113511b.jpg
http://www.mayones.com/bindata/catalog/images/zrodlo/CATIMGc345a75136a57d504cd290b97ddc058b.jpg


----------



## jbab

EFooteSCH said:


> totally GAS'ing for the in stock left Carvin 8 String (with the sexiest purple quilt ever) and a Mayones Regius 8 MM QM. Stuff ill just never be able to afford.
> http://www.carvinguitars.com/images/guitars-in-stock/large/113511b.jpg



You sir definitely have great taste. I almost ordered a sixer with the exact same specs!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The want to have this just hit me:


----------



## Dayviewer

Samick Blues Saraceno TV Twenty:




Weird, funky little guitar, been seeing one in a local guitar store for ages and I don't know why, but each time i'm seeing it I just WANT it for some reason.
Good thing, the store is closing done in a few weeks, might be able to snag it for only a 100/120 bucks


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

So I've purchased two different RGD's this year, the RGD420 and the RGD7421. I love them both, specifically the RGD7421 (My band plays 6 strings, but I always practice at home on my 7's). Then... I saw the prestige RGD with the tight-end R7 bridge. ..... I want it.

(First post!)


----------



## kochmirizliv

I dont want that much,right?


----------



## gigawhat

Boden CL7. Do want! Will be mine come next tax season!


----------



## Hendog

-Ibanez RG3XXV 25th Anniversary Electric Guitar
-Blackstar ID 30


----------



## Allealex

Waaaay too much stuff:

- Older Music Man JP6 http://www.rayferretti.com/images/JP6.jpg ;
- EVH 5150III 50w http://www.guitarworld.com/files/im...ullsize/gallery/EVH-5150-III-50-Watt-Head.jpg
- RAN Cruscher FT http://www.ranguitars.com/ran-models/crusher-ft/img/ran-guitars-crusher-FT-001.jpg
- Kemper Profiling amp http://images.thomann.de/pics/prod/264341.jpg


----------



## Samark

Ever since I saw Shawn Lane's Hot Licks video 6-7 years ago, I have wanted this guitar.

If it didn't have the Floyd, it would already be mine 






It is for sale on Craigslist, Nashville


----------



## Universe74

This with reverse headstock. Currently squirreling away money.


----------



## Shredderboy1658

The ESP Guitar Company | 2013 USA Website


----------



## Zado

Superstrat anyone?


----------



## Dayviewer

Allways thought SG's were kinda cool but when I saw this the GAS instantly kicked in 







Zado said:


> Superstrat anyone?


Allmost everyone on SSO?


----------



## Forkface

lawizeg said:


> That will be my first Daemoness. Its a walnut top.



YOU ACTUALLY OWN THIS?!
Oh geez, for your own safety never ever reveal where you live...


----------



## kris_jammage

Gas'n hard for the new ESP E-II T7B. Unfortunately there will be no new guitars for me for at least 3 years(paying for college is my main priority). 

But I will be putting a few quid aside when I can so hopefully I can treat myself to something nice when I get my degree!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Samark




----------



## Samark

I'll take the blue one, thanks


----------



## Zado




----------



## feraledge

TheFerryMan said:


> 6 string baritone. I need it something fierce.



I know tele purists will hate it, but a TOM Telecaster looks legit to me. Too bad that headstock is doing less than nothing for me.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## UltraParanoia

This as a 7 string & in white!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Either one or both. I already have a Whammy IV, and these are still very enticing. It's such a shame these are such a pain in the ass when it comes to power supplies.


----------



## shanejohnson02

Right now, a DC700. Flame maple top / neck / fretboard, no inlays, mahoganny wings, either the new 57-66 EMG set or alumitones. Blue finish with natural back.


----------



## 7stringDemon

silverabyss said:


>



And yet EVERYONE buys the sunburst model!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Samark said:


> *Ibanez FGM*



I know how you feel. I'm starting to GAS for a Saber-shaped Ibanez again.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

EBMM JP7 Walnut burst and now that blue EBMM JP7 in this thread.


----------



## Despised_0515

I just farted.


----------



## DarkNe0

Swamp ash guitar with this back


----------



## MetalBuddah

White RG550





Tom Anderson 7 (thanks Sean Ashe for getting me addicted)


----------



## isispelican




----------



## DarkNe0

What's the second guitar?!


----------



## Whammy

There are so many guitars that I want but one I will never buy due to the insane price (over &#8364;6000 WOAH! ) but want so so bad 
It's the Ritchie Blackmore Tribute by Fender Custom shop.

He's my favorite guitarist and always loved his guitars from the late 60's.
Plus this guitar has the exact specs I want (woods, fret size, radius, neck profile, headstock etc)
It's surprisingly hard to find a Fender with the specs I want 

This guitar has custom pickups wound only for this limited run guitar by the now retired Fender master pickup builder Abigail Ybarra.


----------



## FunnelWeaver

At this exact moment in time, I'm lusting quite hard for the new Jackson Pro DKA7. I just wish it didn't have a maple fingerboard. Gag.


----------



## HurrDurr

I just sat here at work and looked through every page on here. Been at it since 9am. *commitment. *

Well, I'd like to say my only current GAS at the moment is a Jackson COW-7 in silver-burst. 

*HOWEVER,* I'd much rather save up the dough _(over the next few years I guess, lol) _for a Jackson Custom Shop COW-7 in black & white, dairy cow pattern finish. It will be a literal "COW"-7. I'll call it the MOO-7 with a cowbell inlay at the 12th _(possibly spanning between the 10th - 13th frets). _It'll be *genius. *


----------



## octavarium7

WOOO!!!!!

My new love, (and yes I convinced a good buddy of mine to upgrade his faulty RG927QMZ for this amazing piece of work)

OH JOY




[/url][/IMG]


[img=http://s13.postimg.org/nqhh0hb0z/IMG_0969.jpg]




print screen windows

[img=http://s13.postimg.org/p5j1p7c47/IMG_0969.jpg]
print screen windows


----------



## Jakke

I think I need a Way Huge Swollen Pickle in my life


----------



## isispelican

DarkNe0 said:


> What's the second guitar?!



mayones regius


----------



## Electric Wizard

Or at least I _was_ GASing for this until last night...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> 2 newest Whammys.
> 
> Either one or both. I already have a Whammy IV, and these are still very enticing. It's such a shame these are such a pain in the ass when it comes to power supplies.



Ok so that's quenched. Got myself a Whammy DT on impulse and a good deal too, and it's amazing.


----------



## elq

Ho. Lee. Fuk!


----------



## LetsMosey

That trans-black KE1... yum...


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

LetsMosey said:


> That trans-black KE1... yum...



So much yes.


----------



## Basti

LetsMosey said:


> That trans-black KE1... yum...


So it's not just me


----------



## enghell

This was a fun thread. I don't have that much GAS myself, but these are the things I'm buying within the next couple of months.





Getting one of these on Friday since they're really cheap these days and the technology is really cool. 







Getting one of these probably by the end of September (think I'll be getting Bare Knuckle Warpigs for it too).








Getting one of these probably by the end of October. ​


----------



## Chuck




----------



## MikeSweeney

Sadly I have more gas then I can post


----------



## Given To Fly

LetsMosey said:


> That trans-black KE1... yum...



Is this pic from 15 years ago or is it recent? I remember seeing that exact Jackson before I had an electric guitar and thinking how awesome it looked! Ah, nostalgia...


----------



## Pikka Bird

Zado said:


>



Looks like a Stinnett?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I just got to jam out on one of these at Guitar Center the other day, and now I really want one! It's just begging to have some heavy strings thrown on there and be tuned low, and I love the massive neck on it, as I have baseball mitt hands...it fits me perfectly!


----------



## LetsMosey

Given To Fly said:


> Is this pic from 15 years ago or is it recent? I remember seeing that exact Jackson before I had an electric guitar and thinking how awesome it looked! Ah, nostalgia...



Sadly it's from their old catalog - I think 1997 maybe? Sorry, I can't remember which catalogue I pulled this from.


----------



## narad

Pikka Bird said:


> Looks like a Stinnett?



It's probably a McNaught, or at least that shape is a McNaught original. I know there are a few companies that rip them off.


----------



## Given To Fly

LetsMosey said:


> Sadly it's from their old catalog - I think 1997 maybe? Sorry, I can't remember which catalogue I pulled this from.



Ahhh, nostalgia...


----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Thrashmanzac




----------



## Pikka Bird

narad said:


> It's probably a McNaught, or at least that shape is a McNaught original. I know there are a few companies that rip them off.



You're probably right... Stinnett has a rounder ass and sharper horns/carves... McNaught just isn't a company that's in my mind on a regular basis for some reason.


----------



## JEngelking

I want another Tele BAD right now. Light blue or surf green with a white pickguard and hot rail single coil in the bridge for subtle metalness.


----------



## MikeSweeney

Curt said:


> Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppllllllllllllleeeeeeeee


 I've got one in hsh


----------



## Emil357

This one guys! Been saving up for othis beast for years, soon it'll be mine!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just randomly caught an "I want a Darkstone" bug.


----------



## patata

If only 28'' and no neck pickup.
Might actually build a knockoff if the GAS isn't over in a year or so.

EDIT:

Something to record-gig-rehearse with like:

Axe Fx (Std.-Ultra-II I don't care)
Kemper
Pod HD500-Pro

Randall V2+Two Notes loadbox
DAR FBM+Two Notes loadbox
Fortin Satan+Two Notes loadbox


----------



## BusinessMan

This. Need one so bad!

Edit:
Axe fx II
Engl savage 120 with oversized matching cab
Mesa dual rec
Mesa mark iv

Ran custom invader
Esp custom
Mayones Regius
Strictly 7 solar 7

I could on and on and on and on...


----------



## Curt

All I can think of right now is the LTD Alex Wade siggie. I eventually plan on repainting it white, because I am not keen on red but it plays REALLY nice. 

Will probably snag a battleworn black covered set of holy divers for it too. Not that the D'activator isn't great, but the HD is my highly favored pup, and I want to tune my ibby back up to Drop C(have it in A right now), but it sounds so massive that this get more play time than my 7.


----------



## bouVIP

Been obsessing over Leda lately and have been wanting the ESP Arrow!






Also really want this PRS Custom 24 10-top that I saw at Sam Ash




]


----------



## UltraParanoia

Any 7 string V!...I wont rest until I have one. 

This 1 will do


----------



## dedsouth333

A longer scale 8 string of some sort (maybe that'll lessen my woes of finding strings that work well with my tunings lol)

Kemper
and some various mid range 6's and 7's to go mod crazy with


----------



## Zado




----------



## patata

UltraParanoia said:


> Any 7 string V!...I wont rest until I have one.
> 
> This 1 will do



That's a CS Carpenter.


----------



## SeductionS

Ibanez M80M





Ibanez S7420





PRS Navarro


----------



## Crabface

SeductionS said:


> PRS Navarro



That Navarro is one PIMP of a guitar.


----------



## Zeriton

GASing hard for one of these. Anything with an ebony fretboard I want


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I want this just to be like Jack Butler.


----------



## Basti

GAH I remember wanting a PRS Navarro so bad, the guy was my idol for a while (he's actually no joke) plus the guitar looked really tasty. Expensive as anything, but tasty. They only made the affordable SE Navarro after I'd bought another guitar. But who cares? I got a seven string.

OT: simple, but I need it.


----------



## guiurso

Can't find this ANYWHERE though


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

Well my gass list is infinite so heres a few thinks :
Firstly a new audio interface really need one : 




or





7 string :





My ULTI(MATUM) GASS 









Maybe an 8 string for fun :




or




or even an rg/rga 8 for moding 

 Yep im crazy !!!!


----------



## Jakke

I need dis


----------



## JosephAOI

My GAS has been somewhat subsiding as of late. For those of you who notice my posts in here, you notice it's usually like 6+ things 

Right now, it's these:

SO CLOSE to owning one of these, as soon as my RG1527 sells.






As a 7 string:






and lastly, of course:


----------



## Samark




----------



## Dan_Vacant

an iceman! in white so i can throw some gold ware on it.


----------



## Lifestalker

I'm GASing hard for my Rhodes Gemini. So ready for it to show up at my doorstep.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Something really appealing about this pedal that I really want right now:


----------



## feraledge

It will be mine. Oh yes, it will be mine...

In the realm of possibilities:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Oh, bloody hell...


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ well now I'm gasing for that EH pedal too


----------



## Zado

OK,now gassing badly 'bout this









that 4 pots LP styled layout and the new cutaway make it SO DAMN sexy.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

I love white guitars, and I have heard many good things about EC-1000's. Also, gold hardware...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zado said:


> OK,now gassing badly 'bout this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 4 pots LP styled layout and the new cutaway make it SO DAMN sexy.



Agreed. WICKED SEXY.


----------



## JoeyW

All these


----------



## zechah

Mayones Reguis 7 , Ibanez RGD2127z , Blackmachine B6 .
Kemper PowerRack and a 5150 with a Mesa 4x12


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I want each and every one of these fuzz pedals:





Maxon Fuzz Elements FA10 Air | DiscoFreq's Effects Database





Maxon Fuzz Elements FE10 Ether | DiscoFreq's Effects Database





Maxon Fuzz Elements FEA10 Earth | DiscoFreq's Effects Database





Maxon Fuzz Elements FF10 Fire | DiscoFreq's Effects Database





Maxon Fuzz Elements FV10 Void | DiscoFreq's Effects Database





Maxon Fuzz Elements FW10 Wind | DiscoFreq's Effects Database





Maxon Fuzz Elements FWA10 Water | DiscoFreq's Effects Database


----------



## Given To Fly

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I want each and every one of these fuzz pedals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxon Fuzz Elements FA10 Air | DiscoFreq's Effects Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxon Fuzz Elements FE10 Ether | DiscoFreq's Effects Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxon Fuzz Elements FEA10 Earth | DiscoFreq's Effects Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxon Fuzz Elements FF10 Fire | DiscoFreq's Effects Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxon Fuzz Elements FV10 Void | DiscoFreq's Effects Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxon Fuzz Elements FW10 Wind | DiscoFreq's Effects Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxon Fuzz Elements FWA10 Water | DiscoFreq's Effects Database



But then you would have 7 fuzz pedals?!


----------



## patata

I'm building the guitar(s) I'm GASing for,so I guess an Axe II.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Given To Fly said:


> But then you would have 7 fuzz pedals?!



Exactly! I've already amassed a collection of 4 overdrives, 2 distortions, 2 octaves, 2 whammy pedals, 2 phasers and 3 delays... I've been slacking...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda leaning towards 6-strings now. Dunno what happened to me. Still wouldn't mind a 30'' 7-string to scorch some earth with.


----------



## MBMoreno

This


----------



## Eviga




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Oh, bloody hell...




This i must have!


----------



## VonKebbels

At the moment i'm gassing for a white tele with pearloid pickguard and a maple fingerboard. I nice LP would also be nice.

The latter might become a reality in a week.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Getting a mini rig for my acoustic, so naturally I want to add an oddball delay on it. 






Hmm, maybe I should get 2 Epitomes.....


----------



## gofyourself

Ibanez Universe
BC Rich Bitch USA 10 String
Mesa Boogie 1/2 Stack Rectifier
Suhr Riot Pedal (Best Distortion of all time!)
TC Delay
Cry Baby Wah

Make love to the night ............!


----------



## skisgaar

This:





One of the only quilted maple topped guitars I like:




One of these:




This f-ing thing. Oh my god this thing:




And everything in this photo. I'm done.


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

Was just looking around on the interwebz when I found out spalted bubinga is a thing. Made this lazy mockup of a guitar I would love to own. As I said, it would be spalted bubinga top on a mahogany body with a maple/bubinga neck and ebony fretboard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This exact colour but with white pickups (dual Breed+Red Velvet) and knobs. Need to clone and palette swap my favorite RG. 






Been on a Les Paul Junior kick lately. Dammit Bill Steer.  Hell even an Epiphone will suffice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been on a Les Paul Junior kick lately. Dammit Bill Steer.  Hell even an Epiphone will suffice.



I honestly have heard good things about the Epi LPJs. Just get a better bridge and some pickups and they're good for the price. I see them go for like $80 on eBay. 

And I know how you felt. A few months ago I was really GASing for a Gibson Les Paul Junior Special. 








And my GAS is pretty much the same, just replace the PRS SE 245 for a SE Singlecut Trem and the EMG Het Set for a DiMarzio Illuminator/Paf Pro, Titan/PAF Pro, or Duncan Full Shred set. And throw in a Spector Hazlab or Mighty Mite MM114 preamp. I want authentic '80s Spector tone.  Unfortunately, those are rare as .... and I don't know of any alternatives.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I honestly have heard good things about the Epi LPJs. Just get a better bridge and some pickups and they're good for the price. I see them go for like $80 on eBay.
> 
> And I know how you felt. A few months ago I was really GASing for a Gibson Les Paul Junior Special.
> 
> And my GAS is pretty much the same, just replace the PRS SE 245 for a SE Singlecut Trem and the EMG Het Set for a DiMarzio Illuminator/Paf Pro, Titan/PAF Pro, or Duncan Full Shred set. And throw in a Spector Hazlab or Mighty Mite MM114 preamp. I want authentic '80s Spector tone.  Unfortunately, those are rare as .... and I don't know of any alternatives.



The fact that I was extremely close with getting one of these:






Jam a Phat Cat and new bridge and nut and I'd be fine. The only thing that stopped me is that I just got a new RG and G&L Legacy.  Ah the hell with it, I may just get that Epi anyway...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Good ....ing god I need that finish in my life.


----------



## s2k9k

I want a Peavey 3120 really bad


----------



## Zado

damn you gil yaron!


----------



## movingpictures

Would love a Kemper for the studio...


----------



## Jake

I think its about time I try a JP6, I've put it off for awhile, pretty much one of the only high quality guitars I have yet to try.

Just an unloaded one, probably like this.







I think I'll start saving up


----------



## timbucktu123

strandberg boden 7 or 8 string and i cant decide XD


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Jake

The GAS has begun to rise.


----------



## patata

>




I like how natural this picture is.


----------



## Basti




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

One day, I'll have one of these:






Plus one of these:






And hybrid them together like Philip Bynoe did:



Yeah, it's too crazy out there for most of the lot here, but hey I like crazy and out there.


----------



## ReznoERG

GAS eh?!

Probably gots ta be an Ibanez RG1527M or a RG2027x

and an ENGL Invader 100

I'M SO BROKE THOUGH


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> One day, I'll have one of these:



Fix'd for accuracy.

But yeah, I still want a PRS Mushok.

Plus a SE Singlecut Trem in either black or royal blue.

And either want the 57/66 set or Distortion/Jazz set for the Mushok and the SH-5/Jazz set for the Singlecut.

And a rock.

EDIT: Don't forget the Randall V2, Line 6 M13, and WGS Retro 30 speakers.

EDIT2: And I don't have much 8-string GAS anymore, but good god, I want one of these...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fix'd for accuracy.


 
I actually want a Spirit small body, that is if I'm gonna bastardise it by merging it with a keytar. 

Otherwise as a stand alone instrument, then yes. 



...I really should buy that blue Epi Junior...


----------



## Electric Wizard

Seconding that red 'berger. Been listening to a lot of Cynic lately.


----------



## dedsouth333

Right now it's a toss up between a Randall Diavlo 1 or 5 and a Blackstar HT Metal 1 or 5. I just need to play a 1 watt tube head to see how loud it is in the room before I decide.

Other than that it's either get a Pendulum Pro 8 or half a dozen cheap mod ready guitars from C'list 

We'll see either way.


----------



## nugget666

a real ESP M-ii maple fretboard...but they seem now more difficult to find one lately


----------



## Tommy Deaks

I currently have super GAS for a Jackson B7!


----------



## misingonestring

I don't care what anyone else says, I want this guitar.


----------



## pondman

I want this





and this


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## BucketheadRules

A Classic Player 60s Strat is next on my list.








Other assorted pipe dreams from Ampeg, Greco, Danelectro (yes really) and Charvel:























Also, I really do want a pink Hello Kitty Squier.


----------



## Abrod

Peavy Grind 6!


----------



## DoomJazz

Also waiting on NAMM to see what Ola and Jake come out with, but this is my primary right now. Just want to go back to Drop C.


----------



## UltraParanoia

I started GASing for this, pretty much yesterday 
I've never been a massive Ibanez guy, but I'm really digging this RGD7421


----------



## UltraParanoia

My wife will be pissed, but they just dont understand!
I'm going to sell gear & buy this


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I never really wanted a reverb pedal before.

And then I heard this:


----------



## Slunk Dragon

^ You just made me want three of Strymon's beautiful, sexy pedals. Thanks. :c


----------



## Carnage

Neeeeed an axe II


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The old school Vai worship just hit me again...






...which in turn, has made me miss my old US So Cal. Though I wouldn't mind the new ones as I prefer a recessed Floyd...


----------



## Megaton_900

Dont even know who this guy is, but his signature guitar looks amazing


----------



## slapnutz

Continuously searching for this to show up online each month..... dat grain finish and Piezo Bridge.

RG2127x







.....and of course my 2 "bucket list" guitars which are impossible to find...
Petrucci 90th anniversary





Jem 10th anniversary


----------



## Basti

A job in a guitar shop  

does that count?


----------



## JP Universe

slapnutz said:


> Pic of 90th and 10th



I've seen about 10 examples show up of each over the last year online...

There's a 10th on Ebay right now for $3400 and it's not in too bad shape 

Just don't ever crave a PGM 90th


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I remembered seeing an RG2127X back in Ochanomizu Japan in 2008 while I was shopping for my first 7. At the time I thought having a Double Edge was superfluous for me at the time as I already had an RG620X.

Now I wish I grabbed it... 



Megaton_900 said:


> Dont even know who this guy is, but his signature guitar looks amazing



Al Di Meola.



And that's a great PRS as well.


----------



## Zado




----------



## slapnutz

JP Universe said:


> I've seen about 10 examples show up of each over the last year online...
> 
> There's a 10th on Ebay right now for $3400 and it's not in too bad shape
> 
> Just don't ever crave a PGM 90th



Yeah mate, seen a few but its harder when you are in New Zealand to find decent ones people are willing to ship. (and the fact the Jem I last saw was >US$5000 ... and thats before shipping, duty, insurance and GST(tax)). It was a cleaner example than the Ebay one.

TBH my first preference is the RG2127x which is even harder to find and sucks coz there was one for sale on SS about 6months ago. I'd pay sooo much for that example now.


----------



## bouVIP

Want


----------



## Zado

bouVIP said:


> Want


OH SHEESH
















So much hate.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

misingonestring said:


> I don't care what anyone else says, I want this guitar.


 
Half SG, half Iceman, half Mockingbird? I like it!

I'm currently on a Southern Metal/Rock shitkickin' pentatonic licks binge and that explains my GAS for this:






But there's no way I can justify this unless I first sell something else...

Oh and I forgot about this one, I always loved the firebird shape but not the mini pickups...


----------



## bouVIP

Zado said:


> OH SHEESH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much hate.



The 7 version


----------



## OmegaSlayer

(I think this one is from some user here )





(You know what it is LOL)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Either an ESP Potbelly or an Ibanez Darkstone. Either way...











And while we're at it... this too.


----------



## Acrid

Ibanez RGA121NTF






Schecter KM-7


----------



## narad

JP Universe said:


> Just don't ever crave a PGM 90th



Hop on it:

Ibanez PGM90HAM 90


----------



## JD27

A white Strat of some sort... Don't care, gimmie, gimmie, gimmie! Though my wallet would probably prefer the Charvel.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> A white Strat of some sort... Don't care, gimmie, gimmie, gimmie! Though my wallet would probably prefer the Charvel.



I'm in the same boat, but I bought an SDX that I'm modding in honor of the So Cal. With So Cal matte black pickguard in hand, I'm ready to do some work. Realistically though, the cost of the SDX plus new pickups and OFR puts me over the price of a used So Cal. I prefer the neck on the Jackson, but then last week I finally played a MIJ San Dimas that I gelled with really, really well. I think it's the stepping stone I needed for the So Cal. 
Those are all killer options, but my GAS immediately goes Floyd over hard tail.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

This. All day. Classic look with metal capabilities.


----------



## feraledge

My next purchase is looking like one of the following;









The Charvel GAS is more well founded. I want a shredder tele bad and have 5 shredder super strats already. The Schecter GAS is more like morbid curiosity as I'd like to applaud Schecter for making a guitar that I'm really interested in. 
I've also realized that my GAS is a serious addiction. I was thinking that I could get another guitar if I stopped messing with what I have for like 3-4 months. So I thought about doing a self-imposed ban on buying/selling/trading any guitars until my tax return. I embraced the idea for an hour before realizing that the ban time includes holidays, likely bonus, and my birthday, with a 2 week paid vacation in the center where I'll likely finish all current guitar related projects. 
Self imposed ban was dead in the water. 


I think I have a problem...


----------



## feraledge

Acrid said:


> Schecter KM-7



This shot is such a killer selling point. That is a handsome guitar. Keith is definitely someone with his finger on the pulse. 
If I hadn't sworn off hardtails and could get along with the feeling of a Hipshot, Schecter might see two purchases from me in 2014.


----------



## Tesla

I have so many...but here are my most recent GAS inducers!


----------



## Zado

don't care 'bout the front,as long as this thing costs less than 1500&#8364;,I'm fine even with a pink hello kitty sh!t.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I'm in the same boat, but I bought an SDX that I'm modding in honor of the So Cal. With So Cal matte black pickguard in hand, I'm ready to do some work. Realistically though, the cost of the SDX plus new pickups and OFR puts me over the price of a used So Cal. I prefer the neck on the Jackson, but then last week I finally played a MIJ San Dimas that I gelled with really, really well. I think it's the stepping stone I needed for the So Cal.
> Those are all killer options, but my GAS immediately goes Floyd over hard tail.



Yeah I typically prefer a hardtail guitar, but I'm leaning towards that Charvel. That might have to go on the Sweetwater payment plan. I love the white body, black pickguard and maple fretboard look.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Yeah I typically prefer a hardtail guitar, but I'm leaning towards that Charvel. That might have to go on the Sweetwater payment plan. I love the white body, black pickguard and maple fretboard look.



I read this like a checklist of win.

- Charvel
- Sweetwater
- payment plan
- white body
- black pickguard
- maple fretboard


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I read this like a checklist of win.
> 
> - Charvel
> - Sweetwater
> - payment plan
> - white body
> - black pickguard
> - maple fretboard



Oh and Black Friday coming soon. Might catch a nice discount, always a good time to make an irresponsible guitar purchase.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Right now I'm GASing for more bass gear. 
Schecter Stiletto C5





Gallien Krueger 800RB. Old Reliable 





Gallien Krueger 700RB. Maybe.





And a couple of these, Gallien Krueger Neo 2x12:





EDIT: And a fretless and/or Music Man-style bass of sorts. Been listening to some Tony Levin stuff and he makes me want one so damn badly.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Eleven Rack
Event BAS 20/20 pair (studio monitors) 

So many guitars/Bass to even mention.


----------



## Acrid

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Charvel7string

[/ATTACH]

So tasty.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And since after buying a G&L USA Legacy, I want one of these:


----------



## Schaug

Massive GASsing lately....  All of this plus Mayo Regius 7 elements (Water)


----------



## SeductionS

This Suhr


----------



## Fathand

Lately I've been gassing on:

Ran Crusher FT8
Ibanez M80M
Ibanez RGD Prestige (the one with the fixed bridge)

Leaning more to the eight's, and still have a dilemma there but now that RGD is also getting very appealing to me...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My friend just showed me this...



DAMMIT!


----------



## jonajon91

Zado said:


> OH SHEESH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much hate.



Wow, I dont think I have ever seen a pick guard embedded in the guitars body, can someone link more like this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SCHECTER GUITAR RESEARCH


----------



## AndruwX

Is it possible to suffer from GAS when you have 0 money to buy Guitars/Gear?
Sometimes I spend hours looking guitars on the internet. Sadly, that's the only thing I have to spend.

*ba dum tshh*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AndruwX said:


> Is it possible to suffer from GAS when you have 0 money to buy Guitars/Gear?
> Sometimes I spend hours looking guitars on the internet. Sadly, that's the only thing I have to spend.



Look above. I want to buy an entire Schecter/Spector and Gallien Krueger bass rig, but I'm broke as shit.


----------



## JD27

AndruwX said:


> Is it possible to suffer from GAS when you have 0 money to buy Guitars/Gear?
> Sometimes I spend hours looking guitars on the internet. Sadly, that's the only thing I have to spend.
> 
> *ba dum tshh*



Never let a low supply of cash get in the way of irresponsible GAS purchases.


----------



## feraledge

AndruwX said:


> Is it possible to suffer from GAS when you have 0 money to buy Guitars/Gear?
> Sometimes I spend hours looking guitars on the internet. Sadly, that's the only thing I have to spend.
> 
> *ba dum tshh*



GAS is not limited to how much you own or purchase. Means dictate how much you're able to go broke over gear purchases. Addiction dictates the drive/search/yearning. 
I currently own 7 guitars, 1 acoustic, and 1 bass. My GAS list is probably on par with people who currently own 100 guitars and those who only own 1. 
The Post Your GAS thread and NGD threads are there to help you work through your wishes to irresponsibly blow what money you do and don't have on gear and then help vet the purchases and trades you do end up making.


----------



## feraledge

Basically this thread/forum is like an addiction support group that lives and dies by "well, you obviously need one more" every time.


----------



## dedsouth333

feraledge said:


> Basically this thread/forum is like an addiction support group that lives and dies by "well, you obviously need one more" every time.



Best comparison ever!!


----------



## rg401

Petrucci 90th anniversary






Always loved that 1


----------



## jonajon91

Dingwall afterburner 6 string fretless. Quilt top and a drop tuner on the B string. £2500 second hand. Pretty much my dream bass.


----------



## JD27

Why do I have this curse otherwise known as GAS?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Either one is acceptable. Or both...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I take it you've tried one? Hows it compare with other harmonizers?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I take it you've tried one? Hows it compare with other harmonizers?


 
To be honest, I haven't yet and been eager to try them. I've been on the market for a compact intelligent intelligent harmoniser pedal for years. I emphasised intelligent as a lot of hamonisers I've used are usually fixed to pitch, or can handle major/minor changes, but still fixed to assinged harmony (can't switch from 3rds to 4ths depending on chord). All Boss units can handle the latter, but it's not enough. 

I have tried Eventide's vocal pitch shifter equivalent funny enough, and that got me curious on Eventide. All 3 units also have a handy option to plug to another instrument/acompaniment to track harmonies depending on the chords played by the source. Very cool. 

The Digitech, I suspect is a compact version of the old harmonisers that Joe Satriani used in the song 'Why'.

EDIT: I think I made a mistake on the vocal unit, it may have been a TC Helicon Voice Tone, I forgot now. Still curious on the Eventide though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ah, well, I was curious because I was also keeping an eye on harmonizers. I was looking at some of the lower end stuff (Boss PS-6) and the higher-end (Eventide Pitchfactor), but I decided on the Digitech GSP1101 since Digitech seemed to have the budget harmonizer thing down.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## Given To Fly

Bloody_Inferno said:


> To be honest, I haven't yet and been eager to try them. I've been on the market for a compact intelligent intelligent harmoniser pedal for years. I emphasised intelligent as a lot of hamonisers I've used are usually fixed to pitch, or can handle major/minor changes, but still fixed to assinged harmony (can't switch from 3rds to 4ths depending on chord). All Boss units can handle the latter, but it's not enough.
> 
> I have tried Eventide's vocal pitch shifter equivalent funny enough, and that got me curious on Eventide. All 3 units also have a handy option to plug to another instrument/acompaniment to track harmonies depending on the chords played by the source. Very cool.
> 
> The Digitech, I suspect is a compact version of the old harmonisers that Joe Satriani used in the song 'Why'.
> 
> EDIT: I think I made a mistake on the vocal unit, it may have been a TC Helicon Voice Tone, I forgot now. Still curious on the Eventide though.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ah, well, I was curious because I was also keeping an eye on harmonizers. I was looking at some of the lower end stuff (Boss PS-6) and the higher-end (Eventide Pitchfactor), but I decided on the Digitech GSP1101 since Digitech seemed to have the budget harmonizer thing down.



The Eventide PitchFactor is the way to go short of having another person playing harmonies along with you, and even then, the PitchFactor won't make mistakes.


----------



## MetalHeadMat

Jackson SL1. The one I want the most, but I haven't been able to pin point a finish. If I got a trans finish, I'd put black hardware on.











I've also been GASing over one of these for a while, just can never find one :\ Ibanez Prestige RG2660ze





And one of my buddy's is trying to pawn this off on me... Reeeally considering it. Has EMG's for $400.


----------



## TuneLowPlaySlow

Dreaming about custom 7. Trans blue vs Spalted maple.


----------



## Jake

welp finally got to play one of these





GAS reignited


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Some new JP's to complete the herd. Hopefully that'll happen very soon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Given To Fly said:


> The Eventide PitchFactor is the way to go short of having another person playing harmonies along with you, and even then, the PitchFactor won't make mistakes.



Trust me, I'd love the Pitchfactor, but $300 - $500 for a single effect is too much for me.


----------



## Charvel7string

Olas custom washburn solar 7 with an evertune


----------



## Given To Fly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trust me, I'd love the Pitchfactor, but $300 - $500 for a single effect is too much for me.



I completely agree. You get 10 effects with each Factor Pedal though. Someone made a chorus preset for the TimeFactor and its so good I sold my chorus pedal. My TimeFactor and PitchFactor have replaced everything except my ISP Decimator and possibly two others...I'm still deciding. Anyways, my point is you aren't getting 1 effect with a Factor pedal, you're getting 10, and when manipulated correctly, you start eliminating the need for other pedals on your board. Now keep in mind, I don't really like pedals all that much, I see them as a necessary evil, but these Eventide pedals (and the Strymon pedals, to some extent) are more like rack FX you step on rather than a guitar pedal. 

Now, spending $300 on a boutique Fuzz pedal?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I honestly never knew that.  Did a bit of reading, and it can apparently be used as an octaver, delay, and as you said, a chorus. It even seems to have an expression pedal so it can be used as a harmonizer. I dig that.

And it's MIDI programmable, too. May look into it more, then.


----------



## Fathand

Quitting the Internet might be a good idea, otherwise I might buy this..


----------



## last_for_death




----------



## monkeysuncle

^ Yes!!!

One on craigslist locally right now, tried with all of my might to apprehend it.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

these:


----------



## Buddha92

getting this sometime this week


----------



## dedsouth333

A JP70 if everything goes according to plan (although not much has lately).


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Given To Fly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I honestly never knew that.  Did a bit of reading, and it can apparently be used as an octaver, delay, and as you said, a chorus. It even seems to have an expression pedal so it can be used as a harmonizer. I dig that.
> 
> And it's MIDI programmable, too. May look into it more, then.



I would think of the PitchFactor as a harmonizer that also has delay, modulation, etc. "Harmonizer" is actually trademarked by Eventide and the PitchFactor is the only Factor pedal to have the word "Harmonizer" in the title. You can use it without an expression pedal but that limits the pedal quite a bit. I'm just starting to mess around with MIDI, but yes, its very MIDI programmable!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Given To Fly said:


> I would think of the PitchFactor as a harmonizer that also has delay, modulation, etc. "Harmonizer" is actually trademarked by Eventide and the PitchFactor is the only Factor pedal to have the word "Harmonizer" in the title. You can use it without an expression pedal but that limits the pedal quite a bit. I'm just starting to mess around with MIDI, but yes, its very MIDI programmable!


 
I'm cool with either unit, ideally my impulsive pedal collector side wants both.  But it seems the Harmony Man is discontinued and the Pitchfactor seems more accesssible in my situation. Once I come across it (hopefully very soon), I'll snag it immediately...

...and hopefully a Boss Slicer and Terra Echo as well.


----------



## Given To Fly

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm cool with either unit, ideally my impulsive pedal collector side wants both.  But it seems the Harmony Man is discontinued and the Pitchfactor seems more accesssible in my situation. Once I come across it (hopefully very soon), I'll snag it immediately...
> 
> ...and hopefully a Boss Slicer and Terra Echo as well.



I don't love pedals all that much which is why I love the Eventide stomp boxes. They are capable of so much and its all really high quality. "They are rack processors you step on!" As for collecting, there actually is some logic in buying multiple Factor pedals. Why? The PitchFactor manual is 51 pages! But once you've learned that, you've passed Eventide 101 and can use the other stomp boxes relatively easily. They sound amazing, they are over engineered and overbuilt, and I love it!


----------



## Boss302

Neck Thru w/ultra access
Grover Tuners
Seymour Duncan passives
5-way switch w/coil tap
"Vine of Life" inlay

Discontinued in 2008

Want!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Boss302 said:


> Discontinued in 2008



Reissued in late 2013/early 2014. 



And if it's pretty easy to setup the Eventide Pitchfactor with a MIDI-capable amp and a MIDI footcontroller, I wouldn't mind centering my entire rig around one. All I really need is a delay, chorus, and some pitch effects.

Also a plus if expression pedals work via MIDI with the Pitchfactor.


----------



## Dayviewer

This doesn't exist, just photoshopped it, but one day, one, friggin', day, I WILL own this thing (7 strings though, was too lazy to photoshop the extra one )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been listening to Celtic Frost and Triptykon. Now I lust for an Iceman, specifically, the IC350.






With a couple of upgrades.











Or






Unsure if I'd go for the B&B L500XL, Dimarzio X2n, or DiMarzio D-Activator X (maybe even the PAF Pro) if I wanted a classic death/thrash metal guitar for drop B/C# tuning.


----------



## Zado

Boss302 said:


> Neck Thru w/ultra access
> Grover Tuners
> Seymour Duncan passives
> 5-way switch w/coil tap
> "Vine of Life" inlay
> 
> Discontinued in 2008
> 
> *Back in 2014 *
> 
> Want!


*fixed


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been wanting to get a guitar with dual Phat Cats now, then I saw these&#8230;


















&#8230;but why oh why are you only Japan exclusive?


----------



## liamh

So good


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Yup, I can definitely get into that...dayum! 


As for my current GAS, kind of a surprising choice, but this one, the Douglas Scope 727 Nat Ash 7:






Why, you might ask? It's looking like I might be able to afford one of these around Christmas time, and for some reason, the insanely low price ($125 currently, hoping the sale lasts another month) makes the GAS even worse. At that price, pretty much all it needs to do is have fairly good playability and stay in tune, because even if I wound up having to swap out the bridge pickup, I'd still be doing alright. 

If I do indeed get this one, I have one mod planned for sure...the headstock shape is alrightish as is, but I noticed if you were to do a little creative woodworking, you wind up with something pretty close to an ESP headstock, so I'd be doing that and getting rid of the decal, perhaps to come up with something of my own, or maybe just leave it blank.


----------



## s4tch

I never thought I'd ever be GASing for a distressed/relic'd guitar.


----------



## Boss302

Zado said:


> *fixed


 
Well is that really confirmed yet? But I'd rather have the originals anyway. I'm looking at one for $500 right now!


----------



## imprinted

The shinyyyyy:











I want my old Caparison TAT-I back somewhat fierce. Sellers remorse!

an Axe FX-II would be nice as well since I can't play my Sig X in my new flat. Booooo!


----------



## will_shred

Right now, JP-7's have me by the balls.

Best guitars I've ever played ever.


----------



## Boss302

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Reissued in late 2013/early 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> And if it's pretty easy to setup the Eventide Pitchfactor with a MIDI-capable amp and a MIDI footcontroller, I wouldn't mind centering my entire rig around one. All I really need is a delay, chorus, and some pitch effects.
> 
> Also a plus if expression pedals work via MIDI with the Pitchfactor.


 
Yeah I suppose. I found the prototypes already for sale after I posted this. I can't wait to get my hands on one. Hopefully I'll have one by the end of next week! 

And the next thing I'll need to get is a tube amp. Currently running through a 150w Line 6 Spider IV because it was only $400 for the half stack. What would be the way to go? Marshall?


----------



## Given To Fly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Reissued in late 2013/early 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> And if it's pretty easy to setup the Eventide Pitchfactor with a MIDI-capable amp and a MIDI footcontroller, I wouldn't mind centering my entire rig around one. All I really need is a delay, chorus, and some pitch effects.
> 
> Also a plus if expression pedals work via MIDI with the Pitchfactor.



The Factor pedals use a 1/4" mono jack to connect the expression pedal. But you can assign a MIDI controller to do just about anything on the PitchFactor including anything the expression pedal is assigned to do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Boss302 said:


> And the next thing I'll need to get is a tube amp. Currently running through a 150w Line 6 Spider IV because it was only $400 for the half stack. What would be the way to go? Marshall?



Depends on what you plan on playing. Usually Peavey stuff is best on the cheap, especially used.

Also, yeah, the Schecter Classics are coming back under a limited run for 2014. 



Given To Fly said:


> The Factor pedals use a 1/4" mono jack to connect the expression pedal. But you can assign a MIDI controller to do just about anything on the PitchFactor including anything the expression pedal is assigned to do.



Sounds good to me. If by some miracle I get the cash for a Pitchfactor, I'd probably get a Behringer controller with the upgraded Eprom.


----------



## JD27

Or poor mans Rockerverb maybe?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

This so much


----------



## Boss302

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Depends on what you plan on playing. Usually Peavey stuff is best on the cheap, especially used.
> 
> Also, yeah, the Schecter Classics are coming back under a limited run for 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me. If by some miracle I get the cash for a Pitchfactor, I'd probably get a Behringer controller with the upgraded Eprom.


 
Metal dude. That's why I'm about to get my second Schecter! I wouldn't go cheap though. I need something to really help my $1000 guitars soar, so I figure an amp for around the same price would be the right thing to do.

I live in a house with 2 full stack Marshalls and an Orange head with a Mesa Boogie clone cabinet. I just don't use them since they're not mine. 

What would be a good amp for using both EMG actives and SD passives through? That's all I've got now. No telling what I'll get later. I'm really craving a nice Jackson with some DiMarzios since everyone talks so highly of them. But it'll be a while until I can afford a $2000+ guitar.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This without the Kahler: Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP MASTERWORKS Banshee-8 2013 NAMM SHOW 8-String Electric Guitar

And this so much: Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP Production Series Sunset Classic-II 7 Black Ocean 2013 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Boss302

ThePhilosopher said:


> This without the Kahler: Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP MASTERWORKS Banshee-8 2013 NAMM SHOW 8-String Electric Guitar
> 
> And this so much: Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP Production Series Sunset Classic-II 7 Black Ocean 2013 7-String Electric Guitar


 
Have you ever played a Schecter US Custom? I'm so extremely curious as to how good they are but I can't find any one who owns one or has even played one.


----------



## XeoFLCL

The new Schecter Avenger 7 we're getting.

I'll gladly trade both of my testicles for one. If anyone is interested, feel free to PM me!






CJLsky said:


> As for my current GAS, kind of a surprising choice, but this one, the Douglas Scope 727 Nat Ash 7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, you might ask? It's looking like I might be able to afford one of these around Christmas time, and for some reason, the insanely low price ($125 currently, hoping the sale lasts another month) makes the GAS even worse. At that price, pretty much all it needs to do is have fairly good playability and stay in tune, because even if I wound up having to swap out the bridge pickup, I'd still be doing alright.
> 
> If I do indeed get this one, I have one mod planned for sure...the headstock shape is alrightish as is, but I noticed if you were to do a little creative woodworking, you wind up with something pretty close to an ESP headstock, so I'd be doing that and getting rid of the decal, perhaps to come up with something of my own, or maybe just leave it blank.


Just a heads up, I had one of these and I really hated it. It sounded very clacky, had a bad fretjob, and was just in general shoddy craftmanship, the neck wasn't very stable and pulling or pushing on it slightly would cause it to shift in pitch, the floyd felt very cheap, and I had to shim the neck to even get reasonable action.. This was something like 3 or 4 years ago though, when they went for 200USD, and this is also *my own personal opinion*, so take it with a grain of salt obviously. I tried both a d sonic 7 and a JB7 and they just sounded... bad.... I'd end up trading it to my buddy who liked it fortunately, but I never ever considered that model ever again after that experience.

The Douglas Hadron series, however... I've owned 3 of them and each one has been ....ing amazing and outclassed even my most expensive guitars, including my Ibanez SIR27FD (in terms of tone at least, the fretwork and weight on the ibanez are still much superior). The only downside is they're _....ing heavy,_ (easily the weight of a full mahogany hellraiser 7, if not more) which is surprising for a guitar that's been slimmed downed to about the size of a SLSMG, but then again I'd consider the weight a major reassurance in terms of tone. Oh, and the stock pickup, while not horrible, isn't the best. Swapping it out for something else would probably be best, I actually put a fullshred 7 in mine and I love it with that pickup.

Actually, I guess you could say I'm actually gassing for my 4th one as of recent, because of the new flamed top ones:
http://www.rondomusic.com/hadron727bkflame.html

Can't get enough of these things


----------



## skisgaar

joshuavsoapkid said:


> This so much



You and me man. You and me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Boss302 said:


> Have you ever played a Schecter US Custom? I'm so extremely curious as to how good they are but I can't find any one who owns one or has even played one.



I've heard nothing but good things.



Boss302 said:


> Metal dude.



Peavey. 5150(II), 6505(+), XXX, 3120, JSX, Ultra Plus... any of those will do.

And now I'm GASing for a baritone 7-string. Been listening to a lot more SYL/Hevy Devy lately, so I need something for Open C+G. 

Agile Interceptor 727 RN CP Tribal Green - RondoMusic.com
Agile Hawker 727 Floyd Tribal Blue - RondoMusic.com
Agile Septor Pro 730 EB CP White - RondoMusic.com

Probably one of these one day.


----------



## Don Vito

My stepdad gave me his shitty old Crate halfstack, which to my surprise, has godlike distortion. The problem is that it has been to hell and back, so I need some good stickers to punx it out and cover the roadwear. So yeah, I'm gassing for car decal stickers and stuff. It's impossible to find any good ones unless you live in the city and have access to one of those niche novelty shops that reeks of weed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Which Crate head is it?


----------



## Don Vito

GX 1600 xl

Haven't played it in a while, but I remember it had this super tight sort of 80's thrash sound to it. I can't seem to find pictures of this particular one on the internet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Did it look like this?


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah, sept' the Crate logo is long gone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Good, that'll improve the tonal integrity. 

But honestly I know jack shit about the GX1600. I've heard of it a few times but I've never seen anyone that's owned one.


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> _Good, that'll improve the tonal integrity. _
> 
> But honestly I know jack shit about the GX1600. I've heard of it a few times but I've never seen anyone that's owned one.


I have to ask why.

Mine's an XL model(whateverthe....thatmeans), making it even more mysterious. I should play it, being room temperature outside today(I keep it in the toolshed).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was a bad joke since everyone hates on Crate. 

Maybe it's pretty much a non-stereo GX130C without the onboard chorus?


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crate GX130C = Ampeg VH140C = Brutal as .... death metal amp.


----------



## Don Vito

oh cool lol

I never tried playing death metal on it. Had more of a thrash metal thing going on(maybe because I was in standard E tuning).


----------



## BrailleDecibel

XeoFLCL said:


> Just a heads up, I had one of these and I really hated it. It sounded very clacky, had a bad fretjob, and was just in general shoddy craftmanship, the neck wasn't very stable and pulling or pushing on it slightly would cause it to shift in pitch, the floyd felt very cheap, and I had to shim the neck to even get reasonable action.. This was something like 3 or 4 years ago though, when they went for 200USD, and this is also *my own personal opinion*, so take it with a grain of salt obviously. I tried both a d sonic 7 and a JB7 and they just sounded... bad.... I'd end up trading it to my buddy who liked it fortunately, but I never ever considered that model ever again after that experience.
> 
> The Douglas Hadron series, however... I've owned 3 of them and each one has been ....ing amazing and outclassed even my most expensive guitars, including my Ibanez SIR27FD (in terms of tone at least, the fretwork and weight on the ibanez are still much superior). The only downside is they're _....ing heavy,_ (easily the weight of a full mahogany hellraiser 7, if not more) which is surprising for a guitar that's been slimmed downed to about the size of a SLSMG, but then again I'd consider the weight a major reassurance in terms of tone. Oh, and the stock pickup, while not horrible, isn't the best. Swapping it out for something else would probably be best, I actually put a fullshred 7 in mine and I love it with that pickup.
> 
> Actually, I guess you could say I'm actually gassing for my 4th one as of recent, because of the new flamed top ones:
> Douglas Hadron 727 Black Flame - RondoMusic.com
> 
> Can't get enough of these things



That hardon gives me a Hadron. Wait, I mean...nevermind, you get me. 

Thanks for the heads-up, though! I was expecting that it wasn't gonna be perfect, but the bit about the neck gives me a moment of pause, I must say. I may still take the plunge if it's still on sale when I've got the money, as I've heard that some of those guitars improved a bit in quality after their first production runs, but I will definitely be taking advantage of their return policy if I get something with a neck that does that. Or maybe try going for that Hadron if I can get enough money together, I've heard nothing but good things about that model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don Vito said:


> oh cool lol
> 
> I never tried playing death metal on it. Had more of a thrash metal thing going on(maybe because I was in standard E tuning).



Well my friend who owns a SS-140C (which is very similar) uses it for thrash, and it works just find. it's just popular as a death metal amp.


----------



## Don Vito

I'll have to tune down to C today and find out. Of course, I also run my HM-2 through the clean channel when it's really time to raise some hell.


----------



## Boss302

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've heard nothing but good things.


 
Like, Jackson USA competition?




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Peavey. 5150(II), 6505(+), XXX, 3120, JSX, Ultra Plus... any of those will do.
> 
> And now I'm GASing for a baritone 7-string. Been listening to a lot more SYL/Hevy Devy lately, so I need something for Open C+G.


 
So just Peavy huh? Alright, I'll have do look into them a little more.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've always associated 6 string baritones with being a 7 string without the E1 (And the G to an F#). Is this not the case? Because if it is then I would just get an 8 string with a 28" scale or something! I know how it is man. I honestly got sucked into Meshuggah and while I don't really listen to them much anymore, I still want an 8 string so bad just to get the brootalz every now and then.


----------



## Don Vito

I don't know if it's this, or the 10,000 hentai tabs I have opened, but I'm getting turned on.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I've had an ongoing love/hate relationship with this guitar. I played this the first time in Shinjuku Rock Inn back in 2010 and was so put off by it, that I walked away disappointed. Since then it's been swinging between "I want it again" or "I don't want one anymore" constantly. Now I want one again, with a PAF7 neck, DActivator bridge.

I'm still umming and arring about the Edge Zero though, and I don't want the hardtail version...


----------



## donray1527

Im thinking about buying a floyd mocking bird


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Like, Jackson USA competition?


 
Just try one and find out if you get the chance. 


[/QUOTE]
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've always associated 6 string baritones with being a 7 string without the E1 (And the G to an F#). Is this not the case?[/QUOTE]

A 6-string baritone is just a really long 6-string.  It won't sound like a 7-string unless the 7-string is also baritone. 

Also, relating to my Iceman GAS, anyone ever compared the DiMarzio X2N, D-Activator X, and Bill Lawrence L500XL?


----------



## Boss302

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A 6-string baritone is just a really long 6-string.  It won't sound like a 7-string unless the 7-string is also baritone.


 
Yeah I know! The scale length is a lot longer and that is the only difference. But because of this, people normally tune it down right? Like, a 6 string baritone would be tuned from B to B.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it's not just for tuning low. You could use them if you want to use any tuning with lower gauge strings and still have tight tension.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Gas cured just pulled the trigger on this Now for that RGD


----------



## feraledge

Tried this today and now I get the EBMM JP deal. 
Now I have this GAS.. Great. Most likely unattainable. Sterling? Maybe...


----------



## JD27

I like my JP100D a lot, it only makes me want the JP6 that much more.


----------



## feraledge

After having the pleasure of trying out like 6 (Cherry Hill, NJ, awesome Sam Ash and GC in the same strip mall, insane), I don't get why they have unfinished necks on some and painted/glossed on others. The unfinished are SOOO much faster.


----------



## JD27

All guitars need unfinished necks. My Phoenix 1000 and JP100d both have that.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JD27 said:


> All guitars need unfinished necks. My Phoenix 1000 and JP100d both have that.


Or satin necks


----------



## Jake

well I _was_ GAS'ing for another one of these so I got one


----------



## Blood Tempest

This will forever be GAS for me:




I don't want a beat up one, and that's all I ever seem to find when I'm in the market for one. 

Also this, with my custom specs. Dat Viper headstock! Ultimate GAS for me here: 





And Mayones will always make me GAS hard:















And none of these will probably ever be able to happen


----------



## JD27

I would take any Mayones that I could afford... Only problem is to afford one I have to separate with a lot of my property, maybe even a kidney. The Regius 7 Gothic tops my list though.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> I would take any Mayones that I could afford... Only problem is to afford one I have to separate with a lot of my property, maybe even a kidney. The Regius 7 Gothic tops my list though.



I'm with you on that! I'd have to wipe out my herd just to get 1 of them, I think.  Not worth it to me.


----------



## Don Vito

Riffed on one of these yesterday. I'm in love.





It will remain GAS though, since I can't afford it.

In more realistic news, I found this sweet headless strat that I'll probably pick up next week if it's still there.


----------



## djentbojangle




----------



## Broken

Saw one on ebay for about $515 CDN. Wish I could, it sound so nice when I tried one few years ago.


----------



## JD27

Need a Rhoads V... Silverburst as a bonus.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JD27 said:


> Need a Rhoads V... Silverburst as a bonus.


Dude, that looks so awesome.


----------



## JD27

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Dude, that looks so awesome.



The Matte Black inlays are so badass with the Silverburst color. I've never owned any Jacksons, but the Pro series seem pretty solid.


----------



## Broken

JD27 said:


> Need a Rhoads V... Silverburst as a bonus.



I have one, I think they call the inlays 'Alumiloid'. Not crazy about the EMG's, tried for a year to get used to them but gonna change soon. Oh, and the Jackson site doesn't tell you, but they're push/pull 'coil split' pickups.


----------



## JD27

Broken said:


> I have one, I think they call the inlays 'Alumiloid'. Not crazy about the EMG's, tried for a year to get used to them but gonna change soon. Oh, and the Jackson site doesn't tell you, but they're push/pull 'coil split' pickups.



Yes thats it, Alumiloid... Should be 81's and 89s with coil tapping, which I thought was kind of cool. Besides that, how do you like the guitar? I found one for a good price used, was thinking about grabbing one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After (finally) ordering a Boss Slicer, In a serious pedal collecting kick again...









































I mean, I already have a Wah, Flanger, Compressor and 3 different Delays but I can't help it. I LOVE PEDALS!  Plus I've only recently fell in love with Reverb pedals...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My Strat GAS is at an all time high, so I really wanna grab one of these. 






Also really, really want of the old Charvel Model 1A's, 2's, and 3's.













And, of course, them new Schecters.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ Garlicbread fingerboard+tomato soup body+single pickup=


----------



## feraledge

Currently GAS'ing for a better relationship with B standard. I have run out of realistic justifications for buying any more 6 string superstrats. 
7s are justifiably different enough though...

And in which case...





...plus one string

Or...


----------



## Broken

JD27 said:


> Yes thats it, Alumiloid... Should be 81's and 89s with coil tapping, which I thought was kind of cool. Besides that, how do you like the guitar? I found one for a good price used, was thinking about grabbing one.



The guitar is amazing, other than my personal preference for pickups, this thing is definitely worth getting.


----------



## JEngelking

DC600C
Right Handed
Floyd Rose Tremolo

LN - Floyd Rose Locking Nut	
MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)	
CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)	
KRG - Kiesel Racing Green	
5MW - 5-Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)	
PTHR - Reverse Pointed Angled 6s Headstock	
PH - Headstock To Match Body Finish (Standard)
EFB - Ebony Fingerboard Black (No Streaking)	
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	
STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W	
R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	
C22B - C22B Bridge Pickup (Standard)	
C22J - C22J Neck Pickup (Standard)	
400 - Black Pickups (Standard)	
BC - Black Hardware	
46 - Elixir 1046E Light Gauge .010 - .046 (Standard)
BL - Black Logo	
HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case

Also, I'll take either or both of these:


----------



## RedDog22

7 & a 6-string both black in color


----------



## feraledge

Nearly $6000, but damn are these hot.









At the very least, I would easily pay to have a custom guitar with those finishes.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

feraledge said:


> Nearly $6000, but damn are these hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the very least, I would easily pay to have a custom guitar with those finishes.



Those finishes are INSANE.


----------



## MemphisHawk




----------



## RedDog22

Didn't know they made a 7-string V


----------



## ItWillDo

Blood Tempest said:


> This will forever be GAS for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want a beat up one, and that's all I ever seem to find when I'm in the market for one.



If you're up for a grey one, there's one currently for sale in Antwerp. According to the salesman the condition is as good as new and the price seems pretty reasonable. 

Ibanez K7 string - Te koop in Antwerpen | 2dehands.be


----------



## MBMoreno

One of these please


----------



## JLocrian




----------



## Lillub85

Ridiculous GAS (as they are expensive af!)

-Bernie Rico




-Ormsby




-Daemoness





Not as ridiculous (as I can afford it!)

-Ola Englund's Signature Washburn


----------



## TauSigmaNova




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still got the Strat GAS, but I want one of these now






So I can mod it to look like this





Or this





Also want one of these. Not a fan of the 6505/5150s overall, but grabbing one of these and loading it with KT77s or E34Ls... 






Oh, and one of these thingies.


----------



## patata




----------



## Whammy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still got the Strat GAS, but I want one of these now



I was actually thinking about one of these for modding too.
I really liked how pale the maple necks look 

My GAS is for this Fender...














I'm a huge Ritchie Blackmore fan and this guitar is actually one he uses, unlike his cheaper sig with the Seymour Duncan pickups.

Set neck
Gradual scallop
Only two single pickups


I only ever see this on the second hand market in Japan. After they are sold


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's actually one of the main reasons I wanted it, for the unfinished neck. 
The other is the 2-point trem. 

If I end up getting it, I may get a Titan in the bridge and just get 2 black-colored pickups for the stock ones (blue) or get two PAF Pros or go Titan/PAF pro (white). 

Also, what guitar is that? A Japanese Richie Blackmore sig?

Oh, I also wonder how one of these would sound with E34Ls.


----------



## Whammy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's actually one of the main reasons I wanted it, for the unfinished neck.
> The other is the 2-point trem.
> 
> If I end up getting it, I may get a Titan in the bridge and just get 2 black-colored pickups for the stock ones (blue) or get two PAF Pros or go Titan/PAF pro (white).
> 
> Also, what guitar is that? A Japanese Richie Blackmore sig?



Is the neck completely unfinished  Like no staining or lacquering at all?

It's a Japanese Fender ST-175RB. If I got that guitar I'd never feel the need to get another Fender again...



...well, maybe the Custom Shop Ritchie Blackmore Relic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, it's not unfinished, but it looks like it.  It's a thin satin finish, apparently, which is still good.

So it's a Japanese Blackmore sig? Or just more of an "inspired by" guitar? Either way, I like it, just wish it had a middle pickup since I need one with a strat.


----------



## Whammy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, it's not unfinished, but it looks like it.  It's a thin satin finish, apparently, which is still good.
> 
> So it's a Japanese Blackmore sig? Or just more of an "inspired by" guitar? Either way, I like it, just wish it had a middle pickup since I need one with a strat.



Satin finish. I like 

It _was_ a Blackmore sig. I think the production only ran for a few years in the late 90's.
It came in a olympic white color or some sort of cream color.
There was also a version with some Roland Synthesizer system attached to it.
I wouldn't call it a rare guitar but I haven't seen many 

I never understood the sig with Seymour Duncan Quarter Pounders in it.
He never used Quarter Pounders 
He did use the Schecter F500T and as far as I know the Quarter Pounder is based off that pickup.
But still, he switch primarly to Lace Golds around the late 80's early 90's.
So I don't get the Quarter Pounders in his sig 

Enough going off topic, I'll shut up now


----------



## ZachK

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's actually one of the main reasons I wanted it, for the unfinished neck.
> The other is the 2-point trem.
> 
> If I end up getting it, I may get a Titan in the bridge and just get 2 black-colored pickups for the stock ones (blue) or get two PAF Pros or go Titan/PAF pro (white).
> 
> Also, what guitar is that? A Japanese Richie Blackmore sig?
> 
> Oh, I also wonder how one of these would sound with E34Ls.



The JSX sounds awesome with EL34's I woulda kept mine if I had the space and the ability to crank it.

Current gas:





And my other GAS is my ....in' RG8 that needs to come in still


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm sure the EL34s are awesome, but I meant E34Ls, which are supposed to be like pissed-off EL34s.


----------



## ZachK

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm sure the EL34s are awesome, but I meant E34Ls, which are supposed to be like pissed-off EL34s.



The guy I picked mine up from HAD E34Ls in it at one point, he showed me a couple recordings and it sounded really aggressive and balls to the wall awesome. He switched to 6l6's before the sale 

I preferred EL34's over the 6l6s


----------



## JD27

I got the blues... The Reindeer Blues, don't care which one.


----------



## Blood Tempest

ItWillDo said:


> If you're up for a grey one, there's one currently for sale in Antwerp. According to the salesman the condition is as good as new and the price seems pretty reasonable.
> 
> Ibanez K7 string - Te koop in Antwerpen | 2dehands.be



Thank you for the heads up on that find! I get a little cautious/worried with sites that I'm not familiar with as far as big purchases like that go. I'd love to try to snag it, but don't think I'm gonna give it a go.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ZachK said:


> The guy I picked mine up from HAD E34Ls in it at one point, he showed me a couple recordings and it sounded really aggressive and balls to the wall awesome. He switched to 6l6's before the sale
> 
> I preferred EL34's over the 6l6s



Ah, I see. 

Well I'm not a big tube amp guy, I'm more into SS, digital, and hybrid, but I do have an interest in tube amps loaded with KT's, 6550s, E34Ls, and such. 



JD27 said:


> I got the blues... The Reindeer Blues, don't care which one.



The best blues to have.


----------



## ZachK

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Well I'm not a big tube amp guy, I'm more into SS, digital, and hybrid, but I do have an interest in tube amps loaded with KT's, 6550s, E34Ls, and such.



I was all about teh t00bz before I got my POD. Digital kicks too much ass.

If I had an Axe2 or Ultra I'd never buy an amp again..

Except a Rockerverb


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

JD27 said:


> I got the blues... The Reindeer Blues, don't care which one.


----------



## Teabag Jones

Zado said:


>



What is this?!?!?!?!?!?! I want!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

patata said:


>


----------



## col

RedDog22 said:


> Didn't know they made a 7-string V



Actually they make two (Nergal sig Hex 7):


----------



## JEngelking

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or this



Hooooly shit, GAS is off the charts after seeing this.


----------



## Minoin

Lillub85 said:


> -Ormsby



Damn, this keeps amazing me when it pops up now and then. Perry is definitely something special, too bad he works on the other side of the planet


----------



## ItWillDo

Blood Tempest said:


> Thank you for the heads up on that find! I get a little cautious/worried with sites that I'm not familiar with as far as big purchases like that go. I'd love to try to snag it, but don't think I'm gonna give it a go.



It's Belgium's biggest site for used gear and I've done many successful transactions through it so I'm pretty sure it's legit. But I do understand your concern.


----------



## Dayviewer

These 3 (also in the order I'm buying them >.>)


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## RedDog22

nothin' special, just one of these  27 fret w/ bound ebony fingerboard


----------



## Broken




----------



## Spectre 1

Massive gas for a Horizon, this one has me droolin'.


----------



## fc3603

Mine would be any Suhr mordern models.


----------



## Broken

Spectre 1 said:


> Massive gas for a Horizon, this one has me droolin'.



 old style headstock and that quilted maple top


----------



## stevexc

That's the top of my list right now... maybe with a BKP Piledriver in the bridge...


----------



## obZenity

I want it. . . I want it so bad


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Even if I already have 2 Whammy Pedals, Digitech just announced this reissue and I want it viciously. 






And these from the Ibanez 2014 lineup:











Plus whatver the new RG7 with Dimarzio PAFs and Lo Pro Edge in Cobalt blue that's coming. I think I'm due for another 7. 

Plus I just realised, all my RGs have black headstocks. This issue must be addressed!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Curt

That thing screams Fortin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> That thing screams Fortin.



Because it's his Meathead amp, just mass-produced.


----------



## celticelk

Since the NAMM leaks have been disappointing me so far, I'm looking at picking up a used Ibanez AX7521 and doing a pickups-and-hardware replacement on it for 7-string SG post/doom goodness. Some of the carved-top PRS-type 7s are also tempting: the PRS SE, of course, but also the Carvin, and maybe the Jericho if they release a non-white baritone 7.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

Was gassing for a Jackson B7. However in the UK they're as rare as rocking horse shit! 

So I've just put a deposit on a DKA7! Gets here next month. 

I also have a custom on the way so I couldn't justify the extra grand for a B7.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This, or anything else with a decent silverburst:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Have you seen pics of the LTD AS-600?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Have you seen pics of the LTD AS-600?



I have, but I don't like the headstock and the busy inlays  But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

By busy inlays, you mean the 12-fret inlay or the split block inlays? Because the LTD version won't have the 12th inlay.

The headstock, yeah, not everyone's taste.


----------



## Zado




----------



## madloff

Definitely one of these bad boys with the Hipshot on there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After seeing the Breaking Benjamin news, I'm GASsing for these now...


----------



## Blood Tempest

This is KILLING me right now. Throw in a Nazgul/Sentient set


----------



## Broken

Blood Tempest said:


> This is KILLING me right now. Throw in a Nazgul/Sentient set




 I saw the specs...of course throw in some Seymour Duncans like you said.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Broken said:


> I saw the specs...of throw in some Seymour Duncans like you said.



SO MUCH WIN.


----------



## Broken

There was probably a few of these somewhere is the thread, but I didn't see them.


----------



## 77zark77

just dreamin' of a 7 string Strat Malmsteen .................. 

Far beyond the reality !


----------



## Leuka

Almost everything that is here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.439494429023.237069.287341599023&type=3


----------



## aneurysm

Exactly THIS, problem is no one knows, if Gibson ever will make it a production Model ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bumping for more Strat GAS











Fender Lite Ash Strat. Dat birdseye.


----------



## Don Vito

I got the strat GAS too, but I'm uber poor 

Anyone have experience with these? I can't decide if they're junk or good projects.





edit: anyone have ex. with MF used? Are returns easy?


----------



## Jake

I have started the grueling saving process required to obtain another one of these.





being poor sucks but it'll pay off


----------



## aneurysm

Can´t wait till the hit the Stores


----------



## Broken

aneurysm said:


> Can´t wait till the hit the Stores



So nice...unfortunately gold hardware wears fast for me. Maybe swap to black.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

aneurysm said:


> Can´t wait till the hit the Stores



They're already online on Thomann. Just not available yet.


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## RedDog22

aneurysm said:


> Exactly THIS, problem is no one knows, if Gibson ever will make it a production Model ?


heres a "blinged-out, 120th Anniv Double Diamond Explorer"  tweeted by Guitar World https://twitter.com/GuitarWorld/status/427504641387941889/photo/1 if you're into diamonds as well as gold  :


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ew.


----------



## RedDog22

77zark77 said:


> just dreamin' of a 7 string Strat Malmsteen ..................
> 
> Far beyond the reality !


I thought I read/heard on youtube that all or some of his axes are scalloped like my current GAS (2011?) FR 27:


----------



## Sabaism

@ DonVito,
Some years back, just before fender forbid SX to use the original headstock shape me and some of my friends bought around 20 of these.
I still have two of them and they are awesome, i like them very much. Quality on all that I have seen was flawless minus the five way switch which sometimes tends to make noise when switching.

Cheers Jo


----------



## MemphisHawk

RedDog22 said:


> I thought I read/heard on youtube that all or some of his axes are scalloped like my current GAS (2011?) FR 27:




Yngwie is pretty well known for his scalloped fretboards. He even had some otherwise completely original 50s and 60s strats scalloped. To put some extra shine on it, he just throws them all in this pile together on the floor with no cases or anything. 

[YOUTUBEVID]HZeOOsSgx2Q[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Whammy

A seven string version of the Jem2K DNA. Sure it doesn't exist but I can dream.

A full production run of them too so I can afford it. Don't know it Steve Vai would be able to give out that much blood for the paint


----------



## Nik_Left_RG

Rhodes Gemini or Orthos


----------



## Insinfier




----------



## aneurysm

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> They're already online on Thomann. Just not available yet.



I wonder how they compare to the older series which were made in Japan ?


----------



## RedDog22

MemphisHawk said:


> Yngwie is pretty well known for his scalloped fretboards. He even had some otherwise completely original 50s and 60s strats scalloped. To put some extra shine on it, he just throws them all in this pile together on the floor with no cases or anything.
> 
> [YOUTUBEVID]HZeOOsSgx2Q[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## TheFerryMan

bass






7





i've yet to get gassed by 6 string again...but i know it's coming...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MemphisHawk said:


> Yngwie is pretty well known for his scalloped fretboards. He even had some otherwise completely original 50s and 60s strats scalloped. To put some extra shine on it, he just throws them all in this pile together on the floor with no cases or anything.



Speaking of Yngwie, I'm not a fan of him at all, but I REALLY ....ing want his sig Strat.






The only things I'd change is throwing in a SC-sized humbucker in the bridge or replace all the pickups with EMG SAs. Also wish it came with 22 frets, but it's Yngwie's specs, so I can't complain.

Although I'm not sure how thick of a gauge the stock brass nut takes. I've heard the highest they can take is .011 - .048, which isn't much of a problem since I've switched from .010 - .052 to .0105 - .048 recently. I just don't want to deal with shaping a brass nut.


----------



## Mprinsje

basically all of ESP's 2014 lineup.


----------



## BusinessMan

The Dino cazares model to come into production, a reversed headstock 7 string rgd, a ran custom, and an ibanez rgd2127


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

More GAS










Washburn WM24 Renegade. The cheaper, imported brother of the ever-popular Washburn WM526. Apparently there were two versions; one with a standard RW fretboard and nickel frets, and one with a phenolic fretboard and SS frets like the USA CS versions.


----------



## TylerEstes

Pretty much any Ibanez Prestige 7 string
ESP M-II
Surf green Fender American Special Stratocaster with maple fretboard
4 watt Vox tube combo with an Electro Harmonix reverb pedal and Voodoo Labs tremelo pedal 
Skervy Skerv Raptor 8 string
this Ibanez JEM that's at my favorite pawn shop

And a fat sack


----------



## gunch

2014 Official GAS list


----------



## bouVIP

Current GAS






If all goes well, it'll be reality soon...


----------



## Blitzie

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> This, or anything else with a decent silverburst:




this is my exact guitar. it's the best thing that's ever happened to me. Get one when you get the chance, you won't regret it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bouVIP said:


> Current GAS
> 
> If all goes well, it'll be reality soon...



This, and Blacky.

So much want.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And just like that, I want a Zon bass:








And of course my 2014 Ibby list:


----------



## Bear R.

ESP Formula FR..Not avail.in the USA.discontinued..why.?..
"Satin Black, Black pearl binding, Black Chrome hardware, White EMG's.."


----------



## feraledge

I'm about to nip a huge one in the bud, but I'll save that for the very likely NGD post that's looming this week. Making moves...

But the next one is probably going to be based off whatever the best deal I can find on one of these is:


----------



## Don Vito

bouVIP said:


> Current GAS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a custom instrument, but Ty Tabor's blue Yamaha Pacifica here. 



And to add to the Strat GAS, one of these:





Goddammit I got so many project Strats I want to make.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Blitzie said:


> this is my exact guitar. it's the best thing that's ever happened to me. Get one when you get the chance, you won't regret it!



Well, it's kind of a bummer that the burst isn't as consistent on every Eclipse. I just recently noticed.


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> I got the strat GAS too, but I'm uber poor


Soooooooooooo, what's the jist on MiK Squires? Are they any better than say a new Squire Affinity? (I found one on musicgoround for $99)

I'm still probably going to get the SX, but I want to make sure I'm missing out on anything.


----------



## stevexc

Don Vito said:


> Soooooooooooo, what's the jist on MiK Squires? Are they any better than say a new Squire Affinity? (I found one on musicgoround for $99)
> 
> I'm still probably going to get the SX, but I want to make sure I'm missing out on anything.



Affinities can be hit or miss, but the Classic Vibes I've played kick SERIOUS ass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've heard good things about the Korean Squiers. Which one are you looking at?

Also, since my Bad Monkey is about to die, I'm GASing for one of these ODs...
















Don't know which to get, though.  So I'd like some opinions.


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've heard good things about the Korean Squiers. Which one are you looking at?


I did a little google search, and the ones from 89 are supposed to be good or something like that. This one doesn't look very old, but there's no way to tell.





Looks solid to me. I'd like the stock machine heads to be decent, because I don't have the money to replace them right away. The thing with cheap strats like the Affinity and the Yamaha Pacifica, if that they're always loaded with the stiffest tuners possible, and they don't hold tune all that well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've heard the same thing, even moreso for the Japanese stuff.

Looks solid to me. How much cash would you have? Could probably get some Guitarfetish tuners.


----------



## Don Vito

I had guitarfetish locking tuners bookmarked  The SX is going to run be about $150 with shipping, so I could buy the new tuners if I went with the Squire. Not sure what shipping on it's going to be, but I can't imagine it being over $20. Another good thing about the Squire is the HSS config. I'm buying a strat mainly for the neck pu tone, but it's nice to still be able to use some distortion every now and again.

Thanks for the words


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is it Musicgoround? Sometimes their shipping can be a bit pricey, but $20 - $30 sounds about right.


----------



## Don Vito

Didn't you buy your RG7 from there?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. Was around $30 for shipping if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zado

oh and this

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/namm-2014-schecter-stand-in-pictures-593256/31


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. Was around $30 for shipping if I remember correctly.


Did it need much work, or was it decent playing straight from them? I know this _GREATLY_ varies, but I feel the need to ask.


----------



## JD27

Need more Reindeer to pull my metal sled... and more ESPs in general. Think I need to part with some stuff to make it happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don Vito said:


> Did it need much work, or was it decent playing straight from them? I know this _GREATLY_ varies, but I feel the need to ask.



Don't remember. Think all I needed to do was adjust the truss rod and the saddles to my taste.


----------



## RedDog22




----------



## Don Vito

Oh my god, I found a Dean that I want.


----------



## Blasphemer

^






But seriously:


----------



## Curt

Schecter C-1 stealth in matte silver is calling to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> Schecter C-1 stealth in matte silver is calling to me.



 I'm feeling that pain, too. I'm glad to see GC offers the Floyd one in silver.


----------



## Curt

As am I, floyd or no, I need that thing.


----------



## Blitzie

Blitzie said:


> this is my exact guitar. it's the best thing that's ever happened to me. Get one when you get the chance, you won't regret it!




Let me feed your GAS. She's in a good home


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm going to be picky, but if that had the EMG 57/66 set, it would look even better.


----------



## Syriel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going to be picky, but if that had the EMG 57/66 set, it would look even better.



Isn't it the 57/66? Or the Hetfield set. Look closely and it's got pole pieces and the EMG logo. 

This is my GAS right now.


----------



## Gitte

My God!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Syriel said:


> Isn't it the 57/66? Or the Hetfield set. Look closely and it's got pole pieces and the EMG logo.



It's the Het Set, unless he got some black-covered 57/66s.


----------



## Allealex

I'm not in a band, I don't gig and I only play at home but damn I'd kill for one of these:


----------



## aneurysm

Hahahha me too, tried it at some local Store and it f...... killed


----------



## Blitzie

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going to be picky, but if that had the EMG 57/66 set, it would look even better.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's the Het Set, unless he got some black-covered 57/66s.



No, they're the Hetset. These are great pickups. I woud LOVE to give the 57/66 a test run, and yes it would be sexy as hell, but I haven't been able to find a pair and I can't justify the price at the moment.

One day


----------



## rockstarazuri

Thanks to Mark who was playing a Mayones Setius 7 last night's live at Tokyo, now I want one for myself.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I don't know why. I mean, I already own a Glaive, but now this has been discontinued, and I love the Blood Red colour, now I want it...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Euro model only.


----------



## Zado




----------



## ctgblue

*What I have:*

*Guitars*
'96 Jackson DR5 with EM's
'96 Jackson DR5 with Dimarzio's and coil tapping (up for sale)
Hot rodded Squier Affinity Tele with all new black hardware, electronics, and GFS blade pup's (up for sale)
Partscaster Walnut strat with blade pup's
'13 ibanez Iron Label 7 string with EMG's
'12 Ovation Elite TX 778
'12 Ministar Castar travel electric guitar

*Pedals*
Digi RP500
Digi DF7
Danelectro FishnChips EQ x 2
BBE Sonic Stomp
Mod Tone delay
Budda Zenman OD (up for sale)
Digi phaser 7 (up for sale)
Artec power supply

*Amps*
Engl Fireball 100
Engl Raider 100 (up for sale)
Orange Thunderverb 50 (up for sale)
Laney Ironheart 15 studio (up for sale)

*Speakers*
Jet City JS12X x 2

*What I'd like:*

Carvin DC700 - Aquaburst, maple 20" board, abolone dots and logo
Carving V3M combo or Engl Gigmaster 30 (need portability) the Raider is 'just' a little too big for me to want to take places.


----------



## RedDog22




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I love the HSH camoflague.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've always wanted to see a guitars with pickups angled like that. 

Also, GASing for 25.5'' (or 25'') singlecuts on top of the Strat gas I have.


----------



## shanejohnson02

Right now, I'm GASing *hard* for one of the following:

Strandberg Boden CL7 blue flame (Or a similarly finished Carvin DC700 would be an acceptable substitute)

Carvin CL450 - I've been bitten by the classical bug again.

PRS SE Zach Myers (Or, you guessed it, a similary specced Carvin SH60)


----------



## Zado

LP gas is very slowly fading
Back to carved superstrat gas


















I hope it won't turn into 80's superstrat gas again,damn it was terrible last time


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

+1 to Andre's ESP.


----------



## Zado

Always wondered how in the world he is not considered an official ESP endorser he plays ESP since the very beginning,they should have made him at least a couple of signature (which I'd have bought of course )


----------



## warpedsoul

Zado said:


> LP gas is very slowly fading



I LOVE a teardrop silverburst! But that Rosewood has got to go. Ebony only on a silverburst. I love my Gibby LP Studio Silverburst that has ebony.

And I love that Blue ESP as well.

I would love to have a Dave Thomas McNaught single cut. Either the black one below or one like it in blue.





Also gassing for a Dual Rec.


----------



## Zado

I like rosewood in there,it just gives a vintage-y look


----------



## warpedsoul

Zado said:


> I like rosewood in there,it just gives a vintage-y look



Right on. Doesn't work for me, but still great looking none-the-less.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Always wondered how in the world he is not considered an official ESP endorser he plays ESP since the very beginning,they should have made him at least a couple of signature (which I'd have bought of course )



I think he's miffed about it, too. It looks like he recently switched to Ibanez, and is using an RGA that's pretty much a carbon copy of his ESP.

Also, for bursts and vintage-looking Les Pauls, I can deal with Rosewood. With Les Paul Custom-esque Pauls, ebony is a must for me.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he's miffed about it, too. It *looks like he recently switched to Ibanez*, and is using an RGA that's pretty much a carbon copy of his ESP.
> .









the nightmare of my youth has just become real.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito

^ I have the fizzshit/beehive Taiwanese version if you want it. 

No seriously PM me I want to get rid of it.


----------



## JEngelking

I have no clue why I want one of these. I have no practical use for one as I don't play any music that would call for tones you get out of these amps, nor do I have a good way of recording it for clean tones. It sounds good for what it is, yes, but for whatever reason it just seems really appealing.


----------



## LUNDY

One of these is happening this year...


----------



## Don Vito

JEngelking said:


> I have no clue why I want one of these. I have no practical use for one as I don't play any music that would call for tones you get out of these amps, nor do I have a good way of recording it for clean tones. It sounds good for what it is, yes, but for whatever reason it just seems really appealing.


I know this feel. Played this beastly ass guitar yesterday, but I can't find any practical use for it as far as what I'm trying to play these days.


----------



## Emil357

SO hard GAS right now!


----------



## Samark




----------



## JD27

Oh no, it's spreading... First it was the Jazzmaster,






Now, it is the Strats. I just love how plain they are, no markers and one volume. 











And the M-1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Strat GAS still going on, but I want one with a FR, so one of these










With an EMG S/SA/SA set.






Black guard on both, white pickups on the SDX, and black pickups on the LTD.


----------



## mnemonic

JD27 said:


> Oh no, it's spreading... First it was the Jazzmaster,
> 
> http://assets.fender.com/frl/97b5ec...enerated/d9a5d5e7fcbcda8c0c49cbbb8a859220.png
> 
> Now, it is the Strats. I just love how plain they are, no markers and one volume.
> 
> http://www.dv247.com/assets/products/70612_l.jpg
> 
> http://magazine.dv247.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/jim-root-stratocaster.jpg
> 
> And the M-1
> http://static.musiciansfriend.com/d...07/DV020_Jpg_Jumbo_512955.974_black_satin.jpg



Oh hell yes. I can definitely get behind these minimalistic one-pickup, no-inlay guitars.

That being said I don't like what they've done to the strats controls. I think it would look nicer and be more functional (for me, at least) with the volume knob at the bottom and the pickup switch in the normal position.


----------



## JD27

mnemonic said:


> Oh hell yes. I can definitely get behind these minimalistic one-pickup, no-inlay guitars.
> 
> That being said I don't like what they've done to the strats controls. I think it would look nicer and be more functional (for me, at least) with the volume knob at the bottom and the pickup switch in the normal position.



Wouldn't be hard to get a new pickguard from Warmoth and have them arranged however you like.


----------



## _RH_




----------



## arielmarx1014

oh no I use to do this!!!!! lol


----------



## JEngelking

Don Vito said:


> I know this feel. Played this beastly ass guitar yesterday, but I can't find any practical use for it as far as what I'm trying to play these days.



Those Steph Carpenter models are hot. It's taken me a while, but I've finally grown to like the look of the pickup configuration on them.

Been GASing for an SC-608 lately too. I'd like to do a mini mod project like yellowv did to his B8 a while ago: gold hardware and white pickups. I just wish there were a way to buy white EMG soapbar covers because I'm more of a passive pickup guy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some friends of mine were joking that I'd look awesome using pink guitars.

So the GAS ignites...





















Even the standard pink RGs will suffice.


----------



## Stealth7

Don Vito said:


> ^ I have the fizzshit/beehive Taiwanese version if you want it.
> 
> No seriously PM me I want to get rid of it.



I'm watching a few MIJ ones on ebay so I'll wait and see what happens. Cheers!


----------



## imprinted

Oh meeeeeee.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

UHOH not strat GAS&#8230; reminds me of when I played bass, and our guitarist had a MIM tele and a MIM strat&#8230; such want, such jealousy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm also looking at basses, too. Not helping at all.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Me too. 

Also I'd like a bass in pink:

Particularly, this Zon Legacy Elite V Tetsuya model:


----------



## Jakke

I need a RAN Cruiser in my life:


----------



## Don Vito

JEngelking said:


> Those Steph Carpenter models are hot. It's taken me a while, but I've finally grown to like the look of the pickup configuration on them.


The neck was a lot chunkier than I imagined(like Schecter-tier chunky), but other than that, it was immaculate.


----------



## Enter Paradox

Sorry, just a quick bad shoop.


----------



## bouVIP

If it's Pink GAS then this has to be here!


----------



## Syriel

A varberg 7.


----------



## yuvioh

rga 420z prestige. I been wanting this ever since I started learning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Strat GAS still going on, but I want one with a FR, so one of these
> 
> *Jackson SDX*
> *LTD ST-213FR*
> 
> With an EMG S/SA/SA set.
> 
> *EMG Single Coils*
> 
> Black guard on both, white pickups on the SDX, and black pickups on the LTD.



Decided to do a mockup of these ideas.


----------



## Broken

There's just something about this that makes me GAS for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That makes me want an Epi one.


----------



## Pandaonslaught

I don't have a picture but I just got an email from strandberg to make the made to measure guitar. And I am GASing so hard about it. I've bought 4 guitars in the past 6 months and placed an order to Daemoness. so i shouldn't but i want to omggg


----------



## Zado

...all made by a luthier 20 mins from my house....and I had no idea.I find hard to believe how idiot I am.


(the last one was asked by the customer to be the clone of an Ibanez J-Custom,with partially skalloper frets too)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^RIP your wallet.


----------



## Don Vito

Unfortunately, the company selling this is charging rather much for what is supposed to be a cheap LTD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dude, I want to hug you right now. I've been looking for that guitar since... Forever!


----------



## JD27

Don Vito said:


> Unfortunately, the company selling this is charging rather much for what is supposed to be a cheap LTD.



That is actually a L-2 from the first year or two that LTDs existed. Price is about what they were new, although this is not in stock anymore. Noticed that with a lot of their inventory. The older LTDs are actually pretty nice, I have 2 Mirages from around 96-97.


----------



## Don Vito

JD27 said:


> Price is about what they were new, although this is not in stock anymore. Noticed that with a lot of their inventory.


 sorry Jazz...


----------



## JD27

Don Vito said:


> sorry Jazz...



Yeah it sucks, thought it was awesome when I came across it a while back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nah, I didn't really want the guitar, it's just I was trying to find that picture and the name. 

Although if that guitar ever show up again, I wouldn't hate it.


----------



## Zado

awww some pics didn't show up there


----------



## MrGreed0101

*my gas** since I know this brand... 
*

*this one with a figured maple fretboard and a white uncovered crunchlab/liquifire set on it 
**



*
*






*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Never wanted an SG or SG variant until I saw Kaoru busted out his latest 7 in tonight's Dir En Grey show. Couldn't capture it on the phone so I googled an image:






 ...or a similar purple 7. Like this one:







That recent NGD didn't help either.


----------



## Paincakes

This thread is the devil!

I'm currently gassing over Ibanez RG770DX... either in Laser Blue 




or Violet Metal.





So hot!


----------



## Broken

Paincakes said:


> This thread is the devil!
> 
> I'm currently gassing over Ibanez RG770DX... either in Laser Blue
> 
> or Violet Metal.
> 
> So hot!



Well you're on the right track with the maple fretboard, but it is a tough decision. I'd combined the two and call it a Laser Metal RG.


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Convictional

I need a headless like this. They look absolutely stunning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Isn't that a Strandberg Boden?


----------



## Whammy

I now want this mini guitar.
The neck pickups is actually a speaker


----------



## RedDog22

I just sold an entry level Peavey after upgrading to a mid-level Schecter. I wouldn't mind having one of these to replace the entry-level Peavey  - Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7 String Baritone Electric (let the hating begin  ):


----------



## Convictional

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't that a Strandberg Boden?



It is. I love the shape of the Boden body, although I've never really had a chance to play a headless. I really want to try one.


----------



## Reganito

I'm in that rare lucky position where my current GAS is on its way to me! Ibanez Iron Label RGIR27FE my first seven. And I couldn't get a seven to record with without a bass with a B string so I also ordered a Yamaha TRBX305 5 string bass. Both should be here this week and I'll be all straight until GAS strikes again.


----------



## Don Vito

Whammy said:


> I now want this mini guitar.
> The neck pickups is actually a speaker


Where does one acquire a Doraemon Eclipse? 

I wish I could find this one


----------



## Fat-Elf

Not really a fan of "metal guitars" but these ESPs are just too crazy not to like.


----------



## Don Vito

You don't even have to import them anymore from Nippon anymore.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> You don't even have to import them anymore from Nippon anymore.



Really? I tried finding them from Musamaailma (the local ESP retailer) but they didn't have any. Though, no wonder as it's only the beginning of March.


----------



## Don Vito

i got that pic from esp's site

you can buy'em there

edit: nevermind US only


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> i got that pic from esp's site
> 
> you can buy 'em there




US only.


----------



## jeleopard

GASing hard for a KM7...

Good thing I ordered one


----------



## Nofire

One of these may very well be my graduation gift to myself in about 2 years. I wish I wasn't a poor college student...


----------



## col

This body (with HB routes) and a baritone neck from Warmoth:


----------



## Zado




----------



## aneurysm

@Zado, damnit which brand is that and where can i get one ?


----------



## Vigaren

aneurysm said:


> @Zado, damnit which brand is that and where can i get one ?



that guitar is build by Daemoness guitars. That is a custom shop in UK. That gutiar was built for Nolly of Periphery!


----------



## Whammy

Don Vito said:


> Where does one acquire a Doraemon Eclipse?
> 
> I wish I could find this one



There is also a 2003 model...





I think the one you posted is the 2005 model. I could be wrong though 

Here is a link to the new one which is on the Japanese ESP site.
ESP × ¥É¥é¤¨¤â¤ó


----------



## Don Vito

wow the ESP japan site hasn't changed a bit


----------



## Jonathan20022

These 3, two of them might be happening soon so we'll see how things turn out. That Jackson Broderick has always been on my want list, same with the Olympic White Strat, single coil goodness!

Also, MURICA'!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

"mellow out green"


----------



## JD27

VBCheeseGrater said:


> "mellow out green"



I like the colors in the Peace series, but I would have to swap the knobs and bridge out.


----------



## narad

JD27 said:


> I like the colors in the Peace series, but I would have to swap the knobs and bridge out.



Yea, Gibson always does something tacky to ruin an otherwise beautiful guitar. An easy fix though, and the green really works on an LP IMO.


----------



## HighGain510

Not GAS'ing for much right now, I'd love to add a P24 Trem, Parker Fly 6'er and a GrandMeister 36 to the arsenal but so far I'm doing pretty darn good with GAS for the most part!  I get the feeling out of that group, the most likely one to come home with me soon is this guy:


----------



## Zado

aneurysm said:


> @Zado, damnit which brand is that and where can i get one ?


Like Vigaren said,that's a UK made Daemoness.Dylan is truly an artist,not only a great luthier (his guitars are some of the best instruments made in Europe),but his graphics are spectacular



























If you're into high quality graphic guitars,it's just foolish to search somewhere else.And if you love awesome figured tops,he's truly a great choice anyway as you can see(check his fb page for more pics).

He's not "cheap",as you might expect from any good luthiers with great craftmanship,but his works are worth every single cent.If someone said to me "hey,pick up any UK made guitar you want,it's for free",I'd choose Daem over any others




Blackmachine not excluded.


----------



## Techdeath

Oh my sweet Lord and Savior, thats hawt.


----------



## JD27

narad said:


> Yea, Gibson always does something tacky to ruin an otherwise beautiful guitar. An easy fix though, and the green really works on an LP IMO.




Tranquility Blue Burst 






Placid Purple


----------



## JD27

Never liked the Parker Fly shape, but these PDF105s are pretty cool. Need to find a local shop to try one out.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

I am gassing for an 8-string fanned fret semi-acoustic, because why the chuff not 

- this is a wes lambe






- this is a skervesen


----------



## Forrest_H

I'll just drop these here, I've been GASing for more 7 strings since I got my Agile.
















Also, I want a 7321 for some reason...


----------



## Preacher

RedDog22 said:


> I just sold an entry level Peavey after upgrading to a mid-level Schecter. I wouldn't mind having one of these to replace the entry-level Peavey  - Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7 String Baritone Electric (let the hating begin  ):


 
No one can hate on this, its beautiful


----------



## Mega-Mads




----------



## feraledge

Thinking hard about making some tough decisions to sell a lot of gear to buy this:


----------



## Paincakes

I want this, but with a maple neck and fixed bridge:






According to the owner, it's teal to blue to purple to black burst.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Thinking hard about making some tough decisions to sell a lot of gear to buy this:



It looks pricey. I am trying to sell some stuff off to get a Jim Root Jazzmaster. It's terrible, but sacrifices must be made.


----------



## s4tch

Zado said:


>



 That's hot. Drop the pickup ring and take my money!  (BTW he screwed the inlay at the 19th fret, it's supposed to be XIX, not IXX.)


----------



## Zado

s4tch said:


> (BTW he screwed the inlay at the 19th fret, it's supposed to be XIX, not IXX.)


you're right,I didn't even noticed that,good eye

Some more Daemoporn


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> It looks pricey. I am trying to sell some stuff off to get a Jim Root Jazzmaster. It's terrible, but sacrifices must be made.



$2450. Not absolutely insane, but considering the amount of gear I'd have to move to make it work, it's definitely up there. So I'll play the lottery instead.
That's with stainless steel frets too. Why pickup rings? Only flaw.


----------



## swedenuck




----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> $2450. Not absolutely insane, but considering the amount of gear I'd have to move to make it work, it's definitely up there. So I'll play the lottery instead.
> That's with stainless steel frets too. Why pickup rings? Only flaw.



That's not as bad as I thought, was thinking over $3k. Pickup rings don't bother me much on a solid color, if it was a nice quilt or flame, I would prefer not to have them.


----------



## canuck brian

Convictional said:


> It is. I love the shape of the Boden body, although I've never really had a chance to play a headless. I really want to try one.



I'll have that exact model at my place in about 2 weeks if you wanna come by and check it out.


----------



## canuck brian

s4tch said:


> That's hot. Drop the pickup ring and take my money!  (BTW he screwed the inlay at the 19th fret, it's supposed to be XIX, not IXX.)



What's really mindblowing about that guitar is that the graphic is actually scraped by hand.


----------



## Broken

Zado said:


> you're right,I didn't even noticed that,good eye
> 
> Some more Daemoporn



That black quilt maple top...and I think the Valkyrie's toga is falling off.

P.S. The "Daemoporn" is on page 69, awesome.


----------



## oakleaf

This....

Blueberry "Special Order" Handmade Double Neck guitar | eBay


----------



## eddygdk

This Ibanez always catches my eye


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP GAS is on the rise again.
Wants me an Eclipse.


----------



## p0ke

I'd get a different paintjob though.


----------



## Blood Tempest

This...is...killing me...inside...WANT!!! Add a black pickguard and maybe swap in white EMGs? Or potentially get repainted Philadelphia Flyers orange with a black pickguard, white pups, match the headstock in orange with a black and white Ibanez Prestige logo. HHHNNNGGGG!


----------



## gunshow86de

This. Not specifically this guitar, just generally anything Dylan has built or is building. Ever.


----------



## revivalmode

So much GAS...


----------



## tmfrank

revivalmode said:


> So much GAS...



If only we could still order a Walnut-topped Boden...a boy can dream I guess  As soon as the Boden 6's get released I might have to pull the trigger


----------



## Allealex

I don't know why but I'm gasing so hard for this, and the price doesn't help


----------



## SkullCrusher




----------



## mnemonic

^I've always dug the minimal look, great specs too. 

If they made a sevenstring version I'd get on the waitlist.


----------



## RedDog22




----------



## Zado

Did you remember this?





well it turned into this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




It is rather ugly, but I guess if you are desperate for a Floyd it's a nice alternative to routing the guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't care how it looks, it does what I want.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't care how it looks, it does what I want.



Someone on here was looking for a trem for a Flying V not too long ago. They need to see this.


----------



## JEngelking

EDIT: Nevermind I'm a moron.


----------



## JD27

JEngelking said:


> I'd just like to take a moment to point out that the man working on the Floyd Rose bridge is named Floyd.



I'd like to take a moment to point out that the man working the Floyd Rose bridge is Floyd Rose himself 

Floyd Rose Today | About Floyd Rose


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Floyd has also been spending his time as a country music songwriter. As of 2013, he has written a number of tunes recorded by some of Nashville's best session players showcasing his supreme skills as a composer and arranger, dating back to his days in Seattle with Q5.



Even though he invented one of the most-used pieces of hardware in metal guitar, he's a country guy.


----------



## JEngelking

JD27 said:


> I'd like to take a moment to point out that the man working the Floyd Rose bridge is Floyd Rose himself
> 
> Floyd Rose Today | About Floyd Rose



Well then, that would make sense.  Probably should've thought about that more before I posted...


----------



## TauSigmaNova

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




I honestly dig how it looks. Futuristic.

Anyway, still eternally gassing for an SLO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I remember you saying you wanted a Jet City. Don't want one anymore?


----------



## Don Vito

I was playing around with Halo's semi custom thing.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Jou




----------



## tm20

so, who want's to buy a $5,000,000 les paul? 

Nuclear Warrior Guitar from The Only Guitarist Ever and Scott Lifshine | eBay


----------



## Vigaren

I have exessive GAS every day. I want multiple guitars and basses and loads of gear. I love walking around at work dreaming of that stuff! It gets me through the day really!! Cant have enough gear!!!! Never ending search for moooore

Its nice to see other people that's also obsessed with that kind of stuff!!


----------



## timbucktu123

a musicman seven string of some kind


----------



## Musiscience

Anybody wants to buy a used Gibson Les Paul limited edition in santa fe sunrise? 
This has me gassing like crazy. I need therapy me thinks.


----------



## swedenuck

tm20 said:


> so, who want's to buy a $5,000,000 les paul?
> 
> Nuclear Warrior Guitar from The Only Guitarist Ever and Scott Lifshine | eBay



That's ....ing ludicrous! Pretty much saying that is the musical equivalent to the holy grail... 







This^
That v









^ These v





And last, but the longest time coveted...


----------



## maliciousteve

Just looks simple and classy to me. Would love a 7 string with a trem again.


----------



## RedDog22

tm20 said:


> so, who want's to buy a $5,000,000 les paul?
> 
> Nuclear Warrior Guitar from The Only Guitarist Ever and Scott Lifshine | eBay


 That description was  Looks like its got some high-end features like solid wood & bound fretboard


----------



## Musiscience

tm20 said:


> so, who want's to buy a $5,000,000 les paul?
> 
> Nuclear Warrior Guitar from The Only Guitarist Ever and Scott Lifshine | eBay



Person who wrote the description was probably in acute psychosis. Someone forgot to take his medication that morning


----------



## mnemonic

Musiscience said:


> Person who wrote the description was probably in acute psychosis. Someone forgot to take his medication that morning



There was a thread in the standard guitars subforum not long ago about that listing, apparently the guy is a few short of a sixpack.


----------



## madloff

This very much.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Erick Kroenen

^ never seen this brand/company before what's the name?


----------



## Zado

Erick Kroenen said:


> ^ never seen this brand/company before what's the name?



Onirica Guitars,a very small luthiery near my hometown made by two guys.They sure know their job

many cool pics in their facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/Oniricaguitars/photos_stream

That purple RG


----------



## bouVIP

So I got to check one of these out at a friend's store and it's crazy that it's an SE model and below a grand! If only I had room D:


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## bouVIP

OH GOD THAT white PRS 7 string is so sick. soo much want


----------



## rifftrauma

maliciousteve said:


> Just looks simple and classy to me. Would love a 7 string with a trem again.



Got one of these on order being currently built...All paid off...holy mother of GAS....


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

This beauty looks like they plugged a computer into my mind & produced my own custom guitar, except a blank fretboard & SD Black Winter pups






Does GAS pedal count?


----------



## jmeezle

This white DC800 w/ dark walnut top (binding) and a pair of Ionizers instead of the A80's.


----------



## Charvel7string

I can't get a mayo so my gas for a blakat and carvin is huge and A cst shop washburn any one know how a blakat is they have all the specs I want


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




My video


----------



## Zado




----------



## Whammy

It's fairly simple but I really like it.
Maple top / Ash body

I can't help but think it would look even more awesome without fret markers. Don't see enough maple fretboard with no fret markers 

If only I had money for more guitars


----------



## Jake

Well as I continue to think about my idea to buy a new ESP eclipse II I realize that for the price of one I could definitely find myself another used PRS SC which is literally the best guitar I've ever owned. So instead of a new brown eclipse my one big purchase this year may just be one of these (is this what growing up feels like?  ) just kidding I still have my metal guitars haha













mmmm charcoal burst


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Zado said:


>


THAT is one sexy guitar, too bad that rosewood fretboard throws it off. Ebony would go so much better with it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got a few ideas for modding the .... out of one of these.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I got a chance to play both of these (Yamaha SA1100 and Weddington Special) today.










My want is off the charts.


----------



## JD27

Maybe I'll just complete the set.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Placing an order for either the Blue or Chocolate Stain in the next few days, the wait is going to kill me but whatever haha. It'll be a nice surprise to myself in 3-4 months.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Placing an order for either the Blue or Chocolate Stain in the next few days, the wait is going to kill me but whatever haha. It'll be a nice surprise to myself in 3-4 months.



Chocolate, hands down!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been indesicisve on 8 strings for ages but this is changing my tune.


----------



## Whammy

I've finally come across some J-Customs that I like 100% 
Not that I can afford one 


Burl poplar top
Ebony fretboard
Bolt-on Tilted neck joint

And an interesting choice of pickups...
Neck - DiMarzio Air Classic (bridge) reversed for neck position
Middle - DiMarzio Red Velvet
Bridge - DiMarzio PAF 36th Anniversary Bridge

















Same as above but with an Exotic Maple top


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Whammy said:


> And an interesting choice of pickups...
> Neck - DiMarzio Air Classic (bridge) reversed for neck position
> Middle - DiMarzio Red Velvet
> Bridge - DiMarzio PAF 36th Anniversary Bridge


 
I can do without all the luxury/exotic specs, but I really want to try this pickup combo.  Maybe on my next RG project...


----------



## dedsouth333

Right now I'm gassing really, really hard for a 7 that that doesn't cramp my hand up. Looks like Ibanez and Jackson are off my list. Fingers are crossed that I can come up with something soon. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## aneurysm

LOVE me some ESP Beauties, so here you go !

Unfortunately i can´t afford either of them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After trying that Yammy yesturday, my hollowbody GAS is still off the charts... 

I've always wanted one of these, but after my time with that Yamaha


----------



## dametalbeast

PRS 2014 Zach Meyers sig and LTD BM-1 Ben Weinman sig. hollow beauties


----------



## jmeezle

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been indesicisve on 8 strings for ages but this is changing my tune.



DO EEEEET~!!

I love mine, you'll be so happy!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thanks to Joshua, I want one of these ....ers now. 






Main problem I have is that I planned to Hevy Devy it and throw in a pair of chrome EMGs, but the main problem is that compared to other hollowbodies, it seems like a bitch to mod.


----------



## Zado

You will love this


----------



## Zak1233

Back to Japan for 10 days next month, going to finally get a J-Custom seeing as I'll save about £1000 getting one over there. The hard part is deciding which one of these I'd want to get. Also I've been wondering, what's with J-Customs always getting placed on fur rugs


----------



## bouVIP

You have to get that purple 1 because it's on the sexiest rug!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After trying that Yammy yesturday, my hollowbody GAS is still off the charts...
> 
> I've always wanted one of these, but after my time with that Yamaha


Lucille is the sex.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It is. One of the few hollowbodies with a control cavity cover.


----------



## MatthewK




----------



## Preciousyetvicious




----------



## geese_com

Dying for one of these!


----------



## Zado

for those who actually don't read schec topic


























AxePalace guys actually know how to take proper pics


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>


----------



## Zado

I'd die for a california custom


----------



## loqtrall

The RGD7UC is all I need.


----------



## myrtorp

RGD2127fx! On monday I will pick mine up, cant wait!!!


----------



## celticelk

At the moment, I'm wavering between picking up a used AX7521 to mod, ordering a walnut Carvin CT7, and waiting to see what the soon-to-be-revealed Carvin 7-string is. (SCB7, SCB7, SCB7....)


----------



## col

Earforce One, the single channel version of this:


----------



## gunch




----------



## JEngelking

silverabyss said:


>



I'll see your Tim Mahoney sig, and raise you one Zach Myers sig.






Oh mah gawd I want one so bad...


----------



## geese_com

JEngelking said:


> I'll see your Tim Mahoney sig, and raise you one Zach Myers sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mah gawd I want one so bad...



Played a ZM a while back. It was a great guitar for the price. Put some nice pickups in it and you'd be all set.


----------



## solarian

Picked up the Tim Mahoney sig recently, it's a very sweet guitar!


----------



## alvaro89

Blasphemer said:


>


----------



## s4tch




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

s4tch said:


>



Double yes. 
I'd love to get me a Squier Classic Vibe body and a 22-fret Tele neck and make my own.


----------



## s4tch

^Good idea, but AFAIK the Classic Vibe lacks the arm contour which makes the Kotzen Tele über appealing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, didn't notice that. 
I just like how it's a pimped-out Tele Custom.


----------



## geese_com

s4tch said:


>



Owned one of these previously. Killer guitar. Huge neck but amazing guitar.


----------



## groverj3

I haven't yet received my custom select soloist, but I've already decided what my next gear purchase will be.

If I can find one... a SLAT3-7 in green swirl










Trans black would be ok, too. I guess I could live with the metallic gray version as well... however, I've already got one black guitar and I wouldn't want the black one.

I guess it might be hard to find, since they are discontinued and people seem to like them. They show up on the 'bay from time to time, so I'll be keeping an eye open! After I rebuild my gear budget from my latest ill-advised purchase, that is .


----------



## Whammy

I'm in love with the H-S pickup configuration. Especially if the single is slanted with extra frets 

If only this was a 7-string


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Let Washburn be your savior.


----------



## Whammy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Let Washburn be your savior.



Thank you


----------



## 3trv5u




----------



## madloff

Hello SCB7. Thank you Carvin.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

madloff said:


> Hello SCB7. Thank you Carvin.



Oh damn...


----------



## celticelk

madloff said:


> Hello SCB7. Thank you Carvin.



Seriously. That pretty much leaped to the head of the GAS list for me. If only they'd put an LP-position pickup selector on it.... Still, Carvin + singlecut 7 = WANT.


----------



## stevexc

Thanks to Konfyouzed, I'm back on the Jackson wagon...


----------



## Psionic

stevexc said:


> Thanks to Konfyouzed, I'm back on the Jackson wagon...



The green is killer but they should make it with matching headstock and reversed, that would be nice...

Also an ebony board ofc


----------



## KingLouis

I want a K7 soooo bad, GAS status to me bc I haven't thought Korn was cool since like 2001 haha. But dat Firespeak Blue though...

Also, either a 1077 or 2077xl. Also bc the awesome blue finish and extended scale.


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## stevexc

Psionic said:


> The green is killer but they should make it with matching headstock and reversed, that would be nice...
> 
> Also an ebony board ofc



The back of the neck/headstock is green, at least! I kinda like the black tbh, it makes it pop more. Of course green headstock and black body/headstock binding would be sweet too.


----------



## Chrisjd

Whammy said:


> I'm in love with the H-S pickup configuration. Especially if the single is slanted with extra frets
> 
> If only this was a 7-string



This thing would be SOOOOO cool if it wasn't a trem but rather a fixed bridge/hardtail.


----------



## narad

Chrisjd said:


> This thing would be SOOOOO cool if it wasn't a trem but rather a fixed bridge/hardtail.



Tremol-no??


----------



## Zado

narad said:


> Tremol-no??



no-tremolo is better


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been in a HSS Soloist kick lately...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That silver one.
Glorious.


----------



## geese_com

Most definitely this:


----------



## Les

THIS






AND SOO MUCH THIS





And this is on preorder woot!


----------



## aneurysm

With or without Beast, i want that Sucker !






and of course a nice 






you ask what is missing, here´s the Answer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Actually kind of want an Explorer now. Pretty much any black one, so I can mod a guitar similar to one of my favorite famous guitars.


----------



## rifftrauma

This...


----------



## Vrollin

silverabyss said:


>



If this guitar was in say, any colour but baby blue, I would have the money down for at least one already and geeing up for more. I just don't understand why they chose that colour, I cant see it being great for sales. I'm hoping that as with the SE 7s we will see a few more colours done on models like this and the ZM.
Lets face it, this is the classic PRS shape most people want with a stop tail option and they have given done it for us in a reasonable price range, if they were to do even just black I don't think they would keep up with the orders.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Because it's his sig model and he wanted it like that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Man, I'm missing my old SoCal... 






Might need to get one of the newer ones, either white or blue...

EDIT: And I need to own a good Precision Bass before I die:


----------



## Vrollin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because it's his sig model and he wanted it like that.



Yeah I get that, but why not release his sig version and another range of the same setup but in either a different colour or flame top? Maybe thats up their sleeve for next year?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Anything headless really, but I don't have teh monehz for it unfortunately. And the talent to wield it like the grandmasters.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



All of m yes.


----------



## Defi

A god damn fender stratocaster


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

aneurysm said:


> With or without Beast, i want that Sucker !



You should get the KK if you wanted a JCM, especially if you play metal. Imagine having a stock JCM, but with the press of a button, you'll also have a fire-breathing monster with a built-in noise gate.


----------



## s4tch

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man, I'm missing my old SoCal...



Double   I've never played one, but knowing old Jacksons, Charvels, I have a feeling that those might just be the ultimate superstrats that kept a lot of the original idea.


----------



## aneurysm

Yeah i know and tell you what. I already tested that Beast but had some serious Problem.
I´am not LYING but i couldn´t play the goddamn Thing cause my Feet went like crazy and the Dude who wanted to sell it couldn´t stop laughing .
Have you ever compared it to the JVM ? 
Point is, i only play at Bedroom Levels and the KK needs to be cranked to sound best.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The JVM will probably sound better at low volumes. The 2203KK, even though it has a boost, still relies on power amp sounds like a standard JCM. The JVM relies heavier on the preamp, but like most Marshalls, will need some help from a cranked power amp.


----------



## aneurysm

What i really liked about the 2203KK was it´s raw Tone and with some serious Punch ( thanks to the KT88 ).
JVM sounds more polished but also has more Gain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## Black Mamba

Roasted Maple neck. Roasted Swamp Ash body.


----------



## gunch

Vrollin said:


> If this guitar was in say, any colour but baby blue, I would have the money down for at least one already and geeing up for more. I just don't understand why they chose that colour, I cant see it being great for sales. I'm hoping that as with the SE 7s we will see a few more colours done on models like this and the ZM.
> Lets face it, this is the classic PRS shape most people want with a stop tail option and they have given done it for us in a reasonable price range, if they were to do even just black I don't think they would keep up with the orders.....




I forget which year exactly but the Tim Mahoney SE has been for a while and got the new bevel style for 2014

Also I like the color 

Edit: It came out in 2011


----------



## Vrollin

silverabyss said:


> I forget which year exactly but the Tim Mahoney SE has been for a while and got the new bevel style for 2014
> 
> Also I like the color
> 
> Edit: It came out in 2011



Its all about the bevelled edge!


----------



## Whammy

I've had an obsession with blue guitars and maple necks for a while now. But it's starting to take a different direction.

I love this guitar but I feel kinda wrong about it


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

or


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Need a P/J to put these in.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Honestly, right now it's this:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Even though I'm worried about the lack of support and the meh cab sims, I'm REALLY wanting a HD500 again.


----------



## BucketheadRules

The Jackson SL2H-V.






I mean... it's a Soloist. I have a Soloist already so I know it's comfortable, plays great and has incredible fret access. Plus this one has a nice natural finish, which looks great and is nice and thin, so probably improves the sound a bit as well. And it has two great pickups, and best of all, a Floyd Rose that isn't recessed. Non-recessed is the way to go with Floyds IMO, and nowhere near enough guitars have them.

It's f*cking perfect.


----------



## aneurysm

Lzzy Hale got the first Prototype 2 Days ago !!!!
Seems my Dream will finally become Reality and it becomes a Production Model


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Even though I'm worried about the lack of support and the meh cab sims, I'm REALLY wanting a HD500 again.




I like the old school Charvel that Jensen is playing.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My latest GAS is a Line6 DT25, but then I'll first need to get rid of my current amp. Poor, poor me.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Kaappari

Fat-Elf said:


> US only.



I'm probably very late, but Musamaailma once told me that they can get hold of any esp or it's sub brands.


----------



## Dabo Fett

a green strandberg boden 7 with a mesa tremoverb and a two notes reload right now and im set


----------



## MetalAddict23

Picked this up in the store the other day and it just felt of such high quality and i was blown away by the way it felt in my hands. Ive been itching for a modified explorer shape bad enough lately this is killing me!! I must own one soon!!!


----------



## MetalAddict23

So much want!!


----------



## tm20

want one so bad right now


----------



## TheStig1214

A Boden 7 will forever evade my collection and my tax bracket.


----------



## gunch

Either or


----------



## Exit Existence

I guess this is good as any place to post this. I just pulled the trigger on my first carvin 7 after pussy footin around it for a few years.

DC700 in aqua burst with hipshot bridge flame maple top, MOP Block inlays, and the entire neck thru peice will be made of flame maple. Beyond stoked!


----------



## blastgatr

Dingwall ABZ 4 string
Dingwall ABII 6 string
Dingwall Super P 5 string
Mayones Patriot 5 string
Skervesen anything except headless
PRS SE 24
PRS SE 24 7-string 
Darkglass B3K
Aguilar Tone Hammer 350
Aguilar Cabinet (any really)
Line 6 Spider
Orange Crush 50W Bass Amp

I'm more of a bassist than a guitarist so I don't have much guitar GAS.


----------



## PBGas

I'd prefer a flame top but I'll be ordering one of these as soon as January of next year.


----------



## UltraParanoia

Standard Strat loaded with EMG SL20.


----------



## Omura

TC nova system. Gassing so hard. it will complete my rig perfectly.
And a set of white ionizer 7's for my rg752fx. or burnt chrome bare knuckles. If I somehow find a pile cash in my apartment for no reason


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Once again GAsing for guitar parts. 

I have an EC-50 that's pretty much parted out, but I want to restore it to something more versatile. Probably with Dragonfire H90s or GFS Mean/Dream 90s or something. 






EDIT: Or GFS redactives


----------



## JD27

I have serious GAS for a Gibson Gothic Les Paul (Explorer/SG would work as well) with Black Winter pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Yes, that is awesome.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I like the Goth LPs except for the Orville Gibson picture on the back of the headstock, kind of ruins it for me.


----------



## JD27

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I like the Goth LPs except for the Orville Gibson picture on the back of the headstock, kind of ruins it for me.



Well don't look at it  I could do without that as well, but I still think they are pretty awesome.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JD27 said:


> Well don't look at it  I could do without that as well, but I still think they are pretty awesome.


I wonder if it'll come off with some acetone and then refinish the spot back to black.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Blackmachine B6 (on order)
Jackson custom select soloist 7
Jackson WR1
Mayones Duvell 7
Suhr modern hardtail
Caparison tat special


----------



## XeoFLCL

This.


----------



## alvaro89

I'm in love since I saw her at the last NAMM... I have no words...


----------



## TremontiFan16

Schecter gas
Km-7
Jl7
Hellraiser hybrid
Ibanez gas
Any 7 or 8
Everything else
any 7 or 8.
My wallet isn't thick enough...darn it.


----------



## Churchie777

Well never thought it would happen but it has hit me GAS for....


----------



## rockstarazuri

Heresy in this kinda forums, but I would like this when it comes out.


----------



## timbucktu123

rockstarazuri said:


> Heresy in this kinda forums, but I would like this when it comes out.


i got one of these like a month ago  it really is a fantastic instrument


----------



## asher

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I wonder if it'll come off with some acetone and then refinish the spot back to black.


----------



## JD27

All it took was a taste, now I got a sickness that can only be cured by SZ Prestiges. 

SZ1220FM Prestige





SZ4020FM Prestige


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm in the mode for an explorer. like the Gibson voodoo or Lzzy Hale's gutiar
http://unrealstudioz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/gibson_explorer_unreal_studioz_513.png

http://images.gibson.com/Lifestyle/2013/Lzzy-Hale_Explorer.jpg
she can come too...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

how do you put pictures up from other sites?


----------



## Churchie777

SOOOOO MUCH WANTTTTTT


----------



## Naxxpipe

This baby! Just too bad the purple flame maple doesn't come with passives though. But I just don't like quilted maple.


----------



## Vigaren

Strandberg guitar
Skervesen guitar
blackmachine
imac
axe fx II
dingwall
EBMM Jp6


----------



## rockstarazuri

timbucktu123 said:


> i got one of these like a month ago  it really is a fantastic instrument



Any NGD or review thread?


----------



## stevexc

So many parts for my Tele... need a vintage-mounted 6 block saddle bridge because the vintage saddles suck (and the stock ones are worse)... found one at Warmoth but that's gonna cost an arm and a leg in shipping and stuff. Then pickups - SD Hot Rails T and Full Shred neck - along with new tuners because I hate split tuners and a new nut just because. And a new pickguard to fit the new pickups.

Then new pickups for the C7, want a 57-7/66-7 set.

And then something along these lines...


----------



## Don Vito

Skatecasters yo


----------



## jerm

This body (DC700)






This finish







This fretboard


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

asher said:


>


----------



## aneurysm

Looks very good for getting it in a few weeks !!! Anyone want to do me a Review ?


----------



## TheStig1214

Newest GAS is actually attainable. Should be picking this stuff up by the end of the year for the 7321.


----------



## Zado

aneurysm said:


> Looks very good for getting it in a few weeks !!! Anyone want to do me a Review ?



Pretty difficult since it's very rare to see someone playing it,no idea why considering how fantastic it looks.A guy I know tried one and felt mesmerized by it...


----------



## aneurysm

@Zado, well what did he say about it?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The G&L Facebook page is unhealthy for me...

I swear I will get myself a proper Tele:






Or at least another Legacy Strat:






Hell, even the SC-2 is looking hot right now...


----------



## Zado

aneurysm said:


> @Zado, well what did he say about it?



nothing in particular really,he said it looked great,played very good and sounded huge...not sure how much time he spent with it though


----------



## JD27

I need it real, real bad....


----------



## aneurysm

Would love to get eiher one of these !


----------



## Whammy

Just found out that this existed.
I love the natural headstock and no truss rod cover 

Plus I'm a sucker for blue ibbys with maple necks.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After seeing Sugizo's recent rig, I'm inspired to get an RG and mod it with 3 Phat Cats. Or at least something similar to this:






Maybe I'll just get a standard production RG like another RG421 or whatever with a trem and route the middle cavity. 

Either that or get one of these, or the Epiphone equivalent:


----------



## MrGreed0101

i think i'm gonna make some of you gasing for french guitar ^^ 
a Wild Custom creation


----------



## Loicle

@ Mrgreed0101: Wild Custom Are amazing luthier dude , really, i tried one here in Belgium and they Made awesome things , you should take one , it's one of my dream to make one .

I just bought an Ibanez RGA121 in natural finish , but it is not my BIG Gas of the week , i bought it to wait until i can find an Ibanez RGT220, they arre so nice , but so rare 

Here is the RGA





And here that amazing RGT


----------



## stevexc

The last 3 at least are happening in the near(ish) future - Tele's gonna kick some ass, haha. Budget upgrades ftw!


----------



## tacotiklah

So I had a lot of fun with the Halo custom guitar editor on their website. Never thought I'd get this much GAS for custom guitars...

















(yep, a 7 string version of Randy Rhodes' classic white LP)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Being checking out amp heads lately and I feel that I need to move on from my trusty Triple XXX. So far I'm heading heavily towards Mesa territory.






















For non Mesa options:


----------



## t_rod

GASing hard and hunting for a JP7 BFR, but this is way overpriced in germany


----------



## gunch

Whammy said:


> Just found out that this existed.
> I love the natural headstock and no truss rod cover
> 
> Plus I'm a sucker for blue ibbys with maple necks.




AAAAH

WHAT

NEED


----------



## bouVIP

Major gas for 1 of these right now


----------



## Whammy

This is coming to Europe soon 
It's on thomann but not available yet. Price seems reasonable too.

There are not too many 7 strings under a grand (euros) that are doing it for me at the moment. Even less with maple boards. This one is though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Have you tried one of these yet? I've heard complaints about them having trouble with high gain sounds.


----------



## Psionic

Music Man Jpx or Jpx7





But no one is selling one and new they are way to expensive in Germany


----------



## Rock4ever

I _NEED_ another Custom 24...I'm thinking in faded whale blue.

A Marshall JVM would be great too


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And then I suddenly want a Firebird:







Probably because my friend is trying to sell his... 


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Have you tried one of these yet? I've heard complaints about them having trouble with high gain sounds.


 
No, not yet. Though I'm not in the market for something too high gain anyway so that's not too much of a deal breaker. Hopefully I get to try one soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Should go for the more superior guitar, IMO. 






 



> No, not yet. Though I'm not in the market for something too high gain anyway so that's not too much of a deal breaker. Hopefully I get to try one soon.



I have seen they have tons of gain, but it can get pretty loose and wooly in the low end compared to the regular JVM. As a rock/shred amp, it seems like it'll do wonders, though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Should go for the more superior guitar, IMO.
> 
> ESP Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen they have tons of gain, but it can get pretty loose and wooly in the low end compared to the regular JVM. As a rock/shred amp, it seems like it'll do wonders, though.



Find me a friend that's dangling a Phoenix at me at half of it's retail price.  

I guess it gears towards the rock/shred tone. In any case I need to try out the Marshall Satch asap.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok so I finally ordered an Eventide Pitchfactor for an awesome shop that sells some boutique pedals and nice Suhrs. But at the same time I came across this:






I might just pick it up with the Pitchfactor. 

I also saw some nice Free The Tone pedals in stock that I really want to try out. Like this one:






Aaaaand, when I have enough funds, get this, also from said store.


----------



## Tesla

Finish this off with some black tuners and it would make me feel things...good things.


----------



## Masoo2

I have been really GASing over a Ibanez MTM20 with a set of Bare Knuckle Black Hawks. 

I just feel that would look so sexy and be a great Drop-C guitar for all of my prog and djent needs


----------



## Zado

I feel like a virgin













GASsed over Dean for the very first time


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I kind of want a Dean, too.


----------



## Don Vito

^ dat Z



Tesla said:


> Finish this off with some black tuners and it would make me feel things...good things.


I want the pink one so bad it's not even funny. 

edit: whoops, I was thinking of this.


----------



## bouVIP

Major GAS for one of these right now. Like almost thinking about selling my PRS and ESP kind of GAS....


----------



## imprinted

imprinted said:


> Oh meeeeeee.



I should point out that GAS was sated back in April. Spent the last month offshore and waiting to install a BJP Juggernaut in Burnt Chrome. Might try and do a terrible webcam clip for the Tones before and after. Plays SO well.


----------



## RedDog22




----------



## Riggy

Rick Graham is selling his, or recently sold, iirc. I'd have it in a second if I had the cash.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

So I just put some down payment on a Danelectro Choral Sitar. Can't wait to get it. 

Except the shop also had this that I want for some reason...


----------



## jonajon91

I sure do want me a five string guitar, tune it C-G-C-G-C


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still wanting one of those Deans, or one of these, since I've seen them go used for around the same price.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## mcleanab

Shiva Audio THE WAVE.

DAMMIT I want one bad...

Shiva Audio Devices


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

In the search for a budget, classy Gibson-style guitar, I remembered and now want one of these.






Would need a pickup change, though. Absolutely hate the Tone Zone.


----------



## rifftrauma

Picked one of these up yesterday...NGD soon!


----------



## JD27

rifftrauma said:


> Picked one of these up yesterday...NGD soon!



That is sweet. Which model and color is that? Fireball?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shelton's Guitars


----------



## rifftrauma

JD27 said:


> That is sweet. Which model and color is that? Fireball?



Yea it's a 2005 Les Paul Custom 68 Re-issue. The one from Shelton's isn't mine though, they just had a nice picture.


----------



## JD27

rifftrauma said:


> Yea it's a 2005 Les Paul Custom 68 Re-issue. The one from Shelton's isn't mine though, they just had a nice picture.



Well congrats, that is killer!


----------



## Zado




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition




----------



## aneurysm

rifftrauma said:


> Picked one of these up yesterday...NGD soon!



Didn´t you get a Schecter Banshee 7 not long ago ?
Are you going to use it for E Standard or some Drop Tuning ? Anyway HNGD Dude and enjoy it !


----------



## tacotiklah

Seeing that new Seymour Duncan Slug pickup play some of the filthiest, dirtiest, sludgiest riffs imaginable has me GASsing for one of these:






with the slug in the bridge and a black winter in the neck. B standard doom is best doom. 


Edit: You know a pickup is awesome when it gets me to GAS after a brand I usually dislike.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## PBGas

Mine is a simple one....got it on order...hopefully sometime soon! 






Gots this sweetheart on order as well....I did the Luke III version with the roasted maple neck HSS. I've been a fan of Lukather since the mid-80s and finally I can get one of these beauties!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I have serious GAS for a DKA7.


----------



## Uziel

Hufsch-mid Guitars recently posted these on their fb. >:d. *I put the hyphen because it wouldn't let me spell the name.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## aneurysm

If it would have a Neck PU i think it would be killer !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Uziel said:


> Guitars recently posted these on their fb. >:d. *I put the hyphen because it wouldn't let me spell the name.



There's a reason why. Mentioning or promoting his name/brand isn't allowed.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A 7 string that doesn't exist
Either a Boss GT100 or Line 6 HD500x
Pickups for my Ltd FX260 so I can put it to use [it's currently gutted like a dead deer]
That's about it.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Aris_T

^ that tele!


----------



## Zado

Schecter PT Koa Top in Vintage Burst USA Custom Shop Electric Guitar - Schecter USA - Pro Audio and Video - Studiogears.com


I'd get it in an istant If I had 3 grands


----------



## Aris_T

3 grand is steep for me...I'd get it if I had 10K to spend


----------



## UltraParanoia

I know it's cheap wood LP, but it's American made & married men with kids cant afford a Custom series 

I've got this in my sites. I'd load it with a JB SH-4 in the bridge & a '59 SH-1 in the neck


----------



## RedDog22




----------



## NovaLion

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's a reason why. Mentioning or promoting his name/brand isn't allowed.



Why is that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NovaLion said:


> Why is that?



He requested to not be promoted here. Not sure why. It's just best to not bring him up.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Seriously can't shake the Free The Tone bug...






...and either another Gigs Boson OD:






...or this:






And I still want this:






And one of these...






...for experimentation. Get 4 Tele single coils and custom wiring similar to the ESP Aoi Signature series. Something that looks like this really:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Damn Mintjam thread... 













...that and I also want to have an RG with Chrome Lollar pickups.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I'm flip flopping now.. I want all the stuff thats hard to find


----------



## Ulvhedin

Desk with electric raise / lowering. I had one of theese at school, and it was looovely to use. Really recommended for anyone who struggle with backpain / bad sitting positure.





Also looking for a decent pedalboard, but i'll probably just make it myself.


----------



## khanate7

Ulvhedin said:


> Also looking for a decent pedalboard, but i'll probably just make it myself.




I just use a mcdonalds tray and a shitton of velcro


----------



## khanate7

I have a graduation coming up, immediately after which I transition to an engineering position in my company with a pretty healthy salary. Im trying to decide between two different graduation gifts for myself.

On one hand i really want a custom may ones regius in aged silver. On the other hand I'm really crushing hard on a custom 22 artist in trampas green fade....






Now i know the only sensible answer is to get both but I just can't swing them at the same time so I'm going to have to choose......first world problems man...


----------



## JD27

Going on a rampage.


----------



## Aris_T

With no dedicated Kemper foot controller, I'm GASing hard over the Gordious Little Giant


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aris_T said:


> With no dedicated Kemper foot controller



This

Amazon.com: Behringer FCB1010 MIDI Foot Controller with Two Expression Pedals: Musical Instruments

+ this

UnO for KEMPER

will probably be the closest you'll get to a dedicated Kemper controller.


----------



## Aris_T

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This
> 
> Amazon.com: Behringer FCB1010 MIDI Foot Controller with Two Expression Pedals: Musical Instruments
> 
> + this
> 
> UnO for KEMPER
> 
> will probably be the closest you'll get to a dedicated Kemper controller.



Too big to fit my pedalboard...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Black Mamba said:


>



That is the best looking V I have EVER seen


----------



## technomancer

khanate7 said:


> On one hand i really want a custom may ones regius in aged silver. On the other hand I'm really crushing hard on a custom 22 artist in trampas green fade....
> 
> Now i know the only sensible answer is to get both but I just can't swing them at the same time so I'm going to have to choose......first world problems man...



I say this as a huge PRS fan and somebody that doesn't like Mayones at all, unless the PRS is in stock somewhere don't order one. I've seen some Artist tops that are absolutely stunning and others that I would be REALLY pissed with if I paid new price for so personally I wouldn't take the chance


----------



## Jake

Began saving for my biggest gear purchase ever 












I really want a Tremonti but they get pricey quick...probably will just get a nice used SC but we'll see...I have more than enough gear to move to accommodate a second PRS SC


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

PRS LP shapes...


----------



## Jake

Spaced Out Ace said:


> PRS LP shapes...


The superior LP in my opinion 

My SC245 is literally the best thing to ever fall into my hands haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jake said:


> The superior LP in my opinion
> 
> My SC245 is literally the best thing to ever fall into my hands haha



Well, except for a hot piece of ass, amirite?


----------



## s4tch

Take my kidney, pretty please


----------



## JD27

Keep seeing these pop up, look pretty nice. Satin Purple Burst.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dear Ibanez. 

Please put this JS colour into production.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## maliciousteve

^ I'd love one of those myself but, at nearly £3k Jackson/Fender can go and have sex with themselves.


----------



## Zado

I'm no Jackson expert,but 3k for a soloist?


----------



## Black Mamba

The Soloists I posted are the 30th Anniversary Soloists Masterbuilt by Mike Shannon. Six made in each color, the street price will be around 4K USD.


----------



## JD27

Zado said:


> I'm no Jackson expert,but 3k for a soloist?



MSRP is $5,633.79 for those. They are limited edition custom shop 30th anniversary models. But I agree that is crazy money, the regular Jackson USA models aren't cheap either.


----------



## Zado

OK,maybe I'm st00pid,but I'd go with a plain soloist no doubt


----------



## Centrix

I am GASing so hard for my first 7 or maybe even a 8. Unfortunately can't get the funds for it right now after buying the HD500X but I'll definitely be on the lookout for a cheap used RG in the future...


----------



## UltraParanoia

The GAS is strong with this one...
I figure it'll cost me about $3,500 in AUD.


----------



## tacotiklah

I want both the 6 and 7 string version of this:


----------



## Zado

thank you DiMarzio for privatizing the double cream color scheme.I hate you.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Considering my track record, this may happen soon. 


EDIT: And for some unknown reason, I want a Les paul Futura...


----------



## danpluso

I'm trying to get my hands on either one of these (used, can't afford new)! Not really sure which one I would prefer.







OR


----------



## AdamRogo

UltraParanoia said:


> The GAS is strong with this one...
> I figure it'll cost me about $3,500 in AUD.



Yup GAS right there. Arctic Dream especially!


----------



## Jake

It's between a hardtail custom 22 or a SC at this point. Gonna make my mind up once I have the money


----------



## Omura

Ibanez rg721mfma..
I'm gassing hard for a 6 string.
and natural flame maple top, maple board, ibanez neck, hardtail, and NATURAL ASH BACK!?
This thing is freaking perfect.
I MUST have this! But they are japan only.
This is going to cost me a lot. and it's going to be a PITA to get. But it will be so worth it!


----------



## JD27

How about some Black Winters in White... All the Frostbite, half the grim.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


> How about some Black Winters in White... All the Frostbite, half the grim.



...Did you hear that? Somewhere lost in time and space, I think I heard Abbath go "BATTTTLLLLLESSS! BATTLES IN THE NORD!"


----------



## TKOA-Dex

I NEEEEEED IT!


----------



## armdias

Although completely different guitars and price ranges (the Gretsch, for instance, that I could never afford...) but I'm constantly drooling over these:

A Fender ST54 (Japanese):






A Fender TL52 (Japanese):






A Charvel So Cal Snow White (Japanese) or actually any other Japanese So Cal or San Dimas:






And a Gretsch 6120 Duane Eddy (or actually any other 6120...):






And many others... but for now, lets make ir "reasonable"


----------



## armdias

Black Mamba said:


>



Oh man... I want one of these so much for sentimental reasons!


----------



## StevenC

This will be on my mind until I have one:






Or a H8000, but that definitely won't happen in the foreseeable future.


----------



## ESPImperium

Jake said:


> Began saving for my biggest gear purchase ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a Tremonti but they get pricey quick...probably will just get a nice used SC but we'll see...I have more than enough gear to move to accommodate a second PRS SC



Do It... DO IT!!!

I just have just in the past 2 weeks taken delivery of my PRS Tremonti after shifting more than enough gear for one. I can't deny its given me a disease, and there is enough in me that i want to get a second one, probably a used PRS SC250 if i can find one in good enough i think ill take it as i want one to have for alternative tunings.

However, i will admit i am interested in some of the oddball stuff like the stuff the Narrowfeild pickups are in like the 25th Anniversary McCarty or the NF3 as well. Id never be able to feasibly own a Studio 22 as they are the pricey option there.

Im now a PRS junkie, i need more in my life sadly!!! Might have to change to PRSImperium soon.


----------



## UltraParanoia

It's Strat month!


----------



## Dentom79

I've been gassing for natural finished RGA/RGT's quite some while now.

RGA121NTF




RGT220A/H/Z






And another constant on my gas list is a Carvin JB200C:





I'm currently saving up money to be able to snatch one of those guitars up the minute I can find them online.


----------



## Centrix

Gassing so hard for one of these right now. Amazing looks and I just know they play marvelously. There's just something about them, you know?

With that said, might be robbing a bank later this week, only way I can afford one of these


----------



## Zado

I'll tale 200 please


----------



## Jake

ESPImperium said:


> Do It... DO IT!!!
> 
> However, i will admit i am interested in some of the oddball stuff like the stuff the Narrowfeild pickups are in like the 25th Anniversary McCarty or the NF3 as well. Id never be able to feasibly own a Studio 22 as they are the pricey option there.



I once played a swamp ash special with the narrowfields and it was one of the best guitars I've ever touched. Would buy one in a heartbeat at the right price.

But definitely getting another PRS it's just a toss up which one right now


----------



## Fat-Elf

Been kinda interested in Mayoneses for some time now and this caught my attention.






The finish is a bit meh (and no floyd rose), but I like how they're offering a more traditional looking super-strat now.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Omura said:


> Ibanez rg721mfma..
> I'm gassing hard for a 6 string.
> and natural flame maple top, maple board, ibanez neck, hardtail, and NATURAL ASH BACK!?
> This thing is freaking perfect.
> I MUST have this! But they are japan only.
> This is going to cost me a lot. and it's going to be a PITA to get. But it will be so worth it!





Fancy that. I live in Japan. I will price check it for you at my local store.


Edit - Almost exactly 1000 USD, but it does not appear to be MIJ.


----------



## blckrnblckt

Engl Savage
Engl Pro e212vh
CAE MC404
ESP LTD F-400
Ibanez JCRG5
Ran Crusher
Daemoness Cimmerian
Strictly 7 Cobra

Of course, I probably won't be able to get any of these except the wah and ltd in my lifetime.


----------



## maliciousteve

Just look at that, beautiful


----------



## Tesla

Further to earlier in the thread when I said I had GAS for a black Starcaster, I also realised that if I combined it with my other Fender Gas (John 5 Tele) I would end up doing this... (photoshopped picture obviously)




A man can dream, right?


----------



## Jakke

I.... I think I want this:





I have heard good things about the straight-six series, and I have been wanting a Dead Caddi progressively more...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jakke said:


> I.... I think I want this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard good things about the straight-six series, and I have been wanting a Dead Caddi progressively more...



Welcome to my world. Most likely getting a Straight Six Z and V after I build my PC and grab a bass.

EDIT:



This amp. So much.


----------



## Jakke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welcome to my world. Most likely getting a Straight Six Z and V after I build my PC and grab a bass.



I' probably getting one this autumn if I'm still GAS:ing for it. I think I'm going to put Invaders or a Dimebucker in it and sludge for days


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was thinking more on the lines of a black SH-5 or SH-6 in the bridge with gold poles, and either leave the neck stock or throw in a covered GFS pickup or something.


----------



## Jakke

I'm a big fan of the SH-14 personally. It's somewhat of a much hotter '59, and it is Jakke-approved


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Usually with deep-sounding guitars like mahogany Explorers, I like bright, ceramic pickups, ala the Custom SH-5, Duncan Distortion, and EMG 81's. But we all have different tastes.


----------



## Black Mamba

Jeff Kendrick's ESP Custom Shop Tele:


----------



## JD27

That is the greatest tele ever made, everthing is cooler with a reverse headstock.


----------



## JD27

A white SG with white black winter pickups.






Jim Root style Strat in Sonic Blue.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Jim Root style Strat in Sonic Blue.



Might be a lot of work, but you can get a Tommy Delonge Strat or body, get a Jim Root Strat neck, and do all the other appropriate mods.


----------



## michu123PL

Black Mamba said:


> Jeff Kendrick's ESP Custom Shop Tele:



I thought Root's or SRC's teles are the best. They're not anymore.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Might be a lot of work, but you can get a Tommy Delonge Strat or body, get a Jim Root Strat neck, and do all the other appropriate mods.



I'd most likely just build one through Warmoth.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Saw Kiko Loureiro post this pic on Facebook and suddenly I want a 30 fret RG with a black pickguard.






...I can imagine it already. 

Plus the Chris Miller is looking rather appealing lately:


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


>



Damn! Amfisound?


----------



## Zado

celticelk said:


> Damn! Amfisound?



Hutchinson guitar concepts!


----------



## feraledge

I'm absolutely loving my SL1 and my stable is solid, so my irrational GAS is for something that is both amazing and just a touch ridiculously Out of the Cellar:


----------



## revivalmode

It's a Mayones Regius Pro 6 but someday I will order those exact specs on a Skervesen Raptor 7, lol.

More GAS:


----------



## TheStig1214

I have yet to see one that exists so I need to find a builder to make one on the cheap in the next 2 years or so. Following specs:

Silverburst Iceman 7 String
-26" Scale
-Maple Neck Oil Finish, Rosewood Board, Trapezoid Pearl inlays
-Mahogany Body
-Black Pickup Rings, truss rod cover and pickguard in the style of an IC300
-Lace Deathbucker 7/HB7 Set
-2 Vol 1 Tone 2 way toggle
-24 Stainless Steel Frets
-TOM Bridge, White TUSQ nut


----------



## flaherz09




----------



## Zado

Banshee DGCL limited


----------



## OmegaSlayer

HNNNNGGGG...


----------



## MemphisHawk

flaherz09 said:


>




I'm going to wait until they stop making the TAM100 to sell mine I think.. I'd rather have another Swirled Universe. It's a brilliant guitar though! The only complaint I have is that my hand really starts to hurt after about 30 minutes of playing a show on 8-string. I don't have those limber 20 year old hands anymore.


----------



## redlol

A Skervesen Raptor FF8 with aqua blue spalted top 
BKP PK and CS p/ups with black covers
Multiscale 25.5-27" Ebony Fretboard with final 12 frets scalloped on the g b and e strings
hipshot locking tuners 
1 push/pull volume below bridge, coil splitting of course
3 way toggle switch
black hardware all around

and left handed. XD


----------



## feraledge

Eyeing up my guitars, might sell one despite saying I was done with 7s (again) fairly recently. This one just seems so right...


----------



## crg123

I'm getting a pair of these bad boys installed in the coming weeks with dual coil-splits in my 8 string (They're Lundgren M8C's btw). Nick at the Axe Palace (Zimbloth) will be the one doing it for me. Can't wait to see how much better they are then the Lace set I have installed currently.


----------



## JEngelking




----------



## JD27

Just got a performance bonus at work, so I got some extra money to burn. Been wanting a new tube amp, my Axe Fx is great and covers most everything I need, but I miss the feel of the tubes at times. I wanted a Dual Dark 50, but I am not sure I'm ready to commit $2299 to a new amp right now. But this one might be a good fit.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Just got a performance bonus at work, so I got some extra money to burn. Been wanting a new tube amp, my Axe Fx is great and covers most everything I need, but I miss the feel of the tubes at times. I wanted a Dual Dark 50, but I am not sure I'm ready to commit $2299 to a new amp right now. But this one might be a good fit.



I'd go for the 2 x 12" combo. It has variable power down to 1 watt.


----------



## Zado




----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I'd go for the 2 x 12" combo. It has variable power down to 1 watt.



That would be a nice feature, but already have a perfectly awesome Orange 2x12 to play through. May need to grab a hot plate though.


----------



## Jake

A C66 in this color but string through or wilkinson equipped and without that middle pup


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm currently GAS'ing for a Carvin DC7X. Hard. They recently raised the base price of all of their models and made certain options more expensive, so it'll be a little longer than I had originally hoped before I can order one  

BBE - Natural Top Wood Body Binding w/ Straight Edges (N/A with Rounded Body)	$80.00
MT - Plain Maple Top	$120.00
NWAL - Walnut Neck & Body	$100.00
CS - Satin Matte Finish	$0.00
SFG - Surf Green	$0.00
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)	$70.00
7PHR - 7-String Pointed Headstock Reverse 3+4	$30.00
-PH - Headstock To Match Body Finish (Standard)	$0.00
-	$0.00
BMF - Birdseye Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$30.00
ABD - Abalone Dot Inlays	$20.00
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$40.00
-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
-A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
-A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
-400 - Black Pickups (Standard)	$0.00
726 - D26 Pickups/Passive Electronics Replaces A70 Pickups	$0.00
BC - Black Hardware	$30.00
-1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)	$0.00
BL - Black Logo	$0.00
WPB - White Pearloid Tuner Buttons	$15.00
IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut	$5.00
SC10 - Black Ultimate Soft Guitar Case	$60.00
Custom Shop Total: $1,629.00
Options Discount: $-100.00

Sub-Total	$1,529.00

I'm also planning on doing an Opt.50 to remove the tone knob and put the volume in its place out of the way of my picking hand


----------



## Jake

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'm currently GAS'ing for a Carvin DC7X. Hard. They recently raised the base price of all of their models and made certain options more expensive, so it'll be a little longer than I had originally hoped before I can order one


Same 

Hopefully I'll have my carvin before April of next year at this point. I'm just about to the point where I _*could*_ pull the trigger and be financially okay but we'll see how much I have at the end of next month...my build is gonna come out somewhere around $13-1400 depending on what options I decided I dont need


----------



## UltraParanoia

At the moment, I think this might be my next 6


----------



## narad

Navigator N-LP-480 CTM:






Mayones Regius MBC Cinnamon:


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

a good ole cheap Fender Tele. of coarse ill mod it. i leave nothing factory.

remove the whole awful bridge, install hipshot, Dimarzio Illuminator in the bridge (chrome covered most likely), red tortoise pickgaurd, Earvana nut, and better tuners.

hell yeh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Navigator N-LP-480 CTM:





Strangely, I still want the Dean Straight Six, LTD EC-1000T, or the PRS SE Catenese sig. I think this is the most stable GAS attack I've ever had.


----------



## Zado

I guess I'm in love


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just when I thought I didn't want EMGs anymore...
















 I remember playing the 6 string and thought I should get one, but never did. Now the ZPS has been removed in the new models, I may just get one and jam a Gotoh or OFR with a D-Tuna.


----------



## JosephAOI

Been GASing super hard for one of these lately:


----------



## JD27

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Ludo95




----------



## MetalBuddah

RG 565 in any of these colors. 






This GAS gets fulfilled on Tuesday


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Here we go again.. 

Dunno which one I want next:










or...











...plus I really should buy that Kemper now too...


----------



## UltraParanoia

ALL OF THE IBANEZ. 

But this in particular


----------



## Zado




----------



## Randy

Either of these






...and one of these...


----------



## gunch

Any Stef 6


----------



## UltraParanoia

The GAS...it never stops!!

I've been on a massive Ibanez kick this week


----------



## JD27




----------



## RustInPeace

Ibanez acoustic 7


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Orzech

Ludo95 said:


> MarkV,Axefx,JPXI



Funny as I have half of your GAS, nice feeling  Sounds great, but I'd recommend the regius over musicman!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Something like this in 7 string:





That 8 string Schecter USA PT too.


----------



## skydizzle




----------



## Ludo95




----------



## skydizzle

Roadsters are sweet. I just sold one. Now I'm trying to get me a two channel dual.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Anything this man has or ever will build:


----------



## StevenC

ThePhilosopher said:


> That 8 string Schecter USA PT too.



I've clearly missed something, so I'm going to need to see a picture ASAP!


----------



## skydizzle

For some reason I can't get over my GAS for the Autumn Sky PRS.




I also have been very curious about the S2 series since they came out.


















And for some odd reason, I've been wanting a guitar with a reverse headstock bad! I've never owned one, and I think I just need to buy one already haha.


----------



## Splenetic

I just got a GSP1101 ....Really quite happy with it so far. That quenched my GAS a bit. It's a obv older than some of the other processors out there, but with the c63 update it's still hella solid. Love it. I've only messed with it a bit but I already found tones I prefer over anything I've been able to come up with using a slew of VST's and/or my Zoom G5. 

Current GAS includes: 

KPA, 
Kenny Hickey's Signature Schecter, 
Edwards LP 
Japanese Ibanez 7's .....I've seen the light since getting a used RG1527 recently 

Here's the Edwards i want specifically: 



HOT


----------



## ThePhilosopher

StevenC said:


> I've clearly missed something, so I'm going to need to see a picture ASAP!



Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP MASTERWORKS PT-8 Figured Walnut top 2014 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## gunch

Gibraltar III baby, Price is a little steep IMO for an Indo Ibanez, however good the specs are




Really bad GAS for a Blackjack A-6 too


----------



## Bekanor

Have this coming:






Deciding between:






and






for effects/channel switching with an RJM mini amp gizmo (not sure I need the extra bits of the G system over the nova system, won't be running 4CM for example, but would like having more effects available per patch, the nova is a bit limited in this regard).

Then for the completely unachievable:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yep... totally riding the Guthrie bandwagon...  Though I would like an awesome lunchbox head atm.


----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## Forgiveness

Only one thing that I regret on this guitar is the hardware color ... I'd like to have some chrome instead of gold here .. something what is closer to the bindings color ...
But whatever .. who cares about hw ... that body color is gorgeous <3


----------



## asher

OmegaSlayer said:


>



Speaking of gas...


----------



## JD27

Longtime GAS has been fulfilled. Found one of these Mesa .50 Caliber Plus heads on the cheap.


----------



## SonicBlur

I think I'm done with GAS for guitars....now I want, no...NEED an Axe FX!! Come on lottery!!


----------



## Dooky




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Inoran's Jazzmasters make me want one for my own.


----------



## redlol

ESP Left Handed M 1000 SW Maple Fingerboard Lefty Guitar | eBay


THIS. Set up in drop C. Never seen an M1k in a lefty before. Probably the best metal 6er you can get for that price, and it looks so sexy with that matching reverse headstock.. 

Let's hope no one buys it before my birthday next month. Because IT WILL BE MINE.


----------



## Preacher

damn you forums!


----------



## Blood Tempest

This but with all blacked out hardware.


----------



## Forrest_H

HNGHHHHH


----------



## asher

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Inoran's Jazzmasters make me want one for my own.



Oh my yes.


----------



## KevinBalouch

GASing so bad for this.
Caparison Dellinger II-M3 EF Black Rose


----------



## Omura

one of these will be mine.
It will be set up for G# standard, and it will crush faces.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I say go for the LTD or the RGD.


----------



## Ludo95

The JP BFR Koa


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Just a simple but pretty good looking bassguitar.


----------



## col

Omura said:


> one of these will be mine.
> It will be set up for G# standard, and it will crush faces.



I love mine! 

Best Korean made guitar I've come across.


----------



## aciek_l

Ultimate bedroom warrior gear.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Either this:






Or this:






Can someone tell me whether the Ironheart can get high gain as well as the Valve King? Because I love the gain from the Valve King, but I dislike the fact it only has one EQ for both channels.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Francesco Artusato's LACS RGA7






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS4YLqoR6ao


----------



## Bekanor

Due to a very unfortunate and regrettable circumstance with the Mark V I mentioned above, that deal will not be going ahead. 

Instead, I took that as a sign and am going to order what I started out aiming for when I sold my Axe FX rig:








Now I need to figure out what to do about an OD pedal. I'm definitely going G System on this (this rig has to last me the next few years at least so I want it to be as flexible as possible), but what I can't decide is whether to go BB Preamp in one of the G system loops and do 4CM with it, or go the TC Nova Drive and run that straight into the amp so I don't get any tone suck on my rhythm sound running my guitar into the g system and I can still switch off OD via midi for clean patches. 

Perhaps I should head over to gear and equipment and see if anyone has any experiences they can share.


----------



## jbailes

Saw this at Guitar Center yesterday, but will never be able to afford it. Have to stick with Sterling.


----------



## Deception

Laney IRT Studio


----------



## Ludo95

Holy shut, dat green one


----------



## asher

Keep it, I want that Swan!


----------



## asher

So the pawn shop near work has a pretty good condition (looking, haven't inspected yet) LTD Phoenix-200 for $200 bucks.

I don't know why I want it, but I kind of want it. No idea what I'd even do with it!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Jim Root Strat ftw. Kinda wish it had a maple fretboard though...hmmm...


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> Jim Root Strat ftw. Kinda wish it had a maple fretboard though...hmmm...



Buy both and switch them  The maple board adds a good amount of brightness to them. Kind of makes me want one of each now.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> Buy both and switch them  The maple board adds a good amount of brightness to them. Kind of makes me want one of each now.



I WISH I had that kind of dough. Trying to sell/trade my ESP Eclipse II to grab a black one. GAS is biting very hard. If I like it enough, maybe I'll consider financing a white one and doing that! Or, maybe if I get the black one, there might be an owner out there with a white one looking for the ebony board? Hmmm....


----------



## porknchili

Either The J Custom with an Edge Zero 7 and ZPS3 (which I love) or a second Dean RC (have an RC7X already).


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> I WISH I had that kind of dough. Trying to sell/trade my ESP Eclipse II to grab a black one. GAS is biting very hard. If I like it enough, maybe I'll consider financing a white one and doing that! Or, maybe if I get the black one, there might be an owner out there with a white one looking for the ebony board? Hmmm....



I like the brightness it adds, it's something different for me. The rest of my guitars are all ebony/rosewood. If you are buying new, hold out until next month, someone will have Labor day sales. I got $200 off mine for the 4th of July sale at Sam Ash.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> I like the brightness it adds, it's something different for me. The rest of my guitars are all ebony/rosewood. If you are buying new, hold out until next month, someone will have Labor day sales. I got $200 off mine for the 4th of July sale at Sam Ash.



All of my guitars are rosewood/ebony as well. Definitely GASing hard for some maple fretboard in my life. I love the sleek and classic yet modern look of the black Jim Root Strat. I think a maple neck would really make it sound incredible, plus add some looks. Maybe if I don't get any offers from the board, I'll toss up the Eclipse on eBay next week. I really wanna make a move soon. Thank you for that advice!


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> All of my guitars are rosewood/ebony as well. Definitely GASing hard for some maple fretboard in my life. I love the sleek and classic yet modern look of the black Jim Root Strat. I think a maple neck would really make it sound incredible, plus add some looks. Maybe if I don't get any offers from the board, I'll toss up the Eclipse on eBay next week. I really wanna make a move soon. Thank you for that advice!



Yeah I try not to buy anything new unless it coincides with holiday savings, most of my purchases are used. You should be able to get a decent amount for the ESP as long as it is in good condition.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> Yeah I try not to buy anything new unless it coincides with holiday savings, most of my purchases are used. You should be able to get a decent amount for the ESP as long as it is in good condition.



It's in tip top condition. I'm the first owner and it's a sorta rare color (Vintage White). Not a flaw on it except one very small ding on the back (no paint missing). Hoping to fetch a fair price on it and then get another fair deal on the Root.


----------



## aneurysm

*DEAN DAVE MUSTAINE V-VMNT TRANS RED*


----------



## oremus91

Ludo95 said:


> Holy shut, dat green one



Basically anything done by Skervesen. Is there anything comparable in the US?


----------



## Omura

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Either this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me whether the Ironheart can get high gain as well as the Valve King? Because I love the gain from the Valve King, but I dislike the fact it only has one EQ for both channels.



Laney does Awesome hi-gain.
it's seriously tight. It's my favourite small amp that I've played for hi-gain.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The shop I frequent is trying to get rid of this for the price cheaper than a Squier beginner guitar and they're all looking at me to buy it. 

And it's working. 

Pricks. 

EDIT: Also why do I want this?


----------



## bouVIP

Crazy GAS for a Les Paul but avoiding Gibsons. I actually really dig the logo and symbol on the E-II models.


----------



## Ludo95

oremus91 said:


> Basically anything done by Skervesen. Is there anything comparable in the US?



Uhm, looks like people from US prefer to buy EU custom built guitars like Skervesen/Mayones etc..., despite the high price..! 
The only US company that I know who makes custom built guitars is Black Water Guitars, sorry


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Also in addition to every Free The Tone drive pedal ever (Heat Blaster and Quad Arrow are on my radar right now)... I want this chorus pedal:


----------



## Jake

Welp I got my ESP Eclipse, I got my Carvin, and I got my PRS.

All that's more or less left on my GAS list is one of these.






and of course one showed up for $100 less than the Carvin I bought the next day. Still have 10 or so days to decide if I wanna return teh Carvin and get it....probably gonna keep the Carvin and wait but we'll see if I get impulsive. 

This might just be next years tax return purchase


----------



## JD27

bouVIP said:


> Crazy GAS for a Les Paul but avoiding Gibsons. I actually really dig the logo and symbol on the E-II models.



Seeing the Tobacco Burst makes me sad. That's what I ordered from Gearhounds that will never be delivered.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Prestige Uppercut I want most:


----------



## MoshJosh

gotta get me one of these


----------



## Aris_T

I need a singlecut in my life. This one specifically:


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> Welp I got my ESP Eclipse, I got my Carvin, and I got my PRS.
> 
> All that's more or less left on my GAS list is one of these.
> *Jackson Dominion Pic*
> and of course one showed up for $100 less than the Carvin I bought the next day. Still have 10 or so days to decide if I wanna return teh Carvin and get it....probably gonna keep the Carvin and wait but we'll see if I get impulsive.
> 
> This might just be next years tax return purchase



So uhhhh just bought a Jackson Dominion. Carvin's headed back tomorrow, I'll miss it but the Dominion has been on my radar for years


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Getting that bug again...










Also I've been asked to join a jazz group so looks like I might need one of these...


----------



## NovaLion

I know I shouldn't have, but now I keep thinking I might...


----------



## JD27

If I ever get my money back from my failed Gearhounds ESP Eclipse purchase, one of these Edwards might be in order.

E-LP-120CD/QM Tobacco Sunburst






E-LP-108LTS






E-LP-113LTC


----------



## technomancer

NovaLion said:


> I know I shouldn't have, but now I keep thinking I might...



That would be awesome if it was from a company that didn't guarantee it would be a piece of crap


----------



## Zado

with some tweaks (like EMG 57/66 and other tone knobs) this can really get sexy


----------



## redlol

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Either this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me whether the Ironheart can get high gain as well as the Valve King? Because I love the gain from the Valve King, but I dislike the fact it only has one EQ for both channels.



My Ironheart 60w head has enough gain for basically anything. I'd imagine the studio would be very similar 


In terms of gas... realistic gas? Schecter Banshee 6 fixed active...
unrealistic? Caparison anything! Gassing very strongly for a caparison.


----------



## flaherz09




----------



## bouVIP

Really GASing for a pink guitar and an Explorer...and like every guitar ever


----------



## Cbutler

personally the EMGs are not very appealing but im realllllllly feeling this guitar.


----------



## JD27

bouVIP said:


> Really GASing for a pink guitar and an Explorer...and like every guitar ever



Pink guitar you say?


----------



## bouVIP

JD27 said:


> Pink guitar you say?



I just said no more guitars after my last purchase...but omg I NEED THAT!!!!


----------



## JD27

bouVIP said:


> I just said no more guitars after my last purchase...but omg I NEED THAT!!!!



Yeah I keep saying that each time I buy one, it never works.


----------



## bouVIP

JD27 said:


> Yeah I keep saying that each time I buy one, it never works.



So It's a little over $1000 to order that Edwards lol oh man I just might order it


----------



## JD27

bouVIP said:


> So It's a little over $1000 to order that Edwards lol oh man I just might order it



Yeah even with the shipping they are very reasonable. I'm getting one of the LP models I posted above, just can't decide which one at the moment.


----------



## Zado

Love me some GNG















and some schecter too


----------



## flaherz09




----------



## dhgrind

Gas turns to solid in this case.
My neighbor has one of these and i've been wanting one for a while, he also talked me into getting an ibanez Sir27fd which i got a few months back. I just bought this piece of kit from Akan.


----------



## Bekanor

MoshJosh said:


> gotta get me one of these



Being an owner of one of these, yes, you really do.


----------



## Bekanor

GAS fulfilment in progress (everything on this list in in transit).



















X 2.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Nice choice on the FTT cable kit.  Need to jump on that myself, though I'll need 5 or 6 packs.


----------



## Spectre 1

Need this bad.


----------



## Bekanor

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Nice choice on the FTT cable kit.  Need to jump on that myself, though I'll need 5 or 6 packs.



I had to get 2 packs, and will need a third if I decide to add a Kiko Loureiro wah later on in the year (pretty sure this is happening, even though I never use a wah).


----------



## Matthew

A white and black themed SCB7. I just found out today that the 4 knob and upper bout switch control layout is an option (even though Jeff directly told me no the day of release), so my mod dreams can finally come true!

Also, the usual: Axe FX 2 XL, foot controller, undecided power amp, FRFR cab, treatment for my room, etc.


----------



## Skyblue

Nolly's Telecaster. It looks amazing. 







Taken from his Tumblr page.


----------



## celticelk

Matthew said:


> A white and black themed SCB7. I just found out today that the 4 knob and upper bout switch control layout is an option (even though Jeff directly told me no the day of release), so my mod dreams can finally come true!



Seriously? That's some of the best news I've heard in a while!

My current GAS is for obscure late-90s non-superstrat 7-strings. An Ibanez AX7521 and a DeArmond S67 are both inbound.


----------



## ofdustandnations

Aris_T said:


> I need a singlecut in my life. This one specifically:



I second that!


----------



## Matthew

celticelk said:


> Seriously? That's some of the best news I've heard in a while!



Yeah! It's VT2 under the electronics options. Now I can get one and have enough spots for piezo controls without drilling.


----------



## feraledge

Sometimes GAS for unattainable things is the healthiest GAS. Almost just pure adoration.


----------



## DaltonH

anything made my blackmachine, black water, or mayones gets me a hard on...


----------



## Ludo95

The new ML3 looks gorgeous..














Full album : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.776157735756955.1073741833.222212751151459&type=1


----------



## Shredenvain

Only place I have seen this model is on ebay. ME WANT.


----------



## darkinners

A custom shop Jazzmaster closet






A Gold top Nik Huber Krautster/Krautster II


----------



## mnemonic

Shredenvain said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/151386582512-0-1/s-b400x300.jpg
> 
> Only place I have seen this model is on ebay. ME WANT.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I saw one in the classifieds a few days ago, might still be there.


----------



## gunch

does anyone know if they made Teles with the channel bound neck

Edit: They did and in sonic blue as well holy shet


----------



## Blood Tempest

Just need to change those ugly tuner buttons.  I think this is gonna happen.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Have to decide which one.


----------



## feraledge

My next two purchases:








MIA or MIJ Pro Mod on the So Cal. Top mounted Floyds are Charvel to me. I'm 60% on a white one, 40% on a green one, we'll see what happens when the money and stars finally align.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> My next two purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIA or MIJ Pro Mod on the So Cal. Top mounted Floyds are Charvel to me. I'm 60% on a white one, 40% on a green one, we'll see what happens when the money and stars finally align.



White one for sure. Wonder how close the So Cal is to the JR Strat neck? He played these before he got the signatures, so I would guess they are close. I like my JR a lot.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Have to decide which one.



I vote Edwards on this one. It's just too damn classy.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> White one for sure. Wonder how close the So Cal is to the JR Strat neck? He played these before he got the signatures, so I would guess they are close. I like my JR a lot.



I played a JR once, but only for a few minutes. The JR has the compound radius so I'm sure it's modeled off of the Charvel. If not, it should be. "Modern C" sounds like it could be close to the Charvel. It's thin, but not crazy thin.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I played a JR once, but only for a few minutes. The JR has the compound radius so I'm sure it's modeled off of the Charvel. If not, it should be. "Modern C" sounds like it could be close to the Charvel. It's thin, but not crazy thin.



Yeah not crazy thin and more rounded then an ESP Thin U.


----------



## Ludo95

Holy..cannoli...


----------



## rockstarazuri




----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> I vote Edwards on this one. It's just too damn classy.



That that's the one that has been tempting me the most.


----------



## Ludo95

I don't know why, but I really like this Cookie Monster-Solar model


----------



## Owlgoesw00t

This bad boy right here


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After recently getting an AM93, I'm now fallen in love with hollowbodies. 

I want this next:


----------



## bouVIP

SOON!!


----------



## Jake

Back to the planning for the future gas





probably gonna end up hunting one down soon enough


----------



## maliciousteve

Suhr Modern Drip Vintage thing. I played one over the weekend and fell in love. I'd love to own any Suhr really but this would be the 'one'


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dammit, I already own enough OD pedals. Why do I still want these?













And ever since Mesa Boogie announced it, I want one bad:


----------



## AliceLG

That's my actual Thomann wishlist. And I can't forget my white whale: someday I'll have a Custom 22 with a gorgeous flamed maple top, violet burst finish, nickel-covered HFS/Vintage pups, Rosewood neck (!) and wraparound bridge and I won't have to pay more than 4000&#8364; for it.


----------



## pushpull7

First 7. Should be here Friday.


----------



## Daeniel

Pretty much something like this. Not the Custom Shop Strat as it's a little bit too expensive at the moment, but a nice relic Gilmourish strat


----------



## JD27

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And ever since Mesa Boogie announced it, I want one bad:



This has gone right to the top of my GAS list. I must have it. Though, I don't need the fancy woods. Just plain old black works for me.


----------



## s_k_mullins

My GAS list has grown to unhealthy proportions again. 

It currently includes:

PRS DGT Goldtop
PRS Custom 24 Floyd
Ibanez JBM100
G&L Legacy
Carvin CT7
Carvin DC7X
ESP E-II Mystique
Fender Jim Root Strat
Fender Jim Root Jazzmaster
Kemper profiling amp
So goddamned many pedals that I won't list them all.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

JD27 said:


> This has gone right to the top of my GAS list. I must have it. Though, I don't need the fancy woods. Just plain old black works for me.



Admittedly, the pic I used with the first stock photo I found, and to be honest, I find it rather gaudy. Give me black any day of the week.


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Admittedly, the pic I used with the first stock photo I found, and to be honest, I find it rather gaudy. Give me black any day of the week.



I'd love to nab one that looks approximately like this:






Or just that amp haha!


----------



## Zado

striking me again.


----------



## AliceLG

Damn that blue Knaggs is The Tits


----------



## Aso

Custom shop single hum Jackson soloist with a Kahler is my current want but with Kahler making it a masterbuilt guitar. Due to the fact I have Schecter KM-7 and a ESP/LTD Jeff Hanneman Tribute Edition guitar coming in November, I have to wait until next year for any more new guitars.


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName

Any and EVERY PRS 7 string. ME WANT SO MUCH


----------



## technomancer

Definitely this








Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Damn you for hyping Free the Tone, I now want several of their pedals


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Definitely this



I've scraped up gear and pickups to sell on ebay so I can make a dent on buying one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


> Damn you for hyping Free the Tone, I now want several of their pedals


 
Dude... I started with one pedal, then before I knew it I now own 6. And I still want more. It's a terrible addiction. 

The MS-SOV has been dubbed the "Dumble in a box" by a few players. I know that along with Matt Schofield's tone isn't helping one bit...


----------



## asher

Something like this. Now why are they so fvcking expensive??!!

1981 Gibson Les Paul Custom Silver&apos;Burst Finish | eBay


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I've scraped up gear and pickups to sell on ebay so I can make a dent on buying one.



Yeah I've got the serious problem that I really don't have any gear I want to move... and there are still at least two Edwards I want to bring home  



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dude... I started with one pedal, then before I knew it I now own 6. And I still want more. It's a terrible addiction.
> 
> The MS-SOV has been dubbed the "Dumble in a box" by a few players. I know that along with Matt Schofield's tone isn't helping one bit...



I suspect I'll start with a Gigs Boson followed by an MS-SOV. That's assuming one of the Dealers gets them in stock as I'm not playing the preorder game.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah I've got the serious problem that I really don't have any gear I want to move... and there are still at least two Edwards I want to bring home



My Edwards LP lust had to take a backseat, but it will happen sooner or later.


----------



## feraledge

Updating my GAS. 
While I absolutely love the look of the So Cal, I never want the feeling of changing pickups, reassembling the guitar and having ground issues again. I love how top routed guitars look, but I hate having to cope with my less than superior eye for wiring. 
So I'm on a Charvel kick after getting my USA SD 2 and absolutely loving it. Now I'm on to a USA or MIJ SD 1 though I have my eye on a NOS deal even though red is far from my color of choice... White would be my choice if it was an option for me.









And man am I loving my Charvel!! I also firmly believe that Charvels should have non-recessed Floyds, strat heads and maple boards. The new Pro Mods are so close, but I can't dig the recessed Floyd on them despite the fact that all of my other Floyds are recessed.


----------



## The Q

I just want a Cort NDX 50, nothing too shabby or expensive...

... and a proper mic for acoustic guitars...

Oh and now that you mention it, I *need* an M80M because... reasons.


----------



## pushpull7

feraledge said:


> Updating my GAS.
> While I absolutely love the look of the So Cal, I never want the feeling of changing pickups, reassembling the guitar and having ground issues again. I love how top routed guitars look, but I hate having to cope with my less than superior eye for wiring.
> So I'm on a Charvel kick after getting my USA SD 2 and absolutely loving it. Now I'm on to a USA or MIJ SD 1 though I have my eye on a NOS deal even though red is far from my color of choice... White would be my choice if it was an option for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man am I loving my Charvel!! I also firmly believe that Charvels should have non-recessed Floyds, strat heads and maple boards. The new Pro Mods are so close, but I can't dig the recessed Floyd on them despite the fact that all of my other Floyds are recessed.



The So Cal Japan model I had was one of the best built, best playing guitars I've ever had the pleasure of playing. It had one fatal flaw that is only for a genetically challenged person like me. I could not play high with that block. It was just WAY to big and uncomfortable. Other than that, I'd never have sold it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

feraledge said:


> Updating my GAS.
> While I absolutely love the look of the So Cal, I never want the feeling of changing pickups, reassembling the guitar and having ground issues again. I love how top routed guitars look, but I hate having to cope with my less than superior eye for wiring.
> So I'm on a Charvel kick after getting my USA SD 2 and absolutely loving it. Now I'm on to a USA or MIJ SD 1 though I have my eye on a NOS deal even though red is far from my color of choice... White would be my choice if it was an option for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man am I loving my Charvel!! I also firmly believe that Charvels should have non-recessed Floyds, strat heads and maple boards. The new Pro Mods are so close, but I can't dig the recessed Floyd on them despite the fact that all of my other Floyds are recessed.



Really love the Charvel look. Haven't played one before but those USA models look gorgeous (especially the purple). I just wish they offered a few hard-tail versions of the USA models.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Wee after a stint in the 6'er world I'm returning with a blast. There is a 2000 RG7620 in what I think is Gray Nickel colour soon heading my way. Why did I ever rid myself of a '98 7620 before is beyond me. Guess it was my LP era, glad it's over now :>


----------



## Vrollin

Digging this limited run, cmon PRS give us Aussies something, may I suggest a tobacco quilt or black and grey quilt!!!


----------



## technomancer

Vrollin said:


> Digging this limited run, cmon PRS give us Aussies something, may I suggest a tobacco quilt or black and grey quilt!!!



Talk to a dealer in Australia, the limited color runs are driven by dealers arranging them not by PRS just suddenly deciding to make them.


----------



## Vrollin

I spoke with the only local one I have, they were told at a push could get the tobacco flame, and at best would be a wait until feb.... :/


----------



## musicaldeath

I really want this:






And swap out the '59s with the DiMarzio Dominions. I played one of these when they first came out in like '06 or something and loved it. Should have bought one then, but never did. But I love this finish... to the point where I sometimes debate my UV777bk going on the block...


----------



## JD27

musicaldeath said:


> I really want this:
> 
> And swap out the '59s with the DiMarzio Dominions. I played one of these when they first came out in like '06 or something and loved it. Should have bought one then, but never did. But I love this finish... to the point where I sometimes debate my UV777bk going on the block...



I know, they keep appearing lately. I thought they were cool when they came out, but I never got a chance to check one out. Kind of forgot about them until recently, I think it is somewhere in my near future GAS list after the Mark V 25. Have to decide if I want a Dominion or Edwards LP.


----------



## musicaldeath

Mind you it's been 8 years since I played one, but I figured this would fill up the LP hole, the Jaguar/Jazz Master hole etc. Plus it's a Jackson and website says made in Japan, so it will be amazing.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I. Need. This.


----------



## Don Vito

Rabbit master race reporting in.


----------



## asher

It's like the rabbit has a grill on. Or a hannibal mask or something.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Since lately whatever I post here I end up getting eventually anyway, I may as well post some personal oddities:






I only own one wah and I use it for both guitar and bass. And since I've been spoiled by the Bad Horsie switchless system, this would be the logical step. Plus it's smaller than any Morley. 






For the longest time, I refuse to own any EQ pedals and have been avoiding them completely. Nowadays, I'm just curious. 






After getting a Octavio, I'd explore more Fuzz pedal options. I'd thought this would be a good start before I get all freaky with a Z-Vex or something. 






A Kaoss Pad... well, just because.  Though I would apply this more to my keyboards and get an RG Kaoss if I would use it for guitars.


Hopefully I get at least one of those by the weekend....


----------



## downburst82

Carvin SCB6 
I Will probably will start with a pretty bare bones one but I was browsing the gallery and came across this...


----------



## pushpull7

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



I got one of those for xmas in like 1980  

I loved it (I did scooped before scooped was cool)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Listening to this album REALLY makes me want a Peavey Supreme 160. It surprised me to all hell that Akira used one of those with his Peavey endorsement instead of something like a 5150, Ultra, or a Rockmaster pre. But if he can make what's basically a Peavey Bandit in head form sound good, then .... it, I want one. 

And speaking of Akira and Loudness, which I've been addicted to in the passed week, I REALLY want a Killer. Preferably an Exploder.


----------



## feraledge

feraledge said:


> Updating my GAS.
> While I absolutely love the look of the So Cal, I never want the feeling of changing pickups, reassembling the guitar and having ground issues again. I love how top routed guitars look, but I hate having to cope with my less than superior eye for wiring.
> So I'm on a Charvel kick after getting my USA SD 2 and absolutely loving it. Now I'm on to a USA or MIJ SD 1 though I have my eye on a NOS deal even though red is far from my color of choice... White would be my choice if it was an option for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man am I loving my Charvel!! I also firmly believe that Charvels should have non-recessed Floyds, strat heads and maple boards. The new Pro Mods are so close, but I can't dig the recessed Floyd on them despite the fact that all of my other Floyds are recessed.



Dreams can come true. Just pulled the trigger on the white US San Dimas 1. Now I'm GASing hard for Wednesday to come sooner.
Awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Stuff I wanted...


 
Ended up with the Fuzz and Kaoss Pad but the Bass Wah remains elusive...  I can wait for the EQ as their easy to grab anywhere. 

And I think it's time to extend the Eventide collection:











...in that order. I already have a steaming pile of delays in my collection so the Timefactor can wait. 




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And speaking of Akira and Loudness, which I've been addicted to in the passed week, I REALLY want a Killer. Preferably an Exploder.


 
 The black on happens to appeal to me the most right now...


----------



## celticelk

^^^ A TimeFactor will be my next pedal purchase. Should have kept it the first time. It's even better now that they've updated the looper.


----------



## Decon87

1. Fractal Audio AxeFX II XL

2. Mayones Duvell Elite






3. Earthquaker Devices Afterneath


----------



## feraledge

Might have a few change ups this week and possibly nabbing another big one in a trade, but I'm not going to jinx it. 
In the meantime, I'm back in bolt on mode and these are looking awesome to me right now. Maybe one of these at the end of the year...


----------



## Curt

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Curt

Carvin SCB-6 with the antique ash treatment in satin night burst


----------



## neurosis

Do you guys remember those Snow White Horizons ESP had in the Standard line for a good while around what... 2005? That's a guitar I will never be able to get out of my mind. Even with my SV at hand.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Might have a few change ups this week and possibly nabbing another big one in a trade, but I'm not going to jinx it.
> In the meantime, I'm back in bolt on mode and these are looking awesome to me right now. Maybe one of these at the end of the year...


I thought those were pretty cool when the released them this year. James Malone has been playing them recently.


----------



## bouVIP

Been planning to get a Suhr Modern Satin but the GAS for a PRS is strong


----------



## asher

YOWZA


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName

The new Mayones Duvell signature of John Browne


----------



## pushpull7

That E II looks tasty, but I can't deal with that neck joint.


----------



## pushpull7

Decon87 said:


> 2. Mayones Duvell Elite



Holy never in my lifetime batman!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A few pages ago, I wanted an Alesis Vortex keytar. That's changed into this instead:







And yes I still want to merge this with a Steinberger Spirit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Make that an M-series and you're golden.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Make that an M-series and you're golden.



Deja Vu? 

The M-series body is too big for what I'm planning: merging the two instruments together so I can play keys AND guitar AND not remain stationary.  

The Spirit body at least is small and light enough so that both that, and the new Korg keytar (also light) won't break my shoulder. And the shape itself makes this insane experimental Philip Bynoe rip-off far more feasable.


----------



## Vrollin

This, my god, I need this, I never thought something as basic as a reverb pedal could sound so good....






And then they have this... Its like blowjobs for your guitar....


----------



## asher

Caved and BINd the Wine Drunk Dominion that's been up on eBay.


ed: Or...... not. I just got this:

"Unfortunately, the Jackson was damaged when a customer took it down from the display today. I&#8217;m sorry to have to inform you of this and will immediately refund the transaction. Thank you for your understanding; we hope to do further business with you in the future,"


----------



## pushpull7

BUMMER!!!!!! Sorry to hear dude.


----------



## musicaldeath

That hurts. That old wine drunk colour was awesome.


----------



## JD27

asher said:


> Caved and BINd the Wine Drunk Dominion that's been up on eBay.
> 
> 
> ed: Or...... not. I just got this:
> 
> "Unfortunately, the Jackson was damaged when a customer took it down from the display today. Im sorry to have to inform you of this and will immediately refund the transaction. Thank you for your understanding; we hope to do further business with you in the future,"



I hope they kicked him square in the balls! That really sucks.


----------



## Altar

Orange OR15:






Earthquaker Afterneath:






And a pro tone bulb od:






The three of those together would be just perfect.


----------



## asher

JD27 said:


> I hope they kicked him square in the balls! That really sucks.


 
....er cracked the headstock


----------



## Jake

asher said:


> ....er cracked the headstock




Hopefully you find another one!


----------



## JD27

asher said:


> ....er cracked the headstock



Guitar abuse! I think I saw it on eBay, it was about dead mint.


----------



## Guamskyy

PRS Archon

http://www.sweetwater.com/images/items/750/Archon-large.jpg

I tried one out today, and man oh man does it sound so good.


----------



## Mayhew

asher said:


> "Unfortunately, the Jackson was damaged when a customer took it down from the display today.



IE the customer offered us more cash for the guitar so we sold it to him instead. You should ask for pics.


----------



## asher

Mayhew said:


> IE the customer offered us more cash for the guitar so we sold it to him instead. You should ask for pics.



Maybe. Not sure it's worth bothering - I'm not getting the guitar either way...

Too bad all the 80's silverburst LPs on eBay are overpriced right now. How did I not go after the 2.5k one


----------



## ppinkham

Lasers and a fog machine, people!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4173082-post4458.html


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Man, the want for Fenders are getting stupid...






Specifically a strat with rosewood board, 21 frets and 6 screw vintage sync trem. Then add 3 SD Antiquity II Surfer pickups and I'm sold. 






Still secretly want a Jazzmaster. Though the J Masics sig is appealing to me most:






With all the pedals I'm getting, plus these Fenders, I'm dangerously treading to indy-hipster circle of hell.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My Bacchus four is longing for a five string big bro.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The thirst for another Strat is starting to overtake my Dean Z want. 

Needs to be maple, doe. No rosewood. 

















Although this is a pretty exception. 





And since I have to live up to my title of one of the Schecter fanboys of the forum... I COULD use a good Tele...








Also, after ....ing around with LePou Lecto and FINALLY getting a good tone, my Triple Recto want is through the roof. 

I'll probably just end up with an B52 AT though. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFe_mE0dafg


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Ibanez JPM.


----------



## Samark

Currently having my custom guitar built similar to this, ordered a nice Aftermath and Sinner in black and gold for it.


----------



## Ludo95

I'm a guitarist but I have to say that Nolly's bass looks so freaking cool!


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## gunch

24.75 scale cheapies in bearable colors, but what do I pick?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

As much as I love Gibson designs, I'd go with the Artist, it's just too hot not to get.


----------



## Ludo95

This new Skervy looks so damn cool


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Ludo95 said:


> This new Skervy looks so damn cool


----------



## SkullCrusher

Soon.


----------



## mrdm53

this is pure WIN. wish i could afford this one day


----------



## BucketheadRules

Soon...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Also:


----------



## Skyblue

Guthrie simply has the best guitars.


----------



## celticelk




----------



## NorCal_Val

One o deez...


----------



## NickS

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>





Holy shit that's hot!!!!

My first guitar was a Squier Strat, might be time to re-visit.


----------



## beyondcosmos

http://www.kurosawagakki.com/img/itemimages/2003/L/img1_200365.jpg

http://image.rakuten.co.jp/kurosawastore/cabinet/premium02/iban-rg2727fz_1.jpg

While I'm GASing, I'd like Ibanez to make a 7 string version of this.
http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20081025195822/ibanez/images/7/78/RGT220A_NTF.gif


----------



## 1b4n3z

An Ibanez J Custom RG. The GAS came completely out of nowhere and strong. Insofar as playability/overall quality is concerned, a JC is not even any better than my recent acquisition, an ESP Horizon Custom from the 80's. I had one for a test drive and while good, the ESP felt better. Still - GAS is running wild and the ESP is probably going up for sale  Guess I need eye candy instead of functionality in the end. There I said it!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Checking out a bunch of Ring Modulators:



The ZVex was looking tempting but I may take the simple route and end up with a Minifooger Ring instead.


----------



## Benjyy




----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Zado

Neck: maple/mahogany
Body: Maple/amaranth wood/mahogany/black limba
Pickup Rings: rosewood
FB:rosewood
tung oil finish


Must...not...purchase.....


----------



## Possessed

Must purchase


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## JustMac

Oooh, what's that RG called? Beauty!


----------



## Blood Tempest

JustMac said:


> Oooh, what's that RG called? Beauty!



It's an RG331M. It was a European limited run in 2012, I believe. Came in two finishes: Bright Orange and Yellow. Hoping to get my hands on an orange one in the near future.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Wrong thread


----------



## Zado




----------



## narad

^^ I feel like I've seen that body style somewhere before... (albeit with a far better output jack route)


----------



## Daeniel

Bellissima la headless di Simo


----------



## Blood Tempest

EDIT: Pic link ended up broken. But an Ibanez RG331M BOR is on it's way to me now.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

ive got an Agile Intrepid 828 in the mail scheduled to arrive today, and im already scheming of a way to get another 7...


----------



## JD27




----------



## 1b4n3z

1b4n3z said:


> An Ibanez J Custom RG.



GASeth and you shall receiveth.

Next week.


----------



## aneurysm

Without Words


----------



## Daeniel

Aghhhh why did they do this to me (and to my wallet)? Whyyyyyyyyy....


----------



## bouVIP

So much want


----------



## IbanezDaemon

1b4n3z said:


> GASeth and you shall receiveth.
> 
> Next week.


 
Incoming?? Beauty!! Killer lookin' JC!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bouVIP said:


> So much want



This is the first time a Blackmachine (Clone) made me actually go "oh god I need this in my life RIGHT NOW."


----------



## UltraParanoia

This has to be the next buy, it has to be!! 









MIM Fender Tele Standard in Brown Sunburst


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I want this in my synth rig...


----------



## 1b4n3z

IbanezDaemon said:


> Incoming?? Beauty!! Killer lookin' JC!!!



Yeah it's on its way  Thanks, it should be a great piece of wood


----------



## JD27




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Inspiration is dragging me to want a Kala fretless:


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Kemper Profiling Amp
The three new Bogner/Neve collaboration pedals
and a Parker 7 string. I don't even care if it's a Dragonfly or Maxx Fly or a Fly Maxx or whatever, I just want a Parker 7 string.


----------



## asher

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Inspiration is dragging me to want a Kala fretless:



The proportions on that look ridonkulous and I have no idea how big it is


----------



## gunch

New (to me) Godin model called the core, a normal HB version, a p90 version and a EMG version, very slick and nice body lines


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

asher said:


> The proportions on that look ridonkulous and I have no idea how big it is



Here's Philip Bynoe holding one:






It looks even tinier on him as he's a big dude. 

Saw him use it on the recent Steve Vai tour and it almost sounded like an upright bass, it was huge.


----------



## asher

So it really is tiny, huh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you think that's tiny...






Although I believe the Kala is 100x better than the Ashbory.


----------



## teamSKDM

Im gassing hard over a duvell inspired carvin dc700. Transblack flame top, natural binding, mahogany body, 5 piece all walnut neck, hipshot bridge, walnut headstock veneer ebony board ss frets, reversed standard headstock Either with the kiesel pickups or covered ionizer 7s.


----------



## Ludo95




----------



## Randy




----------



## Ludo95




----------



## mnemonic

Aw man, they just had to do a weathered black stain on swamp ash huh. I goddamn love that driftwood look ever since I saw a Mayones with a similar finish.


----------



## Ludo95

:O Zebra covers FTW


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have never GASed for a Blackmachine clone, Skervy, or an Evertune-bridged guitar...






But I always gas for Purple + gold colored and Zelda-related gear.


----------



## Ludo95

The blue one :Q__


----------



## Zado

I'm possibly the only SS guy who hates superslim guitar horns

Just give me some good 80's shit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trust me, you're not alone. I want a hot-rodded Strat like no other.





















And a Tele because reasons


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I have a strong urge to pick up this guy from DCGL, but I'd need to sell something first.


----------



## Vrollin

I'm thinking one of these, I'm just so torn because I don't know whether I need it, if it will benefit me or how it will react with my gear. Reading about it and watching reviews makes me wan't to try this and experience the whole boost deal...


----------



## DanieLibuy




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trust me, you're not alone. I want a hot-rodded Strat like no other.



Scratch that. 

Besides the ESP EC-1000T or Dean Straight Six Z, I'm starting to want one of these:


----------



## spn_phoenix_92




----------



## pushpull7

Ludo95 said:


> The blue one :Q__



Are you kidding? Any and ALL


----------



## Broken

Saw one on Kijiji today, not horrible far from me. If I had the room I'd drive the 3 1/2ish hours for mint $500 sale. 

That or the new sls c7.






I want a new seven sooo bad, but my wallet says no...


----------



## Whammy

Haven't been browsing guitars lately. But I just spotted this


----------



## DeathChord

https://www.google.com/search?q=die...uitar-amps%2Fdiezel-herbert-mk2.html;1166;573


----------



## Skyblue

This site is not helping. AT. ALL.


----------



## Zado

....and I usually hate racing striped guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Speaking of that...






The blue one... Growing on me quickly. 

Also, my Laney GAS is off the charts again.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Go for the IRT Studio man, it's sooooo good, so diverse and good sounding, you won't regret it. I don't know if it's loud enough for gigging, but judging by the volume I have to put it at to play in my bedroom, it sure will be loud enough.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I really am thinking about getting it eventually.

I do have a question about it, but I'll just ask this in the IRT thread.


----------



## MatthewK

I think I really am insane. I'm GASing for an RG752 in that nice blue finish. I hate locking tremolos, but for some reason it is calling me...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After thinking about the Dean Z I've been gassing for a few months now... Now I'm looking at Epiphone alternative.














Son of a bitch this is hard.


----------



## Cloudy




----------



## MemphisHawk

Skyblue said:


> This site is not helping. AT. ALL.




I have one with a much better quilt top than that if you are interested!!! lol
http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Samark

Not even a bass player, but this finish on a Soloist really tickles my fancy


----------



## asher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After thinking about the Dean Z I've been gassing for a few months now... Now I'm looking at Epiphone alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son of a bitch this is hard.



No it's not. The only option is the Thunderhorse


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Jake

Those new Schecter Banshee Elites have got me rethinking my life currently. We'll see what the price point on them is.






Being that I won't be buying anything else at all until at least the spring time- Christmas, birthday, tax return season all kinda lump together there for me I'm also gonna have to follow NAMM pretty closely to see if we end up getting a Bulb sig because those Jackson's he's been getting are tasty as fvck.

Of course there is always the curveball that these all throw at me constantly too 













We'll see if my impulsive behavior can be contained and if my wallet is happy about it or not


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Narrowed down what my next Strat's gonna be:

- Has to be 21 frets.
- Has to be rosewood board
- Has to have 6 screw vintage synchronized trem
- Has to be in lake placid blue
- Has to be 3 single coils.






Then, add 3 Seymour Duncan Antiquity II Surfer set and I'm sold.

Now the question is whether I need it or not... but I want it bad.


----------



## Whammy

^ Change that to a maple board and I'm with you 100%


----------



## Aviator

narad said:


> ^^ I feel like I've seen that body style somewhere before... (albeit with a far better output jack route)



It reminds of Skervesen Shoggie DC

Anyway, here's my GAS . I am still worried about the neck since I've never played other guitar but Ibanez RG models. But hopefully I wll be able to try it today at Ola's workshop.


----------



## Shredmon

I am currently selling my Ibanez S8, and i have the opportunity to get a LTD AW7 for around 900 Euro, but yeah, i have to wait, then i will see if the ltd is still available for this price. Lets hope so, i just love the Strat Pickguard and the Headstock, plus the Bloodburst colour....
greets


----------



## JD27

Gibson GAS Attack!

Firebird Studio






Midtown Custom






Exlporer Black Out


----------



## asher

Adam just put one of those Midtowns up in the FS area


----------



## JD27

asher said:


> Adam just put one of those Midtowns up in the FS area



If only I had something I wanted to part with.


----------



## crg123

I'm acquiring a MIJ 1999 Ibanez RG7421 (the one with the old solid maple RG7621 neck on it) through a trade and I can't wait for it to get here. I'm thinking of all sort of crazy ideas to upgrade it and possibly refinish it (sublime green anyone?). The wallet will be hurting soon I think haha.


----------



## asher

crg123 said:


> I'm acquiring a MIJ 1999 Ibanez RG7421 (the one with the old solid maple RG7621 neck on it) through a trade and I can't wait for it to get here. I'm thinking of all sort of crazy ideas to upgrade it and possibly refinish it (sublime green anyone?). The wallet will be hurting soon I think haha.



Post pics first anyhow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pickguard it.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## crg123

asher said:


> Post pics first anyhow



Right now its like a matte finished Blade Grayish color with a 13 spray painted in black (like a decal) on it (Wish I could just remove it but its huge). If it wasn't for that I'd keep the color it was refinished in.


I really want to figure out how to get this color (taken from the gak green refinish on here). I'd really just like to keep the original finish though...


----------



## asher

#1 and #3. But really, the top on 1. Wowwwwww.


----------



## Jake

The only GAS not mentioned would be how I still have to hold back my urges to go nuts on the Carvin Builder and get that C66 I really really want. All things considered I wouldn't be surprised if that's what I get next.


----------



## illimmigrant

I really want another Carvin after snapping this shot of mine lol. But I'm waiting for a 24 fret bolt on 6-string or a 26.5" seven string.


----------



## Jake

There is of course always the DC800 too....my life is full of tough decisions


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Whammy said:


> ^ Change that to a maple board and I'm with you 100%



Normally, I'd agree. But after getting a G&L US Legacy with a maple board, that's thirst has been quenched. So a rosewood Strat is what I'm looking for right now.

...that and a nice Jazzmaster.


----------



## Cbutler

mmmm cheap guitars


----------



## Jake

And because I'm dumb and forgot Ibanez made these this shot to #1 on my "things to buy when my bank account says it's okay to do so list"




Will get. Everything else can wait now


----------



## Ludo95




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Agile Pendulum 7 string


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

and these to replace those awful EMGs




Lace Xbars


----------



## gunch




----------



## awesomeaustin

This


----------



## Skyblue

MemphisHawk said:


> I have one with a much better quilt top than that if you are interested!!! lol
> http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Ugh I wish, my wallet is glaring at me every time I even casually glance at it


----------



## Blood Tempest

Ibanez RGD7321





And this because...well, duh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I've been thinking about buying a Behinger HM300. They sound close enough to me.


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^I've been thinking about buying a Behinger HM300. They sound close enough to me.



I have the Ultra Metal 300 (UM300) and I can get it close. Does an excellent old school raw black metal tone, I can say that for certain. I may look into the budget HM300 though. I don't think I wanna drop that sorta coin on an HM-2. As much as I'd love to.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Ok I'm going in for a lot of GAS atm, the stuff at the top of the I hope to fulfil in the next month:





LTD ST-213 OW
No negotiations, it must be Olympic white 






Blackstar HT-1
So I finally don't have to us my computer for guitar.

Stuff for the future.
















With the foot controller no less.





















Yeah that pretty much sums it up, one day maybe


----------



## shadowlife

I want a 7 string jazzbox, and this looks like the ticket:






I'm supposedly going permanent full-time at work in a few weeks, and if that happens, this guitar will be mine!


----------



## s2k9k

So bad right now


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Taking a break from the pedal streak as this may happen sooner than expected:






...well, maybe one pedal that's definitely gonna happen:






Can't freaking wait on either of them.


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ...well, maybe one pedal that's definitely gonna happen:



Whoaaaaa - since when did FtT have a delay?? Have to look into that one!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They recently announced one that automatically sets it's tempo as you play. I THINK that's the one. It seems too good to be true.


----------



## Shimme

I've been gassing for one of these for a while






And a local shop has one for a great price... Too bad that I'm socking every penny to pay for a study abroad trip in the spring. 

Might be able to grab some extra hours and get a pair of these though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



The top two I like. I would take either with dot inlays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If they had those two Singlecuts available with trems, oh my god I'd be throwing my wallet at my screen.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

You mean, like a Starla?

EDIT: Nevermind, different animal entirely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PRS Trem > Bigsby. 

Plus, there's some subtle differences that make me prefer the Singlecut.


----------



## pondman

Still searching


----------



## JD27

Really, a Firebird X? Possibly the most hated Gibson ever released.


----------



## pondman

Yeah really.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

narad said:


> Whoaaaaa - since when did FtT have a delay?? Have to look into that one!


 


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They recently announced one that automatically sets it's tempo as you play. I THINK that's the one. It seems too good to be true.


 
Yep. Website's recently updated and it'll be available by the end of November.

Free The Tone &#8211; English | FLIGHT TIME FT-1Y Available in NOV/2014

Superficially a TC Electronic 2290 in pedal form. Though technomancer found out early that it's an instrument level delay, which is _almost_ a dealbreaker for me as well... but I still want it.


----------



## JD27

pondman said:


> Yeah really.



Cool, just never thought I would see that on the GAS page.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Honestly, besides the ugly-as-.... headstock and my dislike of the reverse FB shape, I think the FBX looks cool. Just give it a reverse 6-in-line headstock and reverse the body and I think it would look a lot better.

EDIT: And all that extra shit.  A toggle switch and 4 knobs, just like a standard Firebird.


----------



## JD27

Wish I had bought something in the Voodoo series whenvthey came out.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, besides the ugly-as-.... headstock and my dislike of the reverse FB shape, I think the FBX looks cool. Just give it a reverse 6-in-line headstock and reverse the body and I think it would look a lot better.
> 
> EDIT: And all that extra shit.  A toggle switch and 4 knobs, just like a standard Firebird.



Ha, so you're saying, just make it like a Firebird?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Ha, so you're saying, just make it like a Firebird?



Basically. 

I like the overall aesthetic. The chrome pickups/rings, the trans marble finish, the smaller body, the ToM bridge, and so on.


----------



## charlessalvacion

My GAS? Maybe a RAN 7 with a Floyd or a Strandberg 7. hehe


----------



## Churchie777

Until i get one i will always GAS for these!


----------



## charlessalvacion

Churchie777 said:


> Until i get one i will always GAS for these!



Oh thats also one GAS in my list. hehe


----------



## absolutorigin




----------



## Shredmon

the PRS on the right is just straight pr0n.....looks a little like a 7 string version of the 513?
greets


----------



## asher

... were either of those, uh, crap.. Dave... Dave Weiner's? They look oddly familiar to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Correct.











Also, add that angled-pickup 513 to the GAS list.


----------



## Warg Master

AXE FX II


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Oh...ooh...oooh...a 7-string 513? Yeah, you can add that to my GAS list, too.

Help me


----------



## Zado

This is torturing me,looks so good it hurts.Please kill me.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

It's similar to aqua-violet, but according to Brian's Guitars it's called "Northern Lights". I have never wanted an acoustic so bad...


----------



## asher

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> It's similar to aqua-violet, but according to Brian's Guitars it's called "Northern Lights". I have never wanted an acoustic so bad...



I take back everything I said about grandpa's guitars...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I want Pondman's 9 String...so much GAS.


----------



## asher

I've got a lock on one of my dream guitars in immaculate condition, assuming nothing catastrophic happens in transit


----------



## JD27

asher said:


> I've got a lock on one of my dream guitars in immaculate condition, assuming nothing catastrophic happens in transit



Or some Jackass takes it off the wall and drops it?


----------



## asher

JD27 said:


> Or some Jackass takes it off the wall and drops it?





The joys of going private sale!


----------



## JD27

It was within my grasp, I had the money all collected... then my laptop finally shit the bed and I bought a new Macbook Pro. Which isn't all bad, but my Mesa Mark V 25 dreams will have to wait a few months longer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, my baritone GAS is off the charts.






Dat shitty intonation doe.


----------



## asher

What the actual fvck?!


----------



## NickS

It would take me and at least two friends to totally rock the shit out of that!!


----------



## mnemonic

my god, the action would be so high.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Is it just a regular picture elongated? I can't believe that it would be real. In fact, I refuse to believe that's real.


----------



## asher

ThePIGI King said:


> Is it just a regular picture elongated? I can't believe that it would be real. In fact, I refuse to believe that's real.



I suspect so.


----------



## protest

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> It's similar to aqua-violet, but according to Brian's Guitars it's called "Northern Lights". I have never wanted an acoustic so bad...



 I want to have its babies


----------



## ghostred7

My latest GAS = one of these in nearly any color....preferably found when I actually have the money.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Looks like cyriak's work (the elongated necks guitars).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yep. Website's recently updated and it'll be available by the end of November.
> 
> Free The Tone &#8211; English | FLIGHT TIME FT-1Y Available in NOV/2014
> 
> Superficially a TC Electronic 2290 in pedal form. Though technomancer found out early that it's an instrument level delay, which is _almost_ a dealbreaker for me as well... but I still want it.


 
Still this. They've just announed that they've shipped it to dealers overseas. I can practically taste it. 

EDIT: I still want these too:











You can't have too many delays.


----------



## pushpull7

@jazzhands:


----------



## Veritech Zero

I know I've posted this multiple times in other threads. But never before has the GAS ever been so real. (It arrives Monday)


----------



## protest

Tom Anderson Angel









Charvel So Cal







Jackson Rhoads


----------



## asher




----------



## JD27

Those are all nice, but that Anderson on top is awesome!


----------



## protest

Anderson's ruin lives. I've never tried one that didn't play amazingly well. You can pick up one of his Tele's built for country and it'll still shred like a mofo.


----------



## Churchie777

yupppppp


----------



## -DTP-

ghostred7 said:


> My latest GAS = one of these in nearly any color....preferably found when I actually have the money.



Dude! there was one on ebay the other day and I literally didnt buy it because i forgot what time the auction ended  It sold for 350


----------



## JD27

Oh no, it happened again. Damn you payment plans, damn you!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Didn't plan on getting an 8-string, but...






28'', passive-sized routes, RGA/EBMM JP-style beveled body, AND all for $350. Man, the RG8 can get ....ed, found my new budget 8-string.


----------



## ThePIGI King

^^^ What model is that? I can't see what it says on the truss rod cover...


----------



## weirdoku

I think I found this in a Warmoth build thread some time ago but I would like both this 6 string version and a 7 string version minus the inlay dots but with 24 frets. 

Whoever this belongs to, I want it still.


----------



## JD27

I like that. The beveled body gives it a smaller appearance. Most 8 strings look huge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePIGI King said:


> ^^^ What model is that? I can't see what it says on the truss rod cover...



Schecter C-8 Deluxe. Was just announced this morning.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter C-8 Deluxe. Was just announced this morning.



$349 and some new pickups, that could be a nice inexpensive 8 string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was thinking the same thing.  Grab one as a platform for the new Carvin 8-string poickups.


----------



## jonajon91

Got to get me a Railboard Chapman Stick






*PROOOOOOOOG!!!!!!!*


----------



## StevenC

jonajon91 said:


> Got to get me a Railboard Chapman Stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PROOOOOOOOG!!!!!!!*




OH! I need a Railboard!

I saw a guy in London a couple weeks ago busking with a Chapman Stick playing Pink Floyd songs. It was amazing. I hadn't seen one in real life before, and now I need one.


----------



## Zado




----------



## BusinessMan

I've been GASing like a madmen lately for one of these


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Taking a break from the pedal streak as this may happen sooner than expected:



Ordered and down paid. Happy times ahead.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^I've been thinking about buying a Behinger HM300. They sound close enough to me.



Ended up doing this.  I've been keeping an eye for one used, but finally decided to buy a new one from Sweetwater since they have them for $25 with free shipping.


----------



## slapnutz

Been feeling major GAS for used 90s Ibbys with the 'ole reversed headstocks.

The rare Japan only RG1220







The even more rarer Japan only RG620 (which I didnt even knew existed)






*Seriously*, if anyone here is willing to sell me one, PM me. INTL shipping be damned! I'll pay for it all!

$$$


----------



## glpg80

I've got it bad.












A modded out the ass one of these:


----------



## aneurysm




----------



## feraledge

My Horizon has been getting a lot of play again lately. And I got those reindeer blues...





Although as much allure as the cockstock has, the old tighter control layout has a lot more appeal to me:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been looking at Flanger pedals lately. So far these are on the radar:











And once I get the 5153m, I'll finally focus on one of these:


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> My Horizon has been getting a lot of play again lately. *And I got those reindeer blues*...
> 
> Although as much allure as the cockstock has, the old tighter control layout has a lot more appeal to me:



Most dangerous kind of blues you can get. Last time I had those, I ended up with 2 guitars in 2 weeks.


----------



## misingonestring

ESP E-II Horizon III FM/FR




I want one of these damn things so bad. If they made this in the reindeer blue color that would be all the better.

I hope they make a 7 string of one of these, I would probably never want another guitar.

Laney IRT Studio





I really want to break my tube amp cherry soon, and possibly try and record music of my own. This seems like a good option for what I want.


----------



## jayeshrc

a colour mockup i sent to the guys at skervesen.. lots of differences from this spec wise - its going to be a 7, multiscale to begin with


----------



## Zado

Another mayones


----------



## Nlelith

Zado said:


>


  I need a guitar with this finish... Really cool.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Even with the 5153 50w coming, I still want another amp. Namely this:






And I REALLY can't wait to get the Flight Time already.  Once I get that, on to the Timefactor and Timeline... extremely delay hungry right now...


----------



## AliceLG

Let's start with some of this:






Followed by some of this:







And maybe this little thing:






And definitely 2 fan-fretted (7&8) versions of this:


----------



## celticelk

AliceLG said:


> And maybe this little thing:



Trust me, you don't want to go near the TC Triple Delay until you get confirmation that TC fixed the thoroughly-fvcked-up implementation of the tap tempo. Lots of discussion/bitching about this over on TGP.


----------



## Blood Tempest

It'll probably never happen, but I'd absolutely love an affordable LTD version of a 7 string Mystique model. Maybe that Javier Reyes model will have an affordable LTD version and I can snag that in an 8 string. Wouldn't mind that either.


----------



## AliceLG

celticelk said:


> Trust me, you don't want to go near the TC Triple Delay until you get confirmation that TC fixed the thoroughly-fvcked-up implementation of the tap tempo. Lots of discussion/bitching about this over on TGP.



I hadn't checked or heard anything about that. Definitely good to know, but it isn't that far up in the GAS list. I already have a very functional 3-delay setup, but it'd be awesome to get everything in just one pedal instead of 4


----------



## Possessed




----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Vrollin

Drool for days....


----------



## jeremyb

Now wishing I hadn't looked in this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## Zado

OVER 9000 PIECES INLAY


----------



## Possessed




----------



## JD27

^^^ Shredding Skin?


----------



## Blood Tempest

*screams internally*


----------



## aneurysm




----------



## JD27

Thinking about doing crazy things, like selling gear for a PRS SC245.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Ahh, the pain.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I was browsing around the Rondo site this morning, looking for a 35"-scale bass that would better handle the G-C-G-C tuning I use for when my band does drop-C stuff, and I stumbled upon this beauty...me likey!











And then I stumbled upon this...just what the crap is this all about?!


----------



## Blood Tempest

^I saw that thing last week and had a SUPER WTF moment. I seriously don't understand that at all. It must have been a mess up at the factory or something! It looks ridiculous!


----------



## -DTP-

JD27 said:


> Thinking about doing crazy things, like selling gear for a PRS SC245.



Do itttttt..... If you're as big of an SZ fan as you seem you wont regret it


----------



## ppinkham

Yup


----------



## mnemonic

Blood Tempest said:


> ^I saw that thing last week and had a SUPER WTF moment. I seriously don't understand that at all. It must have been a mess up at the factory or something! It looks ridiculous!



Looks like its a long scale guitar, but they used the pickup routing template for the normal, shorter scale, and they aligned it to the neck. 

Jackson had this problem with some 7 strings last year if I recall correctly. some had a too-far-from-the-bridge bridge pickup, and some had a normal bridge pickup with a too-close-to-the-middle neck pickup.


----------



## rockstarazuri

This got into my GAS list since I played it at the Tokyo Music Fair yesterday!


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## gunch

S2 Standard Singlecut with dots as soon as pic of them are available


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

This so much, but why the gloss neck!!!! Im pretty biased but I can't really imagine why anyone would find that to be comfortable...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My friend is lending me his Tele for my recording. Awesome!






...and extremely unhelpful for my want for that Tele. 

Also would like a 6 string Evertune in the ranks. Don't want it on an Eclipse so:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been interested in taking an existing guitar and getting an Evertune for it, but it seems expensive. $300 - $400 for the unit, and the same price for the installation.  Wish there were more ET-equipped guitars besides the LTDs.


----------



## aneurysm

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Hahahahaha, i knew it ! Guess you reallly mean it, damn i just wanted to post the same Pic


----------



## Samark

I have to get a Kxk.


----------



## Broken

ZeroS1gnol said:


> This so much, but why the gloss neck!!!! Im pretty biased but I can't really imagine why anyone would find that to be comfortable...



Minus the Evertune, and I'd be on that. Never tried one but just don't like the looks...maybe if I tried one it might change my opinion but idk.


----------



## Zado

Someone needing a kidney?


----------



## asher

Only so I can hype its magic chambering, maybe 3d print replace a few sections, and flip it to afford some of this stuff


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I've been on an SG kick lately. My first good guitar was a Gibson SG I.

Slap some d-activators in this sucker.....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My friend has one now, so now I have to get one as well:








And while it's only available in certain countries only, Australia conveniently happens to be one of them.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Oh please try to do the thing where you can program your own lyrics into it. "Skateboarding is not a crime" or something.


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My friend has one now, so now I have to get one as well:



Hmm... Not sure if accidental stomp button placement and I'm reading into it to much, or I'm just very naive...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I don't think you're naive. And I don't think it was accidental. :futa:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Well I made the order inquiry anyway, so once they get one, they'll inform me immediately. And yes, they thought I was insane. 

Also keen on grabbing an RG hardtail 7. Namely the Iron Labels:











Either one will do.


----------



## blendamed

^---- +9001

I'm at this point of GAS on RGIR27FE when you watch a tons of youtube videos and read a crapload of reviews of this particular gear, damn it seems like a killer axe for a decent price!
I'm actually about to sell my 6505 just to grab this guitar ;D
Simple design yet almost perfect, only if neck would be black as well instead of natural, only then this would get better.


----------



## bouVIP

Lucky Japan and their PRS SE models...


----------



## Curt

Thanks to this video, among a zillion others, I need this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx4hLTdzlDA
I may need to use an EQ pedal and a boost to get it as tight as i'd like, but it still sounds killer in every video i've watched. I'd like to get the 60 watt version(since it has 6L6's), and throw my boost in front and call it a day, but these videos, as well as how useful it is as an entire unit are making the decision tough.





Also, this:



with a SD Nazgul/sentient set


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tried both out at guitar center since I finally passed by one today. Both amps do metal no problem and the vip was versatile as he'll. Couldnt try the v3s second channel since it was messed up but channel one was surprising as hell. Expected it to be a muddy mess but it handled a TAM10 no pproblem.

The biggest surprise was the laney gh50l. Sounded fvcking abysmal  like... Was muddy as he'll and couldn't get a tight or bright sound no matter what. Me and a nearby employee were like wtf... Had to be fvcked up 

Edit: pictures and grammar. Also pretty sure the laney was messed up because the gain control was weird. Couldn't dial in a clean tone at all.


----------



## curlyvice

Saving for a dc600, but once that's out of the way I'm gonna need one of these





and maybe one of these


----------



## Fat-Elf

Curt said:


> Thanks to this video, among a zillion others, I need this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx4hLTdzlDA



Hate to break it to you but apparently the guy wasn't really using the Ironheart in that video but a Pod XT. 

I've been really GASing over a Ironheart too, though. Imo, all the youtube videos make it look/sound horrible but somehow Killswitch Engage makes it sound so good that I just need to get one, especially as they could be listed almost as a budget amp for costing way under $1000 (at least the 60w head).


----------



## Curt

Fat-Elf said:


> Hate to break it to you but apparently the guy wasn't really using the Ironheart in that video but a Pod XT.
> 
> I've been really GASing over a Ironheart too, though. Imo, all the youtube videos make it look/sound horrible but somehow Killswitch Engage makes it sound so good that I just need to get one, especially as they could be listed almost as a budget amp for costing way under $1000 (at least the 60w head).



I dunno, i've seen a few other videos where it really did it for me. And as far as John Browne goes, I knew he used the POD XT, but I thought he always recorded with the XT and reamped with the Ironheart, but maybe it's the other way around, in which case, damn, never knew the XT could be that good. and his camera audio videos where he was in fact using the IRT studio sounded good to me.

Chimp Spanner and Sam Bell both use one right now as well, and their videos with them sounded pretty good. I might just get the 60, though, as the low end in some of the videos sound Fuzzy, and I think that may have something to do with the way EL84's compress the sound as the volume gets cranked. And I really don't need all the features it has, I just thought it would be nice to have.

i'm going to play the 60 watt head this weekend, so we'll see how I feel about it afterwards, if I don't like it, i'll probably buy a used 6505 or something.

But the heads do look sweet as hell.


----------



## ppinkham




----------



## Haun

I need a .strandberg* Boden 6 in my life to become a whole person. An Axe Fx II XL would be nice too...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Curt said:


> Chimp Spanner and Sam Bell both use one right now as well, and their videos with them sounded pretty good. I might just get the 60, though, as the low end in some of the videos sound Fuzzy, and I think that may have something to do with the way EL84's compress the sound as the volume gets cranked. And I really don't need all the features it has, I just thought it would be nice to have



Yeah, I actually watched the Chimp Spanner video yesterday and he made the Studio thingy sound pretty good. I've mostly watched videos about the 60w head and that thing does sound pretty fizzy in most of the videos especially in the one Ola Englund made and he can make a Fender amp sound brutal.  I guess the cab also makes some difference. KsE uses the designated Ironheart cabs, afaik.


----------



## Curt

Most the videos i've seen using the ironheart cab seemed somewhat thin in the low end, could just be how tight they are, along with a lot of the videos being not super well eq'd. Keith Merrow and Ola's videos are especially guilty. But fred brum did a good one with it, and KsE is definitely getting good tones with theirs, the clips i've heard, the studio seems a bit fuller in the low end, but can get a little fizzy, but Chimp Spanner did a killer job with it, and some of the soundcloud clips are pretty crunchy with not much fizz at all. maybe it's just youtube.


----------



## p0ke

I just checked out the Ibanez RGKP6 and now I'm gassing for a Kaoss Pad  It's not too expensive either. I saw an NGD with that particular Ibanez, so at least someone has one, but has anyone here managed to create something awesome with it?


----------



## Curt

I think the only person i've seen do much of anything with the kaoss pad in terms of in conjunction with their guitar work, is that dude from Muse. but they always have intrigued me.


----------



## p0ke

Curt said:


> I think the only person i've seen do much of anything with the kaoss pad in terms of in conjunction with their guitar work, is that dude from Muse. but they always have intrigued me.



Cool. I always thought Muse was somewhat interesting despite not being my cup of tea, so I guess I might as well check them out a bit more thoroughly. But damn, I need a Kaoss Pad  Oh and sorry for the slight off-topic, I didn't realize this was in the 7-string guitars section (got here through the list of currently active threads on the index page...).


----------



## flexkill

> Post your GAS



ok


----------



## Pat_tct

there are a couple things that i would want. mostly low/mid range stuff...

no real order but here you go:





Presonus Eris 5 - Thomann UK





Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 - Thomann UK

a second pair of speakers and a new interface would be cool. 400 for both is actually pretty affordable. I'm just 400 bucks short of getting it^^


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## jamesfarrell

100 pages. I'm fvcking spent.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Pat_tct said:


> there are a couple things that i would want. mostly low/mid range stuff...
> 
> no real order but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presonus Eris 5 - Thomann UK
> 
> a second pair of speakers and a new interface would be cool. 400 for both is actually pretty affordable. I'm just 400 bucks short of getting it^^



Actually I bought the Presonus Eris 4.5E last Friday, tomorrow or next they should be here. These will be my first studio monitors. We'll see

Also if you buy Presonus Eris 4.5 between 1st Novemeber and 31st December, they give you for free their HD7 studio headphones sending a form with your purchase receipt

So I have new headphones too


----------



## Veritech Zero

Curt said:


> Also, this:
> 
> 
> 
> with a SD Nazgul/sentient set



I have found yet another guitar that I need in my life


----------



## Blood Tempest

LTD M200UC. A nice, affordable guitar with workhorse potential via a few small changes. Need.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Saw this on music go rounds website... It'll be here next week.


----------



## Broken

^ Dammit now I'm GAS'n for it again...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Veritech Zero said:


> Saw this on music go rounds website... It'll be here next week.



If Ibanez added one more string to that guitar, they would also have to shut up and take my money!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I love team "doesn't futz around".


----------



## Veritech Zero

CJLsky said:


> If Ibanez added one more string to that guitar, they would also have to shut up and take my money!



Haha! if it were a 7 string I wouldn't have even bothered to call to confirm the condition it was in before I bought it completely on a whim.

The GAS was strong haha.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Man I really wish I bought one of these when they were still around:











...yet resisting the urge to pull the trigger on some of the ebay deals I come across...


----------



## Shewter

Agile Septor Elite 727 (Seymour Duncan Blackouts)


----------



## JD27

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man I really wish I bought one of these when they were still around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...yet resisting the urge to pull the trigger on some of the ebay deals I come across...



I don't remember these at all, what are they?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez Darkstone. Their best shape ever.


----------



## Veritech Zero

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ibanez Darkstone. Their best shape ever.



Oh man, don't remind me! Music go round had a white one for $320! I damn near got them both!



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man I really wish I bought one of these when they were still around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...yet resisting the urge to pull the trigger on some of the ebay deals I come across...



A good friend of mine has the purple one, and I've wanted ever since I first laid eyes on it. Very rare guitar indeed.


----------



## Curt

And this is the more reasonable GAS


----------



## MemphisHawk

I want to upgrade my drum overheads. Currently using a pair of Shure SM81s.


----------



## Curt

Pricey, but you can't beat them!


----------



## JD27

Don't need it, but I want it anyway.


----------



## Curt

God dammit.... my bandmate got one of these yesterday. I got to play it a little bit ago. I can't get over how much i'm enjoying the tones we put together. I'm forgoing putting together that ironheart rig and saving up a bit longer for one of these and a good powered monitor.

Anyone know any cheaper alternatives to the mackie's that everyone uses? 

Edit: thinking about it, Getting the axe fx + monitor + ground controller is only about $400 more than the other rig I was going to do. Because of pedals and stuff. Yay justification!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Curt said:


> Anyone know any cheaper alternatives to the mackie's that everyone uses?


I'm a big fan of Mackies, but sure, there are always alternatives -- which ones were you thinking of? Maybe I missed all the Mackie talk, but this is the first I heard. I'm a big fan of KRK VXT8's plus the sub -- that's what my bud uses -- the one who records a lot more than I do. I also have a bunch of friends who like the Emotiva Stealths or something like these and a sub?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My Flight Time Delay is being delayed of all things...  

In the meantime I'm considering either getting the Timefactor, or one of these:











...I don't have those yet.  Defintely considering the SOV-2 over the Matt Schofield model though.

And with all the pedal collecting I may start going through the router controller path...






EDIT: Cross the Flight Time off the list.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Don't need it, but I want it anyway.




I just "built" me an expression pedal, and this pedal would be perfect for it.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just "built" me an expression pedal, and this pedal would be perfect for it.



The pedal is pretty awesome, I imagine the expression pedal would make it even more fun. Pretty inexpensive for a EHX pedal and pitch shifter in general.


----------



## Curt

Dusty Chalk said:


> I'm a big fan of Mackies, but sure, there are always alternatives -- which ones were you thinking of? Maybe I missed all the Mackie talk, but this is the first I heard. I'm a big fan of KRK VXT8's plus the sub -- that's what my bud uses -- the one who records a lot more than I do. I also have a bunch of friends who like the Emotiva Stealths or something like these and a sub?



I guess monitor would be the wrong word, after some research, i'm referring to the hd1221 loudspeaker wedges that a lot of people have been using. But i'm also just considering using it through my current KRK monitors I bought for mixing until I can afford an alternative. I might just end up buying the Matrix GT800fx poweramp and an avatar cab eventually. i'm not sure which way would be better. but from what a lot of people are saying, frfr is the way to go.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Curt said:


> I guess monitor would be the wrong word, after some research, i'm referring to the hd1221 loudspeaker wedges that a lot of people have been using. But i'm also just considering using it through my current KRK monitors I bought for mixing until I can afford an alternative. I might just end up buying the Matrix GT800fx poweramp and an avatar cab eventually. i'm not sure which way would be better. but from what a lot of people are saying, frfr is the way to go.


Well the KRKs would certainly get you by until you come up with something better, there's nothing wrong with that. But ... then there's this.


----------



## HighGain510

Curt said:


> I guess monitor would be the wrong word, after some research, i'm referring to the hd1221 loudspeaker wedges that a lot of people have been using. But i'm also just considering using it through my current KRK monitors I bought for mixing until I can afford an alternative. I might just end up buying the Matrix GT800fx poweramp and an avatar cab eventually. i'm not sure which way would be better. but from what a lot of people are saying, frfr is the way to go.



Having tried a lot of the FRFR cabs on the market, I'll advise you to save your pennies and grab an Atomic CLR FRFR cab. You can thank me later.  I'm running it with my Axe-II (and previously, my Kemper) and loving it still.  I've checked out my buddy who is gigging with his and it sounds great live as well.


----------



## bouVIP

THE GAS IS REAL!! Can't decide but I will own one of these next year >_<


----------



## asher

.strandberg* > E-II > PRS > Schecter, IMO.


----------



## JD27

bouVIP said:


> THE GAS IS REAL!! Can't decide but I will own one of these next year >_<



I'll decide for you! PRS, just because I really want a SC245.


----------



## Curt

Dusty Chalk said:


> Well the KRKs would certainly get you buy until you come up with something better, there's nothing wrong with that. But ... then there's this.


That's a hell of a good price on that! Too bad it likely won't be there long enough. Getting the Axe FX is about 6 months off for me.



HighGain510 said:


> Having tried a lot of the FRFR cabs on the market, I'll advise you to save your pennies and grab an Atomic CLR FRFR cab. You can thank me later.  I'm running it with my Axe-II (and previously, my Kemper) and loving it still.  I've checked out my buddy who is gigging with his and it sounds great live as well.


Those run about $1000, right? So they're definitely worth the extra $200 over the mackie, then?
Do the cabs project well? I was thinking of the wedge format so I get it all pushed head level instead of straight out, but if it projects well enough, that may not be an issue What, if you can pinpoint it makes it worth the price difference?(other than being obviously designed with the Axe 2 in mind)
And does it just hook up with an XLR cable the same way?

Sorry for so many questions. I'm just trying to figure if it's worth vesting my time in to save back for probably the extra month or so to go with the more expensive stuff.

To end with yet another question, Is the XL worth the extra money over the Axe FX II Mark 2? because If I can offset the extra money spend on the Atomic by buying the cheaper of the two options, it will be even more tempting. But of course, if the XL really is that much better, i'll still go that way, and just save for that little bit of extra time.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Pensa Suhr. I have lusted after one of these for decades.
The Unspeakable in pursuit of the Unobtainable:


----------



## Curt

So, i'm somewhat young, in my early 20's, and haven't been playing for incredibly long... I know of pensa guitars, and suhr guitars, I know pensa is still making these on custom order, was John once involved with these guitars?


----------



## narad

IbanezDaemon said:


> Pensa Suhr. I have lusted after one of these for decades.
> The Unspeakable in pursuit of the Unobtainable:



Damn - saw one earlier today for the first time in years, ~$5k, but looks like it already sold!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Curt said:


> So, i'm somewhat young, in my early 20's, and haven't been playing for incredibly long... I know of pensa guitars, and suhr guitars, I know pensa is still making these on custom order, was John once involved with these guitars?


 
Ya man. John was involved from early/mid 80's to 1990ish I think. It's gotta be a Pensa Suhr but not a Pensa custom. Those Suhr Custom Carve MK-1's are bloody exquisite too and also very bloody tempting.



narad said:


> Damn - saw one earlier today for the first time in years, ~$5k, but looks like it already sold!



No way!!! I'd have been all over that. Have the cash on me as well.


----------



## narad

IbanezDaemon said:


> No way!!! I'd have been all over that. Have the cash on me as well.



If you have $8k for a nicer one, let me know (it's not mine, just something bookmarked).


----------



## Underworld

THIS (JP12-7)









OR THIS (JPXI-7)


----------



## IbanezDaemon

narad said:


> If you have $8k for a nicer one, let me know (it's not mine, just something bookmarked).



Might be priced out at that with Xmas coming, could be doable in January though. I also just dropped £4,000 on Daemoness deposits so have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Those .strandberg*ses get hotter every time someone posts a new (to me) picture of one.


----------



## bouVIP

JD27 said:


> I'll decide for you! PRS, just because I really want a SC245.



Same, but I only have so many kidneys


----------



## Curt

Underworld said:


> THIS (JP12-7)


So much yes.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I know it's a Squier, but when I seen one at GC yesterday it caught my attention


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I know it's a Squier, but when I seen one at GC yesterday it caught my attention



Had the same reaction when I saw all the Epis and Squiers at GC today.  

Still got the Carvin V3 GAS.  There was a Marshall AVT150 that was right next to it which an employee was playing through with a Jackson JS while I had a Skatecaster and a Wolfgang through the V3... I've never heard such a terrible amp in my life. People rag on the Spider, but for high-gain, the Spider 4 blew it out of the water.


----------



## Zado

Gassing SO hard for a JCustom

And ishibashi prices aren't helping AT ALL
IBANEZ / RG-7570Z/BBE Used Musical Instrument


----------



## putnut77

REALLY gassing for a JPX/JP something, I dont know enough about em to know exactly which one.

ALSO. I NEED A MAYONES CUSTOM.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Neeeeeeed moooooore mooonnnneeeeeeeyyyyyys...


----------



## JD27

bouVIP said:


> Same, but I only have so many kidneys



Yeah I feel the pain, all the ones I want are $3700 and up.


----------



## Curt

Never had bass GAS this badly. I'd prefer it to be a normal combustion, but this color is amazing.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Curt said:


> That's a hell of a good price on that! Too bad it likely won't be there long enough. Getting the Axe FX is about 6 months off for me.


No, that particular one won't, but Musician's friend have blemish/scratch'n'dents all the time. They even grade them, if you don't want to settle for less than "excellent".

zZounds also has seconds.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Planning out my next RG:






It'll be inspired by the JS2410 and my 2 favorite RGs, so:

Red Dimarzio pickups and it'll be a strictly alnico affair. Breed neck, Area 61 middle, Gravity Storm bridge. 

Either red or cream Volume/Tone knobs. Otherwise, the stock black is ok. 

And since I've been putting off getting a Saber, I probably should get this too:






Haven't decided on what pickups for this yet...


----------



## pushpull7

The 655 you have pictured there is not as orange as that. Check some of the ngds.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

pushpull7 said:


> The 655 you have pictured there is not as orange as that. Check some of the ngds.


 
I've seen them in person so I'm aware of the actual color tone of the RG. It's closer to red than that picture, so it works for my plans. Plus Dimarzio don't make orange bobbins either.

EDIT: While on the subject of modding RGs, I'll add this to the future list:






This time with nickel plate Dimarzios: PAF Joe neck, AT1 bridge. Add grey speed knobs and it'll look awesomesauce.


----------



## Shredmon

Really gassing for an Ibanez dcm100 and an rgd7uc, and also The JPs mentioned above are just pure awesomeness...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm normally not a big fan of what Dean puts out (the ones I've played were actually really well-made, but design-wise, they usually don't appeal to me), but I was browsing their site today and stumbled upon this, and unless something comes out next year that is better for me than this one would be, I think this may very well be my next 6-string:






Gran Sport Stealth - Black Satin w/EMG | Dean Guitars


----------



## Cbutler




----------



## Zado




----------



## pushpull7

Well........






But, there are several problems. It's not worth the atrocious 1799 street price, it's got gouges on the back (seriously) and I'm not 100% sold on the Gibraltar bridge.

I can't see paying more than a G on it, and they'll never come down that far so.....gas not quelled.


----------



## TMatt142

Well, tonight it's a combination of Caribou coffee, 3 steak supreme chalupas from Taco Hell, and some colby jack cheese when I got home from Christmas shopping.... There, I posted my GAS.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Lactaid, perhaps (for the Colby)?


----------



## Vrollin

pushpull7 said:


> and I'm not 100% sold on the Gibraltar bridge



I never understood why some people dislike that bridge, they are seriously a really comfy bridge, both the new and the old I found!


----------



## pushpull7

Vrollin said:


> I never understood why some people dislike that bridge, they are seriously a really comfy bridge, both the new and the old I found!



They had one on the 7 I had to send back. One problem was that it was a PITA to adjust the intonation. The prestige tool doesn't really work (bangs against the body) and a standard allen wrench seemed fiddly. First guitar I'd ever had that worked that way.

Plus, the one I had the saddle screws stuck up so it wasn't really super comfy.


----------



## pushpull7

Update on my gas:

It's just too damaged. I got them down to about 1400 out the door (cali tax is pretty high here) but that is too much. I'd have needed 50% off with that damage.


----------



## Deception

Some kind of purple Mayones Regius (6 or 7 string). Pretty much dream guitar






One day.


----------



## Vrollin

pushpull7 said:


> They had one on the 7 I had to send back. One problem was that it was a PITA to adjust the intonation. The prestige tool doesn't really work (bangs against the body) and a standard allen wrench seemed fiddly. First guitar I'd ever had that worked that way.
> 
> Plus, the one I had the saddle screws stuck up so it wasn't really super comfy.



Easy as pie to adjust the intonation, never found anything difficult about using an allen key to adjust it, just make half turns not full ones, no biggy...
Saddle screw sticking out is a bit weird, must have just been a longer grub screw that made is way in it, not all of them are like that


----------



## Ludo95

Mayones GAS? here's mine :Q___
After having had the opportunity to try one, my GAS for these increased D:


----------



## Ludo95

Mayones GAS? here's mine :Q___
After having had the opportunity to try one, my GAS for these increased D:


----------



## Curt

I can't handle Mayones GAS, I can't afford one of those these days. :/


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I'm gonna get a nice Mayones Setius baritone when I get my money. I'll post pics when I'll have it. Now to decide on the colour. Red, green or blue? I'm partial to green because I love that green colour Mayones puts out. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zado

I'm possibly the only guy around not gassing for a Regius  the Setius gives me chills tho


----------



## weirdoku

Ibanez S7521. Not much of an eye candy but I always wanted a 7 string S series guitar. It's simple, simple bridge, no binding. I'd upgrade the hardware straight away anyway. Now only if someone bought my Agile off me I'd have the money to buy one before the S7521 disappears!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Ludo95

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I'm gonna get a nice Mayones Setius baritone when I get my money. I'll post pics when I'll have it. Now to decide on the colour. Red, green or blue? I'm partial to green because I love that green colour Mayones puts out. What do you guys think?



I tried a Setius Gothic black and red and I also saw one with a natural maple top and they were really cool... however, are you talking about the version with the flamed maple top right? If so, all the colors look cool, If I had the chance to get one I'd be undecided like you do 
The green one is really cool tho'

More beauties:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Ludo95 said:


> I tried a Setius Gothic black and red and I also saw one with a natural maple top and they were really cool... however, are you talking about the version with the flamed maple top right? If so, all the colors look cool, If I had the chance to get one I'd be undecided like you do
> The green one is really cool tho'



Yeah, I was talking about the GTM, the Gothic is cool but a bit expensive for me, and god do I love me some flamed maple. Gonna go with the green I think. Now to hope they give me a decent flame on it


----------



## s2k9k

Right now it's this


----------



## s2k9k

And also I wish I could get my hands on one of these. I don't like the 8 string version, but the 7 is just right. Not available in the US of course.


----------



## pushpull7

Curt said:


> I can't handle Mayones GAS, I can't afford one of those these days. :/



Exactly!


----------



## USMarine75

http://www.carvinguitars.com/guitargallery/scb7

Sorry, but I can't remember how to get this to post properly... But it's the new Carvin SCB7 customs. Anyone know how much the green and red ones are approximately? Because they will be mine...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

In addition to my previous RG projects I posted earlier (I will get those done eventually), there's a music store in Melb still has this available:






I might just snag this, put Blue Dimarzios (Gravity Storms + Heavy Blues 2) and white knobs. Hopefully it's still there once I muster enough cash...


----------



## pushpull7

I like that era of prestige.


----------



## s2k9k

Bloody_Inferno said:


> In addition to my previous RG projects I posted earlier (I will get those done eventually), there's a music store in Melb still has this available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just snag this, put Blue Dimarzios (Gravity Storms + Heavy Blues 2) and white knobs. Hopefully it's still there once I muster enough cash...



Oh Man I miss mine! I had one of these that I put blue Dimarzio's in. Amazing guitar.


----------



## Radau

My thirst for matte black finishes is strong


----------



## MemphisHawk

Join the RGD club bro. DOOOOO iiiiitttttt, click the button, BUY ME NOW


----------



## MemphisHawk

s2k9k said:


> And also I wish I could get my hands on one of these. I don't like the 8 string version, but the 7 is just right. Not available in the US of course.



My buddy bought that exact guitar on Sweetwater, or so I thought, off I go to look.

edit - RGIX27FEQMTG

It is a Transparent Grey color


----------



## narad

Was about to post my Christmas GAS:






And in doing so I thought, eh, why not. PSU acquired


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Dude! WTF...is that?!?!?

_(wanders off to look it up)_

EDIT: Flatliner Six by Burkey


----------



## porknchili

Ibanez RG2011SC






Edwards ECY-165CTM


----------



## feraledge

With less than 3 days left to decide if I want to switch back to 7 for all of 2015 and this is still cruising around my mind. Decisions are tough...


----------



## JD27

Les Pauls have been haunting my GAS dreams lately, but so have Vintage Ibanez Models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've actually been gassing for the Gibby-style Ibbys now. Wanting an Artist and a Destroyer 

I tried a Iceman IC500 at GC the other day. The neck was absolutely perfect, wasn't all thin and D-shaped like most ibby's. Was a perfect C-shape. If the Destroyer and Artists are like that, I need them.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I wasn't really interested in getting this yet, was planning to get an Eventide Timefactor AND a Strymon Timeline first.  But it turns out one of the guys at the store I frequent was trying to offload one of these and was willing to give me an insane deal for it. I mean, I'd love one of these of course, but dunno if I can justify owning one right now...


----------



## Dusty Chalk




----------



## MatthewK

I really want a Steinberger with some single coils.


----------



## dleake

GASing big time for a early 90's Explorer in vintage sunburst to match my '89 Flying V. (bottom pic) There's one on eBay right now but I'm in Canada. Dang!


----------



## Ludo95

And then a pretty common GAS


----------



## Spectre 1

Potbelly gas.


----------



## feraledge

Schwing!


----------



## AdenM

Regretting not picking one of these up when they were new. Neck thru Ibby with awesome inlays, stock Dimarzios, and silverburst - so much yes.


----------



## Ludo95

:Q_________________________________


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Spectre 1 said:


> Potbelly gas.



I've actually never heard of this model before now...it would be sweet if ESP would put out a 7-string version, so that I could finally have that Tempest 7-string that Schecter will seemingly never re-release.


----------



## Veritech Zero

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've actually been gassing for the Gibby-style Ibbys now. Wanting an Artist and a Destroyer
> 
> I tried a Iceman IC500 at GC the other day. The neck was absolutely perfect, wasn't all thin and D-shaped like most ibby's. Was a perfect C-shape. If the Destroyer and Artists are like that, I need them.



Hah, well I'm still going through the honeymoon phase with my new Ibanez ICT700 that I posted about a page or so back, but so far I'm completely in love with it. The neck is just awesome. A very welcome break from all the Jackson and ESP necks that I have (not that those are bad, I just wanted something a little different).


----------



## Veritech Zero

AdenM said:


> Regretting not picking one of these up when they were new. Neck thru Ibby with awesome inlays, stock Dimarzios, and silverburst - so much yes.



There is actually one on Ebay right now for a decent price! Definitely eyeballing it right now, but I don't want to step on any toes, if you want it let me know haha, and I won't bid


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How does the ICT neck feel? Is it C-shaped like the IC500 I tried, or is it thin and shouldery like most Ibanezes? I kinda want the DTT700, which has the same neck shape I believe, but don't like thin, shouldery necks. 

Also, another guitar on the GAS list.


















And a couple 'o basses.


----------



## Zado

Agree on the V-1,as a Flying V fan.


And this




And


----------



## Taylor

Just posted an NGD today but I want a six string with a trem. The Ibanez S770PB is very tempting.


----------



## Ulvhedin

I'd be happy with either one, but both would still be cool and relatively useless in my situation.









For practical reasons.





Never gotten one yet because of the norwegian prices, but i'll probably pick one up when im in usa this month (along with tons of other things).





Been after this guy for ages.


----------



## Veritech Zero

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How does the ICT neck feel? Is it C-shaped like the IC500 I tried, or is it thin and shouldery like most Ibanezes? I kinda want the DTT700, which has the same neck shape I believe, but don't like thin, shouldery necks.



It actually isn't unlike the new(ish) Schecter ultra thin C shape if that helps? It definitely isn't your typical Ibanez neck


----------



## MemphisHawk

Anybody want a Grey K-7?  482 dollars with today's conversion rate.

I sanpped this down the street from my house


----------



## pushpull7

Uhhhhhhhh, correct me if I'm wrong.......but isn't that a STEAL?


----------



## Blitzie

Isn't it? Isn't that roughly $500USD?


----------



## MemphisHawk

482 dollars, actually. Haha


----------



## Forrest_H




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

feraledge said:


> With less than 3 days left to decide if I want to switch back to 7 for all of 2015 and this is still cruising around my mind. Decisions are tough...



I find that tough decisions usually end up being either bad or "I should've stuck it out" decisions. At least for me anyways. YMMV and whatnot.


----------



## a curry

This. I want it soooo bad!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Something like this, but baritone.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Fender Custom Shop relic strat.

http://www.gbratsguitars.com/images...om Shop Heavy Relic 60 Strat Black 16-915.JPG


----------



## Ludo95

cool


----------



## MatthewK

Since there aren't any really enticing Steinbergers being produced currently my GAS has shifted to a Carvin Holdsworth in Ferrari Red.


----------



## Masoo2

Did someone say affordable fanned fret 6 string bass?

Ibanez SRFF806-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music


----------



## asher

And it looks seriously hot too. And I don't even play bass!


----------



## JD27

Except for the Arrow, I was kind of bummed about this years ESPs. Was hoping for more shapes in the E-II and Deluxe line. Guess that is good for my wallet. This one probably wont be available for a bit, so I can get that Bill Kelliher LP Gas out of the way first.


----------



## Masoo2

asher said:


> And it looks seriously hot too. And I don't even play bass!



Heck, neither do I!

But it shows that they have the ability and willingness to start mass producing fanned fret Ibanez instruments.


----------



## Curt

This





with these(Ionizers)





Plus this 






Will become this.





Ohh yeah. Gotta love a project!



And then, this, since I need a new Drop C guitar


----------



## feraledge




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


>



ESP Guitar Research. 

The body is perfect, just needs a cockstock.


----------



## Zado

^totally that


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

This






and the LTD TE-407 in white when it comes out.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP Guitar Research.
> 
> The body is perfect, just needs a cockstock.



I kid you not, I was thinking last night about getting a quote from Ran for a cockstock formula with an OFR, alder body, flamed maple top, and a maple neck/board.
Even more amazing with a "faded denim" finish or this one:




And in all reality, that guitar right there is pretty damn close to perfection.


----------



## Samark

feraledge said:


> I kid you not, I was thinking last night about getting a quote from Ran for a cockstock formula with an OFR, alder body, flamed maple top, and a maple neck/board.
> Even more amazing with a "faded denim" finish or this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in all reality, that guitar right there is pretty damn close to perfection.



Ran don't copy designs anymore, but I wish they did so I could see that beast come to life!


----------



## feraledge

Samark said:


> Ran don't copy designs anymore, but I wish they did so I could see that beast come to life!



Damn. Maybe RRR is still around...


----------



## Zado

Maybe Siggery?I could be cheaper too


----------



## asher

Zado said:


> Maybe Siggery?I could be cheaper too



No no no no no.

If you're wondering why, go read the Siggery thread in Luthiery.


----------



## Zado

asher said:


> No no no no no.
> 
> If you're wondering why, go read the Siggery thread in Luthiery.



Sure I'm going,a friend of mine got a purdy guitar from them some years ago,very curious to know what happened


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

been gassing after an SG lately - the walnut in particular looks great. plus my first decent guitar was a gibson SG


----------



## JBguitar2196

LTD SCT-607b
Squier Jim Root Tele (I want to throw some SD Blackouts in it )
Fractal Axe-Fx..... eventually

I've been saving for the LTD forever, but unfortunately there aren't very man of them on the used market, and the ones I can find only sell for like $100 less.


----------



## Capntoolbox

can some one explain what GAS means?


----------



## JD27

Capntoolbox said:


> can some one explain what GAS means?



It means my wallet cries often. 







Guitar (or Gear) Acquisition Syndrome. That overwhelming desire to buy everything you see.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Forrest_H said:


>



This, so much this. In fact so much I had to order one in - NGD pending


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Looking at a bunch of power supplies. So far I've either looking at a few Voodoo Labs:











At least one Mondo and one or 2 4x4s. 

Or Cioks:






A big Ciokolate and...









A bunch of their links. 

It's not gonna be cheap and I understand that. But this is to power up the fleet after all.


----------



## bouVIP

The GAS was too much to handle. Incoming NGD in a month.


----------



## JD27

bouVIP said:


> The GAS was too much to handle. Incoming NGD in a month.



That is going to be sweet!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Something like this, but baritone.



Alrighty, ordered it yesterday.


----------



## Ludo95

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Alrighty, ordered it yesterday.



In which color? green?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Ludo95 said:


> In which color? green?



I went with the Gothic version in matte black with ash top. This gon' b delish.


----------



## Ludo95

Great choice dude! The "gothic" finish in real life looks really cool!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Alrighty, ordered it yesterday.


OBEY THE GAS!!!1!ones!ohnoes!

*OBEY!*


----------



## s2k9k

My GAS is all over the place with NAMM coming. Two weeks is too long to wait damn it!


----------



## feraledge

GAS, so hard. So, so hard.


----------



## Dusty Chalk




----------



## protest

Still looking to have Marshall tone without having to buy a Marshall


----------



## Mistmajor

Tom Anderson Classic&PRS Custom 22&Musicman Jp6&Axe Fx 2&Adam A5X


----------



## Spectre 1

So cute, hard to resist.


----------



## mnemonic

I like how the biggest knob is the one that most people here would be setting to 0.


----------



## bouVIP

I want an 8!!


----------



## Sunlit Omega

So much want....


----------



## Zado

Ok,I can say I dig them


----------



## Vrollin

Just going to say what the majority of the board is now thinking, 

50W Randal Thrasher head...


----------



## JD27

Vrollin said:


> Just going to say what the majority of the board is now thinking,
> 
> 50W Randal Thrasher head...



Definitely interested in that one. That EOD88 also caught my attention.


----------



## JD27

Sometimes the GAS returns and is hard to ignore.


----------



## JBguitar2196

Really wanting to upgrade my live rig!

LTD SCT-607b
LTD SC-607B + Blackouts (Buying off this forum )
Jackson JS22-7 + Dimarzio CL/LF set 
Ibanez OD9 (gotta trade/sell my TS-9)
Digitech Whammy


----------



## Curt

Still an axe FX II XL.

But in the meantime: 
Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
Line 6 POD HD500X
Ibanez RG7421PB with Dimarzio ionizers in white

all tacked onto my prior post.


----------



## bouVIP

JD27 said:


> Sometimes the GAS returns and is hard to ignore.



Can't wait!!!


----------



## NorCal_Val

Still gas-ing for an M80M.


----------



## JoeyW

A Carl Thompson would be the shit!


----------



## Samark

Loving the neck joint, hoping we can see it on all Mirages in the future


----------



## JLocrian

I can't decide which one


----------



## Spectre 1

JLocrian said:


> I can't decide which one



I saw a couple of these yesterday, the purple looks much better in person. Both stunners though.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Yeah, I wouldn't have any problems deciding, but I can see why anyone else would have a dilemma.


----------



## MatthewK

A Carvin Vader 8-string (I'm usually a 6-stringer, but 8 just seems right for that one). Also another Roland Cube. I haven't had a practice amp in years and I miss it. Or if I get lucky maybe someone will finally release a little amp that interfaces with the iPad in interesting way at NAMM.

I'm pretty interested to see if NS Design will release their guitar at NAMM too. On paper, that guitar is pretty close to perfection for me. Only issues are that I think it's a bit ugly and will probably be pretty expensive judging by their basses.


----------



## MattThePenguin

If this image is to big delete it found it on google







I WANT IT SO BAD AHHHHHHH


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been hunting down for one of these:






...then I recently found a store that carries them. I might just get one soon.


----------



## Vrollin

Trying desperately to get my hands on an affordable Orange PPC212C in black, when I tried my head in the store it was through one of these, and have had a bit of an itch for them since...


----------



## Scrubface05

MMMMF
Trying to sell my JP7 to afford one lol


----------



## Isolationist

I'm just gonna put up my dream rig:

Guitars:
Ibanez RGD2120z (outfitted w/ SD Nazgul / Sentient)
Schecter Jerry Horton Tempest
Caparison Angelus C2, Black 

Amp:
Mesa Boogie Mark V 10/25W
PRS Archon 50/25W

Cab:
Mesa Boogie 2x12 Vertical Rectifier

Pedals:
Red Panda Context Reverb
(Really good distortion pedal)
(Really good modulation pedal)
(Some kind of wah, I dunno)


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Vrollin said:


> Trying desperately to get my hands on an affordable Orange PPC212C in black, when I tried my head in the store it was through one of these, and have had a bit of an itch for them since...


_(squints)_

So...Orange has a new black?

Oh, c'mon, you were thinking it.


----------



## andyjanson

Strandberg Masvidalien. To put in C# standard and get my btbam kicks with


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The bassist in my jazz band got me curious about the Moon bass that he uses:







Went to check out their website... big mistake. I shouldn't have done that. 




















Now I know about his bass, kinda makes me feel like a pleb when we play together...


----------



## DARK8

Right now you can only get these in Europe, I really wish they would bring them to the States though.

(Ibanez RGIR27FEL, Left handed 7 string.)


----------



## Zado

That ESP M-II's a pleasure to my eyes <3


----------



## Stooge1996

Ibanez JBM100, New Misha sig in laguna burst and the new koa topped prestige rg. My dream list for 2015


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Yeah, I know, not really sso related, but I'm a keyboardist first. I'm a raiding my savings for this.


----------



## Fierce_Swe




----------



## Jake

This is pretty much exactly what I plan on ordering just as a 6 with the gold hardware


----------



## asher

If that's the one we saw pictures of before, that arm bevel looks much nicer now


----------



## Electric Wizard




----------



## feraledge

So hard.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

feraledge said:


> So hard.


 
Me too, but even HARDER:


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Just found out Randall is releasing this


----------



## redlol

I have gas for many things, but one thing takes the cake. Just steals the cake, eats it, throws it up and eats it again. That level of gas. It's an ancient and long term lust. 













Yes, instead of lusting after the KSR head, the new mini 6505 lunchbox, the mini mk5, any Ormsby/Skervesen/Mayones/Boden/Carvin... Instead of any of those. My lust has fixated upon the incredible guitars of Palm Bay. For nearly 10 years now in fact.

Last night I discovered they are offering a left handed hardtail model on a very limited basis (they have two left), and this hibernating GAS exploded to a finance ruining level. These things are rare full stop, and a lefty is just stupidly rare to find. I love these things, the colors, the specs(minus pickup rings..), THOSE INLAYS, the headstock is just awesome looking. It just looks like a guitar I want to play forever. My guitar teacher when I was a kid had a teal green Tidalwave model and it was literally love at first sight. There are plenty of superstrat guitars out there like them specwise, but its just something about these Palm Bays I just love.

Until last night I lusted for a Mesa Boogie mk3 or dual rec but this just blows it away like a nuclear bomb. I will have to buy a cheap modelling amp instead I suppose, and only after the Palm Bay.


----------



## Fathand

This:




And this:


----------



## redlol

Putting down a deposit on a Palm Bay today! Yeahhhhh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fathand said:


> This:



Man that thing looks peeerfect.


----------



## totalnewb

redlol said:


> I have gas for many things, but one thing takes the cake. Just steals the cake, eats it, throws it up and eats it again. That level of gas. It's an ancient and long term lust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, instead of lusting after the KSR head, the new mini 6505 lunchbox, the mini mk5, any Ormsby/Skervesen/Mayones/Boden/Carvin... Instead of any of those. My lust has fixated upon the incredible guitars of Palm Bay. For nearly 10 years now in fact.
> 
> Last night I discovered they are offering a left handed hardtail model on a very limited basis (they have two left), and this hibernating GAS exploded to a finance ruining level. These things are rare full stop, and a lefty is just stupidly rare to find. I love these things, the colors, the specs(minus pickup rings..), THOSE INLAYS, the headstock is just awesome looking. It just looks like a guitar I want to play forever. My guitar teacher when I was a kid had a teal green Tidalwave model and it was literally love at first sight. There are plenty of superstrat guitars out there like them specwise, but its just something about these Palm Bays I just love.
> 
> Until last night I lusted for a Mesa Boogie mk3 or dual rec but this just blows it away like a nuclear bomb. I will have to buy a cheap modelling amp instead I suppose, and only after the Palm Bay.



Those look like beautiful guitars.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Lately my GAS have all been towards getting a Skervesen


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh god, I tried one the other day, and it was amaaaaazing. 

Had the widest nut I've ever felt on an electric (1 3/4th inch, apparently 44mm+ wide?) and a fairly slim neck, but it stil felt really damn good to play. I really need one.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh god, I tried one the other day, and it was amaaaaazing.
> 
> Had the widest nut I've ever felt on an electric (1 3/4th inch, apparently 44mm+ wide?) and a fairly slim neck, but it stil felt really damn good to play. I really need one.



They are very wide, but I do like the necks. The stock pickups are one of the the best in house pickups I have ever tried, they definitely nail the AIC sound. I replaced them with a JB/59, but I may as well have left them in.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I was impressed also when I tried it through a 6505. Would have kept it stock if I owned one, or it would have been my only JB-loaded guitar.

I've been on an Explorer/Les Paul kick, but wouldn't mind one of these at all.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yep, still want one of these...







And suddenly want one of these too:






EDIT: Aaaannnd I want one of these:


----------



## Possessed




----------



## ohoolahan

much guitars. wow. such need. very poor.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Getting that horrible pedal bug again. 






Though this isn't really high on the priority list. Wait for the Miku Stomp first, then get the Eventide Timefactor and Strymon Timeline (and possibly Mobius), aaand maybe the Matt Schofield SOV before this and those Providence pedals...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is probably nearly impossible to find, but I saw it on the Epiphone WIki and immediately though "Hooooly .... I NEED it!"


----------



## MoshJosh

Really need a Parker in my life!


----------



## rockstarazuri

GASsing for a second Strandberg, maybe going to get in line for a MtM!


----------



## AliceLG

These 3 ladies have been keeping me all hot and bothered lately


----------



## MrEzzyE




----------



## MrEzzyE




----------



## Jarabowa

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is probably nearly impossible to find, but I saw it on the Epiphone WIki and immediately though "Hooooly .... I NEED it!"



Well now you have competition finding one, because I want one now too 

I've also been gassing pretty hard for that Superhawk you posted earlier.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## asher




----------



## Blood Tempest

asher said:


>



x2


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

asher said:


>


x3


----------



## Blood Tempest

I NEED info on those ASAP.


----------



## MatthewK

Judging by the logo and the 21 frets I'd guess that those are Mexican.


----------



## Possessed

Blood Tempest said:


> I NEED info on those ASAP.



Fender Stratocaster Natural Swirl FSR


----------



## asher

The blue one, but seriously the yellow one. Jesus.


----------



## Possessed

Fender has also these series


----------



## celticelk

Possessed said:


>



Now those are swirls even I can get behind!


----------



## celticelk

Possessed said:


> Fender has also these series



That top one, with the red and the grain! What is this madness?

EDIT: Sandblasted Strat: http://www.fender.com/guitars/strat...ratocaster-with-ash-body/product-0170173.html


----------



## Blood Tempest

Possessed said:


> Fender Stratocaster Natural Swirl FSR



Thank you! I really hope these will be available in the states.


----------



## celticelk

Blood Tempest said:


> Thank you! I really hope these will be available in the states.



Personally, I'm wondering what Tom Drinkwater would charge to reproduce that finish on an OAF SS7 with single coils.


----------



## Possessed

Blood Tempest said:


> Thank you! I really hope these will be available in the states.



For sure they will. Check out this video
https://m.youtube.com/results?q=fender namm 2015&sm=3


----------



## asher

Blood Tempest said:


> Thank you! I really hope these will be available in the states.



Now, make it a Jag or Jazzmaster


----------



## -DTP-

Possessed said:


> Fender has also these series



What is that white one!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

-DTP- said:


> What is that white one!!!



Fender American Standard Stratocaster HH - Olympic White, Maple | Sweetwater.com


----------



## gunch

2015 Gas list


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I see we have similar tates. 

Also, didn't realize the sunburst TE had binding. .... yeah.


----------



## stevexc

Right now, GASing for something like this. 






'Hog body, maple neck/board, black hardware, HSS (probably Custom/Cool Rails/Hot Rails).


----------



## Zado

Possessed said:


> Fender has also these series



I'm sharing some interest for these two beauties,they really look great...need to try one though,Fender has let me down too many times lately.


----------



## JLesher6505

I'm definitely GASing pretty heavily for a sweet custom. Thinking Carvin would be the appropriate route to take. Really love the look of the CT7s and the SCB7s


----------



## feilong29

So much want, so much need!


----------



## pushpull7

E-II ST-2 MAPLE TE - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Steinmetzify

These 2 are haunting my dreams....no joke. 



Untitled by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr

Someone please buy them and remove the temptation. Thanks.


----------



## maliciousteve

So hard!


----------



## narad

Alright, who makes the metal iceman?


----------



## Black Mamba

narad said:


> Alright, who makes the metal iceman?



Electrical Guitar Company


----------



## TauSigmaNova




----------



## Mr_Metal_575

One of these, shown at NAMM 2015 for first time. Please be cheap
F....CK MY LIFE


----------



## pushpull7

EDIT (a post in before mine) @Tau: They had one of those black ones (forgot the model number) at a local GC. Seemed like a nice guitar but it was HIGHLY guitarcenterized  Plus the knobs and switches seems to not work quite right.

Also (and I'm picky about this stuff) the inside of the pickup well wasn't painted correctly and looked awful. Maybe it was just a bad one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> One of these, shown at NAMM 2015 for first time. Please be cheap
> F....CK MY LIFE



Oooh shit they finally released a Floyded SUB model?


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## MoshJosh

Pretty much anything with Suhr written on the headstock would do


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How about a Rasmus? It's a MiC guitar, but they're supposed to be the best sub-$1000 MiC guitars you can find. 

They were a sub-brand by Suhr, and were inspected in the Suhr plant.


----------



## MoshJosh

Very close, but no cigar. The little guitar snob in me just couldn't get over the writing on the headstock haha. If you're gonna go big you gotta go all the way right?


----------



## pushpull7

Considering the IS no more Rasmus, it's moot. 

I always heard they were nice guitars. Not sure why they stopped making them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

pushpull7 said:


> Considering the IS no more Rasmus, it's moot.



The used guitar market exists, you know.


----------



## NovaLion

If I ever find this up for sale in half-way decent condition I'll be all over it. When I can finally post in the classifieds here and everywhere else I'll be maintaining threads until it's mine!


----------



## Zado

pushpull7 said:


> I always heard they were nice guitars. Not sure why they stopped making them.



"It's not a Suhr"






the blue one is tempting me hard


----------



## TauSigmaNova

pushpull7 said:


> EDIT (a post in before mine) @Tau: They had one of those black ones (forgot the model number) at a local GC. Seemed like a nice guitar but it was HIGHLY guitarcenterized  Plus the knobs and switches seems to not work quite right.
> 
> Also (and I'm picky about this stuff) the inside of the pickup well wasn't painted correctly and looked awful. Maybe it was just a bad one.



I never looked the JL7 as much as the KM7 but I played it at GC times square and it was awesome. Felt great, looked great, and sounded great. It wasn't too abused (they had 2 of them side by side) and the electronics worked. I usually hate the normal EMG set but the 57/66 set sounded awesome.


----------



## MFB

WTB: that Swedish Flag Washburn Solar


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oooh shit they finally released a Floyded SUB model?


Yep, also in black and red quilted. I bet that thing with some proper Dimarzios and Floyd bridge screams like a bitch


----------



## maliciousteve

NovaLion said:


> If I ever find this up for sale in half-way decent condition I'll be all over it. When I can finally post in the classifieds here and everywhere else I'll be maintaining threads until it's mine!



There was one for sale on eBay UK a few months ago. Asking for around £3000 I think.

I've seen one in a store and they look awesome. Like a real Geiger sculpture.


----------



## NovaLion

maliciousteve said:


> There was one for sale on eBay UK a few months ago. Asking for around £3000 I think.
> 
> I've seen one in a store and they look awesome. Like a real Geiger sculpture.


 
If you ever catch one up there again, please let me know! That's not an entirely impossible price for me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The store that I get all my pedals from just restocked this:






Even if don't need another Klon variant (I already own a Red Jasper and would probably get one of the various stampede ODs available... yeah I know ), the very fact of the mesage on the pedal alone is luring me in.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Possessed said:


>


----------



## feraledge

This custom shop Horizon has been haunting me in my sleep. So amazing.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> This custom shop Horizon has been haunting me in my sleep. So amazing.



Oh that one is awesome. A reverse headstock Horizon is an added bonus.


----------



## Jarabowa

In spite of everything announced at NAMM, these babies are STILL high on my gas list (a bit boring, I know):

RG652FX





S5528





Lastly, some Lace X-Bars to drop into my RG9, and I should be good for a few weeks if I'm lucky 



































Oh yeah! One of these as well...


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Goddammit, just when I thought my choice was finally made for my first 7 string. This thing makes me wanna reconsider my decision. Sooooo sexy.


----------



## pushpull7

pushpull7 said:


> E-II ST-2 MAPLE TE - The ESP Guitar Company



Funds being raised!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9FfNItu3co

Now I can't play THAT well, but I'm gassing so hard I can't stand it!


----------



## Blood Tempest

I NEED IT.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## Blood Tempest

Blood Tempest said:


> I NEED IT.



GAS got me so bad, I just bought this off of Sweetwater. 24 months 0% interest financing? CHA-CHING! Now, how to explain this to the girlfriend...


----------



## asher




----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> GAS got me so bad, I just bought this off of Sweetwater. 24 months 0% interest financing? CHA-CHING! Now, how to explain this to the girlfriend...



If she loves you, she will understand... If not, you still have your guitars.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> If she loves you, she will understand... If not, you still have your guitars.



Me: "No, babe, you see this one has SEVEN strings. I can do all the stuff that I play on a SIX string, but better, and it's a perfect middle ground to my EIGHT string. It's added versatility!"

Her: "I don't know what you're talking about, but okay."

She'll be cool with it. I'm unloading a ton of gear right now any way. That will end up paying for this guy at a minimum. Got three guitars in classifieds and another will go up over this weekend/Monday. I'll be good to go! I think...


----------



## Skyblue

Just got to play an RG2228 two days ago. 
I am now fully aware that my life is incomplete.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The exact RG enroute:





HHHHHHNNNNGGGGG!!! Dat fretboard! Picked the darkest, most consistent one out of the three I saw on the site. SO STOKED!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Possessed said:


>



block inlays, you say?


----------



## protest

*Fender Lonestar Start*






*+*

*Mesa Express 5:50+*






*=** Blues*






Still want one of these









And as always..

*Tom Anderson Angel*


----------



## Shred4life69

ibanez rgd2127 with dimarzio crunchlab 7/ liquifier7 \,,/


----------



## Veritech Zero

protest said:


> *Tom Anderson Angel*



Well, I wasn't aware that I needed another guitar just yet until now...


----------



## protest

Veritech Zero said:


> Well, I wasn't aware that I needed another guitar just yet until now...



It's for sale at Make'n Music, but it's pricey even for a Tom Anderson. I believe it's a personally selected top, which adds several hundred dollars to the price.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I really want a Fulltone OCD and Seymour Duncan 805 at the moment to cover my overdrive needs.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Radau

This Bongo + another string incoming


----------



## s2k9k

Been wanting one of these real bad lately.


----------



## col

What guitar is Ola playing in this vid? I want it.



E: lol it's right there at the start of the vid. I just always skip to the minute mark on gear demos.

Aaand of course it's limited run and rare.


----------



## pushpull7

This just went on sale 






Almost bought one a couple of weeks ago but couldn't get a good price. Just waiting to make sure it's new (I don't want some floor model  )

EDIT, ordered.......no more in stock


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

I work at Pizza Hut. I will never own any of this. Haha.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Checking out some Pigtronix pedals and so far, 2 have come straight to mind:
















...wait, that's 3.


----------



## Jake

Currently:


----------



## AdenM

^^I've wanted that Ibby since I saw Ihsahn with one in an issue of Guitarworld back in '09


----------



## metalstrike

Right now GAS is hitting me bad for these two.


----------



## Zado

Damn you Chamer/KrarvelGas!


----------



## Jake

AdenM said:


> ^^I've wanted that Ibby since I saw Ihsahn with one in an issue of Guitarworld back in '09


It's looking more and more like I'll be picking one up within the next month


----------



## rockstarazuri

One of these!!!


----------



## Jake

Pulled the trigger on a RGT220a Prestige...my holy grail finally acquired ahhh


----------



## rjg3000

Parker has my complete and full attention right now. I'm dying for a Mojo in this color:






And this in any damn color.






If I had to pick one, the Parker 7 would take the cake. 

Oh, and this nifty little thing:


----------



## feraledge

Really feeling it.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier





Fender Telecaster Select





PRS Violin II





All of this I need, all of this is expensive.


----------



## asher

Wow, the binding on that PRS is nutty!


----------



## JD27

These Sandblasted Ash Strats are so cool. And I have been thinking about a traditional Strat.


----------



## Zado




----------



## asher

^the GAS levels are unreal - and so is the guitar! 

(render of the Horizon)


----------



## Zado

Almost forgot this






and


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

As much as I love my Roland PK-5, I want one of these bad. Plus it's much cheaper than I thought:

12 Step USB MIDI Bass Pedal Foot Controller | Keith McMillen Instruments


----------



## pushpull7

That looks pretty cool


----------



## JosephAOI

Saving up for one of these bad boys right now


----------



## col

Phew, I think that's all of them.


----------



## Zado




----------



## maliciousteve

But with a Floyd Rose and Ebony board.











Which is weird because the last Horus I played, I hated.






It would appear I have a thing for these types of guitars now.


----------



## Zado

> Which is weird because the last Horus I played, I hated.


Explain


----------



## maliciousteve

It was around the time Caparison started to get attention so around 2005 I think. From what I remember, sharp fret ends, very dry rosewood board and the pickups weren't that great either. For £1799 I thought it was dreadful.

However I like the look of the new stuff so I'd be willing to give them another chance.


----------



## narad

maliciousteve said:


> It was around the time Caparison started to get attention so around 2005 I think. From what I remember, sharp fret ends, very dry rosewood board and the pickups weren't that great either.



The pickups still aren't that great :-/


----------



## rockstarazuri

That Suhr is awesome.


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

RG927WZCZ

Unless I can get something better used then this with some BKPs I have laying around currently not using.


----------



## pushpull7

OMG, the WANT is strong with that! ^^^^


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> As much as I love my Roland PK-5, I want one of these bad. Plus it's much cheaper than I thought:
> 
> 12 Step USB MIDI Bass Pedal Foot Controller | Keith McMillen Instruments




So it turns out there's a store that stocks these down the road from a bar used to frequently gig with the jazz band. And they stock up the Korg Keytars too...

...time to check my account and weekend schedule.


----------



## SHRINEOFTHESERPENT

I want a baritone 7 string iceman. They don't exist. Only the standard scale.. I like that flat black oiled charcoal finish the mashugah signatures have.. I was gonna build one but I couldn't find a body. Only a neck through warmouth for a 6 string.. So I just had Carvin build me a murdered out flat black DC7X. Still waiting on it to arrive..


----------



## SHRINEOFTHESERPENT

JosephAOI said:


> Saving up for one of these bad boys right now



Not sure what kind of music you play.. Just wanted to give you a heads up.. I play metal. We tune to drop G#. I play a baritone 7 now.. But I have 2 recto cabs. LOVE those. I like a real djenty crunch with lots of clear bottom end, good harmonics and articulation.But I went through 4 heads before I found one that sounded right. One of the old solid state laney stereo heads, an orange rockerverb 100, A triple recto and a 6505+. I went with the peavey. Its the only head that sounded heavy and sounded good without a pedal. I don't use any distortion pedals and my tone is so ....ing brutal. Plus the peaveys are indestructible. We tour so it had to be reliable.. I had some work done on it to make the clean channel sound better and it has more sustain now.. That was 70 bucks worth of work. Now its perfect. But I digress. What I was getting at is the Mesa heads are made VERY well. But they are noisy as .... and sound like complete shit imo. I was so bummed. The EQ is not responsive at all. My peavey 120w is louder on 2 than the mesa is on the 150w setting turned way up.. And the more you turn them up the noisier and shittier they sound. The crunch is garbage. You can probably get a decent sound out of them with a bunch of pedals and EQ. Or a fractal. But right out of the box the Peavey smashes it.. I use a decimator. Thats it.. For the cost of a triple you can get a peavey 6505+ and a recto cab. Think hard about it man.. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## SHRINEOFTHESERPENT

rjg3000 said:


> Parker has my complete and full attention right now. I'm dying for a Mojo in this color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this in any damn color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to pick one, the Parker 7 would take the cake.
> 
> Oh, and this nifty little thing:



Those parker mojo's play and sound great but its got the be the ugliest damn guitar I have seen next to a stienburger. That body shape and head stock.. Reminds me of flock of seagulls.. LOL


----------



## SHRINEOFTHESERPENT

MatthewK said:


> Since there aren't any really enticing Steinbergers being produced currently my GAS has shifted to a Carvin Holdsworth in Ferrari Red.



I never liked these or the steinburgers. These are about as ugly as the parker mojo's.. hahaha Flock of seagulls, tears for fears.. hahaha total 80s.. Carvins are the shit.. I just ordered a carvin DC7X..

But hey,. who am I? Im just another bozo on the bus


----------



## Bearitone

The denim quilt V7 in the upper right is just... wow.
I think I need a GAS mask


----------



## Zado

for 500&#8364; brand new? yes please


----------



## feraledge

So Cal is definite. I think this will round me out completely and have me set. 
The problem is that white So Cals are the obvious answer, but this Specific Ocean really has made this a tough call...
Which do I pull the trigger on?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bottom one. Definitely.


----------



## Riverrunsred

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bottom one. Definitely.



correct answer


----------



## Axayacatl

This thread is *such a bad idea*. It is as if we were all afflicted by slight variations of a deadly and incurable virus/bacterial infection/std and we're all hanging out together at a massive sleep over just to make sure that we also catch each other's version of the disease. I don't know which one of you gave me Charvel GAS but thanks, now it hurts when I pee.....


----------



## shadowlife

Too bad it's more than double what i could afford...


----------



## SonicBlur

shadowlife said:


> Too bad it's more than double what i could afford...



I know that feeling, bro


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bottom one. Definitely.



I just needed to ask it out loud, but we all knew the answer. It should be mine within the week.


----------



## Fathand

Well... I did not know I had GAS for this until I found a deal that I couldn't pass. So I got it and it's on it's way. First new guitar for a while, too. Oops.  (NGD thread is imminent when it arrives)


----------



## protest

feraledge said:


> So Cal is definite. I think this will round me out completely and have me set.
> The problem is that white So Cals are the obvious answer, but this Specific Ocean really has made this a tough call...
> Which do I pull the trigger on?



I need the old metallic orange one.


----------



## feraledge

protest said:


> I need the old metallic orange one.



Metallic orange, pagan gold and even the old metallic green. Turns out the So Cal pretty much always looks sexy. But I think the old green is better than the new one. White is such an awesome and classy look, but damn if that Specific Ocean just speak to me. 
The old ones are also top mount Floyds, I can hang with either, but if top mount is an option...


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I just needed to ask it out loud, but we all knew the answer. It should be mine within the week.



There is just no stopping it, is there? The white is classic, but that ocean color is cool if only because it is so different. Almost a surf green.


----------



## JD27

These are kind of cool.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> There is just no stopping it, is there? The white is classic, but that ocean color is cool if only because it is so different. Almost a surf green.



I've said it before a million times, but I think I made some solid moves this week and will grab that Charvel as soon as another guitar sells. Which leaves me good till that Peavey 5150 MH starts hitting the streets, but I don't feel so guilty about that one. 

But I'm really pumped about the NGD I should be posting tonight.


----------



## aneurysm

Damn, i need one of those


----------



## Dem Bones

PRS Modern Eagle


----------



## protest

feraledge said:


> Metallic orange, pagan gold and even the old metallic green. Turns out the So Cal pretty much always looks sexy. But I think the old green is better than the new one. White is such an awesome and classy look, but damn if that Specific Ocean just speak to me.
> The old ones are also top mount Floyds, I can hang with either, but if top mount is an option...



I agree dude..for me there's just something about the orange and black that puts a big smile on my face. Kind of like this one, but with more teeth.


----------



## ThePIGI King

JD27 said:


> These are kind of cool.



I'm demanding a link to the ESP page you found these on.


----------



## curlyvice

ThePIGI King said:


> I'm demanding a link to the ESP page you found these on.



ESP LTD M-1000 NG Neon Green 2015 SAMPLE/PROTOYPE Electric Guitar | 6-String.com

There ya go. Fingers crossed for a real production model. Especially that orange one


----------



## JD27

curlyvice said:


> ESP LTD M-1000 NG Neon Green 2015 SAMPLE/PROTOYPE Electric Guitar | 6-String.com
> 
> There ya go. Fingers crossed for a real production model. Especially that orange one



Yup, and this is in the description.

"This was special ordered by 6-String as an exclusive model, as part of a series we are doing. They are available through us only. The regular production run will be available this summer."


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I might just snag this on the weekend:






...and I saw one of these at the same pawn shop I got my Vietnamese zither:






Depending on funds... I might snag that too. 

EDIT:






Also from said shop... this is looking mighty tempting.  ... but my eyes are set on the Saber...


----------



## Samark




----------



## Zado

^must be mine


----------



## maliciousteve

I got to finally man handle one yesterday. My god they are amazing


----------



## technomancer

maliciousteve said:


> I got to finally man handle one yesterday. My god they are amazing



I've been avoiding my local music store because they have these, a couple killer Suhrs, and the new Suhr PT-100 in stock


----------



## Zado

Damn you hard rock gas


----------



## Radau

I don't even play guitar


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ...and I saw one of these at the same pawn shop I got my Vietnamese zither:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on funds... I might snag that too.



Dammit, just when I bought that and being currently modded by my tech, this shows up in the exact same damn store.






There was another S540 in black that showed up, but this is mighty tempting.


----------



## Zado

both the guitars and the chick!


----------



## curlyvice

The GAS is mighty and ever-changing but I landed a new job and hopefully my rig will look something like this by the end of the summer.


----------



## Vrollin

you wont regret that cab, looking at closed back yeah?


----------



## mcleanab

This:


----------



## maliciousteve

currently GASing hard for a DC600
















Hopefully this GAS will pass other wise I'm going to have to sell my Jackson CS and order one.


----------



## col

maliciousteve said:


> Hopefully this GAS will pass other wise I'm going to have to sell my Jackson CS and order one.



Don't do it man! You can get Carvins cheap on the 'bay, I paid $900 for my DC747 when I had one.

But I believe that exact guitar you posted with the black quilt top is on the german ebay right now for 1450 euros.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

One of these, I'm just not sure which one, because I don't know whether I should cover it in stickers or keep it clean. I'm tempted towards the white one.


----------



## cheosamad21

Halo Custom Shop 7 string with an Evertune. Idk about you but I think it looks smashing. 






And of course the obvious


----------



## Fierce_Swe

I really want one of these...


----------



## asher

I hope that Halo looks as good IRL as it does in that render...


----------



## cheosamad21

asher said:


> I hope that Halo looks as good IRL as it does in that render...



It's significantly darker then that but the Quilt is still seemingly as deep.


----------



## curlyvice

Vrollin said:


> you wont regret that cab, looking at closed back yeah?



Sorry man, just noticed this. I am definitely going closed back. One of my buddies has his 6505 paired with the Orange 2x12 and it sounds crushing.


----------



## Zado

I wish they made it a seven...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dunno why, but I really want to add this to the collection.


----------



## Samark




----------



## BucketheadRules

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dunno why, but I really want to add this to the collection.



YES! Danelectros are kvlt as fvck, I really want one of the new sparkle-finish '63s they're coming out with.

Anyway, I've just found this on eBay. 1998 Custom Shop '68 reissue black LP Custom, 9lb, fat neck, little bit beaten-up... I mean, it's my perfect Les Paul really. It's not even that expensive (I can't afford it though...)






I would crawl through a mile of broken glass, naked, on fire, while being forced to listen to Bon Jovi, if that was waiting for me on the other side.

I've got a birthday coming up in a few days, does anyone fancy spending £1800 on me? I'll repay in hugs or something... or in unspeakably graphic and demeaning sexual favours, frankly. I want this guitar a lot.


----------



## asher

hot damn!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dunno why, but I really want to add this to the collection.



I love these. They feel cheap as all hell, but at the same time have this charm to them. They feel like cheap plywood, but play and sound amazing. I'd love to get a 12-string one to .... with. 

Also, I'm starting to get into the Fluence hype.


----------



## JD27

I know, I want to try a set myself.


----------



## s2k9k

If only this was available in the US.....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I love these. They feel cheap as all hell, but at the same time have this charm to them. They feel like cheap plywood, but play and sound amazing. I'd love to get a 12-string one to .... with.


 
Exactly. It's a perfect overdub instrument. I remember during my last recording session that I used a tele a lot more than I expected. The Danelectros would also make awesome results. 

Or there's always the "kill two birds with one stone" option:






I've wanted that since I bought my sitar last year.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> One of these, I'm just not sure which one, because I don't know whether I should cover it in stickers or keep it clean. I'm tempted towards the white one.



I fulfilled my GAS. Soundwise astounding.


----------



## cheosamad21

After learning about these I'm seriously about to pull the trigger on an Avatar 4x12 for my 6505+ and my Dual Rec. They look so damn clean. 






That pink tricycle is pretty slamming too.


----------



## Broken

Alec Kahney's Custom Mayones


----------



## JD27

Why must you haunt my dreams Dual Dark Terror?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Or there's always the "kill two birds with one stone" option:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted that since I bought my sitar last year.



Speaking of sitars; one of them 12-strings with a Gotoh Buzz bridge on the 6-string section would be an awesome oddball instrument. Goddammit what have you done to me? 



The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I fulfilled my GAS. Soundwise astounding.



I know, right? It has a neck that's pretty thin, but with an extremely wide nut (I think 44 1/2mm?) that makes playing a breeze.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know, right? It has a neck that's pretty thin, but with an extremely wide nut (I think 44 1/2mm?) that makes playing a breeze.



It is, however, lacking on the quality department. It is a wide neck, but not too much, I like it. Super comfortable.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speaking of sitars; one of them 12-strings with a Gotoh Buzz bridge on the 6-string section would be an awesome oddball instrument. Goddammit what have you done to me?



Do eet!  

Love mine:






Hell, the world music instrument bug got me hard when I bought this for $150:






Soon I'll be crazy enough to own one of these:






..it's a serious addiction.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

6 delays and a pending Timeline isn't enough...


----------



## feraledge

I've been playing my BS-7 so much that I keep looking at this guy...





But this video is making the GAS much worse. Even has soapbar passive Duncans in this:


----------



## rifftrauma

Been waiting a long time for this....soon...


----------



## Possessed




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This erhu just became available at a cheap price. WANT!


----------



## Zado

Possessed said:


> http://pic40.picturetrail.com/VOL361/492960/9468084/379796856.jpg



I feel you,I'm having an horrendous Flying V gas these days.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Possessed said:


>



Can't wait for the Epi Brent Hinds sig.


----------



## pushpull7

I have no explanation for you 






I never thought I cared much for these until I walked into GC yesterday. I felt like that scene from "waynes's world" with the stat. 

2900 bones (before tax)....it's not like I'm unhappy with what I have


----------



## A-Branger

that ^^ but in White. never liked that cameo color, love the idea, but green/purple doesnt match for me


----------



## Zado

please someone get it.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i dont so much care for some of the wood choices in this example like the maple board but a mayones regius 6 with an evertune is all i want these days


----------



## Fathand

Right now? This:






...it's obviously getting close to summer up here in the north also, I've been listening to ZZ Top and SRV all day long.


----------



## aciek_l

I'm already GASing even though it's not finished yet.  Can't wait to see finished one in this shape.


----------



## pushpull7

A-Branger said:


> that ^^ but in White. never liked that cameo color, love the idea, but green/purple doesnt match for me



I ended up with the "black" one (it's called some fancy name) but I'm thinking that maybe I'll take it back and order the white.


----------



## A-Branger

pushpull7 said:


> I ended up with the "black" one (it's called some fancy name) but I'm thinking that maybe I'll take it back and order the white.



me is jsut never been too much of a fan of black guitars. but some ppl like the "black" one as it blends with the shield. But for me I like the "white" as it contrast the most with the shield/pickups/fretboard.hardware. Looks cool in my eyes.......wish I had the money tho lol


----------



## Fathand

New day, new GAS.. but actually this is an old GAS that came back with a bang after Carvin started dealing direct. 

I just spec'd out a HH1 and then realized they had almost the exact one in the gallery - only thing I had different (visually) was a plain maple FB and dot inlays. 






Maybe later this year after I get my RAN first...


----------



## feraledge

Been playing my 7 so much that I've been toying with the idea of adding another. This probably won't happen soon, which might be good because there are a number of options and it gives me a bit more time to think about how I feel about 26.5" scale.

Front runner, but most expensive and would do a PUP change:





Not a bad back up plan, PUP change too:





The dark horse (26.5" scale):





Meh on the color (26.5" scale):




Then again, DCGL has this far more enticing shot:




And this stud:





And then the tease, was dangerously close to this one, but I hear it's like an Ibanez S Series. I don't care for those. Bummer, cause this looks super rad:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> This:



Whelp, correct that:


----------



## stradfire

I'm dying to fund a couple Emerald guitars. Been in contact with Alistair about an X20-8 stringer with a slotted headstock, fanned frets, and a fancy top wood. After we get that down, I'll be commissioning either a Synergy harp with super treble strings (24 strings, 8+8+8), a Chimaera with super treble strings, or a terrifying combination of the two with three necks...

I've got some time to decide, it's a  in my head

X20 Woody





Synergy w/Super Treble





Chimaera 12/6





Love the look of this one, the X5 with a slotted headstock


----------



## stradfire

aciek_l said:


> I'm already GASing even though it's not finished yet.  Can't wait to see finished one in this shape.



What is this? I love that shape...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Axe Fx Ultra
Warmoth 28 5/8" strat conversion neck
A few replacement guitar necks in other equal divisions of the octave-19, 22, 31, and 34 to name a few.


----------



## pushpull7

edit

no longer applicable.


----------



## mnemonic

Does the previous page of this thread freeze anyone else's browser? For some reason flash player locks up and kills my firefox D: 

Only that page though, no issues with anything else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Does the previous page of this thread freeze anyone else's browser? For some reason flash player locks up and kills my firefox D:
> 
> Only that page though, no issues with anything else.



I get a malware alert from Fathand's picture every time I visit that page.

On-topic, I'm still GASing for a baritone. The Hagstrom hollowbody, the PRS Mushok, or a Fender Blacktop. The problems are the Hagstrom is hard as hell to find used, the Mushok would need new pickups, tuners, and whatnot, and the Blacktop probably won't be as high quality as the previous two. 

Also, the J Bass GAS is real. I had this idea for that blacked-out Squier JB Deluxe...

Also would like a set of Fender '75RI pickups or the Duncan SJB-2 set. Need me some of dat Jazz midrange growl. 

EDIT: ALSO, might be starting a hard rock/speed/glam band with a friend, so I need a guitar for the job.  The EVH Wolfgang Standard or Sterling Axis looks perfect for the job.


----------



## curlyvice

I've really been feeling this one lately. But I also really want a 7 string Vader. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## ThePIGI King

Where is this on their website? I haven't seen that one...

Edit: Found it! It's a sig. Anyone care to explain the Evertune deal to me though?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePIGI King said:


> Edit: Found it! It's a sig. Anyone care to explain the Evertune deal to me though?



It's a bridge that makes it impossible for your guitar to go out of tune. There's even a setting that sets up the guitar to not bend the pitch of the strings at all, so it's a rhythm guitarist's dream.


----------



## Fathand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I get a malware alert from Fathand's picture every time I visit that page.



Which pic - the SRV strat? Got that picture through google but I'll switch it to something else (or delete it) if it's flagging alerts.


----------



## Samark




----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On-topic, I'm still GASing for a baritone. The Hagstrom hollowbody, the PRS Mushok, or a Fender Blacktop. The problems are *the Hagstrom is hard as hell to find used*, the Mushok would need new pickups, tuners, and whatnot, and the Blacktop probably won't be as high quality as the previous two.



There are *nine* of them listed on eBay as of three minutes ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

celticelk said:


> There are *nine* of them listed on eBay as of three minutes ago.








Guess I've been unlucky the last times I've checked. I usually see like 2 or 3 at max. Rest are usually new.


----------



## A-Branger

since they were released I really want one of these for some reason






In the past I almost got a mockingbird pro X, but this new color really speake to me. I love the cheap price, but at the same time it kinda scares me a bit lol. Of course I will replace the pups



also I got my eye on one of this babies






My local store got one and woooow. I was GASing for a new SR for a long time. I tried this one and it kick the SR good bye. I loved the BTB look, but never liked the 35" and big string spacing. Now I can get a BTB with SR specs woooo. I know is a 33", but I dont care. I get new set of strings and bring it back to BEADG 


and also I want one of these too





getting tired of my distorsion pedals. need something better


----------



## Masoo2

The Japanese get all of the cool guitars ;_;

ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãMUSICMAN JP13 (Mystic Dream) [6-String Model]


----------



## narad

Masoo2 said:


> The Japanese get all of the cool guitars ;_;
> 
> ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãMUSICMAN JP13 (Mystic Dream) [6-String Model]



Now that's just unfair! However, worth noting that anyone in the US could just buy a new JP13, send it to Marty Bell for a refin, and still wind up hundreds, if not thousands, under that price.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

A-Branger said:


> and also I want one of these too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting tired of my distorsion pedals. need something better



I've seen one in the Gear FS section, you could check it out.


----------



## ESPImperium

It has all the specs i need for a 7 string. All i need to do is cut a deal on it and a case for the price i want, and it will cost less than the price of a PRS SE 7 and every other 7 string I've looked at. By that i mean, with upgrades to ones that cost more or ones that cost less. I just would like to know why Ibanez don't put Di Marzios on the S5527QFX straight off. It makes me wonder, it just makes me wonder.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

New Moog pedals (there will also be others)
a Parker acoustic:


----------



## A-Branger

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I've seen one in the Gear FS section, you could check it out.



yeah thanks I saw it, but Im in Australia so no go. I would have to wait a bit more for it as I jsut got two new pedals


----------



## Daeniel

That is a great pedal but do not expect an exagerate gain level from it! I sawpped to the LSTR and even that one does not have so much gain on tap 



The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Whelp, correct that:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dammit, just when I bought that and being currently modded by my tech, this shows up in the exact same damn store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was another S540 in black that showed up, but this is mighty tempting.



Hmm. That's still on the cards but I dunno if should get that first this RG470XL that magically appeared in the same store...






...a 27 scale version of my main guitar, just the concept is haunting my dreams.

Damn that erhu for setting me back.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Daeniel said:


> That is a great pedal but do not expect an exagerate gain level from it! I sawpped to the LSTR and even that one does not have so much gain on tap



If I don't have enough gain, I'll just add a subtle distortion before it, that'll boost it sufficiently. The demos I've seen were quite high gain though.


----------



## Stooge1996

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Hmm. That's still on the cards but I dunno if should get that first this RG470XL that magically appeared in the same store...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a 27 scale version of my main guitar, just the concept is haunting my dreams.
> 
> Damn that erhu for setting me back.



You better before i do! i found this mythical store you spoke of


----------



## A-Branger

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> If I don't have enough gain, I'll just add a subtle distortion before it, that'll boost it sufficiently. The demos I've seen were quite high gain though.



same. for what Ive seen with the boost gain switch on, it gets pretty similar as the tight metal. Plus in the reviews Ive seen they use it as the "solo" sound, and use the tight metal as the rhythm one... 

I already have a "metal" pedal, just looking for a great distorsion pedal. The side track option almost sold me by itself. Was looking inot the MesaB ones with the EQs, but from reviews I kind like this one more


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

A-Branger said:


> same. for what Ive seen with the boost gain switch on, it gets pretty similar as the tight metal. Plus in the reviews Ive seen they use it as the "solo" sound, and use the tight metal as the rhythm one...
> 
> I already have a "metal" pedal, just looking for a great distorsion pedal. The side track option almost sold me by itself. Was looking inot the MesaB ones with the EQs, but from reviews I kind like this one more



Actually talking about the Pharaoh Fuzz, but yeah, you do that


----------



## A-Branger

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Actually talking about the Pharaoh Fuzz, but yeah, you do that



LOL 




also to come back into topic and forum name:


I was GASing for this one since they were anounced since Im a big fan of DT






I forgot about it, but the GAS just came back not long ago after reading a FB post from Sterling Australia saying they still have some left in stock.


also another 7 GAS I have is






couldnt care less about the band, but the guys have great taste in guitars, and IMO this one is the best looking one out of the three, and still dnt know why no one like it and barely anyone stock them when they do the other two from the same band


----------



## Zado

GJ2 guitars,can't wait to see em finished...would love to put my hands on that misha-like one






EDIT: ok,now I feel tight


----------



## feraledge

^ Wow


----------



## A-Branger

looks like candy


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I spent a large portion of the day at Island Music (about an hour away from me, so had to make it count), and now I want the ESP 40th anniversary 7-string.




I need to do some research first, never paid much attention to ESP before -- are they any good?


----------



## Carcaridon

Dusty Chalk said:


> I spent a large portion of the day at Island Music (about an hour away from me, so had to make it count), and now I want the ESP 40th anniversary 7-string.
> I need to do some research first, never paid much attention to ESP before -- are they any good?



I'm jumping into the ESP world too. I purchased an LTD Iron Cross that I love. I wanted the 6 string LTD 40th and didn't like it at all. That's just my opinion. I didn't like the feel and the neck was too flat for me. I tried more eclipse styles and like them and now on the hunt for a vintage black eclipse II. But from what I'm told, ESP's are great guitars. My LTD is awesome.


----------



## Simic

I've got crazy GAS for a boden 7 OS, can't decide between natural top/RW fretboards vs black top/maple fretboard tho


----------



## asher

Flame maple board all the way.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Why oh why did I just stumble into these:



They had me at joystick.


----------



## Andromalia

That caught my eye when announced at NAMM.






Incidentally, one is currently on its way to my home. 
Expect an NGD soon-ish. Couldn't say no to a 666&#8364; guitar.


----------



## ampjunkie

OK -- not a metal guitar, but an amazing 7-string nonetheless ... Taku Sakashta RIP. 
Sakashta Opera Custom 7


----------



## JD27

Dusty Chalk said:


> I spent a large portion of the day at Island Music (about an hour away from me, so had to make it count), and now I want the ESP 40th anniversary 7-string.
> 
> I need to do some research first, never paid much attention to ESP before -- are they any good?



The LTD Deluxe line great for the money. How was Island Music, did they have anything cool? Been meaning to visit, but it's about 40 mins away from me as well.


----------



## Shewter

So torn between this and the JL7. I might get this and have it back routed for a tone knob and EMG 57/66 w/ battery box installed.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

JD27 said:


> The LTD Deluxe line great for the money. How was Island Music, did they have anything cool? Been meaning to visit, but it's about 40 mins away from me as well.


I thought it was worth the trip, but I'm a newb so what do I know? They had a 2015 PRS 24-7 SE and a 2014 (maple top) 24-7 SE. They had several other 7-strings, and a surprisingly large number of higher-end PRSses.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

^ damn you for that


----------



## Possessed

Whats the story behind this amazing charvel?


----------



## elq

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



A pickguard _and_ pickup rings?







Oh and


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I think I need more Bogner pedals in my collection. Namely this one:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Possessed said:


> Whats the story behind this amazing charvel?



A custom for Phil Sgrosso of ALID/Wovenwar.



elq said:


> A pickguard _and_ pickup rings?



It's somewhat common. Dave Murray's Fender is like that. I also have the same setup on my Squier.


----------



## Fathand

My strat GAS won't leave me be... this one's actually even more suitable for me than the SRV. A bit chunkier (normal C) neck AND a 9,5" radius which I like best. A couple of more months like this and I might do something that my wallet (and the other person in this household) won't appreciate. Yeah - it's the Jeff Beck model


----------



## Masoo2

or





Could really use a new guitar dedicated to Drop B/Drop A#...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Is this where I post my completely out-of-reach stuff? Because:


----------



## narad

I generally have a j-custom-only policy on Ibanez, but this one is really growing on me...






Sabres in classy finishes with BKPs stock...it's tempting...


----------



## curlyvice

I have some SERIOUS Horizon GAS. It's superseded all of my Carvin/Ibby GAS. I still need to pick up a Mark V 25 but once that's in the bag ESP will have my full attention (and money).














That 7.


----------



## Zado

Damn,Ibanez gas back again


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A 6-string RG with a Tune o Matic?
That's actually really cool.


----------



## JD27

What model is that?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

*googles the inlay and immediately finds it*



It's a signature from a dude named Stefano Xotta, can't find much on him, except for the fact that it is a custom guitar *probably*.


----------



## Zado

Yep it's a custom made for him,who's one of the main Ibanez guys here in Italy,along with Sfogli and guys like that.Would love to see it as production model,along with this




cowtastic


----------



## JD27

Never heard of him... Has a custom SZ1220 too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not a big fan of Iron Maiden, but man, Dave Murray... His guitars are beautiful. 











And while we're talking about Iron Maiden...






One of the most beautiful Destroyers ever.


----------



## Vrollin

Currently a 5153 for sale locally, do I need it, no, do I want it, I think so.....


----------



## Possessed




----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *Not a big fan of Iron Maiden*, but man, Dave Murray... His guitars are beautiful.


Blasphemy, out with you! I like the specs on this one more than the last one Fender did except for the 3 single coils. But this thing is a little pricey for a MIM.


----------



## MemphisHawk

The GAS doctor will see you now.


----------



## narad

MemphisHawk said:


> The GAS doctor will see you now.



Nope...nope...that just doesn't sound right.


----------



## asher

So you're a gastroenterologist?


----------



## ThePIGI King

For some reason I can't look at the guitar because the face you're making is staring right into my soul...I don't like it. But I do want one of those pretty bad.


----------



## feraledge

MemphisHawk said:


> The GAS doctor will see you now.



You're not wearing pants, are you?


----------



## MemphisHawk

Hahaa, yeah I am wearing a pair of jeans. I took the picture and it came out looking more lab coat than I had imagined.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just when I recently bought a bass, this Greco Flying V popped up at the worst possible time.


----------



## Belesevarius

Well after my 7 string xiphos took a digger and snapped the headstock I've been looking at a new 7 string. The rg7420's and iron labels that come with walnut tops look pretty promising since I can't seem to find another 707 xiphos


----------



## Possessed




----------



## MatthewK

I want a faded SG with covered pups.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

ThePIGI King said:


> For some reason I can't look at the guitar because the face you're making is staring right into my soul...I don't like it. But I do want one of those pretty bad.


Thanks, I hadn't noticed, but now his eyes are FOLLOWING ME AROUND THE ROOM.


----------



## geekusa

GAS'ing hard for a Fryette D120.. I won't be able to afford one for quite some time. It's tearing my soul apart. Almost enough to make me consider flipping my Hundred/CL, but I just couldn't bear losing her!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just when I recently bought a bass, this Greco Flying V popped up at the worst possible time.


 
...and these basses are not helping either.











I need to stop browsing the pawn shops.


----------



## feraledge

Dunno why, but this suddenly has been stuck in my head. I honestly think I prefer the H-S aspect to the 27 frets which I have no business needing.


----------



## JD27

Like I really need these... But the GAS doesn't care.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thanks to steinmetzify...






Originally wanted the Hagstrom Viking baritone, but this one already comes stock with the features I wanted.


----------



## feraledge

^ You could use more Floyds... 
My LTD Elite M-II is easily one of my favorite guitars, but unquestionably that ACSB is my favorite finish right now of all my guitars.


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> Like I really need these... But the GAS doesn't care.



I played the trem model in Sam Ash. I would have bought it if it was the hard tail version, and I don't really like Ibanez guitars.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> ^ You could use more Floyds...
> My LTD Elite M-II is easily one of my favorite guitars, but unquestionably that ACSB is my favorite finish right now of all my guitars.



Yeah the more I see that finish, the more I like it.


----------



## JD27

protest said:


> I played the trem model in Sam Ash. I would have bought it if it was the hard tail version, and I don't really like Ibanez guitars.



I love the look of these and they are pretty reasonable on the price for the 6 string hard tail. I thought you bought one? Maybe that was an 8 string.


----------



## Zado

By Fujigen,less than 1200&#8364; shipped......damn


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> I love the look of these and they are pretty reasonable on the price for the 6 string hard tail. I thought you bought one? Maybe that was an 8 string.



Lol Yea I traded for the 8 string version, which is why I picked up the 6 string in the store when I saw it. The 8 sting is nice, but I traded for that just because I was curious. I'm not cut out for 8 strings


----------



## JD27

protest said:


> Lol Yea I traded for the 8 string version, which is why I picked up the 6 string in the store when I saw it. The 8 sting is nice, but I traded for that just because I was curious. I'm not cut out for 8 strings



I completely understand that. I was also tempted by the Hazlenut Brown 752FX, but I'm not so sure I was meant to play 7s .


----------



## feraledge

protest said:


> Lol Yea I traded for the 8 string version, which is why I picked up the 6 string in the store when I saw it. The 8 sting is nice, but I traded for that just because I was curious. I'm not cut out for 8 strings



I've finally grown to love 7s, so I gave some 8s a try in stores again. I'm completely lost on them! 
Thanks for the inadvertent heads up on those Prestiges being at Sam Ash. I have to go to Camden for work on Friday morning, the temptation to stop at Cherry Hill is even greater now. I might be there too early to swing. Will have to see.


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> I completely understand that. I was also tempted by the Hazlenut Brown 752FX, but I'm not so sure I was meant to play 7s .



Yea I know man. I'm ok on a 7, but I always feel like I should just be playing a down tuned 6 instead.



feraledge said:


> I have to go to Camden



Well that sucks. 

You should definitely stop into Cherry Hill, it was a nice guitar man. Plus they have a 5150III 50w in there you could play it through. They also had those limited edition LTD's that look like the Schecter KM stuff.


----------



## geekusa

feraledge said:


> Dunno why, but this suddenly has been stuck in my head. I honestly think I prefer the H-S aspect to the 27 frets which I have no business needing.



I have the MH-327. I love the guitar, it's killer for the price. I have an unhealthy fetish for H-S guitars.


----------



## curlyvice

The GAS list grows. New amp will be purchased shortly, then the guitars will rain down from the heavens to drain my bank account for all eternity.

One of these:





And one of these:





And maybe one day, if I'm ever patient enough I can buy a real strandberg along the lines of this one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

geekusa said:


> I have an unhealthy fetish for H-S guitars.


----------



## geekusa

This thing is mine. Upgrading the pickups for a NGD!

edit: I really want one of the Magenta PH Horizons...


----------



## protest

geekusa said:


> This thing is mine. Upgrading the pickups for a NGD!
> 
> edit: I really want one of the Magenta PH Horizons...



Oh yea

I just bought this one. It's as old as I am lol


----------



## Zado

I hate you guys^


----------



## geekusa

Well GC Used has a Mirage Custom in black w/yellow crackle. It's not an H-S, but hot damn is it sick:

ESP Used ESP The Mirage Custom Solid Body Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter

And Protest, sick pickup! I saw that one on Reverb and it was a steal!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Going through my pedals, I think I need to extend the Source Audio collection. Particularly with this:


----------



## gunch

You know what I'd be perfectly happy with a purple or aqua Ec-1000 icky ABALONE AND EMGs and all, taking into account if it was a good specimen or not.


----------



## protest

geekusa said:


> Well GC Used has a Mirage Custom in black w/yellow crackle. It's not an H-S, but hot damn is it sick:
> 
> ESP Used ESP The Mirage Custom Solid Body Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> And Protest, sick pickup! I saw that one on Reverb and it was a steal!



Thanks man, I know. I actually got him to knock some money off of that price too


----------



## Zado

geekusa said:


> Well GC Used has a Mirage Custom in black w/yellow crackle. It's not an H-S, but hot damn is it sick:
> 
> ESP Used ESP The Mirage Custom Solid Body Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> And Protest, sick pickup! I saw that one on Reverb and it was a steal!



We really need to make a topic about 80's-90's superstrats with pics and,most important,this kind of links

Btw some good old shredders by Yamaha

























These can be found for pretty cheap,I may end buying one of those if Schecter or ESP dont come up with something similar in the near future


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Going through my pedals, I think I need to extend the Source Audio collection. Particularly with this:




I remember looking at one of these, and thought it sounded neat. I didn't plan on using it as a distortion, though. I wanted to use it as a MIDI-controlled TS-style boost.


----------



## ThePIGI King

My GAS will overload the day I see something I can actually afford...Like any Headless 7 or 8.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## Zado

Guess the price game


----------



## protest

Damn you Tom Anderson.. 

Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in


----------



## JD27

Reverse Headstock, excellent All Tom Anderson and Suhr guitars should have reverse headstocks, they look so much better that way.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This son of a bitch. So gud.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Samark

Waghorn.


----------



## feraledge

protest said:


> I played the trem model in Sam Ash. I would have bought it if it was the hard tail version, and I don't really like Ibanez guitars.



Got there yesterday and it was gone. Bummer. I hit those shops on a day when it seems like someone went through both the night before and attempted to retune all of their Floyd guitars without the slightest bit of knowledge as to how they work. 
Total bust. 

I've probably posted this thing at least twice in this thread, but it haunts me. One of the sexiest Horizons in existence.


----------



## JD27

If I was going custom, that is the color I would want.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> If I was going custom, that is the color I would want.



Maybe an option for an E-II run? Here's the question. To burst or not to burst it?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Maybe an option for an E-II run? Here's the question. To burst or not to burst it?



I don't know... I've seen some Carvins with that type of finish and bursts. Some looked better than others. I'd probably just leave it that way with natural binding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


>



I used to think faded denim was overrated.

I'm eating my words right now.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I used to think faded denim was overrated.



It is, on almost all the guitars that refer to it as "faded denim".


----------



## Allealex

I NEED an old Ibby 550 or 770 in my life





















Cheap GAS is the worst GAS


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Been GAS-ing really hard for a few First Act SFA-Edition models (Lola CE140, Sheena CE240, and Delia CE540). Currently been scouring the Internet and I have a "WTB" listing up in the Classifieds section on here.

I'm also GAS-ing for a First Act Custom Shop Lola, Sheena, and Delia. But that will definitely have to wait until I have money. (There is a nice FACS Delia on eBay right now though...)

Wonder why this thread was closed after I posted in it. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/251733-whatever-happened-first-act-customs.html


----------



## PAINGVR

Rob Chapman Guitars. Good reviews and the quality vs. price is sweet.


----------



## Masoo2

One of these, really need a 6 string dedicated to Drop C - Drop A#.
















Probably going to get the Hellraiser Extreme due to the high markdown on Musician's Friend.


----------



## Zado

> Probably going to get the Hellraiser Extreme due to the high markdown on Musician's Friend.


If you're into that kind of instrument,you're gonna like it a lot,it's very solid with great build quality and sounds awesome.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Barely missed out on a vintage Gibson RD at a local pawn shop, but I'm still GAS'n for something of a similar "different" type of shape. Been thinking of picking up one of these: an LTD Phoenix 1000 in white. 






Not sure if I'll actually go through with it, but you all know how GAS works  I've been imagining keeping it in open B for some Heavy Devy goodness and/or doomier stuff.


----------



## feraledge

Total GAS, this finish: 




I have something in the works, but I will say no more.

Also, spalted maple pickguard is about the coolest pickguard on earth.


----------



## Fathand

After having all kinds of GAS, I think I've reached the end - I need one of these:


----------



## Possessed




----------



## FRETPICK

This.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I need more drive boxes like I need more holes in my head.

But these are really tempting now...











...but I've set my sights on a Free The Tone custom SOV2 and this:






So the Bogners can wait.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember looking at one of these, and thought it sounded neat. I didn't plan on using it as a distortion, though. I wanted to use it as a MIDI-controlled TS-style boost.


 
Even if Steven Wilson and Guthrie used these for all their ugly distortions, I'm sure it makes an amazing TS boost. There was a guy here a while back who got one for MIDI purposes. Here's the thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Even if Steven Wilson and Guthrie used these for all their ugly distortions, I'm sure it makes an amazing TS boost. There was a guy here a while back who got one for MIDI purposes. Here's the thread.



Tell me how the VT Bass DI is. I liked the tone of the VT, but prefer the features of the BDDI with the blend, DI, and whatnot. I wanna get me dat Eddie Jackson-style clean/distorted blend sound. 

And the more I read about the Multi-Band dist, the more I like it. Once my internet stops ....ting the bed, imma look more into it, since I wanted a MIDI-controlled pedal to reduce tapdancing. The extra sounds like the octave effect and foldback are just icing on the cake for ....y effects.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tell me how the VT Bass DI is. I liked the tone of the VT, but prefer the features of the BDDI with the blend, DI, and whatnot. I wanna get me dat Eddie Jackson-style clean/distorted blend sound.
> 
> And the more I read about the Multi-Band dist, the more I like it. Once my internet stops ....ting the bed, imma look more into it, since I wanted a MIDI-controlled pedal to reduce tapdancing. The extra sounds like the octave effect and foldback are just icing on the cake for ....y effects.


 
Now that you've mentioned it...

I'm still on the fence between the VT and BDDI to be honest. I initially thought that getting the VT would have all the same options as the BDDI but reading more on it has me rethinking. I suppose I can get both since it hasn't stopped me before  but I'm trying to cut down here...

I guess I can just get the BDDI and call it a day, but I'll try both and compare them to keep the options open and let you know about the VT anyway. 

I've been using a Hartke 2000 for over fifteen years (which I love to death) and still not owning a DI is rather silly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The VT Bass seems to have most of the features of the BDDI, with some extras (a mid control and a speaker sim defeat.) My biggest complaints with the BDDI are those 2 extra features that it lacks. 

The Para Driver has a mid control, as well as a mid frequency control. Not sure if it'll sound like a BDDI though.


----------



## FRETPICK

This.


----------



## celticelk

feraledge said:


> Total GAS, this finish:



YES. Love the shape too. Make it a fixed-bridge 7, and I'm there. Nothing else needs to change.


----------



## asher

Dat hardware!


----------



## FRETPICK

Maybe that.


----------



## Zado

heavy dirty gas for this beauty....1000&#8364; new...tempted


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Total GAS, this finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have something in the works, but I will say no more.



What is that even?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> What is that even?



A Wolfgang clone made from Warmoth parts. I believe the body was actually a blank and the neck was a paddle.

Scroll down and you'll see the specs.

EDIT: Finally was able to watch a video of the Soundblox dirtbox. It sounds so weird. I want it. An alien-sounding fuzz and an octave effect. Can even sound like an envelope filter. 
http://unofficialwarmoth.com/index.php?topic=21007.0


----------



## glpg80

I have it bad. Really bad.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Since I'm now extending my bass collection, this just showed on my radar:






Looks really nice and sharp.


----------



## A-Branger

power of the GAS activate!!!







doing somw window shopping I encounter this and my GAS came back big time.

Love PRS but dont have a big wallet to justify one, SE series always were bit meh for me, the 30th anniversary didnt quite made it for me, but seems they update the line for a limited run I wasnt aware. And they fix couple of things I didnt like from the old models, like now having a binding on the neck and headstock and a ebony fretboard !!

so now I really want one, Im 90% happy with this one specs and wont be more satisfy at this price range in a PRS world.

It would only need a small change of pickups and rings to make it look even better.

......shame they still using that creme color binding..... why they couldnt use white instead, it would look 123608126301623871 times better..... oh well


----------



## texshred777

One of these




Purple flame, with chrome hardware, no inlays(side luminlays only) and white Kiesel passive pups.

Into one of these...





And/or one of these


----------



## mrjones_ass

MIJ (fujigen factory) white JV Jazzmaster !!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Hmm. That's still on the cards but I dunno if should get that first this RG470XL that magically appeared in the same store...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a 27 scale version of my main guitar, just the concept is haunting my dreams.
> 
> Damn that erhu for setting me back.


 
Sweetness... this girl is coming home to daddy! 

Now to order a chrome Gotoh floyd, 2 black/cream Dominions and a black Red Velvet to finish it off...


----------



## makesexnotwar

So much GAS on Edwards....


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^That looks tasty 

I've been hit hard with some Kemper GAS the last few weeks, so there's that


----------



## maliciousteve

I have a serious boner for this right now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It has come back to me. The need. The mighty neeeeeeed. 

Hopefully if this application works out, this will be mine in the next few months.


----------



## feraledge

Legit GAS. Chance of succumbing are high. Maybe later this year...


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Legit GAS. Chance of succumbing are high. Maybe later this year...



What?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They might introduce a Floyd Rose equipped one next year. 
Or I hope they do.  I hope Wes Hauch using one means it's coming.


----------



## Zado

this is it


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> What?



I'm considering it. I got to give a Hipshot bridge with a graphtech nut a shot yesterday and the tuning stability does seem far superior to a TOM and possibly near a Floyd.
It passed the extreme bends test, where I look like a douche at GC doing tons of pinches and ridiculous bends to see if I can knock it out of tune while also trying to talk one of my daughter's out of knocking guitars over and being mostly successful.


----------



## feraledge

I do think that Floyd version looks sick. A Lambo Orange one would be so rad.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I'm considering it. I got to give a Hipshot bridge with a graphtech nut a shot yesterday and the tuning stability does seem far superior to a TOM and possibly near a Floyd.
> It passed the extreme bends test, where I look like a douche at GC doing tons of pinches and ridiculous bends to see if I can knock it out of tune while also trying to talk one of my daughter's out of knocking guitars over and being mostly successful.



So were doing your best Dimebag and Zakk Wylde impressions while babysitting is what you are saying? Those KM-7s are pretty sweet looking though, solid specs and the slightly longer scale makes me want to try one.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> So were doing your best Dimebag and Zakk Wylde impressions while babysitting is what you are saying? Those KM-7s are pretty sweet looking though, solid specs and the slightly longer scale makes me want to try one.



I don't know if I believe that I will like longer scales than 25.5". I do a lot of low end five fret stretch riffs and with 25.5" there's times where I'm already pushing it depending on where my other fingers are at. It's the same thing that's kept me from thinking too seriously about fanned frets, but I'm willing to hold judgement for actually getting to play one (possibly sooner than later thanks to Ibby production models). 
Never been a fan of Pantera nor anything Zakk Wylde has done, I'm a death metal dude who was imprinted by hair metal in the 80s which is the perfect formula for Arsis licks, but mostly just over-the-top variations of my own stuff.
If I'm being totally honest, the KM6 is a killer guitar, but it's also my "field test" for the guitar that my heart is after, but my budget is still a bit aways from, the holy grail of Hipshot loaded guitars:


----------



## JD27

Oops nevermind, I thought you posted a KM-7, the KM-6 is 25.5". But having a few baritone 6's at 27" and 28", I actually don't find it all that difficult to reach. I think I would enjoy the longer scale on a 7 though. My AW-7 is getting the boot either way. That is a tasty finish on that Jackson, I definitely wouldn't kick it out of my guitar room.


----------



## Vrollin

Hopefully put a pre order down on a boss dd-500 tomorrow, just waiting on some info from the store...


----------



## RedDog22




----------



## phonix

Stunning guitar. Custom shop? 



feraledge said:


> Got there yesterday and it was gone. Bummer. I hit those shops on a day when it seems like someone went through both the night before and attempted to retune all of their Floyd guitars without the slightest bit of knowledge as to how they work.
> Total bust.
> 
> I've probably posted this thing at least twice in this thread, but it haunts me. One of the sexiest Horizons in existence.


----------



## feraledge

phonix said:


> Stunning guitar. Custom shop?



I believe it was a custom order for Pro Music Tools, didn't seem to be priced much above the Standard Series.


----------



## Mischief

I've had a strange, yet sudden GAS for a Carvin.
I don't even know what came over me.
I want the 7 string version of this, same colour, black limba body, white limba neck.


----------



## Mischief

This as well. I have a genuine problem.
Maybe I'm pregnant.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Agile AL-1900 627 Black Flame Baritone - RondoMusic.com






Finally an affordable baritone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And now another thing. 

I was bummed when I found out they discontinued the Turbo Turner...

...Then happy as .... to find out that they brought it back. 

https://www.turbo-tuner.com/pages/manual-st3m.htm


----------



## Dusty Chalk

A Benedetto.
Also, a Music Man Majesty Artisan:




(The one on the right, the purple, or, rather, "viola".)
Or maybe something similar in 'copper':


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Fighting a silent battle in my mind while looking at this pic.


----------



## asher

I'm not sure whether you need to win or lose that battle...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

asher said:


> I'm not sure whether you need to win or lose that battle...


 
Neither do I.

It's currently available for less than what I bought my Xiphos new. I 'am' 'kinda' looking for a 26.5 or 27 scale 7 and it's also cheaper to get this over a new RGD. It's the best of both 6 and 7 worlds, and it's awesome to own even for the rare oddball factor.

However, only just recently bought a baritone 6 and it's getting the pickup/trem mod, getting all my bassed modded and still getting that Steinberger/Keytar merge thing going (ie: get the Steinberger). I need this guitar as much as I need another hole in the head. 

It's eerie because so far, almost everything I've posted in this thread for the last year, I've ended up getting. It's more of a destined plan than a GAS thread for me... I'll let time and money be the judge on the Xiphos...


----------



## Zado

ESP Stream guitar...looks promising


----------



## Possessed




----------



## JD27

Zado said:


> ESP Stream guitar...looks promising



I kind of like it, but then again I do like odd shaped guitars.


----------



## JD27

Possessed said:


>



I might have to play Iron Label roulette and hope for a good one.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I've been wanting both of these for years now. Not gonna happen anytime soon, but I am gonna track them down one day.


----------



## celticelk

^^^ I love the Gibson Voodoo series. I'm periodically tempted by the Les Paul, even though I'm only playing 7-strings these days. The G&L Black Ice finish is similarly awesome.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Actually been GASsing for one of these Sterling SB14s. I can get myself one for &#8364;400,-. Is it worth it?


----------



## Vrollin

JD27 said:


> I might have to play Iron Label roulette and hope for a good one.



Hey if you need to move anything that starts with an SZ and ends in Prestige to justify it Ill help you


----------



## Curt

Once I have these, my 6 string GAS and amp GAS will pretty much be gone. I played a custom 22 recently and I had nearly forgotten how perfect PRS necks are for my hands. 
Nearly everything about it felt right, and the only thing more I wanted out of it were 2 more frets and a floyd. This even comes with the \m/ pickups so that increased the drool factor by a fair bit.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I want one so bad! Been moving gear out in order to make room for one!


----------



## crystallake

Major Explorer GAS!


----------



## JD27

crystallake said:


> Major Explorer GAS!



Even with import fees, the price isn't bad on those.


----------



## Tesla

Chapman ML1 Hot Rod! I'll never afford a BlackMachine, so this will do nicely!


----------



## crystallake

JD27 said:


> Even with import fees, the price isn't bad on those.



No doubt. I'll probably grab that Ebony one this month. I think it was right under $800 with shipping.

I tried 3 different 2012 Gibsons, and were just terrible in terms of QC. And I want to say I paid close to $1,300.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You need to tell me how those Edwards are. I've always been interested in the Explorers.



Tesla said:


> Chapman ML1 Hot Rod! I'll never afford a BlackMachine, so this will do nicely!




 Although I've been interested in the CAP10 model.


----------



## Oilspark

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...r0Vxj5vw1Qf96Ti08GpIM9zcKteyLNMy3VmHvxDaPGQVA

I have a CU24 already, but this color causes a stir in the trousers...


----------



## Curt

Oilspark said:


> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...r0Vxj5vw1Qf96Ti08GpIM9zcKteyLNMy3VmHvxDaPGQVA
> 
> I have a CU24 already, but this color causes a stir in the trousers...



Can't remember the name for the life of me, but I love that finish so much. I wanted to get an artist package version with a quilt top for a while, but then college happened and now I can't justify a guitar that pricey. I will have a CU24 eventually, though.


----------



## big_aug

I'm GASing so god damned hard for one of these






I've never had GAS this bad ever for anything


----------



## Curt

Oh man, I nearly forgot about these. Yeah, I think I'm going to eventually buy a couple PRS Cu24's and call it a day on 6ers.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Finally got to try this out on the weekend. 



It's slightly pricier than what I anticipated, kinda prevented me from getting it then and there. But damn do I want this so much.  Soon...

And I really need to sort myself out and put my Kemper GAS to rest once and for all.


----------



## MJK28

JP15 Blueberry Burst Quilt Maple Top


----------



## Masoo2

The new Ibanez RG870RWZ-CNF

Ibanez RG870RWZ-CNF Charcoal Brown Flat


----------



## ESPImperium

Ibanez SIX27





Played one today and it was totally my bag, however i am unsure weather i should go to its prestige bigger cousin the;

Ibanez S5527





As i am in need of a good 7 string that is up to the standard of my PRS USA and Gibson Les Paul. I need something that just don't need to be modded much as stock, only strap pins really.

I have 6 string GAS as well:

Fender Standard USA HH Telecaster





However, this is getting modded, Seymour Duncan Full Shred/59 with a change in bridge saddles to modern ones, and a USA Fender Deluxe neck with a compound radius, tuning to Drop B.


----------



## Zado

Damn you Gerard!!!


----------



## JD27

Between the Edwards Explorers above and listening to way too much In Flames lately, a terrible desire to buy one these has come over me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I tried the LTD one and it felt like a good instrument. There's a low chance I would own one since it's not my favorite Explorer ripoff, but I would at least play one if I was handed it.


----------



## Zado

^this better than dat






this better than anything ever made


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I tried the LTD one and it felt like a good instrument. There's a low chance I would own one since it's not my favorite Explorer ripoff, but I would at least play one if I was handed it.



I suppose I could live with a black or Gothic Explorer as well, just need something to setup in C or Drop A#  Probably be cheaper than the ESP anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> ^this better than dat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this better than anything ever made



Not as cool as the original. 







JD27 said:


> I suppose I could live with a black or Gothic Explorer as well, just need something to setup in C or Drop A#  Probably be cheaper than the ESP anyway.




If you're gonna go the Explorer route, the Goth one is pretty neat.  I've always been of fan of those since I'm huge on Static-X, and the Explorer and V were Wayne's main guitars for about 4 - 5 years. 

Ooooorrrr...


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I'm in love with this guitar. Hot pink may not be everyone's cup o' tea, myself included, but I need to own this guitar.


----------



## Fathand

Looks like a Jazzy fall GAS coming (amongst other things)..


----------



## Nlelith

Masoo2 said:


> The new Ibanez RG870RWZ-CNF
> 
> Ibanez RG870RWZ-CNF Charcoal Brown Flat


Funny how this is just a photoshopped photo of RG721RW:


----------



## mnemonic

MJK28 said:


> JP15 Blueberry Burst Quilt Maple Top http://highwayguitar.com/images/upload/Image/1(98).jpg



John Petrucci looks like a mountain man these days.

edit - somewhat relevant


----------



## ThePIGI King

You'll all hate me, but...Never heard a Petrucci song...

On Topic: Anything with 8 strings or a trem...never had either.


----------



## big_aug

I had never heard of Sabre Guitars until I saw one in the forums for sale. I saw this on their website...I freaking love that body shape.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePIGI King said:


> You'll all hate me, but...Never heard a Petrucci song...
> 
> On Topic: Anything with 8 strings or a trem...never had either.



Por que no los dos?


----------



## MoshJosh

This is really getting goat!!! Might grab one to satisfy my Les Paul GAS!


----------



## Taylor

Limited Edition Ibanez J. Custom S614 HNNNNGGGG!!!!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

This is the cause of the worst gas I've had for a guitar in a while. Sweet baby Jesus.....


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Nice, they even included a Periphery guitar strap. A whole bunch of Periphery fans probably just blue themselves, too.


----------



## ThePIGI King

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Por que no los dos?



I don't think an 8 with a trem would be good for me, the 8 will be for experimenting with tunings. Never had an Agile, wish I could try one...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Got the Goldtop Les Paul bug.












...hell even if it's an Epiphone or Ltd, I don't mind, because I can get both of them much sooner and both for under a grand in total.


----------



## Zado




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I finally got to try a Japan-made RG7620 last weekend, and now I finally understand what all the fuss is about...those things are built like a tank! I know this forum has a million pics of those guitars, but in keeping up with the tradition of posting pics, here's one that's similar to the one I tried:


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


>



That's...oddly compelling.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado, since when you like Ibanez? 
My current gas is for a cobalt blue, v shaped guitar, gold hardware, reverse inline headstock with maple fretboard, and no one f***in' makes one.
Even if I remove the cobalt blue, gold hardware and the reverse inline, still no manufacturer makes one.


----------



## celticelk

OmegaSlayer said:


> My current gas is for a cobalt blue, v shaped guitar, gold hardware, reverse inline headstock with maple fretboard, and no one f***in' makes one.
> Even if I remove the cobalt blue, gold hardware and the reverse inline, still no manufacturer makes one.



Depends how picky you are about your V shapes: ULTRAV 80S ERA REISSUE V STYLE ELECTRIC GUITAR | CarvinGuitars.com


----------



## OmegaSlayer

celticelk said:


> Depends how picky you are about your V shapes: ULTRAV 80S ERA REISSUE V STYLE ELECTRIC GUITAR | CarvinGuitars.com



One could eventually buy a lefty version with a right-hand bridge  
Though getting a Kiesel/Carvin is still a mess here in Italy, or I would have picked up a Jason Becker from long time


----------



## arktan

OmegaSlayer said:


> Zado, since when you like Ibanez?
> My current gas is for a cobalt blue, v shaped guitar, gold hardware, reverse inline headstock with maple fretboard, and no one f***in' makes one.
> Even if I remove the cobalt blue, gold hardware and the reverse inline, still no manufacturer makes one.



BC Rich JRV7? Okay, you'd have to remove the maple fretboard as well for that one but they are great guitars


----------



## Hajtosek

My current GAS be like:




Ooh Aah...

I would only change bridge for Evertune and put some BKP's


----------



## narad

Zado said:


>



Not saying I enjoy it, but... link? Did I miss a j-custom announcement?


----------



## Zado

OmegaSlayer said:


> Zado, since when you like Ibanez?



Dunno,but it feels so unsettling  gonna visit a doctor asap 




> Not saying I enjoy it, but... link? Did I miss a j-custom announcement?


https://instagram.com/ibanez_japan/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hajtosek said:


> My current GAS be like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh Aah...
> 
> I would only change bridge for Evertune and put some BKP's



People still GAS for S7G?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People still GAS for S7G?



The solars looked nice. Not sure how they played, but Ola liked his. Only way id ever consider one though is if I played it first.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Topping my current GAS list:





Oh wait, wrong forum - Japanese Schecters have become a recent weakness:


----------



## Masoo2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People still GAS for S7G?



Really dislike the company and would never buy one, but damn the solars looked good.

Like, REALLY good. The neck joint, general style (black with white binding borrowed from the MTM Ibanez guitars), 27.5 inch scale, what's not to like?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree, the specs of the S7G Solar was awesome, but hearing the horror stories, especially later on, just made me think no one should touch S7G. 

I like how the Washy Solars came out. I like how they had 24 frets instead of 26 frets, but didn't like how they didn't have the baritone scale.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## OmegaSlayer

arktan said:


> BC Rich JRV7? Okay, you'd have to remove the maple fretboard as well for that one but they are great guitars



Actually that was really the first one I checked.
Point is that I haven't got a single maple fretboard guitar 



Zado said:


> Dunno,but it feels so unsettling  gonna visit a doctor asap
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/ibanez_japan/



You also follow the instagram profile,  that doctor will have good fun with you


----------



## Vrollin

PRS SE Custom 22 Semi-Hollow
And then these happened!


----------



## celticelk

Vrollin said:


> PRS SE Custom 22 Semi-Hollow
> And then these happened!



7-string plz kthxbai


----------



## Hajtosek

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree, the specs of the S7G Solar was awesome, but hearing the horror stories, especially later on, just made me think no one should touch S7G.
> 
> I like how the Washy Solars came out. I like how they had 24 frets instead of 26 frets, but didn't like how they didn't have the baritone scale.



Co you suggest rather ordering a luthier copy of Solar7? I do really more like look of old Solar7


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Currently GAS-ing HARD for an Ibanez SR5006E (also seen it labeled as a SR5006OL).

Wenge + mahogany body
Wenge top
Wenge back
Wenge + bubinga neck
Wenge fretboard
Bartolini pickups.







Tonez for dayz.


----------



## porknchili

Saw one at my local guitar store that needs a lot of work, but how can I resist a MiJ Ibanez with a 3 piece maple bubinga super wizard neck?


----------



## Spicypickles

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Currently GAS-ing HARD for an Ibanez SR5006E (also seen it labeled as a SR5006OL).
> 
> Wenge + mahogany body
> Wenge top
> Wenge back
> Wenge + bubinga neck
> Wenge fretboard
> Bartolini pickups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonez for dayz.





I bet this slut weighs 30 pounds


Gorgeous though, would play. Sitting down


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Spicypickles said:


> I bet this slut weighs 30 pounds
> Gorgeous though, would play. Sitting down


The weight I'm not too sure about. Wenge is a weird wood. It's heavy, but brittle (not super dense) and to the touch it feels far softer than other woods. But it is a really "live" wood and adds clarity while bringing out the bass/low-end tonality. Who among us doesn't want low-end clarity? 

This bass probably punches like a mule to match its weight.

The GAS for this versus my desire to keep my SR2010ASC (which I still need to make a NGD thread for).


----------



## Brodolio

ESP Horizon CTM


----------



## JD27

Brodolio said:


> ESP Horizon CTM



That is awesome, wonder what color they call that one?


----------



## Spicypickles

JD27 said:


> That is awesome, wonder what color they call that one?



Just creamed denim jeans


----------



## JD27

Spicypickles said:


> Just creamed denim jeans



That sounds about right...


----------



## Spicypickles

I certainly did.


I love the custom ESP's, just couldn't gel with the finishes. They're so thick :/


----------



## kevdes93

I've got the jackson on its way, and I'm almost done saving for the set of Instrumental Pickups in flame maple ebony! This is gonna look so nice when I'm done with it


----------



## Dusty Chalk

JD27 said:


> That is awesome, wonder what color they call that one?


Periwinkle?


----------



## A-Branger

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Currently GAS-ing HARD for an Ibanez SR5006E (also seen it labeled as a SR5006OL).
> 
> Wenge + mahogany body
> Wenge top
> Wenge back
> Wenge + bubinga neck
> Wenge fretboard
> Bartolini pickups.




I knew the bass, didnt knew about how much wenge was on it.

It almost seem like a Xibit meme "yo.. I heard you like wenge..... so we..."


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Dusty Chalk said:


> Periwinkle?




I don't know why...



A-Branger said:


> It almost seem like a Xibit meme "yo.. I heard you like wenge..... so we..."




https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## A-Branger

yes!! yes!!


----------



## Brodolio

JD27 said:


> That is awesome, wonder what color they call that one?



See Thru Purple


----------



## tylerpond05

But i'd prolly want dimarzios or duncans.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I don't know why...


I'm with ya. It's just a funny word. I had a box of crayons as a child, and that one always stood out.


----------



## pondman

LP_Menace_B-a70605e66503cf7eb949b03e68797d37 by 

I have a strong yearning. Gibson Les Paul Menace.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I'm really starting to appreciate a good few of those oddball 2000's Gibbys. The BFG, the Voodoo, the Gothic, Diablo, Longhorn, etc. They were odd, but in an aesthetically pleasing way. 

Also, I found out about a really short-lived Caparison I REALLY love... the FKV


----------



## Zado




----------



## Undivide

Brodolio said:


> ESP Horizon CTM



my gas its the same guitar (L)_(L)


----------



## crushingattack

Do I really need to add anything?


----------



## ThePIGI King

crushingattack said:


> Do I really *need to add anything?*



Just an extra string or so


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


>



I really need to know what this is right now.


----------



## Zado

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I really need to know what this is right now.



A project made by two luthiers here,Onirica's the name of their brand

https://www.facebook.com/Oniricaguitars

they're very talented,I've played a couple of instruments from them and it's top notch stuff. A friend of mine had a guitar made from them and was terrific,and quite fairly priced


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Something, anything with this finish 

Burnt Maple Leaf from PRS, pretty sure it was only a limited thing. I wonder if Carvin could recreate it on a DC600?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

You can still get them, but it's an "artist package" color, so you end up paying a bit more.


----------



## narad

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Something, anything with this finish
> 
> Burnt Maple Leaf from PRS, pretty sure it was only a limited thing. I wonder if Carvin could recreate it on a DC600?
> [/IMG]



I don't like that finish *at all*. Poor man's cherry tiger burst IMO. However, it was one of the five or so finishes on a limited run that just finished taking orders, so maybe you'll see a few more in a few months and could maybe grab one. After every limited run there's always a few people selling them.


----------



## feraledge

My twin daughters turn 3 on Tuesday. When the older one was "playing" my guitar the other day, she made sure to put the strap on first. I think it might be time.


----------



## Fraz666

feraledge said:


> My twin daughters turn 3 on Tuesday. When the older one was "playing" my guitar the other day, she made sure to put the strap on first. I think it might be time.


I don't know if Winx are famous in the USA too, if yes, this may help
Eko Winx Electric Guitar Pack Chitarre Elettriche Solid Body



my GAS is definitely for this one and it will be only GAS for a long time  :


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling




----------



## Dusty Chalk

This has been haunting me on and off:


----------



## tscoolberth

on massive sale .. price too low to print

http://images.gear4music.com/media/137400/1200/preview.jpg


----------



## tscoolberth

And another at 15% off retail. http://rustycooley.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/skullz.jpg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really starting to dig this series. Hated how the RBX looked, but the TRBX is a drop dead sexy series. I especially love the beveled top.


----------



## MrEzzyE




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrEzzyE said:


>



 Sucks that model is so rare, though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Need a bass evnvelope filter really soon, and using my Polymod probably won't cut it.

Either I get the bass version...






...or save a few bucks and get this:






OR... get the MXR FIRST, then the Source Audio later...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I've been GASsing for the Source Audio, but haven't picked it up yet...didn't realize the new one was purple, may have to get that now...lollers...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dusty Chalk said:


> I've been GASsing for the Source Audio, but haven't picked it up yet...didn't realize the new one was purple, may have to get that now...lollers...


 
That's the bass version. The guitar Polymod is in magenta.







When it comes to envelope filters, nothing else comes close. I freaking love mine. I suppose I can use it for bass, but it'll probably sound like mush, no matter how I EQ it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Actually, I kind of dig magenta, too, and I don't have an envelope filter for guitar...

Lollers, I am _so_ shallow.


----------



## JD27

Bitten by the Mesa bug.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

not to be a bandwagon jumper lol...but these have really been catching my eye...
















im afraid i will have to give into the dark side...


----------



## CaptainD00M

I've been really gassing for one of these:





Which at this point is kind of useless to me without a new one of these:





This:





This:





These:





And these I just want  :





With an extra string and 2" on the neck:


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Lollers, I like the way you think, I want a 7-string SG, too.
I'm a gonna get the Epiphone Tony Iommi SG Custom that's coming out, though. That's the main reason I want an SG anyway. It's got the Gibson Iommi pickups in it.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Dusty Chalk said:


> Lollers, I like the way you think, I want a 7-string SG, too.
> I'm a gonna get the Epiphone Tony Iommi SG Custom that's coming out, though. That's the main reason I want an SG anyway. It's got the Gibson Iommi pickups in it.



Yeah I just saw those, I love that they have the USA Iommi PU's. But 24 frets on a Gibson, I mean I don't like 24 frets on a Baritone guitar, I'm probably going to hate them on a 24.75" neck XD even though I have special love for SG's. Strats and SG's basically  but then anything classic thats got 7 strings and is 26.5"+ is my thing.

I think after I have got comfortable building a couple bolt on guitars than I plan to do next year, I may take a stab at building a Baritone SG with 7 strings. Either that or pay someone to do it by that point I will hopefully be gainfully employed


----------



## JD27

That Sabbra Cadabra pedal sounds so awesome!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The thing I need is an old Les Paul Custom or an RD from the 80's, but they're so expensive and hard to find in good condition. They would be awesome stonermachines though.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

JD27 said:


> That Sabbra Cadabra pedal sounds so awesome!


Unholy carp, you're not kidding!


----------



## Masoo2

Sorry for the small pics, but











Plini and Paul Masvidal signature .strandberg* OS series guitars


----------



## JD27

So I picked up one of these and it is instant Sabbath in a box. 






Now I need one of these, because I just don't feel right playing Sabbath without a SG.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Now I need one of these, because I just don't feel right playing Sabbath without a SG.



Fixed.


----------



## JD27

Not sure I want P90s though. Makes me wish I kept my 60's tribute I had now.


----------



## JD27

Double Post.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was just throwing that out there, since it's what Iommi used for the first several Sabbath records. 

Although his was heavily modified.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Edit: SSO's kicking the bucket.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was just throwing that out there, since it's what Iommi used for the first several Sabbath records.
> 
> Although his was heavily modified.



Yeah, good point. Might be a good excuse to finally try some PRails as a compromise.


----------



## big_aug

I'm not really GASing for anything right now. Feels strange

I'd like to have a Keisel Vader and a nice bass, but I'm not really looking or feeling a real urge to get them. Within the last month I got my Schecter KM7 and Strandberg Boden OS 7. I have a Helix preordered. I also recently picked up a set of Tascam VL-S5 studio monitors, a pair of Audio Technica AH-50x headphones, and a Yamaha THR10X. I've gotten a ton of cool .... and feel pretty content.

On the other hand, I'd really like another Strandberg and another Schecter


----------



## Smoked Porter

JD27 said:


> ...instant Sabbath in a box.



After listening to some Youtube clips of that, I'm pretty positive I've found my younger brother's Xmas present for this year. Dude loves him some Sabbath, 'cause he was raised right. Of course, I'll have to test it out when it comes in, just to... uh... make sure he'll like it


----------



## JD27

Smoked Porter said:


> After listening to some Youtube clips of that, I'm pretty positive I've found my younger brother's Xmas present for this year. Dude loves him some Sabbath, 'cause he was raised right. Of course, I'll have to test it out when it comes in, just to... uh... make sure he'll like it



He will love this one then. Has a pretty small footprint and seems well made too. I might have to check out some of their other pedals. They seem to do a lot of these vintage vibe type effects. It sounded awesome through my Orange though. I even cranked the gain up some and it gets fairly nasty. Would be a good doom/stoner metal pedal as well.


----------



## Smoked Porter

The Zeppelin RAH one looks pretty legit too. If the Sabbra Cadabra is as sweet as it seems, I might get my own as well. But then I'd probably have to pick up a cheap used Blues Jr or something to go with it, because I don't have any tube amps anymore, just a Kemper. I totally _could _just put the pedal through the Kemper, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fixed.









fixed one more


----------



## CaptainD00M

JD27 said:


> So I picked up one of these and it is instant Sabbath in a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need one of these, because I just don't feel right playing Sabbath without a SG.



Dude I only just saw this.

Sorry I caused you to spend like $200 on a pedal ok NOT sorry 

I'm glad you grabbed it, and like it, maybe Catalin Bread should give me a small commission . I heard it and was like "MUST HAVE!" the Queen one is pretty amazing too. But being a Doom-Psych-Sludge guy I just don't see me using it much.

Keeping with the Gas in the mythic Baritone SG with 7 Strings that will manifest if I keep wishing (and Saving  ) there will be one of these:






and a one of these!





I wanna rock the Pig90 neck PigV bridge combo for crushing doomness.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Yeah, I got the Sabbra Cadabra pedal as well, and I'm GASsing for the Epiphone Iommi SG. And a Laney.

And (unrelated to the whole Iommi theme) a lap steel. What you all say, 8-string?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Why can't I have cheap GAS?


----------



## Joe Harvatt




----------



## CaptainD00M

Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeah, I got the Sabbra Cadabra pedal as well, and I'm GASsing for the Epiphone Iommi SG. And a Laney.
> 
> And (unrelated to the whole Iommi theme) a lap steel. What you all say, 8-string?



If I had more disposable income I would have so many things. I'd also have one of these:






But then I really need to finish building that Mastodon Fuzz soon.

Edit:
Oh and I really want one of these after watching Age of Ultron again:


----------



## JD27

CaptainD00M said:


> Dude I only just saw this.
> 
> Sorry I caused you to spend like $200 on a pedal&#8230; ok NOT sorry
> 
> I'm glad you grabbed it, and like it, maybe Catalin Bread should give me a small commission . I heard it and was like "MUST HAVE!" the Queen one is pretty amazing too. But being a Doom-Psych-Sludge guy I just don't see me using it much.



Meh, it was $170 shipped.  I'm liking the pedals they have, the seem to do a lot of these "guitar sound in a box" effects. Their reverb and echo pedals seem solid too in the demos. I


----------



## CaptainD00M

JD27 said:


> Meh, it was $170 shipped.  I'm liking the pedals they have, the seem to do a lot of these "guitar sound in a box" effects. Their reverb and echo pedals seem solid too in the demos. I



Yeah I don't normally go in for 'guitar sound in a box' but Iommi 

Yeah their Echorec is pretty amazing, an acquaintance of mine in Germany has one and its pretty epic if you like space rock.

Due to budget I'm constrained to DIY pedal kits atm, but there is some fun/random stuff in that realm too.


----------



## JD27

Smoked Porter said:


> The Zeppelin RAH one looks pretty legit too. If the Sabbra Cadabra is as sweet as it seems, I might get my own as well. But then I'd probably have to pick up a cheap used Blues Jr or something to go with it, because I don't have any tube amps anymore, just a Kemper. I totally _could _just put the pedal through the Kemper, but where's the fun in that?



I also ran it through my THR10X on the Brown 1 channel and it still sounded awesome. It's basically a rangemaster combined with the pre-amp section of a Laney Supergroup in pedal form. You can run it through anything and still get a pretty awesome Sabbath tone.


----------



## JD27

CaptainD00M said:


> Yeah I don't normally go in for 'guitar sound in a box' but Iommi
> 
> Yeah their Echorec is pretty amazing, an acquaintance of mine in Germany has one and its pretty epic if you like space rock.
> 
> Due to budget I'm constrained to DIY pedal kits atm, but there is some fun/random stuff in that realm too.



Neither do I, but it is Sabbath... and did I mention it looks cool too? Haha!


----------



## CaptainD00M

JD27 said:


> Neither do I, but it is Sabbath... and did I mention it looks cool too? Haha!



Lets be real here man, unlike some other sounds, that guitar sound spawned almost two genres of music so if you happen to play either one of those, then at some point you will sound like Iommi. Why not make it authentic 

Looks SOOO cool


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Currently GAS-ing HARD for an Ibanez SR5006E (also seen it labeled as a SR5006OL).
> 
> Wenge + mahogany body
> Wenge top
> Wenge back
> Wenge + bubinga neck
> Wenge fretboard
> Bartolini pickups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonez for dayz.


Saw Battlecross last night. Their bassist was playing the SR5005E which is the 5-string version of one of these. So lovely (even covered in sweat), and it was a monster of a bass.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

CaptainD00M said:


> Yeah their Echorec is pretty amazing, an acquaintance of mine in Germany has one and its pretty epic if you like space rock.


Stahp.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Dusty Chalk said:


> Stahp.









Oh and add this to the GAS list, as one day I will have that Dual Head BlackStar Orange rig:


----------



## Smoked Porter

Maple fretboard DK-2 with the Eerie Dess swirl, but with hum/single/single. I had it, then traded it for a Mexican strat, which I later sold at a loss. I'm such a retard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Currently still saving for a POD HD500. Hoping to have it within the next 3 weeks, I hope. WAS supposed to get the money next week, but I've been needing to buy other important things. .... yeah, life. 

But I'd like to get this setup to amplify it...


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fixed.



Under the influence of Sabbath/Uncle Acid & The Deadbeats/Windhand tunes and dazed by the Sabbra Cadabra pedal, I may have done something really irresponsible. Guess I will find out in a few days.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Guess I will find out in a few days.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

CaptainD00M said:


>


Yeah, no worries, I'm still tripping out over this Walrus Descent...hours of fun.


----------



## Zado




----------



## JD27

My new found love for P90s makes me want more. Plus how can I be expected to continuously switch between Standard and C# for Sabbath tunes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> My new found love for P90s makes me want more. Plus how can I be expected to continuously switch between Standard and C# for Sabbath tunes?



I agree with this, but I was always more of a fan of LP Deluxes, so I'd most likely go this route myself...






Always wanted one of these, because Social Distortion.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

I'm GASing for this






but I'm seriously concerned by the TOTAL lack of reviews, and I don't wanna throw GBP 500 down the sink (or down the synth, in this case).


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree with this, but I was always more of a fan of LP Deluxes, so I'd most likely go this route myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted one of these, because Social Distortion.



Mike Ness is awful fond of those Gold Tops. What if I compromise?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh crap, I forgot that exists.


----------



## asher

P90 LP GT or P90'd Jag/master (i can't keep them separate, IMO).

part of me kind of wants a really gnarly Jag... except I'm not a violent player nor a punk guy, so I'd never actually beat it up myself


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I made myself GAS for a guitar that will never exist... 

A Jackson King Kelly, but without the cutaways.






My half-assed attempt at one.






Basically a 22-fret Kelly that's about 10% bigger, which I like.


----------



## Zado

I'm gassing for a guitar that will never exist in my continent


----------



## CaptainD00M

Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeah, no worries, I'm still tripping out over this Walrus Descent...hours of fun.



Gah, you got me back good!

This thing looks and sounds awesome!
It reminds me of the artwork of the Swedish band Yuri Gagarin:
https://yurigagarinswe.bandcamp.com/album/yuri-gagarin






Zado, what brand/model is that guitar^^
I normally don't like green of floyd but the wood in that thing looks epic!


----------



## Zado

Schecter Banshee Elite DCGL exclusive


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


> Schecter Banshee Elite DCGL exclusive



Ah, I thought so.
Those Banshee elite's are tempting (fixed bridge not floyd) but the Apocalypse pickups sounds a little Meh from the clips ive heard.


----------



## AlienProbe974

Im Gassing hard for this Jackson KV7 BKS Corey Beaulieu - Thomann Nederland

it's the perfect guitar  

1. It's a Jackson
2. V-Shape
3. Reverse Headstock
4. Seymour Duncan Blackout's


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Zado said:


>


The JCustom stuff is just stupid good, nice!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Here's my GAS, and it's currently on it's way to me:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I never realized that dent was actually a button, not a random hole.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Yeah, it's the switch to select mono or stereo output seeing as it has two jacks. Probably going to mod it so it can run piezo+mag at the same time once i get it, as the 2127/2027 and this model all come with stock 2 way toggles.


----------



## A-Branger

can stop thinking it would look much better with white pups


----------



## Fathand

GASsing for ugly/cool V's right now..


----------



## pondman

Still searching.



j5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JD27

Oh so tasty at 4:10 with that Uncle Acid riff.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Arrived yesterday, and it's actually way better than I thought, ie, it's killer! Gas cured! (for now)



7 Dying Trees said:


> Here's my GAS, and it's currently on it's way to me:


----------



## Zado

Bevelz


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I think it's time I man up and get a switching system:






Been wanting one for months. But I might settle for the mini version this weekend...






...so I have loose change for this too:


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> Bevelz



....

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## celticelk

Surprisingly taken with this new Legator model:


----------



## JD27

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I think it's time I man up and get a switching system:
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting one for months. But I might settle for the mini version this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...so I have loose change for this too:



If anyone could benefit from a switching system, it just might be you!  But will 5 loops be enough?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

JD27 said:


> If anyone could benefit from a switching system, it just might be you!  But will 5 loops be enough?



The master plan is to get both... then get ANOTHER ARC-3 to slave them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

On my quest for a baritone, I re-ran into one of these...






I like how the pickup is basically hugging the bridge. 

I'd imagine with an EMG P60/P60 set or a lace Mini Drop N Gain in the bridge, it'll be versatile as ..... 

Also, I agree with Pondman, except I want the Squier version, because of the less-....ed-up headstock and H-H config.






I almost had a chance to get one back in the day, but I passed. Regret it to this day. But I shall fix that issue.

Eventually.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm really liking the look of the walnut flat "new" RG7421...I might have to move some gear and pick one of these bad boys up! Does anyone have any experience with these? Your input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pondman

pondman said:


> Still searching.
> 
> 
> 
> j5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




At the risk of quoting myself  I tracked one down in Slovenia and its on the way 
You could say that escalated quickly !


----------



## jerm

Zado said:


> I'm gassing for a guitar that will never exist in my continent


nevermind, please delete this.


----------



## Zado

jerm said:


> what is this? Looks like a Schecter?



Banshee Elite DCGL limited


----------



## Vrollin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I agree with Pondman, except I want the Squier version, because of the less-....ed-up headstock and H-H config.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost had a chance to get one back in the day, but I passed. Regret it to this day. But I shall fix that issue.
> 
> Eventually.



Why not get a fender blacktop? Or is there something particularly special about the old squire model?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I need a black guitar with EMGs like I need another hole in the head but...






...this was being offered to me at a criminal price so...



Spoiler



...now I play the waiting game, cuz this Arrow's coming home.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vrollin said:


> Why not get a fender blacktop? Or is there something particularly special about the old squire model?



I prefer the Les Paul switch, and it has better specs aesthetically. Double binding vs no binding, bridge plate vs regular hardtail, matching headstock vs natural one. I also love the chrome-on-black aesthetics to death. All I'd need is a pickup swap and it's a solid guitar for me.


----------



## gunch

something like this but without the gorillion knobs


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BrailleDecibel said:


> I'm really liking the look of the walnut flat "new" RG7421...I might have to move some gear and pick one of these bad boys up! Does anyone have any experience with these? Your input would be greatly appreciated!




This was the first 7 that I had. I liked it. It's definitely a "no frills" axe but it sounds okay for being in that low end price range. Quantum 7 pups do okay with the mahogany imo. Anything more than home/ low volume I would probably change 'em but they're not too bad. Everything worked on mine... switch, knobs, tuners, etc. I think the tone/ volume knobs are plastic. The 5-piece neck felt smooth to me... with no noticeable flaws. 

For the money.. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Fathand

I guy I know is letting one of these loose, and I kinda want it - it's GAS, right?


----------



## Vrollin

silverabyss said:


> something like this but without the gorillion knobs



those musicians are sexy as all hell. I'd never seen one before and have seen a few of them pop up for sale in the past couple months....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

So the country/rock band I do bass/keys sessions with has put me on guitar (and also keys). Naturally I've gone back to lusting for Teles again. However...






Add gold Dimarzio Twang King Neck, EJ Custom Bridge pickups, and I'm good to go. If I knew I was gonna be switching to guitar on this gig, I probably should have got this (or an actual Fender) sooner. I suppose I can just use the upcoming Arrow...


----------



## Fathand

Fathand said:


> I guy I know is letting one of these loose, and I kinda want it - it's GAS, right?



...aaand it's mine now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Don't like the lack of Tite End. 

Still is one of my favorite Ibby shapes, though.


----------



## TheBigGroove

a 25.5-26.5" fanned fret 6-string :'(


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Fathand said:


> ...aaand it's mine now.



Congrats. 

... and excuse my ignorance, but... What guitar is it?? 

All I can tell is that it's VERY sexy in pics!


----------



## JD27




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Pink PRS SE from Japan appears to be out of limbo and on its way to me as of tomorrow.

So...yay!

Just to stay apropos of this thread -- I still GAS over the US$30K Moog modular system that was recently rereleased.


----------



## Fathand

High Plains Drifter said:


> Congrats.
> 
> ... and excuse my ignorance, but... What guitar is it??
> 
> All I can tell is that it's VERY sexy in pics!



It's the BC Rich Stealth, Chuck Schuldiner tribute model after the original he played before he passed in 2001. The one I got is the import version (Korean made), but they made a US version of it too back in the day.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thought that's what it was but wasn't 100% sure. 

Thanks.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

High Plains Drifter said:


> This was the first 7 that I had. I liked it. It's definitely a "no frills" axe but it sounds okay for being in that low end price range. Quantum 7 pups do okay with the mahogany imo. Anything more than home/ low volume I would probably change 'em but they're not too bad. Everything worked on mine... switch, knobs, tuners, etc. I think the tone/ volume knobs are plastic. The 5-piece neck felt smooth to me... with no noticeable flaws.
> 
> For the money.. I was pleasantly surprised.



I definitely like the more "no frills" approach to axes (this is what growing up G.A.S.sing for a single-pickup 7 a'la Dino Cazares will do to you  ), and I will probably be replacing the stock knobs with some black Strat-style knobs, so plastic knobs don't bother me. Thank you for your input, much imaginary pos rep to you!


----------



## BucketheadRules

This now takes precedence above all else GAS-wise. I played a 1978 example today and it was mind-blowing.





I am considering going into prostitution to scrape the money together so I can buy it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I don't think prostitution may pay as well as you may think. You're probably better off selling organs you don't need.


----------



## feraledge

Damn, I've been doing SO good about this. Intentionally limiting my guitars and even time spent staring at them. Tossed the catalogs, got my 14 down to 2 6s and 1 7 (not counting the ESP Custom Horizon in the works). But hot damn if this isn't getting to me: 




And it's cheap. New B stock for nearly $400. Pickups, I'd imagine, are going to be garbage, but I would throw in a Nazgul anyways for the bridge. But I've been kind of holding out in my head for an Eclipse with a Floyd if only I could find one that isn't made of mahogany. This is Basswood body, bolt on maple neck, FR Special (meh, but better than cheap TOM/nut/tuner combo), already wired for passives. 
Ugh. 
How do I not do this? Better sleep on it for a few weeks...
Worth noting that the heel on this bolt on looks more appealing than the set neck ECs! 








Although the GH600 is way slick:


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


>



mind you not all LTD's EC come this way. Those are only the ones who are full thickness body. All the other ones come with the belly cut and lower horn bevel thing


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> mind you not all LTD's EC come this way. Those are only the ones who are full thickness body. All the other ones come with the belly cut and lower horn bevel thing



I was just talking about the heel, I've owned a number of Eclipse and ECs before.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Make that two.


----------



## Spicypickles

I've got some wicked juggernaut gas, but recent moves etc. have seriously diminished my guitar fund.


I do really like the look of those Chapman 7's though. Absolutely no experience with the brand nor do I know anyone that does so it may just remain gas. But, 700 bucks for a 7 string in 26.5 scale, eboner fretboard, natural finish..........ooooooohhhhhhh.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Aaaand the exotic instrument bug bit me again...






...another pawn store stiffi for me: they've recently stocked this Chinese Guqin and selling for cheap.


----------



## feraledge

This, with a forearm contour. Long time GAS, think I might get around to getting one next year if things go decently enough.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

8 Strings, fanned fret, not even a whammy bar.... this is sooo not me at all. But for some reason, I want it.


----------



## EclecticFinn

The LTD Alex Wade sig. It is nearly the perfect guitar for me. It looks great. The only thing that would make it perfect is a reverse headstock, but man, do I want one.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I've got horrible GAS and I can't seem to get rid of it. Sometimes I just see something that I KNOW is probably un-cool, likely overpriced, and certainly unnecessary... but... I just... I just... 

I want it SO bad! What the h#ll is wrong with me?? I swear... I develop a soft-spot in my heart for the strangest things... like completely random and weird things... the way that you would go to an animal shelter and fall in love with the most pathetic, screwed-up, and ugly puppy. 

Oh, and I've done that too lol. 

Anyway..It's a Legator Ninja RX 350-Pro 7-string in fire-burst. Ain't it ugly lol? I love it!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This would be a cure for gas.


----------



## pondman

Double gas 



menace by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/zzzi7N]

menace . by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## asher

hot damn!!


----------



## ThePIGI King

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I know I'm picky but...Needs 24 frets, another string, the headstock reversed, and then the pup selector needs to be in the front, not the back. And then maybe a matching headstock. And possibly a maple board option.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePIGI King said:


> I know I'm picky but...Needs 24 frets, another string, the headstock reversed, and then the pup selector needs to be in the front, not the back. And then maybe a matching headstock. And possibly a maple board option.



I... Don't even know of any Explorers with those specs.


----------



## MoshJosh

pondman said:


> Double gas
> 
> 
> 
> menace by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/zzzi7N]
> 
> menace . by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




I used to own an SG a menace, and it was a beast! Definitely regret selling it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

pure. hardcore. porn.
moar of same


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Pedalwise, it's not as corksniffy as my usual wants and haves, it would be nice to have in the pedal fleet.


----------



## Sparkplug

Mayones Regius 7 or Setius 7. Hopefully. Selling lots of stuff atm to afford a used one


----------



## feraledge

Waiting on a custom guitar is painful, makes the mind wander...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Note to self, stop browsing pawn stores. It's getting towards the vintage and oddball synths...


----------



## Fathand

It's official - I've got GAS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really wanting a Floyd-equipped guitar, but something different than all the Superstrats available...






Something like this.


----------



## Miek

same as it has been for years
blackmachine b2


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Really wanting a Floyd-equipped guitar, but something different than all the Superstrats available...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this.



Had one before, decent value, but if it's an HSS superstrat you're after I found the Jackson SDX to be a slightly better starting point. The So Cal trumps all though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was thinking about the SDX, but I already have a guitar that's going to look a lot like it. Wanted something that looked different.


----------



## feraledge

I would love to be able to try this out:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree. Sucks it's 1 grand, though. I really like the specs and looks.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I need a guitar in the Fender "offset" style, so that I can try Lollar Regal pickups (a WRHB clone).


----------



## TKOA-Dex

A neko Claymore 7! I NEEEEEEEED it!


----------



## narad

Those dreaded words: "group run"


----------



## TKOA-Dex

narad said:


> Those dreaded words: "group run"



How so? GAS fuel?


----------



## narad

TKOA-Dex said:


> How so? GAS fuel?



Generally speaking there seems to be two ways group runs turn out: shoddy instruments or no instruments. Sometimes, somehow, both! 

Maybe it's confirmation bias, but as far as SSO goes I can count far more failed group runs than successful ones.


----------



## TKOA-Dex

narad said:


> Generally speaking there seems to be two ways group runs turn out: shoddy instruments or no instruments. Sometimes, somehow, both!
> 
> Maybe it's confirmation bias, but as far as SSO goes I can count far more failed group runs than successful ones.



Oh well I was going to probably be buying a used one anyways


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

...and I honestly don't know how I feel about that .


----------



## Zado

^I feel so envious. Im tired of feeling gas for pretty much everything and not being able to afford anything of that


----------



## BucketheadRules

Custom Shop '64 reissue ES-345... oooooooh my god.

Obviously I'd take out the VariTone circuit which was apparently rubbish in 1959 and no better now, but apart from that...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

While I'm assembling a new rig, I'm still getting bitten by the pedal bug...
















Basically another compressor and more drives.  
Though I may get the Velvet Comp sooner.


----------



## JD27

BucketheadRules said:


> Custom Shop '64 reissue ES-345... oooooooh my god.
> 
> Obviously I'd take out the VariTone circuit which was apparently rubbish in 1959 and no better now, but apart from that...



Add a Bigsby and Marty McFly would approve.


----------



## BucketheadRules

JD27 said:


> Add a Bigsby and Marty McFly would approve.



I wouldn't approve though, I fkin hate Bigsbys...


----------



## JD27

BucketheadRules said:


> I wouldn't approve though, I fkin hate Bigsbys...



Ha! But we could go back to the future and change your mind on the Bigsby?


----------



## Bolwede

This!!


----------



## Spicypickles

^ Is that from those Krashburn guys? They've been putting out a ton of crazy teles lately.


----------



## Bolwede

Spicypickles said:


> ^ Is that from those Krashburn guys? They've been putting out a ton of crazy teles lately.



No I just found out about this guy, CUSTOM 8M | Wes Lambe Guitars


----------



## JD27




----------



## Fathand

And I thought I was GAS free early this year.. a new entry:







..and an old friend that keeps coming around:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

JD27 said:


>



I would like one of those myself. Really love the look of the reverse large headstock. Add some Texas Specials and I'm off to the races.

I largely blame Michiya Haruhata for that.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Feeling a lot of PRS and ESP gas lately.


----------



## soylentgreene

Im a huge Kotzen fan and I sooo wanna try this.


----------



## Zado




----------



## BucketheadRules

^ Forever and always on my GAS list.


----------



## JD27

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I would like one of those myself. Really love the look of the reverse large headstock. Add some Texas Specials and I'm off to the races.
> 
> I largely blame Michiya Haruhata for that.



Those are awesome! I love reverse headstocks and the large 70's headstock is my favorite from Fender. These are MIM and not too expensive, I still need a single coil strat, so it might be a winner.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been back on playing my modded RG420 lately. 






...and then I caught the bug of wanting another cheap RG for heavy modding. 

Particularly a black RG350 (that's conveniently available at the usual pawn store I haunt), but with no neck pickup. Just a middle single coil and bridge pickup with a custom black pickguard covering the neck pickup cavity. Add 2 Duncans, in this case a JB Jr in the middle and a Custom on bridge + 3 way blade switch, the usual Gotoh Floyd, and black Gibson tophat knobs. It'll make a great metal machine. 

Basically an RG version of a Kramer Nightswan...






...and the ESP customs Sugizo's been using with X-Japan lately...
















Maybe I like the idea of daring myself without a neck pickup. I do love the idea of modding another RG into something different than usual.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Getting really interested in the Aria Integra series. I got one on the way, but I suspect mine is Korean, and I want to get one of the actual MiJ models like Billy Gould used.











They remind me of a hybrid between a Jazz Bass and an Ibanez BTB.

EDIT: I also want to get a Dean Edge 5-string. Really, really spiffy looking bass that looks a lot like the Integra.






That, or one of these because 5-string P's are rare.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I don't have GAS for basses often, but hot damn, do I ever have it now!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's not that expensive of a bass, either  It's $450 new. If I was getting a brand-new 5-string, it would be this because of the P pickup and the 35'' scale.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

35" scale, even?? If there was a more perfect bass for me besides my LTD Viper, it would be this one!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BrailleDecibel said:


> 35" scale, even?? If there was a more perfect bass for me besides my LTD Viper, it would be this one!



Schecter Stiletto Stealth - Satin Black, 5-string | Sweetwater.com

Go crazy.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Currently its pedal GAS:

Really wanting a non-Tubescreamer type OD but not sure which one to get:










I currently have a Bad Horsie which is great, but I saw Brent Hinds using one of these and it got me thinking, the envelope on its nuts:





And I'm thinking of starting a 3rd music project called Captain Doom and the Scum Fvck Blues Band and think a Uniform might be nice  to go with my boots http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4470676-post5928.html :


----------



## asher

My former rhythm guitarist has a Soul Food. Through his Tele we got a lot of pretty great funk, rock, and crunch tones, so that's my vote.


----------



## CaptainD00M

asher said:


> My former rhythm guitarist has a Soul Food. Through his Tele we got a lot of pretty great funk, rock, and crunch tones, so that's my vote.



You know they both sound awesome, but I'm tending to agree with you. I played on one and got Cantrell out of it pretty easy which is kind of how I judge EQ's on Overdrives. Well watch this space there may be a NPD soon.


----------



## curlyvice

I definitely need a new computer, and I just picked up a Hypergravity from TC so I'm hoping that tides me over a bit, but this Suhr GAS came out of nowhere. And it's fierce.


----------



## s2k9k

Been looking at one of these a lot


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Listening Skindred's recent stuff makes me want an Orange Rockerverb... but I ain't blowing $2000 on one, so this is the next best thing. 

And one of these...






Even though I'm still on an Explorer kick.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Well I finally got round to satiating the Pedal GAS and in that time everyone on the continent decided to jack the price of the Soulfood up by 30 which isn't a lot but its more than I had budgeted for currently. So the OD glove won, I'm almost 100% certain I will love it anyway so this will be with me in the week


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Not a Rob Chapman fan much, but GAS'ing super hard for a Ghost Fret.


----------



## TedEH

AlexCorriveau said:


> GAS'ing super hard for a Ghost Fret.



If I played more 6s I'd want one of these for sure. If there's ever a 7 made like this, I'm sure I'd be all over it.

I've been really wanting a good chorus pedal lately. I feel like that would be the one-more-pedal I need to finally put together a proper board. So far I really like the Mr. Black DoubleChorus and the Moog MF Chorus. Haven't had the expendable money to pull the trigger though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I love the blue Ghost Fret to death. Just wish the lower horn was slightly longer and skinnier. 

And as we talk about Explorers... my GAS for one of these returns.


----------



## Spectivum

I have a visual only GAS for explorers as I don't find them comfy to play. But keep them coming!


----------



## JD27

Been digging my Carvin DC7X so much that this GAS for a DC600 with Blue Denim Satin finish is killing me. 

I'd go with Zebrawood fretboard (no inlays), Mahogany body RNC, Maple neck with Purplewood stripes, 12" Radius, natural binding, Flame Maple matching headstock, SS Jumbo Frets, black/cream pickups, and chrome hardware.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Fathand

Got my 7-string Ran Crusher FT. 

It's awesome. 

Now I need/want/must have/GAS another one (with a bit different PU setup). 

Damn.


----------



## Zado




----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



for a moment I got reminded of the Meshugga LACS ibanez similar to this.

if It had 7 strings, block inlays, and stain finish, or satin?... or maybe a nice white binding?

mmmm it still looks pretty awesome..... too may guitars too many GAS lol


is taht pickguard white? mirror? silver/aluminium/chrome?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not totally sure on the pickguard. It might just be white.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


>



When did this happen?!

WHY WASNT I INFORMED!?

Aww man, if thats a 2016 Schecter then I'm screwed.


----------



## Zado

You're screwed


----------



## dirtool




----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


> You're screwed



Im SOOOOO screwed.
Any idea what the body is?


----------



## Zado

CaptainD00M said:


> Im SOOOOO screwed.
> Any idea what the body is?



Material? Mmm I guess the regular meranti/mahogany, probably with maple neck


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


> Material? Mmm I guess the regular meranti/mahogany, probably with maple neck



Yeah thats what I was worried about. So in Europe we are looking at about 1.1K for this thing when it finally makes its way here right?

Balls man. Why is the cash always gone?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This is the last thing I needed to see. A Burny the price of an Epiphone...






Didn't need to see this either...


----------



## Dusty Chalk




----------



## Aikara

My GAS is a new custom guitar I ordered at Serpentine Guitars. Really proud as well that I can call myself an endorsee of Serpentine Guitars. Check them out at British Custom Made Guitars... Built Without Compromise

My new guitar will have the following specs:

7 String
25.5"-27.8" Multiscale with fanned frets
Black limba body
Claro walnut top
Tru-oil matte finish
White binding
Wenge/Bubinga 5 pc neck
Ebony fretboard
Custom inlay
Luminlay side dots
Black hardware
Bare Knuckle Nailbomb bridge pick-up with camo cover
Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat neck pick-up with camo cover
3 way toggle switch
Coil split
Hipshot grip lock tuners
Jumbo stainless steel frets

Can't wait to hold it in my hands once it is finished.


----------



## cip 123

CaptainD00M said:


> Yeah thats what I was worried about. So in Europe we are looking at about 1.1K for this thing when it finally makes its way here right?
> 
> Balls man. Why is the cash always gone?



Well it's a Hellraiser Hybrid design just look at how they're priced.


----------



## Zado




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


>



Oh my...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been eyeing a few more odd pedals lately:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Need a new middle pickup for my bass. Debating on the DiMarzio Willpower middle, DiMarzio Model P (maybe a P/J setup since it's decently priced), or the G&L MFD.














Hell, might just get a Willpower and pair it with a Model J.


----------



## Zado




----------



## ImNotAhab

Almost the entire 2016 Schecter lineup... My poor wallet.


----------



## Possessed

GAS...












GAS is gone!
Just bought this one


----------



## feraledge

I'm curing some ultimate GAS starting today. I'll leave the details for the post, hopefully later tonight, but let me just say 1,000 words on the subject:


----------



## ThePIGI King

Just because a picture is worth a thousand words, doesn't mean that *THAT* pictures is worth a thousand words. It's worth two. "Green" and "Square". That's not a thousand words...


----------



## feraledge

ThePIGI King said:


> Just because a picture is worth a thousand words, doesn't mean that *THAT* pictures is worth a thousand words. It's worth two. "Green" and "Square". That's not a thousand words...



In correct, "Aspen Green" and "custom guitar" are what that means, but it will be certainly worth a thousand words, minimum.


----------



## Zado




----------



## curlyvice

^Gimme, gimme, gimme


----------



## ThePIGI King

feraledge said:


> In correct, "Aspen Green" and "custom guitar" are what that means, but it will be certainly worth a thousand words, minimum.



I didn't know that "aspen green" was a colour, nor do I see how a square is a custom guitar  Also, I thought your ESP custom was some sort of brown or something(?), I haven't read the thread in a while, nor can I remember. But heck, I'm GASing for your unfinished ESP.


----------



## feraledge

ThePIGI King said:


> I didn't know that "aspen green" was a colour, nor do I see how a square is a custom guitar  Also, I thought your ESP custom was some sort of brown or something(?), I haven't read the thread in a while, nor can I remember. But heck, I'm GASing for your unfinished ESP.



The ESP is "black fog" I'm GASing for that one too! 
The hard part about waiting for a custom guitar is that it just makes you both antsy and wanting to keep the stoke coming along. I just pulled the trigger on getting a custom Sully 624T in Aspen Green, but posted that "pic" in excitement before I put the down payment down and started the thread on it. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/303560-sully-build-sully-build.html


----------



## Masoo2

When did fanned fret Duvells become a thing


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Pretty excited about this and can't wait to try it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really considering one of these to tune to A#.

Also a GFS Pro Series A5/A2 set for my Schecter. As much as I like the 85, I really need more versatile pickups.


----------



## feraledge

Would love to pair my amazing 5153 with my old Dual Rectifier... 
GAS from the past:


----------



## narad

I've talked some .... about Aristides but they've been really consistent this year in producing some crazy finishes and introducing some cool options. This one might be what puts me over the edge:


----------



## Bdtunn

^ not usually a purple fan, but id get that in a heartbeat


----------



## narad

Bdtunn said:


> ^ not usually a purple fan, but id get that in a heartbeat



Should have mentioned - it's a chameleon paint with marbling, so the purple will likely change to a redder color in other light. Shifting aside, I just like the more "metallic" effect those color change paints have, even in the image above.


----------



## asher

That looks incredible!


----------



## feraledge

It's getting worse...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Sights are now set on a new wah. Specifically this:






Being used to switchless my whole life, this will be different but I don't care. And yes, it sounds as expensive as it's price suggests. I still want it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Started doing the mods on my Schecter (new pickups, new electronics, new knobs) to make it black/chrome. I also need new tuners, but i REALLY want a Gotoh GE1996T the most at the moment.

I'll be honest, I have no clue if it fits... but I still ....ing want it. 

Also I've been GASing over a Peavey XXL again... As much as I wanted an old Randall or Orange CR120, this is much cheaper and sounds just as good. Probably one of the best sounding and most versatile SS heads. The final form of the Peavey Bandit.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

feraledge said:


> It's getting worse...



I had this one, pretty good tone with Celestions, pretty bad tone with the speaker included.


----------



## feraledge

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I had this one, pretty good tone with Celestions, pretty bad tone with the speaker included.



Thank you! I haven't had any real experience with the tremoverb combos in person, so that's really helpful. Only now it might be leading me towards another 2 x 12"...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

feraledge said:


> Thank you! I haven't had any real experience with the tremoverb combos in person, so that's really helpful. Only now it might be leading me towards another 2 x 12"...



If I were you I'd get a Rect-o-verb top, the 25 watt one, so you can mix and match whatever the fvck you want.


----------



## Spicypickles

Masoo2 said:


> When did fanned fret Duvells become a thing



I'll take this entire wall, thank you.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'll take that Dingwall, thanks. 

Also, after hearing all the good things about them, i REALLY want a Panama 1x12. 






Supposed to sound similar to an Orange V30 cab, I assume. 

Also, one of these, since I'm done dicking with my POD HD for bass tones.










I also made the mistake of looking at Jacksons on eBay...






Please help me.


----------



## JD27

I just saw these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Naw man. 
Naw. 
If you want that short-scale Fenderness, you need a Jag.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Naw man.
> Naw.
> If you want that short-scale Fenderness, you need a Jag.


I like the looks of these and more importantly the flatmount bridge on this one. I despise those vintage floating tremolos.


----------



## feraledge

Wishing I hadn't sold my LTD Elite Horizon III right now.




Will probably get over it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just discovered this bass... ALL the specs I want in a 5-string are in this bass. 

Well, except for the pickups and fretboard wood. But still, close enough.


----------



## pondman

firebird by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JD27

Interesting, they put a FRX on this one. But that can be removed and replaced with a regular TOM.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like it, but the red headstock inlay/text is so out of place.


----------



## Randy

*BLACK*

It's like a lumosity exercise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, after learning more about the Peavey Axcelerator, I found out Peavey made a guitar version...












.......


----------



## Isolationist

Think it would be easy to replace the bridge on this with a black hipshot?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unless you're good with a drill, then no.


----------



## Fathand

Strat. Strat. Strat. I need a Strat. Huge frets, hot single coils, vintage trem - maybe a huge neck also.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fathand said:


> Strat. Strat. Strat. I need a Strat. Huge frets, hot single coils, vintage trem - maybe a huge neck also.



The only Strat I know of with XJ frets is the Yngwie Malmsteen strat.

Unless you don't mind going the ESP or Schecter route. The LTD ST series, the E-II Vintage Plus, and Schecter Traditional Standard all have XJ frets.


----------



## JD27

Classic Tele looks with modern features... 9.5-14" radius, modern tele bridge, locking tuners.


----------



## Fathand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only Strat I know of with XJ frets is the Yngwie Malmsteen strat.
> 
> Unless you don't mind going the ESP or Schecter route. The LTD ST series, the E-II Vintage Plus, and Schecter Traditional Standard all have XJ frets.



Yeah, the Malmsteen strat is in a league of it's own, but the SRV and K.W. Shepherd models get close (I thought they had the 6100s too, but looks like they're 6105s after all). Then there is the Rory Gallagher model, which is cool, but I'd have to win in a lottery before I can afford that... 

I might go the frankenstrat/partscaster route, there's actually one for sale with a reasonable pricetag (in regards of the parts) that I'm looking at, it has 6100s and a 24-25mm (1st fret) neck thickness..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If that doesn't work out, could always make an Warmoth frankenstein. Find a body on eBay and make a Warmoth neck to your specs.

And since the Schecter Explorer looks like it won't be happening this year, I'm looking at one of these babies again...






















EDIT: Also, has anyone ever tried the PVInvader (AKA the ENDL InVADER) VST? Because if an Engl Invader sounds ANYTHING like that, then I want one.


----------



## feraledge

I'm a bad person for even looking...


----------



## dirtool

grabbed one in hands in a music store near my home
the color is sweet,the neck feel surprisingly comfortable, the finish of the neck is smooth,the frets are well dressed, no sharp fret
haven't tested the sound though
and it just 220usd during Christmas sale!
make me suddenly want a strat


----------



## Blood Tempest

BC Rich Warlock Deluxe. Trying to work with someone who may potentially sell one just like this to me, loaded with white Seymour Duncan Black Winters. Crossing my fingers it comes through.


----------



## Lada The Great

I really want this guitar, sadly they are discontinued and really hard to find.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

RG2077XL.

Found one thats listed as a 1570. Under &#8364;500. Can't defend having three 7's only playing them at home.


----------



## Fathand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If that doesn't work out, could always make an Warmoth frankenstein. Find a body on eBay and make a Warmoth neck to your specs.
> 
> ...



I've done a couple of those, but now my brand loyalty is directing me towards Fender. I'll be most likely getting a second hand classic player 60s strat, as the 12" radius and thicker C-shaped neck + other specs won me over.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Could always get a Warmoth neck and throw a Fender logo on it. 


And I was talking to some dude about Hagstroms... and now my GAS for one has escalated again.


----------



## Fathand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Could always get a Warmoth neck and throw a Fender logo on it.



Yeah, and no one would know... except me, that that would bug me. 

My Carvin GAS isn't really going anywhere either. I've been playing with the builder like crazy, it's happening sooner or later - unless the dollar/euro levels take a total nosedive.


----------



## asher

I made the mistake of playing one of these for an hour at GC today. My previously rising GAS for one has been validated by real play time.






Fender Classic Player Jazzmaster Special Edition. Love love love the hot P90s, and the lead/rhythm circuit thing is pretty cool, IMO.


----------



## JD27




----------



## feraledge




----------



## JD27

^^^^


----------



## dhgrind

already ordered my v7 matching this except an ebony fretboard and mop 12th fret inlays only. its just a waiting game at this point another 7-9 weeks or so.


----------



## glpg80

Engl SE E670 (6L6 tubes in EL34 model)





EBFR-7





Caparison Dellinger 7





2x Celestion G12K-100's





2x Celestion V30's


----------



## Spicypickles

I've got some pretty serious JP7 gas right now. I don't really care which year, I just want one.


I made the mistake of playing a JP12 BFR the other day.......droolgasm


----------



## High Plains Drifter

This-


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> ^^^^






.........................

This modded by someone to SLO specs and a new OT.









If my bill paying continues to go as planned I might actually be able to bring one of these home in 2017.


----------



## feraledge

Haha, thanks JD for reminding me to just be patient!


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Haha, thanks JD for reminding me to just be patient!



Haha, I gave you GAS for your own guitar!


----------



## asher




----------



## feraledge

I'm less than 2 months out on getting my dream guitar and all I see is Horizons. I've spent the last three nights just looking at pictures of other Horizons like a BOSS. Or like a spoiled child.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This Indian Rosewood Baritone Conversion neck:


----------



## BucketheadRules

Right, this could take a while...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I want a really, really versatile amp... Sucks the most versatile amps out there are expensive as hell.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Potential deal with someone fell through on a Warlock Deluxe like this. If you or anyone you know has one and wants to part with it, message me. GAS is killing me.


----------



## Zado

Ok, this may have gotten my interest. It can't be helped, no matter how much I love the sound of a LP,I just can't feel comfy playing one...damn fat neck, small frets, fret access... this one may solve the problem





Short scale, 22 jumbo frets, C neck, PAFs...


----------



## CaptainD00M

OK I really badly want one of these:






And one of these:





It might actually happen this year too.


----------



## Masoo2

The new Ibanez 7 string RGAs have been really catching my eye, but which one am I GASing for harder...


----------



## dhgrind

can someone have gas for items that are paid for but you have to wait the build time  the vader I have coming in is just a bit different...

if so


----------



## Bearitone

For the past few months I've wanted to order a custom TJ from Halo Guitars.





SD Slug pickups
28" Scale
Custom control layout


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Saw Guitar World post a review of one of their guitars, so I checked out their site.

It's the Phred Ernesto VH. Ugly headstock, but goddamn this thing is ....ing beautiful. One of the very few shred-oriented semi-hollows I've seen. Has all my ideal specs, and I love the burst.

And it's only $600.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## JD27

I've got a fever and the only cure is more Sonic Blue... I've been debating an American Deluxe Strat, but I prefer the color options on the American Special Series. I could buy this and upgrade it to American Deluxe specs for cheaper. I'd add a Wilkinson VSVG, SD STK S-4 Noisless pickup set, and Schaller locking tuners. It has the same modern C profile and satin neck finish. I'd be trading the 9.5-14" radius for a straight 9.5". But it has the cooler large 70's headstock and jumbo frets, instead of medium-jumbo.


----------



## feraledge

Got them sonic blues. Sonic blue strat > Kulick fat body "SG".


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Got them sonic blues. Sonic blue strat > Kulick fat body "SG".



If it isn't the Reindeer Blues, it may as well be the Sonic Blues. Much less hurtful on the wallet as well.


----------



## Spicypickles

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Saw Guitar World post a review of one of their guitars, so I checked out their site.
> 
> It's the Phred Ernesto VH. Ugly headstock, but goddamn this thing is ....ing beautiful. One of the very few shred-oriented semi-hollows I've seen. Has all my ideal specs, and I love the burst.
> 
> And it's only $600.





Isn't that the same brand that Trey Anastasio was playing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

No, he plays Languedoc Guitars.

Now that you say it, it looks like a copy... Wouldn't be surprised if it was "inspired" by his guitar.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The GAS is very real. I don't even care for Dream Theater or Petrucci really.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

GAS hasn't hit for awhile. But, the Sxun signature Schecter seems appealing.











There is the Progauge Series model (which I'm guessing is the Japanese market equivalent of the Diamond Series here in the USA), and then there is the actual Artist custom model (which I'm guessing is a USA Custom).


----------



## Spicypickles

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, he plays Languedoc Guitars.
> 
> Now that you say it, it looks like a copy... Wouldn't be surprised if it was "inspired" by his guitar.





If you just typed that out without having to look up how to spell it, congratulations.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> If you just typed that out without having to look up how to spell it, congratulations.



I wish. 

Google magic


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish.
> 
> Google magic



I cant even write "Schecter" without google, prob one of the reason why I dont like much that brand haha


----------



## rifftrauma

I almost don't even want to post it in fear someone will snag it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I haven't had GAS pangs this hard since I first wanted to learn how to play.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I haven't had GAS pangs this hard since I first wanted to learn how to play.



Have they ever made an Explorer shape. That is kind of cool, almost Snakebyte shaped, but more traditional, I kind of like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is their first Explorer. To me it has the basis of a standard Explorer, but has the cut-outs like a Destroyer and an Iceman.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Working on the last remaining coins for this at the moment. Hopefully the voice in my head will shut up for a while...


----------



## eoinbmorg

Something about the finish + zebra coils


----------



## Blood Tempest

Been looking for one of these for awhile and finally landed one. GAS bit me hard and now it will be on its way to me. The thing is in perfect shape.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I've been craving some vintage ibanez stuff lately.


----------



## Fathand

A new entry for my strat GAS option list, an Italian handmade Manne guitar - Raven model. You can see where the inspiration comes, but it has some special specs that I have liked in some guitars I've had, such as a phenolic fingerboard, a multilaminate neck construction etc.. 15,75" radius is standard.. I prefer a 12" but that could be customized.. it's handmade after all!

Pricewise the base models are comparable to US Fenders For us Europeans (at least according to the local dealer). They have a quote form on their site, just made a request for a price - standard model, but with a scalloped fretboard  we'll have to see what the direct price is like.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## theicon2125

I swear I spend at least 30 minutes a day staring at this picture. The wait is killing me.


----------



## plainfaced




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I've been GASsing hard for this ever since it was announced, as I've always wanted a Viper baritone, but don't like TOM bridges. Plus, it would be pretty sweet to have a guitar counterpart to my Viper-104 bass!


----------



## dimebagfan01

^ Just ordered one of those pedals, but the wait is killing me...


----------



## Kobalt

I find the coil tapping switch to be dumb, but otherwise it's just so sexy.


----------



## MatthewK

I'm feeling a lot of ESP GAS. Nothing in particular really, just ESP.


----------



## Chronophobia

Kiesel V7, damn... these things are flippin' COOL. One day........


----------



## JD27

MatthewK said:


> I'm feeling a lot of ESP GAS. Nothing in particular really, just ESP.



That is how just about every day begins and ends for me.


----------



## pondman

jaz by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## CRaul87

WOW! ^ that looks stunning !


----------



## theicon2125

MatthewK said:


> I'm feeling a lot of ESP GAS. Nothing in particular really, just ESP.



Get the MR Seven and post an overly detailed NGD so I can see it.


----------



## Zado

The guys did again


----------



## CaptainD00M

I thought it was a passing thing, but after 3 months I have to admit I'm seriously gassing after a 7 string LP shaped guitar to the point where I'm willing to come down off my high horse and play a shorter scale 

So I'm currently putting serious thought into selling my Banshee (which Id never thought I would do) for one of these and a set of replacement Pickups:






Or even maybe one of these for the full LP weight experience:





With the pickup change. I'm thinking of making it a graduation present even though I can't justify having 3 guitars at the moment so would have to sell one, but the doom metal makes me want one 

What does a guy do?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^ESP make's a baritone EC-407, by the way.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^ESP make's a baritone EC-407, by the way.



I know which makes it even harder to not start thinking about flogging my banshee and get one.

The question is what is a fair asking price  because I think Im probably going to end up doing this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

More pawn store wants:

This time a Sarod:






And 2 MIJ RGs:











Some odd mods from their previous owners, but no biggie.


----------



## JD27

pondman said:


> jaz by
> 
> Wish they still made these. I might need a used one to complete the Jazzmaster trifecta.


----------



## Vrollin

pondman said:


> jaz by
> 
> Whats the actual model name/number for this? I really like it, which is strange because I'm not overly fond of jazzmasters usually....


----------



## JD27

Vrollin said:


> Whats the actual model name/number for this? I really like it, which is strange because I'm not overly fond of jazzmasters usually....



Jazzmaster Select. They are chambered with 9.5-14" compound radius necks.


----------



## blacai

Strandberg Boden os 8/




Will be mine for my birthday in May ... unless something happens.


----------



## Fraz666

One day.... maybe a 7 version....
http://www.liuteriagng.com/


----------



## CaptainD00M

Admitting my GAS for set necks and mahogany body last week and my loosening of scale length pretensions was a bad move. Its unleashed the GAS monster and now I really want to get one of these:






Which will have Dirty Hesher's put in just so I can pull a full Matt Pike fanboy routine. This one will probably not happen for a few years though, but its there in the mind.


----------



## lukeshallperish

Dis


----------



## CaptainD00M

Ugh this LP GAS is just getting worse:






I might actually have a shot of getting one of these before the year is out. Or a 2nd hand model.


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Finding myself really drawn to these, if they make a 7 string explorer I'm not gonna be able to help myself, haha.


----------



## protest

1) The Mesa Petrucci IIC+ 

2) The Friedman Mastodon sig

3) The Friedman BE pedal since I can't afford the Friedman Mastodon sig


----------



## Zado

Anectine_Matt said:


> Finding myself really drawn to these, if they make a 7 string explorer I'm not gonna be able to help myself, haha.



Just a matter of time buddy, start saving

Oh and this one kills me


----------



## curlyvice

Just cured my Charvel GAS a few days ago. 2016 is looking like an ESP year for me.


----------



## espdna

edit


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

So much want tbh


----------



## MFB

CaptainD00M said:


> Admitting my GAS for set necks and mahogany body last week and my loosening of scale length pretensions was a bad move. Its unleashed the GAS monster and now I really want to get one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which will have Dirty Hesher's put in just so I can pull a full Matt Pike fanboy routine. This one will probably not happen for a few years though, but its there in the mind.



For your back's sake, I hope that thing is chambered/hollow-body/weight-relieved in SOME manner


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Those Les Paul Supremes are heavily chambered. They're practically semi-hollowbodies.






But my GAS from NAMM so far...









































http://www.fishman.com/products/series/fluence/fluencesignature-devintownsend.php

I think it's safe to say ESP "won" NAMM. 
And I don't know why. Besides the pickguard, something about the sharp Snapper shape appeals to me more than the standard M-series.


----------



## feraledge

I really need to stop looking at guitars so much.


----------



## aneurysm

I really need one of those


----------



## StrmRidr

The GAS is strong with this one.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Shouldn't have looked at NAMM coverage...


----------



## Zado




----------



## Fathand

Well hello... where have you been all my life, you loaded pickguard with crazy switching you that would be perfect for recording. Jumbo frets and a 12" radius you say? No trem system? Oh behave.


----------



## feraledge

GAS with a caveat. 




Situation one: I don't get along with the fan.
Situation two: My mind is blown by the fan and I no longer want to play "regular" guitars.
I'm really, really eager to give one of these a try, just would love to try someone else's first.


----------



## JD27

I really don't need one and they are a little expensive for MIM Super Strat, but they look awesome and have great features. The added push/pull for coil splits and also a no load tone control. When you max the tone pot, there is a detent that will click and bypass the tone from the circuit. A lot of pickup options... Position 1: Bridge Pickup, Position 2: Both inner coils, Position 3:Neck Pickup, (split engaged) Position 1: Bridge outer coil, Position 2: Both outer coils, Position 3: Neck outer coil.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I really don't need one and they are a little expensive for MIM Super Strat, but they look awesome and have great features. The added push/pull for coil splits and also a no load tone control. When you max the tone pot, there is a detent that will click and bypass the tone from the circuit. A lot of pickup options... Position 1: Bridge Pickup, Position 2: Both inner coils, Position 3:Neck Pickup, (split engaged) Position 1: Bridge outer coil, Position 2: Both outer coils, Position 3: Neck outer coil.



I feel the same. Maybe we should adopt one together and do joint custody.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I feel the same. Maybe we should adopt one together and do joint custody.



Haha, you let it play that devils music and it never does its chores!


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Haha, you let it play that devils music and it never does its chores!



"You can't just get new strings and some Gruv wraps anytime you want with me, JD is just trying to spoil you. And I got news for you, kid, those chrome skull knobs with LED eyes are going, he needs to stop taking you to Hot Topic! Now let's play some RATT."


----------



## StrmRidr

GAS for the E-II Horizon is still at max level, but now I'm also GASing for one of these. I really need to stop looking up guitars all the time


----------



## Leviathus

uhh....


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> "You can't just get new strings and some Gruv wraps anytime you want with me, JD is just trying to spoil you. And I got news for you, kid, those chrome skull knobs with LED eyes are going, he needs to stop taking you to Hot Topic! Now let's play some RATT."



And those Schecter "Affliction" fretboard stickers that feraledge got you last week are coming off before you go back in that case!


----------



## monkeysuncle

All my heart truly lingers for lately is a decent 8 string, an SG for my dumb caveman downtuned moments, and a high gain ss amp for home tomfullery


----------



## High Plains Drifter

End of January 2016... It would be quicker to post pics of what I'm NOT gassing for... sigh.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Normally, I would already have this in my hands. But due to unforeseen personal circumstances, I've held off from getting this. 

I mean, I'll get it anyway in a few months down the line, but watching clips of it is not helping.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Falling out of love with my Strat, but I wanna stick with the H-S-S config. The Ibanez SA seems like the perfect blend of vintage and modern specs for me, and they're extremely cheap and common used.


----------



## tm20

^ first guitar i ever bought. they're good


----------



## Ulvhedin

This pedalboard game is such a money drain


----------



## termin8or44

My gf said she would get me one so I'm gonna start with the seven first 
It'll be my first seven as well!


----------



## metallifan3091




----------



## asher

You have stellar taste, sir.


----------



## metallifan3091

Thanks! Unfortunately, I don't have a stellar income to match, haha. It's going to be quite a while before I can afford any of this stuff.


----------



## feraledge

Good thing even my GAS knows better, I think the longest I ever held on to a V was a few months.


----------



## Miek

yep i still want a blackmachine


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Good thing even my GAS knows better, I think the longest I ever held on to a V was a few months.



But what's the longest you've held on to _that_ V?


----------



## CaptainD00M

I really shouldn't have looked up the Marshall Code on their site because I found this:

https://marshallamps.com/products/amplifiers/mini-jubilee-series/2525h-mini-jubilee/


----------



## JD27

CaptainD00M said:


> I really shouldn't have looked up the Marshall Code on their site because I found this:
> 
> https://marshallamps.com/products/amplifiers/mini-jubilee-series/2525h-mini-jubilee/



They put EL34s in it too


----------



## CaptainD00M

JD27 said:


> They put EL34s in it too



STOOOOOOP! You're making it worse


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Gonna have to use the:

"Aren't you glad that you have a fiance that truly loves you, and doesn't do drugs, and doesn't hang out in bars, and makes dinner all the time, and works hard, and would never cheat on you?" 

strategy. 

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## JD27

CaptainD00M said:


> STOOOOOOP! You're making it worse



Not a bad price either. My friend has an original Jubilee and it is pretty awesome.


----------



## Fathand

This has to be a first. My GAS is still mainly towards the Steve Morse model I posted on the previous page (see pic there).


----------



## Arkeion

Oh, how I yearn for thee 











I'm about to pull the trigger on one of the two.. my heart tells me the RG3727, but my wallet tells me the RG752.


----------



## CaptainD00M

JD27 said:


> Not a bad price either. My friend has an original Jubilee and it is pretty awesome.



What, are Marshall paying you to be the devil on my shoulder or something?!

STOOOOOOOP!





































How much is it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CaptainD00M said:


> What, are Marshall paying you to be the devil on my shoulder or something?!
> 
> STOOOOOOOP!
> 
> How much is it?



$1300.


----------



## cip 123

A mighty need for this...


----------



## cip 123

Double post sorry.


----------



## Vrollin

Arkeion said:


> Oh, how I yearn for thee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on one of the two.. my heart tells me the RG3727, but my wallet tells me the RG752.



I dunno which model number is which, but I say the top one!


----------



## Arkeion

Vrollin said:


> I dunno which model number is which, but I say the top one!



The top is the 3727, it's about $500 more. It's the one I *want*, but I can't understand why it's $500 more than the 752. So I'm hesitant lol maybe somebody can fill me in. Does the flamed maple top = 500 more dollars?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Arkeion said:


> The top is the 3727, it's about $500 more. It's the one I *want*, but I can't understand why it's $500 more than the 752. So I'm hesitant lol maybe somebody can fill me in. Does the flamed maple top = 500 more dollars?



Main spec differences are: 

The 3727 has a rosewood fret-board, mahogany body/ flamed top, Edge Zero w/ ZPS3, and maple neck. 

The 752 has a birds-eye maple fret-board, ash body/ no top, Lo-Pro Edge, and maple/ wenge neck. 

I think the PAF's are the same. I would guess that the maple top plus the Edge Zero ZPS3 are what brings it in $500 more... not sure.


----------



## Arkeion

High Plains Drifter said:


> Main spec differences are:
> 
> The 3727 has a rosewood fret-board, mahogany body/ flamed top, Edge Zero w/ ZPS3, and maple neck.
> 
> The 752 has a birds-eye maple fret-board, ash body/ no top, Lo-Pro Edge, and maple/ wenge neck.
> 
> I think the PAF's are the same. I would guess that the maple top plus the Edge Zero ZPS3 are what brings it in $500 more... not sure.



Sorry, I should've said I knew the differences, I just thought most of those options came down to preference minus the flamed maple top. But I didn't know the Edge Zero would be a price bump.

I'm weird about maple fretboards. Today, I think it's beautiful, but tomorrow I could wake up and hate it. I have no experience with either trem (Lo Pro Edge or Edge Zero), and don't really have a way to try them out. But everyone seems to love the Lo Pro, and the Zero gets mixed review on here.

Edit:
Just ordered the RG3727FZ-BH. My first 'high-end' guitar. Now I'll finally know if there's *really* a difference between a $1000 dollar guitar and a $2000 dollar guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now that I got my DT200, now my GAS for more Destroyers is through the roof... 

Really want both of these.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> $1300.



ugh thats on the 2017 budget then XD


----------



## Smoked Porter

Been wasting time browsing Ikebe, now I want about 30 different Edwards. Especially these.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## thedonal

You know. I didn't (and problabby still don't) want or need a new seven- my RG1527 is a bloody great guitar and I don't really use it except for practice (this may change though).

However, a friend brought over a swirly Universe on the weekend AND I've just seen vids of the JP15 burnt maple gubbins and the Majesty Artisan. And they're FRICKING GORGEOUS!!

There are too many amazing guitars (and synths) around right now and not nearly enough time, money or space!


----------



## Spectre 1

New LPs from Edwards, no pickguard and cheap pickups. Exactly what I need to put my 57/66 into.


----------



## Smoked Porter

^ I hope they're gold EMGs! That would make it look even better. I would love a black LPC with gold Black Winters.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Spectre 1 said:


> New LPs from Edwards, no pickguard and cheap pickups. Exactly what I need to put my 57/66 into.



Why are these so dam hard to get hold of XD

I know they are japan only models its an expression


----------



## musicaldeath

Thankfully for my wallet, Ibanez has done me the favor of not making this a signature guitar. Yet.


----------



## Spectre 1

Smoked Porter said:


> ^ I hope they're gold EMGs! That would make it look even better. I would love a black LPC with gold Black Winters.



They have released a black one as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How expensive are they compared to their standard LPC knockoffs?


----------



## Spectre 1

First listings have them at 76,950 yen on Digimart - EDWARDS E-LPC (BK) Can probably find an older model release for cheaper but I guess they are banking on the 'no pickguard' factor.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How expensive are they compared to their standard LPC knockoffs?



They list at 98,000 yen compared to 130,000 yen for the E-LP-130s


----------



## JD27

Uh oh, they have these LPS models too.


----------



## rifftrauma

Since this year was pretty damn bad for new Ibanez stuff I'm in search of this....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was looking at an LTD EC or Ibanez Artist, but then remembered this beauty exists.


----------



## Spicypickles

Paul Landers?


I've got some amp gas now that the Trooch has a sig amp. But in all honestly I need something more like the hd pod. 


My current pod is ....ting the bed, slowly.


----------



## myrtorp

Man i've got some GAS for one of these, Kaos amps sludge. Made in Hungary. 30W with 6L6 would land on 850 euros. You can also get custom options, I asked about switchable wattage, and dummy load with line out for recording, it would land on about 1000 euros along with shipping. I got an answer really fast. You can also get fancy tolex and faceplate options, and i've gone a little nuts thinking about what options i'd chose were i to order one  haha!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> Paul Landers?
> 
> 
> I've got some amp gas now that the Trooch has a sig amp. But in all honestly I need something more like the hd pod.
> 
> 
> My current pod is ....ting the bed, slowly.



Partially  I also dig the color and brushed aluminum pickguard.


----------



## Arkeion

myrtorp said:


> Man i've got some GAS for one of these, Kaos amps sludge. Made in Hungary. 30W with 6L6 would land on 850 euros. You can also get custom options, I asked about switchable wattage, and dummy load with line out for recording, it would land on about 1000 euros along with shipping. I got an answer really fast. You can also get fancy tolex and faceplate options, and i've gone a little nuts thinking about what options i'd chose were i to order one  haha!



That sounds awesome. Have you found any raw sound clips?


----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## myrtorp

Arkeion said:


> That sounds awesome. Have you found any raw sound clips?



There isnt much on this amp but what turned me on was the demo by Ola Englund: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBgG3sGa7uY

First there is a mix and afterwards some tweaking with just the amps sound

Oh and he's demoing the 15 watt verision!


----------



## feraledge

This guitar has officially entered it's second year of "really want" which is sadly vetted against "don't need", but it's specs are a checklist of awesome.


----------



## Nlelith

^Same here. But I actually need one.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Really liking the RZK style going on, and the Fishmans intrigue me - their design suits the vibe perfectly.


----------



## feraledge

Should not have stopped at GC today while in a "everyone needs a proper Strat" mood. If I could get behind bent steel saddles, I would have walked out with one. But I can't, so I didn't, but now I want this like crazy bad:


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Should not have stopped at GC today while in a "everyone needs a proper Strat" mood. If I could get behind bent steel saddles, I would have walked out with one. But I can't, so I didn't, but now I want this like crazy bad:



That a new Elite model?


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> That a new Elite model?



Indeed it is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Get any Strat, including a bent-steel one, and throw on some Graphtech String-Saver saddles. Best mod I did to my Squier Strat. It's so worth it.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Get any Strat, including a bent-steel one, and throw on some Graphtech String-Saver saddles. Best mod I did to my Squier Strat. It's so worth it.



Actually I meant to ask if this fits any bent steel saddle. Or maybe I intentionally didn't ask this because I'm feeling some sonic blue strat right now.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Indeed it is.



How did you like the tapered neck profile?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I got the import-sized ones for my Squier, which had bent-steel saddles. Fitted perfectly. You'd just need to get the correct spaced ones for the Streat you're getting. I contacted Graphtech at first to double-check and see I got the right ones.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> How did you like the tapered neck profile?



They didn't actually have one of these in stock. I just found it digging like I shouldn't be.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been wanting to build another smaller pedalboard exclusively used for my country/rock sessions. And it requires the want for these:


























Another one of these:






And another one of these:






And if possible, find and get one of these:






That'd make a great mini rig.


----------



## JD27

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That'd make a great mini rig.



Lol, only you would call that a mini rig.  But seriously, that reminds me I need a damn blueSky.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Pic from this site, but nonetheless my GAS now. Thinking of selling my 7620 to get one. Only thing is that I'm mot sure about the neck. Thicker UV style or skinny Wizard?


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Just a week ago I started collecting pictures of my GAS and now I see this thread. Take a look at what I got so far:

6-Strings:

Fender Stratocaster Lake Placid Blue
Ibanez RG721FM NTF
Jackson Juggernaut HT6 Laguna Burst
Mayones Regius 6 MM 4ever TT
PRS S2 Singlecut Scarlet Red (best with PRS Paul's Guitar Inlays)
Schecter KM-6 MK-II

7-Strings:

Blackat Leon D7 Blue
Decibel Javelin 7
FRAME /// 7 Singlecut
Ibanez RG7CST
Ibanez RGAIX7FM TGF
Jackson Juggernaut HT7 Matte Blue Frost
Schecter KM-7 TWS
V7 Kiesel Vader
Vik Duality 7 Nolly
Yamaha CV820WB

8-Strings:

ESP E-II HRF NT-8B DRMS
Jackson Pro Dinky DKA8
Mayones Regius 8 MM QM

Basses:

Dingwall Afterburner 1 6 natural
Dingwall NG-2 Combustion Ferrari Green / Laguna Seca Blue
ESP LTD B-206SM STBLKS
ESP LTD Deluxe B-1005
Warwick Thumb NT 941
Warwick Streamer ST I 708
Warwick Vampyre 6

Acoustics:

Greenfield G4.2 B The Earth Mover


----------



## maliciousteve

Had my hands around one to inspect yesterday, just


----------



## kevdes93

Makes me want to snatch another 3120 

Edit: so I have something relevant to add, this have been my greatest desire for a long time and it continues to elude me.


----------



## pondman

Still gassing and searching.
Chances are, one will turn up when I'm broke.



voodoo explorer by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ThePIGI King

Never played a trem bridge, nor have I adjusted the tuning/action/etc on one, but man...Do I want both in my life.


----------



## Spicypickles

I don't believe those are trems, but the hardtail bridges with fine tuners.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. They're hardtail bridges, but are double-locking like an Edge.


----------



## ThePIGI King

^But the behave like a trem, only without the trem arm, right? I was under the impression the FX Edge III - 8 was simply the trem without the trem arm/springs and such?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They are pretty much Edge trems, but bolted onto the body. They act like blocked tremolos. They lock and can be fine-tuned like a standard double-locking tremolo, but are fixed.


----------



## feraledge

I blame JD for this one.


----------



## NicePants

I'm an absolute sucker for pointy, angular V guitars, and the finish on this is godly. I don't know if I could justify plopping 4k on one without spending some cash on the rest of my rig though.


----------



## asher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They are pretty much Edge trems, but bolted onto the body. They act like blocked tremolos. They lock and can be fine-tuned like a standard double-locking tremolo, but are fixed.



Pretty gorram comfy, too.


----------



## tstern66

Gassing for a Diezel Lil Fokker


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I blame JD for this one.



I accept no responsibility for your GAS.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

JD27 said:


> Lol, only you would call that a mini rig.  But seriously, that reminds me I need a damn blueSky.



It's small to what I'm currently using at the very least... ok take away the ARC-53M and Virgo OD and it is kinda small... 

It's basically a downsized version of what I have but still somewhat maintaining the sounds. For this particular gig/lineup, I don't need modulation, wah or channel switching. And conceptually, I don't need the ARC-53M but it's much easier to switch from Klon+SP then to Secret Freq with minimum hassle as well as all the Flight Time midi stuff. I'm kinda spoiled by it actually. 

As for the BlueSky... well it is nice to have by BigSky sounds on a smaller pedal. Otherwise I'll downsize more and grab a Neunaber Wet instead. But yeah, grab a BlueSky or BigSky when you can. 

As for the Virgo... I'm just curious about Celestial Effects pedals in general. Virgo got my curiosity first. 

Actually, the real reason I want a separate rig for the country/rock band is so I can dismantle my current rig and rebuild a BIGGER one.


----------



## Spectre 1

All this Strat talk got me hyped .


----------



## Arkeion

Went from thinking the ML shape was 'meh' to absolutely loving it overnight. I'm GASing pretty hard for one of these rn


----------



## Smoked Porter

The GAS is super cereal. I sold my Gibson SGJ and LPJ to raise funds, and one of these is getting ordered (used) when I hear back on my inquiries.


----------



## Vede

Arkeion said:


> Went from thinking the ML shape was 'meh' to absolutely loving it overnight. I'm GASing pretty hard for one of these rn



Hey, I have that guitar! (Not that exact one, but from that same run.) Love it. Don't think there are any new ones left out there in circulation, so you'd probably need to place a custom order, but I can't recommend it highly enough. Great guitar. Super fun and over the top. Incredible build quality. I'm not a "Dean guy" per se, but I've owned several of their USA models over the years and they're always impressive.

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

ESP Ohmura Snapper Custom






o_o


----------



## LTigh

THIS version of the ESP Ohmura Snapper 7:






Also, the new Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid PT 7 what Schecter just posted about to the SSO farcebook page:






Finally, for a bit of nostalgia, heard that they found a bunch of NOS ESP "The Hybrid" guitars still packed in boxes in the ESP North Hollywood warehouse a couple of years back, when I was still puttering around in the Barbarian Hinterlands of Colorado. 






I had gotten one of the first ones when they came out-- a prototype in fact from Sunset Custom Guitars on Sunset Boulevard back in the early/mid 90's. This was my first "grown-up" guitar what I bought with my own (first couple of paychecks out of college) money (up until then it were cheap strat knock-off, and an Ibanez RG570 what were a Christmas present), so yeah, it had a bit of significance.

Thanks to some rather unfortunate and unpleasant circumstances, I was rather forcibly parted from said guitar in an incident that started my insanely psychotic hatred of meth-heads-- which, in retrospect made my move to Colorado a really bad idea.

Anyway, I was too late to take advantage of ESP's liberation of old stock, but somewhere out there is another Seafoam Green "The Hybrid" (with just the bridge pickup).

It will be mine.

Oh yes, it will be mine again.


----------



## feraledge

I've spent too many nights the past week looking at guitars and feel GAS swelling, so after last night, I'm having to start with my own Serenity Prayer instead of looking at Reverb again:
Fictitious dark underlord grant me the serenity to accept the gear I don't need,
Courage to accept that my wife already mocked the sonic blue American Special strat I was eyeing up, 
And wisdom to remember that I already have two customs in the works.
Amen.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I've spent too many nights the past week looking at guitars and feel GAS swelling, so after last night, I'm having to start with my own Serenity Prayer instead of looking at Reverb again:
> Fictitious dark underlord grant me the serenity to accept the gear I don't need,
> *Courage to accept that my wife already mocked the sonic blue American Special strat I was eyeing up, *
> And wisdom to remember that I already have two customs in the works.
> Amen.


 
She did what !


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> She did what !



Tell me about it, I had it in the cart with a 15% discount code. "Surely" I thought to myself, "she'll recognize that the timeless and classic demeanor of this guitar makes it absolutely unique in comparison to my other guitars and, therefore, necessary."
Sadly I was wrong in my clear headed assessment. Foolishly she sees a Fender Stratocaster with three single coil pickups and a whammy bar with the intents to keep it in E Standard as "another guitar".


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Tell me about it, I had it in the cart with a 15% discount code. "Surely" I thought to myself, "she'll recognize that the timeless and classic demeanor of this guitar makes it absolutely unique in comparison to my other guitars and, therefore, necessary."
> Sadly I was wrong in my clear headed assessment. Foolishly she sees a Fender Stratocaster with three single coil pickups and a whammy bar with the intents to keep it in E Standard as "another guitar".



But, but...


----------



## rifftrauma

Trying so hard not to pull the trigger on this...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Yeah, pull the trigger on that. 

Just sayin', Edwards LPs are great and that burst is gorgeous.


----------



## JD27

Now my GAS has been reignited!  Damn you Presidents Day Sales! I must resist...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I gave into the gas and this body is on its way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Uh, dude.

It's missing a neck. 
And pickups. 
And a bridge.
And knobs
And a switch
And strings. 
...., it doesn't even have any holes.
I think you got ripped off.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Now my GAS has been reignited!  Damn you Presidents Day Sales! I must resist...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uh, dude.
> 
> It's missing a neck.
> And pickups.
> And a bridge.
> And knobs
> And a switch
> And strings.
> ...., it doesn't even have any holes.
> I think you got ripped off.



I already have some pickups and the routing is being done. I'll be getting a VS100 in black and the rest of the hardware as well. I'm still deciding on the neck, but I'm thinking CBS Strat-style 28" maple board with jumbo frets.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Did my first gig playing guitar/keys with the country rock band and I got to plug into one of these...






...and I'm in love. I've never sounded so clean and nice in this particular gig context. I'm gonna have to get one... and since I'm already playing EVH amps, I might apply for a FMIC endorsement... 

And while my last post shows that I wanted a Klon KTR... here comes a new challenger...


----------



## curlyvice

Well I did join a cover band a few weeks back so I kind of neeeeeed a Tele, ya know?


----------



## LTigh

rifftrauma said:


> Trying so hard not to pull the trigger on this...








Also, DOOOOO EEEEEEEETTTTTT (and post NGD, pls)


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Fathand

Still GASsing the Music Man Steve Morse Model (original), with maybe a bit of Carvin HH1 GAS on the side. This must be 4th week or so and still no change, I must be getting old.


----------



## StrmRidr




----------



## High Plains Drifter

feraledge said:


> I've spent too many nights the past week looking at guitars and feel GAS swelling, so after last night, I'm having to start with my own Serenity Prayer instead of looking at Reverb again:
> Fictitious dark underlord grant me the serenity to accept the gear I don't need,
> Courage to accept that my wife already mocked the sonic blue American Special strat I was eyeing up,
> And wisdom to remember that I already have two customs in the works.
> Amen.





JD27 said:


> She did what !





feraledge said:


> Tell me about it, I had it in the cart with a 15% discount code. "Surely" I thought to myself, "she'll recognize that the timeless and classic demeanor of this guitar makes it absolutely unique in comparison to my other guitars and, therefore, necessary."
> Sadly I was wrong in my clear headed assessment. Foolishly she sees a Fender Stratocaster with three single coil pickups and a whammy bar with the intents to keep it in E Standard as "another guitar".



Made my fiance read all of this then proceeded to strut around the house proclaiming "See! See how normal I am?! See!" 

To which she faintly smiled and politely replied "I think you all need a bit of therapy." 

Thank God she can't see inside my mind. It's a mess in there.


----------



## feraledge

High Plains Drifter said:


> Made my fiance read all of this then proceeded to strut around the house proclaiming "See! See how normal I am?! See!"
> 
> To which she faintly smiled and politely replied "I think you all need a bit of therapy."
> 
> Thank God she can't see inside my mind. It's a mess in there.



Is she wrong? Probably not. I should add a line to my Serenity Prayer: "And grant me the protection from being caught at 2 AM messing with the Suhr custom generator by my wife."
This strat GAS is lethal, for better or worse, my wife doesn't see the classiness in the vintage guitars. 60s Player Strats are $200 off at GC, literally texted a pic in store hoping for approval and got none. I'm sure she's right, but am slowly coming to my senses on the matter. 
All told, I'm really just GAS crazy because this could be in bound tomorrow or a month from now: 




And every day my hype for the Sully 624T build swells.


----------



## dhgrind

i want it. i want it to be shipped. seeing it quelled the gas for other axes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My Destroyer needs a friend.

Also


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Want. So. Much.


----------



## Kobalt

I've been GASing over a Kiesel A6 for a bit...

But CAD + import fees would be a total RAPE. 

I was thinking, solid matte finish...maybe McLaren Yellow... Ooooooh...damn.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Told myself I wasn't gonna buy any guitars this year. Then I see this:





Inexpensive? Check.
Reverse Jackson headstock? Check.
Maple fretboard with black sharkfins? Check.
Great modding platform? Check.

I've always wanted a Rhoads, but my complaint has been the lack of models with a reverse headstock. And to my knowledge, those that have had a reverse headstock never had maple boards. This is the perfect combination for me. I've also always loved the Kevin Bond sig. This looks similar, but includes all of the other things I would want (trem, maple, reverse headstock, etc.). I know the pickups aren't great, and the trem isn't top notch, but I don't care. I'll make it the way I want over time. I shouldn't do it, but I'm going to pull the trigger on one of these this year. Very excited.


----------



## dimebagfan01

I'm never not GASing for an old KV Pro in sunburst:






Also just got word that this bad boy just shipped! Can't wait to throw it in the loop and use it for my band's show next month.


----------



## monkeysuncle

Blood Tempest said:


> Told myself I wasn't gonna buy any guitars this year. Then I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inexpensive? Check.
> Reverse Jackson headstock? Check.
> Maple fretboard with black sharkfins? Check.
> Great modding platform? Check.
> 
> I've always wanted a Rhoads, but my complaint has been the lack of models with a reverse headstock. And to my knowledge, those that have had a reverse headstock never had maple boards. This is the perfect combination for me. I've also always loved the Kevin Bond sig. This looks similar, but includes all of the other things I would want (trem, maple, reverse headstock, etc.). I know the pickups aren't great, and the trem isn't top notch, but I don't care. I'll make it the way I want over time. I shouldn't do it, but I'm going to pull the trigger on one of these this year. Very excited.



Despite the overall love for the maple board/black sharktooth inlay on here, I never thought they looked to appealing  
Would totally dig a reverse headstock RR though! Had an all black RR3 in high school, kick myself for losing that one ...


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Never cared for Carvin, but this got my attention. Manson/Bellamy-like... Cool!


----------



## Kobalt

I have a feeling the Ibanez RG421 MOL would be a great budget platform. I loooove the looks of it.


----------



## YouAreAwesome

musicaldeath said:


> Thankfully for my wallet, Ibanez has done me the favor of not making this a signature guitar. Yet.



Awesome. Have to keep an eye out for this. Who is he?


----------



## Blood Tempest

YouAreAwesome said:


> Awesome. Have to keep an eye out for this. Who is he?



That is Wac&#322;aw Kie&#322;tyka aka Vogg of Decapitated.


----------



## musicaldeath

Yes it is. Although I wouldn't hold your breath on that guitar. He doesn't even use it all that much. I believe Fredrick from Meshuggah got him an in with the guys at LACS to get that guitar made.

I did look up and see he is an Ibanez artist, but I doubt he will get a signature model. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Arkeion

awwww skeetskeet


----------



## Gravy Train

The color is beautiful and I am a sucker for maple  

The Iron Label quality has been good in my experience (I own 2 S Series Iron Labels 7 strings currently, and had a 3rd that I sold) and the Nitro Wizard feels great in my hands. 

I am hoping to get this for my birthday!


----------



## s2k9k

Just purchased my GAS. Now I gotta wait for it to get here...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Arkeion said:


> awwww skeetskeet



If I can ever own one 7-string, it would be this one. 

And my Recto 4x12 GAS is strong. I also want a preamp, as well...


----------



## pondman

Blood Tempest said:


> Told myself I wasn't gonna buy any guitars this year. Then I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inexpensive? Check.
> Reverse Jackson headstock? Check.
> Maple fretboard with black sharkfins? Check.
> Great modding platform? Check.
> 
> I've always wanted a Rhoads, but my complaint has been the lack of models with a reverse headstock. And to my knowledge, those that have had a reverse headstock never had maple boards. This is the perfect combination for me. I've also always loved the Kevin Bond sig. This looks similar, but includes all of the other things I would want (trem, maple, reverse headstock, etc.). I know the pickups aren't great, and the trem isn't top notch, but I don't care. I'll make it the way I want over time. I shouldn't do it, but I'm going to pull the trigger on one of these this year. Very excited.



Which model is that ?


----------



## CaptainD00M

So after bowing to the LP Gas and getting the Matt Heafy custom and being so happy with it, its insane I now want:






or this one after seeing Pondmans NGD







So basically I'm getting ready to sell a couple guitars to better facilitate the deep seated desire I have to own all the pretty Gibson style guitars  anyone in the EU want to buy a Banshee passive, and possibly a custom 7 string strat?


----------



## feraledge

GAS for my own guitar, these progress updates got me amped.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Why can't my boy Jeff do more guitars like these?


----------



## Nlelith

^Because he's busy overdoing the bevel even more 





P.S. Just to be clear, I'm not GASing for this.


----------



## Dime1012

If anyone has one of those older model Ltd SC607/607b in Natural or sunburst colors and is willing to let them go please let me know!! I've been Gasing for those forever, just never seem to have any luck tracking them down.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/p720x720/12804653_818079558313879_6526303243718561592_n.jpg?oh=bf92dd9fa2434ba38ff168d10979cfd3&oe=574C241A
> 
> Why can't my boy Jeff do more guitars like these?



I just realized how much I want a seven string CS.


----------



## Blood Tempest

pondman said:


> Which model is that ?



Jackson JS32RM
Jackson JS Series JS32RM Rhoads Electric Guitar Black | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just bought a Marshall Modefour cab. And I kind of want the real thing to go with it.






I've heard people say it's a damn good amp, and some say it's the worst amp ever... I really wanna try one, though.

EDIT: Maybe someone here can gimme some impressions before I ever pull the plug?


----------



## Insinfier

Bashing my head against the wall trying to decide between a Line 6 Helix or an 8 string this year.


----------



## Mathemagician

Insinfier said:


> Bashing my head against the wall trying to decide between a Line 6 Helix or an 8 string this year.



The helix will give you all the amps. But the 8 will give you all the notes.


----------



## Arkeion

Nlelith said:


> ^Because he's busy overdoing the bevel even more
> 
> P.S. Just to be clear, I'm not GASing for this.






My GAS is coming to my doorstep  
it really never ends //wallet crying//


----------



## Insinfier

Mathemagician said:


> The helix will give you all the amps. But the 8 will give you all the notes.



That doesn't help!


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why can't my boy Jeff do more guitars like these?



why can't he do a 7 string version with a stop tail?


----------



## Insinfier

My two main guitars are six strings. Ibanez Prestige RG652KFX and E-II M1. I'm leaning towards the Helix because of the insane and infinite potential.

The 8s I'm considering...


----------



## feraledge

I don't see it likely that I'd drop the kind of cash necessary on one of these, but damn if they aren't sexy as all get up.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Recent strat playing and strat gas has hit me again.






77 Silver series Ibanez on a bargain makes me want it more and more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I'm in a similar boat, but want an old Tele.






I love how janky the bridge looks


----------



## BrailleDecibel

After getting my SE 7 and loving it so much, I am thinking my next guitar will be the 6-string version...probably won't be soon, as I don't play in higher tunings often, but it will definitely happen sometime. I'm thinking I'm gonna get the platinum color in a nod to my childhood, as that's close to the one Wes Borland had back in the day and I always thought it looked pretty epic.


----------



## A-Branger

BrailleDecibel said:


> After getting my SE 7 and loving it so much, I am thinking my next guitar will be the 6-string version...probably won't be soon, as I don't play in higher tunings often, but it will definitely happen sometime. I'm thinking I'm gonna get the platinum color in a nod to my childhood, as that's close to the one Wes Borland had back in the day and I always thought it looked pretty epic.



Now you wildest and wettest fantasy can become a reality and get THE actual one of him

PRS Custom 24 Platinum | eBay


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^I'm in a similar boat, but want an old Tele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how janky the bridge looks



A good telecaster is something I really should be prioritising right now acutally. 

I borrowed my friend's US Special Tele and it sounded so good, I ended up using it on 60% of my album. But my current G&L US Legacy has spoilt me. Now I refuse to settle on anything less than that. I had an opportunity to get a US ASAT but that passed. Either keep hunting or just grab a US Special myself. Or any good tele with Texas Specials. 

But on the other hand, these are going cheap now and I want them for some reason...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

A-Branger said:


> Now you wildest and wettest fantasy can become a reality and get THE actual one of him
> 
> PRS Custom 24 Platinum | eBay



I saw that! As cool as that would be, though, I'd be afraid to use it much since it's Wes's original guitar with so much history, and I have a good feeling the price will far exceed that of the SE.  With the SE, I get the best of both worlds, the awesome platinum finish, and I would be able to gig with it and all that good stuff. 


EDIT: Yeah, the current price is already well over $2k...even with it being Wes's guitar, I couldn't see myself paying that much for it.  If I had that kind of money ready for a purchase, it would be a new PRS.


----------



## azyat

Coming to me tomorrow... Should I mention how much I am excited?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just realized how ....ed up the picture I used is. 

Here's a better one.













Bloody_Inferno said:


> A good telecaster is something I really should be prioritising right now acutally.



Everyone should get a Tele. 

I was thinking about getting a Affinity Squier so I can mod it into a Paisley-fied Esquire with a single humbucker in the bridge. like this.


----------



## CaptainD00M

More than this particular model (which I'd love to have one day anyway) I'm GASing hard for the 50's style tobacco burst they did for the gold top. 





Or something like this:





I'm loving the lack of transition, and I find other than the Ice Tea finish, all the cherry burst and whatevers are kinda  I'm also kinda GASing hard for LP Gold Tops at the moment. THIS without the PG:






I blame the fact that I've recently become obsessed with how awesome Doug Aldrich is as a guitar player and his pretty gold tops he always plays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CaptainD00M said:


> More than this particular model (which I'd love to have one day anyway) I'm GASing hard for the 50's style tobacco burst they did for the gold top.



I think he said they based that on a '70s Les Paul, actually.


----------



## Smoked Porter

^^That goldtop LP is a beaut.

I want a new OD. I don't really care for Kemper's Green Screamer, and want something to go with my OCD that's a little less bassy.











I'm gonna go for the Grid Slammer first.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he said they based that on a '70s Les Paul, actually.



Ah really?!

I've been trying to find that video where he said that, because I wanted to google more tobacco bursts from that decade to get GAS inspiration. I wasn't 100% sure it was 50's he'd said. Thanks man!

If you have the vid do you mind linking it?

I just wish my guitar would sell, I wanna buy more guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Mastodon Rig Rundown a year ago. When he talks about the Halcyon, he brings up he got the idea from a "1972 Les Paul in tobbacoburst."

It does seem like a '70s-inspired guitar. Which is a reason I love it, because i LOVE those Norlin-era Standard bursts, especially this paleburst color.






Looks a lot like the Halycon, doesn't it?


----------



## CaptainD00M

Yeah I found it just now 

Well Mastodon do like their 70's shout outs, and being a Doom metal guy if at some point something I write doesn't sound like the 70's then something's wrong. But I just googled this, and fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck  sans the pick guard.






That one does look good though man.
Sometimes I wish I was born in the 50's so I could have rocked the 70's&#8230;


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just realized how ....ed up the picture I used is.
> 
> Here's a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should get a Tele.



Do yourself a favor, stay clear of those funky 60's/70's wannabe tellys. They're worthless. They may look cool, buy that's it. 

Get a MIJ '80/90/00 Telly with the correct specs instead.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Explain why they're not good. Bad QC? wrong specs? Because I honestly don't care if the specs aren't 100%. Some people go by the mantra "only a Tele can be a Tele", but I don't give a sh!t.


----------



## Spicypickles

I've never heard a bad thing about the vintage ibby's, it's odd that would be said.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I've always heard the lawsuit Ibanez LPs are a great buy if you see them around. I can't imagine why the Teles would be anything less.


----------



## CaptainD00M

TruckstopChuckie said:


> Do yourself a favor, stay clear of those funky 60's/70's wannabe tellys. They're worthless. They may look cool, buy that's it.
> 
> Get a MIJ '80/90/00 Telly with the correct specs instead.



You are aware that the tele you critique is a MIJ tele right?

Made in the Fujigen factory that you now have to sell your first-born to get a guitar from these days.

The same factory that later bought the rights to Fender in Japan (81).

So recap that Tele is bad because:
Its an Ibanez lawsuit model, that have a reputation for being as good as if not better than the instruments from the same period they copy for a fraction of the price.
Its made in Japan in the same factory as the models you should buy.
It has 10 more years of awesome mojo.
Jazzhands could care less if its a perfect replica as long as it sounds like a tele.

Am I missing something here


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

CaptainD00M said:


> You are aware that the tele you critique is a MIJ tele right?
> 
> Made in the Fujigen factory that you now have to sell your first-born to get a guitar from these days.
> 
> The same factory that later bought the rights to Fender in Japan (81).
> 
> So recap that Tele is bad because:
> Its an Ibanez lawsuit model, that have a reputation for being as good as if not better than the instruments from the same period they copy for a fraction of the price.
> Its made in Japan in the same factory as the models you should buy.
> It has 10 more years of awesome mojo.
> Jazzhands could care less if its a perfect replica as long as it sounds like a tele.
> 
> Am I missing something here



I still stand for what I said.  

If I appear like a smart-ass Mr. Know-it-all, that's not my intention. Though I haven't had an early 70's MIJ F-copy, I've had some late 70's and early 80's MIJ LP copies.

The telly in the picture are from the early days of copies and before the japanese factories really figured out how to make GREAT copies. If you want a good 'ol japanese replica, hunt down a Tokai or a Greco from late '70 and early '80. Tokai Breezy Sound or Greco Spacey Sound, both telecaster copies, and both made just before Fender started their MIJ line (which was produced, at least from what I've heard, by the same people that made the F-clones for Greco).

Descent Ibanez copies from the 70's are the ones with set neck. The bolt-on versions, talking about their LP copies, have more in common with a telecaster with humbuckers than a real LP (I've had two bolt-on Ibanez LP copies, both form '78). 

The Rocket Roll (Korina V) and Destroyer (Korina Explorer) on the other hand, is suppose to be great guitars, as well as their thinline 335 copies (mid '70 before they started making the AS-series which John Scofield is known for and have been using the past 30+ years. Their take on the ES175 is also descent stuff).

I've had three Ibanez copies from the 70's. Two LP copies (both black customs, both bolt-on) and one 'Silver Series' Jazz Bass (got stolen five years ago). LP copies where cool enough, but was far off being a LP. Playable, but didn't felt or sounded like a LP (though the Super '70 pickups sounded fine). The Silver Series Jazz bass felt like an OK Jazz Bass. Nothing more, nothing less. My first electric where a late 70's Cimar LP. Miss that one, for sentimental reasons.

Don't get me wrong, I love MIJ instruments and like 90% of every instrument I've owned have been MIJ (90% of an instrument? That came out wrong....). Most of what comes out from japanese guitar factories are of excellent quality, but they didn't start making brilliant instruments the day after the factories opened. It wasn't before the late 70's that they started making REALLY good replicas - copies that for sure where just as good as the guitars they were copies of - and a lot of them where also better, but at a price tag that were way past being a 'budget guitar' which a lot of MIJ guitars were at the time - guitars that looked like an Gibson or Fender, but at a lower price.  Late 70's till mid 80's 'high end' Greco, Tokai and Burny are excellent instruments, but unfortunately at a price that only collectors are willing to give (and I guess a lot of them buy them for their historical value). Correct my if I'm wrong, but I think the years from 78 till 83 or 84 are considered something like the 'golden era of MIJ guitar'. Or something. 

I've had more MIJ LP copies - a '82 Greco 'Super Power' EG-500c ('flower pot' headstock inlay, not the one with the 'diamond' inlay), a '84 Burny 'RR', white Randy Rhoads signature (it even said 'Randy Rhoads model' on the pickguard), A late 80's Edwards LP (made on the same factory that made Greco's at the time) and a late 80's Orville by Gibson LP Jr dc. None of them where terrific, but still good instruments (had a Gibson Custom Shop R7 at the time, so they didn't last long).

Btw, the telly that started this debate is considered 'pre lawsuit' and not within the 'lawsuit era' (which never was a lawsuit either).


----------



## feraledge

This in 6 strings and with a nut: 






Starting to travel a bit more for a number of reasons, so the appeal that was planted in my mind when this came out has only grown with time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been on the hunt for a head to go with my Marshall Modefour 4x12.


----------



## feraledge

^ Those Randall RMs are pretty amazing sounding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I dig what I heard. They're a bit pricier than what I'm aiming for, but if all goes well within the next month, I might grab one.

Hearing Breaking Benjamin's Phobia was recorded with one was enough to sell me on them.


----------



## Arkeion

swoooooooooon 

This will likely be my next guitar purchase. I've wanted one of these nearly as long as I've wanted a JP.

I just have to keep telling myself "next year. fckn wait a year scrub. you just got new geetarz"


----------



## Kobalt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The only thing that'll prevent me from buying a T2 or V2 is trying to decide which to go with.


----------



## maliciousteve

I had the T2 years ago, thunderous is the only way to describe it.

If I had the choice between the T2 or the V2, I'd go V2. The V2 has all the tones of the T2 with the added bonus of more channels and modes. 

I nearly bought another T2 but the owner never replied to my messages and ended up getting a JSX in the end.


----------



## maliciousteve

Current GAS


----------



## monkeysuncle

Kobalt said:


>



God I would love to know where you guys see these. Been pretty dissappointed with the SS Randalls I've tried, but would really like to give one of these a go.


----------



## Keirosen

GASsin' hard for a PRS Archon...hoping to pick one up later in the year!


----------



## MoonJelly

Gotta say, there's a lot of lusty stuff on here...but I'm a sucker for redheads all day long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

maliciousteve said:


> Current GAS





Had no clue they made a blue JS. It's beautiful.



monkeysuncle said:


> God I would love to know where you guys see these. Been pretty dissappointed with the SS Randalls I've tried, but would really like to give one of these a go.



The T2/V2s sound different than other Randalls. While others tend to be tight, dry, abrasive, and somewhat scooped, the T2/V2 has more gain, a bit more saturation, a smoother sound, and tons and tons and TONS of low end. Have a slightly looser low end but are still tight. Probably one of the most unique sounding heads out there.


----------



## maliciousteve

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Had no clue they made a blue JS. It's beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Yep but they were only made for the European market I believe. I have had one before and stupidly move it on, now thinking I'd love one again. The neck was fantastic.


----------



## StrmRidr




----------



## StrmRidr

After staring at the Charvel website for the last two days, I think I actually prefer this one.


----------



## espdna

this thread is giving me more gas than a double chipotle bowl.


----------



## Zado

Damn


----------



## espdna

current gas list includes 

ebmm jp6 bfr
ebmm jp15
friedman butterslax


----------



## StrmRidr

I couldn't hold the Charvel GAS in any longer and ordered a So-Cal in Specific Ocean. I'll start a NGD thread once I get it


----------



## curlyvice

My GAS list is long and pedal heavy, but this is creeping back to the top.


----------



## Thrashman

This, putting my order in tomorrow. Stoked.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I knew about the buzz saw but not the bullseye. Anyway I was trawling the NZ version of ebay and someone had one of these for not a huge amount, too bad I'm on the opposite side of the world and need to sell two guitars before I can justify it.


----------



## Mangle

If I had a little loot to throw around this is what I'd be throwing it at....
https://reverb.com/item/1672420-esp-left-handed-e-ii-horizon-fr-7-2015-gloss-black-lefty-guitar
So little to choose from of any kind of affordable quality as a lefty. Pull them actives and have some fun.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Ibanez RG3120....
Gooood, I want one!!


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm starting to get gnarly Floyd gas for some reason, and I really want a 25.5 (or longer) 6 string for the shredz.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

For the past three years, I have gotten immense Telecaster GAS as soon as spring hits. It's weird. It's happened last year, the year before, and now this year. I guess it's because I listen to a lot more hardcore/post-hardcore music in the spring while cycling through my music rotation, and a lot of the guys in the bands that I listen to play Telecasters.

I want a Fender MIM Baritone Telecaster in the 3-tone sunburst so that I could use it as a modding platform. Why are these things so hard to find (even online) all of a sudden?






I also really want a Wirebird Contour IV Telecaster at some point. But we all know the story with how expensive those are and how long the waitlist is for a Wirebird.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I don't usually GAS these days, but when I do..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Those pickguarded S2s are just so lovely. 

EDIT: Should also mention my amp GAS is gone. Got something on the way (Not the beloved Randall I wanted, but I got something else just as cool IMO.)

Now it's strictly guitar GAS to finish off my stable. 
















And one of these baritones


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Emperor Guillotine said:


> For the past three years, I have gotten immense Telecaster GAS as soon as spring hits. It's weird. It's happened last year, the year before, and now this year. I guess it's because I listen to a lot more hardcore/post-hardcore music in the spring while cycling through my music rotation, and a lot of the guys in the bands that I listen to play Telecasters.
> 
> I want a Fender MIM Baritone Telecaster in the 3-tone sunburst so that I could use it as a modding platform. Why are these things so hard to find (even online) all of a sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really want a Wirebird Contour IV Telecaster at some point. But we all know the story with how expensive those are and how long the waitlist is for a Wirebird.


I had no idea they were so rare! I got mine back in 2012, and it's definitely an amazing guitar. I've seen them pop up on eBay from time to time, but it doesn't look like there are any on there at the moment. Best of luck in your search, they are worth it! 


As for GAS at the moment, it's still almost nonexistent since I got my SE 7 last month...I think if I get anything next, it will either be the 6-string version I posted a couple pages back, or a Yamaha AES like Mike DeWolf of Taproot used to play, if I can find one. I always thought those looked pretty damn cool.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

BrailleDecibel said:


> I had no idea they were so rare! I got mine back in 2012, and it's definitely an amazing guitar. I've seen them pop up on eBay from time to time, but it doesn't look like there are any on there at the moment. Best of luck in your search, they are worth it!


Thanks, man. I saw them going for $300-$450 used for the longest time. Now, I can't find them anyway on any online sites. Seriously weird... One just sold used on eBay for nearly $550! Like... WHAT???



BrailleDecibel said:


> As for GAS at the moment, it's still almost nonexistent since I got my SE 7 last month...I think if I get anything next, it will either be the 6-string version I posted a couple pages back


This?



BrailleDecibel said:


>



But how's about *this*? I'm even really diggin' this. 











Silver sparkle + Bigsby + semi-hollow =  Pretty rare model. (The only other ones I've seen have been in red sparkle finish.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think those were UK exclusive. Not 100% sure, though.


----------



## JD27

Since I am moving within walking distance of the PRS factory, maybe I should finally get one.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think those were UK exclusive. Not 100% sure, though.


The sparkle PRS? Nope. There are a few floating around for sale here in the USA. More than enough to validate that it was for sale here in the USA at one time.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



if you are looking into an iceman with a flaoting tremolo look into the Sam Thotman signature. STM-1 (or 2 or 3)

would be the same as that but with block inlays, 24 frets, neck trough, and with dimarzio evolution. The first model is in white with black binding (the one I have, my main guitar) theres a flame mapple blue, and the new one is a silver burst. so way way better looking options than that boring black

my only complain is the 6 inline tunning pegs instead of the 3+3 of what an iceman should be.... stupid SamT


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm actually avoiding the STM because of the 24 frets, the Edge 3 bridge, and the standard Ibby headstock. I prefer this one because of the standard 22 frets, different bridge, and the cooler-looking 3x3 headstock.


----------



## A-Branger

fair enough


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Emperor Guillotine said:


> But how's about *this*? I'm even really diggin' this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver sparkle + Bigsby + semi-hollow =  Pretty rare model. (The only other ones I've seen have been in red sparkle finish.)



I like everything about that one except the Bigsby. I'm not a big trem guy, and would be blocking the one on the other SE I posted. Still an epic fiddle, though!


----------



## Fathand

I've been GASsing these "Ergo" guitars for a while (since I saw Tim Miller with his Canton on some youtube videos), but I've always put them on the most distant backburner because of the prices (only custom, or the original Klein Steinberger). But now I got a chance to buy a similar style DIY project guitar that was dirt cheap, so I pulled the trigger. NGD coming when I get it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I just can't get over it..


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This is doing bad things.


----------



## feraledge

Went to pull the trigger on this only to show up an hour too late. Bummer.


----------



## bostjan

I'm really wanting a 19-EDO ERG and a matching bass. Thinking 8 string guitar with the lowest string tuned to 55 Hz and highest tuned to 394.4 Hz, reminiscent of a seven string standard down a whole step (but translated into 19-EDO) with a high G. Then a bass (5 string) tuned an octave below the five lowest strings. Since I don't have the funds for this, it'll go nowhere, but it's been a long-time want for me.

My daydreaming takes me to an Agile, but refretted, along these lines:




(This one's refretted into 22-EDO, though, another cool tuning, but a little "out there" for me, to justify the cost)

Maybe a fanned fret model, like the cosmetics of the above, but on this basic model:





And then this bass, but with the refret to match:





But it'd be $2000 all said and done.


----------



## crystallake

Got to play with one of these the other day.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Recurring GAS for the previous couple of weeks:


----------



## odibrom

I can't move, can't go anywhere, I'm out of GAS...


----------



## ThePIGI King

Either a 2228, or to refinish my RG8 like that.


----------



## bostjan

ThePIGI King said:


> Either a 2228, or to refinish my RG8 like that.



That guitar is begging for matching dot inlays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I say make it a reverse Green Dot. 
Green body, black hardware/logos, maple neck, green inlays.


----------



## JD27

Limited M-III Koa, only 20 made.


----------



## feraledge

^ Displacing that PRS already?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

My GAS has been flipping so much these past few days. I think that I might need to stay off the Internet for a day or two. 



Emperor Guillotine said:


> I also really want a Wirebird Contour IV Telecaster at some point. But we all know the story with how expensive those are and how long the waitlist is for a Wirebird.


I got in contact with a guy who has offered to sell me his Wirebird Contour IV though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Heard good things about Behringer's pro audio gear, so I'm willing to give this sumbitch a shot.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> ^ Displacing that PRS already?



No, but I do like it. Good thing for my wallet these things will likely remain in the "GAS Pain" status. Going to see if I can survive the year without buying any guitars.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Heard good things about Behringer's pro audio gear, so I'm willing to give this sumbitch a shot.


A lot of people give Behringer flack all around for their instruments, amps, keyboards, etc. But their pro audio gear is solid. You'd be surprised at the bands that use Behringer stuff live as well too. ('Mos from TesseracT records the band's sets with a Behringer setup. Intervals is currently running a Behringer mixing console for their FOH guy for the current tour with Plini, Angel Vivaldi, and Save Us From the Archon. Browne from Monuments also uses a Behringer controller for his home recording setup.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's what I'm talking about. I had a Behringer peal that died after like 4 - 6 months, but I'm willing to check out their pro-audio gear since it gets good reviews. $80 for something comparable to a $200 interface? Sure, why not? Plus, throw in an SM57 and I'm still charging less than what I would for a Scarlett 2I4.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> No, but I do like it. Good thing for my wallet these things will likely remain in the "GAS Pain" status. Going to see if I can survive the year without buying any guitars.



That sounds familiar!


----------



## Nlelith

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Heard good things about Behringer's pro audio gear, so I'm willing to give this sumbitch a shot.


Ugh. Since you're going to record with microphone input, it might be... okay for home use, but that Hi-Z input is garbage, and I can't find any info on S/N ratio, so it's probably bad too. Many audio interfaces get good reviews from users because they can provide tolerable results for that certain tasks, owner uses the interface for. But it doesn't mean that this product is wonderful and will meet expectations of everyone. I wouldn't touch this one with a ten-foot pole.

If you need an external audio-interface, I'd recommend considering Zoom UAC-2 (USB 3.0); Focusrite Scarlett Solo or Focusrite Scarlett 2i4.
Scarlett Solo might look 'simple', but it will actually perform better than 2i4. Not sure if it has enough inputs for your needs, though.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> That sounds familiar!



Yeah, I will try not to be like the guy that said that and then ordered 2 custom guitars and bought countless others.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Yeah, I will try not to be like the guy that said that and then ordered 2 custom guitars and bought countless others.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nlelith said:


> Words



Well, due to some changes, I decided to skip out on the unit. I'm going to eventually save for the 2i4. But I don't really need a mic setup since I like to use the line-out of my amp with impulses, so that can wait another time.

Back to the true GAS.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## Nlelith

That finish...


----------



## Humbuck

I've always liked the Iceman and Mosrite Ventures model!


----------



## Humbuck




----------



## 6or7mattersnot

I don't know why but my CX291 is like everything I want out of a six string. I'm really gassing hard for another one.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I have a real strong desire to buy this one and I have no clue wether it is really suited for my needs. The colour seems different in every picture I see on the internet. I wonder if anyone can tell me if that is just different lighting or they in fact are all so different.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dammit Japan. Why do you keep these beauties to yourself?


----------



## Megamctaco

I've got raging GAS for this lawsuit reverse headstock ESP Horizon.


----------



## dirtool




----------



## JD27

Nlelith said:


> That finish...



That headstock fits the guitar so much better when it is reversed.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I have a real strong desire to buy this one and I have no clue wether it is really suited for my needs. The colour seems different in every picture I see on the internet. I wonder if anyone can tell me if that is just different lighting or they in fact are all so different.



I've got one coming and I'm curious too. Some pics it looks almost grey, other pics it looks green, and yet in other pics it appears almost a cream color. The trampas green PRS that I have on it's way is a quilt but they all seem to possess a very pronounced color-shifting hue. I'll post up plenty of indoor/ outdoor pics from different angles once my quilt-top arrives.


----------



## feraledge

My bass needs are far more modest than my guitar wants. Fortunately that keeps things more attainable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dude, get one. Those Squiers are awesome. The next time I get a bass, it'll be a Squier J bass.


----------



## kootenay

I am in love and need one. I have mod plans!


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, get one. Those Squiers are awesome. The next time I get a bass, it'll be a Squier J bass.



I had a MIM Jazz bass for years and swore I wouldn't sell it, but with recording prospects dragging, I ended up ditching it... right before I got my Torpedo Live. Now I'm ramping up for recording and the bass is coming back. 
I'm hoping they'll have this or some comparable Squiers in stock if I can stop in at GC in the morning. I have strangely little doubt here, but will feel better if I can try it out first again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you can, look for a Classic Vibe. They come stock with pickups made by Tonerider, I believe. They're supposed to be very, very good stock pickups.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you can, look for a Classic Vibe. They come stock with pickups made by Tonerider, I believe. They're supposed to be very, very good stock pickups.



^ Tis a Classic Vibe 60s jazz bass. I'm keen on that Inca Silver finish too right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, I know it is, which is why I'm saying get it.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

GAS! Not that flashy as my other current GAS, the RG3120, but still. Double lo-pro and Dimarzio crunch lab and liquifire... Pic is of the actual guitar. Seller is asking $850, and it's locally so no hassle customs fee and crap like that. Mint except for two minor dings in the 'binding'...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, back to my GAS... 

I'm still wanting an Iceman... But seriously, my Les Paul GAS is flaring back up... I want a Epi Goldtop or LPC in white. 












Also, one of these babies.


----------



## 6or7mattersnot

Ugh. Caparison Dellingers. I need one in my life. Especially the FX-WM.


----------



## Dodeejeroo

High Plains Drifter said:


> I've got one coming and I'm curious too. Some pics it looks almost grey, other pics it looks green, and yet in other pics it appears almost a cream color. The trampas green PRS that I have on it's way is a quilt but they all seem to possess a very pronounced color-shifting hue. I'll post up plenty of indoor/ outdoor pics from different angles once my quilt-top arrives.



I have a 2012 408 in trampas green and it is more green then the SE Zach Meyer's I've seen in person. Haven't seen any other core models in trampas to compare though.


----------



## revivalmode




----------



## Spicypickles

^ 
Are you me?


----------



## cip 123

Ughhhhh...Jp16's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nevermind the Les Pauls.


----------



## A-Branger

^^^ make up your mind (or better said your GAS)  have a look at the last 3 pages or so


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nevermind the Les Pauls.



I've never been a fan of LesPauls...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

A-Branger said:


> ^^^ make up your mind (or better said your GAS)  have a look at the last 3 pages or so



HeHasTheJazzHands:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> HeHasTheJazzHands:



I go through GAS like I go through socks.

Think I'm pretty set on those two guitars, though. The Darkstone fills my Les Paul/PRS needs while the Iceman fits my... Iceman needs? 

EDIT: Also, new pickups for both as well. Duncan Distortion in the Iceman and Full Shred or another Distortion in the Darkstone. That, or I was considering doing a Black Winter in the Iceman.


----------



## asher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I go through GAS like I go through socks.
> 
> Think I'm pretty set on those two guitars, though. The Darkstone fills my Les Paul/PRS needs while the Iceman fits my... Iceman needs?



Everyone has an Iceman need, most just don't know it.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

TruckstopChuckie said:


> GAS! Not that flashy as my other current GAS, the RG3120, but still. Double lo-pro and Dimarzio crunch lab and liquifire... Pic is of the actual guitar. Seller is asking $850, and it's locally so no hassle customs fee and crap like that. Mint except for two minor dings in the 'binding'...



There. GAS fulfilled. Thursday will be my first solidbody piezo-day.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

maliciousteve said:


> Current GAS



Me too.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

asher said:


> Everyone has an Iceman need, most just don't know it.


Not a fan of the body shape at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Not a fan of the body shape at all.



BLASPHEMY


----------



## asher

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Not a fan of the body shape at all.



See, perfect example of the latter.


----------



## awesomeaustin

Sigh...


----------



## xavier240

Spicypickles said:


> ^
> Are you me?



I was thinking the same thing. Must be 3 of us that are 1 in the same.


----------



## monkeysuncle

awesomeaustin said:


> Sigh...


OHHHHHH GODDDDD AHHH MY BONER HIT MY PANTS TOO FAST!!!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So BC Rich is bringing back the Ironbird shape in a 7-string? Wow. Not a fan of extreme shapes, but that was a surprise. Didn't someone post in one of the threads on here recently about wanting an ERG with the Ironbird shape?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's an older guitar. Apparently that was either a one-off or a prototype.


----------



## MoonJelly

All this talk about Iceman; I think it's the coolest thing Ibanez ever made 


http://www.ibanezrules.com/images/new/pages/PS1CM_2.jpg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> All this talk about Iceman; I think it's the coolest thing Ibanez ever made
> 
> 
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/images/new/pages/PS1CM_2.jpg



 Always loved the PS models. 










Not a fan of abalone, but for some reason it's perfect on an Iceman body.

If I can get lucky I might actually save my pennies for one, but I'll most likely get an IC400.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Need the matching 6 string for my 2027X.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been slowing down tremendously on the gear hauling. That may change this weekend. I'm gonna grab either an Xotic SP, and/or this.






...or the Free The Tone Tri-Avatar that I've been suspiciously holding off... 


EDIT: Also wanting this:






Even with my past experience with trying out a lemon 6 years ago, I've grown to want one again. Sadly I can't seem to find the trem version anymore. I guess I can get the hardtail version easily.... or wait for a near-eternity until they release a new prestige version without the ZPS...


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Blytheryn

I really don't know how, or why... But this damn thing is growing on me like hell:





Otherwise it's really just the fact that I want the white scythe really, really badly as well.


----------



## necronoid

Blytheryn said:


> I really don't know how, or why... But this damn thing is growing on me like hell:
> 
> Otherwise it's really just the fact that I want the white scythe really, really badly as well.



I really like it as well. The only problem for me is the FR.Without it will be near perfect


----------



## mikernaut

got a mad craving for one of these but quite the price difference.


----------



## asher

STILL can't tell if the tips on Brent's are a little thinner or not


----------



## musicaldeath

Just played a USA KE2 over my lunch break. My wallet didn't need that. Jackson makes the best necks, imo.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

ESP Takayoshi Ohmura Signature Snapper. I need one. The price tag is insane though. 






However, Edwards just put out a new model: the E-SN-185TO, which was produced by Takayoshi Ohmura. It's pretty much just a cheaper 6-string version of the pink 7-string Snapper that Takayoshi plays with Babymetal and some of his other bands.






And it has an optional second pickup configuration.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^

I need it.

Especially with that pickguard.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^
> 
> I need it.
> 
> Especially with that pickguard.


I was waiting for you.  Haha. I might beat you to it. The price though is a bit high for an Edwards. I'm looking around at some of the sites/stores that have it in stock. I need to find out where you get the EMG loaded pickguard though - like if you have to order it from ESP/Edwards or what. I think that just the second pickguard (unloaded) might be included, but you have to go buy the EMGs yourself separately.


----------



## Miek

asher said:


> STILL can't tell if the tips on Brent's are a little thinner or not



They're not, it's an optical illusion caused by the finish and the binding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I was waiting for you.  Haha. I might beat you to it. The price though is a bit high for an Edwards. I'm looking around at some of the sites/stores that have it in stock. I need to find out where you get the EMG loaded pickguard though - like if you have to order it from ESP/Edwards or what. I think that just the second pickguard (unloaded) might be included, but you have to go buy the EMGs yourself separately.



I normally love the look of black EMGs, but yeah, this either needs gold or white ones. 

It shouldn't be a hassle if all you get is the pickguard. EMGs are all quick-connect nowadays. Took me like 10 minutes to get my EMGs installed when I tried it.

ANd if that's more expensive than standard Edwards... ..... I can barely afford a low-end one.


----------



## protest

Sad thing is I owned both of these and sold them.
















Really want a JP-2C, but can't really swing it unless I sell my Rhodes, or don't get a Pittbull.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I normally love the look of black EMGs, but yeah, this either needs gold or white ones.


Just to get it to match the pickguard or the hardware?






Whatever you say, man. I do agree that gold covered EMGs would set it off perfectly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just thinking if you get a fr00t guitar, might as well go full-out fr00t. 

Also, once again going through GAS like Bernie Rico Jr goes through good will... Looking into one of these babies.






A Wilde L500XL.


----------



## Arkeion

The Wylde Viking is growing on me.. and I don't really consider myself a fan of V shaped guitars.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath

I haven't GASsed this hard for an Ibanez in a very long time.


----------



## asher

Miek said:


> They're not, it's an optical illusion caused by the finish and the binding.



That's what I've been thinking but I'll be damned if the light backgrounds aren't making it hard to tell.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoping MusicZoo stocks them. Their pictures usually help when it comes to making comparisons.


----------



## feraledge

Arkeion said:


> The Wylde Viking is growing on me.. and I don't really consider myself a fan of V shaped guitars.



I'd never want to dump on someone's GAS, but that seems like the absolute worst toggle positioning ever.


----------



## feraledge

All this explorer talk... 




MX250 with a floyd and reverse headstock.


----------



## JD27

Time to place that next custom order?


----------



## feraledge

I've priced out a custom explorer like every other year over the past 7 or 8 years from RRR Customs, probably won't ever order one though, but would be awesome. 
I really dig that forearm contour on the Snakebytes though, maybe if Sully reinstates the Elita he's the guy to do it...


----------



## MoonJelly

another redhead


----------



## dimebagfan01

feraledge said:


> I've priced out a custom explorer like every other year over the past 7 or 8 years from RRR Customs, probably won't ever order one though, but would be awesome.
> I really dig that forearm contour on the Snakebytes though, maybe if Sully reinstates the Elita he's the guy to do it...



Holy ...., is Rob still around doing guitars? I remember drooling over a lot of his geets when I was in high school on the ESP Forums (before the last(?) revamp) and then he kinda fell off the face of the earth. I was actually just thinking about RRR the other day when I was spec'ing out a Jackson Custom Select.


----------



## feraledge

My last check in with him was in March of 2015. He's made some badass explorers.



> Yeah, I do build guitars still, but I am super back logged right now. The good news is, they are explorers and I build them fairly quick, but it would still be over a year before it would be done.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm still gassing to have this built, excuse the poor Photoshop on the string spacing.


----------



## Tesla

Like woah.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm still 100% set on the Iceman, but...






.....


----------



## feraledge

And now for something a little bit different. Getting that Jackson bug again...













And after finally playing an RGA (for realz) and hoping to win the lottery:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, I got my Iceman and L500XL on order... Dunno what to GAS for now. 

I still kinda want one of the Darkstones I posted before. But at the same time, this looks nice...






And this...






As well as a baritone of sorts.

And of course an interface. Most likely the Scarlett 2I4. My Guitarport is ....ting the bed. Will most likely save for that next.


----------



## gunch

There's one on GC used for 249.99 right now with 81/60 set and not HZs I might add


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jump on that .... like right now. Seriously, those KH-3s are awesome, especially the ones without the body graphic.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still kinda want one of the Darkstones I posted before.



Me too...







This is sitting on the usual pawn shop I frequent, but they're asking far too much for what it's really worth, even with Australian prices.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not a fan of that color, but I'm glad we share similar tastes. 

It's definitely a close call between the FR or the Darkstone with me, though. Might grab the Darkstone since I need some Les Paul/PRS love in my life. But then I need to decide between it or an interface + mic. 

EDIT: Although in the baritone route, might as well continue my recent faboyism of Ibanez...










The AX110XL is HIGHLY unlikely to happen. The RGD seems somewhat likely. I may just find another random baritone.


----------



## Rawkmann

Custom 24 in Violet Smokeburst:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not a fan of that color, but I'm glad we share similar tastes.
> 
> It's definitely a close call between the FR or the Darkstone with me, though. Might grab the Darkstone since I need some Les Paul/PRS love in my life. But then I need to decide between it or an interface + mic.
> 
> EDIT: Although in the baritone route, might as well continue my recent faboyism of Ibanez...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AX110XL is HIGHLY unlikely to happen. The RGD seems somewhat likely. I may just find another random baritone.



Not big on the colour either, but maybe some zebra pickups could make it nice? 

I've been on the hunt for a baritone myself, particularly a 7. I managed to score an RG470XL but it's been in my tech's for nearly a year getting upgrades (because Dimarzio's taking forever with my colour specific Dominions). 

RGDs seem to be most feasible for me as well. I'd prefer a trem, but I've missed out on a few 2127Zs now. I guess I can settle for hardtails....

Have you tried hunting down the RG XL series? They're 27" scale but they require a little bit more effort in finding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have them on my list as well. They're less common than the RGDs, though, and seem to be a good bit pricier. The AX110XL would be the best since it fits my love of doublecuts, but they're also rare and are usually stupidly overpriced for what they are. 

If I can find an RG XL, I'd be all over that. If not, a Fender Blacktop or PRS Mushok would also be nice. I like to stick with one brand, though, and since I have an Iceman on the way, might as well find an Ibanez baritone.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I NEEEEEEEEED it!


----------



## ThePIGI King

And I don't even play 7's anymore...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

There is one for sale used near me too.


----------



## Blood Tempest

There are one of those in my local Guitar Center. Brand new. It's tempting every time I go in there. Plays great.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



thats prob the worst ugliest shape Ibanez has come up with  and in this case with the worst config and color finish

just stay with your Iceman


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Kind of slowly getting there on GAS-ing for one of these. (But it's 100% due to the artist that I've seen playing one rather than me really wanting it for some reason.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> thats prob the worst ugliest shape Ibanez has come up with  and in this case with the worst config and color finish
> 
> just stay with your Iceman



I have the Iceman coming.  But I want something with a longer scale with lower tunings. I actually really like the AX shape, and won't mind doing some refinishing and heavy modding to make it better.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Probably pulling the trigger on this in about a month.


----------



## feraledge

I think I can sum up my recurring GAS by saying my epic GAS is to take a guitar building course with Sully and build an explorer with a floyd and comfort contours.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have the Iceman coming.  But I want something with a longer scale with lower tunings. I actually really like the AX shape, and won't mind doing some refinishing and heavy modding to make it better.



just get a digitech Drop pedal for those 4 songs you wanna play in lower tunnings and save the money for a better GAS than that guitar


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> just get a digitech Drop pedal for those 4 songs you wanna play in lower tunnings and save the money for a better GAS than that guitar



You mean that if someone has already mentally allocated a justification for buying another guitar you think a pedal will suffice? How silly.


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> You mean that if someone has already mentally allocated a justification for buying another guitar you think a pedal will suffice? How silly.



no, what I mean is to not waste money on an ugly "meh" guitar just because its the only option he has for the long scale he needs to play X tunings. So get the pedal to still be able to play those X tuned songs with any guitar and get a new GAS guitar he really wants for better GAS reasons than for just a scale

either way he changes his GAS every day so doesnt really matter


----------



## asher

A-Branger said:


> waste money on an ugly "meh" guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> just get a digitech Drop pedal for those 4 songs you wanna play in lower tunnings and save the money for a better GAS than that guitar



I tried detuning pedals. They don't sound as good as a detuned baritone. 

Otherwise I would have gotten one of those ages ago.

And like I said, I LOVE the AX shape. I don't care if I have to mod the guitar to hell and back, I love the look of the AX110.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I tried detuning pedals. They don't sound as good as a detuned baritone.
> 
> Otherwise I would have gotten one of those ages ago.



Using detuning pedals sounds like ass, imo, not even worth considering as an option. It's even preferable to have a guitar with too short a scale length than to use a detune pedal.


----------



## Fathand

Sudden GAS for this. No idea why.


----------



## mnemonic

Easy, its because its an explorer and explorers are awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Easy, its because its an explorer and explorers are awesome.



















scale isn't long enough though


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I tried detuning pedals. They don't sound as good as a detuned baritone.
> 
> Otherwise I would have gotten one of those ages ago.





ProtoTechDeath said:


> Using detuning pedals sounds like ass, imo, not even worth considering as an option. It's even preferable to have a guitar with too short a scale length than to use a detune pedal.



I have been using them for many many many years with my standard E guitar for many many many different low tunings and got nothing bad to say, you only need to adjust your amp settings a little when you drop too far

but.....



asher said:


>


----------



## Fathand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> scale isn't long enough though




Actually, the scale wouldn't be a concern for me. It would just need the right strings and a good setup and that's done. It's the TOM bridge, does it have enough leeway to get the low B (or a A in dropped) intonated?

But you're correct. Explorers are cool.


----------



## technomancer

Fathand said:


> Actually, the scale wouldn't be a concern for me. It would just need the right strings and a good setup and that's done. It's the TOM bridge, does it have enough leeway to get the low B (or a A in dropped) intonated?
> 
> But you're correct. Explorers are cool.



Given about a billion bands play in B or lower on six string Gibsons with no issues the answer to that is yes it should intonate fine


----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> Given about a billion bands play in B or lower on six string Gibsons with no issues the answer to that is yes it should intonate fine



+1 Carcass, for example, has never had an issue.


----------



## xzacx

Blood Tempest said:


> +1 Carcass, for example, has never had an issue.



That's always the example I think about. I hate how a downtuned Gibson feels personally, but they sure made it work.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

technomancer said:


> Given about a billion bands play in B or lower on six string Gibsons with no issues the answer to that is yes it should intonate fine


In Flames, anyone?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Emperor Guillotine said:


> In Flames, anyone?



Probably the best example. All of their records sound extremely clear. That even translates to their live performances.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath

technomancer said:


> Given about a billion bands play in B or lower on six string Gibsons with no issues the answer to that is yes it should intonate fine



I think there actually is something to be said for the quality of tone achieved by heavily de-tuning a 24.75" scale length guitar. It's a much more percussive and fatter sound, whereas using a long scale length generally brings out the mids and makes the guitar sound very twangy.

What if I don't want twang? What if I'm playing in a doom/sludge band and want the brutal floppiness and clack of loose strings runing through too many watts of gain? It's an honest choice that is worth considering, sometimes.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

No one wants floppy strings. No one likes playing strings that look and feel like wet spaghetti.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Emperor Guillotine said:


> No one wants floppy strings.



I like floppy strings...




To an extent

I proudly enjoy playing a set of 10's in Drop C on 25.5". Some people say that's floppy, but I like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, I decided to put my baritone GAS on the backburner. Guess that means either the Focusrite 2i4...

But my friend won't shut the .... up about his Les Paul, and it's getting my Les Paul GAS to critical levels. 

One of these would be a nice compromise between a Les Paul and my recent Ibanez obsession...






That, or just get the Darkstone I wanted.


----------



## Samacle




----------



## audyint

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I have a real strong desire to buy this one and I have no clue wether it is really suited for my needs. The colour seems different in every picture I see on the internet. I wonder if anyone can tell me if that is just different lighting or they in fact are all so different.



I just bought this one!! Great guitar personally. And I'd say that that picture is pretty darn close to the actual finish.


----------



## Blood Tempest

GAS bit me hard last night. Got too good of a deal on this to pass it up. I've wanted a PRS since I was in high school. Many years later, I have finally taken the dive(bomb).


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

GAS-ing for a project. However, I won't be able to make this one happen. The total cost of everything (guitar, parts, etc.) is just way more than I can justify spending on guitar stuff right now. This is just an idea for later on down the road.

(Please excuse the sloppy edit job. I did this in a few quick minutes on Photoshop.)






Fender USA Limited Edition Sandblasted Telecaster
List of modifications:
- red EMG 57/66 set
- black diamond plate pickguard
- black Gotoh bridge (Hipshot doesn't have a Tele bridge that accommodates a humbucker)
- black Gotoh tuners (also considering Hipshot tuners)
- black Tele control plate
- red speed knobs

Fender also did a run of the sandblasted Telecaster in blue. I might have to consider making a blue twin, but EMG doesn't make blue pickups. (The red also just looks a tad more fierce to me.)


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But my friend won't shut the .... up about his Les Paul, and it's getting my Les Paul GAS to critical levels.








But here's my gas:


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Kind of slowly getting there on GAS-ing for one of these. (But it's 100% due to the artist that I've seen playing one rather than me really wanting it for some reason.)


^ Still kickin' around some slight GAS for a black ES-139 this morning. I'll be scheduling a lesson with the guitarist who plays one and got me interested in it. So we will see...


----------



## rifftrauma

Pulled the trigger on this... couldn't resist!


----------



## kevdes93

Ahh so that was you who snagged that! I want another blue 3120 this year, it was such a nice guitar and I sold it for way too cheap


----------



## rifftrauma

kevdes93 said:


> Ahh so that was you who snagged that! I want another blue 3120 this year, it was such a nice guitar and I sold it for way too cheap



Yea for the condition and the price it was wayyyy too good to pass up.


----------



## ESPImperium

Ibanez RGAIX6FM-TGF (Metal Drop B/C Standard Guitar)






Taylor 110e (Need a new Acoustic)





PRS S2 Vela (The Country Rock/Something Different axe)


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm guessing my GAS for a blue or white Cloud isn't going to be easily satiated after today, I should have dropped the coin for one that was for sale locally last year.


----------



## Arkeion

rifftrauma said:


> Pulled the trigger on this... couldn't resist!



Wow, look at the top on that thing. Congrats!


----------



## gunch

I want a strat(oid) but can't decide SSS or HSS 

Probably going to be a Classic Vibe or G&L Tribute 

Then an interface, probably a scarlett solo


----------



## feraledge

I can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

silverabyss said:


> I want a strat(oid) but can't decide SSS or HSS
> 
> Probably going to be a Classic Vibe or G&L Tribute
> 
> Then an interface, probably a scarlett solo



Get an H-S-S G&L tribute.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

ESPImperium said:


> Ibanez RGAIX6FM-TGF (Metal Drop B/*C#*-Standard Guitar)


Fixed.

Been GAS-ing hard for over a year for this guitar that I am supposed to be purchasing, but the seller hasn't gotten up with me in over two weeks.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Get an H-S-S G&L tribute.



Yeah but that burgundy mist on this year's CV 60's


----------



## dirtool




----------



## CaptainD00M

Woke up in cock rock mode and got ready for work to Kadavar's Berlin album. It just made me want a white SG so bad:






The next guitar will be in about 3-4 months, it will either be a Les Paul in either: Tobacco sunburst or Goldtop or a White SG. Not sure yet, but now that I found where I can buy Matt Pike sig PU's in Europe I'm stoked


----------



## dirtool




----------



## A-Branger

^ Im with you, but over the azure blue on a 7 string






Im crossing my fingers for once they get send, theres either a spare for sale or that the new local dealer has one booked in..... And that I land a job from here till there so I can have the $$ for it lol


----------



## CaptainD00M

A-Branger said:


> And that I land a job from here till there so I can have the $$ for it lol



I feel your pain


----------



## A-Branger

CaptainD00M said:


> I feel your pain



 story of my life. But lucky this time I got couple of things coming up. It would be a matter on how quick those things develop before I miss the window (if any) as that color was very popular so not sure on how many spares for dealers would be.

Plus I still got my bass GAS






as being bass my main instrument I should get it first, since my current bass has been with me as my main and only bass for the last 15yrs. So its way due for a new one, I was just waiting for ibanez to finally nail the wood roulette on the SRs

but my guitar GAS is growing stronger everyday too, due to my lack of a 7 string

and here I see people going for like their 4th or 5th guitar on ONE YEAR  dont know how some people here manage to do that


----------



## CaptainD00M

A-Branger said:


> and here I see people going for like their 4th or 5th guitar on ONE YEAR  dont know how some people here manage to do that



Well admittedly if all goes to plan I will be on guitar 2 this year in a couple months, and I would put money that many of those guys like me had to flog stuff in order to justify new stuff but yeah. I get you.

But I just saw the Bassist of Dorje unboxing that same model on Rob Chapman's youtube. I gotta say its one seriously sexy looking bass, those SE Bass's especially the 5 String ones are  in the next couple years when I finally settle down and start building my recording rig I was seriously looking at one of those for some low down dirty bass love.


----------



## charrondev

I've 7-string GAS for a long time. Finally pulled the trigger and ordered my first seven. Its a Schecter SLS Blackjack c-7. 






Would have gone for something slightly better but availability in Canada is pretty pitiful, at least in Quebec, and import fees are stupid high.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

You'd be hard-pressed to find a better guitar than an SLS C-7 for the money, especially if you're going used.


----------



## JustMac

rifftrauma said:


> Pulled the trigger on this... couldn't resist!



Holy hell, what is that? That smoke-blue top is phenomenal


----------



## A-Branger

CaptainD00M said:


> But I just saw the Bassist of Dorje unboxing that same model on Rob Chapman's youtube. I gotta say its one seriously sexy looking bass, those SE Bass's especially the 5 String ones are  in the next couple years when I finally settle down and start building my recording rig I was seriously looking at one of those for some low down dirty bass love.



yeah I saw that clip too. I was expecting a play trough. But my GAS for it it hs been since NAMM sneak peaks were released, Ive been crossing my finger for ibanez to release something decent for the last 5 years or so, and everything is being uggly for my taste. Finally this bass has the wood color combo I like. Plus I have already played one of the premiums in my local store and those Nordstrand sounds beautiful


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePhilosopher said:


> You'd be hard-pressed to find a better guitar than an SLS C-7 for the money, especially if you're going used.



:Agreed: If I wanted a 7-string, the SLS is a huge contender.


----------



## MoonJelly

I got robbed a couple years ago, and I really wish I could find my old XL-2 in a pawn shop somewhere. Unfortunately I doubt they'll be returning to production any time soon.

.....Answer me this people..... if your whole claim to fame in the 60s-70s was you could make the sleekest neck possible, how in the hells bells did you not make tons of shred guitars in the 80s?? Oh yeah, the factory burned down


----------



## dirtool

A-Branger said:


> ^ Im with you, but over the azure blue on a 7 string



I'm with you too, i want the one one
i wonder why there is no ngd thread here before
i just knew ormsby guitars few days ago until those ngd threads popped out
and i miss all those runs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As much as I like the SH-5 in my Destroyer... I wanna get an EMG 81/60 set for it so I can use it as a pure-metal guitar.

I mean, seriously, this thing is all-black already, might as well go full Metallica and get EMGs. 






I'm seriously on the verge of buying a used 81/60 set. Someone stop me.


----------



## feraledge

Sold my M-II, now the GAS swells for a Horizon III, offset of some sort, or a new Charvel San Dimas, but really, I should probably just pay off my credit cards and hang tight since one of my three incoming (2 custom, 1 semi-"custom") will be here within a week or so and the others not long after... 





But this guy is creeping...


----------



## A-Branger

dirtool said:


> I'm with you too, i want the one one
> i wonder why there is no ngd thread here before
> i just knew ormsby guitars few days ago until those ngd threads popped out
> and i miss all those runs




there are no NGD for that shape as they are of the second run. The NGD so far are from the first. Perry is traveling to Korea this week to check the second run, then they would ship those to Australia for final QC and settup. So not too far for NGD of the TX shape.

just go and check the current dealers and see if they might have pre-order some of those. If not you would have to wait till all order have shipped to wait till the spares get released. Or wait till the next run for those


----------



## kevdes93

I might be trading my natural RGA and my JBM27 for a JPXI-7 and I'm SO pumped. I really hope this doesn't fall through, damn craigslist deals give me anxiety haha. This would be my first higher end guitar

This isn't the exact guitar but the black onyx ones all look the same pretty much so I grabbed a picture from Google


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Sold my M-II



The botched one?


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The botched one?



Yes, which means I spent the last few days answering questions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well if it means you can get that sexy Custom 24...


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well if it means you can get that sexy Custom 24...



I wish it did, but I don't think it does. Thinking I should probably pace myself right now and wait for all three incoming guitars to get here before I add on. 
I know that's not how the game is supposed to go though...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Trying to keep the RGD gas at the backburner for a bit as I don't need one just yet. 

But lately I've been eyeing the new Talmans, particularly for my country/rock sessions. As much as I adore my G&L Legacy, I wanna keep the live gear Ibby exclusive. 

Namely these:










I may even consider to swap the necks around. 

Add some Texas Specials on the tele and SD Antiquity Surfers on the strat and I'm set. Plus I don't have a sunburst or blue guitar in the stable yet.


----------



## JD27

Mr. Sonic Blue Strat
He's been knockin'
He won't' leave me alone


----------



## feraledge

^ Jazzmaster needs a friend. 

If I started a guitar company, I would call it Brownstone Guitars. Seems fitting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Trying to keep the RGD gas at the backburner for a bit as I don't need one just yet.
> 
> But lately I've been eyeing the new Talmans, particularly for my country/rock sessions. As much as I adore my G&L Legacy, I wanna keep the live gear Ibby exclusive.



This is why I wish Ibanez expanded the SA series. I'd love to see some higher end S-S-S SAs as well. It looks real nice with single coils.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> ^ Jazzmaster needs a friend.
> 
> If I started a guitar company, I would call it Brownstone Guitars. Seems fitting.



The Jazzmaster does need a friend and there is a really good deal at Sam Ash right now.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Emperor Guillotine said:


> GAS hasn't hit for awhile. But, the Sxun signature Schecter seems appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the Progauge Series model (which I'm guessing is the Japanese market equivalent of the Diamond Series here in the USA), and then there is the actual Artist custom model (which I'm guessing is a USA Custom).


GAS Round 2 with this thing.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've got my 30th birthday coming up in July so I'm on the look out for something new. Currently these are really getting my attention




























Or a battered Ibanez Universe of some description. Maybe even a PRS CE22 or another USA Jackson.


----------



## feraledge

^ You had me at Charvel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My guitar GAS is on the backburner right now. But I still wanna find me a Darkstone, AXS32, or one of these babies.


----------



## MoonJelly

I'm currently working my way out of debt (student loans ), but when I have the free income I'll probably buy whatever Sully is making at that time.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> Need the matching 6 string for my 2027X.



That satisfying moment when you just bought what you posted on "POST YOUR GAS"

...incoming NGD


----------



## haydn

The more I see them the more I want one. Not like I need another 7 string RGD... I just love the simplicity and reverse headstock.


----------



## Arkeion

Must. Resist.

Falling so hard for the JP16. Fuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Whilst getting my country/rock board together, I realized I don't have a wah for it. 

So I'm lusting for either an RMC 10:






Or a RMC Joe Walsh sig:


----------



## Spicypickles

Arkeion said:


> Must. Resist.
> 
> Falling so hard for the JP16. Fuuuuuuuuu






You and me both. 


It remind's me of Mrak's JP custom he had.


----------



## BMO

Skerv Raptor is my GAS. I NEED A RAPTOR IN MY LIFE WHY MUST I BE SO POOR! One day though....posted this one because I love that water droplet inlay!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I really didn't need to see this gold Destroyer...






...nor these Grecos either...













EDIT: Damn this store, now I want a theramin...


----------



## CaptainD00M

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Agreed, Im in the market for a MIJ LP preferably with a nitro finish and/or mojo of the Gold top, Tobacco Burst or White Custom variety.

And I finally have the cash to sate my desire


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yo, when the hell did Ibanez make a gold Destroyer? That thing's beautiful. 

EDIT: That Greco Deluxe Gold Top. Bruh.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yo, when the hell did Ibanez make a gold Destroyer? That thing's beautiful.



They didn't. It was an aftermarket job on an old Destroyer 2.


----------



## narad

Arkeion said:


> Must. Resist.
> 
> Falling so hard for the JP16. Fuuuuuuuuu



When they first released the specs I was like, aw man, totally phoned it in. Now I think it's the JP I'm most likely to buy - that arm contour and figured neck is just too appealing.


----------



## Arkeion

narad said:


> When they first released the specs I was like, aw man, totally phoned it in. Now I think it's the JP I'm most likely to buy - that arm contour and figured neck is just too appealing.



That's exactly how I felt. I do wish it had the JP trem, but the FR1000 really doesn't disappoint me, I just prefer the ease of setup with the JP.

But aesthetically, this thing is sooooooooo fvckin hot.


----------



## Spicypickles

I think it's going to be my next major purchase. Floyd Gas and just really wanting a JP for years.....plus the rest of the specs.


----------



## Arkeion

Spicypickles said:


> I think it's going to be my next major purchase. Floyd Gas and just really wanting a JP for years.....plus the rest of the specs.



Same here. They drop in July IIRC. I kinda dig it being unloaded as well. I just can't get over how well the maple of the headstock pairs with the body finish.

I already know they all play great, so I really just buy my JPs based off aesthetics


----------



## Extreme Rhinoceros

A friend of mine recently got a prs custom 24 with a Floyd, and having played it I want one soooo bad. It doesn't exactly help that I'm a broke student tho


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Mattykoda

I need it. I want it.


----------



## SonicBlur

dirtool said:


>



What is this!? It's awesome!


----------



## MajorTom

This is a really polarizing guitar, you either love it or hate it, it's the only Michael Angelo Batio signature series guitar that I don't have yet, but here it is, I give you the rocket guitar:





Michael Batio ROCKET Metallic Silver w/c | Dean Guitars

It is by no means an expensive guitar, the problem is just finding a Dean Guitar dealer in the U.K. who not only sells them, I know Thomann have them in stock but I hate buying stuff from them, but has one in stock unlike Gear4Music who say that they have stock available but actually don't, after yesterdays guitar purchase, this is the last of Michael Angelo Batio signature series guitars that I need to buy before my collection of his signature series of guitars is complete.


----------



## gunch

Was seriously 99% decided on a Tele, but this, THIS 

Kind of concerned about the wide/fat though


----------



## ThePIGI King

SonicBlur said:


> What is this!? It's awesome!



KM7-Mk II in an exclusive colour form that store


----------



## inprognito

photo storage




image hosting


----------



## SonicBlur

ThePIGI King said:


> KM7-Mk II in an exclusive colour form that store



That's a KM-7!? WOW!! I had a Trans Black one from the original run and I loved it, sold it to pay some bills but this particular one is just insane!!


----------



## JD27




----------



## Emperor Guillotine

^ How? What? Where? When?

...too much damn money probably.


----------



## eightsixboy

Arkeion said:


> Must. Resist.
> 
> Falling so hard for the JP16. Fuuuuuuuuu




How much are these?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After getting my Bill & Becky L500XL for my Iceman... I need another for my Destroyer. You know a pickup is good when actually getting it makes you GAS for another.


----------



## JD27

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^ How? What? Where? When?
> 
> ...too much damn money probably.


How?
With your wallet.

What?
Limited Edition (Magnificent 7 Series, 500 each) American Standard Telecaster with matching headstock 

Where?
Zzounds/Sweetwater/anywhere fine Fender instruments are sold

When?
Right now

They are $1399, so $100 more than a normal American Standard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man, when I saw that Tele in an email a few days ago...


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, when I saw that Tele in an email a few days ago...



Yeah, it's a recipe for bad choices. Ohhh just maybe I can find a way, I do need a proper Telecaster.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath

Just discovered this exists. I used to have an old F series with a crappy trem, this one has all the specs I'm looking for: extended scale length, cheep hardware and electronics (for upgrading), bolt-on neck, and under $400.
F-200B - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## MoonJelly

ProtoTechDeath said:


> Just discovered this exists. I used to have an old F series with a crappy trem, this one has all the specs I'm looking for: extended scale length, cheep hardware and electronics (for upgrading), bolt-on neck, and under $400.
> F-200B - The ESP Guitar Company



If only it was a 7 string 
I've always liked the Forest shape.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Well, gents...I think it is about that time. This is going to be a weird one for me.

Fender Pink Paisley






Fender Blue Flower






Here they are together.






And here's a little twist. The blue one in the front is a Crook.
Paisleys | Crook Custom Guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I've been wanting to get a cheap Squier strat for the sole purpose of doing my own Paisley.


----------



## dirtool

street price $699,omg


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Well, gents...I think it is about that time. This is going to be a weird one for me.
> 
> Fender Pink Paisley



Approved. Here's my '87 MIJ. Cool guitar!


----------



## lewis

dirtool said:


> street price $699,omg



I just purchased the Green one   Im waiting for it to arrive in the shop now for collection.

I traded in 2 guitars and 1 old amp for money off it too


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Eyeing this lawsuit Ibanez V.






It's a bolt-on but I don't care. Id love to grab it and jam a Duncan Seth Lover set on it and just rock out vintage style.


----------



## technomancer

inprognito said:


> photo storage



Came SO close to pulling the trigger on that one myself  Not sure where that one ended up.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Came SO close to pulling the trigger on that one myself  *Not sure where that one ended up*.



In your dreams, haunting you apparently.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Really GASing for one of these:






Especially if it only had one F hole on the upper bout like a PRS. It not a 'traditional' Doom machine, but I just think it would be awesome to Doom on.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Came SO close to pulling the trigger on that one myself  Not sure where that one ended up.



wow, sick. would have ended up with me had I only seen it!

edit: at $5100, I'm going to withdraw that statement


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

CaptainD00M said:


> Especially if it only had one F hole on the upper bout like a PRS. It not a 'traditional' Doom machine, but I just think it would be awesome to Doom on.



If you try hard enough, anything could be doom  I play doom/sludge on my Ibanez AS93, and it works like a charm.


----------



## CaptainD00M

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> If you try hard enough, anything could be doom  I play doom/sludge on my Ibanez AS93, and it works like a charm.



Ah yeah man, preaching to the converted. I recorded my bands last EP on an Eastwood Mosrite copy with stock P90's. I've doomed on a strat too, albeit with humbuckers, though I must admit to me it didn't feel quite right.

I was thinking more in terms of potential feedback due to the semi-hollowness. But Pepper Kennan has been rocking a black Es-335 in Down for a few years now and when I saw that I thought it was a brilliant move.


----------



## JD27

CaptainD00M said:


> Ah yeah man, preaching to the converted. I recorded my bands last EP on an Eastwood Mosrite copy with stock P90's. I've doomed on a strat too, albeit with humbuckers, though I must admit to me it didn't feel quite right.
> 
> I was thinking more in terms of potential feedback due to the semi-hollowness. But Pepper Kennan has been rocking a black Es-335 in Down for a few years now and when I saw that I thought it was a brilliant move.



Those Eastwoods look awesome, always wanted to try one. I felt naturally inclined to play some really heavy doom riffs on my PRS SE 277 Semi Hollow with P90s, it works perfectly.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I really need to get myself one of these:


----------



## Fathand

Gibson Les Paul. Gotta have one, will get one, must get one. Have mercy!





...well, not that one - I rather live in my house than sell it to get... hold on, let me think this over again..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Everyone should own a Paul. Or at least a variant of a Les Paul. 

I still want one, in fact.  Still got my eyes on that AR200, but found out they made one in a purdy burst.






EDIT: Holy ....... And now the Mystique is my new favorite shape.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

The GAS is back in full effect for the Viper 200B baritone...I love my PRS and all, but I did originally set out wanting a baritone 6 to experiment with different tunings. I'm thinking this guitar will be mine in the near future!


----------



## CaptainD00M

JD27 said:


> Those Eastwoods look awesome, always wanted to try one. I felt naturally inclined to play some really heavy doom riffs on my PRS SE 277 Semi Hollow with P90s, it works perfectly.



Yeah man for the cash they are surprisingly good, even their pickups, at least in this one are solid as anything. I was surprised too because even though this things body is basswood its still getting up toward Les Paul weight.

P90's are awesome for Doom, especially if you want Iommi circa 69 tones, when I get another les paul I may do the HB bridge p90 Neck combo for giggles.


----------



## hanzzen

This thing speaks to me so much. dat binding. Would swap out the EMGs for something different though.


----------



## JD27




----------



## zero_end




----------



## dirtool

lewis said:


> I just purchased the Green one   Im waiting for it to arrive in the shop now for collection.
> 
> I traded in 2 guitars and 1 old amp for money off it too



waiting for your NGD


----------



## lewis

dirtool said:


> waiting for your NGD



absolutely  I will update it with tone tests too (Using a Kemper) after a period of time.

Im excited to hear the Nazgul and Sentient set for the first time too.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


>



The world needs more maple fretboard equipped PRS guitars.


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> The world needs more maple fretboard equipped PRS guitars.



Probably my favorite PRS that I have ever seen. If I had $5500 for one, that is what I would want. The CE24 in Black Satin in cool and more likely what I can actually afford though, haha!

PRS Custom 24 Artist Package w/Floyd Rose and Figured Top - Faded Bluejean | Sweetwater.com


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Probably my favorite PRS that I have ever seen. If I had $5500 for one, that is what I would want. The CE24 in Black Satin in cool and more likely what I can actually afford though, haha!
> 
> PRS Custom 24 Artist Package w/Floyd Rose and Figured Top - Faded Bluejean | Sweetwater.com



That's pretty damn hot. $5500 is actually less than I was thinking it would be.


----------



## Blood Tempest

These two are probably my favorite PRS guitars I've seen:












One day, I hope to own something similar to parts of each of those. My wallet says no right now, but some day...


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> That's pretty damn hot. $5500 is actually less than I was thinking it would be.



Yeah for a PRS like that one, it's probably pretty reasonable. Whale Blue and Faded Bluejean are my 2 favorite colors they have. The maple board is just awesome, but the unfinished headstock just puts it over the top awesome. You just don't see many PRS like that. They have one of these too. 

PRS P245 Semi-Hollow, Artist Package - Obsidian, Pattern Neck | Sweetwater.com

That's it, I'm walking down the street to the factory and banging on the door until they listen to reason and work me out a deal! I'll clean the bathroom, sweep the floor, just let me have one.


----------



## Spicypickles

I wish maple boards were the norm as compared to rosewood boards.


Dusty's PRS up there ^ is one of the most GAS inducing guitars out there.


That's where I'm currently sitting on the gas list. JPX's and PRS floyded 24's.


----------



## lewis

dirtool said:


> waiting for your NGD



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/311131-ngd-jackson-slat3-7-lots-maple-ghostbusters-content-slimer-pic-heavy.html#post4586866


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

90s ESP M-II Custom (Purple/Blue)






90s Heartfield Talon II (Midnight Blue)






Someone might get the connection between both of these guitars. GAS-ing for both at the moment.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Blood Tempest said:


>



Holy crap that finish is AMAZEBALLS 

I'd love it more with an ebony board personally, but your right tempest thats a sweet axe!


----------



## Bdtunn

Seeing most of these guitars makes my wallet thank god I'm left handed.........


----------



## ThePIGI King

It just looks so beautiful. Not sure what it'd be like without inlays, but I wouldn't mind finding out.


----------



## asher

Anytime I see a Holcomb on here, I kick myself for not getting a Warring


----------



## feraledge

It's a good thing I'm out of this guitar buying game for a while now, cause HOT DAMN:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> 90s ESP M-II Custom (Purple/Blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90s Heartfield Talon II (Midnight Blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone might get the connection between both of these guitars. GAS-ing for both at the moment.



I know the connections, but goddamn those finishes. 

Always wanted a Talon as well. Wasn't much of a Buckethead fanboy, but still loved the shape, headstock, and pickguard.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know the connections, but goddamn those finishes.
> 
> Always wanted a Talon as well. Wasn't much of a Buckethead fanboy, but still loved the shape, headstock, and pickguard.








Figured that I would go ahead and put this out there. I'm on the hunt for both guitars right now. If anyone wouldn't mind keeping an eye out for me and/or providing me with any leads on where I could find a 90s ESP M-II Custom or a 90s Heartfield Talon II like the ones I posted above, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## MoshJosh

Still want one of these someday


----------



## dirtool




----------



## CaptainD00M

feraledge said:


> It's a good thing I'm out of this guitar buying game for a while now, cause HOT DAMN:
> [/IMG]



I remember you saying something similar in 2015 

And yes, that finish is amazing.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

^ I love the colors, now they can work on the price.


----------



## feraledge

CaptainD00M said:


> I remember you saying something similar in 2015
> 
> And yes, that finish is amazing.



Never say never... But this time it is more than likely. Have to hold off on purchases for a while, but STK is making that harder.
I'm really thinking about giving building a shot though...


----------



## CaptainD00M

feraledge said:


> Never say never... But this time it is more than likely. Have to hold off on purchases for a while, but STK is making that harder.
> I'm really thinking about giving building a shot though...



Basically I have enough cash to buy myself a decent LPC replica and do a couple mods then I'm in the same boat. I need to invest in my recording rig, and I should have enough to grab a decent fairly accurate guitar kit to start getting used to building.

But that won't mean .... when the next affordable pretty guitar that looks like what I want at that time


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been wanting another RG with a set of Gravity Storms. 

And I wouldn't mind them with the Dark Matter housing. 







Probably give the RG a relic/stripped finish to match it.


----------



## asher

That's really sweet, wow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really wishing I went with this instead of the MF280 I bought.


----------



## ConstantSea




----------



## katsusand

Bacchus Handmade series T7
ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãBacchus


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Those blue and green RGs...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I have recently put my beef with floatting bridges asside and been wanting one of these very bad.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

These three, but not built by Halo and each with a Graphtech Ghost System.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

There's a store in Melb that just recently restocked a bunch of Reverend Guitars. And this one in particular caught my interest.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm not technically allowed to have any more GAS this year, but Schecter and Epiphone are making that very difficult to maintain, so...


----------



## shadowlife

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Those blue and green RGs...




I love the blue one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hnnnggg trying not to buy a strandberg OS8 right now.





I'm also trying not to order a custom from carillion or skervesen right now since I haven't even gotten my carvin V8 multiscale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This, or the Recto 4x12. Halp.


----------



## Simic

GAS is so strong right now. Please someone convince me against it ;_;


----------



## odibrom

It's a 6 string on a 7 string forum, it's blasphemy!... lol just kidding.


----------



## Spicypickles

You shouldn't get it.








Get the white one.


----------



## A-Branger

agree^^


----------



## Masoo2

I'm really GASing for one of the Ormsby HypeGTR 8 strings, as it's the only model from the GTR lineup that I'm actually interested in. 28.2 inches on the low end would be *nice*.

Still don't know which finish interests me the most. The exotic models looks pretty nice though.


----------



## Beefmuffin

My GAS is and always will be the unattainable Ouija guitar from Pondman


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Beefmuffin said:


> My GAS is and always will be any guitar from Pondman



Fixed.

And since I bought my Mesa cab... don't really have too much GAS right now. If I do, it's for a Randall T2/V2 and an old Ibanez RGD.


----------



## hairychris

Electrical Guitar Company | The finest aluminum instruments


----------



## StrmRidr

This, minus the red pimple.


----------



## MemphisHawk

A 28" 7 string scale custom shop Mayones? Yes please.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Pulled the image from Google. My buddy and I want to start a funeral doom project and Gibson is the first thing to come to mind. There's a shop about an hour from me that carries all of the nice ones too. Once my hand-fracture heals enough to where I can play again, I'm going straight there to check it out.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MemphisHawk said:


> A 28" 7 string scale custom shop Mayones? Yes please.


Where does it say that the guitar has a 28" scale length? I thought that 27" was Mayones' baritone scale length?

That finish is incredible though.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Where does it say that the guitar has a 28" scale length? I thought that 27" was Mayones' baritone scale length?
> 
> That finish is incredible though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sidejack Baritone Blackout &#8211; Eastwood Custom Guitars





This may put a damper on my RGD plans...


----------



## Thrashman

Misha's orange Jackson  Seriously nice guitar, the only conventional neck I've felt comfortable playing in a very long time.


----------



## StrmRidr




----------



## dirtool




----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sidejack Baritone Blackout  Eastwood Custom Guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may put a damper on my RGD plans...



I was gonna pop in here and post something else, but this guitar is now my new GAS.  Hot damn!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sidejack Baritone Blackout  Eastwood Custom Guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may put a damper on my RGD plans...



Oh my god I need this for sludge and doom reasons.


----------



## Fathand

Got my Les Paul GAS satisfied with a pair of PRS SC's - now I need to strut with a strat (type) model. I'm liking this:


----------



## Leviathus

Fathand said:


> Got my Les Paul GAS satisfied with a pair of PRS SC's - now I need to strut with a strat (type) model. I'm liking this:



Yeaaauh das what i'm talkin 'bout


----------



## feraledge

I noticed a pattern, when a guitar is getting close to done, that's when my GAS seems to be the worst. Fortunately, I can't jump on any of these right now, but this is what I find myself looking at when I'm not playing my Horizon...

















And somewhere down the line, I will definitely find a way, probably years though...




If not that see thru black, maybe the next custom? Swamp ash body, flamed maple top, faded denim finish, and, of course, maple fretboard... Probably the only way that happens is that I win the lottery.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can't tell from the picture. Is that a Formula or a Mystique?


----------



## feraledge

Formula


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ah. Darn, I prefer the Mystique over the Formula.


----------



## zappatton2

I'm GASsing for my old archtop Beast. Really needed to make ends meet and sold it off for one-fifth what I paid, really miss it. Aside from the weight (it really was a backbreaker), it was just about the perfect guitar for me. Sadly, I don't play much at all these days, but seeing that thing hanging on my wall really motivated me to pull it down and tinker with it.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ah. Darn, I prefer the Mystique over the Formula.



Formula doesn't have that absolutely HIT headstock though


----------



## Zado




----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ah. Darn, I prefer the Mystique over the Formula.



I really wish they would have given the Formula a shot instead of the Mystique. That headstock is a deal breaker for me and the Formula has a much better heel. 
To each their own. 

Also, since this was announced it was on my radar, but Pondman is really turning up the crackle GAS heat these days.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Seriously gassing for a Semi hollow, esp LP flavoured.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Original Series SL7 - preferably a red one





ESP E-II Standard Series T-B7 - preferably a white one





But, of course, being ESP, they only made them for a short limited time before discontinuing them forever......I need my baritone 7's back, ESP!


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> I noticed a pattern, when a guitar is getting close to done, that's when my GAS seems to be the worst. Fortunately, I can't jump on any of these right now, but this is what I find myself looking at when I'm not playing my Horizon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhere down the line, I will definitely find a way, probably years though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not that see thru black, maybe the next custom? Swamp ash body, flamed maple top, faded denim finish, and, of course, maple fretboard... Probably the only way that happens is that I win the lottery.



I would imagine since you like that Jackson, do also like the 80's Horizon with the same blade headstock? Since you're the Horizon evangelist I would imagine you already own one


----------



## dirtool

i have an obsession about maple fretboard suddenly


----------



## littleredguitars2

i really want both a strandberg os6 in blue/maple (trem or hardtail. either one) and a mayones regius. until i try both of these, i will always lust after them both. here are two i saw recently.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Ikke said:


> ESP Original Series SL7 - preferably a red one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Even though I steered away from overtly-metal guitars lately...










Really, REALLY wanna find the white or chameleon green Xiphos.

That, or an old Rocket Roll II.






Still feel dumb for passing up one of these for $300. Back when I thought basswood was the devil.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> I would imagine since you like that Jackson, do also like the 80's Horizon with the same blade headstock? Since you're the Horizon evangelist I would imagine you already own one



Horizon evangelist, I'll wear with pride. But I actually only have the two (Custom and BS7) right now. I do always keep my eyes out for an old lawsuit headstock one. It would be awesome. Doubtful it would be anytime soon.


----------



## feraledge

All these damn Vs coming around...


----------



## feraledge

Hot damn.


----------



## Blytheryn

This, or any Daem 6er for that matter... Hope I get a slot when the shop opens up again!


----------



## Ikke

BrailleDecibel said:


>



Isn't she gorgeous! I actually have one just not in red


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Horizon evangelist, I'll wear with pride. But I actually only have the two (Custom and BS7) right now. I do always keep my eyes out for an old lawsuit headstock one. It would be awesome. Doubtful it would be anytime soon.



There's a pink one with a lawsuit headstock on eBay right now. I think it $1200? And I'm so close to buying an FR-7. I was looking at pictures of one and ended funded your post when you got yours.


----------



## dirtool

maple fretboard obsession #2


----------



## Blood Tempest

HHHNNNNNNNNGGGGG!!!!


----------



## lewis

Blood Tempest said:


> HHHNNNNNNNNGGGGG!!!!



what model is this!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> what model is this!!!!



It was just introduced. It's on Samash right now but I don't remember the name. It's like $999.


----------



## odibrom

I'm kind of curious of what the circuit is meant to do on that particular "S"...


----------



## A-Branger

3 way pickup switch and coil tap switch. Just like all the other recent Iron labels.

only thing not sure is which is which


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> There's a pink one with a lawsuit headstock on eBay right now. I think it $1200? And I'm so close to buying an FR-7. I was looking at pictures of one and ended funded your post when you got yours.



The *ONLY* argument I have against the FR7 is the BS-7. That satin neck is just amazing. It's the best 7 I've ever owned, but that's no slight on the FR7. That guitar was great, but I was reaching for the BS7 every time. 
$1600 on the 87 Horizon. It's a beaut.


----------



## MatthewK

Taylor GS Mini. Had one, thought I needed a "more serious" git of a standard size/scale and solid wood. Didn't like it half as much.


----------



## Blytheryn

God the GAS for one of these ESP's is so strong. Sure, I could get an LTD or an Edwards, and there is by far nothing wrong with them. But I crave the ESP.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> The *ONLY* argument I have against the FR7 is the BS-7. That satin neck is just amazing. It's the best 7 I've ever owned, but that's no slight on the FR7. That guitar was great, but I was reaching for the BS7 every time.
> $1600 on the 87 Horizon. It's a beaut.



Pretty indeed. I love the pink. Regarding the BS7, I'm not big on maple fretboards but I like it. I saw there's a new BS-7 with ebony. I'll check it out if I ever have a chance to play one.


----------



## Blood Tempest

lewis said:


> what model is this!!!!



Here ya go: Ibanez SIX7FDFM Iron Label 7-String - Dark Space Burst | Sweetwater.com


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Pretty indeed. I love the pink. Regarding the BS7, I'm not big on maple fretboards but I like it. I saw there's a new BS-7 with ebony. I'll check it out if I ever have a chance to play one.



Let's just go ahead and post that bad boy up here...


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Let's just go ahead and post that bad boy up here...



Yup that's the one. I wonder why they went to a bolty though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If that had a maple board like the old one, that would be one of the coolest 7-string ever. 26.5'', Floyd Rose, maple board, cock stock...


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Yup that's the one. I wonder why they went to a bolty though.



Gives it a little more attack and bite. If you don't mind the neck joint, it's definitely got it's positives. And it's probably cheaper to make, so ESP might incentivize that. 
Or he based a lot of his model off of having older bolty cockstock Horizons personally. As a former owner of an awesome one, I can certainly get behind that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This is honestly the last thing I'd expect myself to want.











HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If that had a maple board like the old one, that would be one of the coolest 7-string ever. 26.5'', Floyd Rose, maple board, cock stock...



I like it the way it is. But then again, I like me some black guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aesthetically, I thought the BS-7 was perfect in it's previous incarnation. 






But spec-wise, I love the 26.5'' scale and the bolt-on neck, and would probably prefer the D-activators over the CL-LF.

Plus, maple-necked 7-strings are hard as .... to find.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aesthetically, I thought the BS-7 was perfect in it's previous incarnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But spec-wise, I love the 26.5'' scale and the bolt-on neck, and would probably prefer the D-activators over the CL-LF.
> 
> Plus, maple-necked 7-strings are hard as .... to find.



I'm good on the 25.5" of the original, it's my favorite 7. How about D Activator and Liquifier?


----------



## Keel

Gotta love a black seven with a maple neck. Looks super metal in an old school way. Totally agree about the whole 26.5 scale and bolt on thing, way better imo. Speaking of 26.5", bolt on, black, maple board guitars, I've been really wanting this legator opus for a while and sam ash just restocked...


----------



## StrongFish91

This is someone's custom. Give it 7 strings and black hardware and you have the perfect guitar for me right now (my aesthetic preferences are somewhat peculiar).


----------



## narad

StrongFish91 said:


> This is someone's custom. Give it 7 strings and black hardware and you have the perfect guitar for me right now (my aesthetic preferences are somewhat peculiar).



I could get with that. Outrageous color for an outrageous shape.


----------



## Ikke

Super Tele GAS - FGN JIL-ASH-DE664-M WNF






To buy or not to buy.....hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## theicon2125

I've had GAS for this since I first saw Dave post one of the prototypes on instagram. Now that it's real the GAS has gotten 10 times worse.


----------



## Stooge1996

Ikke said:


> Super Tele GAS - FGN JIL-ASH-DE664-M WNF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To buy or not to buy.....hmmmmmmmm......



Buy! wish i got this model over the standard silverburst. Still a killer guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still want the Randall T2/V2, but at the same time I want some pedals for extra versatility...

The Randall will handle the metal, while the AMT M2 could handle the Marshall crunch







Because somehow those crazy bat.... Russians somehow stuffed a ....ing 2203 in a pedal. 

Also, because I want that sludgy doom/Iommi sound for some more sludgier stuff...


----------



## Ikke

ESP HORIZION II - ASH &#12471;&#12540;&#12473;&#12523;&#12540;&#12524;&#12483;&#12489; &#12473;&#12523;&#12540;&#12493;&#12483;&#12463;


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still want the Randall T2/V2, but at the same time I want some pedals for extra versatility...
> 
> The Randall will handle the metal, while the AMT M2 could handle the Marshall crunch



For the Marshall crunch I'd hold out for the Friedman BE pedal. Sounds amazing so far, and if the stonehead is any indication, I'm not sure AMT can do a good marshall tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not going for the hot-rodded sound, just a standard low-gain to mid-gain Plexi/JCM-style crunch. From what I've heard from the pedal, it sounds fairly authentic.


----------



## dirtool

maple fretboard obsession #3 
clearance for $499
the gas is going to explode


----------



## feraledge

This in 6 strings:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> For the Marshall crunch I'd hold out for the Friedman BE pedal. Sounds amazing so far, and if the stonehead is any indication, I'm not sure AMT can do a good marshall tone.



I was thnking about what you said, and I decided to check out some other MIAB pedals... 

The Zvex Distortron seems up my alley. At low gains, it really does a nice Plexi crunch. I'm not sure how it compares to the AMT, but it seems really nice.


----------



## JD27

Not helping my Mockingbird GAS after seeing GNR last night...


----------



## Blood Tempest

KILLING ME!!!!!!


----------



## Blytheryn

Blood Tempest said:


> KILLING ME!!!!!!



Is that black, matte black or stealth black?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Blytheryn said:


> Is that black, matte black or stealth black?



Satin black according to the Jackson website.


----------



## Blytheryn

Blood Tempest said:


> Satin black according to the Jackson website.



Also known as "sex black".


----------



## Spicypickles

You're all wrong. 

It's flat black.


----------



## JD27

Also regretable that JC didn't give me his Friedman last night, but at least it sounded awesome.


----------



## MattThePenguin

FUUUUUUUUUUUCKCKCCKCC


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Not helping my Mockingbird GAS after seeing GNR last night...



I love this pic, because even Slash looks confused as to how a BC Rich got there.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I love this pic, because even Slash looks confused as to how a BC Rich got there.



He actually played a red one with FR like this (probably the same one) and a natural colored hardtail. He played a ton of of LPs obviously, a white Firebird, a EDS-1275, and a Guild Crossroads double neck. And he is not confused with the Mockingbirds, he has been rocking them for a long time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I don't think he even started using Les Pauls until the AfD sessions, when he was given the Les Paul clone.

Also, this Plexi/Marshall pedal hunt is hard. I like the sound of the AMT M-series pedals, and the ZVex pedals sound either really good or really bad in demos. 

...., I even changed my mind on the Sabbra Cadabra. Starting to look into the Black Arts Destroyer or the Earthquaker Acapulco Gold











The Acapulco emulates a Sunn Model T, but Matt Pike was apparently a big user of the Oath side of the BAT Destroyer. .... me pedal finding is hard.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^I don't think he even started using Les Pauls until the AfD sessions, when he was given the Les Paul clone.
> 
> Also, this Plexi/Marshall pedal hunt is hard. I like the sound of the AMT M-series pedals, and the ZVex pedals sound either really good or really bad in demos.
> 
> ...., I even changed my mind on the Sabbra Cadabra. Starting to look into the Black Arts Destroyer or the Earthquaker Acapulco Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Acapulco emulates a Sunn Model T, but Matt Pike was apparently a big user of the Oath side of the BAT Destroyer. .... me pedal finding is hard.



I have a Sabbra Cadabra and Acapulco Gold. They are both very cool, the Sabbra Cadabra is Sabbath in a box. The Acapulco is works good for things like that too though. I like to use them on Channel A of my Dual Dark 50 and set the gain just on the edge of clean breakup, then push it over with either pedal.

Maybe a Dirty Little Secret for the plexi pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not sure if it's the demos that make it sound like it does, but every demo I've heard makes the DLS sound too fuzzy, buzzy, and muddy. Even rolled back it doesn't sound like what I'm looking for. The M-Drive and Distortron have that Plexi-esque attack when rolled back.


----------



## pastanator

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Acapulco emulates a Sunn Model T, but Matt Pike was apparently a big user of the Oath side of the BAT Destroyer. .... me pedal finding is hard.


 
For what it's worth, if you're after the Matt pike thing black arts put out a Matt pike signature distortion/boost at summer NAMM. It's called the rabid mammal


----------



## Blytheryn

I miss her, guys... Oh well, I know what to tell the custom shop what to make me when I get around to it.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> I miss her, guys... Oh well, I know what to tell the custom shop what to make me when I get around to it.



Do it. For real. Do it.


----------



## Masoo2

_Really_ considering ordering one of the Ormsby HypeGTR Exotic 8s, but that RG852 on Axe Palace's website with gold hardware is really catching my eye.

I'm leaning towards the Ormsby due to the scale lengths (I already have an RG8, probably going to dedicate it to Drop F/Drop F#) so I can have better clarity tuning to E and lower.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Do it. For real. Do it.



It would literally be the exact same Horizon, except with a Floyd. That guitar was perfect except for that. No pickup rings either, I have a simple taste in guitars.


----------



## TheFightingCPA

I'm fighting myself so hard not to put a down payment on this: Ibanez Prestige RG752MQFX Exclusive Axe Palace Limited Run 7-String Transparent Aqua Blue (ONLY 12 MADE ) *Pre-Order* | The Axe Palace

I recently got a great deal on Majesty 6 string so I'm recovering at the moment.


----------



## feraledge

Rare head GAS.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Really not a good time for these to come up ye olde pawn shop...


----------



## dhgrind

feraledge said:


> This



i based the k-vader roughly around this. really just wanted this. i'm reconsidering extending my current enlistment just a bit longer to buy this 

i'm waiting on an aristides 070 and then this damn thing comes busting in demanding all my moneys.


----------



## Vrollin

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Really not a good time for these to come up ye olde pawn shop...



Oh wow, if you're not going to grab them, mind sharing which shop, and how much they are?
Was the LP a bolt on or set neck? Always have my eye open for some old ibanez wood, especially a nice lawsuit LP...


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

I'm GASing for an Aristides 060 so badly, I'm torn between two colours and their types of finishes..





Their Marble white has grown on me..







And I adore Purple! This is their Satin Marble.






Then the shiny as .... Purple Marble..





And then there's the Purple Shiny Sparkley one...


I'm so torn. That and I'm worried about the neck being too thin?


----------



## Psionic

Heavy Gas for one of these: (literally one because i bought the Jpx in the pictures today. now i just need a Black Sugar Jp7/Jpx7 and a DDII preferably Bfr)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Vrollin said:


> Oh wow, if you're not going to grab them, mind sharing which shop, and how much they are?
> Was the LP a bolt on or set neck? Always have my eye open for some old ibanez wood, especially a nice lawsuit LP...



MUSIC SWOP SHOP ONLINE

It's based in Carlton VIC. It's where I got the last 2 MIJ Ibbys and a few exotic instruments like the Chinese erhu and guqin. 

They get a fair amount of lawsuit models come in every now and then, usually under a grand. Currently they've got a ton of Grecos both set and bolt on neck models coming in regularly. That Burny is something I would've got if I didn't have my finances focused on other things right now. 

Even cooler is right next door is:

Vintage Musical Instruments | Melbourne

This is more geared towards the vintage market so there's a fair bit of funky stuff here (like a theramin I really want). The website layout is the same on both stores incidentally. 

And across the road...

Fretted Instruments - Vintage & Used Guitars | 130 Elgin Street Carlton, Victoria 3053 Australia | (03) 9347 4833

More vintage gear and some nice Devi Ever pedals. They also have some new Tokais in stock and a cool Gibson SG Melody Maker I want for some reason. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Very unimpressive GAS here, but I used to own an RG7321 years back. I really loved it, so I decided to buy one for cheap off of Reverb with a hard case. It'll be a project guitar of sorts. Excited to have one again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Really not a good time for these to come up ye olde pawn shop...



I know that's a vintage one, but that looks like the modern AR200 I was looking at.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ The model in the photo is supposedly a 2002 MIK Artist. It's being sold rather cheaply. 

Though having said that, since I'm in a financial restraint mode and currently focusing on one of those Talman Tele clones, I'll wait until I come across one of the Genesis models instead.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, it looked different than the MiK one.  The ToM, headstock, and TRC all looked different. I thought it was a minty vintage one.


----------



## oushuehue

would love to get an 80's shredder guitar with 3 humbuckers, especially this one 




also I really love the guitars with bomber/warplane kind graphics


----------



## KnightBrolaire

[url=https://postimage.org/]

free image upload[/URL]



image sharing sites

I'm normally not a fan of metallic finishes but seeing all these guitars on my instagram feed with color changing paint is making me GAS hard.


----------



## Fathand

Got my guitars in order now, but now I need this to support them:


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Rare head GAS.


----------



## JD27




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Hey Gibson...


----------



## Ikke

ESP VP-L-FR






Probably could do without the floyd. But, I'd probably get it for the color alone.


----------



## StevenC

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Really not a good time for these to come up ye olde pawn shop...



Oooooh... I'd play all sorts of Genesis on that!


----------



## gunch

Ikke said:


> Super Tele GAS - FGN JIL-ASH-DE664-M WNF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To buy or not to buy.....hmmmmmmmm......



Yoooo das hot mane


----------



## Ikke

silverabyss said:


> Yoooo das hot mane



There's some on Reverb and eBay right now, if you're looking to get one.


----------



## Ikke

Mayones Regius 7M 4Ever - This is what I almost bought before I decided to get my custom. Still want one though.


----------



## Blytheryn




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After a ton of reading and searching, I think I finally found the MIAB pedal I want






It's JFET like the AMT products, but this seems to really nail that old JMP/JCM crunch.


----------



## feraledge

Really feeling it these days...





I was at a shop the other day, they had a used RR1T in stock and I went right to it. Dude working walks up, "man that things rips, you NEED to hear it!" Of course, I oblige. I turn around to see what he's plugging me into. And it's a $100 new Blackstar practice amp. 
$1600 guitar used. $100 amp.
Salesman fail. 
Was an awesome guitar though. Amp sucked.


----------



## JD27

Wonder why they didn't give these a Floyd? Also it is July and neither V model is anywhere to be found.


----------



## feraledge

ESP Vs are just too big for me. Too bad I just started coming around on the Arrow and realized that I find a full V more comfortable than an RR.


----------



## StrmRidr

feraledge said:


> Really feeling it these days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at a shop the other day, they had a used RR1T in stock and I went right to it. Dude working walks up, "man that things rips, you NEED to hear it!" Of course, I oblige. I turn around to see what he's plugging me into. And it's a $100 new Blackstar practice amp.
> $1600 guitar used. $100 amp.
> Salesman fail.
> Was an awesome guitar though. Amp sucked.



A bit off topic but have you ever seen the quicksilver finish in person and how does it look? I have intense GAS for a King V and I love the look of this one but I've never seen one anywhere. It's kind of hard to judge the finish with the stock Jackson photos.


----------



## curlyvice

I blame feral and JD for all this GAS. Have recently switched back to playing mostly 6's and ESP seems to be the only brand doing it for me these days.






And this for Open-B goodness


EDIT: Imgur photos won't embed? Dang.


----------



## feraledge

StrmRidr said:


> A bit off topic but have you ever seen the quicksilver finish in person and how does it look? I have intense GAS for a King V and I love the look of this one but I've never seen one anywhere. It's kind of hard to judge the finish with the stock Jackson photos.



I dig it. I really liked the quicksilver SL2 Pro (with the black Jackson logo), but tried it out twice and both were lemons. The finish was really cool in person. There's a mild flaking in it, but not a ton, it's a relatively flat color so the images tend to capture the color fairly accurately.
I'd own one FWIW.


----------



## Ulvhedin

The damn gas never ends...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

All of a ....ing sudden, I'm GASing for Jackson Kellys. Like, I went on reverb looking for some guitars, and I just saw one that made me think "eh's cool" to "I HAVE A MIGHTY NEED."






...., I think the seeds for Jackson fanboyism are starting to be planted.


----------



## A-Branger

^^ you GAS for everything


----------



## Fathand

Speaking of Kelly's, I could go with the KE1 Marty Friedman model - but luckily the price for these is totally bonkers nowadays. So light GAS, but out of reach. Maybe one day.


----------



## coreysMonster

Last week I said to my girlfriend that I was done buying music gear for a while, that I have everything I need.

Since then I've bought a MicroKORG, and am currently looking for a compressor for my recording setup, and am eyeing an AKG C414 microphone that I thankfully can't afford right now.

It never ends, does it


----------



## Fathand

coreysMonster said:


> Last week I said to my girlfriend that I was done buying music gear for a while, that I have everything I need.
> 
> Since then I've bought a MicroKORG, and am currently looking for a compressor for my recording setup, and am eyeing an AKG C414 microphone that I thankfully can't afford right now.
> 
> It never ends, does it



...nope, it might go on a vacation but it always comes back.


----------



## Ikke

ESP HORIZON Custom


----------



## CaptainD00M

So happy GAS story, I was GASing for one of these:






And now I own this one:









Just gotta wait till ive finished my thesis till it gets delivered.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> Wonder why they didn't give these a Floyd? Also it is July and neither V model is anywhere to be found.



I wish so badly for them to release more V guitars with a reverse headstock.


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> I wish so badly for them to release more V guitars with a reverse headstock.



They did it right on the Arrows, the E-II version anyway.


----------



## feraledge

Blood Tempest said:


> I wish so badly for them to release more guitars with a reverse headstock.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> They did it right on the Arrows, the E-II version anyway.



True! I would love to see that trickle down to the LTD line.



feraledge said:


> Fixed that for you.



Nailed it.


----------



## StrmRidr

I would be totally fine with ESP and Jackson having reversed headstocks as the standard from now on.


----------



## xzacx

DOUBLE POST


----------



## xzacx

StrmRidr said:


> I would be totally fine with ESP and Jackson having reversed headstocks as the standard from now on.



Couldn't agree more. I don't really care for the ESP headstock, so I've never given it much thought, but I don't think I've ever seen a Jackson with a reverse headstock and thought "...if only it was pointing the other direction."


----------



## metalstrike

Just these two for now, both Music Man Petrucci variants!

Music man Petrucci BFR Koa with Rosewood neck 

Music Man Artisan Marrone Majesty 

Can't have both but I'll find a way to get one of these dammit!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

This isn't exactly GAS I plan on acting on, as I already own an Ibanez ARZ307 and this is a little too similar to that to justify a purchase, but still, this is pretty sweet!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Really feeling like my Warlock Deluxe needs an 8 stringed big brother lately....UGH! GAS has been out of control this week.


----------



## feraledge

My GAS wants to write checks my bank won't cash. Because I'm jonesing for an antique ash treatment Horizon with a swamp ash body, maple neck through, reverse pointy headstock. I could go Floyd or Hipshot to change things up a bit.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> My GAS wants to write checks my bank won't cash. Because I'm jonesing for an antique ash treatment Horizon with a swamp ash body, maple neck through, reverse pointy headstock. I could go Floyd or Hipshot to change things up a bit.



The only real question here is, how much is the initial downpayment for ESP?


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> The only real question here is, how much is the initial downpayment for ESP?



Easy, $1000. The problem is the rest! 
What's really tempting is that STK would probably build the same thing for 1/4 to 1/3 the price. 
I need to find a new job...


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Easy, $1000. The problem is the rest!
> What's really tempting is that STK would probably build the same thing for 1/4 to 1/3 the price.
> I need to find a new job...



Dude, don't we all? 

Hey, I don't know how bad the total is, but I'm sure if a brother has okay credit it won't put him in GAS-aholics Anonymous... Wait. Feral has the whole front row booked, surrounded by all his axes.


----------



## feraledge

^ Relevant.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Dude, don't we all?
> 
> Hey, I don't know how bad the total is, but I'm sure if a brother has okay credit it won't put him in GAS-aholics Anonymous... Wait. Feral has the whole front row booked, surrounded by all his axes.



I could put it on credit cards, but that is a horrible idea. I wish I didn't have such a big heart when it comes to guitars. I can really love a lot of them.


----------



## feraledge

Get that sinking GAS feeling when I realize how close the guitar I just described is to the KM6 Mk1... Very affordable, but should not buy.


----------



## dirtool

very affordable ginson,although the gig bag looks cheap


----------



## Omura

Well I just got my Mesa 412 cab, and I've just bought an Ampeg SVT610 bass cab, so now all I need is a bass head, I'm thinking Aguilar tonehammer 500. Then I'll be dreaming of getting a mesa mark V, either the 35, or full blown 90 watt montster. They're unbelievably expensive in New Zealand though, so the mark V might be a long long time coming. The Aguilar will be shorter term, and much needed


----------



## olejason

dirtool said:


> very affordable ginson,although the gig bag looks cheap



Yeah I just bought a 2016 Faded SG and the guitar is amazing but the gig bag is honestly terrible.


----------



## Ikke

Henning Cherry Bomb. Can never afford but love love love the color.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dirtool said:


> very affordable ginson,although the gig bag looks cheap



I love that. Looks very Norlin-esque. Just needs some cream DiMarzio pickups.


----------



## Ikke

This is kinda cute.


----------



## MatthewK




----------



## curlyvice

I preordered mine a few weeks ago. September can't come soon enough.

Really hoping the ce-1 mode nails the original ce-1 sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is a mockup I made... but the more I look at it, the more I want it.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is a mockup I made... but the more I look at it, the more I want it.



FYI: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/312269-imgur-has-blocked-images-displaying-sso.html


----------



## CaptainD00M

So after remembering that every new guitar is one step closer to that guitar collection I want rather than need the GAS started again for one of these:






and one of these:






And a basic home recording rig something like this:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> FYI: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/312269-imgur-has-blocked-images-displaying-sso.html



Well that's a load of bull.....

Oh well, I fixed it above.


----------



## monkeysuncle

I havn't owned an HM-2 for awhile now and just played my buddies Left Hand Wrath today ... fwuahhhh!!!! I NEED CHAINSAW TOAN!!!1!


----------



## Blytheryn

I just saw some guy post an NGD for this on FB. What an evil looking guitar. Must have.


----------



## feraledge

^ If only the body was comically large... But KV GAS is peaking. 
Then again...


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> ^ If only the body was comically large... But KV GAS is peaking.
> Then again...


----------



## Ikke

The kind of dreams that hurt in reality.


----------



## Ikke

This might be the most beautiful quilt design I've ever seen.


----------



## MoonJelly

^ That is dead sexy. Nothing like a little angel wing figure


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is a mockup I made... but the more I look at it, the more I want it.



Jazzy, what pickups did you have in mind? X2N in the bridge?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bill Lawrence L500L (actually it was my idea for Seymour Duncan sig pickup based on the L500XL/L500L/Dimebucker from the signature model thread) in the bridge, SSL5 middle, Jazz neck.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Spicypickles

There is a ton of ESP GAS going on around here....




I like.


----------



## Ikke

Horizon: Natural Gloss FR-II (QM) or Natural Satin NT-II (FM)....ESP please bring'em back as standard models!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is a mockup I made... but the more I look at it, the more I want it.



What program did you use to generate that? I'm getting kinda bored with the ones I normally use (Halo, Frank Montag, etc.) and it would be cool to have something else to goof around on. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://www.ysw-tct.com/tct/default.asp?func=KIJI&kiji=20141229114253.asp

I photoshopped on the Jackson headstock myself.


----------



## Ikke

USA Horizon would also temporarily quell the GAS


----------



## feraledge

"Temporarily". Love it.


----------



## Ikke

They say the number of guitars required to quell the GAS is n+1, where n is any number of guitars.


----------



## JD27

So tempting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Do it. The Phoenix is the best Firebird clone ever.


----------



## feraledge

^ Tried the LTD, I haven't been sold on the body shape personally, but it felt rad. Do it.
I would love to quell some GAS right now. It gets worse daily for no logical reason. The Custom Horizon just delivers so perfectly. So why do I still look? More importantly, how do I convince my wife that a KV is so unique that it isn't even "another guitar"?


----------



## You

This Jackson SL3X is essentially all that I have yet to own in a guitar. 






It bears a neck through construction, Humbucker Single Sing pickup layout, a floyd tremolo, and is neon pink. I am in great GAS for this. 

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SL3XNP


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do it. The Phoenix is the best Firebird clone ever.



I beg to differ


----------



## Spicypickles

Then differ. You're still wrong


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> Then differ. You're still wrong




The Priestess is good, but nothing will ever beat the badassery of the Phoenix.

If I ever got an ESP, it would definitely be an Eclipse or Phoenix.


----------



## JD27

Phoenix every day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

I'll hopefully have one of these in this color in the next few months as well as one in another finish. I love the Horus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Phoenix every day of the week and twice on Sunday.





......., now I want a Phoenix.  Rather fitting for this thread.


----------



## Genocyber

So awesome 

I don't what it is about Reindeer Blue horizons...


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Priestess is good, but nothing will ever beat the badassery of the Phoenix.
> 
> If I ever got an ESP, it would definitely be an Eclipse or Phoenix.



I think I like it more because its a mix between a firebird and a explorer, and the Metallica fanboy in me likes its sharper horns 

always love the Eclipse shape over any other LP out there. Finally got one for bit over a year. Now I cant gell with it anymore. sits weird on ym lap, and the short scale and lack of frets feels weird lol

still rocking my Iceman tho


----------



## You

I also have a seemingly unquenchable thirst of anything Daemoness Guitars makes


----------



## Warg Master

Everything... My gas is everything.


----------



## monkeysuncle

You said:


> This Jackson SL3X is essentially all that I have yet to own in a guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It bears a neck through construction, Humbucker Single Sing pickup layout, a floyd tremolo, and is neon pink. I am in great GAS for this.
> 
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SL3XNP



YESSSSS! dump a stupid hot pickup in the bridge and I'm sold!

also, HeHasTheJazzHands hasnt posted in this thread today. Anybody know if he's ok!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

monkeysuncle said:


> YESSSSS! dump a stupid hot pickup in the bridge and I'm sold!
> 
> also, HeHasTheJazzHands hasnt posted in this thread today. Anybody know if he's ok!?



Ended up buying one of my main GAS guitars yesterday. 

Although I will admit I'm thinking about selling my Iceman and getting either a Squier J5 Tele, Jackson DKMG, or Kelly. Starting to feel like the Iceman doesn't fit me anymore.


----------



## feraledge

My GAS is in overdrive right now. I would love to get one of these and put some Black Winters in it. Really curious about the Nato body, so, ya know... this one is for science.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nato is supposed to be very, very similar to mahogany.


----------



## MoonJelly

^I can attest to this. I have owned a couple of Epiphone acoustics with nato neck/body and they sound exactly like mahogany. It has a more closed grain and otherwise looks slightly different.

EDIT: My comparison is based solely on my experience. Side by side with a Martin D15M (all Honduran Mahogany) my Epiphone sounded so similar I couldn't tell the difference (all Nato). Experiences may vary but you're right in saying they are similar.


----------



## narad

? But mahogany sounds like dozens of different things depending on the species and particulars of that piece... I don't know, I can't imagine a generalization in this area.


----------



## monkeysuncle

Picked up an Arion SMM-1 yesterday, so my HM-2 GAS is at bay. 

The more I stare at that Soloist though ... The need for a shred guitar for a total non-shredder is strong ...


----------



## Andromalia

Currently tempted by one of those natural 2016 flyng Vs...


----------



## JohnTanner

Right now I have serious gas for an EBMM JPX-7...such a masterpiece 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...ucci-signature-jpx-7-7-string-electric-guitar


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

One of these, too bad it's too expensive for the features on it. I need a new stoner machine of doom and destruction.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Only question, as I can't remember from when I played one: Is the neck glossy? I hate glossy necks, and if it's glossy, I'll just get an SR506 or 406.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePIGI King said:


> Only question, as I can't remember from when I played one: Is the neck glossy? I hate glossy necks, and if it's glossy, I'll just get an SR506 or 406.








Looks satin.


----------



## ThePIGI King

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks satin.



Thanks dude! And the tuners will be a direct replacement with Hipshots. This bass keeps looking better and better! Now, can I justify getting it?


----------



## A-Branger

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> One of these, too bad it's too expensive for the features on it. I need a new stoner machine of doom and destruction.



but it says "Gibson" on the headstock, thats the only feature that you would ever need


----------



## Ikke

At this point, I'm GASing for an ESP Horizon so bad, I'm redoing my second custom shop form (and I don't even have my first custom yet...). But 6 or 7 string...


----------



## MoonJelly

ThePIGI King said:


> Thanks dude! And the tuners will be a direct replacement with Hipshots. This bass keeps looking better and better! Now, can I justify getting it?



What justification do you lack?


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> At this point, I'm GASing for an ESP Horizon so bad, I'm redoing my second custom shop form (and I don't even have my first custom yet...). But 6 or 7 string...



Hell yeah!!! 6! 6! 6! Share your specs!!!


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Hell yeah!!! 6! 6! 6! Share your specs!!!



I cannot, for the life of me, nail down the specs.

Flattop? Archtop?
Normal Cockstock? Reverse Cockstock?
6 or 7?

The only things I've kind of settled on are that 1) it needs to be pink in some capacity. But, I don't even know what that means just yet. I just feel it needs to be pink lol. And, 2) it needs an Evertune because that sounds like fun lol.

Also, if I go with 7, I need to figure out what the smallest nut size is that ESP will do. So far the smallest 7 I've seen is 45mm (Horizon NT-7). I wonder if they could do smaller than that though? 46mm feels like home on my SL7, but I just wanna try some different stuff if I get another custom. Goal is to have a 7 that feels like a 6.

At any rate, right now this is just a dream, so I've got plenty of time.


----------



## khanate7

Ikke said:


> The only things I've kind of settled on are that 1) it needs to be pink in some capacity.






I think you know what needs to be done......


----------



## Ikke

khanate7 said:


> I think you know what needs to be done......



Oh gosh, I don't like that shade of pink! Toooooo dark!

Also just so you know, you can't direct link imgur photos. They're blocked on here. So, I don't think anyone can see your photo in the thread unless they open in a new tab.


----------



## feraledge

How about these?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

This to go with my Custom Shop Jackson Warriors


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> How about these?



I like the shade of the 80's Horizon. Soft pinks are more my jam. There's so much to figure out for ESP Dream Custom: The Sequel.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Ikke said:


> I like the shade of the 80's Horizon. Soft pinks are more my jam. There's so much to figure out for ESP Dream Custom: The Sequel.



According to Borderlands, your third custom has to be the specs you wanted 2nd in your timeline...so, disregard all the specs you want on your second custom ESP, and wait to make that one your third, so you can have ESP Dream Custom: The PreSequal


----------



## Xcaliber

I have decided I want an AXE FX II XL or XL+, even though I just bought a guitar (which arrives tomorrow). I am considering donating sperm, plasma, blood and/or a kidney. Also considering getting a part-time job, maybe even mowing lawns to save up to pay for it. I'm serious GASing one of those things right now.


----------



## Skyrme

I'm looking for a good acoustic and encountered a friggin' sick silent guitar yesterday for about 500$. I fell in love with it immediately.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Did a bad thing last night...I think I need to block myself from Reverb.


----------



## Spicypickles

Hawt.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Spicypickles said:


> Hawt.



Why they never made a Banshee model that looked like this outside of some prototypes, I'll never know. I HAD to have this.


----------



## Ikke

ThePIGI King said:


> According to Borderlands, your third custom has to be the specs you wanted 2nd in your timeline...so, disregard all the specs you want on your second custom ESP, and wait to make that one your third, so you can have ESP Dream Custom: The PreSequal


----------



## Womb raider

Hhnnnnnrrrrgghh


----------



## feraledge

^ I am intrigued. Tell me more.


----------



## Womb raider

feraledge said:


> ^ I am intrigued. Tell me more.



A one off MII-7 for 2016 namm show. You either need deep pockets or are cool with divorce for the married folk out there.


----------



## feraledge

It's a bit over the top for me. 7s aren't my main thing either. Just think it's interesting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ditch the red in favor for white, and it would be a winner. 

But once again showing ESP's sudden boner for red this year.


----------



## Ikke

Another Horizon - Really, the only thing I don't like is the round heel. Minor grievance though. Also, would prefer a natural (satin) neck like the old M-II NTB. But, I think the M-I/II are the only productions they make like that.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Edwards E-HR-115D - If I ever find this, there will be no hesitation...if I can find a white one...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can we rename this thread "Post your ESP GAS"? 

Because the last 2 pages have been mostly ESP and it's offshoot brands. 

Not that I'm complaining, it's just funny.

...

I still want a Jackson Kelly or Dinky.


----------



## Ikke

It seems like its mostly been ESP Horizons too. There are some people to blame here...but I'm not gonna name names....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As long as they have cockstocks or Jackson lawsuit headstocks, it's all gucci to me.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we rename this thread "Post your ESP GAS"?
> 
> Because the last 2 pages have been mostly ESP and it's offshoot brands.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, it's just funny.
> 
> ...
> 
> I still want a Jackson Kelly or Dinky.



ESP is taking over! I still need that Phoenix


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> ESP is taking over! I still need that Phoenix



The fact you haven't gotten one is ban worthy.

You're one of the biggest fanboys here. Make it happen.


----------



## StevenC

Let's keep it going guys! I too would like an ESP!


----------



## Ikke

StevenC said:


> Let's keep it going guys! I too would like an ESP!



The headstock alone makes the guitar worth it.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Ikke

I SWEAR this is the last Horizon I will ever post...forgive me...

I know Jazz says only cockstocks and 80's stocks, but...


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The fact you haven't gotten one is ban worthy.
> 
> You're one of the biggest fanboys here. Make it happen.



I had the LTD Deluxe version when they came out. Maybe I will sacrifice something from the herd.


----------



## feraledge

The white Horizon FR-II, I had that one. It was really awesome. Swamp ash body too. 





I think I'm going to price out another custom. It's good to have goals. Will be playing the lottery too.. 

And sorry JD, I agree with Jazzhands, clock is ticking on that Phoenix.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> I had the LTD Deluxe version when they came out. Maybe I will sacrifice something from the herd.



Sacrifice one of your Fenders. It'll appease Djod.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sacrifice one of your Fenders. It'll appease Djod.



Have you seen how those Fenders look on the floor/carpet. They're decor. I would SeiZe the moment and go with an ESP.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This should arrive later this week to cure my lens gas:





PS: I can't stand ESP necks, give me SLS Schecter necks.


----------



## feraledge

^ Buzzkill!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePhilosopher said:


> PS: I can't stand ESP necks, give me SLS Schecter necks.



Gurl, nothing's more perfect than an ESP neck. You want perfection? Play an ESP Eclipse. You wouldn't want to touch another neck.


----------



## feraledge

ThePhilosopher said:


> PS: I can't stand ESP necks, give me SLS Schecter necks.



SLS necks = ESP Extra Thin U


----------



## StevenC

I've decided I'd like to change my answer






Or maybe a railboard






I've been playing a lot of King Crimson lately...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, time to add some pedal GAS. 

EDIT: Nevermind. Seems like the guys that make this pedal aren't liked around here.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Got a little bass GAS going on after seeing this:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

StevenC said:


>



I've been trying to hunt down a chapman stick myself. I was so close to getting one at the usual pawn shop cheap too... until somebody snagged it the next day it was advertised.  Oh well...


----------



## TedEH

I walked into a music shop when I had some free time the other day and they had a prestige level Ibanez on the wall, which is pretty rare for this place- maaaaaan it was so much smoother to play than all the Ibby standards I've picked up recently. Makes me really want a prestige Ibby 7. I could really see myself with something like an rg752ahm.  If I had the money right now....


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sacrifice one of your Fenders. It'll appease Djod.



If I had to, I guess I could live without JR Jazzmaster.



feraledge said:


> Have you seen how those Fenders look on the floor/carpet. They're decor. I would SeiZe the moment and go with an ESP.



I see what you did there... Maybe one of the 2020EX could go.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> If I had to, I guess I could live without JR Jazzmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there... Maybe one of the 2020EX could go.



Got to spend some time with a Phoenix Deluxe today. Super rad guitar even though it's not a shape that I've really been drawn to. Gear hoarder in me jumps for it. Neck was a little thicker than usual, but with the oiled feeling satinish finish it was very nice. Almost Charvel like. 
I would do it if I was you.


----------



## JD27

Uh oh, how did that get in here.


----------



## feraledge

Would you go with another McCarty over a Cu?


----------



## Vrollin

Make it happen JD!


----------



## JD27

Actually I'd like to try the McCarty 594.


----------



## synrgy

24" scale.. Wishing there were more options. Pretty much Brian May, Fender, or "I can't afford it".


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

These new American Elite Strats, one of the best guitars I've ever played, and that color is majestic


----------



## CGrant109

Been on a huge Macassar top kick lately. I have been seeing Kiesel post a good amount of Vaders using them. I just got my first Kiesel bass vader not too long ago, and am already GAS'ing for another using Macassar as a top, and black limba/walnut as a neck, with royal ebony finger board:
http://imgur.com/a/vpous


----------



## narad

That particular one is pretty awesome!


----------



## Fathand

Amp GAS, finally.

I think I'm going to hunt down a Mesa Studio .22 combo, it's got all the power I need and based on some Youtube vids, it pretty much has the sound & gain structure I'm looking for.






My guitar GAS readjusted itself after I (finally) got my PRS - the level of quality I now expect from guitars got pretty high. And it wasn't that low to begin with.


----------



## odibrom

I was offered a trade with that amp... but donot need amps...


----------



## You

I Have always been interested in the Ibanez JEM 777.


----------



## khanate7

ThePhilosopher said:


> PS: I can't stand ESP necks





...your mother.


----------



## khanate7

Everything about this video is amazing....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv0C2xxyZvM


----------



## blacai

This one...




http://www.mayones.com/en/katalog/regius/mayones_regius_7_VF_multiscale_baritone_EN

And I am ready to buy it... In case any of you have it, just send me PM


----------



## luislais

*mod edit: good for you, when you qualify post a WTB in the classifieds, that isn't what this section is for*


----------



## Ikke

An old classic. I wish every ESP had a natural (satin) neck. Or at least a more common option.


----------



## feraledge

I see your satin neck position and raise it one: I think they should all be oiled.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Think the first guitar kit build will be one of these:






The white SG GAS is strong.


----------



## StrmRidr

I was dead set on getting a Voodoo Lab GCX, but then I realized the BOSS ES-8 existed and it is exactly what I need.


----------



## Fathand

Got the amp I was hunting for (see last page). Now I need more Mesa in my life


----------



## narad

I pretty much never trust sub-historic Gibsons these days but I just discovered these and have to say the specs and carve are really cool!

SG Supreme limited 2016


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been wanting to get a Squier J5 Tele...






But they're really hard to find used, at least in recent times. And I dunno how I feel about spending $450 for a Squier, even though I love the bramd.


----------



## JD27

I need it so bad.


----------



## feraledge

^ I was checking that out last night. Looks awesome.


----------



## JD27

Need to acquire a used ESP USA. Unfortunately, new ones are in a price range that I would rather just go full custom shop.


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> Need to acquire a used ESP USA. Unfortunately, new ones are in a price range that I would rather just go full custom shop.



I picked up my USA cockstock brand new pretty far south of 3k. I've seen used USA Eclipses go for 2,200-2,500.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> I picked up my USA cockstock brand new pretty far south of 3k. I've seen used USA Eclipses go for 2,200-2,500.



Yeah I saw good year end prices earlier and some good used prices.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Had the opportunity to try one at at length. Probably a bad idea...


----------



## Ikke

Something not ESP but still Japanese. Dragonfly Sottile. Will never find one stateside, or be able to afford one, but that's okke.


----------



## Ikke

Brand New Horizons announced, Original Series Horizon-PT NT (Obsidian finish)
http://www.espguitars.co.jp/original/horizon/hrz_pt_nt.html






Original Series Horizon-PT FR (Tanzanite finish)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just some pots and an input jack so I can get my ....ing DK27 working.


----------



## Ikke

The tanzanite PT FR is hyper gorgeous. want want want! Also the Original Series has a logo now? How long has that been a thing?


----------



## feraledge

^ So rad. Side note, the custom SD bridge I have in my Horizon is called "Obsidian". Guess I'll have to get the matching finish.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> ^ So rad. Side note, the custom SD bridge I have in my Horizon is called "Obsidian". Guess I'll have to get the matching finish.



Here's the Obsidian one


----------



## Womb raider

That black one is sweet. I'm not digging the gold hardware on the other one though. Nickle or black would've been nice. Gold wears off eventually and looks dingy unless you are constantly cleaning it. Just my 2cents


----------



## Ikke

Not really GASing for it but I thought it was interesting.

ESP VP Custom Shop


----------



## khanate7

Ikke said:


> Not really GASing for it but I thought it was interesting.
> 
> ESP VP Custom Shop





I just sent that to feral the other day. That guitar is sick as .... dude.


----------



## feraledge

I prefer the flag headstock on the Viper though. But just imagining a blacked of FR Viper with a black bound PME fretboard with 25.5" scale.... Mmmm.


----------



## khanate7

feraledge said:


> I prefer the flag headstock on the Viper though.





Yeah i don't think the forest headstock would work on a 6 string viper...but on that 7 string baritone scale it really pops.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I played one of these for a few minutes on the weekend and refused to let it go. It wasn't until the price tag didn't agree with my current financial plans when I regrettably put it down. One day it will be mine... 

And Dimarzio just recently announced the Dark Matter 2 set that I also really want for a particular project.


----------



## Ikke

Japan gets and has gotten so many rad Horizons.


----------



## feraledge

^ Hot. 

I want all three of these things together:


----------



## dhgrind

feraledge said:


> I want all three of these things together:





I don't know if you've got a preference of HM2 clones but I really enjoy my Throne Torcher a lot more than I liked the LHW DLX. There are a lot of other options out there with Dunwich as well and some other boutique brands. The LHW could really mesh well with your set up though.


----------



## StrmRidr

I travel a lot for work and needed a portable amp. I just ordered one of these, will post my thoughts when I get it.


----------



## feraledge

dhgrind said:


> I don't know if you've got a preference of HM2 clones but I really enjoy my Throne Torcher a lot more than I liked the LHW DLX. There are a lot of other options out there with Dunwich as well and some other boutique brands. The LHW could really mesh well with your set up though.



Will have to check out the throne torcher! Thanks!


----------



## Blytheryn

I really love those inlays... Hanneman really didn't give a fck what would piss people off.


----------



## CaptainD00M

After listening to the Hedvig Mollestad Trio for about three days non-stop I now really want a White Es-335 with bigsby.


----------



## eggy in a bready

Blytheryn said:


> I really love those inlays... Hanneman really didn't give a fck what would piss people off.


a presumably white scandinavian dude talking about loving ss and death's head inlays. oh boy


----------



## khanate7

eggy in a bready said:


> a presumably white scandinavian dude talking about loving ss and death's head inlays. oh boy



presumably white?


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


>



Proof that there ESPs that I will never like.


----------



## Ikke

At this point I have two guitars in process. And now, there's a guitar in one of my GAS posts that I am 86.3% leaning towards making an attack on...But then that would be three guitars...but, my wallet...but, three NGD's...


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> At this point I have two guitars in process. And now, there's a guitar in one of my GAS posts that I am 86.3% leaning towards making an attack on...But then that would be three guitars...but, my wallet...but, three NGD's...



DO IT. And then maybe consider telling us about some of these guitars already!!!


----------



## Ikke

^ Maybe I'm a fraud! (But really, I just like surprising people...But I also like playing cruel jokes...)


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> ^ Maybe I'm a fraud! (But really, I just like surprising people...But I also like playing cruel jokes...)



So did you end up placing the second custom order then?? What are the dates that you put your downpayments down?


----------



## Ikke

No, no second custom yet! First custom, I put the downpayment down last July. Second guitar is a project guitar, just something for me to work on and have some fun with. I tend to not modify guitars from how I bought them. So, I thought the second guitar would be a nice change of pace, and give me something to do when I'm not playing.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Trying to keep the RGD gas at the backburner for a bit as I don't need one just yet.
> 
> But lately I've been eyeing the new Talmans, particularly for my country/rock sessions. As much as I adore my G&L Legacy, I wanna keep the live gear Ibby exclusive.
> 
> Namely these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may even consider to swap the necks around.
> 
> Add some Texas Specials on the tele and SD Antiquity Surfers on the strat and I'm set. Plus I don't have a sunburst or blue guitar in the stable yet.



Now I've got the Talman Tele, I can cross that off my list. 

I've also changed my mind about the Texas Specials and gone with getting Seymour Duncan Vintage Broadcasters instead. 

NGD thread coming when I get _another_ axe pending on the list... (not the blue Talman but that'll be nice too.)


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> No, no second custom yet! First custom, I put the downpayment down last July. Second guitar is a project guitar, just something for me to work on and have some fun with. I tend to not modify guitars from how I bought them. So, I thought the second guitar would be a nice change of pace, and give me something to do when I'm not playing.



Last July, eh? If you're on the same timeline I was, you might be about due for yours! Hope the second guitar is an ESP. I thoroughly enjoyed bringing that 96 Horizon back to life and fully regret selling it.


----------



## Ikke

This guitar has all the specs I would want in a ESP Viper...almost as if...it was Custom (Shop!!!!!) made just for me...ykkvjjffffhkifdhjifd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feraledge

This Viper, no pickguard, no pickup rings:


----------



## feraledge

And I'd like to give the ST2 a second chance...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Blytheryn said:


> I really love those inlays... Hanneman really didn't give a fck what would piss people off.



I wouldn't have had a problem with the totenkopf but the ss runes were unecessary. the death's head is metal, the ss runes just make it some aryan brotherhood bull....


----------



## PBGas

Am totally getting this next month! I've had a few Axcess over the years and this one is in the colour and combination of things I have always wanted.


----------



## olig

Hagstrom Swede






Druid Fuzz


----------



## Blytheryn

eggy in a bready said:


> a presumably white scandinavian dude talking about loving ss and death's head inlays. oh boy



I'm American, but I see your point. You could beat the whole topic to death, (as has been done here plenty of times about Hannemann's taste) I just think the whole guitar, if going for the absolute theme I guess he was going for, really ties together well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

olig said:


> Hagstrom Swede



Damn good choice.  Probably one of my favorite Les Paul clones. 2nd to the ESP Eclipse.

Speaking of that, I've been wanting a Hagstrom Viking. The ES335s and Ibanez Artists are cool... But there's something about a Viking I loooove.






And it's little brother, The Deuce F Tremar.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn good choice.  Probably one of my favorite Les Paul clones. 2nd to the ESP Eclipse.
> 
> Speaking of that, I've been wanting a Hagstrom Viking. The ES335s and Ibanez Artists are cool... But there's something about a Viking I loooove.




It's that dang headstock, dude. I love it! Had a Swede once, sold it to buy a Super Swede, but haven't found the right one yet. I might end up with a Viking if I could find a gold top, not sure they made one, though.


----------



## odibrom

feraledge said:


>



These are pretty hard to find, at least where I live. Since Mesa discontinued it there are none on the market. I've seen one on a local "ebay" site but it is a part of a bunch of other gear and the seller won't break them apart. I was searching for one of those, but then I got a 2:fifty for a hell of a price that I couldn't refuse.


----------



## prlgmnr

I've got a 7 string shaped hole in my collection.... thinking of filling it with a Universe of one sort or the other.

It's that or start thinking about something like a Ran.


----------



## USMarine75

Ikke said:


> Brand New Horizons announced, Original Series Horizon-PT NT (Obsidian finish)
> http://www.espguitars.co.jp/original/horizon/hrz_pt_nt.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Series Horizon-PT FR (Tanzanite finish)



Thanks for adding to my GAS list...


----------



## feraledge




----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


>



You stay away from that Page Hamilton model... I know where it is, it is somewhat local.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> It's that dang headstock, dude. I love it! Had a Swede once, sold it to buy a Super Swede, but haven't found the right one yet. I might end up with a Viking if I could find a gold top, not sure they made one, though.



They made them, but I think they're very, very rare.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> You stay away from that Page Hamilton model... I know where it is, it is somewhat local.



Don't worry, I'm $2,250 away from it right now. 
I'll settle for cleaning and setting it up for you as long as I get a little taste of its glory.


----------



## Ikke

USMarine75 said:


> Thanks for adding to my GAS list...



Glad I could be of some assistance!


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Glad I could be of some assistance!



GASing for your NGD thread!!!


----------



## MoonJelly

I am GASing hard for VOX things.

This






Or this





And this





And this handwired beauty





I've got a VOX addiction


----------



## khanate7

feraledge said:


>





Ive always liked this aside from the bridge. I really hate that bridge.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> GASing for your NGD thread!!!



So, here's the thing. About two months ago I hyper extended my thumb and at the moment I'm in a half cast. Needless to say, I'm struggling to do very basic things. I actually haven't even played it yet, and it's possible I won't be able to play it for a little bit. 

All that being said, I hope to have the NGD thread up soon for both the ESPCS and mystery guitar #2! 

Sorry for the inconvenience! Just need some time. Between work and being one handed, I'm just kind of slow these days.


----------



## Womb raider

After getting used to them, Eclipse gas is really bad right now...


----------



## xzacx

khanate7 said:


> Ive always liked this aside from the bridge. I really hate that bridge.



I totally agree. Figures that one of the few ESPs I like, which doesn't have the 12th fret inlay, has a different deal-breaking element. I've seen this listed for a while and get bummed every time I remember why I haven't already bought it.


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> I totally agree. Figures that one of the few ESPs I like, which doesn't have the 12th fret inlay, has a different deal-breaking element. I've seen this listed for a while and get bummed every time I remember why I haven't already bought it.



Damn signature artists and their spec preferences!


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> So, here's the thing. About two months ago I hyper extended my thumb and at the moment I'm in a half cast. Needless to say, I'm struggling to do very basic things. I actually haven't even played it yet, and it's possible I won't be able to play it for a little bit.
> 
> All that being said, I hope to have the NGD thread up soon for both the ESPCS and mystery guitar #2!
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience! Just need some time. Between work and being one handed, I'm just kind of slow these days.



Damn, that sucks to hear! I guess that's how you make the wait times not seem so long though. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> Damn signature artists and their spec preferences!





Who do they think they are choosing their own specs instead of ours??? Hahahah


----------



## xvultures

Everytime I see a PH-600 posted I think.. "Was that one mine?" because I never see them for sale. I sold it pretty quickly because I was an idiot kid who wanted to keep trying more and more. Overall it was a really cool guitar. I really did enjoy the wilky bridge and now I wish more guitars had em. 

Here's some old pics to give you more GAS


----------



## Ikke

Eclipse I CTM PL (GASing for any Eclipse I or Eclipse II export/non-USA really)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whats so bad about the Wilky bridge? Seems like a really solid unit. A more comfortable non-locking 2-point bridge.

And my GAS is pretty set... Although I Still need the two main guitars to finish my current Jackson fetish.










And just because, the Squier J5 Tele I posted earlier.

Not really a need or want, but if I run unto them, I can't say no.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Mad-Max

Currently the rumored Shexplorers coming out next year.


----------



## feraledge

Mad-Max said:


> Currently the rumored Shexplorers coming out next year.



If those Schexplorers were 25.5" scale with the Floyd, I'd be screwed for sure.

Also, Jazzmasters and Phoenix/Firebirds are starting to wear on me. I'm 50/50 on this: 




But more feeling this (should it ever actually materialize):




I'm thinking in time I'd probably get a custom build of some sort that takes a bit from each or goes one direction or the other. Digging the OAF Jazzmonster design too. 
But that's all probably a long way off unless I end up with some extra cash and cross paths with the right guitar even if it's a bit unexpected. In the meantime, I'm just lusting over pretty much all guitars right now because I can't buy any of them.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Should be getting one of these soon:






And a thomman binge will ensue with a case some cheap pedals and some other gubbins. Life is so much easier when you know what your basic sound is.


----------



## JD27

I love it!


----------



## Blytheryn

I can't stop looking at pics of that Hadian on the far right. It's so incredible. That headstock too...


----------



## Ludgate

Caught the short-scale bug after getting my first PRS. 






I have the impression that Edwards are to ESP what the S2 range is to PRS. Anyone care to chime in with your own experience? Oh, and they just so happen to be going for half off retail price at Ikebe-gakki.


----------



## khanate7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats so bad about the Wilky bridge? Seems like a really solid unit. A more comfortable non-locking 2-point bridge.



I loathe the way they look. I also hate strat trems too. Just personal preference.


----------



## TheDandy

My small yet painfully expensive amount of GAS. 

Guitars






Baritone Hybrid .strandberg* like this but without the F-hole and with an ebony fretboard





6 string .strandberg*





Rick Toone 8 string of this sort

Not pictured, but also another MTM .strandberg*, 6 string, black flamed maple top, ebony fretboard, 27"-28" fan, Lace Aluma P90s, tuned to B

Amps/Cabs





Port City Vertical 2x12





Port City Twelve Head


Other Stuff





Axe FX II XL


----------



## olig

This ESP AMOROUS NT
















Irresistibly white


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Blytheryn

Jeez, those Formulas are growing on me, and that one looks INSANE!


----------



## feraledge

Engaging your BWoner


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Engaging your BWoner



That Half-Satin black finish and the black winters are really having me reaching for the Kleenex's... Holy shieet. That thing is begging for some blackened thrash riffing...


----------



## MattThePenguin

The Axe Palace's Ibanez run guitar is filling my dreams right now...


----------



## Fathand

Does a pressing need for a mancave count as GAS? I really need a place to set my gear in, without the young padawans noodling/tripping/beating the heck out of them.

...oh yeah, there's some normal pedal GAS also - Clean boost. Tempted to get the Klon KTR but most likely I'll try the Mad Professor Simble first.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Fathand said:


> Does a pressing need for a mancave count as GAS? I really need a place to set my gear in, without the young padawans noodling/tripping/beating the heck out of them.



Legit.


----------



## Ikke

From ESP Instagram - MH1007ET

What if it had a cockstock...a girl can dream...


----------



## feraledge

^ ESP Custom Shop and 90s Horizon NGD posts today and back in the GAS thread by night. I like that your head stays in the game!!


----------



## Ikke

^ Hahahahahaha. You've gotta keep your dreams alive somehow!


----------



## feraledge

The GAS'll come out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow, there'll be Horizons.


----------



## A-Branger

TheDandy said:


> My small yet painfully expensive amount of GAS.
> 
> Guitars



whats the point in that 

apart for a couple of open chords


----------



## odibrom

A-Branger said:


> whats the point in that
> 
> apart for a couple of open chords



Getting the lower notes without needing for detuning, thus changing the scale patterns...?


----------



## CaptainD00M

odibrom said:


> Getting the lower notes without needing for detuning, thus changing the scale patterns...?



No the purpose of that guitar is to look and sound like Tosin Abasi  That guy's entire GAS post was Tosin Abasi guitar rig pre Ibanez Sig.


----------



## ArtDecade

I want Ola's Dime...


----------



## narad

ArtDecade said:


> I want Ola's Dime...



Ah, the boogiebolt. Pretty rare stuff.


----------



## A-Branger

odibrom said:


> Getting the lower notes without needing for detuning, thus changing the scale patterns...?



then why not just tune the guitar to A standard (assuming the guitar is in standard B with the two lowest string "de-tuned") [EDIT: didnt realize it was an 8 string...you get the point]

yes, you have the low A as in a drop-A configuration. But you dont have the power chord structure like on a drop config, just the normal shape. same with scales. So end result is a A standard guitar with no access to the first two frets on the highest strings 

only thing I could imagine is to do an open voice chord. But then, why build such a complex neck instrument for that


----------



## odibrom

A-Branger said:


> then why not just tune the guitar to A standard (assuming the guitar is in standard B with the two lowest string "de-tuned") [EDIT: didnt realize it was an 8 string...you get the point]
> 
> yes, you have the low A as in a drop-A configuration. But you dont have the power chord structure like on a drop config, just the normal shape. same with scales. So end result is a A standard guitar with no access to the first two frets on the highest strings
> 
> only thing I could imagine is to do an open voice chord. But then, why build such a complex neck instrument for that



One might want to keep the other strings tuned standard, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The other strings are tuned to standard. I believe its' set to where it can be tuned back to his standard tuning when he capos the 2nd fret.


----------



## A-Branger

odibrom said:


> One might want to keep the other strings tuned standard, right?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The other strings are tuned to standard. I believe its' set to where it can be tuned back to his standard tuning when he capos the 2nd fret.



I know thats the "idea", the whole guitar is in standard, it just happens that the two lowest strings are, or better say have two extra loweer notes.

so in a way is like a drop configuration, but without the change in chords or scales. in other words you cant do a "bar" for a power chord, you still need to fret like a traditional standard tuned guitar.

which makes the whole construction kinda useless in my eyes, as the only reason I can find to do that is to play an open chord. Which how many do you realistically would do in order to have such a custom build neck??

what difference this guitar makes over a normal guitar with a capo on the second fret in the higher strings?


----------



## Blytheryn

RR gas is hitting hard.


----------



## odibrom

A-Branger said:


> what difference this guitar makes over a normal guitar with a capo on the second fret in the higher strings?



Note range. It was either this or a 9 stringer. He choose this.


----------



## CaptainD00M

One Gas binge - this doesn't include the electrics kit, hardware and pickups I'm ordering for my NGD which arrives next week.


----------



## A-Branger

odibrom said:


> Note range. It was either this or a 9 stringer. He choose this.



what note range?

grab an 8 string on the scale lenght of the two lowest string on that weird thing, tune to same and then put a capo on the 6 highest strings in the second fret. 

Whats the difference? 


still trying to figure it out the why they would build such a custom neck thing for?


----------



## odibrom

... you'll loose the higher notes, duh...

Imagine this, one has several songs where uses E6 and needs E1 or below notes for several others. Yeah, if one can afford this guitar can change guitar for different songs, right? What if one of the songs needs that range? Or what if one doesn't want to change guitar every song one has to play? Hey if it suits the customer, why the hell not?


----------



## A-Branger

so let build a custom neck profile in order to be able to keep the two highest frets?

still dont get it. Sorry but in my eyes is still a "normal" 8 string guitar with a restricted NO access to the first 2 frets in the highest strings.

something a capo would have done equally in a much cheaper build.

or something quickly fix with a quick de-tune of your 7-8th strings for that one song you need the low E or A (since you arent using the 23-24 frets in those.

or made a fretboard with 26 frets if thats your thing then


----------



## odibrom

... it has 26 frets on the lowest strings... but hey, it isn't for everyone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, this allows Tosin to use the lower 6-strings like a... well... 6-string. Easier for bends and chords. It also allows the upper 7 and 8 strings to have a higher tension, so they don't get all wooly and floppy, while also having the benefit of lowering the 2 lowest strings a few semitones since he does that as well.


----------



## ThePIGI King

A-Branger said:


> still trying to figure it out the why they would build such a custom neck thing for?



Why use a guitar or bass with frets when you could have a fretless one?

Why even produce 6 string guitars rather than 8 or more?

Why make different pickups?

The same reason that .Strandy is built the way it is - somebody saw a purpose for it and wanted it. Just because you don't see the purpose, doesn't mean nobody sees that purpose.


----------



## The 1

Charvel Style 2 with maple fretboard.





Also, Dustie Waring's private stocks. If PRS do a limited run of either, I'd have to.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

That teal PRS has me wishing they still had a "Like" button!! That is officially my new GAS.


----------



## feraledge

Got word from Sully that my 624T should be back from paint early this week, so that means this is coming closer to completion. Good! My nearly-done-custom-build excitement GAS has been scorching the past month!! Can't wait to get my hands on this one, so I'll just leave this here for now:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Your Sully is close to what I'd want from a Tele spec-wise. 

I'd change it to 22 frets and H-S-H though for my liking.


----------



## feraledge

Sully can do all of that. 
It's everything I wanted my San Dimas Style 2 to be. Check out the back side:


----------



## The 1

BrailleDecibel said:


> That teal PRS has me wishing they still had a "Like" button!! That is officially my new GAS.



The finish is called "Northern Lights" and only available on Private Stocks.


----------



## A-Branger

odibrom said:


> ... it has 26 frets on the lowest strings... but hey, it isn't for everyone.



I know, I was refering to make the whole guitar with 26 frets and put a capo on it, so you dont loose the high E6

I was trying to answer this guy


odibrom said:


> ... you'll loose the higher notes, duh...







HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, this allows Tosin to use the lower 6-strings like a... well... 6-string. Easier for bends and chords. It also allows the upper 7 and 8 strings to have a higher tension, so they don't get all wooly and floppy, while also having the benefit of lowering the 2 lowest strings a few semitones since he does that as well.



so yeah, I get it. He wants a low E and a low A, but still be able to do chords and keep the "standard" guitar tuning across the fretboard. So in a way on the two lowest notes is like having a -2;-1;0;1;2;3;4 ect fret numbering.

But again my point being, how many songs he plays like that to require to build a special neck, since you cant do a chord in the first couple of frets since you dont have any frets in there. Normal guitar-take the capo off and you can play other stuff, this guitar-you are stuck with it, cant do anything else...... yes you can put a mini-capo on the lowest string so you have your standard F# 8 string. it would be a matter of what you want, to keep a E standard guitar or a F#, once the capo is on/off



ThePIGI King said:


> Why use a guitar or bass with frets when you could have a fretless one?
> 
> Why even produce 6 string guitars rather than 8 or more?
> 
> Why make different pickups?
> 
> The same reason that .Strandy is built the way it is - somebody saw a purpose for it and wanted it. Just because you don't see the purpose, doesn't mean nobody sees that purpose.




my whole point is, or was:

this guitar vs an 8 string guitar tunned to E standard with a capo on second fret on the first 6 strings..... whats the difference?, 


Im guessing that yeah, if you have money to spend, and you are getting a guitar to be tunned in a specific weird tunning (like some people do, artist, even ppl here). Then yeah, get your custom build for your weird tuning song(s). But I still dont see much of the point being a solution far more simple to do and cheapper, instead of the extra $ to design and build such a custom neck. But well I guess if you have money then


----------



## CaptainD00M

Gah I keep oscillating between guitars at the moment, but really would like a scuffed up black LPC:


----------



## Blytheryn

CaptainD00M said:


> Gah I keep oscillating between guitars at the moment, but really would like a scuffed up black LPC:



This. I'm slowly trying to turn my Eclipse into a sort of beaten up LPC. The binding is starting to yellow, and I've beaten it up over the years, but it will never have the same mojo as a real Gibson. The guy who I always look to as rocking one is Jon Nödtveidt... Crazy dude.


----------



## Ragman24

Oh I wish I never saw this post&#128514;


----------



## lewis

gotta be the new Line 6 relay G10. Damn thing is the easiest and most convenient wireless guitar/bass unit ever. So cheap too.


----------



## JD27

Hmmm BE-OD or Runt 50?


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Hmmm BE-OD or Runt 50?



If the question is pedal or head, the answer is obviously head. If the question is pedal and guitars or head. I'd do pedal and guitars.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> If the question is pedal or head, the answer is obviously head. If the question is pedal and guitars or head. I'd do pedal and guitars.



Well I already have two perfectly awesome EL34 based heads to host the pedal. I guess the question is how close it gets to that BE-OD tone that I must have. The pedal leaves much more guitar money, but Runt 50 sounds is pretty cool in its own right.


----------



## MoonJelly

I say pedal and guitars! But I am a pedal whore lol


----------



## technomancer

White tiger...


----------



## curlyvice

technomancer said:


> White tiger...




Oh my god........yes. Yes please.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Thinking of doing the 'treat yo self' thing for the bass rig.


----------



## CaptainD00M

feraledge said:


> If the question is pedal or head, the answer is obviously head. If the question is pedal and guitars or head. I'd do pedal and guitars.



The answer to all questions is: More Gear!


----------



## Blytheryn

CaptainD00M said:


> The answer to all questions is: More Gear!



Also... Who ever questions getting good head? I'll leave now.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Blytheryn said:


> Also... Who ever questions getting good head? I'll leave now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Writing new music that seem to necessitate baritone 6s an detuned 7s. And been extensively playing the Talman tele and wanting a pallet cleanser, so...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Writing new music that seem to necessitate baritone 6s an detuned 7s. And been extensively playing the Talman tele and wanting a pallet cleanser, so...



I've found myself gravitating towards baritone 6's more and more as well. I hope they put out a production version of this guitar, as I would snap it up in a heartbeat!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally getting a baritone was one of the best decisions I made for detuned metal. My DK27 with 11 - 56 strings sounds and feels (imo) much better than my Schecter Damien with 13 - 60 strings in drop A#.

So, yeah, do it. 

And given I went from being an Ibanez to a Jackson fanboy, I'm feeling the 7-string bite and wouldn't mind one of these babies.


----------



## HaloHat

This Schecter Prowler from 2016 NAMM with - 

7 strings
Bolt Neck with smooth heel
26.5" scale [would actually like 27" scale better]
No Inlays or 12th fret only and not something that goes outside the 12th fret
5pc Wenge - Ebony neck
Lo-Pro Floyd and Hardtail versions
Matte instead of gloss finish
Direct deposit paychecks to Schecter. Or DCGL 





I forget who first posted the saying here? "yeah, I would punch a nun" for the above with my specs lol.

G.A.S. for guitar ^ 

G.A.S. for pleasure unit v


----------



## Zado




----------



## feraledge

And I absolutely could not convince my wife that I'm serious about this one. 
Yet I *MUST* find a way to score this.


----------



## Zado

Yeah this kind of finish is somehow gettin trendy, and for no logic reason <i'm kinda intrigued by it


----------



## feraledge

"No logical reason"? A generation that watched Vernon Reid is in their 30-50s now and nostalgia makes a rad 80s finish even cooler. Cult of Personality, but I want. Bad.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> "No logical reason"? A generation that watched Vernon Reid is in their 30-50s now and nostalgia makes a rad 80s finish even cooler. Cult of Personality, but I want. Bad.



Yeah if you are going 80s, you have to go full on 80s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> "No logical reason"? A generation that watched Vernon Reid is in their 30-50s now and nostalgia makes a rad 80s finish even cooler. Cult of Personality, but I want. Bad.





JD27 said:


> Yeah if you are going 80s, you have to go full on 80s.



 That's basically an unnoficial Vernon Reid sig.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's basically an unnoficial Vernon Reid sig.



I think it might become official. The model is called Cult86.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> I think it might become official. The model is called Cult86.



It might be a tribute guitar. Vernon's still using PRS guitars, unless he's gonna do a dual endorsement thing.


----------



## feraledge

Might be a 30 year thing. Seems pretty kosher out on endorsement deals.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It might be a tribute guitar. Vernon's still using PRS guitars, unless he's gonna do a dual endorsement thing.



Vernon posted a picture of the guitar back in February. I thought since Parker closed he'd been a free agent?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Vernon posted a picture of the guitar back in February. I thought since Parker closed he'd been a free agent?



He's been using nothing but PRS guitars. He even has a few custom-made and modified ones, I believe. I assumed he was with PRS.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's been using nothing but PRS guitars. He even has a few custom-made and modified ones, I believe. I assumed he was with PRS.



I would think so, he played the PRS Experience 2016 concert in June.


----------



## gunch

Can't find any of the older set-thru m400s anywhere though


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's been using nothing but PRS guitars. He even has a few custom-made and modified ones, I believe. I assumed he was with PRS.



I really want to believe that this conversation happened:
"Paul, it's Vernon. Coming up on the 30th anniversary of Vivid in a couple years, what do you think about a gob stopper finish for a limited release tribute guitar?"
"Great idea, Vernon. Love it. I went ahead and dialed ESP for you, will transfer now."


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> "No logical reason"? A generation that watched Vernon Reid is in their 30-50s now and nostalgia makes a rad 80s finish even cooler. Cult of Personality, but I want. Bad.



That might be true for the others, but since I've never been a fan of either Vernon Reid and Living Colour, there's still no logical reason for me to like those finishes


----------



## VFB1210

I know I've gone on the record as saying that I'd probably buy a Boden before a Vader, but I find this particular one to be extremely tempting.






The contrast between the black body and birdseye maple fretboard... Damn.

And only half the price of Chris' sig


----------



## xzacx

A Vernon Reid might be the only ESP I'd ever consider with the 12th fret inlay. Love those finishes - that's the main reason I dig Tylers so much (other than the fact that they're amazingly well made). I've never known if there was any direct correlation between the two, but I can't see the Tylers without thinking of Vernon Reid.


----------



## xvultures

The original, not the newer ones. This has been on the back burner for years. I might try to sell/trade my PRS to get one.


----------



## Mike

Older, but simple and to the point. Someday I will find one.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^ That one reminds me, one of these days I would love to find one of these:


----------



## olig

These are so good for the price.


----------



## JD27




----------



## feraledge

^ Ha! I actually thought of you when Music Zoo posted those pics yesterday.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My world music gas senses are tingling.


----------



## A-Branger

JD27 said:


>



I think I could say those are the first Fenders I could be happy to own


----------



## feraledge




----------



## narad

Those teles are incredible! Have they been listed for sale yet? I'm not seeing them.


----------



## Fathand

Warning, this will be a longer GAS rant.

I went to a semi local (the bigger city next to where I live) guitar shop for the first time today after I moved to where I currently live. Super nice owner, place filled with mostly second hand amps, guitars, pedals, basses etc. I tried a few guitars and came out with a couple of minor GASses.. those and other notes below:

PRS S2 Mira - didn't play this more than a couple of strums but even acoustically it had sustain for days. If you're thinking about an S2 - do it. I didn't get any "cheaper PRS" vibes from it. Just PRS vibes. Surprisingly I didn't get much GAS for this, must be that I already have a PRS with a pretty similar vibe.

'93 Fender Jeff Beck model - Neck was smaller than I anticipated, I read that this should have had the biggest Fender neck but no. Depthwise about the same as a PRS Wide Fat, but not as wide. Pretty comfy, actually. I think I should have played it a bit more, sounded pretty nice acoustically (I actually played only one guitar through an amp), sustain-wise not as much "wow" as the Mira. 

Gibson LP Faded - Light as a feather, setup was made for shredding. I kinda wanted to plug it in, but there was other people too so I skipped that. Feel was nice. 

'91 Fender MIM Tele - the owner had put an Esquire pickguard on it, and removed the neck PU because he thought it looked better that way. He said that maybe he should put it back, but seemed like he dug the one PU vibe. 

This one I played through a Mad Professor amp + a Maxon OD (the 808 version) and got dual GAS immediately: The Tele, and the Maxon. Tele sounded ballsy, had a mojo feel (it had seen plenty action, mucho wear on the neck)and even though it needed a setup had nice sustain and attack. The Maxon was pretty much the sound I was looking for in an OD. 

Finnish people: If you can guess based on the guitars where this shop is - go pick up that tele, before I do. And that Maxon will also be mine.. gotta move some stuff first, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


>



I remember when I almost had the chance to get a EXP-200. ....ing idiot for missing that.


----------



## MoonJelly

After listening to Type O Negative all day


----------



## ImNotAhab

Really dying for a Black KM7 even though i have a (formerly) white one and a mkII... 


Wifey does not understand.


----------



## GuitarFreak

Zado said:


>



Holy sh*t, what's that one? Couldn't find anything on google, but dat theme mate, I didn't even know I would need this before I saw it


----------



## technomancer

GuitarFreak said:


> Holy sh*t, what's that one? Couldn't find anything on google, but dat theme mate, I didn't even know I would need this before I saw it



It's a McNaught with the graphic from George Lynch's Shadow Train project


----------



## MoonJelly

Yep all those are McNaught's, right? I don't care for most of them but that aquamarine strat is


----------



## Vrollin

Must have, U.K. Only dammit....


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

I need this so badddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Ikke

I'd be okke with this. Love the headstock


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, turns out the Kelly I got wasn't a KE3, but a JK20.

...So the KE3 GAS continues. 

Or a Rhoads. Dunno yet.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Even with the bats, I want it a little.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

It's great that Schecter is getting into the FF market but aesthetically, that guitar is a mess holy sh*t


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Dragonfly Border Custom 648. (Not for the $4.5K price tag though.)






For some reason, I'm also GAS-ing for a PRS at a cheap price with a wide-thin (or pattern thin, whatever it is called) neck profile that I could drop a pair of humbucker-sized BKP Stockholms in. (Wide-thin neck, swamp ash body, and satin finished neck or a rosewood neck would be ideal. But I know that PRS doesn't make anything like that.)


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


>



That thing is awesome. It's got all the cool Schaller aged hardware too.


----------



## xzacx

JD27 said:


> That thing is awesome. It's got all the cool Schaller aged hardware too.



I don't really dig the finish and aged aesthetics, but I love the the guitar hiding underneath. Hum/P90 with a Floyd? Super cool. Body shape looks like it'd be really comfortable too.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> That thing is awesome. It's got all the cool Schaller aged hardware too.



Jazzmaster shape has been wearing on me, but really dig this one. Everything I hear about Luxxtone is good. I know a lot of Charvel guys make the jump with enthusiasm.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Jazzmaster shape has been wearing on me, but really dig this one. Everything I hear about Luxxtone is good. I know a lot of Charvel guys make the jump with enthusiasm.



They have some pretty awesome guitars.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

JD27 said:


>



Every time I come in here to post the latest guitar I'm GASing for, I always end up finding something cooler than what I was gonna post.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That thing is ....ing mint. I love the sandblasted raw ash look.   

And a flush-mounted Floyd? 



And yeah, I'm kinda gassin' for some pedals right now on top of the KE3. Just unsure what I want exactly. I DO know right know I want a Crybaby 95Q.


----------



## feraledge

BrailleDecibel said:


> Every time I come in here to post the latest guitar I'm GASing for, I always end up finding something cooler than what I was gonna post.



*en·a·bler*
i&#712;n&#257;bl&#601;r,e-/
_noun_

a person who encourages or enables negative or self-destructive behavior in another.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> *en·a·bler*
> i&#712;n&#257;bl&#601;r,e-/
> _noun_
> 
> a person who encourages or enables negative or self-destructive behavior in another.



Fixed it for you...






en·a·bler
i&#712;n&#257;bl&#601;r,e-/
noun


a person who encourages or enables negative or self-destructive behavior in another.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

PRS Custom 22 Triple Soapbar. Hit me with 'em!






Yoma from The Winking Owl (one of my favorite bands) kind of has me wanting one of the older 2000-2002 limited triple soapbar models in a whale blue finish with the moon inlays.








He also plays the Dragonfly Border Custom 648 model in my previous post.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Fixed it for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en·a·bler
> i&#712;n&#257;bl&#601;r,e-/
> noun
> 
> 
> a person who encourages or enables negative or self-destructive behavior in another.



Does that mean you are getting the Luxxtone Jazzmaster?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Does that mean you are getting the Luxxtone Jazzmaster?



Too rich for my wallet... That one is at a UK store now anyway. They do have some really cool models though.


----------



## Fathand

This, but not this (because it's a Nik Huber and costs A LOT). LP Jr. style, but with a humbucker. Maybe I'll just hunt down a Melody Maker and route it with a humbucker. Or does anyone know if some brand makes a decent quality Japanese / Korean made version of this type of guitar? 

EDIT: I just realized Gibson made a hb versioned melody maker too a couple of years ago = win. And they sold for about the price of a boutique pedal


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

...and I want a Falchion again. 






I bought the Halberd and the Glaive but didn't get this during their introduction. Now searching for these is getting harder.


----------



## HyperKinetic

ThePhilosopher said:


> Even with the bats, I want it a little.



Do Schecter make fanned fret guitars now?


----------



## prlgmnr

Fathand said:


> This, but not this (because it's a Nik Huber and costs A LOT). LP Jr. style, but with a humbucker. Maybe I'll just hunt down a Melody Maker and route it with a humbucker. Or does anyone know if some brand makes a decent quality Japanese / Korean made version of this type of guitar?
> 
> EDIT: I just realized Gibson made a hb versioned melody maker too a couple of years ago = win. And they sold for about the price of a boutique pedal



Gordon Smith GS1 might suit you.

You want an old one from before they got bought out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HyperKinetic said:


> Do Schecter make fanned fret guitars now?



It's a prototype, so there's a high chance of it happening at NAMM.


----------



## JD27

I would do very bad things for a TE.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I spy a ESP USA inlay. Looks like you may be getting on in the future.


----------



## JD27

It's looking like it. Though I am hoping there is an E-II model as well. If not, sacrifices will have to be made!


----------



## feraledge

Definitely a USA and I imagine it will come back to the EII line with the Hipshot bridge.


----------



## JD27

GAS hurts, has to be done. I think I need some self-help, confidence.


----------



## feraledge

How long are you going to watch that guitar before finally pulling the trigger? 
Do it.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> How long are you going to watch that guitar before finally pulling the trigger?
> Do it.



Until it purchases itself and then hops in a shipping box with my home address.


----------



## feraledge

If Horizon whispering could yield results I would have had a lot more Horizons and a lot less wife already.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> If Horizon whispering could yield results I would have had a lot more Horizons and a lot less wife already.



ESP whispering is best achieved through use of a Ouija board. Just be careful what it conjures from your wallet.


----------



## maggotspawn

I'm gassing for a custom Agile.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> ESP whispering is best achieved through use of a Ouija board. Just be careful what it conjures from your wallet.



Ain't that the truth! I'm messing with one now, for some reason the spirit is asking for the name of your first pet and your mother's maiden name. How weird is that!?


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Ain't that the truth! I'm messing with one now, for some reason the spirit is asking for the name of your first pet and your mother's maiden name. How weird is that!?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

maggotspawn said:


> I'm gassing for a semi-custom production model Agile.


Fixed.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Ain't that the truth! I'm messing with one now, for some reason the spirit is asking for the name of your first pet and your mother's maiden name. How weird is that!?



That sounds like a trap...


----------



## Fistertain

I flip right handed guitars in photoshop so I could see how awesome they'd be left-handed. I must be masochist. Well I did this one a while ago to a KM-7 FR S and now it actually exists as a special run. Don't know if this counts as GAS anymore since I just bought it... My GF is going to kill me.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Where to begin?

Sully guitar, Suhr Koko boost, AX8, 2x12 Cab, Scumback Speakers, Timmy, Some kind of LTD, Jackson Soloist, VHT 100CL, KSR Orthos 2 or Ares.

That should do it for a while.


----------



## feraledge

I have to admit, every time I play the LTD Deluxe version of this I warm up to it even more. I think it looks even better when you switch the pickguard to match the body like Wiretap has.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Every time I see pictures of a Phoenix, I really ....ing want one.  But I still need to get rid of most of my guitars to make room for a KE3 and either a Rhoads or a DK2M. 

Also, I was wondering how a semi-hollow Wolfgang would look... 

I actually found one, and it actually looks amazing.






And I want it.


----------



## feraledge

^ There's just a EX/V/Firebird shaped-guitar void on my rack. The Kelly clicks on so many essential pieces, the KE3 I had looked awesome, but it made me so wary of the shape. I just couldn't get it to sit comfortably while standing, at all. I keep eyeing up KXMGs though still..


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

feraledge said:


> I have to admit, every time I play the LTD Deluxe version of this I warm up to it even more. I think it looks even better when you switch the pickguard to match the body like Wiretap has.



Too bad these babies aren't in production anymore. I really would love one of these, even in the LTD variant.


----------



## JD27

When you GAS has been extinguished, but the FedEx man arrives at your door while you are at work... Oh the pain!


----------



## pondman

Still gassing and still looking 



dna by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> ^ There's just a EX/V/Firebird shaped-guitar void on my rack. The Kelly clicks on so many essential pieces, the KE3 I had looked awesome, but it made me so wary of the shape. I just couldn't get it to sit comfortably while standing, at all. I keep eyeing up KXMGs though still..



The Kelly shape is comfortable I find. I thought it would be too small, but I feel it's actually perfect. Then again, I sit in classical instead of having my guitar on my right thigh, so it probably helps. 

Only problem is that mine neckdives like a ............ when I stand.  

Still want a KE3 or a KXMG, though. ....ing love the shape.


----------



## Samacle




----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> When you GAS has been extinguished, but the FedEx man arrives at your door while you are at work... Oh the pain!



Oh do tell...
Gotta plan deliveries more strategically, snag that cold quick and get out of work.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Kelly shape is comfortable I find. I thought it would be too small, but I feel it's actually perfect. Then again, I sit in classical instead of having my guitar on my right thigh, so it probably helps.
> 
> Only problem is that mine neckdives like a ............ when I stand.
> 
> Still want a KE3 or a KXMG, though. ....ing love the shape.



Sitting was fine, standing is hell. If I can't stand with the guitar it's worth nothing to me. But if I had to pick a shape that I'd play sitting down, Kelly would be perfect.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I do wonder if a Kelly that was 10% bigger would have less neck dive? If I had the option for a custom Jackson, I was thinking a slightly bigger Kelly with 22 frets. Also add a big brass or steel block, and that could add mass to reduce neck dive.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do wonder if a Kelly that was 10% bigger would have less neck dive? If I had the option for a custom Jackson, I was thinking a slightly bigger Kelly with 22 frets. Also add a big brass or steel block, and that could add mass to reduce neck dive.



I really feel like that would have to be the case. I think a neck through would probably help as well. At least the way my brain processes it, the added weight to the neck joint for a bolt on, hardware and the uncarved bulk of the heel add weight off center. 
I actually found with my KE3 that I could get it to hang in a decent place, but the body was so light that the strap location on the neck would become the center of gravity and would sit in that place, but the body would, at the very, least, try to flatten out to it. Moving the rear strap location didn't seem to help. 
I would think for that reason that the KXMG would sit better, but from the X series guitars I've seen the basswood used is on the cheaper/lighter side, so removes the weight of the bolt on neck joint, but the body is definitely lighter. 
I'm certainly willing to let you try! 
Also, I would think the scale length would be the bigger factor than number of frets. The 25.5" scale is something I definitely dig about the Kelly.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do wonder if a Kelly that was 10% bigger would have less neck dive? If I had the option for a custom Jackson, I was thinking a slightly bigger Kelly with 22 frets. Also add a big brass or steel block, and that could add mass to reduce neck dive.



You know there is only one way to find out if it will...


----------



## feraledge

The more I think about what I'm looking for to scratch that X/V/EX shape hole, the more I find this appealing. With some Black Winters?


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> You know there is only one way to find out if it will...



Dude, JazzHands is in the GAS and "next purchase" threads like 4-5 times per day, I'm not sure he'd be able to stick to one idea long enough to not regret placing a custom order.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> The more I think about what I'm looking for to scratch that X/V/EX shape hole, the more I find this appealing. With some Black Winters?



... Huge 3 piece Mahogany body? Dude you know the answer to that question!


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> ... Huge 3 piece Mahogany body? Dude you know the answer to that question!



It's like the answer was there all along...
Blackened is the end
Winter it will send
Throwing all you see
Into obscurity


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Oh do tell...
> Gotta plan deliveries more strategically, snag that cold quick and get out of work.



Sometimes work has natural immunities to colds.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Sometimes work has natural immunities to colds.



Just tell me if the incoming guitar and I are on the same Page.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Dude, JazzHands is in the GAS and "next purchase" threads like 4-5 times per day, I'm not sure he'd be able to stick to one idea long enough to not regret placing a custom order.



Well I've been a lot more stable recently. 

Although it fluctuates between Soloists, Kellys, Rhoads, and Dinkys now.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Dude, JazzHands is in the GAS and "next purchase" threads like 4-5 times per day, I'm not sure he'd be able to stick to one idea long enough to not regret placing a custom order.



Half of this entire thread is posts by him, I know!





feraledge said:


> It's like the answer was there all along...
> Blackened is the end
> Winter it will send
> Throwing all you see
> Into obscurity
> *3-piece mahogany
> ceramic magnets scream*
> I can't think more...



By Jove, you're right...


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I've been a lot more stable recently.
> 
> Although it fluctuates between Soloists, Kellys, Rhoads, and Dinkys now.



Within this circle of enablers, there is no need to justify.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Within this circle of enablers, there is no need to justify.



You're right, since you ............s keep posting .... I forgot about I want.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're right, since you ............s keep posting .... I forgot about I want.



I believe the answer is "one of each."


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're right, since you ............s keep posting .... I forgot about I want.



I think I have the most stable GAS of anyone on here. A real ESP Alexi Scythe, and a Daemoness and I think I will be set for a very long time. It's just the stupid fact that my taste is so DAMN expensive like many of yours. I've got friends who jam out on super cheap LTD 50's and stuff, and I refuse to almost touch them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well like most guitarists, I do GAS for a lot of expensive ...., but I ended up getting the cheaper stuff. 

Like, I gas for a Jackson USA KE2, but I ended up with a JK20 and will end up getting a KE3 or an old Kelly Pro from the '90s.  And I also want a Jazz Chorus, but might end up with my DOD FX60 and a Yammy G100.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> I think I have the most stable GAS of anyone on here. A real ESP Alexi Scythe, and a Daemoness and I think I will be set for a very long time. It's just the stupid fact that my taste is so DAMN expensive like many of yours. I've got friends who jam out on super cheap LTD 50's and stuff, and I refuse to almost touch them



Give it time...
But let's not forget the Eclipse and the Horizon... And the log book of Daemoness ideas...


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Give it time...
> But let's not forget the Eclipse and the Horizon... And the log book of Daemoness ideas...



I ALMOST GOT OVER HER!!! 
http://imgur.com/CTUJfRB


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> I ALMOST GOT OVER HER!!!
> http://imgur.com/CTUJfRB



I have sold Horizons, but in the end, I've never been without one for very long at all. No substitutes.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I have sold Horizons, but in the end, I've never been without one for very long at all. No substitutes.



It's a good thing that she's in the area for when I want to get her back.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Just tell me if the incoming guitar and I are on the same Page.



Oh there is something on the horizon.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> The more I think about what I'm looking for to scratch that X/V/EX shape hole, the more I find this appealing. With some Black Winters?



Or this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like he was trying to go for a slight Ken lawrence thing with the headstock.


----------



## s_k_mullins

JD27 said:


> Or this one.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like he was trying to go for a slight Ken lawrence thing with the headstock.



That one is a custom order in stock at Drum City GuitarLand. It's only $5200 if you're interested.


----------



## Fathand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well like most guitarists, I do GAS for a lot of expensive ...., but I ended up getting the cheaper stuff.



If you want to limit your GAS seriously, take the plunge and go to the more expensive stuff - it's worth it. My US PRS pretty much killed all my impulse purchases, which for the most part were cheaper / mid-priced guitars.

Good part: You play more, GAS less.
Bad part: When the GAS hits, It gets VERY expensive. 

...so, skip a couple of cheaper Kellys and get a used KE1 Friedman sig - we know you want to. 

But on topic, I could use a semihollow...


----------



## feraledge

^ A lot of truth in that one. I became a gear whore when my twins were born because the amount of effort it took to get them to sleep made the risk of waking them up from playing absolutely not worth it, so I started sitting on guitar forums. 
Bad news is, once you open that door, it's hard to close. Owning higher end and customs definitely helps and I'm really stoked on what I've got (including the incoming Sully build), but as my posts here demonstrate, anytime I'm not playing, the mind begins to wander and there's always that "what is my rack missing" kind of question. 
Circling back, right now it's an explorer, a V, a Phoenix, and a Kelly/Warrior, but I _think_ in time one would suit. If I'm going to dish out on it, I've got some ideas, but in the meantime, a black Snakebyte or some other explorer would certainly cut it. As much as an ESP Sig would be amazing, I'm lucky if I can afford a used LTD right now, so, for better or for worse, that's not happening right now. 
Fortunately, I think black and white are perfectly suitable, if not preferable, options for those body styles. 
Although a sonic blue ReVolution from Sully with PME fretboard...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I should be gearing for a Talman strat, Iron Label fanned 8, or another HSH RG, but then this came along reach...






And I want this Greco for some reason (namely just so I can own at least one Khaler).


----------



## Fathand

feraledge said:


> ^ A lot of truth in that one. I became a gear whore when my twins were born because the amount of effort it took to get them to sleep made the risk of waking them up from playing absolutely not worth it, so I started sitting on guitar forums.
> Bad news is, once you open that door, it's hard to close. Owning higher end and customs definitely helps and I'm really stoked on what I've got (including the incoming Sully build), but as my posts here demonstrate, anytime I'm not playing, the mind begins to wander and there's always that "what is my rack missing" kind of question.
> Circling back, right now it's an explorer, a V, a Phoenix, and a Kelly/Warrior, but I _think_ in time one would suit. If I'm going to dish out on it, I've got some ideas, but in the meantime, a black Snakebyte or some other explorer would certainly cut it. As much as an ESP Sig would be amazing, I'm lucky if I can afford a used LTD right now, so, for better or for worse, that's not happening right now.
> Fortunately, I think black and white are perfectly suitable, if not preferable, options for those body styles.
> Although a sonic blue ReVolution from Sully with PME fretboard...



I actually have a 2 stage system for killing impulse purchases, and it's pretty simple - just ask yourself two questions:
1) Does it bring anything to the table I can't get from my current (guitars)
2) Is it - qualitywise - as good or better than my current gear

..I've bought zero guitars lately. Some building/tweaking projects, yes, but no playable guitars. Some stuff might get past stage 1, but none has passed stage 2 yet because the level of quality expected is _really_ high. Works on amps and pedals too. 

This applies only if you want to limit your purchases (which I did because I saw no end to it and GASsing took my time away from enjoying the stuff I have), though. If you got the will and the way - knock yourself out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fathand said:


> If you want to limit your GAS seriously, take the plunge and go to the more expensive stuff - it's worth it.



Well, I usually try to keep an eye on guitars that are usually awesome quality for the price. It's why I keep a look out for stuff like the MiJ used Ibbys, Jacksons, etc etc. Premium guitars for nearly pennies. 

Also, speaking of what I said earlier...



Bloody_Inferno said:


>



I completely forgot about this guitar for a bit, then you remind me it exists and now I got GAS for it again.

.... all of you.


----------



## odibrom

I need one of these just because I need it, which means I actually don't, but I do...


----------



## prlgmnr

odibrom said:


> I need one of these just because I need it, which means I actually don't, but I do...



Such a classy item. For me maybe TOO classy for a 7 but I'm aware that I'm basically talking nonsense.


----------



## Acrid




----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I was wondering how a semi-hollow Wolfgang would look...
> 
> I actually found one, and it actually looks amazing.


----------



## odibrom

prlgmnr said:


> Such a classy item. For me maybe TOO classy for a 7 but I'm aware that I'm basically talking nonsense.



Because of its simplicity and charm, it sings to me... my first nice guitar was an S540 (which I still have), but somehow never had an S7 something (though I have played some). This will be the one someday...


----------



## flaherz09

This guy, and it's incoming!


----------



## dirtool




----------



## feraledge




----------



## ThePIGI King




----------



## feraledge

"ERG," coincidentally, is the sound I make when I see a guitar with that many strings.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Fer fook's sake, there's a nice '00 Epiphone Explorer for &#8364;300,-. Still wondering whether this would be worth it...


----------



## ThePIGI King

feraledge said:


> "ERG," coincidentally, is the sound I make when I see a guitar with that many strings.



If it makes you feel better, I would take the step to 9 strings first in case 9 is my physical limits


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Some day...


----------



## technomancer

They initially threw that up on reverb for $2500 and change then marked it up to where it is now... fortunately I didn't see it at that price or I would have grabbed it. The original owner posted a screen capture and was complaining because they raised the price then told him they didn't when he called them  It's apparently on consignment for the guy the original owner sold it to.



feraledge said:


>


----------



## feraledge

Damn, $2500 would have been a great deal. Looks like amazing specs.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

feraledge said:


> "ERG," coincidentally, is the sound *a guitar with more than 8 strings makes. *



Fixed that for you


----------



## feraledge

DjERGnt


----------



## A-Branger

^^


----------



## Womb raider

Been gassing for a tele for a long time. Was thinking about picking up a Charvel style 2 but caught wind of this beauty. An ESP USA one off tele?? Count me in. Jury is still out on the gloss fretboard, but I think this will fit the bill.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> Been gassing for a tele for a long time. Was thinking about picking up a Charvel style 2 but caught wind of this beauty. An ESP USA one off tele?? Count me in. Jury is still out on the gloss fretboard, but I think this will fit the bill.



It's a prototype, I have faith an ESP USA and hopefully an E-II model will be released.


----------



## feraledge

I think it looks awesome, but can't get behind the glossed fingerboard. Upside on ESP USA is that it looks like you're fairly free to customize aspects of the build.
I'll get my Sully 624T tomorrow and I'm really stoked on that. I trust it should be amazing and I'd consider it a really awesome option in the "supertele" realm. Price-wise it's more than the EII, but a hell of a lot less than the ESP USA.


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> It's a prototype, I have faith an ESP USA and hopefully an E-II model will be released.



It's been confirmed this is a short run release. Don't know when they will be in the wild though.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> It's been confirmed this is a short run release. Don't know when they will be in the wild though.



Well hopefully there are other finish options. I love the guitar, the fretboard not so much.


----------



## Womb raider

feraledge said:


> I think it looks awesome, but can't get behind the glossed fingerboard. Upside on ESP USA is that it looks like you're fairly free to customize aspects of the build.
> I'll get my Sully 624T tomorrow and I'm really stoked on that. I trust it should be amazing and I'd consider it a really awesome option in the "supertele" realm. Price-wise it's more than the EII, but a hell of a lot less than the ESP USA.



Nothing a little steel wool can't fix. I've been following your build and Sully did some amazing work. But in the end, I'm an ESP guy through and through. It was just coincidence, I helped my old man build a cabinet out of zebrawood and walnut this summer, then I see this come up. Gotta be a sign!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This bastard


----------



## JD27

It's growing on me, got to ditch the gold hardware though.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

JD27 said:


> It's growing on me, got to ditch the gold hardware though.



Some chromes would be awesome, would make it all complete.


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> Nothing a little steel wool can't fix. I've been following your build and Sully did some amazing work. But in the end, I'm an ESP guy through and through. It was just coincidence, I helped my old man build a cabinet out of zebrawood and walnut this summer, then I see this come up. Gotta be a sign!



Trust me, I'm not trying to tell people not to buy ESPs!  In just becoming an ESP and Sully fan boy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Throw a Floyd on that and I'm sold.  Silver guitars are underrated as ..... 

But jeez, I've been on a huge Charvel kick the passed few days. Really wanna find an old Desolation Star, drop in a cream DiMarzio Super Distortion or PAF Pro, and rock some Van Halen or some ..... 






Oh, and of course the JC120 Jazz Chorus. ...., I'm saving my money and trying to sell .... as we speak so I can get the funds.


----------



## Extreme Rhinoceros




----------



## technomancer

This is calling to me...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> This is calling to me...


----------



## MetalHead40

On backorder I should get it in December. Picked up a Savage 120 though to offset the wait.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Yeah if I hadn't bought the green soloist first that would have already come home.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

C'mon, you know you need to get a twin.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> C'mon, you know you need to get a twin.



Check the Jackson thread 

If both the soloists stay though something else is going to have to go...


----------



## Fathand

Gibson LP CM Traditional. Serious GAS right now.


----------



## Beau Hunt




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I also want that 1984 Explorer.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Speaking of Explorers, Dawn of the Shred's NGD thread gave me some serious Goth Explorer GAS, and while I was looking at some, I found out that they made a Floyd Rose version! I'm not a big trem guy, but I find that design to be more comfortable on the right hand than a TOM, so my GAS is now even worse!


----------



## feraledge

I'm actually super content with my guitars right now, the custom Sully and ESP cover so much territory that it's awesome. So much so that I might sell some other stuff to scratch one last itch _if_ it happens to ever become an option again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

GASing so hard for these right now.


----------



## Zado




----------



## olig

Ambler Solomon is ....ing savage!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

BrailleDecibel said:


> Speaking of Explorers, Dawn of the Shred's NGD thread gave me some serious Goth Explorer GAS, and while I was looking at some, I found out that they made a Floyd Rose version! I'm not a big trem guy, but I find that design to be more comfortable on the right hand than a TOM, so my GAS is now even worse!



Gonna grab myself one of these buggers with the TOM bridge. The Explorer GAS is real as fvck.


----------



## Ikke

Here she is! ESP USA Zebrawood TE (from ESP Instagram)


----------



## feraledge

Are you gonna track it down??


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Are you gonna track it down??



Nope! Considering another custom though! Just got my quote back today!


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Nope! Considering another custom though! Just got my quote back today!



Damn, you're on a roll. Still not going to tell specs?


----------



## JD27

All of them... Even The lefties.

http://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-gallery


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> All of them... Even The lefties.
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-gallery



That's a dangerous page...


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> That's a dangerous page...



So much want for the see thru black satin one.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> So much want for the see thru black satin one.



I think that might be my winner too. Deep lagoon is killer too. Spongebrick posted a shot of the white MII while it was being painted from the back too and I got a whole other level of appreciation for it.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Damn, you're on a roll. Still not going to tell specs?



You know I actually did tell the specs for my first one but it was only once, in one post, right when I put the down payment down. I think I deserve some credit! 

But this one is a Horizon SL. It's gonna be white. QM over swamp ash, maybe a mahogany/walnut neck for stability. Chrome hardware. Hannes bridge. 59/JB PU. Some kind of extravagant binding. All satin. Everything satin. All tentative at the moment. Neck thru of course. 

So the trends for my customs are to get something like stuff I own (in this case my 90s Horizon) with weird wood combos lol. And neck thru. Always neck thru.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I think that might be my winner too. Deep lagoon is killer too. Spongebrick posted a shot of the white MII while it was being painted from the back too and I got a whole other level of appreciation for it.



Sponge is probably my second favorite luthier on Instagram. Love seeing ESP's being forged.

Why they don't bring back the half matte black finish is beyond me.


----------



## Blytheryn

Ikke said:


> You know I actually did tell the specs for my first one but it was only once, in one post, right when I put the down payment down. I think I deserve some credit!
> 
> But this one is a Horizon SL. It's gonna be white. QM over swamp ash, maybe a mahogany/walnut neck for stability. Chrome hardware. Hannes bridge. 59/JB PU. Some kind of extravagant binding. All satin. Everything satin. All tentative at the moment. Neck thru of course.
> 
> So the trends for my customs are to get something like stuff I own (in this case my 90s Horizon) with weird wood combos lol. And neck thru. Always neck thru.



Neck thru and satin. If you say dagger stock I'll be throbbing.


----------



## Ikke

Blytheryn said:


> Neck thru and satin. If you say dagger stock I'll be throbbing.



Cockstock all the way!!!!!

The blade stock throws off the industrial design for me. Curvy body, pointy headstock doesn't make sense to me. Curvy body, curvy headstock does!

That being said...the M-II NTB bypasses this rule. Lol


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> You know I actually did tell the specs for my first one but it was only once, in one post, right when I put the down payment down. I think I deserve some credit!
> 
> But this one is a Horizon SL. It's gonna be white. QM over swamp ash, maybe a mahogany/walnut neck for stability. Chrome hardware. Hannes bridge. 59/JB PU. Some kind of extravagant binding. All satin. Everything satin. All tentative at the moment. Neck thru of course.
> 
> So the trends for my customs are to get something like stuff I own (in this case my 90s Horizon) with weird wood combos lol. And neck thru. Always neck thru.



That sounds sick! Why not maple/walnut for the neck? 
+100000 for the cockstock love!!   
So satin see-thru-white on quilted maple? Sick. Seeing all the mid-stage stain/sanding on the ESP USA IG & Spongebrick gets me pretty stoked. Would be could to get a black stain and sand and then see thru white burst in satin...


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> That sounds sick! Why not maple/walnut for the neck?
> +100000 for the cockstock love!!
> So satin see-thru-white on quilted maple? Sick. Seeing all the mid-stage stain/sanding on the ESP USA IG & Spongebrick gets me pretty stoked. Would be could to get a black stain and sand and then see thru white burst in satin...



Well, per some of my research, mahogany is super stable and doesn't warp as easily. And adding walnut would add even more stability. Feel free to correct me. 

Other reasons include: I wanted tonally warmer neck wood as ash and maple are supposed brighter so the tonewood tale goes. Also I already have a guitars with maple necks. Fun fact - my first custom was supposed to be maple/walnut but ESP Japan said that maple/bubinga would be more stable and asked if they could make it that way. 

But my neck wood choice is most for cosmetic reasons. Just thought it would look cool lol


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I have now a huge thing for M models. I have always hated floating bridges, but I'm ready to make an exception for these.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> But my neck wood choice is most for cosmetic reasons. Just thought it would look cool lol



Well there's the correct answer. Considering you'll probably have a dozen Custom ESPs in the next five years, no reason not to experiment. 
Ash sounds great to me. I always thought of maple as more stable than mahogany, but there's certainly plenty of evidence that mahogany necks work!


----------



## feraledge

AlexCorriveau said:


> I have now a huge thing for M models. I have always hated floating bridges, but I'm ready to make an exception for these.



Sure you don't want to dig a little deeper??


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

feraledge said:


> Sure you don't want to dig a little deeper??




Great, now I know what I'm going to obsess on at nights for the next months


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Sure you don't want to dig a little deeper??



Lead him down the correct path, Feral. Show him the way!


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Well there's the correct answer. Considering you'll probably have a dozen Custom ESPs in the next five years, no reason not to experiment.
> Ash sounds great to me. I always thought of maple as more stable than mahogany, but there's certainly plenty of evidence that mahogany necks work!



IF (BIG IF) I go down this path again I really won't be in any position to buy another guitar for a while (or do anything fun lol). So, I'm going to go over the logistics of how I would have to pay for this and the things I'm giving up by doing it.

In all honesty, this custom is giving me anxiety lol.


----------



## MoonJelly

Since the GAS page is now unofficially the (ESP) GAS page, I'd love to have a KOA HSS M-III, with the Horizon headstock on the right. If I buy them both, it's basically the same thing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We need to counter-act the GAS with other brand GAS


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Either of these would do nicely:


----------



## The 1




----------



## Lasik124

The 1 said:


>




I was literally going to post this at some point tonight 

So count me in for one of those and oh one of these!


----------



## Ikke

MoonJelly said:


> Since the GAS page is now unofficially the (ESP) GAS page, I'd love to have a KOA HSS M-III, with the Horizon headstock on the right. If I buy them both, it's basically the same thing



Be the hero the ESP Fellowship needs! Buy them both!


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Be the hero the ESP Fellowship needs! Buy them both!



Enable! Enable! Enable!


----------



## Blytheryn

Seeing as we are posting RR's... My only gripe with this is that I feel that RR's should have mandatory inline reversed headstocks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^ RRs look wrong without a reverse pointy headstock. 

Main reason I want the Matt Tuck sig is the reverse headstock.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^ RRs look wrong without a reverse pointy headstock.
> 
> Main reason I want the Matt Tuck sig is the reverse headstock.



That guy had a great taste in Jacksons. I love his white sig, the inverse headstock is so right.

I JUST REMEMBERED HE HAD THE SILVER GLITTER ONE TOO. WOW.


----------



## Spicypickles

I could have sworn that last picture was a helicopter before.


----------



## Blytheryn

Spicypickles said:


> I could have sworn that last picture was a helicopter before.



It was a picture of a Blackhawk. I edited as soon as I realized it made no sense


----------



## DiezelMonster

I'm looking for this exact guitar. Its my next conquest!


----------



## Vrollin

A few refrets... One def needs it, top of frets are worn and throwing intonation out in different ways each fret, the other two are more of a preference for jumbo sized frets....


----------



## feraledge

So since I got my Sully build, it's been a GAS killer having that combined with my Custom Horizon. I have nearly all my bases covered and the Sully nails all my Charvel GAS in a big way. 
So now I'm going to end up selling my Charvel to fill the one other GAS pit in my life, the "explorer" and its realm. 
What I really want is an ESP EXP with Floyd or, if ever possible again, a Sully Elita with a Floyd.
In the meantime, what's more realistic is one of the following: 
















Or the dark horse contenders...













I don't see any of these moves happening quickly, but I'm open to ideas. An Epiphone could probably be a pretty easy swing. Whatever it is, I'd most likely swap the pickups out for a Black Winter set. 
Would be ideal if I could just fall in love with this:


----------



## Lasik124

I somehow never knew this existed.

Much want. I want to stack it right on top of my Peavy 6505MH and put them to the test! 

Not to mention it would just look sick ha


----------



## Womb raider

Skervy gas bit hard. NGD breakdown if I can get to it.


----------



## Aso

feraledge said:


> A Sully Elita with a Floyd.
> 
> Or the dark horse contenders...



I agree the Elita would be the best option but alas no more are being made.

A good Custom Select Kelly or a Warrior would be my choice.


----------



## feraledge

Aso said:


> I agree the Elita would be the best option but alas no more are being made.
> 
> A good Custom Select Kelly or a Warrior would be my choice.



Custom Select unfortunately aren't in the cards anytime soon. I have had minimal experience with the Warrior and feel like it might be enough of its own thing that it doesn't really scratch the "explorer" itch. 
I'm gun shy on the Kelly. I dug the KE3 I used to own, but could only play it sitting down. Worthless to me. I would have to be convinced that we could get along before thinking about a custom one. And if I was going to go custom on that, I feel like I could get someone else to just build me a 25.5" scale custom explorer for the same or less. 
I really wish I thought more highly of Gibson. The Gibson Gothic explorer I used to own sounded like a beast, but the finish was just weak. Felt like every time I touched it just brought it one step closer to being done. Fretboard too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Kelly or Edwards. The only correct answer. 

I'd lean towards the Kelly, becuase EMGs and Floyd. 

Also, I'm starting to get back into Strats, especially Floyd'd ones in cream.


----------



## feraledge

^ That strat looks awesome even though the pic looks like it was taken from a crime scene. 
I love what the Jacksons have to offer in terms of necks, scale, and Floyds, but I just don't think either is really "explorer" enough to do the job. 
Right now I'm leaning towards the Snakebyte or the Edwards, but admittedly, I've spent a lot of time trying to justify the Epiphone Goth explorer because it's less than half the price although I'd end up replacing nearly everything on it. Just makes it feel closer. 
The Gibson Explorer HP looks killer...


----------



## xzacx

feraledge said:


> ^ That strat looks awesome even though the pic looks like it was taken from a crime scene.
> I love what the Jacksons have to offer in terms of necks, scale, and Floyds, but I just don't think either is really "explorer" enough to do the job.



Hilarious and accurate description of that Strat pic hahahaha.


And I agree. I think Kellys are awesome, and they're clearly inspired by the Explorer shape, but if I wanted and Explorer, that would not be my choice. Personally I'd go for an actual Explorer, unless I went with a boutique '58 Korina reproduction, but that'd obviously be a lot more expensive.


----------



## Monsterhawk

Peavey 6505 /EVH 5150 III
Mesa Stiletto Cab 412 slanted cus' why the F not 
Schecter Hellraiser C7 FRS -cherry red
Jackson Misha Mansoor BULB HT 7 LAGUNA BURST (not a fan of the inlays tbh tho)

Im gonna throw some seymours at em both too! maybe not the Jackson...Bareknuckles mmm


----------



## thraxil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I'm starting to get back into Strats, especially Floyd'd ones in cream.



My old bandmate had one exactly like that. I don't really like strats, but that was a fine guitar.


----------



## Ikke

I almost let the GAS consume me...but my willpower prevailed...


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> I almost let the GAS consume me...but my willpower prevailed...



Obviously you know we aren't going to support this kind of behavior, but I think that, on top of all the other reasons, you should have gotten this one just to get a closer look at what's going on with that low B, especially at the tuner. 
I suspect you would probably have to replace the nut on it if you don't play bass strings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

thraxil said:


> My old bandmate had one exactly like that. I don't really like strats, but that was a fine guitar.



I really dig the looks and playablity of a Strat, but I can't stand how bulky the body feels on me. 

I'd love to get a Warmoth 7/8s Strat, but they're limited to a 24.75'' scale and 24 frets. That and they only have the ugly Warmoth headstock.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Obviously you know we aren't going to support this kind of behavior, but I think that, on top of all the other reasons, you should have gotten this one just to get a closer look at what's going on with that low B, especially at the tuner.
> I suspect you would probably have to replace the nut on it if you don't play bass strings.



Lol totally didn't even notice that B string wonkiness. Granted this is not the exact (picture of the) one I was considering purchasing.

My Horizon Custom Shop GAS is weighing so heavy that it clears all other GAS (except Horizon Natural GAS). I also have to buy a bass.


----------



## gunch




----------



## bostjan

Really GASing for a 19-EDO 7 string guitar for metal and a 5 string extra long scale 19-EDO bass to go with it.

Other than that, pretty much every seven string guitar on the market right now!


----------



## Ikke




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^That's not an ESP.

What the .... dude?


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


>



No ESP


----------



## Miek




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alright, we get it. You're edgy and you post memes on Facebook. Now enough of this non-ESP nonsense! This means, Rickenbass dude! And the other guy with his condiments.


----------



## JD27




----------



## feraledge

^ Hell yeah.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Ikke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's not an ESP.
> 
> What the .... dude?





JD27 said:


> No ESP



Sometimes that's just the way it's gotta be.


----------



## odibrom

The backs on these mayones sure are sexy...


----------



## Ikke

odibrom said:


> The backs on these mayones sure are sexy...



I know right


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


>



 is that actually for sale somewhere or just somebody's custom shop order?


----------



## Ikke

technomancer said:


> is that actually for sale somewhere or just somebody's custom shop order?



I think it was an artist model from eternal descent?

EDIT: Apparently not an artist model just a custom shop for the guy from eternal descent. Apparently HighGain had one.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=200769


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> is that actually for sale somewhere or just somebody's custom shop order?



I came across it looking for H-IIIs, figures someone here owned it I've never seen that finish on anything but Arrows, but it looks awesome! If I ever do a custom order that might have just beat out faded sky blue for me.


----------



## JD27

Oh my, the possibilities. Definitely haven't seen it over a flame top.


----------



## Ikke

I had remembered seeing this years ago back when I really wanted a mirage custom. It's a refinish but it turned out really nice.


----------



## Spicypickles

Ikke said:


> I think it was an artist model from eternal descent?
> 
> EDIT: Apparently not an artist model just a custom shop for the guy from eternal descent. Apparently HighGain had one.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=200769





Yea, dudes name is Llexi Leon. Very talented guy, and really gave me ALL the gas for a Horizon H3.


----------



## Ikke




----------



## feraledge

You should just jump on one of those natural USA Horizons. We're all dying to know how they are!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Even though I'm all-out Jackson fanboy right now...






I wouldn't mind one of these babies. An old limited edition ESP SV for the international market.

And in the same boat...






An ESP Eclipse-I FR in vintage black.

But since I AM a Jackson fanboy...






A Jackson RR3 in Eerie Dess Swirl is my goal.


----------



## feraledge

That SV got me moist and wanting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree, it's the guitar that got me into the offset V shape.

It just sucks that ESP *only made 8 of them. 
*

EDIT: Whoops, forgot something. 






I've always been a fan of James Hetifled's '90s tone (Load, Reload, Live), and IIRC, the majority of his tone from that era came from Mesa Triaxi. So, do want.


----------



## sniperfreak223

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Even though I'm all-out Jackson fanboy right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind one of these babies. An old limited edition ESP SV for the international market.
> 
> And in the same boat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ESP Eclipse-I FR in vintage black.
> 
> But since I AM a Jackson fanboy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Jackson RR3 in Eerie Dess Swirl is my goal.



The top one reminds me of this: 

http://www.deanguitars.com/img/12/dcrrzrbt1a.jpg


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> You should just jump on one of those natural USA Horizons. We're all dying to know how they are!



ESP for life and all, but in all honesty, if I had $3.5k+ lying around I would actually probably get a Mayones Regius 6. And the only reasons for that is because:

1) I already have a Horizon, albeit not the most impressive one, but still ESP Horizon. 

2) It's not an arduous task to find a satin Regius, like it is to find an ESP guitar with even a (natural and/or) satin neck, let alone satin body.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been meaning to replace my Hartke HA2000 bass head that I've been abusing for well over 15 years. All signs point to this:






And I've been meaning to get this guitar already:






Put on a set of EMGs, SLX neck, SA middle, 81TW bridge, attach it onto the Korg RS100s Keytar and finally learn to play the song I specifically wrote for this experiment.


----------



## The 1

LP GAS


----------



## sniperfreak223

Right now...a doubleneck Bich in dragon's blood, and a decent quality fretless 5-string bass


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Watching live Sw1tched videos has me GASsing for their gear:


----------



## feraledge

I think I'm pretty resolved on this one. Might happen in a couple months, will see:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp

Ola's making me want the TriAxis even more.


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

dirtool said:


>


----------



## odibrom

wow...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

A Strat with a black pearloid pickguard sounds pretty good right now...my Tele needs a Fender playmate!


----------



## sighval

Dayum, something snapped in me when I saw this one:


----------



## narad

sighval said:


> Dayum, something snapped in me when I saw this one:



That looks amazing, but I'd see it without the photo trickery before rupturing an organ or two.


----------



## prlgmnr

Don't tell me what to do, it's my spleen and I'll burst it if I want to.


----------



## odibrom

Saw that one on their Facebook page...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not GASing for it personally, but I saw some of you want it. 

http://www.espguitars.com/products/...ited-edition?category_id=1968756-te-ii-series


----------



## feraledge

^!!!
The tea burst one that Spongebrick posted today looks super sick too!


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> ^!!!
> The tea burst one that Spongebrick posted today looks super sick too!



That one was so nice. Good to see more of them.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Bigsby

i'll have two please.


----------



## Womb raider

Looks like those TE II are going to be in the regular USA rotation. Ugh just what I need more bad gas.


----------



## ItWillDo

Someday...


----------



## A-Branger

ItWillDo said:


> Someday...


----------



## Fathand

I can't get over from my LP Jr. GAS, so it must be for real. No singlecut, no humbucker or a Melody Maker with a smaller headstock. This, and just this:






...I can live with a good copy, though. I think Tokai has made a MIJ version of this - I've seen some older Greco versions also..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Planning getting a set of EMG 57/66s for my Ibanez ARZ700. But deciding on the colour of pickups that'd look best on this:






Can't even decide whether I want chrome or black/chrome or standard or brushed. 






Maybe even black...


----------



## A-Branger

go with chore, make it look classy


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A-Branger said:


> go with chore, make it look classy



I assume you mean chrome? Or you mean charcoal black?

Chrome was my first choice, simply because it looks traditionally right in a single cut. But the black chrome will at least suit all the black binding and cosmo hardware.


----------



## odibrom

I'd go for a brushed one, black chrome looks cool...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Fathand said:


> I can't get over from my LP Jr. GAS, so it must be for real. No singlecut, no humbucker or a Melody Maker with a smaller headstock. This, and just this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I can live with a good copy, though. I think Tokai has made a MIJ version of this - I've seen some older Greco versions also..



The guitarist of one of my favorite bands, 6gig, uses one of those (in drop-B, of all tunings!), and while I don't normally GAS for guitars with soapbars, seeing that pic made me think of both the band, and how I'd like to try one of those guitars one day.






Bigsby said:


> i'll have two please.



Better make it four, I could go for two myself!


----------



## A-Branger

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I assume you mean chrome? Or you mean charcoal black?
> 
> Chrome was my first choice, simply because it looks traditionally right in a single cut. But the black chrome will at least suit all the black binding and cosmo hardware.



yeah I meant Chrome I didnt type the M 

I dont quite like the black chrome after seeing it on the Het sig guitar. And black it just reminds me to a normal 81 EMG set.

Or you can go Gold and change the hardware to gold too. Would look rad on a red guitar


----------



## JD27

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Planning getting a set of EMG 57/66s for my Ibanez ARZ700. But deciding on the colour of pickups that'd look best on this:



Black Chrome looks awesome if you have Black Chrome hardware.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^That is one killer guitar! I forgot all about those.


*mashes the spot where the "Like" button should be*


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Fathand said:


> I can't get over from my LP Jr. GAS, so it must be for real. No singlecut, no humbucker or a Melody Maker with a smaller headstock. This, and just this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I can live with a good copy, though. I think Tokai has made a MIJ version of this - I've seen some older Greco versions also..



I had the privilege of playing an original 1958 LPJ and it was amazing, I'll never forget that guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Right now I'm really GASing over my next 2 amp purchases. 










Given I'm honestly set guitar-wise, I'm surprisingly not GASing for anything guitar-related.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given I'm honestly set guitar-wise, I'm surprisingly not GASing for anything guitar-related.



Clock it, October 20, 2016: 9:43 PM.


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm really missing the like button.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Right now, my wants are pretty simple: more trem-equipped sixes and more hardtail sevens xD


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



The hell is that.


----------



## celticelk

There's a bunch of random guitars I'd probably buy if I happened to have a few thousand spare $$$ lying around, but at this point I'm mostly doing pickup replacements in existing instruments and waiting for my number to come up in the Island build queue.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The hell is that.



A cheap-ass solid state head I actually love to death. I sold it years ago because I needed the money, but I wanna get another one.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I really liked the Toneblaster I've tried, but I also really liked the Blue Voodoos and El Diablos that I've played through as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I ....ing hated the El Diablo I tried, but I love the TBX to death. 

Never tried the TB100. Doesn't sound as good as the TBX150 (EDIT: from what I heard from people that owned them )


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Blue Voodoo I tried was definitely representative of it's nickname.


----------



## feraledge

I really dig my Vader, but for some reason I keep thinking I should sell it for one of these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> I really dig my Vader, but for some reason I keep thinking I should sell it for one of these.



Depends on if you want to keep your quality guitar or get something that looks cooler (IE: the white one).


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Depends on if you want to keep your quality guitar or get something that looks cooler (IE: the white one).



I didn't think there were really that many complaints about the KM. I know some issues with badly potted PUPs and less than great pots, but maybe I just didn't pay enough attention?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well by better quality I mean the generic MiA vs MiK argument. And bad pots are a given since those factories are known for buying ....ty chinese pots in bulk. Honestly an easy fix.

If you aren't digging the Vader, I say give it a try.


----------



## Wolfos

Well I've literally just sold everything I owned musically to pay off my crushing debt (ex. PRS Custom 24 Tobacco Burst, EBMM JP7 with Piezo, Martin D-18, Taylor 314CE, Mesa Boogie Dual Rec. Stack & Pod 500 HD Floor pedal)

Im stuck at home right now with a budget Epiphone SG I've had since i was 7 and a garbage Marshall solid state 30w combo.

Having almost no debt feels good but all i think about now is how long it will take me to buy a Skervesan Tamandua 7, Axe FX II XL and a Hughes & Kettner Grandmeister 40 stack!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Clock it, October 20, 2016: 9:43 PM.



You know, you were onto something. 

I am GASing for a non-Stratocaster H-S-S guitar. I've been playing my Strat a lot today. I love the sound of the single coils, but can't stand the feel of the body.

Which is why I really, REALLY want something like a 22-fret Superstrat, or one of these babies.






....ing out-of-the-blue GAS. 

EDIT: Or getting a stock Squier Tele and modding it to be S-S-S or H-S-S.

Or one of these.


----------



## rockskate4x

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The hell is that.



OMG a buddy of mine had one of these. It sounded... interesting, but it was the loudest amp among all my friends' gear. I occasionally boosted it with an Ibanez TS9. One of the grey clunky looking tube screamers that was like $40 new with knobs that clicked in and out. Oh to be back in high school with a far from picky ear


----------



## Wolfos

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You know, you were onto something.
> 
> I am GASing for a non-Stratocaster H-S-S guitar. I've been playing my Strat a lot today. I love the sound of the single coils, but can't stand the feel of the body.
> 
> Which is why I really, REALLY want something like a 22-fret Superstrat, or one of these babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ing out-of-the-blue GAS.
> 
> EDIT: Or getting a stock Squier Tele and modding it to be S-S-S or H-S-S.
> 
> Or one of these.



If you like the Silhouette check out Suhr guitars there beautiful


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wolfos said:


> If you like the Silhouette check out Suhr guitars there beautiful



A $400 Sterling is a bit easier to get than a $4000 Suhr.


----------



## Vrollin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A cheap-ass solid state head I actually love to death. I sold it years ago because I needed the money, but I wanna get another one.



I feel the same about getting another Randall RG head...


----------



## Masoo2

whAT IS THIS












Had no interest in a new 6 string until now, holy ****


----------



## eightsixboy

Masoo2 said:


> whAT IS THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had no interest in a new 6 string until now, holy ****





It looks like an EU and AU version of the RG970, its not listed on the Japanese or US sites. Interesting as it wasn't listed on OZ site a few weeks ago, must be a 2017 model.


----------



## Masoo2

eightsixboy said:


> It looks like an EU and AU version of the RG970, its not listed on the Japanese or US sites. Interesting as it wasn't listed on OZ site a few weeks ago, must be a 2017 model.



It's on the NA website too (http://www.ibanez.co.jp/na/) which seems to have a few other models not found on the US website.

The Premium stuff has always piqued my interest.

Good wood and finish combinations, decent stock pickups and hardware, and with Indonesian construction that people seem to actually praise.

I could get an MIK or even MIJ guitar for the price this would most likely retail for, but it wouldn't be anywhere close to the same features. That's the case for a lot of the Premiums, actually, like that one poplar burl RG927 which I also really dig.


----------



## You

JD27 said:


> Black Chrome looks awesome if you have Black Chrome hardware.



What Guitar is pictured above me? I am quite interested.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like a modded Ibanez SZ2020EX.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

rockskate4x said:


> OMG a buddy of mine had one of these. It sounded... interesting, but it was the loudest amp among all my friends' gear. I occasionally boosted it with an Ibanez TS9. One of the grey clunky looking tube screamers that was like $40 new with knobs that clicked in and out. Oh to be back in high school with a far from picky ear



It was a Ibanez Tone Lok TS7 Tube Screamer. Those pedals had terrible durability. They may've sounded alright, but the Weeping Dragon was the worst sounding wah I've ever used. Someone stole it and it was one of the only pieces of equipment I would not buy again.


----------



## You

The simple, yet elegant beauty of this particular guitar, and the fact that I have yet to own an 8 string causes me to be greatly interested in an Ibanez M80M. 




I as well been interested in Explorer esque guitars.


----------



## eightsixboy

Masoo2 said:


> It's on the NA website too (http://www.ibanez.co.jp/na/) which seems to have a few other models not found on the US website.
> 
> The Premium stuff has always piqued my interest.
> 
> Good wood and finish combinations, decent stock pickups and hardware, and with Indonesian construction that people seem to actually praise.
> 
> I could get an MIK or even MIJ guitar for the price this would most likely retail for, but it wouldn't be anywhere close to the same features. That's the case for a lot of the Premiums, actually, like that one poplar burl RG927 which I also really dig.






Just be aware that that finish dents very very easily, don't know why they made a basswood body a satin finish, crazy if you ask me. 


I've sworn myself to never by a premium again after all the issues I have had with them, but they do look good at least.


----------



## eightsixboy

Have wanted a strat for ages, so close to buying this. Ebony board, MIJ, cheap to boot. 


FUJIGEN Neo Classic Series NST100-CAR.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## Spicypickles

What am that?!


----------



## technomancer

^ RG652AHM

That trans white makes me sad every time I see it because I can't deal with the 17mm neck  Oh and annoyed that they didn't put it out on the 752


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea, I can't handle Ibby 6'ers. Sure looks good though


----------



## eightsixboy

technomancer said:


> ^ RG652AHM
> 
> That trans white makes me sad every time I see it because I can't deal with the 17mm neck  Oh and annoyed that they didn't put it out on the 752





I was thinking exactly the same thing. It's probably a good thing as it stops me from buying more guitars haha.


----------



## eightsixboy

Bacchus Exotic Wood Sakura. So awesome. 









free upload pictures


----------



## Blytheryn

GASing so incredibly hard for these right now...


























Any Hanneman... Preferably one without the cringey inlays... I wish ESP would do a limited run of Jeff Camo's. I'd sell a kidney.


----------



## feraledge

Even better. 




ESP Urban Camo M-II neck thru. Quite a bit of those floating around.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP Urban Camo M-II neck thru. Quite a bit of those floating around.



The search continues...


----------



## sniperfreak223

The more I look at it...the more I want one of the Mk. 11 Warlocks. Something about the subtle contrast between the natural mahogany and the ziricote top is just hnnnngh


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> The search continues...



I could finding you one in three hours... with black nail polish.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need this in my life. NEED IT.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I could finding you one in three hours... with black nail polish.



When I have cash, I know who I'll call...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> GASing so incredibly hard for these right now...



I have to admit, the ESP Standard/E-II version of the ESP SV is actually a really cool looking guitar. Some people prefer the shorter horn on the Japanese and European SVs, but I did the slightly bigger lower horn. 

...


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have to admit, the ESP Standard/E-II version of the ESP SV is actually a really cool looking guitar. Some people prefer the shorter horn on the Japanese and European SVs, but I did the slightly bigger lower horn.
> 
> ...



I'm in the first camp... The lower horn looks off to me, especially if they are going for a Rhoads look. If all goes well I'll have a single EMG loaded matte black SV with a short horn by next weekend...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaaand this is the coolest P/J I've ever seen.


----------



## Spicypickles

Hawt


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, multiple amp GAS. :UGH:

Was looking at a 6505(+), but now I'm considering other amps...


----------



## JD27

Don't know why, but I think these look cool.











Also a Firebird a Studio.






Did anyone see Sweetwater has a Plek machine and has models that have been pleked and with upgraded nuts. Saw Iron Labels, Epiphone LPs, Squire Tele, EC-1000s, and KM-7s with the treatment. Might make for some nice players.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Did anyone see Sweetwater has a Plek machine and has models that have been pleked and with upgraded nuts. Saw Iron Labels, Epiphone LPs, Squire Tele, EC-1000s, and KM-7s with the treatment. Might make for some nice players.



I did see that. Has to be a pretty massive investment on their end. I think the $150 markup, in that regard, is pretty justified and will surely be a convenience for those who are interested. Makes me pretty stoked to have dropped the money on some fret working tools though! 

JazzHands, did you see this? If I was at all serious about playing bass instead of just having something to record with I would have jumped on this instead of the Squier Jazz Bass...





As for me, I'm feeling the insane lust for this ol' chap even more these days: 




Mentally derailing me from making these power moves to grab an LTD Snakebyte and Schecter KM6 or Banshee 6. 
Also find myself missing my old LTD Elites... Wondering if the Horizon III isn't "close enough" between a Horizon and a Formula to fill the void.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> JazzHands, did you see this? If I was at all serious about playing bass instead of just having something to record with I would have jumped on this instead of the Squier Jazz Bass...



Yeah I saw that awhile back. Needs a 5th string though.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I did see that. Has to be a pretty massive investment on their end. I think the $150 markup, in that regard, is pretty justified and will surely be a convenience for those who are interested. Makes me pretty stoked to have dropped the money on some fret working tools.



The closest shop to me with a Plek machine charges $160 for a Plek job and $60 for a new nut. I think it is pretty cool, the fretwork on the lower end stuff is usually the biggest concern. Right now it is just certain models they are offering it on, hope they change it to an optional service on whatever you buy. I'm going to hold off on GAS until the Black Friday sales next month. Sweetwater is always good about producing an irresistible price on something I want during their sale.


----------



## MoonJelly

Ahhhhhhhh! I need one!
https://www.roland.com/us/products/jc-22/

m


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> Ahhhhhhhh! I need one!
> https://www.roland.com/us/products/jc-22/
> 
> m



oh god it's so cute im gonna die


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

In addition to wanting a blue Talman strat, and sunburst ARZ...






But throw in some Fender pickups (Twisted Tele Neck, Texas Special Middle, CS Broadcaster Bridge) and I'm golden. Much cheaper than getting an actual Fender Vintage Hotrod.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Minus the inlays and strange control layout - _damn_. Can't find any info on it, sadly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need the Alex Wade 7 string. I NEED ITTTTTT


----------



## Smoked Porter

KnightBrolaire said:


> I need the Alex Wade 7 string. I NEED ITTTTTT



Me too  Feels like I've been waiting forever for Sweetwater to get them in stock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Smoked Porter said:


> Me too  Feels like I've been waiting forever for Sweetwater to get them in stock.



They're all over reverb, i'm just trying to hold off until i finish paying off my goliath, then i'll probably grab one.


----------



## feraledge

Watching the ESP live stream. GAS is out of control right now. Did anyone else spot the flamed cobalt TE FR?!? See thru black matte Horizon?!? GAS hard on.


----------



## JD27

What have we here...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

JD27 said:


> What have we here...



A raging case of GAS for me, that's what we have here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the explorer gas is so bad right now. so bad.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

KnightBrolaire said:


> the explorer gas is so bad right now. so bad.



I know the feeling - sold my '80 E/2 a few months back and immediately said: "I'm gonna want that back in, like, 9 months."

Here I am, trying to score a new Explorer - specifically a 50th Commemorative or Gothic II.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I know the feeling - sold my '80 E/2 a few months back and immediately said: "I'm gonna want that back in, like, 9 months."
> 
> Here I am, trying to score a new Explorer - specifically a 50th Commemorative or Gothic II.



I'm probably going to end up building an explorer because I can't find a 7 string one that I'd actually want.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Everytime I think I'm warming up to the Gibson 7 string Explorer I re-read the specs and remember why I don't want it...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the explorer gas was too much. I bought a destroyer body for the ibanez neck I had lying around.


----------



## Zado

Hell, this LP gas has become more and more annoying lately.


----------



## Blytheryn

Aching for some sweet chainsaw action.


----------



## dirtool

the alternative 8 7string model sounds sick,me want it
hope SD will make it a regular model asap


----------



## narad

dirtool said:


> the alternative 8 7string model sounds sick,me want it
> hope SD will make it a regular model asap




Whelp, I'm convinced!


----------



## olejason

Blytheryn said:


> Aching for some sweet chainsaw action.



Get the MIJ Boss first IMO. I have the Boss and Throne Torcher and find myself using the Boss a lot more. The TT is about 90% there but it is a little different. I do like the TT better on bass though.


----------



## JD27

After checking out a studio video for Enabler's last album, I saw they used a Peavey VTM for some of the rhythm tracks. So I searched for a Kemper profile of one and it slays! I'd like to find an actual head at some point.


----------



## gunch

You think they'd run the lower end stuff though the plek if you called them on the phone 

pleked LP Studio Goth would enough guitar for me


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> After checking out a studio video for Enabler's last album, I saw they used a Peavey VTM for some of the rhythm tracks. So I searched for a Kemper profile of one and it slays! I'd like to find an actual head at some point.



I think you could probably find one of those super cheap. It was my first actual head with a Crate cab! Ha, super mid-90s. 
Played with Enabler a few times (FC label mates), saw them some more, Jeff always used pretty low end amps, but they sounded punishing. He mostly used a Valveking for his other band he was running a Valveking and Windsor. They sounded brutal live, which was shocking to the eyes too. Too bad he's a mega-douche, Enabler ruled.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I think you could probably find one of those super cheap. It was my first actual head with a Crate cab! Ha, super mid-90s.
> Played with Enabler a few times (FC label mates), saw them some more, Jeff always used pretty low end amps, but they sounded punishing. He mostly used a Valveking for his other band he was running a Valveking and Windsor. They sounded brutal live, which was shocking to the eyes too. Too bad he's a mega-douche, Enabler ruled.



I just missed on on GC for 399. I'm sure these were the studios amps, they used a blend of Peavey VTM with and Orange and old Mesa Cab and a Marshall JMP 50 with an old Marshall cab. The tracks are layered with cleaner setting and then ones played through a DS-1 and HM-2. So it's brutal and still clear in the harmony parts. Sounds awesome all mixed together. Sucks he had to be a super douche though, I like Enabler a lot.


----------



## Blytheryn

Damn you Feral for turning me on to Zebra's... The more I think of it, the more I think they will look absolutely killer in my Eclipse.


----------



## feraledge

I agree and you're welcome.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I agree and you're welcome.



Thanks dude. Definitely a going to happen mod, along with eventually blacking out the hardware eventually...

Also this is going to be a double GAS post. 

I forgot how cool the ESP SV-BMF BLOODBATH is.


----------



## feraledge

Sweet! B Music is a dangerous site to browse.


----------



## Blytheryn

It's definitely doing nothing for my SV/Alexi/Hadian/RR gas


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I really wish they would do a 22-fret SV. One of my favorite things about the Jackson Rhoads is that it's one of the few extreme guitars with 22 frets.


----------



## narad

Blytheryn said:


> I forgot how cool the ESP SV-BMF BLOODBATH is.



Man, that's one of my favs. I was really tempted to order similar without the inlays when you could do an ESP semi-custom. Now I think you'd have to go full custom to recreate it?

But btw, could probably get a run together if people wanted an E-II version of that. Voice your opinion if interested.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot




----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> Man, that's one of my favs. I was really tempted to order similar without the inlays when you could do an ESP semi-custom. Now I think you'd have to go full custom to recreate it?
> 
> But btw, could probably get a run together if people wanted an E-II version of that. Voice your opinion if interested.



If it had the red inlays, then I just might do some bad stuff...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Someone already beat you with that GAS.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone already beat you with that GAS.



I KNOW, BUT COME ON!  Love the Scythe inlays... If only Alexi could have made a version of this for the new iteration of his sig.


----------



## MoonJelly

Ugh. So I was about to buy a BOSS Katana, they're such good bang for the buck, then I saw the Jazz Chorus mini...it's so cute I want one. Now this? I don't know which little ss amp I'm going to buy but the GAS is intense


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> Man, that's one of my favs. I was really tempted to order similar without the inlays when you could do an ESP semi-custom. Now I think you'd have to go full custom to recreate it?
> 
> But btw, could probably get a run together if people wanted an E-II version of that. Voice your opinion if interested.



6 guitars for a semi-custom run. We need an SSO savvy dealer. Y'all should do the SV run this year to pave the way for an antiqued swamp ash, reversed headstock Horizon run next year.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

My Explorer GAS has evolved...






Next to a KL, I consider it the Explorer holy grail...


----------



## feraledge

As far as I'm concerned that is where explorer GAS should start and stop. Any explorer I had that wasn't an ESP was trying to fill that GAS-gap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^ As much as I love Explorers, an ESP or LTD EXP/MX will always be the be-all-end-all Explorer. 

Right now I'm GASing for a J or P/J bass... Considering one of Rondo's offerings.









Throw in either an EMG J/PJ set or Model J/PJ set and I'm golden.  Just can't decide if I want the P or P/J sound. 

And I still want a 6505... just need someone to buy my V2... *cough*checktheclassifieds*cough*.


----------



## Miek

A PJ can do a P sound but a P can't do a PJ sound.

I'd rather have a straight J anyway but PJ has its place imo.


----------



## jwade




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want a jackson kelly right now.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> 6 guitars for a semi-custom run. We need an SSO savvy dealer. Y'all should do the SV run this year to pave the way for an antiqued swamp ash, reversed headstock Horizon run next year.



Seriously though, depending on the price/specs of the final guitar I think I would have to jump on this. It's too cool.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Right now I'm GASing for a J or P/J bass... Considering one of Rondo's offerings.
> (totally sweet basses)



It's strange how our GAS cravings seem to line up...Yamaha AES's, baritones, and now Fender-style basses. 

I was playing bass at church yesterday morning, when the battery for the pickups in my LTD Viper-104 totally shat the bed, leaving me silent mid-song. Someone in the crowd happened to have a bass in his car, which he kindly ran out and got for me. It happened to be a Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass, in 3-tone sunburst. I got to play it for the last 3 songs of our set, and man oh man, was it ever a sweet bass. Sounded nice and full and warm, with playability for days, not to mention being a total looker. Now I find myself browsing the Vintage Modified series on Sweetwater since I got home yesterday, and now I want either a Jazz Bass like the one I played yesterday, or a P/J bass in Lake Placid Blue:


----------



## ImNotAhab

BrailleDecibel said:


> It's strange how our GAS cravings seem to line up...Yamaha AES's, baritones, and now Fender-style basses.
> 
> I was playing bass at church yesterday morning, when the battery for the pickups in my LTD Viper-104 totally shat the bed, leaving me silent mid-song. Someone in the crowd happened to have a bass in his car, which he kindly ran out and got for me. It happened to be a Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass, in 3-tone sunburst. I got to play it for the last 3 songs of our set, and man oh man, was it ever a sweet bass. Sounded nice and full and warm, with playability for days, not to mention being a total looker. Now I find myself browsing the Vintage Modified series on Sweetwater since I got home yesterday, and now I want either a Jazz Bass like the one I played yesterday, or a P/J bass in Lake Placid Blue:



My wife just got the J Bass a few weeks ago and it is pretty awesome. We did originally try the vintage modified P bass though but the electroncs were all kinds of messed up!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Those Classic Vibes and Vintage Modifieds are seriously solid guitars. Awesome bang for the buck .... right there. 

Just can't decide if I want the P or P/J on my part, though. I had an Aria PJ bass, but I just couldn't get it to sound good at all. I think it was the stock electronics and pickups, though. Seemed like a really cold and lifeless sounding bass.


----------



## ddtonfire

and


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

feraledge said:


> As far as I'm concerned that is where explorer GAS should start and stop. Any explorer I had that wasn't an ESP was trying to fill that GAS-gap.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^ As much as I love Explorers, an ESP or LTD EXP/MX will always be the be-all-end-all Explorer.



You guys aren't helping me  I've found an MX-250 for a great price but I really shouldn't...


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> You guys aren't helping me  I've found an MX-250 for a great price but I really shouldn't...



Really shouldn't?!? C'mon, what kind of enablers would we be if we let you slide on that fallacy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Now I usually have humble tastes in guitars but...






I'm lusting for the Jem woody badly.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

feraledge said:


> Really shouldn't?!? C'mon, what kind of enablers would we be if we let you slide on that fallacy.



Yeah, I wish! I've got car things and tuition to deal with first. I'll be patient.


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> You guys aren't helping me  I've found an MX-250 for a great price but I really shouldn't...



How great of a price? 

I've seen those go for like 2800 bucks over here in chilly ol' Sweden.


----------



## Zeriton

I want this so badly now.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

The controls are wonky, but this would be gas-easing.


----------



## Leviathus

^That thing is FATTY FAT


----------



## Fat-Elf

Anything that makes my guitar sound great. Possibly a tube amp.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Blytheryn said:


> How great of a price?
> 
> I've seen those go for like 2800 bucks over here in chilly ol' Sweden.



I'm in Canada, so I deal with Monopoly money - however to convert it to real money would be about $1700-$1800 USD.


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'm in Canada, so I deal with Monopoly money - however to convert it to real money would be about $1700-$1800 USD.



That really isn't too bad!


----------



## dirtool

They are doing the 2016 stock clearance, I can get this with an unresistantable price.
Any one have experience with Legator?


----------



## Spicypickles

Blytheryn said:


> That really isn't too bad!





Not too bad? That's an INSANE price!


I haven't seen one under $2000 in 10 years, and that may even be a stretch.


----------



## Blytheryn

Spicypickles said:


> Not too bad? That's an INSANE price!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen one under $2000 in 10 years, and that may even be a stretch.



I think you basically have to buy this... It's a crazy deal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dirtool said:


> They are doing the 2016 stock clearance, I can get this with an unresistantable price.
> Any one have experience with Legator?



the general consensus around the internet seems to be that quality control is very hit or miss on most Legators anymore. Agile would be a better choice for a likely comparable price.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^


feraledge said:


> As far as I'm concerned that is where explorer GAS should start and stop. Any explorer I had that wasn't an ESP was trying to fill that GAS-gap.



Well that ended quick.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^
> 
> Well that ended quick.



Allow me to clarify: 


> Any explorer I had that wasn't an ESP was trying to fill that *$1000+* GAS-gap.



If I could have my way, it'd be an ESP MX with the sculpted heel, Sully's rear comfort cuts and the beveled wing of the Snakebyte. Also 24 frets and 25.5" scale with a recessed Floyd. 
I think the cheapest option would be for me to drop $2000 on tools and buy enough wood to hope that I could eventually build it right.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


>


----------



## feraledge

JD, for your clarity I'll let you explain this purchase to my wife. 
Got my first TOM guitar that I bought in over 5 years coming tomorrow. We'll see if this flame rekindles enough and my financial situation can improve.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> JD, for your clarity I'll let you explain this purchase to my wife.
> Got my first TOM guitar that I bought in over 5 years coming tomorrow. We'll see if this flame rekindles enough and my financial situation can improve.



Haha, no problem, I got this!

So tempting, I think you can get one imported from Japan for about the price of a Gibson Explorer T.


----------



## feraledge

Even better, no pickguard.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Blytheryn said:


> That really isn't too bad!





Spicypickles said:


> Not too bad? That's an INSANE price!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen one under $2000 in 10 years, and that may even be a stretch.





Blytheryn said:


> I think you basically have to buy this... It's a crazy deal.



I know, talking it over with the missus. I could swing it but that would mean no car stuff for next summer... Plus it's black (with a large blemish on the corner of the lower corner), I'd really prefer any other color.

...But that price, though!


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I know, talking it over with the missus. I could swing it but that would mean no car stuff for next summer... Plus it's black (with a large blemish on the corner of the upper wing), I'd really prefer any other color.
> 
> ...But that price, though!



The only other color is white, right?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

True, which I'd greatly prefer... Could always throw a white pickguard on with double sided tape to see if that helps me get over my hatred for all black guitars.


----------



## Blytheryn

I guess you could just get the MX-250 and use it as a bargaining chip until the right MX-250 comes along and you snatch that up... They aren't SUPER rare, or are they?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I wouldn't say SUPER rare, but hardly common - especially where I live. Though this would be coming from overseas.

I've got a couple days to think about it, hopefully someone gives me a great reason not to. 






I want.


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I wouldn't say SUPER rare, but hardly common - especially where I live. Though this would be coming from overseas.
> 
> I've got a couple days to think about it, hopefully someone gives me a great reason not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want.



Sounds like a good idea... Where's the blemish? that one looks pretty fresh.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Not end of the world, for me anyways.


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Not end of the world, for me anyways.



Ehh, you could have probably wound up inflicting that yourself.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I try to be careful (most of the time), but explorer shapes give no ....s about anything around them.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok, since I already own a Roland PK-5 and a Keith McMillan 12 Step but...






The GAS for this is making me look greedy....


----------



## dirtool

The first jp model without inlay, and that finish!


----------



## Spicypickles

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I try to be careful (most of the time), but explorer shapes give no ....s about anything around them.





You'd better do all you can to get that thing. Treat the wife like a goddess, promise her no more guitars for 2-3 years (then shatter that one), just make sure you get it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

dirtool said:


> *epic silverburst pic*
> The first jp model without inlay, and that finish!



I have never seen a silverburst like this before! Me likey! 


As for me, I've got some GAS going for one of the first series of the Fernandes Vertigo X, with the single-humbucker configuration...it's fairly low on the GAS list compared to getting a new bass like I posted before, but it's on there.


----------



## Blytheryn

I just got a pic of the actual guitar... This thing is the secks.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Spicypickles said:


> You'd better do all you can to get that thing. Treat the wife like a goddess, promise her no more guitars for 2-3 years (then shatter that one), just make sure you get it.



Way ahead of you 

Blytheryn, that Horizon is ....ing KILLER. The finish, no fret markers, lawsuit headstock + old Horizon logo... Gorgeous!


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Way ahead of you
> 
> Blytheryn, that Horizon is ....ing KILLER. The finish, no fret markers, lawsuit headstock + old Horizon logo... Gorgeous!



I know. I am trying to do all in my possibility to get it. It's local, and the guy is giving me an unresistable deal on it. I just need to sell my Eclipse by the end of the week, otherwise it will be harder to get, as he's leaving it at a music store... This Horizon is blowing my mind.


----------



## dirtool

dirtool said:


> The first jp model without inlay, and that finish!




I go to sweetwater again and found it is gone,crazy


----------



## feraledge

I'm at a loss for words on the Horizon. A mirage would have been awesome, but a sea foam Horizon with lawsuit headstock?!?! Perfect.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I'm at a loss for words on the Horizon. A mirage would have been awesome, but a sea foam Horizon with lawsuit headstock?!?! Perfect.



I'm up now at 2 AM putting my Eclipse on every classified site I know. If I can get it sold by Monday I can get it for around 660 bucks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Needs a reverse headstock.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Needs a reverse headstock.



But does it REALLY?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yes. Jackson-style pointy headstocks always need to be reversed.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes. Jackson-style pointy headstocks always need to be reversed.



Agreed in 99% of all cases. This just once I'll take what I can get


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

If you can't sell that ESP in time, you gotta find another way. If I'm not letting this MX get away you better get that Horizon!


----------



## eightsixboy

dirtool said:


> The first jp model without inlay, and that finish!





Wow that is awesome. 


Is that a PDN finish or something to look forward to for 2017, not that I can afford a EBMM haha


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

While I've already planned my next Ibbys to be the Talman strat and an ARZ, I'll be needing some 7s soon. So on the want list.






+ Zebra Dimarzio PAF7/Evo7 combo.






+ Cream knobs and cream Dimarzios (same combo as above). 

I've just accepted the fact that Evo7 is my go to 7 string bridge pickup now (Blaze coming second).


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> If you can't sell that ESP in time, you gotta find another way. If I'm not letting this MX get away you better get that Horizon!



Truth. 
Also, I would consider myself a 6+ inline = must be reversed evangelist, but with the lawsuit ESPs, I think they might even look better non-reversed. For no apparent reason, I think the Jackson look better reversed though. Maybe it's just the logo??


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> If you can't sell that ESP in time, you gotta find another way. If I'm not letting this MX get away you better get that Horizon!



This... Hustle mode engaged, guys.

EDIT: Local buyer just popped up... Let's hope he bites.

EDITEDIT: Local buyer incoming in 20 minutes.


----------



## Spicypickles

Blytheryn said:


> This... Hustle mode engaged, guys.
> 
> EDIT: Local buyer just popped up... Let's hope he bites.
> 
> EDITEDIT: Local buyer incoming in 20 minutes.





*Like*


With Christmas coming up (which is hilarious because I think the whole idea is laughable) I'm on a strict no gear budget. So I'm just going to live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Blytheryn

Blytheryn said:


> This... Hustle mode engaged, guys.
> 
> EDIT: Local buyer just popped up... Let's hope he bites.
> 
> EDITEDIT: Local buyer incoming in 20 minutes.



EDITEDITEDIT:

After I sell my Eclipse I get a message that the seller of the Horizon had taken the guitar from the pawn shop to a local guitar store, where he had had them list it on a classifieds, and it sold 3 hours after they listed it last night. We more or less had agreed that if I can get the money by the end of the week it would be mine, then I come there with cash in hand, and like "whoops, damn man, too slow, it sold for about 200 dollars more than we agreed on." More or less the same time the seller had sent me pictures of the actual instrument. In essence it wasn't really the seller's fault, but it's a little sh1tty that he wouldn't even notify me of another buyer, and just sell straight away. 

So now I've sold the only guitar I have, at a lower price than I would have liked. I'm not as bitter for that, as the fact that the Horizon was such a sweet axe, and that I feel like got cheated out of it. Damn.

Now I guess I'll just cruise the classifieds until I find something that catches my fancy. But I reckon I need the cash more now. Travelling to the states for service academy nominations interviews, so that's that. /end rant.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Aw man, that's a ....ty turnout. Hopefully something else catches your eye - that custom was bloody gorgeous... You could always grab this: http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/e/select.php?cd=80-316741710 and refinish it to seafoam.


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Aw man, that's a ....ty turnout. Hopefully something else catches your eye - that custom was bloody gorgeous... You could always grab this: http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/e/select.php?cd=80-316741710 and refinish it to seafoam.



Aye, I guess I could... The lame thing is though I sold it at a price that was a little too low, because I thought that we were both more or less locked into this deal. So now I have to wait until next month to ideally get something, but next month I'll be in the States and I don't think I'll have much spare cash over for guitars. I'll see. 

On my local classifieds that are really catching my eye are: This sick ESP Horizon, literally everything I want in a guitar.

https://www.blocket.se/stockholm/ESP_Horizon_FR_II_68850801.htm?ca=3&w=3

This ESP SV:
https://www.blocket.se/ostergotland/ESP_SV_INT_flying_V_69227440.htm?ca=12&w=3

Or get back my "Blackbird" ESP Horizon that I'm holding here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have pledged to myself not to buy anymore guitars this year. I almost bought another vader and a schecter a8 last night. I'll be lucky to make it through november at this rate


----------



## sniperfreak223

The trans purple 7-string Jr. V BCR made a few years back...the more I look at them, the more I want one. I mean damn, they put some really pretty quilt maple tops on those things


----------



## BrailleDecibel

sniperfreak223 said:


> The trans purple 7-string Jr. V BCR made a few years back...the more I look at them, the more I want one. I mean damn, they put some really pretty quilt maple tops on those things



I got to play one of those in Guitar Center, and while the setup was awful (totally not the guitar's fault), it seemed like a really solid axe. I say go for it! 


As for my gas:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp the vader I wanted got snatched up in like 2 days. now I'm looking at another Strandberg. CURSE YOU GAS CURSE YOOOOOOU


----------



## Gravy Train

BrailleDecibel said:


> I got to play one of those in Guitar Center, and while the setup was awful (totally not the guitar's fault), it seemed like a really solid axe. I say go for it!
> 
> 
> As for my gas:



Do it! I have 2 Mike Mushok Baritones that play like a guitar 3x their price! I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Once I have the money, I will likely go that way...I have the SE-7, and if this plays anything like that, I am set!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

That MX got away from me... Somebody wanted it more than I did and drove up the price beyond what I was willing to pay. If I wasn't currently in school / dealing with car shenanigans I would've kept going but unfortunately I just couldn't.

An ESP MX-250 WILL be mine...Someday


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> That MX got away from me... Somebody wanted it more than I did and drove up the price beyond what I was willing to pay. If I wasn't currently in school / dealing with car shenanigans I would've kept going but unfortunately I just couldn't.
> 
> An ESP MX-250 WILL be mine...Someday



MAAN! I was rooting for you! Both of ours got away... We'll get our white whales soon enough. I'm holding out for an Alexi Scythe or Pinky. I can't stand how hot those guitars are.

Now GASing for:






Was listening to Bodom on the way home from work and my inner fanboy just went nuts...


----------



## feraledge

Because I'm greedy and it's good to have goals in life, here's my squad goal GAS to round out my Horizon trilogy:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i need a bkp warpig in my life.


----------



## SwanWings

feraledge said:


> Because I'm greedy and it's good to have goals in life, here's my squad goal GAS to round out my Horizon trilogy:



That ash, amirite? And, yes, I am stalking you feral


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Blytheryn said:


> MAAN! I was rooting for you! Both of ours got away... We'll get our white whales soon enough. I'm holding out for an Alexi Scythe or Pinky. I can't stand how hot those guitars are.
> 
> Now GASing for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was listening to Bodom on the way home from work and my inner fanboy just went nuts...



True enough! There's a couple Alexi Scythes on J-Guitar I believe for a somewhat decent price right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Because I'm greedy and it's good to have goals in life, here's my squad goal GAS to round out my Horizon trilogy:



Man, those late-'90s ESPs were all golden. Especially love the 1st-gen Eclipses.


----------



## Vrollin

An alnico bare knuckle black hawk would be nice right meow!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, ....ing guitar GAS is reignited. 











Looking into getting an EMG-loaded Black Beauty after I get my 6505 and J bass.


----------



## Fathand

I GAS for a strat, but my right hand has become pretty customed to a Tele setup - so this? Maybe?






Or if I win the lottery, this?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mmm swirls


----------



## Anquished

I've wanted one of these (mainly in Royal Blue) for a while but had more important things to work through on my GAS list first. 

Hopefully I can grab one early next year after I've finished saving for my partners engagement ring.


----------



## prlgmnr

Anquished said:


> I've wanted one of these (mainly in Royal Blue) for a while but had more important things to work through on my GAS list first.
> 
> Hopefully I can grab one early next year after I've finished saving for my partners engagement ring.



Have you heard of the tradition of getting your partner an engagement guitar, which you keep and play as a symbol of your devotion?


----------



## Anquished

prlgmnr said:


> Have you heard of the tradition of getting your partner an engagement guitar, which you keep and play as a symbol of your devotion?



Isn't that the same tradition that has a high chance of castration and/or death?


----------



## prlgmnr

Anquished said:


> Isn't that the same tradition that has a high chance of castration and/or death?



Look, do you want to suffer for your art or not?


----------



## Anquished

prlgmnr said:


> Look, do you want to suffer for your art or not?



Point well made sir!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

So much GAS:


----------



## Zado

Finally.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

never been a huge fan of Vs but this one speaks to me. Too bad it has a tremolo :/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^You saw that on Reverb, too?

I wish I waited on my Rhoads. I saw that one and nearly peed myself a little.


----------



## StrmRidr

The King V GAS is back and stronger than ever. I kind of want to hold off and wait to see what will come out at NAMM however.


----------



## maliciousteve

One of these in Black or White. 

Serious GAS for a Soloist right now


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

maliciousteve said:


> One of these in Black or White.
> 
> Serious GAS for a Soloist right now



You're not alone! Tried my friend's new Soloist yesterday, now I want a white one


----------



## StrmRidr

God if that white soloist had full sharkins like the DK2M used to have I'd be all over it.


----------



## Spicypickles

AlexCorriveau said:


> You're not alone! Tried my friend's new Soloist yesterday, now I want a white one





What is this model? USA?


----------



## StrmRidr

Spicypickles said:


> What is this model? USA?



It's a Pro Series SL2M.

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guitars/soloist/models/pro-series-soloist-sl2m-maple-fingerboard-snow-white/


----------



## cwhitey2

Ibanez FR6UCBKF Too bad they never pop up used...I only need to save $1000 more


----------



## Spicypickles

StrmRidr said:


> It's a Pro Series SL2M.
> 
> http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guita...es-soloist-sl2m-maple-fingerboard-snow-white/





Damn.


It's crazy hot but not into the neck through.


----------



## Blood Tempest

So much want.


----------



## NovaLion

Finally got to play one, and I love it just as much as the Voodoo LP. The hunt continues.


----------



## dimebagfan01

I just got a sweet deal on the Small Stone, so it's only a matter of time before the GAS is subdued...for now.


----------



## MoonJelly

I ain't got the money... but whoever does is a lucky SOB


----------



## Ludgate

Severe H.R. Giger Ibanez GAS relapse thanks to this.






Too bad I can never find one of these with the laser-engraved top that is reasonably priced.


----------



## feraledge

Signed on for no guitar purchases for a year... But, it will give it time for some used versions of this to eventually get within range...


----------



## prlgmnr

feraledge said:


> Signed on for no guitar purchases for a year...



Sounds like a good time to take up another instrument.


----------



## Blytheryn

A good friend at a local music store just gave me a standing offer of about 1500 bucks for an essentially new one of these. GAS mode is thru the roof.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Signed on for no guitar purchases for a year...


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


>



I give it two months.


----------



## SwanWings

Blytheryn said:


> A good friend at a local music store just gave me a standing offer of about 1500 bucks for an essentially new one of these. GAS mode is thru the roof.



I starting gasing for one of these a couple days ago when I realized it had resonance controls and external biasing capabilities. Not sure if it's worth the extra money though


----------



## musicaldeath

I own the stealth model. It is fully worth paying the extra for. Love it to death. Only thing now is I want the EL34 version to go with it lol.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> A good friend at a local music store just gave me a standing offer of about 1500 bucks for an essentially new one of these. GAS mode is thru the roof.



Every run of the EVHs seems to get more gain and more brutality to it. I'd love to hear one of these. It's also a lot of amp. My 50 watt with 2x12" is the best amp I've ever played. If you can't get up that 1500, you should shoot for that combination, should be less. 
Definitely give it a shot with the EVH cabs too, they matched it awesomely.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


>





Blytheryn said:


> I give it two months.



Well this time I'm out of things to sell. So....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really hate tremolos but jean claude vangottdamn this guitar is nice


----------



## BrailleDecibel

KnightBrolaire said:


> ...jean claude vangottdamn...



I might have to start using that now, that made me lol.


----------



## shadowlife

I'm gassing for a shred machine, thinking about a Suhr Modern or Standard, although if Keisel offered the Greg Howe model with a Floyd, i'd probably get that.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Horizon CTM


----------



## JD27

Indigo Purple


----------



## Ikke

See Thru Black


----------



## Ikke

New Viper Set-Neck


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ITT: Ikke plots his next collection

I shouldn't say much because I'm still plotting as well. 

Actually thinking about getting a Tele body and a 22-fret Jackson/Charvel neck to make something similar to that Tele I made a few months ago.


----------



## SwanWings

musicaldeath said:


> I own the stealth model. It is fully worth paying the extra for. Love it to death. Only thing now is I want the EL34 version to go with it lol.



what i mean is, I have a 100 watt already. I don't know if it's worth the loss i'll take selling it, then buying the stealth


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Man when is ESP gonna do an 8 string in reindeer blue ;_;


----------



## MoonJelly

After playing through a BOSS Katana, my SS GAS was haunting. GAS is almost alleviated for now... finally bought one. Threw in a Schecter M7 Maus model BC of a great deal online. Merry Christmas to me....


----------



## odibrom

Those speakers aren't levelled... a bit more of design could have fixed it, what would it cost 1cm more to the sides? heck, I think that even 5mm would suffice.

Yeah, I know it's peanuts, but it tickles me...


----------



## MoonJelly

Lol yes I get where you're coming from. They are surprisingly lightweight, it may be a pitch to save weight and space, I dunno. The speaker in the 112 is off to the side too...





Does that .... with your OCD? I played the 112 in my local store but I wanted a 212 to even things out a bit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've seen some amps with offset speakers. Doesn't seem too uncommon.


----------



## NosralTserrof

KnightBrolaire said:


> Man when is ESP gonna do an 8 string in reindeer blue ;_;



I've been waiting for years fam, most likely not going to happen.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen some amps with offset speakers. Doesn't seem too uncommon.



Offset speakers are a different thing, these are like "s h i t, we've made it small. F u c k it, let's twist this a little to make'em fit and no one will notice..."


----------



## MoonJelly

Or in the case of Fender/Peavey, let's use 10" speakers instead!


----------



## jorymil

Would love one of these (but they're no longer made): http://www.rondomusic.com/as1000727bch.html

Or perhaps a 7-string Soloway Swan (again, no longer made): http://smg.photobucket.com/user/stevo57/media/CBFront03-16-04.jpg.html

And of course if money were no object: http://www.fosterguitars.com/custom-7-string-baritone-archtop-guitar

I can dream, right?


----------



## mike1033

I've always wanted one of these...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Gassing pretty hard for one of these right now...I'm not normally a P-90 guy, so the bridge pickup would be getting a custom humbucker in a P-90 casing, but other than that, I'm sold on this. My baritone Tele needs a new buddy, anyhow.


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Zado

This is too much for me









































































Love those superstrats vith the new EMGs Retro


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Man, those are nice! This one in particular got the GAS fire a-burnin'...still probably gonna go with the Jazzmaster I posted earlier, but man, I'd rock this:


----------



## Fathand

Did away with my strat GAS with a Jimmie Vaughan strat (NGD thread at some point..) and it seems my GAS is taking me this way now. The fact that I've been blasting Johnny Winter for a couple of days does not have anything to do with it, right?


----------



## Ikke

All I want. I think I've posted this before? Oh well ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## feraledge




----------



## curlyvice

The urge is growing strong. Not sure if I'm gonna go 6 or 7. I didn't love the 16 initially but it's really speaking to me now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

First time I've had GAS for a brand new guitar in awhile.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Suhr Modern carve top buckeye burl... unfortunately, I have no money to fund it, so this GAS has no cure.


----------



## Ikke

One day...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Snapper GAS in full swing - shame that finish / neck / hardware combo is seemingly impossible to find.

Also, weird GAS:


----------



## feraledge




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've bought a pile of other guitars but I keep coming back to this one. If I ever find one cheap I'll pick it up.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Specifically this model because it's mahogany and I want to mod it with a custom pickguard with SD Distortion on the bridge, Cool Rails on the middle, no neck pickup and speed knobs. 






Again specifically this model because it's budget friendly so I don't feel so bad when I hack a middle humbucker route and mod this with 3 SD Phat Cats, and speed knobs. So a 3 pickup version of another RG with P90s mutt that I modded.


----------



## mcrdsd911

this STK guitar is gorgeous ! the ash body and ebony contrast is simply bliss!!!


----------



## AlexQ1993

Help me find one


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I would love to get these, but I absolutely hate ....ing with Floyd Rose bridges with a passion.


----------



## s2k9k

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've bought a pile of other guitars but I keep coming back to this one. If I ever find one cheap I'll pick it up.


 
The ESP website has previous model on clearance for $645. Unless you need the 26.5 scale. http://www.espguitars.com/products/9322-aw-7?category_id=1964640-guitar-clearance


----------



## KnightBrolaire

s2k9k said:


> The ESP website has previous model on clearance for $645. Unless you need the 26.5 scale. http://www.espguitars.com/products/9322-aw-7?category_id=1964640-guitar-clearance



yeah if I get one it'd be the 26.5" scale AW-7B.


----------



## olejason

M-1000 with a koa top and hipshot is pretty much exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## feraledge

Let's see how the next year goes, but...
*Sully 624, Gretsch orange on swamp ash. Maple neck. Top mounted Floyd or Hipshot.
*ESP Custom Shop Horizon. Basswood body, spalted or cool maple top. Bolt on maple neck. Floyd, ToM or Hipshot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yesssss


----------



## Spicypickles

Hope it comes with a rubber headstock so that when the enormous amount of neck-dive happens, it just bounces off the floor.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This bastard gives me heaps of GAS, although I don't know why, since it brings back the abalone binding gimmick and those god awful inlays


----------



## Ikke

Old news, but really love the finishes. Don't really care for the rest. Also, it greatly perplexes me why they make the front of the guitar drop-dead gorgeous and then just paint the entirety of the back black.  It's the same with all of the current CTM's. Seems sort of half-realized to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have a Spector 5-string that I love to death now. The bass sound I've been looking for... Almost. Just needs a pickup change.

Makes me want the holy grail, though...


----------



## Fathand

This. Gibson reissued it in 2008 (IIRC) and I've come across one around these parts just once. Didn't have the dough then and someone else got it. Now that I've realised that an SG fits me better than an LP it came back to haunt me..


----------



## Blytheryn

*Jaw drop*


----------



## Science_Penguin

Soon enough, it will begin...


----------



## Danklin

Honestly guys I've wanted one of these for so long, if i buy it will be my first new guitar. 

How do you guys purchase your guitars? Do you use layaway or credit or just save it cash?


----------



## Science_Penguin

Danklin said:


> Honestly guys I've wanted one of these for so long, if i buy it will be my first new guitar.
> 
> How do you guys purchase your guitars? Do you use layaway or credit or just save it cash?



All three, I'm sure, somewhere along the way.

The most recent one I bought was a used Strat and I had it on layaway for a bit. Kind of handy if you don't just want to splurge a huge amount immediately.

Next guitar I get, I've decided is gonna be a kit, so I'll be paying for that piece by piece. For what the whole project's going to cost, it's actually kind of nice being able to spread the big payments out like that.


----------



## Ikke




----------



## Vrollin

Danklin said:


> Honestly guys I've wanted one of these for so long, if i buy it will be my first new guitar.
> 
> How do you guys purchase your guitars? Do you use layaway or credit or just save it cash?



I put money away every pay regardless of if there is something I have my eye on or not, dedicated instrument funds account. Also if I see something cheap second hand that I know I can flip for more I'll do that too. Every time I sell something guitar related it goes back into the fund. Over time it's allowed me to buy stupid amounts of high end gear that I don't need!


----------



## Keel

Played a vader for the first time the other day and now its all I can think about. All my guitars feel like toys now, which is funny because the vader felt like a toy when I first picked it up! Needless to say, I'm gonna start saving up for one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Someday...


----------



## 7sevenstring7




----------



## narad

^^ it's been a while but that guitar is so worth the reposting.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I never GAS for fanned-fret instruments...I always thought something about them was fugly.  But I have been goofing around in F# on my baritone Tele lately and am really liking the tuning, so I may have to invest in one of these for some nice, clear bass tracks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been thinking up a bass rig...










And I'm trying to decide between the DBX 166 (non A or XL), EHX Black Finger, or the Hotone KOMP for a compressor.


----------



## Ikke

This with a quilt top and mahogany/maple neck was going to be my second custom essentially.


----------



## m107a1

Hi All. First post here. GASing like crazy over this ESP 40th anniversary Arrow in Rusty Iron. The good news is it arrives later this week in time for my birthday/NGD. Another crazy ESP exhibition guitar is coming with it. Will save pix for another thread. Until then just lemme say I love/hate this place so much...love it for turning me onto Mayones and Skervesen, hate it for all the $$$$$ it's cost me. Sorry if this is more of an intro post. I'll shut up so y'all can enjoy the pix...


----------



## feraledge

^ Excellent first post. 

And Ikke, you make me feel better about my own Horizon stalking.


----------



## JD27

That's awesome, sounding like you just got at least a $12000 NGD for your birthday. That's next level guitarwhoring right there.


----------



## m107a1

JD27 said:


> That's awesome, sounding like you just got at least a $12000 NGD for your birthday. That's next level guitarwhoring right there.



A lot less actually, but thank you! Surprising room to haggle when a guitar has been sitting on the shelf since NAMM 2015.


----------



## CRaul87

The GAS I have for this is over 9000:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAoJeSR2M6w


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CRaul87 said:


> The GAS I have for this is over 9000:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAoJeSR2M6w



I played one of those at guitar center, it was really nice sounding, even through a vypr 30 lol


----------



## m107a1




----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## feraledge

TE aesthetics on the M-II with a flipped headstock with Duncans.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh hey ESP almost made the perfect Telecaster.


----------



## Ikke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh hey ESP almost made the perfect Telecaster.



Almost lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Needs an EMG SX in the middle and a Floyd Rose.


----------



## Ikke

And 24 frets


----------



## Ikke

Something about this I like a whole lot


----------



## m107a1

Wish this pickguard was available for a 7 string. It would be on my UV777BK in a heartbeat along with those jeweled controls!


----------



## Webmaestro

I need one of these in my life...


----------



## feraledge

Happens often, but my regret-induced GAS is blazing hot for my old LTD Elite M-II right now. 





The dude I sold this too actually has it up for sale!! Do I be an idiot and just add it to my credit card debt? That would be both really stupid and exceptionally satisfying, but really, really dumb...


----------



## s2k9k

This now...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

2 of the new Ibby 2017 lineup:







This I definitely need to have as the HSH config is exactly what I wanted. Replace pickups with zebra PAF Joe, HS2, Mo Joe, and put Gibson gold knobs.






Chuck on a SD Jazz on the neck and a Bill & Becky L500L on the bridge...


----------



## CRaul87

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh hey ESP almost made the perfect Telecaster.



Yeah, for me it's not the EMGs but the headstock


----------



## Wolfos

I'm GAS'ing for this ad on Kijiji... so tempted to buy!!






A gorgeous RGA420z


----------



## JD27

What have we here?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EBMM cloned the Gibson M-III with the Majesty. 

And now Gibson is cloning the Majesty with... that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

^^ I would actually play that. kudos to gibson for not just making more les pauls and explorers/firebirds.


----------



## OceanAnalog

Nice guitar! Not cheap!


----------



## OceanAnalog

Ikke said:


> Something about this I like a whole lot



Thats killer! Love it!


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EBMM cloned the Gibson M-III with the Majesty.
> 
> And now Gibson is cloning the Majesty with... that.



Except, I actually like these. The other two, not so much.


----------



## m107a1

This would be perfect if it just had a fixed bridge and birdseye maple neck/fretboard. OH WAIT! I'm describing an actual inbound NGD! Arrives Friday with the ESP NAMM guitars! ;-P


----------



## mikernaut

diggin the look of these-


----------



## DiezelMonster

My gas is at an all time high!

I'm going to bite the bullet and order a Custom shop B.C. Rich Ironbird 7 string.

I owned one before and sold it because it didn't feel right for me. But this time I'm ordering it how I want it!

7 string MK1 Ironbird body
Harpoon headstock with rosewood overlay and R logo
dark rosewood board with lightning bolt inlays
Universe neck shape
quartersawn neck through with alder wings
Hum/single 
Kahler trem 
all black hardware
Mercedes Northern lights violet with deep kandy red over top.

Its going to be insane! not sure about the pickups yet but I have time to figure that out!

Placing order in April! I'm going to be frothing at the mouth waiting for this!


----------



## Blytheryn

DiezelMonster said:


> My gas is at an all time high!
> 
> I'm going to bite the bullet and order a Custom shop B.C. Rich Ironbird 7 string.
> 
> I owned one before and sold it because it didn't feel right for me. But this time I'm ordering it how I want it!
> 
> 7 string MK1 Ironbird body
> Harpoon headstock with rosewood overlay and R logo
> dark rosewood board with lightning bolt inlays
> Universe neck shape
> quartersawn neck through with alder wings
> Hum/single
> Kahler trem
> all black hardware
> Mercedes Northern lights violet with deep kandy red over top.
> 
> Its going to be insane! not sure about the pickups yet but I have time to figure that out!
> 
> Placing order in April! I'm going to be frothing at the mouth waiting for this!



This sounds disgustingly EPIC!!!


----------



## Blytheryn

All the ESP's flooding the forum have my GAS levels raging hard.


----------



## feraledge

^ Camo and maple FB. Yes.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> ^ Camo and maple FB. Yes.



First time I'd seen that particular one. Definitely eye catching, and the maple totally works on it.


----------



## feraledge

Because right now I'd order 2 or 3 more customs. The GAS is raging hard...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Realistically I'd probably settle with a 4x10 or two, but...






This would sound beastly with my incoming PF800. 

I still want that 4-string Spector, too. 

And I'm back to my guitar GAS... Fixed up my Iceman, and now it plays _so good_. Makes me want to get it's bigger brother.


----------



## slapnutz

Its summer here and I've got nylon GAS. 





Ortega Jade NY.
Sucks no one sells them in Australia/New Zealand/Asian...etc..

Also since its 2017... hoping Bea finally releases his Chapman ML3 Baritone.
(the red one)


----------



## jerm

m107a1 said:


> This would be perfect if it just had a fixed bridge and birdseye maple neck/fretboard. OH WAIT! I'm describing an actual inbound NGD! Arrives Friday with the ESP NAMM guitars! ;-P


Would trade my fixed bridge DC700 with burl top for this


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Please ESP, make 7 string EX models again, but with the pointy in line headstock.


----------



## Danklin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



This in a 7 would be the perfect guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is perfect.
I want it.


----------



## feraledge

Big contender in the "holdover for Sully 624 custom" guitar, I love this green:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

If only it were hardtail (hate dealing with trems)
;_; it even comes with black winters.


----------



## 7sevenstring7




----------



## JD27

With any luck a custom ESP XJ similar to this.


----------



## feraledge

^ *Like*


----------



## StrmRidr

The only thing that would have gotten me GASing harder would have been the exact same thing but with the King V shape. I still love Rhoads however so I am definitely getting one of these when they come out.


----------



## Vrollin

Keen to get my hands on a set of these new Duality pups from SD!

http://www.seymourduncan.com/pickup/duality-set


----------



## thraxil

I'll be picking up one of those Digitech FreqOut pedals as soon as they're available.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Blood Tempest

StrmRidr said:


> The only thing that would have gotten me GASing harder would have been the exact same thing but with the King V shape. I still love Rhoads however so I am definitely getting one of these when they come out.



Came here to post this RR because I NEEEEEEED it.


----------



## Blytheryn

Blood Tempest said:


> Came here to post this RR because I NEEEEEEED it.



It's perfect... I'll just put some BW's in it and I'll be set. Maybe even White BW's?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Blytheryn said:


> It's perfect... I'll just put some BW's in it and I'll be set. Maybe even White BW's?



I like this idea a lot.


----------



## jerm

The new Jackson DK7 Dinky with rosewood top.






How are the Mexican made Pro Series? how are they in comparison to MIJ Ibanez?


----------



## feraledge

jerm said:


> How are the Mexican made Pro Series? how are they in comparison to MIJ Ibanez?



Excellent. FMIC has been making guitars in Mexico for over 20 years now. They've got it down. My old MIM DK2 Pro and So Cal Pro Mod were both on par with their MIJ counterparts.


----------



## m107a1

My GAS far exceeds my skills...


----------



## Ze_F

But what is this ?

It looks awesome.


----------



## StrmRidr

Blytheryn said:


> It's perfect... I'll just put some BW's in it and I'll be set. Maybe even White BW's?



Not sure if white would work well on that RR. I kinda like the stealthy look of the black/gray combo.


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm not sure if this is a sign of something* but I had a dream last night about a Jackson DKA7. I'd thought the red killswitch was a bit goofy looking but maybe my subconscious knows better.


*like, say, being some kind of lunatic


----------



## MoonJelly

StrmRidr said:


> Not sure if white would work well on that RR. I kinda like the stealthy look of the black/gray combo.



What about CS Black Winters with GREY bobbins?


----------



## feraledge

MoonJelly said:


> What about CS Black Winters with GREY bobbins?



This is arousing.


----------



## You

Fender Modern Player Mustang.


----------



## Grand Rabbit

Ze_F said:


> But what is this ?
> 
> It looks awesome.



It's a 10 string guitar from GnG guitars, a custom Italian luthier. 

It looks like a nightmare to try and actually play but.. could possibly come up with some amazing sounds.


----------



## m107a1

Grand Rabbit said:


> It's a 10 string guitar from GnG guitars, a custom Italian luthier.
> 
> It looks like a nightmare to try and actually play but.. could possibly come up with some amazing sounds.



Yup, GnG Shen. Only seen one video of someone actually playing it hard. Everyone else is just pickin and grinnin

edit: I almost called the seller to lowball today, but then I was reminded about how small my hands were and the futility involved in owning this.


----------



## Ze_F

Thanks for the info guys.

You say the owner would part with it ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddammit japan gets all the good stuff. I need that trans orange one so bad. The GAS is unreal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Needs me an OD pedal for my Ampeg PF800. I was considering the VT bass, buuut...







Judging by demos, this sounds like the real thing.


----------



## Acrid




----------



## KnightBrolaire

i need it. now.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Literally no GAS whatsoever right now...my NGD thread will explain why.


----------



## theicon2125

This bad boy. Local dealer told me he ordered one at NAMM and I had first dibs on it. Hopefully the tax return comes in quick.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spector Rudy Sarzo sig model. 
Better fret access, and pickups that can switch between J, P, and MM tones.


----------



## Acrid




----------



## feraledge

If another Custom Horizon remains too far out of reach, I think I'll end up with one of these: 





A Sully 624 is going to be in the works too at some point, thinking about a holdover bolt on super strat. The SL2 Pro remains a persistent thought, but...




or


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Now...

SGs are the one guitar that I seem to be incapable of getting along with. But this old Ibby just came along within reach and suddenly I want it bad.






It must be my recent GAS for anything with 3 humbuckers lately...


----------



## feraledge

Oh boy...


----------



## Blytheryn

Still bitter about this... A copy of this is definitely in the cards come Custom Shop day, but just with SS frets, an OFR and black hardware. Stacked BW in the neck too.


----------



## Fathand

My GAS is back. And I like it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I NEEEEEED IT


----------



## m107a1

feraledge said:


> Oh boy...



I'll see your rusty iron and raise you one string! Also interesting to see how the rusty iron color is more "scabby" this year lol


----------



## feraledge

m107a1 said:


> I'll see your rusty iron and raise you one string! Also interesting to see how the rusty iron color is more "scabby" this year lol



Moon, scab, rusty iron... They've kind of chosen to merge them into this GWAR kind of deal, but I'm also very drawn to it.


----------



## Ikke

Just give me one...


----------



## m107a1

feraledge said:


> Moon, scab, rusty iron... They've kind of chosen to merge them into this GWAR kind of deal, but I'm also very drawn to it.



Not to be an enabler or anything, but DUDE YOU ABSOLUTELY NEED THAT IN YOUR LIFE ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Fathand

Wait, two GAS hits in a week? This is not good...


----------



## JohnTanner

THIS!!! I gotta have one


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Oh bloody hell. My collection of ethnic world instruments is getting bigger, and now this is currently available cheap. Not helping.


----------



## big_aug

Yes please. But man, that price tag.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Fathand said:


> Wait, two GAS hits in a week? This is not good...



Electrical Guitar Company? Nice...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a mij e-II in reindeer blue. I am so tempted.


----------



## m107a1

m107a1 said:


> My GAS far exceeds my skills...



The more I drink the more a lowball offer on this monster sounds like a good idea! F Strandberg MTM when you can own a unicorn!


----------



## Leviathus

^what is this world coming to!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

^^ It's cool to see someone do a different take on the headless body but damn that thing is ugly. Also that fan seems pretty big.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like Thunderbirds shape-wise, but they tend to be to dark and thuddy for me.

A spector-made Thunderbird would be perfect.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I generally don't even like tele's much, but...


----------



## prlgmnr

I was just looking at one of those on ebay yesterday, they're absolutely stunning.

Coincidentally Paypal have just decided I'm worthy of a credit limit increase to exactly the asking price for a used one... I think it's a bit of a way down the list of priorities at the moment though. (By priorities I mean an SLSMG and a 6 string baritone of some sort, not like real serious priorities)


----------



## JD27

Wow, didn't see these before. They have Gotoh 510 or recessed Tonepros TOMs and P90s or Humbuckers. I like the headstock on these a lot more than the normal Suhr too. Sonic Blue with humbuckers and TOM would do it for me.


----------



## StrmRidr

I'm definitely getting the RR24 in Charcoal Gray (already tried pre-ordering it at Long and McQuade but got denied and told to wait haha), but I am also thinking of grabbing the SL2Q in Alien Burst. That color is so sick.


----------



## pondman

Badly wanted 



pink gib by

pink gib. by [url=https://


----------



## CaptainD00M

pondman said:


> Badly wanted
> 
> 
> 
> pink gib. by
> 
> Does it Doom?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Too butch for me! Needs pearloid pickup rings.


----------



## feraledge

I have a feeling we will have better news to share on this idea this coming week!


----------



## MSUspartans777

Misha sig...


----------



## CaptainD00M

Really finding the desire for a white explorer






And connected to that the desire to name it Thulsa Doom.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I have a feeling we will have better news to share on this idea this coming week!


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Fathand

Why these cool, retro looking guitar making luthiers are usually on the wrong side of the pond?  (Dunable Guitars Cyclops)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Wandering off to gear I never thought I'd GAS for...


----------



## MatthewK




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MatthewK said:


>



it's so tiny im gonna die


----------



## ImNotAhab

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> it's so tiny im gonna die



Rofl!  You have won the internet sir.


----------



## Masoo2

dirtool said:


>



Honestly this seems really cool for the price

Only turnoff is the glossy neck, but that isn't too big of a problem to fix.

Slightly longer scale length of 25.75 (or 27 if you want it), Hipshot hardware, DiMarzio Titans, ash Setius-style body, ebony fingerboard, etc... for $999.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's so pretty...


----------



## cip 123

Masoo2 said:


> Honestly this seems really cool for the price
> 
> Only turnoff is the glossy neck, but that isn't too big of a problem to fix.
> 
> Slightly longer scale length of 25.75 (or 27 if you want it), Hipshot hardware, DiMarzio Titans, ash Setius-style body, ebony fingerboard, etc... for $999.



It's Jericho, if you email them they can change specs, so email them and ask for a satin neck, you'll get it for not much more.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Not massively into 7s but...






God damn my love for obscure ESP sigs. May have to alleviate my Potbelly GAS another way...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

This isn't the same guitar but the neck woods are the same




and Then this is just woooow




and the neck is the bee's knees and then some


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Zivtins

ESP Horizon 7 Custom in Snow White - like this:






I will always love Caparison too and can't get over the thru-neck finish on the new TAT Special 7's:


----------



## Zado

Love me some nice ESP CS


----------



## -DTP-

Zado said:


> Love me some nice ESP CS



I think that exact one was on Reverb a bit back. I'll check to see if I still have it marked


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I require this immediately


----------



## Jason_Clement

This 







http://www.destroyallguitars.com/gu...ype-tradition-maple-burl/category_pathway-309


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


>


----------



## Zivtins

Blytheryn said:


>



With an ebony fretboard though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zivtins said:


> With an ebony fretboard though








Reminds me of the ESP Eclipse-I CTM PL. Has a similar theme going on and has an eboner board, but is rare as fuuuck.


----------



## IGC

m107a1 said:


> The more I drink the more a lowball offer on this monster sounds like a good idea! F Strandberg MTM when you can own a unicorn!



One of my favourites too


----------



## Masoo2

The 6 string piqued my interest, but this 7 string version seriously has me GASing.

Might just have to pick this up.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Hearing all the clips of this bass makes me want it more and more. It does a convincing job on sounding like an upright bass moreso than my Kala. And I've been needing another fretless bass for recording soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NS2A. Needs it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my favorite


----------



## Fathand

Need a new great quality Tele/Esquire. Neck pickup, tone and switch be gone, and it's charmingly primitive:


----------



## StrmRidr

Well, things weren't going too well lately and my birthday is coming up, so I caved in and ordered a King V. I'll most likely also grab an RR24 later on but the King V GAS became too much. Had to special order it but I should see it before month's end.


----------



## dirtool




----------



## narad

^^ What's that thing?

EDIT: ah, Jericho. Guess that kills that -- spec'd out nicely though.


----------



## sezna

dirtool said:


>



is that a titan neck pup?


----------



## MoonJelly

My inner Nugent is calling. I was thinking my next purchase would be a Schecter Banshee, but these sound soooo good, and the price is right....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> my favorite



knightro is actually building me one of these now ^_^


----------



## trebal

dirtool said:


>



I do not know this guitar. What brand and model is it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

trebal said:


> I do not know this guitar. What brand and model is it?



jericho elite 7


----------



## trebal




----------



## trebal

KnightBrolaire said:


> jericho elite 7



Thanks!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

trebal said:


> I do not know this guitar. What brand and model is it?



It's a pre-order Jericho Elite 7 in satin white. This run looks like 4-5 months out. 3pc maple neck. Body is ash. DiMarzio Titan pickups.. gold poles on the bridge/ gold cover at the neck. Hipshot bridge and tuners in gold/ black-accented finish. 17" radius. *27" scale available!* Gorgeous guitar for under $1k. 

http://www.jerichoguitars.com/product/pre-order-elite-7-satin-white/


----------



## trebal

High Plains Drifter said:


> It's a pre-order Jericho Elite 7 in satin white. This run looks like 4-5 months out. 3pc maple neck. Body is ash. DiMarzio Titan pickups.. gold poles on the bridge/ gold cover at the neck. Hipshot bridge and tuners in gold/ black-accented finish. 17" radius. *27" scale available!* Gorgeous guitar for under $1k.
> 
> http://www.jerichoguitars.com/product/pre-order-elite-7-satin-white/



Thanks for all the info. What? Under $1k?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Right? Sexy af! Wish I could justify the desire.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's so pointy. i want it.




also seriously considering getting another baritone 6 string.


----------



## gunch

I've come full circle 

Spending most of my teenage and adult life hating blueswanker Marshalls and Les Pauls I want a Les Paul in the most blueswanker color possible and a Marshall DSL100H


----------



## knet370

after seeing john mayer play a soloist in pink again..

wanting so bad


----------



## xvultures

trebal said:


>



Are those Jeff Loomis/Keith Merrow sigs? I never liked the Schecter's I've owned, but those are really making me think twice!


----------



## mnemonic

xvultures said:


> Are those Jeff Loomis/Keith Merrow sigs? I never liked the Schecter's I've owned, but those are really making me think twice!



Those are all Mk.1 Merrow sigs. Looks like one of the prototypes in the top right.


----------



## ThePIGI King

xvultures said:


> Are those Jeff Loomis/Keith Merrow sigs? I never liked the Schecter's I've owned, but those are really making me think twice!



Just Merrow sigs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just got a PRS SE Catanese, and it needs a brother.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just recently got a Xiphos hardtail from my usual haunting shop, then this turns up. 






I've already got an RG570 coming but dammit.  Wouldn't mind making this a 3 single coil RG with some Dimarzio rail pickups.  Don't think this will last long. It's too clean and nice, somebody's bound to snag it before the week ends.


----------



## curlyvice

Why is this happening to me? I've wanted an OS for a while and while I really like the looks of the new Classic line, I just can't justify buying a Chinese guitar for over a grand.
Oddly enough I have no issues with dropping this much on an MIK guitar. Every Korean guitar I've played has been outright killer and IMO their QC is just as good as American mass produced guitars and even better than some (I'm looking at you Gibson).


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Both of these are currently ranking high:


----------



## odibrom

Get the blue one...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> Get the blue one...



No.

Get both.

The blue because of floyd, sustainiac, and rare color. 

The white because it's such a killer ....ing guitar.


----------



## odibrom

... errr I don't want to be the enabler who ruins the other's bank account...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePhilosopher said:


> Both of these are currently ranking high:



buy the white one, so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## Blytheryn

Might be able to snag one of these, played one a few times, and it's probably the sweetest amp I've played through.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wanna give the Randall hybrids a try again... But I wanna get the Randall T2HH (the top one). Supposed to be tighter, have more midrange, and more high end than the stock T2.


----------



## Gravy Train

Blytheryn said:


> Might be able to snag one of these, played one a few times, and it's probably the sweetest amp I've played through.



You won't regret it. I have one and every time I turn it on, I get a stupid big smile on my face.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Might be able to snag one of these, played one a few times, and it's probably the sweetest amp I've played through.





Not even counting the custom ideas, my GAS is burning on all ends these days:


----------



## Blytheryn

GAS Engaged!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I recently played a jackson RR and was surprised how comfortable it was. I really want one now.


----------



## Bdtunn

^ agreed I bought a custom shop RR a few months ago. It's easily my #1!!!!!


----------



## endmysuffering

ThePhilosopher said:


> Both of these are currently ranking high:



Whats the name of the white one? I need it for some.... um... research.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

endmysuffering said:


> Whats the name of the white one? I need it for some.... um... research.



It's a Schecter Keith Merrow sig 8-string that was only a prototype. Never made it to production.

If you want one that DID make it to production, get a KM6 or KM7.


----------



## trebal

mnemonic said:


> Those are all Mk.1 Merrow sigs. Looks like one of the prototypes in the top right.



Yes, is a prototype!


----------



## trebal

xvultures said:


> Are those Jeff Loomis/Keith Merrow sigs? I never liked the Schecter's I've owned, but those are really making me think twice!



I think that it's a very compensated guitar


----------



## Blytheryn

Gravy Train said:


> You won't regret it. I have one and every time I turn it on, I get a stupid big smile on my face.



Gears are turning on this, more info as I get it. Really strange story!


----------



## Zado

I wish they made a KM-6 in blue with no binding and no sustainer..


----------



## bjgrifter

I'm basically doubling up on guitars for each tuning I use, so it's basically trying for a Tele-style and a V-shaped one.

I have a custom Septor from Agile coming...in July.


----------



## Zado

Nigel Tufnel's wet dream.


----------



## mnemonic

^i wonder what that would sound like. 

Could be cool to have it wired like a normal humbucker, then kick in the extra coil with a switch.


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm on the look out for something to keep me occupied while I wait for my Daemoness, probably MIJ, maple board, 24 fret, Floyd Rose, HSH -Jem 505 perhaps? RG3270m? Maybe just a good old RG550.


----------



## Blytheryn

I did a thing guys... For 1600 bucks I couldn't say no a 5153 Stealth and a cab.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> I did a thing guys... For 1600 bucks I couldn't say no a 5153 Stealth and a cab.



That is a pretty solid deal, bet it sounds awesome.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> That is a pretty solid deal, bet it sounds awesome.



You know, I'm happy you asked. I demoed it a bit through a Mesa 4x12 and recorded some chugs and squeals.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> I did a thing guys... For 1600 bucks I couldn't say no a 5153 Stealth and a cab.



You couldn't say no and I think no reasonable person would let you. Stoked for you man!!


----------



## Gravy Train

Blytheryn said:


> I did a thing guys... For 1600 bucks I couldn't say no a 5153 Stealth and a cab.



Congrats man! I love my Stealth head, they are phenomenal.


----------



## Blytheryn

Gravy Train said:


> Congrats man! I love my Stealth head, they are phenomenal.



When I turn it on I feel what I must feel like to fire up an F-15. Crazy tone.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> You know, I'm happy you asked. I demoed it a bit through a Mesa 4x12 and recorded some chugs and squeals.



Sounds like it was made to perform soul trashing black sorcery.


----------



## Samark

Yes, please.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Yes, please.



Dude! That one to the left!


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> Dude! That one to the left!



Can always rely on you to have good taste, sir! They're both phenomenal looking guitars


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm thinking about buying an explorer body and baritone neck from warmoth. I've been wanting a baritone explorer forever.
I also kind of want a jackson concorde :


----------



## Samark

Serious GAS for a Seafoam coloured guitar


----------



## Anquished

Saving up for a tobacco burst one of these for when I submit my last piece of coursework in May. 

I tried one of these in Andertons and was very impressed with the quality, feel, sound, etc.


----------



## prlgmnr

Anquished said:


> Saving up for a tobacco burst one of these for when I submit my last piece of coursework in May.
> 
> I tried one of these in Andertons and was very impressed with the quality, feel, sound, etc.



Yeah I fancy one of those but nowhere near me has one to try as of yet.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## spacebard

Saw this on Axe Palace a few days ago. It was sold in less than a day!


----------



## Anquished

spacebard said:


> Saw this on Axe Palace a few days ago. It was sold in less than a day!



Sweet jesus that is nice...


----------



## dirtool




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I realllllly want a teal or blue v.


----------



## Blytheryn

I'll keep it going with the V's... Pink Sawtooth and Scythe are my grails.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Holy santa krishna, I want this. 






I've been eying the Ibby AR series for the not too distant future, but this gorgeous MIJ MC350 comes along and crushes that gas....


----------



## A-Branger

Blytheryn said:


> I'll keep it going with the V's... Pink Sawtooth and Scythe are my grails.



man that looks tasty with the pink


----------



## Blytheryn

A-Branger said:


> man that looks tasty with the pink



Right? They are super rare as well, from my experience.


----------



## m107a1

The ESP NAMM '17 Arrows are lookin' good if not quite my style:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ooh that blue arrow is awesome


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## Samark

Oh, my!


----------



## narad

^^^ I'm wholly on board with that one!


----------



## technomancer

I was initially horrified as at first glance it looked like that PRS had a bevel 

(also still on my first cup of coffee...)


----------



## Dayviewer

m107a1 said:


> The ESP NAMM '17 Arrows are lookin' good if not quite my style:


My OCD is kicking in way to hard when seeing this, WHY ISN'T IT LINED UP


----------



## m107a1

Dayviewer said:


> My OCD is kicking in way to hard when seeing this, WHY ISN'T IT LINED UP



Yesterday was 4/20 so I'm tempted to dismiss this post as you just being high...in fairness I just don't see it - what's mis-aligned there?


----------



## feraledge

m107a1 said:


> Yesterday was 4/20 so I'm tempted to dismiss this post as you just being high...in fairness I just don't see it - what's mis-aligned there?



Yeah, I'm with this. It's pretty hard to get all bent out of shape over light hitting an angle on a guitar at an angle and a camera at another.


----------



## mnemonic

Looks to me that the light is hitting the point in the shape of the top, where the pointed end of the finish doesn't land on that peak. 

But it may just be lighting, hard to tell for sure.


----------



## gunch

dirtool said:


>



I feel you on this dude Here's hoping Fender adds some Jags to this range next year


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want a jazzmaster. myabe I'll buy a cheap squier one and refinish it. I'm thinking blue sparkle.


----------



## A-Branger

Dayviewer said:


> My OCD is kicking in way to hard when seeing this, WHY ISN'T IT LINED UP



theres a little white line in there, which is the flash/light being reflected on the clear coat. This line is making you think they are not aligned, as it just happen to be on the perfect spot for it. This line is not the peak top, but its very close to it, its on the bevel closest to the camera. Your mind its just thinking thats the peak of the shape

True is, due to the nature of the layers of the woods, and the way its been cut (beveled) there is no way that they wont be lined up at the tip of the bevel.

Even if you change the angle of the bevel on one side drastically, it would only mean that the layer of the blue mapple would be thicker on that side, but both sides would still be joined at the peak of both bevels. The mapple top is flat with the body, so no matter how you cut the bevels, the mapple bottom line would always be at the same level, same as the top. The only thing that would change is how tick it would appear on the bevel edges and this would be due to the angle of cut, the mroe angle the thicker it would look, but the bottom and top would still remain on the same spot, so the lines would always meet at the corners


----------



## Matt08642

Samark said:


> Oh, my!



Damn is that a PRS with a hipshot? I thought they generally didn't "allow" people to order customs with weird hardware (unless you're maybe an endorsee).

Is it aftermarket?


----------



## Kruger667




----------



## narad

Matt08642 said:


> Damn is that a PRS with a hipshot? I thought they generally didn't "allow" people to order customs with weird hardware (unless you're maybe an endorsee).
> 
> Is it aftermarket?



It's a private stock guitar...


----------



## Samark

Yep, Private Stock.

He's about to receive the guitar and will post a NGD on the PRS forums


----------



## feraledge




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Before I zoomed down, I thought that was gonna be a Maverick or 901.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wanted one of these for years.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

One of the few guitars I regret letting go is my SE Mushok with covered Nailbombs.
I'm after something to give me this tone (I don't even know how to describe it, I've never been good at identifying the correct adjectives for describing tone):


----------



## El Caco

Fender Jaguar, probably a Cobain.

Ibanez SA


----------



## Leviathus

feraledge said:


>



That thing's mean, sick finish!


----------



## Dredg

This... so bad this.


----------



## endmysuffering

ThePhilosopher said:


> One of the few guitars I regret letting go is my SE Mushok with covered Nailbombs.
> I'm after something to give me this tone (I don't even know how to describe it, I've never been good at identifying the correct adjectives for describing tone):




sounds like a boosted recto.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've heard that from a couple of folks (and I don't doubt that is the correct gear), but it sounds drier/more crisp than any boosted recto I've heard.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Oh the things I would do for this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A baritone RR. my life would be complete.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


>



Uh oh, someone has Viper GAS!


----------



## Arshu123

Guys, How on earth do you post a thread on sevenstring.org? I have a custom waghorn ff7 on the way but I have no idea how to do a build thread on it!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Arshu123 said:


> Guys, How on earth do you post a thread on sevenstring.org? I have a custom waghorn ff7 on the way but I have no idea how to do a build thread on it!



there's a button in the top left of the website that says new thread. click it, make a thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So close to getting it too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So close to getting it too.



i almost bought one last week lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> i almost bought one last week lol



Good. Leave them for me. 

Will be my next geetar purchase. Just selling off some other stuff right now.


----------



## Blytheryn

This is up there right behind my Alexi GAS.


----------



## Ludgate

Comes stock with Black Winter pickups. None more black!


----------



## Blytheryn

Ludgate said:


> Comes stock with Black Winter pickups. None more black!



Is that black pearl binding? That guitar is literally my past two ESP's fused into one. SICK!


----------



## Ludgate

Yup, it is. So close to pulling the trigger!


----------



## Blytheryn

Ludgate said:


> Yup, it is. So close to pulling the trigger!



I'd have done it long ago. Such a slick guitar!


----------



## prlgmnr

Oh .... I've never browsed the Edwardses on Ikebe before, only the relatively slim by comparison selection that comes up on Ebay or Reverb. I might be here a while.


----------



## eelblack2

Matt08642 said:


> Damn is that a PRS with a hipshot? I thought they generally didn't "allow" people to order customs with weird hardware (unless you're maybe an endorsee).
> 
> Is it aftermarket?



They will work with you on just about anything, if you ask nicely, and are willing to pay for it. Hipshot on PRS Private Stock not unheard of.


----------



## Arshu123

Mate, I still can't find the new thread thing! Is it because I am on a mac, or do you need to pay subscription to the website?


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> They will work with you on just about anything, if you ask nicely, and are willing to pay for it. Hipshot on PRS Private Stock not unheard of.



^^ that one, wow.


----------



## StrmRidr

Arshu123 said:


> Mate, I still can't find the new thread thing! Is it because I am on a mac, or do you need to pay subscription to the website?



Go to whichever forum section you want to post a thread, click the "New Thread" button at the top left, post new thread.

On topic:


----------



## Vletrmx

eelblack2 said:


> They will work with you on just about anything, if you ask nicely, and are willing to pay for it. Hipshot on PRS Private Stock not unheard of.



Assuming you ordered that one, how receptive were they to doing direct-mount pickups? I've only ever seen yours and another one belonging to a forum member here as well I think. Is that something that instantly skyrockets the price of the build?


----------



## Samark

The PRS Private Stock Friday thread is a highlight of my week!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is it me, or has the site become a LOT more PRS-loving lately? 

It's like the shift went from Ibanez, to Schecter, to ESP, to PRS.


----------



## JD27

Let me restore some order to this thread. Everything ESP USA is doing looks awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yup, i want all of those.

back ot, though-> I love these


----------



## eelblack2

Vletrmx said:


> Assuming you ordered that one, how receptive were they to doing direct-mount pickups? I've only ever seen yours and another one belonging to a forum member here as well I think. Is that something that instantly skyrockets the price of the build?



Full Private Stock, you can pretty much ask for anything, within common sense restraints.


----------



## Samark

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is it me, or has the site become a LOT more PRS-loving lately?
> 
> It's like the shift went from Ibanez, to Schecter, to ESP, to PRS.



There are good reasons for this!


----------



## getowned7474

^ Oh my...  I love how they are all pretty different colors, it's like a rainbow of prs.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

feraledge said:


>



Yes please!!!

Is that just a ESP Standard?


----------



## feraledge

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Yes please!!!
> 
> Is that just a ESP Standard?



Yep, I had a 2002 that was just an awesome guitar and someone beat the hell out of it. Need to get back in this Viper game.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Yep, I had a 2002 that was just an awesome guitar and someone beat the hell out of it. Need to get back in this Viper game.



Those are sick. They're neck thru, right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

\
all it needs is green pickups and it would be perfect.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> Those are sick. They're neck thru, right?



Set-thru on the Standard Series, the Viper Custom was a Neck-Thru.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My gas the best of me. I pre ordered 3 new ibanez RGA 7 strings. 

Hopefully they won't disappoint!


----------



## tecs99

i wish i could find online an ibanez s7420 with the wave inlays and flame maple top  it is my dream guitar lol


----------



## getowned7474

Dawn of the Shred said:


> My gas the best of me. I pre ordered 3 new ibanez RGA 7 strings.
> 
> Hopefully they won't disappoint!



I tried out the 6 string trem version of that black one and it seemed nice. The finish looked and felt very nice. It needed a little attention to the frets but a good setup it would be a very solid guitar.


----------



## Blytheryn

KnightBrolaire said:


> \
> all it needs is green pickups and it would be perfect.



Neon green black winters. Yes pleez.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Blytheryn said:


> Neon green black winters. Yes pleez.




just wish it didn't have a trem 




I also have serious gas for a singlecut.


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm getting the urge for a Vigier 7 string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GASing for something you can't even get anymore. Even then, it's probably hard to find 2nd hand.






Perfect sized semi-hollow. Somewhere between a Gibson ES and a PRS Singlecut in size. An ES335 is 16'', PRS Singlecut is 13'', and this is 14''. Not too big and not too small. And it has a Floyd.


----------



## prlgmnr

I've got a thing for semi hollows with a floyd due to my relentless Chris Poland fanboyism.


----------



## mike1033

Wow...may be the best HT7 I've seen. GAS acquired! It's at sweetwater


----------



## Blytheryn

I have had HUGE boutique dirtbox GAS lately. Hoping my Throne Torcher gas gets slated SOON!


----------



## feraledge

^ Collect them all!!

Would be stoked on my old US Pro Mod San Dimas these days...


----------



## TedintheShed

To replace my KM7 mk II


----------



## Samark

This blue on a FT will be a nice addition to my collection


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Samark said:


> This blue on a FT will be a nice addition to my collection



This is a color combination I didn't even know I loved.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> This blue on a FT will be a nice addition to my collection



So nice! Reminds me of the old ESP CS Kiko Loureiro sigs (which I still want!).


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> So nice! Reminds me of the old ESP CS Kiko Loureiro sigs (which I still want!).



I think the exact same thing every time I see this. Deserves a pic just because it's the tightest flame ever.





Also, I'm posting this again because it haunts me:


----------



## GRIZ

i am GASsing HARD for the RGAIX7U 






i want this thing SO bad. 

i have two of the prestige RGA121. by far my favorite instruments. simple, clean, classy, and mean. just like this thing, and it would look killer in my collection.

if only they would make a prestige RGA again..sigh


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

GRIZ said:


> i am GASsing HARD for the RGAIX7U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want this thing SO bad.
> 
> i have two of the prestige RGA121. by far my favorite instruments. simple, clean, classy, and mean. just like this thing, and it would look killer in my collection.
> 
> if only they would make a prestige RGA again..sigh



I have already ordered one


----------



## GRIZ

Dawn of the Shred said:


> I have already ordered one



please post a NGD thread so i can live vicariously through you.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

GRIZ said:


> please post a NGD thread so i can live vicariously through you.



Absolutely will do man!


----------



## narad

I'm not sure if it's GAS since I thought these were kind of low end, but man, the paint jobs and hardware choices are spec'd out so well on these Matt Tuck Jackson sigs. Would love to get any one of these with sharkfins:


----------



## Samark

That ESP KL model is beautiful.

Some more blue GAS


----------



## Possessed




----------



## Blytheryn

Seriously lusting for a white M-II right now. Just realized this is AdamofAngels's guitar...


----------



## Kaff

... I've been looking for the most versatile high-end 7-string, and currently (on paper as I've never played either one) the top spot is a close call between the above models..


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want another macassar ebony topped guitar.


----------



## technomancer

Kaff said:


> ... I've been looking for the most versatile high-end 7-string, and currently (on paper as I've never played either one) the top spot is a close call between the above models..



Good luck finding the Parker, there weren't many made and they've been out of production for a while


----------



## Kaff

technomancer said:


> Good luck finding the Parker, there weren't many made and they've been out of production for a while


I know... *sigh*


----------



## narad

Kaff said:


> ... I've been looking for the most versatile high-end 7-string, and currently (on paper as I've never played either one) the top spot is a close call between the above models..



The Parker is definitely not the most versatile high-end 7. One of the least versatile guitars IMO.


----------



## StrmRidr

narad said:


> I'm not sure if it's GAS since I thought these were kind of low end, but man, the paint jobs and hardware choices are spec'd out so well on these Matt Tuck Jackson sigs. Would love to get any one of these with sharkfins:



I missed out on a silver sparkle at a steal of price about 3 years ago. I am still pissed off about that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't really dig the Rhoads anymore. Body shape is too tiny for me.

But ...., I still want a silver Matt Tuck sig model. 

And right now, I'm GASing for a DiMarzio DLX Plus bridge pickup.






Anyone got any experience with these? Heard they're based on the Steve's Special. Think it would handle detuning as low as G# on a 27.7'' baritone?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I have a problem.


----------



## Omura

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I have a problem.



Reverse headstocks, maple boards.. I see no problem, just excellent taste.


----------



## Leviathus

Crash Dandicoot said:


>



Really hopin' Ibanez starts putting stuff like this out in US as regular production models.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Omura said:


> Reverse headstocks, maple boards.. I see no problem, just excellent taste.










Leviathus said:


> Really hopin' Ibanez starts putting stuff like this out in US as regular production models.



It'd be nice... Just needs a reverse headstock


----------



## Glades

Ibanez Prestige RGA 7-string, 26.5" scale, trem. That's all I want.


----------



## Stooge1996

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I have a problem.



That's a nice pic of my RG you've got there


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


>



Seconded. Also:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> Seconded. Also:



Well out of my Superstrat phase

But that's still one of my favoritest guitars ever.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well out of my Superstrat phase
> 
> But that's still one of my favoritest guitars ever.



It's totally awesome. Definitely need to score one eventually.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Help! The GAS for a C-1 Apocalypse is killing me. I'm not even a Schecter fan but it speaks to me on so many levels. How's the neck on these things?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Stooge1996 said:


> That's a nice pic of my RG you've got there



If you ever wanna sell it I know a poor soul who pines over it...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

Related but I really want a fender shortscale but nothing about them are really conducive to the styles of music I like or want to play


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

silverabyss said:


> Related but I really want a fender shortscale but nothing about them are really conducive to the styles of music I like or want to play



If you want a short-scale meant for metal, find an ESP Maverick or LTD MV-series. 24.75'' superstrats.


----------



## sezna

narad said:


> The Parker is definitely not the most versatile high-end 7. One of the least versatile guitars IMO.



Why do you say that? I have one and the tonal options are great for me.


----------



## Kaff

sezna said:


> Why do you say that? I have one and the tonal options are great for me.


2nd that. The super versatile pickup options and a floating trem with tension adjustment which you can limit or block completely with a built in mechanism sound pretty versatile..


----------



## sezna

Kaff said:


> 2nd that. The super versatile pickup options and a floating trem with tension adjustment which you can limit or block completely with a built in mechanism sound pretty versatile..



mine has a piezo _and_ coil split.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really have a thing for vintage styled guitars lately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I've swore by Les Pauls and Singlecuts lately... But I wouldn't hate an ESP/LTD Phoenix at all.



sezna said:


> Why do you say that? I have one and the tonal options are great for me.



Yeah, I thought the appeal of Parkers were the innovative construction techniques and how crazy versatile they can be.


----------



## narad

sezna said:


> Why do you say that? I have one and the tonal options are great for me.



Tonally they're a bit thin-sounding, and pickup options are a pain. I mean, what's a less versatile guitar that still has 2 pickups? If I had an LP or something I could always swap in some HB-sized P-90s. If I had a strat I could put an HB in the bridge or stacked HBs in the other positions, and I have a pickguard so swapping through all those configurations is a super simple install.


----------



## sezna

narad said:


> Tonally they're a bit thin-sounding, and pickup options are a pain. I mean, what's a less versatile guitar that still has 2 pickups? If I had an LP or something I could always swap in some HB-sized P-90s. If I had a strat I could put an HB in the bridge or stacked HBs in the other positions, and I have a pickguard so swapping through all those configurations is a super simple install.



I'm not sure if I agree with thin-sounding...as far as tonal options..one of my parkers is this:






It has pizeo, two single coils (a lipstick for cryin' out loud), every possible switching combo, and I sometimes put a hot rails in the bridge. This guitar has seen country, metal, rock, and a symphony-rock gig.


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> Tonally they're a bit thin-sounding, and pickup options are a pain. I mean, what's a less versatile guitar that still has 2 pickups?



like the vast majority of the market is 2 humbucker guitars. Or are you counting "versatile" to the ability to sound like a strat?

with 2 humbcuker, split coil, and piezzo, the only thing the guitar is missing is a middle coil for the in-between positions of a Strat. If you realy want that sound, then get a start for that recording then


----------



## narad

sezna said:


> I'm not sure if I agree with thin-sounding...as far as tonal options..one of my parkers is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has pizeo, two single coils (a lipstick for cryin' out loud), every possible switching combo, and I sometimes put a hot rails in the bridge. This guitar has seen country, metal, rock, and a symphony-rock gig.



Ha, yea, sure I can see that being in the right direction (and I find teles are just immensely versatile guitars), but as far as I know the 7-string parkers are all H/H, with the usual Parker mountings.



A-Branger said:


> like the vast majority of the market is 2 humbucker guitars. Or are you counting "versatile" to the ability to sound like a strat?
> 
> with 2 humbcuker, split coil, and piezzo, the only thing the guitar is missing is a middle coil for the in-between positions of a Strat. If you realy want that sound, then get a start for that recording then



I'll put it this way. Out of the like 18 guitars I own, my Parker Fly (and every Parker I've ever played -- which aren't any of the weird tele sort of things but all H/H fly/maxxfly) is the least versatile sounding guitar I own, with the exception of a couple things with just crazy hot pickups in there. I really need to be in "that mood" to grab the fly. 

Honestly the splits on stock fly/maxxfly guitars aren't very good IMO, and like piezo is good if you're Petrucci or doing some prayer worship thing where you need to switch to jangly/pseudo-acoustic sound, but generally-speaking I've found that to be very gimmicky. I leave it off when playing clean 90% of the time. It doesn't do a great metal tone...it doesn't do a great classic rock tone...it doesn't do a very full-bodied clean sound. It does its own thing. StevenC loves the thing so I'm not saying it's a bad guitar, it's just that versatile would be one of the very last words I would use to describe it.

Let's say my Hartung/Huber guitars, both can do respectable distorted PAF metal, nail classic rock, have really nice cleans (and Haussel/Gerold pickups with good splits, that I don't even know if you could get for the Parker mounts because they're smaller shops). Or let's compare to guitars I don't own but would describe as versatile -- PRS 408. Great splits and very versatile electronics. I can listen to clips and not be sure if I'm listening to an LP or a strat, to say nothing of the gamut in between.

So yea, that's what I mean - the only guitars of mine I would think could be less versatile is like something with EMG 81/85 kind of thing where it's a tool for a specific job.


----------



## A-Branger

are the humbuckers smaller on the Parkers? in order to not be able to re-place them for something more versatile? 

speaking off, are the pickups rear mounted? or jsut dont have any ears?. If its so, then yeah having the "wrong" set of pickups and the lack of a chance for you to upgrade them would not make it versatile liek you say


----------



## narad

A-Branger said:


> are the humbuckers smaller on the Parkers? in order to not be able to re-place them for something more versatile?
> 
> speaking off, are the pickups rear mounted? or jsut dont have any ears?. If its so, then yeah having the "wrong" set of pickups and the lack of a chance for you to upgrade them would not make it versatile liek you say



There's no ears -- two of the pickup "poles" aren't really poles but mounting screws that go down through the baseplate. And it's different whether it came with DiMarzios or SDs. Like it's not a dealbreaker - if you believe the fly is the best guitar in the world and you're willing to throw a bunch of money at it, I'm sure you can get some alternate pickups in there, but yea, I'm going to factor in the time/effort/options in modifying what is a simple change on other guitars.

I mean, Parker's stance was basically "Send the guitar to us and we'll change the pickups" and now they're basically defunct so that's not a great situation to be in. Vs. like a strat where you can go to like EMG and buy some HB loaded pickguard all wired up or etc. basicalyl be ~10 screws away from having a totally different sound. Of course mostly here I mean versatility without modding -- I've never heard a Fly get a convincing range of tones and if that's to blame on the pickups, you're also not going to have a fun time getting new ones to address that issue.


----------



## A-Branger

yeah problem seems to be the pickups then, and with the lack of an option to change them you are kinda stuck with it.

what a weird design choice really. But again these are the same guys who decided to eliminate fret tangs and just glue them in into a plain fretboard, making the job of a tech much more fun


----------



## narad

A-Branger said:


> yeah problem seems to be the pickups then, and with the lack of an option to change them you are kinda stuck with it.
> 
> what a weird design choice really. But again these are the same guys who decided to eliminate fret tangs and just glue them in into a plain fretboard, making the job of a tech much more fun



And the same people who also paint over the sides of the nut so you can't change it without causing some sort of finish damage.

But honestly, even apart from that it's just not a versatile guitar. In some hypothetical gig night where you play songs from 50s-2017, a good PRS will get you doing a very respectable take on a lot of those tones. The Fly would probably do passable 70s/80s tones, but I feel probably not as good as a charvel / general superstrat with a hot PAF bridge. If it were just the fact that it has piezo, a JP7 would still do better metal tones, and just sounds a bit more like a typical strat/LP type of thing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> And the same people who also paint over the sides of the nut so you can't change it without causing some sort of finish damage.
> 
> But honestly, even apart from that it's just not a versatile guitar. In some hypothetical gig night where you play songs from 50s-2017, a good PRS will get you doing a very respectable take on a lot of those tones. The Fly would probably do passable 70s/80s tones, but I feel probably not as good as a charvel / general superstrat with a hot PAF bridge. If it were just the fact that it has piezo, a JP7 would still do better metal tones, and just sounds a bit more like a typical strat/LP type of thing.



Prs does this too with some of their guitars..the 408,513, those narrow fields and the wired rounded off humbuckers. I think if you know what you are getting into it's ok. Doesn't really appeal to me though...I need to know that they can be modded. 

That being said I think a lot of smaller wonders would gladly rewind the Parker pickups into anything you wanted.


----------



## USMarine75

2 splittable humbuckers, piezo, and like 19 switches...


----------



## sezna

narad said:


> I'll put it this way. Out of the like 18 guitars I own, my Parker Fly (and every Parker I've ever played -- which aren't any of the weird tele sort of things but all H/H fly/maxxfly) is the least versatile sounding guitar I own, with the exception of a couple things with just crazy hot pickups in there. I really need to be in "that mood" to grab the fly.



I can understand that. I guess my argument is about parker guitars in general and not just the fly. But I do think the fly is versatile, it can be a singing lead metal guitar or a pretty twangy single coil guitar. We may just have to agree to disagree here


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you want a short-scale meant for metal, find an ESP Maverick or LTD MV-series. 24.75'' superstrats.


 There's a mv-100 on reverb right now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

silverabyss said:


> There's a mv-100 on reverb right now








Also










I'm always gonna want a fucking silver USA-built PRS.


----------



## odibrom

I've posted this one before, but I'll do it again... looks perfect...


----------



## JD27

Listening to Crowbar makes me want these.


----------



## NickS

JD27 said:


>



I have two of those, and I'm pretty sure one of them works! It's probably roughly a 2000 model. You want it?


----------



## ferret

I'm really feeling sparkles right now..


----------



## scrub

JP15 sixer


----------



## feraledge




----------



## blacai

I own a LC 20 and I do love it... Now they just released the new LS30.
http://www.fgnguitars.de/serienuebersicht-gitarren-baesse/neo-classic-ls/ls30.html


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> View attachment 54089
> View attachment 54090


mmm the snake skin one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NickS said:


> I have two of those, and I'm pretty sure one of them works! It's probably roughly a 2000 model. You want it?



You need to try it the way he planned on trying it.

Level at 10, distortion at 0, EQs at 12:00.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i need a fancy jazzmaster or offset in my life


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> View attachment 54089



What's this crackle V thing?


----------



## USMarine75

GAS'ing for a PRS 513... someone please convince me not to buy one lol.


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> What's this crackle V thing?



Looks like a 93 Jackson Professional Rhoads EX. The finish looks factory, but I'm not sure how many details are correct. I do know that a pawn shop sold it on eBay and butchered a bunch of info and also laughably listed as "in good shape" despite a chunk taken off the headstock, a toggle badly routed in the middle of a 3 way slot, etc. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371914405781?rmvSB=true
It sure does look rad though.


----------



## LosingSleep

View media item 5
Chapman ML1 Baritone

View media item 4
Boss GT-1

View media item 6
Digitech Drop

View media item 8
SD Pegasus Sentient (for my Telecaster)

View media item 7
Leather St. Louis Cardinals Strap


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Looks like a 93 Jackson Professional Rhoads EX. The finish looks factory, but I'm not sure how many details are correct. I do know that a pawn shop sold it on eBay and butchered a bunch of info and also laughably listed as "in good shape" despite a chunk taken off the headstock, a toggle badly routed in the middle of a 3 way slot, etc.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371914405781?rmvSB=true
> It sure does look rad though.



Jeez, $199... I mean, I'm sure it's shit, but it looks cooler than most NGDs!


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> Jeez, $199... I mean, I'm sure it's shit, but it looks cooler than most NGDs!



It definitely looks amazing. I'd like to see that finish make a glorious return (beyond just the DK2 Pro limited).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't know why but I really want one of these:


----------



## narad

Ridiculous prices but maybe inspiration for a Suhr/Thorn order:


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> Ridiculous prices but maybe inspiration for a Suhr/Thorn order:


Too many years of playing adventure games is making those pickups look like some sort of coded message or puzzle to solve.


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> Too many years of playing adventure games is making those pickups look like some sort of coded message or puzzle to solve.



Yea, it's tough. I was on this screen:






And then I clicked the ship, and then there was the guitar. Any ideas?


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> Yea, it's tough. I was on this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I clicked the ship, and then there was the guitar. Any ideas?


dude what was the name of that game??? I remmeber my old brother playing that on his computer and my frustrated because I was too young and didnt knew english to play it

EDIT: I remember, it was Myst! need to find it now


----------



## narad

Myst. English will not save you.


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> Myst. English will not save you.


yeah I bet you. I dont really remember much of it. Prob it was too hard of a puzzle for kid me to play it. Or unless it had some kind of adult theme? or something. I dont know I just remember it was my brothers game in his computer so I wasn't allowed lol.

If you know any link I can play it online (since Im on a mac and I doubt there would be a download version for it) send me a pm


----------



## narad

I'm sure it's around. The notable thing was that after spending a near lifetime navigating this game -- probably like a couple evenings in kid-time -- I did something that caused my character to die, and death is a hard death. Saves -- gone. Unheard of.

But enough about Myst -- the guitar is the awesome thing! hahah


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

I was close to land this beauty yesterday, but seller changed his mind. So..., still nothing more than GAS.


----------



## dimebagfan01




----------



## Samark

Game changer.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

OMG, this multi-scale PRS is so exciting.


----------



## Samark




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Literally selling whatever I have to get this thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Samark said:


> Game changer.


didn't they say they were only doing like a half inch fan or something lol


----------



## El Caco

KnightBrolaire said:


> didn't they say they were only doing like a half inch fan or something lol


If someone did a 24-25.5 at an affordable price I'll get excited. The P.R.S. still has a contoured top and the thick body which are both turn offs to me. I think the cheapest SE's are among the best guitars they make because they are thin and comfortable. I really don't understand why people like uncomfortable features on guitars like a top with a hard edge that digs into your forearm.


----------



## Spicypickles

Personal tastes I suppose, but PRSi are some of the most comfortable guitars I've ever played, regular or classical style.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ooh baby a baritone explorer with flamed maple fretboard.


----------



## Fathand

I currently only have GAS for a inspiring guitar. And that is very, very hard to find.

And they are more or less in the acoustic realm also, steel and nylon string.


----------



## sezna

Well, friends, today the GAS overcame me and I bought the most expensive guitar I have ever bought before. I've been a member of this forum since 2013, when I was in high school and posting schecter omen-8 NGD's, and now I've graduated college and graduated guitars as well. I am soooo hyped.

edit: I should say it isn't here yet. Expected NGD sometime this week...

vendor pic:


----------



## Kaff

Samark said:


> Game changer.


This!!!!!!!
For me, a 1/2" or 3/4" fan makes sense. If they make the straight fret around 3rd to 6th fret, you'd definately get the ergonomic benefits from a multiscale plus better headroom for low tunings. Guitars with more fan and straight fret around 12th are a real pain to play around the first 4 frets. When playing barre chords the left hand looks like it's bending to positions no hand should bend to...


----------



## technomancer

This is killing me


----------



## Jake

The GAS train is going full speed ahead


----------



## Zado




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## ThePhilosopher

A tremmed 7 with preference going towards any of these:


----------



## odibrom

ThePhilosopher said:


> A tremmed 7 with preference going towards any of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> There's a blue one in a local 2nd hand sales sites that goes for 1300€. It's been on sale for quite some time and no one seams to pick it up... probably due to being high priced or this local community doesn't appreciate 7s very much... or something else. It looks quite nice by the photos...


----------



## sezna

KnightBrolaire said:


>


what is that?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sezna said:


> what is that?


gene baker ringmaster.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd LOVE for something like a Stiletto to pair with my Triple Recto. Sounds like a match made in heaven.


----------



## Blytheryn

Good lord, it's so hot...


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd LOVE for something like a Stiletto to pair with my Triple Recto. Sounds like a match made in heaven.




Huh, thought the Stiletto sounded better, but not too familiar with them.


----------



## Kaff

ThePhilosopher said:


> A tremmed 7 with preference going towards any of these:


This tele is sick!


----------



## feraledge

This guitar:




With this refinish: 




And this color:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ohh if only it didn't have a trem...


----------



## Jake

One more day.....the end of my work week can't come soon enough to get this baby in my hands.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> ohh if only it didn't have a trem...



The finish looks like a slam death metal album cover.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The finish looks like a slam death metal album cover.



It's actually Extraterrestrial Abortive Viscera's logo.


----------



## Leviathus

@Jake 

Sexy.


----------



## Jake

Leviathus said:


> @Jake
> 
> Sexy.


I'm very excited haha


----------



## prlgmnr




----------



## Fathand

7-string GAS hit me from around the corner:





Weird.


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## Samark




----------



## MoonJelly

Jonesing for a Z/X shaped something. So many pretty things out there.


----------



## blacai

Dunno...


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Torn in a dilemma of which I'm saving up money for.


----------



## gunch

m-1000 without fuckgobs of abalone? 

I dig it 

I'd just get the ltd, since the E-II isn't any more of a "real" ESP in the minds of people either.


----------



## JD27

silverabyss said:


> m-1000 without fuckgobs of abalone?
> 
> I dig it
> 
> I'd just get the ltd, since the E-II isn't any more of a "real" ESP in the minds of people either.



Only in the minds of the snobbiest ESP snobs.


----------



## feraledge

AlexCorriveau said:


> Torn in a dilemma of which I'm saving up money for.


MI


----------



## knet370

i would do crazy things for this


----------



## feraledge




----------



## NickS

That thing has a real purdy mouth, if you know what I mean....


----------



## gunch

I still think KH-203's are low key cool even though I'm not the hugest Hammet fan, I like the melody-maker style headstock. 

Want to scope out a junky one for cheap and fix it up with a nice trem and pups 






A higher model S-Classic would be nice too


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I have an unhealthy obsession with ESPs:






and speaking of Parkers:






Also, Wirebird GAS is at critical levels:


----------



## feraledge

There is no such thing as an unhealthy obsession with ESP


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> There is no such thing as an unhealthy obsession with ESP



This is true.

Either you love ESP or you have bad taste in guitars. Rather simple.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is true.
> 
> Either you love ESP or you have bad taste in guitars. Rather simple.



I concur.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Testify.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^For a second, I thought Gibson released a new version of the Godsmack Les Paul.


----------



## Jake

Not gonna be able to act on any GAS until I move a few things (or do a multi guitar trade)

But ESP SV gas has hit again- even any of the Alexi models (600 and up) would suffice 

We'll see where that ends up, probably won't get anything else for some time after the financial hit from the JEM


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have massive gas for a black beauty explorer.


----------



## feraledge

Jake said:


> Not gonna be able to act on any GAS until I move a few things (or do a multi guitar trade)


I swore the last time you said that resulted in two Bulb sigs and a JEM within weeks! 

Back on track:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If I were to chose ONE ESP, it would be one of those old beveled (BLASPHEMY) Eclipses from the '90s. I dig how they look, plus Floyd Rose.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I were to chose ONE ESP, it would be one of those old beveled (BLASPHEMY) Eclipses from the '90s. I dig how they look, plus Floyd Rose.


Fun fact, I literally despised them right up until about 20 minutes ago. I always thought they looked cheap, but those 24 fret, bolt on 90s ones?! Suddenly they work in my mind.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Fun fact, I literally despised them right up until about 20 minutes ago. I always thought they looked cheap, but those 24 fret, bolt on 90s ones?! Suddenly they work in my mind.



I don't blame you about the cheapness. Dot inlays, bland finishes... Plus the lower-end Eclipses use the beveled edges. But man, they go cheap, and are MiJ. Probably SUPER fucking killer guitars for the price, and nothing else looks like them.


----------



## prlgmnr

I haven't got that Music Man Axis yet but I keep getting Telecaster urges... anyone tried a Haar?


----------



## Blytheryn

My brain doesn't really know how to comprehend this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh fuck that esp jazzmaster is hot. I need a jazzmaster or similarly styled offset so bad.


----------



## technomancer

View media item 126


----------



## Jake

feraledge said:


> I swore the last time you said that resulted in two Bulb sigs and a JEM within weeks



Well the Bulb sigs yeah 

The JEM was more or less just my sold axe fx and Ormsby refund (after waiting over a year for a production guitar I had enough) 

And the Custom 24 was a straight trade


----------



## gunch

I don't know what it is about the 2011+ Ibby ARZ shape but I jive with it more than any single cut shape out there, I'll be sad if they axe it because I only see the ARZ6UCS on their US site


----------



## squids

curious how this would sound for tech death....only played it through a fender deluxe, and it sounded almost _too_ good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

squids said:


> curious how this would sound for tech death....only played it through a fender deluxe, and it sounded almost _too_ good.


the pickups aren't really great for metal imo. Really fun guitars to play though.


----------



## Blytheryn

KnightBrolaire said:


> the pickups aren't really great for metal imo. Really fun guitars to play though.


 Uh... Have you seen this? I'd own one... It's like a messed up Explorer, and I honestly dig it more the more I look at it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Blytheryn said:


> Uh... Have you seen this? I'd own one... It's like a messed up Explorer, and I honestly dig it more the more I look at it.


bro reread my post, it's not about the aesthetics, I was talking about the pickups not really being suited for metal. I loved the clean tones of them but they just weren't to my tastes for a good distorted sound. Plus I hate all balck guitars with a passion, I'll gladly take the blue version that I played instead.


----------



## Blytheryn

KnightBrolaire said:


> bro reread my post, it's not about the aesthetics, I was talking about the pickups not really being suited for metal. I loved the clean tones of them but they just weren't to my tastes for a good distorted sound. Plus I hate all balck guitars with a passion, I'll gladly take the blue version that I played instead.



Whoops, my bad... Just semi read that post


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

squids said:


> curious how this would sound for tech death....only played it through a fender deluxe, and it sounded almost _too_ good.





KnightBrolaire said:


> the pickups aren't really great for metal imo. Really fun guitars to play though.



You could always put the EMG minibuckers or the Lace minibuckers in there for metalage


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> You could always put the EMG minibuckers or the Lace minibuckers in there for metalage


true, I'm just not in the market for one of the st. vincents right now. I think I'd throw some elysians in there. gotta get me a hh jazzmaster first


----------



## xzacx

I love the St. Vincent model. Only reason I don't own one is how uncomfortable it is to play sitting in classical position. Such a cool guitar though.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

That rosewood neck is so awesome looking. I've seen a couple of St Vincent's reverb for way under retail in new condition. Last time I saw one for $1100ish or so I almost couldn't resist. The pickups in their official demo video sound so bad though...


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> View media item 126




The category for that demo is comedy? lol

I fought the Gibson LP GAS... and lost. 

I'm not moving stuff at the same rate I'm buying!


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> The category for that demo is comedy? lol
> 
> I fought the Gibson LP GAS... and lost.
> 
> I'm not moving stuff at the same rate I'm buying!



He's not exactly a shredder but his amps are insane


----------



## BusinessMan

I just want a 7 string again


----------



## squids

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> You could always put the EMG minibuckers or the Lace minibuckers in there for metalage


that was my thought (NOT lace tho i hate those with the burning fury of a thousand butts after tacobell). if they're not good, could always hit up Tim at BKP for some custom wounds. even then i wouldn't mind just having something for non-metal. i just love that it's an explorer that doesn't suck to play sitting down.



ScumTricycle said:


> That rosewood neck is so awesome looking. I've seen a couple of St Vincent's reverb for way under retail in new condition. Last time I saw one for $1100ish or so I almost couldn't resist. The pickups in their official demo video sound so bad though...


dude 1100? the only ones i found on reverb were at listing. im jonesin for that heritage red, but may end up with an rg560 first considering my saving habits


----------



## KnightBrolaire

squids said:


> that was my thought (NOT lace tho i hate those with the burning fury of a thousand butts after tacobell). if they're not good, could always hit up Tim at BKP for some custom wounds. even then i wouldn't mind just having something for non-metal. i just love that it's an explorer that doesn't suck to play sitting down.
> 
> 
> dude 1100? the only ones i found on reverb were at listing. im jonesin for that heritage red, but may end up with an rg560 first considering my saving habits


I've seen a couple for 1400 from guitar center. They don't last very long at 1100, I saw one a couple of days ago but it got sold.


----------



## Vairish




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vairish said:


> View attachment 54654


I NEEEEED IT


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Telecaster GAS ( again) has been so bad recently but finally giving way to V GAS... again. 





... or white. I'd gladly take either.


----------



## Anquished

Vairish said:


> View attachment 54654



Man I wish PRS did a production 7 core model.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Saw this being sold for peanuts and my Luna Sea fanboy senses started to tingle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I will only use it to play Cru and Ratt.


----------



## odibrom

I like the paint of that one, but only that... wasn't David Hasselhoff who used to play with a guitar like that one? Shape wise at least...?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> I like the paint of that one, but only that... wasn't David Hasselhoff who used to play with a guitar like that one? Shape wise at least...?



Aria Pro II ZZ


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> View media item 126




I've been checking out that dude's mods for awhile. He reminds me of a Swedish Mike Fortin.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have an unhealthy obsession with gold hardware all of a sudden.


----------



## charlessalvacion

A Caparison Angelus 7 & a UV777BK. The Ibanez is more achieveable. lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ah dammit...


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been checking out that dude's mods for awhile. He reminds me of a Swedish Mike Fortin.



The voicing of some of the amps is similar. Mike is a much better guitar player though https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/staticmusic


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Mike is a much better guitar player though https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/staticmusic



You learn something everyday...


----------



## MoonJelly

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have an unhealthy obsession with gold hardware all of a sudden.



I wouldn't call it unhealthy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

God I need an Explorer in my arsenal.


----------



## Splenetic

odibrom said:


> I like the paint of that one, but only that... wasn't David Hasselhoff who used to play with a guitar like that one? Shape wise at least...?


Even better.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I still want it.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

squids said:


> that was my thought (NOT lace tho i hate those with the burning fury of a thousand butts after tacobell). if they're not good, could always hit up Tim at BKP for some custom wounds. even then i wouldn't mind just having something for non-metal. i just love that it's an explorer that doesn't suck to play sitting down.
> 
> 
> dude 1100? the only ones i found on reverb were at listing. im jonesin for that heritage red, but may end up with an rg560 first considering my saving habits



Just set alerts on reverb. They come up often enough. There is one today for 1600 but I've seen em way cheaper. Hold out!


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Blytheryn

While I really, really don't need one, I can't help but think that a custom Omega,Hesu or Cruelty 2x12 would be insanely cool to have. V30's or Swamp Thangs in it... Yum...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This couldn't have come at a more perfect time. I was eying the SRH500F for my next fretless bass purchase so that's been superseded with this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Selling my entire (relatively cheap) bass rig to fund one of these.


----------



## technomancer

I have had GAS for a black limba KxK Sii-7 for ages... and this one is finally coming home 

View media item 152
Now I think I'm going to focus on electronics and building some pedals as it's a hell of a lot cheaper than guitar / amp GAS


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Speaking of pedals











much want


----------



## Jake

Oh I forgot. Pointy guitar incoming. 






I had an LTD Alexi years back that I missed and I got the ESP for under a grand so I'm pleased.


----------



## gunch

A plain old MTM2 

Just my luck there's some on Reverb but I'm broke ._.


----------



## BMO

silverabyss said:


> A plain old MTM2
> 
> Just my luck there's some on Reverb but I'm broke ._.



As an MTM2 owner, they're nice in concept but be prepped for some work out the gate to get em in good usable order. I had to replace the bridge adjustment screw holder with an aftermarket one since the old one shot out of the wood after dropping the guitar to drop B and have to get fretwork done due to the notes on the lowest string being way too dull with no sustain. Also the stock pickups are trash but luckily the one I bought had an EMG 81/85 set installed. But everybody who owns one says they are fantastic workhorses and I'm not sayin they're wrong, I'm just sayin be prepped with some extra money to share that opinion since it's an Indo Ibanez.


----------



## BMO

Myself I'm currently GASing for a Fender built for metal! I've been eyeballing the Jim Root Tele and Custom Shop J5 Tele. Both of these guys are heroes of mine and I'd kill to own either one of these!


----------



## Blytheryn

Jake said:


> Oh I forgot. Pointy guitar incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an LTD Alexi years back that I missed and I got the ESP for under a grand so I'm pleased.



You scored this for under 1 grand???


----------



## Jake

Blytheryn said:


> You scored this for under 1 grand???


Yes sir! It's not that exact one, the one I got has definitely been played 

But pics will be coming this week


----------



## Samark




----------



## Blytheryn

Jake said:


> Yes sir! It's not that exact one, the one I got has definitely been played
> 
> But pics will be coming this week



I saw the signature DCG brick wall and nearly shat a brick myself. Good stuff. I'm holding out that my Alexi Pinky or Scythe is out there somewhere.


----------



## boozeislove

Played one years ago and still remember how it laid in my lap,fantastic!


----------



## Zado

One day I will finally understand that LPs are not for me. Meanwhile...


----------



## arasys

Jake said:


> Oh I forgot. Pointy guitar incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an LTD Alexi years back that I missed and I got the ESP for under a grand so I'm pleased.



Very nice! I found my ESP blacky about the same price few years ago, no scratches or anything.. but still can't believe I scored it for that price after all these years  By the way, if you ever change the pickup make sure to keep the MM-04 booster, it's hard to find (and slightly different from EMG alx's booster)


----------



## Jake

arasys said:


> Very nice! I found my ESP blacky about the same price few years ago, no scratches or anything.. but still can't believe I scored it for that price after all these years  By the way, if you ever change the pickup make sure to keep the MM-04 booster, it's hard to find (and slightly different from EMG alx's booster)


I just got it and it's super clean. The photos made it seem a lot worse because pick scratches on black gloss paint always look bad with the flash on. The pickup is pretty useable so I dont think I'll swap it out at this time.


----------



## Blytheryn

Jake said:


> I just got it and it's super clean. The photos made it seem a lot worse because pick scratches on black gloss paint always look bad with the flash on. The pickup is pretty useable so I dont think I'll swap it out at this time.



Really looking forward to this NGD. My GAS for an ESP SS or CS Alexi is just through the roof at this point.


----------



## MikeH

Can't get the idea of snagging one of these out of my head lately.


----------



## MoonJelly

THIS. I'm a fan of silicon fuzz and thought I was gonna get a Catalinbread Karma Suture (they make a silicon and a germanium version). Then I heard this. If only the outs were on top!





Also looking like a good 'mosfet' overdrive right now:





Before long my whole pedalboard will be black and white


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want an 8 string tele so bad. either the new michael kelly models or a kiesel solo.


----------



## Dantas

feraledge said:


>



ESP is posting on their instagram a bunch of these Super Strats/RG style w/ hardtail bridge and dual humbucker, and the GAS is high for most of them


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I suddenly have an urge to buy a boden classic 8 and paint it in road flare red like the old ibanezes.


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> I want an 8 string tele so bad. either the new michael kelly models or a kiesel solo.



I very much so enjoy my Michael Kelly. The new ones have 24 frets, which is mines' only down side. I'd say go for it, mine's a really good player.


----------



## feraledge

A 25.5" ESP Viper, spec'ed as such...


----------



## MoonJelly

^That's fantastic. Say, what's the configurator you used to mock that up?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> ^That's fantastic. Say, what's the configurator you used to mock that up?


http://www.frankmontag.com/editors.htm


----------



## feraledge

MoonJelly said:


> ^That's fantastic. Say, what's the configurator you used to mock that up?


Hours shall now flush from your life.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

great now i have singlecut and tele gas.


----------



## feraledge

That mock up generator is seriously dangerous territory. Your credit cards can get shot up pretty seriously after hanging out there.


----------



## Rojne

This is what Im GASing for.. and hopefully I'll have one in my possession soon!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> That mock up generator is seriously dangerous territory. Your credit cards can get shot up pretty seriously after hanging out there.



Haha you guys have credit cards...


----------



## ThePIGI King

Im still stunned Mayones doesnt have a Duvell 8...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

playing around with some ideas with help from knightro


----------



## odibrom

Aesthetically looks pretty good, but depending on wood choices obviously, won't it be a neck diver?...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> Aesthetically looks pretty good, but depending on wood choices obviously, won't it be a neck diver?...


I pretty much only play in a classical postion so neck dive shouldn't really be an issue for me. I'm thinking sapele back/wenge top with wenge/sapele neck.


----------



## odibrom

My thoughts on wood choices were about the guitar's weight and its neck dive. I like wood as a visual thing, so, unless it's gonna be painted color flat, it's good to me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> My thoughts on wood choices were about the guitar's weight and its neck dive. I like wood as a visual thing, so, unless it's gonna be painted color flat, it's good to me.


the wenge top should help mitigate neck dive, plus andrew wants to make the body a bit thicker than normal to also compensate. I'm not bothered by heavy guitars. We could swap the wenge and sapele around in the neck so that it weighs less but personally I prefer the look of a mostly wenge neck.


----------



## gunch

gibbo analogue with 90's, bridge only or bridge and neck


----------



## Samark




----------



## getowned7474

Samark said:


>



Damn. I'm not usually a huge fan of neck binding but that is sexy. I like how the black + gold matches the marshall behind it too.


As for my gas, I have been really gassing for a modernized strat, like Nick Johnston's Schecter sig. I'm thinking of doing a Warmoth strat.


----------



## prlgmnr

Samark said:


>


Ooh.

I suppose like all the cool Suhrs this will be like a million billion pounds?


----------



## A-Branger

Samark said:


>



:O! didnt knew Suhr made arched tops like that. Thats a beauty(not in that specific color for me) but beautiful platform



getowned7474 said:


> As for my gas, I have been really gassing for a modernized strat, like Nick Johnston's Schecter sig. I'm thinking of doing a Warmoth strat.



Ahoy! and welcome aboard mate!.... already in that GAS boat for a looong time. If I have money, I would ahve done it ages ago. I saw once a Squier affinity going reaaaaaaaly cheap at a pawn shop in mint condition and in seafoam green and it kick off my GAS. Not because NickJ, because I saw a pic of a Fender with a rosewood neck, but since CITES being stupid, Wenge is the neck best thing that keeps the color, which happens to be NJ sig..... bottom line it was one of those, I would come back next week when I get paid and eat noodles for the next week.... guitar was gone 

my plan is to find a cheap Squier in that color and trow everything away except the jack input. Get a Warmoth wenge neck with wenge fretboard with SS frets and 16", no inlays, reverse headstock, chrome hardware with locking tunners and metal knobs, white perloid pickguard with HH with some CL/LF dimarzios and buy a piezzo bridge for it.

also if I find a cool color strat knock-off in a pawn shop (they had a bright red one for like 50$ too, which was gone quick too). Buy that and build a Charvel looking one with black hardware, HH black pickguard, and flame mapple neck/fretboard with reverse headstock and SS frets with some black inlays of some kind, maybe blocks


----------



## getowned7474

A-Branger said:


> :O! didnt knew Suhr made arched tops like that. Thats a beauty(not in that specific color for me) but beautiful platform
> 
> 
> 
> Ahoy! and welcome aboard mate!.... already in that GAS boat for a looong time. If I have money, I would ahve done it ages ago. I saw once a Squier affinity going reaaaaaaaly cheap at a pawn shop in mint condition and in seafoam green and it kick off my GAS. Not because NickJ, because I saw a pic of a Fender with a rosewood neck, but since CITES being stupid, Wenge is the neck best thing that keeps the color, which happens to be NJ sig..... bottom line it was one of those, I would come back next week when I get paid and eat noodles for the next week.... guitar was gone
> 
> my plan is to find a cheap Squier in that color and trow everything away except the jack input. Get a Warmoth wenge neck with wenge fretboard with SS frets and 16", no inlays, reverse headstock, chrome hardware with locking tunners and metal knobs, white perloid pickguard with HH with some CL/LF dimarzios and buy a piezzo bridge for it.
> 
> also if I find a cool color strat knock-off in a pawn shop (they had a bright red one for like 50$ too, which was gone quick too). Buy that and build a Charvel looking one with black hardware, HH black pickguard, and flame mapple neck/fretboard with reverse headstock and SS frets with some black inlays of some kind, maybe blocks



Yeah that's my idea for the most part. I might buy the body too from Warmoth unless I see one elsewhere that I like for cheaper. One benefit of getting a body from Warmoth is choosing my bridge route, if I do that I will get do a recessed wilkinson so it is a full floating bridge. I'm also considering turquoise inlays to match the seafoam green, that might look pretty cool. I have some time to think about it though, I have to sell a guitar before I can buy it.


----------



## getowned7474

I found this loaded strat body, if it's not gone by time I sell a guitar I'll grab it and put a single coil sized humbucker in the bridge and pair it with a wenge + ss fret warmoth neck. Kind of a classic vibe going on with the colors but the neck and playability will be modern.


----------



## getowned7474

getowned7474 said:


> I found this loaded strat body, if it's not gone by time I sell a guitar I'll grab it and put a single coil sized humbucker in the bridge and pair it with a wenge + ss fret warmoth neck. Kind of a classic vibe going on with the colors but the neck and playability will be modern.



I caved. The GAS was too strong... I am a weak man. It's on it's way now, the 30 watchers and several views an hour scared me. If I don't have the patience for the Warmoth neck to be made I might yank the wenge neck off my warmoth superstrat thing to use on this until the neck is finished.


----------



## NickS

getowned7474 said:


> I caved. The GAS was too strong... I am a weak man. It's on it's way now, the 30 watchers and several views an hour scared me. If I don't have the patience for the Warmoth neck to be made I might yank the wenge neck off my warmoth superstrat thing to use on this until the neck is finished.



 You're not weak, that is called being a true member of this forum! Impulse buys are the best!!


----------



## A-Branger

getowned7474 said:


> I caved. The GAS was too strong... I am a weak man. It's on it's way now, the 30 watchers and several views an hour scared me. If I don't have the patience for the Warmoth neck to be made I might yank the wenge neck off my warmoth superstrat thing to use on this until the neck is finished.



hhahaha Awesome man!! congrats lol

I almost did the same once, I watched that page and they had the seafoam green body squier affinity. The cool thing about that specific model is that comes with bigger routes so I could drop humbuckers on it. But money was way too tight at that time. Ofcourse the body is sold now.

that body color with that pickguard would look dope with the wenge neck. Go reversed headstock for extra dope points


----------



## getowned7474

A-Branger said:


> hhahaha Awesome man!! congrats lol
> 
> I almost did the same once, I watched that page and they had the seafoam green body squier affinity. The cool thing about that specific model is that comes with bigger routes so I could drop humbuckers on it. But money was way too tight at that time. Ofcourse the body is sold now.
> 
> that body color with that pickguard would look dope with the wenge neck. Go reversed headstock for extra dope points



I was thinking about picking up a squier body to save some money and fill it up with high quality hardware and pickups. I ended up going with this though because it comes with fender custom shop 69 pickups and hopefully pretty decent hardware, and the color is dope imo.

Can't decide if I want an all roasted maple neck no inlays, or an all wenge neck no inlays. I have two instruments with wenge necks and I love the tone, feel, and look. But I also love the maple board strat look as well and oiled maple feels nice too. Also funny enough if it was anything but a strat I would go reverse headstock but for whatever reason I prefer the standard headstock look with strats.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ Man... sea-foam and wenge look tits together! Although a darker roasted maple would look killer too, so... can't really lose. 

Hope ya post pics. Awesome project.


----------



## A-Branger

if you go roasted maple go with flame. looks sooo much better. Plus since you are going "custom" then why not going with something fancy  

also check the Warmoth store, they have bunch of roasted mapple necks ready and available.


----------



## getowned7474

A-Branger said:


> if you go roasted maple go with flame. looks sooo much better. Plus since you are going "custom" then why not going with something fancy
> 
> also check the Warmoth store, they have bunch of roasted mapple necks ready and available.



I like that idea, I was looking and the flamed roasted maple isn't all that more expensive, unless you want some crazy high grade figuring. The only issue with the in stock ones is I want a few uncommon options that aren't in stock. I'm going to get the wizard neck profile (based on wizard 2 I believe so about 19 mm, not too thin) as well as cream dots on roasted maple. I quickly cropped the roasted maple neck on Guthrie Govan's Charvel and shopped it on a strat body the same color as the one I bought. I think I like this look even better than the wenge, and hopefully the flame I get from Warmoth will be more prominent.


----------



## A-Branger

getowned7474 said:


> I like that idea, I was looking and the flamed roasted maple isn't all that more expensive, unless you want some crazy high grade figuring. The only issue with the in stock ones is I want a few uncommon options that aren't in stock. I'm going to get the wizard neck profile (based on wizard 2 I believe so about 19 mm, not too thin) as well as cream dots on roasted maple. I quickly cropped the roasted maple neck on Guthrie Govan's Charvel and shopped it on a strat body the same color as the one I bought. I think I like this look even better than the wenge, and hopefully the flame I get from Warmoth will be more prominent.



yeah nice one. I like wenge better because I dont have one yet  but since you already do go for it. They have pretty cool stuff there, I never knew there was a figured mahogany. also their pics looks amazing too, those guys know their stuff on photography. Also I always gets surprised when I see real mahogany, Im always tricked by the colors Gibson and Ibanez tend to stain it. Also some woods I never knew like Goncalo, or a full Walnut neck. Im amazed why people dont jump on those necks more ofthen instead of the boring maple/rosewood


----------



## feraledge

Current GAS, all previous posts still apply, a Mesa Single Rec plus 2 x 12" to partner up with my 5153. But this badboy is back on the radar: 




I had one on order for ages when they first came out. Got sick of waiting, ordered a Wolfgang Standard. Decent, but wasn't quite Special, figuratively and literally. Played around with one of these today and my lust is rekindled.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

I've been waiting on an EGC500 mahogany body from Electrical Guitar Company for about 10 months now. Definitely becoming longest I've waited for a guitar and I'm feeling the impatience hard now.


----------



## USMarine75

silverabyss said:


> gibbo analogue with 90's, bridge only or bridge and neck




I have a Collings DC S and it's worth considering. AMAZING tone and sustain. Comes in single and dual pickup configs, as well as single and double cut.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

silverabyss said:


> gibbo analogue with 90's, bridge only or bridge and neck





Always wanted one of these, to toss an EMG P81 in the bridge.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i need some more ziricote in my life. Also the tele gas will not die.






Pioneer MS8 Ziricote 1 by al b, on Flickr


----------



## Bigsby

Ibanez RGD7UCS has got me feeling all types of ways. i usually hate Ibanez guitars but this one is just


----------



## Zado

I thought I was done with 80's superstrats. Damn.


----------



## xzacx

Love the paintjobs but those inlays looks like someone left a Jackson in a hot car for too long and the sharkfins melted.


----------



## Zado

I honestly quite like em, they are supposed to be the upper part of the c1 headstock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

only thing I don't like about the swirls is the fact that I can see the flamed maple underneath. it's distracting me from the almighty swirls :/


----------



## Konfyouzd

Would love for this to hit the market...


----------



## r33per

Konfyouzd said:


> Would love for this to hit the market...



Angel, his guitar or the silk honeycomb bedsheets? I mean, either way, you're probably right.


----------



## Sanrek

Current GAS:

A 25,5 - 26,5" multiscale 7 string Daemoness (yeah I know)...or the awesome Mayones Duvell Elite VF7 I tried the other day.




...and the first amp head I ever had GAS for: 

A Driftwood Purple Nightmare with noise gate, midi and the sizzle switch mod


----------



## Samark

https://shop.r10s.jp/one-one/cabinet/00968948/img56262449.jpg


----------



## Samark




----------



## TheUnvanquished

1.Jackson X-Series Telly 7 string. The specs on that thing meet everything I'm after. Probably will need a pup change, but eh. Not a big deal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I want a Boss MT-2, probably modded, to use as a boost and/or preamp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need a road flare orange guitar. that or something aping the black and green jems.


----------



## mnemonic

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I want a Boss MT-2, probably modded, to use as a boost and/or preamp.



I kinda want one too after reading the thread about them. 

I would love to try out some mods as well.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

I'm craving a shred machine. More so with extra frets. Jackson or Ibanez preferably. Id tune to C# standard and play mostly blackend melotic death metal. Or a 7 string tuned to standard, or if I could get a good deal on the doubleneck xiphos BOTH tunings hahaha. So Xiphos and The RG550xh with 30 frets mostly.
http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...700XHGSF-37e36e42cf6f7ef208553ac7872be7b4.jpg
http://c1.zzounds.com/media/quality,85/rotate,45/XPT707FXGCM-66866e4881788a8d67f3f40c0c7f4963.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gl2p-sKpv...E/w1200-h630-p-nu/Ibanez-Xiphos-XPT1400TW.png
https://www.promusictools.com/media/catalog/product/i/b/ibanez-rg550xh-rsp-stock-1600.jpg
http://shredguitars.com/collections/data/501/medium/war.jpg


----------



## BusinessMan

I just want my fiance to let me buy any guitar at this point.


----------



## prlgmnr

BusinessMan said:


> I just want my fiance to let me buy any guitar at this point.


There's still chance for you.


----------



## narad

Okay, anyone know where I can get a quality version of this?


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.frankmontag.com/editors.htm





feraledge said:


> Hours shall now flush from your life.



Well there goes my productivity for a while.


----------



## gunch

a greendot


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

narad said:


> Okay, anyone know where I can get a quality version of this?



It's just a Steinberger, isn't it? Ebay and superglue.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## NickS

Screen Shot 2017-08-10 at 8.55.22 AM by Nick Shelton, on Flickr


----------



## narad

Petar Bogdanov said:


> It's just a Steinberger, isn't it? Ebay and superglue.



Well it's aliexpress, so I'm not really sure what they do. Whether they're using stock images of real guitars or building crap versions themselves -- I'm only aware of the reputation the resulting instruments have. But I haven't been able to find actual Steinbergers with the flame tops / double necks, etc.


----------



## NickS

Screen Shot 2017-08-11 at 10.19.29 AM by Nick Shelton, on Flickr

I know I was warned about the amount of time I would spend on this configurator, but I can't help myself


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NickS said:


> Screen Shot 2017-08-11 at 10.19.29 AM by Nick Shelton, on Flickr
> 
> I know I was warned about the amount of time I would spend on this configurator, but I can't help myself




The little shiteating grin at the end is comical.


----------



## gujukal

Ibanez RG1027





Ibanez RGIX7MPB

Will probably go for the later but damn the RG1027 must be one of ibanez best looking guitars ever.


----------



## Sogradde

How do you deal with GAS for a guitar that will most likely never exist?


----------



## odibrom

You get someone to make it happen for you... go custom.


----------



## Sogradde

$$$ tho...


----------



## Zado




----------



## odibrom

Sogradde said:


> $$$ tho...


... or you could mod into "THE ONE", one that is closer... that's how people do it, they go custom or get the closest possible and mod it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

King V/ mahogany/ bound ebony board/ 24 fret/ compound 12-16... and she said I could... since "this will be the last one... I promise".


----------



## odibrom

You should not have promised...


----------



## MoonJelly

High Plains Drifter said:


> King V/ mahogany/ bound ebony board/ 24 fret/ compound 12-16... and she said I could... since "this will be the last one... I promise*".



_*cough cough bullsh*t cough*_

I mean, surely she knows...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

lol I think she's getting wise to how hollow that word can be.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> lol I think she's getting wise to how hollow that word can be.


Just tell her next time you traded this new one for an old one. Then keep the old one in hiding like witness protection, and when she forgets, slowly start using it again and see if she notices. That or just flat out be like, "Look, I bought another guitar. Yeah yeah, 2 this month, I know, but this one looks pretty sweet."


----------



## MoonJelly

My wife has slowly come to understand I must buy a guitar once in a while. She's totally cool with it, as long as I buy what I can afford.






... which is the hard part.


----------



## odibrom

@Spaced Out Ace I disagree, the best options is to get her something at the same time... so she doesn't feel neglected...
@MoonJelly good wives are keepers...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

odibrom said:


> @Spaced Out Ace I disagree, the best options is to get her something at the same time... so she doesn't feel neglected...


I never insinuated at all to just buy stuff and not get the wife anything.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just tell her next time you traded this new one for an old one. Then keep the old one in hiding like witness protection, and when she forgets, slowly start using it again and see if she notices. That or just flat out be like, "Look, I bought another guitar. Yeah yeah, 2 this month, I know, but this one looks pretty sweet."



Haha! That worked for a while when I was upgrading wheels and tires on a few vehicles, but not so much with guitars. 

I've got two that I know I'm going to take a nasty loss on ( taking them to the pawn shop tomorrow... ugh) but I told her that I wouldn't bring another new axe into the house until I got rid of at least one. 



MoonJelly said:


> My wife has slowly come to understand I must buy a guitar once in a while. She's totally cool with it, as long as I buy what I can afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... which is the hard part.



Yep. I think that my girl understands that there will always be something that I want, even though she doesn't lust after such things... not audibly anyway lol.


----------



## odibrom

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I never insinuated at all to just buy stuff and not get the wife anything.



Yes, I know, but IMO that lying/hiding stuff is not the answer... it will come back some how, like karma if you believe in it...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

odibrom said:


> Yes, I know, but IMO that lying/hiding stuff is not the answer... it will come back some how, like karma if you believe in it...


I do. The first part was a joke, the second half was a more serious suggestion. It's difficult to tell via text.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## prlgmnr

I've been thinking about making up one of those cards like you get at coffee shops and they put a stamp on it every time you buy a coffee; I'd give myself one stamp every time I say "I don't think I need any more guitars" and then when I get to 10 stamps I'd buy a guitar.


----------



## Fathand

Digging the acoustic genre nowadays, just bought a Selmer/Maccaferri clone guitar and now I could upgrade my nylon string:


----------



## prlgmnr

I do keep fancying a gypsy style acoustic, don't really know my way around the brands in that market.


----------



## getowned7474

prlgmnr said:


> I've been thinking about making up one of those cards like you get at coffee shops and they put a stamp on it every time you buy a coffee; I'd give myself one stamp every time I say "I don't think I need any more guitars" and then when I get to 10 stamps I'd buy a guitar.



That would be dangerous in my hands. I would need to make it closer to 1000 stamps, otherwise I would be buying a new guitar every other day.


----------



## odibrom

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I do. The first part was a joke, the second half was a more serious suggestion. It's difficult to tell via text.



Yah, it's very hard to tell, specially when someone is not English native (me at least)... thanks for the share


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Dunno where else to post but I have to babble for a minute somewhere lol. Got the snow white King V secured! I won't see it till next week but I'm really excited. Been a LONG time since I've played a pointy sexy sixer. She's got a natural finish, one-piece maple neck/ thru, ebony board, compound radius, D '59/ JB, blah blah, everything I want. Curious to see if I'm gonna wanna replace pups but hopefully these will sound okay for a while. I'll def install some locking pegs, replace the double speeders for chrome domes to match the rest of the hardware, and replace the creme switch tip with white. Also gotta find something flashy for her to wear as well as a HSC. Anyway... I can't hardly wait for this one. Hopefully an exuberant NGD coming soon. 

Oh, and this is the last one for sure...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I wanted to get a Boss HM-2 or clone like the Walrus Red, but my pedals aren't selling and I've gotten 0.0 interest, so doesn't look like that's in the cards.


----------



## gunch

These seem nicer than normal g400s but I'm not sure about that middle pickup


----------



## Djentlyman

silverabyss said:


> These seem nicer than normal g400s but I'm not sure about that middle pickup



I've always wanted one of these but with the trem.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

The moment I sell some gear, this one's gonna be on its way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Need a hardtail V and another Explorer...


----------



## Dredg

Renewed GAS for my Ormsby Goliath lefty 7 now that we have a build date for Run 4!


----------



## feraledge

GAS fully reignited: 




Has a Floyd with D Tuna, looks like my "single cut"-ish Drop A/B standard itch could be thoroughly scratched.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need a single cut but don't really want to spend assloads of money, so I think I might pick this up.
http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/L...-Sunburst-6-String-Electric-Guitar-P9133.aspx


----------



## feraledge




----------



## theicon2125

KnightBrolaire said:


> I need a single cut but don't really want to spend assloads of money, so I think I might pick this up.
> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/L...-Sunburst-6-String-Electric-Guitar-P9133.aspx



Those lower price LTDs are great. I had an EC-256 back in high school and I miss that thing all the time. It's the only guitar I regret selling even though I've sold guitars worth 3 times as much. It just played so well and had a super comfortable neck. Can't wait til my E-II Eclipse gets here to fill that void.


----------



## ImNotAhab

theicon2125 said:


> Those lower price LTDs are great. I had an EC-256 back in high school and I miss that thing all the time. It's the only guitar I regret selling even though I've sold guitars worth 3 times as much. It just played so well and had a super comfortable neck. Can't wait til my E-II Eclipse gets here to fill that void.



If it plays half as good as an E-II i played a couple of weeks ago you are in for a treat!


----------



## Nicki

Jackson Soloist X Series SLATXSDQ3-7 BECAUSE PURPLE!!!!





Schecter Sun Valley Super Shredder






Charvel Pro-Mod San Dimas Style 1 HH FR


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nicki said:


> Jackson Soloist X Series SLATXSDQ3-7 BECAUSE PURPLE!!!!


----------



## Nicki

Right?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nicki said:


> Right?


I had an MH-201 with a similar top, and I kinda wish I still had it. Hated the LFR, but the guitar would've been cool with a real floyd, I think. Just to clarify, it was a six, not a seven.


----------



## Nicki

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I had an MH-201 with a similar top, and I kinda wish I still had it. Hated the LFR, but the guitar would've been cool with a real floyd, I think. Just to clarify, it was a six, not a seven.



I played the SLATXMG3-6 today and it felt nice. I just wasn't a fan of the clear coat on the back. If I do ever buy the SDQ3-7, that clear coat is coming off.


----------



## Kovah




----------



## StrmRidr

Not sure why, but I really want to buy one of these for when I am just sitting around on the couch to mess around with.


----------



## Samark




----------



## r33per

StrmRidr said:


> Not sure why, but I really want to buy one of these for when I am just sitting around on the couch to mess around with.


Totally with you on that one. Also for use when away from home on holiday/work.


----------



## StrmRidr

r33per said:


> Totally with you on that one. Also for use when away from home on holiday/work.



Yes, that as well. My local store has them in stock. I'll have to go have a look this weekend.


----------



## Samark




----------



## prlgmnr

Woof.


----------



## Anquished

I really want a guitar with a Floyd. After I bought my 277 I was thoroughly impressed with the quality of the new SEs. Has anyone got one of these already?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sully is talking about building a 7 string raven. Me wants.


----------



## Blytheryn

Just found an identical ESP CS to the one he's holding here. NEED. NEEEEEED. 




Help?


----------



## USMarine75

An extra large two-tier pedalboard!


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Samark




----------



## musicaldeath

feraledge said:


>



I have always loved this guitar. Such a sexy looking guitar and the colour is great too.


----------



## Zado

The guitar, not the guy eh


----------



## Samark

Best Koa I've ever seen


----------



## MoonJelly

Have you seen Lorcan Ward's koa Carillion? Personal favorite 






http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/carillion-guitars-polaris-2-build-thread-koa-madness.311974/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i finally found one of the silverburst baritone explorers. Too bad I don't have 4k sitting around 
https://reverb.com/item/6285712-rar...D030XjpW0PRf4o5GReCLoKU3XxoCpdkQAvD_BwE&pla=1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> i finally found one of the silverburst baritone explorers. Too bad I don't have 4k sitting around
> https://reverb.com/item/6285712-rar...D030XjpW0PRf4o5GReCLoKU3XxoCpdkQAvD_BwE&pla=1



Man fuck that price.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man fuck that price.


i know, at that price I'll just get knightro to build me another exploder lmao


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Got some black satin GAS going on...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BrailleDecibel said:


> Got some black satin GAS going on...




I like that. Reminds me of the Bill Kellier Eclipse.


----------



## getowned7474

GASing for some different mod pedals now to spice up some of my cleans. I could build some modulation pedals but the circuits tend to be huge when using through hole components. Instead I could pick up something with more features in a 1590B enclosure or smaller. I'm REALLY liking the sound of the J. Rockett Tranquilizer but it's more than I'm willing to spend at the moment on a modulation pedal. I may just end up getting a EHX small stone or something.



edit: Actually there is a Tranquilizer phaser pedal on reverb right now for a decent price. I may end up snagging that if I can't withstand the GAS urges.


----------



## Mikey666

Yamaha THR10X is gonna be my next purchase, I reckon it will sound brutal for my home Demo's/recordings.


----------



## Samark

Signs up to Instagram - commissions another custom - sigh.

Found this bass brand on there, can't believe how beautiful they are. Sorry for the numerous pictures, but had to be done


----------



## oracles

Is that Marleaux? I love almost everything I've seen from them, their stuff is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Does it still count as GAS if I actually bought it?

https://imgur.com/VkLhZsi


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That or just getting a Schecter C7 of sorts.


----------



## Leviathus

@Samark 

Cool lookin' basses! Need the full shot with headstock though.


----------



## Bigsby

Sheesh my GAS is at an all time high for this thing... i really wish i could find somewhere to try one out though


----------



## Samark

@Leviathus


----------



## feraledge

Still hot for this one.


----------



## faridm_7

Almost bought this but it was logistically difficult.





Looks like I'm about to pull the trigger on this one

Long term GAS:




So intrigued by this brand.

+ Strandberg custom shop.


----------



## r33per

feraledge said:


> Still hot for this one.


This guitar is one that I'd walk past in a store: not a fan of ESP or the single-cutaway body shape or the hardtail. I'm therefore surprised at how GASy I feel when seeing this. She's a beauty.


----------



## r33per

Double post


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

r33per said:


> This guitar is one that I'd walk past in a store: not a fan of ESP or the single-cutaway body shape or the hardtail. I'm therefore surprised at how GASy I feel when seeing this. She's a beauty.


I'd want one like that because A) I'm a big fan of Ace Frehley and other guys who play/played mostly nothing but LPs and B) it's more modern than the burst style finish most people go for with LPs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Would be a perfect preamp for a Two Notes CAB/Torpedo. Videos make it sound good, and show it being an awesome pedal platform.


----------



## Fathand

I did go cold turkey on GAS for a while, but here we go again...

I'm repeating myself here, but the original Music man Steve Morse model (yes, the blue one) still tickles my fancy. Even though I recognize this as a GAS induced fantasy, I really could imagine it being the last guitar I buy (it can do everything, see, everything!).

Otherwise a Birdsong/Scott's ShortBass is also on my list. And a Taylor Academy 12N (the nylon string). 
Here, pics for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Fathand said:


> I did go cold turkey on GAS for a while, but here we go again...
> 
> I'm repeating myself here, but the original Music man Steve Morse model (yes, the blue one) still tickles my fancy. Even though I recognize this as a GAS induced fantasy, I really could imagine it being the last guitar I buy (it can do everything, see, everything!).


That guitar is so fucking ugly... so why do I like it so much? Especially the pickup selection and options, which makes it ugly, but also appealing. To me, anyways.


----------



## Blytheryn

Tasteful? Maybe not. GAS? Still rages.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

How do you explain to a loved one that you still have gas... even after you swore that you were on the road to recovery? 

PRS SE Custom 24 Flat Black ( Sweetwater Exclusive)
Epiphone Prophecy LP Custom EX Plus in Midnight Ebony 
Kiesel Crescent Carved Top C6H in Deep Aqua-burst quilt

At least 2 of these are "affordable" lol but still... sigh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> How do you explain to a loved one that you still have gas... even after you swore that you were on the road to recovery?
> 
> PRS SE Custom 24 Flat Black ( Sweetwater Exclusive)
> Epiphone Prophecy LP Custom EX Plus in Midnight Ebony
> Kiesel Crescent Carved Top C6H in Deep Aqua-burst quilt
> 
> At least 2 of these are "affordable" lol but still... sigh.


Well, whatever you do, I'd make sure to hide the knives and anything you could possibly be bludgeoned by.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, whatever you do, I'd make sure to hide the knives and anything you could possibly be bludgeoned by.



lol I'm afraid I may soon be flirting with intervention. At least I can build a small house out of HSC's to protect me from the elements if need be!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> lol I'm afraid I may soon be flirting with intervention. At least I can build a small house out of HSC's to protect me from the elements if need be!


if you order the kiesel you could always use the soft case as a pillow since she probably won't let you sleep in the bed lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Oh shit lmao! ^^^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That guitar is so fucking ugly... so why do I like it so much? Especially the pickup selection and options, which makes it ugly, but also appealing. To me, anyways.



Music Man guitars are the perfect example of guitars so ugly, they're appealing. 

Except the Armada.

That guitar's straight-up ugly.


----------



## Insomnia

I need this in my life.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Music Man guitars are the perfect example of guitars so ugly, they're appealing.
> 
> Except the Armada.
> 
> That guitar's straight-up ugly.


The armada is dope, same with the albert lee. Honestly the only ones I dislike are the Majesty and the Bongo. The Bongo is definitely the ugliest production guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Music Man guitars are the perfect example of guitars so ugly, they're appealing.
> 
> Except the Armada.
> 
> That guitar's straight-up ugly.


Is that the one for that one female who plays pop music? Yeah, that thing is horrendously ugly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is that the one for that one female who plays pop music? Yeah, that thing is horrendously ugly.







this one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one.


Those are pretty fucking hideous.

I meant this ugly thing -- both the guitar and woman playing it.


----------



## A-Branger

BrailleDecibel said:


> Got some black satin GAS going on..


here let me remind you what happens to black satin guitars 






there GAS gone


----------



## prlgmnr




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I actually kinda like that worn-in look, and I am going for a good "stage" guitar that is probably gonna see a lot of use anyways and doesn't need to be pretty, so alas, the GAS is still raging lol.


----------



## Womb raider




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


>


Damn, your future's so bright I gotta wear shades. 
My current GAS is basically almost everything ESP has made and then ones they haven't yet. It's bad.


----------



## ofu

GAS hit me harder than usual this past few days. It's always better when you admit that you have problem with dull black guitars.


----------



## Blytheryn

This finish haunts my dreams... one day i have it on something. Old school ESP M-II custom reverse headstock refinish?!?


----------



## MattThePenguin

I want it soooooooo BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Samark

Huber


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dammit, I've been on a bass kick lately. I've already got an SRH505F reserved for me, and recently scored an ATK305 at the usual pawn haunt. Then that same pawn shop has this out.






Dammit I want that too.


----------



## feraledge

I need a pile of cash and...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I hate trems but I'll make an exception for one of these two :


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hate trems but I'll make an exception for one of these two :


I hate you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I hate you.


you're just mad because now you want them too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Need a cheap vintage-style shredder.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Need a cheap vintage-style shredder.


Oh, fuck the both of you!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh, fuck the both of you!


Sucks doesn't it? 

I got so close to getting a Wolfgang a few weeks back. Either a MiJ EVH Special or a MiA Peavey Special, but instead for a Flying V. I fucking love the Flying V, but I still need something more shreddy.


----------



## Joan Maal

This...






And this...







If money wasn't a problem


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sucks doesn't it?
> 
> I got so close to getting a Wolfgang a few weeks back. Either a MiJ EVH Special or a MiA Peavey Special, but instead for a Flying V. I fucking love the Flying V, but I still need something more shreddy.



Let me know if you have any questions regarding models... I have about 20-30 various EVH, Peavey, and EBMM ones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Let me know if you have any questions regarding models... I have about 20-30 various EVH, Peavey, and EBMM ones.



Well then I'll have a couple. 

How good are the Korean-made Peavey Wolfgang Specials? 
How do they compare to the USA-made Wolfgang Specials?
Do the USA-made Wolfgang Specials have similar hardware and electronics like the higher-end ones?
How do the Sterling AX40s and MiJ EVH Wolfgang Specials come into the play?


----------



## Womb raider

I'll have never-ending gas for this


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BangandBreach

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Need a cheap vintage-style shredder.


I want this in a 7.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well then I'll have a couple.
> 
> How good are the Korean-made Peavey Wolfgang Specials?
> How do they compare to the USA-made Wolfgang Specials?
> Do the USA-made Wolfgang Specials have similar hardware and electronics like the higher-end ones?
> How do the Sterling AX40s and MiJ EVH Wolfgang Specials come into the play?



The early 2004 MIK Peavey Wolfgangs EXPs are... TERRIBLE. Honestly, it is really not the same guitar. [Disclaimer: I have multiple PRS private stock guitars, yet I think my MIK Schecter Loomis is one of my best guitars... so, not a hater lol] The trem looks like it was machined out of cheap aluminum in someone's garage, the neck is rock maple not birdseye and not particularly nice rock maple (think cheap squier neck). The nut feels like cheap Chinese knockoff machined metal as well lol. The Grover minituners only on this model were terrible and are usually the giveaway when someone has a fake (also the SN either not beginning with a 9, not being branded, or the font alignment being messed up). There is some debate (scandal?) regarding whether the pickups were actually the same or "based on" the USA pickups, which are some of the best pickups ever made IMO. The overall QC was very poor too. Whatever factory they were using was sub par compared to the one Schecter/LTD was built in. So yeah, I would avoid these at all cost. Also, they have low resale value and draw zero interest (and condescension lol) from Wolfgang aficionados.

The USA made Peaveys (from Meridian MS; 1996-2004 era) all have the same hardware/parts and QC, regardless of whether they are the Special, Standard, Deluxes, or early rosewood fretboard "customs". The only exception is the use of highly figured birdseye maple on the Standard model (also some deluxes and more customs).

I have several MIA, MIM, MIC, MIK, and MIJ EVH Wolfgangs. I've said before I had some easily remedied QC issues with my MIC Wolfgang Special Stealth [I blame the reseller though, more than the factory, but that is a different issue lol]. All of them have the exact same parts from what I can tell and there are no glaring QC differences between them. The MIC EVH I have is actually a fantastic player with super low action and no buzz. I was actually shocked when I saw the MIC sticker, because at the time I thought it was MIJ (which it felt like). For whatever reason, I think that FMIC does much better with controlling the QC of their outsourced manufacturing, than some other companies. I don't think I would hesitate to snatch an EVH Special at the right price, regardless of country of origin.

I also have a bunch of Peavey HP guitars and those are amazing too. IMO they actually found ways to improve upon the design, or more accurately they removed some of the EVH placed restrictions lol. Previously, even getting rosewood on your fretboard required it being smuggled out of the custom shop as a "custom" (when EVH saw them back in 1996, he said no and they stuck them in a closet in the factory for about 7 years, and then finally sold them through the custom shop even though they were 100% assembled on the factory floor lol).

I haven't played a Sterling AX40, but I have several EBMM Axis/EVH guitars which are fantastic. Personal preference for me is Peavey>FMIC EVH>>EBMM>Charvel, but I just really like the Peavey/EVH design, playability, and setup. I played a bunch of Sterlings at Sam Ash in Manhattan and I was extremely impressed, especially for the money. I would still buy an EVH or Peavey over one of those though.

I'm excited to try and will definitely be buying Peavey HP2 guitars lol. The Custom Shop HP that I bought for my daughter when she is old enough to play is as awesome as any private stock guitar I've ever played. You can find USA HP Specials for $600-1500 with various options (some NOS) and they are absolutely worth it. I'm remember reading some minor changes were implemented, but overall they look like all the greatness is still there.

The only EVH model I have yet to try is the newer Wolfgang WG. I love the new colors and tops, but I worry if they are of the same quality? I believe they are MII? The only complaint I have regarding FMIC EVH gear is that they change the country of manufacturing regularly and do not inform buyers. Often, you won't know where your new guitar was made until you receive it or ask the authorized dealer questions. IIRC they switched the country of the amps to Mexico, and the first anyone knew was when they looked at the sticker on the back. EVH made no announcements and it was nowhere to be found on their website either. I remember asking MF and they had to send someone to the warehouse to open one up and look to answer my question.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


>



This looks like something I should have. My goal is 100 pedals on my board by Christmas lol.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

BangandBreach said:


> I want this in a 7.



Quick mockup for ya.


Also the peavey predator plus 7 was very similar but with rosewood fretboard and much lower quality, but aesthetically similar hahah


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> This looks like something I should have. My goal is 100 pedals on my board by Christmas lol.


Downsizing plans out the window?? Haha. 
Thanks for the Wolfgang write up too. Using the same couple model names on vastly different guitars (where produced, specs, etc) makes the Wolfgang family really hard to walk into from a pedestrian angle. 
This has been on and off my radar for a while: 




I bought one of these when they first came out: 




Decent, but didn't seem to sufficiently scratch that itch.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> knowledge drop



Damn dude, thanks for the info. 

So, would you say the best bang-for-the-bucks would be either the MiC EVH Wolfgang Standard and the MiA Peavey Wolfgang Special? And to avoid the Mik Peaveys like the plague?


----------



## zappatton2

This was supposed to be my guitar. I ordered it, almost had it paid off, but fell on a much tighter financial situation and had to sell it before it even left the shop. If I ever have money again, I'd go for another (though I would pick different woods, hardware colour and pickups). Wish I at least had a chance to play around with it. 
https://www.nealmoserguitars.com/st...moser-61~~112-neck~~~1thru-double-neck-guitar


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 56430


EW KILL IT WITH FUCKING FIRE! God, that thing is ugly. The Tommy Thayer version was -- gaspshockhorror -- a lot better looking and didn't have a goofy looking bridge.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75 said:


> This looks like something I should have. My goal is 100 pedals on my board by Christmas lol.



I didn't want to clutter the forum with a thread about it but I was really hoping that you had some experience with this one... or somebody on here.

Anyway... I can try it for 3 days before making a decision so I think that it's going to be coming my way next week. 

Thank god for Christmas!... aka "That Day That Guitarists & Tone Chasers Can Always Use As An Excuse To Acquire New Gear Even If It's Only September"


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Spaced Out Ace said:


> EW KILL IT WITH FUCKING FIRE! God, that thing is ugly. The Tommy Thayer version was -- gaspshockhorror -- a lot better looking and didn't have a goofy looking bridge.


----------



## BangandBreach

ohmanthisiscool said:


> Quick mockup for ya.
> View attachment 56422
> 
> Also the peavey predator plus 7 was very similar but with rosewood fretboard and much lower quality, but aesthetically similar hahah


That looks rad, thanks!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

More black satin GAS...giving this one some serious thought, as it would be cool to have something a little different than the rest of my collection:


----------



## rifftrauma

Aristides killing it as of late...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^Definitely my favorite Aristides finish...now if only there were a way to get the Explorer I posted above with that finish, that would be pretty sweet!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BrailleDecibel said:


> ^^Definitely my favorite Aristides finish...now if only there were a way to get the Explorer I posted above with that finish, that would be pretty sweet!


you could always find a guitar refinishing place like marty bell's shop, they'd probably do that for you, it's probably just getting the rainbow sparkles/glitter and putting it into the clear coat over a black base. I've been working on a gold sparkle destroyer body.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Thanks for the info dude! Also, sweet sparkly gold Destroyer you've got there! That should look pretty sick once you put it back together.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BrailleDecibel said:


> Thanks for the info dude! Also, sweet sparkly gold Destroyer you've got there! That should look pretty sick once you put it back together.


yeah it'll look pretty cool. sparkles need more love, same with fluorescent colors.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

as soon as I finish my other projects I'm doing a tele like this.


----------



## gunch

Still want a VM HH Jag to upgrade slowly 






-Warmoth roasted maple modern jag neck 
-Tap string-through holes, hipshot or gotoh bridge 
-gotoh or hipshot tuners 
-coral pink refin with painted headstock 
-white pg
-white 85/60 or other


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## ThePIGI King

^I believe you're lying if you aren't gassing for those. I don't even play 7s and I want both.


----------



## Leviathus

Pretty ballin' MKR swirl in the pic! @maliciousteve


----------



## ThePhilosopher

silverabyss said:


> Still want a VM HH Jag to upgrade slowly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Warmoth roasted maple modern jag neck
> -Tap string-through holes, hipshot or gotoh bridge
> -gotoh or hipshot tuners
> -coral pink refin with painted headstock
> -white pg
> -white 85/60 or other



You might be better off waiting to get a Warmoth body too


----------



## sniperfreak223

Lately, it's been the "Laser Flame" Speed V. It's the only missing piece in my collection of Invisibolt guitars.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn dude, thanks for the info.
> 
> So, would you say the best bang-for-the-bucks would be either the MiC EVH Wolfgang Standard and the MiA Peavey Wolfgang Special? And to avoid the Mik Peaveys like the plague?



Avoid those early MIK Peaveys! Absolutely.

The MIC/MIM/MIJ EVH (Fender) Specials all seem to have a about the same QC. All things equal I'd prob still go MIJ sight unseen just because I feel like the odds of a lemon are always much lower in general... the only country I cant vouch for is MII. I'd look for the best deal most of all. I've seen the stealth hard tail Specials go for as low as $500 in mint condition. The MIA Peaveys are all awesome IMO. I have yet to come across a bum one, other than ones that are beat.


----------



## Gravy Train

That green Schecter Tele posted in the Schecter thread. I don’t think I can resist much longer. Hopefully it has a bolt on neck (for my wallet’s sake).


----------



## Jake

This is pretty much exactly what I would order if I went Private Stock: Whoa.


----------



## Gravy Train

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## KnightBrolaire

There's a guy selling an e-ii stream in all black on fb, and I want it.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

GAS'ing super hard for a LTD FX right now for a guitar project. I'd love a 400 serie but I'd be okay with the low end one with the stock ESP pickups. It's a shame they discontinued this model.


----------



## odibrom

I don't post much here, but I got this on my Ibanez newsletter...


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Simply, This!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

feraledge said:


>


Is this a production model?! This is pretty much everything I could possibly want in a guitar, I think I broke the "like" button.


----------



## feraledge

BrailleDecibel said:


> Is this a production model?! This is pretty much everything I could possibly want in a guitar, I think I broke the "like" button.


They said it’s a 2018 prototype. So they’re definitely listening right now...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

feraledge said:


> They said it’s a 2018 prototype. So they’re definitely listening right now...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't really like Vs all that much but this one is calling to me


----------



## dlager

Aristides FF7 (FF currently only available on 8s) in red/purple chameleon...would post pic but it’s too large


----------



## gunch

Something off beat vintagey with p90s so I can drop p-85s in them and pretend to be Kurt Ballou or Michael Mason


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

silverabyss said:


> Something off beat vintagey with p90s so I can drop p-85s in them and pretend to be Kurt Ballou or Michael Mason



I would love to pretend to be Kurt Ballou. I have always loved his tone and his choice in guitars.


----------



## lewis

list continues to grow:

- Harley Benton GPA400 rack poweramp for my cab
- EMG 57/66 brushed chrome set for my headless
- EMG RPC knob for my headless
- x2 Power conditioners (one for P.A one for my studio)
- BBE sonic maximizer rack just to try at least once with my 8 string setup
- Seymour Duncan Powerstage for my POD X3 live "pedalboard only" rig for small gigs
- V30 + Creamback speakers for my Laney 2x12 Cab
- multiscale bass with 37inch scale, Darkglass preamp and Dingwall combustion pickups
- Cali bass compressor
- 8U rack case
- rack LED multi coloured strip light

think thats it..... lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want a JVM410 so bad.


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> I want a JVM410 so bad.


my kemper profile from Josh Middleton of his all black one, sounds so good.!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> my kemper profile from Josh Middleton of his all black one, sounds so good.!


You have to try that fortin JVM410 profile on the rig exchange, it's so killer.


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> You have to try that fortin JVM410 profile on the rig exchange, it's so killer.


holy crap!
ON IT haha


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> You have to try that fortin JVM410 profile on the rig exchange, it's so killer.



hmm I seem completely unable to locate it haha. What is it called?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> hmm I seem completely unable to locate it haha. What is it called?


just search fortin on the rig exchange, they're the only fortin jvm profiles. I've been using the Fortin13 3micGRN profile with sinmix's KSE DI.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Oh no. Why does my UV77GR GAS have such a gnarly ebb and flow... I love swirls as much as the rest of you, but DAMN - UV77GRs are my holy grail Universes.


----------



## Dahl

Ibanez UV777 BK....just because I dream about this guitar since 1999.




Kiesel Vader 7 (in stock actually...u_u), just because it's exactly the order I'd like to do.




Ibanez RGD7UCS.








Ibanez RGAX7U. Love the finish, great pickups, great woods.




Fender Thurston Moore, just because Sonic Youth. Point.




Gretsch Jim Heat (Reverend Horton Heat). All I want on a Gretsch !




Torpedo Live..because I'm tired to move my 4x12 Rec....and it's a very useful tool, live or studio.


----------



## Zado

I hate myself


----------



## Insomnia

silverabyss said:


>


Cripes, that's awesome!


----------



## Blytheryn

Goddamn it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want a thorpyfx warthog:


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Currently GASing (or maybe AASing?) for this:





And maybe this to play through it, set up with some .014-.072's for drop-A:


----------



## Fathand

Upright bass. Gotta get down to the thunka thunk. Or in my case, slappidy slap.


----------



## oracles

https://www.instagram.com/p/BaMZBqwDR4e/

Not mine, but super hot


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## feraledge




----------



## The 1

feraledge said:


>



Is that an original series? I don't think I've seen maple boards on an eclipse, and this looks amazing. I'd definitely be on an e-ii version of this.


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## feraledge

The 1 said:


> Is that an original series? I don't think I've seen maple boards on an eclipse, and this looks amazing. I'd definitely be on an e-ii version of this.


I think it was a Euro market standard series.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I think it was a Euro market standard series.



All the best stuff always is...


----------



## zarg




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I really shouldn't be browsing through the Ibanez Japan website. I just end up lusting for exclusives I'll never be able to obtain...
















An RGA J-Custom... bloody hell... 






And I think I'm finally warming into BTBs. Or maybe I just want an Ibby bass that's longer than 34" scale.


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> An RGA J-Custom... bloody hell...



I know this will cost something ridiculous or have underwhelming tops, but man, they're on the right track!


----------



## MoonJelly

I generally follow whatever Schecter is turning out, and as a big fan of Explorer type shapes there were a few that looked pretty good. But then Sweetwater had to go and do an exclusive finish........and that GAS pain came back hard


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> I generally follow whatever Schecter is turning out, and as a big fan of Explorer type shapes there were a few that looked pretty good. But then Sweetwater had to go and do an exclusive finish........and that GAS pain came back hard


Imagine that with a bahama smokeburst finish


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want it now.


----------



## Gravy Train

Damn these Schecter explorers have me gassing so damn hard. They all look so good!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ibanez GAS at critical mass. Really wishing I didn't sell my RG8527 now... I've found a number of them in great shape but CITES will NOT let me get that shit to Canada.






A JC-FM1...






The KRG1052M...






If I could identify this J Custom I'd say this one too... Can't find its model number though (may be a spot model?).


----------



## BrailleDecibel

All of my want!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I want it now.


Looks like a BC Rich Mockingbird and that weird guitar Ace Frehley had in the 80s had a love child and this was the deformed, mutated result. It's interesting, I guess.


----------



## Anquished

BrailleDecibel said:


> All of my want!



Whoa! That looks sweet!


----------



## feraledge

Yes, those are Black Winters. 
Yes, I wish I wasn't broke. 
No, I'm not willing to put it on my credit cards...
Reality bites.


----------



## odibrom

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Ibanez GAS at critical mass. Really wishing I didn't sell my RG8527 now... I've found a number of them in great shape but CITES will NOT let me get that shit to Canada.



Then, please share your findings...


----------



## gunch

HM Strats 





Did these have more strat bodies or dinky bodies?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I disliked most of that TOS solo. Then again, I really wish pretty much everyone that isn't named Marty Friedman would just stop doing "Megadeth (Marty Friedman) ___________ solo" because most of them are just plain awful. I don't know what it is about their "rendition" and Marty's that annoys me so much, but whatever it is, it needs to stop.

Congrats on a semi-recognizable rendition, I suppose, but fucking enough already. It's like, "Would you rather have a Van Gogh, or some sloppy, stoned hippy from some high school art class to do a messy oil pastel attempt of such?" Maybe this should be in the Unpopular Opinions thread, but I can't be bothered to quote that musical diarrhea over there, so there ya have it.

"BUT SPACED OUT ACE... SPACED OUT ACE... WHAT ABOUT YOU? HOW WELL CAN YOU PLAY HUH!?" -annoying loud, screechy voice-

Not too fucking well, but you don't see me posting these godawful videos on YouTube, do you? And just to be clear, he's not a bad player. I just hate his style in regards to attempting a Marty Friedman solo, and have a similar stance on most of the other lead break covers on YouTube.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

As for the Abysmal solo by TBDM, I wasn't aware they had George Lynch guest on any of their albums.


----------



## Leviathus

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



f00kin deadly!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Ludgate

^ Looks like an ESP Maverick and an Ibanez RGR had a baby. What is it?


----------



## Zado

One of those masterpieces made by Thomas McNaught. Litterally another level.


----------



## gunch

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I disliked most of that TOS solo. Then again, I really wish pretty much everyone that isn't named Marty Friedman would just stop doing "Megadeth (Marty Friedman) ___________ solo" because most of them are just plain awful. I don't know what it is about their "rendition" and Marty's that annoys me so much, but whatever it is, it needs to stop.
> 
> Congrats on a semi-recognizable rendition, I suppose, but fucking enough already. It's like, "Would you rather have a Van Gogh, or some sloppy, stoned hippy from some high school art class to do a messy oil pastel attempt of such?" Maybe this should be in the Unpopular Opinions thread, but I can't be bothered to quote that musical diarrhea over there, so there ya have it.
> 
> "BUT SPACED OUT ACE... SPACED OUT ACE... WHAT ABOUT YOU? HOW WELL CAN YOU PLAY HUH!?" -annoying loud, screechy voice-
> 
> Not too fucking well, but you don't see me posting these godawful videos on YouTube, do you? And just to be clear, he's not a bad player. I just hate his style in regards to attempting a Marty Friedman solo, and have a similar stance on most of the other lead break covers on YouTube.



I just thought the guitars were cool, damn dude


----------



## feraledge

Brandon Ellis: @Spaced Out Ace ”godawful videos”


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

feraledge said:


> Brandon Ellis: @Spaced Out Ace ”godawful videos”


If I ever go to NY, I will have to get one of those during busy hours when there are a bunch of people on the sidewalk. Will surely get people out of the way in a hurry.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

7 string non-black Bare Knuckle Juggernauts for in my '00 Ibanez RG7420. I have the 6-string version in my Schecter Banshee 6 and it just sounds so fucking good, I can't believe it. I don't understand how a pickup can sound so different than regular pickups, and even high end like Seymour Duncans.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Need a new 5 string.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hmmm I need to look into getting some road flare red bobbins.


----------



## NovaLion

I need this in my life.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

There's one in my usual store and it's calling me. I'm thinking trading my LTD Arrow for it (I'll admit I don't play the Arrow that much sadly). 

However I'm also doing some heavy mods: going 3 noiseless white Dimarzio single coils (Satch Track Neck, Cruiser Middle, Chopper Bridge) and white plastic knobs. Both the store and my tech are actually excited with the idea and are now pushing me to get it.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Need a new 5 string.



my bands bassist has the blonde schecter. She sounds great


----------



## Axiom451

Im in need of a 7 since I Sold my 8string.
Thought about either a Jackson Slathx3-7 with SD Nazgul/Sentient for 800€ (Ik ik German prices...)
Or the Ibanez Rgdix7 with Dimarzio Fusion Edge, locking tuners etc for 900€.

Cant really decide..any thoughts?


----------



## maliciousteve

Serious GAS for a Suhr at the moment


----------



## Blytheryn




----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


>


FT: approximately one modestly priced soul.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> FT: approximately one modestly priced soul.


Oh boy do you know...


----------



## Zado

Blytheryn said:


>


One of the coolest ESP I've seen in my life


----------



## Samark

Agreed ^


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> Yes, those are Black Winters.
> Yes, I wish I wasn't broke.
> No, I'm not willing to put it on my credit cards...
> Reality bites.



Damn, I love those all blinged out with with the gold, but that looks absolutely epic, just need to find a 4 knob one and do the same black hardware and black winters.... ugh now I need that.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Imminent GAS is the worst:





Gonna be getting this one later this week...NGD to follow!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Haven't seen an old SV in the wild until now...






Want, but I'll need to prioritise dammit.


----------



## zarg

I NEED IT


----------



## Restarted

zarg said:


> I NEED IT



I'd like one too. Which model is that? Faking hell


----------



## zarg

Restarted said:


> I'd like one too. Which model is that? Faking hell



Thats the Ibanez Iron Label SIX6FDFM in Purlpe Space Burst. The other colors are very nice too


----------



## Restarted

zarg said:


> Thats the Ibanez Iron Label SIX6FDFM in Purlpe Space Burst. The other colors are very nice too


Welp. I want


----------



## Samark




----------



## Jake

Not huge on the single coil but my god that's an incredible looking PRS.


----------



## Nlelith

Is it me, or those pickup routes are too big on this PRS?


----------



## rifftrauma

Nlelith said:


> Is it me, or those pickup routes are too big on this PRS?



Looks like 513 style pickups maybe.


----------



## gunch

BrailleDecibel said:


> Imminent GAS is the worst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be getting this one later this week...NGD to follow!



What is it, looks pretty interesting


----------



## Womb raider

silverabyss said:


> What is it, looks pretty interesting


Baritone Viper-200


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


>


That's some OG Horizon action right there.


----------



## gunch

Womb raider said:


> Baritone Viper-200



That's what I thought but it looked kind of short and was excited that they made a standard scale viper with a 6-saddle hard-tail


----------



## Zado

Halloween edition. Lovely.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

silverabyss said:


> That's what I thought but it looked kind of short and was excited that they made a standard scale viper with a 6-saddle hard-tail


The fact that it has the Strat-style hardtail bridge was one of the main selling points for me lol...never been a big fan of TOM's, as they mess with my tremolo picking (I have a weird way of doing it, it's not really the bridge's fault lol), so I knew I had to have one of these when I saw it.


----------



## technomancer

Zado said:


> Halloween edition. Lovely.



Ron Thorn is doing the swirls on the Schecters and they are coming out killer


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## feraledge

My 50 watt EVH quarter stack wants a friend.


----------



## feraledge

I'm generally not a fan of graphics, but if you don't think this is cool then we can't really be friends...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

about as close as I'm going to get to a real KL


----------



## xzacx

I'm no fan of graphics either, but that John Mayer Charvel is too good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I posted in a similar thread, but I want Sperzel locking tuners without having to modify anything. My guitars below have standard Grovers, and locking LTD tuners. Anyone know if I can replace without modifications?


----------



## feraledge

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I posted in a similar thread, but I want Sperzel locking tuners without having to modify anything. My guitars below have standard Grovers, and locking LTD tuners. Anyone know if I can replace without modifications?


No, you have to drill for a pin on the Sperzels. It's pretty lightweight mod'ing though, but still requires taking a drill to your headstock, which can be unnerving. 
I don't know if the Sperzels would be a huge improvement over the LTD locking tuners though. Not that they aren't solid, but the tuning ratio isn't the highest and the LTDs might actually be better.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

feraledge said:


> No, you have to drill for a pin on the Sperzels. It's pretty lightweight mod'ing though, but still requires taking a drill to your headstock, which can be unnerving.
> I don't know if the Sperzels would be a huge improvement over the LTD locking tuners though. Not that they aren't solid, but the tuning ratio isn't the highest and the LTDs might actually be better.


It might be lightweight modding, but I don't have a power drill, so there goes that idea. My friend had some Sperzels, and I really liked them because they stayed in tune really well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, since Sperzel locking tuners are a no go, does anyone know what other options I have for direct replacements? I'd like to replace both sets of tuners, and probably won't be able to use one brand/model of locking tuner like I had hoped.

The back of the LTD locking tuners has two small posts, though I'm not sure how thick the tuning posts are that you feed the string through. Fender locking tuners look like they may work as far as the posts on the back of the tuner, but I'm not sure about the tuning post thickness that you feed the string through.


----------



## rahnvu




----------



## Shoeless_jose

xzacx said:


> I'm no fan of graphics either, but that John Mayer Charvel is too good.



Are you saying the dual hum floyd rose Charvel with 80's skate graphics is a John Mayer guitar?? or did I miss something. Either way the Powell Perralta graphic one is sick.


----------



## xzacx

Dineley said:


> Are you saying the dual hum floyd rose Charvel with 80's skate graphics is a John Mayer guitar?? or did I miss something. Either way the Powell Perralta graphic one is sick.



I don’t think it’s “his” as in a signature, but “his” as in he had it made and owns it. That pic is from his IG - check it out, he’s got a couple more shots of it too.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

xzacx said:


> I don’t think it’s “his” as in a signature, but “his” as in he had it made and owns it. That pic is from his IG - check it out, he’s got a couple more shots of it too.



Haha okay thats so awesome. I always loved his playing and he got huge points for being on chappelle show and slamming like any famous girl worth slamming... But this puts him over the top in terms of awesomeness.


----------



## Womb raider




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Womb raider said:


>




Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck me.


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


>


That's sick!! I'm hoping it's not a Phil Collen sig. He's an iconic guitarist for me, but our taste in necks varies greatly.


----------



## Womb raider

feraledge said:


> That's sick!! I'm hoping it's not a Phil Collen sig. He's an iconic guitarist for me, but our taste in necks varies greatly.


I don't know if it qualifies as a sig since it was a one-off, but it was modeled after Collen's Ibanez Destroyer. Unfortunately, i missed out on this one as this guitar was available not too long ago for peanuts considering it was a one off by Mike Shannon.


----------



## narad

Womb raider said:


> I don't know if it qualifies as a sig since it was a one-off, but it was modeled after Collen's Ibanez Destroyer. Unfortunately, i missed out on this one as this guitar was available not too long ago for peanuts considering it was a one off by Mike Shannon.



WHAT!? Where did you see it? I saw them post it around social media when it was first made but didn't know it'd be up for grabs.


----------



## Womb raider

narad said:


> WHAT!? Where did you see it? I saw them post it around social media when it was first made but didn't know it'd be up for grabs.


Here it is (was). I don't know where it ended up, but I assume it didn't last long. 
https://reverb.com/item/4372088-jackson-x-stroyer-2h-2017-vanilla-w-hsc-phil-collen-def-leppard-new


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not really a thing I plan to buy as I already have both, but I want to try boosting my Rat with my OCD. Someone suggested it in a thread I read through on Seymour Duncan's forum, and it seemed interested. Running the OCD -> Rat might be an intriguing combo. Then again it might not, but it can't hurt to try it out.


----------



## Zado

^badassplorer!


----------



## Leviathus

I won't be getting one but these are so sick.


----------



## NovaLion

Does that have a model name yet?


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Ben Pinkus

Some new pickups for my new Ibby to replace the PAF 7's, and something fanned fret. It never ends


----------



## xzacx

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Love one-piece tops.


----------



## Nicki

Just saw this... hhhhhnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg


----------



## AlienProbe974

An 7 string Flying V ! found 3 options so far
1. Schecter Chris Howorth V-7 
2. LTD 407B
3. Jackson X series Corey Beaulieu King V 7

Still looking for other options but cant find much


----------



## ThePhilosopher

You could try to find a used Schecter SLS V7.


----------



## AlienProbe974

ThePhilosopher said:


> You could try to find a used Schecter SLS V7.



I'd wish it was that easy, most people on the secondhand market here dont even downtune there 6 stringers, trying to even find a 7 string secondhand is a wonder!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nicki said:


> Just saw this... hhhhhnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg



Been anticipating to get one myself. I swore that I won't buy a 7 string RGD unless is has the trem I want. This has it and by damn do I want it.


----------



## iamaom

AlienProbe974 said:


> An 7 string Flying V ! found 3 options so far
> 1. Schecter Chris Howorth V-7
> 2. LTD 407B
> 3. Jackson X series Corey Beaulieu King V 7
> 
> Still looking for other options but cant find much


You could always get a custom rondo.


----------



## Nicki

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been anticipating to get one myself. I swore that I won't buy a 7 string RGD unless is has the trem I want. This has it and by damn do I want it.


To be fair I think the Edge Zero on the RGD2127Z is the better trem, but the 3127 still has great hardware.


----------



## prlgmnr




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nicki said:


> To be fair I think the Edge Zero on the RGD2127Z is the better trem, but the 3127 still has great hardware.



Eh, I much prefer the older Edges, as they hold better trem abuse in my experience. I really tried to like the ZPS on my one guitar with an Edge Zero. And I let it linger for a few months until I had enough and got rid of it, just so it handles like my Edges and Edge Pros.


----------



## AlienProbe974

iamaom said:


> You could always get a custom rondo.



I live in europe, the shipping cost they ask are insane. I think im going to wait til winter namm to see if any brand is going to fullfill my wish  haha


----------



## feraledge

I don't even know who I am anymore.


----------



## JD27

I shouldn’t, but I just might.


----------



## Anquished

Nicki said:


> Just saw this... hhhhhnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg





feraledge said:


> I don't even know who I am anymore.



Both of these please.


----------



## rahnvu

Not sure i know who i am either. Suddenly maple fretboards appeal to me. Ss.org is bending my mind!


----------



## r33per

rahnvu said:


> Not sure i know who i am either. Suddenly maple fretboards appeal to me. Ss.org is bending my mind!


I got an Ibby Rg752ahm earlier in the year and LOVE the maple board.

Do it...do it...do it...


----------



## r33per

Post post...


----------



## rahnvu

r33per said:


> I got an Ibby Rg752ahm earlier in the year and LOVE the maple board.
> 
> Do it...do it...do it...



Super nice, but way out of my league. Makes the GC exclusive one even more of a bummer, that's spot on with the reverse hs and price. It's even so "low" that i'd consider refinishing!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I gave up floating bridges a few years ago and recently, pointy guitars in general. For some odd reasons, I'm obsessed with getting an EX and the floyded version even more.


----------



## Zado

I feel old.


----------



## Acme

I'm actually thinking about getting a similar one made for me.


----------



## rahnvu

Zado said:


> I feel old.



Damn. ASL?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> I feel old.



That looks like the new Jazzmaster model G&L makes.


----------



## Zado

The Suhr JM. Do wantz


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i want this so damn bad


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Me and my GAS:









https://cosmomusic.ca/guitar-electric-suhr-modern-brl-mpl-waterfall-2016-col-w-c-1.html


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I hate it when GAS I had back when I started playing guitar comes and hits me like a brick wall 10+ years later...


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I hate it when GAS I had back when I started playing guitar comes and hits me like a brick wall 10+ years later...


The tops on the Kiko Horizons are bonkers.


----------



## narad

^^ I was just searching around to see if any of those had sold recently in Japan! That was such a great spec. 

I actually had a chance to buy one for ~$3200 back in like 2010-ish, like a couple years after they first came out. Quite tempting but that inlay ruins it for me...wonder if a luthier could fill it.


----------



## bastardbullet

Dat blue!


----------



## Zado

I'm having a soft spot for teles as well.





I'm gettin friggin old.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

feraledge said:


> The tops on the Kiko Horizons are bonkers.



Agreed, no idea why they were such a step above other models, but they consistently were.



narad said:


> ^^ I was just searching around to see if any of those had sold recently in Japan! That was such a great spec.
> 
> I actually had a chance to buy one for ~$3200 back in like 2010-ish, like a couple years after they first came out. Quite tempting but that inlay ruins it for me...wonder if a luthier could fill it.



I've been passively looking for one for a while, where are you checking to see if they've sold recently?


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I've been passively looking for one for a while, where are you checking to see if they've sold recently?



Eh, only one I saw was on reverb for $7k. Pretty sure no one actually paid that.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I saw that one, hoping nobody did. I understand it's the same one that was in the US site's custom gallery, but for 7k you could order one yourself now with the same specs and have cash left over.

Speaking of, I'm teasing the idea of a custom Horizon (I blame feraledge) that would be mighty close to a Kiko model. Let's see how the quotes look


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man as much as I'm addicted to my Vs and Explorers... I need to get another semi-hollow PRS SE


----------



## KnightBrolaire

reverb is the devil, it knows that I want an aristides or kxk 8 string and keeps throwing them into my feed to torture me. This must be what hell feels like.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Both of these are killing me!! I want so badly to own both.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> reverb is the devil, it knows that I want an aristides or kxk 8 string and keeps throwing them into my feed to torture me. This must be what hell feels like.


Reverb be like...


----------



## Zado




----------



## Jake

Zado said:


>


Okay it's at DCGL so I'm assuming it's a proto. It has some promise...now about that Kiesel Bevel they did there though:


----------



## zarg

oh god I need this so bad.... and its less than 900€!


----------



## odibrom

There is something about that finish that is simultaneous appealing and repealing... can't say what.


----------



## feraledge

The outlier: 





The persistent:





The most likely:


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'll trade that 752MFS and my first born for your Horizon


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'll trade that 752MFS and my first born for your Horizon


I like your sense of humor! I will say this, having the custom Horizon and Sully makes GAS tempering a lot easier. The bar is set exceptionally high on my rack! Does that stop me from looking... hell no.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Can't blame a guy for trying! On the topic of Horizons:






My willpower is weak.


----------



## Gravy Train

Schecter Tele 7 GAS teaching critical mass View media item 488


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Can't blame a guy for trying! On the topic of Horizons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My willpower is weak.


Did you see that's in the GC Used section? Been there for a while. DO IT.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

WHAT

BRB

EDIT: Feral, you can't do this to me. I've sent off for quotes on a custom 

EDIT 2: aaaaand now I've sent off an e-mail to inquire. Why am I so weak?


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> WHAT
> 
> BRB
> 
> EDIT: Feral, you can't do this to me. I've sent off for quotes on a custom
> 
> EDIT 2: aaaaand now I've sent off an e-mail to inquire. Why am I so weak?


DO BOTH



You’re welcome


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

You're the devil on my shoulder, feral.








Incoming NGD and angry girlfriend.


----------



## Gravy Train

Crash Dandicoot said:


> You're the devil on my shoulder, feral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming NGD and angry girlfriend.



So much relate.


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> You're the devil on my shoulder, feral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming NGD and angry girlfriend.


Time heals all wounds. A custom Horizon heals all time.


----------



## Restarted

On the topic of Horizon GAS


----------



## Zado

Older.


----------



## narad

I had a ton of Roccafortes back in the day (2008-ish). Built really well but they never really did it for me because they're stupid loud. Like 5% volume was vibrating things hanging on the walls in my house. I kind of wonder what things would be like today with all the attenuator/load box options.

Now Wizard is on my list. Actually where did you find that pic? I was asking around on Rig-talk for more pics of that one with the reddish tolex, thinking I imagined it.


----------



## Zado

narad said:


> I had a ton of Roccafortes back in the day (2008-ish). Built really well but they never really did it for me because they're stupid loud. Like 5% volume was vibrating things hanging on the walls in my house. I kind of wonder what things would be like today with all the attenuator/load box options.
> 
> Now Wizard is on my list. Actually where did you find that pic? I was asking around on Rig-talk for more pics of that one with the reddish tolex, thinking I imagined it.



Damn that's the kind of scenario where my wet dreams take place  very curious to hear one in person, but impossible I fear, not many here in Europe.

I got the pic from here
https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...rd-modern-classic-ii-mc50-best-offer.1622603/


----------



## narad

Zado said:


> Damn that's the kind of scenario where my wet dreams take place  very curious to hear one in person, but impossible I fear, not many here in Europe.
> 
> I got the pic from here
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...rd-modern-classic-ii-mc50-best-offer.1622603/



Ah, I think that one was on reverb last month, but described as "brown" tolex so I passed. Same year, same watt.

I will say that one night playing around with the axe-fx I and the roccaforte jenelle I wound up with this amaaaazing dumble-esque sort of tone, but however I routed the signal was a complete fluke and probably technically incorrect, and I was never able to recreate it. Memorable enough that I'm talking about it ~9 years later! But I sold it to a guy in Tokyo for a pittance... $1700 IIRC.


----------



## Axiom451

Currently GASing for a used Schecter Km7 Mkii and a Helix lt.
Just need to know if the Schecter Is worth the price etc


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want an eII horizon in reindeer blue. Tried one in GC a couple of days ago and the fit/finish was awesome.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Zado

AxiomXIII said:


> Currently GASing for a used Schecter Km7 Mkii and a Helix lt.
> Just need to know if the Schecter Is worth the price etc


Depends on the other choices you have in your price range. KMs usually have decent electronics that many prefer to change, but the guitar itself it's quite rad


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Did you see that's in the GC Used section? Been there for a while. DO IT.





Crash Dandicoot said:


> You're the devil on my shoulder, feral.
> 
> Incoming NGD and angry girlfriend.



Logged on after a long time just to say:

If you're talking about the faded blue sky Horizon that was in the Rhode Island GC used section. DON'T BUY THE HORIZON. IT'S BUSTED. I know because I inquired about it a year ago. The neck is warped even though they're listing it as excellent condition. Unless you knew that. Then carry on.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ikke said:


> Logged on after a long time just to say:
> 
> If you're talking about the faded blue sky Horizon that was in the Rhode Island GC used section. DON'T BUY THE HORIZON. IT'S BUSTED. I know because I inquired about it a year ago. The neck is warped even though they're listing it as excellent condition. Unless you knew that. Then carry on.



Well, shit. I haven't finalized the deal yet - your certain this is the same instrument? How did you find out the neck is warped?


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Well, shit. I haven't finalized the deal yet - your certain this is the same instrument? How did you find out the neck is warped?



It took a bit of pestering/nagging. Long story short though, I kept asking them why it was sold. And after a while the dude told me that it had a warped neck. I even manage to talk to the original dude that sold it. I can send you all the proof I have (pics of the guitar, email chain with GC, and/or conversation with original seller) if you like.

EDIT: And if you get them to tell you the SN of the guitar, I can tell you whether it's the one I was looking at.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Weeeeeell isn't this a development. I'll be discussing this with them and not purchasing it. If you wouldn't mind sending that info I'd appreciate it.

Sigh... I wish they still made the Original Horizon series in that finish / configuration. No tears, only dreams now...


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Weeeeeell isn't this a development. I'll be discussing this with them and not purchasing it. If you wouldn't mind sending that info I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Sigh... I wish they still made the Original Horizon series in that finish / configuration. No tears, only dreams now...



Sure will do! And sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I felt like it'd be bad juju to let a fellow ESP owner get bamboozled


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Nothing to apologize for, Ikke. You saved me from a large disappointment. The search continues!


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Nothing to apologize for, Ikke. You saved me from a large disappointment. The search continues!



I had also been looking for (and still am looking for) that specific Horizon in Faded Blue Sky. It seems to be quite difficult to find though. I see red ones pop up every now and again. If I ever find another FBS Horizon, I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## binz

KnightBrolaire said:


> reverb is the devil, it knows that I want an aristides or kxk 8 string and keeps throwing them into my feed to torture me. This must be what hell feels like.



Jop .. this one is already on my "top pages" in mozilla start window 
https://reverb.com/item/6785641-aristides-070-floyd-rose-2016-aqua-sparkle


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Axe palace is saying they'll do a ltd ex run. my body is ready, my wallet is not.


----------



## Gravy Train

Gravy Train said:


> Schecter Tele 7 GAS reaching critical mass View media item 488



Should be here by the end of the week hopefully...


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> Axe palace is saying they'll do a ltd ex run. my body is ready, my wallet is not.



I always though that shape looked bit off to me, like a bad attempt to a explorer, and yeah I know about the lawsuit. But with this color combo it actually looks pretty sweet. Not fully sold on the reverse headstock tho, but looks far better than the 3+3 one they had used.

Maybe ESP should start looking into these limited runs to see what people likes, instead of slapping everything in gloss black and white


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A-Branger said:


> I always though that shape looked bit off to me, like a bad attempt to a explorer, and yeah I know about the lawsuit. But with this color combo it actually looks pretty sweet. Not fully sold on the reverse headstock tho, but looks far better than the 3+3 one they had used.
> 
> Maybe ESP should start looking into these limited runs to see what people likes, instead of slapping everything in gloss black and white


for me the reverse headstock is the main thing that makes me want it, though the blackburst top makes my guitar boner go flaccid. If it came in another color *cough* reindeer blue *cough* I would order it in a heartbeat


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now I want another PRS. 

It's either the Zach Myers sig or this...







Replace the bridge pickup with either a black, higher quality P90 or a Filtertron-style pickp, black pickguard, and POSSIBLY get risky and install a Tele neck pickup.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

If I owned this I would still want this picture in a frame on my nightstand... Dat top + color 

Tracking one down is proving bloody difficult (without paying $7k CAD, that is).

EDIT: You guys think GC would price match to one that was on Reverb (sold new / new price, of course)?


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> If I owned this I would still want this picture in a frame on my nightstand... Dat top + color
> 
> Tracking one down is proving bloody difficult (without paying $7k CAD, that is).
> 
> EDIT: You guys think GC would price match to one that was on Reverb (sold new / new price, of course)?


I’ve gotten GC and Sweetwater to match prices on Reverb as long as the item is new and from an authorized retailer. Once they weren’t authorized, but got it through anyways.


----------



## Dayviewer

Planning a Warmoth build.
Baritone, chambered body, satin flake finish, BKP Juggernaut set.
Next year, hopefully


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Still gassing for a fanned fret, and also the more I see the Mayones Hydra the more I dig them


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wouldn't mind an EMG 58 because it sounds like P90 according to EMG, and an EMG HA.


----------



## technomancer

Crash Dandicoot said:


> You're the devil on my shoulder, feral.
> 
> Incoming NGD and angry girlfriend.



Hopefully not the one from GC... that belonged to a guy on another forum (forget which one) he sold it and bought it back then returned it as there was some weirdness going on with a hump in the neck.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

technomancer said:


> Hopefully not the one from GC... that belonged to a guy on another forum (forget which one) he sold it and bought it back then returned it as there was some weirdness going on with a hump in the neck.



Almost did, Ikke saved me from that fate. Currently hunting for the previously posted Horizon.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

KnightBrolaire said:


> Axe palace is saying they'll do a ltd ex run. my body is ready, my wallet is not.



I. NEED. THIS.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I want that but in an MX shape...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Sorry for the double-post, but this is news worthy.

I have been trying to get Guitar Center to price match that ESP I posted earlier (as they're just about the last people stateside with one in stock) with what MusicStoreLive had it posted for (about a $1000 USD difference). I was resisted by multiple employees at their call center and Kansas distribution center (where it is) for various reasons - it's not in stock on MSL thus they can't match it, MSL isn't an authorized ESP dealer so they can't match it, etc. Figured I just needed the right person with precisely the right amount of knowledge - not too much, not too little - to make it happen. After about 8 different calls getting different people I got one wonderful lady, smooth talked the hell out of her - got my price match. Life is good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dammit reverb, why do you torture me


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Sorry for the double-post, but this is news worthy.
> 
> I have been trying to get Guitar Center to price match that ESP I posted earlier (as they're just about the last people stateside with one in stock) with what MusicStoreLive had it posted for (about a $1000 USD difference). I was resisted by multiple employees at their call center and Kansas distribution center (where it is) for various reasons - it's not in stock on MSL thus they can't match it, MSL isn't an authorized ESP dealer so they can't match it, etc. Figured I just needed the right person with precisely the right amount of knowledge - not too much, not too little - to make it happen. After about 8 different calls getting different people I got one wonderful lady, smooth talked the hell out of her - got my price match. Life is good.


Hell. Yeah. Congrats and can't wait to see it!!


----------



## PBGas

So back at the end of August, this came in for me. (Not this one pictured but the same model and colour)





The problem was, it had a horrible twist in the neck. I can’t believe they let this one go from the factory and neither could my retailer or the distributor. I’ve had several Axcess guitars over the last 10 years and they have all had some kind of strange issue...whether it be as simple as a couple of inlays coming unglued, crooked strap pins, bad nitro finishes, etc. Most of it was easily fixed but not this. The Floyd was absolutely 35 degrees down on the right side. The distributor sent it back and it was confirmed as a defective unit, unfortunately. I was pretty ticked as it was the model I wanted and I liked the extra features on it but they wouldn’t be able to replace it as it is a limited run. The distributor came back and offered me a Lifeson Axcess for my trouble as such and I took that at no extra cost. I got this version (picked it up on Friday). No complaints. Have to take the back off and jack to separate the Piezo circuit from the magnetics. Not a hard job as I did this for another friend on his guitar from a different brand that had this kind of of setup on it. Not as much a fan of the pickups so I wil change those out as well. Other than that, a really really nice playing guitar and the neck is perfect on it. There are no flaws on it per se, so no issues. They had told me it was used for a product demonstration once. There are no marks or fret wear on it. The distributor gave me an extra year warranty on it as well. (The Gibson lifetime warranty is valid up here in Canada).


----------



## technomancer

There are so many nice KxKs at stupid prices available... it's killing me



KnightBrolaire said:


> dammit reverb, why do you torture me


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Jake's new LACS:


----------



## narad

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Jake's new LACS:



What's different? Just the bridge? I love it regardless.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

narad said:


> What's different? Just the bridge? I love it regardless.


As far as I can tell, yes, just the bridge. Also the fact that the white finish its original and not a re-finish like his other's. 
Not sure if anything else other than the bridge is different.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> There are so many nice KxKs at stupid prices available... it's killing me


glad to see I'm not the only one suffering


----------



## Zado




----------



## Acme

I tried this Collings D1 last weekend. Best guitar I've ever touched, hands down. My plan for next year is to get one.


----------



## r33per

Acme said:


> I tried this Collings D1 last weekend. Best guitar I've ever touched, hands down. My plan for next year is to get one.


Interesting. Why/how was it the best?


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## DEADLY7VEN

I've been gassing over these for a few months now, actually about to buy one of them right now.
Red or Black?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DEADLY7VEN said:


> I've been gassing over these for a few months now, actually about to buy one of them right now.
> Red or Black?
> View attachment 57467
> View attachment 57468


red. I've been severely tempted by the 8 string version of those for a loooong time now, but I can't stand the cockstock.


----------



## Acme

r33per said:


> Interesting. Why/how was it the best?


Fantastic projection, extremely balanced sound and a very comfortable neck. It sounded super hi-fi, like something out of a cd. I had goosebumps while playing on it. It was like my D18 but a bit more perfect in every way.


----------



## DEADLY7VEN

KnightBrolaire said:


> red. I've been severely tempted by the 8 string version of those for a loooong time now, but I can't stand the cockstock.


I've heard a lot of people say they don't like the headstock but i dig it a lot, reminds me of the jp headstocks a little. BUT, i do wish the CC53 8 string was still available, that thing was just drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## gunch

I forgot how awesome the 2017 RGA line "looks", even tho indo


----------



## DEADLY7VEN

silverabyss said:


> I forgot how awesome the 2017 RGA line "looks", even tho indo


That thing looks sooooo killer man
Also i've been seeing those white stained tops more and more often and i'm loving it so much


----------



## A-Branger

I cant deal with the red stained body. I dont know why Ibanez keep insisting on that stupid feature. Just leave mahogany natural how it should look, or at least stained in black, but red??? this is not Gibson


----------



## Vyn

This has been on my hit list for a while now


----------



## JD27




----------



## USMarine75

DEADLY7VEN said:


> I've been gassing over these for a few months now, actually about to buy one of them right now.
> Red or Black?
> View attachment 57467
> View attachment 57468



I LOVE the red and think it looks killer...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

ESP USA has been putting out some nice things lately:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Need this:


----------



## Spicypickles

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Need this:
> 
> View attachment 57585


Oh Haysoos yes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just started wanting one of these again.


----------



## feraledge

04 Horizon CTM for $1700 on Reverb right now. So want. So cannot afford.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Talked to Ikke about that one, I believe the fretboard is cracked, unfortunately.

Meanwhile, on Mercari Japan:






$1k USD :O


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Zado

Schecter 2018.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/2018

If you feel disappointeed, you are wrong.


----------



## zarg

I was never really into schecter but I might have to get this one.

but with the fishmans and all, it might be a bit more than I can afford.... but damn


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## theicon2125

Wow, those new SLS models are great. Need locking tuners though. And HSS 7s. Absolute madmen.


----------



## feraledge

theicon2125 said:


> Wow, those new SLS models are great. Need locking tuners though. And HSS 7s. Absolute madmen.


The hardtail SLS Elite have locking tuners.


----------



## Masoo2

Keeping in line with the past few posts:
these two together









or these two together








And this seem to have been missed by Western forums like SSO:





Limited edition JP-15 Buckeye Burl Maple Japan exclusive http://www.musicman.jp/limited_edition/jp15_bfr_buckeye_burl_maple_ltd.html
6 and 7 strings


----------



## Vyn

Going for a couple of 6s next:










And this is appealing:


----------



## maliciousteve

Those Schecters look amazing. May have to consider picking up one of the 7 strings next year


----------



## KnightBrolaire

that neon yellow svss is dope. Might be time for me to try a floyd loaded guitar again.


----------



## Spicypickles

Those schecter fades need some maple boards.


----------



## Masoo2

Spicypickles said:


> Those schecter fades need some maple boards.


I think the ebony board is a nice contrast to the fades, especially on the antique fade burst ones.

Maple on the black fade would just look like a copy of those Ibanez Premium RG7PCMLTDs. Not that it's a bad look, just that it's a little too similar imo.

However, a photoshop mockup might change my opinion if anyone is down to give it a shot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still thinking about a sixer to replace two of my guitars I don't use anymore. Someone wanna help me decide?


----------



## feraledge

Masoo2 said:


> Maple on the black fade would just look like a copy of those Ibanez Premium RG7PCMLTDs. Not that it's a bad look, just that it's a little too similar imo.


That would be a huge stain on the otherwise pristine history of Schecter never ever stealing or copying a single thing from Ibanez.


----------



## Jake

Masoo2 said:


> I think the ebony board is a nice contrast to the fades, especially on the antique fade burst ones.
> 
> Maple on the black fade would just look like a copy of those Ibanez Premium RG7PCMLTDs. Not that it's a bad look, just that it's a little too similar imo.
> 
> However, a photoshop mockup might change my opinion if anyone is down to give it a shot.


As requested- a crappy mockup of the maple on the fade:


----------



## Masoo2

Jake said:


> As requested- a crappy mockup of the maple on the fade:



Interesting, I don't really know if it's an improvement or not though.


----------



## feraledge

Masoo2 said:


> Interesting, I don't really know if it's an improvement or not though.


Imagine offset black dots. It is.


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still thinking about a sixer to replace two of my guitars I don't use anymore. Someone wanna help me decide?
> 
> View attachment 57672
> View attachment 57673
> View attachment 57674
> View attachment 57675
> View attachment 57676



That last single cut is delicious.


----------



## Restarted

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still thinking about a sixer to replace two of my guitars I don't use anymore. Someone wanna help me decide?
> View attachment 57673
> 
> View attachment 57676



One of these


----------



## metallifan3091

@HeHasTheJazzHands is that first one a Pro Mod Joe DuPlantier sig? If it is and you end up picking it up, PLEASE let me know how you like it. Reviews on that model have been very scarce but I've been jonesing for a Tele for a while and they're only $599.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## sezna

only $160 and kinda fun at my local sam ash...now i cant get it out of my head


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


>



Reminds me of the SG Supreme. One of the only SG's I can stand.


----------



## Vyn

sezna said:


> only $160 and kinda fun at my local sam ash...now i cant get it out of my head



I'm seriously considering one of these, they look mad!


----------



## feraledge




----------



## KnightBrolaire

sezna said:


> only $160 and kinda fun at my local sam ash...now i cant get it out of my head


I've thought about buying a neon pink one of those for ages, just for the lolz


----------



## ThomasUV777

feraledge said:


> Mesa Boogie JP2C



The only real amp I'd ever buy again.


----------



## Womb raider




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Womb raider said:


>


oooh me likey


----------



## cslushy

Really wish I could find one of these for sale somewhere. Seems like they've all been snatched up.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/n...wn-signature-series-duvell-q-electric-guitars


----------



## dirtool




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## zarg

my current GAS is probably the "basic white girl" stuff for average SSO users, but I want them. bad. And they're not overly expensive!

Kinda gassing for mishas jackson sig, but it's really pricey and the cheaper versions (pro series) don't look as good by far.

KM7 / KM6 (really digging it... stainless frets too!)






Holcomb SE


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


>



These are undeniably “The shit”. Insane.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I don't know how it happened, but I've never played an EVH 5150 before today. Today I did, and I need it. A crisp gain channel with clear clean channel on a high gain amp. Wonderful!


----------



## Curt

Either this plus a set of Fishman Moderns




Or this, that already has the moderns in it. 





The prices would be pretty close, and Schecter is theoretically better in specs with the stainless frets, but the Ibanez has the better finish and bridge IMO. Less work to be done if I get the Schecter though.


----------



## feraledge

^ go Schecter


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the more I look at aviator guitars, the more I want a warbird, especially that color with black burst edges


----------



## Womb raider

Good lord.


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> Good lord.


My jaw literally dropped. That is fucking amazing.


----------



## teqnick

that jackson is intense. DAMN.


----------



## Curt

feraledge said:


> ^ go Schecter


My 5 year old nephew seems to think the same. So Schecter it is. Lol


----------



## Curt

feraledge said:


> ^ go Schecter


My 5 year old nephew seems to think the same. So Schecter it is. Lol


----------



## gunshow86de

https://reverb.com/item/5622012-esp-horizon-7-string-custom-2013-urban-camo


----------



## Vyn

Womb raider said:


> Good lord.



Well damn. Where did you find that?!


----------



## Womb raider

Vyn said:


> Well damn. Where did you find that?!


It was listed on their Instagram. GAS city


----------



## gunshow86de

Vyn said:


> Well damn. Where did you find that?!



It's Travis Levrier's (Entheos, ex-Scale the Summit).

Here's slightly better resolution....






......... and da butt shot....


----------



## theicon2125

gunshow86de said:


> It's Travis Levrier's (Entheos, ex-Scale the Summit).
> 
> Here's slightly better resolution....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... and da butt shot....



This in fade to green gradient please. Also I would probably center dots on the 12th fret. I don't know if I've ever seen someone do a offset like that where they're on different sides within the same fret.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Zado




----------



## zarg

with christmas around the corner it might be possible to get my gas sorted out with this one .... hm


----------



## Womb raider

gunshow86de said:


> It's Travis Levrier's (Entheos, ex-Scale the Summit).


Dude has some absurd Jacksons


----------



## NickS

^^Those are both beautiful, but the quilt one is insane. That is about the best bookmatched top you'll ever see.


----------



## Albake21

gunshow86de said:


> It's Travis Levrier's (Entheos, ex-Scale the Summit).
> 
> Here's slightly better resolution....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... and da butt shot....


This truly might be the nicest Jackson I have ever seen. I'm afraid to know how much this would cost at their custom shop.


----------



## Albake21

Also this Kiesel is beautiful! Really helping me with my planning for a 7 string Kiesel build in 2018.


----------



## zarg

very beautiful kiesel! the only thing I think is weird, is the output jack... should have just used a barrel type one, that one literally sticks out like a sore thumb. not a major thing though.


----------



## Albake21

zarg said:


> very beautiful kiesel! the only thing I think is weird, is the output jack... should have just used a barrel type one, that one literally sticks out like a sore thumb. not a major thing though.


That's how all Kiesels are. Never really bothered me on mine. The one thing I like about their jacks (and I know its a really weird thing to notice) but they are so smooth when plugging and unplugging your 1/4" cable. Really satisfying lol.


----------



## Blytheryn

My GAS knows literally no bounds.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Simply This


----------



## manu80

strange that back in the days, tha Jackson AT-1 never worked on the market and now, I see the Misha mansoor's model that looks a lot like it in terms of shape and people like it....
(no harsch words here, just an ascertainment)


----------



## gunshow86de

https://wildwoodguitars.com/product/30250/prototype-descent-ra-baritone/?cat_id=220


----------



## Samark




----------



## Shoeless_jose

Those Jacksons posted on the last couple pages blew my mind, my lord


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Zado

Fuckin old me


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Good lord, if I could navigate that website I'd be bartering now.


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Good lord, if I could navigate that website I'd be bartering now.


Now that I can get into


----------



## Vyn

Blytheryn said:


> My GAS knows literally no bounds.



Not even mad, I'd kill for a pink Alexi Sawtooth


----------



## JD27

ESP USA is just killing it. I need them all.


----------



## Albake21

JD27 said:


> ESP USA is just killing it. I need them all.


Man as someone who doesn't normally enjoy ESP's that first one is gorgeous!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


>


This one would be great for playing some Dokken and Lynch Mob.


----------



## JD27

Albake21 said:


> Man as someone who doesn't normally enjoy ESP's that first one is gorgeous!


But these are USA models, they are special. I think they are actually churning out tops and finishes that rival the Japan CS. 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> This one would be great for playing some Dokken and Lynch Mob.


Cranberry Burst... looks delicious! I'd rock it, come tax season I might even have to own it. A USA or some kind of CS offering is going to happen.


----------



## Womb raider

The Four Horsemen Jackson Series


----------



## NickS

I'll take the "Pestilence" Kelly please!!!!


----------



## zarg

Now that I have the HT7 Pro with soon a BKP, I really want its six string counter piece, especially because the color choices on the six are nicer than the ones on the seven. I'd keep my Ibanez (which is the best playing guitar I've ever played with regular 10s on standard, drop D and half step down and use the HT6 with heavier strings for things like Drop C, that'd be amazing.

.....it's really affordable so towards the middle of the year I might grab one of these:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my tele gas has subsided for now, but the v gas is in full effect. HNNNNG


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

sully is apparently doing some MiK runs through WMI. Hopefully I can get a raven now.


----------



## technomancer

Not a huge Nightwish fan but I like the graphic and specs of this...

View media item 573


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The guitar looks awesome, but the graphics are a major negative. Would look better in a white or cool 80s neon color.


----------



## technomancer

The GAS is real...

View media item 523


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

^ Absolutely

I've got weak knees for both of these:


----------



## USMarine75

Also... speaking of Reverend Guitars:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HNNNNNNNNG


----------



## gunch

Ye olde humble Schec C1+


----------



## Womb raider

I'd rock these.


----------



## Womb raider

or this.


----------



## technomancer

^ pretty sure HighGain510 owned that or a very similar one that was purple a while ago...


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> ^ pretty sure HighGain510 owned that or a very similar one that was purple a while ago...



You could say that about most high end guitars...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Womb raider said:


> I'd rock these.


[Shredding intensifies...]


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Man, is there a forum-known or associated / trusted person or service who can purchase a guitar from Europe (Greece specifically, from a private seller) on my behalf? I'm going bonkers for that Mirage Custom I posted on the last page...


----------



## feraledge




----------



## USMarine75

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Man, is there a forum-known or associated / trusted person or service who can purchase a guitar from Europe (Greece specifically, from a private seller) on my behalf? I'm going bonkers for that Mirage Custom I posted on the last page...



Sounds like you should give my broke butt a really good deal on that V to raise some funds


----------



## purplebelt155

Crash Dandicoot said:


> ^ Absolutely



What Is this? I love it.


----------



## Restarted

USMarine75 said:


> Also... speaking of Reverend Guitars:



Those necks are gorgeous. High levels of want



KnightBrolaire said:


> HNNNNNNNNG



Dear lawwwwd I could look at this for hours



feraledge said:


>


I'm over floating bridges but I'd still happily play this


----------



## technomancer

View media item 577View media item 576


----------



## dirtool

Womb raider said:


> or this.


everyone complain about the cock headstock, actually I like it, it really match the H or H3 body instead of the pointy one


----------



## Spicypickles

Who complains about the cockstock? It's the best thing about the company.


----------



## Decapitated

I know, I know...trust me, I know...lol


----------



## feraledge

Fuck yes!! On the right got my vote.


----------



## technomancer

View media item 586


----------



## Randy

Cheap GAS alert!






Would love one of these, but swap in a traditional tele pickup set.


----------



## musicaldeath

Decapitated said:


> View attachment 58209
> 
> 
> I know, I know...trust me, I know...lol



It's that colour, and the simplicity of it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> Fuck yes!! On the right got my vote.


I hope the lambo orange stardust gets put into the 1st run.


----------



## odibrom

feraledge said:


> Fuck yes!! On the right got my vote.



These look nice, but should be a paint to lean them against a cab or wall... they need a tripod for sure...

I'd go with the left one with 7 strings and 24 frets please...


----------



## JD27

With some Zebra Black Winters


----------



## Womb raider

GAS of epic proportions courtesy of Spongebrick


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, first of all, I want those Eclipses. Now. 

2nd of all... I hate gaudy bevels, and I hate the Sparrowhawk... but godddaaamn.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this or a lambo orange stardust would be dope. Sully's guitars are probably the only guitars I've ever liked with pointy ass syndrome, and if road flare red ever makes it way as a color option my wallet will be instantly open.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This Warmoth with all gold hardware and some gold EMGs.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hope the lambo orange stardust gets put into the 1st run.


I think he might but on a 71' if lots of people cry about a lambo orange stardust it could happen. Start gathering the crowds and pitch forks! haha

for me the Iceblue 71' is taking the lead. Soomething about that color wioth the white pickups I really dig. That or the plum crazy

wish there was some sparkle colors. Knowing Sully he might do later on. Now that would be dope


----------



## USMarine75

Almost pulled the trigger again on this! But I'm holding out for something else magical first...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A-Branger said:


> I think he might but on a 71' if lots of people cry about a lambo orange stardust it could happen. Start gathering the crowds and pitch forks! haha
> 
> for me the Iceblue 71' is taking the lead. Soomething about that color wioth the white pickups I really dig. That or the plum crazy
> 
> wish there was some sparkle colors. Knowing Sully he might do later on. Now that would be dope


Lambo orange or road flare red stardust deserve some love. BREAK OUT THE PITCHFORKS


----------



## feraledge

Feral green stardust is my hope, but the lambo orange looks killer. I think the lambo 71 is the jam. RFR is too road flare for me personally.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Almost pulled the trigger again on this! But I'm holding out for something else magical first...


"Magical"? You need a Klon style pedal with some modern accoutrements.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "Magical"? You need a Klon style pedal with some modern accoutrements.



Hahaha... "magical" was a hint, tho!


----------



## r33per

ThePhilosopher said:


> This Warmoth with all gold hardware and some gold EMGs.
> View attachment 58297


And strings, no?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want it, but I'm not the biggest fan of single coils.


----------



## Decapitated

musicaldeath said:


> It's that colour, and the simplicity of it.



Exactly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i love it. An LP that looks more aggressive. that headstock just works so well imo.


----------



## Curt

Whatever this is that Charvel has lined up. Looks tasty


----------



## TheUnknownOne

This is might be my biggest gas since months  ...


----------



## Zado




----------



## KnightBrolaire

ohhhh shitttt. I've been waiting a year and a half for my goliath. THE END IS NIGH


----------



## BigBossAF

Zado said:


>



That seafoam green/blue with the dark wenge (I think) neck gives me all sorts of GAS. If it had 24 frets, sweet jesus, I'd marry Nick for one.


----------



## Capacon

synrgy said:


> My GAS has been pretty well satiated as of late with a few recent purchases, but there's ALWAYS more that I'd be happy to own:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. A _really_ nice orchestral VSTi -- I just have no idea which one to go for, having not heard any of them and having so many to choose from, and not wanting to spend $400+ on a VSTi that might end up sucking balls.. _Anyone have any suggestions_?
> 
> Orchestral Tools. You cant go wrong


----------



## A-Branger

BigBossAF said:


> That seafoam green/blue with the dark wenge (I think) neck gives me all sorts of GAS. If it had 24 frets, sweet jesus, I'd marry Nick for one.


I bought a cheap squier in surf green with the intention to get a warmoth neck like that and build my own version of it with HH and SS frets

but GAS is striking hard and now I got another guitar in order and not sure if I should keep going down this venture due to $$$


----------



## Womb raider

Some tasty Schecters


----------



## BigBossAF

A-Branger said:


> I bought a cheap squier in surf green with the intention to get a warmoth neck like that and build my own version of it with HH and SS frets
> 
> but GAS is striking hard and now I got another guitar in order and not sure if I should keep going down this venture due to $$$



I just ordered a new guitar but that might just be my next project after! I seriously can't get over the dark wenge with the hollowdots and that color (I never thought I would GAS for a seamfoam greeen guitar).


----------



## A-Branger

same, although my GAS came from a photo of a fender with a rosewood neck I saw somoewhere, later fuelled up by that Nick J sig, and later on when I saw this squire on a pawn shop going for really cheap. Didnt bought it there (Ishould), so its always something I have in my mind to do.

reverse jazzmaster headstock (the bigger one), chrome locking tunners and knobs, no dots clean fretboard, 16" radius with SS frets. HH pickups with a maybe perloid pickguard, and maaaybe a piezzo bridge?, like making a JP inspired guitar too. Not sure if go with a 5 way blade or a 3 way toggle, as I dont like much blades

love the saefoam green (or surf green in my guitar), with a dark wood neck, rosewood/wenge something around that


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kiesel has a new color that they call tropic, I just call it tiffany blue. I want a tele in this color.


----------



## CapinCripes

KnightBrolaire said:


> kiesel has a new color that they call tropic, I just call it tiffany blue. I want a tele in this color.


whelp, i need this color in my life, whats the upcharge? anybody know?


----------



## BigBossAF

That definitely looks killer! Also craving for a headless for quite a while. Such a compact guitar that I could take with me on the plane and be sure no harm comes to it. I'd only change the inlays to offset dots or birds *-*


----------



## spudmunkey

CapinCripes said:


> whelp, i need this color in my life, whats the upcharge? anybody know?



It used to be a custom color, but they just made it a part of their standard offering. It's either free, or the same price as their normal metallic upcharge (don't remember which, but either way it's no longer $200).

Edit: just found the Facebook post: "no charge anymore".


----------



## USMarine75

Zado said:


>



I needed a strat-esque SSS guitar and it was down to a few choices, including the new NJ sig Schecters, but I ended up going with the EBMM Cutlass BFR limited that just came out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

With all the money I spent on my all-in-one pedalboard...






I'm thinking about just fucking ditching it and getting an AX8. 
Not sure if this is a good idea or bad idea...


----------



## feraledge




----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> I needed a strat-esque SSS guitar and it was down to a few choices, including the new NJ sig Schecters, but I ended up going with the EBMM Cutlass BFR limited that just came out.



That neck!! I wish I could get that on an actual strat shape somewhere, like a Suhr, would be all over that.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Pretty sure this is incoming next week. No frills, no fancy top or color, and that’s how I like this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


>



THERE we go.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

normally not a fan of white guitars but this one just speaks to me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> normally not a fan of white guitars but this one just speaks to me.


I believe you're right. It's saying, "Give me your cash, Knight. Give me all of your cash!"


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> That neck!! I wish I could get that on an actual strat shape somewhere, like a Suhr, would be all over that.


 dude go to Warmoth






and order one but with the white binding. Any inlay, fretboard radius and any frets that you like.

go and get a cheap or second hand Squier, trow this neck and be done.... and change the pickups too


----------



## BigBossAF

You made me go to the warmoth website. Damn! This for the "NJ wannabe strat" would be great!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BigBossAF said:


> You made me go to the warmoth website. Damn! This for the "NJ wannabe strat" would be great!


That is a lovely neck, but it needs a LOT more maple.


----------



## Curt

Been using Helix Native and was thinking of going with the Helix LT, but I'm just not as happy with the sounds I'm getting from it as I think I would be with the greater tone shaping and better amp modelling in the fractal stuff. So, yeah. This.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I've got a few of the new 2018 RGs and RGD planned for future acquisition, then this comes out in the familiar haunting place.






Dammit.


----------



## A-Branger

BigBossAF said:


> You made me go to the warmoth website. Damn! This for the "NJ wannabe strat" would be great!



hahahahah youa re wellcome sir. jsut dont fall too deep into the rabit hole. Sometimes I wish I knew about warmoth earlier, I would have build a lovely arched top soloist.

but yeah that page took a good GAS of my time.

I personally for a NJ project with my surf green squire I would go with a dark rosewood neck with no inlays, and reverse headstock. But due to rosewood being funny to ship, I would go with wenge something like this one with a ziricote fretboard. mostly to keep the same color wood, but a better (for me) looking fretboard than with wenge






ideally with a jazzmaster hedstock reversed


----------



## Restarted

Basically everything on this page:
https://www.instagram.com/michaeltobiasdesign/

Almost everything here:
https://www.instagram.com/framuswarwickofficial/

Not 7-string guitars but I could also do with a 7 string guitar with ANY top from these guys.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Restarted said:


> Basically everything on this page:
> https://www.instagram.com/michaeltobiasdesign/
> 
> Almost everything here:
> https://www.instagram.com/framuswarwickofficial/
> 
> Not 7-string guitars but I could also do with a 7 string guitar with ANY top from these guys.











I don't even play bass and I want one of these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> Been using Helix Native and was thinking of going with the Helix LT, but I'm just not as happy with the sounds I'm getting from it as I think I would be with the greater tone shaping and better amp modelling in the fractal stuff. So, yeah. This.



I see we're in a similar boat. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> With all the money I spent on my all-in-one pedalboard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about just fucking ditching it and getting an AX8.
> Not sure if this is a good idea or bad idea...


----------



## Exit Existence

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't even play bass and I want one of these.


Those dyed wood knobs are amazing. Do they build guitars too?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Exit Existence said:


> Those dyed wood knobs are amazing. Do they build guitars too?


from what I saw it looks like he only builds basses. you could always ask him. builder is michael tobias.


----------



## lurè

Mesa TC-100
GAS for Mesa in EU is one of the worst things that can happen to your bank account.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> from what I saw it looks like he only builds basses. you could always ask him. builder is michael tobias.


never seen one, but for what he charges for those basses I say go with a dedicated guitar builder, anyone good enough can make a stain color like that or at least send the guitar to someone who does


----------



## Fathand

Wait, what - I thought I was over with the headless GAS and I've been more on a Jazz guitar binge lately. But these 6-stringers look hot:

https://strandbergguitars.eu/product/boden-classic-6/


----------



## Curt

I have a preorder in for one of the new Ibanez Iron Label RGD's through Sweetwater already, but damn, I might just have to cancel it for this. Because loud, almost obnoxious finishes are my thing, and this has it in spades. Also, slightly longer scale length and Fishmans is especially nice because I like a little more clarity when I go as low as F# sometimes, and I'm not a fan of the more or less auto-djent of the Dimarzio fusion edge pickups Ibanez is using in the Iron labels right now.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> That neck!! I wish I could get that on an actual strat shape somewhere, like a Suhr, would be all over that.



Check out the company that narrowly lost out on my business... Xotic! Fantastic guitar but it was $700 more than the EBMM BFR limited cost me.










A-Branger said:


> dude go to Warmoth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and order one but with the white binding. Any inlay, fretboard radius and any frets that you like.
> 
> go and get a cheap or second hand Squier, trow this neck and be done.... and change the pickups too





A-Branger said:


> hahahahah youa re wellcome sir. jsut dont fall too deep into the rabit hole. Sometimes I wish I knew about warmoth earlier, I would have build a lovely arched top soloist.
> 
> but yeah that page took a good GAS of my time.
> 
> I personally for a NJ project with my surf green squire I would go with a dark rosewood neck with no inlays, and reverse headstock. But due to rosewood being funny to ship, I would go with wenge something like this one with a ziricote fretboard. mostly to keep the same color wood, but a better (for me) looking fretboard than with wenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ideally with a jazzmaster hedstock reversed



Love me some Warmoth... I have two builds from them:



^ All wenge neck with SS frets, Locking Fender-licensed Schallers, Dimarzio Ritchie Kotzen Twang King pickups, and finished in inca silver with double white binding.




^ I also have a Warmoth Wolfgang body that is sitting on Randy's workbench, awaiting the perfect neck. Warmoth messed up the custom one they originally sent me (I went dark roasted flamed maple), and I just haven't found the right one yet. But it will have Dimarzio Fred (n) and Steve's Special (IIRC?), OFR, anodized blue locking Sperzels, and a neck lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Check out the company that narrowly lost out on my business... Xotic!


What happened with Xotic?


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What happened with Xotic?



Oh they didn't do anything wrong lol. They just don't have any sales, so the XSC2 would have cost me at least $2550. Worth it! But I just bought a couple Gibsons, so I didn't have the cash to plunk down. The Xotic literally tic'd every single box in what I was looking for in a strat. Modern playability with vintage tone, impeccable build quality, flamed maple neck. Literally nothing negative to say. Heck... I'm probably _still _going to buy one!

In the end I got a fantastic deal on the EBMM Cutlass BFR limited and it had all of the same qualities I was looking for in a Strat. 

FWIW the list had no bad choices... Fender, Nash, Suhr, Anderson Classic, Thorn, Xotic, EBMM Cutlass... some were closer to being a Strat clone than others, but all brought something to the table, and I hesitated for a long time before this deal fell in my lap and I jumped.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I would do unspeakable things for this or for LTD to make it as an SCT608


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I would do unspeakable things for this or for LTD to make it as an SCT608



That's how I've felt about this NAMM one... so many times I've almost pulled the trigger, especially when it was 15% off for the holidays!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> That's how I've felt about this NAMM one... so many times I've almost pulled the trigger, especially when it was 15% off for the holidays!


yeah too bad those exhibition guitars are all like 4k. some of them are really awesome.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah too bad those exhibition guitars are all like 4k. some of them are really awesome.



Hence why the 15% off was a HUGE deal. And for once it wasnt marked up before the discount lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Hence why the 15% off was a HUGE deal. And for once it wasnt marked up before the discount lol.


yeah, too bad some of the even cooler ones are like almost 10K.
my all time favorite exhibition guitar is this arrow though:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> That's how I've felt about this NAMM one... so many times I've almost pulled the trigger, especially when it was 15% off for the holidays!


I'm not sure what is on that, or what the finish is, but it makes me sick. It looks like what would happen if you had blood and guts on a sponge, and dabbed it on a guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm not sure what is on that, or what the finish is, but it makes me sick. It looks like what would happen if you had blood and guts on a sponge, and dabbed it on a guitar.


i think they actually call the finish "scab" , which is pretty appropriate imo.


----------



## Curt

KnightBrolaire said:


> I would do unspeakable things for this or for LTD to make it as an SCT608


You know, I'm in exactly the same boat, and I've never even had 8 string GAS before. And tbh, I don't even know what I'd do with an 8 string besides deftones covers (MASSIVE Deftones fanboy, tbh) But I even want that as is (though I would swap in white moderns, because I dig color clashes like that) because that is fucking hot. Also the hipshot puts it in a higher realm of want almost than the SCT607 now, because I really do not dig Tune-o-matics.


----------



## A-Branger

USMarine75 said:


> Love me some Warmoth... I have two builds from them:




oooh man that Tele is mint!!!


----------



## protest

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm not sure what is on that, or what the finish is, but it makes me sick. It looks like what would happen if you had blood and guts on a sponge, and dabbed it on a guitar.


----------



## mnemonic

I’ve been mostly happy with my axe fx II for several years now but I really just want to buy a recto now, and move back to just an amp and boost. 

I guess the wait begins for a used Dual or Triple that isn’t massively overpriced and also isn’t USA voltage.


----------



## FloridaRolf

Hello everyone and please could you prevent me from buying a Mayones Regius 7 I feel I can't control myself any longer


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> I would do unspeakable things for this or for LTD to make it as an SCT608



I only wish they didn't opt for the retarded stock string gauges (.010/.013/.017/.030/*.042/.054/.064/*.074). The A, low-E and low-B strings make no sense for a 27" scale. For me, I'd have to replace the nut straight out of the box. Not the hugest deal in the context of paying over 1k for a new guitar. But it's annoying nonetheless.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunshow86de said:


> I only wish they didn't opt for the retarded stock string gauges (.010/.013/.017/.030/*.042/.054/.064/*.074). The A, low-E and low-B strings make no sense for a 27" scale. For me, I'd have to replace the nut straight out of the box. Not the hugest deal in the context of paying over 1k for a new guitar. But it's annoying nonetheless.


Those are odd string gauges.


----------



## Mayhew

That doesn't seem right. A .54 for low E on a 27" scale? That's tighter than a duck's arse under water.


----------



## gunshow86de

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Those are odd string gauges.



Yup, it would make sense if they were going for the guys that tune super low (even for an 8), but then they only threw a .074 on the F#. I had a Stef B-8 CS for a while, and it had plenty of tension with a .010-.059 set with an .080 for the lowest (all tuned 1/2 step down).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunshow86de said:


> Yup, it would make sense if they were going for the guys that tune super low (even for an 8), but then they only threw a .074 on the F#. I had a Stef B-8 CS for a while, and it had plenty of tension with a .010-.059 set with an .080 for the lowest (all tuned 1/2 step down).


Is it supposed to be tuned like a 9 string on an 8 string or some shit? The gauges are fucking idiotic. The .030 D string would be pretty taut on a fucking 25.5" scale length, let alone 27". Absolutely insane.

Those have to be incorrect string gauges. The D, A, E, and B strings are ridiculous, the E, B, and G strings are fucking unplayable for everyone but SRV -- and he's dead -- and then the F# string is absolute shit.

In E, with 27" scale length and the gauges listed, the string tension is:
18.2
17.2
18.6 -- who the fuck has high strings with this sort of tension? Great if you just play nu metal, but anyone that plays lead would probably find this to be ridiculously shit feeling.
28.0
29.5
27.6
21.5
16.0 -- again, who the fuck would use any of these gauges at all?

I'd go with 9 / 12 / 16 / 24 / 34 / 46 / 59 / 80, with tension of:
14.7
14.7
16.4 -- I find that G strings need a little higher tension to stay in tune versus the high b and e strings.
17.7 -- 24 and 26 were not ideal; 26 would've been 20+ 
19.7
19.6
18.4
18.6


Not sure where you'd find a string set like that, but whatever.


----------



## gunshow86de

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Those have to be incorrect string gauges. The D, A, E, and B strings are ridiculous, the E, B, and G strings are fucking unplayable for everyone but SRV -- and he's dead -- and then the F# string is absolute shit.



It's definitely not a misprint.
https://www.espguitars.com/products/20439-sc-608-baritone?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars

It's listed on the ESP website as this set being stock. => http://daddario.com/DADProductDetai...d=19&sid=b5986ae8-cd43-4a60-8749-b9ca3b35a8ae

The new multi-scale has it too =>
https://www.espguitars.com/products/20419-m-1008-multi-scale?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars

To make it even more retarded, the 26.5" scale 8 string Eclipse Evertune model is using a .009/.011/.016/.024/.032/.042/.054/.065 set.

https://www.espguitars.com/products/20399-ec-1008-evertune?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars
http://daddario.com/DADProductDetai..._8_Nickel_Wound__8_String__Super_Light__9_65_

I don't know who is fucking up more, ESP or D'addario.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunshow86de said:


> It's definitely not a misprint.
> https://www.espguitars.com/products/20439-sc-608-baritone?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars
> 
> It's listed on the ESP website as this set being stock. => http://daddario.com/DADProductDetai...d=19&sid=b5986ae8-cd43-4a60-8749-b9ca3b35a8ae
> 
> The new multi-scale has it too =>
> https://www.espguitars.com/products/20419-m-1008-multi-scale?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars
> 
> To make it even more retarded, the 26.5" scale 8 string Eclipse Evertune model is using a .009/.011/.016/.024/.032/.042/.054/.065 set.
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products/20399-ec-1008-evertune?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars
> http://daddario.com/DADProductDetai..._8_Nickel_Wound__8_String__Super_Light__9_65_
> 
> I don't know who is fucking up more, ESP or D'addario.


D'addario. ESP is just picking a string set; D'addario is determining the tension and whatnot of the sets by choosing the gauges.


----------



## gunshow86de

Spaced Out Ace said:


> D'addario. ESP is just picking a string set; D'addario is determining the tension and whatnot of the sets by choosing the gauges.



True. D'addario even has the tensions listed on the page. Look at that huge spike on the D, A, and Low-E. Then the fall off for the F#. Less tension than the plain strings.


----------



## toolsound

Also trying to decide between a Kemper, Axe FX II, and AX8, but that won't be for a while. I'm still relatively happy with my HD500X.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunshow86de said:


> True. D'addario even has the tensions listed on the page. Look at that huge spike on the D, A, and Low-E. Then the fall off for the F#. Less tension than the plain strings.


Yeah, I saw that. Laughable for a company like D'addario to put shit like that out. I'm not certain, but I'd guess that is 25.5 or 26.5" scale length. I mean, D'addario knows goddamn well that 54 for an E string on even a 24.75" scale length is ridiculous, let alone 25.5". To have these gauges for 27" is almost a joke.


----------



## Curt

Mayhew said:


> That doesn't seem right. A .54 for low E on a 27" scale? That's tighter than a duck's arse under water.


I have my 6 strung up with 11-56 Daddarios and I have this guitar set up in E standard right now on a 25.5" scale, and yeah, even that is pretty damn tight. I would say it's kind of nice for me, since If I had an 8 string right now I would have it tuned D#G#D#G#C#F#A#D# and I do prefer a bit more tension than average.


----------



## Vyn

I'm having a huge thing for Ormsby at the moment:


----------



## sezna

FloridaRolf said:


> Hello everyone and please could you prevent me from buying a Mayones Regius 7 I feel I can't control myself any longer


buy mine!! please!!! check my sig!!


----------



## Restarted

Vyn said:


> I'm having a huge thing for Ormsby at the moment:



I almost bought one but it didnt work logistically. They tick all my boxes. I wasn't even sure which model or color I'd go for. This pink hype was definitely a candidate, along with the copper Goliath and a few other hypemachines


----------



## Vyn

Restarted said:


> I almost bought one but it didnt work logistically. They tick all my boxes. I wasn't even sure which model or color I'd go for. This pink hype was definitely a candidate, along with the copper Goliath and a few other hypemachines



I'm seriously considering the pink FF hype in whichever string config is still available. It just looks mad!


----------



## Restarted

Vyn said:


> I'm seriously considering the pink FF hype in whichever string config is still available. It just looks mad!



I'm planning a trip to Australia in 2019 and I highly doubt I'll come back without an Ormsby. Any colour Hypemachine is fine. Azure Blue, Strike Me Pink, Magenta (the one you posted. Their pink is a lighter shade), or Purrpull are my favourites. But most likely, if I could, this is my calling. I've posted it in this thread before


----------



## Vyn

Restarted said:


> I'm planning a trip to Australia in 2019 and I highly doubt I'll come back without an Ormsby. Any colour Hypemachine is fine. Azure Blue, Strike Me Pink, Magenta (the one you posted. Their pink is a lighter shade), or Purrpull are my favourites. But most likely, if I could, this is my calling. I've posted it in this thread before



If you do, hit me up, I'm always up for an excuse to go guitar shopping here 

The Goliath range is probably the only headless range that I like, they are hawt!


----------



## Restarted

Vyn said:


> If you do, hit me up, I'm always up for an excuse to go guitar shopping here
> 
> The Goliath range is probably the only headless range that I like, they are hawt!


Haha will do!


----------



## Genome

mnemonic said:


> I’ve been mostly happy with my axe fx II for several years now but I really just want to buy a recto now, and move back to just an amp and boost.
> 
> I guess the wait begins for a used Dual or Triple that isn’t massively overpriced and also isn’t USA voltage.



I had that after a few years of owning an Axe FX. Just really wanted a Mark V.

When I realised that the only amps I really used on the Axe were the Mesa models, I sold it and got the real thing. Haven't looked back since!


----------



## mnemonic

Genome said:


> I had that after a few years of owning an Axe FX. Just really wanted a Mark V.
> 
> When I realised that the only amps I really used on the Axe were the Mesa models, I sold it and got the real thing. Haven't looked back since!



You’re not helping! 

I’m in the same situation, I almost exclusively use the recto models. At this point it seems silly to use a 2k setup to emulate a 1k (used) setup. 

The axe fx was exactly what I needed back when I got it. Compact, quiet, headphone playing, direct recording, all in one. But now I have a detached house where I can be as loud as I want, a spare room for gear, and I don’t record much at all. Perfect time for tubes.


----------



## Genome

mnemonic said:


> You’re not helping!
> 
> I’m in the same situation, I almost exclusively use the recto models. At this point it seems silly to use a 2k setup to emulate a 1k (used) setup.
> 
> The axe fx was exactly what I needed back when I got it. Compact, quiet, headphone playing, direct recording, all in one. But now I have a detached house where I can be as loud as I want, a spare room for gear, and I don’t record much at all. Perfect time for tubes.



The thing I most missed when using the Fractal was the low end thunk and immediacy that you get from a tube amp. That immediately came back when I played through the Mark. But, the Axe had many advantages too. If you can swing it, use both. I would've loved to have kept the Axe but couldn't justify it at the time.

Been toying with the idea of getting an AX8 and using it live as a preamp into the power section of the Mark. Bit overkill, but could be fun...


----------



## mnemonic

Genome said:


> The thing I most missed when using the Fractal was the low end thunk and immediacy that you get from a tube amp. That immediately came back when I played through the Mark. But, the Axe had many advantages too. If you can swing it, use both. I would've loved to have kept the Axe but couldn't justify it at the time.
> 
> Been toying with the idea of getting an AX8 and using it live as a preamp into the power section of the Mark. Bit overkill, but could be fun...



I could afford to get both but I don’t think I could justify it to myself to keep both. If/when I do get a recto I plan to compare them thoroughly before making a final choice on which to keep. 

The thing I think I’d miss the most is being able to just pull up whatever random amp when I’m bored. Sometimes I’ll flip through some amps and pull up a Diezel or Mark IV or Marshall or whatever model and jam on that for a couple days, but it’s always just a passing fancy and I end up back at the recto. 

Being able to work in super flexible parametric eq’s is also fun. I guess we’ll see what happens.


----------



## Genome

mnemonic said:


> I could afford to get both but I don’t think I could justify it to myself to keep both. If/when I do get a recto I plan to compare them thoroughly before making a final choice on which to keep.
> 
> The thing I think I’d miss the most is being able to just pull up whatever random amp when I’m bored. Sometimes I’ll flip through some amps and pull up a Diezel or Mark IV or Marshall or whatever model and jam on that for a couple days, but it’s always just a passing fancy and I end up back at the recto.
> 
> Being able to work in super flexible parametric eq’s is also fun. I guess we’ll see what happens.



Have you considered picking up a Recto 2:100 Power Amp?


----------



## Curt

Still these, but this finish now. I am mostly waiting to find a schecter sls c7 in a shop to try one because I've heard they have somewhat slimmer necks on the SLS stuff, and normal schecter necks are not my thing.


----------



## mnemonic

Genome said:


> Have you considered picking up a Recto 2:100 Power Amp?



Briefly but it’s about the same cost as a used dual or triple, harder to find, and I’d only use one side. So I might as well just get a recto and put the axe fx into the fx return and that way I’d also have a free built in recto preamp. 

I did pick up a Fryette 2/50/2 for a good price and it does sound and feel great with the axe fx, but a recto poweramp and Fryette poweramp are two totally different beasts.


----------



## crackout

Gave in to my Blackmachine GAS and bought a Hannes bridge, M6 tuners, those super fancy CTS push pull pots and told my wood guy to whip out the ebony. Here I go again, another build coming up. <_<


----------



## dirtool

I dare to say it has better design than some other big brands


----------



## Curt

dirtool said:


> I dare to say it has better design than some other big brands


Harley Benton? Wonder if those are about on par with Agile? Because I do dig those more, even if only slightly more than the Agile stuff.


----------



## zarg

Curt said:


> Wonder if those are about on par with Agile?


heard a couple times that they are on par with each other. I had a few harley bentons so far, great guitars for the pricepoint. the pickups are trash, though.


----------



## Curt

I figured they would be. That's the upside on Agile, their 8 string pickups aren't actually terrible for stock pickups. They leave a lot to be desired, but I've definitely had worse stock pickups on more expensive guitars, so... upside to the benton is that being as cheap as it is, you could do the slight routing for angled BKPs without the fear of fucking up an expensive guitar.


----------



## Curt

So I just became aware of the somewhat affordable semi-custom options from Balaguer... Now I kind of want a 7 string Baritone thicket from them. Just don't know if I want to go fancy with figured woods or do a more vintage inspired solid finish + pickguard look. Have a decision to make. lol


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Getting more into the bass game lately, and I fucked around with the Halo editor.

Oh the temptation  (I know it's Halo, but the render looks amazing)


----------



## gunch

Boys I think a Vigier GV is my end game goal for a guitar 

Are GV woods more expensive than GV rocks or are they relatively similar in the 3500-4000 price bracket? The GV metal doesn’t interest me near as much because it doesn’t have the phenolic fretboard 

I’m suprised it’s not hyped up around here that much because it seems like an apex player’s guitar


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if only I had 4k to blow right now ;_;


----------



## pott

silverabyss said:


> Boys I think a Vigier GV is my end game goal for a guitar
> 
> Are GV woods more expensive than GV rocks or are they relatively similar in the 3500-4000 price bracket? The GV metal doesn’t interest me near as much because it doesn’t have the phenolic fretboard
> 
> I’m suprised it’s not hyped up around here that much because it seems like an apex player’s guitar



I have a GV Wood. It is THE electric guitar. On paper it's everything I wouldn't like: short scale-length, wrong coil combinations on the 5-way, TOM-alike bridge, Alder body. 
But that's on paper. In life it's a fire breathing monster of perfection. Just an astounding instrument. 
I've played a Rock once which was equally slick. Never played a Metal.


----------



## USMarine75

pott said:


> I have a GV Wood. It is THE electric guitar. On paper it's everything I wouldn't like: short scale-length, wrong coil combinations on the 5-way, TOM-alike bridge, Alder body.
> But that's on paper. In life it's a fire breathing monster of perfection. Just an astounding instrument.
> I've played a Rock once which was equally slick. Never played a Metal.



Any thoughts on the Excalibur Indus and Supra models? Same league or the Schecter (MIK) vs Schecter Masterworks/USA of the Vigier world?


----------



## pott

No Vigier is the lesser of another; much like MusicMan, you pay extra for fancy wood, pickups etc... but quality-wise, these are all worldclass guitar.

I had an Excalibur Ultra Blues which was equally great (too clinical for me given how I normally like my Strats). 
The only different thing with the Indus is the matte finish. That's it. Same quality as any other Vigier otherwise


----------



## teqnick

KnightBrolaire said:


> if only I had 4k to blow right now ;_;


daaamn. what is that?


----------



## teqnick

FloridaRolf said:


> Hello everyone and please could you prevent me from buying a Mayones Regius 7 I feel I can't control myself any longer


Out of 30+ high end guitars, ranging from J customs, ESP's, and anything inbetween - the regius is just perfect in every way.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> if only I had 4k to blow right now ;_;


----------



## USMarine75

I'm having some 'old school' KxK birdseye maple GAS tonight!



silverabyss said:


> Boys I think a Vigier GV is my end game goal for a guitar
> 
> Are GV woods more expensive than GV rocks or are they relatively similar in the 3500-4000 price bracket? The GV metal doesn’t interest me near as much because it doesn’t have the phenolic fretboard
> 
> I’m suprised it’s not hyped up around here that much because it seems like an apex player’s guitar



This is pretty much the perfect guitar for me. I might have to sell one of my LPs or the Washburn WI556 custom to fund one.


----------



## ramses




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling




----------



## CapinCripes

Look ESP, just because I share a last name with one of your signature artists doesn't mean you get to re write my tax return plans. Worst GAS attack of my life.


----------



## USMarine75

So much for taking a break... bought a KxK and the MI Audio Megalith Delta pedal. Holding off on the Mgelaith Beta or Gamma amp for now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> So much for taking a break... bought a KxK and the MI Audio Megalith Delta pedal. Holding off on the Mgelaith Beta or Gamma amp for now.


So you bought a pedal for an amp you'll likely buy later anyways.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So you bought a pedal for an amp you'll likely buy later anyways.



The Delta is their modern-high-gain-in-a-box preamp.

The Beta is their 180W flagship KSR Colossus type, while the Gamma is their KSR Ares type with 2 channels and focused on modern high gain brutality.

They had a GREAT sale over the Holidays, so now I'm having a hard time paying $500+ more for the same amp... and the pedal came along at a great discount, so I went that route.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> The Delta is their modern-high-gain-in-a-box preamp.
> 
> The Beta is their 180W flagship KSR Colossus type, while the Gamma is their KSR Ares type with 2 channels and focused on modern high gain brutality.
> 
> They had a GREAT sale over the Holidays, so now I'm having a hard time paying $500+ more for the same amp... and the pedal came along at a great discount, so I went that route.


Awesome. Let us know how badass it is when it shows up.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Awesome. Let us know how badass it is when it shows up.



It's been my GAS for about 2-3 years now! I'm surprised certain pedals (and amps) like the Megalith and CAA Fortis don't get more play around these parts?


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> The Delta is their modern-high-gain-in-a-box preamp.
> 
> The Beta is their 180W flagship KSR Colossus type, while the Gamma is their KSR Ares type with 2 channels and focused on modern high gain brutality.
> 
> They had a GREAT sale over the Holidays, so now I'm having a hard time paying $500+ more for the same amp... and the pedal came along at a great discount, so I went that route.


dammit now I need to save up and try one of these, it sounds so brutal in the demos, even the one where a guy is playing with p90s.


----------



## FloridaRolf

teqnick said:


> Out of 30+ high end guitars, ranging from J customs, ESP's, and anything inbetween - the regius is just perfect in every way.


It truly is, so I had to get one
I thought it would cure my GAS but I already fantasize about getting a Vidius because the world definitely needs more Vs!


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> dammit now I need to save up and try one of these, it sounds so brutal in the demos, even the one where a guy is playing with p90s.



Good to know... I have several P90 6-strings and I just bought a P90 7-string guitar! I'll have to post some vids on here, along with maybe some typically rounded-bottom PRS stock pickups, to show that it can make anything crush!


----------



## Restarted

AlexCorriveau said:


>



If this is reasonably priced, I see myself owning it. I can't find a single thing other than the E-II logo that I don't like (ESP on headstock, E-II on 12th fret inlay would have been nicer but whatever). Otherwise every millimeter is perfection for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Good to know... I have several P90 6-strings and I just bought a P90 7-string guitar! I'll have to post some vids on here, along with maybe some typically rounded-bottom PRS stock pickups, to show that it can make anything crush!


the beta kind of reminds me of an engl savage or invader but clearer while still being heavy as fuck.


----------



## Anquished

The more reviews/soundclips I see and hear of the Mark 5:25, the more I want one. Also randomly got Tele gas.


----------



## dirtool

black or white?


----------



## technomancer

View media item 633View media item 523


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> View media item 633View media item 523



What, no Hiwatt?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What, no Hiwatt?



Was too lazy to download the photo and repost it, but yes 

I'll probably end up with 2 of the 3 before the year is out...


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Awesome. Let us know how badass it is when it shows up.



It came in yesterday. It is probably the most comprehensive and best sounding high gain distortion pedal I have ever heard or played. I'm eventually going to set up a bench rig with a SSS strat, dad-rock LP, and a Mayones 6 or 7 with BKPs and A/B it with some of my other high gain pedal favs: Diezel, AMT, CKK Anka, Sinvertek no5, CAA Fortis High Drive, Dracarys, Pisdiyauwot, Svisound, and of course a Hoe-tone Djent lol. It may be recency bias, but I'd put my money heavily on this.

The tonal controls are unlike anything I've ever played, in that other pedals say they can be dialed in to your rig, but this one means it.

The pedal doesn't have low to high gain settings. It pretty much starts at mid gain and then punches a hole in your wall. You can either dime the gain, or set it somewhere between 11am-3pm and then toggle the boost, which tightens the bass up considerably and adds upper mids. The "boost" was designed to be used that way - it's not your usual massive gain boost just slamming the front end circuit.

There are 3 stock EQ settings: Regular (MI Audio's Beta amp distortion with more low mids), American (Mesa? with less mids), and Marshall. They are intentionally dialed in to be widely different, so that you can then fine tune to taste with the EQ and contour knobs.

The contour knob is more than a standard bass control. Clockwise: fat low end, midrangey, treble slightly rolled off. Rolling off the contour tightens up the bass and also scoops the mids. I like it because you can really get different tones that complement your amp/rig, by adding/subtracting midrange via contour or mids EQ knob. They recommend adding with one and rolling off with the other to experiment. I found some killer tones through my Bassman 410 this way and took pics of the knob settings with my phone lol.

That leads me to my only complaint. With so many tones available, I kind of wish it had presets or was MIDI controllable. But that really is minor. The other complaint may be that it doesn't roll back nicely, like an OCD or D&M... but what the F, if you buy this you're probably not looking to play Albert King licks.

Afterthought: I really noticed how well it dials in when I moved over to the clean channel of my Splawn QR through a Randall Diavlo 212 v30. The Fender Bassman settings sounded terrible lol. A quick spin of the dials and it was just crushing even at low volume levels. The v2 apparently has an cab sim built in if you use a stereo Y cable with the output, but I haven't had a chance to mess with this feature yet. Hopefully MI Audio gets a USA distributor - their stuff is just too damned good not to be legit competition, especially around these parts!

tl;dr if you're in the DC area come by and get your nuts punched in by the Megalith Delta!


----------



## sezna

Why are these so rare 

i just want a 7 ormsby TX gtr....



also: i miss having a strandberg. soooo comfy.


----------



## Vyn

@feraledge would be proud, this has grown on me and the local Jackson dealer can get one in very easily...


----------



## feraledge

dirtool said:


> black or white?


Woah!! I like those enough that I can learn to like the headstock. These are supposed to be comparable to Edwards in quality, right?? This is sick!


----------



## feraledge

Vyn said:


> @feraledge would be proud, this has grown on me and the local Jackson dealer can get one in very easily...


Green is my favorite color, yet I think 1/100 times it's put on a guitar that it works. This is that time. As long as the SL Pro Indo QC has improved, this should be a brutally awesome guitar.


----------



## Vyn

feraledge said:


> Green is my favorite color, yet I think 1/100 times it's put on a guitar that it works. This is that time. As long as the SL Pro Indo QC has improved, this should be a brutally awesome guitar.



I've played/bought quite a few different Indo Pro Series models from across Jackson's range and they are pretty good. $60US-$70US budgeted in for a set of strings and a good proper set-up and they are bomb proof.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is all your fault @USMarine75 




Never has my amp GAS been this bad


----------



## Curt

Anquished said:


> The more reviews/soundclips I see and hear of the Mark 5:25, the more I want one. Also randomly got Tele gas.







I'd love one of those right now too. Might have to go that route. It's either the EVH 5150 III 50 watt or one of those.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is all your fault @USMarine75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never has my amp GAS been this bad



Agreed. I'm definitely buying that Fortin Maxwatt if it happens as advertised. After my experience with the Megalith Delta pedal, I'm definitely purchasing more from MI Audio!

Check out their Gamma too. It is their Ares of the bunch... focused on just brutal high gain. And they are very reasonably priced, especially during holidays.


----------



## mnemonic

KnightBrolaire said:


> Never has my amp GAS been this bad



Too much legit as fuck stuff has come out this year. I really really hope that since that Maxwatt/Hiwatt amp is made in the uk, that it’s reasonably priced here because I really want it. 

I’m afraid to look up that MI Audio amp since @USMarine75 already made the pedal sound awesome, and I don’t want to gas for even more stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> Too much legit as fuck stuff has come out this year. I really really hope that since that Maxwatt/Hiwatt amp is made in the uk, that it’s reasonably priced here because I really want it.
> 
> I’m afraid to look up that MI Audio amp since @USMarine75 already made the pedal sound awesome, and I don’t want to gas for even more stuff.


Yeah don't watch the mi audio demos then. I haven't had such a boner for an amp since I first heard a fortin modded jvm410 or a revv 120.


----------



## mnemonic

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah don't watch the mi audio demos then. I haven't had such a boner for an amp since I first heard a fortin modded jvm410 or a revv 120.


----------



## prlgmnr

Does anyone know of anyone in the UK who does Fortin-equivalent mods? Guitarist in my band has an 80s 2204 he isn't using and wants to sell on, I'd probably take it off him if I could get it modded but I have no idea where to look.


----------



## mnemonic

prlgmnr said:


> Does anyone know of anyone in the UK who does Fortin-equivalent mods? Guitarist in my band has an 80s 2204 he isn't using and wants to sell on, I'd probably take it off him if I could get it modded but I have no idea where to look.



Last I heard Dan Gower in the UK does Fortin mods. I haven’t looked into it in a while though, not sure if anything has changed. Worth looking him up though.


----------



## theicon2125

*mod edit: don't spam your for sale stuff outside the classifieds*


----------



## MTGeezy

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is all your fault @USMarine75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never has my amp GAS been this bad



I'm super interested in both of these as my next amp. I've never even heard of MI audio before today and damn their amps sound unreal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

prlgmnr said:


> Does anyone know of anyone in the UK who does Fortin-equivalent mods? Guitarist in my band has an 80s 2204 he isn't using and wants to sell on, I'd probably take it off him if I could get it modded but I have no idea where to look.




Some dude in Sweden does high gain mods in a similar vein to Mikes. Hermansson Amplification.


----------



## dirtool

feraledge said:


> Woah!! I like those enough that I can learn to like the headstock. These are supposed to be comparable to Edwards in quality, right?? This is sick!


They are all made in Japan, so I don't worry about the quality.
Is that reverse headstock can add tension to the low strings?
Really planning to get one, but struggle between black and white.


----------



## The 1

dirtool said:


> They are all made in Japan, so I don't worry about the quality.
> Is that reverse headstock can add tension to the low strings?
> Really planning to get one, but struggle between black and white.



Some people will say it does but really it wouldn’t make any discernible difference. Scale length is measured from nut to bridge and that’s what affects the tension. The longer distance at the headstock would mean there would be increased tension behind the nut but that wouldn’t affect the feel on the neck.


----------



## lewis

Maxwatt Custom Fortin designed amp -


----------



## Spicypickles

That amp sounds gnarly, but they couldn't have picked a shittier clip set to showcase it.


----------



## technomancer

Spicypickles said:


> That amp sounds gnarly, but they couldn't have picked a shittier clip set to showcase it.



Check the thread on it in the Gear section, there are a bunch of other much better sounding clips not on a 9 string


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Suddenly hit me that I need a Tele 7 string.


----------



## JD27

Spicypickles said:


> That amp sounds gnarly, but they couldn't have picked a shittier clip set to showcase it.



Wet fart 9 string tone not doing it for ya?


----------



## Zado




----------



## op1e

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Suddenly hit me that I need a Tele 7 string.


I keep looking at those on Reverb. Does it have a belly cut? They never show the back of the damn thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

op1e said:


> I keep looking at those on Reverb. Does it have a belly cut? They never show the back of the damn thing.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

mnemonic said:


> Last I heard Dan Gower in the UK does Fortin mods. I haven’t looked into it in a while though, not sure if anything has changed. Worth looking him up though.





prlgmnr said:


> Does anyone know of anyone in the UK who does Fortin-equivalent mods? Guitarist in my band has an 80s 2204 he isn't using and wants to sell on, I'd probably take it off him if I could get it modded but I have no idea where to look.



I forget the name of the guy but Josh Middleton does a video with his JCM 800 that is modded by someone in UK it loooks unreal, it may be that Gower guy you mentioned, check on youtube though, dude's 800 is a beast.


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> dammit now I need to save up and try one of these, it sounds so brutal in the demos, even the one where a guy is playing with p90s.



Do you have a link to that p90 demo?


----------



## USMarine75

silverabyss said:


> Do you have a link to that p90 demo?



I'll have to check out too! Been debating whether to put back the stock P90-7 in my KxK I just bought, or stick with the Dimarzio PAF7 that came installed in it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

silverabyss said:


> Do you have a link to that p90 demo?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I've been holding off on a hardtail 7 and a hardtail baritone 6 for quite some time. So I'm looking at these:







Jam some chrome soapbar BKG Aftermaths on that too. 






I was planning on an RGDIX6PB with a few mods, but this came along and I'm genuinely curious. I hope I don't get a lemon.

There's also getting the 8, but so far, I'm still looking for one I like.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


>



@4:43


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

KnightBrolaire said:


> I would do unspeakable things for this or for LTD to make it as an SCT608



I just ordered one of these through my local store last Thursday! It'll be here this week. 

I'm gassing for it.


----------



## technomancer

Since I refuse to pay $3k+ by wire transfer for a preorder amp my amp GAS list has been shortened  Also JP2C and some of the Randall stuff

View media item 633View media item 662


----------



## zarg

next big thing is a very high end guitar. Narrowed it down to Mayones Duvell, Jackson Juggernaut USA or a high quality Blackmachine Replica. 

But before that I want to make the amp side of my gear better, maybe a better poweramp for now if I can't fix my current problems. Later down the road maybe a Helix LT.


----------



## Spicypickles

JD27 said:


> Wet fart 9 string tone not doing it for ya?



Wet farts are never a good thing, especially in a public setting IME.


----------



## Saraceal

That new Jackson Dave Davidson Pro model does things to my body. It will be mine...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Metallica kicks off another European leg of the "Hardwired" tour in Portugal, with James using his new ESP Custom Shop *baritone *Snakebyte in *See Thru Purple* finish over a quilted maple top. Photo by Jeff Yeager.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


why. why would you show me this. it's purple AND a baritone explorer. this isn't helping my explorer GAS dammit


----------



## Gravy Train

I’m gassing for a Snakebyte right now and this made that 10 times worse.


----------



## NickS

UHHH, yeah. I'll second that, fvck you Jazzy I _*need*_ this in my life!!


----------



## A-Branger

plus doesnt seem to have the bevel, and no neck dive (maybe its a god strap)


----------



## USMarine75

Vigier Excalibur Shawn Lane. Somebody sell me one. Now. Cheap.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Since I refuse to pay $3k+ by wire transfer for a preorder amp my amp GAS list has been shortened



$3000 wire transfer! Is Fortin converting to the "Nigerian Prince" business model?


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> $3000 wire transfer! Is Fortin converting to the "Nigerian Prince" business model?



$3200 to be exact after a Paypal payment of $133.33. Nope. He also made it clear this will be how his sales are done going forward because he doesn't want to deal with the risk of credit card fraud.

So anything Fortin for me will either be coming through a third party like the Maxwatt or used.


----------



## Womb raider

I'm going to assume if we ever see a used one hit the market, it will be going for like 4k or 5k due to the rarity and/or risk in ordering one of these. Sadly this amp is unobtanium for me.


----------



## gunch

God damn


----------



## KnightBrolaire

silverabyss said:


> God damn



yeah it's a gnarly sounding amp.


----------



## prlgmnr

KnightBrolaire said:


> why. why would you show me this. it's purple AND a baritone explorer. this isn't helping my explorer GAS dammit



I guess it depends if we're in BARITONE baritone territory, or like, PRS Tremonti baritone territory.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prlgmnr said:


> I guess it depends if we're in BARITONE baritone territory, or like, PRS Tremonti baritone territory.


i'm guessing >25.5" scale since ESP doesn't call a 25.5" scale a baritone


----------



## MoonJelly

Probably a 27" scale, just eyeballing it. 




Nah JK, 27" is usually what ESP calls "baritone" though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Imma also say 27'', because Papa Het's Grynch was 27''.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What is he tuning to now that he needs a baritone guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is he tuning to now that he needs a baritone guitar?



For some reason, he uses a baritone for Dream No More, which is tuned down to only C# standard. Not sure why it warrants a baritone, but he's been using an E-II Viper baritone for that song.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For some reason, he uses a baritone for Dream No More, which is tuned down to only C# standard. Not sure why it warrants a baritone, but he's been using an E-II Viper baritone for that song.


Was not aware of that. Cool, but I agree that I don't see why he's using a baritone.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For some reason, he uses a baritone for Dream No More, which is tuned down to only C# standard. Not sure why it warrants a baritone, but he's been using an E-II Viper baritone for that song.



The granch?


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Wow, if they made an E-II or LTD of this I would buy it in a heartbeat. I don't know if I really need the baritone scale length but with that color on an Explorer style body I wouldn't complain.


----------



## A-Branger

Unless they decided to play a song from st anger?


And it is def a baritone, just have a look at the big space between the pickups


----------



## Zado




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've been holding off on a hardtail 7 and a hardtail baritone 6 for quite some time. So I'm looking at these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jam some chrome soapbar BKG Aftermaths on that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on an RGDIX6PB with a few mods, but this came along and I'm genuinely curious. I hope I don't get a lemon.
> 
> There's also getting the 8, but so far, I'm still looking for one I like.



I managed to play the blue RGD today, and it's far and away the best Iron Label guitar I've played. I was quite shocked. It felt right, and it didn't sound like a dead plank. 

But the RG752 is currently my priority (after I get that pending SRH500F...)

Also:






I got to play 3 of the premium AZs too. This exact model, and 2 of the AZ242s. I said that the brown espresso was my favorite, but the burst changed everything, as it didn't look as cool up close. And I came to a realisation that I really dislike gradation finishes. It looks great vertical, but I really hate it when it's horizontal. It's petty, but that's me.  I also loved the sounds from the HSS and coil taps and the bridge is rock solid no matter what I did. 

Yeah, I'm now fully on board the AZ series. I can see myself using this in many sessions, and I'll be GASing hard for this all year now. 

... BUT THE RG752 IS PRIORITY DAMMIT!


----------



## feraledge

Been really loving Drop A lately, got me wanting to get back in the 7 game... eventually...


----------



## USMarine75

Zado said:


>



Was at the top of my strat GAS list, along with Xotic, Suhr, and Vigier. I ended up going with what I thought was the best sleeper of the bunch and best bang-for-buck, the EBMM Music Man Cutlass. Although you certainly can't go wrong with those! (I also really liked Nash for pure vintage look)



silverabyss said:


> God damn




Don't sleep on the Gamma 40/80W head, which is their stripped down KSR Ares type amp. It's tuned slightly different and basically geared towards SSO types!


----------



## pondman

Gnnn.
LP Custom Shop.


lesp by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

pondman said:


> Gnnn.
> LP Custom Shop.
> 
> 
> lesp by


Pondman custom LP incoming. lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Need a guitar for B/drop A... We're gonna have to see who gets down there first feraledge


----------



## cip 123

@HeHasTheJazzHands man if you were in the UK I could point you in the direction of loads of those stef sigs, seems everyone is chucking theirs recently!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands man if you were in the UK I could point you in the direction of loads of those stef sigs, seems everyone is chucking theirs recently!



Man why the FUCK can't I find one? :rage: 

Everyone tells me "OH THEY'RE COMMON AS FUCK USED" but I have no luck finding them.


----------



## feraledge

@HeHasTheJazzHands I got you beat already: 





Just has me more convinced to go back to seven. Not a major hurry though, the BW in the H302 is killer for Drop A.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man why the FUCK can't I find one? :rage:
> 
> Everyone tells me "OH THEY'RE COMMON AS FUCK USED" but I have no luck finding them.


I think I saw 3 today on facebook, one super beat up one going for £300/$400


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> I think I saw 3 today on facebook, one super beat up one going for £300/$400







I can barely find ONE. Jesus christ. 


feraledge said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands I got you beat already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just has me more convinced to go back to seven. Not a major hurry though, the BW in the H302 is killer for Drop A.



Ooh to be honest, I own a 7, but the more I play it the more I want to just have a baritone (26.5'' - 27'') 6 string for B/drop A. Even though I got big hands, I just prefer the narrower neck.


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Need a guitar for B/drop A... We're gonna have to see who gets down there first feraledge




http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/ESP/SCT-607B-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc Literally the only used hit I get right now. AMS had one for weeks on the scratch and dent listed at $599. I wish you'd have brought it up earlier and i'd have pointed you in that direction.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's a sparkle fade. My GAS is off the fucking charts


----------



## technomancer

That and the pink sparkle 7 are both killing me... but both are non-returnable so screw that noise. That and I really do absolutely hate that 12th fret K 



KnightBrolaire said:


> it's a sparkle fade. My GAS is off the fucking charts


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> That and the pink sparkle 7 are both killing me... but both are non-returnable so screw that noise. That and I really do absolutely hate that 12th fret K


I hate the k inlay as well, but I could overlook it for one of the legit coolest guitars kiesel has ever made imo. Plus it comes with fishmans and I realllly want to try em. that hot pink sparkle is pretty sick too. If I still played 7 strings it would be super tempting.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hate the k inlay as well, but I could overlook it for one of the legit coolest guitars kiesel has ever made imo. Plus it comes with fishmans and I realllly want to try em. that hot pink sparkle is pretty sick too. If I still played 7 strings it would be super tempting.



Order a plain black one, keep it for a month to make sure nothing is screwed up, then send it to Marty Belle for the sparkle for <$400. No K inlay, and you can return it if it is screwed up before the refin


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Order a plain black one, keep it for a month to make sure nothing is screwed up, then send it to Marty Belle for the sparkle for <$400. No K inlay, and you can return it if it is screwed up before the refin


good idea


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I have a set of those incoming.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TedintheShed said:


> I have a set of those incoming.



What what the fuck? How did you get them? :Squint:


----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What what the fuck? How did you get them? :Squint:



I ordered the guitar lol...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TedintheShed said:


> I ordered the guitar lol...








I'm tring to find someone stocking the set, but there's no one out there yet.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm tring to find someone stocking the set, but there's no one out there yet.


Just buy the guitar.


----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm tring to find someone stocking the set, but there's no one out there yet.



Yeah, I gathered that. It may be a while. It seems Fishman has gained popularity. They not only need to gear up production of Keiths Signature set for the MiK KM-7 mk IIIs but for the massive amounts of other production models from Schecter and other manufacturers. It may be a while before you see them.


----------



## prlgmnr

29" scale, my precious


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prlgmnr said:


> 29" scale, my precious


*schwiiiing*


----------



## prlgmnr

The listing had it down as 29" scale but K-Line say it's 28 and 5/8ths so I'm 3/8ths of an inch less turgid than a few moments ago.


----------



## Restarted

My mind's telling me no. But my body...


----------



## prlgmnr

woof


----------



## KnightBrolaire

EHX soul food with the JHS meat mod and an Earthbound throat locust. 
Also one of those cheap jackson warriors so I can mod it.


----------



## Gravy Train

Gassing so hard for this right now. It’s beautiful. 
View media item 700


----------



## Gravy Train

This too, it's so ugly, but I love it. View media item 701


----------



## feraledge

Gravy Train said:


> This too, it's so ugly, but I love it. View media item 701


I really regret passing on one of these:


----------



## GeckoNox

In love with this pop burl Blackat DA7 at the moment, scratches the Avenger itch seeing as Schecter don't seem to be doing much with that shape these days. Really like the idea of a headless version in a similar finish to this, if only they offered through necks...


----------



## Gravy Train

feraledge said:


> I really regret passing on one of these:



That is amazing. Not a fan of the inlays or logo though. I do prefer the solid green color!


----------



## JD27

Maybe one of these to use with my Helix. My Yamaha HS7s sound good, but I kind of want something a little larger and not spend too much on a FRFR cab. The price is right.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Maybe one of these to use with my Helix. My Yamaha HS7s sound good, but I kind of want something a little larger and not spend too much on a FRFR cab. The price is right.



Sheit, I'm in a similar boat. I was considering an Alt TS210, 212, or the EV ZLX-12P, but I forgot this existed.

EDIT: Apparently the Headrush is just a rebadged Alt TS212... Just with a bigger HF tweeter.


----------



## Metropolis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sheit, I'm in a similar boat. I was considering an Alt TS210, 212, or the EV ZLX-12P, but I forgot this existed.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the Headrush is just a rebadged Alt TS212... Just with a bigger HF tweeter.



Third in the same boat  apparently those have almost twice the power than Alto TS212, which is nice.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a cheap POS warrior in a color other than black, gonna go check it out today.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metropolis said:


> Third in the same boat  apparently those have almost twice the power than Alto TS212, which is nice.



Huh, apparently you're right. I thought the TS212A was rated for 1100W RMS, but it's actually only rated for 550w RMS. So the Headrush actually IS 2x more powerful. 

I might have to check it out, then. I don't like how my Harbinger clips so damn early.


----------



## Zado

Played a usa Dream Machine III yesterday...totally out of this world piece of gear, incredible.

Also played a VOS R8. Might be my next guitar .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm shocked. I wanted to get away from Superstrats... but for fuck's sake, I like my RG7 so much that I want to get a 6-string one. And those Genesis RG550s are hnnnng


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have an obsession with star/warrior shapes lately


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have an obsession with star/warrior shapes lately


Personally, I prefer this, but I would want it with a banana stock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Personally, I prefer this, but I would want it with a banana stock.


I like the kamikaze star and the reverse headstock, but I hate trems, so that would never work for me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like the kamikaze star and the reverse headstock, but I hate trems, so that would never work for me.


Oh, I hate trems too, so I'm with ya there.

EDIT: And personally, I think the pickup set is strange. Screamin Demon and Invader [neck version, I assume]? Odd combo. Especially considering that, at least as far as I know, Lynch typically uses a single coil neck pickup.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, apparently you're right. I thought the TS212A was rated for 1100W RMS, but it's actually only rated for 550w RMS. So the Headrush actually IS 2x more powerful.
> 
> I might have to check it out, then. I don't like how my Harbinger clips so damn early.



Yup same exterior shell as the 212, but a lot more power. I ended up finding an Atomic Reactor FR 50 for a good price instead.


----------



## awesomeaustin




----------



## NateFalcon

Another amp is the last thing I need, but this Peters Halo/Hydra is reeeaaaallllly nice. My wife would be so pissed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

awesomeaustin said:


>



Why the fuck has this dude not gotten a sig model yet. 

Hell, he's one of the first thing you see when you log into ESP's website.


----------



## awesomeaustin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why the fuck has this dude not gotten a sig model yet.



Because ESP is afraid that if they do, they won't be able to keep up with the demand for such a badass guitar


----------



## Smoked Porter

Was looking for cheap but solid 22 fret strats on Reverb, which led me to G&L, and then I came across this:





Had never even seen one of these until five minutes ago, and now I want it bad. What a cool fucking shape and color, and it would be cool to try one of those Wolftone humbucker-sized P90s in the bridge. Just bought something else though, and I still want a strat, so can't get this for awhile (or ever, more likely).


----------



## JD27

awesomeaustin said:


> Because ESP is afraid that if they do, they won't be able to keep up with the demand for such a badass guitar



I love Goatwhore and his custom with reversed headstock is awesome! I'd buy one of those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy shit I had no clue Richard Kruspe had a custom ESP V.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy shit I had no clue Richard Kruspe had a custom ESP V.



And I had no clue he's 50!


----------



## Anquished

Well after visiting The Guitar Show in birmingham I'm now gasing for this: 




Everything felt awesome about it and it sounded great, hopefully once I'm settled in my new house and finished buying up stuff for it I can start saving for one. I also played an EBMM Majesty 7 but that is wayyyy out of my price range right now.


----------



## awesomeaustin

Anquished said:


> Well after visiting The Guitar Show in birmingham I'm now gasing for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything felt awesome about it and it sounded great, hopefully once I'm settled in my new house and finished buying up stuff for it I can start saving for one. I also played an EBMM Majesty 7 but that is wayyyy out of my price range right now.



If it'll make me play like Per, I'll buy 2.


----------



## Anquished

awesomeaustin said:


> If it'll make me play like Per, I'll buy 2.



+1 to that!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> And I had no clue he's 50!



Apparently writing industrial metal takes 20 years off your life.

Unless you're Al Jourgensen.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently writing industrial metal takes 20 years off your life.
> 
> Unless you're Al Jourgensen.


In all fairness, Al is probably rounding out his ninth life.


----------



## caspian

The dunable asteroid has been making me feel funny in my groin region as of late.

Seven string version of this, warpigs, chrome hardware on light blue, one volume knob.. I'm pretty confident that once I get this I will never need another new guitar. Hopefully later this year.


----------



## Spicypickles

feraledge said:


>


I has one of these, SOLID.


----------



## odibrom

caspian said:


> The dunable asteroid has been making me feel funny in my groin region as of late.
> 
> Seven string version of this, warpigs, chrome hardware on light blue, one volume knob.. I'm pretty confident that once I get this I will never need another new guitar. Hopefully later this year.



That headstock though...


----------



## NickS

/\At first I thought you were talking about the vaunted Stock of the Cock right above your post, and I was gonna say no way. But that Dunable one is not good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Any V that doesn't have a pointy/angled headstock is trash.


----------



## Vyn

My GAS knows no bounds or shame. Fuck I want this right now:


----------



## Electric Wizard

This but 7 strings.


----------



## odibrom

Better than this, only if it was an S model with the Lo Pro double edge, white bobbin pickups, offset dot inlays only at the 12th fret and no truss rod cover... I guess that it would be my dream guitar. If I ever manage to get a sig from Ibanez (most unlikely) it will be that. If someone else beats me to it, please do so...


----------



## Possessed

I sold both my gg charvel and suhr modern. Now I am waiting for ibanez prestige az


----------



## Ralyks

Made this in the Strandberg site. Yes please.


----------



## Vyn

Electric Wizard said:


> This but 7 strings.



If Ibanez released a 550-7 I'm pretty sure SSO would melt down into a pool of liquid fangirl. I'd be 100% with them 

I was having a relatively GAS free day until I discovered that this existed:






Which then lead me in a roundabout way onto:






Just argh. Reverse headstocks are my thing damnit!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't know why but this is one of the only hollowbodies besides the gretsch falcon that I really want.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddammit my GAS for this amp won't go away


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> goddammit my GAS for this amp won't go away




It shouldn't. Do it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> It shouldn't. Do it.


my GAS demon thanks you, but my wallet hates you. ENAAABLER


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> my GAS demon thanks you, but my wallet hates you. ENAAABLER



The only thing that stopped me from buying it is that I travel/live overseas due to work and don't need another tube amp until I move back stateside and buy a house.

FWIW the Megalith Delta pedal is the BEST modern high gain pedal I have ever heard, played, or owned. It is highly versatile (3 separate voicings that are very unique and different from eachother) and can be dialed in to work with any amp. It has crushing lows, cutting mids when you want (or scooped), and can be dialed in for ridiculous clarity that is more reminiscent of a Bluesbreaker type pedal than a high gain metal pedal. 

It blows away some serious competition that I also own: Le Lead, CAA High Drive Fortis (my 2nd fav), various AMT, Diezel, Emma, CKK (best bang for buck), Amptweaker, etc.

So yeah, the amp... well... BUY IT!


----------



## Lada The Great

Sparkle finish and 27 frets


----------



## Electric Wizard

Vyn said:


> If Ibanez released a 550-7 I'm pretty sure SSO would melt down into a pool of liquid fangirl. I'd be 100% with them


The worst part is knowing that they've got all the stuff to do it, especially now that they're reissuing the line.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want to pick up a .50 cal plus head and do this to it.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Flappydoodle

This: https://www.caparisonguitars.com/products/orbit-fx/






I played one, and it absolutely rips. Neck and frets are incredible. The body balanced perfectly. And the sound is super chunky and beefy, but with enough cut to be heard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i still want it


----------



## Anquished

Stop it PRS, please. I just bought a guitar!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I feel myself caving for a Thorn Rune heavily:





















Wallet, noooooo


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I feel myself caving for a Thorn Rune heavily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet, noooooo



Woah, got any pics of the back with the neck?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Heeeeeell yeah


----------



## lurè

I'd probably kill for an Aristides


----------



## lurè

A local shop is selling this beaty
fuck my life i have no money


----------



## mpexus

How much are they selling it? Cant recall the exact model name of that Ibanez.


----------



## lurè

mpexus said:


> How much are they selling it? Cant recall the exact model name of that Ibanez.


699€
It's a '95 RG550


----------



## Flappydoodle

lurè said:


> I'd probably kill for an Aristides
> View attachment 59856



Have you ever played one?

I think they look cool, and the concept is cool, but I'm not totally sold on the sound.

I haven't played one, but I've heard people strumming them in Youtube videos. To me, they sound very bright, acoustically loud, but it's not a pleasant tone. It sounds bright, brittle, harsh and I don't know how well that would come across when plugged in.

I've yet to find any DI recordings from an Aristides. Most demos online tend to be djenty stuff or effect-laden shred.


----------



## mpexus

lurè said:


> 699€
> It's a '95 RG550



Thank you, found him on ebay.. prices are a bit "spicy" :S


----------



## r33per

lurè said:


> A local shop is selling this beaty
> fuck my life i have no money
> View attachment 59867


----------



## JEngelking

Always wanted to try one of the JP models in some form and dear god do I need this.


----------



## lurè

Flappydoodle said:


> Have you ever played one?


Sadly no.
I think the concept is really cool and to me they are more or less an hi-tech instrument.
From what I've seen on YT (not the djenty stuff) they seem very "harmonically rich" guitars, so I guess the choice of the right pickup plays a fundamental role.
I don't know if I'll ever get one (price :'( ) but people are praising them all over the internet.

edit : also, their finishes are incredible


----------



## narad

lurè said:


> From what I've seen on YT (not the djenty stuff) they seem very "harmonically rich" guitars, so I guess the choice of the right pickup plays a fundamental role.



That's pushing it.


----------



## lurè

narad said:


> That's pushing it.


Maybe, I don't know, never tried one.
I've heard people who hate bkp pickups loving them on an aristides and the same with EMGs.


----------



## narad

lurè said:


> Maybe, I don't know, never tried one.
> I've heard people who hate bkp pickups loving them on an aristides and the same with EMGs.



Then frankly they've just been using the wrong pickups in the wrong guitar. There's nothing magic going on here -- the pickup provides a natural EQ and some are a poor fit for some guitars. If anything to my ear the Aristides is pretty close to alder, though I've heard there is some tonal variation depending on how the material settles.


----------



## narad

^^ That said I like them a lot. They don't give you a lot to complain about.


----------



## mnemonic

Got an email from Lundgren pickups, new pickup called the Black Heaven, apparently like the M-series but different. The description doesn’t tell much, as expected. 




The M7 is my favorite pickup of all time, and I’ve been meaning to get one for the bridge of my Mayones at some point. Though this looks like it might be pretty cool too...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> Got an email from Lundgren pickups, new pickup called the Black Heaven, apparently like the M-series but different. The description doesn’t tell much, as expected.
> 
> View attachment 59889
> 
> 
> The M7 is my favorite pickup of all time, and I’ve been meaning to get one for the bridge of my Mayones at some point. Though this looks like it might be pretty cool too...


you'd think based off the name it'd be closer to their 57 heaven pickup


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> you'd think based off the name it'd be closer to their 57 heaven pickup



Sounds like a hybrid of both. 

https://axepalace.com/lundgren-bh6-bk.html


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds like a hybrid of both.
> 
> https://axepalace.com/lundgren-bh6-bk.html


I'm intrigued but I can't really justify dropping that coin on lundgrens again


----------



## Flappydoodle

lurè said:


> Sadly no.
> I think the concept is really cool and to me they are more or less an hi-tech instrument.
> From what I've seen on YT (not the djenty stuff) they seem very "harmonically rich" guitars, so I guess the choice of the right pickup plays a fundamental role.
> I don't know if I'll ever get one (price :'( ) but people are praising them all over the internet.
> 
> edit : also, their finishes are incredible



I'm also interested in them. They look good. People rave about them. But then again, it's the Internet and people rave about everything - especially when a good % of the "influencers" are paid to promote things.

But I won't plonk down €3,000 on something without trying it first. Synthetic materials has been done before. Aristides isn't the first by a long shot. Now maybe they did manage to find the secret sauce recipe of something better than wood, but IMO it's more likely that they simply are much better at marketing it.


----------



## lurè

Flappydoodle said:


> But I won't plonk down €3,000 on something without trying it first.


I agree and that's the only thing that worries me a bit.
My only concern would be spending 3000€ for an Aristides and then realizing that I would have found the same quality/sound on a 1500€ instrument.


----------



## narad

lurè said:


> I agree and that's the only thing that worries me a bit.
> My only concern would be spending 3000€ for an Aristides and then realizing that I would have found the same quality/sound on a 1500€ instrument.



Ah, I can pretty much attest you're not going to get the same quality at half that price. They're so well-made. But sound, yea, sure, plenty of things sound roughly the same as that.

I think you have to be a little superficial to justify the expense, since a lot of that goes into the finish work. If you appreciate the reduced amount of maintenance and adjusting you have to do -- if you live in a place with fluctuating humidity, etc. -- that's another reason it might be for you. I also like how smooth the neck/board is, since it's satin finish on the back, and richlight on the top, everything is just very smooth. 

I mean, plenty of good things to say about them. But yea, these things don't necessarily add up, as I have trouble justifying them at that price. When the dollar was like 1/1 with the euro, that would have been a no-brainer.



KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm intrigued but I can't really justify dropping that coin on lundgrens again



You didn't like the lundgrens?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> You didn't like the lundgrens?


It's more that I'm trying to save for my waghorn build than anything. I really like the m6 and the m8 set I had. Probably one of my favorite pickups for rhythm work, though I find them way too stiff for lead work.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's more that I'm trying to save for my waghorn build than anything. I really like the m6 and the m8 set I had. Probably one of my favorite pickups for rhythm work, though I find them way too stiff for lead work.



Gotcha. I'm strongly considering those new pickups in something at the moment, is why I ask.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## mnemonic

KnightBrolaire said:


> you'd think based off the name it'd be closer to their 57 heaven pickup





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds like a hybrid of both.
> 
> https://axepalace.com/lundgren-bh6-bk.html



This is one of the intriguing things to me, since I’ve had good experience with PAF-style pickups also. I’m wondering how well you can combine an M7 and a 57. I guess if anyone can do it, it’s Johan Lundgren. 

I’m imagining something awesome but it would be expensive to find out if it would work for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> This is one of the intriguing things to me, since I’ve had good experience with PAF-style pickups also. I’m wondering how well you can combine an M7 and a 57. I guess if anyone can do it, it’s Johan Lundgren.
> 
> I’m imagining something awesome but it would be expensive to find out if it would work for me.



If i were to guess, they probably took the M pickup, slightly lowered the output, smoothed out the highs, etc. 

That or they just took a 57 Heaven and installed hex screws which can alter the tone


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If i were to guess, they probably took the M pickup, slightly lowered the output, smoothed out the highs, etc.
> 
> That or they just took a 57 Heaven and installed hex screws which can alter the tone


what would be really cool is if they combined a coil from the m6 and one from the 57 heaven. that could give some interesting sounds.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why do I kind of like this...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I think I like his jackson better, the inlays on this one look stupid.


----------



## gunch

A Padalka Saturn but as multiscale 6, I don't believe he's made even a normal 6r Saturn 

That or a Kiesel ZM6 

headless single cuts are neat  






Also yes I think resin fills are sick af too


----------



## feraledge




----------



## JEngelking

Man, I'm not an LP guy at all but I do love silverburst ones and I've been wanting an Evertune equipped guitar...


----------



## Xodiaq

Dude I would LOVE to own this baby. If I did own it, I'd immediately add another 707 in the middle, and put in a 5-way, cuz I'm a sucker for options~


----------



## Possessed

Possessed said:


> I sold both my gg charvel and suhr modern. Now I am waiting for ibanez prestige az



Just bought one AZ2402 ICM. It should arrive early next week, excited!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the end is nigh, soon it will be mine.


----------



## FloridaRolf

Xodiaq said:


> Dude I would LOVE to own this baby. If I did own it, I'd immediately add another 707 in the middle, and put in a 5-way, cuz I'm a sucker for options~



I almost bought one too until I played an LTD knock off and absolutely couldn't handle the Tele shape in any way


----------



## Xodiaq

FloridaRolf said:


> I almost bought one too until I played an LTD knock off and absolutely couldn't handle the Tele shape in any way


I get that. The Tele shape is not for everybody. Heck, I'm more of a V guy, but ESP doesn't make any standard Vs right now that have 7 strings. I could look up the ones they made last year, just not too ecstatic about the V-407, and would prefer a V-1007 over it if they had the option.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> the end is nigh, soon it will be mine.



hold on tight brother, we are almost there

Mine should be coming pretty soon too


----------



## Acrid




----------



## cip 123

feraledge said:


>



Had one of these, pretty sick. 2 things though.
1 - The pups weren't for me the Duncan Distortions put a Cold Sweat in the bridge and it slayed. 

2 -The headstock is absolutely massive!


----------



## Type_R3387

narad said:


> Gotcha. I'm strongly considering those new pickups in something at the moment, is why I ask.


If you are looking for something more versatile and organic sounding, Johan just released the “Black Heaven” line of pickups. They are available in both ceramic and alnico. Knowing how good Lundgren pickups are, they are definitely worth a try.


----------



## Restarted

Bad GAS for a headless, especially a Mayones. I could place an order for one and pick it up from Axe Palace when I'm in NY in December, or I could proceed with my plan and place an order for an Aristides and pick it up next April when I'm in The Netherlands. Feeling very lucky to actually be torn between two guitars I never thought I'd be able to own, but still, this is a very hard decision even though they're completely different (because I really want both).


----------



## Restarted

double post


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Well, caved and put a deposit on a Thorn Rune.

Expect a stellar NGD in about 6 months


----------



## KnightBrolaire

trying to decide if I should try the mojotone hornets, tomahawks or black magic pickups. goddammit I have to quit buying pickups, I've got literal piles of pickups sitting around.

also the MI Gamma tempts me so much. I just got a MKIV but the gamma's siren call is reverberating in my skull.


----------



## MoonJelly

^^looking forward to your gear purge one day.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> ^^looking forward to your gear purge one day.


I'm selling most of the pickups right after I test them unless I really like em. if you're looking for something specific from the pickups I've tested shoot me a PM.


----------



## Vede

Restarted said:


> Bad GAS for a headless, especially a Mayones. I could place an order for one and pick it up from Axe Palace when I'm in NY in December, or I could proceed with my plan and place an order for an Aristides and pick it up next April when I'm in The Netherlands. Feeling very lucky to actually be torn between two guitars I never thought I'd be able to own, but still, this is a very hard decision even though they're completely different (because I really want both).



LOVE that photo. I own the purple-flame 7, second from the bottom, and it's a fantastic guitar. Can't recommend Mayones highly enough. I have four: a Regius, two Duvells, and this Hydra. They are as good as high-end custom guitars get, and in my experience they're extremely consistent from instrument to instrument.

I haven't played an Aristides, but they definitely seem interesting; I like what I've seen/read regarding the way they're constructed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I played the joe bonamassa epi V and it was really nice. more comfy in the classical position than a rhoads for me. I kind of want one, though I think I'll buy a kit or the rob flyn baritone v and mod it instead.


----------



## Albake21

Restarted said:


> Bad GAS for a headless, especially a Mayones. I could place an order for one and pick it up from Axe Palace when I'm in NY in December, or I could proceed with my plan and place an order for an Aristides and pick it up next April when I'm in The Netherlands. Feeling very lucky to actually be torn between two guitars I never thought I'd be able to own, but still, this is a very hard decision even though they're completely different (because I really want both).



Oh my.... I LOVE that finish on that Aristides!


----------



## Samark




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## feraledge




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GASing for a Rocktron Piranha again.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> GASing for a Rocktron Piranha again.



Haha me too! I've been trying to decide between the various Rocktron models to complete my rack of Soldano SP77, Hafler Triple Wreck, and Peavey Rockmaster (plus a couple of preamp pedals like Le Lead, AMT, and Zerrer) through a Fryette PS2.

I almost pulled the trigger on a Gainiac 2 or Widowmaker yesterday. Paralysis by analysis....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Haha me too! I've been trying to decide between the various Rocktron models to complete my rack of Soldano SP77, Hafler Triple Wreck, and Peavey Rockmaster (plus a couple of preamp pedals like Le Lead, AMT, and Zerrer) through a Fryette PS2.
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on a Gainiac 2 or Widowmaker yesterday. Paralysis by analysis....



Main problem I had with my previous one is that it didn't like the gain high. At all. IIRC if the gain went above 50 or 60, it turned into a fuzzy mess. I don't mean like "5150 with the gain knob at 7+" fuzzy, I mean like... ugly diode clipping fuzz pedal fuzzy. Also had the same problem when I tried boosting with a tubescreamer. Not sure if its because I had a lemon or the Piranhas just don't like being cranked.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Main problem I had with my previous one is that it didn't like the gain high. At all. IIRC if the gain went above 50 or 60, it turned into a fuzzy mess. I don't mean like "5150 with the gain knob at 7+" fuzzy, I mean like... ugly diode clipping fuzz pedal fuzzy. Also had the same problem when I tried boosting with a tubescreamer. Not sure if its because I had a lemon or the Piranhas just don't like being cranked.



Ahh good to hear. Any +/- word on the Gainiac and Widowmaker? I emailed Rocktron as to the difference, and they said "the WidowMaker is a little heavier darker tone in general to the Gainiac. Over the top gain and very modern metal tones with a good selection of clean tones as well." They have me interested, just not a lot of demos out there.


----------



## tominstasis

synrgy said:


> 2. A _really_ nice orchestral VSTi -- I just have no idea which one to go for, having not heard any of them and having so many to choose from, and not wanting to spend $400+ on a VSTi that might end up sucking balls.. _Anyone have any suggestions_?



Check out Sonatina Symphonic! It's not high end by any means, it's free; I set up every instrument into a standard orchestral template and it sounded really good with minimal tweeking. If you use Reaper i'll happily send you a template


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Ahh good to hear. Any +/- word on the Gainiac and Widowmaker? I emailed Rocktron as to the difference, and they said "the WidowMaker is a little heavier darker tone in general to the Gainiac. Over the top gain and very modern metal tones with a good selection of clean tones as well." They have me interested, just not a lot of demos out there.




Wait it's a good thing that my Piranha was possibly a dud? 

Also I heard the Gainiac is a PoS. Very generic SS sounding. If the Widowmaker sounds anything like that, then it might be best to avoid it. 

In terms of Rocktron SS pres, the mAXE and GAP series (G.A.P. 1, Pro GAP, etc etc) seem to get a lot of love.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait it's a good thing that my Piranha was possibly a dud?
> 
> Also I heard the Gainiac is a PoS. Very generic SS sounding. If the Widowmaker sounds anything like that, then it might be best to avoid it.
> 
> In terms of Rocktron SS pres, the mAXE and GAP series (G.A.P. 1, Pro GAP, etc etc) seem to get a lot of love.



good stuff thanks! I have a 1U spot left and I wanted something cheap and gainy. I had been looking at the RnR SL/LD or maybe an MP1 or MP2. Then I saw the Rocktron stuff and I got interested.

Do you know if the Gainiac 2 is just as bad as the Gainiac 1?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> good stuff thanks! I have a 1U spot left and I wanted something cheap and gainy. I had been looking at the RnR SL/LD or maybe an MP1 or MP2. Then I saw the Rocktron stuff and I got interested.
> 
> Do you know if the Gainiac 2 is just as bad as the Gainiac 1?



I remember originally wanting an SL/LD myself, because I heard it's similar to a 2CH Recto sound-wise. But then I heard the Piranha cops that sound as well. I felt it actually did it and more, but I just think I had a dud, so I had to let it go. 

I can't say unfortunately.  People seem to really dislike them, though. Say they sound less like an amp and more like distortion pedals.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can't say unfortunately.  People seem to really dislike them, though. Say they sound less like an amp and _*more like distortion pedals*_.



Hey now! I'm 70 deep in dirt pedals. Don't hate lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Hey now! I'm 70 deep in dirt pedals. Don't hate lol.
> 
> View attachment 60347


Nice, got any faves out of the bunch?


----------



## narad

I want to see some photos of that!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

No idea why I want it. I've already got a plethora of OD and Dist pedals but I still want this.


----------



## USMarine75

The906 said:


> Nice, got any faves out of the bunch?



Best high gain modern metal: Megalith Delta and Custom Audio Art Fortis High Drive. They are both fairly transparent for having such high gain. Think bluesbreaker but x1000 lol. The Delta edges out the Fortis, barely, because it has 3 separate tone settings that are vastly different (intentionally), and then knobs to tweak from there. So you can cover a lot of ground from Marshall high gain to Mesa, and then a more modern KSR Ares type.

Best midbooster in front of amp: VFE Standout by far. Only "complaint" is too much unusable gain for a boost. It will overdrive any pedal into clipping (bad) far too easy, and it will crush the front end of any amp.

Snouse BlackBox v2 (with internal or external mod) is the best bluesbreaker pedal made and just kills for low to mid transparent gain. Highly tweakable and surprisingly capable of higher gain. The VFE Blues King is another killer tweakable bluesbreaker but with far less gain. Together, the Snouse + VFE is a KOT killer IMO. Bluesbreaker pedals are best when combined, or with a TS or Klon klone.

VFE Mermaid (or Merman) is insanely good for low gain as well. Full range D-style pedal that just sounds great for nearly every style of rock, classic rock, blues, jazz, etc. Really makes single coil pickups pop.

The best Klon Klone is a Tumnus. It's my always on pedal. It thickens everything and acts as a line buffer as well, as needed. You can even use it to boost in front of a modern high gain amp. It sounds great at higher gain by itself or combined with other pedals.

Best pedal if you could only have one:
Keeley D&M. OCD+Klon. Way more high gain than I would have expected, plus you can switch from D>M or M>D to get even more tone variations. Covers everything from a subtle boost up to killer high gain.

Most underrated and also if you could only have one:
CKK/Sinvertek Anka or Flaming Lips. These cover a lot of territory and sound KILLER. They need a USA rep, because they should be far more popular than they are. And they are priced right.

For fuzz I really like NRG (cleans to spitting), EQD Zap Machine (clean fuzz boost with 2nd channel for raunchier fuzz), and Kuro Kage (more of a parallel 2-channel fuzz-stortion and cleans to Hendrix/Page).


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> I want to see some photos of that!



My stash? I'm temp living in an apt due to work so I don't have a music room per se, instead I have a living room rig and the rest in my son's room lol. I made a small "rock/blues" board with about 15 pedals. I bought a Boss ES8 and a MIDI loop extender to add 8 more loops - still haven't set up! Also have an unused G-System to go with my rack dirt rig (Soldano SP77, Hafler Triple Giant, Fryette PS2 50w and some preamp pedals like Zerrer, AMT, and Le Lead). About 30-40 pedals are in a pile in the living room next to the pedal rigs (Bassman and Tone King combos)... wife is super happy about this lol. And then there's a bunch of metal dirt pedals in a separate pile in my son's bedroom / my guitar room for a separate metal board I was building and haven't. So yeah... I need to take a week off and just make all this happen lol. I'll def have to take some photos lol.

Also, I forgot to mention:

Best pedal/company no one has heard of - Leqtique and L'Effects. Leqtique is a Japanese company that sells pedals designed by Shun Nokina (a master effects builder like BJFE). Leqtique is the full size brand, and L' is the mini versions. Since they are import only they can get expensive. The L' ones are priced much better. Jake Cloudchair does some amazing demos of all them. I've spoken with him and he thinks some of the similar/same models are actually better in the full size due to differences in components/circuit design. The only one I have right now is the L' 10/10 which is their ultra high gain one. It sounds massive. It is a Cali Mesa type pedal with ridiculous bass and a modern sound. Luckily you can roll back the bass. I've tried the 9/9 which is more rock>metal. Jake said he swears by the full size 9/9 being noticeably better FWIW (The rest are all closer comps). And for those Tosin Abasi fans out there, they made a sig one for him that usually runs $200+ which I have not tried so I have no comment on.

Also... One Control might be the best new company I've tried. The Lingonberry OD (higher gain version of their uber-versatile Strawberry OD) and Anodized Brown MIAB are amazing! They are mini pedals and I was wary, but they deliver. They play well with any of my rigs and have killer tone.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> My stash?



Yea, I just love seeing people's arrangements of massive pedals. 



USMarine75 said:


> Best pedal/company no one has heard of - Leqtique and L'Effects. Leqtique is a Japanese company that sells pedals designed by Shun Nokina (a master effects builder like BJFE).



Yea, @StevenC loves those. I smuggled back a 9/9 for him from Fukuoka. I didn't think it sounded quite as good as Cloudchair's demos, which are amazing, but still good as far as distortion pedals go. I guess what I'm surprised with is that they could get much praise from you given that you have some of this bigger preamp pedals. I've seen some guys list Leqtiques for sale with the Empress Heavy listed as possible trade, so I'm sort of curious if that trumps it.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Yea, I just love seeing people's arrangements of massive pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, @StevenC loves those. I smuggled back a 9/9 for him from Fukuoka. I didn't think it sounded quite as good as Cloudchair's demos, which are amazing, but still good as far as distortion pedals go. I guess what I'm surprised with is that they could get much praise from you given that you have some of this bigger preamp pedals. I've seen some guys list Leqtiques for sale with the Empress Heavy listed as possible trade, so I'm sort of curious if that trumps it.



FWIW I didn't like the Empress Heavy, but I also dont think I had it dialed in well and through the proper rig. I found it far too loose and boomy... with no clarity. Sounded just cheap and flubby. But I also ran it into the clean channel rather than as a preamp. And at the time I was told it handled high gain well. I wonder if I dialed it back and played with it, it had killer rock and lower gain metal tones? I also did not like the Bogner Uber which i bought at same time, so take that FWIW.

The 10/10 is insane, but I've never cranked the power amp. I wonder if it is too bassy for high volumes?


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Best pedal/company no one has heard of - Leqtique and L'Effects. Leqtique is a Japanese company that sells pedals designed by Shun Nokina (a master effects builder like BJFE). Leqtique is the full size brand, and L' is the mini versions. Since they are import only they can get expensive. The L' ones are priced much better. Jake Cloudchair does some amazing demos of all them. I've spoken with him and he thinks some of the similar/same models are actually better in the full size due to differences in components/circuit design. The only one I have right now is the L' 10/10 which is their ultra high gain one. It sounds massive. It is a Cali Mesa type pedal with ridiculous bass and a modern sound. Luckily you can roll back the bass. I've tried the 9/9 which is more rock>metal. Jake said he swears by the full size 9/9 being noticeably better FWIW (The rest are all closer comps). And for those Tosin Abasi fans out there, they made a sig one for him that usually runs $200+ which I have not tried so I have no comment on.


I looooooove my 9/9. I get it to do so many different things, so I've never settled on any settings with it. Since this is the GAS thread:












Best tone I've ever had was Masvidalien into a bunch of Leqtiques into a Koch Startrooper at Musikmesse.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Best tone I've ever had was Masvidalien into a bunch of Leqtiques into a Koch Startrooper at Musikmesse.



#allthebuzzwords


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> I looooooove my 9/9. I get it to do so many different things, so I've never settled on any settings with it. Since this is the GAS thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best tone I've ever had was Masvidalien into a bunch of Leqtiques into a Koch Startrooper at Musikmesse.







hehhhehh he said cock* 

*yes I know that's not the real pronunciation


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> I looooooove my 9/9. I get it to do so many different things, so I've never settled on any settings with it. Since this is the GAS thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best tone I've ever had was Masvidalien into a bunch of Leqtiques into a Koch Startrooper at Musikmesse.



Awesome! I'd be curious of your opinion of the L' vs the Leqtique versions? I loved the Leqtique 9/9 when I played it. I've been eyeballing the L' mini, but Jake C has me convinced to just buy the Leqtique one instead.

Try the 10/10 if you haven't. Wow.


----------



## dirtool

made of mango,looks sweet


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Awesome! I'd be curious of your opinion of the L' vs the Leqtique versions? I loved the Leqtique 9/9 when I played it. I've been eyeballing the L' mini, but Jake C has me convinced to just buy the Leqtique one instead.
> 
> Try the 10/10 if you haven't. Wow.


Unfortunately haven't tried the L' pedals. Was going to get a couple until narad was strolling past a store in Japan and sent my a picture of the window display. I guess I'll add the 10/10 to the list.


----------



## park0496

single hum stef 8 w/ Floyd


----------



## mnemonic

damn, that looks really sweet.


----------



## park0496

Whoops... it's his standard P/U layout.. still pretty sweet! It's at 5:06 in the Inside Deftones' "Around the Fur"


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfO--8hg_I1/


----------



## MickD7

Restarted said:


> Bad GAS for a headless, especially a Mayones. I could place an order for one and pick it up from Axe Palace when I'm in NY in December, or I could proceed with my plan and place an order for an Aristides and pick it up next April when I'm in The Netherlands. Feeling very lucky to actually be torn between two guitars I never thought I'd be able to own, but still, this is a very hard decision even though they're completely different (because I really want both).



My band supported Leprous back in January and I got to have a play on both of Tor’s Artisides 8 strings. With out a doubt some of the nicest guitars I have ever played. They are a strong contender for me if I ever get the funds together, the neck profile and weight of the instrument are so comfortable it’s not even funny.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

The new Mick thomson models. oh my gawd! Im getting one soon and will posting about it!


----------



## Spicypickles

Those mick Thompson guitars are perfect. I have some severe gas, regardless of the band. Perfect specs.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Spicypickles said:


> Those mick Thompson guitars are perfect. I have some severe gas, regardless of the band. Perfect specs.




I would have to agree. I would love to see him come out with a model with a floyd rose and I would be in heaven! It would also be pretty cool if he could come out with a Double rhoads or King V with those same specs in both the hard tail and a floyd rose. Man if he does that my wallet will be taking a huge beating


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea, Rhoads version would be amazing. Jackson should always have reverse headstocks, every model


----------



## Restarted

MickD7 said:


> My band supported Leprous back in January and I got to have a play on both of Tor’s Artisides 8 strings. With out a doubt some of the nicest guitars I have ever played. They are a strong contender for me if I ever get the funds together, the neck profile and weight of the instrument are so comfortable it’s not even funny.



Yeah I'm placing an order soon. Just the small issue of settling on a finish haha. Torn between the ruby marble and the teal marble


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After buying the Tumnus, I'm still wanting the 2 other One Control pedals I tried. Namely the Golden Acorn and Lingonberry drives. 












And I want one of these for the bass rig:







And of course now hearing these, I'll be getting them. I just want them NOW.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Spicypickles said:


> Yea, Rhoads version would be amazing. Jackson should always have reverse headstocks, every model


 

I agree about the reversed headstocks! I also think on the pro series they should all have painted necks


----------



## USMarine75

dirtool said:


> made of mango,looks sweet



$420 plus shipping???? 



Bloody_Inferno said:


> After buying the Tumnus, I'm still wanting the 2 other One Control pedals I tried. Namely the Golden Acorn and Lingonberry drives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I want one of these for the bass rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course now hearing these, I'll be getting them. I just want them NOW.




I have the Lingonberry, Golden Acorn, and the Anodized Brown. The Lingonberry is a higher gain Strawberry OD and it is awesome. Covers so much ground. Definitely a versatile pedal! The Anodized Brown is a killer MIAB and a fav of mine.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

do I need more dirt pedals? hell naw, but this thing sounds sick, and it distracts me from the fact that I still haven't bought an mi gamma


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> do I need more dirt pedals? hell naw, but this thing sounds sick, and it distracts me from the fact that I still haven't bought an mi gamma



Or you could just buy my Amptweaker pedals for a decent price.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

USMarine75 said:


> I have the Lingonberry, Golden Acorn, and the Anodized Brown. The Lingonberry is a higher gain Strawberry OD and it is awesome. Covers so much ground. Definitely a versatile pedal! The Anodized Brown is a killer MIAB and a fav of mine.



 I'll definitely be getting all of those at some point. I was certainly impressed with the Lingonberry. I was going through that, the Golden Acorn and a Wampler Tumnus and loved the tonal range of the gain knob alone. In the end I had to only walk out with 1 and took the Tumnus since I was looking for a small Klon.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Or you could just buy my Amptweaker pedals for a decent price.


 I could, but I keep blowing my GAS money on pickups


----------



## lurè

I'm gasing for a Waghorn guitar.
No pics needed.


----------



## USMarine75

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'll definitely be getting all of those at some point. I was certainly impressed with the Lingonberry. I was going through that, the Golden Acorn and a Wampler Tumnus and loved the tonal range of the gain knob alone. In the end I had to only walk out with 1 and took the Tumnus since I was looking for a small Klon.



Tumnus rules. It's an always on pedal at the end of my chain. I find nearly every low/mid gain OD, if you roll it back a bit, then add Tumnus, sounds amazing!

I would go Lingonberry and then Anodized Brown if you want a kickass MIAB.

Also check out the VFE Mermaid or Merman. 

And if you like the lower/mid gain stuff, the Snouse Blackbox V2 (with either internal or external switches).


----------



## Zender

The Bo-el MC-7 with the tree-of-life inlay in the neck. Seems like a very strange instrument, with an ugly headstock etc etc... but these things are absolutely awesome players. Onlye the first generation (now something like 13 years ago iirc) were plain tops with that inlay in the fretboard... and I've been hunting one down for a long time now. Still no luck yet.

Here one of the few pictures I've found online:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Reverb's got a 15% off sale for some items, and a set of Fishman KsE set was included. Sooo, fuck it, bought a set.


----------



## prlgmnr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Reverb's got a 15% off sale for some items, and a set of Fishman KsE set was included. Sooo, fuck it, bought a set.



There's a Haar strat calling to me at 15% off....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yeah the wolfgang is cool, but i just want the blue hardware


----------



## nyxzz

^ that hardware looks like it was colored with a blue sharpie


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wonder how that was done? Is it anodized or is it heated until it's turned blue? 

Also it's STILL shocking to see Jack with a modern, high-quality shredder guitar. Like, jesus christ.  I know he's had it for a month or two, but still.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how that was done? Is it anodized or is it heated until it's turned blue?
> 
> Also it's STILL shocking to see Jack with a modern, high-quality shredder guitar. Like, jesus christ.  I know he's had it for a month or two, but still.


i know that sperzel will do a range of colors on their hardware and they powdercoat it iirc. Blueing (ie heating it up) isn't something that would deliver that intense of a blue color on metal.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

You know, just the usual "Alex, you do not need another guitar right now. You are not looking at guitars on the internet today" talk to myself and now I need the Viper black metal.


----------



## cip 123

Dying for an stock RG2228, but seem to have missed the market here in the UK. They were falling out the trees end of 2017!


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> i know that sperzel will do a range of colors on their hardware and they powdercoat it iirc. Blueing (ie heating it up) isn't something that would deliver that intense of a blue color on metal.



Sperzels use anodizing... I actually had the same company they use do the hardware on the Grape Eight so it would match the tuners


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Sperzels use anodizing... I actually had the same company they use do the hardware on the Grape Eight so it would match the tuners


ah I figured they were powder coating since that's an easy way to color metal and it's relatively durable if done right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I had a feeling it wasn't powder coating since it looked less painted on and it looked like it still had some metallic sheen to it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had a feeling it wasn't powder coating since it looked less painted on and it looked like it still had some metallic sheen to it.


some examples of powdercoating..


----------



## Restarted

Restarted said:


>



GAS won. Aristides Teal Marble Satin 070 with burnt chrome BKP Aristides Customs ordered. Wiring the deposit tomorrow, picking it up in person next year in late April/early May


----------



## prlgmnr

cip 123 said:


> Dying for an stock RG2228, but seem to have missed the market here in the UK. They were falling out the trees end of 2017!


PMT have got a used one in.


----------



## cip 123

prlgmnr said:


> PMT have got a used one in.



Yea it's listed pretty high, though I've sent them an email


----------



## prlgmnr

It's a bit steep, I'll grant you that.

Been there for a while though so they might be prepared to come down.


----------



## cip 123

prlgmnr said:


> It's a bit steep, I'll grant you that.
> 
> Been there for a while though so they might be prepared to come down.


Actually had a trade deal for my 7 for a mint 2228...buy the guy was in Germany and I don't have a way to ship, I was gutted


----------



## Vyn

Huge boner at the moment for one of these. It would have to be a custom shop order as it's not part of their regular line. But urgh <3


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> i know that sperzel will do a range of colors on their hardware and they powdercoat it iirc. Blueing (ie heating it up) isn't something that would deliver that intense of a blue color on metal.



Yeah i have the Sperezel blue anodized tuners and it is very blue... not just like the BKP burned chrome look. This is the stock photo but the ones I received looked bluer IIRC.


----------



## crackout

I've been GASing for a Varberg recently. Badly.




Minus the pickguard. Minus the fanned frets. *sigh*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

crackout said:


> I've been GASing for a Varberg recently. Badly.
> 
> View attachment 60529
> 
> 
> Minus the pickguard. Minus the fanned frets. *sigh*


I can't understand how they thought not putting any contours on the front or back would be comfortable.


----------



## crackout

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't understand how they thought not putting any contours on the front or back would be comfortable.


My guess is they decided against contours to keep the sandwich looks as best as possible.


----------



## mnemonic

I really want to try my hand at building an amp. I’d love to build an SLO clone, but I’m wondering if that might be too complicated to start with, even though I’ve built a ton of pedals and I’m fine working with PCB’s and soldering. 

Also sourcing all those parts will be more difficult than with pedals, as brand and type seems to matter a lot more in high voltage amps than it does in pedals.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

The world needs more seafoam green as far as I am concerned.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Something like this is killing me.


----------



## USMarine75

Either...











Also this which I missed out on by a week:


----------



## Restarted

ImNotAhab said:


> The world needs more seafoam green as far as I am concerned.



I want a seafoam green amplifier. And maybe a strat but I don't need that now.


----------



## USMarine75

Restarted said:


> I want a seafoam green amplifier. And maybe a strat but I don't need that now.


----------



## Restarted

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 60602


I'd never heard of these before (I'm very basic when it comes to amps). Just checked out some youtube vids and holy hell they sound sweet. For that price you'd expect that, but still...


----------



## USMarine75

Restarted said:


> I'd never heard of these before (I'm very basic when it comes to amps). Just checked out some youtube vids and holy hell they sound sweet. For that price you'd expect that, but still...



Yeah. If you shop they can be had for $1800, which is pretty great for a boutique Marshall clone with that many options. You basically get a Fender Blackface clean with a Marshally EL34 lead. You can stack the channels (Gain 2) for more gain and increased articulation (because naturally less compressed than most lead or 2nd lead channels IMO)... and the gain also increases when you crank the master due to preamp and power amp distortion circuits. It is 50W or 18W switchable and has a surprising amount of low end, as well as cutting Marshall midrange. It will cover anything from metal to jazz and I can't say enough great things about it. 10/10 amp and worth trying!


----------



## Restarted

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah. If you shop they can be had for $1800, which is pretty great for a boutique Marshall clone with that many options. You basically get a Fender Blackface clean with a Marshally EL34 lead. You can stack the channels (Gain 2) for more gain and increased articulation (because naturally less compressed than most lead or 2nd lead channels IMO)... and the gain also increases when you crank the master due to preamp and power amp distortion circuits. It is 50W or 18W switchable and has a surprising amount of low end, as well as cutting Marshall midrange. It will cover anything from metal to jazz and I can't say enough great things about it. 10/10 amp and worth trying!



Damn. Which exact model is this? There's no way I can get a head (or anything loud) now, but definitely want to keep it in mind for the (hopefully near) future when it's time to buy.


----------



## USMarine75

Restarted said:


> Damn. Which exact model is this? There's no way I can get a head (or anything loud) now, but definitely want to keep it in mind for the (hopefully near) future when it's time to buy.



The Redplate Magica. Check Reverb for used ones they pop up now and then in that price range.

The Redplate is one of the only ones I've heard that really does both equally well. The other is the Splawn Quickrod EL34 (or KT88 if you really need the headroom and booming bass). With 3 "gears", 2 OD and lead volume boost channels, B+ voltage drop (sag), and pre/post-2007 (open vs more modern flat EQ) tone controls you can cover nearly all Marshall ground from death metal to vintage.

There's also other amps like the Tone King Royalist (with built in attenuator) if you want something more vintage with Marshall BB/Plexi/JTM tones... or the KSR Juno or Fortin Hiwatt that are much more modern focused.

However, the big selling feature is that the Redplate Magica is the only Marshall I've ever heard with a 10/10 Fender clean channel to go with the Marshall dirt. So, kind of an unbeatable combo right there!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's so beautiful


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> The Redplate Magica. Check Reverb for used ones they pop up now and then in that price range.



Hey, TGP is leaking! Those amps are great though. As are the Royalist mkIIs. I recently got a carol-ann too, which is tonally not in that space, but I'm just kind of shocked the quality of amp you can get these days for $1500-2000 if you go a bit off the beaten path.


----------



## Zado




----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Hey, TGP is leaking! Those amps are great though. As are the Royalist mkIIs. I recently got a carol-ann too, which is tonally not in that space, but I'm just kind of shocked the quality of amp you can get these days for $1500-2000 if you go a bit off the beaten path.



I flame that site on a daily basis... especially Tag. lol

I went with the Tone King Sky King, which narrowly beat out the Imperial II for me.

That Magica is legit and should be on more people's radar. Plus they do a mod that makes it even heavier. I only sold mine because I moved into an apt and someone gave me far more than I paid... but I'll definitely own one again.

And the Splawn QR EL34 is one of the best all around EL34 amps I've ever played and it only cost me around $1k. So I totally agree about being able to score some amazing amps in that price range!


----------



## Vyn

I've got a boner for lunchboxes at the moment:


----------



## Seabeast2000

I am stewing hard on one of these. They just seem to do A LOT and have 3 very useable channels w/ teh brootz and teh cleanz and teh in betweenz. (apologies)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

WHY WON'T THE PRS BARITONE GAS GO AWAY


----------



## feraledge

A whole mess of guitars, as per usual. But these are really calling my name:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Because you keep watching vids and looking at pics of it online.


----------



## WintermintP

If I had all the money in the world I would've bought this and swapped the pickups with 81-7Hs.

https://www.espguitars.com/products...?category_id=1963530-horizon-series-guitars-3

WintermintP


----------



## FloridaRolf

Damn I need another Flying V, would probably go with Ran guitars.
I'd choose a Mayones Vidius but they won't do anything but their standard 25.4" scale on them, what a shame.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love the way these look


----------



## gunch

Vyn said:


> I've got a boner for lunchboxes at the moment:



Joe Haley from Psycroptic gave his Triaxis up for one of these, kind of disappointing that EVERY ONE of my favorite guitarists are going for 5150IIIs but oh well


----------



## Vyn

silverabyss said:


> Joe Haley from Psycroptic gave his Triaxis up for one of these, kind of disappointing that EVERY ONE of my favorite guitarists are going for 5150IIIs but oh well



Haha, that's kind of why I want one, I've been getting lessons off of Joe lately. Love the tone he gets.


----------



## Seabeast2000

silverabyss said:


> Joe Haley from Psycroptic gave his Triaxis up for one of these, kind of disappointing that EVERY ONE of my favorite guitarists are going for 5150IIIs but oh well


Well, since I am surely not one of your favorite guitarists, you should be plus-appointed when I get one.  See my logic? Its why I have to get a 5153, for your well-being.


----------



## gunch

Vyn said:


> Haha, that's kind of why I want one, I've been getting lessons off of Joe lately. Love the tone he gets.



Fuck for real dude? That's awesome!

Why did he go for the little one though is he going to just plug it into bigger heads when hes playing live like his Triaxis?


----------



## Vyn

silverabyss said:


> Fuck for real dude? That's awesome!
> 
> Why did he go for the little one though is he going to just plug it into bigger heads when hes playing live like his Triaxis?



Yeah, I live a 10min-15min bus ride away from where he does lessons. Awesome dude, my playing is going through the roof at the moment!

He actually uses the 15w live! It was the funniest thing at Download in VIC, the tech pulls this huge 6505+ off of a 4x12 and then Joe just sets this little 15w 5153 on top of it. Glorious haha. He said it sounds the same as the 50w but with less headroom. He doesn't normally have his amp cranked hard anyway and it's always mic'd up and fed back through the monitors anyway. Plus it's carry-on so less weight for luggage required.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado




----------



## SatanicToaster




----------



## Glades

SatanicToaster said:


> View attachment 60704
> View attachment 60705



This guitar looks so good, but the neck profile is awful. The darn thing feels like a baseball bat.


----------



## Samark

Very cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SatanicToaster said:


> View attachment 60704
> View attachment 60705



This is me right now. Considering the Horizon 3 or the Schecter Kenny Hickey for a B-tuned guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is me right now. Considering the Horizon 3 or the Schecter Kenny Hickey for a B-tuned guitar.


Always liked the Hickey model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> Always liked the Hickey model.



Same. I've been trying to get along with a 7-string Ibanez, but no luck. Just gonna sell it and put that towards the Hickey or the LTD H3.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same. I've been trying to get along with a 7-string Ibanez, but no luck. Just gonna sell it and put that towards the Hickey or the LTD H3.


That green is the shit.


----------



## MoonJelly

Type O is probably my favorite band, period. I would like to snag a Kenny Hickey sig as well.






Would love to find his old sig as well and tape the fret markers like he did


----------



## Seabeast2000

MoonJelly said:


> Type O is probably my favorite band, period. I would like to snag a Kenny Hickey sig as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to find his old sig as well and tape the fret markers like he did


Good to know, huge TON fan here.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Either a Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170 or Ibanez TSA15H. Not sure which to get.


----------



## rifftrauma

Ships out tomorrow!


----------



## Seabeast2000

rifftrauma said:


> Ships out tomorrow!


This thread....my image identifier indexing is not on par.....what is this, a Jackson maybe? Looks teh awesome and I love that paint job.


----------



## rifftrauma

Aristides Good Sir!


----------



## gienek

rifftrauma said:


> Ships out tomorrow!




Omg omg omg omg! This is my new favourite Aristides!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My plans for an RG752 is currently in jeopardy since some other RG temptations are coming up:







It's not often I come across an RG570, and this colour is perfect for me to jam in the Dark Matter 2 set. I WANT IT I WANT IT! 






This used RG550 would be excellent for my modding plan of no neck pickup, SD Cool Rails (or Lil 59) middle, Distortion bridge. Ditch the gawdy gold hardware (gotoh bridge) and make an all black stealth machine. 






A jewel blue RG570...


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My plans for an RG752 is currently in jeopardy since some other RG temptations are coming up



RG570


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

narad said:


> RG570



Normally I would go for that, but my most recent RG just happens to be a ruby red RG570 so I'm wanting the 750 more.


----------



## jrui

Ibanez M8M


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> RG570



I messed up, it's actually an RG750. Accidentally typed it as 570 due to force of habit.  Now I saw the guitar again, I want it even more. Will have to pull some strings this weekend...


----------



## Albake21

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My plans for an RG752 is currently in jeopardy since some other RG temptations are coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not often I come across an RG570, and this colour is perfect for me to jam in the Dark Matter 2 set. I WANT IT I WANT IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This used RG550 would be excellent for my modding plan of no neck pickup, SD Cool Rails (or Lil 59) middle, Distortion bridge. Ditch the gawdy gold hardware (gotoh bridge) and make an all black stealth machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jewel blue RG570...


Damn I love all three of these!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Well, I secured the RG750, ordered the Dimarzio Dark Matter 2 set and a pair of chrome knobs. Happy is me. 

NGD thread once mods are done.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I went deep down the youtube rabbit hole and now have incurable gas for a revv.


----------



## Restarted

KnightBrolaire said:


> I went deep down the youtube rabbit hole and now have incurable gas for a revv.




Seen this? Sorry this definitely will not help.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I went deep down the youtube rabbit hole and now have incurable gas for a revv.




Seen a lot of hate for Revv around these parts because of all the internet hype and whatnot, but from the clips I've heard, they sound legit good. They reminds me of KSRs, just with more 5150/Recto flavor. I also have a pal that owns a 7-40 and the G3 pedal and he loves them to death.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seen a lot of hate for Revv around these parts because of all the internet hype and whatnot, but from the clips I've heard, they sound legit good. They reminds me of KSRs, just with more 5150/Recto flavor. I also have a pal that owns a 7-40 and the G3 pedal and he loves them to death.


Yeah I was looking into a KSR orthos or MI Gamma as well, but this just makes it more difficult to choose. My MKIV and kemper generally do a good job of calming the amp gas when it flares up, but right now it's exceptionally bad. I think I'll try and hold out unless I see a good deal on the gen 100p or mi gamma.


----------



## narad

At $2k I think they're a good deal outright, no need to wait


----------



## dirtool

heavy gasing for the metallic satin finishes


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah I was looking into a KSR orthos or MI Gamma as well, but this just makes it more difficult to choose. My MKIV and kemper generally do a good job of calming the amp gas when it flares up, but right now it's exceptionally bad. I think I'll try and hold out unless I see a good deal on the gen 100p or mi gamma.



Contact the owner, Michael Ibrahim. MI Audio had a ridiculous deal over the holidays that included shipping and taxes. I mean RIDICULOUS. Plus he's awesome to deal with anyways.

You're welcome. lol


----------



## davis1224

Really want a prestige reversed headstock Ibanez, the rgr652ahbf dont quite catch my eyes at first until I saw them in person.
I think they really nailed this with the black hardware color, gonna swap the pickups to black covered one tho


----------



## feraledge

Some things might be coming together nicely in the next month or two. So time to hone it in a bit here on one of these three (most likely):


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't "need" it, but I've love one so I can have a better guitar for drop C or drop B. Hmm...

AND JUST BECAUSE:


----------



## Zado

2nd degre black belt. Do want.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

What is this sorcery?
Adjustable nut?

Universum Guitars if anyone wants to know without watching the video
Jump to the time where he shows it


----------



## odibrom

Warwick has been doing the adjustable nut thing for quite some time on their basses, about the same solution...

Dude doesn't know what coil split is? sure he can play, but couldn't he just do a small research before shooting the video?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

odibrom said:


> Warwick has been doing the adjustable nut thing for quite some time on their basses, about the same solution...
> 
> Dude doesn't know what coil split is? sure he can play, but couldn't he just do a small research before shooting the video?



About the coil split thing, I know right? 

DOVYDAS is NOT a gear guy. He makes that very (implicitly) apparent in many of his videos. He's one of those types that you won't see on a guitar forum I think. The just do whatever and play music and couldn't care much less about the specific details of how they get there kind of people.


----------



## ofu

Too bad I'll never be able to afford custom shop grade ESP, but still can drool over this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ofu said:


> Too bad I'll never be able to afford custom shop grade ESP, but still can drool over this
> View attachment 61070


that's a custom shop? it's so basic looking..


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's a custom shop? it's so basic looking..


Blame DCGL, they placed the order.


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## KnightBrolaire

so classy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dat color


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I bought a Marshall 8100 (finally ) and am getting back into getting physical amps. 

So these are on my radar...


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I bought a Marshall 8100 (finally ) and am getting back into getting physical amps.
> 
> So these are on my radar...


That MT15 is super tempting for only $650 and that's coming from an all digital guy.


----------



## Gravy Train

Incoming next week - Jackson USA B8 Soloist 

View media item 946


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i like pointy more aggressive looking les pauls, plus she has some interesting wood choices on her builds


----------



## Samark

I really like the recessed TOM on this, classy


----------



## r33per

Samark said:


> I really like the recessed TOM on this, classy


It *is *nice, but all I can think of is: what's a TOM?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Thanks to a friend I am now gassing about getting another 1077xl or derivative thereof. I deeply regret selling the black one i had, as that one was awesome, i have no idea why I figured at the time it was important to have yet another universe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

r33per said:


> It *is *nice, but all I can think of is: what's a TOM?


tune o matic bridge.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Be still my beating heart:


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Be still my beating heart:


Do it.


----------



## Restarted

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Be still my beating heart:



Saw it on their instagram and felt things I've never felt before. I prefer 7 strings, HH pickups and a hardtail or nonlocking trem, but I'd still buy this.


----------



## MoonJelly

yes, @spongebrick is killing it.


----------



## feraledge

Restarted said:


> Saw it on their instagram and felt things I've never felt before. I prefer 7 strings, HH pickups and a hardtail or nonlocking trem, but I'd still buy this.


Do it. Order the other one. Buy the pair.


----------



## Restarted

feraledge said:


> Do it. Order the other one. Buy the pair.



Not possible. Just put a down payment for an Aristides last month.


----------



## dirtool

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Be still my beating heart:


yeah,esp just reserves all awesome finished for their custom made, and sells us black guitars


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dirtool said:


> yeah,esp just reserves all awesome finished for their custom made, and sells us black guitars


If you want the bling bling, gotta break out the kaching


----------



## musicaldeath

Man those Albor guitars look cool...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want an ERG classical guitar, even if it's more of a harp guitar.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Justin Broadrick (aka God!) giving me Schecter GAS, I'll have to look into this one further:


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Alonious_Monk said:


> Justin Broadrick (aka God!) giving me Schecter GAS, I'll have to look into this one further:



Is that the UV finish PT7 or is that a purple model?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alonious_Monk said:


> Justin Broadrick (aka God!) giving me Schecter GAS, I'll have to look into this one further:


I'd like that a lot more with a flat top to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alonious_Monk said:


> Justin Broadrick (aka God!) giving me Schecter GAS, I'll have to look into this one further:



He's not using BlackHart guitars anymore?

Thank god. 

Makes sense for him to go back to Schecter.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

LeviathanKiller said:


> Is that the UV finish PT7 or is that a purple model?



PT7!!! Thank you! Was trying to remember what model it was 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's not using BlackHart guitars anymore?
> 
> Thank god.
> 
> Makes sense for him to go back to Schecter.



Haven't seen him use BlackHart guitars in a while, and looking at them I can see why.


----------



## MoonJelly

The PT7 with a carved top reminds me of when BC Rich made one for Meegs of Coal Chamber. The carve top was what made it a US only model, in an age when BC Rich wasn't awash with mediocrity.

Now I feel old.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> yes, @spongebrick is killing it.


he does the best fades. some of the color combos are siiiiick


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why does japan get all the cool stuff ;_;


----------



## A-Branger

ok people, get it right, Mahogany is NOT RED! 

stop staining it red!, I blame stupid Gibson


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A-Branger said:


> ok people, get it right, Mahogany is NOT RED!
> 
> stop staining it red!, I blame stupid Gibson



Yeah, but that Crying Star Classic cherry stain is awesome. Personally I think it looks better than any Gibson finish the guitar is trying to emulate.

For the longest time I wanted a Xiphos with that finish. I was planning to do that years ago trying to find the XPT700FX. Though now I have one, it looks fine as is... I might hunt for another...


----------



## thraxil

Alonious_Monk said:


> Justin Broadrick (aka God!) giving me Schecter GAS, I'll have to look into this one further:



My first 7-string was a 1999 Schecter C-7+, which I tracked down after seeing Justin playing that model (back in early Jesu days). Ultimately, I couldn't get along with the chunky neck, but it was a solid guitar for the money (I paid about $200 for it used at the time).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wanting another "big" head. 

So definitely GASing for one of these


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I kind of want these so I can try out the fishman pickups








I usually hate white guitars but this is a pretty nice looking one (and it's 25.5" scale). Can't stand the aftermath bridge pup though.




also thinking about the ltd bb600, it's a 27" scale eclipse, but the inlays are kind of stupid.


----------



## park0496

GAS for this custom shop Heady


----------



## Spicypickles

That is fantastic


----------



## Womb raider

This thing is so badass


----------



## Seabeast2000

Green guitars are necessary


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Womb raider said:


> This thing is so badass



Not recommended for people with kids (it reminds me of baby poo if I look long enough) 
I can honestly say I've never seen anything like that before! Pretty sweet! Almost like a Van Gogh "Starry Night" kind of swirl.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Not recommended for people with kids (it reminds me of baby poo if I look long enough)
> I can honestly say I've never seen anything like that before! Pretty sweet! Almost like a Van Gogh "Starry Night" kind of swirl.


I hope the official name for that color is baby shit green.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hope the official name for that color is baby shit green.


I'm more in the "scum pond" green myself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Infant Diarrhea Giygas Swirl.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Infant Diarrhea Giygas Swirl.



Spinach Smoothie Re-Emergence


----------



## feraledge

Really hoping it's true that Sage Metallic Mint Green won.


----------



## Spicypickles

If the hardware wasn’t gold, the sea foam would be ace.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Not recommended for people with kids (it reminds me of baby poo if I look long enough)
> I can honestly say I've never seen anything like that before! Pretty sweet! Almost like a Van Gogh "Starry Night" kind of swirl.


I thought this finish was so cool..... and then I was eating when I read this and it made me both sick and hate this finish. Thanks!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> I thought this finish was so cool..... and then I was eating when I read this and it made me both sick and hate this finish. Thanks!



I really liked it too but then I thought about it too long


----------



## KnightBrolaire

....must....resist...buying...it


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> ....must....resist...buying...it



That's hawt


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> That's hawt


back isn't half bad either


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Narrowed it down to one of these boyes. 

One of my favorite models on the AX8 was the Mark 4, so might as well get the real thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Narrowed it down to one of these boyes.
> 
> One of my favorite models on the AX8 was the Mark 4, so might as well get the real thing.


lol that's what happened to me with my kemper, I got serious GAS for a mkiv because of some profiles I had, and ended up getting a real one


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> lol that's what happened to me with my kemper, I got serious GAS for a mkiv because of some profiles I had, and ended up getting a real one



I still want a JP-2C after my experience with all of the profiles of Mark amps on my Kemper and the models on the Axe-Fx lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> lol that's what happened to me with my kemper, I got serious GAS for a mkiv because of some profiles I had, and ended up getting a real one



Yeah, it's either the Mark 4 or the Mark 5. Not sure which to get. 

I've been listening to a lot of Sevendust and Dark New Day lately, so I'm more biased towards the 4.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it's either the Mark 4 or the Mark 5. Not sure which to get.
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of Sevendust and Dark New Day lately, so I'm more biased towards the 4.


ask @Wizard of Ozz he's got pretty much all the mark series heads. I'm pretty biased towards the 4 since that's what I have right now, though the III sounded super fucking mean when I tried one a couple of weeks back.


LeviathanKiller said:


> I still want a JP-2C after my experience with all of the profiles of Mark amps on my Kemper and the models on the Axe-Fx lol


From what I've heard there's no reason to get the jp2c over the mkiv or mkv unless you REAAAALLY want that accurate IIC+ sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> ask @Wizard of Ozz he's got pretty much all the mark series heads. I'm pretty biased towards the 4 since that's what I have right now, though the III sounded super fucking mean when I tried one a couple of weeks back.



The 5s seem more common, but I wonder how accurate the 5 can be to the 4? The 4 seems to be the most unique sounding of the bunch. It's got a more scooped sound compared to the others, but has this insane growl when recorded. it just sounds fucking killer in a mix.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> ask @Wizard of Ozz he's got pretty much all the mark series heads. I'm pretty biased towards the 4 since that's what I have right now, though the III sounded super fucking mean when I tried one a couple of weeks back.
> 
> From what I've heard there's no reason to get the jp2c over the mkiv or mkv unless you REAAAALLY want that accurate IIC+ sound.





Interesting...
I also want a JVM410H (would get a 210 though) as well thanks to profiles though haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> Interesting...
> I also want a JVM410H (would get a 210 though) as well thanks to profiles though haha




Yeah, the clips I heard show the 4 sounding completely different than the JP2C. The 4 sounds VERY aggressive in the midrange, while the JP2C sounds smoother. I bet the Mark 5 sounds much closer to the JP2C.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Interesting...
> I also want a JVM410H (would get a 210 though) as well thanks to profiles though haha



JVM410 is also on my bucket list, right after the revv gen and the mi gamma 
I don't know if that's the most accurate comparison. The guy who made that demo even said that he didn't match the eq/settings.
this is a pretty solid vid comparing the iii, iv and V


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm going by what owners have said, but the thing that intrigues me about the Mark 4 is the "rawer" sound. I've seen some people describe it as smooth or liquidy, but I don't get that impression. It seems to be the meanest sounding head of the bunch, with the JP2C being the most polite. 

Plus if I were to go by the Axe models alone, the USA Lead definitely did seem to have more aggressive bite than either the IIC+(+) or the USA Pre.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going by what owners have said, but the thing that intrigues me about the Mark 4 is the "rawer" sound. I've seen some people describe it as smooth or liquidy, but I don't get that impression. It seems to be the meanest sounding head of the bunch, with the JP2C being the most polite.
> 
> Plus if I were to go by the Axe models alone, the USA Lead definitely did seem to have more aggressive bite than either the IIC+(+) or the USA Pre.


from what I've experienced the III is pretty raw, and the iv is comparatively smoother but still able to get quite aggressive. I'd say none of the newer ones are quite as raw as the III. The V/JP2C they can also get pretty aggressive ( at least on par with the iv ) as far as I can tell from kemper profiles/demo vids.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> from what I've experienced the III is pretty raw, and the iv is comparatively smoother but still able to get quite aggressive. I'd say none of the newer ones are quite as raw as the III. The V/JP2C they can also get pretty aggressive ( at least on par with the iv ) as far as I can tell from kemper profiles/demo vids.



Gonna be a real bitch figuring out which amp to get.  It's either the Mark 4 or the Mark 5 because I love both the Mark 4's lead channel and Mark 5's extreme mode.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna be a real bitch figuring out which amp to get.  It's either the Mark 4 or the Mark 5 because I love both the Mark 4's lead channel and Mark 5's extreme mode.


buy both, compare them, then sell the loser


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> buy both, compare them, then sell the loser



Sure, just lemme take out a massive loan.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sure, just lemme take out a massive loan.


gotta get teh loanz if u want teh toanzzz


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> gotta get teh loanz if u want teh toanzzz



Well either will have to wait, since I finally found an R&R SL/LD.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

An E X T R A T H I C C Les Paul shape. Probably gonna buy myself one of these soon (ESP LTD EC-1000T):


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dat finish


----------



## Vyn

I think one of these needs to happen:


----------



## curlyvice

Vyn said:


> I think one of these needs to happen:
> View attachment 61972



Yea dude those are awesome. I'm either going to snag a 6 in the white or wait for the reissue of the walnut burl hype. 

The GTRs are such sick guitars for the money.


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> I think one of these needs to happen:
> View attachment 61972


going for your avatar pic, I think you need one of those SX 10th


----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> going for your avatar pic, I think you need one of those SX 10th



I really do. Although I'm currently in talks about acquiring a very special 6 string Goliath. Have had a few financial setbacks lately, but looks like a corner has turned and hopefully I'll be able to manage both!


----------



## Albake21

Vyn said:


> I think one of these needs to happen:
> View attachment 61972


I'd love one, I just don't want to wait over a year to finally get it. That's why I've never gone through with getting an Ormsby.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> ask @Wizard of Ozz he's got pretty much all the mark series heads..



Did just that a couple of days ago.

Motherfucker is making me GAS for a Mark III blue stripe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did just that a couple of days ago.
> 
> Motherfucker is making me GAS for a Mark III blue stripe.


he was the one that really pushed me towards the mkiv


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> I really do. Although I'm currently in talks about acquiring a very special 6 string Goliath. Have had a few financial setbacks lately, but looks like a corner has turned and hopefully I'll be able to manage both!



niiice what you geting? or are you talking about one of the re-finished ones? :O



Albake21 said:


> I'd love one, I just don't want to wait over a year to finally get it. That's why I've never gone through with getting an Ormsby.



fair enough, cant blame you. Hopefully things would be smooth now that all the CITES stuff is over and things are going back to normal. ETA for that run is December, hopefully they stick to the plan. You could always keep an eye to them and grab one from a dealer once they arrive, in that way you wont really had to "wait" for it. If it happens cool, if dont then you didnt had your money away waiting. Same with the other runs, run 5 should be ready pretty soon, and run 6 to follow closely (where my Hype is, dying to get it now)... and jsut snatch a spare or one by a dealer

love your caption on your avatar tho hahaha


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> I'd love one, I just don't want to wait over a year to finally get it. That's why I've never gone through with getting an Ormsby.



I can understand that, especially as over in the states there's barely any wait times when ordering a guitar. Over here in Australia, 12-month-plus wait times are common with all brands - I had to wait over a year just to order a basic X-Series Jackson.



A-Branger said:


> niiice what you geting? or are you talking about one of the re-finished ones? :O



Yeah, one of the refinished ones, the blue/purple sanded-through finish with the white pickup bobbins


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> Yeah, one of the refinished ones, the blue/purple sanded-through finish with the white pickup bobbins




I though it was sold!!.... OMG that one came up such a fucking beauty. Maked me wish I didnt jumped on a spare so quickly and waited to see what Perry was gonna do with re-finish, completely forgot he likes to do that with damaged ones. Same with Matt's B&W veneer painted blue and zebras pups, fucking beauty.

Dont get me wrong I love my B&W veneer one, but I wish it was painted in magenta <3


----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> I though it was sold!!.... OMG that one came up such a fucking beauty. Maked me wish I didnt jumped on a spare so quickly and waited to see what Perry was gonna do with re-finish, completely forgot he likes to do that with damaged ones. Same with Matt's B&W veneer painted blue and zebras pups, fucking beauty.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I love my B&W veneer one, but I wish it was painted in magenta <3



It was sold to me haha. I've had some difficulties with finances lately, Tasmania where I live got massively flooded about a month back and it's been a nightmare getting insurance claims through. I've been out of pocket for some stuff (I'll get the money back when the claim goes through but until then, brutal). I was going to pull out of it but then Perry offered to hold it for me. Seriously, that dude is a legend.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Yeah, one of the refinished ones, the blue/purple sanded-through finish with the white pickup bobbins


jealous, that finish is sick. reminds me of a gobstopper.


----------



## Albake21

A-Branger said:


> fair enough, cant blame you. Hopefully things would be smooth now that all the CITES stuff is over and things are going back to normal. ETA for that run is December, hopefully they stick to the plan. You could always keep an eye to them and grab one from a dealer once they arrive, in that way you wont really had to "wait" for it. If it happens cool, if dont then you didnt had your money away waiting. Same with the other runs, run 5 should be ready pretty soon, and run 6 to follow closely (where my Hype is, dying to get it now)... and jsut snatch a spare or one by a dealer
> 
> love your caption on your avatar tho hahaha



That's probably what I'll end up doing as that always seems to happen. Just like in the recent couple weeks when the Goliaths starting shipping I saw a bunch of new ones for sale on Reverb. Hell some of them being from Ormsby himself.

Thank you! haha


----------



## feraledge

Bottom right (or the Hipshot version) has my name all over it. Timeline is looking good too. So this and the Charvel Angel sig 7 or LTD Black Metal Viper 7 and I'm all racked up.


----------



## BenjaminW

$4 per gal-oh sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## mnemonic

Equivalent of $6.47 per gallon here, I gotta drive this car with a pathetically small engine.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

$2.50 here 
I feel sorry for you guys. Dang

when the "Post Your GAS" thread turned into "Post Your GAS Prices"


----------



## MoonJelly

Where is it 2.50?? I thought my area was the cheapest in the US but I'm at 2.70


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> Where is it 2.50?? I thought my area was the cheapest in the US but I'm at 2.70


A Valero in a town 15 mins away from me has ~that price. And I have a little quick stop in my town that's around $2.55 - $2.60. Haven't checked within the passed few days, but the prices went down a few cents.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I seem to be heavily in need of a Sunn Beta Lead in my life.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

MoonJelly said:


> Where is it 2.50?? I thought my area was the cheapest in the US but I'm at 2.70



Like @HeHasTheJazzHands. The deep South states are pretty cheap


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Put a lot of gear on the chopping block to fund a Mesa Mark IV and some other shit. 

But once the time comes to get some gear back...






itwillbemine


----------



## odibrom

you guys are seeing too much Rig Run Downs from Premier Guitar's youtube channel...


----------



## MoonJelly

LeviathanKiller said:


> Like @HeHasTheJazzHands. The deep South states are pretty cheap


Lol I thought I was in the South... Not deep enough I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> Lol I thought I was in the South... Not deep enough I guess.



I live in a state that lives or dies by the oil economy.


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> Bottom right (or the Hipshot version) has my name all over it. Timeline is looking good too. So this and the Charvel Angel sig 7 or LTD Black Metal Viper 7 and I'm all racked up.




Im reaaaaaaaally toying with the idea of getting a hipshot one, as the Metallica fanboi in me is fully drooling about it. But then the logical part in me is like "its too big" "you can fit it anywhere if you need to move away, IF you play standing up this guitar only looks cool hanging down which you never do" hahaha

I also love the Stardust....But Im also waiting for a sparkle color, I need some sparkle in my life


----------



## A-Branger

also GAS (or better said Petrol) prices here is anywher from 1.35-1.55$ per litre


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> Im reaaaaaaaally toying with the idea of getting a hipshot one, as the Metallica fanboi in me is fully drooling about it. But then the logical part in me is like "its too big" "you can fit it anywhere if you need to move away, IF you play standing up this guitar only looks cool hanging down which you never do" hahaha
> 
> I also love the Stardust....But Im also waiting for a sparkle color, I need some sparkle in my life


There’s nothing that can quench explorer GAS but something explorer shaped. They’re big, but they’re so cool that it’s a reminder of how rad it is. I’m leaning Floyd, but if it was ToM over Hipshot I’d probably go ToM. The beveled wing should help.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> There’s nothing that can quench explorer GAS but something explorer shaped. They’re big, but they’re so cool that it’s a reminder of how rad it is. I’m leaning Floyd, but if it was ToM over Hipshot I’d probably go ToM. The beveled wing should help.



I'm surprised he doesn't offer a ToM.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm surprised he doesn't offer a ToM.


I’d guess it’s to simplify the neck angle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> I’d guess it’s to simplify the neck angle.



Could do a recessed ToM/String-Thru like on the Ibanez APEX2s.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Could do a recessed ToM/String-Thru like on the Ibanez APEX2s.


Guess the kids just love their Hipshots these days.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hipshot>>>>TOM


----------



## eggy in a bready

god, i hate TOMs. i might hate them more than headless guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> Hipshot>>>>TOM





eggy in a bready said:


> god, i hate TOMs. i might hate them more than headless guitars








I dunno if it's because I played most of my learning years playing a ToM-loaded guitar, but goddamn the ToM hate is overblown. 

I can transition from a hartail, to a non-locking trem, to a ToM, and to a loking-trem guitar without any issues. 

Except 3-saddle Tele bridges.
Fuck those.


----------



## eggy in a bready

here's a list of things i would rather do than play a TOM:

slice my wrists on the unfiled frets of a chinese First Act guitar
play a Gibson with Robotuners
read the Sevendust thread
engage in a conversation with Spaced Out Ace


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Guess the kids just love their Hipshots these days.



I believe this is called the "follies of youth"


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> There’s nothing that can quench explorer GAS but something explorer shaped. They’re big, but they’re so cool that it’s a reminder of how rad it is. I’m leaning Floyd, but if it was ToM over Hipshot I’d probably go ToM. The beveled wing should help.



yeah Explorers are awesome, I always wanted one, but never played one, and his being 25.5" with a hipshot kinda sells it to me(and ebony and SSfrets).... I think I would have rather a regular headstock instead of reversed tho, jsut to keep the explorer aesthetics, but meh.

but then I saw hes building couple of Icemans with his Raven twist on then and I was like :O!!!!! due to Iceman being my favourite shape, so Im lik e"should I sve the money instead and get a custom???...could I ever afford one? lol


feraledge said:


> I’d guess it’s to simplify the neck angle.



yup, that was one of the reasons. For the 71's Starlings on run1(I think?) and for the Ravens on run 2 he was originally thinking about using the same wraparound bridge he uses for the customs, he asked me to do some mockups with that bridge too. Using hipshot meat he could keep the same neck angle as on a floyd, which helps a lot to have a simplified design for mass production,


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> yeah Explorers are awesome, I always wanted one, but never played one, and his being 25.5" with a hipshot kinda sells it to me(and ebony and SSfrets).... I think I would have rather a regular headstock instead of reversed tho, jsut to keep the explorer aesthetics, but meh.


I've always loved explorers, but when I finally got a Gibson Gothic, it was super disappointing. It sounded and played like a beast, but the finish and woods were awful. Neck was just like rubber cement with a tiny bit of sweat, fretboard flaking off just from touch... Eh. But 25.5"? Yeah, keeps pulling me towards Kelly's which my brain is 50/50 with on the look. So I'm stoked Sully is doing this, because it's got the benefits of a Snakebyte without losing the Explorer and Sully vibes. 
As far as headstock orientation, if you aren't going hockey stock, reversed is always best. I'll lean on the master of the unofficial MX/EXP, RRR Customs: 







A-Branger said:


> but then I saw hes building couple of Icemans with his Raven twist on then and I was like :O!!!!! due to Iceman being my favourite shape, so Im lik e"should I sve the money instead and get a custom???...could I ever afford one? lol


The answer with Sully is "one of each" but finances don't always agree. It's a hard one. I absolutely love the Raven and was set on going on that Run, but the revised Elita definitely wins. I'm not an Iceman guy per se, but it really works well with Sully's aesthetics. 



A-Branger said:


> yup, that was one of the reasons. For the 71's Starlings on run1(I think?) and for the Ravens on run 2 he was originally thinking about using the same wraparound bridge he uses for the customs, he asked me to do some mockups with that bridge too. Using hipshot meat he could keep the same neck angle as on a floyd, which helps a lot to have a simplified design for mass production,


For whatever reason, on hardtails I go TOM > Hipshot > Wraparound. I need to try one of those Trellas to prove me otherwise. I've learned not to doubt Sully, but still need to be swayed on those. Not unlike my opinion of wraparound PRS's, they can leave a bit more dead space than my palm likes. Hipshot isn't a no for me, but I think the TOM would look better here. But I'd probably go Floyd anyways.


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> The answer with Sully is "one of each" but finances don't always agree. It's a hard one. I absolutely love the Raven and was set on going on that Run, but the revised Elita definitely wins. I'm not an Iceman guy per se, but it really works well with Sully's aesthetics.


Im already getting one of the 71's of run 1 haha, plus I just got a Goliath and waiting for my runn6 Hype(and drooling to get another Hype), Damn Sulyl and Ormsby taking all my money hahah. 

I was on the fence with the Raven, its a love/hate relationship with me. Some days they jsut just right, but most days they look too "big" for me. Like I would love a Sully take on a RD instead, something like the Balager Hyperion would be perfect. But the Elita is looking pretty dang good, as its not too far from an explorer shape, which I alawys though it was the best, I ahte the EX from LTD, never liked the Kellys, Chapman gosthfret was bit meh, and the new Solar I feel the angles are wrong on the front horn. Snakebite was right, but I canrt deal with plain white/black gutiars. Give me that unicorn Sparkle finish he did on the NAMM Raven and I would be 90% sold heheh

But yeh that raised elevation works pretty cool with the Iceman shape, plus with his 3x3 headstock (which fun fact, it was inspired by the original Iceman). But at the same time I would love a Trella, althouhg for a Sully custom Iceman is taking the lead. But being a bassplayer first Im dying to get a custom bass first..... I need money ahhhgg$



feraledge said:


> Hipshot isn't a no for me, but I think the TOM would look better here



TOMs specially with the stoptail they do look great visually, but have been playing an Ibanez with a flaoting tremolo for too much time, my hand is used to it. I had an Eclipse for a brief time and I could never get my hand on the sweet spot for muting and never liked the small surface area. Plus to intonate the bitch was a pain in the ass, that without counting all the times I changed the bridge height when changing strings and cleaning the guitar (I know there are locking versions of it), but still, I dont want TOMs in my life anymore


----------



## Spicypickles

I always loved RRR's exploders, they were serious kit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i barely use my hm300, but I still want a more pimped out hm2 like the throne torcher.


----------



## Albake21

I'm really thinking about buying an Ibanez RGA121. Cheap price used and they are like a blank canvas for modding. I want to refinish one, change the pickups, add locking tuners, and maybe change the knobs to black hipshot o-rings. I'll definitely make a progress thread about it if I do.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's so _ a e s t h e t i c_


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Gibson gas just hit hard...






Normally I'd wait until I stumble into a 70s Ibanez lawsuit equivalent, but that's becoming harder and harder nowadays. Plus this V is going rather cheap.


----------



## JD27

ESP Configurator is back, go forth and create thy GAS!


Daddy needs a new Viper.


----------



## Spicypickles

I was messing with it earlier. 

M3, reverse classic stock, flame maple top, see thru black burst, Floyd, maple board. 

You came? Me too.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> ESP Configurator is back, go forth and create thy GAS!
> 
> 
> Daddy needs a new Viper.


Yes! That white one looks sick as shit.


----------



## odibrom

it needs white pickups and chrome hardware...


----------



## dirtool

only thing i hate is no volute


----------



## ThePIGI King

See, I was all set to get some studio monitors tomorrow after work...and last night the GAS bit me. Incoming NGD soon...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if only it didn't have a trem


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I need me some korina lovin'







I also need me some Lace lovin'


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I still want that shuriken. I NEEED A GOOD SITAR SOUND


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> I still want that shuriken. I NEEED A GOOD SITAR SOUND



I tried the Shuriken at Gearfest last week. To be honest, while I thought it was cool, I understand now why people were complaining about palm muting. It just feels and sounds horrible when doing palm mutes. You can tell that it's not normal pickups.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> I tried the Shuriken at Gearfest last week. To be honest, while I thought it was cool, I understand now why people were complaining about palm muting. It just feels and sounds horrible when doing palm mutes. You can tell that it's not normal pickups.


oh well, scratch it from the list then. I think I'll try and track down a digitech weapon pedal instead.


----------



## Glades




----------



## Glades

And this RGR752 which I pre-ordered and hopefully I'll have by September, If my GAS doesn't turn me elsewhere.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Glades said:


>


Is that just a galaxy black RG652FX?


----------



## CapinCripes

All my need.


----------



## A-Branger

this is just pure sex. Shame I already have too many guitars (or would have soon) to justify another. Plus Im lacking in funds..... but this is jsut puuuurrrfect(more than this would be a CU version of it, but its a $ I would never be able to reach, so this SE is just right), I just wanna cry :'(


----------



## Randy

KnightBrolaire said:


> I still want that shuriken. I NEEED A GOOD SITAR SOUND






Albake21 said:


> I tried the Shuriken at Gearfest last week. To be honest, while I thought it was cool, I understand now why people were complaining about palm muting. It just feels and sounds horrible when doing palm mutes. You can tell that it's not normal pickups.





KnightBrolaire said:


> oh well, scratch it from the list then. I think I'll try and track down a digitech weapon pedal instead.



I didn't know palm muting was essential to a playing sitar  The Shuriken is the newest and coolest looking Variax yeah, but the technology is almost entirely unchanged from even the originals. If you're overly concerned with spending $1000+ on a guitar with useable sitar and questionable palm muting ability, just buy an original for <$250 and call it a day. I had an OG Variax and sold it to finance a JTV, and the modeling was honestly a lateral move.

As far as the palm muting complaints, the 'unnatural'-ness is overstated. You hear that and assume it means you're hearing un-muted sounds but that's not accurate. My only complaint about the palm muting is that it doesn't have a ton of dynamics, it still sounds like palm muting but aggressive but that's how you're supposed to palm mute in metal anyway. If it bothers you too much, you're in luck because you can just switch to the magnetic pickups if you're using a newer model anyway.


----------



## Vyn

CapinCripes said:


> All my need.



Urgh. This. <3


----------



## xzacx

A-Branger said:


> this is just pure sex. Shame I already have too many guitars (or would have soon) to justify another. Plus Im lacking in funds..... but this is jsut puuuurrrfect(more than this would be a CU version of it, but its a $ I would never be able to reach, so this SE is just right), I just wanna cry :'(



This is so close to really cool looking, but the black scoop in the cutaway is very detracting IMO. The natural wood looked so much better in the cutaway on the Trampas and Ebony versions that Brian's did.


----------



## A-Branger

xzacx said:


> This is so close to really cool looking, but the black scoop in the cutaway is very detracting IMO. The natural wood looked so much better in the cutaway on the Trampas and Ebony versions that Brian's did.


because the back of the guitar and neck is black just like his CU was, but because theres no top, only a vener they paint the whole scoop.... although they could have just painted till the body line, and leave the mapple top part of it in stained blue, even when theres no figure top only veneer it still could look good. But I guess theres more work involved.

I still like the scoop in black tho


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Randy said:


> I didn't know palm muting was essential to a playing sitar  The Shuriken is the newest and coolest looking Variax yeah, but the technology is almost entirely unchanged from even the originals. If you're overly concerned with spending $1000+ on a guitar with useable sitar and questionable palm muting ability, just buy an original for <$250 and call it a day. I had an OG Variax and sold it to finance a JTV, and the modeling was honestly a lateral move.
> 
> As far as the palm muting complaints, the 'unnatural'-ness is overstated. You hear that and assume it means you're hearing un-muted sounds but that's not accurate. My only complaint about the palm muting is that it doesn't have a ton of dynamics, it still sounds like palm muting but aggressive but that's how you're supposed to palm mute in metal anyway. If it bothers you too much, you're in luck because you can just switch to the magnetic pickups if you're using a newer model anyway.


ehh I realized I just want the sitar sound more than anything so I'm going to try and grab the weapon pedal. The 28" baritone shuriken really intrigued me but I probably wouldn't use most of the features besides the banjo/sitar settings, so it's not worth it for me.


CapinCripes said:


> All my need.


kelly stars are the tits.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Randy

KnightBrolaire said:


> ehh I realized I just want the sitar sound more than anything so I'm going to try and grab the weapon pedal. The 28" baritone shuriken really intrigued me but I probably wouldn't use most of the features besides the banjo/sitar settings, so it's not worth it for me.



That's fair. I mostly just wanted to clarify about the technology because as someone who got into Variax in the last year, the first thing EVERYbody does with a technology they've never used before is google "*insert product* reviews" and the same couple pages about the palm muting come up. And at early release, the palm muting was REALLY bad but that was addressed in a fairly early firmware update. But people see that and either immediately 'nope' or the first thing they do when they pick one up is start palm muting hardcore and over-analyze it.

The guitar uses DSP modeling, and the bulk of what you're hearing are just EQ/pitch/delay adjustments to simulate (probably not dissimilar from that The Weapon is doing). It's not like a VST audio generator or something, it's literally just piezo signals through those EQ/pitch/delay settings; it's not like it's simulating pick attack or something exceedingly complicated. The reason for the palm muting abnormalities is because your hand rests between the string and the pickup (since it's in the bridge), so putting your hand down cuts down on the amount of vibration that reaches the pickup, whereas palm muting with mags, the palm is dulling the string movement but the magnetic pickup is underneath the part of the string still getting _the most_ movement. Before the firmware update, the lack of vibration to the piezo wasn't giving the DSP enough input to sound fully, so the main thing they did with the update was just turn up the threshold for signal detected by the piezo.

Like I said above, the only thing IMO 'unnatural' about the palm muting is that it's pretty aggressive sounding if you do it exactly the same as you do on a guitar with magnetic pickups. Supposedly if you palm mute on a different area (closer to the bridge or further from the bridge, I don't remember) it sounds even more natural. Or, like I said, get a model with mag pickups as an option.

I don't mean that directed at you, just as general knowledge for anyone else reading this.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

USMarine75 said:


>









Sorry


----------



## dirtool

simple and brutal


----------



## Lada The Great

Something crazy like these would be neat


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I might break my rule about no more 7 strings for this one


----------



## I play music

dirtool said:


> simple and brutal


But only 22 frets :-(


----------



## Zado




----------



## manu80

Couldn’t resist ...between my love for jackson/charvel and crazy finishes....just found an original j50 pup to make it line the oroginal and we’re set
Love the extra jumbo frets !!!!
Also picked up a peavey jp usa moonlight blue


----------



## manu80

Double post sorry


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> I might break my rule about no more 7 strings for this one


Oh my.... where can I find this one?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Oh my.... where can I find this one?


axe palace


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> axe palace


Damn that thing is so damn nice. The satin neck is a huge plus for me since the normal SE has gloss. But dammit I really can't buy anything right now lol.


----------



## Womb raider

This top is .
I don't even mind the blade headstock on this one either.


----------



## feraledge

manu80 said:


> View attachment 62572
> Couldn’t resist ...between my love for jackson/charvel and crazy finishes....just found an original j50 pup to make it line the oroginal and we’re set
> Love the extra jumbo frets !!!!
> Also picked up a peavey jp usa moonlight blue


That's rad. Krueger fire crackle DNA.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been searching around for a guitar just to derp in standard tuning with... Dunno what, but it's one of these for sure.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That KV trying to pass off as a Gibson V isn't fooling ANYONE!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That KV trying to pass off as a Gibson V isn't fooling ANYONE!


And that's why I want it. 

I honestly love it. Willing to give it a shot. If not, I'm gonna try an actual proper black V. 

...Or just get a PRS SE again.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And that's why I want it.
> 
> I honestly love it. Willing to give it a shot. If not, I'm gonna try an actual proper black V.
> 
> ...Or just get a PRS SE again.


Eh. The "POINTY METAL GUITAR" aspect mixed with Zakk style block inlays make for one "Ehh, I'll pass" type of guitar to me. I'd rather have a Hamer Vector.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh. The "POINTY METAL GUITAR" aspect mixed with Zakk style block inlays make for one "Ehh, I'll pass" type of guitar to me. I'd rather have a Hamer Vector.


Is that huge pickguard covering top routes or what?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> Is that huge pickguard covering top routes or what?


Who knows. Maybe. That or it's completely pointless and just there for looks. (Aside from anchoring the pickups, that is.)


----------



## I play music

Lada The Great said:


> Something crazy like these would be neat


I imagine these a bit difficult to play ;-)


----------



## xzacx

I really wanted to like the Scott Ian V but the inlays just ruined it. They’re more normal sized on the Custom Shop version but I still didn’t look quite right. I probably would have bought one if it had sharkfins or even dots. At least they didn’t put the awful AT headstock on like the KV2T though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually love everything you guys hate about it.  The big '67-style pickguard, the block inlays... I do wonder why they went for block inlays, though? Scott Ian's Gibson V (supposedly the basis for this guitar) only had regular dot inlays.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh. The "POINTY METAL GUITAR" aspect mixed with Zakk style block inlays make for one "Ehh, I'll pass" type of guitar to me. I'd rather have a Hamer Vector.



Vector's are based on the '58 V. Reason I like the Ian V is because it's based on the '67, which I prefer.  

I'm not totally sure if I'll even get the V, though.  I've heard mixed things about modern import Jacksons. IF I got a Jackson, I'd probably get some kinda MiJ one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually love everything you guys hate about it.  The big '67-style pickguard, the block inlays... I do wonder why they went for block inlays, though? Scott Ian's Gibson V (supposedly the basis for this guitar) only had regular dot inlays.
> 
> 
> 
> Vector's are based on the '58 V. Reason I like the Ian V is because it's based on the '67, which I prefer.
> 
> I'm not totally sure if I'll even get the V, though.  I've heard mixed things about modern import Jacksons. IF I got a Jackson, I'd probably get some kinda MiJ one.


So many V choices that don't require %80 pick guard tops but hey, at least you have a Hickey ya lucky SOB.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do wonder why they went for block inlays, though? Scott Ian's Gibson V (supposedly the basis for this guitar) only had regular dot inlays.


you already replied to your own question



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gibson V




I mean, unless there was a special edition, sig, or custom, Gibson Vs come with dots. So he prob didnt had an option, now he does


----------



## feraledge




----------



## KnightBrolaire

me likey


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kinda want to get a cheap Squire for the body, a decent Fender Strat type neck, locking tuners, typical Strat tremolo, a Duncan 59 or DiMarzio Super Distortion, single volume, etc. and paint it like Eddie did with the Frankenstrat and Bumblebee. Not a replica like everyone else does, but just something along those lines.

EDIT: I'm kinda thinking maybe green and red if I do this. Then I can add some of my love of horror films to the guitar.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

I was gassing for an Aristides (hnnggggg), but after supporting Voyager last week, I really want a Duvell again...and there happens to be some in my local store...will have to shift some gear on but its tempting.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> me likey


I like it too. Is it new or rare?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> I like it too. Is it new or rare?


not that I know of. I was just randomly looking at Vs on reverb and saw that one. it's the jeff waters annihilation V if you're curious.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

More focused than ever to get that RG752 but then come the 70s Lawsuit Ibbys again...






I used to care if these are bolt-ons (usually will pass until a good set neck version comes along) but now I don't care anymore. I just want one of these.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need sparkles. it's getting bad enough that I've started looking at refinishing epiphones just so I can have a cheap sparkly guitar to beat up and trash




this one would be the tits


----------



## A-Branger

sparkles are life.... everyone needs a sparkle guitar in their colection


----------



## Glades

KnightBrolaire said:


> I need sparkles. it's getting bad enough that I've started looking at refinishing epiphones just so I can have a cheap sparkly guitar to beat up and trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one would be the tits


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> I need sparkles. it's getting bad enough that I've started looking at refinishing epiphones just so I can have a cheap sparkly guitar to beat up and trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one would be the tits


I don't even like pink guitars and I'd rock the hell out of that pink sparkle Aries.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Glades said:


>


----------



## Mayhew

Bloody_Inferno said:


> More focused than ever to get that RG752 but then come the 70s Lawsuit Ibbys again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to care if these are bolt-ons (usually will pass until a good set neck version comes along) but now I don't care anymore. I just want one of these.



Dude, I have a '71 Ibanez Les Paul from the first batch of 200 built. It's bolt-on and it rocks. Everybody that plays it is usually pretty surprised. It plays awesome. Don't fear the bolt-on.


----------



## soldierkahn

Not sure if Ive mentioned these but uhhh, mmmmyesh...... Axe Palace just got one in stock for $3500
https://axepalace.com/guitars/ibanez/ibanez-rga6ucs-gfb.html#.W0gA1tJKjDc

Now I just need one in 7 string version with 26.5 or 27 scale..... a boy can dream


----------



## Seabeast2000

soldierkahn said:


> Not sure if Ive mentioned these but uhhh, mmmmyesh...... Axe Palace just got one in stock for $3500
> https://axepalace.com/guitars/ibanez/ibanez-rga6ucs-gfb.html#.W0gA1tJKjDc
> 
> Now I just need one in 7 string version with 26.5 or 27 scale..... a boy can dream


For shame on Ibanez USA for not bringing these in. SHAME! dingggg...SHAME! dingggg... SHAME!


----------



## soldierkahn

The906 said:


> For shame on Ibanez USA for not bringing these in. SHAME! dingggg...SHAME! dingggg... SHAME!



thats what Im sayin!!! lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mayhew said:


> Dude, I have a '71 Ibanez Les Paul from the first batch of 200 built. It's bolt-on and it rocks. Everybody that plays it is usually pretty surprised. It plays awesome. Don't fear the bolt-on.



Yeah it used to bother me before. But I've since changed my tune thanks to regretting to pull the trigger on a lawsuit cherry Ibby Flying V I once had the chance of snagging.

...but a hardtail 7 is my current priority at the moment. We'll see if this is still around afterwards.


----------



## r33per

Glades said:


>


----------



## dirtool

I play music said:


> But only 22 frets :-(







maybe this one?


----------



## feraledge

Modest GAS by comparison, but it's really speaking to me even more these days.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i was about ready to just make a star body or order one on warmoth. then i saw this arbor star.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was about ready to just make a star body or order one on warmoth. then i saw this arbor star.



I've been wanting a Charvel Desolation star myself. Or the rare as fuck LTD RL-600.














Hell I've been wanting a Charvel of *any* kind the passed few weeks.  Particularly a Style 2. 











Get my Slipknot on and tune it down to B.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been wanting a Charvel Desolation star myself. Or the rare as fuck LTD RL-600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I've been wanting a Charvel of *any* kind the passed few weeks.  Particularly a Style 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get my Slipknot on and tune it down to B.


I've been contemplating getting a jackson gus g star or that arbor I posted just so I'd have something cool to beat up. I'm leaning more towards the gus g sig since I like having a neck pup.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Been gasing bigtime on these lately.. Luckily it's not the most expensive gas, but coming across one in Norway is a bigger problem..


----------



## Womb raider

Snowcone Viper. Yes please


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ulvhedin said:


> Been gasing bigtime on these lately.. Luckily it's not the most expensive gas, but coming across one in Norway is a bigger problem..


Nice. What model is it?


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was about ready to just make a star body or order one on warmoth. then i saw this arbor star.


pretty interesting to see a star boddy is basically an explorer with the rear section cut


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A-Branger said:


> pretty interesting to see a star boddy is basically an explorer with the rear section cut


yep that's what most of em are


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> pretty interesting to see a star boddy is basically an explorer with the rear section cut


That's what Wayne Charvel supposedly based the Star guitar on. An Explorer with the ass end hacked out.

At least this pretty famous one


----------



## Seabeast2000

The star shape reminds me of:


----------



## Seabeast2000

The906 said:


> Nice. What model is it?


Disregard, Eerie Dess Swirl it is!


----------



## Ulvhedin

The906 said:


> Disregard, Eerie Dess Swirl it is!


Yeah, I see the damn dinkys all the time, but never a eerie dess one, haha..


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Womb raider said:


> Snowcone Viper. Yes please



LOL
A much better name for the finish!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ulvhedin said:


> Yeah, I see the damn dinkys all the time, but never a eerie dess one, haha..


Very tempting.....


----------



## Vyn

The906 said:


> Very tempting.....
> View attachment 62737



I mean this in a completely good-natured way, but fuck you Americans and your amazing prices/selection of used gear. gear. That Kelly <3


----------



## AdenM

Trying to sell my old Japanese RG570 as fast as possible for this bad ting. Cockstock Horizon fam for lyfe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want a j rockett archer or a vfe mermaid.


----------



## skmanga

sadly i got hit with a major case of GAS over the past week....

Dying to own an Ibanez RG 2228a/2228WH/2228 or any solid color RG852 variant!
U____U


----------



## dirtool

if it is a blank fretboard.........


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's obnoxious and I love it


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's obnoxious and I love it


Someone was inspired by the Xiphos. And now I want a pink Xiphos.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> Someone was inspired by the jackson warrior. And now I want a pink warrior.


fixed that for you


----------



## MickD7

Since they got announced the Ormsby Goliath 8 String has been on my mind....

Guess who just locked in his order for the Blue Green Chameleon


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's obnoxious and I love it


Holy hell I want this guitar, but you can have the pink, I’d go trans white or something a bit more subtle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Holy hell I want this guitar, but you can have the pink, I’d go trans white or something a bit more subtle.











there's also a solid matte black one with no pinstripe.


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> fixed that for you



I'm a very large Ibby whore as of late, so I immediately think Xiphos.

Only Jackson I'd ever play is a Rhodes or the Dave Davidson sig.


----------



## odibrom

Is it me, or those Ormsbys look to have strings parallel to each others? Most likely it's just an optical effect due to those fanned frets, but damn, looks weird..


----------



## xzacx

The fanned frets really work with the flow of that design - not that that's the purpose of a multi-scale, but they often look odd. This one is really complimentary aesthetically though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> I'm a very large Ibby whore as of late, so I immediately think Xiphos.
> 
> Only Jackson I'd ever play is a Rhodes or the Dave Davidson sig.


the dave davidson sig is a warrior lol


----------



## BrailleDecibel

AdenM said:


> Trying to sell my old Japanese RG570 as fast as possible for this bad ting. Cockstock Horizon fam for lyfe.


That guitar looked so familiar to me...and then it hit me where I had seen one like it before:


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> the dave davidson sig is a warrior lol


The sexiest warrior.

Also this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not into the top at all, but the body shape and overall color scheme are basically what I would get








Hate the headstock, but otherwise this is awesome


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

KnightBrolaire said:


> not into the top at all, but the body shape and overall color scheme are basically what I would get



Wow, I LOVE that top. It almost looks like a picture of a lake with hills in the background, LOL.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I never felt too strongly one way or the other about the Ibanez Talman shape, but seeing it all gothed out in a single-hum configuration for this (presumably) LACS one-off...not bad!


----------



## Vyn

One of these is definitely getting ordered:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> More focused than ever to get that RG752 but then come the 70s Lawsuit Ibbys again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to care if these are bolt-ons (usually will pass until a good set neck version comes along) but now I don't care anymore. I just want one of these.



UPDATE: The 2350CS is now off to the tech. Then it's coming home to daddy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> One of these is definitely getting ordered:
> 
> View attachment 62972



It makes sense that a Rhoads would look cool with fanned frets, but for some reason I never made the connection. 

Yeah, it looks cool. 

Also, I'm GASsing super hard for this. Might finally be getting one next month, though.


----------



## I play music

Vyn said:


> One of these is definitely getting ordered:
> 
> View attachment 62972


Almost perfect. Something makes it look a bit weird to me. I think it might be the lower wing having a different angle. Like without the cutaway this wing would meet the fretboard around the 12th fret instead of the 17th where the upper wing meets the fretboard. Anyone understand what I mean?


----------



## I play music

BrailleDecibel said:


> I never felt too strongly one way or the other about the Ibanez Talman shape, but seeing it all gothed out in a single-hum configuration for this (presumably) LACS one-off...not bad!


I think every guitar looks better in 100% black with only a single bridge humbucker ;-) Doesn't get any more metal than that.


----------



## Restarted

Add me to the Ormsby GAS list. The seafoam goliath has a mahogany body. iwant.jpeg


----------



## narad

Vyn said:


> One of these is definitely getting ordered:
> 
> View attachment 62972



I have a strong dislike for Ormsby but credit where credit's due -- that's pretty amazing.


----------



## Isidore

Ordered my GAS target today (in 7, not 6) ... now the waiting game begins..


----------



## Zachman1750

I am dying for a custom shop strandberg, 6 string, ideally with tremolo. Makes me sad that the Sweden custom shop got closed in favor of the USA one. I've had a few OS models and am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I probably wouldn't be able to play it for shit, but I really want a hurdy gurdy or a guitarviol


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Even though I've disliked all the Jem 7vwh 6strings,for some reason I've really wanted a Jem 7v7 lately. Like good luck finding one, I don't think they sold many at all...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

damn you @Hollowway for giving me 8 string gas again


----------



## feraledge

Having a hard time deciding.













This is what that unicorn sparkle (possibly the current leader) looks like:


----------



## Albake21

feraledge said:


> Having a hard time deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what that unicorn sparkle (possibly the current leader) looks like:



Definitely the sparkle! It just looks super nice with the black hardware.


----------



## The 1

feraledge said:


> Having a hard time deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what that unicorn sparkle (possibly the current leader) looks like:




Unicorn Sparkle for sure


----------



## I play music

feraledge said:


> Having a hard time deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what that unicorn sparkle (possibly the current leader) looks like:



Orange.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> not into the top at all, but the body shape and overall color scheme are basically what I would get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate the headstock, but otherwise this is awesome



Who's the maker?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Who's the maker?



blue/black one is skervesen, green explorer is made by mcnaught guitars


----------



## xzacx

feraledge said:


> Having a hard time deciding.



My vote


----------



## xzacx

Double post


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> Having a hard time deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what that unicorn sparkle (possibly the current leader) looks like:



If the iceblue one came with black hardware and zebra pups I would go for that one. Like the one I did earlier in one of my mockups. But now for me the unicorn sparkle takes the win. I saw that raven at NAMM and the finish is so awesome in person, i kept telling Sully to use it for these hehehe. I just have to made up my mind between that and a stardust spare from run one. Leaning bit more towards the Elita because sparkle and Metallica/explorer thing. Plus finally one at 25.5”


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> If the iceblue one came with black hardware and zebra pups I would go for that one. Like the one I did earlier in one of my mockups. But now for me the unicorn sparkle takes the win. I saw that raven at NAMM and the finish is so awesome in person, i kept telling Sully to use it for these hehehe. I just have to made up my mind between that and a stardust spare from run one. Leaning bit more towards the Elita because sparkle and Metallica/explorer thing. Plus finally one at 25.5”


Agreed on the blue with black hardware and zebra pups. I think I'll hold my ice/sonic blue itch getting scratched till there's a maple FB option on something at some point. 
And we've got it, the one that was calling most:


----------



## feraledge

Also, maybe some scratchers will shift things my way a bit:


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> Also, maybe some scratchers will shift things my way a bit:


hahaha I was about to tell you about that one. Its a great choice tho 

Im already getting a 71’ in iceblue so I do getting my blue fix. But the feral green stardust they endup changing the color to a surfgreen. That pic Sully posted on the group. A surfgreen with mapple board and black hardware/pickguard/headtock/pups its a finish Ive always wanted on a guitar. So thats why im torn, because i live a sparkle too and on an explorer its getting hard to pass


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> hahaha I was about to tell you about that one. Its a great choice tho
> 
> Im already getting a 71’ in iceblue so I do getting my blue fix. But the feral green stardust they endup changing the color to a surfgreen. That pic Sully posted on the group. A surfgreen with mapple board and black hardware/pickguard/headtock/pups its a finish Ive always wanted on a guitar. So thats why im torn, because i live a sparkle too and on an explorer its getting hard to pass


Yeah, it's way too hard to pass up. And you know I've got to stay true to feral green. But I've already got that one covered. I'm not in a position to spring for a 624 right now, but I can just say it's incentive to wait for the 724. Especially since I have to anyways.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I reaalllly want a mesa f100. I'm curious how the big boi version of my f30 sounds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hated how this looked at first... But the shape has finally grown on me. And I want a more metal '84-inspired Explorer, so this'll be the ticket after I get my Mark IV.


----------



## lurè

Just clicked a coupe of links and now I'm GASing for:

- a JP2C
- a Boss ES-8
- a GFI Specular Reverb ad at least 3 Empress pedals


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I have so much it is ridiculous.

I want a Balaguer 7 string.
Hype guitar
Scumback BM75 LD
KOT
Helix

My stomach hurts


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i made the mistake of going down the amp demo rabbit hole on youtube and now I really want a randall diavlo 100 or an EOD88.


----------



## Albake21

Man I've been really wanting a longer scaled 6 string to try some lower tunings on a 6. I wish Ibanez still made their 6 string RGD prestige. It's exactly what I'm looking for...


----------



## Ikke

ESP Guys! Some hyper rare and hyper beautiful ESP Horizon Customs just popped up on Yahoo Auctions.


----------



## Vyn

Ikke said:


> ESP Guys! Some hyper rare and hyper beautiful ESP Horizon Customs just popped up on Yahoo Auctions.



That purple, Jesus Christ that's beautiful!


----------



## Spicypickles

Ughhhhh that see thru blue with reverse stock!!!!


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> ESP Guys! Some hyper rare and hyper beautiful ESP Horizon Customs just popped up on Yahoo Auctions.


BUY THEM ALL.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> BUY THEM ALL.



AND SEND THE PURPLE ONE TO ME


----------



## MickD7

Everyone of these that I have played or worked on has been amazing. I have nothing like this in my collection and I think it’ll be time to order one at the end of September. It will be a minimum of a 6 month wait but by god it will be worth it. And by the time it lands it’ll be paid off in full and simply just a matter of collecting it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mmmmm crackle star


----------



## prlgmnr

KnightBrolaire said:


>


----------



## Samark

Build is almost done, should be painted in a few weeks! The other is my new quilt top, waiting to be put on an Exotic Dinky inspired guitars


----------



## Vyn

I can't believe I'm saying this because I've been a Jackson guy for fucking YEARS but recently I've been on this huge Ibanez RG Prestige kick:


----------



## xzacx

Vyn said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this because I've been a Jackson guy for fucking YEARS but recently I've been on this huge Ibanez RG Prestige kick:



Funny man, I’ve pretty much been going through the same thing. I haven’t been able to find the right Jackson 7, and now all I can think about is a UV77. Unfortunately I can’t seem to find any of those for sale either.


----------



## Vyn

xzacx said:


> Funny man, I’ve pretty much been going through the same thing. I haven’t been able to find the right Jackson 7, and now all I can think about is a UV77. Unfortunately I can’t seem to find any of those for sale either.



That's exactly where I'm at at the moment - looked into getting a CS Rhoads 7 but because Jackson aren't taking masterbuilt orders (or at least that's what they are telling the Australian reps, we're having no luck. Unless you're signed it's basically not happening). I did look into getting the Trivium USA 7 but for the money it was going to cost and not having the exact specs I was after, couldn't justify it. So now I'm back looking at good old 1527s or the newer 752s, both of which new are less than half the cost and still just as fantastic quality. I've got the RG752ABHF on order which has the specs I'm after minus the pickups but it's only $2.4k AUD as opposed to over $5k AUD. Heck even the US store limited runs like the one I just posted, secondhand here even after importation they are only about $2k AUD.

The other thing is that because of our proximity to Japan, Ibanez is everywhere here. Jackson is much harder to come buy.


----------



## xzacx

Vyn said:


> That's exactly where I'm at at the moment - looked into getting a CS Rhoads 7 but because Jackson aren't taking masterbuilt orders (or at least that's what they are telling the Australian reps, we're having no luck. Unless you're signed it's basically not happening). I did look into getting the Trivium USA 7 but for the money it was going to cost and not having the exact specs I was after, couldn't justify it. So now I'm back looking at good old 1527s or the newer 752s, both of which new are less than half the cost and still just as fantastic quality. I've got the RG752ABHF on order which has the specs I'm after minus the pickups but it's only $2.4k AUD as opposed to over $5k AUD. Heck even the US store limited runs like the one I just posted, secondhand here even after importation they are only about $2k AUD.
> 
> The other thing is that because of our proximity to Japan, Ibanez is everywhere here. Jackson is much harder to come buy.



Ha, the Trivium USA 7 is basically the only one that interests me too. They've popped up here in the U.S. for really good prices in the past (when I wasn't looking), but I don't seem to see them too often period now. I was thinking about just going ahead and buying one of the Custom Shop WR7s left, but decided if I was going to spend that much, I'd rather have a Swirl Universe.


----------



## dirtool

feel a little bit dizzy...


----------



## Vyn

xzacx said:


> Ha, the Trivium USA 7 is basically the only one that interests me too. They've popped up here in the U.S. for really good prices in the past (when I wasn't looking), but I don't seem to see them too often period now. I was thinking about just going ahead and buying one of the Custom Shop WR7s left, but decided if I was going to spend that much, I'd rather have a Swirl Universe.



Totally understand - for the price of what CS/Masterbuilt Jackson's are going for these days, you can spend a little extra and pick up a 25th Universe Swirl which will hold it's value, if not appreciate.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

dirtool said:


> feel a little bit dizzy...


I would call that the Tromaburst because it looks like a bunch of random fluids from a Troma film all puked onto a guitar.


----------



## ThePIGI King

dirtool said:


> feel a little bit dizzy...


I'd call it Schecters jab at Ibanez Universe lovers.


----------



## narad

ThePIGI King said:


> I'd call it Schecters jab at Ibanez Universe lovers.



I'm an Ibanez universe lover and owner, and I love it. How much is it?


----------



## lurè

no matching headstock


----------



## LeviathanKiller

narad said:


> I'm an Ibanez universe lover and owner, and I love it. How much is it?


Already sold, sadly.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BjsQv-xHYow/?hl=en&taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> I'd call it Schecters jab at Ibanez Universe lovers.


pretty sure that ron thorn did the swirls on those guitars and iirc, he also did some of the universe/dna swirls back in the day.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> pretty sure that ron thorn did the swirls on those guitars and iirc, he also did some of the universe/dna swirls back in the day.



Ron did the passion and warfare universe reissues, not the back in the day / DNA ones


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Yup, Ron Thorn did do the Schecter CS swirl pictured above


----------



## Samark

Caparison designs will always be some of my favourites. This guy did an amazing job


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hawt


----------



## narad

Hate to admit it, but looks like Kiesel finally figured the fade out!

Not super GASing but these look pretty cool:






I could use a boden 6, but the thought of immediately having to swap pickups is not thrilling.


----------



## dirtool

I love purple


----------



## Samark




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Samark said:


>


Holy fuck that is a nice guitar!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sparkles AND flamed maple fretboard


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I am not into headless guitars, but I used to have a Fernandes Native X in that exact same blue sparkle finish, and seeing that picture makes me regret selling it even more. 

EDIT: Pic since this is a GAS thread:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BrailleDecibel said:


> I am not into headless guitars, but I used to have a Fernandes Native X in that exact same blue sparkle finish, and seeing that picture makes me regret selling it even more.


I've been dying for a sparkle finished guitar for the better part of a year, but I keep putting off getting one, or finishing up my homebuilds. guess I should finally finish my sparkle destroyers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have a Mesa Mark III and IV for the tight and dry sounds. Looking for something that's darker and more saturated to pair with them.


----------



## I play music

I had totally forgotten about these NS Design basses. I'm now gassing for one but can't even find one to try.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have a Mesa Mark III and IV for the tight and dry sounds. Looking for something that's darker and more saturated to pair with them.



Is that a Randall V2?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> Is that a Randall V2?


 T2 Gus G sig head. Supposed to be brighter, more aggressive, and have more presence on tap. The stock T2 can be super dark.


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> T2 Gus G sig head. Supposed to be brighter, more aggressive, and have more presence on tap. The stock T2 can be super dark.



Sick. I always wanted the Michael Amott sig V2 but I've never seen one in the flesh. It's like they existed for a month and then vanished.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> Sick. I always wanted the Michael Amott sig V2 but I've never seen one in the flesh. It's like they existed for a month and then vanished.


Pretty much what happened.  Mike never even used the head. He used the MTS for a few years then went to Marshall.

The Mike Amott dig is like the Gus G sig. V2 with a brighter, more aggressive sound.


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty much what happened.  Mike never even used the head. He used the MTS for a few years then went to Marshall.
> 
> The Mike Amott dig is like the Gus G sig. V2 with a brighter, more aggressive sound.



Gotcha. Yeah, 15 year-old-Vyn wanted the Amott V2, the Amott sig Zoom G2 pedal and the mirror-plate ESP Ninja V. I'm still judging myself xD


----------



## protest




----------



## pott

protest said:


> View attachment 63631



Nice! I really enjoy playing my Angel. There's quite a lot of bleed from the top's dye to the natural binding which triggers me a bit for a guitar that price; but playability and tone-wise, this thing is AMAZING. A truly inspiring instrument overall.

... I really can't stand those pickups though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> Gotcha. Yeah, 15 year-old-Vyn wanted the Amott V2, the Amott sig Zoom G2 pedal and the mirror-plate ESP Ninja V. I'm still judging myself xD



Honestly I'd love the Ninja V. The shape grew on me over the years. 






Looks so much better than the Dean V he has now.


----------



## protest

pott said:


> Nice! I really enjoy playing my Angel. There's quite a lot of bleed from the top's dye to the natural binding which triggers me a bit for a guitar that price; but playability and tone-wise, this thing is AMAZING. A truly inspiring instrument overall.
> 
> ... I really can't stand those pickups though...



Yea Anderson's all play amazingly well...Is the dye blue by any chance?


----------



## pott

protest said:


> Yea Anderson's all play amazingly well...Is the dye blue by any chance?



Cajun Teal, so I guess close-enough!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Can a guy just get an 8 string set of BKP Impulses for low tunings?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePhilosopher said:


> Can a guy just get an 8 string set of BKP Impulses for low tunings?


nope.
dude nobody really makes an 8 string rail pickup, i've looked.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

protest said:


> View attachment 63631


That burst looks like the burst I always try to make in every online custom guitar builder, but can never quite nail...ahhh, the frustration.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

It has been hurting a lot lately. I will just put it all in one post.


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> nope.
> dude nobody really makes an 8 string rail pickup, i've looked.


EMG does? 808 for example


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> EMG does? 808 for example


i was talking about passives


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was talking about passives


Well then...Lace? Deathbar for example


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was talking about passives





I play music said:


> Well then...Lace? Deathbar for example


Lundgren M8c came also to my mind...anyone knows what it has under the hood? Is it rails?
Lots of builders use it slanted in multi scale guitars, so maybe it uses rails but I have no idea.

EDIT: Agile also makes 8 string pickups with rails I think ...


----------



## Womb raider

All of them


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> Lundgren M8c came also to my mind...anyone knows what it has under the hood? Is it rails?
> Lots of builders use it slanted in multi scale guitars, so maybe it uses rails but I have no idea.
> 
> EDIT: Agile also makes 8 string pickups with rails I think ...


m8c is standard poles and a bar magnet underneath, it just has a cover. rail pickups mean they have metal rails like the x2n or the impulse. Agile only recently started making rail pickups.


----------



## JD27

One of these might be fun.


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> m8c is standard poles and a bar magnet underneath, it just has a cover. rail pickups mean they have metal rails like the x2n or the impulse. Agile only recently started making rail pickups.


I know what you mean with rails but I've never taken off the cover of a M8C pickup so how would I know...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

normally not a fan of buckeye burl or pale moon but my god this is hot, especially the limba/wenge back


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lightbulb has always had great taste in guitars.


----------



## StevenC

Come on ESP, you know you want to...


----------



## DudeManBrother

My God, I’m so tempted to grab this thing. I don’t need another PRS and have too many guitars already but sweet Jesus, what a beaut


----------



## LeviathanKiller




----------



## odibrom

^^ I like the orange and the white better... and these come with a lopro...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I wish I could get the higher end one in blue with a fixed bridge.
Iron Label deters me


----------



## Vyn

odibrom said:


> ^^ I like the orange and the white better... and these come with a lopro...



FWIW these are fucking mint to play


----------



## dirtool




----------



## ThePIGI King

LeviathanKiller said:


> I wish I could get the higher end one in blue with a fixed bridge.
> Iron Label deters me



My local store has a 6 and 7 in this colour. Neither were bad, but the 7 was a bit better feeling than the 6. The six had some rough frets, not a lot. The 7 wasnt bad at all. Only one fret stuck out, and it wasn't bad to where it cut me or anything. Some food for thought.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

dirtool said:


>


Grass Roots? Are they associated with ESP/LTD? Never heard of them before.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

BrailleDecibel said:


> Grass Roots? Are they associated with ESP/LTD? Never heard of them before.



https://www.espguitars.co.jp/grassroots/


----------



## Samark




----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> lightbulb has always had great taste in guitars.



That is freaking amazing, what is that?!?!?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> That is freaking amazing, what is that?!?!?!



Dunable R2 for Misha of all people.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> That is freaking amazing, what is that?!?!?!


bulb's dunable r2


----------



## I play music

technomancer said:


> That is freaking amazing, what is that?!?!?!


That shape looks horrible


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> bulb's dunable r2



Should have known by the color, carbon fiber, and BKPs 



I play music said:


> That shape looks horrible



It's a Gibson RD with a contour on the bout 

I honestly can't stand most of the stuff you seem to like so to each their own


----------



## Seabeast2000

Samark said:


> View attachment 63860


Sorry, I can't read the label. Is this an Anderson?


----------



## technomancer

The906 said:


> Sorry, I can't read the label. Is this an Anderson?



Definitely an Anderson, I recognize the A


----------



## Open Lane

Sorry— i forgot this was the 7string sect when i made my post


----------



## Open Lane

The906 said:


> Sorry, I can't read the label. Is this an Anderson?



Good lord, that is a thing of beauty


----------



## I play music

technomancer said:


> It's a Gibson RD with a contour on the bout
> 
> I honestly can't stand most of the stuff you seem to like so to each their own


Surprise, surprise, I also hate the Gibson RD shape  To me it looks like the disabled brother of the Explorer. But if you like it I have no problem with that ;-)


----------



## Samark

Open Lane said:


> Good lord, that is a thing of beauty



Agreed! Here is another photo (in production)


----------



## Open Lane

Samark said:


> View attachment 63890
> 
> 
> Agreed! Here is another photo (in production)


Do you own it?


----------



## Samark

My GAS is currently through the roof, so here is a Suhr Carve to get us through the weekend

(might need to start a maple appreciation thread )


----------



## A-Branger

Lord Petrucci doesnt GAS like mere mortals, he doesnt get a NGD, he gets a New Batch Day







which only raises me 3 questions:

1- What's inside the box??? (insert Brad Pitt meme here)
2- Those two different cases. New longer scale model??, like it doesnt fit the normal case, reason why the different one?.... 8 string model???
3- Knowing he changes guitars quite ofthen, and uses a lot of them on a gig, all different...... well thats the photo about his new batch...... What happen to his old guitars????, is not like he gets ONE, like new model of the year... he gets ^^ that many each time. Each tour he uses his full current lineup.... He cant just storage every single one??.... Does he sells them?, donate them?... Im a charity give me one


----------



## MoonJelly

A-Branger said:


> which only raises me 3 questions:
> 
> 1- What's inside the box??? (insert Brad Pitt meme here)
> 2- Those two different cases. New longer scale model??, like it doesnt fit the normal case, reason why the different one?.... 8 string model???
> 3- Knowing he changes guitars quite ofthen, and uses a lot of them on a gig, all different...... well thats the photo about his new batch...... What happen to his old guitars????, is not like he gets ONE, like new model of the year... he gets ^^ that many each time. Each tour he uses his full current lineup.... He cant just storage every single one??.... Does he sells them?, donate them?... Im a charity give me one



1....




2.... He's been working on incorporating 8 stringers for the past year or so, so maybe?
3.... I wouldn't be surprised in the least if he keeps them, or at least a portion of them. EBMM probably includes return shipping labels for whatever he doesn't think he'll keep. Even if he's keeping half a dozen or so a year, he still would have a total collection equal or less to some of the larger ones out there (and I mean among professionals, some private collectors have 1000s of guitars).
As far as selling them or giving them away, there may be a contract obligation that he can't. If not, there are other notable guitar heroes who give away some to family and friends. There is a lot of info about Steve Vai's collection online, and several are documented as being given away to somebody close.


----------



## A-Branger

at least Vai always keeps his EVO and few selected others in the roster. But Petrucci doesnt have a "#1" he changes his touring rig every time. Which is something I always loved about him, if you are gonna have bunch of color/finishes of his guitars, then use them, and he does, all of them


----------



## BrailleDecibel

And the blue-ribbon winner for What I Am GAS'ing For The Most is...


----------



## StevenC

A-Branger said:


> Lord Petrucci doesnt GAS like mere mortals, he doesnt get a NGD, he gets a New Batch Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which only raises me 3 questions:
> 
> 1- What's inside the box??? (insert Brad Pitt meme here)
> 2- Those two different cases. New longer scale model??, like it doesnt fit the normal case, reason why the different one?.... 8 string model???
> 3- Knowing he changes guitars quite ofthen, and uses a lot of them on a gig, all different...... well thats the photo about his new batch...... What happen to his old guitars????, is not like he gets ONE, like new model of the year... he gets ^^ that many each time. Each tour he uses his full current lineup.... He cant just storage every single one??.... Does he sells them?, donate them?... Im a charity give me one


Not to be the voice of reason, but I don't think this is a big shipment of 16 new guitars. At least the cases closest to us are all written on, so probably older guitars that he's brought in to record with. Further to that end, there are two different types of molded case. The ones with the red EBMM badge and the ones with the black EBMM badge. This again makes me think this is a bunch of older guitars. Finally, the leather cases are probably just the BFR cases. They used to be brown and I think they swapped to black in 2010, so those could be JPXs or XIs or 12s.


----------



## Soya

For some reason I've been itching for something the complete opposite of my normal tastes, so I've been eyeballing this Charvel DK24. I think it looks the business.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

BrailleDecibel said:


> And the blue-ribbon winner for What I Am GAS'ing For The Most is...



If that was offered in a seven string...


----------



## DudeManBrother

Soya said:


> For some reason I've been itching for something the complete opposite of my normal tastes, so I've been eyeballing this Charvel DK24. I think it looks the business.
> View attachment 63905


If they release a few more colors for the DK24 HH HT I’m buying one. I’d take this guitar if it was hardtail, but would prefer the matte blue frost with white pickups. With or without a roasted maple neck. They offer it for the 22 fret version, but not 24


----------



## A-Branger

StevenC said:


> Not to be the voice of reason, but I don't think this is a big shipment of 16 new guitars. At least the cases closest to us are all written on, so probably older guitars that he's brought in to record with. Further to that end, there are two different types of molded case. The ones with the red EBMM badge and the ones with the black EBMM badge. This again makes me think this is a bunch of older guitars. Finally, the leather cases are probably just the BFR cases. They used to be brown and I think they swapped to black in 2010, so those could be JPXs or XIs or 12s.



he already finish recording guitar ages ago. And he posted that photo on his FB/Instagram with "New guitar day"

notice the rack of guitars in the background, thats what he used for practice/recording


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## odibrom

Ah, the sacrilege, posting a Kiesel guitar in the GAS thread... lol  This is not the funny guitars thread, ok?

Just joking, that one looks nice...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Ah, the sacrilege, posting a Kiesel guitar in the GAS thread... lol  This is not the funny guitars thread, ok?
> 
> Just joking, that one looks nice...



All good bro.

Peace out,
Jeff

....er I mean The906


----------



## Albake21

The906 said:


>


Man I've been eyeing that one since it was added to the in stock section. It would go nicely with my 7 string Vanquish.


----------



## Glades

Those vanquishes have really been growing on me. I played a 7 vanquish and it was lights-out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't stand trem loaded guitars but gottdamn this is hot


----------



## Samark




----------



## Kaura

My GAS just got so dense it formed a star. Ever since I got my first Fender Mustang I've been dreaming of a more modern (aka "metal") looking Mustang and this is basicly it.


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't stand trem loaded guitars but gottdamn this is hot



Sammy’s CS ESP’s are just sick.


----------



## khanate7

Kaura said:


> My GAS just got so dense it formed a star. Ever since I got my first Fender Mustang I've been dreaming of a more modern (aka "metal") looking Mustang and this is basicly it.




If this gives you GAS then I have a NGD coming in 6-8 months thats going to blow out your asshole.


----------



## narad

I said I'd never get a non-j-custom, non-lacs Ibanez, but some of these limited runs have pretty cool specs. This one just posted:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^And that's how you sale more Uppercuts.


----------



## zimbloth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^And that's how you sale more Uppercuts.



Lets hope so  I just wanted something as sick as my DCM100 but with some improvements. I think this delivers.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Damn that is sexy.


----------



## Albake21

Dammit I was super pumped about this run, but that color is definitely not for me. Pretty awesome to see an RGD run though.


----------



## zimbloth

Albake21 said:


> Dammit I was super pumped about this run, but that color is definitely not for me. Pretty awesome to see an RGD run though.



Sorry to hear that, although if this one sells out as quickly as our last run did, we will offer it up in a different color next time.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

zimbloth said:


> Sorry to hear that, although if this one sells out as quickly as our last run did, we will offer it up in a different color next time.



If that were to happen, when could we expect that run to be announced?


----------



## Glades

Mahogany? That RGD is going to be pretty heavy methinks.


----------



## zimbloth

Glades said:


> Mahogany? That RGD is going to be pretty heavy methinks.



Nah, Mahogany is typically quite light actually. What makes most mahogany guitars heavy is when they're paired with a maple top. Maple is heavier than mahogany typically.


----------



## zimbloth

LeviathanKiller said:


> If that were to happen, when could we expect that run to be announced?



Really depends on when this Satin Desert Yellow one sells out. But we have a couple other runs already scheduled so the earliest would likely be Spring 2019.


----------



## phaja_

This one! I have to save my money for that one! 
Aviator guitars - https://www.aviator-guitars.com/ - absolutelly amazing. Yesterday I was in their custom shop and these guitars sounds soo heavy!


----------



## narad

phaja_ said:


> This one! I have to save my money for that one!
> Aviator guitars - https://www.aviator-guitars.com/ - absolutelly amazing. Yesterday I was in their custom shop and these guitars sounds soo heavy!



Did someone leave Skervesen to start their own shop?


----------



## technomancer

Is this currently listed somewhere or is that an older one? Matt's had a guitar from that same top batch quite a while ago and I still kick myself for not buying it.



Samark said:


> View attachment 64004
> View attachment 64005


----------



## Randy

A-Branger said:


>



Portnoy back in the band? I see somebody's hanging their mugs from the top of the drum rack.


----------



## I play music

phaja_ said:


> This one! I have to save my money for that one!
> Aviator guitars - https://www.aviator-guitars.com/ - absolutelly amazing. Yesterday I was in their custom shop and these guitars sounds soo heavy!


I like the coffee cab


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Craving something i can tune to G or G#


----------



## BrailleDecibel

So much win in that post, especially the top one.


----------



## Samark

technomancer said:


> Is this currently listed somewhere or is that an older one? Matt's had a guitar from that same top batch quite a while ago and I still kick myself for not buying it.



It is listed in Brazil. www.amazinguitars.com.br


----------



## Anquished

Tried out a bunch of guitars last Saturday, I wasn't really looking for anything in particular. I tried out a bunch of Chapmans, a Schecter, an Ibanez and a few other random things but pretty much all of them felt pretty unremarkable and "meh" to me. This though, was pretty sweet and I didn't want to put it back.


----------



## A-Branger

Randy said:


> Portnoy back in the band? I see somebody's hanging their mugs from the top of the drum rack.


If only........


----------



## phaja_

narad said:


> Did someone leave Skervesen to start their own shop?


Noope, it is my friend from Czech. Really awesome man!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the amp gas is still raging.
thinking about getting a multiwatt dual recto or a triple crown 100. just not sure if the triple crown falls more into the mark or recto flavor.


----------



## prlgmnr

KnightBrolaire said:


> the amp gas is still raging.
> thinking about getting a multiwatt dual recto or a triple crown 100. just not sure if the triple crown falls more into the mark or recto flavor.


You have to read the secret code in the name, triple like the recto, crown like the royal atlantic. So somewhere in the middle of those two.

I may have just made this up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prlgmnr said:


> You have to read the secret code in the name, triple like the recto, crown like the royal atlantic. So somewhere in the middle of those two.
> 
> I may have just made this up.


i was reading about it on gearpage and it seems to sit right between a recto and mark as far as tones it can get.


----------



## prlgmnr

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was reading about it on gearpage and it seems to sit right between a recto and mark as far as tones it can get.



I know I want one on the basis of


----------



## zimbloth

KnightBrolaire said:


> the amp gas is still raging.
> thinking about getting a multiwatt dual recto or a triple crown 100. just not sure if the triple crown falls more into the mark or recto flavor.



The Triple Crown 100 is a BEAST. ITs really like neither the Mark or Recto frankly. Its more modern, tight, and high gain than any. Doesn't have the massive low end of the Rectos, but is quite punchy. Has cleans similar to the Lonestar. Its really Mesa's best solution for modern metal/hard rock as well as sparkly, warm cleans. For more medium gain tones the Recto is still king. 

I have the rack mount version in my home studio and its cruuuushing. Have a Recto and a few other heads in the same setup, it holds its own against anything for metal. I have this cool white one as well at work:


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Kind of GASing for a Douglas Scope 727...they are cheap, and would make a handy little modding platform. Anyone have experience with these? I have some old pickups to drop in it already, and the only other mods I would really want to make is add black Strat knobs, and maybe delete the tone knob and move the volume pot to its location.


----------



## Kaura

Just realised the Ibanez RG Genesis collection guitars are made in Japan. I really could go for this one:





Also, I've been obsessed over this song for the past month or so and didn't realise until last night the bassist is using a Fender Mustang bass. I've been planning to buy my first bass for past 5 years or so, so I'm definitely keeping an eye on those when the time finally comes.



With all this GAS lately I really need to find a job before the end of the year.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Oddly enough, I find myself GASing for my own guitar.  I refinished it the other day, and it came out so great (for my limited skills, and how beat up the Squier was, anyhow) that I get a raging case of GAS whenever I see it, and pretty much have to play it.


----------



## mnemonic

Damn that looks good


----------



## Electric Wizard

BrailleDecibel said:


> Oddly enough, I find myself GASing for my own guitar.


You have attained enlightenment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the amp gas is getting worse. I've been trying to negotiate with a guy that has a 100w peters fsm since I heard it was a 5150 on steroids, and that's pretty much what I want other than a recto flavored amp. if that fails, then fuck it, I'm finally buying an MI gamma or a multiwatt recto.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> the amp gas is getting worse. I've been trying to negotiate with a guy that has a 100w peters fsm since I heard it was a 5150 on steroids, and that's pretty much what I want other than a recto flavored amp. if that fails, then fuck it, I'm finally buying an MI gamma or a multiwatt recto.



MI Gamma or KSR Ares/Juno*


----------



## Vyn

I'm lusting hard after one of these at the moment - RG2027x


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> MI Gamma or KSR Ares/Juno*


hmm juno would be sweet.. kinda kicking myself for not grabbing that 100w orthos from axe palace earlier


----------



## odibrom

Vyn said:


> I'm lusting hard after one of these at the moment - RG2027x


There is one for sale in the classifieds, located in Amsterdam if I'm not mistaken. It looks mint...

Here, allow me to link you to it: http://sevenstring.org/threads/eu-rare-ibanez-2027x-7-string-piezo-prestige-mij.331899/


----------



## Vyn

odibrom said:


> There is one for sale in the classifieds, located in Amsterdam if I'm not mistaken. It looks mint...



Looked at that one, it's got a ding. Also roseboard which causes CITES problems. There's one with original hanger tags and actually mint in case in Australia for around the same money after shipping/taxes are taken into account, unfortunately the owner won't ship so have to work out some travel arrangements (involves a lot of flying and driving).


----------



## odibrom

Mine are a little beaten, but still look and play awesomely... hey that justifies a little trip with your loved one....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I've bought enough guitars this year, but my friend recently got an Iceman bass. There also happens to be one available. Now it's been haunting my dreams.


----------



## I play music

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've bought enough guitars this year, but my friend recently got an Iceman bass. There also happens to be one available. Now it's been haunting my dreams.


Let me cure that GAS by telling you that the lower horn of the Iceman shape looks like a penis. Once you see the penis every time you look at an Iceman I can assure you you don't want one any more


----------



## mnemonic

I play music said:


> Let me cure that GAS by telling you that the lower horn of the Iceman shape looks like a penis. Once you see the penis every time you look at an Iceman I can assure you you don't want one any more



Backfired, now he’s just really into penis.

(No offence @Bloody_Inferno)


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

_Damn.
_
That + TE shape = pure bliss. Realistically I'd destroy my wallet for its Snapper form too, sadly this one got snatched up before dealers had a shot at them. Exhibition prices can get scary...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Getting my PRS SE 7 back and loving everything about it has naturally led me to looking at 6-string ones.  Not happening for a long time, but this one is so nice I had to post it up.







And here is my Squier, now with matching headstock, for all who liked that to GAS over.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Currently torn between multiple really nice cheap guitars or waiting to to buy one or two really nice expensive guitars. Ugh

I want to get on the Axe Palace's next run of the Ibanez uppercut model and maybe get a custom Balaguer at some point
But then Schecter is revamping the Banshee or releasing a new line and then Keith Merrow's standard import models are coming up soon and they look so good too.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I don't like Legator but dang this multi-scale HSH config in a baby-ish blue is looking goooood


----------



## Vyn

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've bought enough guitars this year, but my friend recently got an Iceman bass. There also happens to be one available. Now it's been haunting my dreams.



I used to own the black version (ICB300EX). Best bass I've ever owned and retrospectively I was fucking dumb to sell it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the tele gas is back


----------



## I play music

LeviathanKiller said:


> I don't like Legator but dang this multi-scale HSH config in a baby-ish blue is looking goooood



Agreed. But the headstock ruins everything


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I play music said:


> Agreed. But the headstock ruins everything


Agreed. I've definitely seen better


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> I used to own the black version (ICB300EX). Best bass I've ever owned and retrospectively I was fucking dumb to sell it.



I want my Iceman guitar back!!! 

one day Id make a custom one..... I woud have gone warmoth but their headstocks are terrible for it


----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> I want my Iceman guitar back!!!
> 
> one day Id make a custom one..... I woud have gone warmoth but their headstocks are terrible for it



I found a NOS replacement 7621 neck for my 7 string custom. Going to be sick!


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> I found a NOS replacement 7621 neck for my 7 string custom. Going to be sick!


doing a 7 string iceman?!? please show!!


----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> doing a 7 string iceman?!? please show!!



I'm waiting on a reply from Perle Guitars about the body. It's going to be swamp ash with a single Seymour Duncan Black Winter with the hipshot Gilbrator II-7 replacement bridge. Colour scheme is going to be weathered black with white pinstriping like my RGR's. Would have love to have sourced a Prestige RGR neck but they are rare as so the 7621 neck will have to do (and because it's NOS and un-drilled, it's probably the best neck for the job anyway).


----------



## eggy in a bready

on that iceman bass tip...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

GASing over my own new gear like the honeymoon period will never end.


----------



## Samark




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Best. LACS. Ever.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I wasn't aware that Jared Dines was in a band...?


----------



## Restarted

Samark said:


>



Holy crap


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Dyster

if the baked flame maple version of that HB fusion came in a different top finish than natural id buy one in a heartbeat. the neck on that thing is divine looking, id hang it backwards in my wall hanger lol


----------



## gunch

Hello friends long time no see 






Schec S-1 Custom 






2018 SG Faded 






Schec C1 + 






Ibanez AM 93






Modern Player Jag


----------



## AdenM

BrailleDecibel said:


> Best. LACS. Ever.


Say what you will about Emmure, Jesse had some sick LACS guitars. The new Don't Tread on Me RGD on his Instagram is great too.


----------



## lurè

Decided to start saving up for a Mark V, then I accidentally stumbled upon this:



and there's one on sale, same price as a used mark V.

Me poor and confused


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lurè said:


> Decided to start saving up for a Mark V, then I accidentally stumbled upon this:
> 
> 
> 
> and there's one on sale, same price as a used mark V.
> 
> Me poor and confused




Careful with Mark IIs. They tend to sound pretty bad unless they have the FX loop mod done.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mk3 coliseum is the holy grail for me. 180w AND it's a mk3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> mk3 coliseum is the holy grail for me. 180w AND it's a mk3


I have to sell my Mark III. But if I ever replaced it, it would be a HRG 100/60w non simulclass or Coliseum version.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have to sell my Mark III. But if I ever replaced it, it would be a HRG 100/60w non simulclass or Coliseum version.


yeah the extra headroom would be ridiculous. The 60w mk3 I have is already loud as fuck, i don't even want to think about how huge the 180w sounds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah the extra headroom would be ridiculous. The 60w mk3 I have is already loud as fuck, i don't even want to think about how huge the 180w sounds.



Check out Whitesnake '87 and the Blue Murder albums. John Sykes main amp was a mk3 coliseium.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Check out Whitesnake '87 and the Blue Murder albums. John Sykes main amp was a mk3 coliseium.


I know, that's a big reason why I wanted a mk3 in the first place, insta-whitesnake toanz


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Interesting. According to Keith Olsen (producer of 87 and No Rest for the Wicked), John used a JCM800 combo. Did John record multiple tracks using at least a track of each, or...?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. According to Keith Olsen (producer of 87 and No Rest for the Wicked), John used a JCM800 combo. Did John record multiple tracks using at least a track of each, or...?


http://www.johnsykes.com/equipment.html
https://www.seymourduncan.com/forum/showthread.php?330180-John-Sykes-tone-MESA-or-Marshall
http://www.forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51035
everything I've read says that sykes was using a mk3 coliseum for slip of the tongue. some stuff says he used both coliseums and jose modded marshalls.
Doesn't really matter since the mk3 is damn good at doing the 80s hot rodded marshall tone along with other tones imo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. According to Keith Olsen (producer of 87 and No Rest for the Wicked), John used a JCM800 combo. Did John record multiple tracks using at least a track of each, or...?


According to his official website, and all the info I read over the years, it's all Mesa Mark series.


----------



## Zado




----------



## MoonJelly

You know what would completely ignite my GAS and drain my wallet? If Peavey rebranded/reissued the XXX II, with one added feature, where EL34s and 6L6s are not only swappable, but switchable on the front (both sets of tubes are onboard from the factory). Oh, and include the noise gate from the Invective.


----------



## dirtool

Dyster said:


> if the baked flame maple version of that HB fusion came in a different top finish than natural id buy one in a heartbeat. the neck on that thing is divine looking, id hang it backwards in my wall hanger lol



You'll hang it backwards anyways, why do you care about the natural finish top lol?


----------



## dirtool

feraledge said:


> View attachment 64497



new model?or just a mock up?


----------



## Kaura

Quickly tested one cheap 8-string Jackson yesterday. I was amazed by how thin and especially how flat the neck felt. My RG1527's neck feels much rounder and thick. Not that I really need a 8-string but if I ever feel the need then I'm definitely keeping my eye on the Jacksons.


----------



## dirtool

Shouldn't browse sweetwater


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want a dunable asteroid or cyclops so bad


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I finally fired off a filled out Custom Shop form with some additional details to @zimbloth the other day.

After all my years of playing, I finally decided to embrace the comfort and ease I have with playing offset V shapes. NOTHING works better for me sitting or standing than that shape. When I finally had a chance to play an ESP Arrow, I was almost instantly sold. I've been gassing ridiculously hard for one since then and am going to go all out.

An 8 string, 27" scale, Floyd, Custom Shop Arrow is in my future. The guitar I spec'd is the middle ground of my ideas, so I'm hoping the quote I get back is a reasonable approximation of what the other ideas I have floating in my brain would be priced at. The finish I put on the quote sheet is Black Andromeda, but with sparkle/flake on the color changing bevels. Here's a pic of the inspiration:


----------



## Vyn

BrailleDecibel said:


> Best. LACS. Ever.



I'd argue the Cobra was better:


----------



## USMarine75

Kyle Jordan said:


> I finally fired off a filled out Custom Shop form with some additional details to @zimbloth the other day.
> 
> After all my years of playing, I finally decided to embrace the comfort and ease I have with playing offset V shapes. NOTHING works better for me sitting or standing than that shape. When I finally had a chance to play an ESP Arrow, I was almost instantly sold. I've been gassing ridiculously hard for one since then and am going to go all out.
> 
> An 8 string, 27" scale, Floyd, Custom Shop Arrow is in my future. The guitar I spec'd is the middle ground of my ideas, so I'm hoping the quote I get back is a reasonable approximation of what the other ideas I have floating in my brain would be priced at. The finish I put on the quote sheet is Black Andromeda, but with sparkle/flake on the color changing bevels. Here's a pic of the inspiration:


I've almost pulled the trigger on one of these several times! So I totally agree on the concept and can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I finally got rid of my Horizon III GAS... Only problem it didn't cure my primary GAS.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

There's something fetching about the RZK shape and I'll never be able to place why.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crash Dandicoot said:


> There's something fetching about the RZK shape and I'll never be able to place why.



Yup, I agree. I'm a Rammstein/Richard fanboy, but at the same time, the guitar just looks killer. And the specs are super killer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I finally got rid of my Horizon III GAS... Only problem it didn't cure my primary GAS.


It's not gas, just indigestion.


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, I agree. I'm a Rammstein/Richard fanboy, but at the same time, the guitar just looks killer. And the specs are super killer.


It's like a heavy metal Ventures guitar. If you think about Rammstein's whole shtick over the years, it make perfect sense. I love it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> It's like a heavy metal Ventures guitar. If you think about Rammstein's whole shtick over the years, it make perfect sense. I love it.



Yeah that's true. I know they're fans of Ramones, and Johnny used the fuck out of Mosrites.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'd love to see some customs with that shape!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'd love to see some customs with that shape!



I only saw one custom. It was a DCGL exclusive in metallic blue with a ToM.


----------



## odibrom

I like how the picture makes it look like it has no pickups... just rings and pickguard...


----------



## feraledge

I have no money, therefore I GAS.


----------



## BenjaminW

This beauty right here. I love what Robbie Robertson did to the pickups especially. Gave it a unique sound.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, I agree. I'm a Rammstein/Richard fanboy...


----------



## mnemonic

feraledge said:


>



I typically don’t care for SG’s and I’ve never liked the Viper, but for some reaaon I really, really like this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


>


Nah, more like


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, more like


Lol.... the Du Hast only cost me $100 though.


----------



## mnemonic

USMarine75 said:


> Lol.... the Du Hast only cost me $100 though.



How is it? Just half of a sansamp?


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, more like


This seems like a missed opportunity. If someone is going to make a Richard-esque preamp, it should be called Das Boogie.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> How is it? Just half of a sansamp?



That's what I always thought. A lot of the pre-JFET AMT stuff is apparently just Sansamp clones. Plus Paul from Rammstein relied heavily on Sansamp gear.


----------



## USMarine75

mnemonic said:


> How is it? Just half of a sansamp?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's what I always thought. A lot of the pre-JFET AMT stuff is apparently just Sansamp clones. Plus Paul from Rammstein relied heavily on Sansamp gear.



Yeah they made about 5 or 6 Sansamp clones. IIRC the deal was they had a hard time getting good guitar stuff back then, so some out of work rocket or nuclear or whatever engineers would just clone what was already out there and sell on their market... hence AMT was born from reverse engineering Sansamp stuff. I have several that are just straight clones (AMT DistStation = Sansamp GT2 clone, AMT Cali Sound = Tech 21 Cali), and others which are novel (Du Hast, Astral Tube, Freak Guitar, etc). The cool thing is they all have cab sim.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah they made about 5 or 6 Sansamp clones. IIRC the deal was they had a hard time getting good guitar stuff back then, so some out of work rocket or nuclear or whatever engineers would just clone what was already out there and sell on their market... hence AMT was born from reverse engineering Sansamp stuff. I have several that are just straight clones (AMT DistStation = Sansamp GT2 clone, AMT Cali Sound = Tech 21 Cali), and others which are novel (Du Hast, Astral Tube, Freak Guitar, etc). The cool thing is they all have cab sim.



That sounds about right. I can't remember which company did it, but some Russian company (I think it was R&R w/ the SL/LD preamp) made a Recto-esque preamp due to how expensive and hard it was to get Mesas in RUssia.


----------



## Randy

An American owned Russian reproduction of an American reproduction of an American amp played by a German band.


----------



## odibrom

^^ That's globalization!...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> ^^ That's globalization!...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Video is more believable than NASA.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That sounds about right. I can't remember which company did it, but some Russian company (I think it was R&R w/ the SL/LD preamp) made a Recto-esque preamp due to how expensive and hard it was to get Mesas in RUssia.



I've had one of those in my watch list lol.



Randy said:


> An American owned Russian reproduction of an American reproduction of an American amp played by a German band.



So you're saying Russia hacked the (Tech21) NY server?


----------



## mnemonic

CAN WE COPYSTRIKE RUSSIA?


----------



## USMarine75

If that's not enough, Japan and Korea are stealing our Fender designs...


----------



## feraledge

My GAS is currently sitting in the Waiting Room.


----------



## eggy in a bready

feraledge said:


> My GAS is currently sitting in the Waiting Room.


Fugazi reference?


----------



## feraledge

eggy in a bready said:


> Fugazi reference?







Si.


----------



## eggy in a bready

That's what's up


----------



## Samark




----------



## Sogradde

Samark said:


> View attachment 64834


The modern Jackson headstock looks sooooo much better with a binding. But anything without a binding looks cheap to me anyway. :/


----------



## feraledge

GASing for simpler times, when burl tops were so rare that the people working with them thought before hand, "how do I work with this top in a way that emphasizes its uniqueness? I would never in a million years just take a standard burst idea and throw it on this piece of wood. Those stains need a quilt or flame to make sense, I couldn't imagine anyone ever wasting it on a piece of wood this specific."


----------



## gunch

still want a gibson-esque with bevels (Think new 2018 Ibby AX, S2 Mira, Schec S-1), want a Jag with humbuckers, but then I remembered A-6 Blackjacks were/are a thing 






It's basically everything I want right now in a guitar 

Now to track one down.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i need a baritone explorer. I NEEEEEEEEED IT


----------



## A-Branger

silverabyss said:


> still want a gibson-esque with bevels


----------



## USMarine75

My white (pink?) whale is available... but I just moved and I'm poor dammit.


----------



## littlebadboy

I was GAS'ing for the Headrush Gigboard for ease of use, touch screen and move around and all. But, I found out it has limited amp models compared to the Line 6 HX Stomp. So right now, I'm GAS'ing for that.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone see one of these for sale new?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've got massive GAS for an aristides 060s. If I do order one it's going to be 67' cobra inspired (ie sparkly blue body, white racing stripe, chrome hardware, black pickups with chrome/nickel poles, black fretboard) or maybe ibby rg550 inspired (in road flare red with a blonde fretboard of course).


----------



## Restarted

KnightBrolaire said:


> sparkly blue body, white racing stripe, chrome hardware, black pickups with chrome/nickel poles, black fretboard



So much yes. The 060s looks so good, and I think the scale length is perfect for all-fourths tuning which I'm really getting into. I think if I order a 060s, it will be another marble finish or a chameleon, but I'm holding off on thinking about it as I still don't even have my first build yet.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## KnightBrolaire

carillion is making some tasty looking guitars


----------



## Kaura

I've been spending a lot of time for the past few days looking at Dimarzio pickups just because how many color options they offer. I was thinking something like this for the guitar in my avatar;






Or then just white finish with the gold rods. Same goes for humbuckers.


----------



## MoonJelly

^Why I love Dimarzio pickups.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hmm really thinking about picking up a more substantial delay pedal since my canyons isn't cutting it and my old digitech multfx unit is dead.
the mooer ocean machine seems super cool but I feel like I wouldn't use the majority of the features.


----------



## Cynicanal

Ever since getting 1999 B.C. Rich Custom Shop guitar and falling in love with it, I've been sorely tempted to give Neal Moser a call. It's silly to not have my best guitar as my main guitar (it's set up for standard, but I play in B more often)...


----------



## gunch

Cynicanal said:


> Ever since getting 1999 B.C. Rich Custom Shop guitar and falling in love with it, I've been sorely tempted to give Neal Moser a call. It's silly to not have my best guitar as my main guitar (it's set up for standard, but I play in B more often)...



What is it and why can't you set it up for B? (unless you're talking about the 24.75" scale that BCR uses)


----------



## Cynicanal

It's a 1999 Beast (the only USA Beast from the Bernie Sr. era with a fixed bridge that I've ever seen). 25.5" scale, actually.

The reason I don't set it up for B is because the setup on it as it was shipped to me was the best I've _ever_ seen, and I don't want to risk handing it to a tech to let them screw it up.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

Just a MIJ black and gold eclipse. Not really my ideal guitar specs wise, but the shiny gold bits contrasted on matte black bring out my inner raccoon.


----------



## feraledge

SOMEONE TURNED MY HORIZON INTO A WARRIOR AND I *NEED* IT.


----------



## bastardbullet

Yeh, i practically stole the photos. Even the actual owner might be around here but, i’m dying for these ones. Just look at this beaut!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

bastardbullet said:


> Yeh, i practically stole the photos. Even the actual owner might be around here but, i’m dying for these ones. Just look at this beaut!
> 
> View attachment 65174
> 
> 
> View attachment 65175
> 
> 
> View attachment 65176



Ibanez S-series?
I wish they had one with my desired specs. That one is gorgeous


----------



## bastardbullet

LeviathanKiller said:


> Ibanez S-series?
> I wish they had one with my desired specs. That one is gorgeous



Yes, this one was from 2013/14 line i guess. The full model name was ibanez prestige s 5527qfx. Later they quit this one for a green topped version with exact same features. Now that one’s gone too. Funny thing is, none of these models entered Turkey, not even a single one. I stalked one in purple from Germany for a couple weeks but the seller didn’t even take my offering serious. Never seen another one so close around.


----------



## Womb raider

Dumping ESP pron...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Womb raider said:


> Dumping ESP pron...


dat jizzmaster


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> Dumping ESP pron...


Goddamn you ESP


----------



## AirForbes1

My GAS is much more modest than some of the ridiculous gear (just on this page alone).

I really want an Ltd. BW-1. I just really really want one, and I don't even think I want an Evertune bridge. I have no need for it, I don't know what I would do with it that I can't do with my Eclipse. It's totally irrational, I just want one. I've been trying to justify it, but I can't come up with a solid argument. Unfortunately, it doesn't stop me from wanting one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## pott

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I have a Fractal AX8 and a Helix HX Stomp. While I feel the AX8 sounds magnitude better for high-gain tones, the Helix is more 'fun' to operate, more intuitive to work with, and I feel easier to dial for anything that's not metal tones. It also can do two amps in parallel if CPU allows, which the AX8 can't.


----------



## Miek

bastardbullet said:


> Yeh, i practically stole the photos. Even the actual owner might be around here but, i’m dying for these ones. Just look at this beaut!
> 
> View attachment 65174
> 
> 
> View attachment 65175
> 
> 
> View attachment 65176


I miss my 5521q to death. this guitar would slay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

pott said:


> I have a Fractal AX8 and a Helix HX Stomp. While I feel the AX8 sounds magnitude better for high-gain tones, the Helix is more 'fun' to operate, more intuitive to work with, and I feel easier to dial for anything that's not metal tones. It also can do two amps in parallel if CPU allows, which the AX8 can't.



I actually really loved the Helix for high gain. The mark IV and BE100 are awesome. I think I slightly prefer the Helix BE as well. 

And yeah it's a treat to operate. I wasn't tethered to a computer like I was with the Ax8.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the GAS gods have answered my prayers
1. baritone
2. explorer
3. not black or white


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> the GAS gods have answered my prayers
> 1. baritone
> 2. explorer
> 3. not black or white


4. artificially scarce for some fucking reason

EDIT: Or maybe 500 is a good healthy number? Maybe the "limited to" is working its magic on me, I don't know how many guitars sell "worldwide" much less this niche model.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> 4. artificially scarce for some fucking reason
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe 500 is a good healthy number? Maybe the "limited to" is working its magic on me, I don't know how many guitars sell "worldwide" much less this niche model.


 I don't know, metallica shit is still pretty popular from what I can tell. I don't even care that it's het's sig model, I just want it because it's baritone and purple (specs that are borderline unicorn-esque in explorer land)


----------



## feraledge

Metallica has plenty of fans, but ESP/LTD should have a pretty solid grasp on how much Snakebytes move. 500 of a baritone explorer seems like they know what they're doing.


----------



## feraledge

Just one page back, but after all the shit some of those newest exhibition pieces got for their odd decision to do a glowing phantasm burst, this one is pretty redeeming. That's some Daemoness level wood whispering in my book. I can imagine that being a pretty divisive one, not saying I'd order it, but I appreciate it.


----------



## dirtool

Womb raider said:


> Dumping ESP pron...



This is the most beautiful jazzmaster I ever seen


----------



## musicaldeath

I didn't know I NEEDED this:






Too bad its probably only available in Japan.


----------



## Kaura

Tested that badboy briefly in a store today while my friend was testing some Dingwall basses (which were pretty sweet as well) and my mind is blown away. While the finish is not my favorite, that is the most comfortable and solid guitar that I have ever held in my hands, by far. The action was so low yet it played perfectly. Makes my Prestige RGs feel like starter pack guitars. If I understood correctly what the clerk said, it's a one-off build that they bought from some mass so there shouldn't be many more copies out there if any. I'm literally going to eat nothing but porridge until I can afford that.


----------



## MoonJelly

musicaldeath said:


> I didn't know I NEEDED this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad its probably only available in Japan.


Just fly out there. Pretty cheap compared to the guitar I'm sure


----------



## maliciousteve

I had one that looked exactly like this. Sold it not long after I bought my apartment due to my solicitors fucking things up and lumping me with a big bill to pay. The only guitar I've sold that I've gotten really upset about going. I had it for about 4/5 years and it was my baby.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's perfect.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's perfect.


I wonder how comfortable that upper reverse horn is


----------



## feraledge

LeviathanKiller said:


> I wonder how comfortable that upper reverse horn is


Well the spiked gauntlet is usually enough of a buffer so that you don't feel it.


----------



## feraledge

I was going to follow up with a pic of Trey and some other comment about how it's meant to make you feel like you're slitting your wrist, but then I found this drawing. It derailed me, but I don't think I had a better follow up really.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao segovia playing an ironbird


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LeviathanKiller said:


> I wonder how comfortable that upper reverse horn is


Well, it's definitely no EB/MM St Vincent monstrosity.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, it's definitely no EB/MM St Vincent monstrosity.


those are ugly as shit, but they are surprisingly comfy to play.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, it's definitely no EB/MM St Vincent monstrosity.



I would murder for a sea breeze or stealth black one  But only if it comes with actual humbuckers. Very comfortable playing guitars!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm sure they are great playing, comfortable guitars. I just think they look fugly.


----------



## xzacx

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I would murder for a sea breeze or stealth black one  But only if it comes with actual humbuckers. Very comfortable playing guitars!



I actually find them very uncomfortable—borderline impossible in classical position. That said, if they ever did a Floyd/Hum version I'd buy one anyway just because I think they're so cool looking.


----------



## MoonJelly

One says it's ugly, but comfortable.

Another says it's cool looking, but not comfortable.



For the record, I'd love it if EBMM got more than their little toe in the pool of wild shaped guitars.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This has been staring me in the face for a few weeks now...


----------



## Samark




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## KnightBrolaire

BrailleDecibel said:


>


what in the yee yee meth smokin sister fuckin hillbilly hell is that?


----------



## eggy in a bready

KnightBrolaire said:


> what in the yee yee meth smokin sister fuckin hillbilly hell is that?


I had no idea a camouflaged guitar can elicit so much bewilderment from somebody


----------



## gunch

S classics are cool and all and a frequent gas target for me but I would definitely take a SV or SF too


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

These, to replace my Hall of Fame and Flashback.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

eggy in a bready said:


> I had no idea a camouflaged guitar can elicit so much bewilderment from somebody


it was a joke, camo guitars are the most redneck thing ever


----------



## Vyn

Vocalist in our band recently got this and now I want one. JCRG7-1/RG8527


----------



## eggy in a bready

KnightBrolaire said:


> it was a joke, camo guitars are the most redneck thing ever


i mean, if you're truly red you're probably playing a washboard or blowing a jug or something

camo guitars are for mosh metal only


----------



## KnightBrolaire

eggy in a bready said:


> i mean, if you're truly red you're probably playing a washboard or blowing a jug or something
> 
> camo guitars are for mosh metal only


no, you don't understand, mossy oak and kryptek camo patterned clothes are equivalent to high fashion in the hillbilly world (also "tactical" 5.11 crap).
Trv hillbillies buy their clothes from the local farm n feed store, which typically entails 1. camo patterned clothes 2. clothes with stupid 2nd amendment/hunting/fishing quips "Come and take it", "it's not the size of the worm, it's how you wiggle it", etc. or 3. wranglers and Carhartt. Lots of carhartt.
source: I've lived amongst the rednecks of minnesota/wisconsin/indiana/texas and a number of other states.


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, you don't understand, mossy oak and kryptek camo patterned clothes are equivalent to high fashion in the hillbilly world (also "tactical" 5.11 crap).
> Trv hillbillies buy their clothes from the local farm n feed store, which typically entails 1. camo patterned clothes 2. clothes with stupid 2nd amendment/hunting/fishing quips "Come and take it", "it's not the size of the worm, it's how you wiggle it", etc. or 3. wranglers and Carhartt. Lots of carhartt.
> source: I've lived amongst the rednecks of minnesota/wisconsin/indiana/texas and a number of other states.



Redneck is a Confederate-painted Dean/Washburn ML with a Randall Warhead full-stack.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Redneck is a Confederate-painted Dean/Washburn ML with a Randall Warhead full-stack.


yeah but plaster the warhead full stack with pro life and pro 2nd amendment stickers. Oh, also those trucker pinup silhouettes. Then it'd be trv redneck


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah but plaster the warhead full stack with pro life and pro 2nd amendment stickers. Oh, also those trucker pinup silhouettes. Then it'd be trv redneck



Dude also needs that trucker hat. What a perfect image.


----------



## eggy in a bready

so trv rednecks are just pantera fans?


----------



## Fretwreck

got a ceriatone 2204 coming hopefully next month. having trouble sleeping at night......


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, you don't understand, mossy oak and kryptek camo patterned clothes are equivalent to high fashion in the hillbilly world (also "tactical" 5.11 crap).
> Trv hillbillies buy their clothes from the local farm n feed store, which typically entails 1. camo patterned clothes 2. clothes with stupid 2nd amendment/hunting/fishing quips "Come and take it", "it's not the size of the worm, it's how you wiggle it", etc. or 3. wranglers and Carhartt. Lots of carhartt.
> source: I've lived amongst the rednecks of minnesota/wisconsin/indiana/texas and a number of other states.



Dude that's anywhere not the coasts


----------



## A-Branger

you guys also missing the Jim Bean or Jack Danniels guitars/clothes/stickers/caps in the redneck equation


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 65357


The Phoenix is a sick guitar. I was a little on the fence till I played one. A relatively local shop had an LTD one that I went to play every time and felt a little heartbroken when it sold. 

In other news...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> The Phoenix is a sick guitar. I was a little on the fence till I played one. A relatively local shop had an LTD one that I went to play every time and felt a little heartbroken when it sold.
> 
> In other news...


Oh yeah. It's how the Fire bird SHOULD look imo.


----------



## Bdtunn

feraledge said:


> The Phoenix is a sick guitar. I was a little on the fence till I played one. A relatively local shop had an LTD one that I went to play every time and felt a little heartbroken when it sold.
> 
> In other news...



I have that rr but in black instead of white, do it!!!!!
Now i wants me a white one too


----------



## TedEH

For the last few weeks my brain has been stuck on some all Mahogany Martin goodness.


----------



## Kaura

I tested some off-brand nylon string guitar in a hardware store that cost only 99€. The frets were a bit rough but the floor model was surprisingly in tune and sounded pretty good. Sure sucks when I don't have even 100€ of spare cash to spend.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Fender American Pro Telecaster in Mystic Seafoam






ESP EX16-72 MYSTIQUE-CTM-NT





*ESP EX16-76 MYSTIQUE-CTM-NT*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tele gas is back. I want a cabronita now.


----------



## Fathand

LTD EX-400BD - the old one with the diamond plate on top. Weird GAS, but it's there.


----------



## Samark

Anything with PME...

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b609/NY_WEBSLINGER/KxK 7DC11/DSC01639_zps3c9815c9.jpg


----------



## mnemonic

There’s a tremoverb for sale on eBay for an annoyingly reasonable price but I already have a dual rectifier


----------



## prlgmnr

mnemonic said:


> There’s a tremoverb for sale on eBay for an annoyingly reasonable price but I already have a dual rectifier


Yeah that one's calling to me too


----------



## guitar4tw

Caparison unveiled this new finish in three different colors for the Dellinger and Horus fixed bridge line - including the Dellinger 7-string models. 

Personally I think this looks really cool! I'm GASing pretty hard for the blue one. 

Here's some pictures of the Dellinger 7-string models:

Dark Blue Matt





Dark Black Matt





Dark Green Matt





And various other photos:


----------



## prlgmnr

prlgmnr said:


> Yeah that one's calling to me too


There's a Cornford Hellcat at a good price too...


----------



## Restarted

Not usually into Gibson Les Pauls but I'd hit that


----------



## Albake21

Restarted said:


> Not usually into Gibson Les Pauls but I'd hit that


Huh.... same here.... same here for sure!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

guitar4tw said:


>


Sweet mother of all things holy!! Best Caparison ever...you could say there is no comparison.


----------



## Samark




----------



## Samark

Gas is just part of my life now


----------



## guitar4tw

Caparison Horus M3 in Aqua Blue.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Wanting to get two of these Dark Matter Instruments guitars as semi-customs. A 27" scale and a 28.5" or 28"
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bm_x1z7FFiO/


----------



## AeroSigma

Ibanez Universe UV777 or UV71p
EBMM Majesty Monarchy in deep purple
Wolf KS-70LX (on its way now!)
View media item 1458View media item 1457


----------



## mnemonic

Gf’s sister got her boyfriend a bass for Christmas, and had me take it apart (and reassemble it afterwards) so she could paint on it and clearcoat it. Turned out cool, now I want one!


----------



## Lukhas

Ibanez RG 2027X or 2127X. Piezo with a low profile locking tuner? Silly enough that I want to try it.


----------



## odibrom

Lukhas said:


> Ibanez RG 2027X or 2127X. Piezo with a low profile locking tuner? Silly enough that I want to try it.



I must say you have good taste in guitars, therefore, just to mess with you... 
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/twin-guitar-day.307998/

Now seriously, these guitars do rock big time, mine do, at least. Since that thread was made, I've changed their pickups for some white bobbin Alnico5 medium wound humbuckers (custom made by a local builder) and they are sounding heavenly. Super crunchy when needed, super clean also and there's awesome definition on lower strings under heavy dirt sound design.

If you manage to get your hands on one (I remember seeing one for sale not long ago, here in SSO), do make the KGJ mod (or is it KJG? I can't ever remember the guy's name) and test the mix/mag mix (have the piezo vol knob at 0). Pretty interesting for cleaner and fuller tones... also check the second page of that thread, there's some interesting info over the Piezos...


----------



## lewis

LeviathanKiller said:


> Wanting to get two of these Dark Matter Instruments guitars as semi-customs. A 27" scale and a 28.5" or 28"
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bm_x1z7FFiO/



That looks like it has the headless bridges from Rondomusic that I just picked up for my headless project.

Sick body shape too


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> That looks like it has the headless bridges from Rondomusic that I just picked up for my headless project.
> 
> Sick body shape too


yeah those are the rondo tuners, but that was a prototype or something iirc. balaguer is using hipshot bridges on the later iterations


----------



## A-Branger

mnemonic said:


> Gf’s sister got her boyfriend a bass for Christmas, and had me take it apart (and reassemble it afterwards) so she could paint on it and clearcoat it. Turned out cool, now I want one!
> 
> View attachment 65690



thats an awesome paint job!!!

having said that... why ddi you put the plastic of the controls back in?.... lol


----------



## mnemonic

A-Branger said:


> thats an awesome paint job!!!
> 
> having said that... why ddi you put the plastic of the controls back in?.... lol



When I was setting it up I kept forgetting which knob did what, and it has labels on it. I’m used to guitars with a master volume and a toneknob that is usually disconnected, so blend knobs and active EQ’s is a bit advanced for me.


----------



## Lukhas

odibrom said:


> I must say you have good taste in guitars, therefore, just to mess with you...
> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/twin-guitar-day.307998/
> 
> Now seriously, these guitars do rock big time, mine do, at least. Since that thread was made, I've changed their pickups for some white bobbin Alnico5 medium wound humbuckers (custom made by a local builder) and they are sounding heavenly. Super crunchy when needed, super clean also and there's awesome definition on lower strings under heavy dirt sound design.
> 
> If you manage to get your hands on one (I remember seeing one for sale not long ago, here in SSO), do make the KGJ mod (or is it KJG? I can't ever remember the guy's name) and test the mix/mag mix (have the piezo vol knob at 0). Pretty interesting for cleaner and fuller tones... also check the second page of that thread, there's some interesting info over the Piezos...


Consider myself messed with then.  Probably more a question of budget, as being a student an all I can't really justify spending a grand on a guitar. There was one recently on Reverb for roughly 1,300€... the ad didn't last long!


----------



## maliciousteve

Current GAS


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## LeviathanKiller

maliciousteve said:


> Current GAS



That is a wide variety lol


----------



## BrailleDecibel

mnemonic said:


> Gf’s sister got her boyfriend a bass for Christmas, and had me take it apart (and reassemble it afterwards) so she could paint on it and clearcoat it. Turned out cool, now I want one!
> 
> View attachment 65690


That graphic is so cool I had to turn my head sideways, then rightways again to get the damn picture HAHA. Doing this to my Squier, in black paint pen, then clearcoat...a whole Stagemaster's worth of blank canvas too look at, Morty...driving the cool factor of this guitar WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY up there, Morty....


----------



## Zado




----------



## Samark




----------



## eggy in a bready

Zado said:


>


What is

How get


----------



## Zado

eggy in a bready said:


> What is
> 
> How get


Riggio Sierra hot rod

Earn big money


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

maliciousteve said:


> Current GAS



Looks like a Suhr I've played at Cosmo Music in Toronto (Canada). Probably one of the nicest guitars I've ever touched.

https://cosmomusic.ca/guitar-electric-suhr-modern-brl-mpl-waterfall-2016-col-w-c-1.html


----------



## odibrom

Lukhas said:


> Consider myself messed with then.  Probably more a question of budget, as being a student an all I can't really justify spending a grand on a guitar. There was one recently on Reverb for roughly 1,300€... the ad didn't last long!



I understand you perfectly. I got my first one when they came out more or less. I bought it by the end of my college degree. The second was bought 2 years ago (almost 3 now). I got the chance so I snagged one near by... it was the third time I had a chance like this and the second time was of this same (2nd) guitar...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GUYS
IM TRYING TO SAVE FOR A HELIX
PLEASE STOP ME


----------



## gunch

A JS32T of some sort, a the natural mahogany warrior is really cool and seems like a good value






Also watching some live Nile vids, I hate to say it but I like explorers and I wouldn't mind a Dean Z of some kind


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> GUYS
> IM TRYING TO SAVE FOR A HELIX
> PLEASE STOP ME


I can't wait for that blue one to release. It's pretty much a day 1 purchase for me. The only reason the 7 string version isn't a day 1 for me is because of the 25.5" scale. I'm also sad the 7 string (and most likely the 6 string) have glossy necks.


----------



## Anquished

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> GUYS
> IM TRYING TO SAVE FOR A HELIX
> PLEASE STOP ME



Is that the new Baritone Viper 7? I've been gasing for that one hard since I saw it announced.


----------



## Anquished

I've never really been a fan of ESP/LTD guitars but man these ones are good.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Anquished said:


> I've never really been a fan of ESP/LTD guitars but man these ones are good.



I think that's the first time I've seen a burl on a single cutaway shape.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup


Anquished said:


> Is that the new Baritone Viper 7? I've been gasing for that one hard since I saw it announced.


Yup the Black Metal Viper 7B.

It's funny because before i got my Stef 7B, i was wanting a baritone Viper.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I really have strong GAS for a 7 string Nick Johnston strat and an all white/chrome '72 Thinline Telecaster.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## KnightBrolaire

man now I really want a headless v


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> man now I really want a headless v



How could those tuners possibly not dig into your leg though?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> How could those tuners possibly not dig into your leg though?


oh they probably would, but this just gives me the idea to build a headless rhoads V.


----------



## pott

KnightBrolaire said:


> man now I really want a headless v



Mhmm did I miss what this was? Regardless: what is it?  That looks really nice and much more useable than a standard V for some reason.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pott said:


> Mhmm did I miss what this was? Regardless: what is it?  That looks really nice and much more useable than a standard V for some reason.


some random brand i found on reverb. inyen is the name iirc


----------



## pott

Cheers. For the curious therefore: https://reverb.com/item/17581859-inyen-ifv-350-emg-headless-electric-guitar-2018-brown


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


>



you could have gotten the run2 624 in IceBlue


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> you could have gotten the run2 624 in IceBlue


Financially, I can get neither currently. Would have gladly gone Sully, still hope to.


----------



## Randy

LeviathanKiller said:


> How could those tuners possibly not dig into your leg though?


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> Financially, I can get neither currently. Would have gladly gone Sully, still hope to.


well hope you get some money quick and that he got some spares, because I dont thik he would be doing many 624's in the near future. His other models especialy the Raven are far more popular.

which I dont get, since I always see ppl here drooling for Dinkys, plain color RGs, and well that Charvel was the perfect example


----------



## Miek

don't know where else to ask this, but does anyone know if the ibanez petruccis also had the middle position split trick on the switch?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


>



I could get jiggy with this.


----------



## shupe13

I'm having one of these built finally.


----------



## gunshow86de

shupe13 said:


> I'm having one of these built finally.



S7 is still in business?


----------



## shupe13

gunshow86de said:


> S7 is still in business?


Yes. They're alive and well.


----------



## feraledge

It haunts me...


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> It haunts me...



you didnt had a ESP custom with the same finish?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> you didnt had a ESP custom with the same finish?



That's pretty much his ESP CS Horizon. Just pointy.


----------



## BenjaminW

Decided to check out Riff City from another thread on here and stumbled upon this. My inner Yngwie is exploding as we speak.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 65883
> 
> Decided to check out Riff City from another thread on here and stumbled upon this. My inner Yngwie is exploding as we speak.


Needs the obese headstock.

Also out of the blue... Want a 28''+ 7-string to tune down to drop fuck.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Needs the obese headstock.
> 
> Also out of the blue... Want a 28''+ 7-string to tune down to drop fuck.



I asked Kurt if he was going to make any more 25.5" Intrepid 6s or a 27-25.5" Fan Intrepid 6 but he said no


----------



## BenjaminW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Needs the obese headstock.
> 
> Also out of the blue... Want a 28''+ 7-string to tune down to drop fuck.


But...does it djent?


----------



## feraledge

feraledge said:


> View attachment 65173
> SOMEONE TURNED MY HORIZON INTO A WARRIOR AND I *NEED* IT.


@A-Branger I find it hard to think my Horizon didn't inspire that finish, but I have zero problem with it and I need one myself. Looks so goddamn sick.


----------



## mnemonic

Anyone bought the Waza Metalzone yet?


----------



## Santuzzo

major GAS for this:


----------



## Kaura

Fender Japan really needs to stop filling my GAS list...


----------



## Seabeast2000

There is still a fender Japan?


----------



## Kaura

The906 said:


> There is still a fender Japan?



Apparently. I thought the factory closed down back in 2014/2015 or something when they took down the website for domestic market MIJ models but for now, they export these "special batches". The guitar in my avatar was also a part of a special batch they released last summer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Apparently. I thought the factory closed down back in 2014/2015 or something when they took down the website for domestic market MIJ models but for now, they export these "special batches". The guitar in my avatar was also a part of a special batch they released last summer.


Perhaps they are made in Chi-pan?


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Perhaps they are made in Chi-pan?



Nah, this is Fender we're talking. Not ESP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Even with the FMIC Japan factory shut down, they still get the coolest exclusives.


----------



## BenjaminW

Would love this beauty, but too bad I don't wanna spend the money to buy it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Nah, this is Fender we're talking. Not ESP.


Because only ESP does that.


----------



## Paul McAleer

*Ibanez RG Prestige RG752M - Desert Sun Yellow*


----------



## Ikke

This is it. Probably one of my favorite finishes from ESP. Snapper Custom in Sandblast Red


----------



## xzacx

Paul McAleer said:


> *Ibanez RG Prestige RG752M - Desert Sun Yellow*
> View attachment 66059
> View attachment 66060
> View attachment 66061



As much as I don't like maple boards, I can back it on original Jem colors.


----------



## soldierkahn

now the severe GAS begins. Pulled the trigger and preordered the 2027XL with a set of Lundgren Black Heaven pickups. Figured that saying i would buy it if the XL series came back is one thing, ACTUALLY buying it says a lot more lol. Havent heard the Black Heaven pickups yet, but the guys at AP said that they were more up my alley than getting a set of M7s in there. Guess we will have to see!!!


----------



## Ikke

Maybe I should say Sandblast Satin in general is in my top ESP Colours/Finishes.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ikke said:


> Maybe I should say Sandblast Satin in general is in my top ESP Colours/Finishes.



As soon as I saw these a month or so ago I have had major GAS for that purple/blue one.


----------



## Ikke

AkiraSpectrum said:


> As soon as I saw these a month or so ago I have had major GAS for that purple/blue one.



Same. When I saw the indigo one I was interested. But, the red one got my full attention. And in turn increased my appreciation of the other variants. Even the black one.


----------



## Kaura

The blue and black ones are great but the red looks like a beaten-up picnic table...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> but the red looks like a beaten-up picnic table...


I hate pearloid pick guards, but that red guitar looks great. I don't even care about the pick guard being pearloid.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I hate pearloid pick guards, but that red guitar looks great. I don't even care about the pick guard being pearloid.



Damn, dude. Pearloid is the best.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Damn, dude. Pearloid is the best.


Usually, I find it kinda gaudy on most guitars. On the red one above though, I find it quite interesting because of the juxtaposition of the body and pickguard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ikke said:


> Maybe I should say Sandblast Satin in general is in my top ESP Colours/Finishes.


lawd jesus that purple one is hot


----------



## feraledge

Kaura said:


> The blue and black ones are great but the red looks like a beaten-up picnic table...


Sandblasted finish means that old, worn wood is the goal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> lawd jesus that purple one is hot


I hope you at least plan to take it to dinner before you ogle it, perv!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't really explain why, but I like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't really explain why, but I like it.



Damn, that's actually really cool. Probably my favorite "ergonomic" headless shape.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't really explain why, but I like it.



Is that Dark Matter's new Vega shape?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Is that Dark Matter's new Vega shape?


yup


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't really explain why, but I like it.


That's SO much better than their single cut shape.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't really explain why, but I like it.



That fretboard would make even Wangcaster tempting.


----------



## I play music

Kaura said:


> That fretboard would make even Wangcaster tempting.


Wangcaster with herpes?


----------



## Crundles

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't really explain why, but I like it.



Any info on when this is getting released? I was thinking of getting a Kiesel but this ... this changes things


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crundles said:


> Any info on when this is getting released? I was thinking of getting a Kiesel but this ... this changes things


the fb page says preorders start in march


----------



## gunch

SGs

one of these


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I need a metal-as-fuck pointy Explorer


----------



## Samark

Mike Shannon SL


----------



## soldierkahn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I need a metal-as-fuck pointy Explorer




Yes. More of this please


----------



## TedEH

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I need a metal-as-fuck pointy Explorer


I've still got my black Ex-400. It's such a cheesy EMG-loaded metal machine, I could never get rid of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TedEH said:


> I've still got my black Ex-400. It's such a cheesy EMG-loaded metal machine, I could never get rid of it.



I used to hate them, but man I've been wanting a white EX, a black EX-FR, or an FX so badly.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I really don't know why.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if esp ever makes a black metal exp, I'd def grab one.


----------



## feraledge

Spent some time with a Xiphos today. My Warrior GAS is hitting insane levels. Must. Find. Monies.


----------



## eggy in a bready

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I really don't know why.


this is beautiful on many levels, but it'd be vastly improved without the FR-style trem and HH config


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Spent some time with a Xiphos today. My Warrior GAS is hitting insane levels. Must. Find. Monies.




Dude, my gas for that particular warrior...


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> Dude, my gas for that particular warrior...


Buy it and then Konmarie it to me. That way it’ll spark a lot of joy twice.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Seabeast2000

What that is? Charvel?


----------



## Konfyouzd

The906 said:


> What that is? Charvel?


You know it... 

I'm pretty sure only Angel Vivaldi has one at the moment, though...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Konfyouzd said:


> You know it...
> 
> I'm pretty sure only Angel Vivaldi has one at the moment, though...



Alright, I feel dumb but that body looks "RG" to me which threw me off. Thanks for the verify.


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Buy it and then Konmarie it to me. That way it’ll spark a lot of joy twice.



My WR-1 is probably the first victim of Kondo's incessat desire to reduce entropy in the universe. If you want it...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Want the Type O-style feedback without drilling and routing my existing guitars with Sustainers.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Tele Fever so bad... can't sleep... Kotzens and Contemporaries and Thinlines, oh my!


----------



## TunedToB

Lately I've been having REAL bad OG 90's Universe GAS. A PWH would be out of the question given how high the prices go for. But an old green dot or silver dot...oh the GAS hurts.


----------



## Curt

big want because the price is right





Already have one of these on the way, just need to get it in my hands. 






Okay, so I'm a huge revocation fanboy and I currently want this just so I have a guitar dedicated to revocation covers. I would have bought it instead of the SLS elite simply because the warrior is one of the all time coolest guitar shapes, but the 25.5" scale just falls a little short for me for my primary tuning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Like, I already own an EC-401B.

But the Breaking Benjamin fanboy in me wants to finally own a Ben Burnley sig model.


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like, I already own an EC-401B.
> 
> But the Breaking Benjamin fanboy in me wants to finally own a Ben Burnley sig model.


Dooo eeeeeet

But replace the duncan combo with the Dimarzio Dominions and get the chunkiest of tones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> Dooo eeeeeet
> 
> But replace the duncan combo with the Dimarzio Dominions and get the chunkiest of tones.



I would probably go with my tried-and-true EMG 81/60 set, although I'm deffo curious about the Dominions. 

Although they have to be red.


----------



## amogtr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like, I already own an EC-401B.
> 
> But the Breaking Benjamin fanboy in me wants to finally own a Ben Burnley sig model.



Had to do a double take, this looks exactly like my Voodoo Les Paul


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I would probably go with my tried-and-true EMG 81/60 set, although I'm deffo curious about the Dominions.
> 
> Although they have to be red.


81/60 is also a good way to go. I just really dig the dominions in baritones.


----------



## broj15

Got my eyes on 2 reasonably priced late 70's early 80's Ibanez musician basses. Ones an mc924 (Ibanez p/j style pickups) and the other is an mc800 (1 humbucker with a 3 position switch). I really feel like the humbucker in the mc800 would suit the sound I'm going for better, but it's also more expensive & in rougher condition, despite retailing for less than the mc924. At the same time though I feel like the 924 would still get me where I wanna be as the bass I'm currently playing has a p/j configuration.


----------



## Soya

Curt said:


> Okay, so I'm a huge revocation fanboy and I currently want this just so I have a guitar dedicated to revocation covers. I would have bought it instead of the SLS elite simply because the warrior is one of the all time coolest guitar shapes, but the 25.5" scale just falls a little short for me for my primary tuning.



I'm definitely not metal enough for a pointy guitar, but I have to say that finish with that shape is sexxxaaay. Probably best I can't get Sweetwater financing.....


----------



## Glades

Curt said:


> big want because the price is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have one of these on the way, just need to get it in my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I'm a huge revocation fanboy and I currently want this just so I have a guitar dedicated to revocation covers. I would have bought it instead of the SLS elite simply because the warrior is one of the all time coolest guitar shapes, but the 25.5" scale just falls a little short for me for my primary tuning.



The DD Warrior is a dope guitar. Just curious, what tuning do you play that you need a longer scale? 25.5" is good through G Standard (C standard + G 7th). Do you play lower than this?


----------



## Curt

Glades said:


> The DD Warrior is a dope guitar. Just curious, what tuning do you play that you need a longer scale? 25.5" is good through G Standard (C standard + G 7th). Do you play lower than this?


I play in drop G# most of the time, but to get an acceptable tension at that tuning on the G# I have to use a .074 and I REALLY hate how dull it sounds.
.070 is as thick as I can go without hating the tone of the string. At a 26.5" scale a .070 gives me an acceptable 16.7 lbs of tension without sounding too dull. 

And occasionally I tune to drop F# where it takes a .080 for acceptable tension at even 26.5" scale


----------



## gunch

broj15 said:


> Got my eyes on 2 reasonably priced late 70's early 80's Ibanez musician basses. Ones an mc924 (Ibanez p/j style pickups) and the other is an mc800 (1 humbucker with a 3 position switch). I really feel like the humbucker in the mc800 would suit the sound I'm going for better, but it's also more expensive & in rougher condition, despite retailing for less than the mc924. At the same time though I feel like the 924 would still get me where I wanna be as the bass I'm currently playing has a p/j configuration.



It will be good shit but speaking as a musician guitar owner they had lots of proprietary parts so make sure everything works on the one you get


----------



## broj15

silverabyss said:


> It will be good shit but speaking as a musician guitar owner they had lots of proprietary parts so make sure everything works on the one you get


Good lookin out. They're both totally complete but that's definitely good to know.


----------



## gunch

broj15 said:


> Good lookin out. They're both totally complete but that's definitely good to know.



No joke man I'm going to have to put dowels in the pickup route to install a normal pickup ring because the super 88s are so weird and huge


----------



## broj15

silverabyss said:


> No joke man I'm going to have to put dowels in the pickup route to install a normal pickup ring because the super 88s are so weird and huge




Back in the day I think they called that innovation 

Edit: the big pickups I mean. I guess the towel is modern day innovation


----------



## BigViolin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I would probably go with my tried-and-true EMG 81/60 set, although I'm deffo curious about the Dominions.
> 
> Although they have to be red.



Curious if you have tried the Titans, and what you thought if you have.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BigViolin said:


> Curious if you have tried the Titans, and what you thought if you have.


dominions are more fun than the titans ime. They're chunkier, but still tight, and they're brighter on the high end. They don't feel as dry and hard to saturate as the titans did.


----------



## BigViolin

I love the titans and have a dominion that I just need to solder into a ash/roasted maple parts strat when I get some time. Sounds like I'll really like it.


----------



## bastardbullet

It’s haunting me hard, and probably it will haunt my wallet too.


----------



## mcbiggah99

bastardbullet said:


> It’s haunting me hard, and probably it will haunt my wallet too.


I would've bought it so hard, had I had the cash. It's just above my budget so I went for the RGIX7FDLB instead.


----------



## Curt

mcbiggah99 said:


> I would've bought it so hard, had I had the cash. It's just above my budget so I went for the RGIX7FDLB instead.


Many pics when it arrives please, really want to see good pictures of the grains they've got ahold of


----------



## Azathoth43

Have one of these pre ordered.


----------



## bastardbullet

mcbiggah99 said:


> I would've bought it so hard, had I had the cash. It's just above my budget so I went for the RGIX7FDLB instead.



That one was one of my alternatives, enjoy the RG man. I hope the pricings will stay in reasonable levels in here cause when it comes to the Turkish market, it might go unexplainably & incredibly stupid.


----------



## mcbiggah99

Curt said:


> Many pics when it arrives please, really want to see good pictures of the grains they've got ahold of


I'll make sure to post plenty of them. It should arrive by tomorrow and I'm very stoked.



bastardbullet said:


> That one was one of my alternatives, enjoy the RG man. I hope the pricings will stay in reasonable levels in here cause when it comes to the Turkish market, it might go unexplainably & incredibly stupid.


Thanks man. Being Turkish, I know all too well how the prices can be over there sometimes.


----------



## BigViolin

RG2228.


----------



## BenjaminW

Korina LP's are too damn beautiful...


----------



## tecs99

RG8527dbk is the dream guitar for me, its a real treasure hunt


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The aristides gas is unreal


----------



## USMarine75

I'm GAS'ing for that Washburn/GJ tele I ordered last week. It takes 3-4 weeks for things to ship and clear customs here aaaaargh.


----------



## Miek

hitting refresh on the tracking for my new pickups every 10 minutes


----------



## guitar4tw

This new "Tiger's Eye" finish for the Caparison Horus M-3 is giving me ridiculous amounts of GAS.


----------



## Anquished

Stop it Schecter.






I SAID STOP IT!

Sidenote: anyone tried the Apocalypse Pickups?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Anquished said:


> Stop it Schecter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SAID STOP IT!
> 
> Sidenote: anyone tried the Apocalypse Pickups?


the apocalypse pickups are very good. I tried them in the apocalypse tele and they sounded excellent, great clarity and able to do pretty much whatever I threw at them. cleans weren't amazing but otherwise I quite liked them.


----------



## Anquished

KnightBrolaire said:


> the apocalypse pickups are very good. I tried them in the apocalypse tele and they sounded excellent, great clarity and able to do pretty much whatever I threw at them. cleans weren't amazing but otherwise I quite liked them.



Interesting, thanks for the info. I might have to try one of these out once they hit stores.


----------



## Albake21

Damn I was really hoping they were going to make the C-1 EX baritone in this new red finish.


----------



## Kovah

I don't even know if I would have a use for this but I just need this thing in my life


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've always wanted an engl savage


----------



## possumkiller

http://padalka-guitars.com/saturn-7-gallery-2/#!prettyPhoto[folio-items]/0/

Never gave a shit about headless guitars until I saw these.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> http://padalka-guitars.com/saturn-7-gallery-2/#!prettyPhoto[folio-items]/0/
> 
> Never gave a shit about headless guitars until I saw these.


padalka is churning out some super cool guitars, especially his saturn/neptune/ennea designs.


----------



## possumkiller

I love the way that man bevels.


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've always wanted an engl savage



Nice to see Ola finally found back to his good tone  The Savage is just the right amp for him imo.


----------



## Womb raider

Yeahhhhhh....


----------



## BigViolin

Damn, that finish when done right is amazing.


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> Yeahhhhhh....


Wow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## BenjaminW

Hnnnnggghhhh. Why do Gibsons give me so much GAS?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ooh baby, roehrs guitars is making all the stuff jackson needs to make


----------



## feraledge

Old bump got me hot and bothered for @JD27 's current/old line up:


----------



## Albake21

feraledge said:


> Old bump got me hot and bothered for @JD27 's current/old line up:


Fuck.... the two ESPs on the right are killer!


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Old bump got me hot and bothered for @JD27 's current/old line up:



The SLS C-7 didn’t last long and the PH Horizon is gone. Still dig the Horizon 3 CS, but the USA TE is my favorite. Anything I get in that price range is going to be from ESP USA.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## feraledge




----------



## gunch

A (cheap) headless 

Agile Hawker is dogshit ugly but it's an honest design but at 6.5 lbs it kind of defeats the purpose of being a headless 

NK would be kind of cool but all reviews and even NGDs here point to lots of work needing to be done to them + the ethical conundrum of Chinese IP theft 

Strandy Classic 6 would be cool but not for 1400 bucks 

Kiesel is kind of the same deal, probably the best out of the box for the money but ehhh 

There aren't a lot of Dark Matter AN-6 reviews and such but the price is a little more comfortable (not as much as a NK or Groteberg though)


----------



## Leviathus

Gonna be hard to resist once these start hitting the shelves...


----------



## Sogradde

JD27 said:


> The SLS C-7 didn’t last long


May I ask why? Since I'm planning on buying one.


----------



## JD27

Sogradde said:


> May I ask why? Since I'm planning on buying one.



I bought and modded the hell out of an old LTD H-207 that I preferred over the SLS C-7. The SLS C-7 didn’t have any glaring issues and wasn’t bad playing or anything. I didn’t care for the Fishmans, but those are easy enough to replace.


----------



## JD27

Sogradde said:


> May I ask why? Since I'm planning on buying one.



I bought and modded the hell out of an old LTD H-207 that I preferred over the SLS C-7. The SLS C-7 didn’t have any glaring issues and wasn’t bad playing or anything. I didn’t care for the Fishmans, but those are easy enough to replace.


----------



## AdenM

Friedman NoHo/North Hollywood flat top superstrats for 2019. I don't know why, but that black one at 4:11 is calling to me - wonder if they'll make one with a Hipshot.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I bought and modded the hell out of an old LTD H-207 that I preferred over the SLS C-7. The SLS C-7 didn’t have any glaring issues and wasn’t bad playing or anything. I didn’t care for the Fishmans, but those are easy enough to replace.


I finally got to try out Fishmans the other day. EC400 that they came stock in. I did NOT care for them. Neck didn’t work at all and the passive mode was a joke IMO.


----------



## xzacx

feraledge said:


> I finally got to try out Fishmans the other day. EC400 that they came stock in. I did NOT care for them. Neck didn’t work at all and the passive mode was a joke IMO.


I really don't get it. I've never heard a clip where they sounded good either. Then again, I think EMG 81s rip still, so what do I know?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I finally got to try out Fishmans the other day. EC400 that they came stock in. I did NOT care for them. Neck didn’t work at all and the passive mode was a joke IMO.



I can’t say I liked them in active mode more than say an 85x or 57 and passive mode was just meh. They were like a jack of all trades, master of none type deal. I’d much rather just have one sound I liked.


----------



## littlebadboy

I think I want the US made with some overseas hardware and electronics PRS S2 Standard 22 in satin charcoal...


----------



## feraledge

Bummed the new EII Eclipse in natural burst is full thickness, but my Eclipse hard on remains.
Back to the front: 








And I'm still really curious...


----------



## Samark

That white Eclipse is awesome


----------



## eightsixboy

Well my Gas is coming as we speak, can't wait to get this. Man I miss my old ESP's.


----------



## Rynphos

I'm about to purchase a fixed bridge, extended range/multiscale 7 string. I change tunings a lot. I don't know how in the world a floating trem works nor have I ever tried one. I like aggressive colors and shapes. I wanna drop-tune to a very dark place.

But...




https://imgur.com/3Ii4Xj1

I shouldn't even like this, why does it make me question a purchase with months of research?


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Restarted

dirtool said:


>


Boner achieved


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.balaguerguitars.com/thestandardseries/

Budget-friendly Hyperion? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Catalyst Collide




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I just got my LTD FX360.

I thought I would't bond with it... But I actually really, really like it.

So I need more EX shapes in my future.  Definitel either an EX-400 in white or diamondplate.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I just got my LTD FX360.
> 
> I thought I would't bond with it... But I actually really, really like it.
> 
> So I need more EX shapes in my future.  Definitel either an EX-400 in white or diamondplate.


For some reason, and this is coming from someone who hates pretty much every shape but a super strat, I've really been eyeing the FX series. Would love an EII version. The Axe Palace has a fucking amazing pink one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> For some reason, and this is coming from someone who hates pretty much every shape but a super strat, I've really been eyeing the FX series. Would love an EII version. The Axe Palace has a fucking amazing pink one.



Post a picture of it, so I can quote it and say I'm GASing for it.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Post a picture of it, so I can quote it and say I'm GASing for it.


My bad, I thought you said FRX... But still, I love this thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> My bad, I thought you said FRX... But still, I love this thing.




I hate the FRX shape... But I hated the EX shape too, so shit happens. 
That's a fcking phenomenal finish though. Goddamn. An EX or FX (or Snakebyte) in that finish would be hnnnng.

But yeah, I mean these. 










I specifically want the EX400 because it's in olympic white, vs the snow white of the EX401. Plus MiK vs MiI is also a bonus.


----------



## Miek

yeah the ex one of my favorite riffs on the explorer shape but when it comes to esp/ltd I still really want an mx


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Miek said:


> yeah the ex one of my favorite riffs on the explorer shape but when it comes to esp/ltd I still really want an mx



I actually do have an old EXP-200 to pair with it. Need an MX220 and a Snakebyte to collect the whole set.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I had an FX 250 or whatever. Kinda wish I had it still. I sold it cheap cuz it was gutted and I didn't want to build it back up.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've been GAS-ing for one of the limited edition olive drab reissues of the 1964 Gibson ES-345 VOS with a Bigsby and Mono Varitone control. These guitars are so hard to find nowadays, and the prices have shot way up in the market.







And sure, I'll admit that this film ignited the GAS.






I can't tell if Bradley Cooper was playing a reissue that was poorly relic-ed by a props department or art department, or if the guitar was an actual vintage, historic model from 1964. (The worn, relic-ed areas of the body and headstock are in such odd locations that don't seem to follow the typical path of what happens when a guitar ages, and they make absolutely zero sense to me as a player.)


----------



## Ikke

Yudai's (Crystal Lake) ESP Custom. I've been a big fan of this since he got it.

@possumkiller What say you?


----------



## possumkiller

I say that is one of the sexiest ESPs I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Yudai's (Crystal Lake) ESP Custom. I've been a big fan of this since he got it.
> 
> @possumkiller What say you?


Beauty


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's something about an un-bursted quilted top that's just


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't even play bass but gottdamn I want a dingwall. so _a e s t h e t i c_


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't even play bass but gottdamn I want a dingwall. so _a e s t h e t i c_



I do play bass, and I do want one, and you are doing it so wrong

Behold the pink beauty <3






even more awesome than the previous NG2 pink limited edition..... aaaaaaand of course the color I like the most, its a lmited edition too, sooo unless you have money right NOW, say bye bye to it


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Need a new bass and the Squier contaporary Jazz bass pretty much has everything I want for the budget I have. Still hesitating as I'm reading mixed reviews.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I know this is for guitars we are gassing for, but I wouldn't mind an AC Plus to round out my Xotic pedals. If I could find one for around $80, I'd buy it.


----------



## feraledge

AlexCorriveau said:


> Need a new bass and the Squier contaporary Jazz bass pretty much has everything I want for the budget I have. Still hesitating as I'm reading mixed reviews.


I’m a total guitar nerd, but my bass threshold is simple: does it look like a jazz bass? Does it sound like a bass? Do I enjoy playing it? 
Squier usually does an excellent job at hitting those marks for me. A pickup swap and bridge upgrade can help even more, but depending on your purposes, they can scratch an itch cheaply. I WISH my expectations for a guitar were that simple.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Problem is I'm not sure what the hell kinda pickups fit in those routes. EMG 35 pickups are wider. Only thing I can think of is Bartolini or Norstrand.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Problem is I'm not sure what the hell kinda pickups fit in those routes. EMG 35 pickups are wider. Only thing I can think of is Bartolini or Norstrand.


Norstrand big singles and you got a winner. Maybe some upgrade for the electronics too if needed. 

But me being me I rather get an SR. Cant deal with the weight and sitting down neck dive of Fenders, and not sure how people still do


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> But me being me I rather get an SR. Cant deal with the weight and sitting down neck dive of Fenders, and not sure how people still do



Because maple necked J basses kick ass.

Never had neck dive problems with mine tbh.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because maple necked J basses kick ass.
> 
> Never had neck dive problems with mine tbh.


Im sure on a strap they are fine. But none of each Fender I decide to try in stores have good balance on your lap. Its the worse bass I have played sitting down as balance goes. That plus the fact they weight a ton to start with. Im sure they sound lovely AF. But they would always be a big nope for me, no matter how many times I try them


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> Norstrand big singles and you got a winner. Maybe some upgrade for the electronics too if needed.
> 
> But me being me I rather get an SR. Cant deal with the weight and sitting down neck dive of Fenders, and not sure how people still do


I've owned and played tons of Jazz basses of all quality levels over the past 26 years, can't say there's been a single time I've had issues with how they sit or hang when standing.


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> I've owned and played tons of Jazz basses of all quality levels over the past 26 years, can't say there's been a single time I've had issues with how they sit or hang when standing.


thats because you are used to it, dnt know any better and you take that as the "normal"


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> thats because you are used to it, dnt know any better and you take that as the "normal"


I mean, electric bass is supposed to be played like a stand up bass, but upside down, right?


----------



## Metropolis

Damn... gasing Ibanez's again. My opinion after owning about 10-15 RG's, RGD's etc. is that generally they kind of sound boring and thin, but damn their necks are just a breeze to shred on. I just don't know if that Solar neck is just not my thing, it's not too thick but it's not the most comfortable neck I've played especially in the upper register where it gets even thicker. Why is it that I always end up buying more Ibanez's?


----------



## I play music

Metropolis said:


> Damn... gasing Ibanez's again. My opinion after owning about 10-15 RG's, RGD's etc. is that generally they kind of sound boring and thin, but damn their necks are just a breeze to shred on. I just don't know if that Solar neck is just not my thing, it's not too thick but it's not the most comfortable neck I've played especially in the upper register where it gets even thicker. Why is it that I always end up buying more Ibanez's?


Maybe try one of the new 5000 series Ibanez with mahagony body then. They probably sound a bit different than your average basswood RG.


----------



## Metropolis

I play music said:


> Maybe try one of the new 5000 series Ibanez with mahagony body then. They probably sound a bit different than your average basswood RG.



Really on the expensive side for me right now, but BKP's did sound really gnarly judging by couple of youtube demos. Not a believer of noticeable differences in different wood species either, for me they all just sound like Ibanez should sound; kind of snappy and certain kind of midrange blooming out. There is one guy at neighbor city who wants to trade his RG3521 Prestige to a Solar, so I'll maybe see how that goes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I've been on the hunt for these for a while and now this is so close to my grasp it's sickening. With Free The Tone's Future Factory being released next month, getting it would be perfunctory. But I still want it.


----------



## odibrom

I had these 2 with me for a while. They belong to a friend and I was to sell them, therefore the reason for making this video, which happened after a while...


----------



## feraledge

This is killing me to even share it instead of just pulling the trigger, $400 plus shipping. Got a new Floyd and Alpha/Omega set. Goddamn you Reverb, why am I even looking!?!




https://reverb.com/item/15299958-esp-eclipse-1994-sonic-blue
Paging @JD27


----------



## Miek

no conyrols? dope


----------



## feraledge

Miek said:


> no conyrols? dope


$400, I wouldn't sweat $30 in parts too hard for an ESP. Then again, in no position for any of it. Would if I could, will probably regret this pretty immediately.


----------



## manu80

bought this one on a UK store. Had the washburn 2ST but i like the set neck and no trem
450 euros pristine cond., with its case, was pretty good deal to me


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> $400, I wouldn't sweat $30 in parts too hard for an ESP. Then again, in no position for any of it. Would if I could, will probably regret this pretty immediately.



Actually saw that one before, it’s a 1995 model I believe. Might be an easy project to get it into a solid player. $250 of that is in the pickups, so it’s pretty damn cheap. Only issues I’d be concerned with are is the replacement fret work shit and was the crack repaired correctly.


----------



## musicaldeath

I feel bad, but I really like that headless Jackson Demon from NAMM.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> This is killing me to even share it instead of just pulling the trigger, $400 plus shipping. Got a new Floyd and Alpha/Omega set. Goddamn you Reverb, why am I even looking!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/15299958-esp-eclipse-1994-sonic-blue
> Paging @JD27



I've been stalking that guitar on Reverb for so long. Been thinkign about pulling the trigger, but I don't need another project.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all the talk about hot rodded marshalls really has me GASing for a ceriatone chupacabra or a splawn (not sure if I should look into the quick rod or the nitro) or another peters . Still planning on grabbing a ksr orthos or revv 100p at some point first though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh also add the peters plasma blade/engl savage mk2/prs archon/pitbull uL to my gas list.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Prototype Roasted Maple Snapper-AL/RM

Goes really well with red in my opinion.


----------



## I play music

Ikke said:


> ESP Prototype Roasted Maple Snapper-AL/RM
> 
> Goes really well with red in my opinion.


Wow is that roasted maple dark


----------



## BenjaminW

I absolutely love my Gibson, but I can't stop GASing for a straight up Les Paul w/o like the Floyd or body contours. Might as well start a thread dedicated to my Gibson GAS.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> ESP Prototype Roasted Maple Snapper-AL/RM
> 
> Goes really well with red in my opinion.


Burnt maple. I’m not complaining though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah that wood got cooked so long it became rosewood.


----------



## Zado




----------



## sezna




----------



## XPT707FX

I'm GASing real hard for a Firemist Purple JP7


----------



## prlgmnr

Pan-seared maple with a honey glaze.


----------



## inmortus

Break the bank.



Winterrrr............. cool



This Ibanez looks as the Keith Merrow signature but in other brand and I like it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want to grab a diezel Lil Fokker or a henning cherry bomb.


----------



## Ikke

Nishgaki Amnis - This is one of the few guitars that I would actually consider outside of ESP.
I like Yuta's (Earthists) version a whole lot. Wouldn't reverse the headstock if I were able to get one. I love the Suiboku finish.


----------



## Albake21

Ikke said:


> Nishgaki Amnis - This is one of the few guitars that I would actually consider outside of ESP.
> I like Yuta's (Earthists) version a whole lot. Wouldn't reverse the headstock if I were able to get one. I love the Suiboku finish.


I've never heard of these guys until now, but I really like them. It's nice to see some of this music in Japan. From what I can tell, it seems pretty rare in the East.


----------



## Ikke

Albake21 said:


> I've never heard of these guys until now, but I really like them. It's nice to see some of this music in Japan. From what I can tell, it seems pretty rare in the East.



I think I discovered them somehow through Crystal Lake.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's already preordered and paid for, but I'm GASing hard for the KSR Ceres pedal.

And a Piezo-loaded guitar.

And oddly an 8-string now...


----------



## USMarine75

sezna said:


>



Hey baby, how much?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Hey baby, how much?


1800$ iirc


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> 1800$ iirc



Dammit wishing I didn't splurge on so much other stuff... that pic is giving me a 50-percenter.


----------



## USMarine75

^ 27" baritone... and a 24.75" LP? Arrrgh need these in my life.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I NEEEEEEED IT


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm not entirely sure why but I've got this urge for a Jackson Warrior with EMGs


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

KnightBrolaire said:


> I NEEEEEEED IT



I'm happy to see how well Padalka is doing. I remember when he emerged as a luthier and his progression up to this point has been fantastic, I really like how his design language has evolved. I believe he just reopened the order book the other day if you want a build


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'm happy to see how well Padalka is doing. I remember when he emerged as a luthier and his progression up to this point has been fantastic, I really like how his design language has evolved. I believe he just reopened the order book the other day if you want a build


i've been sorely tempted to start a build with him, but i've got other customs i need to pay off first.


----------



## USMarine75

Ordered a Fishman Greg Koch Gristletone SSS Strat set for the inbound Samick "Valley Arts leftover bits" strat as seen below:


----------



## phaja_

Albake21 said:


> I've never heard of these guys until now, but I really like them. It's nice to see some of this music in Japan. From what I can tell, it seems pretty rare in the East.


Absolutely try Crystal Lake!


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Ordered a Fishman Greg Koch Gristletone SSS Strat set for the inbound Samick "Valley Arts leftover bits" strat as seen below:



Goddamn. Stop making me look at that, perrrrfect aesthetic.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Goddamn. Stop making me look at that, perrrrfect aesthetic.



It outplays my EBMM Cutlass BFR Limited. Did NOT see that coming.


----------



## Albake21

phaja_ said:


> Absolutely try Crystal Lake!


I actually did, but they were kind of boring to me. Too metalcore sounding, but I'll give them another shot.


----------



## Ikke

Albake21 said:


> I actually did, but they were kind of boring to me. Too metalcore sounding, but I'll give them another shot.



Not sure what you listened to, but their song Apollo is what got me I to them. I’m a very recent listener. I really like all of Helix and I’m not even into screaming.


----------



## Albake21

Ikke said:


> Not sure what you listened to, but their song Apollo is what got me I to them. I’m a very recent listener. I really like all of Helix and I’m not even into screaming.


It was AEON and I should have said Deathcore, not metalcore. Although I will say Apollo was much better.


----------



## Ikke

Albake21 said:


> It was AEON and I should have said Deathcore, not metalcore. Although I will say Apollo was much better.



Probably Devilcry, Sanctuary, Apollo, and Overgrow are my faves. I’ve only listened to Helix though.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Really like these guys work. Have done some killer looking axes:


----------



## Ikke

Dreams - ESP Stream SL5 Bubinga


----------



## NoodleFace

Just got my first Schecter and already want this. For some reason it gets through boner juices flowing


----------



## dirtool

which lunchbox do you prefer?


----------



## feraledge

Would love to do an Eclipse II homage to this:


----------



## gunch

yeah Padalka


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Would love to do an Eclipse II homage to this:



Would love to see a guitar that actually tried to attempt an aged silverburst. A clean bright new silver burst is kickass, but an aged/greened silverburst is yeees


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Would love to see a guitar that actually tried to attempt an aged silverburst. A clean bright new silver burst is kickass, but an aged/greened silverburst is yeees


100% what I'd be looking for. Aged cream binding too, but I'd want them cuts on the back and an oiled extra thin U neck. Of course, I'm forced to wonder, how would it look with a maple board?


----------



## spudmunkey

feraledge said:


> 100% what I'd be looking for. Aged cream binding too, but I'd want them cuts on the back and an oiled extra thin U neck. Of course, I'm forced to wonder, how would it look with a maple board?



A visual aid of at least something _loosely_ resembling silverburst, with a maple fb:


----------



## feraledge

I had one of these for a while and loved it. Would definitely do silverburst and maple again:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just after a few months of scoring a 70s Ibby Les Paul, this comes up.






With set neck and coil taps too. 

An 81 Destroyer also turned up...


----------



## feraledge

It’s perfect, tired of being broke.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I read "81 Destroyer" as "please don't sue us, Gibson!"

Those look killer.


----------



## Pietjepieter

gunch said:


> yeah Padalka


Padalka is out of this world, really gassing for a 8th!


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## Jake

I need a Mayones with a schaller hannes now......blue jean finish preferably


*checks custom shop quotes*


----------



## mnemonic

I’ve been reading threads and watching YouTube videos about the KSR Ares lately and now I really want one. I’m trying to figure out how much it would cost to get one here in the U.K. and I really shouldn’t.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## narad

Damn that's nice!


----------



## dirtool




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

! ESP Original Custom Mystique 2019 NAMM Show Piece


----------



## Samark




----------



## scrgls

is it still gas if I'm just waiting for it to arrive at my front door? I'm eager to get this piece as apparently it's in really high demand tho I don't see it being posted it much (surprising because it's a gorgeous axe) and I placed an order on one a few weeks ago and should be getting it around the 18th. will post pics when I Get it


----------



## BenjaminW

If I had the time to build a Warmoth, anything with the VIP body would settle my GAS.


----------



## feraledge

scrgls said:


> is it still gas if I'm just waiting for it to arrive at my front door? I'm eager to get this piece as apparently it's in really high demand tho I don't see it being posted it much (surprising because it's a gorgeous axe) and I placed an order on one a few weeks ago and should be getting it around the 18th. will post pics when I Get it


Sweet. That's one of my favorite production Horizons ever.


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## SoundAsleep7

mnemonic said:


> I’ve been reading threads and watching YouTube videos about the KSR Ares lately and now I really want one. I’m trying to figure out how much it would cost to get one here in the U.K. and I really shouldn’t.



I imported a KSR Orthos 2 to Australia and have absolutely NO RAGRETS!!!


----------



## SoundAsleep7

Joan Maal said:


>


Is that a Kiesel?


----------



## Joan Maal

SoundAsleep7 said:


> Is that a Kiesel?



I would swear, yes


----------



## Zado




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made the mistake of playing a 513 25th anniversary PRS at guitar center today. I NEEEEEED IT


----------



## AdenM

Thought about just buying a Torero for a while but looking like I'm gonna have to shell out for another Core - I neeed the purp.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

KnightBrolaire said:


> I made the mistake of playing a 513 25th anniversary PRS at guitar center today. I NEEEEEED IT


Looks absolutely amazingly stunning!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Why is Australia getting all these interesting limited E-II's? Lucky!!

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd-5PXXBtBm/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
https://www.instagram.com/p/BblgesJhmxx/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhpkvb6lyop/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
https://www.instagram.com/p/BhaFiKZFgwO/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## KnightBrolaire

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Why is Australia getting all these interesting limited E-II's? Lucky!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd-5PXXBtBm/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BblgesJhmxx/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhpkvb6lyop/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BhaFiKZFgwO/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


oof dat tiger eye fade MII is killer


----------



## SoundAsleep7

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Why is Australia getting all these interesting limited E-II's? Lucky!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd-5PXXBtBm/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BblgesJhmxx/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhpkvb6lyop/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BhaFiKZFgwO/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



Because Australia is the world’s bum hole and sometimes we get good things heading our way but mostly it’s crap


----------



## SoundAsleep7

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Why is Australia getting all these interesting limited E-II's? Lucky!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd-5PXXBtBm/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BblgesJhmxx/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhpkvb6lyop/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BhaFiKZFgwO/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



Might have to go in and ask Bronson and the boys at Guitar Factory Parra (my local guitar store) if I can play them all.


----------



## feraledge

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Why is Australia getting all these interesting limited E-II's? Lucky!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd-5PXXBtBm/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BblgesJhmxx/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhpkvb6lyop/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BhaFiKZFgwO/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


I think all of those were out or in the works last year. I might be wrong, but I attribute the Oz/ESP connection as in the long term relationship with B Music, but looks like Guitar Factory does some killer orders as well. For a while, the best ESP customs seemed to be going through B Music. Old ESP forum days, I spent a lot of time stalking their feeds.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Horizon (II) 7. Very uncommon guitar from ESP. Belongs to this guy https://twitter.com/a_o_i_official


----------



## JD27




----------



## SoundAsleep7

JD27 said:


>


Looks great JD!


----------



## JD27

I got bad ash body ESP USA M-II Hardtail gas but Charvel Pro Mod DK24 HT cash.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I got bad ash body ESP USA M-II Hardtail gas but Charvel Pro Mod DK24 HT cash.


One answer is better than the other, but neither is wrong.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> One answer is better than the other, but neither is wrong.



The ESP would be killer. Very interested in trying the pro mods though. I’d just need to ditch the full shred/jazz set on these for some Black Winters.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> The ESP would be killer. Very interested in trying the pro mods though. I’d just need to ditch the full shred/jazz set on these for some Black Winters.


I've had three now?? I'll definitely own more. They're great guitars, says nothing that they don't stick around for me. My USA Horizon has a Full Shred set in it and it sounds so damn good that I'm thinking about swapping the Nazgul in my Sully out for the bridge. Also, not sure why they didn't do the Full Shred neck. IMO, sounds better than the Jazz.


----------



## feraledge

Speaking of...
Still years into my hard on for this BW loaded Charvel beast:


----------



## sezna

This GAS thread is disproportionately ESP heavy. But the board itself is not. I guess we are all just dreamers.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

sezna said:


> This GAS thread is disproportionately ESP heavy. But the board itself is not. I guess we are all just dreamers.



Any pics of your Mayones Regius Gothic for more thread balance?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Dyster

Zado said:


>



oh man.. that thing totally gives off a "ima give you a std if you play me" vibe. love it lol


----------



## Zado

Dyster said:


> oh man.. that thing totally gives off a "ima give you a std if you play me" vibe. love it lol


100% agree


----------



## sezna

SoundAsleep7 said:


> Any pics of your Mayones Regius Gothic for more thread balance?



Oh, if you insist.


----------



## feraledge

sezna said:


> This GAS thread is disproportionately ESP heavy. But the board itself is not. I guess we are all just dreamers.


There are some pretty outstanding ESPs owned by members here though.


----------



## Zado

Some may like this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Some may like this


the burl is acceptable to me, however the inlay is not. Vine of life inlays look tacky af 99% of the time imo


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> the burl is acceptable to me, however the inlay is not. Vine of life inlays look tacky af 99% of the time imo


Wasnt the burled top, accordin to the general opinion, the trend of yesterday so unacceptable on any guitars as well?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zado said:


>


I'm assuming this is a signature guitar, but whose is it?


----------



## Zado

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm assuming this is a signature guitar, but whose is it?


It's sort of a replica of the guitar Joe Holmes plays/ed


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Wasnt the burled top, accordin to the general opinion, the trend of yesterday so unacceptable on any guitars as well?


burl is fine, when it's a nicely figured piece of burl imo. The bigger problem is manufacturers like using shit burl (or shitty veneers) that barely has any figure, so it ends up looking terrible.


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Some may like this


It kind of looks like the moon crashing into the sun. Parts of the burl with a lot going look good, the others not so much, but yeah, with that much going on, the tree of life inlay is overboard for sure.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zado said:


> It's sort of a replica of the guitar Joe Holmes plays/ed


Joe is interesting. He's played with loads of groups, but rarely gets used to record albums.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

sezna said:


> Oh, if you insist.


Nice pics great set up you got there.


----------



## technomancer

I liked the tree of life better before they cheaped out on it. Check out an RG8670 where the stems were brass and the leaves were mirror and mop in different locations. Looked killer


----------



## A-Branger

Zado said:


> Some may like this


looks pretty decent and one of the best examples of this new bandwagon of burl tops. BUT mostly because it is indeed a beautiful top. Ibanez being Ibanez I doubt they would keep all the tops in a similar quality, it is playing roulette with them. Yes, it is a Jcustom, so your stakes are higher, but its still a roulette.

Still remember years ago when they did a limited edition of a SR premium in Buckeye burl. Exactly the same as a SR premium with a stupid $$$$$$ extra tag. The stock photo looked amazing drool worty, the basses that hitted the stores that put pics of it showed basses with reaaaaly minimal buckeye, some with a decent amount of figuring, mostly with barely any and a few of them with nothing, almost looked like a plain maple


----------



## xzacx

All I can think of when I see the unfinished cutaway is "plywood."


----------



## LeviathanKiller

xzacx said:


> All I can think of when I see the unfinished cutaway is "plywood."


YESSS
I can't stand crazy tops but then an unfinished or lighter colored side. Almost always looks horrendous imo.


----------



## Crundles

For the last few years I've been on a distinctly modern-style GAS wave. You know, your Stranbergs, Padalkas, Skervesens, Claases - typical ergonomic, headless, fanfret, wobbly designs, sci-fi pickups, etc.

But every now and again I'll come across the PRS Sandstorm Dragon's Breath finish and be like ... Bruh






This particular example belongs to someone here on SSO, and damn are they lucky.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Someone's ESP Custom Shop that is making me drool, hard (love the stained flamed maple binding):


----------



## narad

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Someone's ESP Custom Shop that is making me drool, hard (love the stained flamed maple binding):



That's sick, but at the same time I think they will eventually wear through some of that finish on the binding. Kind of happened to one of mine.


----------



## Samark




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Samark said:


>


hawt. who's the builder? skervesen?


----------



## feraledge

All these Charvel NGDs are getting the best of me. 




Anyone else notice that the Pro Mods remain about $100-200 more on average than DK2 Pros? Same production line, relatively similar guitars, but makes it really disappointing when crack deals are so damn hard to find.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

feraledge said:


> All these Charvel NGDs are getting the best of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that the Pro Mods remain about $100-200 more on average than DK2 Pros? Same production line, relatively similar guitars, but makes it really disappointing when crack deals are so damn hard to find.



I think a lot of that has to do with the perception that Dinkys are subordinate to Soloists, thus positioning them in a lower tier to many players. 

Obviously that's not really the case, while Dinkys are typically cheaper than Soloists, it has nothing to do with quality or anything.

Charvel doesn't have that kind of baggage.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kind of want a carol ann triptik or henning cherry bomb even though they might be redundant sounding with my other amps.
the amp GAS is getting out of control, I need to quit lurking on rigtalk/tgp


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> Kind of want a carol ann triptik or henning cherry bomb even though they might be redundant sounding with my other amps.
> the amp GAS is getting out of control, I need to quit lurking on rigtalk/tgp



I have a Tucana 3. Pretty cool amp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> I have a Tucana 3. Pretty cool amp.


is that one still relatively marshall flavored, or is it more like his OD series?


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> is that one still relatively marshall flavored, or is it more like his OD series?



It's supposed to be the versatile one, not as smooth as the OD, not as marshall as the triptik or revo. I think it's Alan's favorite and something he cooked up for his own gigs that may have been covers across a wide swath of classic rock. 

And it has some odd tube choice for this style -- I think it has kt-88s, which is weird, but can take other types. The "3" series of everything have auto biases. Got it in a trade but honestly would have preferred an OD3r if going just by youtube clips, so I think I'll probably try out some 6L6s and see what happens.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> It's supposed to be the versatile one, not as smooth as the OD, not as marshall as the triptik or revo. I think it's Alan's favorite and something he cooked up for his own gigs that may have been covers across a wide swath of classic rock.
> 
> And it has some odd tube choice for this style -- I think it has kt-88s, which is weird, but can take other types. The "3" series of everything have auto biases. Got it in a trade but honestly would have preferred an OD3r if going just by youtube clips, so I think I'll probably try out some 6L6s and see what happens.


gotcha. 
the autobias feature is super cool, it's part of why I'm interested in the triptik (along with it supposedly being stupidly tight sounding). I've never really bothered rolling tubes before but it'd be fun to see how the triptik sounds with 6L6/EL34/KT88 with the same settings.
I wish there was more clips of the triptik out there. The few I can find are blues lawyers pretending they're clapton/SRV.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> gotcha.
> the autobias feature is super cool, it's part of why I'm interested in the triptik (along with it supposedly being stupidly tight sounding). I've never really bothered rolling tubes before but it'd be fun to see how the triptik sounds with 6L6/EL34/KT88 with the same settings.
> I wish there was more clips of the triptik out there. The few I can find are blues lawyers pretending they're clapton/SRV.



Yea, if I had to guess I would say there's lots of other amps out there that would be cooler to try out. I think the used market on Carol Anns is so bad though that you no doubt get a very high quality amp for the price, just not as versatile as metal guys typically expect with the wide variety of switching our amps usually have. Great clean though....damn, kind of want to plug in but it's 11PM.


----------



## xzacx

KnightBrolaire said:


> I wish there was more clips of the triptik out there. The few I can find are blues lawyers pretending they're clapton/SRV.



Triptik is a great amp. I never owned one but a friend did and I got to play it a decent amount—I wouldn't call it "stupidly tight" though. It's a lot tighter than say a BE100 (which I think is mush city), but it's tight enough. Really good cleans from what I remember too. That said, I tried it out because I was thinking about buying one, and I didn't. I really did like it though, just stuff I prefer.


----------



## Samark

KnightBrolaire said:


> hawt. who's the builder? skervesen?



Hey mate, Ronciswalls


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally tracked down an nw44 LTd and it was pretty dope to play, now I kind of want one.


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> finally tracked down an nw44 LTd and it was pretty dope to play, now I kind of want one.


White EC with 25.5" scale. It's pretty much a home run. Good to hear though, the first NGD on here I think had some flaws, so this is good to hear. That one is killer. And because it's the GAS thread:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> White EC with 25.5" scale. It's pretty much a home run. Good to hear though, the first NGD on here I think had some flaws, so this is good to hear. That one is killer. And because it's the GAS thread:


The one I played was pretty much flawless. Fretwork was great with no dead spots/ buzzing/sharp edges, and the finish didn't have any issues. It's one of the few single hum guitars that I would consider owning. Obviously YMMV but I've had pretty damn good luck with mid-higher tier LTDs as of late.


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> The one I played was pretty much flawless. Fretwork was great with no dead spots/ buzzing/sharp edges, and the finish didn't have any issues. It's one of the few single hum guitars that I would consider owning. Obviously YMMV but I've had pretty damn good luck with mid-higher tier LTDs as of late.


I figured the one was a bit of an anomaly, I haven't picked up in an LTD in a few years that hasn't been exactly what I suspected. Which I mean in a good way.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> I figured the one was a bit of an anomaly, I haven't picked up in an LTD in a few years that hasn't been exactly what I suspected. Which I mean in a good way.


yeah, LTD and Schecter have been killing it the last few years ime. Nearly every guitar I've messed around with from those brands has been very high quality. Can't say the same about jacksons or ibbys though, they've both been super hit or miss ime.


----------



## phaja_

Albake21 said:


> It was AEON and I should have said Deathcore, not metalcore. Although I will say Apollo was much better.


I think, all Hellix is absolutelly masterpiece.


----------



## Ikke

PRS Wood Library Custom 24 in Grandma Hannon Pink, the best solid pink on the market.


----------



## Albake21

Ikke said:


> PRS Wood Library Custom 24 in Grandma Hannon Pink, the best pink on the market.


Dammit, I've been wanting a pink guitar more and more lately. This thing is beautiful!


----------



## Ikke

Albake21 said:


> Dammit, I've been wanting a pink guitar more and more lately. This thing is beautiful!



I recently got a pink guitar (will be up shortly), but now I want a solid pink guitar.


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> PRS Wood Library Custom 24 in Grandma Hannon Pink, the best solid pink on the market.



Rare that I say anything nice about Kiesel but their soft pink is the perfect shade to me. They can even do it as one of this thin ash ones:


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> Rare that I say anything nice about Kiesel but their soft pink is the perfect shade to me. They can even do it as one of this thin ash ones:


Oh that's Marc Okubo's from Veil of Maya. I absolutely love that one!


----------



## AwakenNoMore

One of these has popped up for sale in the UK. To get it home here in AZ it'll be over $1800. I'm not sure it's worth it, but I want it.


----------



## NickS

NOOOOOO!!!! Don't do it man That thing appears to be left-handed.


Just kidding. Maybe......


----------



## AwakenNoMore

NickS said:


> NOOOOOO!!!! Don't do it man That thing appears to be left-handed.
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Maybe......


Well I'm afflicted with that condition sooooooooo.


----------



## Seabeast2000

AwakenNoMore said:


> Well I'm afflicted with that condition sooooooooo.


Chandler gonna Chandler.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Don't hate.


----------



## LegacyOfOddGod

I'm really craving an AX8 by Fractal to be the back-up for my Kemper but mostly upgrade the equipment I keep at home for demoing material (pod hd desktop now...). I think it would also give the spark to play a bit more in general. The POD HD is alright, but the feel just isn't there!


----------



## Iron1

Have really wanted one of these for awhile, and the local GC finally got one in - used - and I checked it out. The fret buzz was about the worst I've ever experienced on a name brand guitar... not sure if it was just the previous owner screwed the set-up pup badly, or that's just how they are... but I still want one, just not that specific one...






KM-7 Transparent White


----------



## feraledge

Iron1 said:


> Have really wanted one of these for awhile, and the local GC finally got one in - used - and I checked it out. The fret buzz was about the worst I've ever experienced on a name brand guitar... not sure if it was just the previous owner screwed the set-up pup badly, or that's just how they are... but I still want one, just not that specific one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KM-7 Transparent White


Used plus GC equals two major chances to set this guitar up horribly. I was less wowed with the KM6 I briefly had, but it wasn't a bad guitar. Given a bit more time or a lot less of someone else's grease on the satin finish and I probably would have felt differently. There have been some hiccups on these for sure, but overall consensus is positive - once electronics issues are handled when/if applicable.


----------



## Spicypickles

I’ve said before (several times), all foreign guitars need a simple rewiring with quality components and all that stuff - and it’s super cheap! Provided you do it yourself of course. Not directed at you feral


----------



## Iron1

feraledge said:


> Used plus GC equals two major chances to set this guitar up horribly. I was less wowed with the KM6 I briefly had, but it wasn't a bad guitar. Given a bit more time or a lot less of someone else's grease on the satin finish and I probably would have felt differently. There have been some hiccups on these for sure, but overall consensus is positive - once electronics issues are handled when/if applicable.



Yeah, it didn't put me off to the line, but paying $700 for a guitar that at bare minimum requires a set-up just to be playable wasn't my idea of smart spending. 




Spicypickles said:


> I’ve said before (several times), all foreign guitars need a simple rewiring with quality components and all that stuff - and it’s super cheap! Provided you do it yourself of course. Not directed at you feral



And that's why I usually hunt for lesser priced guitars, then fix them up. As long as you get a quality body and neck, you're good to go - so spending $1000 on a guitar that I have to turn around and gut just doesn't make sense to me. Case in point, I paid $150 for my JS32-7 and it plays radically better than that KM-7, priced at $700.

All that being said, man I *WANT* a KM-7 in transparent white.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfection


----------



## JD27

Digging my new DK24 Pro Mod enough that I’m considering another Charvel. Maybe Style 2 like this. 






Then maybe given it a Shou Sugi Ban finish...


----------



## A-Branger

JD27 said:


> Digging my new DK24 Pro Mod enough that I’m considering another Charvel. Maybe Style 2 like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe given it a Shou Sugi Ban finish...



go with the 5th from the right, the light orange/black one and go with gold hardware  or black.

or go with the blue and chrome hardware....or black


----------



## Ikke

ESP E-II T-B7 in shell pink.
This is rad. GFP gets so many cool special runs. It's perfectly specced for my tastes.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ikke said:


> ESP E-II T-B7 in shell pink.
> This is rad. GFP gets so many cool special runs. It's perfectly specced for my tastes.



That is awesome!!! Want it so bad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ikke said:


> ESP E-II T-B7 in shell pink.
> This is rad. GFP gets so many cool special runs. It's perfectly specced for my tastes.


that binding ruins it


----------



## feraledge

The haunt continues:


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> The haunt continues:



These are some serious value for your money buys, especially used. Whichever version I end with next, I want to give the DiMarzio Imperiums a shot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I will kill a man for an esp anchang star that doesn't have that hideous dean style headstock. all I want are star shaped guitars anymore.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> These are some serious value for your money buys, especially used. Whichever version I end with next, I want to give the DiMarzio Imperiums a shot.


Those are Dave from Revocation's PUPs right? I'm curious to hear what those are like. I love the Pro Mods. I think I've had 4 now?? Really want another.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've heard so many good things about those Charvels. Need to really try one of the Style 2s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> Those are Dave from Revocation's PUPs right? I'm curious to hear what those are like. I love the Pro Mods. I think I've had 4 now?? Really want another.


yup, they're dave's sig pickups. i asked around about the imperiums and they're basically like a darker sounding PAF vibe from what I was told. If I could ever find a set used I'd bother trying em, but paying used bkp prices for dimarzios stings.


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> yup, they're dave's sig pickups. i asked around about the imperiums and they're basically like a darker sounding PAF vibe from what I was told. If I could ever find a set used I'd bother trying em, but paying used bkp prices for dimarzios stings.



I’m seeing them for $84 each, seems about the same as most new Duncans. I’m good with that for a set.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Those are Dave from Revocation's PUPs right? I'm curious to hear what those are like. I love the Pro Mods. I think I've had 4 now?? Really want another.



Yup, the apparently are about the same output as a PAF, supposed to be very clear and articulate. I’m thinking they may be in the vein of the Alpha/Omega with less output. Both are ceramic with a good amount of low and mids.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> I’m seeing them for $84 each, seems about the same as most new Duncans. I’m good with that for a set.


huh, last I checked they were trying to get close to 90$ each. I might scoop up a set just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> huh, last I checked they were trying to get close to 90$ each. I might scoop up a set just to satisfy my curiosity.



I live close enough to get free overnight shipping too. 
https://www.zzounds.com/item--DIMIMPERIUM


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> huh, last I checked they were trying to get close to 90$ each. I might scoop up a set just to satisfy my curiosity.


Wait...6 bucks a piece was the deal breaker? I mean, I'm stingy and all but $12 extra being a deal breaker is just different


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> Wait...6 bucks a piece was the deal breaker? I mean, I'm stingy and all but $12 extra being a deal breaker is just different


extra costs adds up quick when you buy as many pickups as i do


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> extra costs adds up quick when you buy as many pickups as i do


Fair enough, but, you could always sell some pups or other things


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> Fair enough, but, you could always sell some pups or other things


I do sell gear all the time, it's just I can't really dump any of my current pickups right now, since I'm waiting to demo them with an amp that's getting fixed.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I played them in his sig guitar and they were really dark but sounded pretty dang clear. I wish I could try a set in a guitar I'm used to but I'd rather not part with the cash at the moment.


----------



## Joan Maal

Specially the one on the left...


----------



## binz

https://reverb.com/es/item/19185362-ibanez-rgixl7-abl-iron-label-7-cuerdas







Not sure about the weird head finish and the DiMarzio Fusion pickups. But 27" scale and reverse inline head stock + natural finish is a big plus. Hopefuly gonna be able to try it before buying


----------



## LeviathanKiller

binz said:


> https://reverb.com/es/item/19185362-ibanez-rgixl7-abl-iron-label-7-cuerdas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the weird head finish and the DiMarzio Fusion pickups. But 27" scale and reverse inline head stock + natural finish is a big plus. Hopefuly gonna be able to try it before buying


I like this one. Just looks really simple and solid.


----------



## StrmRidr

I'm really craving a Les Paul lately. My birthday is coming up so you never know...


----------



## Samark




----------



## Miek

aside from like a verellen meatsmoke, Id love to send my rick in to some to have them ibanez-ify it. slim the neck down and throw a darkglass orrsmo in. I'm a simple man


----------



## Glades

I have the worst kind of GAS right now, because nobody makes the guitar I want. I want a black superstrat 6er with roasted maple fingerboard and black neck binding.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Samark said:


>



I guess I'm the uncool guy here who doesn't know what this is..who makes that guitar?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> I guess I'm the uncool guy here who doesn't know what this is..who makes that guitar?


jackson custom shop


----------



## JD27

The906 said:


> I guess I'm the uncool guy here who doesn't know what this is..who makes that guitar?



Custom Shop Jackson for Travis Levrier.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> jackson custom shop



Ahh thanks.


----------



## Glades

Travis' other CS Jackson is even sicker, if that is even possible.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I am really lusting for a cheap-ish V. Looking at things like the Dean V Stealth or the Epiphone Korina V.


----------



## StrmRidr

So I never really bonded with my Schecter C-7, and I play quite a bit of 7-string stuff. I just caved and ordered a Jackson Juggernaut HT7 in the new Blue Sky Burst. I will post a NGD once I receive it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So my LTD FX was a bust, so I wanna replace it with something more... vintage.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So my LTD FX was a bust, so I wanna replace it with something more... vintage



Chlorine Burst Charvel


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Chlorine Burst Charvel


Given the stuff I read about the Mexi-charvels, that's going to be the most likely bet. I was thinking either that or the John 5.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given the stuff I read about the Mexi-charvels, that's going to be the most likely bet. I was thinking either that or the John 5.



I’m really enjoying my DK24 and want a Style 2 as well.


----------



## mpexus

Also the new Charvels DK24 HSS... but I dont really dig any of the colors they have now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> I’m really enjoying my DK24 and want a Style 2 as well.



Man I don't even like Superstrats that much and the DK24s look killer.

I just wish the Joe Duplantier sigs weren't nato. If they were alder/maple like a real Style 2, I'd be all over that shit. But the John 5 is closer in spec to what I want, which is why I considered it over the Joe D sig.

EDIT: Now having a change of heart and also considering a Sterling AX30 or AX40.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Really GASSING for a simple tely fanned fret 7 string...


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Zado

Some may like this


----------



## narad

Zado said:


> Some may like this



I usually hate the vine and would never buy it, but then somehow on this particular one I feel it actually adds something.

EDIT: £6,999.00!? Go fuck ya self


----------



## xzacx

That's definitely one of the better implementations of the vine I can think of. It not only doesn't ruin it, it actually looks good.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So my LTD FX was a bust, so I wanna replace it with something more... vintage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68211
> View attachment 68212
> View attachment 68213
> View attachment 68214
> View attachment 68215
> View attachment 68216


The Charvel love is so well earned. I feel compelled to toss one in the mix for you, ya know, just in case.




More expensive, a bit more out there spec wise. DCGL (I think) had a pic the other day and the burst wasn't nearly as aggressive as this one, gave it more of the vibe that the new natural burst Eclipse and Horizon have. It looks sick.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> The Charvel love is so well earned. I feel compelled to toss one in the mix for you, ya know, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More expensive, a bit more out there spec wise. DCGL (I think) had a pic the other day and the burst wasn't nearly as aggressive as this one, gave it more of the vibe that the new natural burst Eclipse and Horizon have. It looks sick.



For the life of me I can’t figure out why they made the first and only TE Deluxe with an Evertune.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> The Charvel love is so well earned. I feel compelled to toss one in the mix for you, ya know, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More expensive, a bit more out there spec wise. DCGL (I think) had a pic the other day and the burst wasn't nearly as aggressive as this one, gave it more of the vibe that the new natural burst Eclipse and Horizon have. It looks sick.



I ended up going another route. I didn't buy it *yet*, but someone is selling a Frankentele (Deluxe-inspired) with a Piezo system I couldn't pass up.



JD27 said:


> For the life of me I can’t figure out why they made the first and only TE Deluxe with an Evertune.



TECHNICALLY it isn't. StudioGears got some limited edition TE-1000's a couple of years ago.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I ended up going another route. I didn't buy it *yet*, but someone is selling a Frankentele (Deluxe-inspired) with a Piezo system I couldn't pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> TECHNICALLY it isn't. StudioGears got some limited edition TE-1000's a couple of years ago.




And that whole line of special editions was hideous.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> And that whole line of special editions was hideous.



I actually liked the Tele.


----------



## Albake21

Honestly... that might be one of the only Teles that I've really liked.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually liked the Tele.



Haha, pick a color and stick to it, no racing stripes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Haha, pick a color and stick to it, no racing stripes.


Well it's black and black.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well it's black and black.


Hey now, it's a racing stripe, they made a decision and it didn't pay. All that stripes is not gold, only falling stars want that mold.


----------



## Ikke

Nishgaki Amnis Novus Suiboku - One day I'll have one ~


----------



## r33per

Zado said:


> Some may like this


Yes.
Yes I do.


----------



## Jake

My bucket list of guitars has shrunken substantially in the last 2-3 years. 

Realistically it's still just a B6 to actually get my hands on one and see what the fuss is about. 

Otherwise, actually speccing out my own CS Mayones would be cool but also $$$ haha


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Merrekof

A nice Solar A1.7 Artist. Basically a superstrat with an evertune.

Or an Ibanez FR7 with BKP's (Aftermath, Juggernaut or Ragnarok), Evertune, dark green burst over a quilt maple top, ebony fb, that's about it.


----------



## Pietjepieter

dirtool said:


>



This and the schecter 8 string makes my GASSING so hard for a 8 or 7 string telle!

Played a FGN guitar shortly in a shop in Singapore, felt really solid, quite liked it!


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## RiffRaff

dirtool said:


>



I have the 6 string version of this in white and it is such a wonderful guitar. Just a metal beast in a classy disguise!


----------



## MerlinTKD

I've been GASsing for a fanned fret 8 for a long time... but then I tried one (Ibanez RGIF8, I think?) and I hated it, so...


----------



## ImNotAhab

MerlinTKD said:


> I've been GASsing for a fanned fret 8 for a long time... but then I tried one (Ibanez RGIF8, I think?) and I hated it, so...



I'm also really interested in a FF ibby.... Could you explain what you did not like about it?


----------



## MerlinTKD

I think the EQ Guitars FT is pretty cool... could've sworn I saw this in an 8, but can't find it now. Maybe I dreamed it...


----------



## MerlinTKD

ImNotAhab said:


> I'm also really interested in a FF ibby.... Could you explain what you did not like about it?



I can try... I honestly am not sure how much was the guitar, and how much was me. It had EMG 909's, which I can't stand and can't make sound good, and it was a 27-25.5 sweep, which may have thrown me since I'm used to a 28.6 length on my own 8. On the other hand, I have a 25.5 7 that I have no trouble with. 

You know how you pick up done guitars and it's just "hell yeah!"? This was the opposite. The bridge felt weird and cheap, the fretboard felt cramped and uncomfortable, the whole thing felt short and stunted. It's been pointed out to me that that Ibby fan has the neutral fret at 12, which makes the variance at the nut pretty drastic. So, it might be I just don't get along with FF's, or maybe just not THAT FF. YMMV


----------



## Ikke

ESP USA Horizon & Eclipse. Like the colors


----------



## Ikke

Dragonfly Sottile in Walnut. Maybe if I wish upon a star...


----------



## soldierkahn

Now that I have finally completed my first mission, to get all Ibanez models that feel the best to me ( 2 RG970XLs, RG1077XL, RG2027XLS), ive begun my Mayones collecting. Starting with my first 7, once I get her in my possession and see if i fall in love with her, Im gonna get a similar 6. While going through the configurator on their site, heres a post of my specs.

I should note the app is still in beta so there were some things that didnt save correctly, but aesthetically it looks correct.

Mahogany body, 5A Flame Maple( i was considering an ebony top but didnt know how itd affect the tone), transparent graphite finish. no binding
27" scale Wenge/Bubinga bolt on neck, SS frets, super blue Luminlay side dots and fret markers
Hannes bridge, Graphtek nut, BKP pickups (havent figured out what model yet)
Push pull volume, 3 way toggle (not blade like shown, im gonna try just a miniswitch later)


----------



## soldierkahn

MerlinTKD said:


> I think the EQ Guitars FT is pretty cool... could've sworn I saw this in an 8, but can't find it now. Maybe I dreamed it...




thats my favorite BKP look!


----------



## odibrom

MerlinTKD said:


> I think the EQ Guitars FT is pretty cool... could've sworn I saw this in an 8, but can't find it now. Maybe I dreamed it...




Looks like @LiveOVErdrive has a bevel king contestant...



Ikke said:


> Dragonfly Sottile in Walnut. Maybe if I wish upon a star...



Those comfort upper mini bevels are beginning to bother me, we can find them in Black Machines, Skervesens, BlackCats, Mayones (?) and so on... come on, can't anyone find a different solution? The Lavoisier law says: nothing is lost, nothing is new, everything is _copied_... I mean, transformed... copied... what's the difference anyway?


----------



## soldierkahn

odibrom said:


> Looks like @LiveOVErdrive has a bevel king contestant...
> 
> 
> 
> Those comfort upper mini bevels are beginning to bother me, we can find them in Black Machines, Skervesens, BlackCats, Mayones (?) and so on... come on, can't anyone find a different solution? The Lavoisier law says: nothing is lost, nothing is new, everything is _copied_... I mean, transformed... copied... what's the difference anyway?




ill be honest, id prefer those bevels if it means that the body gets to maintain its thickness, unlike for example S models. They sacrifice wood for comfort. Not dogging the design, just doesnt suit me at all.


----------



## odibrom

I love Ibanez Sabers... don't you dare saying bad things about them... just kidding, say what you will, I'll still love them... one S5427 or specially the S5527 will be mine one day...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

soldierkahn said:


> ill be honest, id prefer those bevels if it means that the body gets to maintain its thickness, unlike for example S models. They sacrifice wood for comfort. Not dogging the design, just doesnt suit me at all.


If you read their ad copy they say the S shape is designed to keep the wood thick in the middle where it counts and thin on the sides for comfort. But then we get into a tonewood debate and let's not do that 

Also @odibrom nobody can take that title from me! Except maybe Mr. Jeff.


----------



## soldierkahn

LiveOVErdrive said:


> If you read their ad copy they say the S shape is designed to keep the wood thick in the middle where it counts and thin on the sides for comfort. But then we get into a tonewood debate and let's not do that
> 
> Also @odibrom nobody can take that title from me! Except maybe Mr. Jeff.



no i know all too well not to go into that debate here lol. i wear my scars proudly. The complaint that i have to counter (just to your thickness counterpoint) is the S series that Ive had, when i compare their centers thickness to an RGs thickness, the S is still thinner. (hope I dodged that tonewood bullet lol)


----------



## odibrom

... oh no you won't. Sabers are mahogany and most RGs are basswood, the first beats the second, hahah 

@LiveOVErdrive ok, I'll give you that, Mr Jeff is the only contestant to the title... besides you, that is... a game already solved before it even begins, you win, Jeff is second but those are third... is it fair now? 

... so everybody knows, I, and I guess all of us, are just goofing, respect the bevels! Respect the _tone wood_ debate!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pssh you should see the forearm contour on my last tele build or my old headless build. Made kiesel's bevels look like a joke


----------



## BenjaminW

Not usually a Strat kind of guy, but I'm definitely craving an HSS Strat with a Floyd Rose. Definitely not trying to get something that looks like Neal Schon's "Lights" Strat.


----------



## Shawn

I’ve been currently Gas’ing for one of these Aristides 070.


----------



## odibrom

Shawn said:


> I’ve been currently Gas’ing for one of these Aristides 070.


 that one with white pickups would be very nice...


----------



## JD27




----------



## Glades

JD27 said:


>



That Charvel is fire! I always wonder about the tuning stability of those Jackson headstocks without a locking nut.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Samark




----------



## binz

Adam t5v


----------



## Seabeast2000

Samark said:


>



OK I give in, what model is this? Custom?


----------



## Samark




----------



## fffoxxx

I'm currently pining over the ESP LTD SC-607B in purple satin.




I've got the SC-608B and SC-20 and absolutely love them. Would love to round out my collection with this new 7-string.

But, I just ordered the Solar A2.7 (lemon neon matte) so it'll probably be a while until I get permission to buy another 7-string...


----------



## Ikke

Dragonfly Border 666

Something about this guitar just clicked with me. I feel like maybe it needs the Sottile head. But I otherwise like it now. Still don’t like the two mini toggles though.


----------



## zxcvbnm

The LTD RM-600 just looks so badass


----------



## MoonJelly

Reba's got it going on for sure.

I spent some time on the phone with her and her artist manager at ESP when one of her guitars went missing  I eventually tracked it down and was so happy to give her the good news, it resurfaced like three months later. She was really patient through the whole process, which says a lot about her as a decent human being... In my book she deserves every success.

Oh and yes, the new sig model is a beast.


----------



## Zado

JD27 said:


>



Mayo+ Charvel. Marvel?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

WHEEEEEEREE THE SLIIIME LIVE


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Really want this but right now just isn't the time...


----------



## Origin

Lifelong Ibanez fanwhatever, been wanting to get back on the 7 train since they're what I originally learned on and am most comfortable with, always loved the 762x line, prestiges, and the MIK s7s, and always fucking hated gaudy finishes, asinine headstocks, and inlays or trems in general. You'd think I have a good simple idea of what I want.

Nope, I've been lusting after this criminal piece of shit. I love the rc7g, I have no idea why. Maybe I'm just bored and my misfiring brain thinks it would be cathartic. I'm just glad there aren't any listings for cheap online while this feeling is here, because like so many hotdogs and so much cheap mustard, this too shall pass. Mmmmmmaybe. ._.


----------



## Zado

Not sure why Suhr Modern are so damn popular, hyped and craved while D'Avanzos are not..


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Iconic recreations


----------



## Merrekof

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Iconic recreations



Yeah I own the tube screamer recreation of Behringer. It does what it says it does, only adds a little noise and the pedal itself isn't that solid. But it's cheap! I don't think those last long in a live situation. 
How good are you at soldering? There are kits of nearly every famous pedal for the price of the parts.


----------



## narad

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Iconic recreations



Ah, Behringer. The Ormsby of the pedal world.


----------



## USMarine75

Zado said:


> Not sure why Suhr Modern are so damn popular, hyped and craved while D'Avanzos are not..


----------



## LeviathanKiller

narad said:


> Ah, Behringer. The Ormsby of the pedal world.


Nah, JHS would be the equivalent. The Ormsby stuff is good quality from what I've seen, the Behringer stuff...ehh...sometimes


----------



## Smoked Porter

What I really "need" is a Tele, since I don't have one at the moment, but I played one of these the other day, and goddammit I want it now.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ Get it! I believe those are becoming harder to find. I've got one in tobacco burst and yeah that solid rosewood neck really feels phenomenal. They did that run in a tele too but I don't think I've ever seen any for sale whenever I've been looking.


----------



## Smoked Porter

High Plains Drifter said:


> ^^^ Get it! I believe those are becoming harder to find. I've got one in tobacco burst and yeah that solid rosewood neck really feels phenomenal. They did that run in a tele too but I don't think I've ever seen any for sale whenever I've been looking.



It's soooo tempting lol. But I got a couple other things I need, so it'll probably be gone or just available on Reverb at dumb prices by the time I can responsibly buy one.


----------



## narad

LeviathanKiller said:


> Nah, JHS would be the equivalent. The Ormsby stuff is good quality from what I've seen, the Behringer stuff...ehh...sometimes



Well I mean in the same way Ormsby sells a blackmachine rip and calls it the "hypemachine", Behringer sells like a "Boss DC-3 Digital Space D" and calls it the "CD400: Chorus Space-D". Ibanez sells the "CP9" compresson, Behringer rips it and sells "CL9", etc. And both offshore their construction to cheaper "overseas" labor.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I never thought I'd ever want a Dean again, but goddamn some of the Select serie look so cool.


----------



## MerlinTKD

AlexCorriveau said:


> I never thought I'd ever want a Dean again, but goddamn some of the Select serie look so cool.



Dean's Z body is awesome... but I've never been able to get past that headstock  but I do seem to be in the minority


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

MerlinTKD said:


> Dean's Z body is awesome... but I've never been able to get past that headstock  but I do seem to be in the minority



Dean headstocks are a "love it or hate it" kind of thing. You're not a minority. On some models I'd agree with you but on these, I think it looks good.


----------



## Albake21

MerlinTKD said:


> Dean's Z body is awesome... but I've never been able to get past that headstock  but I do seem to be in the minority


I wouldn't say you're in the minority, it's a pretty niche headstock. I always thought it looked hideous.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dean headstocks are second only to svs guitars or james tyler's headstock designs in hideousness.


----------



## Kaura

My strat-GAS just keeps growing day by day. A pedal I ordered couple of weeks ago still haven't even been shipped so I might as well just get the money back and buy this.


----------



## NickS

^That's the MIJ series they have, right? Those look killer!!


----------



## BananaDemocracy

Zado said:


> Not sure why Suhr Modern are so damn popular, hyped and craved while D'Avanzos are not..


Omg
Those are the most BEATUFIUL quilts and tops ive ever seen, and this is the first time ive heard of them!!!! Wow!!!! Anyone play these?

My current GAS is the M80M....I’m dying to try one, and they arent commonly popping up to try at GC


----------



## StevenC

Kaura said:


> My strat-GAS just keeps growing day by day. A pedal I ordered couple of weeks ago still haven't even been shipped so I might as well just get the money back and buy this.


Does this mean we don't find out what the mystery pedal is?


----------



## Kaura

StevenC said:


> Does this mean we don't find out what the mystery pedal is?



Sadly yeah. The site says "expected shipping April 30th - May 10th" so I'll give it 4 more days and if it's not sent by then... refund time.


----------



## Seabeast2000

You're not helping.


----------



## Kaura

The906 said:


> You're not helping.



I mean, I would've told if I refunded it but I just got an email that it's finally being shipped so don't worry. NPD incoming.


----------



## prlgmnr

A direct result of the Ibanez 2019 thread becoming the Pink/Burgundy Mist Stuff 2019 thread:


----------



## Adieu

Ikke said:


> ESP USA Horizon & Eclipse. Like the colors



Looks pretty good... but idk about ESP USA in general.

There's the established ESP Japan with its experience and proven track record... and then, suddenly, there's some random dudes they recently hired in America to build stuff with eye-watering price tags. And who most likely get paid less to manufacture a higher-margin product...

If I want another ESP and am ever in a mood to pay to order a new one, I'd certainly be more inclined to entrust my money to ESP Japan.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Adieu said:


> Looks pretty good... but idk about ESP USA in general.
> 
> There's the established ESP Japan with its experience and proven track record... and then, suddenly, there's some random dudes they recently hired in America to build stuff with eye-watering price tags. And who most likely get paid less to manufacture a higher-margin product...
> 
> If I want another ESP and am ever in a mood to pay to order a new one, I'd certainly be more inclined to entrust my money to ESP Japan.


I've heard nothing but very good things about ESP USA's work from people who've owned/played both esp japan and usa.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Ikke

Adieu said:


> There's the established ESP Japan with its experience and proven track record... and then, suddenly, there's some random dudes they recently hired in America to build stuff with eye-watering price tags. And who most likely get paid less to manufacture a higher-margin product...



I feel as though ESP USA is established at this point. But, of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ikke

Mayones Regius 6

One day, when the world is mended, I will have to make a choice...Mayones Regius 6? Mayones Regius 6 Core? Dragonfly Sottile? Nishgaki Amnis? ESP Custom?


----------



## Kaura

Ikke said:


> Mayones Regius 6
> 
> One day, when the world is mended, I will have to make a choice...Mayones Regius 6? Mayones Regius 6 Core? Dragonfly Sottile? Nishgaki Amnis? ESP Custom?



That Mayones wouldn't be a bad choice. I just noticed couple of days ago that my local Mayones dealer got a new Core Regius that looked really tempting but listed at almost 3K€ I would still be paying for it next decade.


----------



## JD27

Adieu said:


> Looks pretty good... but idk about ESP USA in general.
> 
> There's the established ESP Japan with its experience and proven track record... and then, suddenly, there's some random dudes they recently hired in America to build stuff with eye-watering price tags. And who most likely get paid less to manufacture a higher-margin product...
> 
> If I want another ESP and am ever in a mood to pay to order a new one, I'd certainly be more inclined to entrust my money to ESP Japan.



I’ve owned a few ESPs from the Custom Shop and currently a USA. They are every bit on par with the Japanese models that I owned. At this point, short of wanting only something the Custom Shop can make, I would personally buy a USA first.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> I’ve owned a few ESPs from the Custom Shop and currently a USA. They are every bit on par with the Japanese models that I owned. At this point, short of wanting only something the Custom Shop can make, I would personally buy a USA first.



And to add to that, before getting my CS Horizon, I also went to USA first. However, ESP USA said they would not make a USA Horizon (teardrop) anymore. And to be clear, the issue wasn’t the specs; I picked only configurator options (I just wanted a violet pearl horizon). 

So, after USA said no, I went full CS and got more creative with the specs.


----------



## Samark




----------



## BananaDemocracy

My GAS is the Fractal Audio FM3
I ALSO want my 7620!!!
Should have both by summer god willing 

Look I got my second GaS by pure coincidence! Love my M80M


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## jephjacques

Adieu said:


> Looks pretty good... but idk about ESP USA in general.
> 
> There's the established ESP Japan with its experience and proven track record... and then, suddenly, there's some random dudes they recently hired in America to build stuff with eye-watering price tags. And who most likely get paid less to manufacture a higher-margin product...
> 
> If I want another ESP and am ever in a mood to pay to order a new one, I'd certainly be more inclined to entrust my money to ESP Japan.



lol this is a fuckin terrible take

ESP USA is on par with Suhr and Anderson in terms of build quality and if you live in North America it makes WAY more sense to buy one of their guitars than the same thing from Japan for $2000 more


----------



## stinkoman

The charvel Angel NGD that just popped up started giving me GAS pains for one . If it had stainless steel frets I'd be trying to justify it for sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tried the new purple single pickup sc607b and loved it. sounded so chunky and was a ton of fun to play. also tried a black metal viper7 that was a ton of fun to play. it was perfect for metal riffage. 
I'm kind of torn now. I was planning on buying an aristides or a schecter km7 mkiii, but the sc607b and viper7 were so good that
I might just grab one of those and squirrel away the extra cash.


----------



## Anquished

Time to pull some overtime at work.


----------



## Spicypickles

I just got a very high quality 7, so I’m good on guitars for the time being. I’m thinking it’s time for something high end on the amp side of things. 

Debating an axe fx or maybe helix. I’ve been out of the amp game for a long time. Not even sure where to start


----------



## Ikke

Spicypickles said:


> I just got a very high quality 7, so I’m good on guitars for the time being. I’m thinking it’s time for something high end on the amp side of things.
> 
> Debating an axe fx or maybe helix. I’ve been out of the amp game for a long time. Not even sure where to start



I’ve heard the helix has great cleans. That being said, I have an Axe FX II MKII. I love it. The versatility is really incredible. Id love to get the III for the color screen, but the updated the II to have the same modeling situation as the III. So, not yet for me. 


As an aside my favorite bands use them (Deftones, Dir En Grey). Good enough for them, good enough for me!


----------



## Spicypickles

I’m not a super “tweaker” as far as amps stuff goes, but I did have a line6 xpod or whatever that floor unit was, and once I got really good tones (to my ears) I was pretty set, and just jammed from then on. If something else tickled my fancy, i’d Make a new patch and tweak until it was solid then just jam. I was hoping the helix would be close enough to the other line 6 stuff to avoid the learning curve, but I’m willing to go the extra mile (or $500) to go axe if it’s that much better. Like I said, been outta the game for a hot minute


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I kind of want to own a peavey xxx or triple recto again. those were fun amps.


----------



## Ikke

Spicypickles said:


> I’m not a super “tweaker” as far as amps stuff goes, but I did have a line6 xpod or whatever that floor unit was, and once I got really good tones (to my ears) I was pretty set, and just jammed from then on. If something else tickled my fancy, i’d Make a new patch and tweak until it was solid then just jam. I was hoping the helix would be close enough to the other line 6 stuff to avoid the learning curve, but I’m willing to go the extra mile (or $500) to go axe if it’s that much better. Like I said, been outta the game for a hot minute



Oh don’t get me wrong. I’m no tweaker either. I use 3/283 patches on my Axe FX haha. 

I also have the Line6 Pod HD Pro X. While it’s fine as a preamp, I did not find it adequate for studio use, which is what I use my Axe FX for. 

I’d say the helix and axe fx are probably about the same. You could get a used Axe FX probably for the same price as a new rack mount helix. 

The only reason I got the Axe FX is because more bands that I like use the Axe FX. That’s, truthfully, the only reason.


----------



## jephjacques

If you can find a used AxeFX that's definitely the way to go. The Ultra/II/XL models are pretty easy to use, especially hooked up to a computer so you don't have to navigate the tiny LCD. As far as good tones go, the quickest workflow is basically find an amp you like -> put a tubescreamer in front of it, tone and drive on 0, level on 10 -> run it into one of the TV Mix 4x12 IRs with whatever mic you like.

The III is a different beast entirely, there's literally 2000 cab models to pick from and you can run up to four of them at once, effectively giving you 8000 options. Unless you have a very specific idea of what sound you're going for, it can be impossible to settle on anything. I fucking love mine.


----------



## StevenC

jephjacques said:


> The III is a different beast entirely, there's literally 2000 cab models to pick from and you can run up to four of them at once, effectively giving you 8000 options. Unless you have a very specific idea of what sound you're going for, it can be impossible to settle on anything. I fucking love mine.


I feel like this number is way off. Feel like it should be more like 600 or 700 billion options.


----------



## jephjacques

could be, I'm bad at math


----------



## MerlinTKD

StevenC said:


> I feel like this number is way off. Feel like it should be more like 600 or 700 billion options.





jephjacques said:


> could be, I'm bad at math



I too am bad at math, but I think it's 160,000,000,000,000 (I may be off by a factor of 10... or just completely wrong).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MerlinTKD said:


> I too am bad at math, but I think it's 160,000,000,000,000 (I may be off by a factor of 10... or just completely wrong).


assuming you can use the same cab for all 4 slots, it'd be 16×10^12 or 16,000,000,000,000 permutations.
otherwise it'd be (2000!)/((2000-4)!) which i can't do on my phone


----------



## StevenC

MerlinTKD said:


> I too am bad at math, but I think it's 160,000,000,000,000 (I may be off by a factor of 10... or just completely wrong).





KnightBrolaire said:


> assuming you can use the same cab for all 4 slots, it'd be 16×10^12 or 16,000,000,000,000 permutations.
> otherwise it'd be (2000!)/((2000-4)!) which i can't do on my phone


I just used 2000!/[4!(2000-4)!] because no point using the same cab 4 times in an Axe FX. Then there's additional choices for 1 cab, 2 cabs and 3 cabs, but they're so small it doesn't matter. 666,000,000,000!


----------



## cip 123

I dislike the fact, it's an own brand bridge, own brand non locking tuners, and EMG's. But man I'm GAS'ing for one of these hard lately.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> assuming you can use the same cab for all 4 slots, it'd be 16×10^12 or 16,000,000,000,000 permutations.
> otherwise it'd be (2000!)/((2000-4)!) which i can't do on my phone



Well, if 6 billion humans had an AxeFX, that would mean 2,667 unique variations for each human. Tired of this cookie cutter bullshit.


----------



## BananaDemocracy

Axe FX-III is undoubtedly goat. I hesitated to say because I’m a kemper fanatic but it is the truth..kemper and helix are great, I think the hx stomp would be s good place to start....I wish someone recommended me that first because it’s s mini helix for $500...... also amplifier 6 is on sale for $500!! I’d go with hx stomp or amplifier 6 but I think that’s the wrong name ? 

If you can afford the axe 3 get that...otherwise I know someone selling sn axe fx ii for $1150


----------



## Pietjepieter

cip 123 said:


> I dislike the fact, it's an own brand bridge, own brand non locking tuners, and EMG's. But man I'm GAS'ing for one of these hard lately.



I have the seven string version of this one in black. Really solid player! Bridge and tuners are fine, however for a guitar of this price tag you should aspect a little more fancy options. Don't like the EMG's thinking of swapping them, but don't now for what


----------



## cip 123

Pietjepieter said:


> I have the seven string version of this one in black. Really solid player! Bridge and tuners are fine, however for a guitar of this price tag you should aspect a little more fancy options. Don't like the EMG's thinking of swapping them, but don't now for what


Try lowering the pickups as far away from the strings as they'll go. Found it helps with those style emgs. Preference really. 

But yea at that price locking tuners would be nice at least


----------



## Pietjepieter

cip 123 said:


> Try lowering the pickups as far away from the strings as they'll go. Found it helps with those style emgs. Preference really.
> 
> But yea at that price locking tuners would be nice at least



Thanks for the tip! will try it this weekend. And yeah locking tuners should be there at this price point indeed!

Oh and don't get me wrong, guitar sounds killer and I don't hate the EMG's, but every time I pick-up my ibby with dimarzio's or claas with the lace in them, i like them more, sound wise or how they react, don't know how to say it... so every time I play it before or after I play one of the others, I like to swap the pickups. If I just play it, i barley notice... Don't now how to put it, hope you know what I mean!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I can't get this thing out of my head. I love Hellboy/Mignola's art. I can't find a spec that's a deal killer. Plus it would be a great counterpoint to my more "vintagey" Sadowsky Jazz models.

Fuck it. I'm putting a deposit down right now.​


----------



## BigViolin

Dingwall gas is a different thing altogether.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't even play bass and I want a dingwall.


----------



## jephjacques

I'd kill for an 8 string guitar version of that bass. The Ibanez Thordendal sig is similar but too clunky looking. Keep the same size body and it might even balance decently!


----------



## CapinCripes

Not a hope in hell of ever getting one as they are even rarer than the LNG jem777's tho


----------



## Ikke

Morris SC-121 (Top) and Morris S-93 (Bottom)


----------



## CapinCripes

oh and ive been craving getting an RG copy of one of the prototype rg 765's with a ebony board instead of rosewood fingerboard in a metallic version of this color




and putting the good ol Ivanez logo that was mocked up on here on it. I may be on a Ibanez kick lately


----------



## MikeH

I _*NEED* _a Regius 6 baritone in my life.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

The martian burl tops coming for a small Ormsby run have all my attention. I've been whoring that brand as of late. Thanks, bad life decisions which have freed up my wallet restrictions. 

Also seriously GAS'ing for a 90's Jackson Warrior Pro. Mmmm Hmmm.


----------



## BigViolin

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't even play bass and I want a dingwall.



Me too, until I bought a NG2, now I'm a bass _owner_. Thing is, knowing what you like to play, if you picked up a used NG2 it would likely take a month to wipe the smile off your face....so fun.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BigViolin said:


> Me too, until I bought a NG2, now I'm a bass _owner_. Thing is, knowing what you like to play, if you picked up a used NG2 it would likely take a month to wipe the smile off your face....so fun.


I keep convincing myself that I don't need an ng2 or combustion even though I've been obsessed with nolly/jon from karnivool's bass tones


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

What the fuck is wrong with me? Why do I dig this ridiculous shape? Why am I very likely going to get the top one within the year?

Help me, SSO


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Crash Dandicoot said:


> What the fuck is wrong with me? Why do I dig this ridiculous shape? Why am I very likely going to get the top one within the year?
> 
> Help me, SSO



Uh.... you want to play shredding riffs while plowing a field? 

Idk it kinda cool but that lower horn just makes me think oxen strapped to it. Do you man I've looked at stranger guitars...


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> What the fuck is wrong with me? Why do I dig this ridiculous shape? Why am I very likely going to get the top one within the year?
> 
> Help me, SSO



The overall vibe of the shape is pretty cool to me, but can you really live with either of those headstocks?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

wedge_destroyer said:


> Uh.... you want to play shredding riffs while plowing a field?
> 
> Idk it kinda cool but that lower horn just makes me think oxen strapped to it. Do you man I've looked at stranger guitars...





narad said:


> The overall vibe of the shape is pretty cool to me, but can you really live with either of those headstocks?



Something about how wild ESP Japan is with what they're willing to make a production shape just speaks to me - it's like they never left a parallel universe 80's. At this point I've got 2 Japan only signatures left (including the sibling model to the black one posted above) and they both play very well. The headstocks are definitely the biggest mental hurdle, but realistically I've compromised on more significant features. Moreover I know damn well it'll play fantastically, every Kiso built I've had from that production era has been absolutely killer. The fretwork (and how consistent it is) is mythical. The used marked for the black one isn't crazy, either. I've seen acceptable condition models go for just over $2k CAD recently, and playability-wise you're essentially getting an Original series Horizon. 

Maybe collecting a bunch of weird Japan only signature ESPs is my calling?


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Something about how wild ESP Japan is with what they're willing to make a production shape just speaks to me - it's like they never left a parallel universe 80's.



Visual kei, man. The j-rock genre is in some parallel 80s universe and ESP just caters to the market 



Crash Dandicoot said:


> Maybe collecting a bunch of weird Japan only signature ESPs is my calling?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I was recently offered a quick guest solo and some upcoming jobs to be tuned to Eb. I currently have my S540 tuned to that but I felt like playing an RG instead. I was planning the next purchase to be an AZ, but I've come to terms that I'm just an RG guy through and through. 

And I've been looking at the RG550 genesis purple neon lately.






I've played it recently as well. Looks better in person and plays really well. I might just grab this, put some green Dimarzios, designate it as my Eb guitar, and call it a day.


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've played it recently as well. Looks better in person and plays really well. I might just grab this, put some green Dimarzios, designate it as my Eb guitar, and call it a day.



Looks great even in the stock photo. But green DiMarzios? Better be an Evangelion gig.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

narad said:


> Looks great even in the stock photo. But green DiMarzios? Better be an Evangelion gig.



Funny that, the gig isn't Evangelion themed but the Eva-01 scheme is exactly what I was thinking for this guitar.


----------



## Pietjepieter

8 string tele gas is a little out of control at the moment...

something like this:



But with black body and ivory binding, something like this:




Why are there no production models of simple tele 8 strings???? I know of the michael kelly 8 strings but never seeing them in Europa.
Thinking of going custom, anyone any tips who builds great 8 string tele's in Europe, beside from blackat?


----------



## Amroth

CapinCripes said:


>



I've never liked the Ibanez headstock until I saw it reversed, heh.


----------



## prlgmnr

Normally I'm all for maple boards but this is working for me.


----------



## Spicypickles

Maple am legend, but a vigier is always a win, regardless of fretbroad


----------



## Ikke

(the right) ESP Snapper in (what looks like) Sandblast Burner. Super dope.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Mamoru is such a clean player. Gets to demo all the spot and exhibition models - I'd say he's lucky but man he's earned it. Plus he's got a signature now, good on him. I need to get my Snapper back soon, all these spot models are reminding me why I like it so much.


----------



## 22-55

Looking to replace my PRS SE 7-str... Mmmmm…


----------



## Samark

Build is almost there, just about to sculpt the AANJ









After consulting with the @narad , the taste expert, we have decided to add a bit more flavour


----------



## AdenM

I've spent enough money on PRS this year, and I've always wanted one of the MiJ/Edge trem/Oval inlay S540s. Now to find one without ridiculous markup.






Also an ODS-II, just for the ins and outs on the back.


----------



## odibrom

^^ I have an old blue S540 from '93 (bought it in '95). Super awesome guitar that got me hooked to Ibanez. Yes, I've tried other guitars, but they don't feel the same. At the moment it get little play since I've moved to the 7 string realm, also on the Ibanez way of life... nevertheless, good taste!


----------



## Amroth

Ikke said:


> (the right) ESP Snapper in (what looks like) Sandblast Burner. Super dope.




Those textures are nuts!


----------



## BananaDemocracy

IDK why, but I always loved the Jem, but I did not like the UV777BK. Style wise its way better than the jem7vwh, but the neck is crappy i think if remember, its a universe not a jem7....with that said, i always wanted a universe with a jem feel, and i think this guitar is the closest. its like an unofficial petrucci co-custom with vai, its the UV70BK, but its like RG7620 with Evolution pickups, aside from that, its basically what i would want: a 7620 with better pickups.....so I was gassing for that Green on black after seeing the video for LIE and then looking at my fedex tracking....only 1 more day till 7620!!!


----------



## ThePIGI King

BananaDemocracy said:


> IDK why, but I always loved the Jem, but I did not like the UV777BK. Style wise its way better than the jem7vwh, but the neck is crappy i think if remember, its a universe not a jem7....with that said, i always wanted a universe with a jem feel, and i think this guitar is the closest. its like an unofficial petrucci co-custom with vai, its the UV70BK, but its like RG7620 with Evolution pickups, aside from that, its basically what i would want: a 7620 with better pickups.....so I was gassing for that Green on black after seeing the video for LIE and then looking at my fedex tracking....only 1 more day till 7620!!!


Dude what?

The OG green dot is a UV7bk. All the 90s UVs had the same neck profile really, with variances due to being hand carved. All UVs have Blaze pups, not Evos. The UV70 is MiI rather than MiJ like the 7620 and UV7. Also, IIRC, the 7620 and original UVs had pretty much the same neck. Also the bridge is the LoPro on the 7620 and UV7 while the UV70 has the Edge Zero-II.

So if you are after a 7620 with better pickups, it'd be an orignal UV7, or the cheaper and less rare route of upgrading a 7620. Hope this helps, as I'm not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Stream Order - Super Dope. This is one of the best custom orders I've seen. Clean, lean design. I wish wish wish ESP would make this an E-II production model. Absolute love.


----------



## USMarine75

I've watched a bunch of demos of the Tsakalis 6 and a demo one came up for sale with a killer price and I had to have it. Not a high gain pedal so feel free to scroll along at this point haha.

The good: They combined elements of the King of Tone, Timmy, and TS into one pedal. They also went without any capacitors in the signal path, so supposedly they claim it increases touch sensitivity and clarity - we'll see. Switchable 9 or 18 v for more headroom.

The bad: They _combined _elements of the King of Tone, Timmy, and TS into one pedal. No, it's not like the JHS Bonsai with those 6 discrete circuits. They combined what they liked about each of those circuits into one, then made 5 more different versions of their own amalgamation. So you get a clean boost, two transparent OD (one with and one without midhump), then two that are tweaked versions to more distortion like, then an OD and dirt in series.

I love bluesbreaker clones... VFE, Vick Audio, Marshall Guvnor, KoT, Snouse, Wilson Effects... so this was a no-brainer for me. We'll see if it can beat out the VFE Blues King though.


----------



## USMarine75

^because the link above didn’t work, here is the Tsakalis 6 from Greece.


Another NPD inbound...




*MI Audio Super Blues Pro
*
I’m in love with everything Michael Ibrahim makes - He’s the Australian version of VFE. This is basically another TS clone with less midhump and some interesting mods. It has low, mid, and high cut tone controls. It has MOSFET and Silicon clipping available - You can set none, assymetrical, or symmetrical. What’s interesting is it has so much gain and boost on tap that you get into fuzz territory when you dime the pedal. I had the old version back in the day which I loved, so I can’t wait for this one to arrive!


----------



## Ikke

Astrand A-SJ. Very clean. From Sweden.


----------



## Defyantly

Not sure if want one or if they have finally gone too far?!


----------



## xzacx

Defyantly said:


> Not sure if want one or if they have finally gone too far?!
> 
> View attachment 69892


Pretty classy by Kiesel standards. Although I can’t say I’ve ever heard a single song in my life worth listening to that necessitated simultaneous access to both a 6 string and multi-scale 7.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Defyantly said:


> Not sure if want one or if they have finally gone too far?!
> 
> View attachment 69892


ha you clearly haven't seen the MURICA guitar yet. 6,7 and 8 strings all together.


----------



## JD27

Been playing around with the Savage model on my AX8, love that saturation it gets. No chance in hell I want to spend that kind of money on a head though, so maybe a SYN1 with ENGL Savage module would be a good compromise. Plus, I could get other modules if I wanted later on. Seems like a real flexible piece of gear.


----------



## Defyantly

KnightBrolaire said:


> ha you clearly haven't seen the MURICA guitar yet. 6,7 and 8 strings all together.


 I need a price on this for science!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Defyantly said:


> I need a price on this for science!


i think they wanted like 9- 10k usd .


----------



## mnemonic

Anyone tried those Fane F70 speakers? 

I keep reading good reviews about the fane-loaded Fryette cabs and since Fryette gear is typically unobtainium here in the U.K., I’m tempted to buy a pair of F70’s (made in the U.K. after all) and build a 2x12 cab for them, maybe front loaded with similar dimensions to Fryette (which actually seems to be a fairly small cab after comparing dimensions online).


----------



## MoonJelly

Defyantly said:


> Not sure if want one or if they have finally gone too far?!
> 
> View attachment 69892


I don't understand why they aren't both fanned fret, or both parallel fret. Seems like it would divide your client base.


----------



## Defyantly

MoonJelly said:


> I don't understand why they aren't both fanned fret, or both parallel fret. Seems like it would divide your client base.


  Yes, that is what would divide the client base!


----------



## Ikke

This is a very rare ESP. ESP Original Series Horizon 7. 
If you've ever wanted a Horizon 7 with the correct/teardrop headstock, here it was. Sold for a great price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't get having a D-tuna on a floating Floyd. It makes sense on a flat-mount Floyd, but if you used it on a floating Floyd, the other strings go out of whaack.


----------



## Spicypickles

It’s not bad if you use a bunch of springs. I always rock 4-5 springs and can swap between standard and drop without much issue apart from some fine tuning


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Sweet mother of god.....


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ikke said:


> This is a very rare ESP. ESP Original Series Horizon 7.
> If you've ever wanted a Horizon 7 with the correct/teardrop headstock, here it was. Sold for a great price.



Those are so insanely hard to come by. Even finding the catalog years for them is bloody difficult. Only those who can decipher moonrunes seem to be able to find them


----------



## Adieu

Ikke said:


> This is a very rare ESP. ESP Original Series Horizon 7.
> If you've ever wanted a Horizon 7 with the correct/teardrop headstock, here it was. Sold for a great price.



That's rerouted for the D-tuna, right?

Hmmm... talk about unusual.

Btw, why not just memorize how many turns of the finetuner you need? That usually has sufficient range


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@KnightBrolaire making me want a fucking MI Audio Delta pedal


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @KnightBrolaire making me want a fucking MI Audio Delta pedal


do it. I hate distortion pedals normally but thing kicked ass


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> do it. I hate distortion pedals normally but thing kicked ass


Yeah I was checking out clips, and it reminds me of a boosted early-revision Recto. Kinda had that Recto-meets SLO thing I really dig. I've been on a Richard Kruspe kick lately, so I want that sound. 

I was originally gonna buy another R&R SL/LD preamp, but the Delta seems to nail that sound in a smaller, cheaper package.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I was checking out clips, and it reminds me of a boosted early-revision Recto. Kinda had that Recto-meets SLO thing I really dig. I've been on a Richard Kruspe kick lately, so I want that sound.
> 
> I was originally gonna buy another R&R SL/LD preamp, but the Delta seems to nail that sound in a smaller, cheaper package.


yeah if you're chasing rammstein tones it'll do that no problem.


----------



## Kaura

Just tested this bad boy in a store. For a Chinese Squier it was surprisingly solid. Better fretwork than on some MIA models. And most importantly, it has a matching headstock. Once the tax returns drop, this is a solid contestant.


----------



## NickS

^DO IT!! The MIC Strat I picked up recently is unbelievably good, and I've tried a few others that seem to confirm the Fender/Squier Chinese stuff coming out right now is really good.


----------



## Samark

This guy,


----------



## narad

Black binding was a good call.


----------



## zimbloth

Samark said:


> This guy,



Hehe you caught this one quick  Thanks for the plug.


----------



## Samark

zimbloth said:


> Hehe you caught this one quick  Thanks for the plug.


The power of Instagram 

Great job, you're killin' it


----------



## cardinal

Damn @zimbloth those are magnificent


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

why am I alway cash poor when the sick jacksons appear


----------



## NickS

The Kelly is still probably my favorite body style ever, and that one is not helping my GAS!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just played a black winter loaded ibby rgr421 (or whatever the hell it's called) into a 5153 50w head. I was kind of lukewarm on the black winters in the past but something about them through the 5153 sounded special, like the first time I ran the afwayu through my mk3. I had a shit eating grin on my face the whole time I was playing.
Now I get why @KailM won't shut up about using black winters with a 5150 derivative. It sounds fucking massive and brutal ( Insta-Gojira tone in my case) but can offer a very wide variety of tones if need be.

I'm going to go back and try the 5153 with my guitar just to see if the mojo is just from the amp.


----------



## KailM

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm going to go back and try the 5153 with my guitar just to see if the mojo is just from the amp.



A lot of it is the amp. 5153s sound phenomenal, but 6505s and older 5150s do too. Were you using a boost? I find that my 5153 sounds better without one, and the Black Winter bridge hits the sweet spot. Plenty of low-end, but not muddy, over-the-top low end. Mids are present, but balanced, highs are definitely strong but not piercing. It just works. With my 6505, I need to boost it with an OD, but equally awesome. It's a sound that's both modern and on the verge of outta control violent/old-school gnarl.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KailM said:


> A lot of it is the amp. 5153s sound phenomenal, but 6505s and older 5150s do too. Were you using a boost? I find that my 5153 sounds better without one, and the Black Winter bridge hits the sweet spot. Plenty of low-end, but not muddy, over-the-top low end. Mids are present, but balanced, highs are definitely strong but not piercing. It just works. With my 6505, I need to boost it with an OD, but equally awesome. It's a sound that's both modern and on the verge of outta control violent/old-school gnarl.


I just ran the guitar straight into the amp. The blue channel was my favorite by far. Red channel seemed like complete overkill tbh.


----------



## KailM

KnightBrolaire said:


> I just ran the guitar straight into the amp. The blue channel was my favorite by far. Red channel seemed like complete overkill tbh.



Gotta run the gain really low on the red channel. I have gotten some really good tones out of the blue channel though. It also helps that I run 5751 tubes in V1 and the PI, which reduces overall gain a bit. I like the red better than the blue. :shrug


----------



## KailM

Woops, quoted myself.


----------



## Glades

KnightBrolaire said:


> I just played a black winter loaded ibby rgr421 (or whatever the hell it's called) into a 5153 50w head. I was kind of lukewarm on the black winters in the past but something about them through the 5153 sounded special, like the first time I ran the afwayu through my mk3. I had a shit eating grin on my face the whole time I was playing.
> Now I get why @KailM won't shut up about using black winters with a 5150 derivative. It sounds fucking massive and brutal ( Insta-Gojira tone in my case) but can offer a very wide variety of tones if need be.
> 
> I'm going to go back and try the 5153 with my guitar just to see if the mojo is just from the amp.



Brolaire, go back to the Black Winter worship thread and apologize you swine!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Glades said:


> Brolaire, go back to the Black Winter worship thread and apologize you swine!


No RaGrEtS


----------



## Miek

I've got gas for a pickup set that matches my invective better than my dominions

or my fave od, nobels odr-1


----------



## Ikke

ESP Horizon-CTM in Faded Blue. Not to be confused with their Faded Blue Sky colour. One day, I will find this guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

there's a multiwatt dual recto a couple hours away from me that's going for stupid cheap. Why does all the cool gear pop up when I have no gear budget


----------



## MerlinTKD

Played this today. WANT


----------



## gunch

Happy to see this model still in Ibanez's roster


----------



## stinkoman

Gassing hard for this. I just got a 91 Universe green dot. Its beat to hell, but the best playing 7 string I ever touched, and now seriously considering selling off my other 3, 7 strings to get another one in better shape. Preferably the UV7PHW


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's a multiwatt dual recto a couple hours away from me that's going for stupid cheap. Why does all the cool gear pop up when I have no gear budget



Is it a blackout? I'm looking for one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Is it a blackout? I'm looking for one.


nope, just a regular multi watt.


----------



## mnemonic

I wish chrome chassis was still an option for the rectos. Black face, chrome chassis was such a cool look.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been eyeing this for a while, I'll end up with this eventually.


----------



## gunshow86de

Got bit by the mandolin bug a few months back, almost time to upgrade from my $50 toy mando. 





https://images.reverb.com/image/upl...upersize/v1555449525/xfan0slz1h5mlscvzhc0.jpg


----------



## Ikke

Woke up and found myself wanting an ESP Throbber, specifically in Olive Green.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ikke said:


> Woke up and found myself wanting an ESP Throbber, specifically in Olive Green.



Always wanted an ESP Snapper or Throbber. You don't know how excited I was when ESP finally brought the Snapper to the US. Now they just need to do the Throbber.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Throbber needs a cockstock.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been eyeing this for a while, I'll end up with this eventually.



It's sooo limited in functionality though (even its own knobs barely do anything). Have you checked the reviews on YouTube? I wanted one prior to doing so, but not after.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Always wanted an ESP Snapper or Throbber. You don't know how excited I was when ESP finally brought the Snapper to the US. Now they just need to do the Throbber.



But they have it in the USA line. Unless you mean a E-II version which would be awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> But they have it in the USA line. Unless you mean a E-II version which would be awesome.



There's a slight difference between the Throbber body and TE body. The Throbber has a slightly wider cutaway, the upper bout goes a bit further out (almost like the Music Man Axis), and the ass end is slightly rounder.


----------



## Zado

Kauer fever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

LeviathanKiller said:


> It's sooo limited in functionality though (even its own knobs barely do anything). Have you checked the reviews on YouTube? I wanted one prior to doing so, but not after.



I've tried the pedal myself already. Yeah it's mostly a gimmicky one trick pony kind of pedal but I'm sure this isn't meant for versatility. I'm thinking more as a studio post production tool.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> ESP Horizon-CTM in Faded Blue. Not to be confused with their Faded Blue Sky colour. One day, I will find this guitar.


In what is sure to be shocking news, I love this.


----------



## BenjaminW

I've posted about GASing for an HSS Strat on here before, but looking more at Neal Schon's Lights Strat, I wanna start building my own on Warmoth, but the problem is that I'm too damn lazy to actually do it.


----------



## maliciousteve

Serious GAS for the Dunable Asteroid. Just look at it


----------



## Adieu

maliciousteve said:


> Serious GAS for the Dunable Asteroid. Just look at it



Is this supposed to be quirky-chic?

Cause it kinda looks like something for $20 from a garage sale... sorry, I just don't see it?


----------



## Adieu

BenjaminW said:


> I've posted about GASing for an HSS Strat on here before, but looking more at Neal Schon's Lights Strat, I wanna start building my own on Warmoth, but the problem is that I'm too damn lazy to actually do it.
> View attachment 70099



Just get Squier MIJ and reload it with upgrades of choice


----------



## BenjaminW

Adieu said:


> Just get Squier MIJ and reload it with upgrades of choice


True. I'm still swayed towards doing a Warmoth build in my opinion.


----------



## gunch

Adieu said:


> Is this supposed to be quirky-chic?
> 
> Cause it kinda looks like something for $20 from a garage sale... sorry, I just don't see it?



They're built by a guy with lots of clout in his scene


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> In what is sure to be shocking news, I love this.


Your CS needs a twin.


----------



## Adieu

gunch said:


> They're built by a guy with lots of clout in his scene



Oh im sure they are

It just doesn't scream new-guitar-sexy to me


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

AlexCorriveau said:


> Sweet mother of god.....



So I was looking at this and thought "a guitar like this in blue would be awesome!" and then

Boom






The most beautiful guitar I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Your CS needs a twin.


Tell me about it. A breezy $6k away from that faded denim burst Horizon I've been GASing for...
Also, I'm over three years in with my custom. Totally worth it. Every single day I'm in awe of that guitar.


----------



## feraledge

AlexCorriveau said:


> So I was looking at this and thought "a guitar like this in blue would be awesome!" then
> 
> Boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most beautiful guitar I have ever seen in my life.


Spongebrick will do us all in eventually.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of ESPs... I need to finally splurge on one of these. Actually found out it has a solid maple cap. I was told the Iron Cross was brighter and snappier than the Snakebyte, which explains why.


----------



## Spicypickles

feraledge said:


> Also, I'm over three years in with my custom. Totally worth it. Every single day I'm in awe of that guitar.



While I don’t have your guitar specifically, I can attest to the custom shop ESP’s. I grabbed cardinal’s Snapper 7 and it’s easily the best guitar I’ve ever played.


----------



## r33per

gunshow86de said:


> Got bit by the mandolin bug a few months back, almost time to upgrade from my $50 toy mando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.reverb.com/image/upl...upersize/v1555449525/xfan0slz1h5mlscvzhc0.jpg


Nice 8 string!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's weird and I want one.


----------



## Bearitone

Evertuned baritone with SS frets? Gas levels through the roof!


----------



## gunch

That first Pluto, though, man


----------



## Pietjepieter

Oh man, everytime a see a padalka saturn my GAS is going through the roof


----------



## Joan Maal

She will come... Sooner than later


----------



## AdenM

Why is this Japan only, and why are there no pics out online yet :///


----------



## Anquished

Played one of these about a week ago and contemplated selling my entire collection to afford it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want one of those green sparkle LTD SCT-607B guitars. NEEED MOAR SPARKLES


----------



## JD27

I don’t know why, but I want one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> I don’t know why, but I want one.


I really wanted one for a while there, but the 25.5" scale makes it a hard pass for me.


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> I really wanted one for a while there, but the 25.5" scale makes it a hard pass for me.



I’d agree If I were using lower tunings, but I’d be using it for B or A#, which is just fine for 25.5”.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> I’d agree If I were using lower tunings, but I’d be using it for B or A#, which is just fine for 25.5”.


I wish that Jackson would expand their pointy lineup again. I'd kill for a modern 7 string star or kelly without having to pay customshop prices.


----------



## Samark

Rip out the blue pickups and viola


----------



## NickS

^Yeah, those blue pickups gotta go.


----------



## Glades

KnightBrolaire said:


> I wish that Jackson would expand their pointy lineup again. I'd kill for a modern 7 string star or kelly without having to pay customshop prices.



It's the only 7-string warrior in Jackson's range, so it makes sense from a business perspective that it is in the most popular scale. 99% of people playing 7s do so in B standard, drop A, A standard or drop G#, for which the scale is perfect. Very few will venture below G on a 7 to justify manufacturing a longer scale instrument.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Glades said:


> It's the only 7-string warrior in Jackson's range, so it makes sense from a business perspective that it is in the most popular scale. 99% of people playing 7s do so in B standard, drop A, A standard or drop G#, for which the scale is perfect. Very few will venture below G on a 7 to justify manufacturing a longer scale instrument.


except 25.5 isn't the most popular scale for 7 strings anymore. All the other major manufacturers (schecter, esp, ibanez) make 26.5" 7 strings. 25.5" scale 7 strings are relatively uncommon on the market anymore. Hell jackson already makes 7 string multiscales that use 26.5" for the low end, so it's not like they can't or won't do it.


----------



## Soya

The vast vast majority of Ibanez ans esp 7s are still 25.5.


----------



## zxcvbnm




----------



## Zado

zxcvbnm said:


>


Oh damn!


----------



## Vyn

Soya said:


> The vast vast majority of Ibanez ans esp 7s are still 25.5.



This. I'd wager that there are more 7321's and indo 7421's in the wild than non-25.5"-scaled guitars combined.


----------



## USMarine75

zxcvbnm said:


>



I LOVE the preamp/midboost switch (especially the location!)... it's like having a TS built in (or having the Clapton mod).

Have you seen all the JT guitars that Wildwood Guitars is selling?

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=wildwood+james+tyler



He makes killer Tele style too!


I know @Randy will disagree but...I still don't dig the headstock that looks like it wasn't finished being carved yet.


----------



## LuciusBolt

I know this is a one off and is no longer available. But this looks very cool I guess






I like the color on this as well, I definitely rock a hot pink guitar  ha ha






Final One - That wicked oxblood finish, Plus even though I don't play 8 strings this is still very cool


----------



## MerlinTKD

LuciusBolt said:


> Final One - That wicked oxblood finish, Plus even though I don't play 8 strings this is still very cool



Every time I see an 080s, I feel the lust...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Actually, on top of this... Been wanting to try an LTD VIper as well

Specifically an old VB, Viper-1000, or AL-600


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually, on top of this... Been wanting to try an LTD VIper as well
> 
> Specifically an old VB, Viper-1000, or AL-600



I was thinking about a Black Metal Viper the other day but the neck dive would probably be even worse with one pickup


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> I was thinking about a Black Metal Viper the other day but the neck dive would probably be even worse with one pickup



Yeah that's also what worries me. Kinda unsure if I want a Viper, a black Custom-esque Eclipse, or a cherry sunburst Eclipse.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

JD27 said:


> I don’t know why, but I want one.



I've been on the fence about these until Kyle Rasmussen tried one and sadly related it to "feeling like a toy". That's of course compared to the custom shop Jackson's, but that note was a let down. Still, I'm sure with some TLC they can absolutely rip. It's the only Warrior 7 they offer, and it's a Warrior, so win.

I've been meaning to try the Imperiums. How are you digging those? Mild GAS for both.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Yes, please.


----------



## JD27

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I've been on the fence about these until Kyle Rasmussen tried one and sadly related it to "feeling like a toy". That's of course compared to the custom shop Jackson's, but that note was a let down. Still, I'm sure with some TLC they can absolutely rip. It's the only Warrior 7 they offer, and it's a Warrior, so win.
> 
> I've been meaning to try the Imperiums. How are you digging those? Mild GAS for both.



No clue who that is, but I already assumed it’s probably going to need a little work. I recently installed a 7 String Set in my H-207, so I’ve got to try both now. They are really close to each other, which I liked, since 6 and 7 string pickups can vary a lot within the same model line. I think they work great for the type of stuff Dave plays. The bridge maybe isn’t as hot as you would think, not BW type sizzle, but not weak either. Handles chords well and they are articulate. Not quite as bright as the either, but overall I dig them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's weird, because I've been hearing nothing but mixed-to-meh things about Jackson's QC lately. Yet I'm hearing nothing but amazing things about Charvel. Aren't they all made in the same plant for the most part?


----------



## Vyn

Big hankering for one of these at the moment:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's weird, because I've been hearing nothing but mixed-to-meh things about Jackson's QC lately. Yet I'm hearing nothing but amazing things about Charvel. Aren't they all made in the same plant for the most part?


Yeah I don't know what's going with Jackson, they just don't seem to have the same QC as Charvel. Even when I've found subpar Charvels, they're still not as bad as some of the Jacksons I've played. Low end jacksons are consistently worse than other cheap guitars ime.


----------



## Leviathus

Vyn said:


> Big hankering for one of these at the moment:



Ugh that finish looks so good on an RG, wish Ibanez would make this a standard finish option for prestiges.


----------



## lurè

Remotely thinking about a rackmount rig, something like triaxis+2:50 but the last think I need is a stereo rig.
It would be cool just for the pics:c dude with the arm standing on a 20U rack.


----------



## CapinCripes

https://reverb.com/item/6287419-bc-rich-ironbird-supreme-transparent-brown-red-usa-handmade-1986





where the hell was this last year when i was dropping this kind of money on gear? kill me.


----------



## nateispro

I really want a single pickup 7 string RGD. Im thinking about modding my iron label into a single pickup metal machine. Fill in the neck pickup spot and switch route and give it a refinish. Im not a fan of the blue. Im thinking this but with a passive pickup and a tight end 7 bridge, and a dark purple paint job


----------



## Kaura

nateispro said:


> I really want a single pickup 7 string RGD. Im thinking about modding my iron label into a single pickup metal machine. Fill in the neck pickup spot and switch route and give it a refinish. Im not a fan of the blue. Im thinking this but with a passive pickup and a tight end 7 bridge, and a dark purple paint job



Is that the Emmure guy's signature? I remember seeing him using a similar guitar in some live video.

Personally, I wish that Ibanez would make a J-custom/Prestige model of the AX-shape just once more so I could buy it as a tribute to my first guitar which shared the body shape.


----------



## nateispro

Kaura said:


> Is that the Emmure guy's signature? I remember seeing him using a similar guitar in some live video.
> 
> Personally, I wish that Ibanez would make a J-custom/Prestige model of the AX-shape just once more so I could buy it as a tribute to my first guitar which shared the body shape.



Thatd be awesome! It is his custom guitar. I dont like Emmure but he has some awesome RGD's!


----------



## StevenC

I played a Two Rock Sterling Silver Signature today, so I guess that means no new gear for a long time...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I thought I was done with having Air Norton/Tone Zone in my main 7s, but now Petrucci's got his Rainmaker/Dreamcatcher set available. 

https://www.dimarzio.com/pickups/7-string/rainmaker-7-neck
https://www.dimarzio.com/pickups/7-string/dreamcatcher-7-bridge

I wasn't a big fan of the Crunchlab 7 and the Liquifire was alright but these new ones are sparking my interest. Lower output, and looks theoretically the closest to the Breed yet.


----------



## zxcvbnm




----------



## Kaura

Shit, my Strat GAS just doesn't go down. Not especially with this sexy beast that even a master builder at Fender CS praised. The scary thing is that I could even afford it if I settle on eating nothing but porridge for the next two weeks. Gotta go the town tomorrow and hope it plays like crap.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Spicypickles

Kaura said:


> Shit, my Strat GAS just doesn't go down. Not especially with this sexy beast that even a master builder at Fender CS praised. The scary thing is that I could even afford it if I settle on eating nothing but porridge for the next two weeks. Gotta go the town tomorrow and hope it plays like crap.



Man, I love my strat but I feel like someone would have to pay me to play that thing. And something else involving using sandpaper as lube.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

zxcvbnm said:


> View attachment 70560


513s are awesome. legit the only PRS I desperately GAS for


----------



## Kaura

Spicypickles said:


> Man, I love my strat but I feel like someone would have to pay me to play that thing. And something else involving using sandpaper as lube.



What do you mean? You don't like the finish? Or are you talking about the neck? It's supposedly unfinished, no sticky gloss.


----------



## Spicypickles

Something about the hardware color, only two knobs, rosewood board and matching headstock color are all “non-traditional” enough that it just looks bad to me. I’m sure it’s a fine guitar, just not my thing at all


----------



## Kaura

Spicypickles said:


> Something about the hardware color, only two knobs, rosewood board and matching headstock color are all “non-traditional” enough that it just looks bad to me. I’m sure it’s a fine guitar, just not my thing at all



Well, it's called contemporary strat for a reason.


----------



## Vyn

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I thought I was done with having Air Norton/Tone Zone in my main 7s, but now Petrucci's got his Rainmaker/Dreamcatcher set available.
> 
> https://www.dimarzio.com/pickups/7-string/rainmaker-7-neck
> https://www.dimarzio.com/pickups/7-string/dreamcatcher-7-bridge
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of the Crunchlab 7 and the Liquifire was alright but these new ones are sparking my interest. Lower output, and looks theoretically the closest to the Breed yet.



Yeah, I keep eyeing those off for a 7 tuned in B Standard for everything not metal however can still chugg if required to haha


----------



## Samark

Bit of Jackson Telly GAS


----------



## iamaom

Not enough love for single pickup guitars in the mainstream world.


----------



## Acme

I'm GAS-ing hard for a Collings 01:


----------



## Samark




----------



## narad

Samark said:


> View attachment 70742



Was just looking at one of these yesterday (in person) thinking, man, crazy that this is ~$9k, and then right next to it are all the murphy aged historics, some with pretty blah tops, also in that same range. I mean, it did look pretty great, but I guess if buying a high end Gibson, the demographic is for more traditional tastes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Was just looking at one of these yesterday (in person) thinking, man, crazy that this is ~$9k, and then right next to it are all the murphy aged historics, some with pretty blah tops, also in that same range. I mean, it did look pretty great, but I guess if buying a high end Gibson, the demographic is for more traditional tastes.



That's probably my one big gripe with the Murphy stuff, they don't choose the best tops. I get that it's more about fitting the specs of the old guitars, but some of those had knockout tops too.

Though the best they did was a number of years back. They did runs of "odd" tops. Stuff like reverse grain and one-piece. That looked really cool aged.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I'm all over the place lately. Now this thing is creating insurmountable GAS. Not the price tag, and they rarely pop up used, but still. Talk about good looking aged guitars... and I actually like the obnoxiously big graphic.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Nothing too fancy, just a classic vibe tele:


----------



## waffles




----------



## Pietjepieter

my bank account is so happy it's not multiscale....

Really like this guitar, looks like something from a SciFi B movie from the 80's


----------



## Seabeast2000

Pietjepieter said:


> my bank account is so happy it's not multiscale....
> 
> Really like this guitar, looks like something from a SciFi B movie from the 80's
> View attachment 70808



What is it? I just ran across this on the builder's site and it was inexpensive, just can't remember where. I could be wrong though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> What is it? I just ran across this on the builder's site and it was inexpensive, just can't remember where. I could be wrong though.


dark matter guitars


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> dark matter guitars



Ahh that's it, Belaguer's alternate line.


----------



## gunch

Ye olde HF2 gas


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Ye olde HF2 gas


that chode headstock is rivaled only by the james tyler headstock in ugliness.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## olejason

Pietjepieter said:


> my bank account is so happy it's not multiscale....
> 
> Really like this guitar, looks like something from a SciFi B movie from the 80's
> View attachment 70808



Really digging these. I hope they do a production run of the 7 string model with ebony fretboard. The semi-custom price doesn't really seem worth it just to get ebony since you have to add a $250-$280 bridge as well.


----------



## Pietjepieter

olejason said:


> Really digging these. I hope they do a production run of the 7 string model with ebony fretboard. The semi-custom price doesn't really seem worth it just to get ebony since you have to add a $250-$280 bridge as well.



I don't know if the brand is really alive? There are not to much of them in the wild. Also I sent them a message last week if they would come up with a multi scale in the near future but have had no answer till now. See the owner is active on the forum as well, maybe I should ask the question in the dark matter instruments threat.

For the bridge i think they only do the hipshot, i could find one NGD for a 6 string, which was original ordered with there own bridge, but came in the end with a hipshot. Also if you check their instagram the later ones are all with a hipshot bridge.

Anyway in my opinion the bridge on a headless is quite important, if you are end up with tuners that are to heavy to turn with your fingers, it's quite limiting the use of the instrument, so for me it would be worth the extra money (unless there are some good reviews of their own bridge system)


----------



## Samark

Anything with a quilt like this!


----------



## Acaciastrain360

Caparison Applehorn 8

GAS’d right up!!


----------



## Solodini

Smoked Porter said:


> Nothing too fancy, just a classic vibe tele:



I love the trans white/blonde ash look!


----------



## NickS

^I am sooooo tempted by that Tele right now!! Fender actually says these are made with pine instead of ash, but you can't really tell with the white blonde finish over it.


----------



## Adieu

Acaciastrain360 said:


> View attachment 71181
> 
> 
> Caparison Applehorn 8
> 
> GAS’d right up!!



Random squiggly frets --- so you can now have a perfectly reasonable excuse for playing way out of tune with whacked out intonation


----------



## Spicypickles

??

That’s the whole purpose of those squiggly frets - it improves the intonation.


----------



## USMarine75

Adieu said:


> Random squiggly frets --- so you can now have a perfectly reasonable excuse for playing way out of tune with whacked out intonation





Spicypickles said:


> ??
> 
> That’s the whole purpose of those squiggly frets - it improves the intonation.



I'm assuming he was joking lol...

You were joking... right?


----------



## Seabeast2000

The squiggly frets add true pitch vibrato.


----------



## Adieu

Spicypickles said:


> ??
> 
> That’s the whole purpose of those squiggly frets - it improves the intonation.



Uh-huh

Explain the lack of a repeating pattern, then? And the ridges inbetween strings, are they intonating your bends or something???

And what's with higher numbered frets in some places being further apart than lower number frets, how in the hell does that make sense??


----------



## Defyantly

Its called true temperament frets. They are set to a specifc guitar, set or strings, bridge, tuning, and string tension to create perfect intonation. I'm not sure about the string bending portion.


----------



## John

Currently, this. Though I'd be beside myself with joy if there's one with a Floyd.


----------



## StevenC

Adieu said:


> Uh-huh
> 
> Explain the lack of a repeating pattern, then? And the ridges inbetween strings, are they intonating your bends or something???
> 
> And what's with higher numbered frets in some places being further apart than lower number frets, how in the hell does that make sense??


Lack of repeating pattern because a repeating pattern doesn't intonate properly. The offset is different at each fret because that's just how the maths works. On the other hand, the each string is only ever intonated in one direction, either slightly flattened or sharpened. On some frets the note is left alone, but a string with a flat squiggle on any fret won't have a sharp squiggle higher up on another fret.

There are "ridges" between strings because each fret still needs to be a continuous line so you can bend. The alternative is to have individual frets for each string every at every semitone, like some microtonal guitars have.

As for the higher frets getting more adjusted, you know how intonating at the 12th fret is goo, but intonating at the 19th fret is better? Also, there are some great resources on a thing called inharmonicity that you should read.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Defyantly said:


> Its called true temperament frets. They are set to a specifc guitar, set or strings, bridge, tuning, and string tension to create perfect intonation. I'm not sure about the string bending portion.


And you thought changing gauges and tunings with a floating Floyd Rose bridge sucked! HAH!


----------



## Might-is-Right

johnucol said:


> Currently, this. Though I'd be beside myself with joy if there's one with a Floyd.



I believe the Skolnick model comes with a floyd and is available


----------



## John

Might-is-Right said:


> I believe the Skolnick model comes with a floyd and is available



That is true, but Skolnick's lacks 24 frets and the seventh string, both of which are present on the available EC-7 I bothered to post up earlier.


----------



## Might-is-Right

johnucol said:


> That is true, but Skolnick's lacks 24 frets and the seventh string, both of which are present on the available EC-7 I bothered to post up earlier.



Oh Jeez...you are correct my friend. The lack of strings and frets totally escaped me on this one. Likely as there are so few options here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm surprised ESP didn't do a 7-string EC with a Floyd Rose, given they love using them.


----------



## John

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm surprised ESP didn't do a 7-string EC with a Floyd Rose, given they love using them.



I'm also surprised they're still not making more 24 fret eclipses among the EII and ESP line, limiting most of them to the LTD line.


----------



## Zahs

After recently purchasing a PGM301, I want more PGMs in my life. 

PGM30





PGM100





Those pink f-holes.


----------



## mcbiggah99

Ibanez RG5120M-FCN

I really want a six-string with a floating bridge, and this one's beautiful.


----------



## Spicypickles

Zahs said:


> After recently purchasing a PGM301, I want more PGMs in my life.
> 
> PGM30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PGM100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pink f-holes.



I’m all about that PGM-90 myself.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Lack of repeating pattern because a repeating pattern doesn't intonate properly. The offset is different at each fret because that's just how the maths works. On the other hand, the each string is only ever intonated in one direction, either slightly flattened or sharpened. On some frets the note is left alone, but a string with a flat squiggle on any fret won't have a sharp squiggle higher up on another fret.
> 
> There are "ridges" between strings because each fret still needs to be a continuous line so you can bend. The alternative is to have individual frets for each string every at every semitone, like some microtonal guitars have.
> 
> As for the higher frets getting more adjusted, you know how intonating at the 12th fret is goo, but intonating at the 19th fret is better? Also, there are some great resources on a thing called inharmonicity that you should read.



Slow down there, fella. Another word outta you and you're likely to get an Abasi Instruments endorsement.


----------



## Ikke

Something Simple - Really digging this Mayones Regius 6 Core Classic. Probably the grain of the ash more than anything else.


----------



## Samark

Ikke said:


> Something Simple - Really digging this Mayones Regius 6 Core Classic. Probably the grain of the ash more than anything else.



Love it! The carve top Regius is on point


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 71312
> View attachment 71313



Stunning. What is it?

Edit, oh I see they are a builder. Nice.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Zahs said:


> After recently purchasing a PGM301, I want more PGMs in my life.
> 
> PGM30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PGM100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pink f-holes.



 This is not good... What has been seen can't be unseen, now I just have to find a way to deal with this for the rest of my existence


----------



## Seabeast2000

Pietjepieter said:


> This is not good... What has been seen can't be unseen, now I just have to find a way to deal with this for the rest of my existence


the female PGM signals it's willingness to mate with the male PGM by presenting its inflamed f-holes........


----------



## USMarine75

The906 said:


> Stunning. What is it?
> 
> Edit, oh I see they are a builder. Nice.



Similar looking to Xotic, but it seems to have a more modern carve maybe like a Vigier? First saw one in a youtube vid and took me forever to figure out what it was from the logo.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Similar looking to Xotic, but it seems to have a more modern carve maybe like a Vigier? First saw one in a youtube vid and took me forever to figure out what it was from the logo.



I don't know but that heel and back contours are delicious.


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Devourment

An axe fx
A mesa 4x12
Esp E II Horizon fr7

Yes.


----------



## gunshow86de

Reverb ads are evil;


----------



## prlgmnr

gunshow86de said:


> Reverb ads are evil;


I'm licking the screen.


----------



## JD27

New Jim Root model


----------



## Samark

JD27 said:


> New Jim Root model


Wooowwwwww!


----------



## odibrom

That guitar looks like a paddle...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

THIS bloody thing:











Needs to be a production model, hard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> New Jim Root model




Where did you find this?


----------



## gunshow86de

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Where did you find this?


EMG's Instagram page. https://www.instagram.com/p/B0g_pwvhUgg/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunshow86de said:


> EMG's Instagram page. https://www.instagram.com/p/B0g_pwvhUgg/



Sheeeit. Really hope they do a Tele and Strat like that. 

Still also curious about those new pickups


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

ESP Australia is great at doing limited/special runs on E-II series instruments:


----------



## JD27

AkiraSpectrum said:


> ESP Australia is great at doing limited/special runs on E-II series instruments:



Why do they always get the sickest ESP runs. And now I miss my old M-1.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Where did you find this?



Some site had linked the EMG Instagram post. I don’t know if it’s the angle of the picture, but it looks like the smaller headstock and not the 70s headstock he had on the Strats and black Jazzmaster. I probably should have kept mine, it was a nice guitar. Would have been cool if he made it am cream white like the stray, but I dig the white too. May need one of these.


----------



## USMarine75

My GAS was that damn Vigier Shawn Lane that went for <$1900 in excellent condition today on Reverb dammit.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

*Fender Limited Edition American Professional Telecaster w/Roasted Maple Neck - Daphne Blue*


----------



## NickS

^Also, in case you didn't see it yet, Fender added the Roasted Maple neck/fretboard option to the Mod Shop builder. I know it's available on at least the Strat and Tele, and it's no extra cost!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been wanting a Fender P-Bass for ages. And a friend and I recently tried out a Fender American Performer Strat in satin Seafoam green that we both wanted. Then I found this model, Vintera 50s Precision that's the same color scheme.


----------



## zxcvbnm




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I was recently offered a quick guest solo and some upcoming jobs to be tuned to Eb. I currently have my S540 tuned to that but I felt like playing an RG instead. I was planning the next purchase to be an AZ, but I've come to terms that I'm just an RG guy through and through.
> 
> And I've been looking at the RG550 genesis purple neon lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played it recently as well. Looks better in person and plays really well. I might just grab this, put some green Dimarzios, designate it as my Eb guitar, and call it a day.



Pulled the trigger. GAS quenched. Cue Cruel Angel's Thesis.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

ESP Japan still completely killing it:
















Fuck me, what's a guy to do when they keep making killer sparkle / swirl Snappers like that...


----------



## USMarine75

Crash Dandicoot said:


> ESP Japan still completely killing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me, what's a guy to do when they keep making killer sparkle / swirl Snappers like that...



Killer. They sure do hoard all the good stuff lol.

I want to see more closeups of that fretboard!


----------



## Vyn

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Pulled the trigger. GAS quenched. Cue Cruel Angel's Thesis.



Shit. Shit. Going to have to copy you, 001 guitar for the fucking win!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

USMarine75 said:


> Killer. They sure do hoard all the good stuff lol.
> 
> I want to see more closeups of that fretboard!



Ask and you shall receive, my son:


----------



## USMarine75

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Ask and you shall receive, my son:



Arrrgh... And I'm spent.


----------



## Anquished

Just a nice simple workhorse 6 string that I can throw in Bb.


----------



## NotDonVito

I want to tune this to C or some shit and play those riffs that only sound good when you're stoned. I don't like the paint on the headstock though >.<


----------



## Ikke

ESP Snapper


----------



## Azathoth43

Only thing I'm really GASing for right now is one of those Axe Palace RGR5220FM with that Rhodonite finish. But, I've bought too many guitars this year.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Azathoth43 said:


> But, I've bought too many guitars this year.


Formula for number of guitars one can buy in a year:
Current Number + 1 = Insufficient Amount

Therefore, according to math and science, you can never have enough (unless your bank account says so).


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ikke said:


> ESP Snapper



Man, they've been putting out some insane spot model Snappers as of late. All these colored epoxy-filled buckeye tops and all sorts of crazy goodness. I can't browse the Tech House Instagram page without my wallet quivering in fear...


----------



## Spicypickles

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Man, they've been putting out some insane spot model Snappers as of late. All these colored epoxy-filled buckeye tops and all sorts of crazy goodness. I can't browse the Tech House Instagram page without my wallet quivering in fear...



Link to said page.......


----------



## Azathoth43

ThePIGI King said:


> Formula for number of guitars one can buy in a year:
> Current Number + 1 = Insufficient Amount
> 
> Therefore, according to math and science, you can never have enough (unless your bank account says so).



I hear ya but I've bought 11 so far this year and (foolishly) went into debt for a couple of them. *sigh* It's time to stop... for now.


----------



## NickS

^Has your collection gone up by 11, or did you offload some as well? If you're +11 for the year then that is almost acceptable


----------



## KnightBrolaire

that 8 string explorer hnggggg




I will kill someone if they buy this warrior before I do.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Spicypickles said:


> Link to said page.......



For the Snappers specifically it's espguitarsjapan on Insta.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Old hat, but I would love to have one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HNGGGGGGG


----------



## Spicypickles

That sounds pretty damn good. Tight


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> HNGGGGGGG




I forget who turned me on to Hermansson from here, but OMG every time I see one... IIRC there was a PA one posted maybe a year or two ago on here that just crushed. Sounded like a Fortin.



Ikke said:


> ESP Snapper



I'm completely dehydrated and my doctor said I need at least 24 hours before another MIJ Snapper can be posted again on here.


----------



## Aewrik

mcbiggah99 said:


> Ibanez RG5120M-FCN


Not to stoke your GAS, but I'm sure you've already seen the finish up close : )

Here's an image which pops the finish:


----------



## Adieu

USMarine75 said:


> I'm completely dehydrated and my doctor said I need at least 24 hours before another MIJ Snapper can be posted again on here.



Vitamins, lots of protein, maybe a little lidocaine or cortisone for the swelling?


----------



## USMarine75

Adieu said:


> Vitamins, lots of protein, maybe a little lidocaine or cortisone for the swelling?



All I know is it lasted longer than 4 hours so I consulted my doctor...



Aewrik said:


> Not to stoke your GAS, but I'm sure you've already seen the finish up close : )
> 
> Here's an image which pops the finish:



This ain't helping either.


----------



## technomancer

That 17mm neck Ibanez started using again has saved me more money


----------



## Kaura

technomancer said:


> That 17mm neck Ibanez started using again has saved me more money



That's funny, just today when I was sitting on the can at work I was randomly thinking; "man, I like Ibanez but those Wizard necks are just too damn thin". 

I'm still GASing for an AZ model so I hope the necks on those things are a bit thicker.


----------



## Albake21

Kaura said:


> That's funny, just today when I was sitting on the can at work I was randomly thinking; "man, I like Ibanez but those Wizard necks are just too damn thin".
> 
> I'm still GASing for an AZ model so I hope the necks on those things are a bit thicker.


I have a love/hate relationship with them. Personally I much prefer the slightly thicker Wizard neck at 18mm but I don't mind the Super Wizard at 17mm. There's just certain spots on the neck that cramp my hands a little bit.


----------



## Vyn

Prefer the 17mm. So damn fast.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Kaura said:


> That's funny, just today when I was sitting on the can at work I was randomly thinking; "man, I like Ibanez but those Wizard necks are just too damn thin".
> 
> I'm still GASing for an AZ model so I hope the necks on those things are a bit thicker.



AZ necks are much much thicker than regular Prestige Wizard necks (Super Wizard, etc.). 

Most prestige necks (for 6 strings: S, RG, etc.) are 17mm-19mm while AZ necks are 20.5mm-22.5mm measured @ 1st and @12th fret.

I haven't payed any Prestige AZ's but have played a couple Premium AZ's (neck shape and thickeness are supposedly the same) and the had necks that were thicker than my Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Aewrik said:


> Not to stoke your GAS, but I'm sure you've already seen the finish up close : )
> 
> Here's an image which pops the finish:



These have been showing up in a few stores here a fair bit. I got to try one with my Ibanez rep and yeah, it's great. Had I not already bought the RG550, I'd have wanted this myself. 

I still want a nice AZ model despite declaring that RGs are my home. I'll probably go for the prestige AZ2204 model (either blue or red finish) some time down the line. I tried the 2 Polyphia sigs as well, both look nice but I preferred the prestige. The transparent matte finish on Scott LePage's mode wasn't something I agree with, I liked Tim Hensen's model more but that's my preference to the specs and aesthetic. Haven't seen the Chon sigs in the wild yet.


----------



## Albake21

I actually just played an AZ2402FF last week, the nice prestige one. It was a beautiful guitar and sounded fantastic. Although the neck was very thick, it was also very round so the thickness wasn't too bad. It was kinda strange though thinking I was playing an Ibanez as it felt nothing like one. It felt like I was playing a high end Music Man, especially with the highly figure roasted flamed maple neck and fretboard. If they were cheaper, I'd happily buy one. Maybe in the future when the used prices start getting lowered I'll snag one.


----------



## Randy




----------



## MaxOfMetal

So. Much. Want.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> So. Much. Want.



Interesting. What is it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Interesting. What is it?



https://hybrid-guitars.com/

It's Charlie Hunter working with Wes Lambe and Clay Conner (two absolutely awesome builders). Really neat stuff. I haven't even been in the same state as one, but the pedigree is undeniable.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I found a dirt cheap peavey XXX that's tempting me at the moment. 
Best part is that it doesn't have the trucker girl faceplate.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> https://hybrid-guitars.com/
> 
> It's Charlie Hunter working with Wes Lambe and Clay Conner (two absolutely awesome builders). Really neat stuff. I haven't even been in the same state as one, but the pedigree is undeniable.



Ah, makes sense. First thing I thought with the pickup arrangement was Charlie Hunter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Ah, makes sense. First thing I thought with the pickup arrangement was Charlie Hunter.



I've been wanting a Novax Charlie Hunter model forever, but they never wowed me as much in the quality (not bad at all, but not amazing) or the looks department, but these are the whole package from what it seems. 

If I didn't have a Dingwall on the way I'd be tempted to get serious about one of these.


----------



## JD27

Kind of like this and I have no idea why.


----------



## Randy

KnightBrolaire said:


> I found a dirt cheap peavey XXX that's tempting me at the moment.
> Best part is that it doesn't have the trucker girl faceplate.



That's the best part of the amp!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Randy said:


> That's the best part of the amp!


nah. I already have some diamond plate lying around to replace it


----------



## stinkoman

JD27 said:


> Kind of like this and I have no idea why.


I like these as well and almost got one , but went with a singularity instead. It's a stretch but they remind me of an aged white Ibanez Universe .


----------



## Ikke

Who bought this incredibly rare Original Series M-II Custom in Electric Blue?


----------



## Ikke

Also I kind of like this colour scheme minus the gold. ESP Snapper Spot Model


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I bought a Warrior, and now my Jackson GAS returns.
Actually really miss my old DKMG, and want to get it's cousin, the WRMG.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Custom Snapper. Very well thought out and minimalistic. 
I prefer the ESP Script Logo on most headstocks. Also the Ergo Joint. ESP bring it back.


----------



## Solodini

Ikke said:


> Who bought this incredibly rare Original Series M-II Custom in Electric Blue?
> 
> View attachment 71963




That's crying out for white body binding.


----------



## Samark




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Goddammit ESP. Why are you doing this to me? It hurts.

But please, keep going with these.


----------



## JD27

@simonXsludge 

This is just filthy


----------



## Albake21

JD27 said:


> @simonXsludge
> 
> This is just filthy


That is the nastiest, filthiest 7 string I've ever fucking seen and I mean that in the best way possible. Do we know the scale length?


----------



## JD27

Albake21 said:


> That is the nastiest, filthiest 7 string I've ever fucking seen and I mean that in the best way possible. Do we know the scale length?



-Mahogany Body Wings
-Swamp Ash Top
-See Thru Black Satin Finish
-3P Maple Neck-Thru
-27" Baritone Scale
-Thin U Profile
-Ebony Fretboard
-24XJ Frets
-Bone Nut
-Hipshot Bridge
-Fishman Fluence Modern Ceramic Bridge PU
-Push/Pull Vol. Knob (in Tone Position)
-Gotoh Locking Tuners
-Schaller Straplocks


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hnnnnnggggg must resist


----------



## NickS

^Dude, those are both killer. Slight nod to the Kelly, for me anyways, but you might as well get them both


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> Hnnnnnggggg must resist


Damn I'm not a fan of the Kelly shape at all but that red marble one is fantastic looking!


----------



## Opion

This last page has got some good shit in here! So much ESP goodness O_O


----------



## Samark




----------



## KnightBrolaire

It haunts me.


----------



## savage

I actually picked the green Kelly up when it first went up for sale. Should do a NGD on it but there are a whole bunch of others geets I’d have to post too!


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Got the fretless RG and the Genesis RG550 with the tech getting my mods done so I need more guitars like I need more holes in my head.

But planning next few albums ahead, I need a hardtail 26.5 or 27 scale instrument. And I've been giving this guitar some dirty sinful looks.






I played one at the Melbourne Guitar Show earlier this month and was better than expected. And do my obligatory pickup swap. I'm thinking either an SD 59 in the neck and either a Distortion or Wilde L500XL in the bridge.


----------



## Solodini

Samark said:


> View attachment 72258
> View attachment 72257



What bridge is that?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Solodini said:


> What bridge is that?



https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/SynchroniZR

Basically a non locking fulcrum trem with a ZPS installed. It was only on selected models like the SA prestige line, Marco Sfogli's first sig line and some Japanese RGs.


----------



## Solodini

Bloody_Inferno said:


> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/SynchroniZR
> 
> Basically a non locking fulcrum trem with a ZPS installed. It was only on selected models like the SA prestige line, Marco Sfogli's first sig line and some Japanese RGs.



Very cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bastardbullet

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Got the fretless RG and the Genesis RG550 with the tech getting my mods done so I need more guitars like I need more holes in my head.
> 
> But planning next few albums ahead, I need a hardtail 26.5 or 27 scale instrument. And I've been giving this guitar some dirty sinful looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played one at the Melbourne Guitar Show earlier this month and was better than expected. And do my obligatory pickup swap. I'm thinking either an SD 59 in the neck and either a Distortion or Wilde L500XL in the bridge.



Just bought this one along with the rga71al even i didn’t have any plans for a 6 string. I’m still waiting for both to arrive home. I had the chance to try the rgd61al in a few weeks back and after playing my schecter’s (all 7 strings) for a decade, i was blown away by the quality of built & overall performance just in minutes. Ibanez is killing it with these axion label series.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

savage said:


> I actually picked the green Kelly up when it first went up for sale. Should do a NGD on it but there are a whole bunch of others geets I’d have to post too!


let me know if you ever want to sell it lol


----------



## StrmRidr

Craving this one so hard right now:


----------



## Aumann

I really badly want a vintage les paul, as its the only type of guitar i don't have. Never liked les pauls or other gibsons for that matter, but the local studio guy has a 70's les paul and it played like a dream and it sounded so damn good. One of the best guitars i ever held in my hands. 

Also, i want a reliced strat from Haar guitars. 

aaaand, i'm impatiently waiting for my custom guitar from Wood Guerilla to be sent to me, after a few months of waiting, it's ready to be shipped:


----------



## olejason




----------



## nightlight

olejason said:


>




How do you like the Dark Matter guitar? Someone was selling one on a local website and I was intrigued.


----------



## Samark

She is almost done


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty much any kind of KV. Something to tune down to C standard.

Or a 2nd RR3.


----------



## Samark




----------



## StrmRidr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty much any kind of KV. Something to tune down to C standard.
> 
> Or a 2nd RR3.


My local store has this exact Black KV. Would be a great twin to my quicksilver one. I'm just hoping it stays stock long enough so they drop the price and I snag it.


----------



## olejason

nightlight said:


> How do you like the Dark Matter guitar? Someone was selling one on a local website and I was intrigued.



That's the 2020 model. I don't think I've seen any reviews of them. I'll probably order one next year, I'd expect typical upper end of WMI quality. They seem to be similar to Ormsby and whatnot in that price range.


----------



## nightlight

olejason said:


> That's the 2020 model. I don't think I've seen any reviews of them. I'll probably order one next year, I'd expect typical upper end of WMI quality. They seem to be similar to Ormsby and whatnot in that price range.



I read that it's the experimental line of Balaguer Guitars, which has a good reputation. 

Don't think you could go wrong with one, though I personally fine the upper "horn" a bit weird. 

Still, if it plays well, I really couldn't care about looks. It's definitely different.


----------



## Vyn

Wouldn't mind to get my hands on an Orange Dual Dark or maybe a Jim Root sig


----------



## Ikke

ESP Custom Horizon-CTM

Burl aside, I do like the colour of this one. 

Also, it's quite curious that this is the first Horizon I've seen in a while from ESP (not counting customs) that doesn't have a "Horizon" logo, metal script or pearl lettering. I think the last Horizons not to have a "Horizon" logo were the 2013-era Horizon-CTM and Horizon-II. 

I wonder if it's a sign of things to come? Or maybe...just maybe...they forgot it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ikke said:


> ESP Custom Horizon-CTM
> 
> Burl aside, I do like the colour of this one.
> 
> Also, it's quite curious that this is the first Horizon I've seen in a while from ESP (not counting customs) that doesn't have a "Horizon" logo, metal script or pearl lettering. I think the last Horizons not to have a "Horizon" logo were the 2013-era Horizon-CTM and Horizon-II.
> 
> I wonder if it's a sign of things to come? Or maybe...just maybe...they forgot it.



Wow that is super sexy. The pink-purple burst looks a lot like the color/finish that ESP USA offers. I think they call it cranberry burst.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my wallet says no but my body says yes


----------



## odibrom

I'm actively looking for one of these 2, Ibanez S5527 (preference) and S5427... if for any instance someone spots one please tell.


----------



## StrmRidr

I have no self-control. I placed an order for the M-Black Metal I posted on the last page and I'm getting it in a week. I am pumped.


----------



## Samark

Perfection


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Perfection



Just one inlay and one bridge away...


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> Just one inlay and one bridge away...


And minus pickup rings!


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> And minus pickup rings!



Ah I can deal with that, but how has it become so commonplace to break a patterned inlay across the full board with some arbitrary design at the 12th? Kiiiiiilllin' me here.


----------



## Samark

Gas at an all-time high


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The budda superdrive 80 is haunting me. same with the peavey xxx. and the MI Gamma. someone send help, I'm trapped in GAS hell.


----------



## gunshow86de

Lusting after vintage Strats, I must be getting old.
https://reverb.com/item/23043581-fender-certified-vintage-1965-stratocaster-lake-placid-blue


----------



## Nick

Have the cash sitting for s 2027xl and really want it but need to get some home improvement out the way before I pull the trigger and its driving me mad!


----------



## Vyn

Nick said:


> Have the cash sitting for s 2027xl and really want it but need to get some home improvement out the way before I pull the trigger and its driving me mad!



This. Mate of mine has decided it’s not for him, seriously considering pulling the trigger on it so I can actually have a back up for my 2027XL live.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> The budda superdrive 80 is haunting me. same with the peavey xxx. and the MI Gamma. someone send help, I'm trapped in GAS hell.



I'm 2/3 of the way there. 

And I think I'll pull the trigger on the Gamma next Christmas.

You NEED the SD80 (Pre-Peavey). It is legit insane how loud it gets and it truly does everything from cleans to metal. I don't know how it gets overlooked as a great amp.



gunshow86de said:


> Lusting after vintage Strats, I must be getting old.
> https://reverb.com/item/23043581-fender-certified-vintage-1965-stratocaster-lake-placid-blue



Same here. BTW (not vintage at all) but have you tried the American Elite series with the compound radius fretboard? I barely resisted the temptation of buying one, but I'd put it up against any Suhr or PRS. It played like... well... an Elite American guitar. lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm not generally into muff/fuzz pedals but damn this one is cool


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> my wallet says no but my body says yes


i bought it.


----------



## Nick

Vyn said:


> This. Mate of mine has decided it’s not for him, seriously considering pulling the trigger on it so I can actually have a back up for my 2027XL live.



Well today my order went in to guitar guitar


----------



## Ikke

Incoming long-form post?

I really like Tele's, even though I've never owned, nor played, one. So, all of the following can be taken as completely superficial. 

In the realm of teles, I tend to like more the classic designs with slight modern accoutrements, which is mainly just an elbow contour and thinner body.

And as fate would have it, this week has been pretty rife with tele content that meets my preferences. 

*ESP Custom Throbber*

Of course, I have to start with ESP. This popped up on the ESP Tech House IG. I really like the minimalism on this one. However, the Throbber is pretty hit or miss for me really. The current one has that pick guard that is way too flamboyant for me. Concerning the production end ones, the only color I like is the Olive green one.











*Dragonfly HI TEE Custom & 666 Custom*

More Japan content, I post about Dragonfly pretty often (mostly the Sottile 666, and occasionally the Border). I don't see HI TEEs very often. This popped up on the Dragonfly (Harry's Engineering) IG. Gold is not my thing, but I like the way this came out. They make a 666 version with a pretty classic design. I would prefer 22 frets though. They also make a HI STA (strat) for those interested in that. 










*ESP USA TE-II*

Still not burl girl, but this Dark Horse TE-II is neat. The black ink infusion is cool. I like the simplicity of the USA tele. Besides the natural open grain ash, this blueberry/faded blue one is probably my fave at the moment. I think the blue could be a little lighter/faded though. But, mostly the exact guitar I'd get from ESP USA if possible. It's probably the exact Tele I'd get period (but with a dark wood neck). 










*Wirebird Contour IV*

The Wirebird is the best all around modern classic tele to me. The thin body makes me think it'd probably feel like my ESP Horizon Custom or my ESP VP-SL7 (the green one). I'm not sure there's anything I dislike about the Contour IV. If there is ever a new guitar in my future, a Wirebird near the very top. I'd say probably between ESP Custom and ESP USA.






As an aside to those interested in boutique Japanese guitars specifically, some good places to check out are Dolphin Guitars and Bottom's Up Guitars . I discovered Dragonfly through Dir En Grey (Kaoru has one for studio use), but the aforementioned places tend to have things like Dragonfly and other cool brands like Nishgaki Guitars, Altero Guitars, T's Guitars, and Xotic. 

Tootles!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

That olive green Throb and that ink infused TE-II... oh my!


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> Incoming long-form post?
> 
> I really like Tele's, even though I've never owned, nor played, one. So, all of the following can be taken as completely superficial.
> 
> In the realm of teles, I tend to like more the classic designs with slight modern accoutrements, which is mainly just an elbow contour and thinner body.



FYI, this is the best Japanese-made Tele I've played:






K&T Teagur.


----------



## Nick

KnightBrolaire said:


> i bought it.



You did it right.

My friend had one of the black 6 strings and it was a really nice guitar. I like the ormsby stuff a lot, might pick one up somewhere down the line


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Nick said:


> You did it right.
> 
> My friend had one of the black 6 strings and it was a really nice guitar. I like the ormsby stuff a lot, might pick one up somewhere down the line


this will be my 3rd ormsby lol. The first 2 were very good quality, but I just didn't mesh with certain design choices. I hope I like this one more since pointy multiscales are basically unicorns.


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> FYI, this is the best Japanese-made Tele I've played:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K&T Teagur.



I've seen this K&T somewhere before I think. I can get around the headstock though.


----------



## AltecGreen

Ikke said:


> Incoming long-form post?
> 
> I really like Tele's, even though I've never owned, nor played, one. So, all of the following can be taken as completely superficial.
> 
> In the realm of teles, I tend to like more the classic designs with slight modern accoutrements, which is mainly just an elbow contour and thinner body.
> 
> And as fate would have it, this week has been pretty rife with tele content that meets my preferences.
> 
> *ESP Custom Throbber*
> 
> Of course, I have to start with ESP. This popped up on the ESP Tech House IG. I really like the minimalism on this one. However, the Throbber is pretty hit or miss for me really. The current one has that pick guard that is way too flamboyant for me. Concerning the production end ones, the only color I like is the Olive green one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dragonfly HI TEE Custom & 666 Custom*
> 
> More Japan content, I post about Dragonfly pretty often (mostly the Sottile 666, and occasionally the Border). I don't see HI TEEs very often. This popped up on the Dragonfly (Harry's Engineering) IG. Gold is not my thing, but I like the way this came out. They make a 666 version with a pretty classic design. I would prefer 22 frets though. They also make a HI STA (strat) for those interested in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ESP USA TE-II*
> 
> Still not burl girl, but this Dark Horse TE-II is neat. The black ink infusion is cool. I like the simplicity of the USA tele. Besides the natural open grain ash, this blueberry/faded blue one is probably my fave at the moment. I think the blue could be a little lighter/faded though. But, mostly the exact guitar I'd get from ESP USA if possible. It's probably the exact Tele I'd get period (but with a dark wood neck).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wirebird Contour IV*
> 
> The Wirebird is the best all around modern classic tele to me. The thin body makes me think it'd probably feel like my ESP Horizon Custom or my ESP VP-SL7 (the green one). I'm not sure there's anything I dislike about the Contour IV. If there is ever a new guitar in my future, a Wirebird near the very top. I'd say probably between ESP Custom and ESP USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside to those interested in boutique Japanese guitars specifically, some good places to check out are Dolphin Guitars and Bottom's Up Guitars . I discovered Dragonfly through Dir En Grey (Kaoru has one for studio use), but the aforementioned places tend to have things like Dragonfly and other cool brands like Nishgaki Guitars, Altero Guitars, T's Guitars, and Xotic.
> 
> Tootles!


Thanks for fueling my GAS. I'll be in Japan in two weeks and I can't decided what guitar to bring back. Dragonfly is certainly high on my list. It doesn't help that a lot of stores are having sales just before the tax increase. 

The top two on my list so far.


----------



## Ikke

AltecGreen said:


> Thanks for fueling my GAS. I'll be in Japan in two weeks and I can't decided what guitar to bring back. Dragonfly is certainly high on my list. It doesn't help that a lot of stores are having sales just before the tax increase.
> 
> The top two on my list so far.
> View attachment 72783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72784



If you get a Sottile, please do a thorough review! That’s one thing I didn’t do while in Japan. I should’ve went to play a Dragonfly!


----------



## AltecGreen

Ikke said:


> If you get a Sottile, please do a thorough review! That’s one thing I didn’t do while in Japan. I should’ve went to play a Dragonfly!




Sounds like a vote for a Dragonfly. If I do get a Dragonfly, I'll do a full review.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> i bought it.



woooo congrats bro, those are amazingly sooo comfy to play sitting down


----------



## USMarine75

Almost bought that Epiphone Slash Firebird (RHS) SDOTD for $599... but I've had bad experience with MIC guitars and couldn't pull the trigger. Plus I don't really _need _it lol.


----------



## USMarine75

Ikke said:


> Incoming long-form post?
> 
> I really like Tele's, even though I've never owned, nor played, one. So, all of the following can be taken as completely superficial.
> 
> In the realm of teles, I tend to like more the classic designs with slight modern accoutrements, which is mainly just an elbow contour and thinner body.
> 
> And as fate would have it, this week has been pretty rife with tele content that meets my preferences.
> 
> *ESP Custom Throbber*
> 
> Of course, I have to start with ESP. This popped up on the ESP Tech House IG. I really like the minimalism on this one. However, the Throbber is pretty hit or miss for me really. The current one has that pick guard that is way too flamboyant for me. Concerning the production end ones, the only color I like is the Olive green one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dragonfly HI TEE Custom & 666 Custom*
> 
> More Japan content, I post about Dragonfly pretty often (mostly the Sottile 666, and occasionally the Border). I don't see HI TEEs very often. This popped up on the Dragonfly (Harry's Engineering) IG. Gold is not my thing, but I like the way this came out. They make a 666 version with a pretty classic design. I would prefer 22 frets though. They also make a HI STA (strat) for those interested in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ESP USA TE-II*
> 
> Still not burl girl, but this Dark Horse TE-II is neat. The black ink infusion is cool. I like the simplicity of the USA tele. Besides the natural open grain ash, this blueberry/faded blue one is probably my fave at the moment. I think the blue could be a little lighter/faded though. But, mostly the exact guitar I'd get from ESP USA if possible. It's probably the exact Tele I'd get period (but with a dark wood neck).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wirebird Contour IV*
> 
> The Wirebird is the best all around modern classic tele to me. The thin body makes me think it'd probably feel like my ESP Horizon Custom or my ESP VP-SL7 (the green one). I'm not sure there's anything I dislike about the Contour IV. If there is ever a new guitar in my future, a Wirebird near the very top. I'd say probably between ESP Custom and ESP USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside to those interested in boutique Japanese guitars specifically, some good places to check out are Dolphin Guitars and Bottom's Up Guitars . I discovered Dragonfly through Dir En Grey (Kaoru has one for studio use), but the aforementioned places tend to have things like Dragonfly and other cool brands like Nishgaki Guitars, Altero Guitars, T's Guitars, and Xotic.
> 
> Tootles!



Dolphin Guitars has a lot of cool stuff thanks!


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Dolphin Guitars has a lot of cool stuff thanks!



That's just a Giffin though (CA builder)


----------



## Vyn

Nick said:


> Well today my order went in to guitar guitar



Haha, congrats, I just locked number 2 in


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> That's just a Giffin though (CA builder)



Well if you want a used USA guitar where else do you find them but Japan.


----------



## Ikke

USMarine75 said:


> Dolphin Guitars has a lot of cool stuff thanks!



happy to help. I forgot to mention Blue Guitars too. You should check them out. Also, their YouTube channel is a Japanese guitar goldmine. 

https://m.youtube.com/user/gctoyama


----------



## lurè

I want to remake the enclosure of my mark IV to make it more "classy" and have something similar to this:


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Well if you want a used USA guitar where else do you find them but Japan.



The way I've been selling things to fit this apartment, that's becoming the case! But yea, if you like the Giffin, there's another nice one for sale over on TGP. Used values on them are pretty meh, despite the guy's cred (built for lots of celebrities, think Jimmy Page had one, designed the Steinberger double cut, etc.)


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> The way I've been selling things to fit this apartment, that's becoming the case! But yea, if you like the Giffin, there's another nice one for sale over on TGP. Used values on them are pretty meh, despite the guy's cred (built for lots of celebrities, think Jimmy Page had one, designed the Steinberger double cut, etc.)



Yeah I was surprised, given his history, I'd never heard of him.

I really like that guitar. It's basically similar to a US2, 750XL, or Ghostrider, but with a smaller body. I like the neckthru 24.75" scale shredders! But at $3-4k I can hold off for a little while. Plus the wife would kill me.


----------



## gunch

Black Metal Viper 7


----------



## AltecGreen

AltecGreen said:


> Thanks for fueling my GAS. I'll be in Japan in two weeks and I can't decided what guitar to bring back. Dragonfly is certainly high on my list. It doesn't help that a lot of stores are having sales just before the tax increase.
> 
> The top two on my list so far.
> View attachment 72783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72784





I may have to re-think my Japan strategy. I received these pics from Tom today. First coats of dye and finish has been applied. Now to decide next few coats. Go burst, add light turquoise on top, or a darker blue? 













Do I want another burl maple guitar (Bizen)? Do I want another blue guitar (Dragonfly)? Hmmmm......


----------



## Samark

AltecGreen said:


> I may have to re-think my Japan strategy. I received these pics from Tom today. First coats of dye and finish has been applied. Now to decide next few coats. Go burst, add light turquoise on top, or a darker blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I want another burl maple guitar (Bizen)? Do I want another blue guitar (Dragonfly)? Hmmmm......



Sometimes you just gotta let people know that their guitars are incredible! I’d leave it as is and put a clear on it


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Agree with this ^^^. The subtle variations throughout the entire top and head-stock are so unique. It'd be a shame to lose any of that with a burst or a darker hue.


----------



## AltecGreen

Samark said:


> Sometimes you just gotta let people know that their guitars are incredible! I’d leave it as is and put a clear on it



True. I almost told Tom to leave it. As it stands, I told Tom to use his best judgement. I'll leave it in his hands.


----------



## olejason




----------



## I play music

olejason said:


>


What guitar is that? I like it.


----------



## I play music

It even has a Lundgren M7s it seems


----------



## olejason

I play music said:


> What guitar is that? I like it.



New model from Hapas, its awesome


----------



## Solodini

AltecGreen said:


> I may have to re-think my Japan strategy. I received these pics from Tom today. First coats of dye and finish has been applied. Now to decide next few coats. Go burst, add light turquoise on top, or a darker blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I want another burl maple guitar (Bizen)? Do I want another blue guitar (Dragonfly)? Hmmmm......



That looks so good!


----------



## Ikke

ESP Snapper - New Models @Crash Dandicoot

DRIFTWOOD Series - https://www.digimart.net/magazine/article/2019092003668.html

Any will do.


----------



## Forest of October




----------



## Axiom451

I can't decide....


----------



## Quaker763

Forest of October said:


>


Goddamn, my mate lent me one of these in '15. It was loaded with BKPs and sounded absolutely HUGE, even through my shitty Amplitube set up.

As for my GAS, I'm absolutely craving an RGAIX7U-ABS, but I should probably buy some better amp stuff before I buy any more guitars yikes.


----------



## Anquished

Hurry up and release this PRS goddamnit!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/B238hn0HrXx/?igshid=4c97d9bb8ykp

Not bad


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B238hn0HrXx/?igshid=4c97d9bb8ykp
> 
> Not bad



lol I just posted a video of the blue one above!


----------



## Zado

AkiraSpectrum said:


> lol I just posted a video of the blue one above!


It looks quite good I'd say. A lil too mayonesish maybe?


----------



## Albake21

What a shocker PRS, Europe only. Why the hell does PRS (A US BASED COMPANY) do so many Europe exclusives?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> What a shocker PRS, Europe only. Why the hell does PRS (A US BASED COMPANY) do so many Europe exclusives?


they hate Murica.


----------



## MoonJelly

Albake21 said:


> What a shocker PRS, Europe only. Why the hell does PRS (A US BASED COMPANY) do so many Europe exclusives?


I think the question is, why do the Europe exclusive runs always look much better than the worldwide releases?


----------



## AltecGreen

MoonJelly said:


> I think the question is, why do the Europe exclusive runs always look much better than the worldwide releases?




This PRS seven string multiscale is in Japan.


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> What a shocker PRS, Europe only. Why the hell does PRS (A US BASED COMPANY) do so many Europe exclusives?



Because Americans either a) don't have the money to buy their own products or b) won't buy their own products. I imagine the Dad Rock market is still pretty huge over there and unless it's a Gibson/Fender or barebones guitar, good luck selling it.


----------



## Solodini

AltecGreen said:


> This PRS seven string multiscale is in Japan.



Interesting that they used a 3rd party bridge rather than doing a proprietary bridge, as they seem to think their own bridges are far superior to the others in the wild.


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## AltecGreen

Solodini said:


> Interesting that they used a 3rd party bridge rather than doing a proprietary bridge, as they seem to think their own bridges are far superior to the others in the wild.



That guitar also uses BKB Aftermath pickups.


----------



## Solodini

AltecGreen said:


> That guitar also uses BKB Aftermath pickups.



That's less unusual, though, given various sigs with 3rd party pickups e.g. Mark Holcomb and Dustie Waring.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

AltecGreen said:


> This PRS seven string multiscale is in Japan.



WOW that is super cool!!!




Solodini said:


> That's less unusual, though, given various sigs with 3rd party pickups e.g. Mark Holcomb and Dustie Waring.






AltecGreen said:


> That guitar also uses BKB Aftermath pickups.



Yeah, to my knowledge PRS doesn't make USA 7-string pickups. I remember watching a factory tour where the one higher-up guy giving the tour said they don't make 7-string pickups and just use other manufacturers offerings. In the past they'd usually use Seymour Duncan 59 7-string models in bridge and neck as a 'default' option for USA 7's. Most USA 7's I've seen have Duncan's or BKP's.


----------



## MoonJelly

Vyn said:


> Because Americans either a) don't have the money to buy their own products or b) won't buy their own products. I imagine the Dad Rock market is still pretty huge over there and unless it's a Gibson/Fender or barebones guitar, good luck selling it.


Unfortunately there is a ring of truth to that, sucks because I don't particularly care to build that kinda stuff, and one day I'd like to make a living making instruments.


----------



## odibrom

Joan Maal said:


>



I'll just leave this here...

https://redlayerguitars.com/


----------



## Ikke

More New ESP Snapper Models - Burl

Rosewood & Maple fingerboard version.

To be clear, these (including the Driftwood versions) are new production models, not customs. The darker burl looks pretty okke.


----------



## A-Branger

AkiraSpectrum said:


>




"this technique is borrowed from the private stock team"....

eeeemmmmm..... that technique is an option thats been available from WMI factory from many years ago. You guys just stumble across it and though it was a cool idea for a veneer top (among many other veneer tops and finish options they offer)

having say that, they do look awesome, love th whole blackout look


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> What a shocker PRS, Europe only. Why the hell does PRS (A US BASED COMPANY) do so many Europe exclusives?



Because European distributors order them. 

Most of the time the manufacturer doesn't really just decide "model X is going to Japan" and "model Y is going to Denmark" or "model Z is going to Canada" the distributors, who are the manufacturers' actual customers order what they feel will sell best in their region based on feedback from their sales reps and the retailers they service.

In this specific scenario, USA PRS guitars are very expensive, and thus harder to come by in Europe. As such, PRS distributor(s) order fancy SE models that they can price more competitively, while still using the PRS name which has significant equity.


----------



## A-Branger

^yup.

plus you guys have had Brian Guitars and Axe Palace (as a couple of examples) doing one-off runs with the SE lines so its not something unique of Europe dealers


----------



## Metropolis

Something along these lines...


----------



## Samark

Pure class.


----------



## Vyn

Metropolis said:


> Something along these lines...



Both of those are bucket list guitars for me.


----------



## dirtool




----------



## MoonJelly

dirtool said:


>



Here's my favorite LP, I GAS for it all the time. Godin Summit Convertible... Every feature checks a box for me except for the inlay (I don't care for dots on these).

Uses Spanish Cedar instead of mahogany, which means lighter weight.
Has an "electrosocket" style jack plate, means it won't wear easily.
Has a neck volute, strengthening the headstock (duh, why has Gibson never done this??)
Has P Rails...personal favorite, the hum tone is monstrous!
The controls are simplified (1V1T) yet more versatile (P-Rails switches, HDR thingie)

I feel like they re-engineered the LP with this one, can't figure out why others don't make them this way. One day I'll have one, or build one like it anyway.


----------



## NickS

^I love the look and feature set on that, but you are right about the dot inlays. They just look wrong on an LP style guitar.


----------



## sleewell

6505 118


----------



## zxcvbnm

I just want a strat


----------



## Kaura

Red Strat with HSS config and a matching headstock? Yes, please!


----------



## MoonJelly

zxcvbnm said:


> I just want a strat


These things by Iconic guitars have recently reignited my strat GAS. Played a blue one at Righteous Guitars recently, it was absolutely flawless.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

After all the discussion and debate about the different QC results, I still really would love what I think has the ultimate 7 string in features in design (with an also hefty price tag). I like the original majesty with the color changing arctic dream paint and the illuminator set, after talking to Knight, its a very versatile set, and it has so many other things(20db boost, split coiling, piezo)


----------



## Samark




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Samark said:


>



WOW that is awesome. Major GAS.


----------



## BigViolin

I need Tom Anderson in my life.


----------



## Samark




----------



## mlp187

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> View attachment 73323
> After all the discussion and debate about the different QC results, I still really would love what I think has the ultimate 7 string in features in design (with an also hefty price tag). I like the original majesty with the color changing arctic dream paint and the illuminator set, after talking to Knight, its a very versatile set, and it has so many other things(20db boost, split coiling, piezo)


This is on my list too. I have a 7 in Imperial blue and it's perfect. I just couldn't decide between finishes and the the blue one went on sale first. 
I really hope you end up with one. They really are great guitars.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

If you dont mind me asking, did you snag it during that $2500 majesty sale that I missed? I couldn’t beleive my eyes when I saw the 1k discount and i didnt have enough for it!


----------



## Leviathus

God that Anderson is too sick...


----------



## Ikke

ESP Horizon Custom Classic.

Custom Classics don't pop up very often. Body colour is interesting, very rare. I've seen a red one and black one before.


----------



## Ikke

I've always loved the Gold Leaf ESP Horizon-8. When I was in Japan the clerk asked if I wanted to play it and I humbly declined. I could never do it justice. Still one of my favorite exhibition models and I don't even like gold.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

for the love of god ESP, make this a production model.


----------



## Samark

Ikke said:


> I've always loved the Gold Leaf ESP Horizon-8. When I was in Japan the clerk asked if I wanted to play it and I humbly declined. I could never do it justice. Still one of my favorite exhibition models and I don't even like gold.



Absolutely adore that headstock


----------



## Koloss85

I'm a man of simple taste. I just want a prestige rgd 7 with the tight end fixed bridge. Swap in a Lundgren m7 and I'm good.


----------



## XPT707FX

I’m GASing real hard for a JP-2C


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## sezna

Just gave in to GAS and picked this one up. I’ve been missing a good six string riff machine. Planning on putting this set of 13’s I’ve had sitting around on it and tuning it as low as it can comfortably take.









btw, does anybody know what pickup sizes are used in these Ormsbys? Is custom the only route for getting replacements?


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

I kind of like this in yellow, although they have WACKY color combos that id also take, but An Oni Essi 8 would be awesome


----------



## sezna

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> I kind of like this in yellow, although they have WACKY color combos that id also take, but An Oni Essi 8 would be awesome
> View attachment 73719


Are you saying your GAS is either a yellow abasi guitar or literally the text "ONI Essi 8"?


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

sezna said:


> Are you saying your GAS is either a yellow abasi guitar or literally the text "ONI Essi 8"?


It didnt upload the Essi pic, but i mean what you said, yellow like the Abasi


----------



## dirtool

It's teal, shit.....


----------



## Ikke

Dragonfly HI TEE Custom


----------



## A-Branger

sezna said:


> btw, does anybody know what pickup sizes are used in these Ormsbys? Is custom the only route for getting replacements?



standard F sized bobins. 

you can buy a regular pickup and swap the baseplate. You can buy a baseplate replacement form Ormsby (not sure when they would be back in stock tho). Or jsut swap the baseplate witht he pickup that comes with the guitar. Which btw just give it a try first


----------



## sezna

A-Branger said:


> standard F sized bobins.
> 
> you can buy a regular pickup and swap the baseplate. You can buy a baseplate replacement form Ormsby (not sure when they would be back in stock tho). Or jsut swap the baseplate witht he pickup that comes with the guitar. Which btw just give it a try first



Thanks! Yeah I don’t know if I’ll like it or not yet, I probably won’t end up swapping the pups. Just curious about how it’s done.


----------



## BigViolin

I want a Strandberg Alex Machacek sig, but I don't want to spend $2600 on a $1500 guitar.


----------



## technomancer

Got to admit as distasteful as I find the company the current Zeus run has me sorely tempted to get one in ColorShift Splatter

View media item 2407


----------



## Jake

technomancer said:


> Got to admit as distasteful as I find the company the current Zeus run has me sorely tempted to get one in ColorShift Splatter
> 
> View media item 2407


I too have been tempted  might just wait for one I like to pop up used though as it's inevitable.


----------



## technomancer

Jake said:


> I too have been tempted  might just wait for one I like to pop up used though as it's inevitable.



Yeah exactly. Not to mention for me while I love the finishes on the run, I can order one in a solid finish I like for the same price or less anytime.

That splatter is definitely killer though


----------



## JD27

Kind of dig these new baritones, not bad for $579. Little work and new pickups they would probably be solid.


----------



## sezna

JD27 said:


> Kind of dig these new baritones, not bad for $579. Little work and new pickups they would probably be solid.



That first one is the first time I've ever liked their unicorn burst finish.


----------



## JD27

sezna said:


> That first one is the first time I've ever liked their unicorn burst finish.



Yeah I like that one too. The middle one reminds me of the Mayones John Browne Winter Heather finish.


----------



## MikeH

I want a Regius 6 baritone so bad it hurts.


----------



## MoonJelly

JD27 said:


> Kind of dig these new baritones, not bad for $579. Little work and new pickups they would probably be solid.



From my experience the pickups are pretty good already. If anything, the treble is a little blaring on the high frets, but you experience this less with the baritone. 

Love baritone 6s, I'm still kinda gassing for an old Mushok sig...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> From my experience the pickups are pretty good already. If anything, the treble is a little blaring on the high frets, but you experience this less with the baritone.
> 
> Love baritone 6s, I'm still kinda gassing for an old Mushok sig...


mushoks are the shit. Mine is easily my most played/favorite 6 string besides my charvel.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Fender American Performer Sweetwater Exclusive, Sandblasted Ash Strat and Tele:


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## Samark

A little OTT, but giving me some GAS


----------



## Bdtunn

I need a reverse headstock strat in my life, but left handed....hello warmoth


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

I can’t find a picture of it anywhere online, but i am now GASsing bad for an ESP Carpenter in Pink with the Floyd rose and fluence set from the video in the namm thread!!!!! DAMMIT why do they always tease with those fishman/esp videos and never deliver info or pics or anything until they are released


----------



## mnemonic

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> I can’t find a picture of it anywhere online, but i am now GASsing bad for an ESP Carpenter in Pink with the Floyd rose and fluence set from the video in the namm thread!!!!! DAMMIT why do they always tease with those fishman/esp videos and never deliver info or pics or anything until they are released






Me wantee!


----------



## Lada The Great

Was fooling around with Halo guitar builder and now I have insane Gas for something like this :S


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

mnemonic said:


> View attachment 73945
> 
> 
> Me wantee!


AH! THAT’S IT! I have never, ever wanted an 8 string as bad as that. What do you think the MSRP is gonna be on that shit?


----------



## narad

This guitar is killing me.






This entire run of modern eagle private stocks is really tempting across the board. Great finish options...nothing too tacky...

https://reverb.com/item/29127371-20...brazilian-rosewood-new-beauty-awesome-top-wow


----------



## Randy

mnemonic said:


> View attachment 73945
> 
> 
> Me wantee!



Young SC looked like a SoCal stoner, old SC looks like a SoCal drug dealer.


----------



## Avedas

I've had my eye on this for a bit and finally got to play it. It was perfect and I want it. A bit hesitant to pull the trigger though.


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> I've had my eye on this for a bit and finally got to play it. It was perfect and I want it. A bit hesitant to pull the trigger though.



I'm 5 minutes from this guitar right now. Tempted to go take a picture of me with my grimey hands all over it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

JD27 said:


> Kind of dig these new baritones, not bad for $579. Little work and new pickups they would probably be solid.


My friend bought the brownish one last year, and I just got to play it last month...while it is indeed a killer guitar for that price range, be wary if thinner necks aren't your thing, because this one isn't much on width or depth, especially as you get closer to the 1st fret.*

*Take my comments with however many grains of salt are needed, since I have giant baseball mitt hands.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

A killer color and well spec'd RG7:






aaand a killer color and well spec'd underrated ESP shape:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crash Dandicoot said:


>


HNNGGGG I NEEEED IT


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Can't decide to fulfill my landlord obligations and pay for a new fence... or buy this Destroyer...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Crash Dandicoot said:


> A killer color and well spec'd RG7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand a killer color and well spec'd underrated ESP shape:


I wouldn’t be so quick to buy this yellow one, Froyd Rose probably not up to par with the real thing.


----------



## Avedas

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I wouldn’t be so quick to buy this yellow one, Froyd Rose probably not up to par with the real thing.


It may be alright; my Ibanez came with a Tolemoro bridge and it's still working.


----------



## Spicypickles

Does.....does the description on the yellow ESP star actually say “Froyd Rose”?


----------



## prlgmnr

I think that's just a slip.


----------



## Adieu

Spicypickles said:


> Does.....does the description on the yellow ESP star actually say “Froyd Rose”?



Non-English-proficient Japanese are typically barely aware of the existence of a difference between letters R and L, and entirely ignorant of which is which


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> It may be alright; my Ibanez came with a Tolemoro bridge and it's still working.



It's like... I know one of these is gonna be an "l"...

But ya, once your phonology is locked in, it's locked in. It's right there with perfect pitch.


----------



## Samark

Almost done


----------



## Kaura

Fender, why did you stop being cool?


----------



## Kaura

Since Fender stopped being cool, I guess my next guitar is a Jackson. Tested one of the bad boys in a store today and it felt pretty good. Wish it didn't have the floyd but oh well.


----------



## Ulvhedin

One day I'll succumb to the gas...


----------



## sezna

Kaura said:


> Since Fender stopped being cool, I guess my next guitar is a Jackson.


Is everybody on this board aware that Jackson is Fender’s metal brand?


----------



## Kaura

sezna said:


> Is everybody on this board aware that Jackson is Fender’s metal brand?



Yes, and it's stupid.


----------



## StevenC

sezna said:


> Is everybody on this board aware that Jackson is Fender’s metal brand?


Hmmm, a Fender Performer with a Jackson headstock...


----------



## Zado

This





With this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ulvhedin said:


> One day I'll succumb to the gas...


I've been so close to buying one of the slime green ones for ages, but I always get distracted by other equally ridiculous guitars


----------



## zxcvbnm




----------



## Samark




----------



## technomancer

I do not need another Majesty but the GAS is strong

View media item 2437


----------



## A-Branger

technomancer said:


> I do not need another Majesty but the GAS is strong
> 
> View media item 2437



OMFG!!!!!!!! :O :O :O :O


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ooooh they finally have HH versions of the st. vincent, and in colors I actually want.


----------



## JD27

Ulvhedin said:


> One day I'll succumb to the gas...



Not a Steel Panther fan at all, but I dig that green one enough that I almost bought it last month until some unexpected bills got in the way.


----------



## Ikke

I just want a tele.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ikke said:


> I just want a tele.



Seriously, why doesn't ESP bring the Throbber to the US? 

Also I feel you


----------



## xzacx

KnightBrolaire said:


> ooooh they finally have HH versions of the st. vincent, and in colors I actually want.



Don’t know if you’ve seen it (or care) but there’s an all-black HH model with black hardware and black covered pickups that’s been out a while. Looks killer IMO—I’d own one without a second thought if I didn’t find the body so uncomfortable. (And I still might eventually.)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xzacx said:


> Don’t know if you’ve seen it (or care) but there’s an all-black HH model with black hardware and black covered pickups that’s been out a while. Looks killer IMO—I’d own one without a second thought if I didn’t find the body so uncomfortable. (And I still might eventually.)


yeah I've seen it. I tend to stay away from all black guitars because I find them boring aesthetically. The charcoal sparkle version was pretty neat looking though


----------



## gunch

I want a shitty old Indo Ibby with the old gibraltar bridge so I can put a hipshot gibraltar in it


----------



## prlgmnr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriously, why doesn't ESP bring the Throbber to the US?



one of those and a Growler and you're covered for every eventuality

(plus a Friedman amp maybe)


----------



## Ben Pinkus

I'm really gassing another 7 - prefreably multiscale for Drop F# and looking at Vandermeij/Mayo/Aristides. 

Acoustics: Looking at Taylors, but not sure whether to go with or without electronics

Strats: Flame maple strat hype is back - looking at Xotics/Schecter Wembley etc 

Super Strats: Just missed out on a 2nd hand Tom Anderson recently so that kick started my Gas for a super strat. 

Yeah Gas has got me bad this year


----------



## prlgmnr

Ben Pinkus said:


> Strats: Flame maple strat hype is back - looking at Xotics/Schecter Wembley etc



https://www.gregsguitars.de/en/product/6654/_Smitty_SCustom_Flames_.html


----------



## Ben Pinkus

prlgmnr said:


> https://www.gregsguitars.de/en/product/6654/_Smitty_SCustom_Flames_.html



Thats lovely, Smitty was another brand I need to look at but there aren't tonnes in the UK at the mo


----------



## prlgmnr

Ben Pinkus said:


> Thats lovely, Smitty was another brand I need to look at but there aren't tonnes in the UK at the mo


I'm having a real case of Strat Indecisiveness at the moment, I guess I want "vintage tone" with "modern playability" if that means anything; also I like two knobs as I was always turning down the volume inadvertently when I had a Fender.

Shecter USA/Vigier/Music Man/PRS all on the radar.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

prlgmnr said:


> I'm having a real case of Strat Indecisiveness at the moment, I guess I want "vintage tone" with "modern playability" if that means anything; also I like two knobs as I was always turning down the volume inadvertently when I had a Fender.
> 
> Shecter USA/Vigier/Music Man/PRS all on the radar.



Took the words out of my mouth. I have a 'vintage' style LSL strat and a 'modern' super strat already - looking for a 1/2 way between the 2. Yeah I need to try a MM cutlass out at somepoint too! Wasn't a fan of the Silver Sky, couldn't get on with the radius.


----------



## prlgmnr

I don't like the looks of the Silver Sky, and I'd prefer a satin neck, but having played one out of curiosity I've got to admit it sounded great.


----------



## dirtool

Ormsby have some new entry level straight frets gtx in attractive colour.
No stainless steel frets and hipshot, seems indo made, and gigbag instead of hard shell case.
Like the colour but feel the open pore finish is not work with these colour at the same time.


----------



## USMarine75

prlgmnr said:


> I'm having a real case of Strat Indecisiveness at the moment, I guess I want "vintage tone" with "modern playability" if that means anything; also I like two knobs as I was always turning down the volume inadvertently when I had a Fender.
> 
> Shecter USA/Vigier/Music Man/PRS all on the radar.



Schecter USA Nick Johnston FTW. And those pickups, bruh.

Some others to consider:
G&L USA - I played a bunch at AxePalace back in the day and they were aces
Why no Suhr? - Kind of the standard for modern strat with vintage tone, no?
Grey Guitars - Haven't physically played one, but gorgeous
Xotic - they kind of started the whole flame maple neck Strat thing
Peavey Limited VT (the SSS) or ST (SSH) - vintage tone but 15" radius
Fender American Elite or Ultra - compound radius neck + Fender = yes!



Ben Pinkus said:


> Took the words out of my mouth. I have a 'vintage' style LSL strat and a 'modern' super strat already - looking for a 1/2 way between the 2. Yeah I need to try a MM cutlass out at somepoint too! Wasn't a fan of the Silver Sky, couldn't get on with the radius.



I have a BFR Limited Cutlass. I wish I brought it with me (it's in storage right now). From what I remember, it played and sounded more modern like a Vigier or Suhr and less like a vintage Strat. Very playable.


----------



## Viginez

that V in simple black, can't find it anywhere


----------



## Kaura

In today's episode of "Japan gets the coolest shit":


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Kaura said:


> In today's episode of "Japan gets the coolest shit":



Looks like the production pearl white with white pickups and knobs instead of black?


----------



## Kaura

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Looks like the production pearl white with white pickups and knobs instead of black?



Wow, I didn't even know the AZ came in white. But yeah, the one I posted is supposedly a custom model. This is where I found it: https://reverb.com/item/29340395-ibanez-az2402-ksaz01-custom-order-model-white-gross-made-in-japan


----------



## thomas.reuter




----------



## Steinmetzify

Just damn. I know I know, but still. DAMN.


----------



## JD27

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 74603
> 
> 
> Just damn. I know I know, but still. DAMN.



I think of Kill ‘Em All every time I see that guitar. I don’t care much for Camo guitars but I’d still buy that one.


----------



## NoodleFace

Been gassing ultra hard for a kiesel. Dont want to post it yet as it comes next week but traded my km7 for one.


----------



## park0496

I love the ESP camos, except for that damn section that looks like a smiling turtle/eel head.. haha


----------



## Samark

Some Private Stock Friday goodness


----------



## Zado

Mufasa.


----------



## narad

Saw both of these guys today, tried the pomegranate one:










Was planning to leave sort of on the fence about a maybe purchase, but the pomegranate one didn't look nearly as good in person as it did on the website photos (my photo is fairly realistic). Neck was sick visually. The Modern Eagle V is about the mini toggle for the 500/250 pot, but man, it was very hard to hear a difference back-toback. It was a tiiiiiny bit brighter, but probably not anything you wouldn't be able to dial in on the amp (with like a 1/50th turn of some knob).

Regardless, even without that switch it was a really versatile guitar. By far more versatile than anything I own.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

ESP is KILLING IT already with the 2020 line up. 

The Viper is my favorite ESP model and this one speaks to me on every level. I know what my tax return will be for.


----------



## gunch

is the TOM recessed and the break angle shallower on those because having the pickups stick out so far with no rings seems kind of silly


----------



## Zado

Ben Pinkus said:


> Thats lovely, Smitty was another brand I need to look at but there aren't tonnes in the UK at the mo


If you live in UK then check out SVL guitars, sort of european Lentz


----------



## Ikke

ESP Horizon-8 w/ Gold Leaf

One of favorite ESP's


----------



## Seabeast2000

I have a GIS Kiesel in my cart. The sale price is too good...

Edit: bought


----------



## gunshow86de

So much want, it's like a less complicated and less expensive Timeline.


----------



## Boofchuck

I just bought a 5150 and Archetype Nolly. But the GAS is real.


----------



## technomancer

View media item 2496


----------



## Curt

The only thing that would make this better for me is if it had the hipshot contour trem and normal sized pickup routes in case I ever want to swap. Otherwise, its exactly what I've been lookingView media item 2497


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> View media item 2496



Nice RHS Snapper you got there...



Ikke said:


> ESP Horizon-8 w/ Gold Leaf
> 
> One of favorite ESP's



Reminds me of the aged silver Mayones I missed out on... 10/10


----------



## Ikke

_This Is Love_

- Utada Hikaru

PRS Custom 24 in Faded Whale Blue


----------



## MerlinTKD

I’m bouncing between these two:

Schecter Stealth C-7 7-String Satin Black





ESP LTD H-207 1999 Trans Red


----------



## MemphisHawk

The new Mayones Aquila has me going.


----------



## ThePIGI King

The way that pickguard is on the upper horn makes the whole guitar ugly.


----------



## MemphisHawk

ThePIGI King said:


> The way that pickguard is on the upper horn makes the whole guitar ugly.



Well they are a total custom shop so you could have it rear routed and no pick guard required.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is ridiculous, but I love it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> This is ridiculous, but I love it.



it's hideously tacky (and I say that as someone that generally likes obnoxious finishes). Still, I applaud the dedication to the rainbow theme.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> AH! THAT’S IT! I have never, ever wanted an 8 string as bad as that. What do you think the MSRP is gonna be on that shit?


That's just one of his CS models. I'm hoping for a general release but i'm not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's hideously tacky (and I say that as someone that generally likes obnoxious finishes). Still, I applaud the dedication to the rainbow theme.



It's not a "rainbow theme", it's the "full human seen light spectrum theme"... ...

...

...

I know, it's the same, but this way sounds like something else... it's marketing!


----------



## OSBRU

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's hideously tacky (and I say that as someone that generally likes obnoxious finishes). Still, I applaud the dedication to the rainbow theme.


 Yeah it looks like the luthier melted a pot of skittles and poured it over the headstock


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

narad said:


> I'm 5 minutes from this guitar right now. Tempted to go take a picture of me with my grimey hands all over it.


That looks. A lot like a Padalka Neptune....really nice
What model is that, cant see the name?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This fucking piece of doom


----------



## prlgmnr

odibrom said:


> It's not a "rainbow theme", it's the "full human seen light spectrum theme"



wouldn't that just be white?


----------



## odibrom

prlgmnr said:


> wouldn't that just be white?



It's the spectrum, not the sum of all seen frequencies...


----------



## Marked Man

Schecter Jeff Loomis 7.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Kinda want to see what these Fender FSR's look like irl:

Fender American QMT Telecaster Pale Moon Ebony Fingerboard Limited Edition Electric Guitar Transparent Black



https://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender...3350&cjevent=45aba435116a11ea837100180a240613


----------



## KnightBrolaire

daddy likey


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Local music store has this Charvel dk24 burgundy mist metallic in stock and it is fantastic!!!


----------



## dirtool

It's hard to find one now


----------



## dirtool

And this one too


----------



## IbanezDaemon

RG3550MZ. Want one badly but these hardly ever pop in the finishes I want.....basically anything but the black one:


----------



## Samark

Dat Koa
15 days and she is done


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Spicypickles

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



but he’s not the best in the world. #notmyshredder


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> but he’s not the best in the world. #notmyshredder



This guy gets a ton of signature gear from PRS and sells hundreds of thousands of critically acclaimed records per year but I've never heard of him therefore he sucks.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Fucking hell Ola, calm the fuck down, I don't have infinite money.


----------



## thomas.reuter

From Modern Guitarist on insta, the purple hardware is nuts


----------



## Vyn

Don't have GAS at the moment, however have a horrible feeling that either Ibanez NAMM 2020 or @zimbloth are going to seriously fuck my bank account hard next year.


----------



## Samark




----------



## sezna

Vyn said:


> Don't have GAS at the moment,


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'm sure I've posted about it before, but the Horizon-7 FR:






I have literally never seen one in the wild, not even another photo. That was a _production_ model, man. The Japan '02-'03 catalog years are strangely absent from damn near everywhere...


----------



## metal4life71

Wall of sound with 4x12 cabs, high end tube amps and modelers and custom guitars and high end synths


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'm sure I've posted about it before, but the Horizon-7 FR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have literally never seen one in the wild, not even another photo. That was a _production_ model, man. The Japan '02-'03 catalog years are strangely absent from damn near everywhere...



You missed it. There was a red one a few months back that sold for super cheap. Near mint condition too. It sold as instantly as instant ramen. I posted about it somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Original Series Snapper Burner


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ikke said:


> ESP Original Series Snapper Burner



Was that decision inspired by ESP's recent reveals?


----------



## metal4life71

Nice one- anyways no worries, I prefer the Ibanez neck to the more narrow round ESP neck anyways. I'd take an Ibanez J Custom 7 over an ESP Horizon 7 unless it was ESP Custom shop and had a flatter thin neck.


----------



## USMarine75

Ikke said:


> ESP Original Series Snapper Burner



that top knot looks like a sound hole.


----------



## Ikke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was that decision inspired by ESP's recent reveals?



Haha actually no. I was on Digimart and it reminded me of one my favorite customs (which the above guitar and the other Original series Driftwood models are based off).


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ikke said:


> You missed it. There was a red one a few months back that sold for super cheap. Near mint condition too. It sold as instantly as instant ramen. I posted about it somewhere in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 75466



You didn't call ;_;

I'll snag one of these someday...or order one.


----------



## Metropolis

I got the weirdest gas, which is still just a thought. These are kind of rare, at least in this side of the world. Don't really fancy any graphics in guitar bodies, but knowing where these come from, what they represent and what kind of history is behind them I would maybe want one. 30 year old guitar is a hard one to snag in good condition, and it would cost around 2-2,5k€ or even more to get one. And I have a soft spot for 80's neo/horror/sci-fi aesthetics  The Necromancer's Castle is one of my favourites, which Asim is playing in the Wintersun video.


----------



## Ikke

I wish I had more info and pics on whatever this is. Website has little details.

PMC (France) Tele 7


----------



## Samark




----------



## Metropolis

Metropolis said:


> I got the weirdest gas, which is still just a thought. These are kind of rare, at least in this side of the world. Don't really fancy any graphics in guitar bodies, but knowing where these come from, what they represent and what kind of history is behind them I would maybe want one. 30 year old guitar is a hard one to snag in good condition, and it would cost around 2-2,5k€ or even more to get one. And I have a soft spot for 80's neo/horror/sci-fi aesthetics  The Necromancer's Castle is one of my favourites, which Asim is playing in the Wintersun video.




Gladly they are not even that expensive, about 1500 to 2000$€. But where to buy these, Reverb, eBay, Jemsite... maybe Ibanez Rules? What I would be exactly looking are '89-'90 UCGR's with Necromancer's Castle, Street Wise, or Strung Out graphics.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Metropolis said:


> Gladly they are not even that expensive, about 1500 to 2000$€. But where to buy these, Reverb, eBay, Jemsite... maybe Ibanez Rules? What I would be exactly looking are '89-'90 UCGR's with Necromancer's Castle, Street Wise, or Strung Out graphics.


I definitely saw a necromancer's castle on reverb a while back.


----------



## Metropolis

KnightBrolaire said:


> I definitely saw a necromancer's castle on reverb a while back.



Nothing on Reverb right now, but found one from Guitar Center. Seems to be in very good condition, but usual pics from the neck pocket would be nice. If I had the money right now... Maybe I should just ask Teemu from Wintersun to sell his Necromancer's Castle, I know he still has it  He's got Street Wise too. Holy shit, dude had three of them at the same time.
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Ibanez/Necromancers-Castle-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## Sanrek

After having to drastically downsize my guitar/bass rig for the last few years (down from 2 Vigiers (6 and 7), a Caparison horus M3 and a vigier 4 string bass, as well as a Diezel VH4 / torpedo and full rack FX and pedal board to...just the horus and a kemper), I must admit I'm seriously gasing for a 7 again as soon as money allows it, probably a Mayones regius 7 core.


----------



## Leviathus

Those graphic USA Custom RG's are pretty cool, i think the Last Cigarette one is my fav.


----------



## Samark

Might need to build a 6 string version through Perle


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Deep Blue

Devil's Choice Manticore:


----------



## I play music

Deep Blue said:


> Devil's Choice Manticore:


First time I see that bridge as a multiscale. Interesting.


----------



## Albake21

I REALLY want to grab a 7 string with an evertune, especially with a 25.5" scale. The Ken Susi is just perfect and ticks off every single box from what I'm looking for.


----------



## Ikke

For those of you that are into any of the following:

ESP, Horizons, Burl tops, and/or 9 Strings


----------



## ThePIGI King

^ Burl done the right way

Inlays are killer too


----------



## Spicypickles

I’m completely into it, just not into 8k+


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been in a Strat mood lately. Gimme a Mick Mars or Dave Murray boy. H-S-H, Maple board, Floyd Rose.


----------



## josh1




----------



## Zado

ThePIGI King said:


> Burl done the right way



Same as unicorns.


----------



## budda

https://www.12fret.com/instruments/fender-jazzmaster-65-reissue-ice-blue-metallic-2014/


----------



## josh1

I couldn't afford to get the prestige so I bought the RG421AHM which came in damaged, the tone knob was crushed into the body. So, I sent it back and I finally received the replacement and all is well. I will replace the pickups and add locking tuners soon. Has anyone had experience with the DiMarzio John Petrucci set?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

josh1 said:


> I couldn't afford to get the prestige so I bought the RG421AHM which came in damaged, the tone knob was crushed into the body. So, I sent it back and I finally received the replacement and all is well. I will replace the pickups and add locking tuners soon. Has anyone had experience with the DiMarzio John Petrucci set?


lol which set , he has like 6 sig sets of pickups


----------



## josh1

KnightBrolaire said:


> lol which set , he has like 6 sig sets of pickups


The liquifire crunch lab.


----------



## MoonJelly

josh1 said:


> The liquifire crunch lab.


Probably his best set, great balance and an appropriate amount of grit when you crank it. The generations since have gotten progressively (hehe) more focused on mellowing the EQ and cleaner sustain.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddamn I want an electric sitar again


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> goddamn I want an electric sitar again




I wonder if you can get one of those Gotoh bridges and fit them onto any kind of guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder if you can get one of those Gotoh bridges and fit them onto any kind of guitar.


They do sell them as an aftermarket part, but I wouldn't go that route. Look up the danelectro baby sitar. The lack of sympathetic strings makes it just sound like a shitty cheap guitar that's never been set up well.


----------



## gunch

As I feel myself wanting to chill from death metal and grind and kind of get back into post and math rock I'm thinking I just need a Tele-oid (normal or Nashville pickup layout) and a small combo amp/small head + 1x12 cab and some pedals 

But I have a Frontman 15R that I can do Darrel Braun's speaker mod to and my NK that I'm installing EMG single coils into anyways 



Gas


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been in a Strat mood lately. Gimme a Mick Mars or Dave Murray boy. H-S-H, Maple board, Floyd Rose.


I'd want something a little more weird like an H-S, H-SS (two single coils in a humbucker slot/ring) or H-S-P90. The reason I'd want two single coils in a humbucker slot/ring is so I could mix single coils for interesting humbucker esque in between settings.


----------



## Samark

Daemoness Drop Top


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd want something a little more weird like an H-S, H-SS (two single coils in a humbucker slot/ring) or H-S-P90. The reason I'd want two single coils in a humbucker slot/ring is so I could mix single coils for interesting humbucker esque in between settings.



I did debate between H-S-S or H-S too, but I like H-S-H because I can use splits and get close enough to a standard S-S-S Strat sound and get my 2/4 position sounds.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I already own a Future Factory but damn...




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like H-S-H because I can use splits and get close enough to a standard S-S-S Strat sound and get my 2/4 position sounds.



Also check out some of the Mad Hatter Terminator systems. I put a Terminator Ten on one of my HSH RGs and it sounds great. It can go from standard S-S-S to H-H (5 way switch options) with a slight 250k boost. I'm planning to put more of their stuff on all my main guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also check out some of the Mad Hatter Terminator systems. I put a Terminator Ten on one of my HSH RGs and it sounds great. It can go from standard S-S-S to H-H (5 way switch options) with a slight 250k boost. I'm planning to put more of their stuff on all my main guitars.



Wait, whats it do? like a fancier super-switchy system of sorts?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, whats it do? like a fancier super-switchy system of sorts?



https://madhatterguitarproducts.com...system-with-5-way-selector-switch-for-hsh-ten

Yeah. It sounds elaborate but it's pretty simple.

Also hush my mistake. Standard is set to 500k but when 3s mode is engaged it sets to 250k.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> https://madhatterguitarproducts.com...system-with-5-way-selector-switch-for-hsh-ten
> 
> Yeah. It sounds elaborate but it's pretty simple.


Okay I just got the jist of it and that actually sounds cool as shit. So you get the standard humbucker sounds with a 500k pot, and then with the pot pulled you get all the buckers split + a 250k pot. That's legit awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay I just got the jist of it and that actually sounds cool as shit. So you get the standard humbucker sounds with a 500k pot, and then with the pot pulled you get all the buckers split + a 250k pot. That's legit awesome.



Yeah. I was skeptical at first. But after putting the terminator evo on my no.1 guitar, I was stoked on how much a difference it made sonically. 

They have a few variations of the system but I went with the Ten because the extra options were exactly my objective for the intended guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yeah. I was skeptical at first. But after putting the terminator evo on my no.1 guitar, I was stoked on how much a difference it made sonically.
> 
> They have a few variations of the system but I went with the Ten because the extra options were exactly my objective for the intended guitar.



Given I'm trying to discover more passive options for pickups as well, seems like it would be a cool thing to explore. Need to give the Duncan Full Shred another try.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given I'm trying to discover more passive options for pickups as well, seems like it would be a cool thing to explore. Need to give the Duncan Full Shred another try.



Actually I just remembered the Fender Enforcer is another passive I've been wanting to check out. Hmm.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

While I need more guitars like I need more holes in my head, and I'm prioritising an RGD hardtail (hoping for something new shows up in NAMM), 3 Ibbys came up for grabs...

















...and I can't decide which.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


>












I've been GAS'ing for one for awhile, but I prefer the LP style toggle Suhr has.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ Gah... That sparkle! But I can't afford a Suhr... was actually looking at some sub $300 Squire's on Reverb last night. Was thinking p/u swap and good to go.


----------



## josh1




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm thinking of either grabbing a G&L ASAT classic tele, or just doing another tele build. I might do a cabronita/p90 inspired build this time.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> ^^^ Gah... That sparkle! But I can't afford a Suhr... was actually looking at some sub $300 Squire's on Reverb last night. Was thinking p/u swap and good to go.


What about the G&L Doheny. They’re like $599 new and I’ve seen them mint or on sale around $400








KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm thinking of either grabbing a G&L ASAT classic tele, or just doing another tele build. I might do a cabronita/p90 inspired build this time.



There’s the ASAT with their extended range P90-like pickups


----------



## Ikke

Uggh. Be still my heart.

Dragonfly Sottile Custom 648 in Tans Dark Blue. Very similar to ESP's Indigo Purple

If I could just stop buying ESP's then I could actually get other things. But, who am I if I have something other than ESP's? I just don't know.

















ESP Horizon-CTM in Indigo Purple for reference


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> Uggh. Be still my heart.
> 
> Dragonfly Sottile Custom 648 in Tans Dark Blue. Very similar to ESP's Indigo Purple
> 
> If I could just stop buying ESP's then I could actually get other things. But, who am I if I have something other than ESP's? I just don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP Horizon-CTM in Indigo Purple for reference



I don't know man, Dragonfly and Sugi have really blotchy versions of northern lights (or whatever people want to call it). ESP less so, but I've seen some flakey ones too.


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> I don't know man, Dragonfly and Sugi have really blotchy versions of northern lights (or whatever people want to call it). ESP less so, but I've seen some flakey ones too.



I've been pleased with the products I've seen! But, I'll take your word for it!


----------



## technomancer

Did somebody slip with the router on that Dragonfly above the controls? That's almost Kiesel level of why is that there on that shape?


----------



## gunch

2020: Everyone wants teles and JMs

I’m kind of split down the middle because I want an offset body shape but the tele pickup configuration, the recent prestige talmans seem like an easy pick


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Did somebody slip with the router on that Dragonfly above the controls? That's almost Kiesel level of why is that there on that shape?


it's literally the same shitty bevel from a blackmachine.


----------



## AdenM

I had been wanting a shreddy guitar or baritone to complement my two Core PRS, but played my buddy's old, natural-finished SC-607B recently. Great feel + the 2nd stock price through ESP direct made me pull the trigger on one of the newer models.






Major GAS for one of these MIJ mahog Offset Teles that seem to have debuted last/this year as LTD models at a few stores. GC had a listing up for 2020 but it got taken down recently, strangely.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's literally the same shitty bevel from a blackmachine.



Not the arm contour, that at least sort of makes sense... I was talking about the waist cut for no apparent reason on the other side.


----------



## eggy in a bready

technomancer said:


> Not the arm contour, that at least sort of makes sense... I was talking about the waist cut for no apparent reason on the other side.


I'm assuming it's for when you play with it sitting down


----------



## Ikke

Two ESP's that have been on my "list" for a long time popped up on Digimart and I am in no position to get them.

ESP Horizon-PT NT in Black - This one specifically (without the trem), believe it or not, is one of my all time favorite ESP's. I say this one specifically because to my knowledge, this is the only one every made. I think it was just a one off, which is weird for such a basic model. Anyway, whoever had it has modified it since getting it, but it's still cool to see it pop up so much time later (I saw it 3 years ago). At a great price too. Looks like it's about to sell. First pic is the current state. Second photo is the original photo from ESP (which is the only photo of it that exists as far as I know). 











ESP Snapper in Tiger Eye - Only one I've ever seen pop up. This one has no sunburst which is an older model.


----------



## technomancer

eggy in a bready said:


> I'm assuming it's for when you play with it sitting down



For when you want the guitar tipped forward at a 45 degree angle?


----------



## eggy in a bready

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I don't know why else they'd do it, because it's a downright stupid aesthetic choice


----------



## Randy

It's so you can sneak a peek at the set list taped to the back.


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> It's so you can sneak a peek at the set list taped to the back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Any guitar with a Sustainer. 

Idk how much better a Sustainiac is over a Fernandes, because Ive been thinking about getting a Fernandes.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

A new mesa vertical 2x12 cab decked out like this one pictured below:




I think she would improve my sound and look wicked with my Orange Dual Terror head sitting on top...


----------



## josh1

I really want a headless 7 string.


----------



## Samark




----------



## gunch

Me:









Also Me:


----------



## josh1

I never had an ESP/LTD before and this is really making me wish I did.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Not the arm contour, that at least sort of makes sense... I was talking about the waist cut for no apparent reason on the other side.



What. You guys don't have egregiously fat legs that plump up around the point of contact where your guitar rests? It's 2020 -- get over yourselves.


----------



## narad

Aaron Marshall's new mayones:



Sheeeeeeit.


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> Aaron Marshall's new mayones:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeeeit.



I kept seeing it posted on Instagram. It's literally exactly what I'd choose for a Mayones, even down to the color.


----------



## narad

Albake21 said:


> I kept seeing it posted on Instagram. It's literally exactly what I'd choose for a Mayones, even down to the color.



I'm tempted to copy it in terms of color and flame top, would prefer the other less aggressive core regius model, but ultimately have little faith that I would get a top *that* nice. That's just as good as Mayones has ever done IMO.


----------



## jephjacques

I've seen a few other Core Classics with that level of top, so it's definitely possible.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Samark




----------



## BigViolin

narad said:


> Aaron Marshall's new mayones:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeeeit.




Ima get that carhartt.


----------



## Bdtunn

sleewell said:


>



dunable needs more love around here!


----------



## sleewell

Bdtunn said:


> dunable needs more love around here!




They should def make more 7s.


----------



## Zado

Who are the luthiers working for Dean BTW?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

All I need it an EMG in the bridge to play some Leechmaster or Self Bias Resistor.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> All I need it an EMG


First time I've been reading this in a while


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> First time I've been reading this in a while



You don't know me well.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Samark

Zado said:


>



Schecter?


----------



## Zado

Samark said:


> Schecter?


Yap

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/miles-dimitri-baker-svss-detail


----------



## Randy

That's basically a 6-string gen 1 Alex Wade sig, right?


----------



## Albake21

Lol @Zado that was a pretty quick GAS post.


----------



## Zado

It's shaped like an 80s SS, so I cant feel indifferent


----------



## Spicypickles

I’m a massive fan of the guitar. Miles is a fantastic player for sure but his guitar is pretty damned legit. Surprised by the finish a little bit but everything else is on point.


----------



## Samark

Getting itchy to build a Warmoth and modify the heel
Running the 7/8 neck on the Soloist allows for far better 24th fret access, too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Randy said:


> That's basically a 6-string gen 1 Alex Wade sig, right?


nope. gen 1 was the padauk baritone version. gen 2 was the black cherry. Also the black cherry version was hardtail with an ebony fretboard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait I'm confused. The blood red AW7 came out in like 2012 - 2013. The AW7B (Paduak) came out in 2016 - 2017.


----------



## MistaSnowman

I’m looking forward to getting this one!!!


----------



## Zado

OK M1 Custom 1987 gas now strongly reconsidered.


----------



## sirbuh

90 Jackson Warrior Pro...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter: Hey you know all those features you wanted in one guitar?

Me: What the fuck are you doing in my ro-

Schecter: Suck it bitch


----------



## Samark




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally can try that Stingray 5 HH low B without breaking the bank.


----------



## Zado

Samark said:


> View attachment 76422


Played that amp, spectacular


----------



## John

ESP made these for the Japanese market a long time ago. I for one would be chuffed to see more ESP/EII production model Eclipses with 24 frets and trems.


----------



## Spicypickles

There was an urban camo one out there with a Floyd once upon a time, and a small run by a shop that had maple broads also. Yum


----------



## USMarine75

Also, is it wrong that I'm considering buying one of these...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


>




Hermansson makes/mods my dream amps. The dude somehow makes single-channel amps that can go from a great clean to tight-as-shit-djent metal. 

His modded JCM900 sounds insane.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Also, is it wrong that I'm considering buying one of these...




There's a fretless Aristides on Reverb right now, that's probably going to have like 0 potential buyers and a ton of haggling room, if you're considering that for the fretless aspect:

https://reverb.com/item/31150205-aristides-070-fretless-2019-mclaren-silver


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally can try that Stingray 5 HH low B without breaking the bank.





So uh, after seeing videos of the actual 5-string Stingrays, I have to admit I'm not impressed... 

But I saw videos of the Yamaha TRBX505 and 605 series and lawd. LAWD. The low B sounds amaaaazing.






I always wanted a TRB. I had an RBX775 but it felt kinda limited. But this TRBX looks sweet.


----------



## zxcvbnm




----------



## Spicypickles

That charvel looks great. I just never understood why the inlays face the way they do normally. To my eye, they should always be reversed


----------



## KnightBrolaire

OH LAWWWWD
Yeah I need an NG3 now


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> While I need more guitars like I need more holes in my head, and I'm prioritising an RGD hardtail (hoping for something new shows up in NAMM), 3 Ibbys came up for grabs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I can't decide which.




Ended up nabbing the Darkstone on a whim. Probably shouldn't have but I'm a weak willed pillock. 

Off to the tech it goes for a set of Bkp True Grits and brass speed knobs it goes then.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ended up nabbing the Darkstone on a whim. Probably shouldn't have but I'm a weak willed pillock.
> 
> Off to the tech it goes for a set of Bkp True Grits and brass speed knobs it goes then.



Man i wanted every single one of those ever since Ibanez released them. Lemme know how that Darkstone is.


----------



## Anquished

Agreed to commit financial suicide with my Uni mate when exams are over - this or the fixed bridge option is on the cards.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> There's a fretless Aristides on Reverb right now, that's probably going to have like 0 potential buyers and a ton of haggling room, if you're considering that for the fretless aspect:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/31150205-aristides-070-fretless-2019-mclaren-silver



Added to the watch list... thanks!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man i wanted every single one of those ever since Ibanez released them. Lemme know how that Darkstone is.



I've still got the guitar and it'll be a while before I get the mods done and post an NGD thread. So...

I got the DN300 model, so it's mahogany not sapele, and thankfully not as backbreakingly heavy. It's also more stripped down over the 400/500 models so no coil taps, just dot inlays and less flashy binding. No biggie, since I was looking for a 24.75 straight rocker riff machine that can accompany with my Ibby lawsuit LP. 

The neck is chunkier than I remembered but I've gotten accustomed to larger necks after a lifetime of wizard icy pole sticks. The neck joint is great similar to the Iceman/Fireman models. Actually, the Darkstones share more DNA with the classic Icemans more than old Concert Serires or double cut LP variants this is inspired from. It's a flat top, which felt weird for a guitar like this, the belly cut is the only contour as well. I also completely forgot the pickguard is glued on too. 

I'll post more about it once I get it modded to my preferred specs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp time to start another tele build


----------



## BigViolin

I'm tellin' ya, just get the Fralins.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> OH LAWWWWD
> Yeah I need an NG3 now


that was last year at namm its beauuuutiful. but it was a limited run if I rememeber right


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A-Branger said:


> that was last year at namm its beauuuutiful. but it was a limited run if I rememeber right


yeah it's a limited run but this batch doesn't come out til june


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

A Mesa Boogie Stiletto Trident Stage 2, such amazing tones, my god! 






(I know it's a Deuce, kinda same but not)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm stuck between 2 guitars









Want a maple-bodied shredder with a floating bridge.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm stuck between 2 guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want a maple-bodied shredder with a floating bridge.


duh kramer for the hockey stick headstock and floyd


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> duh kramer for the hockey stick headstock and floyd



That's what's leaning me towards that. I dig the Kramer stock, and I know how to use a Floyd.  But from what I can tell, the G&L will be a fucking solid guitar, and I love Cantrell to death. I got a Superhawk and it's my main 6-stringer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's what's leaning me towards that. I dig the Kramer stock, and I know how to use a Floyd.  But from what I can tell, the G&L will be a fucking solid guitar, and I love Cantrell to death. I got a Superhawk and it's my main 6-stringer.


slap an afwayu in the kramer. Insta-Cantrell tones dude


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm stuck between 2 guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want a maple-bodied shredder with a floating bridge.


Totally go for the G&L, massively stellar guitars, and they sound gnarly as heck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Totally go for the G&L, massively stellar guitars, and they sound gnarly as heck.



I agree. I own 2. Plus the wide as fuck neck I love. 

I just wanted to try the Kramer because the construction is virtually the same, but with a Floyd Rose.


----------



## Zado

Some may like this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Some may like this


ah yes the kiesel of italy


----------



## gunch

Zado said:


> Some may like this



everything else is a little much but thats a nice looking finish


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hermansson makes/mods my dream amps. The dude somehow makes single-channel amps that can go from a great clean to tight-as-shit-djent metal.
> 
> His modded JCM900 sounds insane.








Jesus dickshitting christ


----------



## StevenC

Oh boy


----------



## mlp187

Zado said:


> Some may like this


Tell me more!


----------



## Zado

mlp187 said:


> Tell me more!





KnightBrolaire said:


> ah yes the kiesel of italy



^This exactly  but without the owner being a total jackass.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## dirtool

Torn between two


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That Kramer just became a lot more appealing to me. A non floating Floyd could be really useful with a D Tuna.


----------



## StevenC

dirtool said:


> Torn between two


Diezel VH Mini


----------



## bastardbullet

I know i’ve posted this one before but, I NEED IT.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Samark




----------



## narad




----------



## Samark

narad said:


>



Wa dat?


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Wa dat?



https://reverb.com/au/item/1230603-...C6iqM1LDF655TTF6044Y9ruEkOE2F9k7eOK5AP_Iv06dM


----------



## mlp187

Samark said:


> Wa dat?


I had one of these in black. My first guitar. Laminate body, and that is really the only downside (if that matters to you) I can remember.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me gusta


----------



## maliciousteve

I'm sure Mick Thomson is using the Omega amps these days?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

maliciousteve said:


> I'm sure Mick Thomson is using the Omega amps these days?


yep. I heard him use it live and it was fucking gnarly sounding. Tons of growl and snarl to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

First the MI Audio Megalith line (Beta, Delta, Gamma)

Now Omega amps.

Whats with greek letters and brutal as shit amps?


----------



## Zado




----------



## maliciousteve

KnightBrolaire said:


> yep. I heard him use it live and it was fucking gnarly sounding. Tons of growl and snarl to it.



Just did a quick search and found a video of Mick using one in the studio. Sounded amazing, reminded me of the snarl of a 5150 but the tightness of an old Mark 2c+.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

maliciousteve said:


> Just did a quick search and found a video of Mick using one in the studio. Sounded amazing, reminded me of the snarl of a 5150 but the tightness of an old Mark 2c+.



Kinda explains why he liked it. :Lol: because before endorsing Omega, Mick was test driving the Mesa Mark JP2C.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda explains why he liked it. :Lol: because before endorsing Omega, Mick was test driving the Mesa Mark JP2C.


They used a Mark IIC+ on We Are Not Your Kind along with the Omegas iirc. or it might have been some other iteration of the mark. 


maliciousteve said:


> Just did a quick search and found a video of Mick using one in the studio. Sounded amazing, reminded me of the snarl of a 5150 but the tightness of an old Mark 2c+.


Yeah that's part of why I'm hardcore gassing for one. Combining the growl of a Rivera/VHT with the slicing mids/upper mids and responsiveness of a Mark is basically holy grail tone for me. My revv and FSM both kind of do that combo but the Omega just seems to have that extra bit of growl that I really want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> They used a Mark IIC+ on We Are Not Your Kind along with the Omegas iirc. or it might have been some other iteration of the mark.




It was a Mark II. Jim used one with his old Uberschall. 

Mick used the JP2C on the 2nd half of the Grey Chapter tour cycle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuckkkkkkk these sound gnarly


----------



## dr_game0ver

Elmwood Modena or nothing.


----------



## josh1




----------



## Leviathus

I still want this as much as i did when i was 16.


----------



## Aewrik

I was thinking about buying an RGRT421 and pimp it up, but then I saw these...










josh1 said:


> .


I love how the badly/non clipped strings look like some kind of freak guitar toenails...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> I still want this as much as i did when i was 16.


I want the Random Star version.


----------



## Randy

Leviathus said:


> I still want this as much as i did when i was 16.



This +1 string


----------



## Leviathus

Randy said:


> This +1 string


I've actually thought about getting a quote from the custom shop for that.


----------



## narad

The kamikaze always seemed like a weird guitar concept to me... I'm not sure if it's serious or tongue-in-cheek. As badass or sad? Not that there's a whole lot of sensible stuff going on with George's other guitars, but it's weird for a guitar to be so unnecessarily political IMO. At the time (mid-80s) George was huge so I imagine ESP would have done anything for him, but apart from that point, I'm surprised they made it.

I've seen them come in cases painted with the imperial flag of Japan, which too, seems weird. The design's fantastic, but ya, nazis had pretty cool branding as well...haven't seen that pop up on a guitar without pause.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> The kamikaze always seemed like a weird guitar concept to me... I'm not sure if it's serious or tongue-in-cheek. As badass or sad? Not that there's a whole lot of sensible stuff going on with George's other guitars, but it's weird for a guitar to be so unnecessarily political IMO. At the time (mid-80s) George was huge so I imagine ESP would have done anything for him, but apart from that point, I'm surprised they made it.
> 
> I've seen them come in cases painted with the imperial flag of Japan, which too, seems weird. The design's fantastic, but ya, nazis had pretty cool branding as well...haven't seen that pop up on a guitar without pause.


Probably due to western fetishizing of asian cultures. Why anybody would want a guitar romanticizing suicide bombers is beyond me. If they just lost the stupid kamikaze elements it'd be a lot cooler imo.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> The kamikaze always seemed like a weird guitar concept to me... I'm not sure if it's serious or tongue-in-cheek. As badass or sad? Not that there's a whole lot of sensible stuff going on with George's other guitars, but it's weird for a guitar to be so unnecessarily political IMO. At the time (mid-80s) George was huge so I imagine ESP would have done anything for him, but apart from that point, I'm surprised they made it.
> 
> I've seen them come in cases painted with the imperial flag of Japan, which too, seems weird. The design's fantastic, but ya, nazis had pretty cool branding as well...haven't seen that pop up on a guitar without pause.


Now maybe I'm misremembering, but didn't Jeff Hanneman use ESPs?


----------



## xzacx

StevenC said:


> Now maybe I'm misremembering, but didn't Jeff Hanneman use ESPs?


He sure did—ESPs with blatant Nazi symbolism on them.


----------



## narad

Ah yea, forgot about those. And I guess Hetfield has the iron cross as well (though maybe that's more generally German and not specifically Nazi).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Ah yea, forgot about those. And I guess Hetfield has the iron cross as well (though maybe that's more generally German and not specifically Nazi).


yup Hakenkreuz/iron cross was a german/Prussian medal long before the Nazis co-opted it.


----------



## Jake

Oddly enough, one of these 






I really regret passing one up awhile back because they are HARD to find


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Probably due to western fetishizing of asian cultures. Why anybody would want a guitar romanticizing suicide bombers is beyond me. If they just lost the stupid kamikaze elements it'd be a lot cooler imo.


Lmfao. Absolutely silly attempt to virtue signal.


----------



## eggy in a bready

The 80's were a different time... george probably just wanted something transgressive. That being said, i would 100% rock a kamikaze in 2020


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

eggy in a bready said:


> The 80's were a different time... george probably just wanted something transgressive. That being said, i would 100% rock a kamikaze in 2020


I'd rock it just to piss off the couple squares above complaining about it. Plus, the Star version is great looking.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Asphyxia

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd rock it just to piss off the couple squares above complaining about it. Plus, the Star version is great looking.


Remember the lesson of Iron Maiden and a million other bands. Glorifying violence will never have a place in metal.


----------



## narad

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd rock it just to piss off the couple squares above complaining about it. Plus, the Star version is great looking.



I mean, feel free. It's really edgy to celebrate the pointless deaths of Japanese teenagers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lmfao. Absolutely silly attempt to virtue signal.


Virtue signaling? They were literally forced suicide bombers. It's about as tasteless as having a guitar with pics of middle eastern suicide bombers/ Al-Qaeda imagery on it. Go to 4chan/reddit if you want to be an edgelord so bad.


----------



## xzacx

People wouldn't be pissed off or offended, but they may judge the character and intellect of someone who thinks that's funny.


----------



## Randy

narad said:


> The kamikaze always seemed like a weird guitar concept to me... I'm not sure if it's serious or tongue-in-cheek. As badass or sad? Not that there's a whole lot of sensible stuff going on with George's other guitars, but it's weird for a guitar to be so unnecessarily political IMO. At the time (mid-80s) George was huge so I imagine ESP would have done anything for him, but apart from that point, I'm surprised they made it



I'm more interested in the fact it's a Lynch guitar, the plus the goofy camo, plus the outrageous headstock. The kamikaze motif I couldn't care less about. The positioning is pretty ideal though, so I could also live with swapping in some different vinyls.


----------



## narad

Randy said:


> I'm more interested in the fact it's a Lynch guitar, the plus the goofy camo, plus the outrageous headstock. The kamikaze motif I couldn't care less about. The positioning is pretty ideal though, so I could also live with swapping in some different vinyls.



Yea, I dig the camo and overall shape / HS config of the guitar.

Swapping vinyls could make it work. Maybe keep a model with Holocaust victims or abused animals to appeal to the existing demographic.


----------



## Randy

I was thinking Qasem Soleimani.


----------



## narad

If someone's really edgy, they'll put one of those published comics of Muhammad on there and go tour the world.


----------



## zxcvbnm

Badass Tele.


----------



## musicaldeath

Leviathus said:


> I still want this as much as i did when i was 16.



Haha I remember being a teenager and lusting after this guitar as well. Would still love it. The sawtooth headstock and 80's camo paint job is amazing.

Also really GASing hard for this:






I don't normally like forest green coloured guitars, but here we are. Also been watching a lot of Kiko's YouTube channel, which is pretty awesome and informative.


----------



## Samark




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Asphyxia said:


> Remember the lesson of Iron Maiden and a million other bands. Glorifying violence will never have a place in metal.


Lol. Tell that to black metal and death metal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Virtue signaling? They were literally forced suicide bombers. It's about as tasteless as having a guitar with pics of middle eastern suicide bombers/ Al-Qaeda imagery on it. Go to 4chan/reddit if you want to be an edgelord so bad.


Yawn. It's not "being an edgelord," I'm just not very into feigned outrage about something Japanese made by a Japanese company.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol. Tell that to black metal and death metal.


Remember when Chuck stopped writing lyrics about gore and instead focused on current events because he thought that was scary enough?


----------



## Leviathus

I think the whole "Kamikaze" thing wasn't meant to be any sort of political statement but more synonymous with dive bombs and screaming 80's leads, as well as George's overall shred vibe. It's an 80's shred guitar, it's meant to be outrageous, and ready for war!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> I think the whole "Kamikaze" thing wasn't meant to be any sort of political statement but more synonymous with dive bombs and screaming 80's leads, as well as George's overall shred vibe. It's an 80's shred guitar, it's meant to be outrageous, and ready for war!


----------



## Krazy Kalle

My big three I'm never able to have, because they're either too rare or too expensive or both.
Since I first saw the finish on Mishas Mayones, it's my favorite finish on a guitar forever over everything else


----------



## Samark

Can’t find a full photo of the guitar
Might need to get a Floyd Rose equipped guitar in the arsenal

@Mattykoda


----------



## narad

Leviathus said:


> I think the whole "Kamikaze" thing wasn't meant to be any sort of political statement but more synonymous with dive bombs and screaming 80's leads, as well as George's overall shred vibe. It's an 80's shred guitar, it's meant to be outrageous, and ready for war!



Well to be clear, I don't think anyone's ever going to suggest George put it on for political reasons -- that'd be pretty bizarre. It's just that it if you actually understand the historical context it was a pretty sad event, for both sides, and woeful ignorance to think "aw man, explosions, cool". 

And I think the logic you put forth, which I agree might have been what George was going for, is flawed and tasteless. Where's the George Lynch 9/11 guitar? Some Al Qaeda leader's face in the square. Synonymous with dive bombs, screaming 80's leads, outrageous, and ready for war! 

Is there any difference between those two? (In before edgelords try to be edgy in saying a 9/11 guitar would be cool.)


----------



## Leviathus

narad said:


> Well to be clear, I don't think anyone's ever going to suggest George put it on for political reasons -- that'd be pretty bizarre. It's just that it if you actually understand the historical context it was a pretty sad event, for both sides, and woeful ignorance to think "aw man, explosions, cool".
> 
> And I think the logic you put forth, which I agree might have been what George was going for, is flawed and tasteless. Where's the George Lynch 9/11 guitar? Some Al Qaeda leader's face in the square. Synonymous with dive bombs, screaming 80's leads, outrageous, and ready for war!
> 
> Is there any difference between those two? (In before edgelords try to be edgy in saying a 9/11 guitar would be cool.)



Well i think the guitar's cool man, idk what you want me to do.


----------



## narad

Leviathus said:


> Well i think the guitar's cool man, idk what you want me to do.



It is cool, I'm not asking you to defend liking it. I started that tangent to say hey, the more you think about it, isn't this really terrible historical reference to put on a guitar? I'm not judging you if you can look past it -- it's nostalgia now. But I wouldn't expect a similar guitar idea to get off the ground today.


----------



## Leviathus

narad said:


> It is cool, I'm not asking you to defend liking it. I started that tangent to say hey, the more you think about it, isn't this really terrible historical reference to put on a guitar? I'm not judging you if you can look past it -- it's nostalgia now. But I wouldn't expect a similar guitar idea to get off the ground today.



For sure they couldn't put out an "axis powers" guitar today.... but have you seen the "In My Dreams" video? waterproof?

It's also sort of ironic that it's a Japanese superstrat. IMO it's not worth being offended by.


----------



## eggy in a bready

narad said:


> Well to be clear, I don't think anyone's ever going to suggest George put it on for political reasons -- that'd be pretty bizarre. It's just that it if you actually understand the historical context it was a pretty sad event, for both sides, and woeful ignorance to think "aw man, explosions, cool".
> 
> And I think the logic you put forth, which I agree might have been what George was going for, is flawed and tasteless. Where's the George Lynch 9/11 guitar? Some Al Qaeda leader's face in the square. Synonymous with dive bombs, screaming 80's leads, outrageous, and ready for war!
> 
> Is there any difference between those two? (In before edgelords try to be edgy in saying a 9/11 guitar would be cool.)


I dunno man, i think it'd be pretty hard to make a 9/11 guitar in 1986, considering it uh... hadn't happened yet


----------



## Asphyxia

You could apparently get the September 11th Les Paul signed by Les Paul.
https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/september-11-memorial-guitar-signed-by-les-paul-1325900


----------



## USMarine75

I want one of them new Epiphone White Privilege V’s...


----------



## josh1

I just want a headless 7 string.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

I put myself on the Neural DSP Quad Cortex waiting list at NAMM... But now I'm just considering getting my down payment for that back and putting in an order for a Broderick 7 string. I've wanted one of these ever since they came out and it's flaring up again.


----------



## narad

Now I wish my JP-2C was a longhead.


----------



## Althos

My current GAS is Tim Henson's signature model, I dunno why, but there's something I love about it


----------



## Sogradde

narad said:


> [...]


Man, I sure didn't see you whining about one of those Daemoness guitars depicting witch burnings.


----------



## budda

Morningstar MC6. Then I can learn to program my axe fx to do what i want for inevitable band use.


----------



## Mattykoda

Samark said:


> View attachment 77170
> View attachment 77171
> View attachment 77172
> 
> 
> Can’t find a full photo of the guitar
> Might need to get a Floyd Rose equipped guitar in the arsenal
> 
> @Mattykoda



Haha they look great with the floyd. Still debating between a tremolo or evertune on one of mine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Althos said:


> My current GAS is Tim Henson's signature model, I dunno why, but there's something I love about it



That'd be a great guitar if it had a proper humbucker.


----------



## narad

Sogradde said:


> Man, I sure didn't see you whining about one of those Daemoness guitars depicting witch burnings.



I'm a bit worried if you can't see the difference between what it is considered art, that is exhibited in a museum -- i.e., a woodcut depiction of a historical event -- and a wacky amalgamation of 80's colors and an unrelated homage to teenage suicide soldiers. Originally, both based on similarly sad events, but the approach and intent are night and day. Again, 9/11 guitar or no?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ESP building kamikazes is the equivalent of Gibson showcasing all the Japanese that were executed as POWs/ evaporated by nukes or OD Guitars building a guitar glorifying the killing of Palestinians. It's unbelievably tasteless when you understand the historical context. The only way it could be worse is if Lynch had comissioned a Rape of Nanking/ Rape of Manila/ comfort girl/Unit 731 guitar....


----------



## Pietjepieter

Shit why is this one only for the japan market???


----------



## Sogradde

narad said:


> I'm a bit worried if you can't see the difference between what it is considered art, that is exhibited in a museum -- i.e., a woodcut depiction of a historical event -- and a wacky amalgamation of 80's colors and an unrelated homage to teenage suicide soldiers. Originally, both based on similarly sad events, but the approach and intent are night and day. Again, 9/11 guitar or no?


Because you decide what an artistical approach is, got it. Go ahead and make as many 9/11 Nazi Holocaust Corona Virus guitars as you like. I'm not bothered the slightest bit.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## narad

Sogradde said:


> Because you decide what an artistical approach is, got it. Go ahead and make as many 9/11 Nazi Holocaust Corona Virus guitars as you like. I'm not bothered the slightest bit.



Well I mean one is a historical artifact that is put in museums, that is discussed in art history class, and that we use to reconstruct an event that occurred before more reliable recording technology existed. The other is a George Lynch guitar. It is opinion on which one is art, but it's not a particularly contentious one.

And I mean, it's your opinion. But it was also your opinion that it would be a good idea to do a metal cover of a Selena Gomez song, so I don't know, maybe time for something new?


----------



## Sogradde

narad said:


> Well I mean one is a historical artifact that is put in museums, that is discussed in art history class, and that we use to reconstruct an event that occurred before more reliable recording technology existed. The other is a George Lynch guitar. It is opinion on which one is art, but it's not a particularly contentious one.
> 
> And I mean, it's your opinion. But it was also your opinion that it would be a good idea to do a metal cover of a Selena Gomez song, so I don't know, maybe time for something new?


There is actually a Kamikaze museum in Japan which depicts the same elements as the George Lynch guitar, minus the neon colours obviously. Maybe you wanna go there and protest them too?
Or maybe you just stop fetishizing japanese teenagers?

Show your band btw.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> ESP building kamikazes is the equivalent of Gibson showcasing all the Japanese that were executed as POWs/ evaporated by nukes or OD Guitars building a guitar glorifying the killing of Palestinians. It's unbelievably tasteless when you understand the historical context. The only way it could be worse is if Lynch had comissioned a Rape of Nanking/ Rape of Manila/ comfort girl/Unit 731 guitar....


Lol. Enjoy your time on my ignore list.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh no whatever will I do, the great space ace has ignored me. 
Your inability to actually contribute meaningfully to any conversation will be so greatly missed


----------



## Samark

Cool, let’s go back to posting pics of our GAS now


----------



## Krazy Kalle

josh1 said:


> I just want a headless 7 string.



Why don't you get one of those: https://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Hawker_Headless_727_BBR.html ?

I know it's not the most stunning guitars, but for that price you could mod it a little


----------



## KnightBrolaire

One of these days I'll actually manage to track down a kelly star ;_;


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Saw this RG670 in the usual pawn store I haunt. Been avoiding it for some time namely because I need RGs like I need holes to my head.






But with the new Dimarzo UtoPia set now available, this guitar seems like the perfect fit for them.


----------



## Leviathus

KnightBrolaire said:


> One of these days I'll actually manage to track down a kelly star ;_;



Dig that paintjob.


----------



## josh1




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Seabeast2000

josh1 said:


>


Did they stop making this AZ already? Can't seem to find it .


----------



## josh1

The906 said:


> Did they stop making this AZ already? Can't seem to find it .



They still make them but not in this finish.


----------



## Seabeast2000

josh1 said:


> They still make them but not in this finish.


Well that's a bummer.


----------



## josh1

The906 said:


> Well that's a bummer.


Good thing is this is the cheapest AZ you can find and the best finish in my opinion lol.


----------



## Kaura

Me:

Also me: "I will not google Fender matching headstock"


----------



## Zado




----------



## Ikke

For the Stef Carpenter and Ohumura in you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ikke said:


> For the Stef Carpenter and Ohumura in you.


gorgeous


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Ikke oooh my, very tasty


----------



## Samark




----------



## mlp187

Pietjepieter said:


> Shit why is this one only for the japan market???
> 
> View attachment 77219


Fuck yes. Wow... That is beautiful!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Way overpriced but damn I'd hit this:


----------



## Zado




----------



## buck fever

I’m always actively searching for these three models of RG. 

1077XL, 2077XL, and 2127x. I always seem to *just* miss them when they come around!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddammit why won't my gas for this amp go away


----------



## AC.Lin

It's always a terrible idea to use an online guitar builder to try things. It actually makes you want to buy it....
Yes, i've saved these pictures for later.


----------



## Samark

Had some GAS so I bought it


----------



## Zado

So apparently Herman Li PRS is going to be a thing


Far too thin for me tho.


----------



## xzacx

Zado said:


> So apparently Herman Li PRS is going to be a thing
> 
> 
> Far too thin for me tho.



That carved “switch cover” is a pretty cool feature. Still doesn’t look cool but much more premium way of doing it.


----------



## Deep Blue

Hoping that's the colour they go with for a production model, or an option if there are options. I personally love the thin body.


----------



## metal4life71

This
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/744219907149013198/visual-products/?entrySource=flashlight


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda got into a "Superstrat that got set in the sun too long" or "superstrat that got dunked in acid but taken out too soon" look mood.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So Ibby question...
Advertised as an RG2550 w/ EMG upgrade, 2011. Can't find it in the online catalogs. Wondering if this is a 3550 but not sure if its a Z or not. Its got a battery box, which seems to be original. 
Anyone?


----------



## odibrom

Looks like an RG2550Z Galaxy White (GW, _2008–2014)_... See https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG2550Z, click the picture and see the other photos, there's a white one. Battery box isn't original, since these guitars came with passive pickups.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The906 said:


> not sure if its a Z or not.



The Z on the serial numbers are based on the bridge (Z - Edge Zero w/Zero Point System), so yes, it's an RG2550Z. And as odibrom said, the 9V battery is a retrofit.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Thanks @Bloody_Inferno and @odibrom


----------



## MattNet

This Framus has been on my mind for a while. Especially considering it's only 6 pounds (chambered, seemingly pretty heavily).


----------



## Solodini

MattNet said:


> This Framus has been on my mind for a while. Especially considering it's only 6 pounds (chambered, seemingly pretty heavily).



I've really liked that shape since I saw Devin's other guitar player using one.


----------



## Randy

One of the nicer Framus outlines I've seen.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## littlebadboy

An Aristides 060.


----------



## MadYarpen

This one doesn't stop haunting me. Nothing out of this world, just so much to my taste...

https://www.solar-guitars.com/product/v2-7c-carbon-black-matte/


----------



## Samark

Samark said:


> View attachment 77538
> View attachment 77539
> View attachment 77540
> View attachment 77541
> Had some GAS so I bought it



Well, had to commission a build with this, didn’t I?



Colour TBD


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Well, had to commission a build with this, didn’t I?
> View attachment 77848
> 
> 
> Colour TBD



White. With the white EMGS...


----------



## Kaura

Wish I was left-handed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is 1000% not helping me curb my GAS for another aristides.


----------



## Leviathus

^Love that finish. I can't tell if that's a third green knob though.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Leviathus said:


> ^Love that finish. I can't tell if that's a third green knob though.


Maybe a coloured killswitch like on the old Gibson Buckethead sigs?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Leviathus said:


> ^Love that finish. I can't tell if that's a third green knob though.


It's an arcade style killswitch


----------



## gunch

A DSL40C combo cut down into a head


----------



## mlp187

Samark said:


> Well, had to commission a build with this, didn’t I?
> View attachment 77848
> 
> 
> Colour TBD


Can you tell me a little more about this guitar? Is this a Horizon fr27? It's now on my GAS list and in my heart.


----------



## jephjacques

soon...


----------



## odibrom

jephjacques said:


> soon...
> View attachment 78163



Mandatory NGD with pics when it arrives. *DON'T FAIL ON US...* or else


----------



## duffbeer33

jephjacques said:


> soon...
> View attachment 78163



Wow what is that? Fishman moderns and hipshot noted...


----------



## gunch

duffbeer33 said:


> Wow what is that? Fishman moderns and hipshot noted...



Aristides


----------



## Curt

If I get this new job, this might be in the cards within the year.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

One day, this will be mine.


----------



## Anquished

Miss having an 8 string, would also be a cool little modding platform.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Fuck I don't know if i can control myself if this one keeps getting cheaper....

please someone buy it..


----------



## narad

Damn, who made that one? Resolution on the logo isn't quite legible.


----------



## mlp187

narad said:


> Damn, who made that one? Resolution on the logo isn't quite legible.


Manton. I can't find where to buy this though. Because I am inept.


----------



## Pietjepieter

It’s on reverb


----------



## jephjacques

Quick google tells me it's a small-scale luthier from the UK, that's a hell of a price for those features.


----------



## Pietjepieter

huh that was quick, listed sold now.... coincidence....? or who has it


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Currently these two are on the top of the hurt list.


----------



## mrpanoff

sleewell said:


>



What's that?


----------



## Pietjepieter

mrpanoff said:


> What's that?



That's a Dunable guitar, i believe the model is called cyclops, and it is special because dunable does not build that much 7 strings!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Holy Hoshino Gakki!!


----------



## Spicypickles

That’s my favorite burst, natural to black edges, but this burl shit is out of control


----------



## jephjacques

I'm pretty tired of burl tops in general but that works BEAUTIFULLY.


----------



## jephjacques

Three days


----------



## Xaeldaren

jephjacques said:


> View attachment 78293
> 
> 
> Three days



A tone knob? Filthy casual. 

Really though, that's tasteful and monstrous. In about five years I might be able to get my own


----------



## jephjacques

Tone knobs are good, actually

turn that fucker all the way down, use your neck pickup and a ton of distortion

welcome to you're doom


----------



## Xaeldaren

Yes, but then how would I get my ears to bleed?


----------



## jephjacques

MORE VOLUME


----------



## gunch

jephjacques said:


> MORE VOLUME



A sunn or matamp that can kill small animals


----------



## ThomasUV777

I used to hate MM JP models. Then I woke up and needed to have this. It's on its way.


----------



## natedog_approved

ThomasUV777 said:


> I used to hate MM JP models. Then I woke up and needed to have this. It's on its way.



I'm not typically a fan of these either but that color looks nice, what is it?

Also, I'm sure you're exaggerating a bit about waking up and making that purchase, but damn I hate you. I've been trying to save for a new axe for years and something always ends up eating into my funds.


----------



## ThomasUV777

natedog_approved said:


> I'm not typically a fan of these either but that color looks nice, what is it?
> 
> Also, I'm sure you're exaggerating a bit about waking up and making that purchase, but damn I hate you. I've been trying to save for a new axe for years and something always ends up eating into my funds.



JPX-7 model, really love the purple. Yeah it's a bit exaggerated, but I did really hate those things in a past life. Then I played one, even mocking it before I played it. The playability is just out of this world. 

Hate you too <3


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

ThomasUV777 said:


> I used to hate MM JP models. Then I woke up and needed to have this. It's on its way.


This truly is the most beautiful iteration of the JP model. Well now it's my GAS as well.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I always called Hermansson Amps the european Fortin (or is Fortin the American Larry? )

So seeing this is just


----------



## prlgmnr

I like how he took precaution against anyone seeing that image and being all "who's that guy?"


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> I like how he took precaution against anyone seeing that image and being all "who's that guy?"



I'd recognize Marshall anywhere.


----------



## jephjacques

That's ozzy osbourne you absolute plebians


----------



## Samark

I didn't end up finishing the build as I chose another guitar, but it came out insanely good I think


----------



## gunshow86de

The purple 7-string Destroyer in this vid;



And in case you need a fun reaction .gif


----------



## Lukhas

I simply cannot afford it (even though in absolute terms, it's not _that _expensive), but this hits the right buttons. It's a modded RG2020X to look like a JPM, making it a JPM lookalike with a piezo pickup.
https://reverb.com/item/31248367-ib...rt-camo-mod-graphtech-ghost-preamp-2000-japan


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been playing my SC-607B a lot lately, and TBH...





I'd love a 6-string version.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been playing my SC-607B a lot lately, and TBH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a 6-string version.


I REALLY want the new one in Sonic Blue.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> I REALLY want the new one in Sonic Blue.



I dig both of the new sig models. I really want the SC-200 though because of the 2 pickups and the reverse headstock. I can have a babby version of my 7-string.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I dig both of the new sig models. I really want the SC-200 though because of the 2 pickups and the reverse headstock. I can have a babby version of my 7-string.


Oh I didn't even realize the difference in headstocks. The reverse definitely looks awesome! Too bad the Sonic Blue one doesn't have the reverse.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

iz purdy soundin


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> iz purdy soundin







KnightBrolaire said:


> iz purdy soundin



I already like this dude more than that Sin dude.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I already like this dude more than that Sin dude.


no idea who you're talking about.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> no idea who you're talking about.



Dude's in Ministry with Sin Quirin (?). Sin is the guy that Al considers his right hand dude in the band... And is also an alleged pedo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude's in Ministry with Sin Quirin (?). Sin is the guy that Al considers his right hand dude in the band... And is also an alleged pedo.


ah had no idea he's in ministry


----------



## Werecow

KnightBrolaire said:


> iz purdy soundin




That's the first Wizard clip i've really loved, but that might be because it's a room mic. Nearly everything i've heard before has been close mic'd and sounded meh to me. I've spent most my life not being able to really get into Marshally amps though.


----------



## Werecow

gunshow86de said:


> And in case you need a fun reaction .gif



The gif looks like he's gone full Tenacious D


----------



## ThomasUV777

gunshow86de said:


> And in case you need a fun reaction .gif



Shit's hilarious :') What are the keywords to find this in Giphy?


----------



## gunshow86de

ThomasUV777 said:


> Shit's hilarious :') What are the keywords to find this in Giphy?


I made it from the Youtube video, it's pretty easy to do on Giphy.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I'm GAS'ing pretty damn hard for an Ibanez RG2027XL right now! 
Soooooo sexy! 




https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rg2027xl_00_01.html

Not going to happen though. I recently started playing bass in a band and have a new bass on the way, so I'm not really planning on buying anything else in the foreseeable future.
It's good to have something to dream about


----------



## KnightBrolaire

trying to distract myself from wizards with something much more attainable


----------



## narad

Man, this is insane. 7 string fretless. Can't say it's GAS because I don't know what I'd do with it, but awesome guitar for sale over on rig-talk:


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Pietjepieter

narad said:


> Man, this is insane. 7 string fretless. Can't say it's GAS because I don't know what I'd do with it, but awesome guitar for sale over on rig-talk:



Gary Kramer guitars are awesome, and this one is no exception!


----------



## Pietjepieter

Sort of semi-gas for this one, it is a 7 string jazz master, with bare knuckle etc, super cool... only not a fan of relic guitars, a guitar should age from playing not on purpose!


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> Man, this is insane. 7 string fretless. Can't say it's GAS because I don't know what I'd do with it, but awesome guitar for sale over on rig-talk:



Get an Ibanez RG7321 (I like their necks) or 7421, remove its frets/replace them with wood inserts and install a Sustainiac system. Feel free to upgrade tuners, nut and bridge pickup as well...

Thank me later.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Man, this is insane. 7 string fretless. Can't say it's GAS because I don't know what I'd do with it, but awesome guitar for sale over on rig-talk:



love me some Gary Kramer Guitars. Always wanted one of the R type.


----------



## Protestheriphery

Last week I was GASing hard for a 61 SG reissue. I've always wanted one. Not sure if the neck will be thin enough though. So I'm kind of over it. Maybe in the distant future I might have an opportunity.


I decided an Ibanez Prestige rg652fx will treat me a lot better. I never have to be concerned about potential baseball bat necks or tuning drama with RGs. This one is so simplified and perfect for my needs.


----------



## bmth4111

Pietjepieter said:


> View attachment 78818
> 
> 
> Sort of semi-gas for this one, it is a 7 string jazz master, with bare knuckle etc, super cool... only not a fan of relic guitars, a guitar should age from playing not on purpose!




Woooahhh. That thing is so gorgeous, shoot I don't mind the relic at all and those block inlays work(and I hate inlays).

What guitar brand is that?!


----------



## Randy

KnightBrolaire said:


> trying to distract myself from wizards with something much more attainable




Great tone, although Rob Arnold seems like a 'tone in the fingers' kinda guy. That's actually the 'stiffest' I think I've ever heard a 5150 variant.


----------



## Randy




----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


> Great tone, although Rob Arnold seems like a 'tone in the fingers' kinda guy. That's actually the 'stiffest' I think I've ever heard a 5150 variant.



Roseanne Barr’s husband?



Randy said:


> View attachment 78831



Guitar + Windchimes? Sweet.


----------



## Randy

USMarine75 said:


> Roseanne Barr’s husband?



Samuel L. Jackson in Jurassic Park, actually.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I used to get serious case of animalistic lust for LP Juniors, now Specials have taken over.






Either Gibson or Epiphone, as long as it's a Special in TV yellow.


----------



## Pietjepieter

bmth4111 said:


> Woooahhh. That thing is so gorgeous, shoot I don't mind the relic at all and those block inlays work(and I hate inlays).
> 
> What guitar brand is that?!



It is a Lootnick, small polisch luther

www.lootnick.com/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Half gassing for this


----------



## Randy




----------



## Brutal08

Gassed for this recently... Damn crisis canadian money aint worth nothing...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddammit esp needs to make this a production model. Bastards only release RS models in japan or through the custom shop ;_;


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> goddammit esp needs to make this a production model. Bastards only release RS models in japan or through the custom shop ;_;



German carves are always welcome.


----------



## park0496

Huge GAS for the Roope ESPs... missed out on this one posted on reverb Sunday. Prefer the reversed headstock one though..


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That's pretty killer looking. Wish they'd do an Akira Takasaki one in America, but then again, I doubt most Americans would know who he is.


----------



## budda

Epi explorer?

Realistically not getting another guitar for a year or two, but I only have 1 mahogany neck in the stable.


----------



## josh1




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Filipino in me really wants this pedal.  Plus having a drive/boost/slap delay in one does sound appealing in it's own right.


----------



## gunch

budda said:


> Epi explorer?
> 
> Realistically not getting another guitar for a year or two, but I only have 1 mahogany neck in the stable.



FWIW AMS is blowing out the Epi Lee Malia RD for 599


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> FWIW AMS is blowing out the Epi Lee Malia RD for 599



My brother has one of those, he digs it.


----------



## USMarine75

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The Filipino in me really wants this pedal.  Plus having a drive/boost/slap delay in one does sound appealing in it's own right.



The demos I've seen were nice... but that price not so much.



gunch said:


> FWIW AMS is blowing out the Epi Lee Malia RD for 599



Damn... Worth it just for those pickups alone.


----------



## gabito

I'd love one of these.


----------



## gunshow86de

Oh man, gotta get my hands on some True Temperament strings!


----------



## buck fever

She’s arriving by EOD today! So excited!


----------



## BigViolin

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's pretty killer looking. Wish they'd do an Akira Takasaki one in America, but then again, I doubt most Americans would know who he is.



Just let it go man.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> FWIW AMS is blowing out the Epi Lee Malia RD for 599


dammit I read this as if the explorer version was on sale.


----------



## AltecGreen

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's pretty killer looking. Wish they'd do an Akira Takasaki one in America, but then again, I doubt most Americans would know who he is.




I don't think that is unlikely. Akira has his own guitar company, Killer. Those guitars are already made by ESP so I can't think of ESP doing a ESP branded signature.


----------



## Solodini

gabito said:


> I'd love one of these.


Always on my GAS list.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

USMarine75 said:


> The demos I've seen were nice... but that price not so much.





Price is steep, but considering it's a 3 in one pedal (in this case a Herculean V2, with added boost and echo delay) the price point makes sense.


----------



## narad

Hermoine Ganger: "No, it's SusmaryOHHsep"


----------



## JD27

So you're saying there's a chance!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> So you're saying there's a chance!


my body is ready


----------



## Samark




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I kinda need this very much, too bad about the ridiculously high price.


----------



## maliciousteve

GASing for these recently. No chance of affording any of them though


----------



## Randy




----------



## Metropolis

It's calling me, especially that combination of maple board and bright color. And I don't even like floating bridges that much...


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I don't believe there's a cure for my GAS, but I always wanted either a 7 string acrylic-bodied Mockingbird or Iceman with a 28" scale neck.


----------



## odibrom

Carl Kolchak said:


> I don't believe there's a cure for my GAS, but I always wanted either a *7 string acrylic-bodied Mockingbird* or Iceman with a 28" scale neck.



I've played one about 20 years ago ata local music industry fair... It felt nice at the time but I can't say any more than that..


----------



## Randy

Carl Kolchak said:


> I don't believe there's a cure for my GAS, but I always wanted either a 7 string acrylic-bodied Mockingbird or Iceman with a 28" scale neck.



Could get one of those 6-string Mockingbirds from the early 2000s, route for 7- string pups, etc. and get a conversion neck made. That wouldn't be impossibly expensive.


----------



## Aewrik

Metropolis said:


> It's calling me, especially that combination of maple board and bright color. And I don't even like floating bridges that much...



Haha, you're in for a treat when you se "real" pictures of it!


----------



## Metropolis

Aewrik said:


> Haha, you're in for a treat when you se "real" pictures of it!


----------



## USMarine75

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Price is steep, but considering it's a 3 in one pedal (in this case a Herculean V2, with added boost and echo delay) the price point makes sense.




Meh... $300 still seems steep for a YT'ers sig pedal, even if it s 3-in-1. YMMV

Hell... I love the Koch Koch amp... but I'll wait until I can score one down the road for $1500 lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Random recollection I need to resolve.....
Who's got a sig guitar amp but its from a bass amp company? Little solid state head unit IIRC. Someone semi-famous or once more famous I think.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> Random recollection I need to resolve.....
> Who's got a sig guitar amp but its from a bass amp company? Little solid state head unit IIRC. Someone semi-famous or once more famous I think.



Markbass/DV Mark? The Eric Gales head?


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Markbass/DV Mark? The Eric Gales head?



that might be it, but I don't actually know who Eric Gales is w/o looking him up. So I don't know. Maybe another Mark guitar artist?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> that might be it, but I don't actually know who Eric Gales is w/o looking him up. So I don't know. Maybe another Mark guitar artist?



http://www.dvmark.it/products/heads/

They made several of them.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.dvmark.it/products/heads/
> 
> They made several of them.



Must be it, thanks man. I was over on the Mark Bass site finding nothing DOH!

EDIT: Greg Howe is the guy.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I kinda need this very much, too bad about the ridiculously high price.


I made an oopsie


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fender-esque guitars with block inlays and binding will always be a yes.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Zado




----------



## Fluence of Shred

Oni Essi - (my last guitar buy if it happens )View media item 2919View media item 2918View media item 2917View media item 2916View media item 2915View media item 2914


----------



## technomancer

Fluence of Shred said:


> (my last guitar buy if it happens )


----------



## AltecGreen

Fluence of Shred said:


> Oni Essi - (my last guitar buy if it happens )View media item 2919View media item 2918View media item 2917View media item 2916View media item 2915View media item 2914



That particular guitar keeps popping up here. It was sold soon after I returned from Japan. I almost bought that specific guitar since I had a chance to see it in Osaka. 

Here it was on the racks.


----------



## gunch

You know what, this has been sitting for years on Rondo, I kind of want it


----------



## gunch

Gretsch G2210 Streamliner 
Allegedly these are killer for the money


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


>



How dare they copy ESP's lawsuit headstock.


----------



## gunshow86de

gunshow86de said:


> Got bit by the mandolin bug a few months back, almost time to upgrade from my $50 toy mando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.reverb.com/image/upl...upersize/v1555449525/xfan0slz1h5mlscvzhc0.jpg



With all the posts in this thread, I finally followed through and bought one.


----------



## Samark




----------



## Spicypickles

I’ve always wanted one of those KH-3’s.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## A-Branger

USMarine75 said:


>


its like they purposely want the headstock to snap. The only thing preventing that guitar from moving around in the case is the headstock, who designed that case???

as for the guitar, beautiful finish/wood/color/theme... shape is a bit meh, but its beautiful indeed


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Good point on the case... needs a molded and padded cut-out that fits the body shape a little more. As is, it looks like a quick jerk backwards and the tip of that head-stock might hit the inside corner of the case... right between the two corner pad pieces.


----------



## StevenC

A-Branger said:


> its like they purposely want the headstock to snap. The only thing preventing that guitar from moving around in the case is the headstock, who designed that case???
> 
> as for the guitar, beautiful finish/wood/color/theme... shape is a bit meh, but its beautiful indeed


Looks like every other G&G industry standard case in the world to me.


----------



## A-Branger

StevenC said:


> Looks like every other G&G industry standard case in the world to me.


never seen those :/

all the cases I ahve seen have more moulded sections, so the guitar movement gets restricted (front to back) by the horn and back of the guitar (where the strap pins are), no by the headstock-back of the guitar. And usually theres more neck support.

but yeh I google them and youa re right, its a G&G generic case

still I dont feel comfortable with the guitar being snug in the case by the headstock


----------



## Ikke

I like this. It's like Tele and a Sottile had a child. 

Caesar SC627


----------



## Albake21

Ikke said:


> I like this. It's like Tele and a Sottile had a child.
> 
> Caesar SC627


Wow... Reminds me of a black machine, but it's a tele. One of the only teles I really like!


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


>



that the Mateus Asato sig?


----------



## USMarine75

Ikke said:


> I like this. It's like Tele and a Sottile had a child.
> 
> Caesar SC627



what is the price range?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75 said:


> that the Mateus Asato sig?



Yep!


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yep!


 
My penis recognized it immediately... because I had a massive GAS boner. So much want for that. 

I’ll be back in the states for a year and I was going to buy one nice high end S-style guitar. Can’t decide between that and the Schecter Nick Johnston. Or a Tom Anderson. Or a Grey Guitar. Or Xotic. Or one of those Japanese market s-style posted here the other day


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was watching some live recordings of Heaven and Hell

...Bad idea






Iommi's tone during those tours and that album was fucking HUGE.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was watching some live recordings of Heaven and Hell
> 
> ...Bad idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iommi's tone during those tours and that album was fucking HUGE.



Don't forget the TI Treble Booster.


----------



## Samark




----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Spent some time in the Halo guitars custom tool and came up with these
all 30' scale length
all 7 string
all alder body with bolt on maple neck
and Seymour Duncan Alpha Omega


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

This thing gave me serious GAS


----------



## technomancer

View media item 2976


----------



## Kaura

My heart literally skipped a beat when I saw all those guitars, let alone Mustangs with matching headstocks. This dude is literally living my dream.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## jephjacques

soon...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jephjacques said:


> soon...
> View attachment 79928


hella jelly


----------



## Leviathus

That's one stoner paintjob on that Aristides, i dig it.


----------



## gunch

lmao weedstides


----------



## jephjacques

420 djent it


----------



## Samark

technomancer said:


> View media item 2976



Can't we just have one day without Koa gas?


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Since a Dingwall NG-2 5 string is around $3500 AUD


----------



## jephjacques

tbh I own a NG-2 and that LTD is probably way better anyway, the chinese Dingwalls aren't bad but they really only do one thing and the pickups aren't great


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

jephjacques said:


> tbh I own a NG-2 and that LTD is probably way better anyway, the chinese Dingwalls aren't bad but they really only do one thing and the pickups aren't great


Well that makes me feel better about not being able to afford a Dingwall.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Still infatuated by the gold Pia.






And the green one ain't bad too.


----------



## Aewrik

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Still infatuated by the gold Pia.
> 
> And the green one ain't bad too.



Pink and Gold, baby!






Personally, my GAS for this beauty is reaching dangerous levels. S5221BWE


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I still want it even though it got sold.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> I still want it even though it got sold.
> View attachment 79947



Who's the builder?

Ah, tracked it down. Damn, that's one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Who's the builder?
> 
> Ah, tracked it down. Damn, that's one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen:


Yeah it's RIP guitars out of Utah. Rob (the builder) is also one of the guitarists in Toxic Holocaust.


----------



## jephjacques

As a hardcore Warrior shape convert, that thing looks comfy as fuck


----------



## xzacx

HS config too? Only thing that could have made this any cooler was a top-mount Floyd.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I also regret not buying this when I had the chance


----------



## xzacx

KnightBrolaire said:


> I also regret not buying this when I had the chance
> View attachment 79965


The 2" fan makes me not regret missing it, but it sure looks killer.


----------



## narad




----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah it's RIP guitars out of Utah. Rob (the builder) is also one of the guitarists in Toxic Holocaust.



_Rob the builder_.
Couldn't help but chuckle.


----------



## mbardu

narad said:


>



James oh James...why do you keep with that headstock...whyyyyy?
We could have such a beautiful thing going on.


----------



## narad

mbardu said:


> James oh James...why do you keep with that headstock...whyyyyy?
> We could have such a beautiful thing going on.



I know! If it had a proper match or a black headstock, I'd be en route to Korea to nab that thing. Well... virus aside.

Edit: oh, actually I maybe misread - don't mind the design. Just the wrong color for that one.


----------



## mbardu

narad said:


> I know! If it had a proper match or a black headstock, I'd be en route to Korea to nab that thing. Well... virus aside.
> 
> Edit: oh, actually I maybe misread - don't mind the design. Just the wrong color for that one.



Oh you're right, it's _also _the wrong color 
Can't argue with the quality of a Tyler though.


----------



## Thaeon

narad said:


> I know! If it had a proper match or a black headstock, I'd be en route to Korea to nab that thing. Well... virus aside.
> 
> Edit: oh, actually I maybe misread - don't mind the design. Just the wrong color for that one.



I didn't like his headstock design much either at first. It grew on me. His guitars are nothing short of stunning. From what I understand, with me having a preference for vintage feel, I'd probably love playing them too.


----------



## mbardu

Since we're talking about GAS, here's one that caught my eye






Although I don't know why, but my GAS level has been at the lowest for years since I got my last 7.

Finally getting out of that whole "How many guitars does a guitar player need? -_just _one more" phase.
Although that green Aristides on the previous page sure looked tasty.


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


>



Oh man I love this finish, although I do wish the headstock matched. I know it gets a lot of hate but I think it's one of the best headstock designs ever. The way the logo actually wraps the side and it compliments the shape and angles of pickguard and body is just perfect from a design standpoint. A Tyler would be my next purchase if I wasn't playing 7s 99% of the time anymore.



Thaeon said:


> I didn't like his headstock design much either at first. It grew on me. His guitars are nothing short of stunning. From what I understand, with me having a preference for vintage feel, I'd probably love playing them too.



Greatest necks of all time.


----------



## sighval

Dang.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## mbardu

sighval said:


> Dang.
> 
> View attachment 80113
> View attachment 80114



Whelp I'm gonna need a minute to catch my breath.


----------



## RiksRiks

narad said:


>



So when I was in Japan I saw one of these Tyler in a Shimamura Gakki near my place, didn't even bother to ask for it because the headstock was so ugly I immediately thought it was some average tele knock off. After reading comments about the quality of these I can't help but regret it a little. 

Maybe someday.


----------



## Boofchuck

sighval said:


> Dang.


Dang.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

sighval said:


> Dang.





Boofchuck said:


> Dang.


Dang.


----------



## narad

RiksRiks said:


> So when I was in Japan I saw one of these Tyler in a Shimamura Gakki near my place, didn't even bother to ask for it because the headstock was so ugly I immediately thought it was some average tele knock off. After reading comments about the quality of these I can't help but regret it a little.
> 
> Maybe someday.



Well I mean, it's an American brand. My all accounts the US ones are at least as good as the Japanese ones, and probably more readily available near you.

When the Japanese line first came out they were about $3k all day long, and at that price the performance/cost ratio was pretty phenomenal. That lasted all of 6 months and now there are some priced evenly with the US shop, and it's hard to justify.


----------



## Vede

narad said:


>


Can someone please explain Tyler guitars to me? I love the way some of them look (especially THIS one), and I even dig the headstock! But it seems like there are hundreds of them on Reverb and most are substantially more expensive than a comparably equipped Suhr. Some of them get almost into PRS Private Stock territory. Why? (You’ll want to say, “because that’s what the market will bear”, but WHY will the market bear it???)


----------



## RiksRiks

narad said:


> Well I mean, it's an American brand. My all accounts the US ones are at least as good as the Japanese ones, and probably more readily available near you.
> 
> When the Japanese line first came out they were about $3k all day long, and at that price the performance/cost ratio was pretty phenomenal. That lasted all of 6 months and now there are some priced evenly with the US shop, and it's hard to justify.



To be fair, I haven't really looked for a Tyler here in Mexico. 

What I can say, however, is that in the biggest musical store here in the city I live in, is a 2016 LTD Hetfield's Truckster with a super duper ding in the back and another in the front that they sell for almost a grand. Yup, that is the rarest you'll see around. In the biggest store. 

I would need to go to the US to see one of these. 

How much are the US shops ones?


----------



## narad

Vede said:


> Can someone please explain Tyler guitars to me? I love the way some of them look (especially THIS one), and I even dig the headstock! But it seems like there are hundreds of them on Reverb and most are substantially more expensive than a comparably equipped Suhr. Some of them get almost into PRS Private Stock territory. Why? (You’ll want to say, “because that’s what the market will bear”, but WHY will the market bear it???)



I agree with you -- though they offer some stuff you don't see typically on Suhrs. Namely the finishes, which are very polarizing, but for the 10 guys that hate "alien guano", there's some guy that just has to have it. I'm kind of that way with the jimburst finishes. Some also have mamywo bodies, which is different. And their EQ circuits are more modern and useful, midboost on strats is usually pretty great. Made in smaller numbers than Suhr as well.



RiksRiks said:


> How much are the US shops ones?



$4-6k-ish.


----------



## xzacx

Vede said:


> Can someone please explain Tyler guitars to me? I love the way some of them look (especially THIS one), and I even dig the headstock! But it seems like there are hundreds of them on Reverb and most are substantially more expensive than a comparably equipped Suhr. Some of them get almost into PRS Private Stock territory. Why? (You’ll want to say, “because that’s what the market will bear”, but WHY will the market bear it???)



I'm not really a bolt-on fan, but to me Tylers are as good as bolt-ons get. IMO, they're a couple tiers above Suhrs—whether or not it's worth the price increase (although I think some Suhrs have gotten just about as expensive) is up for debate, but I think they pretty objectively have a more refined level of finishing (for example, the fretboard edges are so rolled they almost feel scalloped), much more originality, and awesome electronics. All that said though, the necks alone are what sold me...best way to describe it is just the most perfect Les Paul neck ever but unfinished and on a super Strat.

This one belongs to a friend of mine, that I've borrowed for extended periods of time. I'm sure I'll end up buying it from him some day, just been looking for 7s only lately. There are actually a couple Tyler 7s out there that were supposedly made for Michael Landau The only one I've ever seen for sale had a giant crack all the way through the body—still regret passing on it despite that.


----------



## Randy

narad said:


>



I plowed through a Tyler accurate body/neck combo (including the terribad headstock) to transplant my JTV-69 guts into, got everything done up to fretwork and finish, then stalled because the output jack cavity needs to be deeper than any tools I have in the shop, and the stock tuning selector is unnecessarily thick (like, 1.5" alone) and interferes with the neck heel recess too much.

This has me thinking about dusting it off though.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


>


The only thing that would make that better if the top were just splotchy paint instead of wood.

The only headstock better than the Tyler headstock is the Schecter shuttlestock on Dann Huff's old guitars.


----------



## jephjacques

Tylers are hilariously expensive, but if I were looking to drop that kind of cash on a 6 string, I'd probably pick one up over a comparably priced Suhr. I'd still prefer a tricked-out Anderson to either, especially now that they make 24-fret models.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## narad

The rest of this guitar is just normal over-the-top mess, but the way the headstock turned out is awesome! I would love a Tyler that had these colors in this more subdued way:


----------



## USMarine75

Vede said:


> Can someone please explain Tyler guitars to me? I love the way some of them look (especially THIS one), and I even dig the headstock! But it seems like there are hundreds of them on Reverb and most are substantially more expensive than a comparably equipped Suhr. Some of them get almost into PRS Private Stock territory. Why? (You’ll want to say, “because that’s what the market will bear”, but WHY will the market bear it???)



JT is another one of the CA master builders that got his start modding Fenders for artists. I think his famous client was Michael Landau IIRC? He's been making them since the 70s. The headstock was obviously his way of not getting sued by Fender when he started making his own masterbuilt guitars in the 80s/90s lol.

Siimilar to Sunset Customs, Lipe, Trussart, etc.


----------



## USMarine75

Always wanted to try one of these... MF has clearance for 799 shipped.

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amp...le-6-40w-all-tube-guitar-head/j07707000000000


----------



## USMarine75

The onboard preamp on these is killer.

Wildwood stocks them if anyone is interested.


----------



## park0496

USMarine75 said:


> Always wanted to try one of these... MF has clearance for 799 shipped.
> 
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amp...le-6-40w-all-tube-guitar-head/j07707000000000
> 
> View attachment 80309



Looks like it’s actually $720 with the “Warehouse Clearance Sale: Additional 10% off auto-applied”


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Always wanted to try one of these... MF has clearance for 799 shipped.
> 
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amp...le-6-40w-all-tube-guitar-head/j07707000000000
> 
> View attachment 80309



I remember Ola demoing one those. Going straight in. Fucking brutal as shit.


----------



## USMarine75

park0496 said:


> Looks like it’s actually $720 with the “Warehouse Clearance Sale: Additional 10% off auto-applied”





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember Ola demoing one those. Going straight in. Fucking brutal as shit.



I feel like it's one of those hidden gems that is prob great but nobody seems to actually own one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I feel like it's one of those hidden gems that is prob great but nobody seems to actually own one.


 DV Mark doesn't seem to be that much promoted in the US. Not as mic as Markbass.


----------



## Samark




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Rusti gets some of the best koa I've ever seen


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

From Red Layer Guitars Instagram page
https://www.instagram.com/p/B_ISAJzHTVY/


----------



## Samark




----------



## IbanezDaemon

This has popped up for sale. OTT...like big time but I dig it. Must resist buying but tempted:


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro




----------



## USMarine75

There is a Hermansson modded Mesa Tripe Rec on Reverb for $1500/obo!!!


----------



## Spicypickles

That thing sounds great, but it’s missing a bit of body or “assend” or something.....


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Seriously cannot get over how sexy sea-foam, dark roasted-maple ( jatoba fret-board), and gold hrdwre are together. Titans or Juggs + SS frets would knock this outta the park.


----------



## Randy

What is it, a Jake Bowen AZ?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

RGA42-HP


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

i would love to put some Silos in that Ibanez


----------



## Aewrik

High Plains Drifter said:


> Seriously cannot get over how sexy sea-foam, dark roasted-maple ( jatoba fret-board), and gold hrdwre are together. Titans or *UGGS *+ SS frets would knock this outta the park.


----------



## USMarine75

^ Uggs probably sound better than Juggs.

Forgot how much I wanted one of these:


----------



## odibrom

USMarine75 said:


> ^ Uggs probably sound better than Juggs.
> 
> Forgot how much I wanted one of these:



That's a Moog guitar, isn't it? Can't that guitar either do infinite sustain as well as kill it with the same circuitry, in order to emulate short sustain string instruments? Probably I'm completely wrong, please enlighten me/us...


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> That's a Moog guitar, isn't it? Can't that guitar either do infinite sustain as well as kill it with the same circuitry, in order to emulate short sustain string instruments? Probably I'm completely wrong, please enlighten me/us...



You're correct. There's sustainers and dampners on it.


----------



## odibrom

What happened to it? It didn't fly out very much did it? Guitar players are a bunch of traditionalists and conformists, anything out of the ordinary is doomed to fail... DAMN YOU GUITAR PLAYERS!...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> What happened to it? It didn't fly out very much did it? Guitar players are a bunch of traditionalists and conformists, anything out of the ordinary is doomed to fail... DAMN YOU GUITAR PLAYERS!...


I think they were like 5k usd and a limited run. Idk, I haven't heard about them in like 10 years lol


----------



## Metropolis

High Plains Drifter said:


> Seriously cannot get over how sexy sea-foam, dark roasted-maple ( jatoba fret-board), and gold hrdwre are together. Titans or Juggs + SS frets would knock this outta the park.



I like the looks of new high performance series, but it turns me off that in reality they're just over spec'd standard series models. They should have got at least better hardware and multi-piece necks with the price. Which makes me think how much roasted neck adds to it?

Thread about XL7 Ibanez made me gas a little bit of 27" or 26,5" scale length sevenstring. I forgot these have reverse headstocks


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Metropolis said:


> I like the looks of new high performance series, but it turns me off that in reality they're just over spec'd standard series models. They should have got at least better hardware and multi-piece necks with the price. Which makes me think how much roasted neck adds to it?



Yeah... It's mostly just aesthetic GAS that I'm feeling but for under $800 it holds my attention. Replace the nut, tuners, and pickups and it's a winner aside from no stainless frets. It's just a super sexy platform imo.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think they were like 5k usd and a limited run. Idk, I haven't heard about them in like 10 years lol



I came across it because I was going through my old wish lists on MusiciansFriend I haven'y looked at in years. Was $5999 and the few on Reverb are $4-8k. I remember being enamored with the possibilities. But hey, I also own (and LOVE) a Gibson Robot V so what do I know.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Metropolis said:


> I like the looks of new high performance series, but it turns me off that in reality they're just over spec'd standard series models. They should have got at least better hardware and multi-piece necks with the price. Which makes me think how much roasted neck adds to it?
> 
> Thread about XL7 Ibanez made me gas a little bit of 27" or 26,5" scale length sevenstring. I forgot these have reverse headstocks


I'm considering this as my next Guitar cause I don't have a 7 string yet but I wanna have it resprayed to Seafoam Green like the RGA, Hipshot Ibby bridge and an Impulse set from BK


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> There is a Hermansson modded Mesa Tripe Rec on Reverb for $1500/obo!!!




So who bought it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> So who bought it?


I thought you did


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think they were like 5k usd and a limited run. Idk, I haven't heard about them in like 10 years lol



Now that you mention it I kind of remember (at the time) seeing the price tag and think... "next please... 7 stringer if possible."


----------



## narad

This one was probably worth grabbing:






https://reverb.com/item/4224436-2009-moog-guitar-paul-vo-collector-s-edition


----------



## Aewrik

I am so glad this guitar is only 25.5"...
https://www.ibanez.com/jp/products/detail/rg8527z_02.html







Haha, speaking of Sea Foam Green and Ibanez HP:


----------



## Crundles

Occasionally I remember that Aristides did a pink Sunset Sparkle, and start thinking that maybe I *should *look to move to another country instead of broiling in eastern Europe.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> This one was probably worth grabbing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/4224436-2009-moog-guitar-paul-vo-collector-s-edition



omg that price ugh



KnightBrolaire said:


> I thought you did



I would have but I had already pulled the trigger on something else like 10 min before I saw that Hermansson.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

DAAAAAAAMN, BC Rich


----------



## gunch

gunch's random thought of the day:

Black pearloid binding would have went over lot better for LTD/Schecter and now BCR instead of ablone, less (less) gaudy and decidedly more "metul"


----------



## dirtool




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## metal4life71

Sadly my guitar budget was shredded this year. Hopefully next year I can get my dream 7 string! Figure will give me another year to woodshed on my custom 6 strings.


----------



## Randy

Randy said:


> I plowed through a Tyler accurate body/neck combo (including the terribad headstock) to transplant my JTV-69 guts into, got everything done up to fretwork and finish, then stalled because the output jack cavity needs to be deeper than any tools I have in the shop, and the stock tuning selector is unnecessarily thick (like, 1.5" alone) and interferes with the neck heel recess too much.
> 
> This has me thinking about dusting it off though.



Dug this neck up the other day.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

High Plains Drifter said:


>



mmm, that's tasty.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

High Plains Drifter said:


>


Been lusting after it's blue brother.


----------



## binz

Are these the "new" squier bass VI remakes or something different? I never get whats what there. Also, which ones are the 30" baritones and which ones just the classic.

I am also kind of gassing to try one out, just to fool around in standard E (in the bass octave) or something like that. Theres also the Harley Benton GuitarBass wich according to ratings and reviews seems to be worth the 200€ to try it out.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

After really getting into Loathe, I'd love for these to make a comeback


----------



## Samark




----------



## odibrom

^^ I think that when one posts some exotic guitar like this, the link to its maker should follow...


----------



## USMarine75

odibrom said:


> ^^ I think that when one posts some exotic guitar like this, the link to its maker should follow...



ViK?


----------



## Samark

odibrom said:


> ^^ I think that when one posts some exotic guitar like this, the link to its maker should follow...



Haha, my bad. Barlow Guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 81178
> View attachment 81179



My man.


----------



## odibrom

Samark said:


> Haha, my bad. Barlow Guitars



Thank you for the info, interesting guitars there...


----------



## USMarine75

Samark said:


> Haha, my bad. Barlow Guitars



And here I thought you hid the headstock logo on purpose 

Looks amazing.


----------



## gunch

A 750XL

I ain't afraid of big ladies










(this black pearloid binding)


----------



## Samark




----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> A 750XL
> 
> I ain't afraid of big ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this black pearloid binding)



That’s high on my GAS list!


----------



## dirtool




----------



## mbardu

Samark said:


>



I'm sorry wat now?
Wow


----------



## Samark

mbardu said:


> I'm sorry wat now?
> Wow



The Koa gas is too strong lately


----------



## gunch

This was an Ibanezrules exclusive but it's 100% what I'm digging in an RG right now, damn


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The GAS seems to extend to unexplored areas. I'm really GASsing for a 30" 7 string guitar, but I'm afraid I'll have to go the custom route.


----------



## Spicypickles

I have ALL the gas for a PRS cu24 but I can’t find one to match my cost preference lol. If anyone wants to trade straight out for a Singlecut Trem 10 top let me know


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> The GAS seems to extend to unexplored areas. I'm really GASsing for a 30" 7 string guitar, but I'm afraid I'll have to go the custom route.


Have you looked at M80M?

Anyway, as promised, my GAS is over because my ESP CS came with a very large amount of Gas-aXe, the new OTC relief for impulse buys and guitar pr0n overload


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

WYLD STALLYNS said:


> Have you looked at M80M


Yes, but I just want the low end of an 8 string and the comfort of a 7 string, my hands aren't too big.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A short looper with pitch shifting, high/low pass filter, delay and dist clipping options... naturally I want it.


----------



## jruivo26

The new bolt-on roasted maple Solars


----------



## mbardu




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

mbardu said:


>


beauty fade on that one!!!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I saw a decent deal on an Axe FX Ultra nearby. What's the common consensus on these puppies?


----------



## Jake

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I saw a decent deal on an Axe FX Ultra nearby. What's the common consensus on these puppies?


I loved mine. Only sold it to get my II but still a very good unit.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Jake said:


> I loved mine. Only sold it to get my II but still a very good unit.


Thanks! How do they compare?


----------



## jaxadam

gunch said:


> This was an Ibanezrules exclusive but it's 100% what I'm digging in an RG right now, damn



You should get one if he has any left, they’re awesome.


----------



## gunshow86de

Bucket list material...


----------



## gunch

gunch said:


> This was an Ibanezrules exclusive but it's 100% what I'm digging in an RG right now, damn



I just want the neck and to throw it on a oil finished mahog Sabre. That'd be my dream Ibbo setup right there.


----------



## Samark




----------



## Solodini

Samark said:


> View attachment 81739
> View attachment 81740


Oh, Rusti. **longing sigh**


----------



## IbanezDaemon

This popped up on Reverb last week. A great replica of Richie Kotzen's RG that he used in the late 80's. Very well done indeed though imho it was a bit overpriced but I totally appreciate the time, effort and skill that went into creating this. So now I'm wanting one done but on an MIJ RG 570:


----------



## technomancer

Damn that is awesome


----------



## Steinmetzify

Both shall be mine


----------



## BigViolin

Non fine tuner Floyd.

Why? just cuz.


----------



## carp

Just one, not the set though.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Every time I see this one on reverb I just want to hit a button


----------



## Spicypickles

Pietjepieter said:


> View attachment 81968
> 
> 
> Every time I see this one on reverb I just want to hit a button


I got you sir


----------



## odibrom

This one seams more appropriate...


----------



## Pietjepieter

odibrom said:


> This one seams more appropriate...



This button for sure


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's hideous
Also those pickup rings


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I've been looking into recording and digital amps, and I've really been lusting after a Line6 HX Stomp. Any pros and cons to the unit for a beginner?


----------



## Pietjepieter

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's hideous
> Also those pickup rings


i know... I even don't know whey I like it, there are so many things wrong with it.... but damn I love it


----------



## Seabeast2000

Pietjepieter said:


> i know... I even don't know whey I like it, there are so many things wrong with it.... but damn I love it



I'm so un-chic, what is the brand?


----------



## prlgmnr

Pietjepieter said:


> View attachment 81968
> 
> 
> Every time I see this one on reverb I just want to hit a button


Is it the one that would launch it into the sun?


----------



## Pietjepieter

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm so un-chic, what is the brand?


https://sbcguitars.co.uk/


----------



## odibrom

They sure aren't for everyone, but they look cool and well built...


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Samark

White CB is Highgain510's photo FYI


----------



## oracles

High Plains Drifter said:


>



This belonged to @axxessdenied and it RIPS. The custom pickup wiring on this does some killer tele sounds. This is one of the best 060's I've ever played


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mannn now I want a PRS Waring.


----------



## mbardu

One piece top...


----------



## xzacx

mbardu said:


> One piece top...



I dislike almost all of Schecter's modern/original designs, but I think their takes on more traditional shapes like this are better than a lot of makers known for those.


----------



## Jake

Played one of these this weekend and wow, for a MIM strat it was fantastic!





Added this to my list of things to get once my Mayones is done.


----------



## Selkoid

Samark said:


> View attachment 82048
> View attachment 82049
> View attachment 82050
> View attachment 82051
> 
> White CB is Highgain510's photo FYI



Wow what is that last guitar? That thing looks awesome


----------



## Samark

Selkoid said:


> Wow what is that last guitar? That thing looks awesome


That my friend is Chris Broderick’s old Ibanez LACS.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

oracles said:


> This belonged to @axxessdenied and it RIPS. The custom pickup wiring on this does some killer tele sounds. This is one of the best 060's I've ever played



I don't even want to think about what might bring someone to sell off a guitar like this lol.


----------



## oracles

High Plains Drifter said:


> I don't even want to think about what might bring someone to sell off a guitar like this lol.



GAS, honestly. If I remember right, he sold it because the 010 and the 020 shapes and neck profiles fit him better, so the 060 was moved to make room available for a new 010/020 build


----------



## Spicypickles

In the end, gas gets us all


----------



## High Plains Drifter

oracles said:


> GAS, honestly. If I remember right, he sold it because the 010 and the 020 shapes and neck profiles fit him better, so the 060 was moved to make room available for a new 010/020 build



Ah... makes perfect sense... A reminder that ultimately, the honeymoon has no bearing on the strength of the relationship long-term. I hear that applies to marriage as well!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spicypickles said:


> In the end, gas gets us all


The #1 chronic disease amongst guitar players


----------



## Spicypickles

KnightBrolaire said:


> The #1 chronic disease amongst guitar players


Indeed. I’ve done more gear trading in the last couple years than I have in my life, but I’ve made it count. Took a Holcomb mode SE PRS and sold it for near cost, then bought an SL1 for close to that amount. Then turned around and traded that for a PRS Singlecut Trem with only a couple hundred dollars on top. I made out fantastically on those deals.


----------



## juansic_2

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I've been looking into recording and digital amps, and I've really been lusting after a Line6 HX Stomp. Any pros and cons to the unit for a beginner?



I was a begginer with Helix units and is amazing and easy to use. Just saw some reviews on YT and boom!! It´s and amazing unit for the price.


----------



## Aaron

I get to touch it on Friday.


----------



## binz

Nice! What model is that?


----------



## Aaron

binz said:


> Nice! What model is that?



RG7CSD2


----------



## Seabeast2000

Not full GAS but oddly intrigued by its uniqueyness. Its the shiny thing in the store window. 
I see they have now two different form factors. Not sure if the top knob version is a legacy version now.....


----------



## oracles

Seabeast2000 said:


> Not full GAS but oddly intrigued by its uniqueyness. Its the shiny thing in the store window.
> I see they have now two different form factors. Not sure if the top knob version is a legacy version now.....



You want the smaller form factor, trust me. I sold my V1 life pedal because it takes up so much god damn space. It sounds killer, but the V2 form factor and top mount jack placement makes it exponentially better


----------



## Kaura

Fender Japan killing it like always.


----------



## USMarine75

Kaura said:


> Fender Japan killing it like always.




Monster tone from that wall of DR, Princetons, and Bandmasters. Who needs Diezel or KSR.

I need to ice my own wrist after watching this 

I always forget how much impact he had on my style. Bending into notes instead of landing on them is such a crutch of mine. Even when I play blues it sounds like Marty x Jeff Beck lol. I could never play pure Jazz because I bend all the time.


----------



## foreright

USMarine75 said:


> I need to ice my own wrist after watching this



yep - I just showed this video to my wife and she said that “he will hurt himself if he keeps playing like that” - I think my face told her that was a pretty silly thing to say 

Seriously though it gives me cramps just looking at that wrist angle.


----------



## USMarine75

foreright said:


> yep - I just showed this video to my wife and she said that “he will hurt himself if he keeps playing like that” - I think my face told her that was a pretty silly thing to say
> 
> Seriously though it gives me cramps just looking at that wrist angle.



I actually tried to learn how to pick like that like 20 years ago. It hurt so bad it gave me tennis elbow lol.


----------



## Yousef

Limited Run Ibanez Prestige RGDR7UCS Road Flare Red Flat. SS frets. Bareknuckle pickups. Reverse headstock. And the cherry on top, matte red. It's hot. But... it's $2500, and that's just a bit too high for me. I was almost going to buy it, but opted for a regular RGD7UCS.

Link: https://axepalace.com/ibz-rgdr7ucs-rff.html


----------



## mbardu

Yousef said:


> Limited Run Ibanez Prestige RGDR7UCS Road Flare Red Flat. SS frets. Bareknuckle pickups. Reverse headstock. And the cherry on top, matte red. It's hot. But... it's $2500, and that's just a bit too high for me. I was almost going to buy it, but opted for a regular RGD7UCS.
> 
> Link: https://axepalace.com/ibz-rgdr7ucs-rff.html



Yeah that looks great, but that's clearly a bit rich$$$


----------



## binz

Yousef said:


> View attachment 82168
> 
> Limited Run Ibanez Prestige RGDR7UCS Road Flare Red Flat. SS frets. Bareknuckle pickups. Reverse headstock. And the cherry on top, matte red. It's hot. But... it's $2500, and that's just a bit too high for me. I was almost going to buy it, but opted for a regular RGD7UCS.
> 
> Link: https://axepalace.com/ibz-rgdr7ucs-rff.html


Aren't 'regular' rgd7ucs in the same range? I find them around 2350€ - Was/is that different in the US?


----------



## Aewrik

Yousef said:


> View attachment 82168
> 
> Limited Run Ibanez Prestige RGDR7UCS Road Flare Red Flat. SS frets. Bareknuckle pickups. Reverse headstock. And the cherry on top, matte red. It's hot. But... it's $2500, and that's just a bit too high for me. I was almost going to buy it, but opted for a regular RGD7UCS.
> 
> Link: https://axepalace.com/ibz-rgdr7ucs-rff.html



Is it just me, or does the headstock logo look a bit... small? There's too much free realestate on the headstock for an Ibanez : p


----------



## Yousef

binz said:


> Aren't 'regular' rgd7ucs in the same range? I find them around 2350€ - Was/is that different in the US?



Oh yeah, definitely! They go for $2,300 new. An online music store had one on sale for $1,600 and I bought it. https://www.altomusic.com/ibanez-rgd-prestige-uppercut-7-string-electric-guitar-invisible-shadow


----------



## Metropolis

Aewrik said:


> Is it just me, or does the headstock logo look a bit... small? There's too much free realestate on the headstock for an Ibanez : p



It's smaller than logo with a "swoosh". It seems reverse headstock Prestige models have smaller one.


----------



## Aewrik

Metropolis said:


> It's smaller than logo with a "swoosh". It seems reverse headstock Prestige models have smaller one.



You're right, the RGD4327 also has a smaller logo. Not the RG models, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

and suddenly I'm interested in synergy modules again


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> and suddenly I'm interested in synergy modules again



I really want to try these. What sold me was the Uberschall he did previously. The entry price is a bit steep though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> I really want to try these. What sold me was the Uberschall he did previously. The entry price is a bit steep though.


ehh the price isn't too bad if you just grab some modules and their preamp box.


----------



## sleewell

kinda want to get a mesa 4x12. i have a peavey vtm 412 that has k85s that sounds pretty good but i know mesa cabs are great. would be sweet use them both if outdoor shows ever came back.


----------



## Randy

Not sure if you can GAS for empty space, but somewhere I could park the JCM 800 and a 1960A and just play them on 10 would be pretty boss.


----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


> Not sure if you can GAS for empty space, but somewhere I could park the JCM 800 and a 1960A and just play them on 10 would be pretty boss.



That's exactly why I bought the Gibson GA-5T. Dimed it and played sitting about 3-4 feet away with the rest of the family in the same room.

Especially with those Marshalls... they require the power tubes to be pushed for the amp to sound right. They literally don't sound the same at a 2 as they do a 6. I never understood why people liked them until I heard it properly cranked. 

FWIW the closest you'll come with a reactive load attenuator like the Weber Mass III, but even then it's not the same. That's what I use to tame the Budda SD80. I'd love to try one of the Tone King Ironman II attenuators with the Budda, but they're hardwired into my Sky King amp they came with.


----------



## Spicypickles

Albake21 said:


> I really want to try these. What sold me was the Uberschall he did previously. The entry price is a bit steep though.


Christ, that thing sounds fantastic


----------



## Albake21

Spicypickles said:


> Christ, that thing sounds fantastic


It's exactly the tone I always think of in my head when trying to dial something in. If I ever get a Synergy amp, it'll for sure be that one.


----------



## Randy

USMarine75 said:


> That's exactly why I bought the Gibson GA-5T. Dimed it and played sitting about 3-4 feet away with the rest of the family in the same room.
> 
> Especially with those Marshalls... they require the power tubes to be pushed for the amp to sound right. They literally don't sound the same at a 2 as they do a 6. I never understood why people liked them until I heard it properly cranked.
> 
> FWIW the closest you'll come with a reactive load attenuator like the Weber Mass III, but even then it's not the same. That's what I use to tame the Budda SD80. I'd love to try one of the Tone King Ironman II attenuators with the Budda, but they're hardwired into my Sky King amp they came with.



Honestly, it sounds pretty good at tolerable volumes. The bigger issue is a cramped apartment with a girlfriend who's LOA from work, so even Pignose volume of me playing the same scales and grunty music jam alongs would be too much 

But wearing headphones through a VST sitting in an obscure corner just ain't doing it for me.


----------



## Randy

Also, more GAS. I've been bit by the bug. I'm not anal about the modeling quality from one generation to the next but the lack of audio interfacing with PC is the only reason why I couldn't live with an AX8 instead.


----------



## Thaeon

VH4 and another cab.


----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


> Honestly, it sounds pretty good at tolerable volumes. The bigger issue is a cramped apartment with a girlfriend who's LOA from work, so even Pignose volume of me playing the same scales and grunty music jam alongs would be too much
> 
> But wearing headphones through a VST sitting in an obscure corner just ain't doing it for me.



Me when she says “can you turn it down”...


----------



## Albake21

Randy said:


> Also, more GAS. I've been bit by the bug. I'm not anal about the modeling quality from one generation to the next but the lack of audio interfacing with PC is the only reason why I couldn't live with an AX8 instead.
> 
> View attachment 82199


I have an FM3 coming tomorrow. Exact same reason for me was the passthrough USB which my AX8 doesn't have. I'm interested in seeing how big a difference there really is between the two.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## gunshow86de

a e s t h e t i c


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> and suddenly I'm interested in synergy modules again





this is def not helping my gas


----------



## Albake21

gunshow86de said:


> a e s t h e t i c


Damn these is awesome! Love the frosted white bobbins.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## IbanezDaemon

This guy based in Florida putting out some really killer looking builds. 

KOCA GUITARS:


----------



## mbardu

High Plains Drifter said:


>




Everyone finding it brilliant when Ibanez or others do the "cut through the top wood with a diagonal bevel" thing, but makes fun when kiesel does it 

As far as I'm concerned I _cannot _like this look, no matter the guitar. What a waste of a top and a break in symmetry . 
Can't help but think that JC would be even nicer with a nice rounded bent top instead.


----------



## xzacx

mbardu said:


> Everyone finding it brilliant when Ibanez or others do the "cut through the top wood with a diagonal bevel" thing, but makes fun when kiesel does it
> 
> As far as I'm concerned I _cannot _like this look, no matter the guitar. What a waste of a top and a break in symmetry .
> Can't help but think that JC would be even nicer with a nice rounded bent top instead.



No way, that sucks 100% of the time no matter who does it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

mbardu said:


> Everyone finding it brilliant when Ibanez or others do the "cut through the top wood with a diagonal bevel" thing, but makes fun when kiesel does it
> 
> As far as I'm concerned I _cannot _like this look, no matter the guitar. What a waste of a top and a break in symmetry .
> Can't help but think that JC would be even nicer with a nice rounded bent top instead.



I admit that it's the one part of that guitar that seriously hurts it. Really fell in love with the light washy earth-tones of the burl combined with the VOL and the gold hardware as well as the specs... just made me drool a little. But yeah I know the K-slice hurts the aesthetics. Truth be told, I'm not generally crazy for vines either but idk... sometimes certain things just work well together.


----------



## narad




----------



## olejason

Loving the simple lines on this one


----------



## axxessdenied

High Plains Drifter said:


>


Ah, man. I traded this for another 020 and I should have kept it. LOL


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddammit I should have bought one of these when I had the chance


----------



## JD27

Kinda digging this one.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Albake21

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## odibrom

Albake21 said:


>



Just curious, is it because of the guitar, the player or both?


----------



## Albake21

odibrom said:


> Just curious, is it because of the guitar, the player or both?


100% both. That guitar is so awesome and Tom's playing is just unreal. His playing is just so damn clean.... Can I just say that I GAS over being able to play like Tom?


----------



## xzacx

Great looking guitar and great playing, but that tone was so grating I had to turn it off after about 30 seconds—truly awful imo.


----------



## gunch

xzacx said:


> Great looking guitar and great playing, but that tone was so grating I had to turn it off after about 30 seconds—truly awful imo.



Awh dude you're not down with the *NEO SOUL*


----------



## odibrom

Albake21 said:


> 100% both. That guitar is so awesome and Tom's playing is just unreal. His playing is just so damn clean.... Can I just say that I GAS over being able to play like Tom?



You can... I also dream of that. The guitar though, not that much to me, but it sounds wonderful in his hands... as most guitars do... I think...


----------



## Samark




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

GAS is coming back hard


----------



## oracles

I have the most unreal GAS for a Ruokangas Unicorn these days.


----------



## oracles




----------



## jephjacques

Millimetrics are so fuckin cool


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> View attachment 82674
> View attachment 82675



Daaamn, that's awesome.

btw, thinking about swapping pickups on this. If anyone is bored and can photoshop the black pickups and bolts like the above PRS, I'd really appreciate it -- been thinking about it for a year now


----------



## Pat




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pat said:


>


I wish more Strat guitars had that bridge pickup positioning.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Solodini

USMarine75 said:


>



Holy shit, that's beautiful.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Seabeast2000

I did not know this existed last year nor could I have afforded it I think.


----------



## josh1

I sold all but one of my guitars and want to try something new. I've never owned a ESP/LTD before.


----------



## narad

gunshow86de said:


>



I really dig that. It's hard to make an evertune look like it fits on just about any guitar body, but this comes pretty close IMO. Whatever happened to the long-promised Evertune redesign?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is the right level of weird for me.


----------



## Pietjepieter

oracles said:


>



Like this one, what is it??


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Pietjepieter said:


> Like this one, what is it??



Millimetric Instruments MG-S3


----------



## Gnarcade

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is the right level of weird for me.



Those Bacci Baritones are so damn cool. Mark Lettieri put out a "Baritone Funk" record last year and this seemed to be all over it. I know it's not for everyone, but hes one of my favorite guitarists -


----------



## Solodini

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is the right level of weird for me.



That's super cool!


----------



## sleewell

that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

decades long latent gas, but with a trem.


----------



## binz

I'm not a fand of RGD body shapes, but if you want Ibanez + 26.5" it's usually the way to go (with few rare exceptions)
They ask 640€ shipped, has coil split push/pull mod.


----------



## Samark

Think if you kept this in your bedroom, you may wake up with sunburn or radiation poisoning



Classy Suhr too


----------



## soul_lip_mike

https://www.instagram.com/p/CC6XdQ3nFq1/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Mother of god, who wants to guess how much this cost?


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

josh1 said:


> I sold all but one of my guitars and want to try something new. I've never owned a ESP/LTD before.


Damn, that is lovely looking.


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CC6XdQ3nFq1/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> Mother of god, who wants to guess how much this cost?


I'm going to go with a gross $14000


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> I'm going to go with a gross $14000



Price is just as gross as that fretboard!


----------



## Randy

mbardu said:


> Price is just as gross as that fretboard!



The workmanship is impressive but obviously stupid overkill. A simpler design in a single color would be kinda cool though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty


----------



## FrashyFroo

Pietjepieter said:


> Like this one, what is it??



Millimetric guitars out of Montréal, Canada.


----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


> The workmanship is impressive but obviously stupid overkill. A simpler design in a single color would be kinda cool though.



I always love the Gibson vs PRS threads on TGP. Basically... PRS are gaudy and Gibsons are bland.


----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> tasty
> View attachment 82981



yes


----------



## High Plains Drifter

soul_lip_mike said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CC6XdQ3nFq1/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> Mother of god, who wants to guess how much this cost?



That was a great way to completely destroy an otherwise exquisite instrument. Looks like a jellyfish splooged all over the board... ugh.


----------



## Contradiciton

I'm looking for a vigier shawn lane the back coloured one. If anyone know someone selling, UK/Europe based, let me know, thanks.


----------



## mbardu

Contradiciton said:


> I'm looking for a vigier shawn lane the back coloured one. If anyone know someone selling, UK/Europe based, let me know, thanks.



Isn't there one on Reverb?


----------



## Contradiciton

mbardu said:


> Isn't there one on Reverb?


looking for something cheaper/secondhand than those of reverb or bnew but if I can't find anything then this guitar fever might just make me go for it


----------



## Emperoff




----------



## jco5055

funnily enough I'm GASing for a Vigier Excalibur Custom HSH:



Wish there was an owner's group or something on Facebook so I could see if anyone in Chicago had one I could try, the closest dealer is either NYC or Texas.


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Samark




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I still hate the inlays but this is pretty sick


----------



## Matt08642

After playing more of my 7:






Some day... lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Matt08642 said:


> After playing more of my 7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day... lol



I will never not want one of these.


----------



## ThePIGI King

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I will never not want one of these.


They go pretty cheap. Reverb ones are generally pricey but I got mine for just over $1k and it is minty. Super killer player. Of all my UVs the 777p probably feels the best for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePIGI King said:


> They go pretty cheap. Reverb ones are generally pricey but I got mine for just over $1k and it is minty. Super killer player. Of all my UVs the 777p probably feels the best for me.



That's cool. They were made for a long-ass time so I imagine they're the most common Universe to find.

I pretty much lost all GAS for 7 or 8-strings within the passed year. As well as GAS for Ibanez RG shapes. But I will *ALWAYS* want a UV777. It's just one of the coolest looking 7-string ever made besides the green dot.


----------



## narad

Kramer stagemasters were the shit. I can't look at an ESP horizon the same way knowing that these existed:











Though those are some damnable inlays. Would love to just replace the entire board and refret, repaint as a project.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Matt08642 said:


> After playing more of my 7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day... lol



I had one of those for a while. The pick guard gets really dirty with oil from your skin and finger prints. Was a great guitar but a huge pain to keep clean. Ended up getting rid of it....still regret selling it just a little but then I look at my old pics of it and see the fingerprints all over it and think nahhh....


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> Kramer stagemasters were the shit. I can't look at an ESP horizon the same way knowing that these existed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though those are some damnable inlays. Would love to just replace the entire board and refret, repaint as a project.


Wow this is probably the first Kramer I can say that I really love.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

soul_lip_mike said:


> I had one of those for a while. The pick guard gets really dirty with oil from your skin and finger prints. Was a great guitar but a huge pain to keep clean. Ended up getting rid of it....still regret selling it just a little but then I look at my old pics of it and see the fingerprints all over it and think nahhh....


Just get a different pickguard. Lime green in this case.


----------



## ThomasUV777

Matt08642 said:


> After playing more of my 7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day... lol



It's the best universe ever made imo. You can find good deals on them nowadays, as opposed to the early UV models. Get it, you won't regret it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

This is the one I'd go for


----------



## Albake21

ThomasUV777 said:


> It's the best universe ever made imo. You can find good deals on them nowadays, as opposed to the early UV models. Get it, you won't regret it.


Same, has always been my favorite Universe. Thankfully they are pretty easy to get since so many were made. One of these days I'll buy one.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## AdenM

narad said:


> Kramer stagemasters were the shit. I can't look at an ESP horizon the same way knowing that these existed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though those are some damnable inlays. Would love to just replace the entire board and refret, repaint as a project.



Didn't ESP have a hand in making a lot of the 80s/90s Kramer stuff? I agree though, these are sweet. There's something special about an archtop superstrat. I do actually dig the inlays, they remind me of the Caparison clocks. 

Have you checked out Barrington at all? I believe these were also built in the USA from ESP parts.


----------



## narad

AdenM said:


> Didn't ESP have a hand in making a lot of the 80s/90s Kramer stuff? I agree though, these are sweet. There's something special about an archtop superstrat. I do actually dig the inlays, they remind me of the Caparison clocks.
> 
> Have you checked out Barrington at all? I believe these were also built in the USA from ESP parts.



Ah, it does seem that way (ESP manufactured Kramer necks and bodies from that point in time onward). Makes me wonder who designed the stagemaster/horizon?

The Barrington seems cool, but a little boring without some strong design cues in the carve of the horns imo.


----------



## Pietjepieter

A 8 string with a bigsby... never expected to see that, I think it is cool!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been staring at this for a short scale, flatwound string bass of choice.


----------



## narad

I keep getting FB sponsored ads for Jericho guitars. I don't trust random brand spamming, but this one particular guitar is on point:


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> I keep getting FB sponsored ads for Jericho guitars. I don't trust random brand spamming, but this one particular guitar is on point:


Wow a guitar with an Evertune that doesn’t look terrible. Never thought of this before, but T styles might be the one thing they look ok on since we’re so used to that shape around the bridge. I don’t like their functionality so it doesn’t make me want one regardless, but nice to see a guitar whose looks weren’t ruined by it.


----------



## mbardu

Pietjepieter said:


> View attachment 83218
> 
> 
> A 8 string with a bigsby... never expected to see that, I think it is cool!



Wait, does the Bigsby even come in 8 strings?
OOooooh I see...


----------



## mbardu

narad said:


> I keep getting FB sponsored ads for Jericho guitars. I don't trust random brand spamming, but this one particular guitar is on point:



Once again, walnut doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Anquished

Hmmst.

Does anyone own one of these? I'm going to try one out anyway for my own feel but just wondered what peoples opinions of them are.

Also what IS the actual scale length? I've seen it advertised as both 27" and 26.5", not that either is a dealbreaker.






Also while we're at it. This is hot.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Anquished said:


> View attachment 83265
> 
> 
> Hmmst.
> 
> Does anyone own one of these? I'm going to try one out anyway for my own feel but just wondered what peoples opinions of them are.
> 
> Also what IS the actual scale length? I've seen it advertised as both 27" and 26.5", not that either is a dealbreaker.



Hey there! Here's a link to my NGD thread:

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-schecter-banshee-elite-7.341022/

There is a 27" and 26.5" version. My natural finish guitar is 27", whereas the Cat's Eye Pearl finish version you posted is 26.5". 

I enjoy the guitar a lot! I swapped out the stock pickups for Bare Knuckle Silos because I found the stock ones very, very bright, tight, and a bit overpowering for my taste.


----------



## Anquished

Xaeldaren said:


> Hey there! Here's a link to my NGD thread:
> 
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-schecter-banshee-elite-7.341022/
> 
> There is a 27" and 26.5" version. My natural finish guitar is 27", whereas the Cat's Eye Pearl finish version you posted is 26.5".
> 
> I enjoy the guitar a lot! I swapped out the stock pickups for Bare Knuckle Silos because I found the stock ones very, very bright, tight, and a bit overpowering for my taste.



Ah nice, just had a read through - sounds good! That's interesting about the different scale lengths, weird that they've done it on the same model across two finishes. I'm almost tempted to go for the 27" version for my A standard guitar, as my A7 26.5"er is my B standard. Also when I'm done modifying my A7 I'll have the Sentient/Nazgul's spare so I can throw them in if I don't like the pickups.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hawt


----------



## Albake21

Anquished said:


> Ah nice, just had a read through - sounds good! That's interesting about the different scale lengths, weird that they've done it on the same model across two finishes. I'm almost tempted to go for the 27" version for my A standard guitar, as my A7 26.5"er is my B standard. Also when I'm done modifying my A7 I'll have the Sentient/Nazgul's spare so I can throw them in if I don't like the pickups.


Also worth mentioning that not all of the natural ones are 27", only the first year ones (before they even made the second color option). They are a bit harder to find since they were made for only one year, which I believe was 2015. Mine is the 27" version.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Glacial Frost Majesty 7, probably. But man do I wish the shield didn't exist on that one.


----------



## Samark

This is a truly elegant Strat


----------



## nyxzz

Furtive Glance said:


> Glacial Frost Majesty 7, probably. But man do I wish the shield didn't exist on that one.



the shield ruins the majesty for me and it makes me furious because theyre pretty sweet


----------



## mbardu

nyxzz said:


> the shield ruins the majesty for me and it makes me furious because theyre pretty sweet



Just get one of those! No shields, and some sort of purfling instead






Plus it's sparkly!


----------



## buck fever

These three guitars are killing me right now.


----------



## mbardu

buck fever said:


> View attachment 83308
> View attachment 83307
> View attachment 83306
> These three guitars are killing me right now.



Wait I think I'm seeing the same guitar thrice


----------



## Raphiel




----------



## Samark




----------



## ramses

Samark said:


> View attachment 83313



Whoa! Turns out I do like guitars with white finishes.


----------



## Seabeast2000

sleewell said:


> View attachment 83175


That thing just looks so mandatory to me.


----------



## mlp187

Samark said:


> View attachment 83313


WOW. I have acquired your GAS.


----------



## mlp187




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been wanting the Mark sound again... Was thinking about finding a 3, IV, Triaxis, or Quad pre, but idunno...







It's calling me.


----------



## BigViolin

JP-2C is the answer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BigViolin said:


> JP-2C is the answer.



Also not cheap. 
I've seen Mark Vs go pretty decently priced.


----------



## BigViolin

Truth. I see folks trying to flip JPs for more than new.


----------



## USMarine75

Welp... I guess my gas is the last 3 guitars I tried to purchase from MusiciansFriend. Just cancelled my 3rd purchase because after 6+ months of waiting and being charged I got fed up.

Specifically, MF claims you don't get charged until your item ships - completely untrue. They will randomly charge you several times per month just to make sure the funds are available, hold the funds for 3-5 days, then release them. So if you bought a $1k guitar then you can expect randomly 2-3 times per month to have that $1k "held", causing overdraft fees and missed payments. Even worse if you're being hit for 3 of these - 6 or 7 times per month having MF hold your money. So annoying... I give up.

I'm all done with MusiciansFriend. I've been a loyal shopper of theirs for 20+ years and given them plenty of online rep... no more.

So now my gas is an Epiphone Muse, LP, and a Gretsch


----------



## technomancer

Knaggs: check out our killer Galaxy finished guitars
ESP: hold my beer



mlp187 said:


> View attachment 83345


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been wanting the Mark sound again... Was thinking about finding a 3, IV, Triaxis, or Quad pre, but idunno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's calling me.



Triaxis is the way... you know it to be true... or maybe not...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Knaggs: check out our killer Galaxy finished guitars
> ESP: hold my beer


carillion and vandermeij : lol they call those galaxy finishes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> Triaxis is the way... you know it to be true... or maybe not...


have debated on that too.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 83363
> View attachment 83364
> 
> carillion and vandermeij : lol they call those galaxy finishes


That Vandermeij is actually cool as hell. I'd totally get that


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> have debated on that too.



It's the only analogue tube preamp (the V2) with the ability to change the gain and drive settings (as well as all the other parameters with the arrow buttons) via an expression pedal or any other continuous MIDI control... this means that you can do drive swells as an added expression to your music, that alone sold me to it, then its huge array of possible tones, also achieved from this feature. _From clean to mean and everything in between_...

Not possible with any other tube amp except maybe that new Diezel with digital control and an old Engl E580 preamp (2 rack unit thing, can't really remember if it allowed/received CC MIDI messages)...


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## jephjacques

Albake21 said:


> That Vandermeij is actually cool as hell. I'd totally get that



It's on Reverb! Can't recommend Vandermeij enough, I'm still really happy with mine


----------



## technomancer

jephjacques said:


> It's on Reverb! Can't recommend Vandermeij enough, I'm still really happy with mine



It's cool. How long has it been sitting with that $4k price tag?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> It's cool. How long has it been sitting with that $4k price tag?


3 months. dude is high thinking he'll get that price since that's pretty much what vandermeij originally sold it for 2 years ago


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah, that price is really optimistic.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## mbardu

mlp187 said:


> WOW. I have acquired your GAS.



Nice
GASAS
Gear Acquisition Syndrome Acquisition Syndrome


----------



## mbardu

jephjacques said:


> Yeah, that price is really optimistic.



Eeehh I think it'll sell.
I've seen more ridiculous that still managed to find a buyer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuckkkkk


----------



## 77zark77

^ FuRRRRRRRR


----------



## eggy in a bready

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuckkkkk
> 
> View attachment 83426




how get?


----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuckkkkk
> 
> View attachment 83426



If only it had a really black ebony board.
White and "off white" maple is not the greatest combination.


----------



## Kaura

Looks and sounds pretty dope. I had no idea who Shawn Mendes is before hearing about the guitar.


----------



## USMarine75

For the other person on here that cares...

Stop reading now if a Teles and P90s doesn’t interest you...

Still here? Ok. Fishman is making a Greg Koch sig P90 pickup based on the Joe Naylor designed ones that Reverend guitars use (Talnico).

Reverend will be making another Gristlemaster guitar (Greg Koch sig) with these Fishman Fluence P90s... most likely for Jan 2021 release (or NAMM?). From the sound of it, I think it will still be Tele shaped but different than his current sig.

Everyone else... I apologize. Here’s a pic of my fav Daemoness to make up for it:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

eggy in a bready said:


> how get?



talk to chondro guitars


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

J-Customs are fantastic instruments, but was never in a rush to get one. Then this came along.


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> J-Customs are fantastic instruments, but was never in a rush to get one. Then this came along.



Looks pretty standard j-custom to me, minus the electronics?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

narad said:


> Looks pretty standard j-custom to me, minus the electronics?



It is. Great instruments but I'm not big on the whole J Custom flash. Though it does have that Crying Moon vibe so I guess maybe that's why.


----------



## mbardu

Bloody_Inferno said:


> J-Customs are fantastic instruments, but was never in a rush to get one. Then this came along.



I haven't followed JCustoms recently. 
Is there anything particularly special about this one besides the electronics?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

and now I need another tele.


----------



## Vyn

Bloody_Inferno said:


> J-Customs are fantastic instruments, but was never in a rush to get one. Then this came along.





mbardu said:


> I haven't followed JCustoms recently.
> Is there anything particularly special about this one besides the electronics?



It's HH and has a Lo-Pro, not many have had that lately. Most of the 6s coming out have had ZPS and HSH.


----------



## mbardu

Vyn said:


> It's HH and has a Lo-Pro, not many have had that lately. Most of the 6s coming out have had ZPS and HSH.



Gotcha. I included pickup configuration under "electronics", but I didn't pay attention to the bridge.
I've only owned one pseudo-recent J-Custom with a Z so i guess it's kinda looks "normal" to me to see them with an Edge trem.
Thanks!


----------



## DCM_Allan

I have 2 Ibbys a DCM100 and S5527QFX
I'll have a new one soon, a RGD LACS is coming soon


----------



## Samark




----------



## Ikke

This is wild. Absolute love.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Ikke The textures and visual depth in that top are wicked. Hopefully they do a few more in some other colors.


----------



## narad

Gotta say I'm getting a little obsessed with the Vigier rock art finishes lately...





Brings me back to the 90s


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Gotta say I'm getting a little obsessed with the Vigier rock art finishes lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brings me back to the 90s



I have a bunch of the Rock and Metal ones in my watch list. The Schecter NJ barely beat out purchasing a Vigier Shawn Lane. I "needed" the Vigier due to the crazy climate changes I deal with, but I "wanted" a Nick Johnston Schecter.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> I have a bunch of the Rock and Metal ones in my watch list. The Schecter NJ barely beat out purchasing a Vigier Shawn Lane. I "needed" the Vigier due to the crazy climate changes I deal with, but I "wanted" a Nick Johnston Schecter.



Yea, I love the NJs too. If I didn't have two "classic" looking strats, I'd have one for sure. Though, white would compliment the shell pink and sonic blue....


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> Gotta say I'm getting a little obsessed with the Vigier rock art finishes lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brings me back to the 90s



oooooh man that color pallete is siiiiiiick <3


----------



## Samark

Little bit of morning GAS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really wanna try the Wolfetone Blisterbucker. Heard some clips and it seems like a surprisingly cool pickup. Like the best parts of a Duncan SH-5 and SH-6. 

https://www.wolfetone.com/product/blisterbucker/


----------



## runbirdman

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Really wanna try the Wolfetone Blisterbucker. Heard some clips and it seems like a surprisingly cool pickup. Like the best parts of a Duncan SH-5 and SH-6.
> 
> https://www.wolfetone.com/product/blisterbucker/



I’ve been long into Wolfetone for a while. Just put in order for a Marshallhead bridge/MkII neck. The 25% off was just too good to pass up.


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @Ikke The textures and visual depth in that top are wicked. Hopefully they do a few more in some other colors.



I don’t feel like they will.


----------



## Ikke

ESP USA Horizon-II in Cranberry Fade

It's a one-off and it seems like the one-offs often leave the USA. Probably my favorite USA colour.


----------



## mlp187

I've built this many times in the configurator. It's everything I want the KH-2 to be, although I still want a KH-2 because Metallica:


I recently placed a deposit for one and am super pumped.


----------



## Albake21

mlp187 said:


> I've built this many times in the configurator. It's everything I want the KH-2 to be, although I still want a KH-2 because Metallica:
> View attachment 83794
> 
> I recently placed a deposit for one and am super pumped.


ESP has a configurator now? Also that looks amazing!


----------



## NickS

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-configurator

You're welcome!


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfection.


----------



## technomancer

Oddly enough another strat
View media item 3201


----------



## Randy

Unfortunately OCD dictates the headstock has to match. $100 in paint on a $450 guitar seems like madness, but I'm occasionally quite mad.


----------



## narad

Randy said:


> Unfortunately OCD dictates the headstock has to match. $100 in paint on a $450 guitar seems like madness, but I'm occasionally quite mad.
> 
> View attachment 84047



Black headstock is the classic way. I'm even probably doing this when I get my horizon refinished. And this way it looks cooler from the side when you see the orange on the back and sides of the headstock.


----------



## Randy

narad said:


> Black headstock is the classic way. I'm even probably doing this when I get my horizon refinished. And this way it looks cooler from the side when you see the orange on the back and sides of the headstock.



Just trying up chase the elusive Jeff Beck model, and this is the closest I've seen outside of ordering a custom. Between the colors, the pickguard, SSS and the binding on the neck, they got it damn close




No hate for mismatched headstock color though. I've actually got a color body/black headstock NGD pending


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> Just trying up chase the elusive Jeff Beck model, and this is the closest I've seen outside of ordering a custom. Between the colors, the pickguard, SSS and the binding on the neck, they got it damn close
> 
> View attachment 84082
> 
> 
> No hate for mismatched headstock color though. I've actually got a color body/black headstock NGD pending



I'd be all over one of those SLXs if the horror stories about import Jacksons didn't scare me.


----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd be all over one of those SLXs if the horror stories about import Jacksons didn't scare me.



Depends a lot on what line/year and per guitar for spottier lines. I had a Jackson Rev Pro and Dinky Rev 7 that were both absolutely 10/10 playing/sounding guitars. I've also played a number of stellar SLSMGs. I can't speak to the X line overall, I've heard some not good reviews but I played two from the first release (one neon green and one natural) and they were both amazing, easily $1000+ fit, finish, tone and playability. But like I said, I've heard bad reviews and I'd assume a lot of those lines seem to get more watered down as they go on.

I'd still take a $500 Beck even as a wall hanger. They'll definitely go up in value regardless of what line they came from, just because of the specs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd be all over one of those SLXs if the horror stories about import Jacksons didn't scare me.



They're really not that terrible...usually. 

A little TLC on the frets and a willingness to overlook some finish imperfections (thin/thick spots, issues under clear, poor route cleanup, etc.) and you're good. 

For the stuff under ~$700, it's worthwhile for someone willing to get thier hands a little dirty. The more expensive stuff...eh, maybe if you really need it. Just understand they're basically JS models with beefier specs. 

I'm with @Randy though. I've put an SL4X in the cart way too many times.


----------



## gunch

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're really not that terrible...usually.
> 
> A little TLC on the frets and a willingness to overlook some finish imperfections (thin/thick spots, issues under clear, poor route cleanup, etc.) and you're good.
> 
> For the stuff under ~$700, it's worthwhile for someone willing to get thier hands a little dirty. The more expensive stuff...eh, maybe if you really need it. Just understand they're basically JS models with beefier specs.
> 
> I'm with @Randy though. I've put an SL4X in the cart way too many times.




1 good thing you _can _say about modern Jackson is their neck technology is universal (compound radius and CF rods)

I don't know empirically how that would cut down on the likelihood of getting an X or JS series with a seriously warped/bungled neck though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunch said:


> 1 good thing you _can _say about modern Jackson is their neck technology is universal (compound radius and CF rods)
> 
> I don't know empirically how that would cut down on the likelihood of getting an X or JS series with a seriously warped/bungled neck though.



Warped necks are one of those things that folks are far more afraid of getting than they really should be. After many years and many guitars I've worked on there have been very few that genuinely couldn't/shouldn't be fixed. 

Most of the time when someone says thier guitar's neck is "warped" it's code word for "I don't know how to adjust the truss rod or neck angle and I'm afraid to touch it". 

Besides, if you're ordering a new guitar (and many cases used as well if not marked "as-is") from a legitimate shop an actual warped neck would be a slam dunk warranty return/replacement. 

As far as efficacy of stiffening rods, it's not exactly one of those things proven to help with neck warping. The idea is sound in some context, but if the wood itself wants to twist it's going to twist and having two beams running parallel to the neck aren't going to stop it from moving laterally in different directions relative to that straight-ish line.


----------



## Albake21

I love my Charvel DK24 so much that I genuinely want to get another one. Something that I've never done with any guitar I've owned. I'm thinking about grabbing a black one and changing the hardware to gold like the USA model. I already have some gold tuners I could throw on.


----------



## Daemoniac

This, but in 28" scale and a 7 string headless guitar, not a bass.

After the Oni I think this will be next. I've wanted a Spalt almost as long. His work is just another level of crazy (in a good way).


----------



## Ikke

More ESP Customs

ESP SPOT Snapper [REDWOOD] (posting again cause I like it a lot)






ESP SPOT Snapper [ROASTED SANDBLAST]






ESP Custom Order - If this were some standard model, it'd be on the list. Love the old headstock.











ESP Custom Order M-SEVEN - I like the colour.


----------



## gunshow86de

Not necessarily my personal GAS (as the trem'd headless Aristides is currently living rent free in my head), but more just some general guitar porn.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

1988 Custom 24


----------



## narad

High Plains Drifter said:


> 1988 Custom 24



PRS really went downhill after the 80s


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## teamSKDM

recently Ive been on a binge of 90s ibanez guitars but theyre kind of like buying a car with 300k miles you dont know how much longer its gonna last if actually seeing serious road time. If I could grab some new guitars I would love to grab a kiesel vader 6 7 and 8 with 27" scale lengths and tremolos on all 3.


----------



## mbardu




----------



## cip 123

narad said:


> I keep getting FB sponsored ads for Jericho guitars. I don't trust random brand spamming, but this one particular guitar is on point:


I've had 2 Jericho's and they've both been killer! And I'm in the UK so had to pay some import on them and I was still happy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


>


+5 for amp choice
-10 for pairing that tolex with purple

I hate it, and yet I love it


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> +5 for amp choice
> -10 for pairing that tolex with purple
> View attachment 84310
> I hate it, and yet I love it


I'm only ashamed that black knobs and chrome corners don't render in the builder thing.


----------



## dmlinger

That Aristides paint job is cool - I'd rock it.


----------



## 70Seven

Seabeast2000 said:


>



Yup same, and I ordered mine a month ago with a 2X12 Cab. Choose all black for colors. If there's no delay on their end, should be here in a month.. was quoted 8 weeks build time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dammit and I just bought the deliverance module


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty af


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> tasty af
> View attachment 84385


Dude I've been going over in my head daily about buying it since it went up for sale. The specs alone make it worth it, KM Fishmans AND piezo system. The color is the cherry on top.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> Dude I've been going over in my head daily about buying it since it went up for sale. The specs alone make it worth it, KM Fishmans AND piezo system. The color is the cherry on top.



Roasted flamed everything


----------



## narad




----------



## Albake21

Not gonna lie, one of the first non super strats that have really caught my eye. 25.5" scale, locking trem, 24 frets,, Schecter's ultra thin C neck, and a classic yet modern look.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of Schecter... Thinking about going the long boi route again, but without all the extra strings...





Been wanting a 28''+ guitar to tune down to F/E1.

That or go a completely different route and sate my Explorer thirst.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I'm seriously looking for something neck through with fluences but that's not gonna happen. Maybe later in the year but my current GAS is more money


----------



## Vyn

This is speaking to me at the moment


----------



## DeusExMachina

Schecter Hellraiser C7 FR, red, the older one with two EMG 707's. I had one before and really regret selling that guitar.


----------



## josh1

DeusExMachina said:


> Schecter Hellraiser C7 FR, red, the older one with two EMG 707's. I had one before and really regret selling that guitar.


I had the C1 FR Hellraiser in red. What a mistake selling that guitar. I'm hoping to find a white one on a good deal some day.


----------



## Anquished

Despite the Edgy McEdgelord paintjob I really like the idea of this guitar. However...






A Bass would be far more useful. I've been recording stuff with a good friend of mine for a project and we've realized neither of us have a decent bass. So I've been eyeing up this Schecter Stiletto 5. Don't suppose anybody has tried or owns one? I'm definitely not a bass player and I have zero clue about basses and what to look for.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Anquished said:


> Despite the Edgy McEdgelord paintjob I really like the idea of this guitar. However...



I really like that one with the cheesy paintjob... however i wish it was 28"-26.5" scale


----------



## Anquished

Pietjepieter said:


> I really like that one with the cheesy paintjob... however i wish it was 28"-26.5" scale



Personally I'm fine with it as I'd only use it in F# Standard anyway, although I'd have expected Schecter to make it 28-26.5" as all their 7's are normally 26.5"...


----------



## Samark

Pops up every once in a while. Poor guy waited forever, but the result is incredible


----------



## Brutal08

Anquished said:


> A Bass would be far more useful. I've been recording stuff with a good friend of mine for a project and we've realized neither of us have a decent bass. So I've been eyeing up this Schecter Stiletto 5. Don't suppose anybody has tried or owns one? I'm definitely not a bass player and I have zero clue about basses and what to look for.



I tried one once or twice they are good basses but they dont have anyting special. Look for a used ibanez sr800 or 885 with bartolini pickups they sell for dirt cheap, sound massives and have tiny neck profile


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

ESP Japan, seeing the Fender Asuka limited series Telecaster, proves it is not to be outdone in it's country's field of expertise:














Not super into the Forest GT shape (or abalone binding), but in the form of a Horizon that would fucking slaaaaay


----------



## narad

Seems like they were outdone -- that Fender was way more on-brand Evangelion. This just looks like ESP was told to make a forest in Schecter Hellraiser clothing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's like the ibby FR7 I've always dreamed of


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Anquished said:


>



This thing looks like someone came all over it. What is it called? I might buy one right now


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PyramidSmasher said:


> This thing looks like someone came all over it. What is it called? I might buy one right now


schecter silver mountain


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

PyramidSmasher said:


> This thing looks like someone came all over it. What is it called? I might buy one right now



Someone close to me is selling the 7 string sustainiac floyd version for >1k and I want but also college ain't cheap


----------



## USMarine75

My wife wants this...







Which is weird because she doesn't even play?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anyone ever tried one of these?


----------



## mlp187

Crash Dandicoot said:


> ESP Japan, seeing the Fender Asuka limited series Telecaster, proves it is not to be outdone in it's country's field of expertise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not super into the Forest GT shape (or abalone binding), but in the form of a Horizon that would fucking slaaaaay


I don't traditionally like the forest shape either but holy damn this does it for me.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## r33per

Samark said:


> Pops up every once in a while. Poor guy waited forever, but the result is incredible


Oh my. 
I need the knowledge of what model this is...


----------



## josh1




----------



## dmlinger

josh1 said:


>


Olympic/off white looks so nice with roasted maple. Would be extra cool if it had a 3-ply parchment pickguard to round it out.


----------



## DCM_Allan

My latest addition


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My GAS arrived yesterday, 3 days early from the projected shipping date...WOO!! I am in Jackson Heaven over here, people haha.


----------



## narad

Pretty cool anniversary Ikebe models out:


----------



## Adieu

USMarine75 said:


> My wife wants this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is weird because she doesn't even play?



Which part appeals to her, the Godzilla end... or the XXL banana?


----------



## Aaron

BrailleDecibel said:


> My GAS arrived yesterday, 3 days early from the projected shipping date...WOO!! I am in Jackson Heaven over here, people haha.
> 
> View attachment 84966



Those Jacksons are awesome guitars for the money. I sell the crap out of those! You will end up with more of them i promise.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Aaron said:


> Those Jacksons are awesome guitars for the money. I sell the crap out of those! You will end up with more of them i promise.


Dude, I am thinking you are correct on that one, I wouldn't be surprised one bit if I snagged a couple more of these. They feel, sound, look, and play like they should be twice the price! I bought an LTD MH-17 last year for the same price, and that guitar felt and played like a balsa wood airplane compared to this beast. I see exactly why you sell a ton of these, this guitar is so great I am wondering where it has been all my life.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been thinking about a baritone. 

And getting a Strat.

Soooo thinking about getting the two and combining them.  Get one of those Fender Subsonic necks and put it on a Strat body.


----------



## technomancer

Like everything except the chopped top.



narad said:


> Pretty cool anniversary Ikebe models out:


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Like everything except the chopped top.



I like everything but the inlay. The art of the j-custom is never fully satisfying anybody.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

And suddenly I want a sparkly pink 7 string


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Kinda feeling selling my bc rich tbh


----------



## technomancer

View media item 3242


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone ever tried one of these?


Yep,it's a fine, sturdy guitar. Sound quite good too.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

technomancer said:


> View media item 3242


That is a beaut!


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> And suddenly I want a sparkly pink 7 string



This dude has amazing taste in guitars, except, maybe that all pink sparkle one. It's a bit much for me haha


----------



## mikernaut

technomancer said:


> View media item 3242



AHHHH I soooo Love these!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I need something black, Floyd and neck binding. Though them black metal LTD’s would do it too, minus the binding


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Yep,it's a fine, sturdy guitar. Sound quite good too.


Yeah I was initially curious about it, but I saw the new Omen Elites and I think my interest moved onto those. 

And now I'm juggling between that, a Fender or Warmoth Baritone frankensomething, or another Hagstrom Super Swede.


----------



## mlp187

technomancer said:


> View media item 3242


I can’t tell if I like this or CAR more. I’m constantly changing my opinion every time I see one or the other.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

mlp187 said:


> I can’t tell if I like this or CAR more. I’m constantly changing my opinion every time I see one or the other.


That’d be a tough call. Both colors make the curves pop really nice. This style of Horizon is the best they do.


----------



## jephjacques

I love the metallic red one, big Page Hamilton vibes


----------



## technomancer

flip flop > red but the red is seriously cool


----------



## Adieu

mlp187 said:


> I can’t tell if I like this or CAR more. I’m constantly changing my opinion every time I see one or the other.



Candy Apple Red .... or four-wheeled personal vehicle?

If 4 wheeled vehicle, save on insurance and sell that shit. You'll feel much better as an ESP-owner/pedestrian.

If candy apple.... ask your doctor about drugs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oooh steffan got a custom esp death dagger 7


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooh steffan got a custom esp death dagger 7



That’s interesting, not sure about that headstock.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm very tempted to pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooh steffan got a custom esp death dagger 7



ESP makes the neck joint perfectly that Abasi dreams of and all his "best" luthiers struggle to execute


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> ESP makes the neck joint perfectly that Abasi dreams of and all his "best" luthiers struggle to execute


well it's a neck through, not a set neck, so of course the heel is going to be better.
To be honest having a less blocky neck heel doesn't even matter if you design the fretboard to end earlier, or if you widen the lower cutaway sufficiently. My gus G lets me get all the way up to the 24th fret easily because the cutaway is wider, whereas my regular star is much tighter in the cutaway and I can't consistently shove my meathooks up onto the last few frets.
My ormsby goliath had a very tight cutaway but a really rounded neck heel, but I couldn't even get my hands up to the 24th fret.


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> well it's a neck through, not a set neck, so of course the heel is going to be better.
> To be honest having a less blocky neck heel doesn't even matter if you design the fretboard to end earlier, or if you widen the lower cutaway sufficiently. My gus G lets me get all the way up to the 24th fret easily because the cutaway is wider, whereas my regular star is much tighter in the cutaway and I can't consistently shove my meathooks up onto the last few frets.
> My ormsby goliath had a very tight cutaway but a really rounded neck heel, but I couldn't even get my hands up to the 24th fret.


Good point! 

You seem to be into extreme guitar shapes ;-) I kinda like the look of them but damn are the cases big for some of them. Like imagine that Obscura guitar with that long back horn .. nice at home but for leaving the house I would want something more compact to be honest


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> Good point!
> 
> You seem to be into extreme guitar shapes ;-) I kinda like the look of them but damn are the cases big for some of them. Like imagine that Obscura guitar with that long back horn .. nice at home but for leaving the house I would want something more compact to be honest


I do enjoy star shapes and other extreme guitar shapes, provided they're actually comfy.
The death dagger is VERRRRRRY LONGGGGG. Good luck finding a case for one  They make explorers seem small iirc. 
Star shapes are usually around explorer sized but far more comfortable ime due to the removed material.


----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooh steffan got a custom esp death dagger 7




"In order to ensure even much smoother lead play in upper frets, we decided to scallop the upper frets. See!"

_Proceeds to chug at fret 3 for the rest of the video_


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> I do enjoy star shapes and other extreme guitar shapes, provided they're actually comfy.
> The death dagger is VERRRRRRY LONGGGGG. Good luck finding a case for one  They make explorers seem small iirc.
> Star shapes are usually around explorer sized but far more comfortable ime due to the removed material.


Wow I didn't know that shape was an actual production guitar .. always thought Ran Guitars came up with that shape


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> Wow I didn't know that shape was an actual production guitar .. always thought Ran Guitars came up with that shape


Yeah, the ESP and RAN are copies of hondo's death dagger. It's a semi obscure pointy. Kind of like ibanez's xv series or the star destroyer, which also don't get enough love.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I play music said:


> Wow I didn't know that shape was an actual production guitar .. always thought Ran Guitars came up with that shape



Nope, it's an old guitar made by Hondo in the '80s. IIRC it was Steffan's first guitar. He sent it to RAN for some tweaks.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Horizon-CTM (Horizon-II ver.) in, what looks like, Black Fog. Pretty rare version.


----------



## Vyn

This is speaking to me at the moment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> View attachment 85247
> 
> 
> This is speaking to me at the moment.


I really want one of the new floyd versions.


----------



## I play music

Vyn said:


> View attachment 85247
> 
> 
> This is speaking to me at the moment.


Alexi get your guitar out of the sun, it's melting!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

narad said:


> Pretty cool anniversary Ikebe models out:


Got a link for this?


----------



## narad

soul_lip_mike said:


> Got a link for this?



https://www.digimart.net/search?category12Id=359&keywordAnd=Ibanez+IKEBE+45th&x=0&y=0


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

My GAS has finally been satisfied as Trade Tuesday wraps up


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> I really want one of the new floyd versions.



I've actually pre-ordered one of the floyd 7-string versions, quite excited to get it


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## I play music

USMarine75 said:


>


That bridge almost in the middle of the body looks aweful


----------



## USMarine75

I play music said:


> That bridge almost in the middle of the body looks aweful



I agree, it does look... aweful.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

USMarine75 said:


>




Jackson Jake Bowen signature model?

In all seriousness though, I am gassing for the red LACS JBM that featured in a couple of Periphery photos that I saw once upon a time but can’t find again now I want to show what I’m gassing for!!!


----------



## technomancer

The bridge position is the same as a normal soloist...


----------



## dmlinger

It does look like they shifted everything towards the middle of the body to allow for access to those extra frets.


----------



## Noodler

Right now I'm totally craving this RGA42FM!


----------



## I play music

technomancer said:


> The bridge position is the same as a normal soloist...


One of us two needs to get his eyes checked. 

To me this looks terribly wrong man.


----------



## technomancer

I play music said:


> One of us two needs to get his eyes checked.
> 
> To me this looks terribly wrong man.



Looking at side by side pics it looks like the bridge is about 1/4" further forward on the 27 fret.... which is bizarre since they are the same scale length.


----------



## dmlinger

technomancer said:


> Looking at side by side pics it looks like the bridge is about 1/4" further forward on the 27 fret.... which is bizarre since they are the same scale length.



Scale is probably still 25.5". They shifted "everything" towards the horn end of the body so that the 27th fret would be accessible. They could have left the bridge in the typical location, but the frets they added would be hard to reach.

Look at where the upper horn meets the fretboard. It's at the 19th fret on a typical Soloist and the 21st(ish) on the 27 fretter.


----------



## technomancer

dmlinger said:


> Scale is probably still 25.5". They shifted "everything" towards the horn end of the body so that the 27th fret would be accessible. They could have left the bridge in the typical location, but the frets they added would be hard to reach.
> 
> Look at where the upper horn meets the fretboard. It's at the 19th fret on a typical Soloist and the 21st(ish) on the 27 fretter.



Yep. Still think it looks fine though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I always felt 24-fret Jacksons always looked claustrophobic and that doesn't help matters.


----------



## gunshow86de

The only Parallel Universe I actually love.


----------



## Samark

Ibanez = GAS


----------



## USMarine75

gunshow86de said:


> The only Parallel Universe I actually love.




Ive had every listing on reverb in my watch list lol.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Look similar to Baguley.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75 said:


> Look similar to Baguley.



This is all on you.. You did this to me. 

But seriously... I'd love to have just one alum neck guitar. Would prob do like your boy in the vid and go with a Squier platform.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> This is all on you.. You did this to me.
> 
> But seriously... I'd love to have just one alum neck guitar. Would prob do like your boy in the vid and go with a Squier platform.



Exactly. Whether the body matters or not to tone, it is arguably the least important. 

And when it comes to playability, the neck is probably most important.

So I'm all about one of those necks and a Squier body.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This is amazing and I want it.


----------



## mlp187

Samark said:


> Red Ibanez w/DC inlay
> Ibanez = GAS


Wow. Holy hell. WTF is this? Who do I bribe to get it?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I just gotta plug it in but unless I seriously hate fishmans my explorer GAS has been murdered


----------



## mbardu

Droooooooool.png


----------



## mbardu

I don't like JEMs, I don't like black guitars, but somehow I like dis. Like really like.
It's like double negatives cancelling each other.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mbardu said:


> I don't like JEMs, I don't like black guitars, but somehow I like dis. Like really like.
> it's like double negatives cancelling each other.



that color scheme does things to my brain


need mirror pickguards on EVERYTHING


----------



## mbardu

Am I seeing things or does that JEM even come with Dunlop straploks?
Have they finally seen the light? Now would just need them to be recessed in the body to be 100% perfect.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Where can one buy a JEM DARK MATTER?? That thing is sick!


----------



## sym30l1c

mbardu said:


> I don't like JEMs, I don't like black guitars, but somehow I like dis. Like really like.
> It's like double negatives cancelling each other.




Isn't this just a design made in photoshop?
If it really existed I would immediately buy it.


----------



## I play music

mbardu said:


> I don't like JEMs, I don't like black guitars, but somehow I like dis. Like really like.
> It's like double negatives cancelling each other.


Black guitars look always nice on the product photos but whenever I see one in person you either see every fingerprint (gloss finish) or it has shiny spots as if someone had his daily lunch on it (satin finish). What finish is this here? Satin grey?


----------



## mbardu

sym30l1c said:


> Isn't this just a design made in photoshop?
> If it really existed I would immediately buy it.



As per the above, I follow neither black guitars nor JEMs, so Photoshop is totally a possibility 

Hopes and dreams status : _crushed_


----------



## technomancer

mbardu said:


> I don't like JEMs, I don't like black guitars, but somehow I like dis. Like really like.
> It's like double negatives cancelling each other.



10/10 would buy and refinish neon yellow or neon green with matching pickups


----------



## narad

mbardu said:


> Droooooooool.png



Anderson? Where'd you find that one?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I've got a few GASses, gotta get me some Mayones gear.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

The first and the third are my favorites there! Are those just using their website to configure?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soul_lip_mike said:


> The first and the third are my favorites there! Are those just using their website to configure?


yes


----------



## Anquished

Floyded 7 or a cheap 8 string. Or both. 

Also still want a Bass.. and some red BKPs for my A-7... I hate GAS.


----------



## Samark

I’ll take a yellow, please


----------



## technomancer

Kind of want one of these...










and this is killing me...


----------



## Boofchuck

Jesus Fucking Christ


----------



## musicaldeath

technomancer said:


> Kind of want one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is killing me...



Purple nebula is amazing, but is going for $6500 or something up here. I played a red sunrise majesty a couple weeks back though that may end up coming home at some point.


----------



## technomancer

musicaldeath said:


> Purple nebula is amazing, but is going for $6500 or something up here. I played a red sunrise majesty a couple weeks back though that may end up coming home at some point.



Yeah the Purple Nebula and the Tiger Eye limited editions with basically the same specs and different tops / finishes are stupid expensive. I basically know of one six string Purple Nebula left with a great top but haven't been brave enough to call and ask about it as even if they will discount it will clock in over $4k since US list is $5299... I want it, just not that badly at this point


----------



## Crundles

So someone said Mayones, but *didn't* post the best thing they offer, and I'm confused?






Genuinely - I really want one of these lil thingies, but it's still ~1300 EUR ;_;


----------



## Randy

Anquished said:


> Floyded 7 or a cheap 8 string. Or both.



Can't tell which specific model that is, but I had an Omen 8 and a Damien Elite 8 that were both great guitars. Neck profile was a 10/10. Heel had some chonk but I dunno how much time most people spend on frets 20+


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I am usually not a fan of budget imports but my dimeslime nostalgia is going off:


----------



## jephjacques

Boofchuck said:


> View attachment 85560
> 
> View attachment 85561
> 
> Jesus Fucking Christ



hhhhhhh I want one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/mx...s0zwe_iy76k_yw-en_K15q-4zYqm7JZ9nrDC4m_717ZPY











Also gonna probably give 8-strings another shot. I'm super, super debating on making that C8 my next purchase.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/mx...s0zwe_iy76k_yw-en_K15q-4zYqm7JZ9nrDC4m_717ZPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also gonna probably give 8-strings another shot. I'm super, super debating on making that C8 my next purchase.



Trem and phaser are my fav effects. And MXR stuff is so underrated it holds up against much more expensive boutique pedals IMO. Like the MXR 5150... it’s so good someone should just take it and put it in a boutique enclosure and charge $220 for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Trem and phaser are my fav effects. And MXR stuff is so underrated it holds up against much more expensive boutique pedals IMO. Like the MXR 5150... it’s so good someone should just take it and put it in a boutique enclosure and charge $220 for it.



Oh I love MXR stuff. Some of their pedals rank as my top favorite effects. I wanted to get an M159 or TS1 Tremolo, but given the rarity of the M159 and size of the TS1, that was a no go. Sooo this looks great.

Only thing that REALLY stops me from getting one is the fact my Diamond Tremolo has a double-speed thing for the tap tempo, which I use a lot. Also the fact I use my Diamond's on-off chopper effect extensively, which I'm not sure the MXR can 100% nail.

EDIT: Reading the manual, I can't find anything relating to a mode like that. But what I did find is that it apparently can be ran in true stereo. Stereo input and output.


----------



## gunch

USMarine75 said:


> Like the MXR 5150... it’s so good someone should just take it and put it in a boutique enclosure and charge $220 for it.



Yeah about that


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone try one of those BOSS RC-10r's?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so hawt


----------



## Musiscience

Not sure if this thread applies only to guitars or gear in general. But this thing here. So close to my turn on the waitlist, but somehow seems like it will never come.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Anquished

Randy said:


> Can't tell which specific model that is, but I had an Omen 8 and a Damien Elite 8 that were both great guitars. Neck profile was a 10/10. Heel had some chonk but I dunno how much time most people spend on frets 20+



Ah that's good to know.

This one is the Demon 8. I think the only differences between the Omen 8 and the Demon 8 is the scale length and active pups. I doubt I'll be using the high frets that often on it if I do go with it!


----------



## Vyn

soul_lip_mike said:


> I am usually not a fan of budget imports but my dimeslime nostalgia is going off:



First batch of these is already sold out.


----------



## A-Branger

TheBolivianSniper said:


> that color scheme does things to my brain
> 
> 
> need mirror pickguards on EVERYTHING



mind you thats a 3D render, not a real guitar.

I bet you that might be a gloss(or matt) blak pickguard, which would make sense with the full blackout guitar theme, rather than witha mirror pickguard


----------



## Fraz666

Samark said:


> Ibanez = GAS


Big quote, every year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so my GAS for an 8-string died.


...Only to be replaced by GAS for a hot-rodded Strat.


----------



## Pat

Anyone played the new 2020 Epiphones yet? The SG and Les Paul Customs look awesome


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so my GAS for an 8-string died.
> 
> 
> ...Only to be replaced by GAS for a hot-rodded Strat.



I have one of the 2020 Squiers and it's fantastic. Hard to believe they can make such an amazing guitar and sell it for $350.



Pat said:


> Anyone played the new 2020 Epiphones yet? The SG and Les Paul Customs look awesome



The Andertons videos do a great job covering how good these are IMO. They will usually say if stuff is garbage or has minor issues, but they couldn't stop raving about the 2020 Epiphones. Unfortunately, I dont have my own opinion because I had an SG Muse on order with MusiciansFriend for 9 months and finally gave up lol.


----------



## Pat

USMarine75 said:


> I have one of the 2020 Squiers and it's fantastic. Hard to believe they can make such an amazing guitar and sell it for $350.
> 
> 
> 
> The Andertons videos do a great job covering how good these are IMO. They will usually say if stuff is garbage or has minor issues, but they couldn't stop raving about the 2020 Epiphones. Unfortunately, I dont have my own opinion because I had an SG Muse on order with MusiciansFriend for 9 months and finally gave up lol.


gutted mate, how come the wait was so long?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I have one of the 2020 Squiers and it's fantastic. Hard to believe they can make such an amazing guitar and sell it for $350.



Yeah I saw that. I'm definitely tempted. The specs are right. A good mod platform.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

There's something very cheesecake looking about this burst finish and I want it.


----------



## JD27

Damn you Charvel!


----------



## USMarine75

Pat said:


> gutted mate, how come the wait was so long?



MF kept saying it would be in and then that date would come and it didn’t. Yet they would take money out of my account every 3-4 weeks because I used debit and it kept causing my account to go into overdraft. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I saw that. I'm definitely tempted. The specs are right. A good mod platform.



Honestly my Squier Classic Vibe JM is so good there’s nothing I would change.


----------



## sirbuh

Pat said:


> Anyone played the new 2020 Epiphones yet?



Have a sg muse and its really good. However, the '20 Squire I picked up is ...amazingly good.
I wonder if they are over engineering the product line to create positive buzz given the quality of this thing.


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> Have a sg muse and its really good. However, the '20 Squire I picked up is ...amazingly good.
> I wonder if they are over engineering the product line to create positive buzz given the quality of this thing.



Definitely agree. Within about a week my Schecter Nick Johnston USA ($2700) and Squier Classic Vibe LE Andertons/CME Jazzmaster ($400) arrived. I barely play the NJ because the Squier is so good. Sacrilegious I’m sure... but I LOVE the Squier’s pickups. And it just plays fantastic.


----------



## Samark




----------



## narad

Samark said:


> View attachment 85720



What's that?


----------



## ThePIGI King

narad said:


> What's that?


RG2077XL


----------



## ThomasUV777

USMarine75 said:


> Definitely agree. Within about a week my Schecter Nick Johnston USA ($2700) and Squier Classic Vibe LE Andertons/CME Jazzmaster ($400) arrived. I barely play the NJ because the Squier is so good. Sacrilegious I’m sure... but I LOVE the Squier’s pickups. And it just plays fantastic.



This. Squiers really are great guitars nowadays.


----------



## I play music

ThePIGI King said:


> RG2077XL


I thought they only exist in blue?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Now more than ever before...


----------



## narad

I play music said:


> I thought they only exist in blue?



Yea, I thought there was a blue-ish one and a kind of reddish one. Looks sick in black though. A refin maybe?


----------



## ThePIGI King

@narad and @I play music apologies, its the 1077xl. The 1077 came in Black as a Japan only, where you are correct that the 2077 is only Royal Blue.


----------



## I play music

ThePIGI King said:


> @narad and @I play music apologies, its the 1077xl. The 1077 came in Black as a Japan only, where you are correct that the 2077 is only Royal Blue.


Ok was already thinking if maybe it was an Axe Palace run or something ..
But then no surprise I haven't seen any if they were Japan only


----------



## odibrom

AFAIK the 1077 is loaded with the LoPro Edge while the 2077 is loaded with the newer Edge Pro... I may be confusing what trem goes where...


----------



## ThePIGI King

odibrom said:


> AFAIK the 1077 is loaded with the LoPro Edge while the 2077 is loaded with the newer Edge Pro... I may be confusing what trem goes where...


No you are correct. The 1077 is for sure the king of the xl series - HSH, Lo-pro, offset dots. Gimmie gimmie.


----------



## USMarine75

I play music said:


> I thought they only exist in blue?



OK I'm confused... Which ones do I have again 1077 or 2077? I have identical blue and black so must be 1077?



















BTW my GAS at the moment... A or B?


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> OK I'm confused... Which ones do I have again 1077 or 2077? I have identical blue and black so must be 1077?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW my GAS at the moment... A or B?



I believe the correct answer is yes...


----------



## ThePIGI King

USMarine75 said:


> OK I'm confused... Which ones do I have again 1077 or 2077? I have identical blue and black so must be 1077?


The only difference between the 1077 and 2077 (other than 1077 can be black) is lo-pro vs edge pro, respectively.


----------



## binz

Man this thread really is the Serpant! Thankfully they all got a _but_ and I dont empty my wallet on all of these just yet.

Man these Squier FSR (Fender single run?) at Andertons are really tempting. I love that finish, but it'd be kind of pointless for me to buy this as I'd be looking for single coils if I ever got a Tele or Strat. Still ...





Also that I am a sucker for shell pink, that ugly laurel fretboard though..





Also that one, without neck pickup though


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

binz said:


>


Never have I been this turgid.


----------



## Aaron

I feel the quality of squires has gotten really good lately. All the ones ive gotten in at work feel and play very well.


----------



## Aaron




----------



## binz

Aaron said:


> I feel the quality of squires has gotten really good lately. All the ones ive gotten in at work feel and play very well.


Does this go in general or is there a big noticable difference in those "classic vibe" vs. e.g. squier affinity series? 
TBH understanding the difference between Squier, Fender SQ, Fender Squier FSR, Fender made in mexico when browsing models is super confusing.


----------



## Spicypickles

binz said:


> Also that I am a sucker for shell pink, that ugly laurel fretboard though..



I’m a dummy and thought you were talking about the pick guard at first. Nevermind, but yea maple would have been the move here.


----------



## mbardu

Spicypickles said:


> I’m a dummy and thought you were talking about the pick guard at first. Nevermind, but yea maple would have been the move here.



That's a weird way to spell ebony.


----------



## Spicypickles

mbardu said:


> That's a weird way to spell ebony.


Maple is the new ebony


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> BTW my GAS at the moment... A or B?


A


----------



## USMarine75

Here's an SSO Strat. Just needs a bevel or two. 

And yes I would still rock the hell out of this. (Just not sold on Evertune)

https://reverb.com/item/11068974-xotic-xs-2-gold-sparkle-custom-order-made












Aaron said:


> View attachment 85777



Needed RHS to be perfect.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Oil Bone Nut... Yep, I almost did. Christ, that's hawt af.


----------



## Masoo2

Just found out about Motherplucker guitars, seems like an interesting take on the ergonomic guitar concept (Rick Toone, Sankey, Klein, Claas, etc) but with an aesthetic that wouldn't be out of place on a Jazzmaster





















Talk about GAS jeez these are probably the most interesting guitars I've stumbled upon in months, just hits all the right checkmarks for me aesthetically and spec-wise. 

Fanned fret, 8/9 string, semi-hollow, interesting body shape, excellent upper fret access (didn't include a picture of the back joint), etc. Negative frets could be done a bit better rather than just extending the whole fretboard out though, similar complaint for the fretboard end towards the neck pickup.

That shell pink but with negative frets would be oooooooooooo so nice.


----------



## Aaron

I really really want one of these. Its a Japan only model. Ill find a way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Masoo2 said:


> Just found out about Motherplucker guitars, seems like an interesting take on the ergonomic guitar concept (Rick Toone, Sankey, Klein, Claas, etc) but with an aesthetic that wouldn't be out of place on a Jazzmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about GAS jeez these are probably the most interesting guitars I've stumbled upon in months, just hits all the right checkmarks for me aesthetically and spec-wise.
> 
> Fanned fret, 8/9 string, semi-hollow, interesting body shape, excellent upper fret access (didn't include a picture of the back joint), etc. Negative frets could be done a bit better rather than just extending the whole fretboard out though, similar complaint for the fretboard end towards the neck pickup.
> 
> That shell pink but with negative frets would be oooooooooooo so nice.



Love it!


----------



## I play music

Masoo2 said:


> Just found out about Motherplucker guitars, seems like an interesting take on the ergonomic guitar concept (Rick Toone, Sankey, Klein, Claas, etc) but with an aesthetic that wouldn't be out of place on a Jazzmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about GAS jeez these are probably the most interesting guitars I've stumbled upon in months, just hits all the right checkmarks for me aesthetically and spec-wise.
> 
> Fanned fret, 8/9 string, semi-hollow, interesting body shape, excellent upper fret access (didn't include a picture of the back joint), etc. Negative frets could be done a bit better rather than just extending the whole fretboard out though, similar complaint for the fretboard end towards the neck pickup.
> 
> That shell pink but with negative frets would be oooooooooooo so nice.


Looking at the pickup position I guess this is not the guitar to play Meshuggah on


----------



## Masoo2

I play music said:


> Looking at the pickup position I guess this is not the guitar to play Meshuggah on


See the pickup position is one thing I've been thinking about more and more.

Especially on something like a guitar with negative frets, would you _want_ the pickups matching the bridge angle if the scale length of the lowest two strings were actually another 2-3 inches longer than the rest? The seafoam green guitar up there is a good example of this, though its pickups are further from the bridge than I'd normally expect them to be regardless of slant or no slant so maybe something like Rick Toone's Blur or Fathom would be better examples of this:










I know it's not as extreme as just doing like a 34 inch bass converted into a guitar (ie Admiral Angry) or pulling a Holdsworth with 34-38 inch scale lengths, but it's one thing I've thought about a bit and seem to think it might work out pretty well.

Though to be fair there have been guitars with negative frets pushing into the 31-32ish inch scale that I've seen with slanted pickups, Rook's old strandberg #55 with Lundgrens come to mind (also GAS, talk about a beauty, one of the most perfect strandbergs designed):






Ideally I'd love one of each concept as I think there's a bit of merit to both, but if I was going in on my first 8 (or 9) string custom it'd likely have straight pickups and be specced out as more of a clean guitar with a semi-hollow body and ample split coil options (maybe even a single in the middle) as that's the main area I've found most of my 8s to struggle at.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Masoo2 said:


> See the pickup position is one thing I've been thinking about more and more.
> 
> Especially on something like a guitar with negative frets, would you _want_ the pickups matching the bridge angle if the scale length of the lowest two strings were actually another 2-3 inches longer than the rest? The seafoam green guitar up there is a good example of this, though its pickups are further from the bridge than I'd normally expect them to be regardless of slant or no slant so maybe something like Rick Toone's Blur or Fathom would be better examples of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not as extreme as just doing like a 34 inch bass converted into a guitar (ie Admiral Angry) or pulling a Holdsworth with 34-38 inch scale lengths, but it's one thing I've thought about a bit and seem to think it might work out pretty well.
> 
> Though to be fair there have been guitars with negative frets pushing into the 31-32ish inch scale that I've seen with slanted pickups, Rook's old strandberg #55 with Lundgrens come to mind (also GAS, talk about a beauty, one of the most perfect strandbergs designed):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally I'd love one of each concept as I think there's a bit of merit to both, but if I was going in on my first 8 (or 9) string custom it'd likely have straight pickups and be specced out as more of a clean guitar with a semi-hollow body and ample split coil options (maybe even a single in the middle) as that's the main area I've found most of my 8s to struggle at.



Having the bridge pickup right up to the bridge makes a sort of percussive and nasal tone to it, which fits great for something like Meshuggah or some djent type bands where the guitar is almost a percussion instrument. 

If you want it to sound like a guitar...eh, it's not as important. 

I've owned fanned and single scale 8s with various pickup placements, and there's sort of a sweet spot where I think they sound best a most guitars tend to fall there and sound better than right on top of the bridge. 

Tightness is a function of the strings and rig more than pickup placement outside of the extremes.


----------



## BenjaminW

I've been wanting the Striped Series guitars for a while, and my GAS for one of these has gone up significantly. Unfortunately and quite understandably, they're all out of stock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

well fuck now I want a 5153 stealth.


----------



## Kaura

Visited a local music shop today. Walked around a bit and was disappointed with all the new guitars. But then I turned around and my heart literally skipped a beat when I saw one of these. I've been wanting one of these ever since they were introduced. 

Never could I ever even dream of these landing in Europe. And the price wasn't that bad (for an import). I can't remember the exact price but less than 1400 euros. I already quit drinking, kinda want to quit smoking too to save money faster to get it. Kinda...






They also had one of these. I've always shrugged Schecter off for some reason but this one looks dope.


----------



## Musiscience

Came across this Mayones on their Facebook page. Perfection. Not that I need it, like at all, but this triggers GAS hard!


----------



## gunshow86de

Trying to convince myself I _don't_ need one of those Mayones mini-basses. It's the perfect "noodling on the couch while watching tv" instrument.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> well fuck now I want a 5153 stealth.



I think you do.


----------



## Pietjepieter

I am a shitty player with to many fancy guitars.... so i really should NOT buy it. 

But damn just look at it!!!!


----------



## Metropolis

Should I get a used Prestige or a new Solar... I want something classy.


----------



## josh1

Metropolis said:


> Should I get a used Prestige or a new Solar... I want something classy.


Prestige. Solar's aren't classy.


----------



## Metropolis

josh1 said:


> Prestige. Solar's aren't classy.



Yeah... RG752 probably coming, just making a deal from it.


----------



## technomancer

Aaron said:


> I really really want one of these. Its a Japan only model. Ill find a way.
> View attachment 85838



It's not that hard, Ikebe sells to the US


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I kind of want a Rhoads or an ESP arrow.


----------



## zxcvbnm




----------



## ThePIGI King

zxcvbnm said:


>


That might be the most horrendous headstock on a strat type guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## mbardu

ThePIGI King said:


> That might be the most horrendous headstock on a strat type guitar I've ever seen.



Please show some respect.
Bandsaw or printer accidents are no laughing matter, and this poor fella is _clearly, _and I mean_ *clearly *_the victim of both


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

It's a feature, not a bug. The guitars look killer, but those headstocks are horrid.


----------



## Choop

I've been working out my whole pedalboard revamp lately, but was hit with a sudden GAS attack just today for a Fender Mustang, specifically this one in Lake Placid Blue. Whyyyyy meeeee?


----------



## BigViolin

The Tyler headstock rules.


----------



## NickS

^Where's the neg rep when you need it


----------



## gunch

After a while you stop squinting at it and asking yourself wtf, then you come to appreciate his artistic vision while not necessarily liking it. 

Also I want a baritone or multiscale 6, have Gibson scale covered with my AXS32 and Fender Scale covered with the NK 

A Schec maybe?


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## mbardu

gunshow86de said:


>



Still prefer the Vandermeij


----------



## Vyn

gunshow86de said:


>



I think this is going to be the next "Turds in the swimming pool" fad, every company is now going to have a galaxy finish of some description.


----------



## narad

ThePIGI King said:


> That might be the most horrendous headstock on a strat type guitar I've ever seen.



I'll take deliberate but weird design language over the sorts of generic tiny twists on things we've come to expect from so many builders here ( ::cough:: skervesen ::cough:: ) 

A Skervesen (or half Kiesels things, or half of Ormsby's things, etc.) are like drinking Dr. Thunder instead of Dr. Pepper. A Tyler is like drinking Moxie.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

zxcvbnm said:


>


----------



## odibrom

^^ That's a perfect example of "just because one can, doesn't mean one should"...


----------



## gunshow86de

Dumple Stilzkin said:


>


----------



## odibrom

Yah but that's when the guitar is hanging, in playing position it will become a small erected dick pointing somewhere... sad view...


----------



## John

I've kicked around the idea of having something like this done with an extra unloaded cab, because why not. It won't be functional in the sense of my other equipment, but it's a nice idea to me nonetheless:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Dumple Stilzkin said:


>


----------



## BigViolin

Dick Butt.


----------



## tarzegetakizerd

heavily considering selling my EC407 to buy an SC-608B. I love Deftones Koi No Yokan, and buying the 8 string, or an H-408B, would let me cover that album.

Doesn't help that both 8s are on sale in my country


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Old School RG5000 in Serpent Green


----------



## narad




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


>



Was watching the "official" video of that a couple of days ago, too.


----------



## odibrom

When I pick a string, I feel it vibrating with the fretting hand and it kind of helps me map the guitar with either hand and make them work together and coordinated. I wonder how would this _sound generator_ feel since the fretting hand and picking hand won't be using the same set of _strings_...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

narad said:


>


That looks so much like the helmet of either Doomguy or Master Chief


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was watching the "official" video of that a couple of days ago, too.


You mean to say this thing is new?? Looks like something straight from the 80s ..


----------



## foreright

I play music said:


> You mean to say this thing is new?? Looks like something straight from the 80s ..



It was mid-80s - I remember these being advertised at the time. Horrifically expensive - near enough £10,000 if i remember... Extremely cool though!


----------



## narad

A favorite of Allan Holdsworth. Even saw a pic of him just jamming at home on it only a few days before he died.


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> A favorite of Allan Holdsworth. Even saw a pic of him just jamming at home on it only a few days before he died.



Share, please...


----------



## Anquished

So I stupidly agreed to a financial suicide pact with my Uni mate last year and both of us are going to buy expensive guitars (around 2k-3k) upon graduation. I realized the other day how quickly thats come around so decided to hold off buying ANYTHING guitar related until then. 

I've never paid ESP much attention nor do I have a clue on the differences between their ranges. This popped up on my radar however and I really want to try it out, specs fit the bill for what I'm after. Anyone own this guitar or have experience with the E-II range?


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> Share, please...


----------



## mbardu

Anquished said:


> So I stupidly agreed to a financial suicide pact with my Uni mate last year and both of us are going to buy expensive guitars (around 2k-3k) upon graduation. I realized the other day how quickly thats come around so decided to hold off buying ANYTHING guitar related until then.
> 
> I've never paid ESP much attention nor do I have a clue on the differences between their ranges. This popped up on my radar however and I really want to try it out, specs fit the bill for what I'm after. Anyone own this guitar or have experience with the E-II range?



Just a few things to note on those:

the Horizon carve on the body is not for everyone
ESP's thin-U profile is not necessarily comfortable for people used to the typical medium Cs or things like the typical Ibanez profiles
the neck is finished, so you won't have the super sleek feel of an oiled neck
the frets are nickel silver, which you may like, but many people would prefer stainless steel at that pricepoint
Those aside, the E-iis are however absolutely solid instruments, and in sheer consistency, build quality and finish, they're up there among the best.


----------



## Taylor

Tom Winspear's Carillion is giving me some serious feelings. I wouldn't know what to do with the micrtonal fretboard, and I'm not a fan of TOM's (Tune O Matic not Mr. Winspear (of which I am a big fan)), but everything else on it just does it for me.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Just bought one of these. When I showed my wife she said "the 80's want their guitar back."


----------



## Randy

narad said:


>




Holdsworth fan here. Not as boujie but I got the YouRock guitar for exactly this kinda stuff. A lot of guys say just go synth pickup etc but not having actual frets and strings changes the way you play it entirely, it's basically a legato machine with a whammy bar. I wish there were a 'fancier' option but functionally, it's pretty rad.

I used it for the sax stuff in the second half of this 'lead a week' entry.

https://soundcloud.com/randysnonsense/scolejam


----------



## narad

I don't have tone gas but I have look gas:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Started playing my Haggy Ultra Max again. Hagstrom GAS shooting through the room for another Ultra Max. Or I should finally get a Fantomen.


----------



## mbardu

soul_lip_mike said:


> Just bought one of these. When I showed my wife she said "the 80's want their guitar back."



So is it huge or very huge?


----------



## Samark

Played around with Virtual RG last night and commissioned this, this morning. Sigh, GAS got me


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mbardu said:


> So is it huge or very huge?



I'll try to get a banana for scale when it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Kaura




----------



## jephjacques

Always love fenders with matching headstocks


----------



## gunshow86de

Might be the nicest burst I've ever seen.


----------



## USMarine75

jephjacques said:


> Always love fenders with matching headstocks



I was very disappointed the Fender Pro II series doesn’t have matching headstocks...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mbardu said:


> So is it huge or very huge?



Arrived a day early - DHL straight from Japan is surprisingly fast! A few jacksons and a Gibson LP for scale -- no banana's unfortunately.


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Kaura

Can I just win the lottery already and get all these awesome Strats.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Just bought this one.


----------



## mungiisi

I've developed some serious GAS towards Jackson B7 Deluxe. It looks beautiful with the natural top:






Maybe some day...


----------



## ellengtrgrl

This:

*Schecter Jazz 7* - I'm kicking myself for getting rid of the last one I had





Not withstanding that (Jazz 7's are pretty rare), ANY 7-string that FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, doesn't have the typical razor thin neck that most of them have. I DON'T want to go through the fiasco again, that I had last year, with my PRS SE Seven! Ugh! I hated it's thin neck, and to add insult to injury, I spent $400 getting it re-fretted with hypoallergenic Jescar EVO Gold fretwire, due to my severe nickel allergy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Floyd Rose Strat GAS hit hard again. Fuck it, will probably have to buy one.


----------



## I play music

soul_lip_mike said:


> Arrived a day early - DHL straight from Japan is surprisingly fast! A few jacksons and a Gibson LP for scale -- no banana's unfortunately.


Whats that red LP?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I play music said:


> Whats that red LP?



That is a Gibson LP Studio I got in high school in 1998! I've kept it all these years as it has a lot of sentimental value (gift from my dad who has since passed). It's basically my trial and error guitar at this point to learn how to do things like soldering (put EMG's in), replace all the hardware with black, etc.


----------



## odibrom

ellengtrgrl said:


> This:
> 
> *Schecter Jazz 7* - I'm kicking myself for getting rid of the last one I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not withstanding that (Jazz 7's are pretty rare), ANY 7-string that FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, doesn't have the typical razor thin neck that most of them have. I DON'T want to go through the fiasco again, that I had last year, with my PRS SE Seven! Ugh! I hated it's thin neck, and to add insult to injury, I spent $400 getting it re-fretted with hypoallergenic Jescar EVO Gold fretwire, due to my severe nickel allergy.



I want one of those hollow/semi-hollow 7 stringers in my collection... one day...


----------



## bonedeth




----------



## USMarine75

GASing for one of the blue flame maple NOS Peavey Wolfgangs. But spending another $2500 after just buying the Schecter NJ is probably too much right now.


----------



## feraledge

Taylor said:


> Tom Winspear's Carillion is giving me some serious feelings. I wouldn't know what to do with the micrtonal fretboard, and I'm not a fan of TOM's (Tune O Matic not Mr. Winspear (of which I am a big fan)), but everything else on it just does it for me.
> 
> View attachment 86245
> View attachment 86246
> View attachment 86247


That's a beautiful guitar and quite possibly one of the most specific things I've ever seen made.


----------



## mbardu

Posting in the right thread this time:


----------



## slan

I have major GAS for a 7-string Ibanez S, especially the S5427:


----------



## gunshow86de

So simple, but Lake Placid blue is such a perfect color for a Tele.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Matching headstock moves that from a 9 to 10.


----------



## I play music

ImNotAhab said:


> Matching headstock moves that from a 9 to 10.


I wonder if the AZ headstock would be a better fit with the round S body than the RG headstock they have


----------



## Kaura

Really digging this Kenny Wayne Shepherd strat.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Local ad, want, can't have.


----------



## Samark

Petrucci’s 7 from the Seventh Heaven video. If you’re like me, this guitar was a major igniter of GAS. Interesting the 3 piece on the scarf join

And for good luck, a nice JPM


----------



## gunch

I want Voggs Ran-Ironbird


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why do I suddenly want a lambo orange headlesss


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so hawt


----------



## HaloHat

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Just bought this one.



Other than the missing string, that is total sex.


----------



## HaloHat

ellengtrgrl said:


> This:
> 
> *Schecter Jazz 7* - I'm kicking myself for getting rid of the last one I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not withstanding that (Jazz 7's are pretty rare), ANY 7-string that FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, doesn't have the typical razor thin neck that most of them have. I DON'T want to go through the fiasco again, that I had last year, with my PRS SE Seven! Ugh! I hated it's thin neck, and to add insult to injury, I spent $400 getting it re-fretted with hypoallergenic Jescar EVO Gold fretwire, due to my severe nickel allergy.



I have a 6 string Corsair Limited Edition that is so awesome I would REALLY like, and BUY, a 7 string version without question, instantly. Gotta say, if the price was right I would give the Jazz 7 a try, however I would miss the ebony board of the Corsair Limited Edition. Not real big on single cuts, but I would make an exception for the Jazz 7 if not able to get a Corsair 7 double cut model. And no Bigsby please! Give me the Corsair Limited Edition Matte Black, Ebony board and Gold stop tail and I couldn't get the cash out of my pocket fast enough. 3/4 as shown on the Jazz 7 tuners. 4/3 has always looked weird to me. FWIW I would kill for a Schecter 7 string Prowler II as well.

I hope you get another Jazz 7


----------



## BenjaminW

Don't think I'll come across an Axis anytime soon, but I found a Wolfgang Standard at Guitar Center yesterday that I'm gonna have to cash in on.


----------



## musicaldeath

I remember playing one of those Wolfgangs about 5 years ago. Neck felt great and everything. Was definitely an import, and the fret ends were a bit sharp on the one I played. Always wanted to find another one and give it a shot as it just felt so good to play.


----------



## peterbee

Can't get this one out of my head. LOVE the primarily black binding, double bound, old style joint, matching headstock, black on the sides of the fretboard. 

It reminds me of the Eclipse that came out around 2012 with the same binding, and a maple board (which I think might be the most rare SS Eclipse ever)


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## Albake21

peterbee said:


> Can't get this one out of my head. LOVE the primarily black binding, double bound, old style joint, matching headstock, black on the sides of the fretboard.
> 
> It reminds me of the Eclipse that came out around 2012 with the same binding, and a maple board (which I think might be the most rare SS Eclipse ever)


Wow now that's an LP I can get behind!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Samark said:


> View attachment 86769
> View attachment 86768
> View attachment 86767
> View attachment 86766
> 
> 
> Petrucci’s 7 from the Seventh Heaven video. If you’re like me, this guitar was a major igniter of GAS. Interesting the 3 piece on the scarf join
> 
> And for good luck, a nice JPM



Both of those guitars initiate a Pavlovian response in me. They're "the" guitars from that era of my development as a guitarist. Dream Theater was a musical safe haven in the desert of Britpop and Grunge that surrounded me in university and those guitars are just so representative of my musical tastes at that time. Love 'em.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

The coolest guitar amp I have ever seen! This was actually on ebayuk last week...home made valve amp. Seller unfortunately would not ship otherwise I would definitely have had a pop at this. Love the Dr Frankenstein vibe.


----------



## eggy in a bready

IbanezDaemon said:


> The coolest guitar amp I have ever seen! This was actually on ebayuk last week...home made valve amp. Seller unfortunately would not ship otherwise I would definitely have had a pop at this. Love the Dr Frankenstein vibe.
> 
> View attachment 87037
> View attachment 87038


this thing better have electricity arcing between the two tubes on the top


----------



## BigViolin

That's the scientology machine.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I really want another avenger or something to put a sustainiac in. I just don't wanna make the leap in my new mockingbird and then fuck it up really bad.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

IbanezDaemon said:


> The coolest guitar amp I have ever seen! This was actually on ebayuk last week...home made valve amp. Seller unfortunately would not ship otherwise I would definitely have had a pop at this. Love the Dr Frankenstein vibe.
> 
> View attachment 87037
> View attachment 87038


Somethings wrong. None of the controls go to 11.


----------



## odibrom

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Somethings wrong. None of the controls go to 11.



No need, the aesthetics do that job...


----------



## eggy in a bready

the number 11 didn't exist until spinal tap invented it in 1984

and that amp was clearly made in the late 19th century soooo


----------



## narad

Seabeast2000 said:


>



That's private stock level.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BenjaminW

eggy in a bready said:


> the number 11 didn't exist until spinal tap invented it in 1984
> 
> and that amp was clearly made in the late 19th century soooo


I think he was secretly on Rush's Time Machine Tour a while back and he just stole it from the band. Or he's just really into steampunk or something.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Anquished

Probably my favourite headless design ever.


----------



## odibrom

^^ That's simply perfect... except for the price tag...


----------



## USMarine75

Nlelith said:


>



Love this.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

@eggy in a bready @Dumple Stilzkin @BigViolin @odibrom Brill guys!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why are these so fucking hard to find ;_;


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> That's private stock level.



You need that to go with that new Mesa


----------



## gunch

gunch!! want!! pointy!!





(8k+, holy shit)


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> You need that to go with that new Mesa



Ha, but with the prices Mike B's asking now, I may be sitting on some plastic yard chair.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Ha, but with the prices Mike B's asking now, I may be sitting on some plastic yard chair.


----------



## Nlelith

USMarine75 said:


> Love this.


In case you're wondering, it's Edwards E-MV-125FR. The one I linked is modded, though (strap pins, tone knob, additional switch, pickups). Major turn off might be scale length, as it's only 628 mm/24.75", but otherwise it seems so damn good.


----------



## Randy

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Would also accept this with a Valley Arts headstock.


----------



## Randy

BigViolin said:


> That's the scientology machine.



Stress tester?


----------



## ellengtrgrl

HaloHat said:


> I have a 6 string Corsair Limited Edition that is so awesome I would REALLY like, and BUY, a 7 string version without question, instantly. Gotta say, if the price was right I would give the Jazz 7 a try, however I would miss the ebony board of the Corsair Limited Edition. Not real big on single cuts, but I would make an exception for the Jazz 7 if not able to get a Corsair 7 double cut model. And no Bigsby please! Give me the Corsair Limited Edition Matte Black, Ebony board and Gold stop tail and I couldn't get the cash out of my pocket fast enough. 3/4 as shown on the Jazz 7 tuners. 4/3 has always looked weird to me. FWIW I would kill for a Schecter 7 string Prowler II as well.
> 
> I hope you get another Jazz 7



A Corsair 7-String - THAT would be cool!, and I do agree - no Bigsbys please!! I had Gretsches (no I do not play rockabilly) with Bigsbys. I hardly ever used them (or any other vibrato for that matter), and they are a PAIN to re-string (though the new string through versions of the Bigsby, where you thread the string right through the roller/string anchor bar, instead of putting the string ball ends through posts, and wrapping the strings around the bar, seems to have eliminated that problem).


----------



## BigViolin

Randy said:


> Stress tester?



Not sure. I grabbed those tubes, one in each hand and it said "send $500-Western Union only". Must be a Fortin design.


----------



## A-Branger

gunch said:


> gunch!! want!! pointy!!



oooohhh man I mis my STM1 now :'( :'( biggest regret of selling it ......... fuck


----------



## Spicypickles

narad said:


> Ha, but with the prices Mike B's asking now, I may be sitting on some plastic yard chair.



back to just a boost, eh?


----------



## narad

j/k; Sometimes I really loathe Japan...


----------



## Kaura

narad said:


> j/k; Sometimes I really loathe Japan...



That would look so nice next to my K-ON! Azu-drive. 

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...these-before-aka-kauras-mystery-pedal.336110/


----------



## Bite the Strings

narad said:


> j/k; Sometimes I really loathe Japan...



I...I need this ...(for research purposes...)


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> j/k; Sometimes I really loathe Japan...


Yep. Sound Project Siva stuff.


----------



## Randy




----------



## odibrom

We all need a fretless in our collection...


----------



## feraledge




----------



## josh1




----------



## KnightBrolaire

a Coral electric sitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the tc100 gas is back dammit


----------



## technomancer

In addition to some amp GAS I am kind of liking these

View media item 3559


----------



## gunch

technomancer said:


> In addition to some amp GAS I am kind of liking these
> 
> View media item 3559



I know it would never happen but an Albert Lee with a Floyd and loud colors would be so dope


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> I know it would never happen but an Albert Lee with a Floyd and loud colors would be so dope


An RFR or Signal Green Albert Lee would be insane. also 7 string.


----------



## possumkiller

An Ironbird or Bich decked out in Cadillac Green with gold sparkle binding, filter trons, and a bigsby.


----------



## USMarine75

Money


----------



## High Plains Drifter

The more I see and hear of Eastman... the more the gas rises.


----------



## possumkiller

That reminds me. I would also love to see a big gretsch hollow body as an 8 with fishmans and an evertune. Poplar burl top with misha mansour burst. 

Or that bo diddley rectangle guitar as a headless baritone 7 with fishmans and an evertune.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

possumkiller said:


> That reminds me. I would also love to see a big gretsch hollow body as an 8 with fishmans and an evertune. Poplar burl top with misha mansour burst.
> 
> Or that bo diddley rectangle guitar as a headless baritone 7 with fishmans and an evertune.


----------



## park0496

Not gonna lie, I’m digging the Garza Strat


----------



## dmlinger

It makes me so happy that Fender built that. Really wish they'd get in the 7 game a bit more.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Want badly....old school!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

park0496 said:


> Not gonna lie, I’m digging the Garza Strat
> 
> View attachment 87202





dmlinger said:


> It makes me so happy that Fender built that. Really wish they'd get in the 7 game a bit more.



Whats his current deal with Ibanez? Is he still with them? If not, I hope he switches to Fender (or Jackson or Charvel) and releases a guitar with those specs. That's legit the coolest 7-string Strat ever.



IbanezDaemon said:


> Want badly....old school!!!
> 
> View attachment 87204



Sucks all those '80s/'90s preamps are starting to go up in price, along with the fact a lot of them are becoming irreparable due to obsolete components.


----------



## park0496

He must be with fender now. He was in the white HM strat guitar center video and playing EVH amps, etc.. that is a cool looking piece!


----------



## gunch

Is the new pedal ADA makes really that bad though?



park0496 said:


> He must be with fender now. He was in the white HM strat video and playing EVH amps, etc.. that is a cool looking piece!



I think of modern Suicide Silence and it makes me want to puke though; how are they getting high profile deals like FMC?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## gunch

Dude that sounds killer!


----------



## feraledge




----------



## KnightBrolaire

so cool


----------



## BigViolin

Whoa, checked their instagram...interesting.


----------



## Mathemagician

Love this thread. 

Like every ESP ever, and 50% of the PRS’s I see are my gas. Thankfully I can always find something just off enough that I go “maybe next year” and my wallet unclenches.


----------



## Mathemagician

IbanezDaemon said:


> Want badly....old school!!!
> 
> View attachment 87204



(I for got to quote this) what am I looking at a preamp? EQ? Looks cool.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>



Wow. Evertuned hollowbody 8 and 25.5(???)


----------



## odibrom

Mathemagician said:


> (I for got to quote this) what am I looking at a preamp? EQ? Looks cool.



ADA MP-1 is a preamp, solid State cleans and Tube overdrive channel, MIDI controlled and responsible for lots of late 80s and early to mid 90s sounds.


----------



## Samark

Ibanez GAS again


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Ibanez dimeslime! More details?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wow. Evertuned hollowbody 8 and 25.5(???)


It was a jape at the post above mine  I would never order such an abomination.


----------



## Amenthea

odibrom said:


> ADA MP-1 is a preamp, solid State cleans and Tube overdrive channel, MIDI controlled and responsible for lots of late 80s and early to mid 90s sounds.



I do believe I have one of those in my backup rack. It's in storage atm, and the bigger unit is sitting behind me atm having been retrieved from said unit 2 weeks ago. The DSP21 isn't in the rack with the 120 and 2112 though so not sure where that is lol
https://ibb.co/xf44Z6Y


----------



## Pietjepieter

KnightBrolaire said:


> so cool
> View attachment 87292



few extra strings and its perfect!


----------



## technomancer

Finding myself GAS'ing for weird EBMMs recently 
View media item 3584


----------



## gunch

26.5" Scale 6ers for like, D to B but normally C# standard which means RGD or a Schec


----------



## mlp187

gunch said:


> 26.5" Scale 6ers for like, D to B but normally C# standard which means RGD or a Schec


I’ve been playing my KM-7 Mk-I a lot lately, and I think 26.5” tuned to D standard is my jam. I’ve been searching high and low for different 26.5” 6-string guitars in the sub $1500 price range, and have discovered the same options as you. Might just get a 7 w/ a tremolo. I just need to clear out some of my current inventory before I make another acquisition. Anyway, glad there are a couple of us out there looking for these - gives me hope for more options, even if they arrive sparsely.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Another bad case of 'vintage Ibbys I don't really need but really want'.  The MIJ R314 is at a reasonable price too, and I wouldn't mind adding Dimarzio area singles and a zebra bluesbucker on it...


----------



## binz

mlp187 said:


> I’ve been playing my KM-7 Mk-I a lot lately, and I think 26.5” tuned to D standard is my jam. I’ve been searching high and low for different 26.5” 6-string guitars in the sub $1500 price range, and have discovered the same options as you. Might just get a 7 w/ a tremolo. I just need to clear out some of my current inventory before I make another acquisition. Anyway, glad there are a couple of us out there looking for these - gives me hope for more options, even if they arrive sparsely.


I use a cheap used RGD320 for exactly this (6 String D Standard on 26.5) - there are usually tons floating about on ebay or reverb. The only thing that bothered me was the floyd but now I just blocked it and am super happy with it!


----------



## Phlegethon

Most recent GAS attack? Would like to get my hands on an ARZ 7 string of sorts. Preferably one with passives, would swap out for whatever flavour of replacement that would be interesting. A BKP PG blues set is the current pickup GAS. Hell, might just throw that set into my iceman 7.


----------



## Kaura




----------



## mlp187

@Kaura 
WTF are these?!? Fucking cool!


----------



## Kaura

mlp187 said:


> @Kaura
> WTF are these?!? Fucking cool!



Fender Japan bringing the goods once again.


----------



## USMarine75

Kaura said:


> Fender Japan bringing the goods once again.



Fun fact. Having Japan-only guitar models is literally the worst thing Japan ever did to the US.


----------



## Kaura

USMarine75 said:


> Fun fact. Having Japan-only guitar models is literally the worst thing Japan ever did to the US.



Or the rest of the world for that matter.


----------



## technomancer

Damn that new Haruhata variant is awesome! Wish the pandemic hadn't made it so damn expensive to get stuff shipped from Japan now or I would be grabbing one of those to go with my blue one.



Kaura said:


>


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


>




Fuck you
Just
Fuck you Fender Japan


----------



## AltecGreen

technomancer said:


> Damn that new Haruhata variant is awesome! Wish the pandemic hadn't made it so damn expensive to get stuff shipped from Japan now or I would be grabbing one of those to go with my blue one.




I paid $75 in shipping for a guitar from Japan last week.


----------



## technomancer

AltecGreen said:


> I paid $75 in shipping for a guitar from Japan last week.



How did you ship it, since international post is taking ridiculously long currently? Or are you not expecting it anytime soon? Ikebe stopped using it for specifically that reason and is IIRC using EMS. Last quote I got was ~$350 though that also included transaction fees.


----------



## StevenC

Kaura said:


> Or the rest of the world for that matter.


I'm pretty sure they've done some sketchy things to the Chinese over the years


----------



## AltecGreen

technomancer said:


> How did you ship it, since international post is taking ridiculously long currently? Or are you not expecting it anytime soon? Ikebe stopped using it for specifically that reason and is IIRC using EMS. Last quote I got was ~$350 though that also included transaction fees.



I bought a guitar from Black Guitar in Kanazawa via Reverb. The shipping charge was $75 via FedEx. It was very fast. I bought the guitar on a Saturday and it arrived the following Wednesday.


----------



## technomancer

AltecGreen said:


> I bought a guitar from Black Guitar in Kanazawa via Reverb. The shipping charge was $75 via FedEx. It was very fast. I bought the guitar on a Saturday and it arrived the following Wednesday.



Got you. That is REALLY cheap for FedEx international.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Got you. That is REALLY cheap for FedEx international.



Yea, I don't know what the hell is going on there. Either their business rates are stellar (that's good even for non-covid times) or they had enough margin where they could subtract some of the true ship cost out of the purchase price.

I'd be happy with $150 to send a guitar to the US at this point.


----------



## sleewell

havent even had my orange 4x12 for 2 weeks yet and already am wanting to add a matching 2x12.


----------



## AltecGreen

technomancer said:


> Got you. That is REALLY cheap for FedEx international.




That is what I though too. I figure $160-180 these days. The guitar was used and not super expensive and I do not think they put part of the shipping in the cost of the guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfection


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> That is what I though too. I figure $160-180 these days. The guitar was used and not super expensive and I do not think they put part of the shipping in the cost of the guitar.



Still, this is a pretty standard size guitar box (190cm l+w+d), Tokyo->Utah:


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Kinda looking like I'm getting a 2x12 or a loadbox, leaning towards the loadbox since I really don't wanna use the ribbon mic I'm getting for my sax on a cab.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Still, this is a pretty standard size guitar box (190cm l+w+d), Tokyo->Utah:


I have no clue. I just looked at some of Black Guitars other listings and the shipping ranged from free to $102.


----------



## Samark




----------



## Kaura

Fender really killing me with GAS lately.  Just announced this bad girl. (Tash Sultana sig)


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> Fender really killing me with GAS lately.  Just announced this bad girl. (Tash Sultana sig)



When Fender releases a guitar with a matching headstock, an angel gains their wings.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm a simple man. I want that, add either red or pink Dimarzio Satch Track and Satchur8 pickups and model it after another mecha.


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When Fender releases a guitar with a matching headstock, an angel gains their wings.



And I gain a boner. 

@Bloody_Inferno Orange is such an underrated finish on a guitar. Sure, it immediately makes me think of Halloween and carved pumpkins but still such a nice finish. Would love to see a Fender Strat in that bright orange finish with a maple fretboard. They should do some sort of neon series. Anything but sunbursts and other vintage specs.


----------



## USMarine75

Kaura said:


> And I gain a boner.
> 
> @Bloody_Inferno Orange is such an underrated finish on a guitar. Sure, it immediately makes me think of Halloween and carved pumpkins but still such a nice finish. Would love to see a Fender Strat in that bright orange finish with a maple fretboard. They should do some sort of neon series. Anything but sunbursts and other vintage specs.



I love that my wife’s first reaction was “oh you need that, you don’t have an orange guitar”.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Kaura said:


> And I gain a boner.
> 
> @Bloody_Inferno Orange is such an underrated finish on a guitar. Sure, it immediately makes me think of Halloween and carved pumpkins but still such a nice finish. Would love to see a Fender Strat in that bright orange finish with a maple fretboard. They should do some sort of neon series. Anything but sunbursts and other vintage specs.









The Player Strat Capri Orange is the closest thing Fender has at the moment. As for Neon finishes, they've got those HM reissues and the Lead II series, though none in orange.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

https://reverb.com/item/37473867-esp-kh-2-ouija-kirk-hammett-signature






This is my holy grail


----------



## profwoot

Speaking of orange, anyone know how many of these limited juggernauts were made or the odds of ever finding one?


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> I love that my wife’s first reaction was “oh you need that, you don’t have an orange guitar”.



Apparently the Kramer SM-1 comes in orange


----------



## binz

profwoot said:


> Speaking of orange, anyone know how many of these limited juggernauts were made or the odds of ever finding one?


You're talking about the Indonesian pro or USA models? The Indonesian ones are on thomann!
https://m.thomann.de/es/jackson_pro...4bus6HLy8eOLSX7Ao1aknrKMUMyEgJyQaAjgAEALw_wcB


----------



## Kaura

Brb, just time traveling to 80´s quick. 

https://www.fuzzfaced.net/uploads/3/8/0/2/38029847/contemporary-catalogue_21.jpg


----------



## epsylon

TIL I am a metalist


----------



## gunshow86de

The metalist in me wants to know more about those short scale Strats.


----------



## Kaura

gunshow86de said:


> The metalist in me wants to know more about those short scale Strats.



The thing is, today I saw someone selling a Strat from that "Metalist" series on another forum and then googled "Fender Contemporary Strat MIJ" and came across this old ass site where I found that pic. But yeah, I'm also interested in the short scale Strats. Too bad the image is cropped.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know, it's pretty useless these days, but I want it in my collection of Gear-Thats-Beyond-Obsolete-But-Still-Sounds-Really-Fucking-Killer. Along with my GK 250ML and 2 HM2 clones.


----------



## epsylon

(although ideally it'd come with a floyd)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why do I suddenly want this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> why do I suddenly want this




Because it sounds good.


----------



## MFB

I wish more of these lunchbox amps did separate tone controls instead of the singular "TONE" knob; it's the biggest drawback I have with my Micro Dark, and the reason I'm looking at picking up a DSL1HR.

I get that it makes them cheaper to manufacture and design, but the end product in my opinion just ends up OK instead of great.


----------



## mlp187

Well hell... the JOYO is a little thinner and less tight but still sounds GREAT. That might be one of the best demo videos I’ve seen in a long time.


----------



## gunshow86de

The guitar, not the woman.


----------



## gunch

Chuck an EQ in the loop, donezo


----------



## Masoo2

In a similar vein to the Motherplucker Guitars I've posted before, I found these on Instagram:

Verso Guitars





















Really dig the aesthetic of these and the quick connect moveable pickup setup is interesting

These guys, Motherplucker, Minima, and Tao are putting out probably the coolest looking guitars these days but all are extremely small companies without many examples in the wild (except Tao)


----------



## Albake21

Masoo2 said:


> In a similar vein to the Motherplucker Guitars I've posted before, I found these on Instagram:
> 
> Verso Guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really dig the aesthetic of these and the quick connect moveable pickup setup is interesting


I feel like this is the future of guitars, and I'm going to be the "old man yelling at clouds" about how I prefer my super strats 

Although a pretty cool take on an electric guitar.


----------



## Masoo2

Albake21 said:


> I feel like this is the future of guitars, and I'm going to be the "old man yelling at clouds" about how I prefer my super strats
> 
> Although a pretty cool take on an electric guitar.


I thought it was actually REALLY cool until I realized it was a sheet metal body. Think some kind of composite with a smooth/soft feel and metallic plates underneath the pickup region would be a lot cooler, but regardless I still dig the design. Guess I'd never know how to judge the feel of a sheet metal body unless I had one in my hand.

Also upper fret access seems rough.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I'm gonna lose my shit, I seriously wanna snag something with a sustainiac and I've been wishing I kept that ugly black monster of an A6 FRS I had.


----------



## odibrom

Masoo2 said:


> In a similar vein to the Motherplucker Guitars I've posted before, I found these on Instagram:
> 
> Verso Guitars
> 
> Really dig the aesthetic of these and the quick connect moveable pickup setup is interesting
> 
> These guys, Motherplucker, Minima, and Tao are putting out probably the coolest looking guitars these days but all are extremely small companies without many examples in the wild (except Tao)



It's clearly a Designer's guitars, probably focused on the more surf dad rock or similar, not for the metal heads most of us are. And as a Designer's approach I also include the cost of manufacturing, which for the looks of it, should be pretty low: there isn't much wood work involved, there isn't much wood involved and bending metal can be outsourced for cheap at many local factories.

It does have some "flaws" in the design, like the strings' angle at the headstock or the high fret access that makes the hand meet a metal sheet. Let's hope the finish is sturdy enough to endure miss treatment and not develop rust there, for it would certainly be a deal breaker for any 2nd hand market.

I do like, however, the concept for pickup placement be magnetic (as pickups are) over that bended metal sheet, for it allows the user to tune his/hers preferred tones from their positions. How drastically will that be...?

... btw, since you found them, can you link us to their site? I'm having some difficulties finding them with "Verso Guitars" keywords...


----------



## verotuomari

odibrom said:


> I'm having some difficulties finding them with "Verso Guitars" keywords...



Can't link due to being new here, but I found them by googling Verso Musical Instruments


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Schecter Blackjack SLS Avenger https://reverb.com/item/37605848-sc...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=37605848

AAAHHHHHHH


----------



## odibrom

verotuomari said:


> Can't link due to being new here, but I found them by googling Verso Musical Instruments



Thank you very much...

Found a youtube video on these...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I neeed it


----------



## Albake21

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Schecter Blackjack SLS Avenger https://reverb.com/item/37605848-sc...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=37605848
> 
> AAAHHHHHHH


A cheap Avenger with some needed electronic work? Honestly, I'm pretty damn interested! I just put in an offer for another guitar, but if it falls through, I might buy this. Been wanting this exact Avenger for years now.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Albake21 said:


> A cheap Avenger with some needed electronic work? Honestly, I'm pretty damn interested! I just put in an offer for another guitar, but if it falls through, I might buy this. Been wanting this exact Avenger for years now.



I've been wanting mine back after spending weeks doing the same work on my old one all summer and I know this fix would take 2 seconds, but I just sold my amp to keep cash in the bank and this thing came up. I'd send him an offer since I did and he's totally negotiable on it. 


Also for context, I'm sitting in extra classes for my programming course and I get text notifications for SSO for whatever reason so I'm just replying fast af.


----------



## odibrom

Link man, link... you can't just post those things without further info...


----------



## epsylon

https://axepalace.com/guitars/esp/esp-stock/esp-hrz9.html
It's way too over-the-top to not be ugly, but on the other hand you get to brag that you have the biggest cockstock.


----------



## odibrom

It feels weird to have an angled bridge and not having fanned frets... it's an eye catcher for sure...


----------



## xzacx

odibrom said:


> It feels weird to have an angled bridge and not having fanned frets... it's an eye catcher for sure...



You've gotta hear about this guitar called the "Les Paul"...


----------



## odibrom

xzacx said:


> You've gotta hear about this guitar called the "Les Paul"...



... I really don't know what you're talking about... ... what guitar is that?


----------



## USMarine75

epsylon said:


> https://axepalace.com/guitars/esp/esp-stock/esp-hrz9.html
> It's way too over-the-top to not be ugly, but on the other hand you get to brag that you have the biggest cockstock.



Lube up, boys.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USA


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been wanting a hollow body with a bigsby lately. 






Whack on a pair of black covered BKP Blue Note P90s and I'm set.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been wanting a hollow body with a bigsby lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whack on a pair of black covered BKP Blue Note P90s and I'm set.



Been actually feeling you on that front






In my case I want more of a Gretsch White Falcon clone. For those Filterton style tones ala Malcolm Young and Billy Duffy.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

I want this so much.


----------



## Spicypickles

I want you to have it CFF, because that atrocity needs to be off the streets.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spicypickles said:


> I want you to have it CFF, because that atrocity needs to be off the streets.


death angels make some of Pablo's abominations seem tame in comparison.


----------



## Spicypickles

KnightBrolaire said:


> death angels make some of Pablo's abominations seem tame in comparison.



those are strong words, although you did say “some”. At least the top is nice.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been actually feeling you on that front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case I want more of a Gretsch White Falcon clone. For those Filterton style tones ala Malcolm Young and Billy Duffy.



Wow. I was looking at the Epiphone Uptown Kat or Gretsch mid-tier guitars, but Schecter is killing it with that.


----------



## USMarine75

Separately, anyone try a Friedman guitar? Are they legit that good or is Dave just a master at marketing? Because I see every youtuber using one these days.

Curious how they are compared to Fender CS, Xotic, Suhr, LSL, Anderson, etc?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Separately, anyone try a Friedman guitar? Are they legit that good or is Dave just a master at marketing? Because I see every youtuber using one these days.
> 
> Curious how they are compared to Fender CS, Xotic, Suhr, LSL, Anderson, etc?




Never touched one but IIRC they're built by Grover Jackson.


----------



## StevenC

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> I want this so much.
> 
> View attachment 87907


Ok, hear me out. This exact guitar but it's a Kelly instead.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> death angels make some of Pablo's abominations seem tame in comparison.



I would sell a testicle for some of those, that extreme warrior he did is probably my favorite shape of all time.

Also, fuck. My unicorn just appeared on the market. 

https://reverb.com/item/37627393-b-...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=37627393

If anyone on here buys this, let me know and in about 3 years I'll throw money at you until you give it up. That is a promise.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

StevenC said:


> Ok, hear me out. This exact guitar but it's a Kelly instead.



No reverse inlays, but almost


----------



## USMarine75

Fender Mod Shop Jaguar... V Mod pickups, block inlays (wish it had binding as an option), with $200 Fender Jaguar case... $1800 shipped.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I would sell a testicle for some of those, that extreme warrior he did is probably my favorite shape of all time.
> 
> Also, fuck. My unicorn just appeared on the market.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/37627393-b-...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=37627393
> 
> If anyone on here buys this, let me know and in about 3 years I'll throw money at you until you give it up. That is a promise.


Damn that things description is good stuff.


----------



## landmvrks

I'm currently looking at a Schecter K-7 MK-III Artist Signature, Schecter C-7 SLS Elite 7, and an Ibanez RGR752AHBF. All of these I can get for around $1000 used. Given the choice, which would y'all go with, ignoring pickups because I'm going to change them anyway.

Alternatively I was looking at the LTD MH-1007 HT and the Ibanez Iron Label RGIXL7, both of which I can get for around $800 used. I could put in new pickups/bridge if needed and still only be at around $1200 total.


----------



## tarzegetakizerd

Sold (and absolutely hated doing so) my LTD EC-407 to buy an H-408B. Took me a while to realize I wouldn't be able to play Drop E in a small scale (25.5")


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm uhhh actually kinda digging this new PS guitar.


----------



## macky

epsylon said:


> https://axepalace.com/guitars/esp/esp-stock/esp-hrz9.html
> It's way too over-the-top to not be ugly, but on the other hand you get to brag that you have the biggest cockstock.


Yo if Bitcoin hits $100K next year I'mma buy that guitar purely outta self-hate!


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm uhhh actually kinda digging this new PS guitar.



I dig everything but the gross tailpiece.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 87962
> 
> View attachment 87963
> 
> View attachment 87964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Mod Shop Jaguar... V Mod pickups, block inlays (wish it had binding as an option), with $200 Fender Jaguar case... $1800 shipped.



Lack of binding totally kills it for me. Blocks with out binding just feels so "incomplete". 

Great finish choices though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm uhhh actually kinda digging this new PS guitar.




The more I look at it, the better it looks. Kinda like a better looking Jackson Monarkh. The tailpiece at least is removable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I dig everything but the gross tailpiece.





Bloody_Inferno said:


> The more I look at it, the better it looks. Kinda like a better looking Jackson Monarkh. The tailpiece at least is removable.



That was my thought. It looks like Paul took inspiration from the Monark but made it look soooo much better

Also I love the vintage icemans and Artists so I gotta keep the tailpiece leaf.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm uhhh actually kinda digging this new PS guitar.



I bet the guitar looks cool only when wearing it low.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That was my thought. It looks like Paul took inspiration from the Monark but made it look soooo much better
> 
> Also I love the vintage icemans and Artists so I gotta keep the tailpiece leaf.



It's just an ARZ, which predates the Monarkh by half a decade.


----------



## MFB

That ARZ looks infinitely better than the PS one with the tailpiece and pickguard; something about the pickguard makes it look narrow as shit.

And say what you want, but having played a Monarkh, they're surprisingly nice guitars even if they are a little pot bellied


----------



## Musiscience

I want this, but can't justify more gear.


----------



## mbardu

mbardu said:


> Posting in the right thread this time:



This is still haunting me.
I'm _this _close to placing an order..


----------



## Vyn

landmvrks said:


> I'm currently looking at a Schecter K-7 MK-III Artist Signature, Schecter C-7 SLS Elite 7, and an Ibanez RGR752AHBF. All of these I can get for around $1000 used. Given the choice, which would y'all go with, ignoring pickups because I'm going to change them anyway.
> 
> Alternatively I was looking at the LTD MH-1007 HT and the Ibanez Iron Label RGIXL7, both of which I can get for around $800 used. I could put in new pickups/bridge if needed and still only be at around $1200 total.



The RGR hands down. I own one as my main 7, have done since 2018. Wicked guitar. I've heavily modified mine (scallops, single hum) however that's why I got it, because it's an awesome platform.


----------



## mlp187

@mbardu i’m on mobile and can’t make out the logo. What build is this? It is beautiful.


----------



## mbardu

mlp187 said:


> @mbardu i’m on mobile and can’t make out the logo. What build is this? It is beautiful.



Vandermeij Magistra.
It's this one: https://reverb.com/item/37106560-vandermeij-magistra-m6-2020-natural-swamp-ash


----------



## mlp187

mbardu said:


> Vandermeij Magistra.
> It's this one: https://reverb.com/item/37106560-vandermeij-magistra-m6-2020-natural-swamp-ash


Nice. I put it in watch list for reference. I really like what they are offering. Now just to get my hands on one...


----------



## StevenC

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> No reverse inlays, but almost
> 
> View attachment 87925


You might be onto something here. Does Jackson have any Kelly users who could market this? Maybe Jeff Loomis.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

StevenC said:


> You might be onto something here. Does Jackson have any Kelly users who could market this? Maybe Jeff Loomis.



The guitar is the old Marty Friedmans signature KE1, so they show up now and then on Reverb eBay etc.


----------



## epsylon

Musiscience said:


> I want this, but can't justify more gear.


There's a seven string version, too!
https://www.eastmanguitars.com/ar810ce_7


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jesus this is sickeningly tight.


----------



## Spicypickles

God damn.


----------



## Zado

Apparently now Chris Garza plays Fender guitars






"who cares?"

Noone, but the guitar is interesting.


----------



## mlp187

I would love to see a non-relic version


----------



## Leviathus

They overdid the relic-ing imo.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I guess unpopular opinion but I think that's my favorite fender custom shop build.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I wonder if snakeskin identifies the demo units out in the wild, its not in the option list.


----------



## xzacx

I don’t know who Chris Garza is but I love that thing.


----------



## Spicypickles

I think that’s the second one he’s gotten. The other was all black


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> I think that’s the second one he’s gotten. The other was all black



Yep this is #2.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul Custom Axcess Floyd Rose Silverburst https://reverb.com/item/37820581-gi...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=37820581

I am SALIVATING 

where's the nearest bank to rob


----------



## Kenstein

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm a simple man. I want that, add either red or pink Dimarzio Satch Track and Satchur8 pickups and model it after another mecha.



I guess this is the guitar you need.


----------



## Kenstein

profwoot said:


> Speaking of orange, anyone know how many of these limited juggernauts were made or the odds of ever finding one?



Or for you. Looks better.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Kenstein said:


> I guess this is the guitar you need.





Kenstein said:


> Or for you. Looks better.



Not interested in either of those.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

If we're still playing the GAS game I was doing some BC Rich research to see what sort of shit I gotta do to get a Stealth with a trem and it appears I shall be selling my entire guitar collection and some organs once I feel I'm worthy of something this insane.


----------



## gunch

TheBolivianSniper said:


> If we're still playing the GAS game I was doing some BC Rich research to see what sort of shit I gotta do to get a Stealth with a trem and it appears I shall be selling my entire guitar collection and some organs once I feel I'm worthy of something this insane.



I hate to doo doo all over your dreams but don't stealths have AWFUL neckdive?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

gunch said:


> I hate to doo doo all over your dreams but don't stealths have AWFUL neckdive?



I think the only guitars I've owned that haven't tried to commit suicide by neck dive were the RGs I traded. My current guitars are both mockingbirds and it seems they have a love of the floor.


----------



## Mathemagician

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Schecter Blackjack SLS Avenger https://reverb.com/item/37605848-sc...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=37605848
> 
> AAAHHHHHHH



*Bat Country intensifies*



Musiscience said:


> I want this, but can't justify more gear.



Hint: Yes you can. 



Zado said:


> Apparently now Chris Garza plays Fender guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "who cares?"
> 
> Noone, but the guitar is interesting.



Not so much “who cares” as “who”? I think I’ve seen the all-black one mentioned as well. Just can’t remember what band he’s in.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Mathemagician said:


> *Bat Country intensifies*



100% I bought avengers with sustainiacs only to play Nightmare. After the first one I just realized the body shape was comfy as hell and the neck profile was perfection so I guess you could say I have a problem.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> *Bat Country intensifies*
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: Yes you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much “who cares” as “who”? I think I’ve seen the all-black one mentioned as well. Just can’t remember what band he’s in.


chris garza is in suicide silence iirc.


----------



## Mathemagician

TheBolivianSniper said:


> 100% I bought avengers with sustainiacs only to play Nightmare. After the first one I just realized the body shape was comfy as hell and the neck profile was perfection so I guess you could say I have a problem.



I have loudly proclaimed my love of the City of Evil album so I get the draw. I’ve never been too into the import I’ve seen of this shape but I’d love to check out a USA one day.

Edit: @KnightBrolaire Ok thanks, love that band.

Edit edit:

Someone taught me about matrix power amps and now I want a 2U power amp. Luckily I don’t “need” it atm so I can keep the GAS at bay.


----------



## epsylon

I'm not super into Fender stuff but sometimes they do interesting things:


----------



## josh1




----------



## KnightBrolaire

epsylon said:


> I'm not super into Fender stuff but sometimes they do interesting things:


They're cool in theory but I found the couple i've played very uncomfortable. The shape is like a stretched jazzmaster but it just doesn't sit as well as a jazzmaster due to the ass being stretched out on the bottom near the output jack. It's a shame because I really wanted one.


----------



## Samark




----------



## John

I'm still a sap for 24 fret guitars, and better yet those that have an LP/singlecut design. I know PRS has made several for private stock and SE offerings, but in my opinion they're missing out with throwing the core, SE, and even CE lines under the bus with not making any after all this time.


----------



## USMarine75

So is the Ibanez RG565 reissue already sold out? I went to my Sweetwater cart and it was removed and it doesn’t show up on a search either.


----------



## jaxadam

USMarine75 said:


> So is the Ibanez RG565 reissue already sold out? I went to my Sweetwater cart and it was removed and it doesn’t show up on a search either.



I don’t think so, I am ordering mine from Rich and he said he has plenty coming in.


----------



## mlp187

Samark said:


> View attachment 88133


My dreams are made of this. My god that is glorious.


----------



## Zado




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

B.C. Rich Stealth Pro TNT 2009 Satin Ice Blue w/ Custom Shop Fitted Case https://reverb.com/item/37898466-b-...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=37898466

My second unicorn is on Reverb. I'd give them 20% of what they want, it's not worth more than a grand even if it is super rare. Import BC Rich especially 2000s stuff isn't a collector thing. It's a shame it's just sitting in the case bc those things are made to play. No one is dumb enough to pay that much for a MIK guitar even if it is a stealth.


----------



## USMarine75

PSA:

https://www.andertons.co.uk/squier-fsr-classic-vibe-60s-jazzmaster-metallic-purple





If anyone wanted one and missed the CME/Andertons limited run, Andertons has 3 in stock. Crazy good guitar... love mine. It gets equal play to my USA Nick Johnston if that tells you how much I love it.

And Andertons will discount the cost of shipping to the US (free, at least it does for me lol). When you go to checkout it reconfigures the price.


----------



## gunch

Me again... I’m thinking of keeping my 6er in C# and getting a multi scale 7 or 6 for dummy chugs, like Bb and G#


----------



## gunshow86de

Just got a Tele a couple of weeks ago, and yet... TELE GAS INTENSIFIES!!!


----------



## StevenC

Dear Fender,

Please

From Steven


----------



## gunshow86de

^
Okay, what are those?


----------



## odibrom

Whatever they are, they have a sustainer...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## StevenC

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Okay, what are those?


Adrian Belew's new custom Fenders. Ron says he's pushing for a signature model, which I would buy day one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> B.C. Rich Stealth Pro TNT 2009 Satin Ice Blue w/ Custom Shop Fitted Case https://reverb.com/item/37898466-b-...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=37898466
> 
> My second unicorn is on Reverb. I'd give them 20% of what they want, it's not worth more than a grand even if it is super rare. Import BC Rich especially 2000s stuff isn't a collector thing. It's a shame it's just sitting in the case bc those things are made to play. No one is dumb enough to pay that much for a MIK guitar even if it is a stealth.


Ah, I can totally see why he's wanting 3k+.

"No nicks, dings, or damage of any sort to be found. Extensively looked it over while taking photos. Still has the plastic on the back control cover. Setup for Eb standard. _*I will include a fresh pack of strings with the guitar.*_"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunshow86de said:


> Just got a Tele a couple of weeks ago, and yet... TELE GAS INTENSIFIES!!!


What is up with the random black blotches of bullshit in the blue burst?


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is up with the random black blotches of bullshit in the blue burst?


The paisley pattern or the relicing?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah, I can totally see why he's wanting 3k+.
> 
> "No nicks, dings, or damage of any sort to be found. Extensively looked it over while taking photos. Still has the plastic on the back control cover. Setup for Eb standard. _*I will include a fresh pack of strings with the guitar.*_"



He knocked 400 off it already, I'll bet you he'll take at least 1500 more off by the end of the month. Hell that icon V didn't sell at 1300 yet and those are just as rare and arguably more valuable.


----------



## USMarine75

gunshow86de said:


> Just got a Tele a couple of weeks ago, and yet... TELE GAS INTENSIFIES!!!



Xotic are some of the nicest playing Fender clones, with killer necks!


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> PSA:
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/squier-fsr-classic-vibe-60s-jazzmaster-metallic-purple
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/squier-fsr-classic-vibe-60s-jazzmaster-metallic-purple
> 
> View attachment 88211
> View attachment 88212
> 
> 
> If anyone wanted one and missed the CME/Andertons limited run, Andertons has 3 in stock. Crazy good guitar... love mine. It gets equal play to my USA Nick Johnston if that tells you how much I love it.
> 
> And Andertons will discount the cost of shipping to the US (free, at least it does for me lol). When you go to checkout it reconfigures the price.






Their UK sale price is 399 + free UK shipping, so it’s actually cheaper to the US even after shipping.


----------



## olejason

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 88256
> 
> 
> Their UK sale price is 399 + free UK shipping, so it’s actually cheaper to the US even after shipping.



That's £383 not $383


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been wanting a hollow body with a bigsby lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whack on a pair of black covered BKP Blue Note P90s and I'm set.



Saw it at the usual place I get my stuff with a massive mark down sale. So I bit it. Ordered the black BKP Blue Note set, and once they're in, this is coming home.


----------



## USMarine75

olejason said:


> That's £383 not $383



Yes I know. It was 399 GBP + free UK local shipping. Still more than the CME price but they’ve been sold out since the second run.


----------



## gunch

StevenC said:


> Adrian Belew's new custom Fenders. Ron says he's pushing for a signature model, which I would buy day one.



so it’s like a 7/8s strat?


----------



## StevenC

gunch said:


> so it’s like a 7/8s strat?


I think one is 7/8 and the other is 13/16


----------



## USMarine75

Nick Johnston fans... anyone know if the Atomic Coral HSS comes in USA CS or just the import Traditional?

Does anyone own both import and CS versions of the NJ? How do they compare?


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Nick Johnston fans... anyone know if the Atomic Coral HSS comes in USA CS or just the import Traditional?
> 
> Does anyone own both import and CS versions of the NJ? How do they compare?
> 
> View attachment 88298


If you ask them to build it, they will build it. That's what I'm doing. 

I've played the USA and import SSS and the USA was typical fantastic Schecter. The import was actually a very good guitar for the money and as an import. Can't comment on the HSS.


----------



## BigViolin

USMarine75 said:


> Nick Johnston fans... anyone know if the Atomic Coral HSS comes in USA CS or just the import Traditional?
> 
> Does anyone own both import and CS versions of the NJ? How do they compare?
> 
> View attachment 88298



I noticed the necks are quite a bit different with the import being smaller in both profile and nut width. I haven't played either but have had the import in cart with a Musician's Friend coupon about 20 times over the last day.  If it had the same neck as the USA I'd get it.


----------



## Robslalaina

Are we talking about realistic GAS? Because if unobtainium is allowed...


----------



## BigViolin

Unobtainium is the noblest of all the gases.


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> I think one is 7/8 and the other is 13/16


My DAW only works with metric.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is that a Neil Schon guitar?


----------



## Robslalaina

Yes it is. Wouldn't say no to the NS-15 either but the 14 is prettier IMO. Wish they had a SE version of either!


----------



## ellengtrgrl

Musiscience said:


> I want this, but can't justify more gear.



Oooh! Very NOICE! LOVE Eastmans! They have the nice chunky necks I like on guitars. My OM-style Eastman PCH1-OM is one of my favorites. They also make 7-string archtops, though they are a bit pricey (about $2500-$3000).

*Eastman AR810CE-7



*


----------



## Musiscience

ellengtrgrl said:


> Oooh! Very NOICE! LOVE Eastmans! They have the nice chunky necks I like on guitars. My OM-style Eastman PCH1-OM is one of my favorites. They also make 7-string archtops, though they are a bit pricey (about $2500-$3000).
> 
> *Eastman AR810CE-7
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is really nice, love their antique finishes. If I knew how to play anything on a 7, I would be into it for sure. Still really tempted by a 6 string of this series to play standards on.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

My GAS is telling me trade or sell all my guitars and buy and mod new ones. Idk if I should listen but it's very tempting. The last time I did it it turned out great.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After recently getting the CV P-Bass, I'm gassing hard for one of these as well.


----------



## StevenC

This




Or this




Are really doing it for me right now.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Really lusting for a headless 7 string. Do Legator make good (or at least passable) shit nowadays? Or still a hard pass?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are really doing it for me right now.



Oversized faceplates but no rack ears.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oversized faceplates but no rack ears.
> 
> View attachment 88336


Would still need to add another 4 inches to get to rack size, I think. Sounds like room for a stereo power amp.


----------



## Zado




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I think I'm gonna get a bass.


----------



## 73647k

I just need to play the waiting game now until the next one pops up for sale online


----------



## AdenM

They're way out of my price range , but IMO Nik Huber makes the most aesthetically pleasing LP shape ever. I can't get enough of them.


----------



## Randy




----------



## maliciousteve

These are really getting the GAS going


----------



## I play music

Randy said:


> View attachment 88459


Where's the pickup?


----------



## NickS

^Piezo only, quasi-acoustic I'm guessing?


----------



## I play music

NickS said:


> ^Piezo only, quasi-acoustic I'm guessing?


Sounds like a waste to me, adding at least a bridge pickup would make it so much more versatile


----------



## Randy

NickS said:


> ^Piezo only, quasi-acoustic I'm guessing?





I play music said:


> Sounds like a waste to me, adding at least a bridge pickup would make it so much more versatile



It's not supposed to be, it's a semi hollow/electric-acoustic. Body is 1 piece sitka spruce, it's basically Parkers version of the Yamaha Silent Guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

maliciousteve said:


> These are really getting the GAS going



Reb Beach would like to have a word with Ibanez.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I should put this in the "Next Purchase" thread because I'm super tempted to get one of these, or the V2 version.


----------



## 73647k

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Reb Beach would like to have a word with Ibanez.


----------



## mitou

I want this just so I can play Erotomania on it


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Found a cool European builder that makes awesome 7 string headless fanned fret builds. His builds are along the $1000-1500,-.


----------



## Anquished

Probably the only Ibby I've seen this year that I like - and I REALLY like this one.


----------



## binz

I know everyone says that but I've _always_ wanted a pink sparkle guitar! 






I have a Yamaha beech custom in hot pink sparkle since 2012 to prove it!


----------



## groverj3

Yes please.


----------



## gunch

Forgot about these


might just get one from sweetwater or zzsounds


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Forgot about these
> 
> 
> might just get one from sweetwater or zzsounds



Should've been a banana headstock.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Randy said:


> View attachment 88459


Too bad, no big company saved Parker


----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Of all the new stuff Ibanez has revealed, this is the one I want the most.






Also while they discontinued the black SR Mezzo 5 string. I kind of want it more now, especially when there's a store nearby selling it at a great deal. 






And after getting the Squier P-Bass, I'm looking at this and wanting it more and more.


----------



## Louis Cypher

EVH Stripe Series Wolfgang Special 2015 Ltd Edition


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Holy mother of God!
I could have never thought I would have liked a Les Paul sooo much


----------



## Randy




----------



## Decimater1

Damn I want one so bad. 
Just a work horse 7 explorer, single pup.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I got an offer on my main guitar currently and something tells me the guy is willing to pay out the nose for it. I love it to death but I currently have 2, granted with different electronics and different tunings, and it's tempting to see what he'd give me for it. Just not sure how badly I'd regret selling it. Input?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I got an offer on my main guitar currently and something tells me the guy is willing to pay out the nose for it. I love it to death but I currently have 2, granted with different electronics and different tunings, and it's tempting to see what he'd give me for it. Just not sure how badly I'd regret selling it. Input?


1. do you need the money?
2. if answer to 1=yes, then how hard would it be to reacquire the guitar or one similar?


In my experience selling gear I really meshed with results in nothing but remorse.


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> (...)
> 
> *I love it to death
> *
> (...)



Here's your answer, _computer says no_... 

... and don't even think on hearing what you'd be given for it. Just a plain "NO THANKS" will sufice.


----------



## Albake21

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I got an offer on my main guitar currently and something tells me the guy is willing to pay out the nose for it. I love it to death but I currently have 2, granted with different electronics and different tunings, and it's tempting to see what he'd give me for it. Just not sure how badly I'd regret selling it. Input?


If you love it to death, don't do it! I truly miss a couple guitars I've sold in the past that I'd love to get back some day. Even then though, no two guitars will be exactly the same. There will always be a slight difference in tone between two of the same guitars. This reason alone is not worth selling unless you truly need the money. Just my  after selling about 30 guitars just in the past couple years.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Balaguer added neon green to their finishes and now I am dangerously close to buying another tartarus lol.


----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


> View attachment 88606



9/10. 

Zoomed in. 

Birdseye maple board. 

Correction... 10/10.


----------



## odibrom

... we all need more neon colors in the metal world...


----------



## profwoot

KnightBrolaire said:


> Balaguer added neon green to their finishes and now I am dangerously close to buying another tartarus lol.
> View attachment 88645



Wow how much more pointy could it be. None. None more pointy.

Edit: I need to buy a 7 right now but after that I would love to find a neon orange shredder 6 with a floyd. My first two guitars back in the early 90s had floyds and I haven't played one since.


----------



## Decimater1

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I got an offer on my main guitar currently and something tells me the guy is willing to pay out the nose for it. I love it to death but I currently have 2, granted with different electronics and different tunings, and it's tempting to see what he'd give me for it. Just not sure how badly I'd regret selling it. Input?



Depends on what it is, is it rare? But I hear you on the sentimental value. If you use it to fund your next BEAST guitar, then it is probably okay. Esp if you are making a profit.


----------



## gunshow86de

I think I'm losing my mind, but this...


----------



## mlp187

gunshow86de said:


> I think I'm losing my mind, but this...


That is killer. Your mind is in its proper place!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

PAT. O. BRIEN. SPEED. V. 

BACK UP 

I WOULD SELL TO THAT GUY FOR THAT


----------



## gunshow86de

For someone like me that's too dumb/impatient to scroll through menus and make presets, this is perfect.


----------



## mikernaut

I want this soo bad!, somebody buy this so I'm not tempted to spend money I shouldn't.


----------



## technomancer

Point me in the right direction and I might save you...


----------



## mikernaut

technomancer said:


> Point me in the right direction and I might save you...


It was on Reverb, but it might have sold, i don't see it now.


----------



## technomancer

mikernaut said:


> It was on Reverb, but it might have sold, i don't see it now.



Curses, foiled again


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Reverse banana ESPs are damn near kryptonite for my wallet.


----------



## mikernaut

technomancer said:


> Curses, foiled again


found it, listing ended, but didn't sell- https://reverb.com/item/38147968-esp-pink-kamikaze-george-lynch-style-revese-banana-hockey-stick


----------



## technomancer

mikernaut said:


> found it, listing ended, but didn't sell- https://reverb.com/item/38147968-esp-pink-kamikaze-george-lynch-style-revese-banana-hockey-stick



Wow while I love the color, why would you refinish a Kamikaze


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Wow while I love the color, why would you refinish a Kamikaze


because kamikazes are dumb looking and that thing is awesome


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

i can't justify it because i could get a custom for the same price, is what i tell myself after staring at it for an entire day


----------



## mikernaut

technomancer said:


> Wow while I love the color, why would you refinish a Kamikaze


Neon colors make me weak in the knees, FYI, I still lust after your KXK Grape 8. if that ever pops up on the market, things might get ugly


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Wow while I love the color, why would you refinish a Kamikaze


 Hot take: The hot pink looks better than the Kamikaze finish. 

EDIT: Nevermind. More lukewarm.


----------



## mikernaut

I have been wanting a hot pink or road flare red guitar for years , but when I finally went for it ...with........ BRJ (shock and lol) he failed.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Captain Shoggoth said:


> i can't justify it because i could get a custom for the same price,



I paid $3500 for mine from caparison direct via reverb (made offer, they accepted). Shipping took two days from japan via DHL too!


----------



## Samark

Never been a huge fan of the FR, until now.


----------



## Albake21

I've been waiting to see what Charvel would reveal for this year ever since I fell in love with my DK24, and they absolutely did not disappoint with this one!


----------



## feraledge

That’s it, that’s the one I’m shooting for this year.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I think I'm gonna sell my schecter and one BC rich now that I have a bass and need to focus on my jazz/pop playing. Metal is fun but I don't need 2 dedicated metal guitars. Might invest in one of those 7 string prestige AZs in the future if my needs get updated but at this point the drop tuned heavy stuff is going and the X2N in my other mockingbird actually has a great crunch and sounds fabulous split so I'll be keeping thst one. 

Thst was also the first guitar I soldered and I did it with my dad so it holds a lot of significance.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Damn. DiMarzios? Highmass bridge? Roasted Maple? 12-16 compound radius? Luminlay side dots?

It's the Fender I have always wanted.


----------



## Kaura

SO MANY MATCHING HEADSTOCKS. I IZ IN HEAVENZ. 
















First time ever that I'm actually digging a burst on a Fender.


----------



## Samark




----------



## Zado

I'm a fan.


----------



## Metropolis

Probably this Solar, still suspicious how Evertune will feel though.


----------



## odibrom

Samark said:


> View attachment 88934
> View attachment 88935



What a wavy top, it looks like the sea...


----------



## BenjaminW

Sweetwater = My new home for GAS


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Gonna get a guitar stand for my room to fit all the stuff. Once I start producing and making music during the semester I'll decide what I need since they'll finally be tools and not just for fun.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Either a Fender Subsonic neck (low boye) or a Warmoth Baritone Conversion neck (veeeeeeeeery low boye).


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

Currently the Neural Quad Cortex...still awaiting my pre-order to ship/arrive. My enthusiasm has made it a tough wait.


----------



## gunshow86de

Kaura said:


>



Damn, this is great. It's just too bad they didn't put an actual Tele bridge on it. If it ain't three saddles, it ain't gonna twang properly.


----------



## John

It's nice to see yet another 7 string that's *not* a superstrat or headless design, and I wasn't a fan of the cutouts on Corey's, either. Would've been nice to make a Kelly version, though, but in any case this apart from ESP's Eclipses with Floyd Rose bridges have piqued my interest so far with new 2021 GAS.


----------



## NickS

gunshow86de said:


> Damn, this is great. It's just too bad they didn't put an actual Tele bridge on it. If it ain't three saddles, it ain't gonna twang properly.



I've been wondering about this as well, the debate between 3 and 6 saddle Tele bridges. I really wanna get a Tele soon and that's one of the only things holding me up.....


----------



## Pietjepieter

I am really digging this old beaten up Brain moore 7 string!

I have enough 7 string...

but damn.....


----------



## Randy

Hankering for an OG C1. Cheesey inlay and all


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> Hankering for an OG C1. Cheesey inlay and all
> 
> View attachment 89045



Sooooo nearly pulled the trigger on one of those a couple of weeks ago. Was more focused on other gear, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuuuck me


----------



## profwoot

Samark said:


> View attachment 88934
> View attachment 88935



That might be the best quilt I've ever seen. Just picked up a 3A quilt top and it looks unquilted compared to that thing.


----------



## odibrom

profwoot said:


> That might be the best quilt I've ever seen. Just picked up a 3A quilt top and it looks unquilted compared to that thing.



It's not only the quality of the quilt, the finish also pays a big part in this result AND one can never know if the photo hasn't been edited or filtered...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 89079
> View attachment 89080
> 
> 
> Fuuuck me



Oh man I just went down the Sterling rabbit hole. The Axis has a 42mm nut (I thought it was 41mm) and is made of poplar instead of basswood. And there's a cheaper Cutlass in cream. 











And honestly the Stingray is growing on me


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me want pointy v


----------



## Kaura

Damn, I never knew you could get a Floyd in this finish. Now I just want to get a guitar with a Floyd and put one of these bad boys in it.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 89079
> View attachment 89080
> 
> 
> Fuuuck me



I love my Cutlass BFR. Amazing and underrated guitars. A Cali Strat that can be had for $1k used.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> Damn, I never knew you could get a Floyd in this finish. Now I just want to get a guitar with a Floyd and put one of these bad boys in it.



Theres a place called FU-Tone that ca powder-coat Floyds for you. Not the same thing, but it's something to look at if you got the money.



USMarine75 said:


> I love my Cutlass BFR. Amazing and underrated guitars. A Cali Strat that can be had for $1k used.



Im looking at the Sterlings, but they still look sweet. The shapes really grew on me.


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Theres a place called FU-Tone that ca powder-coat Floyds for you. Not the same thing, but it's something to look at if you got the money.



Well tbh, I don't even have spare cash for that Floyd even though it's only like $90 let alone a guitar to put it in.


----------



## Mboogie7

Kaura said:


> Damn, I never knew you could get a Floyd in this finish. Now I just want to get a guitar with a Floyd and put one of these bad boys in it.



Fuck that’s gorgeous. I’d love to see that on an arctic sunset sparkle finished Aristides.


----------



## Kaura

Mboogie7 said:


> Fuck that’s gorgeous. I’d love to see that on an arctic sunset sparkle finished Aristides.



I have no idea what arctic sunset whatever looks like but you definitely need a crazy finish to go with that Floyd.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> me want pointy v
> View attachment 89112



This has to be first time I see an interesting Crackle finish...


----------



## oldbulllee

Samark said:


> View attachment 88129


 what is the grey one on the left?
i'd sell an organ for it, if i didn't live where i do...


----------



## oldbulllee

Mboogie7 said:


> Fuck that’s gorgeous. I’d love to see that on an arctic sunset sparkle finished Aristides.


it's the result of a particular heat treatment. i know because i'we done it with gun parts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From Jim Root's instagram.

Fuuuck me.


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> This has to be first time I see an interesting Crackle finish...



You gotta get out more, my friend. Or rather, you needed to get out more in the late 80s.

And I see potential here:


----------



## odibrom

@narad ... glad you like it, I find it... meh... Don't get me wrong, I'd still rock that guitar, but with my eyes closed...


----------



## Samark

A mate’s collection


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From Jim Root's instagram.
> 
> Fuuuck me.



But isn't Fender offering a HSS Strat with a Floyd this year?


----------



## Spicypickles

21 frets and a Floyd. Geeze.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> But isn't Fender offering a HSS Strat with a Floyd this year?



They are. But I just love those hot-rodded CBS style strats. 



Spicypickles said:


> 21 frets and a Floyd. Geeze.



It's a custom shop based on a hot-rodded 1969 Strat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also fuck me I can't make up my mind with GAS.


----------



## BenjaminW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also fuck me I can't make up my mind with GAS.


I swear Joe Duplantier and Henrik Danhage's sigs both have such weird volume knob placement, and I can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenjaminW said:


> I swear Joe Duplantier and Henrik Danhage's sigs both have such weird volume knob placement, and I can't wrap my head around it.



Joe says he never ever touches the volume pot on stage.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Joe says he never ever touches the volume pot on stage.


That’s when you know you’re big league.


----------



## dirtool




----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Was lusting after a gold John5 a couple years ago, but wanted to go with a traditional tele pickup setup and it was surprisingly hard to find the bridge and pickguard in the "right" shade of gold.


----------



## josh1

dirtool said:


>


Saw a review on YouTube. Beware


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dirtool said:


>






josh1 said:


> Saw a review on YouTube. Beware



Yep. Apparently Arnoldplaysguitar had one and ripped it apart pretty savagely like he did that Legator he did years ago. Probably even worse. 



Randy said:


> Was lusting after a gold John5 a couple years ago, but wanted to go with a traditional tele pickup setup and it was surprisingly hard to find the bridge and pickguard in the "right" shade of gold.



Lucky for me I'd only replace the pickups and nut and that's it. I just want a flashy ass double-bound Tele.


----------



## josh1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. Apparently Arnoldplaysguitar had one and ripped it apart pretty savagely like he did that Legator he did years ago. Probably even worse.


The review I watched was from Phillip McKnight. It's a POS and you can't even use it as firewood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

josh1 said:


> The review I watched was from Phillip McKnight. It's a POS and you can't even use it as firewood.




I just clicked a part of the video and saw him go at the neck with like... warm heat, and it already fucked up the action. Jesus.


----------



## josh1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just clicked a part of the video and saw him go at the neck with like... warm heat, and it already fucked up the action. Jesus.


2 seconds into the video "I feel for the people who bought one of these"


----------



## Seabeast2000

Randy said:


> Was lusting after a gold John5 a couple years ago, but wanted to go with a traditional tele pickup setup and it was surprisingly hard to find the bridge and pickguard in the "right" shade of gold.



Why can't I find this on the Squier site? Do I need to sign up for AOL?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Why can't I find this on the Squier site? Do I need to sign up for AOL?


it's an old model. I don't think they've made the gold john5 for years.


----------



## dirtool

josh1 said:


> The review I watched was from Phillip McKnight. It's a POS and you can't even use it as firewood.



thx for the information,gas no more.


----------



## josh1

dirtool said:


> thx for the information,gas no more.


No worries. It definitely has a cool look. If they fix the issues, they could have something cool here!


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's an old model. I don't think they've made the gold john5 for years.



I was that kid in AI stuck staring at a dream for a few minutes there.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Well my LP GAS has finally been sated, trading my bird I don't use for an Epi LP prophecy.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I really, really... really... REALLY would like a pink guitar.


----------



## ramses

josh1 said:


> No worries. It definitely has a cool look. If they fix the issues, they could have something cool here!




There is a followup video, where he explains that the CEO contacted him to let him know that they are working on improving the design to fix the issues. Who knows, maybe v2.0 will be OK.


----------



## gunch

I want a Duvell but the 6 bolt ones are the ones to avoid?


----------



## NotDonVito

oh to have 9k lying around for a guitar..


----------



## dirtool




----------



## dirtool




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NotDonVito said:


> oh to have 9k lying around for a guitar..



Any guitar with the Iommi celtic crosses, top-mount Floyd, and neck single coil deserves all the likes.


----------



## mbardu

dirtool said:


>



I bet this sells like hot cakes, just like the PRS guitar stand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mutli-sound chorus with an external speed control. And these fit the bill.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

All of the Balaguers:


----------



## narad

NotDonVito said:


> oh to have 9k lying around for a guitar..



Don't worry. It was actually like $7k and already sold. You were just getting a Japanese reseller twat's listing.


----------



## feraledge

I’d love to see an Eclipse with this aesthetic, sans dorky inlays and with a matching headstock.


----------



## mlp187

feraledge said:


> I’d love to see an Eclipse with this aesthetic, sans dorky inlays and with a matching headstock.


This without the dorky inlays is in my GAS domain, but I hadn’t even considered a matching headstock. That might be beautiful. Either way, I just want those inlays gone!


----------



## feraledge

mlp187 said:


> This without the dorky inlays is in my GAS domain, but I hadn’t even considered a matching headstock. That might be beautiful. Either way, I just want those inlays gone!


I've spent the last couple years trying to convince myself that I like the Solo body, but I can't really get over how much I think the horn runs contrary to the offset (which I do like). Also, that batwing headstock isn't working for me.


----------



## NickS

I actually really like non-matching headstock on that, but yeah those inlays gotta go....


----------



## mlp187




----------



## mmr007

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I really, really... really... REALLY would like a pink guitar.


Is it me? Is it an illusion or is this a miniature guitar?


----------



## gunch

These are really cool but Framus prices are nutso whackity smackity

Also Idolmakers I didn't think were that cool until I saw a side view of one... they look supremely comfortable


----------



## Wucan

I have no use for a telecaster-style guitar right now, but when I eventually get one it will be a Godin Stadium '59:


----------



## mitou

Why didn't anyone tell me this was a thing


----------



## Kaura

Seeing a lot people gassing over this in the comments as well. Hopefully Fender takes note and makes a production model.


----------



## Yousef

Fav part? No inlays.


----------



## Yousef




----------



## mbardu

mitou said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me this was a thing



This is super cursed, yet somehow endearing at the same time.
Like a polite and shy ugly Franskenstein monster.


----------



## mitou

mbardu said:


> This is super cursed, yet somehow endearing at the same time.
> Like a polite and shy ugly Franskenstein monster.



I love it. It's 25.5" scale too. The only thing I don't like is the dot inlays. Sharkfins or blocks would look much better.


----------



## A-Branger

Yousef said:


>


custom build, or new model leak?

going by the lack of inlays I would say its a custom one-off. But that looks great.... (would preffer natural flame maple instead of the roasted tho)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> custom build, or new model leak?
> 
> going by the lack of inlays I would say its a custom one-off. But that looks great.... (would preffer natural flame maple instead of the roasted tho)



It's a store exclusive run.


----------



## Taikatatti

Cant get this guitar out of my mind. I was looking at Strandberg standard 6 but i think i’ll wait for these before i’ll make my decision. Have heard nothing but good things about Markline guitars and Marco.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Aw damn, I didn’t know this existed:




This thing? This thing might get me back into 7s. I’d love to throw this into drop A and use it for doom lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh god they added cosmic sparkle to the builder. Neon green was tempting enough, but I don't know if I can resist this. 
so sexy.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh god they added cosmic sparkle to the builder. Neon green was tempting enough, but I don't know if I can resist this.
> so sexy.
> View attachment 89588


I'd love to see how this looks in person. Everyone seems to do this finish differently. Aristides has nailed it perfectly while Kiesel's attempt was.... well not great to say the least.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> I'd love to see how this looks in person. Everyone seems to do this finish differently. Aristides has nailed it perfectly while Kiesel's attempt was.... well not great to say the least.


It's all about the density of the sparkles imo. More contours means more ways for them to catch the light too.
Looks pretty good on this particular model. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/CIdf4l6g27T/


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's all about the density of the sparkles imo. More contours means more ways for them to catch the light too.
> Looks pretty good on this particular model.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CIdf4l6g27T/


Definitely a density thing, which I think is why I didn't like Kiesel's attempt. It was way too dense which made it look more like static than a sparkle. I'd say that Balaguer is a bit better than Kiesel but not quite Aristides level. Still, cheaper than a Kiesel or Aristides with that finish, so I can't complain.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh god they added cosmic sparkle to the builder. Neon green was tempting enough, but I don't know if I can resist this.
> so sexy.
> View attachment 89588



...make a new preview with chrome hardware, just for the kicks...


----------



## Swarth

Somebody talk me out of it. The specs are shaping up to be almost my perfect guitar


----------



## Seabeast2000

Oddly, just like a bunch of basses, which I don't currently or never really played, this little guy makes me want to own it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need it.


----------



## Mboogie7

KnightBrolaire said:


> I need it.
> View attachment 89731


----------



## TheBloodstained

Right now it's a strong tie between:

Ibanez RG2027XL







Schecter Apocalypse C-7 FR


----------



## odibrom

TheBloodstained said:


> Right now it's a strong tie between:
> 
> Ibanez RG2027XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter Apocalypse C-7 FR


I'd say Ibanez because I'm a fanboy, but the sustainer thingy...


----------



## NoodleFace

Wondering what's going on with the backstop of the floyd on the schecter. I've always wanted to try them - concerned the neck may be a thick boy


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NoodleFace said:


> Wondering what's going on with the backstop of the floyd on the schecter. I've always wanted to try them - concerned the neck may be a thick boy


Looks like someone forgot to take out the shim after setting the guitar up. 
schecter hasn't made overly thick necks in over a decade ime.


----------



## NoodleFace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Looks like someone forgot to take out the shim after setting the guitar up.
> schecter hasn't made overly thick necks in over a decade ime.


Good to know - I just remember playing the original Hellraisers and being turned off. I did have a KM7 and it had a really nice neck. Is the Apocalypse similar?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NoodleFace said:


> Good to know - I just remember playing the original Hellraisers and being turned off. I did have a KM7 and it had a really nice neck. Is the Apocalypse similar?


yes. The apocalypse lineup have very shred friendly necks on par with the KM7 necks. Not what I'd consider wizard levels of thin, but definitely nowhere near the old baseball bat necks of early 2000s hellraisers.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

NoodleFace said:


> Good to know - I just remember playing the original Hellraisers and being turned off. I did have a KM7 and it had a really nice neck. Is the Apocalypse similar?



it's supposed to be the same profile as my Avenger as per website specs, just a 7, so I can't comment on the overall width (my 6 is nice and a little narrow which is perfect) but it's a decently thin soft C, really comfy for most playing, for sure not the same as an Ibby neck but much more friendly than a Fender or Gibson neck and in no way a baseball bat, my old A7 was solid without being thick or slow but idk if that would be similar to the C7


----------



## mbardu

Someone help me out.

My GAS is a short scale (24.5 to 24.75) guitar with oiled neck (satin maybe OK), stainless steel frets at least medium jumbo, neck not too far from a medium C, and it's gotta be blue.

Wat'cha got?


----------



## FancyFish

mbardu said:


> Someone help me out.
> 
> My GAS is a short scale (24.5 to 24.75) guitar with oiled neck (satin maybe OK), stainless steel frets at least medium jumbo, neck not too far from a medium C, and it's gotta be blue.
> 
> Wat'cha got?


Caparison Horus? Though, that doesn't have stainless steel frets. Does come in multiple blues tho.


----------



## mbardu

FancyFish said:


> Caparison Horus? Though, that doesn't have stainless steel frets. Does come in multiple blues tho.



Not a bad idea. Tried that and the one I got was so nice I was about ready to even put a stainless steel refret on mine. I just was not able to make the input jack work for my setup, and was not about to either Frankenstein a mint expensive guitar, or to double my setup for one guitar (especially as I have to downsize).


----------



## mitou

mbardu said:


> Someone help me out.
> 
> My GAS is a short scale (24.5 to 24.75) guitar with oiled neck (satin maybe OK), stainless steel frets at least medium jumbo, neck not too far from a medium C, and it's gotta be blue.
> 
> Wat'cha got?



If I were you I'd hunt down an Edwards Maverick and put SS frets on it, since they can be found for pretty cheap. The ESP version actually has SS frets but you'd have to pay for the non-standard color.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Someone help me out.
> 
> My GAS is a short scale (24.5 to 24.75) guitar with oiled neck (satin maybe OK), stainless steel frets at least medium jumbo, neck not too far from a medium C, and it's gotta be blue.
> 
> Wat'cha got?



Tom Anderson Shorty


----------



## mbardu

mitou said:


> If I were you I'd hunt down an Edwards Maverick and put SS frets on it, since they can be found for pretty cheap. The ESP version actually has SS frets but you'd have to pay for the non-standard color.



Tried that too actually .
Same problematic input jack...and if I can avoid Floyd nowadays, even better.


----------



## mbardu

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tom Anderson Shorty



Funny you should mention that, it's literally to replace my old Cobra.
Never should have sold that one, I was dumb.






These days I'd prefer something a bit less pricey too


----------



## NoodleFace

FancyFish said:


> Caparison Horus? Though, that doesn't have stainless steel frets. Does come in multiple blues tho.


My buddy has a Horus (and I a Dellinger). I really loved the way his Horus plays. Some of the best guitars I've ever touched from a "mainstream" brand.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

7 string, tremolo, maple fretboard
or
7 or 8 string, multiscale, maple fretoard


----------



## Samark

Ibanez GAS, again


----------



## A-Branger

TheBloodstained said:


> Right now it's a strong tie between:
> 
> Ibanez RG2027XL
> 
> 
> Schecter Apocalypse C-7 FR



LOL, the photog forgot to fix the little foam pad that goes under the floyd screws. hehehehe


----------



## Scott Swoope

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus this is sickeningly tight.



Mother of God.....


----------



## dirtool

OmegaSlayer said:


> 7 string, tremolo, maple fretboard
> or
> 7 or 8 string, multiscale, maple fretoard


----------



## olejason

Really tempted by the new MJ series. $2500 is steep but it has been weirdly difficult to find such a ubiquitous basic SL2 on the used market that isn't $3k+.


----------



## gunch

olejason said:


> Really tempted by the new MJ series. $2500 is steep but it has been weirdly difficult to find such a ubiquitous basic SL2 on the used market that isn't $3k+.



It is doe


----------



## soul_lip_mike

dirtool said:


>


That but in a hard tail please.


----------



## narad




----------



## OmegaSlayer

narad said:


>


What's the headstock like?


----------



## narad

OmegaSlayer said:


> What's the headstock like?


----------



## odibrom

Is that a one piece top?


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> Is that a one piece top?



Yup. And the inlays are backlit. The inlays don't really do it for me on that shape/color, but it's a cool idea.


----------



## Masoo2

This thing is just begging to be tuned to Drop G/Drop F#/Drop F to bust out some Alpha Wolf, Crystal Lake, Dealer, or Thornhill.

Been really considering ordering a new guitar in the coming months and this might just be it, though the Evertune concerns me more as I wouldn't know what "base tuning" to set it in. I've always been fine pitch shifting my 8 in Drop A (+ E) down to G, feels basically as if it was actually tuned to Drop G, but any lower starts to show signs of problems so Drop F# or Drop F would probably be best for this.

It's a shame the E-II M-II 7s in black with white binding weren't the most popular, I always thought they looked slick, but the baritone scale of this + sparkle finish is a much nicer setup imo.

Alternatively and for a more affordable price:






Just doesn't have the same nice finish though which is a bummer, but quite literally half the cost. Still 27 inches, Evertune if ordered from Evertune themselves, nice stock pickup, heard nothing but great things about the Black Metal series, etc...


----------



## rawrxd

Masoo2 said:


> This thing is just begging to be tuned to Drop G/Drop F#/Drop F to bust out some Alpha Wolf, Crystal Lake, Dealer, or Thornhill.
> 
> Been really considering ordering a new guitar in the coming months and this might just be it, though the Evertune concerns me more as I wouldn't know what "base tuning" to set it in. I've always been fine pitch shifting my 8 in Drop A (+ E) down to G, feels basically as if it was actually tuned to Drop G, but any lower starts to show signs of problems so Drop F# or Drop F would probably be best for this.
> 
> It's a shame the E-II M-II 7s in black with white binding weren't the most popular, I always thought they looked slick, but the baritone scale of this + sparkle finish is a much nicer setup imo.
> 
> Alternatively and for a more affordable price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just doesn't have the same nice finish though which is a bummer, but quite literally half the cost. Still 27 inches, Evertune if ordered from Evertune themselves, nice stock pickup, heard nothing but great things about the Black Metal series, etc...



both of these look great.. if only the black series had stainless steel frets they'd be perfect. the new white ones do but then the pickup rings, and the black logo on white headstock just make it a no go for me unfortunately.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

narad said:


>


Hadn't realized it was a Mayo
The Regius headstock is cool, but I prefer the Duvell one


----------



## narad

This is like one of the most beautiful amps I've ever seen:


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Dammit, ESP USA, stop torturing me this hard with GAS


----------



## soul_lip_mike

AlexCorriveau said:


> View attachment 89997
> 
> 
> Dammit, ESP USA, stop torturing me this hard with GAS



Axe Palace has that one for I think $3699. DOIT.jpg


----------



## gunch

narad said:


>



Does NOT help my lust for black pearloid binding


----------



## IAO

I’m 95% set on tracking down an RG2027XL for my first seven.

I have a 26.75” scale Reverend baritone (Descent W) which is right at home for B standard tuning, and sounds great clean or crunchy or doomy. It’s super light and resonant. It nails the vintage bari thing. Unfortunately, it falls apart in the playing feel department around drop A, and it doesn’t love high gain without multiple stages of boosting. 

I think the 2027 would make a good counterpart. 27” scale would be easy to adapt to. For some reason the Fusion Edges really seem to suit the guitar. Demos in the drop Ab range sound great, and that’s kind of where I’m aiming. 

I’ve also wanted a MIJ Ibanez since the mid-‘90s. 

But I’ve never really played with a locking trem for more than a few minutes. I wish there was a non-trem version. I wish it had stainless frets. maybe, like, one more color.

I’ve got my finger right on the buy button, but it’s not quite perfect. But everything that looks comparable in quality is either significantly more expensive than $1800 US or made by WMI, and I tend to attract bad QC. 

I dunno, talk me out of it and into selling a kidney and a sack for an Aristides H/07?


----------



## gunch

IAO said:


> I’m 95% set on tracking down an RG2027XL for my first seven.
> 
> I have a 26.75” scale Reverend baritone (Descent W) which is right at home for B standard tuning, and sounds great clean or crunchy or doomy. It’s super light and resonant. It nails the vintage bari thing. Unfortunately, it falls apart in the playing feel department around drop A, and it doesn’t love high gain without multiple stages of boosting.
> 
> I think the 2027 would make a good counterpart. 27” scale would be easy to adapt to. For some reason the Fusion Edges really seem to suit the guitar. Demos in the drop Ab range sound great, and that’s kind of where I’m aiming.
> 
> I’ve also wanted a MIJ Ibanez since the mid-‘90s.
> 
> But I’ve never really played with a locking trem for more than a few minutes. I wish there was a non-trem version. I wish it had stainless frets. maybe, like, one more color.
> 
> I’ve got my finger right on the buy button, but it’s not quite perfect. But everything that looks comparable in quality is either significantly more expensive than $1800 US or made by WMI, and I tend to attract bad QC.
> 
> I dunno, talk me out of it and into selling a kidney and a sack for an Aristides H/07?



The learning curve of a locking trem isn't bad and honestly is worth it to try and get over. The Lo Pro is a classic, iconic unit and will serve you well if you block it or not.

Also half of this board was begging and offering either one of their testicles or a kidney for Ibanez to reissue XL series Prestiges so I think you should get it, if only to hang on to and sell when Ibanez inevitably discontinues it again.


----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## zxcvbnm

just


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## USMarine75

OmegaSlayer said:


>



You see the Miyavi Tele?


----------



## USMarine75

Masoo2 said:


>



Eclipse version is sexy...










with EMG 57/66TW set.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

USMarine75 said:


> You see the Miyavi Tele?



Yup 
Now, I wonder if you relate that pic to Trogley or if it is because I mentioned many times that I really have loads of respect for Miyavi


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

USMarine75 said:


> You see the Miyavi Tele?




literally that tele is making me want to do a warmoth build so bad, it's the coolest


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## USMarine75

OmegaSlayer said:


> Yup
> Now, I wonder if you relate that pic to Trogley or if it is because I mentioned many times that I really have loads of respect for Miyavi



First time I saw it was Trogly and I knew someone on here was a Miyavi fan.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Taylor




----------



## Swarth

Swarth said:


> View attachment 89592
> 
> 
> Somebody talk me out of it. The specs are shaping up to be almost my perfect guitar



I ended up getting one in today, but in blue!


----------



## Wc707

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rg5170b_00_01.html




Put a deposit down on it, but not expected until atleast summer because of Covid. Ugh


----------



## StevenC

This ticks so many boxes for me


----------



## John

I'm currently happy with what I own, but a 7 string FR equipped Explorer or Kelly would be nice. Even better with 24 frets.
I know that ESP has done the former for Ree, one of the musicians based in Japan on their artist roster years ago.









Even with the relatively recent Agnesi aUtHenTiCiTy, it's a nice change of pace compared to seeing yet another 7 string strat and tele produced over the years.


----------



## JD27

rawrxd said:


> both of these look great.. if only the black series had stainless steel frets they'd be perfect. the new white ones do but then the pickup rings, and the black logo on white headstock just make it a no go for me unfortunately.



The 2021 Black Metal series has stainless steel frets as well.


----------



## r33per

StevenC said:


> View attachment 90153
> 
> 
> This ticks so many boxes for me


I presume this is from the Drum Guitar door, not from City Land.


----------



## Taylor

Poor photoshop but:


----------



## Wucan

Pretty sure I will order something like this when my midlife crisis hits and conclude nihilistic consumerism is my one remaining justification to stay in this world


----------



## Hoss632

In a dream world I'm GASing hard over these.


----------



## Hoss632

In a realistic world these are the final ones on my list currently.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

holofoil crackle is hnggggggggg


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> holofoil crackle is hnggggggggg
> View attachment 90201



Where'd you find this example?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Where'd you find this example?


I was just googling ironbirds or holofoil finishes. I don't exactly remember, the pic has been in my GAS folder for years


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## odibrom

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 90223



A friend of mine is getting a custom HHH guitar within the next weeks, to which I've drawn the wiring schematics... 1228 different coil combos... series and parallel either in or out of phase, you name it, it will deliver, strat, tele, LPs... all there... well, in the ballpark ...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

odibrom said:


> A friend of mine is getting a custom HHH guitar within the next weeks, to which I've drawn the wiring schematics... 1228 different coil combos... series and parallel either in or out of phase, you name it, it will deliver, strat, tele, LPs... all there... well, in the ballpark ...



Cool! I'm not surprised given some of the wizardry you do on your own guitars!


----------



## NotDonVito

The Dean Caddy, a guitar I always thought was kinda ugly. Rob just makes it look cool somehow.


----------



## odibrom

IbanezDaemon said:


> Cool! I'm not surprised given some of the wizardry you do on your own guitars!



You're too kind 
I'm also waiting for it to be done because he says I'm also responsible for some of his decisions (I'm kind of afraid of this, but lets see how it comes out first). It has 2 Freeway 3x3-05 switches to manage all 3 pickups: one mixes Neck and Bridge and the other mixes the Middle with whatever the first switch has selected. Then, for each pickup there are 2 miniswitches so to emulate the Seymour Duncan's Tripleshot rings schematics. This allows to manipulate each humbucker spliting either coil, mixing them in series or parallel. each Freeway switch will deliver one pickup, the other or both in series or parallel, either in or out of phase. So, just the Neck and Bridge delivers 72 options, adding to the other switch the result goes up exponentially to 1228 different coil combinations. From 6 to 1 coil in operation, it will have most of the imaginable coil combos. It's a completely overkill schematic and both of us know it, the purpose is not the use them all, but to have something new and fresh at a flick of a switch, so it will trigger different feels and expressions. Mapping the nice out of the box tones will be an adventure...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

odibrom said:


> You're too kind
> I'm also waiting for it to be done because he says I'm also responsible for some of his decisions (I'm kind of afraid of this, but lets see how it comes out first). It has 2 Freeway 3x3-05 switches to manage all 3 pickups: one mixes Neck and Bridge and the other mixes the Middle with whatever the first switch has selected. Then, for each pickup there are 2 miniswitches so to emulate the Seymour Duncan's Tripleshot rings schematics. This allows to manipulate each humbucker spliting either coil, mixing them in series or parallel. each Freeway switch will deliver one pickup, the other or both in series or parallel, either in or out of phase. So, just the Neck and Bridge delivers 72 options, adding to the other switch the result goes up exponentially to 1228 different coil combinations. From 6 to 1 coil in operation, it will have most of the imaginable coil combos. It's a completely overkill schematic and both of us know it, the purpose is not the use them all, but to have something new and fresh at a flick of a switch, so it will trigger different feels and expressions. Mapping the nice out of the box tones will be an adventure...



Amazing!! For a guy who (me) basically only uses the neck and bridge humbuckers (and I don't split them) I feel like I'm missing out....lol!! If NASA ever have vacancies you should be in there.


----------



## odibrom

IbanezDaemon said:


> Amazing!! For a guy who (me) basically only uses the neck and bridge humbuckers (and I don't split them) I feel like I'm missing out....lol!! If NASA ever have vacancies you should be in there.



LOL, for what position? Painting/designing their veicules aesthetics and colors? Oh, and you can't be missing out much considering the amount of guitars available at your finger...

These gym-mics aren't for everyone and there's no need for everyone to all the same things. It's pretty cool to work only with bridge and neck as well as to split and reverse phase and all that shit... everything is cool as long as it works for the player.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## IbanezDaemon

odibrom said:


> LOL, for what position? Painting/designing their veicules aesthetics and colors?



I think you're being a tad harsh on yourself. You have talent and understanding that is pretty cool! Okay then if Nasa designed a guitar.....I think you are the man Odi!!


----------



## odibrom

IbanezDaemon said:


> I think you're being a tad harsh on yourself. You have talent and understanding that is pretty cool! Okay then if Nasa designed a guitar.....I think you are the man Odi!!



you're too kind, fact is that I'm a lot missing on self esteem due to the fucked up society being number ruled to measure everything and I'm having a hard time to cope with that on several levels..., but that's something for another thread.

Oh, and my previous post was supposed to have a cheerful joke vibe, not sure that passed through the internet filter... 

Sorry for the Off Topic guys... move along...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I’d love the real ESP but this more than likely what I would buy until I can afford the actual ESP. Stainless frets, fixed bridge. I’ll tune it to D and E flat. That little scoop or bevel on the bottom horn sold me. Throwback to older ESP’s, now we just need to get ESP USA to offer it too.


----------



## josh1

Never cared for Teles but I guess my tastes have changed and now I'm gassing for one!


----------



## FrashyFroo




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

One of my first ever mod projects was to try and to a Jake E Lee Strat.

Now that Squier is releasing this, I can try it again.  Kinda wish they went for a matching headstock as well, but oh well.


----------



## Wc707

Lunch is for eating...not doing this, right..?


----------



## narad

This is up on Reverb. I actually think it's one of the nicer Toone's. I'm not a huge fan of he traditional style finish, but everything else is super cool:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> This is up on Reverb. I actually think it's one of the nicer Toone's. I'm not a huge fan of he traditional style finish, but everything else is super cool:


I too would like a 10K usd bottle opener


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> I too would like a 10K usd bottle opener



How's that compare to a 10K usd eye-poker-outer:







(or potentially a bottle opener for a much larger and weaker bottle)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> How's that compare to a 10K usd eye-poker-outer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or potentially a bottle opener for a much larger and weaker bottle)


oooh that gives me an idea. 
BRB building a headless guitar with an SKS bayonet spike.


----------



## dmlinger

Off topic slightly, but I always chuckle when these $10K+ guitars charge for shipping. The Toone and the Blackmachines on Reverb are all charging. Could you not just build it in the price or eat the shipping charge if some asshole pays you $10K?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

dmlinger said:


> Off topic slightly, but I always chuckle when these $10K+ guitars charge for shipping. The Toone and the Blackmachines on Reverb are all charging. Could you not just build it in the price or eat the shipping charge if some asshole pays you $10K?



I know. The one thing I like about ebay is how you can enter the dimensions of the box and weight when you create the listing so you can accurately charge shipping (not sure if reverb does that?). I've been both burned on shipping costs where I underestimated, and also "accidentally" made a few bucks over charging shipping when I entered a flat cost.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

soul_lip_mike said:


> I know. The one thing I like about ebay is how you can enter the dimensions of the box and weight when you create the listing so you can accurately charge shipping (not sure if reverb does that?). I've been both burned on shipping costs where I underestimated, and also "accidentally" made a few bucks over charging shipping when I entered a flat cost.



I normally try to account for full shipping costs and then some insulation for the Reverb fees so I can list it for lower and people can give better offers. Covers the full shipping at worst and at best I can take a slightly lower deal than I want since the fees are eaten a little.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've always wanted a Strat with the Hendrix pickup config. But given I don't like 6-point trems and tend to like active pickups, I made a few tweaks.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> One of my first ever mod projects was to try and to a Jake E Lee Strat.
> 
> Now that Squier is releasing this, I can try it again.  Kinda wish they went for a matching headstock as well, but oh well.



The one I ordered has a matching headstock


----------



## jco5055

Man I think I fucked up, there was a mint Vigier Excalibur Special 7 on Reverb and he offered me $1880 for it...I was holding out to think about it for a couple of hours since I'm currently waiting on my Maslow to be finished and was thinking if I wanted that slight $$$ discomfort and it got sold.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> The one I ordered has a matching headstock
> 
> View attachment 90499


I was debating on getting the blue one with the trem, but I do want a hardtail Strat in the arsenal. Something different.

Speaking of mod projects, I kinda drifted away from the Jake E Lee tribute and went onto something a bit more... unique


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was debating on getting the blue one with the trem, but I do want a hardtail Strat in the arsenal. Something different.
> 
> Speaking of mod projects, I kinda drifted away from the Jake E Lee tribute and went onto something a bit more... unique
> 
> View attachment 90502
> View attachment 90503



I love the sky burst (blue) but I had already ordered the Squier Modern JM in that color lol. So it was sunburst, skyburst, black with anodized pickguard, or white with black pickguard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I love the sky burst (blue) but I had already ordered the Squier Modern JM in that color lol. So it was sunburst, skyburst, black with anodized pickguard, or white with black pickguard.
> 
> View attachment 90506
> View attachment 90507


I really, really wish Jags didn't have such a short scale length. Because those things look so good. 

But when you get it, lemme know how it is. Once my tax return comes in, I'm putting an order down on the HT.


----------



## Wucan

I'm not usually picky about woods but someone needs to condition the Indian Laurel in those Squier fretboards or something, they look horribly dry in flesh.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## mbardu

I'll post it here too since I can't stop staring at it...


----------



## BigViolin

I want an old school black, pointy, pissed off 7 Soloist. Really hoping for a pro series Loomis but who knows if..and when.

Talk me in/out of the current SL7...cuz damn it pretty much ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Masoo2

mbardu said:


> I'll post it here too since I can't stop staring at it...
> 
> View attachment 90516


Same.






Something about the shape just _does_ it for me in a way none of their other own designs have. It's clearly something "more" than an RG/Soloist but no where near as aggressively different/odd/oblong as many of the other boutique "non-RGs" are when it comes to curves and horns. Vandermeij was brought up in the thread as potential inspiration for the shape and man I can't stand their curves, but this Balaguer is toned down enough to still look unique while meeting traditional super strat aesthetics for those of us who don't like radical change in the shape.


----------



## Seabeast2000

mbardu said:


> I'll post it here too since I can't stop staring at it...
> 
> View attachment 90516


I like thst finish a lot.


----------



## technomancer

It looks like a pointier Suhr modern...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was debating on getting the blue one with the trem, but I do want a hardtail Strat in the arsenal. Something different.
> 
> Speaking of mod projects, I kinda drifted away from the Jake E Lee tribute and went onto something a bit more... unique
> 
> View attachment 90502
> View attachment 90503


I'd want the first one with two three way pickup selectors, two volumes (bridge, single coils), and a push/pull tone control. One three way pickup selector would be a small toggle like on the Schecters with sustainiac pickups in the neck. The second a standard blade three way. The tone would coil tap the bridge humbucker for three single coils. Toggle selects middle, neck, or both single coils for a sort of two humbucker thing. Blade selection bridge, whatever the toggle selects, and both.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

anyone see that ESP VII in blood splatter?

yeah

I want it


----------



## mbardu

Masoo2 said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something about the shape just _does_ it for me in a way none of their other own designs have. It's clearly something "more" than an RG/Soloist but no where near as aggressively different/odd/oblong as many of the other boutique "non-RGs" are when it comes to curves and horns. Vandermeij was brought up in the thread as potential inspiration for the shape and man I can't stand their curves, but this Balaguer is toned down enough to still look unique while meeting traditional super strat aesthetics for those of us who don't like radical change in the shape.



I saw your post there when I talked about the Vandermeij, and I'm still trying to figure out how you're looking at the magistra . It's literally the same shape . Same arm contour too, even though the Diablo in white doesn't really show the contour on the Balaguer mockup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just fucking barely missed out on a Hamer Standard I've been wanting, and that pissed me off so much that it killed my Strat GAS and makes me want to hunt down a proper Explorer.


----------



## Masoo2

mbardu said:


> I saw your post there when I talked about the Vandermeij, and I'm still trying to figure out how you're looking at the magistra . It's literally the same shape . Same arm contour too, even though the Diablo in white doesn't really show the contour on the Balaguer mockup.
> 
> View attachment 90532
> View attachment 90533


Ima be honest I never put the two side by side, dang haha. That's like...way closer than I expected. The pictures of Magistras I've seen always looked much more bulbous/round compared to the Balaguer.

Maybe it's the multiscale look that's throwing me off? That and the difference in horn lengths, though the configurator could be exaggerating the differences.

This is really throwing me for a loop and I don't want to believe it


----------



## mbardu

Masoo2 said:


> Ima be honest I never put the two side by side, dang haha. That's like...way closer than I expected. The pictures of Magistras I've seen always looked much more bulbous/round compared to the Balaguer.
> 
> Maybe it's the multiscale look that's throwing me off? That and the difference in horn lengths, though the configurator could be exaggerating the differences.
> 
> This is really throwing me for a loop and I don't want to believe it



No, you will look at it 








A Magistra would still be able to give me some pretty nice features that speak to me (dunlop flushmounts, custom scale length, better higher fret access, nice purflings, blind fret slots, oiled neck on set neck, nicer hardware, richlite board, more pickup choices), but it looks like the Diablo could be a pretty nice "poor man's" Magistra. At least if the quality of Balaguer semi-custom is indeed there. And I should say "slightly less rich man" rather than "poor man" considering it would still be 2k$+.


----------



## josh1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just fucking barely missed out on a Hamer Standard I've been wanting, and that pissed me off so much that it killed my Strat GAS and makes me want to hunt down a proper Explorer.


I had a black Hamer Californian with the boomerang(?) inlays and I sold it. So much regret.


----------



## hanzzen

This probably showed up on multiple peoples Instragram feed, but bloody hell I want one in purple. 7 String Tele GAS going strong.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I'm sure I'm not the first to post this, but I have to have it. First 6-string purchase since 2009


----------



## NickS

^Fuck YES! The reverse headstock and inlays make that pretty much perfect.....


----------



## soul_lip_mike

The crackle kelly is sweet but it's an import right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soul_lip_mike said:


> The crackle kelly is sweet but it's an import right?


yup, chinese.


----------



## BenjaminW

Why didn't I find about these earlier?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck it, I'm a simp.


----------



## rawrxd

GASing for a 27” seven string w/ trem and fishmans. 8 string with trem would be cool as well, don’t see those around really except for a few headless models


----------



## groverj3

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first to post this, but I have to have it. First 6-string purchase since 2009


I'm really intrigued by these. Not because I want a Kelly, but because I'm curious about the quality level coming out of whatever Chinese factory they've started using for some of the crazier finish Pro series stuff. I've heard that it's actually been more consistent than the Indonesian ones.


----------



## groverj3

This:




In this finish:


----------



## IbanezDaemon

One for you Ibby fans....RG7CTTL. Basically an RG770 with a killer FM top and TOL inlay. 1993 model. Rarer than a $3 bill but the G.A.S is still strong:


----------



## Scott Swoope

Kind of gassing hard for one of these while still available:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck it, I'm a simp.



Update:





If an Epi version comes out, fuck me.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

soul_lip_mike said:


> The crackle kelly is sweet but it's an import right?



yep, chinese. in this case it was my saving grace, i have a custom on order so imports are all i can afford rn



groverj3 said:


> I'm really intrigued by these. Not because I want a Kelly, but because I'm curious about the quality level coming out of whatever Chinese factory they've started using for some of the crazier finish Pro series stuff. I've heard that it's actually been more consistent than the Indonesian ones.



yea i have been freakin out about it a bit but if it's good enough i'll probably consider the lighting crackle RR24 as well. the dogshit fretwork on my indo TAM10 has set my expectations very low, so fingers crossed!



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Update:
> 
> View attachment 90594
> View attachment 90595
> 
> 
> If an Epi version comes out, fuck me.



very cool after all the speculation! shame there's not a production black/gold hardware one, THAT i would have outright simped for. very excited for what this means for the future of 24-fret flying Vs and Explorers tho; i will continue to hold out hope for 7/8-string variants before i die of old age. the megadeth font on the kramer headstock is also borat voice very nice


----------



## KnightBrolaire

imagine a swirl like this but on a death kelly.


----------



## mlp187

KnightBrolaire said:


> imagine a swirl like this but on a death kelly.
> View attachment 90596


Goddamnit it. That’s hard 10 in my book. I want that. 

Also, here is my current insano GAS:


I almost pulled the trigger but I have a super dope USA M-II incoming. My fear is I’ll finally get my hands on one and it’ll just be nice but not life-changing. Maybe this is a never meet your heroes type of thing?


----------



## technomancer

mlp187 said:


> Goddamnit it. That’s hard 10 in my book. I want that.
> 
> Also, here is my current insano GAS:
> View attachment 90597
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger but I have a super dope USA M-II incoming. My fear is I’ll finally get my hands on one and it’ll just be nice but not life-changing. Maybe this is a never meet your heroes type of thing?



Buy it and be disappointed so I can buy it from you when you sell it in despair for a huge loss 

Been GASing for a Horizon-I forever just refuse to drop $4k for one...


----------



## groverj3

Since I always have GAS for the unobtainable.

There are no pictures for it, but as posted in the J/C thread, 7 string Jackson soloist, Eerie Dess Swirl finish, matching headstock, reverse headstock, Broderick/JP control layout (they're fairly similar), oil finished neck, direct mount pickups, reverse abalone sharkfin inlays, floyd rose (with push-in arm, but I can do that mod myself... I can be reasonable).

This would cost eleventy billion dollars. The custom shop already turned me down once on an EDS soloist 7.


----------



## r33per

IbanezDaemon said:


> One for you Ibby fans....RG7CTTL. Basically an RG770 with a killer FM top and TOL inlay. 1993 model. Rarer than a $3 bill but the G.A.S is still strong:
> 
> View attachment 90590
> 
> View attachment 90591


Yes and yes.


----------



## nightlight

Swarth said:


> I ended up getting one in today, but in blue!



Congratulations, welcome to the Caparison club I love the Horus, though mine is just plain black. Which version is that one?




groverj3 said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this finish:



Saw one of these in a raw finish on Reverb last night. It was a seven too. Price was reasonable but out of my budget, and before I could make up my mind this morning, it was gone


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

if we're talking Caparison Horus, my absolute guitar white whale is one of these in the scarab finish/gold hardware, but with a maple fretboard


----------



## nightlight

That's a beauty. As I mentioned, mine is just another black guitar, but it does have a maple fretboard.


----------



## Swarth

nightlight said:


> Congratulations, welcome to the Caparison club I love the Horus, though mine is just plain black. Which version is that one?





nightlight said:


> That's a beauty. As I mentioned, mine is just another black guitar, but it does have a maple fretboard.



Awesome guitar! Mine is the M3 EF in
Lapis-Lazuli, been absolutely in love with it


----------



## groverj3

BigViolin said:


> I want an old school black, pointy, pissed off 7 Soloist. Really hoping for a pro series Loomis but who knows if..and when.
> 
> Talk me in/out of the current SL7...cuz damn it pretty much ticks all the boxes.


Honestly, it's not bad for the price. Oil finished neck, passive sized humbuckers, reverse headstock.

The only reason I haven't bought one is because I have an old MIJ SLAT3-7 in black already.

The only downside on the SL7 is that the Indonesian pro series soloists are hit or miss for build quality. I have heard that they have been better recently. As long as they have a good return policy at whatever store you buy from there's no reason not to if it checks your boxes.


----------



## Glades

I need this ...


----------



## nightlight

Glades said:


> I need this ...



That looks remarkably like an Ibanez Xiphos. You should check those out too.


----------



## groverj3

Glades said:


> I need this ...


Copy of a Xiphos, which is a copy of a Warrior.

But, still hawt.


----------



## josh1




----------



## narad

josh1 said:


>



The GAS here is just 95% the house


----------



## Glades

nightlight said:


> That looks remarkably like an Ibanez Xiphos. You should check those out too.
> 
> View attachment 90665



Very aware of the xiphos. I am a big fan of Necrophagist, so I've always wanted an XPIR20, neckthrough, with fixed bridge. Ibanez never made such a model.

Only issue is that spec'ed like that ends up being a $2.5k MIK guitar, which is hard to justify.


----------



## nightlight

Maybe this, in that case? It's a BC Rich Legacy. One of my favourite guitar bodies, given the artist the body is associated with.





Also made in Korea, but with a $1299 sgested retail price. This is assuming you aren't averse to BC Rich guitars/MIK/want to spend more.

There's an "exotic" variant.





Also consider a Schecter Cygnus.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Hopefully getting to order it next week, if not tomorrow.


----------



## Crundles

nightlight said:


> Also consider a Schecter Cygnus.
> 
> View attachment 90670



Believe me I've considered the HECK out of it; the one in the image, though (Trans-black, fixed bridge 7) was an exclusive model for Drumcity Guitar Land, USA, and Cygnuses (Cygni?) appear to be non-existant on the second hand EU markets even for the base model.

As far as 7-string stars go, though, I like it so much ;_;

A dude managed to find one after bumping his WTB thread here for literal ages, and I *envy *hard.






I should probably just sell a few things, save up, and get a Kiesel... whatever the headless version of the new thing is called:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

groverj3 said:


> Copy of a Xiphos, which is a copy of a Warrior.
> 
> But, still hawt.


If you want to be pedantic, technically the xiphos and tartarus are derivatives of the Stealth (which also predates the Warrior). Muhammed from Necrophagist literally cited the stealth as his inspiration for the xiphos shape.


----------



## groverj3

KnightBrolaire said:


> If you want to be pedantic, technically the xiphos and tartarus are derivatives of the Stealth (which also predates the Warrior). Muhammed from Necrophagist literally cited the stealth as his inspiration for the xiphos shape.


I do love some good pedantry!


----------



## gunshow86de

Crundles said:


> I should probably just sell a few things, save up, and get a Kiesel... whatever the headless version of the new thing is called:



Can someone who has the will power to sit through one of Jeff's videos tell me if they are gonna do a headless multi-scale 7 string Hyperdrive?


----------



## Aewrik

I saw this on Thomann today...

I'm a bit annoyed that some pictures show a forearm bevel, and some not... which is it? It's only 50% GAS if it's a completely flat top...

https://www.thomann.de/intl/music_man_axis_baritone_starry_night_bfr.htm


----------



## ThomasUV777

Pretty sure the arm bevel is present, just not very visible from that angle / lighting.


----------



## mlp187

technomancer said:


> Buy it and be disappointed so I can buy it from you when you sell it in despair for a huge loss
> 
> Been GASing for a Horizon-I forever just refuse to drop $4k for one...


For some reason this almost sounded reasonable to me (I may not be a smart man, but I know what GAS is)! I really thought about it. But then I went to my local Guitar Center for a set of strings. I got them, but they were attached to a blue sparkly Jackson Wildcard.
So... until I sell my sparkly blue Majesty, I’m afraid you’ll have to wait for my next financial mistake.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

narad said:


> The GAS here is just 95% the house


The owner clearly doesn't have a dog that sheds that's for sure.


----------



## nightlight

groverj3 said:


> I do love some good pedantry!



And here I was thinking this was a family-friendly forum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://reverb.com/item/21087893-pr...0.MOiP0vpM-CEm2wIXWGwWjlMvun8NiRHPnE31lLLgk1s






THIS is what the Mark Tremonti Baritone should have been.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://reverb.com/item/21087893-pr...0.MOiP0vpM-CEm2wIXWGwWjlMvun8NiRHPnE31lLLgk1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what the Mark Tremonti Baritone should have been.


that is sick.


----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://reverb.com/item/21087893-pr...0.MOiP0vpM-CEm2wIXWGwWjlMvun8NiRHPnE31lLLgk1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what the Mark Tremonti Baritone should have been.



Still bummed we never got a Pete Loeffler sig. A baritone goldtop would have been pretty cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> Still bummed we never got a Pete Loeffler sig. A baritone goldtop would have been pretty cool.



A Pete and Ben Burnley sig both would have been amazing. Both had cool looking PRS baritones


----------



## John

More of these 24 fret Eclipse FR's from ESP and even E-II would be nice. Bonus points if they made some 7 string variants, since not everyone cares for Evertune and Tune-o-matic spam.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me want eerie dess finish, but on warrior or kelly star.


----------



## Spicypickles

John said:


> More of these 24 fret Eclipse FR's from ESP and even E-II would be nice. Bonus points if they made some 7 string variants, since not everyone cares for Evertune and Tune-o-matic spam.


Man I miss these


----------



## Spicypickles

Also, those single hum prs look so meaty. That one dude from sum-41 had one and I recall having all the gas for years.


----------



## gunshow86de

This Ronin just got posted on Reverb got me feeling some things.


----------



## landmvrks

30" scale, a la Loathe. Think this bad boy would be killer, only $1799 too. Tempted.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

so I haven't wanted a super strat in so long and I just went on the Caparison website and now I'm probably gonna sell my soul to get my hands on that 27 fret TAT with a floyd


----------



## groverj3

KnightBrolaire said:


> me want eerie dess finish, but on warrior or kelly star.
> View attachment 90781


The world needs more EDS.


----------



## BigViolin

groverj3 said:


> Honestly, it's not bad for the price. Oil finished neck, passive sized humbuckers, reverse headstock.
> 
> The only reason I haven't bought one is because I have an old MIJ SLAT3-7 in black already.
> 
> The only downside on the SL7 is that the Indonesian pro series soloists are hit or miss for build quality. I have heard that they have been better recently. As long as they have a good return policy at whatever store you buy from there's no reason not to if it checks your boxes.



I've got one coming from MF. I figure if anything, this purchase will prompt Jackson to release the Loomis...like immediately.


----------



## groverj3

BigViolin said:


> I've got one coming from MF. I figure if anything, this purchase will prompt Jackson to release the Loomis...like immediately.


They've pretty consistently used the strategy of releasing a custom shop run and then a pro series sig model 6 months to a year later. I'm guessing to build up demand. Except the Brandon Ellis Kelly.

I was hoping they'd at least talk about the custom shop model for the dealer event or during the instagram takeovers by Loomis and/or Joe Williams. Nothing though. I'll probably be on the market for something this summer. We'll see where things stand on this by then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't need it.I don't need it.I don't need it.I don't need it.I don't need it. I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED IT.


----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> me want eerie dess finish, but on warrior or kelly star.
> View attachment 90781



Best I can do is regular Kelly




That thing should be the illustration for "neck dive" in a guitar dictionary.


----------



## narad

mbardu said:


> Best I can do is regular Kelly
> 
> View attachment 90871
> 
> 
> That thing should be the illustration for "neck dive" in a guitar dictionary.



It's got a lot of weight on the other side of the bridge so I'm not sure how that could be a top contender for neck dive. Of course, strap position plays a role.


----------



## groverj3

mbardu said:


> Best I can do is regular Kelly
> 
> View attachment 90871
> 
> 
> That thing should be the illustration for "neck dive" in a guitar dictionary.


And yet, rad AF.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Past week I found myself GASing a lot about the PRS Dustie Waring, which is out of my range
But I pretty made up my mind that my next guitar will be a PRS with maple neck, hopefully semi-hollow
I'm watcfing closely the second hand market


----------



## narad

I've been thinking a lot lately about the guitar that got me into boutique guitars, that I gawked at while only being able to afford an epiphone les paul... the McNaught Phoenix Rising:














Though my taste in inlays have definitely become more minimalist...


----------



## tarzegetakizerd

narad said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about the guitar that got me into boutique guitars, that I gawked at while only being able to afford an epiphone les paul... the McNaught Phoenix Rising:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though my taste in inlays have definitely become more minimalist...



The cream rings and pickups are oddly satisfying. time to get some for my LP


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## hanzzen

I want these so bad.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

So you guys know how I have a massive appetite for anything with a sustainiac and in purple? And how much I love my Blackjack A6? Well look at what sweetwater has to do.






It's literally perfect. I even like the Full Shred and I'm not a Duncan guy. It even has binding.


----------



## neurosis

OmegaSlayer said:


> Past week I found myself GASing a lot about the PRS Dustie Waring, which is out of my range
> But I pretty made up my mind that my next guitar will be a PRS with maple neck, hopefully semi-hollow
> I'm watcfing closely the second hand market



They are out there at reasonable prices. You just have to keep looking. I got one of the older ones past Christmas. It's a great guitar. The bolt on, maple board, satin finish and the Floyd give its a really different vibe from my 24. Also, old CE24s can be found for cheaper than this model. Those are pretty different in feel but I think with some tweaks, mainly the pickups you could get somewhat close to the Dustie if that's what you're after.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

neurosis said:


> They are out there at reasonable prices. You just have to keep looking. I got one of the older ones past Christmas. It's a great guitar. The bolt on, maple board, satin finish and the Floyd give its a really different vibe from my 24. Also, old CE24s can be found for cheaper than this model. Those are pretty different in feel but I think with some tweaks, mainly the pickups you could get somewhat close to the Dustie if that's what you're after.


I'm looking for something out of pure shred manufacturing, to have a bit of variety
If I pick a Fender guitar it'll surely be a Tele before a Strato


----------



## neurosis

OmegaSlayer said:


> I'm looking for something out of pure shred manufacturing, to have a bit of variety
> If I pick a Fender guitar it'll surely be a Tele before a Strato



Can never go wrong with a tele IMO. Good luck with the search!


----------



## IAO

High Plains Drifter said:


>



For some reason, these Asato Suhrs are the only use of gold hardware that I’ve ever liked. Any little individual changes to the current package —a natural headstock, for example?— and I think I’d go back to thinking gold looks tacky. But it’s just perfect.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

IAO said:


> For some reason, these Asato Suhrs are the only use of gold hardware that I’ve ever liked. Any little individual changes to the current package —a natural headstock, for example?— and I think I’d go back to thinking gold looks tacky. But it’s just perfect.



Agree. IMO that 3A roasted birds-eye serves to further nail down the stunning overall aesthetic as does the binding that frames the whole thing like a work of art.


----------



## gunshow86de

This green with paired with the natural back is gorgeous.


----------



## BigViolin

groverj3 said:


> They've pretty consistently used the strategy of releasing a custom shop run and then a pro series sig model 6 months to a year later. I'm guessing to build up demand. Except the Brandon Ellis Kelly.
> 
> I was hoping they'd at least talk about the custom shop model for the dealer event or during the instagram takeovers by Loomis and/or Joe Williams. Nothing though. I'll probably be on the market for something this summer. We'll see where things stand on this by then.



As of Monday the black SL7 is gone from the website. Maybe thats a good sign for the Loomis or maybe they are just making room for the more expensive transparent finishes.

I received my black one today and while I haven't spent much time with it...so far, so great. Will see how it sets up with my strings and tuning but so far I'm happy with the fit and finish. If the truss rod behaves it should be a pretty great guitar and as it came pretty well set up with low action I see no issues. Only issue is I might have to the shim the low E saddle on the Floyd which I'm not bothered by in the least on a sub 1K import. I'll set it up further and spent some quality time with it this weekend. Nice to have a Jackson again...been a long time.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

hanzzen said:


> I want these so bad.



Dean is killing it with these. They're everything I would've wanted the Mustaine guitars to be. 

I want the black V


----------



## groverj3

BigViolin said:


> As of Monday the black SL7 is gone from the website. Maybe thats a good sign for the Loomis or maybe they are just making room for the more expensive transparent finishes.
> 
> I received my black one today and while I haven't spent much time with it...so far, so great. Will see how it sets up with my strings and tuning but so far I'm happy with the fit and finish. If the truss rod behaves it should be a pretty great guitar and as it came pretty well set up with low action I see no issues. Only issue is I might have to the shim the low E saddle on the Floyd which I'm not bothered by in the least on a sub 1K import. I'll set it up further and spent some quality time with it this weekend. Nice to have a Jackson again...been a long time.


Definitely give us a rundown in a NGD thread


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## sighval

Why must these be so stupidly expensive?


----------



## I play music

gunshow86de said:


>


I didn't know BC Rich had a good looking headstock !!!
Why do they use all the bullshit ones when they have this ??


----------



## hanzzen

sighval said:


> Why must these be so stupidly expensive?
> 
> View attachment 91038
> 
> 
> View attachment 91039
> 
> 
> View attachment 91040



Framus' are nice. I like their sg(XG) type guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This PRS that Wes Hauch just got. Oh mylawd
















Before anyone says anything; he said he's still with Ibanez. It was just a gift from a couple of guys at the PRS CS.

This is basically my dream PRS 7-string. Baritone scale, singlecut shape, tremolo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sighval said:


> Why must these be so stupidly expensive?
> 
> View attachment 91038
> 
> 
> View attachment 91039
> 
> 
> View attachment 91040


IIRC wasn't the literal explanation they gave for their prices being so high was "Because we can."?


----------



## Glades

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This PRS that Wes Hauch just got. Oh mylawd
> 
> Before anyone says anything; he said he's still with Ibanez. It was just a gift from a couple of guys at the PRS CS.
> 
> This is basically my dream PRS 7-string. Baritone scale, singlecut shape, tremolo.



I am surprised they gave him a 22-fret guitar, knowing the shreddy nature of Wes' playing.


----------



## Taikatatti

I need one of these, trem blocked and BKP Warpig in the bridge. Talk me out of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Glades said:


> I am surprised they gave him a 22-fret guitar, knowing the shreddy nature of Wes' playing.



It's most likely based on his 2nd LACS Iceman 7 string. It has 22 frets and I think he said it's a better guitar than his first 24 fret LACS 7 string


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Seabeast2000

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 91113


Wow, what is that?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Fe


Seabeast2000 said:


> Wow, what is that?


Fender Evangelion!


----------



## AngryPossum

1966 Fender Blackface Twin.


----------



## AngryPossum

Oh and a JCM 800


----------



## Albake21

Taikatatti said:


> View attachment 91103
> 
> 
> I need one of these, trem blocked and BKP Warpig in the bridge. Talk me out of it.


Honestly, I can't talk you out of it. I've played one of these in store and I was pleasantly surprised how well it played for a MII and especially for the price. Like any MII though, I'd always suggest trying it first if you can.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Archlute
A man I know makes them
I think it chugs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

OmegaSlayer said:


> Archlute
> A man I know makes them
> I think it chugs






Yo dawg I heard you love headstocks


----------



## technomancer

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 91113



These are hilarious as they were like $2200 direct from Japan and now people are hawking them for $3k+


----------



## soul_lip_mike

technomancer said:


> These are hilarious as they were like $2200 direct from Japan and now people are hawking them for $3k+



Yeah unfortunately. I won’t be buying one but they do look pretty awesome.

Also saw Dean employee post this on Instagram. I need it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Pellham Blue LPC? Yes please.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Love this blue...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Have been trying to find one for decades. Odds of scoring one.....astronomical but the G.A.S persists:


----------



## Furtive Glance

Unf.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## ThomasUV777

IbanezDaemon said:


> Have been trying to find one for decades. Odds of scoring one.....astronomical but the G.A.S persists:
> 
> View attachment 91298



Your pain is my pain.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

This finish reminds me of Schecter's charcoal burst. If I had USD 8,000 it'd already be on its way


----------



## Wucan

Wucan said:


> I have no use for a telecaster-style guitar right now, but when I eventually get one it will be a Godin Stadium '59:





Quoting myself because an used one popped up at Long & McQuade... my KM7 ended up collecting dust so I traded it in for this guy. Should arrive by next weekend. GAS satiated.. .for now.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## narad

IbanezDaemon said:


> Have been trying to find one for decades. Odds of scoring one.....astronomical but the G.A.S persists:
> 
> View attachment 91298



What's the model name on that? I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## buck fever

I super want this one.


----------



## buck fever

IbanezDaemon said:


> Have been trying to find one for decades. Odds of scoring one.....astronomical but the G.A.S persists:
> 
> View attachment 91298


What model is this?


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> What's the model name on that? I'll keep an eye out.





buck fever said:


> What model is this?



https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JC-QM1


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JC-QM1



Wow, so rare even in the jp auction history.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

narad said:


> Wow, so rare even in the jp auction history.



Yeah. I've only ever come across one for sale and that was on some Far East site.


----------



## Noodler

I'm fighting the urge hard to get me one of these.... Mesa Triple Crown 50.... *drools*


----------



## Noodler

If this wasn't as much as the amp I'm eye balling I'd be placing my order now!


----------



## Kaura

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 91113



These are so sick. I wish they did a Rei one in blue.


----------



## odibrom

I want / need one of these, preferably the first one











Anyone in EUROPE willing to let one of these go?


----------



## dr_game0ver

Ha yes the world famous "Blank".


----------



## USMarine75

Brandon Ellis will be on, as well as Misha and his Porsche.

Jackson, Charvel, and EVH stuff.


----------



## Samark

24.75" Ibanezs


----------



## soliloquy

funny how i REALLY wanted this amp when it first came out, and forgot about it shortly after, and now want it again





just the size alone, is so adorable!


----------



## maliciousteve

Having just recently bought a PRS A50E Acoustic, I've got serious Acoustic GAS. Especially for a Lowden O50C


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I'd really love an extreme Floyd 7 string, and this checks a lot of boxes. Anyone able to comment on this brutal build?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I'd really love an extreme Floyd 7 string, and this checks a lot of boxes. Anyone able to comment on this brutal build?


I own one. Mine is great, way better than I was expecting given my generally poor experiences with production line jacksons the last couple of years. Pickups are excellent (I have clips over in the imperium thread), floyd works well and isn't a junky licensed one. Finish is relatively thin and all the hard edges leads to a lot of inadvertent bumps/dings ime. Neck is a flat D shape. Fret access is great, it's easy to hit all the frets even with big hands like mine. Warrior shape is super comfy sitting down.


----------



## NoodleFace

I just bought one (the distressed ash one).

Build quality is pretty good, only a few minor imperfections which I expected. My only complaint is I can't get the action as low as I'd like (it's right at about 2.0mm at 12th fret). I also hate the tuners.


----------



## landmvrks

OmegaSlayer said:


> Archlute
> A man I know makes them
> I think it chugs


Sweeping on this thing must be a ride...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

landmvrks said:


> Sweeping on this thing must be a ride...


You play this thing only ikeChris Broderick in Betcha Can't Play This
Every other way is forbidden by the string gods


----------



## budda

Welp a singlecut hbii piezo came up very far away. Got someone looking into it.

Might have to post the JM and strat if its legit...


----------



## RobDobble6S7

OmegaSlayer said:


> You play this thing only ikeChris Broderick in Betcha Can't Play This
> Every other way is forbidden by the string gods


Thank you for making me watch that video. I now have no clue what exactly I've been doing with my guitar, but know that it will never be that


----------



## Samark




----------



## macky




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made this mockup as a joke a while back, why do I lowkey like it now


----------



## Samark




----------



## landmvrks

I'm so tempted...


----------



## Bam_walton

I’m on the hunt for a silverburst ESP , or Eii eclipse! 
impossible to find unfortunately, but I’m still looking 

Not a ec1000t. I just can’t do the satin finish


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

hmmmmmmmmmm



Samark said:


>



the gold hardware + sharkfins of the leftmost kelly star + the ebony board/body binding of the middle one = 

alternatively, a gold-hardware star plus the insane top+fb of that PRS


----------



## odibrom

^^ that one checks all the @KnightBrolaire boxes... I think...? Maybe not the fretboard....


----------



## John

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I'd really love an extreme Floyd 7 string, and this checks a lot of boxes. Anyone able to comment on this brutal build?




I'm just chuffed to see more 7 strings that *aren't* just limited to the more common superstrat formula. If they ever come back with a 7 string Kelly equipped with an FR, I'd be interested.


----------



## NoodleFace

John said:


> I'm just chuffed to see more 7 strings that *aren't* just limited to the more common superstrat formula. If they ever come back with a 7 string Kelly equipped with an FR, I'd be interested.


Jeff Loomis has claimed that a 7 string signature Kelly will probably be in the works.


----------



## Taylor

I didn't like the "Modern" headstock with the Tartarus, but it's growing on me.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

odibrom said:


> ^^ that one checks all the @KnightBrolaire boxes... I think...? Maybe not the fretboard....



dude has good taste. anyone who acknowledges that hot rodded pointy shred machines and ergonomic ERGs shouldnt be mutually exclusive is a-ok with me


----------



## buck fever

Didn’t think I wanted to try one, but I was wrong.


----------



## buck fever




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Never heard of Emily Wolfe

but...







Hew new signature Sheraton Stealth is laaaaawd.


----------



## MFB

My only gripe - as is with every semi-hollow - is the lack of strap pin not on the upper horn and instead being on the back at the neck joint; after my SG epiphany, I've sworn off any guitars as such.

Althought I suppose I could just drill one there myself


----------



## odibrom

MFB said:


> Althought I suppose I could just drill one there myself



Don't, there's not enough wood there. That's why on hollow guitars the strap pin is at the heel and at the opposite bottom, that's where the wood is thick and strong enough to hold a strap...


----------



## MFB

Had a feeling that was the case, and I was willing to leave it for posterity; shame or else I'd be all over a lot more hollow body type guitars. If only some guitar company would make some sort of ...solid body double-cut that was affordable, combining the aesthetics of a hollow-body with the playability of a solid body.

What a concept!


----------



## mlp187

NoodleFace said:


> Jeff Loomis has claimed that a 7 string signature Kelly will probably be in the works.


Recently? My google-fu is weak in this regard. I can’t find anything.


----------



## NoodleFace

mlp187 said:


> Recently? My google-fu is weak in this regard. I can’t find anything.


When his signature 6 came out people were asking, because obviously Jeff is known as a 7 string player. He said there was nothing yet, but in the future they were thinking about it. I have no real source, just something I remember. Although.. I would've thought it would've come out by now. Jackson seems to not embrace 7 strings as much as other companies.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

NoodleFace said:


> When his signature 6 came out people were asking, because obviously Jeff is known as a 7 string player. He said there was nothing yet, but in the future they were thinking about it. I have no real source, just something I remember. Although.. I would've thought it would've come out by now. Jackson seems to not embrace 7 strings as much as other companies.



i recall him saying a 7-string was on the roadmap in an interview (?with Ola Englund maybe?), but he didn't specify it would be a kelly. given as he's got a custom soloist 7 for his 7-string work i am expecting a soloist 7 sig for the sake of differentiation/superstrat continuity; but a kelly-7 would be amazing and very hard not to buy. 

it's a shame his latter-day schecter eccentric phase didn't last long, a successor to the cygnus in the form of a kelly star or something would be a godsend, but i'm not holding my breath


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Captain Shoggoth said:


> i recall him saying a 7-string was on the roadmap in an interview (?with Ola Englund maybe?), but he didn't specify it would be a kelly. given as he's got a custom soloist 7 for his 7-string work i am expecting a soloist 7 sig for the sake of differentiation/superstrat continuity; but a kelly-7 would be amazing and very hard not to buy.
> 
> it's a shame his latter-day schecter eccentric phase didn't last long, a successor to the cygnus in the form of a kelly star or something would be a godsend, but i'm not holding my breath



no please not a Kelly star, my bank account is just starting to fill up...


----------



## RobDobble6S7




----------



## landmvrks

RobDobble6S7 said:


> View attachment 91623


Pretty nice. I'm SO close to jumping on a custom Balaguer, they just don't have much name recognition, not sure how much to trust the quality. Re-sale value also could be rough.


----------



## mbardu

landmvrks said:


> Pretty nice. I'm SO close to jumping on a custom Balaguer, they just don't have much name recognition, not sure how much to trust the quality. Re-sale value also could be rough.



All of the above...plus even without talking resale, the new price is $$$$, especially after their latest increase. Yet they're still _sooo _tempting...


----------



## landmvrks

mbardu said:


> All of the above...plus even without talking resale, the new price is $$$$, especially after their latest increase. Yet they're still _sooo _tempting...


The thing that is nice is the customization at the price point. Picking all of that stuff from ESP/Jackson/etc is $5,000+. Their standard series are incredible value though, but the customization at that price point is what really draws me to Balaguer.


----------



## Wucan

I'm still waiting for my Godin to arrive, and I'm not really a classic strat guy... but holy macaroni this Squier is a work of art!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I need the LTD EX Black Metal for my band in D Standard and the Dean Vengeance V for my lower stuff


----------



## NoodleFace

Captain Shoggoth said:


> i recall him saying a 7-string was on the roadmap in an interview (?with Ola Englund maybe?), but he didn't specify it would be a kelly. given as he's got a custom soloist 7 for his 7-string work i am expecting a soloist 7 sig for the sake of differentiation/superstrat continuity; but a kelly-7 would be amazing and very hard not to buy.
> 
> it's a shame his latter-day schecter eccentric phase didn't last long, a successor to the cygnus in the form of a kelly star or something would be a godsend, but i'm not holding my breath


Ah you're probably right. I probably misremembered


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Dreamsicle guitars anybody?


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Aaaaaaaaaaaand another one.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Intense GAS for one of these right now.


----------



## Lemur




----------



## USMarine75

I want this more than anything ever lol. 

https://reverb.com/item/39525265-super-rare-jackson-doug-aldrich-professional


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> I want this more than anything ever lol.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/39525265-super-rare-jackson-doug-aldrich-professional
> 
> 
> View attachment 91657
> View attachment 91658


the flame job is tacky af but I can't stop looking at it


----------



## gunshow86de

USMarine75 said:


> I want this more than anything ever lol.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/39525265-super-rare-jackson-doug-aldrich-professional
> 
> 
> View attachment 91657
> View attachment 91658



Scalloped headstock for even more speed!


----------



## distanc#

I'm too close to getting this new model


----------



## Wucan

distanc# said:


> I'm too close to getting this new model
> 
> View attachment 91661



File name: "jeebus"


----------



## Wucan

Argh what's with all these sexy strats showing up on my classifieds all of a sudden?


----------



## Wucan

Wucan said:


> Quoting myself because an used one popped up at Long & McQuade... my KM7 ended up collecting dust so I traded it in for this guy. Should arrive by next weekend. GAS satiated.. .for now.



WELP

Quoting myself again because even though I put a deposit on the guitar, the location from which I ordered the guitar accidentally sold it.

GAS is back aaaaah. Think I'll just sell my KM7 straight up first.


----------



## mlp187

Wucan said:


> WELP
> 
> Quoting myself again because even though I put a deposit on the guitar, the location from which I ordered the guitar accidentally sold it.
> 
> GAS is back aaaaah. Think I'll just sell my KM7 straight up first.


Sorry to hear that. I’ve been in your shoes. Fucking sucks.


----------



## USMarine75

Eastman SB59 in gold nitro...


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## landmvrks




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Waghorn:


----------



## ThePIGI King

Revv 7-40 Rackmount!

Why am i just learning that these exist?!


----------



## Wucan

Fender Japan has strats with quilted tops? why can't we have nice things?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I neeeeeeeeeed it


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> I neeeeeeeeeed it
> View attachment 91812



Yess!!!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> I neeeeeeeeeed it
> View attachment 91812



why is this man's taste so good


----------



## mbardu




----------



## buck fever




----------



## mbardu

buck fever said:


> View attachment 91815



That's one *FAT *guitar


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## feraledge




----------



## StevenC

I played this the other day and oh my goodness why don't Ibanez still make these and with more strings?! It's bloody perfect.


----------



## Wucan

Pretty sweet look Luke Honsin picked for his signature guitar. Too bad it's a Premium that costs almost as much as a Prestige... gonna GAS if I see an used one for half the price though!


----------



## gunshow86de

It's a Shorty (24 3/4") too.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

someone talk me out of selling my Schecters for that ESP SV on reverb


----------



## USMarine75

Love the pickup combo... minihumbucker neck and p90 bridge:










https://www.themusiczoo.com/product...263367885&mc_cid=ce7509e865&mc_eid=21da44532e


----------



## Masoo2

TheBolivianSniper said:


> someone talk me out of selling my Schecters for that ESP SV on reverb


oooooo a camo one

get it


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Masoo2 said:


> oooooo a camo one
> 
> get it



I'm so tempted, I put a shit ton of money away and selling a guitar plus a little of that would cover it but it means I'd have to sell again. It also has dot inlays and a tiny nick in one of the frets so it's a little less tempting. Idk tho, those are really rare and other than the fret and a tiny ding and no truss rod cover it's pristine


----------



## mbardu

gunshow86de said:


> It's a Shorty (24 3/4") too.



So what's the difference between a drop top shorty and a cobra S really? The woods only?


----------



## mbardu

Wucan said:


> Pretty sweet look Luke Honsin picked for his signature guitar. Too bad it's a Premium that costs almost as much as a Prestige... gonna GAS if I see an used one for half the price though!



Usually Premiums at this price point at least have good frets (stainless or EVO), but this one has the artist signature instead... Booo


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Update, SV is mine. Selling my schecters for it bc those are replaceable and I had too many mods to do to those. PM if you want either!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

This whole buying a guitar and trying to sell guitars you own to pay for it thing seems slightly irresponsible to me. Who am I kidding though, I did it a few times when I was in college.


----------



## mlp187

Just a different perspective, @soul_lip_mike, I do this all of the time, but I don’t need to sell my other guitars. It’s more of a way to keep my collection a reasonable size without increasing the net cost of my hobby too much.


----------



## mmr007

mlp187 said:


> Just a different perspective, @soul_lip_mike, I do this all of the time, but I don’t need to sell my other guitars. It’s more of a way to keep my collection a reasonable size without increasing the net cost of my hobby too much.


 Agreed. I got to a point my guitar collection was actually a source of stress and I sold a bunch and instituted new rules on myself (no wife to do it for me) that if I wanted a new guitar..and I will..something is gonna have to go to make financial and physical room.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

soul_lip_mike said:


> This whole buying a guitar and trying to sell guitars you own to pay for it thing seems slightly irresponsible to me. Who am I kidding though, I did it a few times when I was in college.



oh I'm just doing it since I don't need them and thst would be no net loss for me and more money saved. It's saving space more than anything, I don't have room for 3 guitars much less 4.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mlp187 said:


> Just a different perspective, @soul_lip_mike, I do this all of the time, but I don’t need to sell my other guitars. It’s more of a way to keep my collection a reasonable size without increasing the net cost of my hobby too much.



Touché. I tend to do the guitar collection shuffle too....my current soft rule is if I run out of space in my current floor rack of 6 I've maxed out. TBH the biggest hassle is finding space for the cases.


----------



## profwoot

Yeah my main limitation is that I want every guitar I own to be perfectly playable/trackable. Since I a) do all my own guitar maintenance and b) have been enjoying doing so less now that I'm actually trying to make music, that keeps my gear accumulation in check.

I still need a 2nd bass and a 6 with a Floyd though. Then I'll be complete.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

soul_lip_mike said:


> TBH the biggest hassle is finding space for the cases.



Same. We have a guest bedroom that is used for cases and overflow guitars. The cases take up the majority of that space. My wife keeps talking about doing something with that room for guests but unless she's intending to turn the cases into a bed, I don't see that happening. 



profwoot said:


> Then I'll be complete.



I said this as well... many times.


----------



## mbardu

High Plains Drifter said:


> Same. We have a guest bedroom that is used for cases and *overflow guitars*. The cases take up the majority of that space. My wife keeps talking about doing something with that room for guests but unless she's intending to turn the cases into a bed, I don't see that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I said this as well... many times.



Overflow guitars...

_*Overflow guitars...*_


----------



## mbardu

Also my GAS


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> Same. We have a guest bedroom that is used for cases and overflow guitars. The cases take up the majority of that space. My wife keeps talking about doing something with that room for guests but unless she's intending to turn the cases into a bed, I don't see that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I said this as well... many times.


Lol same. One of my guest bedrooms is basically a guitar storage room at this point. It's just crammed full of guitar parts, cases and more guitars.


----------



## technomancer

If only this had jumbo frets... interestingly the specs mention nothing about the alternate control layout. It does answer the "do I like the Leia design in brighter colors" question though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

mbardu said:


> Also my GAS
> 
> View attachment 91890


Interesting scale.


----------



## mbardu

Seabeast2000 said:


> Interesting scale.



Can't take the credit though- Paul's idea, not mine


----------



## RobDobble6S7

mbardu said:


> Can't take the credit though- Paul's idea, not mine


...reed smith?


----------



## mbardu

RobDobble6S7 said:


> ...reed smith?



For the scale on the new McCarty models of the same name yeah. Not specifically for that particular guitar though. I don't have the $$$ for a PS , and even if I did, I can no longer play the PRS arm carve comfortably.


----------



## Seabeast2000

technomancer said:


> If only this had jumbo frets... interestingly the specs mention nothing about the alternate control layout. It does answer the "do I like the Leia design in brighter colors" question though.



Yeah, with their seemingly random mentioning of the fret specs in GIS, you were specifically denied here. REGULAR FRETS. Not even medium jumbo.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A shell pink Strat. With a maple board.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A shell pink Strat. With a maple board.



I think the Squier one is $179 and all of the new Squiers have been gems.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I think the Squier one is $179 and all of the new Squiers have been gems.


If the Bullet had a maple board I'd definitely check it out. Not as fond of the pink with the brown board.


----------



## technomancer

Seabeast2000 said:


> Yeah, with their seemingly random mentioning of the fret specs in GIS, you were specifically denied here. REGULAR FRETS. Not even medium jumbo.



Yeah I was like "OOOOH! Oh damn baby frets "


----------



## beerandbeards

I really want an ESP Bill Kelliher Eclipse


----------



## StevenC

Holy moly


----------



## USMarine75

That Nick Johnston Tele...


----------



## josh1

StevenC said:


> Holy moly


I'll take that in a 6 string please


----------



## soul_lip_mike

josh1 said:


> I'll take that in a 6 string please


.

Sir this is not sixstring.org!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

J Custom with Full FM Body.


----------



## josh1

soul_lip_mike said:


> .
> 
> Sir this is not sixstring.org!


I can't play seven strings


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Goddammit ESP, just reissue the RL, now is the tiiiime


----------



## Samark

IbanezDaemon said:


> J Custom with Full FM Body.
> 
> View attachment 92038
> 
> 
> View attachment 92039



You and @narad always giving me GAS


----------



## narad

Well I mean that full-body flame maple thing is definitely something I've never seen before. Any chance that's an aftermarket body?


----------



## narad

Perfection #1:






Perfection #2:






Both from guitarsrebellion. Wonder if ESP would do a liquid metal lime green for me...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

narad said:


> Well I mean that full-body flame maple thing is definitely something I've never seen before. Any chance that's an aftermarket body?



Legit 1997 J Custom model:

RG2808 | Ibanez Wiki | Fandom


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> Goddammit ESP, just reissue the RL, now is the tiiiime
> View attachment 92044


does that guy still play in some band or something ??


----------



## michael_bolton

technomancer said:


> If only this had jumbo frets... interestingly the specs mention nothing about the alternate control layout. It does answer the "do I like the Leia design in brighter colors" question though.
> ....



they been posting some killer looking builds on there lately but with gold frets which is a turn off for me.


----------



## technomancer

michael_bolton said:


> they been posting some killer looking builds on there lately but with gold frets which is a turn off for me.



Gold I can live with, tiny I would prefer not to with a flatter radius board

The orange Holdsworth was pretty cool too, but I won't buy something with knots like that in the neck, it's just asking for trouble.


----------



## technomancer

Damn you, the red metal H-I is sold already 



narad said:


> Perfection #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both from guitarsrebellion. Wonder if ESP would do a liquid metal lime green for me...


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Back with more Mayones stuff


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Damn you, the red metal H-I is sold already



At that price it was for the best, wasn't it?

I'm curious if you guys in the US can buy some used horizon and send it to the USA ESP shop for a refinish like this. The ESP shop in Japan charges around $1500 for a refinish so it's not so attractive.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> At that price it was for the best, wasn't it?
> 
> I'm curious if you guys in the US can buy some used horizon and send it to the USA ESP shop for a refinish like this. The ESP shop in Japan charges around $1500 for a refinish so it's not so attractive.



Yeah no idea, worst case the guy that does the paint for ESP USA does freelance work as well though. I suspect it wouldn't be too much cheaper though


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Yeah no idea, worst case the guy that does the paint for ESP USA does freelance work as well though. I suspect it wouldn't be too much cheaper though


Ryan dominguez (main painter at esp usa) does do refinishes on the side. no idea on cost tho


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ryan dominguez (main painter at esp usa) does do refinishes on the side. no idea on cost tho



Actually went through basically his whole insta just now (@spongebrick) but it doesn't look like he's ever done any of the liquid metal finishes. He's the guy behind the galaxy ESPs though, and those are pretty tempting.


----------



## littlebadboy

Aristides H/06.






I can't afford one on a public school teacher' pay. Wishful thinking for someday.


----------



## narad

littlebadboy said:


> Aristides H/06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't afford one on a public school teacher' pay. Wishful thinking for someday.



You get a stimulus check, right?


----------



## littlebadboy

narad said:


> You get a stimulus check, right?


Yeah. I have a family to support. The stimulus needs to go to priority family expenses.


----------



## USMarine75

littlebadboy said:


> Yeah. I have a family to support. The stimulus needs to go to priority family expenses.



Don't they make a $15 filtered straw that allows you to drink toilet water?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Actually went through basically his whole insta just now (@spongebrick) but it doesn't look like he's ever done any of the liquid metal finishes. He's the guy behind the galaxy ESPs though, and those are pretty tempting.


He'd be more than capable. The liquid metal finishes look like metallic silver base with a candy over top, and he's done tons of stuff in that vein.


----------



## narad

I swear I saw them literally dripping the paint on the body on an instagram clip some time ago. But I fired him a message. I'm sure he'd know who to ask about how it's done.


----------



## mlp187




----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfection


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Is this post for the car or the guitar


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> perfection
> View attachment 92129



Cool car and cool guitar, but not matchy-matchy. Does not warrant group photo.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> Cool car and cool guitar, but not matchy-matchy. Does not warrant group photo.


Ego +3.


----------



## odibrom

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Is this post for the car or the guitar



It's for the grass...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Is this post for the car or the guitar


if you have to ask, you're in the wrong place.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I gotta say the person who would play a warrior does seem like someone who would drive a challenger.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Soon


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soul_lip_mike said:


> I gotta say the person who would play a warrior does seem like someone who would drive a challenger.


lmao I own multiple pointies and drive a prius.


----------



## technomancer

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Is this post for the car or the guitar



I believe the answer is yes 



KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao I own multiple pointies and drive a prius.



Yes but we've already established you're a bit off... as is anyone posting on forums in 2021


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> I believe the answer is yes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we've already established you're a bit off... as is anyone posting on forums in 2021


#keepssoweird


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Seabeast2000

gunshow86de said:


>



Wow, that thing stuns!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

B.C. Rich NT Beast with Coffin Case 2014 Blood Splatter with R Logo on Headstock https://reverb.com/item/39025395-b-...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=39025395

I wouldn't cut my dick off for that but I'd sell a testicle. Now that I've got camo blood splatter is on my list and it keeps the savings high bc there's nothing cheap with that kind of finish. His price is ridiculous though, 1k I'd buy it but 2.5 is way too much and it hasn't been touched in months.


----------



## NoodleFace

Hey I have a warrior and I drive a civic


----------



## USMarine75

One of my white whales just got posted and here I am trying to buy a house...


----------



## Spicypickles

What is that?


----------



## technomancer

Spicypickles said:


> What is that?



https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG-GEAR1


----------



## Spicypickles

technomancer said:


> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG-GEAR1


Huh, I thought the gears would apply to some band/artist symbol. Nice, never seen these before


----------



## technomancer

Spicypickles said:


> Huh, I thought the gears would apply to some band/artist symbol. Nice, never seen these before



Yeah back from the days when J-Customs were super limited guitars done in small batches.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A Fender and possibly a Squier Strat with maple board, 22 frets preferably, locking tuners, and EMG DG20 loaded pickguards.


----------



## USMarine75

Gears, Time, Gold I and II, S21 (leather), and SHRG1Z (Giger) are the complete list of my Ibanez white whales. Always come up for sale at a bad time.

And there was that JEM looking guitar that had dragons instead of vines for an inlay. Saw it 20 years ago but was never able to determine if it was legit or just a chop shop.

Well and the ubiquitous bathroom doorknob that is the Sexxxiverse.


----------



## Miek

Haven't even seen anyone post a NGD of the AW-7B, so it's hard to get a feel for which one I'd rather grab. 
That being said, I'd take one of the older black SCT-607b's without hesitation for the right price.


----------



## Samark

LACS


----------



## dirtool




----------



## mlp187

dirtool said:


>


What is this? I’m on mobile and can’t make out the text on the head stock. It looks awesome!


----------



## StevenC

Samark said:


> View attachment 92286
> 
> LACS


So close, yet so far.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Definitely gonna have to eventually pull the trigger. Was always infatuated with James Hetfield's MoP-era Jackson KV, so this is a holy grail guitar for me.


----------



## BenjaminW

I have tried and failed to get into Jeff Beck, but his signature Strat is calling my name. Would be nice if they had a maple fretboard option as well.


----------



## AltecGreen

mlp187 said:


> What is this? I’m on mobile and can’t make out the text on the head stock. It looks awesome!


Lore Crow Designs

They just started selling them at ESP stores in Japan. I've been seeing posts on Twitter and Instagram about these from the Bigboss stores. They also make a headless bass.


----------



## USMarine75

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 92355
> 
> I have tried and failed to get into Jeff Beck, but his signature Strat is calling my name. Would be nice if they had a maple fretboard option as well.



His Strat is awesome regardless of musical interests.

Does this do anything for you?


----------



## BenjaminW

USMarine75 said:


> His Strat is awesome regardless of musical interests.
> 
> Does this do anything for you?



I actually went ahead and put on some of his music when I was doing the dishes a few hours ago.

I'm a fan now after that!


----------



## narad

BenjaminW said:


> I actually went ahead and put on some of his music when I was doing the dishes a few hours ago.
> 
> I'm a fan now after that!



It's a cover, but still:


----------



## USMarine75

BenjaminW said:


> I actually went ahead and put on some of his music when I was doing the dishes a few hours ago.
> 
> I'm a fan now after that!



Time to buy the guitar then


----------



## USMarine75

BenjaminW said:


> I actually went ahead and put on some of his music when I was doing the dishes a few hours ago.
> 
> I'm a fan now after that!




One more... masterclass in trem bar use:


And here is Michael Caswell's (RIP) lesson:


----------



## BenjaminW

USMarine75 said:


> Time to buy the guitar then


You know, I was gonna get either a Mod Shop Strat or do a Strat build with DiMarzio HS pickups kinda like John Norum/old Yngwie. But then I was reading an article on Jeff Beck and figured I'd check out his Strat since he gets a good sound out of his and looks cool as well. One look on Fender's website later and now I'm here!


USMarine75 said:


> And here is Michael Caswell's (RIP) lesson:



Reminds me a lot of Bijou by Queen. Michael Caswell rocks as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> His Strat is awesome regardless of musical interests.
> 
> Does this do anything for you?




if that doesn't give you reverse headstock Strat GAS idk what will


----------



## Zhysick

... and it will be.


----------



## dirtool

mlp187 said:


> What is this? I’m on mobile and can’t make out the text on the head stock. It looks awesome!


https://lorecrow.com/


----------



## USMarine75

https://zutagroup.com/products/zuta-c2



Check out the ridiculous collection of guitars used in the intro.


----------



## mlp187

USMarine75 said:


> https://zutagroup.com/products/zuta-c2
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the ridiculous collection of guitars used in the intro.



Goddamn it, those are some great tones.


----------



## USMarine75

mlp187 said:


> Goddamn it, those are some great tones.



Any idea what brand that tele is? Looks like it says W3 or WB?


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> https://zutagroup.com/products/zuta-c2
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the ridiculous collection of guitars used in the intro.




He owns all the undesirable boutiques. It's like the island of misfit TGPers.


----------



## ThomasUV777

USMarine75 said:


> Any idea what brand that tele is? Looks like it says W3 or WB?



Fibenare. Tom Quayle used to be an endorsee.


----------



## USMarine75

Per Richard.... It's actually a one off from WJ Rock, a small luthier in China.


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden in a box GAS is real... guy on a Facebook group I'm on recently picked up both of these

View media item 3811


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Iron Maiden in a box GAS is real... guy on a Facebook group I'm on recently picked up both of these
> 
> View media item 3811



You and me both. I love my 250ML II. But I wanna pickup a 250RL and a 2100CPL, 2000SEL, or 2000CEL.


----------



## beerandbeards

I’ve wanted this for a few years now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

beerandbeards said:


> I’ve wanted this for a few years now





beerandbeards said:


> I’ve wanted this for a few years now


Man the last 2 posts are are GAS I also have.  Always wanted the rosewood Tele ever since I saw one in a catalog yeeeeears ago when they did the 2007 run.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 92429



Ayyy my local music store! I buy all my shit from them when I'm home. They made my old JS32 kelly play half decent too for a damn good price. Solid service too. 100% recommend.


----------



## USMarine75

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Ayyy my local music store! I buy all my shit from them when I'm home. They made my old JS32 kelly play half decent too for a damn good price. Solid service too. 100% recommend.



Please stop. Trying to buy a house but that ticks every box for me. Color, nitro chequeing, bound neck with block inlays. Like a Jazzmaster neck on a Strat. Gnaargh.


----------



## USMarine75

I really like the new TonetugaFX Aegis pedal.

Only issue is it has separate "white" and "colored" sections. Luckily you can mix them.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

USMarine75 said:


> Only issue is it has separate "white" and "colored" sections. Luckily you can mix them.


----------



## Millul

narad said:


> Perfection #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both from guitarsrebellion. Wonder if ESP would do a liquid metal lime green for me...



The ONE time I went to Paris, they were closed


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This sounds great. For the Iron Maiden stuff, I think you need to boost the 500hz a bit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> This sounds great. For the Iron Maiden stuff, I think you need to boost the 500hz a bit.




Pretty much. With my 250ML you boost the shit out of the 500hz and 2khz and there's your SiT tone. I imagine it's the same with the 2100 and Seventh Son.


----------



## Fredrik Pihl

https://img.audiofanzine.com/images...ndberg-boden-alex-machacek-edition-267059.png


----------



## verotuomari

Seems like the perfect guitar for me.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I really want this and then drop a JB in the bridge for like Bb standard, pop that tone control for a killswitch and go off. I've been really in love with the really thick, crushing sound that In Flames gets down that low but I like the middy tones Testament really has. I've been doing for a mixture of those 2 on my other 2 guitars and I've got the chunk for E standard now, I just want the THICKNESS super downtuned.

Alas, my needs are far different and my current requirements are not in the guitar world. Really tempted for a set of new pickups for my SVII since I wanna try something different but there's nothing wrong with the 81/81s in it right now.

So I shall save my money for a black lacquer alto. This is my actual GAS for shit I should be getting.


----------



## mlp187

That sax is fucking hot


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mlp187 said:


> That sax is fucking hot



I've gotta do an updated thread for all my shit, should I post my saxes with them?


----------



## mlp187

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I've gotta do an updated thread for all my shit, should I post my saxes with them?


Absolutely, yes! Instrument porn is equally sexy for all instruments!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Even if it's on sale at a store near me, it's still more than a standard black mini. But damn it looks good in red and bloody want it.

Kinda wish this version was available worldwide...


----------



## BenjaminW

Noiseless > true single coil


----------



## gunshow86de

Whoever takes the photos for Eddie's Guitars doesn't get paid enough. Adding them to my Reverb feed was maybe not a great idea, instant GAS for almost every new listing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I NEEEEEED IT


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> I NEEEEEED IT
> View attachment 92596



WHAT THE FUCK OOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wucan




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Wucan

So in Japan, one can buy a 7-string Mustang... 

_Nice_


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wucan said:


> So in Japan, one can buy a 7-string Mustang...
> 
> _Nice_



Schecter Japan has some the coolest hot-rodded Fender designs you'll see, besides Fender's own Japan branch.


----------



## narad

ESP has a new finish called "glitterstorm" that involves many fine linear applications of different sparkles that mimics a flame top. I'm not a huge FRX fan but the finish really suits it:

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CODHxfGAQDV/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## StevenC

Wucan said:


> So in Japan, one can buy a 7-string Mustang...
> 
> _Nice_


And a 7 string Jaguar


----------



## Perge

narad said:


> ESP has a new finish called "glitterstorm" that involves many fine linear applications of different sparkles that mimics a flame top. I'm not a huge FRX fan but the finish really suits it:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CODHxfGAQDV/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link




Ooh. Would love to see that on an EX. Like a more intense version of brendon's new epi.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

fuck
I've been happy with my Amp1 Iridum, but man... You don't know how long and how badly I've wanted a Stealth.


----------



## AltecGreen

Then I got the price quote.......


----------



## odibrom

... I suspect it ain't cheap...


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I sadly had to sell my Solar A2.6W due to unexpected expenses. I decided that my next guitar I'm saving up for will be a V. I gave up V guitars years ago for convenience reasons (v's = huge hardcases, easy to accidently bump anywhere, etc.) years ago but I'm craving for one right now, I always was a V guy. I want a main guitar for my brutal death side project in Drop A.

My two favorite options:





Solar V1.6R Artist LTD

Pros:

- Looks absolutely badass with the reversed headstock and the maple fretboard
- Had experience with 2 Solars, loved them. Both my former A2.6W and my E2.6C I still have play fantastic.
- Evertune bridge is probably better for Drop A in 25.5" scale
- Comes in a nice gigbag

Cons:

- More expensive including import fees to Canada
- No experience with Evertune bridges, not sure I will like it
- Duncan Solars sound fine but I do prefer nastier sounding pickups
- I believe Solar QC is still fine, but the recent reports of issues do raise some concerns





Dean Vengeance V

Pros:

- Cheaper
- Fishman active pickup
- Dean slim C and Dave Mustaine slim D neck profiles are among my favorites
- Both Deans I owned handled low tuning very well
- Simple bridge and control layout

Cons:

- Won't come in a case, will have to pay extra for an enormous one. The one I had for my Razorback V barely fitted in the backseat of my car and was a pain to carry around.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I don't mind Solar headstocks but idk... seems kinda "off" with the other aesthetics of this particular guitar... at least in pics. That Dean on the other hand... fuckin sick tip to tip.


----------



## RobDobble6S7




----------



## sleewell




----------



## benfan

I think I'm in love...


----------



## Noodler

Finally gave into my GAS for a Mark and ordered one. Should see it mid next week! This is the Mark Five:35.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> View attachment 92908



It pisses me off how much I love that


----------



## High Plains Drifter

You all are ruthless last few pages jeezus..


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It pisses me off how much I love that


It is pretty damn rad.


----------



## thebeesknees22

technomancer said:


> View attachment 92908



That ....is sick.


----------



## technomancer

I do believe the Fender is coming home tomorrow, just want to call and see if they'll do better than list


----------



## mlp187

@technomancer Since today is yesterday’s tomorrow, is there a positive update? I need this vicarious life experience.


----------



## VMNT




----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> View attachment 92908



Fender has been killing it lately... I'm still tempted to buy this one once we're though the house buying process.


----------



## Mboogie7

VMNT said:


> View attachment 92944



So much this. I’m hoping they make a lefty version next year.


----------



## technomancer

mlp187 said:


> @technomancer Since today is yesterday’s tomorrow, is there a positive update? I need this vicarious life experience.



Indeed, check the next purchase thread inn the gear section... it is coming home.


----------



## Jarmake

sleewell said:


>



Ooh, it's almost like a 7 string Kenny Hickey! Damn...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

dude in the one bc rich Facebook page selling mockingbirds he restored, all USA, 2.5k with the works


FUCK


----------



## narad

TheBolivianSniper said:


> dude in the one bc rich Facebook page selling mockingbirds he restored, all USA, 2.5k with the works
> 
> 
> FUCK



Pics?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

narad said:


> Pics?



I tried linking them but I'm on my phone rn and you can't link the photos he has up from Facebook on mobile without a giant link and no image


----------



## KnightBrolaire

debating on grabbing a hesu 2x12 loaded with demons, or just grabbing some other unloaded 2x12 and slap a swamp thang/dv77 (or maybe a wizard or something) combo in it. Idk, I have options paralysis right now


----------



## USMarine75

Music Zoo has J Mascis Squier JMs in stock.


----------



## Randy

Throwback!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper




----------



## John

While I'm happy to have my Lakland 5-string, I do miss having a Warwick around at this point. I also feel the same way with EBMM Stingrays.







I've gotten along with the Corvette basses in the past, but I've always wanted to at least mess around with an FNA Jazzman. Those have been harder to come by, in my experience.


----------



## RobDobble6S7




----------



## Anquished




----------



## mbardu




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Veritas


----------



## Opion

Randy said:


> Throwback!



Illustrated Luthier, right? I was just thinking about these the other day and this picture just brought me back to 2009.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mbardu said:


>



I thought that was a Suhr Reb Beach at first glance.






You seriously can't tell me that it's not inspired by him.


----------



## mbardu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought that was a Suhr Reb Beach at first glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously can't tell me that it's not inspired by him.



Yup, uncanny.


----------



## Wildebeest

I want a Sonic Blue Maple Yngwie strat but the used market has gone crazy with their prices at the moment.


----------



## John

Wildebeest said:


> I want a Sonic Blue Maple Yngwie strat but the used market has gone crazy with their prices at the moment.



Unfortunately, used prices have gotten out of hand across the board. Not just for strats.


----------



## technomancer

Ibanez has been chasing Suhr with a lot of models lately



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought that was a Suhr Reb Beach at first glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously can't tell me that it's not inspired by him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Ibanez has been chasing Suhr with a lot of models lately



Both Ibanez AND Charvel has been wanting that boutique Strat market really badly. But yeah this is the most blatant. It's almost like Ibanez is indirectly telling Reb Beach "please come back baby."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both Ibanez AND Charvel has been wanting that boutique Strat market really badly. But yeah this is the most blatant. It's almost like Ibanez is indirectly telling Reb Beach "please come back baby."


Baby come back, you can put it all on me...


----------



## Wildebeest

John said:


> Unfortunately, used prices have gotten out of hand across the board. Not just for strats.


Absolutely. I'm actually thinking of selling some things myself because of it.


----------



## Wucan

Saw one of these at Long & McQuade, and geez I couldn't stop playing it. I JUST bought an Ibby I was looking for a while but I feel so tempted to overload on guitars


----------



## John

Wildebeest said:


> Absolutely. I'm actually thinking of selling some things myself because of it.



If only I didn't have so much sentimental value on much of the my gear I've still been holding onto. At least some extra parts are wanted enough to make a quick sale. And since it's been across the board (not just musical equipment), it's totally possible to make some decent chump change on non-musical instrument related stuff too.


----------



## Wildebeest

John said:


> If only I didn't have so much sentimental value on much of the my gear I've still been holding onto.


Story of my life, I have so much stuff that I don't play, but keep around because I'm scared of hurting future me's feelings by selling.


----------



## VibTDog

Just got this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me need gnarly ass modded marshall toan


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> me need gnarly ass modded marshall toan








I've been GAS'ing hard for Marshall and M-type amps. Especially a Hermansson modified one. But these will also do nicely.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> I've been GAS'ing hard for Marshall and M-type amps. Especially a Hermansson modified one. But these will also do nicely.



I'm gonna go try a splawn quickrod tomorrow and hopefully that will quell my GAS for a while. I doubt it though lol


----------



## xzacx

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm gonna go try a splawn quickrod tomorrow and hopefully that will quell my GAS for a while. I doubt it though lol



I had a Quickrod for a while and remember liking it quite a bit, but it being suuuuuper dry. Which I like, but that could be a negative for some people.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xzacx said:


> I had a Quickrod for a while and remember liking it quite a bit, but it being suuuuuper dry. Which I like, but that could be a negative for some people.


hmm interesting. Most clips I've heard of it make it out to be very saturated.


----------



## USMarine75

xzacx said:


> I had a Quickrod for a while and remember liking it quite a bit, but it being suuuuuper dry. Which I like, but that could be a negative for some people.





KnightBrolaire said:


> hmm interesting. Most clips I've heard of it make it out to be very saturated.



Hmm yeah I wouldn't describe it as dry at all. Did you have the KT88 version? Because the EL34 version is moist AF.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> View attachment 93259


Yeah, but are the pickups aged enough?


----------



## Randy

Unobtaniun GAS.


----------



## narad

Randy said:


> Unobtaniun GAS.
> 
> View attachment 93265



Wasn't that the one with the tear-down by some tech showing how shoddy it was? Beautiful instrument from this far back though.


----------



## Randy

narad said:


> Wasn't that the one with the tear-down by some tech showing how shoddy it was? Beautiful instrument from this far back though.



I think so yeah but the aesthetic is 1000% on point.


----------



## buck fever

narad said:


> Wasn't that the one with the tear-down by some tech showing how shoddy it was? Beautiful instrument from this far back though.



That’s how mine was. Beautiful from 6 feet away but shit in the hands.


----------



## profwoot

Is the perpendicular fret at like 5? Seems awkward. Same re the control layout. I'm a sucker for a chatoyant quilt though. That's a blackmachine right? When did they become shoddy?


----------



## gunshow86de

This might be the coolest Penguin ever. The section of wallpaper they picked for the headstock looks especially nice with that vertical logo.


----------



## I play music

narad said:


> Wasn't that the one with the tear-down by some tech showing how shoddy it was? Beautiful instrument from this far back though.


AVH guitar repair?
website looks down ..


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## gunch

There was a BM Phoenix at Sweetwater that was 6lbs 4oz that's pretty nuts


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm gonna go try a splawn quickrod tomorrow and hopefully that will quell my GAS for a while. I doubt it though lol


welp, the quickrod was good, but not good enough for me to dump my bodyhammer. hot rodded marshall GAS has subsided for now.


----------



## StevenC

Randy said:


> Unobtaniun GAS.
> 
> View attachment 93265


I played that guitar like 10 years ago and it kicked ass.


----------



## Randy

StevenC said:


> I played that guitar like 10 years ago and it kicked ass.



You're not helping.


----------



## StevenC

Randy said:


> You're not helping.


Met Doug too. And tried the koa/sapwood B2 from around the same time. It kicked ass too. But the F8 was better. I lost the pictures unfortunately.


----------



## VMNT

gunch said:


>



I sooo wish there was no pickguard on this. There was absolutely no need for it since the volume pot and battery are back loaded...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've got PRS S2 Singlecut gas, that Gold finished one on reverb has been getting a lot of screen time.


----------



## Randy

Keeping with the theme of SSO guitars of bygone eras


----------



## odibrom

That headstock...


----------



## Randy

odibrom said:


> That headstock...



A face only a mother could love.

Few of these posted with some terrible QC issues but they did some things right in the design department. Still some vintage SSO kit. These were one of few companies doing 8 and 9, long baritone and fanned fret builds in the early 2000s.


----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


> Keeping with the theme of SSO guitars of bygone eras


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He unlisted it, but Michael Nielson posted a video of him using the Marsha Naked and Friedman Naked MkII and jesus fucking christ the Naked MkII is now my dream amp.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## odibrom

Randy said:


> A face only a mother could love.
> 
> Few of these posted with some terrible QC issues but they did some things right in the design department. Still some vintage SSO kit. These were one of few companies doing 8 and 9, long baritone and fanned fret builds in the early 2000s.



The body shape actually looks cool and refreshing, a bit overdone, but refreshing nonetheless... but the headstock ruined everything.


----------



## Metropolis

Randy said:


> Keeping with the theme of SSO guitars of bygone eras


----------



## BenjaminW

Is anyone else's GAS dependent on what kind of music you listen to? I went from GASing hard for the Jeff Beck Strat, now here I am GASing for a Michael Schenker style Flying V.


----------



## Randy

Greeny GAS


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 93446



I'll take builders that don't deliver for $500


----------



## USMarine75

I need a Vox AC-something.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 93492
> 
> Is anyone else's GAS dependent on what kind of music you listen to? I went from GASing hard for the Jeff Beck Strat, now here I am GASing for a Michael Schenker style Flying V.



Me, definitely. Though having said that, I've been and still gas for a Michael Schenker V. I missed out on an Edwards version way back when I was in Kyoto (ended up buying an RG1527M instead). One day I'll get one.


----------



## BenjaminW

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Me, definitely. Though having said that, I've been and still gas for a Michael Schenker V. I missed out on an Edwards version way back when I was in Kyoto (ended up buying an RG1527M instead). One day I'll get one.


When I was getting into hard rock and metal, I had some pretty hard GAS for a Flying V mainly because Randy Rhoads and Metallica in particular played Vs. That GAS pretty much died out, but ever since I got into MSG/UFO recently my once dead GAS came back.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

If none of the wahs I wanna try out work out, I want some sort of cocked wah pedal, though I'm not sure what all is out there. (I know of the Q Zone, that EHX pedal, and the Fulltone Wah Full or whatever).


----------



## Kaura

USMarine75 said:


> I need a Vox AC-something.



You're not alone. Really wish Neural DSP would release a plugin including AC30.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm gonna have to get myself one of these in the next few weeks or so...


----------



## Ted Pikul




----------



## SCJR

Not this color, but man I want this thing lmao.


----------



## Randy

technomancer said:


> I'll take builders that don't deliver for $500



Was that a Chris Woods?


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> Was that a Chris Woods?



I believe so... and hilarious you picked that up immediately


----------



## odibrom

SCJR said:


> Not this color, but man I want this thing lmao.




That color is awesome...


----------



## SCJR

odibrom said:


> That color is awesome...



Yeah it's great I would just never go with that for myself. It was the first 7 that came up in Google images so that's what I grabbed lol.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

ARISTIDES PLEASE MAKE A CONFIGURATOR I AM BEGGING YOU


----------



## SCJR

RobDobble6S7 said:


> ARISTIDES PLEASE MAKE A CONFIGURATOR I AM BEGGING YOU



You would think with all of the nonconventional finish options they can do that they would have something like that.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

HNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## SCJR

Captain Shoggoth said:


> HNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG




Reminds me of the Alexi Laiho ESP. Been thinking about getting a V recently they're much more comfortable than they look.


----------



## Noodler

I'd love this soooo much right now.


----------



## CanserDYI

SCJR said:


> Reminds me of the Alexi Laiho ESP. Been thinking about getting a V recently they're much more comfortable than they look.


I beg to differ lol I just cannot do V's, they don't sit right on my knee with my playing style unless I play super classical style and basically have the guitar vertical up and down. They sure look cool lol I'm sure they're comfy to some people.


----------



## SCJR

CanserDYI said:


> I beg to differ lol I just cannot do V's, they don't sit right on my knee with my playing style unless I play super classical style and basically have the guitar vertical up and down. They sure look cool lol I'm sure they're comfy to some people.



Ah yeah I play mostly in the classical position or standing up. Also love the upper fret access.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Crundles

Thomann has the Ken Susi blingmachine for 1k EUR, and even though it's 1k I don't really have right now, I'm tempted:







I don't even *like *superstrats that much :<


----------



## SCJR

Crundles said:


> Thomann has the Ken Susi blingmachine for 1k EUR, and even though it's 1k I don't really have right now, I'm tempted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even *like *superstrats that much :<



It might not matter to you at all but I think the 7's easily weigh 11 lbs or so but that was just what I've read. I've never played one before.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He unlisted it, but Michael Nielson posted a video of him using the Marsha Naked and Friedman Naked MkII and jesus fucking christ the Naked MkII is now my dream amp.



He finally reposted it. 



Also no clue why a lot of his videos in the passed year have been set at low framerates.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He finally reposted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also no clue why a lot of his videos in the passed year have been set at low framerates.



What is it? What is it based on? Why is it called "Naked"?


----------



## Kaura

Fender just unveiled a Final Fantasy Stratocaster. Not a fan of the games but I'm a fan of this wild Strat! Although, I have to say for once that they really should've gone with an ebony fretboard.


----------



## StevenC

Haven't looked at the rest of the guitar, but this has me interested.


----------



## SCJR

Not a fan of FF either but I'm curious as to how the horn looks in person. Seems the kind of thing that would look either really awesome and well done or really corny and lame.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Haven't looked at the rest of the guitar, but this has me interested.



I've seen the rest of the guitar, and it's even more interesting.


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> I've seen the rest of the guitar, and it's even more interesting.



PLEASE SHARE, don't just tease...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> PLEASE SHARE, don't just tease...


just go to Oni's instagram page and you can see the whole guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That is the coolest yet most convoluted nut system I've ever seen.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That is the coolest yet most convoluted nut system I've ever seen.


It has a nut saddle for every string. Insanity.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It has a nut saddle for every string. Insanity.


yeah because it's a 22 EDO microtonal guitar.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That is the coolest yet most convoluted nut system I've ever seen.


Then let me introduce you to Mr Rick Toone:




Also Strandberg has a single saddle adjustable nut system too, but doesn't use it anymore. It was only height adjustment, the Toone and Oni are for intonation.


----------



## Ted Pikul

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah because it's a 22 EDO microtonal guitar.



...and now I've heard microtonal guitar, played by Brendan Byrne! Thanks very much for the info!



As a commenter on that video mentioned, we're used to microtonals being used to create a sense of dread or unease, but Byrne's playing takes it in another direction.


----------



## NoodleFace

Kaura said:


> Fender just unveiled a Final Fantasy Stratocaster. Not a fan of the games but I'm a fan of this wild Strat! Although, I have to say for once that they really should've gone with an ebony fretboard.



$3500ish though. Suuuuuper steep price


----------



## USMarine75

2021 PRS Special


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> just go to Oni's instagram page and you can see the whole guitar.



I don't play with Instagram...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> I don't play with Instagram...


literally the top post here:
https://www.facebook.com/oniguitars


----------



## volatile123




----------



## Kaura

NoodleFace said:


> $3500ish though. Suuuuuper steep price



Ikr. Pretty crazy for a MIJ Fender but I assume it's handmade.


----------



## SCJR

volatile123 said:


>




Javier Reyes played one of these when I saw him. Probably my favorite that he used all night. The ERG FR just looks cool.


----------



## Boofchuck




----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> literally the top post here:
> https://www.facebook.com/oniguitars


Thank you...


----------



## buck fever

Just to try.

But why the heck are they so expensive?


----------



## gunch

buck fever said:


> View attachment 93942
> Just to try.
> 
> But why the heck are they so expensive?



9s are mega niche


----------



## odibrom

buck fever said:


> View attachment 93942
> Just to try.
> 
> But why the heck are they so expensive?



... and not even fanned?


----------



## I play music

Ted Pikul said:


> ...and now I've heard microtonal guitar, played by Brendan Byrne! Thanks very much for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> As a commenter on that video mentioned, we're used to microtonals being used to create a sense of dread or unease, but Byrne's playing takes it in another direction.



Just sounds like when my guitar is out of tune to me


----------



## gunshow86de

That natural back really looks nice with the solid blue top. Best 3x3 headstock out there too, imo.


----------



## StevenC

buck fever said:


> View attachment 93942
> Just to try.
> 
> But why the heck are they so expensive?


Because they made like 10 of them


----------



## buck fever

StevenC said:


> Because they made like 10 of them


That makes sense. I should know better


----------



## StevenC

buck fever said:


> That makes sense. I should know better


I have it as a saved search on Reverb, more for curiosity and novelty than anything.


(and that one Animals as Leaders song)


----------



## Samark




----------



## Seabeast2000

Samark said:


> View attachment 94012



That is a very ornate RG.


----------



## John

I've been a fan of the Ibanez ARZ among a very few other singlecut/LP type builds. It would be nice for them to bring them back in a greater capacity like this LACS build from some time ago with some actually desirable specs. Even more so if they carried this over to 7 and 8 string variants:


----------



## Kaura

Fender Japan bringing the good shit again. These just got released.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

No idea why, but I'm suddenly lusting to get a lefty Strat and flip it to a righty, reverse Hendrix style. Then whack on some Dimarzio Area pickups (61 bridge, 67 neck/middle) and a bunch of Gotoh hardware (GE101TS lefty trem and tuners). 

I'm eyeing the Squier Classic Vibe 60s Strat since the CV series are legit great line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> No idea why, but I'm suddenly lusting to get a lefty Strat and flip it to a righty, reverse Hendrix style. Then whack on some Dimarzio Area pickups (61 bridge, 67 neck/middle) and a bunch of Gotoh hardware (GE101TS lefty trem and tuners).
> 
> I'm eyeing the Squier Classic Vibe 60s Strat since the CV series are legit great line.



I got a CV70's (part of the Indo line, since the production switched from China to Indo in the passed year) and it's solid besides a high fret or two and the world's stickiest poly neck.

That'd be a cool project to do with the Warmoth Right Hand Reverse body.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got a CV70's (part of the Indo line, since the production switched from China to Indo in the passed year) and it's solid besides a high fret or two and the world's stickiest poly neck.
> 
> That'd be a cool project to do with the Warmoth Right Hand Reverse body.



The poly neck on my CV70s P Bass wasn't bad, so I guess I got lucky. 

Every CV model I played just happened to be at least solid to so good I didn't want to put it down. The 50s strat was awesome and I got my friend a good deal ona 50s P bass. I kept letting him know how jealous I was.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

My neck seemed to mellow out with that once I played it. Maybe my sweat and the poly counter each other and it is much less of an issue as a result.


----------



## USMarine75

gunshow86de said:


> That natural back really looks nice with the solid blue top. Best 3x3 headstock out there too, imo.



There are guitars as good as a Collings but none better. The i35 is the pinnacle of 300 series Gibson clones. My 290 doghair is crazy good and has tone for days.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> the world's stickiest poly neck



When you run into this, take a sheet of micro mesh or 1500 grit or, heck, even an old microfiber cloth, and run it along the neck for a minute. 

Typically, sticky poly means there's still a tiny tiny bit of solvent left in the outermost layer from curing. You just need to knock that down and it'll be glassy smooth and slick.


----------



## Marked Man

TheBolivianSniper said:


> View attachment 93000



Sadly, this picture is a lie. There is NO LTD Hanneman with that quality level of Urban Camo finish or the Kahler 2315. I bought one based on that pic, and what arrived had a good, but much simpler graphic and Kahler hybrid, which is decent, but no 2315. The guitar does have considerable thrash mojo however and killer xtra jumbo frets. And I am going to upgrade mine with a 2315 and SPC this year.


----------



## Marked Man

Wildebeest said:


> I want a Sonic Blue Maple Yngwie strat but the used market has gone crazy with their prices at the moment.



I have one of those, bought in 2016 when they were substantially cheaper. I had always wanted one since seeing Yngwie playing one somewhere around the Odyssey era. Mojo for days. The feel AND tonal effect of the scallops is really something special, and the pickups are well evolved for being boosted to Valhalla. This ain't your grandfather's Strat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> When you run into this, take a sheet of micro mesh or 1500 grit or, heck, even an old microfiber cloth, and run it along the neck for a minute.
> 
> Typically, sticky poly means there's still a tiny tiny bit of solvent left in the outermost layer from curing. You just need to knock that down and it'll be glassy smooth and slick.



Already did that. Used 600 grit in fact because it's all I had laying around. 

It was just a word of warning because I know of some others that had the same "issue" with their CV70 Strats.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> When you run into this, take a sheet of micro mesh or 1500 grit or, heck, even an old microfiber cloth, and run it along the neck for a minute.
> 
> Typically, sticky poly means there's still a tiny tiny bit of solvent left in the outermost layer from curing. You just need to knock that down and it'll be glassy smooth and slick.


Thanks, I'll try that. The stickiness has subsided some, but might benefit from taking some micro mesh pad to the neck.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I should probably ask before I try it: how many swipes back and forth should I do? Or rather, what am I looking for? And if I don't have 1500 grit, can I use 0000 steel wool?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I should probably ask before I try it: how many swipes back and forth should I do? Or rather, what am I looking for? And if I don't have 1500 grit, can I use 0000 steel wool?



Until it's not sticky. Don't press too hard, let the weight of your hand do the work. Check every couple swipes .

Don't forget to wash the neck with a barely damp cloth when you're done.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I pretty much did that. Use 600 grit with a SLIGHT bit of soapy water (I keep a spray bottle on hand all the time), barely applied pressure and went to town for about 30 seconds. Wiped off the neck dry and clean and tested it and made sure it was nice and slick. If anything I actually like the coarser feel of the 600 grit. I've tried finer grits in the past (800, 1000, 4O steel wool) and always preferred 600 grit. You have to have a lighter touch though. I know we're dealing with thick finishes, but still, gotta be careful.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I pretty much did that. Use 600 grit with a SLIGHT bit of soapy water (I keep a spray bottle on hand all the time), barely applied pressure and went to town for about 30 seconds. Wiped off the neck dry and clean and tested it and made sure it was nice and slick. If anything I actually like the coarser feel of the 600 grit. I've tried finer grits in the past (800, 1000, 4O steel wool) and always preferred 600 grit. You have to have a lighter touch though. I know we're dealing with thick finishes, but still, gotta be careful.



I guess it prob comes down to preference. I grew up as an unfinished Peavey and EBMM Wolfgang neck kind of guy... but the vintage tint gloss neck of the Squier JM looks amazing and I haven't had any sticky issues. 

Are you warming up and properly moistened before or are you just grabbing it and going to town with your dry chaffy hands?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I pretty much did that. Use 600 grit with a SLIGHT bit of soapy water (I keep a spray bottle on hand all the time), barely applied pressure and went to town for about 30 seconds. Wiped off the neck dry and clean and tested it and made sure it was nice and slick. If anything I actually like the coarser feel of the 600 grit. I've tried finer grits in the past (800, 1000, 4O steel wool) and always preferred 600 grit. You have to have a lighter touch though. I know we're dealing with thick finishes, but still, gotta be careful.


You put the soapy water on the sandpaper?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You put the soapy water on the sandpaper?


Yeah, I thought it helped the sandpaper work better. I wouldn't do it with steel wool though, obviously.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I thought it helped the sandpaper work better. I wouldn't do it with steel wool though, obviously.


I did it with a sandpaper sponge type thing with different grits on each side. Took a bit of white shit off. I used some water on the sponge, that I dampened so it wasn't excessive. Then I did probably 12 or so swipes on a third of the neck, then the next third, etc. followed it up with a few swipes of a finer grit, and then some 0000 steel wool, and wiped it down with a damp cloth, and then dried it off.

Got rid of the "soda / pancake syrup stickiness" that reminds you of being a 4 year old. I believe I missed the top edge, where the fret markers are, but it doesn't bother me that much to bother right now.


----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I thought it helped the sandpaper work better.



Yeah, glides over the surface better, keeps the sand paper from loading up and makes the residue easier to wipe off. Also has the added benefit of showing where you've hit and where you haven't as it dries; would be harder to disinguish if it's just dry dust.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## landmvrks

This beauty. Thinking of pulling the trigger, 27" scale.


----------



## Noodler

I want! Scalloped frets on 17-22, SS frets, Seymour Duncans with a coil tap on the bridge, and a 1000SE Floyd.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've had a chance to play the guitar after going coarse, then fine, wiping it down with a wet rag followed by an old shirt to remove any excess moisture. My hand flies all over the neck, and it's a lot more fun to play now. Just need to replace the trem block now for tone / sustain purposes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oooh lawd and in twinkle pink


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooh lawd and in twinkle pink



Soft satin pink would have been amazing. Matel Barbie sparkle pink, no thanks.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Is sparkle pink too manly for you?


----------



## narad

dr_game0ver said:


> Is sparkle pink too manly for you?



Too garish.


----------



## NoodleFace

I love off the wall colors, plus I bet that thing plays like a dream


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooh lawd and in twinkle pink



Needs more floyd, otherwise


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Needs more floyd, otherwise



I can agree with this. Go all out '80s fr00t.

Shit go even more crazy and make it a Kahler.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooh lawd and in twinkle pink



My daughter wants. 

Ok so do I.


----------



## mlp187

Count me in, too. Love me some pink brassy sparkles.


----------



## gunch

Also Dream Shec is this with hipshot instead of FR and different pickups, A7x be damned


----------



## josh1

gunch said:


> Also Dream Shec is this with hipshot instead of FR and different pickups, A7x be damned


This is my white whale.


----------



## Randy

I come back to this every couple years


----------



## narad

Randy said:


> I come back to this every couple years
> 
> View attachment 94125



That's cool. Is that OAF?


----------



## Randy

Diyer but it's definitely got that same aesthetic

http://diy-fever.com/guitars/kotzen-travelcaster/

Edit: Dat wiring tho


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I keep forgetting HSH Les Pauls were a thing until Adam Jones posted his goldtop version on the gram. Now I want one.


----------



## Ted Pikul

Ted Pikul said:


>


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Any clue if Jackson import guitars have gotten better?






Been GASing the Phil Demmel explorer thing on-and-off the passed few months now.


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone try the Soundbrenner watch metronome? +/-?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking of picking up a Boss CH-1 when I sell something. I have a Black Label Chorus for placing before my Tech 21 British, but I want something to place after as well.


----------



## Perge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Any clue if Jackson import guitars have gotten better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been GASing the Phil Demmel explorer thing on-and-off the passed few months now.



Between this and that white king v, Jackson has their thrash game on point.


----------



## Ted Pikul

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Any clue if Jackson import guitars have gotten better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been GASing the Phil Demmel explorer thing on-and-off the passed few months now.



I just got a Pro Soloist from Indonesia that does what a Jackson Soloist should, for $1K new.


----------



## gunch

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 94066



Dude for real everyone including me wants one


----------



## Wucan

Saw one of these pop up at Long & McQuade. Great to look at, but my paychecks ain't big enough to feel comfortable buying it...


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## IbanezDaemon

So I just had a guy contact me tonight tonight thinking of selling this beauty. The G.A.S is off the scale:


----------



## Leviathus

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 94236


Nifty pickups.


----------



## USMarine75

Leviathus said:


> Nifty pickups.



Yeah, they're just SD Phat Cat P90 with radiator covers. But they look awesome. And I have them in my T486B and they are incredible in a semihollow.


----------



## jaxadam

IbanezDaemon said:


> So I just had a guy contact me tonight tonight thinking of selling this beauty. The G.A.S is off the scale:
> 
> View attachment 94237



Do NOT do it. Give me his number.


----------



## USMarine75

IbanezDaemon said:


> So I just had a guy contact me tonight tonight thinking of selling this beauty. The G.A.S is off the scale:
> 
> View attachment 94237





jaxadam said:


> Do NOT do it. Give me his number.



I would do sexual favors for that guitar.

Yeah... I said it.


----------



## jaxadam

USMarine75 said:


> I would do sexual favors



Give me your number.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i used to hate this headstock, but it works surprisingly well in this case


----------



## USMarine75

jaxadam said:


> Give me your number.



Throw in that Majesty too and I wont even break eye contact the entire time.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Gassing for nothing but Epi LP's and various affordable hollow-bodies lately. Gotta sell my Viper-7 first but...


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> Gassing for nothing but Epi LP's and various affordable hollow-bodies lately. Gotta sell my Viper-7 first but...



FWIW Musiciansfriend has D'angelico as their SDOTD often. (Hopefully it's not a situation like G&L though.)


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW Musiciansfriend has D'angelico as their SDOTD often. (Hopefully it's not a situation like G&L though.)



Good to know but yeah after hearing how they were pushing out those janky G&Ls, I'm apprehensive. The EXL-1 was on my list but been leaning more towards Streamliners, Casinos, Synchromatics, and Kingpins recently.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> Good to know but yeah after hearing how they were pushing out those janky G&Ls, I'm apprehensive. The EXL-1 was on my list but been leaning more towards Streamliners, Casinos, Synchromatics, and Kingpins recently.



Consider Eastman if it's in your price range. Because wow. And as a PSA contact the place that has it for sale and ask for a discount. I ended up saving around 35% due to the wait (was originally 25 then an additional 10). Might be different now with covid and shipping shortages though.


----------



## JSanta

High Plains Drifter said:


> Good to know but yeah after hearing how they were pushing out those janky G&Ls, I'm apprehensive. The EXL-1 was on my list but been leaning more towards Streamliners, Casinos, Synchromatics, and Kingpins recently.



I am primarily a jazz guitarist. Eastman guitars are among the best value to cost instruments on the market. The archtops are handmade using the Benedetto style and really truly exceptional instruments. Snag this and you've got a pro-level guitar: https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Eastman/AR403CE-Hollow-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc 

I played on a few Eastman guitars over the years. Last year I found a PRS JA-15 that I absolutely fell in love with, and I'm on Victor Baker's list for a custom build next year. Had I not had the ability to get the PRS or queue up for Victor, I'd still be very happy with Eastman.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75 said:


> Consider Eastman if it's in your price range. Because wow. And as a PSA contact the place that has it for sale and ask for a discount. I ended up saving around 35% due to the wait (was originally 25 then an additional 10). Might be different now with covid and shipping shortages though.





JSanta said:


> I am primarily a jazz guitarist. Eastman guitars are among the best value to cost instruments on the market. The archtops are handmade using the Benedetto style and really truly exceptional instruments. Snag this and you've got a pro-level guitar: https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Eastman/AR403CE-Hollow-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc
> 
> I played on a few Eastman guitars over the years. Last year I found a PRS JA-15 that I absolutely fell in love with, and I'm on Victor Baker's list for a custom build next year. Had I not had the ability to get the PRS or queue up for Victor, I'd still be very happy with Eastman.



Much appreciate the heads up on Eastman. I hate being in these situations though... waiting for a few guitars to sell and knowing that "the one" will likely be gone before I'm able to pull the trigger. But the one that @JSanta linked is actually only about a 40 minute drive from me! What a bonus it would be to be able to play it first. As much as I know that GC would bend me over, I'd still be curious to see what I'd wind up paying out of pocket... using my 'for sale' guitars and just a little cash to be able to take that Eastman home ( assuming that I'd be able to play the Eastman and like it). Hmmm...

EDIT> There's also a T386 on Reverb that I love the looks of.


----------



## JSanta

High Plains Drifter said:


> Much appreciate the heads up on Eastman. I hate being in these situations though... waiting for a few guitars to sell and knowing that "the one" will likely be gone before I'm able to pull the trigger. But the one that @JSanta linked is actually only about a 40 minute drive from me! What a bonus it would be to be able to play it first. As much as I know that GC would bend me over, I'd still be curious to see what I'd wind up paying out of pocket... using my 'for sale' guitars and just a little cash to be able to take that Eastman home ( assuming that I'd be able to play the Eastman and like it). Hmmm...



If you have the liquidity to float a purchase, I'd jump on something like that soon. Your gear will sell. The archtop market has been moving surprisingly well the past year. Even something like a used Trenier isn't sitting for more than a few weeks.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I might have to have a 'sit down' with the wife tonight lol.


----------



## Marked Man

I've always wanted a DY JEM, although I'm probably too cheap to ever pay the going rate for a real one. 






However, there is a real chance I may soon build an RG550 version to get close enough. The only drawback would be the difficulty of getting convincing pyramid inlays (yeah, I've seen the stickers on ebay), so I may leave those off. 

I realized I had what would become a lifelong Unique Inlay Fetish as a kid. I blame it squarely on Jackson (sharkfins), Ibanez (JEM, Universe, RG770), and B.C. Rich (Clouds, Diamonds). I couldn't bear the thought of having boring dot inlays only as a kid, and even now, most of axes have something unusual....


----------



## Wucan

my "make an excuse to go to Japan so I can bring a guitar" kinda thing:


----------



## josh1




----------



## Hoss632

Right now it's one of these. I've never wanted a 7 string until I played this guitar last week.


----------



## USMarine75

CME has Limited Edition Fender American Ultra Exclusives:


----------



## josh1

In love


----------



## technomancer

So glad there is no floyd version of those CME strats


----------



## USMarine75

Also been curious about Godin for awhile now... 

Apparently these have an "HDR" switch that allows you to go from passive to active pickups? But there is no battery. I wonder if it is just a revoice like the Fishman pickups, or a dB boost?

Summit CT with SD P Rails pickups:









Summit Classic Supreme LTD with Lollar Godin El Rayo Gold Foil pickups:


----------



## mbardu

USMarine75 said:


> CME has Limited Edition Fender American Ultra Exclusives:




What's the draw in those? Looks? The fact that it's specifically a Fender? It's moderately different with the radius and neck heel...but then it's no longer a traditional strat. And if you're looking for a "better" non traditional strat, there are other builders who do it _much _better.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Marked Man said:


> I've always wanted a DY JEM, although I'm probably too cheap to ever pay the going rate for a real one.
> 
> However, there is a real chance I may soon build an RG550 version to get close enough. The only drawback would be the difficulty of getting convincing pyramid inlays (yeah, I've seen the stickers on ebay), so I may leave those off.
> 
> I realized I had what would become a lifelong Unique Inlay Fetish as a kid. I blame it squarely on Jackson (sharkfins), Ibanez (JEM, Universe, RG770), and B.C. Rich (Clouds, Diamonds). I couldn't bear the thought of having boring dot inlays only as a kid, and even now, most of axes have something unusual....



Very interesting and a great project to do...it's real cool to do 550's like that Def go with the inlays if you can. Looks way better...those stickers are useless:




Much cooler that dots:


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Markline:


----------



## USMarine75

mbardu said:


> What's the draw in those? Looks? The fact that it's specifically a Fender?



Yes.



mbardu said:


> It's moderately different with the radius and neck heel...but then it's no longer a traditional strat. And if you're looking for a "better" non traditional strat, there are other builders who do it _much _better.



Fender makes some legit great stuff (MII, MIM, MIJ, and MIA). It's for those that like Fender Strats but want some modern updates like compound radius and carved neck heel. The Ultra line has been extremely well received and reportedly the sales back that up.

And to counter your argument there are plenty of builders that also make "better vintage Strats" than Fender.


----------



## mbardu

USMarine75 said:


> Yes.



Not much to argue then.
If it's look and brand name, then I won't be able to relate.



USMarine75 said:


> Fender makes some legit great stuff (MII, MIM, MIJ, and MIA). It's for those that like Fender Strats but want some modern updates like compound radius and carved neck heel. The Ultra line has been extremely well received and reportedly the sales back that up.



Now that you mention it yes, also- pretty much everything that Fender does sells  . Name does help.



USMarine75 said:


> And to counter your argument there are plenty of builders that also make "better vintage Strats" than Fender.



Sure, but my point was that vintage traditionalist buyers usually tend to also value the specific Fender name and exact guitar shape; while people who don't mind a more modern instrument usually have no issue going for a different brand. Just generalization on my part though, there are of course exceptions!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

There is a stealth 7 on reverb right now and if it was 1k instead of 2 it would be mine and the kelly would be fucking recycled to guitar center


----------



## odibrom

USMarine75 said:


> Also been curious about Godin for awhile now...
> 
> Apparently these have an "HDR" switch that allows you to go from passive to active pickups? But there is no battery. I wonder if it is just a revoice like the Fishman pickups, or a dB boost?
> 
> Summit CT with SD P Rails pickups:




Seymour Duncan P-Rails are passive pickups, so it's most likely to be an onboard preamp/boost of some sort. The battery could be inside the control cavity...?


----------



## USMarine75

mbardu said:


> Not much to argue then.
> If it's look and brand name, then I won't be able to relate.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it yes, also- pretty much everything that Fender does sells  . Name does help.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but my point was that vintage traditionalist buyers usually tend to also value the specific Fender name and exact guitar shape; while people who don't mind a more modern instrument usually have no issue going for a different brand. Just generalization on my part though, there are of course exceptions!



I hear ya. I love Fender personally... up to about $2k. Then I start looking at Suhr, Anderson, Schecter CS and Masterworks, etc.

Also... You hear all the time regarding Fender and Gibson - why dont they make anything "new or modern"? Because their buyers dont want it... and the sales support that. That's why FMIC also owns Charvel - they can make the modern Strat and Tele guitars for them.

Anyways YMMV


----------



## USMarine75

odibrom said:


> Seymour Duncan P-Rails are passive pickups, so it's most likely to be an onboard preamp/boost of some sort. The battery could be inside the control cavity...?



Two reviews I watched said no battery. I think the Musiciansfriend listing says no battery as well. But maybe you're right and no one looked in the electronics cavity.


----------



## beerandbeards

View media item 3979












C034221A-3A8B-4992-96D7-8965006E26D2



__ beerandbeards
__ Jun 8, 2021






I’m GASing hard for a semi hollow


----------



## USMarine75

beerandbeards said:


> View media item 3979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C034221A-3A8B-4992-96D7-8965006E26D2
> 
> 
> 
> __ beerandbeards
> __ Jun 8, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m GASing hard for a semi hollow



I can personally recommend the T486B. The T59 is supposed to be a step up. They also have the new Romeo LA and the T64 is their flagship model.

Unique feature is the availability of violin finish on some models. It's a stain or varnish of some type used on violins (Eastman is a high end violin maker) that is supposed to make the guitar breathe and resonate better. Plus i think it gets the cool nitro chequeing thing going on.

Anyways, Alto Music in PA was great to deal with for getting me one.


----------



## beerandbeards

USMarine75 said:


> I can personally recommend the T486B. The T59 is supposed to be a step up. They also have the new Romeo LA and the T64 is their flagship model.
> 
> Unique feature is the availability of violin finish on some models. It's a stain or varnish of some type used on violins (Eastman is a high end violin maker) that is supposed to make the guitar breathe and resonate better. Plus i think it gets the cool nitro chequeing thing going on.
> 
> Anyways, Alto Music in PA was great to deal with for getting me one.



Ive been reading a lot of positive things about Eastman Guitars so I’m definitely leaning towards one. There is a couple dealers within an hour of me so as soon as they get some back in stock I plan to check them out. They look awesome just based on the stock photos.


----------



## Samark

Yes.


----------



## USMarine75

beerandbeards said:


> Ive been reading a lot of positive things about Eastman Guitars so I’m definitely leaning towards one. There is a couple dealers within an hour of me so as soon as they get some back in stock I plan to check them out. They look awesome just based on the stock photos.



Let me know if you get to try one of the Romeo models.


----------



## Pietjepieter

So many 6 strings in a the GAS section of a sevenstring forum.... everyone getting old 

just droping this as a counter balance:


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

GUESS WHO FINALLY FOUND ANOTHER BLACKJACK A6???????!!!!!!

This shit is my all time Schecter Holy grail. Never found an Avenger that sounded pretty played better than my first and that one was tore to shit and beat to death. This one is in practically brand new condition, my soldering skills are back, and the price is low as HELL for the current used market. Consider my collection expanded.


----------



## mbardu

Pietjepieter said:


> So many 6 strings in a the GAS section of a sevenstring forum.... everyone getting old
> 
> just droping this as a counter balance:



Thanks, now my grandpa hands are cramping just looking at it


----------



## USMarine75

Pietjepieter said:


> So many 6 strings in a the GAS section of a sevenstring forum.... everyone getting old
> 
> just droping this as a counter balance:








Countering your counter.


----------



## Albake21

The only Washburn I've ever wanted. This one is from 2009 and just popped up on Reverb. A bit too pricey for me though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> The only Washburn I've ever wanted. This one is from 2009 and just popped up on Reverb. A bit too pricey for me though.


That uhhh doesn't look standard? I've seen gloss black ones but never an open pore one.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That uhhh doesn't look standard? I've seen gloss black ones but never an open pore one.


Even better, it was a collaboration between the Washburn custom shop and Parker guitars. It actually has a Parker composite fretboard and the whole guitar is an open pore. If I had the money, I'd snag it since the seller is only 20 minutes from me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> Even better, it was a collaboration between the Washburn custom shop and Parker guitars. It actually has a Parker composite fretboard and the whole guitar is an open pore. If I had the money, I'd snag it since the seller is only 20 minutes from me.



Yeah, I'm familiar with the Parker thing. The WM526 has the same fretboard, glued-in frets, etc etc. Always wanted one. Just like I said, never seen an open pore one. Seems just as rare as the Keene Green one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That uhhh doesn't look standard? I've seen gloss black ones but never an open pore one.



They offered that finish for one year on the WM and WI models in the HM series. 

You could also order it as a semi-custom in that finish until they discontinued them.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> They offered that finish for one year on the WM and WI models in the HM series.
> 
> You could also order it as a semi-custom in that finish until they discontinued them.


Do you happen to know when Washburn stopped making this model? My knowledge on them is rather small compared to most companies. Wish their custom shop was still open considering how close it was to where I live. Not far from you either, Max.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Do you happen to know when Washburn stopped making this model? My knowledge on them is rather small compared to most companies. Wish their custom shop was still open considering how close it was to where I live. Not far from you either, Max.



I had actually been to both thier offices and shop down in Illinois a few times. Cool place, good folks, it's a shame what USMusicCorp did.

The USA HM series ran from 2008 (custom shop only until the following year) to 2011, but they still had blanks made up in the shop past the official discontinuation date. Those stragglers dried up around 2013 or so. 

I have an WI556 that was "built" in 2009, but wasn't assembled until 2012, when I bought it directly from Washburn.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> I had actually been to both thier offices and shop down in Illinois a few times. Cool place, good folks, it's a shame what USMusicCorp did.
> 
> The USA HM series ran from 2008 (custom shop only until the following year) to 2011, but they still had blanks made up in the shop past the official discontinuation date. Those stragglers dried up around 2013 or so.
> 
> I have an WI556 that was "built" in 2009, but wasn't assembled until 2012, when I bought it directly from Washburn.


Appreciate the info! I remember watching a walkthrough of the shop a few years ago and being so excited that it was so close to me, then only to find out it was closed for good. Damn shame for sure, they pumped out some awesome looking guitars. Can't comment on quality as I've never played a USA one, but I'm sure they were top notch considering how long that shop ran for.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Appreciate the info! I remember watching a walkthrough of the shop a few years ago and being so excited that it was so close to me, then only to find out it was closed for good. Damn shame for sure, they pumped out some awesome looking guitars. Can't comment on quality as I've never played a USA one, but I'm sure they were top notch considering how long that shop ran for.



Quality varied over the years, but was mostly very very good. Though, the last year or two before closing it was pretty hit or miss, for no other reason than they were being starved by the parent company. 

Like, I wouldn't touch a Washburn built Strandberg without a thoroughly check.

The HM series though, they were all great. I've had four now, and worked on more, and none were duds, all absolutely killed. 

That WM is expensive, but honestly, even at $2k it will hold its own with Original Series ESPs, Ibanez JCs, etc. 

Really, check out the CS Washburn stuff on Reverb, keep an eye out, you can get some phenomenal stuff for peanuts.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> Quality varied over the years, but was mostly very very good. Though, the last year or two before closing it was pretty hit or miss, for no other reason than they were being starved by the parent company.
> 
> Like, I wouldn't touch a Washburn built Strandberg without a thoroughly check.
> 
> The HM series though, they were all great. I've had four now, and worked on more, and none were duds, all absolutely killed.
> 
> That WM is expensive, but honestly, even at $2k it will hold its own with Original Series ESPs, Ibanez JCs, etc.
> 
> Really, check out the CS Washburn stuff on Reverb, keep an eye out, you can get some phenomenal stuff for peanuts.


That's both great and sad to hear, due to the shutdown and all. Good though about the quality and still popping up on Reverb. Funny enough, I setup an email alert for a WM526 a few months ago and this is the first one to pop up. I'll have to add more, now that I know there are variations. The green one for Michael Keene will always be my favorite one. That green with the black hardware is just nuts looking.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> That's both great and sad to hear, due to the shutdown and all. Good though about the quality and still popping up on Reverb. Funny enough, I setup an email alert for a WM526 a few months ago and this is the first one to pop up. I'll have to add more, now that I know there are variations. The green one for Michael Keene will always be my favorite one. That green with the black hardware is just nuts looking.



Those green ones are both the coolest and the rarest, at least as far as circulation. Most are black, with an occasional open pore or red. 

I was very lucky to grab my WI when I did. 

If ever tempted by the import versions: skip them. They're absolutely nothing like the USA ones. Different neck shapes and everything.


----------



## Samark

Game changer


----------



## USMarine75

The crazy thing is the Washburn HM Series was originally $1799. It was named a Guitar World Platinum review (or whatever they call it) and after about 3 mo (iirc) they raised the prices to $2499.

Second tidbit is they have an outside Custom Shop they outsourced customs too during that period called Boogie Street Customs. 

Anywho, here is my custom WI-556:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> The crazy thing is the Washburn HM Series was originally $1799. It was named a Guitar World Platinum review (or whatever they call it) and after about 3 mo (iirc) they raised the prices to $2499.
> 
> Second tidbit is they have an outside Custom Shop they outsourced customs too during that period called Boogie Street Customs.
> 
> Anywho, here is my custom WI-556:
> 
> View attachment 94521
> View attachment 94522



Even crazier, when they were discontinued, retailers were blowing them out for as little as $900.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Even crazier, when they were discontinued, retailers were blowing them out for as little as $900.



Yup Musiciansfriend had it as a SDOTD. I'm still mad I didnt pull the trigger on the Green WM526 or Yellow WV546 (or whatever the number was).


----------



## xzacx

There's actually a red one on GC used right now for like $1,700.


----------



## Seabeast2000

mbardu said:


> Thanks, now my grandpa hands are cramping just looking at it


Manos Del Abuelo 32mm nut.


----------



## mbardu

xzacx said:


> There's actually a red one on GC used right now for like $1,700.



Yeah but it's listed as "fair" condition so probably FUBAR in one way or another.


----------



## xzacx

mbardu said:


> Yeah but it's listed as "fair" condition so probably FUBAR in one way or another.



It's very possible, but I've also seen things listed as "fair" or "good" that I went to check out in person and turned out to be practically perfect. I think they're sometimes conservative to avoid issues...or maybe they're just consistently inconsistent. Either way, if I was interested I'd call the store and try to get some more info/better pics.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Yeah but it's listed as "fair" condition so probably FUBAR in one way or another.



The finish on these things are like 90's Ibanez. Fragile. Most I've seen with real playing time have tons of chips.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Little outta my price range but still... 24 fret hollow-body


----------



## Albake21

The open pore WM526 just sold.... which one of you did it?


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> Little outta my price range but still... 24 fret hollow-body



Can't decide if I relish these or not. Was interested in a pearl white one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Can't decide if I relish these or not. Was interested in a pearl white one.



I see what you did there. 

They're neat, and built really well, but none I've played really seemed that special.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75 said:


> Can't decide if I relish these or not. Was interested in a pearl white one.



I initially didn't care for the simplicity but after learning about why they're designed the way that they are, the more I began to appreciate the aesthetics. Would be really cool to have a lightweight ergonomic 24 fret guitar that could do solid-body or hollow-body voicing. They certainly seem responsive and resonant as Relish claims.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> I initially didn't care for the simplicity but after learning about why they're designed the way that they are, the more I began to appreciate the aesthetics. Would be really cool to have a lightweight ergonomic 24 fret guitar that could do solid-body or hollow-body voicing. They certainly seem responsive and resonant as Relish claims.



It's definitely one of those products you have to try to "get it" I guess.

Then again, if it's good enough for Rhett Shull...


----------



## odibrom

Relish guitars' silhouette is too dull for me, they could have gone a bit further with it...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Relish guitars' silhouette is too dull for me, they could have gone a bit further with it...


Then you might wind up with an Avenger.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> Then you might wind up with an Avenger.



... maybe not that far though...


----------



## Randy




----------



## John




----------



## Empryrean

every now and then I get an unquenchable thirst for something with P90s


----------



## Wucan

This snazzy Custom Order ESP sitting at Ishibashi for $2500... who's got some spare change?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wucan said:


> This snazzy Custom Order ESP sitting at Ishibashi for $2500... who's got some spare change?


@Hollowway 
@cardinal


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> @Hollowway
> @cardinal





Not me. But someone with good taste beat me to it!


----------



## cardinal

KnightBrolaire said:


> @Hollowway
> @cardinal


Missing a string for me. But cool guitar for sure.


----------



## VibTDog

New Guitar Day! Thanks to Justin from The Zenith Passage for this Jackson SLATXSD 3-7 Soloist. I'm going to record my band "I'm Not Dead Yet"s new upcoming songs with this particular guitar.


----------



## Samark




----------



## USMarine75

Samark said:


> View attachment 94617



I cant stand up now. Dayum.


----------



## mlp187

Samark said:


> View attachment 94616
> View attachment 94617
> View attachment 94618


WTF is that bottom one? It gave me some special feelings.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

VibTDog said:


> New Guitar Day! Thanks to Justin from The Zenith Passage for this Jackson SLATXSD 3-7 Soloist. I'm going to record my band "I'm Not Dead Yet"s new upcoming songs with this particular guitar.
> View attachment 94612



Do they still sell these? I've always liked the silver colors on these. I think the first models had an all metallic gray finish.


----------



## VibTDog

CovertSovietBear said:


> Do they still sell these? I've always liked the silver colors on these. I think the first models had an all metallic gray finish.


These particular models are no longer in production. I believe they came out in 2015 and there were not many made.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Koca Guitars. Wood(y) time:


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Craving a few PRS Core guitars
A Black Tremonti



And I'd love to get a private stock one day


----------



## Samark




----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Jon from Northlane got a new Tele from ESP
https://www.instagram.com/p/CPST7D3neW8/


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Really jiving on this:


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

MaxOfMetal said:


> Really jiving on this:
> 
> View attachment 94760


I've been in such a PRS mood lately


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Welp, there goes my GAS again


----------



## odibrom

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Welp, there goes my GAS again



It was about to happen, one of us had to do it... now, who's posting the Xiphos 720 as GAS?


----------



## Seabeast2000

What's missing? A Halberd that's what.


----------



## USMarine75

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> Jon from Northlane got a new Tele from ESP
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CPST7D3neW8/
> View attachment 94759


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Mike Mushok's 7 string PRS Baritone which is correct me if I'm wrong, the first 7 string they made.
Would love to get my own Private stock version of this with some changes.
Probably with a Pegasus sentient combo and my own colour are the only changes I would make.


----------



## Samark

I have have too much GAS as I am clogging up this thread


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Welp, there goes my GAS again


Fuck, it's more expensive than I hoped.


----------



## odibrom

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Fuck, it's more expensive than I hoped.



Guitars' prices have almost doubled in the last 5 years...


----------



## maliciousteve

Samark said:


> View attachment 94616
> View attachment 94617
> View attachment 94618



I played that Feline LP a few years ago and it really is a dream to play. It sounds huge and looks gorgeous in your hands.


----------



## USMarine75

maliciousteve said:


> I played that Feline LP a few years ago and it really is a dream to play. It sounds huge and looks gorgeous in your hands.



Whoa those prices tho.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

odibrom said:


> Guitars' prices have almost doubled in the last 5 years...


Really hoped for a €800,- price tag. Ain't gonna get that shit anymore I guess, too bad.


----------



## jco5055

I've been really into Valenti guitars, I feel like just looking at them you can tell they are the good stuff


----------



## USMarine75

What is the latest in affordable mics for recording guitar? Was looking at Sennheiser e906 vs the e609. I'd prob want to do the dual with an SM57 as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> What is the latest in affordable mics for recording guitar? Was looking at Sennheiser e906 vs the e609. I'd prob want to do the dual with an SM57 as well.



I like the Audix I5. Same price as the Shure, but different sound. More scooped and a more aggressive overall sound.


----------



## maliciousteve

USMarine75 said:


> Whoa those prices tho.



Yeah not cheap but they're pretty special. Certainly a lot better than most similarly priced guitars.


----------



## mbardu

jco5055 said:


> I've been really into Valenti guitars, I feel like just looking at them you can tell they are the good stuff
> View attachment 94819
> View attachment 94820



-So, do you want flamed maple, or quilted maple on your guitar?

-YES


----------



## jco5055

mbardu said:


> -So, do you want flamed maple, or quilted maple on your guitar?
> 
> -YES



to be fair even personally I struggle between which I like better haha


----------



## Masoo2

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> Jon from Northlane got a new Tele from ESP
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CPST7D3neW8/
> View attachment 94759


Oh that's too sick. I was wondering when he was going to get ESP to make him a 29.5 inch seven to compliment Josh's 29.5 Jacksons for their low tuned songs.


----------



## odibrom

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Really hoped for a €800,- price tag. Ain't gonna get that shit anymore I guess, too bad.



... or wait for the 2nd hand market to start popping some used guitars that aren't that abused...?


----------



## Randy

maliciousteve said:


> I played that Feline LP a few years ago and it really is a dream to play. It sounds huge and looks gorgeous in your hands.



Is that a flat top?


----------



## cerebralhybridization

Samark said:


> I have have too much GAS as I am clogging up this thread
> 
> View attachment 94810
> View attachment 94811


I would do terrible things to acquire that guitar on the far right.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Sivcak Guitars. Just stumbled across these guys. They seem to make bass guitars primarily but damn I'd hit these:


----------



## maliciousteve

Randy said:


> Is that a flat top?



It is indeed. The same thickness as a Blackmachine too. Think of it as if Blackmachine made an LP.


----------



## Boofchuck

Some GAS never changes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Saw one near me. Price is a little steep but I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger...


----------



## USMarine75

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Saw one near me. Price is a little steep but I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger...



18string.org


----------



## USMarine75

Schecter is killing it...


----------



## odibrom

USMarine75 said:


> 18string.org



... Extended Range FTW...


----------



## 4Eyes

IbanezDaemon said:


> Sivcak Guitars. Just stumbled across these guys. They seem to make bass guitars primarily but damn I'd hit these:


hey, from my homeland! they seem to produce more bases than guitars, but they certainly build fine guitars, too. either complete customs or small batches (or on order) of their own designs. They have had a rep of one of the best guitar/bass builders in Slovakia for a reason. I've played couple of their builds few years back and they were solidly built, nicely looking instruments (both guitars and bases), played and sounded great. Couple of my friend play their guitars exclusively and they swear by them. They seem to step up their finishes in the past 3-4 years, too. I've seen them doing sand blasted swamp ash finishes years before it was a thing for big names. not sure on, the current wait times, but I believe it's something like 6months or so, if you'll going to make an order, you won't be disappointed, they are on par with any high end custom builders in EU


----------



## nickgray

Been GASing for a 6 with a Floyd. Still not sure what to get, but this one has caught my eye recently. Love the shape and the finish. The neck on my LTD Horizon is super comfortable, and ESPs should have roughly the same Thin U necks. It's OFR with locking Gotohs too.


----------



## gunch

nickgray said:


> Been GASing for a 6 with a Floyd. Still not sure what to get, but this one has caught my eye recently. Love the shape and the finish. The neck on my LTD Horizon is super comfortable, and ESPs should have roughly the same Thin U necks. It's OFR with locking Gotohs too.
> 
> View attachment 94917



Same. This or a HM Strat but really why even bother when this is so good


----------



## Noodler

I'm really digging the LTD SN-1000FR I posted a few pages back (pg.494). Half Scalloped, Original Floyd, Seymour Duncans, and open pore black with roasted maple neck. *drools*


----------



## Wucan

oh god

can one of you guys order this so I don't?

I'm happy with my Squier strat but this guy checks ALL my boxes

fffff









/e wow ok DHL shipping only. nothing ruins international purchases more than getting assraped at the door by "handling fees". bullet dodged.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

One of the first guitars I've ever wanted was a Black beauty similar to Kirk's
But old Gibsons are very far out of my range and the LTD EC-1000s Fluence is the next best thing imo


----------



## USMarine75

Any SSO'ers try/buy the new import PRS Archon? Thoughts? How is the matching 212 cab (or combo)?


----------



## mbardu




----------



## josh1




----------



## narad

josh1 said:


>



Wow, a strandberg with single coils!? Do they ever stop innovating?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Saw one near me. Price is a little steep but I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger...



Put my money where my mouth is and made the first down payment. Yeah this one's coming home.


----------



## Albake21

A moss green Dustie Waring PRS with an ebony fretboard.... this is pure perfection to me.


----------



## narad

Albake21 said:


> A moss green Dustie Waring PRS with an ebony fretboard.... this is pure perfection to me.



They really fucked us all over making that such a limited run with such low QC on the tops. The standout ones are really amazing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> They really fucked us all over making that such a limited run with such low QC on the tops. The standout ones are really amazing.


Same thing with the blue snokeburst version. I wanted one so bad but most of the tops were horrible for that price point.


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> They really fucked us all over making that such a limited run with such low QC on the tops. The standout ones are really amazing.





KnightBrolaire said:


> Same thing with the blue snokeburst version. I wanted one so bad but most of the tops were horrible for that price point.



I'll never understand how PRS gets away with selling as many horrible tops as they do, and for such a high price. I mean, hell even Kiesel's lowest teared flame and quilt tops put most CE24 tops to shame for a cheaper price.


----------



## narad

Albake21 said:


> I'll never understand how PRS gets away with selling as many horrible tops as they do, and for such a high price. I mean, hell even Kiesel's lowest teared flame and quilt tops put most CE24 tops to shame for a cheaper price.



Some of that is carve top vs thin flat top, but those Warings were all supposed to be 10 tops IIRC. PRS totally rendered that phrase meaningless.


----------



## nickgray

Albake21 said:


> CE24



They also have the same trems as SEs, and the same pups. At $2k.

Far worse, DW CE 24s come with stock 1000 series FR at $2.5k. Wtf. Not even with a pimped version like the one Schecter has.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Albake21 said:


> A moss green Dustie Waring PRS with an ebony fretboard.... this is pure perfection to me.


Who is selling those?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> I'll never understand how PRS gets away with selling as many horrible tops as they do, and for such a high price. I mean, hell even Kiesel's lowest teared flame and quilt tops put most CE24 tops to shame for a cheaper price.



When you make as many guitars as PRS and do the full carves, it's just par the course these days.

It's a numbers game. The deeper the carve the thicker the billet the less likely the figuring stays consistent through to final. Throw those odds over tens of thousands of guitars and you wind up with some pretty so-so tops in comparison to smaller shops throwing flat tops down one at a time. 



narad said:


> Some of that is carve top vs thin flat top, but those Warings were all supposed to be 10 tops IIRC. PRS totally rendered that phrase meaningless.



Yeah, PRS has been pretty fast and loose with the "10 Top" branding for decades now. It's to the point where you have just as good a shot at a great top on non-labled stuff.


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> Who is selling those?


I'm not even sure, I ran into the reverb listing from 6 years ago. Must have been a tiny run because I've never seen this colored DW before.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

all extremely tasty but idk what I want and if I wanna spend it


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Get the schecter cause the other ones seem pretty corny to me


----------



## IbanezDaemon

One off Ibanez J Custom released for the Chinese market only. ZERO chance of scoring.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This shit is sliiiick


----------



## Randy




----------



## odibrom

Randy said:


> View attachment 95098



A friend of mine has one of those Gretch. First time I played it, I was picking behind the bridge... The tuners were kind of bad for a 3k guitar, they felt loose and not at the button. Fret were super small, but the guitar sounded nice. The guitar features a master volume and 2 dedicated ones so 3 volume pots in total. One of the switches is for the pickups and the other is a tone filter with 2 distinct filtered tones (different capacitors or something like that) and one unfiltered. The Bigsby arm is weak in my opinion, I felt underwhelmed with this made in USA guitar. As for comparison, I have my MIJ Ibanez to which I compared either in tones and play/comfort, so I'm Biased towards my guitars. They do look cool and classy, but I felt they're lacking something, I felt one gets _more guitar_ out of MIJ Ibanez...


----------



## Randy

So basically JBAU(sed)P(restige)


----------



## lurè

There's a used purple neon rg 550 genesis that is hunting my dreams


----------



## Marked Man

I was stalking this beautiful Eagle several years ago with one of a kind (to my knowledge) large diamond inlays. Even had an unusual Drop D contraption on the Low E tuning peg. But the main attractions were the gorgeous deep, deep, sapphire finish and the inlays.

The price they were asking then was nothing compared to recent years, where prices have gone up 2X, 3X, 4X....into La La Land.

In my mind, the USA Eagle is a more desirable alternative to the generic PRS.


----------



## thebeesknees22

daang that top!


----------



## odibrom

Marked Man said:


> Even had an unusual Drop D contraption on the Low E tuning peg.



Hipshot Xtender tuner is my bet...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

odibrom said:


> Hipshot Xtender tuner is my bet...



You think those would work with a kahler? I wanna put my LP in drop D but I also need a way to get back to e standard quick


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> You think those would work with a kahler? I wanna put my LP in drop D but I also need a way to get back to e standard quick



I have no experience with Kahlers. If one drops a string, how do the others react, do they go sharp? Can the Kahler be blocked so one can drop a string without sharping the others?

I have these contraptions (Hipshot open-gear locking Xtenders) in 2 of my guitars, but they're hard tail/fixed bridge...

As an alternative, Graphtech has the Ratio tuners, which are an interesting approach to the problem, but I have no experience with those.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

odibrom said:


> I have no experience with Kahlers. If one drops a string, how do the others react, do they go sharp? Can the Kahler be blocked so one can drop a string without sharping the others?
> 
> I have these contraptions (Hipshot open-gear locking Xtenders) in 2 of my guitars, but they're hard tail/fixed bridge...
> 
> As an alternative, Graphtech has the Ratio tuners, which are an interesting approach to the problem, but I have no experience with those.



Each string is independent and doesn't really affect the tuning of the other since it's all built on the cams in the bridge, it doesn't float based on string tension. With the string lock off (mine doesn't have a locking nut) and no arm in it behaves pretty much identically to a giant fixed bridge that'll only move if you smack the fine tuners pretty hard.


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Each string is independent and doesn't really affect the tuning of the other since it's all built on the cams in the bridge, it doesn't float based on string tension. With the string lock off (mine doesn't have a locking nut) and no arm in it behaves pretty much identically to a giant fixed bridge that'll only move if you smack the fine tuners pretty hard.



Then I see no reason not to work... This contraption has a range of about 2 tones max when the lever is activated. One can obviously choose how much to go. Hipshot also sells a lever with 2 possible steps, so one can make a precise 1/2 tone drop and then drop a little more, also in a precise amount...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I need to unsubscribe from Michael.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



is that the bite of 87?


----------



## Randy

Friggin Kiesel


----------



## mbardu

Randy said:


> Friggin Kiesel
> View attachment 95149



In 6 strings, this looks just like those new schecters


----------



## Vyn

Number 6 incoming at some stage, couldn't help myself:


----------



## Perge

Vyn said:


> Number 6 incoming at some stage, couldn't help myself:


Oh man. That and the red crackle x have had me drooling for awhile. Congrats. 

If the current run had some maple boards on the white headless model, I'd be waiting on one now lol.


----------



## possumkiller

A 7 string Esp 901.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

https://reverb.com/item/41624648-fe...tl-556-made-in-japan-mij-fujigen-locking-trem


mmmmm

yeah 

I want a 7 string but I need so much shit I talked myself out of this but I kinda miss having a shred stick, I don’t like strats and I'm not dropping 3k+ on the jackson tele close to my house 

perfection, just would have to do the whole gotoh retrofit on the system 1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck you ola. Reigniting my GAS for an EVH. 
Honestly this is the first time in awhile he made me want a piece of gear.  Something that fucking tight without a boost.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I need to unsubscribe from Michael.




I'm in love with the entire MIAB line of LPD pedals. But they're always so expensive even when they pop up used.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Lepsky:


----------



## IbanezDaemon

J Custom S Series


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

IbanezDaemon said:


> J Custom S Series
> 
> View attachment 95214


The S series is so under appreciated and so ignored by Ibanez. Sad.


----------



## mbardu

IbanezDaemon said:


> Lepsky:
> 
> View attachment 95191



Whelp that sure looks inexpensive!


----------



## odibrom

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The S series is so under appreciated and so ignored by Ibanez. Sad.



AMEN to that...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper




----------



## nickgray

IbanezDaemon said:


> J Custom S Series



Looks awesome. But 900,000 yen. I like having two kidneys.



Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The S series is so under appreciated and so ignored by Ibanez. Sad.



Wow... just 5 models listed on the EU site. Only one Prestige. Sad indeed. AZ has 8 Prestige models currently.

You know, I remember when S had those ball bearing locking trems, and they also had vintage style ball bearing trems as well with their SV models (24 frets as well). They just had a lot of S models in general. Maybe they'll release an S model Genesis? I'm just hoping for a 24 fret one with AANJ (probably not gonna happen). They had this absolutely awesome finish that I'm still GASing for, that particular hue of light blue on that flamed maple is just amazing:


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The S series is so under appreciated and so ignored by Ibanez. Sad.



I'm not really a poplar burl guy but these were massively underrated. That neck laminate alone is hawt af


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Saber doesn't sell, so it doesn't get attention as consistently as RGs, and now AZs.

Why doesn't it sell? It's probably a combination of being a bit more expensive (volume and line position), since it's more expensive Saber buyers are more picky, and there's still something of a disconnect between the old 22-fret models and contemporary 24-fret. When you add in the minimal artist support, you get what we have now: a new, short lived Saber every three to six years.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Randy said:


> I'm not really a poplar burl guy but these were massively underrated. That neck laminate alone is hawt af
> 
> View attachment 95231
> View attachment 95232


I’d eat dinner off that backside.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


> View attachment 95309



Ooh this is just pushing my buttons now.


----------



## technomancer

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ooh this is just pushing my buttons now.



Yeah I wish it had the larger logo across the headstock, but otherwise   

I am telling myself I don't need it


----------



## John

A pity these 24 fret variants never came around as production models in the core line, as this is a prototype Mark used on tour instead, if memory serves. Even the S2 line would've been fine as well to throw this type in.


----------



## mbardu

John said:


> A pity these 24 fret variants never came around as production models in the core line, as this is a prototype Mark used on tour instead, if memory serves. Even the S2 line would've been fine as well to throw this type in.



Two words : Akerfeldt signature.


----------



## John

mbardu said:


> Two words : Akerfeldt signature.



No that was never a core, not even an S2 either. He had a one-off private stock version though, but starting prices are worlds apart if you ordered one just like it.


----------



## beerandbeards

John said:


> No that was never a core, not even an S2 either. He had a one-off private stock version though, but starting prices are worlds apart if you ordered one just like it.



Drown in the deep mire
With past desires
Beneath the mire
Drown desire now with you


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone run across any good GC or MF guitar deals of the day? Those can be good impulse gas.


----------



## mbardu

John said:


> No that was never a core, not even an S2 either. He had a one-off private stock version though, but starting prices are worlds apart if you ordered one just like it.



My point was just that if you wanted a 24-fret singlecut with birds, trem, H-H, figured red top - and didn't mind about it not being core - the guitar I mentioned had just that.


----------



## Randy




----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> Number 6 incoming at some stage, couldn't help myself:


I thiiiiiiiiiink, (and not really sure about this), that you like V guitars? maybe? kinda?


----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> I thiiiiiiiiiink, (and not really sure about this), that you like V guitars? maybe? kinda?



...Nah, what gave you that idea?


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> ...Nah, what gave you that idea?


donno, just a hunch


----------



## BenjaminW

Olympic white, 22-fret maple neck with 70s style headstock, contoured heel, and noiseless pickups.

Fender knows exactly what I want in a guitar. Model is Deluxe Roadhouse.


----------



## Wucan

Dream vintage guitar:


----------



## Noodler

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 95399
> 
> Olympic white, 22-fret maple neck with 70s style headstock, contoured heel, and noiseless pickups.
> 
> Fender knows exactly what I want in a guitar. Model is Deluxe Roadhouse.


I feel you! Everytime I see a white on white on white fender like that, I just drool everywhere.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is there a painted headstock variant that isn't custom shop?


----------



## narad

Probably sounds terrible but this is a cool looking amp:






I like the idea of doing sliders over knobs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I like the idea of doing sliders over knobs.



Said like a true synth guy. 

It is cool to change it up. I miss the look of 70's and 80's hi-fi equipment with different knob sizes/types and irregular groupings.

Shit like this needs to make a comeback on amps:


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Probably sounds terrible but this is a cool looking amp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of doing sliders over knobs.



They make some killer amps... The Master Lead is legit.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I'm really debating that contemporary tele, someone convince me not to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I'm really debating that contemporary tele, someone convince me not to.



it kinda sucks
...Unless you can solder, then install a 500k volume pot then it kicks ass.


----------



## maliciousteve

I'm GASing for some of my old guitars

The Washburn WI556 is one. Damn good guitar but I had a thing against singlecuts at the time, but it was a solid work horse.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> it kinda sucks
> ...Unless you can solder, then install a 500k volume pot then it kicks ass.



Does the one I posted a while back use 250k? If so that's a good deterrent bc I'm lazy and I'm not dropping over 1300 on something I gotta work on out of the box.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

want


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Does the one I posted a while back use 250k? If so that's a good deterrent bc I'm lazy and I'm not dropping over 1300 on something I gotta work on out of the box.



You mean this one?







If so, yep. 250k tone and vol pots.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, yep. 250k tone and vol pots.




Nah it's this vintage one, MIJ HSS monster. It's been living in my head rent free bc PAFs and splits can't compensate for real single coils, plus I love the tele shape and apparently the system 1 feels pretty close to a Kahler.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Nah it's this vintage one, MIJ HSS monster. It's been living in my head rent free bc PAFs and splits can't compensate for real single coils, plus I love the tele shape and apparently the system 1 feels pretty close to a Kahler.
> 
> View attachment 95420



Oh I see.  Someone else started a thread about a Squier Contemporary Tele and I didn't remember if it was you or not. 
FWIW, and from what I can tell, the '80s Contemporary guitars varied wildly in specs, so I can't help you there.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh I see.  Someone else started a thread about a Squier Contemporary Tele and I didn't remember if it was you or not.
> FWIW, and from what I can tell, the '80s Contemporary guitars varied wildly in specs, so I can't help you there.



Well the only reason I wanted it is bc I don't have over 3k for this animal. 




I can't do another guitar with shitty upper fret access. My LP feels great for solo licks and sounds it too but it SUCKS to hit anything above 19.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## BigViolin

KnightBrolaire said:


> want
> View attachment 95419



I see this post literally minutes before I spray a KNE star body the grossest fluoro pink I could find.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Since buying the double neck....


----------



## Wucan

oh shit boys

while I'm not willing to drop $3K plus on the right vintage Mustang, I found something almost as awesome locally. hope to get my hands on it tomorrow and have a NGD thread down the road. let's gooo


----------



## Wucan

^GAS fulfilled NGD pending


----------



## technomancer




----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Probably sounds terrible but this is a cool looking amp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of doing sliders over knobs.





MaxOfMetal said:


> Said like a true synth guy.
> 
> It is cool to change it up. I miss the look of 70's and 80's hi-fi equipment with different knob sizes/types and irregular groupings.
> 
> Shit like this needs to make a comeback on amps:
> 
> View attachment 95414
> View attachment 95415
> View attachment 95416


These two posts are completely satisfied with the Peavey Wiggy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> View attachment 95539



I scrolled down expecting a hot-rodded CBS Strat
I am sad.


----------



## beerandbeards

technomancer said:


> View attachment 95539



fender strat is on my hit list


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I scrolled down expecting a hot-rodded CBS Strat
> I am sad.



On a Blackmore kick currently... I do have the Haruhata HSH floyd strat and the Ultra Luxe HSS floyd strat and the Mars strat on order 

Damn I have been on a serious strat stockpile lately...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@technomancer 's current strat binge has (for whatever reason) reminded me how much I like this:


----------



## Spicypickles

Love strats but I really can’t stand the big ass CBS/70’s headstock.


----------



## Samark

Missed it
@narad @IbanezDaemon


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> View attachment 95543
> View attachment 95544
> Missed it
> @narad @IbanezDaemon



Where was it?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Samark said:


> View attachment 95543
> View attachment 95544
> Missed it
> @narad @IbanezDaemon



OMG!! Was it for sale??


----------



## USMarine75

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Well the only reason I wanted it is bc I don't have over 3k for this animal.
> 
> View attachment 95421
> 
> 
> I can't do another guitar with shitty upper fret access. My LP feels great for solo licks and sounds it too but it SUCKS to hit anything above 19.



I've been GAS'ing hard for a pink Charvel 7 for years. I missed out the last time a mint one came up on Reverb.









Black Mamba said:


>



Apparently the roxy pink PRS only comes in 1/2 size though...


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> View attachment 95539



This relic is calling me hard (and doubly lethal since I realized the store it's at is local) but I've also considered just grabbing another Ultra Luxe with floyd or standard and swapping in appropriate pickups... they're comfortable and great playing and a hell of a lot cheaper than the CS  Or getting an SSS pickguard for my Suhr Standard...

But damn do I love the above guitar...


----------



## I play music

technomancer said:


> This relic is calling me hard (and doubly lethal since I realized the store it's at is local) but I've also considered just grabbing another Ultra Luxe with floyd or standard and swapping in appropriate pickups... they're comfortable and great playing and a hell of a lot cheaper than the CS  Or getting an SSS pickguard for the Suhr Standard...
> 
> But damn do I love the above guitar...


I don't know, the relic job looks super fake, like some chinese 10s guitar





The Ultra Luxe I like a lot more


----------



## technomancer

I play music said:


> I don't know, the relic job looks super fake, like some chinese 10s guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultra Luxe I like a lot more



Agree to disagree, but whatever


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Agree to disagree, but whatever



I prefer a more subtle relic'ing myself...


----------



## USMarine75

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @technomancer 's current strat binge has (for whatever reason) reminded me how much I like this:



Reminds me of something Iconic Guitars would do. 10/10 want.



maliciousteve said:


> I'm GASing for some of my old guitars
> 
> The Washburn WI556 is one. Damn good guitar but I had a thing against singlecuts at the time, but it was a solid work horse.



I'm considering moving my Boogie Street Custom white one soon to finance a Friedman Phil X. Or if you happen to have one for trade


----------



## I play music

USMarine75 said:


> I prefer a more subtle relic'ing myself...


It's more extreme but somehow more convincing to me than the fender cs that looks just reliced in the wrong places


----------



## technomancer




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need at least one V for the pointy collection.
Basically this but with one humbucker, black hardware and no pickguard would be titties.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> View attachment 95577



I don't know what's different from this and a million other relic strats, but it's really working for me.


----------



## Wucan

You guys seem to love the Iceman shape, so I'll let y'all GAS over this






https://reverb.com/ca/item/35757209-ibanez-iceman-icj100wz-1996-green-with-silver-stars


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I don't know what's different from this and a million other relic strats, but it's really working for me.



Unfortunately what I really want isn't going to happen without a custom order  70 strat with nitro neck / body, hand wound 69 pickups, Blackmore scalloped board, and no relicing. Seems like every stock CS is a relic job.


----------



## USMarine75

What's up with the new Peavey Vypyr that just popped up?

Was interested in a Nextone Special but color me intrigued.


----------



## narad

Axe Palace is doing a run of green JP16s. They looked sort of cool in photos, where the color appeared to be a flat lime green, but there's a video on a FB group that shows more of a pearl and looks awesome:





Matching headstock's like a $400 upcharge though, makin it a pretty pricey EBMM.

On the other hand, don't have (/never had) any 7-string floyds or JPs in the house..


----------



## narad

Hold up though - JP16s have 1000-series Floyds?? Same as on like $700 guitars?


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> Hold up though - JP16s have 1000-series Floyds?? Same as on like $700 guitars?


CE/S2 PRSs too, although I think at least the Core Floyds are OFRs


----------



## Noodler

narad said:


> Hold up though - JP16s have 1000-series Floyds?? Same as on like $700 guitars?


That's what I thought, also, no Piezo. Seems fishy.


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> Hold up though - JP16s have 1000-series Floyds?? Same as on like $700 guitars?


For what it's worth, I owned a JP16 for about a year and while I really wish it had an OFR instead, the 1000 is perfectly fine and stays in perfect tune. Still, it kills me knowing such an expensive USA made guitar comes with a 1000 series...

Also at $700, that would be a floyd special, right?


----------



## Black Mamba

Iconic Vintage Modern 7, but spec’d like a 54/55 strat


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Hold up though - JP16s have 1000-series Floyds?? Same as on like $700 guitars?



It's worse than you think, it's the low profile pro which is a tier below the 1000 series.

EDIT: though not sure they make that bridge in a 7 so it may just be a 1000... the six string version of this had the other trem though


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> It's worse than you think, it's the low profile pro which is a tier below the 1000 series.
> 
> EDIT: though not sure they make that bridge in a 7 so it may just be a 1000... the six string version of this had the other trem though


On the site they're both listed as 1000 low profile.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Damn those are pretty sick!


----------



## jco5055

Feeling the GNG Morgoth....talk about a guitar that I'll probably never see in the wild but would love to try out. Not sure if the half fan would be better than just going straight scale with true temperament:


----------



## xzacx

jco5055 said:


> Feeling the GNG Morgoth....talk about a guitar that I'll probably never see in the wild but would love to try out. Not sure if the half fan would be better than just going straight scale with true temperament:
> View attachment 95624



Does this thing have a Floyd but no locking nut? And parallel slanted frets like the new Ibanez headless, but in the opposite direction? Wow...lot going on here.


----------



## CanserDYI

xzacx said:


> Does this thing have a Floyd but no locking nut? And parallel slanted frets like the new Ibanez headless, but in the opposite direction? Wow...lot going on here.


Yeah that's a no thanks for me, but no it is multiscale it's just like the new ormsby evertune actually. The parallel fret is just at the bridge.


----------



## jco5055

Yeah I should clarify I'm not necessarily GASing for this particular guitar, but just a Morgoth in general


----------



## Spicypickles

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 95616



stellar guitars ruined by pickguards


----------



## odibrom

xzacx said:


> Does this thing have a Floyd but no locking nut? And parallel slanted frets like the new Ibanez headless, but in the opposite direction? Wow...lot going on here.



Look closer and read the post better, it's not parallel fret slanted, it's a *multiscale* (fan fret) with the perpendicular fret position AT THE BRIDGE. The Ibanez QX series have slanted parallel frets, which means that frets a parallel to each other but at a constant 8 degrees angle with the neck's axis. In this photo, all the frets have different angles with the neck's axis, making it a multiscale or fanned fret, because frets "draw" a fan like distribution...

As I understand, this is 1/2 inch multiscale. Ormsby have started (as far as I know) this trend of multiscales with Floyd Roses bridges, making the perpendicular fret at the bridge position. On the other hand, Strandberg's had a few multiscale models with the perpendicular fret at the nut position... Different designs for different purposes and likes...


----------



## CanserDYI

odibrom said:


> Look closer and read the post better, it's not parallel fret slanted, it's a *multiscale* (fan fret) with the perpendicular fret position AT THE BRIDGE. The Ibanez QX series have slanted parallel frets, which means that frets a parallel to each other but at a constant 8 degrees angle with the neck's axis. In this photo, all the frets have different angles with the neck's axis, making it a multiscale or fanned fret, because frets "draw" a fan like distribution...
> 
> As I understand, this is 1/2 inch multiscale. Ormsby have started (as far as I know) this trend of multiscales with Floyd Roses bridges, making the perpendicular fret at the bridge position. On the other hand, Strandberg's had a few models with the perpendicular fret at the nut position... Different designs for different purposes and likes...


I actually think i'd enjoy a multiscale starting at the nut. Barring an F chord or riffing 0s and 1s as i usually do doesnt feel awesome on a regular multiscale nut IMHO.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> I actually think i'd enjoy a multiscale starting at the nut. Barring an F chord or riffing 0s and 1s as i usually do doesnt feel awesome on a regular multiscale nut IMHO.



Think about that for a second and the Ibanez QX slanted fret design doesn't look that weird anymore...


----------



## xzacx

CanserDYI said:


> I actually think i'd enjoy a multiscale starting at the nut. Barring an F chord or riffing 0s and 1s as i usually do doesnt feel awesome on a regular multiscale nut IMHO.



I thought it worked pretty well on Strandberg 6s, but the opposite way seems terrible. But I don't have a great need for fanned frets so maybe it works for some people.


----------



## CanserDYI

xzacx said:


> I thought it worked pretty well on Strandberg 6s, but the opposite way seems terrible. But I don't have a great need for fanned frets so maybe it works for some people.


I have a need, but I don't like the feel of standard multiscales. I'm one that greatly benefits from high tension bass strings and low tension treble strings, but I hate the feeling multiscale brings.


----------



## jco5055

No pics, but today at a store I played a Nik Huber guitar…and oh my god was that amazing


----------



## Perge

Big oof. Those maple boards are sexy


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Perge said:


> View attachment 95690
> 
> 
> Big oof. Those maple boards are sexy


all of them are sexy tbh, and I don't even like ebmms


----------



## odibrom

Perge said:


> View attachment 95690
> 
> 
> Big oof. Those maple boards are sexy



... can't say, pic is too small...


----------



## Perge

odibrom said:


> ... can't say, pic is too small...


Lololol. Was more talking the color/combo vs the literal boards. But yeah, it was either that or an Instagram snapshot. Was kind of hoping the old "post the wrong thing and someone on the internet will correct you" would kick in. Because damnit, those are beautiful guitars. I think the axepalace listing was only 5 of each or something to that effect, but these should just be production IMO. Because once again, they're beautiful guitars.


----------



## odibrom

Perge said:


> Lololol. Was more talking the color/combo vs the literal boards. But yeah, it was either that or an Instagram snapshot. Was kind of hoping the old "post the wrong thing and someone on the internet will correct you" would kick in. Because damnit, those are beautiful guitars. I think the axepalace listing was only 5 of each or something to that effect, but these should just be production IMO. Because once again, they're beautiful guitars.



All cool bro, just messing around. One likes what one likes. Green guitars ain't my thing... yet? But for what is worth, those ain't that bad...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

This would do it.


----------



## CanserDYI

I always thought the Arrow was the superior V


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

CanserDYI said:


> I always thought the Arrow was the superior V


I really like the arrow shape, it and the Randy Rhoads. But the USA model is out of my reach. The one I posted has stainless steel frets and a single pickup. So it’s more my style anyhow.


----------



## odibrom

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> This would do it.



Probably with a maple board...? so to keep the brighter look to it...?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

odibrom said:


> Probably with a maple board...? so to keep the brighter look to it...?


The only maple board I would ever consider is a roasted one. I’m just not a big fan, they look good in some cases (rg550). But just not my thing.


----------



## odibrom

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The only maple board I would ever consider is a roasted one. I’m just not a big fan, they look good in some cases (rg550). But just not my thing.



I didn't mean the guitar was looking bad as it was, only that it maybe could improve visually... maybe... I'd have to do some photoshop to find out...


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Been browsing ESP japans' site and discovered Their sub brand of Navigator.
I've been craving both a white V and a Les Paul custom


----------



## narad

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> Been browsing ESP japans' site and discovered Their sub brand of Navigator.
> I've been craving both a white V and a Les Paul custom
> View attachment 95751
> 
> View attachment 95752



I would go Gibson Historic over Navigator.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

narad said:


> I would go Gibson Historic over Navigator.


I mean I don't have the money for either XD


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

My next guitar is probably this though.
Full fat Eclipse from LTD. I'll probably switch the pickups for a het set though.


----------



## Randy

Eternal GAS


----------



## narad

Randy said:


> Eternal GAS



Was that a Jim O'Connor marble? He's still alive and painting IIRC, even if not doing many guitars for people. Could recreate it?


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Albake21

Seabeast2000 said:


>


Is that the MKI lambo green but on an MKIII shape? Is this actually real??


----------



## Seabeast2000

Albake21 said:


> Is that the MKI lambo green but on an MKIII shape? Is this actually real??



It is, but can't seem to find it anywhere in stock or even listed. I didn't look very hard though. 

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/keith-merrow-km-7-fr-s-mk-iii-hybrid-lambo-green-detail


----------



## BMFan30

Seabeast2000 said:


>


Put your foot on your GAS pedal then go buy you this shit. It's flawless.


----------



## narad




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

BMFan30 said:


> Put your foot on your GAS pedal then go buy you this shit. It's flawless.



Idk where this came from, it's got the KM fishman and the new shape but it's the old color and specs with stainless and a 1500. I know there was a debate around coming back with a KM7 FRS but it was never announced. Looks like you can buy it off the website tho.


----------



## Samark




----------



## maliciousteve

That J Custom RG looks incredible but, the string alignment along the neck is bugging me


----------



## Black Mamba

My inner Robbin Crosby is yearning for these two.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Black Mamba said:


> My inner Robbin Crosby is yearning for these two.


That's great and all, just don't pick up any of his bad habits.


----------



## Leviathus

narad said:


>



This might be one of my favorite Warriors i've ever seen. Trans pink is usually always a win. Would be cool to see the 7-string version.


----------



## Randy




----------



## gunch

explorer with flying v head is actually really good looking


----------



## Kaura

Hngggg, one of these just came across on local classifieds. I know these are fantastic guitars as I own one but I never knew they made one in this finish. I swore that I would never pawn my guitars again but now I'm kinda tempted...


----------



## BigViolin

Hawt Squier.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Hngggg, one of these just came across on local classifieds. I know these are fantastic guitars as I own one but I never knew they made one in this finish. I swore that I would never pawn my guitars again but now I'm kinda tempted...


You'll likely need to take some fine grit sandpaper or similar to get rid of that super sticky feeling on the back of the neck.


----------



## BabUShka

Schecter is on fire lately, really dig the V1 Custom series. Considering selling my Blackjack ATX and buy one of those instead.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BabUShka said:


> Schecter is on fire lately, really dig the V1 Custom series. Considering selling my Blackjack ATX and buy one of those instead.



Which ATX do you have if I may ask? C1? V1?


----------



## BabUShka

Seabeast2000 said:


> Which ATX do you have if I may ask? C1? V1?



I have the ATX C1, satin black with Seymour Duncan SH5 custom in bridge. I also had a Hellraiser C7 and Deluxe C6 earlier. I kept the ATX because it sounds different than all my other guitars. Crispy, big sound. Its Just that ive had it for 10 years ++ and its just hanging there, collecting dust.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Empryrean

Been playing a lot of Guilty Gear... learned the guitar in it was based on a real instrument and not just fictional...


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You'll likely need to take some fine grit sandpaper or similar to get rid of that super sticky feeling on the back of the neck.



Nah, man. Like I said. I already own one of those and don't recall the neck being any sticky when I bought it let alone now 2 years after.


----------



## mbardu

maliciousteve said:


> That J Custom RG looks incredible but, the string alignment along the neck is bugging me



Check neck angle against neck pickup as well.


----------



## technomancer

No idea what quality is like on these, but...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A


technomancer said:


> No idea what quality is like on these, but...
> 
> View attachment 96103



Those are the USA custom run ones, right? Or did they finally make it to mass production?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A
> 
> 
> Those are the USA custom run ones, right? Or did they finally make it to mass production?



Yep USA


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

technomancer said:


> No idea what quality is like on these, but...
> 
> View attachment 96103




Keep in mind this was an import and not USA and I am a huge BCR fanboy, but I got to fuck around on a new superstrat the other week at guitar center and the setup was awful, strings were old, way out of tune from hanging on the wall but it just felt out of this world. Silky smooth frets and back of the neck, very comfortable to play, everything was just right. Granted that's what I expect for the bone dry spec sheet and the cost but I'm probably buying one of theirs. Of course not from guitar center since they don't know how to take care of them and have broken about half the NGDs I've seen in the Facebook groups but Red Blanket and DCGL are both great. 

Apparently the USA production is great and I don't know a single person who's been let down by the custom shop recently. I'd say try before you buy but go in with high hopes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yep USA



Thought so. Saw some dudes on the BCR FB group swearing up and down there's an import line out there, just not being announced or whatever. But there's no concrete evidence... The only evidence is seeing the USA run on their website.


----------



## narad

I'm getting really into BC Rich these days... A vintage Bich came up in Japan, one with the 10 string stuff, and I was planning on nabbing it for $3k, but the auction went up to $7k! I had no idea people paid that sort of thing... now looking into alternatives.

This is a weird/cool one:


----------



## Albake21

I can't stop coming back to this Jackson Wildcard. 27 frets, HS config, Floyd, sparkle finish, I mean what's not to love here? I'd consider changing the hardware to black in the future, but I can't pick between this or making a custom RGA from parts.


----------



## narad

Albake21 said:


> I can't stop coming back to this Jackson Wildcard. 27 frets, HS config, Floyd, sparkle finish, I mean what's not to love here? I'd consider changing the hardware to black in the future, but I can't pick between this or making a custom RGA from parts.



That's a nice one -- pretty sure some forum member owns that one. Single sharkfin annoys me but otherwise really awesome.


----------



## foreright

narad said:


> That's a nice one -- pretty sure some forum member owns that one. Single sharkfin annoys me but otherwise really awesome.



Agree - love the finish but that single inlay really grates - I think a bare board would look awesome on this one.


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> That's a nice one -- pretty sure some forum member owns that one. Single sharkfin annoys me but otherwise really awesome.





foreright said:


> Agree - love the finish but that single inlay really grates - I think a bare board would look awesome on this one.



Guess I'm in the other camp. I much prefer the single sharkfin, keeps it clean while still having a 12th marker. That's how my JBMs are too, I love it because it allows me to not have to commit to a full set of inlays. If needed, I can always add small dot inlay stickers staggered. The full sharkins are a classic for sure, but it looks too cluttered for me.


----------



## mlp187

Albake21 said:


> I can't stop coming back to this Jackson Wildcard. 27 frets, HS config, Floyd, sparkle finish, I mean what's not to love here? I'd consider changing the hardware to black in the future, but I can't pick between this or making a custom RGA from parts.


I have one. It’s fantastic. It came in D standard with 10s, which was cool, but I set it up for E standard with 9s and it is even more buttery smooth. I recommend this guitar, even though it is a bit pricey.


----------



## USMarine75

mlp187 said:


> I have one. It’s fantastic. It came in D standard with 10s, which was cool, but I set it up for E standard with 9s and it is even more buttery smooth. I recommend this guitar, even though it is a bit pricey.



I had preordered one but then cancelled it because of all the import QC issues. Now I'm regretting it lol. Because it does tick every box for me in a shredder... RHS, SH pickup appearance, proper angled neck pickup, ebony board, recessed floyd, sparkles. Yum.


----------



## mlp187

@USMarine75 Well hopefully the used market will yield some minty models at a discount! I’ve seen two used ones on reverb recently. I have no idea why I’m looking, maybe just because I love it so much.


----------



## fabronaut

Albake21 said:


> I can't stop coming back to this Jackson Wildcard. 27 frets, HS config, Floyd, sparkle finish, I mean what's not to love here? I'd consider changing the hardware to black in the future, but I can't pick between this or making a custom RGA from parts.


I can't play for beans and I'm usually not interested in Floyds, but goddamn if they don't have a flawless example at my local shop.

the MIJ Wildcards are not fucking around. it's an amazing guitar but I figure I'll maybe get around to one some day when budget and hopefully playing ability catch up to do it justice.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro




----------



## Randy

More Billy


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

This is SCREECHING my name. HSS, V, coil tap, Kahler, and RED TIGER STRIPES?????

Cheap as fuck, I could easily afford it. My parents would shoot me for more guitars though. They already don't like that I have 2 and insist my bass counts. Like, I play them all and I can actually play half decently now so it's not a waste of time like the last time I had 3.

Fuck.


----------



## Randy

Run away from home. Tons of space to hang guitars under the freeway bridge.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Looking at Flying Vs again.











My usual pawn store stiffy acting again. Not sure if I want the black 1995 Gibson (has a headstock repair), or the white 2014 Edwards already loaded with Duncans. Both just happened to be priced similarly. 

Dammit I should've bought that Ibanez Lawsuit Flying V years ago....


----------



## Mboogie7

TheBolivianSniper said:


> View attachment 96167
> 
> 
> 
> This is SCREECHING my name. HSS, V, coil tap, Kahler, and RED TIGER STRIPES?????
> 
> Cheap as fuck, I could easily afford it. My parents would shoot me for more guitars though. They already don't like that I have 2 and insist my bass counts. Like, I play them all and I can actually play half decently now so it's not a waste of time like the last time I had 3.
> 
> Fuck.



get it. When they get mad, tell them to shut up and have a nice day.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Randy said:


> Run away from home. Tons of space to hang guitars under the freeway bridge.



See my new house will have plenty of guitar space and I have plenty of time and money for it, they'll just get pissed I'm dragging something else along and wasting my money. I mean I shelled out a hell of a lot more already that I didn't have for dumb shit and I don't need anything rn but they'd get annoyed for moving. Also, I'd probably be getting new pickups and a Kahler pro since it has a flyer on rn.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> View attachment 96167
> 
> 
> 
> This is SCREECHING my name. HSS, V, coil tap, Kahler, and RED TIGER STRIPES?????
> 
> Cheap as fuck, I could easily afford it. My parents would shoot me for more guitars though. They already don't like that I have 2 and insist my bass counts. Like, I play them all and I can actually play half decently now so it's not a waste of time like the last time I had 3.
> 
> Fuck.


While I think that an RRV type guitar with HSS pickup configuration is cool, that "tiger stripe" paint job is very poorly done. I'd say skip it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

TheBolivianSniper said:


> My parents would shoot me for more guitars though. They already don't like that I have 2 and insist my bass counts.



They are obviously spending WAY too little time on SSO. Show them just how bad things could be.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's like if the sarlacc had a warrior shaped mouth. I love it. Headstock shape is ass though.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's like if the sarlacc had a warrior shaped mouth. I love it. Headstock shape is ass though.
> View attachment 96201



Whoa - who's doing that?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Whoa - who's doing that?


Nightingale guitars in Australia. He's been doing wild shit with animal skin and bones in epoxy for a while now.


----------



## Leviathus

Been GAS'n for a Bongo 6 for some time now, not sure about what color but i do like the fuschia.


----------



## odibrom

That pickguard ruins the aesthetics, it always reminds me of a toilet seat... sorry, I didn't want to spoil your energy...

It's a cool bass, I think... the color is awesome...


----------



## Leviathus

odibrom said:


> sorry, I didn't want to spoil your energy...


You didn't. Who doesn't know these look like toilet seats by now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Leviathus said:


> Been GAS'n for a Bongo 6 for some time now, not sure about what color but i do like the fuschia.



I used to hate the look of these, but man this actually looks slick. Also helps that the Bongo is the only EBMM bass I really like the sound of.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Leviathus said:


> Been GAS'n for a Bongo 6 for some time now, not sure about what color but i do like the fuschia.


I love the Bongo series, and a good flashy finish, however, there's only one finish for the Bongo: Stealth.


----------



## narad




----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


>



narad's transition to full on blues lawyer is now complete

although I guess I can't talk shit since I'm about to buy a mule resonator lol


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> narad's transition to full on blues lawyer is now complete
> 
> although I guess I can't talk shit since I'm about to buy a mule resonator lol



lol, I may have made that transition previously when I bought a private stock that I only play like 3x a year


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> lol, I may have made that transition previously when I bought a private stock that I only play like 3x a year



You play yours that often?


----------



## gunch

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> View attachment 96139
> View attachment 96140



I unironically love the KH-3 just wish it had a forearm contour

Also Will Haven and Crowbar have me gassin for an SG 






If Epi keeps this line into next year a dark brown metallic or cherry fudge analogue would be siccc


----------



## gunshow86de

Prelawsuit Ecipses (Eclipsi?) are so nice.






narad said:


>




I'm more partial to the Alamo, but I've been considering preordering one of the Duesenberg lap steels for a few months now. Just wish I could try one in person.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Looking at Flying Vs again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My usual pawn store stiffy acting again. Not sure if I want the black 1995 Gibson (has a headstock repair), or the white 2014 Edwards already loaded with Duncans. Both just happened to be priced similarly.
> 
> Dammit I should've bought that Ibanez Lawsuit Flying V years ago....





gunshow86de said:


>



I watched that last night. Pretty cool, ESP USA is awesomely good.


----------



## NoodleFace

I dont know why I have GAS for this, something about the strange color combo, and it has all the features I usually look for.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NoodleFace said:


> I dont know why I have GAS for this, something about the strange color combo, and it has all the features I usually look for.
> 
> View attachment 96387


when you want a schecter avenger but get sponsored by legator


----------



## USMarine75

Deciding on the NT or Floyd version of the LTD Eclipse 87.

Rainbow crackle FTW


----------



## CanserDYI

NoodleFace said:


> I dont know why I have GAS for this, something about the strange color combo, and it has all the features I usually look for.
> 
> View attachment 96387


I love this guy's music until the singing/rapping starts. Man I feel like that's just a really common thing in "djent" these days. "Sounds sick, woah that part was awesome, dang hell yeah, woah wait why'd you start singing, guy no! Stop singing! "


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

USMarine75 said:


> Deciding on the NT or Floyd version of the LTD Eclipse 87.
> 
> Rainbow crackle FTW


If I grab one I’m going for the floyd, I like the non recessed style. Comfy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Why does the Weezer guy of all people have one of the coolest looking Rhoads?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why does the Weezer guy of all people have one of the coolest looking Rhoads?


 Just looks like the new crackle rr24 production model.
https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/shape/rhoads/pro-series-rhoads-rr24-crackle/2914445527


----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> Just looks like the new crackle rr24 production model.
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/shape/rhoads/pro-series-rhoads-rr24-crackle/2914445527



Yup, you too @HeHasTheJazzHands can be just as cool as the Weezer guy, for just the price of an Import guitar  !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh wow, I thought it was some custom deal.  Must actually be a decent guitar if he's playing it the whole set.


----------



## mbardu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh wow, I thought it was some custom deal.  Must actually be a decent guitar if he's playing it the whole set.



If they pick one that's not a lemon and set it up well...I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't work!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh wow, I thought it was some custom deal.  Must actually be a decent guitar if he's playing it the whole set.



You don't need a Ferrari to drive to the corner store.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mbardu said:


> If they pick one that's not a lemon and set it up well...I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't work!





MaxOfMetal said:


> You don't need a Ferrari to drive to the corner store.



It's mostly the horror stories I heard about import Jacksons. Unless they've gotten better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's mostly the horror stories I heard about import Jacksons. Unless they've gotten better.



People with their own techs don't care about off the shelf quality. 

This feels like the "Metallica setting up their own rigs" discussion.

Rockstars aren't like us.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's mostly the horror stories I heard about import Jacksons. Unless they've gotten better.


They're still hit or miss tbh. I would never buy one without trying it in person. The mirror kelly I tried a few months ago was fucking abysmal, but most of the other new stuff I've tried was solid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> They're still hit or miss tbh. I would never buy one without trying it in person.



Very much noted. Was looking at that James Hetfield tribute V for a bit but the QC stories turn me away


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Very much noted. Was looking at that James Hetfield tribute V for a bit but the QC stories turn me away



Buy from MF or Sweetwater. Send any lemons back.


----------



## Samark

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why does the Weezer guy of all people have one of the coolest looking Rhoads?



I remember looking at this picture about 15 years ago, hoping we would see crackle finishes become popular again. That Rhoads is awesome


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

I like how Schecter puts out stuff where I seem to be out of the target demo yet I want it. This is not the case here, it keeps calling me in a Trent Reznor kind of way.


----------



## BigViolin

RE: Jackson QC

I picked up a black SL7 about 6 months ago, right about when they were discontinued for the new colors. I just wanted 25.5" 7 string Soloist with a oil finished neck and a floyd. The big reverse headstock was a bonus and I would have loved big sharks but whatever.

Sample size of one but shit, it's really good and for sub 1k it's pretty damn great. The cheap floyd has zero issues except some rough threads which I expected, solid SD pups, even the binding work while not custom shop perfect has no obvious flaws. The guitar feels solid, and just does what it should.

The one flaw would be how they rout the trem cavity as it isn't wide enough and with 5 springs the bass side outside spring rubs slighty on the body. I use 4 springs with 7s so just removed one and set up with my strings and all is well.

So if a pro series Jackson checks enough boxes for you and you can set up a guitar and accept the minor issues that many ~1K import guitars have then I say give it a shot. A good return policy will protect you from a lemon and sometimes you just need a Jackson to do Jackson shit.

Still waiting on the Loomis Pro Soloist.


----------



## mmr007

Can't find just an actual pic but I really want that iceman this one man band is playing (a marduk cover)....some sort of custom (it says something other than Ibanez on the headstock) but that camo paint is sick


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mmr007 said:


> Can't find just an actual pic but I really want that iceman this one man band is playing (a marduk cover)....some sort of custom (it says something other than Ibanez on the headstock) but that camo paint is sick




Nope, it's an Ibanez. It looks a bit fucky because of the camo, but it's definitely an Ibanez.


----------



## mmr007

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nope, it's an Ibanez. It looks a bit fucky because of the camo, but it's definitely an Ibanez.


I don't see it. I keep watching to see if I see it (also for other reasons) and I swear I cannot see the word Ibanez or the proper font. Maybe the camo is REALLY doing its job


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mmr007 said:


> I don't see it. I keep watching to see if I see it (also for other reasons) and I swear I cannot see the word Ibanez or the proper font. Maybe the camo is REALLY doing its job


----------



## Randy




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Randy said:


> View attachment 96511



Damn, he even had good taste in beer.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

GAS satiated for now. HSS Kahler tiger stripe Rhoads GAS, to be exact. Now all I need is fresh saddles, a new cam, locking tuners, a new pickguard, fresh pickups, completely new electronics, and a military style decal.


----------



## mmr007

TheBolivianSniper said:


> GAS satiated for now. HSS Kahler tiger stripe Rhoads GAS, to be exact. Now all I need is fresh saddles, a new cam, locking tuners, a new pickguard, fresh pickups, completely new electronics, and a military style decal.
> View attachment 96512


so you got it?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mmr007 said:


> so you got it?



That I did, 425 shipped, it's in perfect condition and the demo video actually sounded really good, idk what his amp was but the stock pickups sounded pretty aggressive and clear, like some sort of hot ceramic, not muddy or loose at all plus he said the Kahler holds tune pretty damn well


----------



## BigViolin

Randy said:


> View attachment 96511



Hey man, I thought I had the corner on Delap gas around here.

Wanna build me one?  One normal neck would be fine.


----------



## Randy

BigViolin said:


> Hey man, I thought I had the corner on Delap gas around here.
> 
> Wanna build me one?  One normal neck would be fine.



Sure, after I build myself one first.


----------



## BigViolin

Ok, along those lines, how 'bout a Klein? 

Seriously though, I'm getting closer to actually chasing something Delap-like. Any thoughts on who? I've considered reaching out to Artinger but after that I'm at a loss. Also I struggle a bit with the ethics of using that design, though I don't really know any details other than hearing he wasn't very keen on the Carvin fatboy.


----------



## Randy

Haven't looked much in recent years, tbh. It's tough since most big name guys will be a 'hey that's kinda like..." etc type build but still their flavor of it (like Forshage), which is kinda eh for top dollar if you're after a specific look. Been a while since I've seen a guy that just builds whatever shape you're after a la Ran but I'm sure they're out there.

I do have a Delap and another Klein in the works though. I pretty much finished a second Klein build that was supposed to be all Variax guts but I cheaped out on where I sourced them from and they arrived DOA, so it's shelved. 

I'll post some stuff about the Delap build as it progresses. Not sure how long it'll be before it's something I can noodle on but hoping to have it modeled and maybe some wood chips soon.


----------



## BigViolin

That’s very cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Randy said:


> View attachment 96511


Allan had some sick baritones, but this is the clear winner.


----------



## Noodler

Built this tonight and I'm fighting the urge to order it....... It's a satin black S type, original floyd, gold hardware, 25.5 scale, and EMG 57/66 set.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

once my current mods are complete I'm looking at a Charvel model 6 hardcore, or if one pops up another fusion, but honestly if the Hondo is as good once I'm done fucking around with it as I think it's gonna be I might not even get the model 6 or fusion 

but so far I have 2 things crossed off my list: the hybrid Avenger and a tiger stripe v

model 6 pic bc why not 







One of these bad boys is gonna be up next assuming I can find one, if not I'm gonna have to get an ormsby 






And after that I want a kelly 




and with all that done I will have every guitar I want and I will be learning how to play good and not be an idiot with a stick and too much fancy stuff 


but I know damn well I'm gonna buy the first cheap piece of 80s garbage I find on Facebook and it'll be just as good as something on the list and I will be more happy


----------



## mmr007

I thought I liked the Hanneman soloist but I saw this framed ad on reverb and I remember this ad from when I was a kid and well......must find one of these and I know there are a lot of kahler haters but that look just works for me and a single humbucker makes this perfect...how to find how to find....


----------



## narad

mmr007 said:


> I thought I liked the Hanneman soloist but I saw this framed ad on reverb and I remember this ad from when I was a kid and well......must find one of these and I know there are a lot of kahler haters but that look just works for me and a single humbucker makes this perfect...how to find how to find....



So... are they going to tell us the other way of saying speed, tasteful note selection, and phrasing? Like don't leave me hanging


----------



## mmr007

narad said:


> So... are they going to tell us the other way of saying speed, tasteful note selection, and phrasing? Like don't leave me hanging


Everyone knows the answer is a Kerry King solo...oh wait I thought it said tasteless note selection and phrasing. My bad. I guess in that case I'm like you...don't know the answer to their query.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dammit now i want a harp and the superball


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

John said:


>



What is that???


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Randy said:


> Haven't looked much in recent years, tbh. It's tough since most big name guys will be a 'hey that's kinda like..." etc type build but still their flavor of it (like Forshage), which is kinda eh for top dollar if you're after a specific look. Been a while since I've seen a guy that just builds whatever shape you're after a la Ran but I'm sure they're out there.
> 
> I do have a Delap and another Klein in the works though. I pretty much finished a second Klein build that was supposed to be all Variax guts but I cheaped out on where I sourced them from and they arrived DOA, so it's shelved.
> 
> I'll post some stuff about the Delap build as it progresses. Not sure how long it'll be before it's something I can noodle on but hoping to have it modeled and maybe some wood chips soon.



FWIW I'm certain Waghorn will build any shape but dunno if you'd chance going outside CONUS


----------



## mmr007

odibrom said:


> What is that???


It's an old meme of some poorly translated floyd rose copy....google it and you'll see


----------



## John

mmr007 said:


> It's an old meme of some poorly translated floyd rose copy....google it and you'll see



Dank memes aside, I would've liked to try one of Eric's guitars firsthand for lulz if nothing else- something about the 'so bad it's actually good' sort of thing I suppose, not unlike watching _The Room_ for example. Sadly, he passed away last year so any hope for more new instruments as his handiwork will no longer be possible.


----------



## zxcvbnm




----------



## BigViolin

F Bass gas is a different sort, a rare but very intense variant. Best of luck!

Watch out for Fodera, you could be compromised.


----------



## RobDobble6S7




----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made the mistake of trying a Mesa TC50 today, and now I want the TC100 (mostly for the power soak option). Can definitely get into Mesa mark territory no problem. It wasn't as gnarly and raw as my mk3 can get but I also didn't have to crank the master volume to get very usable metal tones. Tonewars made the TC100 seem like it didn't have enough gain as the jp2c, but I found it had more than enough gain to do the riffs I wanted.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> I made the mistake of trying a Mesa TC50 today, and now I want the TC100 (mostly for the power soak option). Can definitely get into Mesa mark territory no problem. It wasn't as gnarly and raw as my mk3 can get but I also didn't have to crank the master volume to get very usable metal tones. Tonewars made the TC100 seem like it didn't have enough gain as the jp2c, but I found it had more than enough gain to do the riffs I wanted.


Yeah those are fucking sick...i kept going between that and a Mark 5:25, and ultimately went with the 5:25 for size/wattage needs, but always wish I got that triple crown...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah those are fucking sick...i kept going between that and a Mark 5:25, and ultimately went with the 5:25 for size/wattage needs, but always wish I got that triple crown...


Yeah I don't NEED a triple crown, but it's basically able to get into mark territory with a way better master volume control and power soak, which is like 99% of my complaints about my mk3. That thing needs to be cranked hella loud to sound good and it's not feasible unless I record directly into my loadbox. All of my other amps let me fuck around with actual speakers without making me go deaf with earplugs in, but noo, the mark demands stupid levels of volume.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just got the 6-string one. love it to bits. Def gonna get the 7-string one.


----------



## josh1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just got the 6-string one. love it to bits. Def gonna get the 7-string one.


I've been going back and forth on the charcoal six string for months.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

josh1 said:


> I've been going back and forth on the charcoal six string for months.



I'm surprised at how much I like it. It's really worth it, especially if you can get one on sale or find a B-stock.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm surprised at how much I like it. It's really worth it, especially if you can get one on sale or find a B-stock.



The 7 I played actually felt really really great, very low action, a little buzzy but great resonance and sustain. Didn't plug it in but pickups are the easiest change.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> The 7 I played actually felt really really great, very low action, a little buzzy but great resonance and sustain. Didn't plug it in but pickups are the easiest change.



Neck pickup is great, but I tend to be easy to please there. Bridge pickup is adequate. A bit loose in the low end. Gonna be trying the SD SH-11 again to see how it fares.

And yeah, mine had almost perfect low action out the box. I had to go down a little more and loosen the truss rod very slightly, but almost nothing compared to other guitars I had to set up.


----------



## Samark

From Hiendguitar


----------



## Spicypickles

Anderson’s finishes are fucking magical


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> Anderson’s finishes are fucking magical



Yeah, everyone talks about PRS's stained finishes, but Tom's work is absolute art.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## mbardu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, everyone talks about PRS's stained finishes, but Tom's work is absolute art.



Their translucent fades with subtle sparkles omg...


----------



## narad

I've been trying to research good refinish ideas for star shapes, especially 22 fret ones (which puts the HB back below the waist of the guitar, gives it a certain look). These are pretty cool - 80's Charvels:














Not sure what the ideal colors would be.


----------



## odibrom

Certainly not with THAT headsock, they all look awkward.


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> Certainly not with THAT headsock, they all look awkward.



I don't have a huge amount of say in headstock, but it's not that one.


----------



## BigViolin

Charvel strat and coke bottle are both acceptable. 

I say metallic silver or charcoal metallic for the base with something orange, pink, red, purple etc for the bolt.


----------



## narad

Naturally Kiesels don't belong in the "post your GAS" thread, but I'll make an exception on this one for the really cool palette:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Naturally Kiesels don't belong in the "post your GAS" thread, but I'll make an exception on this one for the really cool palette:



So close.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> So close.
> 
> View attachment 96868



That's a plus in my book lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> That's a plus in my book lol



Same. 

I'm sort of shocked we haven't seen a "Jazz" Kiesel yet, unless I missed it.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Same.
> 
> I'm sort of shocked we haven't seen a "Jazz" Kiesel yet, unless I missed it.



I mean I'm basically shopping around finish ideas for my white ESP star. I thought the Kiesel splatter probably looked best, but I'm not against doing a Jazz star either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I mean I'm basically shopping around finish ideas for my white ESP star. I thought the Kiesel splatter probably looked best, but I'm not against doing a Jazz star either.



Dude, that would be fucking legendary.


----------



## narad

this:






vs.


----------



## Seabeast2000

haha, that is awesome. Is that referred to as a "jazz" theme? I thought there was a guy who kind of started that overall art style back in the 80s but forgot his name.


----------



## narad

Seabeast2000 said:


> haha, that is awesome. Is that referred to as a "jazz" theme? I thought there was a guy who kind of started that overall art style back in the 80s but forgot his name.



Yea, it's called Jazz, or sometimes called Solo / Solo Jazz, because it was on the Solo brand cups.


----------



## Seabeast2000

narad said:


> Yea, it's called Jazz, or sometimes called Solo / Solo Jazz, because it was on the Solo brand cups.



Doooo eeet!!!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> I've been trying to research good refinish ideas for star shapes, especially 22 fret ones (which puts the HB back below the waist of the guitar, gives it a certain look). These are pretty cool - 80's Charvels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the ideal colors would be.


I’d go black background with a bolt fading from almost white light blue to dark blue.


----------



## narad

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’d go black background with a bolt fading from almost white light blue to dark blue.



That'd be cool too. Every day it's something else in my mind. Seeing a lot of cool patterns on guns / retro patterns:


----------



## technomancer

Do the Solo cup finish...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Do the Solo cup finish...



 x 100


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

+1 for the solo cup finish. It goes full circle from fucking hilarious to actually pretty cool


----------



## technomancer

With bonus points if you have the Solo logo somewhere on the guitar


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.


Both of those are really cool.


----------



## Samark




----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> With bonus points if you have the Solo logo somewhere on the guitar



One thing in the solo jazz's favor is that the squidstock is kind of like a little cup shape (at least as far as headstock shapes go):






so I could just do the usual cup logo across it in a nice homage. Probably it's just going to get too ridiculous in my mind and I'll go back to splatter lol


----------



## possumkiller

Been gassing for an 80s shredder. Been thinking about building a partscaster in a Charvel/Kramer style.

If I put my wife's name on it, she can't say no.


----------



## narad

possumkiller said:


> Been gassing for an 80s shredder. Been thinking about building a partscaster in a Charvel/Kramer style.
> 
> If I put my wife's name on it, she can't say no.
> 
> View attachment 96911
> View attachment 96912



Hey! That's Horizon... font!

Looks great man


----------



## odibrom

possumkiller said:


> If I put my wife's name on it, she can't say no.



Interesting approach, please keep us posted on how it works out...


----------



## possumkiller

narad said:


> Hey! That's Horizon... font!
> 
> Looks great man


I was more aiming for Terminator 1984, but that's cool too.


----------



## narad

possumkiller said:


> I was more aiming for Terminator 1984, but that's cool too.



How's your wife feel about being thematically related to the Terminator?


----------



## possumkiller

narad said:


> How's your wife feel about being thematically related to the Terminator?


She hates the series but the first one is her favourite.


----------



## Noodler

Traded in my Sterling 7 string Majesty on this beauty today. Epiphone Prophecy Extura.

I'll take some pics this weekend and do an official NGD sometime soon.


----------



## NickS

^Nice choice, those things look pretty damn tempting!! I just picked up an Epi Explorer with a Het Set in it, can't wait to try it out....


----------



## Noodler

NickS said:


> ^Nice choice, those things look pretty damn tempting!! I just picked up an Epi Explorer with a Het Set in it, can't wait to try it out....


The guitar plays really nice. I'm a little underwhelmed by 2 of the 3 Fishman voicing's. the Single coil and vintage PAF voicings just sound like dB cuts but the standard modern voicing seems pretty decent so far. I'll tweak my amp some later and I'm sure they'll sound just fine.


----------



## 3bolt79

Well, I have such bad GAS that I’ve bought 3 guitars this month, and 4 guitars last month. What have I acquired in the last 2 months? Well, 5 Ibanez guitars (including a 7 string) and a 1979 Stratocaster, and a left handed strat for my daughter. I did sell a couple last month though that I wasn’t playing anymore. Generally I do one a month. 

Daughter decided to go back to playing righty, so I took the lefty strat and traded it in on a Jem Jr for her. That was one of the 7 I bought.


----------



## mbardu

Hhhhnnnnnnnngggggg


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

possumkiller said:


> Been gassing for an 80s shredder. Been thinking about building a partscaster in a Charvel/Kramer style.
> 
> If I put my wife's name on it, she can't say no.
> 
> View attachment 96911
> View attachment 96912


The single hum is looking sharp.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Noodler said:


> Traded in my Sterling 7 string Majesty on this beauty today. Epiphone Prophecy Extura.
> 
> I'll take some pics this weekend and do an official NGD sometime soon.


That’s on point! Who needs a Gibson when Epiphone is putting out better looking guitars?


----------



## Noodler

And for cheaper too with quality components!


----------



## Backsnack

Ever the Agile whore, I really like their upcoming Strandberg knockoffs.

Where else can you can a headless stainless steel fanned fret 7 with Fluences and roasted/laminated necks for under a grand?!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

mbardu said:


> View attachment 96980
> 
> 
> Hhhhnnnnnnnngggggg



what is this? Headstock looks vaguely Ibanez?


----------



## odibrom

TheInvisibleHand said:


> what is this? Headstock looks vaguely Ibanez?



The heel, however, does not... nor the body's silhuete/contour...


----------



## mmr007

possumkiller said:


> Been gassing for an 80s shredder. Been thinking about building a partscaster in a Charvel/Kramer style.
> 
> If I put my wife's name on it, she can't say no.
> 
> View attachment 96911
> View attachment 96912


Do the Hxx version


----------



## mmr007

Never been a huge fan of these but I HAVE been on an obnoxious epiphone les paul kick and I saw a Gibson version up close at the Hollywood GC today and I really liked it so......

And I think I want this so I am keeping my eye out......


----------



## Noodler

mmr007 said:


> Never been a huge fan of these but I HAVE been on an obnoxious epiphone les paul kick and I saw a Gibson version up close at the Hollywood GC today and I really liked it so......
> 
> And I think I want this so I am keeping my eye out......



I can vouch for the Prophecy range of Epiphone being really quality guitars for the money. I'm loving my Extura so far.


----------



## mbardu

TheInvisibleHand said:


> what is this? Headstock looks vaguely Ibanez?





odibrom said:


> The heel, however, does not... nor the body's silhuete/contour...



It's a Kiesel Delos.

I have absolutely 0 need for a 25.5" scale H-H bolt on, but this red sparkle with flame roasted neck are pretty insane.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Useless


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really like the way multiscale flows with star shapes but I'll prob just do a hardtail build. I have enough floyd loaded 6 stringers


----------



## NickS

^Needs a reverse headstock.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NickS said:


> ^Needs a reverse headstock.....


perhaps.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I'd be a lot more likely to buy a balaguer if they'd do sharkfin inlays.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soul_lip_mike said:


> I'd be a lot more likely to buy a balaguer if they'd do sharkfin inlays.



Come on, go all out and get the LEDs. It's 1996 all over again.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> I really like the way multiscale flows with star shapes but I'll prob just do a hardtail build. I have enough floyd loaded 6 stringers
> View attachment 97022
> View attachment 97023



The multiscale with reverse headstock. That's the one...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

KnightBrolaire said:


> I really like the way multiscale flows with star shapes but I'll prob just do a hardtail build. I have enough floyd loaded 6 stringers
> View attachment 97022
> View attachment 97023



Lawsuit incoming from Ibanez? Nah...they already ripped the balls out of almost everyone.


----------



## Estilo

mmr007 said:


> Never been a huge fan of these but I HAVE been on an obnoxious epiphone les paul kick and I saw a Gibson version up close at the Hollywood GC today and I really liked it so......
> 
> And I think I want this so I am keeping my eye out......



Damn a used one with EMG 81/85 swapped in has just popped up for sale for US$310. Tempting.


----------



## dr_game0ver

310$... In France is closer to 500/600€...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the esp usa configurator is dangerous to my wallet.


----------



## Samark




----------



## odibrom

Samark said:


> View attachment 97121



What are those switches for? Honest question, not trying to diminish the post.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

If you go to the bottom of this page, and slower swipe down, you see a great looking strat esque guitar, only to be let down by a down syndrome headstock. C'est la vie, I guess.


----------



## profwoot

Did James Tyler really need to put his name on the headstock 8 times? It looks kinda like a headstock blank that he didn't want to actually shape because then he could only fit his name on there 6 times. Never heard of the guy but I'm guessing giant douche?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

profwoot said:


> I'm guessing giant douche?



Everyone kind of assumes that, but having met him at NAMM a few times, the dude is as chill and humble as they come. Genuinely seems like he's having a blast and doesn't take anything serious.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

John Browne claims that Fryette is going to be putting out a 4 channel Ultralead eventually.


----------



## CanserDYI

Aside from his name on there about 50 times, thats a fugging terrible headstock shape.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I told my wife via text while she was at work, that "We need to have a serious talk when you get home tonight". When she got home and I told her that I had LP GAS really bad and that it wasn't subsiding, she said some stuff that forced me to quickly reevaluate what exactly justified an emergency text alert. 

Anyway... No way that I can afford a Gibson at this time so been looking at Edwards and Epi's instead. The lemon burst, bourbon burst, and iced tea finishes are my faves. I doubt that I'll be able to do anything unless I can get some other gear sold first but a guy can dream. Oh well... As I said to my wife just moments before I thought I saw her roll her eyes... "We'll just have to get through this together".


----------



## CanserDYI

Get an edwards! Theyre fantastic guitars. I grew up with an Epi LPC and genuinely loved that thing, too, but edwards are something else!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

CanserDYI said:


> Get an edwards! Theyre fantastic guitars. I grew up with an Epi LPC and genuinely loved that thing, too, but edwards are something else!



I need to have you speak to my wife because all of my selling points are falling flat right now. So... the ones that are showing up on reverb are mostly in Japan and that's gonna be a no-go. But the one above is here in the states. It's a 2009 but is priced above what I can even begin to afford for a guitar atm. One thing that I've noticed about most Edwards I've seen is that the frets/ boards looks super solid and well made/ well finished.


----------



## NoodleFace

The ESP E-II Horizon 7 is really doing it for me, probably my next purchase


----------



## CanserDYI

NoodleFace said:


> The ESP E-II Horizon 7 is really doing it for me, probably my next purchase


Man, thats a nice top.


----------



## bastardbullet

I don’t need it but, dang i want it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NoodleFace said:


> The ESP E-II Horizon 7 is really doing it for me, probably my next purchase



Had one of these for a minute. Built like a tank.


----------



## StevenC

Samark said:


> View attachment 97121


This ticks a lot of boxes for me.

And I'm going to say this one more time for the people in the back. It's an ugly headstock on purpose. In the late 80s Fender started enforcing their trademarks and Suhr, Anderson, Schecter, the rest, and Tyler all scrambled to come up with a new headstock. Most of them came up with a "not Fender" headstock that followed basically the same lines but enough not to get sued. 

Tyler had a different idea, to do something different. The same can be seen on the headstock he designed for Schecter in the late 80s before they went to their current strat headstock. He used the logo even when he had a Fender headstock because whole other companies were trying to make better Fenders, he wanted you to know it was a Tyler.


----------



## xzacx

StevenC said:


> This ticks a lot of boxes for me.
> 
> And I'm going to say this one more time for the people in the back. It's an ugly headstock on purpose. In the late 80s Fender started enforcing their trademarks and Suhr, Anderson, Schecter, the rest, and Tyler all scrambled to come up with a new headstock. Most of them came up with a "not Fender" headstock that followed basically the same lines but enough not to get sued.
> 
> Tyler had a different idea, to do something different. The same can be seen on the headstock he designed for Schecter in the late 80s before they went to their current strat headstock. He used the logo even when he had a Fender headstock because whole other companies were trying to make better Fenders, he wanted you to know it was a Tyler.



The Tyler headstock is one of the coolest in all of guitars to me, I don't get why people can't appreciate it. I think it's so cool how the graphics wrap around it too—who else does that? Looks so much cooler than the Suhrs of the world who just change it a little bit and it just looks like a bad version of a Fender rather than something original. It helps that it's attached to some of the nicest guitars with the best 6 string necks ever too.


----------



## NoodleFace

MaxOfMetal said:


> Had one of these for a minute. Built like a tank.


Why'd you get rid of it? Just curious, I know it's a foolish question in the gas thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NoodleFace said:


> Why'd you get rid of it? Just curious, I know it's a foolish question in the gas thread.



I just didn't really bond with it, and there weren't many on Reverb at the time, so I let it go for about what I paid. It reminded me a lot of my old SLAT3-7, a great guitar that I just never went to grab off the rack.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## beerandbeards




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Well fuck ^


----------



## josh1

Finally was able to check this Schecter out in person today. It's beautiful but man is it heavy. Too heavy.


----------



## StevenC

josh1 said:


> Finally was able to check this Schecter out in person today. It's beautiful but man is it heavy. Too heavy.


In my experience, old Schecters were heavy.


----------



## josh1

StevenC said:


> In my experience, old Schecters were heavy.


I'm use to Ibanez guitars and headless guitars so this was kind of a shock to me. It was like picking up a Les Paul. If weight isn't an issue with anyone else, it is a striking instrument and is a super good price for what you get. It looks a lot more expensive than a $899 guitar.


----------



## mmr007

An oldie but goodie...think I need to do this


----------



## Wucan

I just wanna spend $250 to buy this guy and mod it to my heart's content but it's only available in Europe... why you do this to me, Fender?


----------



## Samark

New Axepalace run


----------



## MrWulf

Tempting, ngl. It look like it have a 7 version


----------



## John




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Samark said:


> New Axepalace run
> 
> View attachment 97211
> View attachment 97212


I would’ve bought one of those if I wasn’t already maxed out on Floyd guitars.


----------



## dirtool

Sad they don't have seven strings option, it ticked every boxes but missing one string.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Mboogie7

mmr007 said:


>



Fuuuuuuck that’s tasty


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> New Axepalace run
> 
> View attachment 97211
> View attachment 97212



Love that they went with an RGA body for a custom spec, but I hope some others have better tops than those seem to be. That was definitely my worry hearing an RGA run... Ibanez is not really known for thick billets of high quality maple.


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> Love that they went with an RGA body for a custom spec, but I hope some others have better tops than those seem to be. That was definitely my worry hearing an RGA run... Ibanez is not really known for thick billets of high quality maple.



Just me or does the matte finish make these look really low end? I even like the color but the finishing seems like something out of a way lower tier line, especially when combined with not-amazing tops.


----------



## StevenC

xzacx said:


> Just me or does the matte finish make these look really low end? I even like the color but the finishing seems like something out of a way lower tier line, especially when combined with not-amazing tops.


It's a mix of the finish and the terrible RGA carve that only gets used on cheaper models.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Maybe it's late but I do want a guitar with an Evertune. And the look of this RGD is looking mighty fine right now.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Maybe it's late but I do want a guitar with an Evertune. And the look of this RGD is looking mighty fine right now.


Sabian from Alpha Wolf uses this for their drop g with an f stuff. Ngl its tempting as it is a very clean looking guitar with good inlays, especially for an Ibby


----------



## Randy

Don't judge me


----------



## Albake21

Randy said:


> Don't judge me
> 
> View attachment 97343


100% want, but give me 24 frets... hell make it 27


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Randy said:


> Don't judge me
> 
> View attachment 97343


I want that...


----------



## odibrom

Albake21 said:


> 100% want, but give me 24 frets... hell make it 27



With only a bridge pickup, you could go as far as 36 frets without problem... although it might be useful a bigger cutaway in the lower horn...


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Aw hell naw they turnt spunch bomb into a startocaster


----------



## John

Too bad Dean Guitars lacked the wisdom to follow though on actually making this ML (before the litigation tripe with Rita at least), instead they settled with passing it off as a subpar April Fool's post.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Mboogie7

John said:


> Too bad Dean Guitars lacked the wisdom to follow though on actually making this ML (before the litigation tripe with Rita at least), instead they settled with passing it off as a subpar April Fool's post.



can’t stand that shape/headstock but hot damn that guitar is cool.


----------



## John

Mboogie7 said:


> can’t stand that shape/headstock but hot damn that guitar is cool.



I dislike almost all of them, same reasons as well including a few others. This has been the only exception that would come to mind.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

John said:


> Too bad Dean Guitars lacked the wisdom to follow though on actually making this ML (before the litigation tripe with Rita at least), instead they settled with passing it off as a subpar April Fool's post.


Lisa Frank called. She said she either wants them to do it right, or fuck off.

EDIT: I'd rock a Lisa Frank Burst Tiger Stripe (just remove the nauseatingly cutesy tiger cub).


----------



## narad

New Alexi sigs:






In true SSO fashion, I for sure would have bought it if I could get the good pinstripes but with the neck pickup config.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> New Alexi sigs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In true SSO fashion, I for sure would have bought it if I could get the good pinstripes but with the neck pickup config.


I also would have bought it if it were a Javier Reyes strat.


----------



## mmr007

Randy said:


> Don't judge me
> 
> View attachment 97343


I won't judge you but if you get it you HAVE to put a pair of puffy googley eyes with lashes on the headstock...honestly without the spongebob motif that would be an instant must have for me...Hxx strat...yellow, big headstock....excuse me I need some alone time now.


----------



## Masoo2

Shijie Guitars out of China(?). Budget/mid-range imports with roasted maple necks, nice finish options, and the oh so nice Schecter/Tom Anderson aesthetic.

Basically the exact guitars I wish Schecter would import to the US instead of leaving Japanese domestic market exclusive. It's the perfect super strat aesthetic but practically unobtainium in the US if you aren't willing to pay Tom Anderson prices or import from Japan.

No clue if these are any decent or not, but the prices I've seen are about double the cost of my NK .strandberg* copy with a roasted maple neck, roasted flamed maple fretboard, decent quilt veneer, etc. which is a shame as I'd really like to give them a try but don't want to risk that much dough without the guarantee of a return policy.






Corona Guitars out of South Korea offers these really nice Suhr Modern T meets Charvel DK24/Ibanez AZ models. Been thinking about picking one up but I'm not sure which finish I'd opt for, probably pink. Again, basically my perfect modern tele-type guitar.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I run a Guitar of the Week Contest over on the Ibanez RG Group on FB and get serious G.A.S every week. So for you Ibanez guys:


----------



## mmr007

I love the ibby on the beach pic and thank you for noticing this has turned into a purple GAS thread and keeping the theme going.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 97495


That Jemini pedal is insanely priced on Reverb last I saw. It's literally just a Keeley modded TS9 and DS-1 -- and you can't even stack them. Why Ibanez didn't go ahead and have an option for "and"/"or" operation is beyond me. I guess, when it was still being sold, you could just bought two, and then stacked two modded TS9s, two modded DS-1s, a DS-1 into a TS9, or vice versa. Satch's signature Vox pedals were also just a Tube Screamer and a DS-1.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have a distinct lack of stratty single coil guitars, so I kind of want to do a neon green strat build. Thinking about chucking some of the fluence single coils in it. Although lollars or bardens could be good too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have a distinct lack of stratty single coil guitars, so I kind of want to do a neon green strat build. Thinking about chucking some of the fluence single coils in it. Although lollars or bardens could be good too.



I have EMG single coils, and I really like them, especially if you replace the boring tone controls with a couple of EMGs EQs/preamps. They add a lot more versatility.


----------



## mbardu

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I have EMG single coils, and I really like them, especially if you replace the boring tone controls with a couple of EMGs EQs/preamps. They add a lot more versatility.



This pickguard agrees.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mbardu said:


> This pickguard agrees.


I essentially have two of them, though I swapped the SA in the bridge and neck out for SLVs. I've contemplated getting a few more SAs from EMG just in case I ever decided to go SLV/SA/SA or all SA.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That Jemini pedal is insanely priced on Reverb last I saw. It's literally just a Keeley modded TS9 and DS-1 -- and you can't even stack them. Why Ibanez didn't go ahead and have an option for "and"/"or" operation is beyond me. I guess, when it was still being sold, you could just bought two, and then stacked two modded TS9s, two modded DS-1s, a DS-1 into a TS9, or vice versa. Satch's signature Vox pedals were also just a Tube Screamer and a DS-1.


Everything discontinued with Vai's name on it is crazy money. But you can stack them, you just can't change the order.


----------



## Blytheryn




----------



## Kellz

Please talk me out of this one. I'm hard GAS'ing this Ibanez AZ. I picked up the guitar again after more than 15 years, went straight for a 7 string - Schecter SLS Elite C-7 in standard A tuning, which I bought new not even 3 months ago and love it to death for heavy modern stuff (Erra, Spiritbox mostly). I play it every day for at least an hour.

Since I found out about the Ibanez AZ line I fell in love with this model, the finish, which is not for everyone, I just love it aswell as the gold hardware, SS frets, the roasted neck, pretty much everything about it, similar to my SLS Elite.

I want it as my 2nd main guitar for regular tuning non heavy stuff, here comes my conflict, I'm basically new (again) to playing the guitar and spending another ~1250€ just feels wrong. I got the funds but I'm a reasonable person and I always look for a sale. Buying used 2nd hand is not an option, it's either this guitar or none.

Yesterday I found out that my local music store which is just 10 minutes away from where I life has 1 left in stock and after it's sold, it could be obsolete because it's a 2020 model. I'm planning to go demo it tomorrow but I already know that I'd take it with me once I had it in my hands.

Should I stick to 7 strings? Did you buy 2 high end guitars when you started out playing (again)?

It only makes my play more right?

https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/az242pbg_1p_01.html


----------



## odibrom

If it doesn't leave you broke, go ahead...?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I got the pointy gas! 










But I got the gas for crackle too!





Oh and also this one. 




I honed my chops on a USA Rhoads and a pro model in my teens, and I realized that I haven’t had a V in years. It’s time to fix that.


----------



## gunshow86de

When a Hartung pops up on your Reverb feed out of nowhere.




Love this headstock.


----------



## sym30l1c

Kellz said:


> Please talk me out of this one. I'm hard GAS'ing this Ibanez AZ. I picked up the guitar again after more than 15 years, went straight for a 7 string - Schecter SLS Elite C-7 in standard A tuning, which I bought new not even 3 months ago and love it to death for heavy modern stuff (Erra, Spiritbox mostly). I play it every day for at least an hour.
> 
> Since I found out about the Ibanez AZ line I fell in love with this model, the finish, which is not for everyone, I just love it aswell as the gold hardware, SS frets, the roasted neck, pretty much everything about it, similar to my SLS Elite.
> 
> I want it as my 2nd main guitar for regular tuning non heavy stuff, here comes my conflict, I'm basically new (again) to playing the guitar and spending another ~1250€ just feels wrong. I got the funds but I'm a reasonable person and I always look for a sale. Buying used 2nd hand is not an option, it's either this guitar or none.
> 
> Yesterday I found out that my local music store which is just 10 minutes away from where I life has 1 left in stock and after it's sold, it could be obsolete because it's a 2020 model. I'm planning to go demo it tomorrow but I already know that I'd take it with me once I had it in my hands.
> 
> Should I stick to 7 strings? Did you buy 2 high end guitars when you started out playing (again)?
> 
> It only makes my play more right?
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/az242pbg_1p_01.html



A little over a year ago, I started playing again after a 20 year break (I used to play prog metal in the 90s). I had my parents send me my old Ibby. After that, I bought two headless Aristides (a 7 and a 6 string).

I don't regret it one bit. If you can afford it, treat yourself!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Randy said:


> View attachment 97513


Nice!


----------



## beerandbeards

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have a distinct lack of stratty single coil guitars, so I kind of want to do a neon green strat build. Thinking about chucking some of the fluence single coils in it. Although lollars or bardens could be good too.




kochmaster makes everything sound great


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Randy said:


> View attachment 97513


Robin’s kick ass, I wanted a Machete soooo bad when I was 13.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A sidejack baritone in Johnny Ramone White.


----------



## pondman

All of these - I'm a greedy bastard.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

pondman said:


> All of these - I'm a greedy bastard.
> View attachment 97537


They’re all so cool, it’d be hard to pick out just one.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth




----------



## MrWulf

I'd mark out if Schecter brought back the Cygnus shape. With Xiphos/Star/Warrior/Stealth shapes coming back the Cygnus with the reverse headstock would be sick. It is basically extinct in the wild now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me need purple pointy


----------



## josh1

MrWulf said:


> I'd mark out



I marked out for this


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

josh1 said:


> I marked out for this


He might as well; MMA was a total bust.


----------



## pondman

This is a killer.


----------



## gunshow86de

As a sucker for purple, this is might tempting.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

gunshow86de said:


> As a sucker for purple, this is might tempting.


That’s an interesting guitar.


----------



## Samark




----------



## narad

Samark said:


> View attachment 97567
> View attachment 97568
> View attachment 97569
> View attachment 97570
> View attachment 97571



Ish Guitars is pretty cool. I'm from just outside of Syracuse, and was shocked that a high-end boutique shop could open up there and do so well. I guess online sales account for a lot, but the guy was saying the in person stuff, at least pre-covid, was significant. I had them do a setup on my Matsuda - hard to find guys you can trust with something that fancy.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Samark said:


> View attachment 97567
> View attachment 97568
> View attachment 97569
> View attachment 97570
> View attachment 97571


Wow. What are the details on that natural LP?


----------



## NoodleFace

Jonesing for a solar 7 with Floyd. Anyone know if they fixed their cracked fingerboard issue?


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> As a sucker for purple, this is might tempting.



Dunable changed headstocks?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunch said:


> Dunable changed headstocks?



They did some collaborative builds with JML and that's their headstock.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

narad said:


> Ish Guitars is pretty cool. I'm from just outside of Syracuse, and was shocked that a high-end boutique shop could open up there and do so well. I guess online sales account for a lot, but the guy was saying the in person stuff, at least pre-covid, was significant. I had them do a setup on my Matsuda - hard to find guys you can trust with something that fancy.


I've bought a few PRS from them and just snagged a sweet custom 24 WL a week ago. They're setups are always top notch and they've been a pleasure to deal with. One of top two favorite shops along with Axe Palace.


----------



## Samark




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Best looking fanned PRS yet.


----------



## xzacx

I think all of the multi-scale PRS 7s I’ve seen have been 24.75-25.5 scales, which is pretty much my dream spec, and the most logical fan for me. I haven’t been too into any of them aesthetically but this one is awful good.


----------



## nightlight

Samark said:


>



That's freaking beautiful. I love how the birds are arced instead of just running down the fretboard. 

For me, I just purchased Universal Audio's Ultimate 9 pack of plugins. I think I'm now done as far as plugins are concerned, though those are often famous last words.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 97674



Both Schecter and Jackson did a great job making Explorer clones.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both Schecter and Jackson did a great job making Explorer clones.



Yessir. I think that Jackson above was a Namm show model. Haven't seen on like it since.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IbanezDaemon said:


> Yessir. I think that Jackson above was a Namm show model. Haven't seen on like it since.



Yeah it was a NAMM custom. This dude owns it now


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IbanezDaemon said:


> Yessir. I think that Jackson above was a Namm show model. Haven't seen on like it since.



Mike Shannon has been on a huge Gibson-ish kick the last few years. Making all kinds of Explorer, round V, and single cuts as his personal project builds for exhibition.


----------



## nightlight

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 97674



That's actually one of the most beautiful guitar designs I've seen in a long time. Love how it derives from the Explorer shape, but is it's own thing thanks to the bottom zig-zag. Amazing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Definitely a riff on the old Destroyer II:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> Definitely a riff on the old Destroyer II:



 Exactly that. Phil Collen basically rebuilt his old Destroyer into the Jackson line.






Speaking of Destroyers...






file-MSS 79410.jpeg (1199×899) (musicswopshop.com.au)

...this is sitting in the usual pawn shop I haunt. Really tempted to get it, but I've already splurged a lot on one vintage Ibanez this year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

since finding a decent ironbird is fucking impossible anymore, I'm just going to build my own dammit. Thinking of doing a holofoil crackle like this, or maybe a lava crackle.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I need a blues machine. It's bad. Like I wanna get something that can do all this clean shit I'm doing rn but I cannot live without a floating trem. The best would be a tele with a floyd but those are impossible to find. I'm gonna save like a motherfucker at this point and maybe snag a floyd strat, maybe an LP with a Kahler again. 

My bird is just a little too snappy for perfect jazz tones. It might be the amps too, I'm not sure the Herbert and VH4 are the best for that sound but they do jangle like crazy.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 97674


So this guitar is awesome, this much we know. But typical Jackson fuck up— there’s no pickup selector. It’s listed on the spec sheet, but they forgot to install it. So this guy has to pay someone to add one.


----------



## NickS

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> So this guitar is awesome, this much we know. But typical Jackson fuck up— there’s no pickup selector. It’s listed on the spec sheet, but they forgot to install it. So this guy has to pay someone to add one.



It might already have a push/push or push/pull selector built in on one of the knobs......


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

NickS said:


> It might already have a push/push or push/pull selector built in on one of the knobs......


Nope. It’s not. Check the YouTube video. The comment with 4 replies, the owner mentions it.


----------



## Opion

KnightBrolaire said:


> since finding a decent ironbird is fucking impossible anymore, I'm just going to build my own dammit. Thinking of doing a holofoil crackle like this, or maybe a lava crackle.
> View attachment 97700


Oh my god that is the sickest Ironbird I've ever fucking seen. Wow.


----------



## beerandbeards

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I need a blues machine. It's bad. Like I wanna get something that can do all this clean shit I'm doing rn but I cannot live without a floating trem. The best would be a tele with a floyd but those are impossible to find. I'm gonna save like a motherfucker at this point and maybe snag a floyd strat, maybe an LP with a Kahler again.
> 
> My bird is just a little too snappy for perfect jazz tones. It might be the amps too, I'm not sure the Herbert and VH4 are the best for that sound but they do jangle like crazy.



the new Ultra Luxe Tele has a Floyd on it


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

beerandbeards said:


> the new Ultra Luxe Tele has a Floyd on it



Are wide range pickups good for really smooth stuff tho, I've never tried them 


also the price, else I'd get one

currently planning a warmoth build for the winter/spring assuming all goes well, or honestly I would consider that tele assuming I could try it beforehand and get a good deal bc the silverburst looks great imo


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Nope. It’s not. Check the YouTube video. The comment with 4 replies, the owner mentions it.


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Seabeast2000 said:


> That's pretty awesome.


I think you’re misunderstanding. Jackson forgot to install a pickup selector on a guitar with two pickups.


----------



## beerandbeards

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Are wide range pickups good for really smooth stuff tho, I've never tried them



I have no idea how they sound but I bet they would do what you need. The price is high but I feel like this is becoming the norm. 
start this video around 4:35 for cleans


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I think you’re misunderstanding. Jackson forgot to install a pickup selector on a guitar with two pickups.


I get it and it's awesome.


----------



## xzacx

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I think you’re misunderstanding. Jackson forgot to install a pickup selector on a guitar with two pickups.



Given Jackson's track record of weird mistakes, it's totally possible this was a mistake, but I think it's a lot more likely the spec sheet was a standard format and just incorrect. They've definitely done the no-selector method on NAMM guitars on purpose in the past—that IS a thing. It's hard to believe whoever wired that up just neglected to notice they were wiring it up sans pickup selector. 

Here's an example I can think of off hand:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I believe that's a Shannon as well. I think he's got a thing against switches, which when you think about it isn't that alien since most two pickup basses go with VV or VB over a switch.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

beerandbeards said:


> I have no idea how they sound but I bet they would do what you need. The price is high but I feel like this is becoming the norm.
> start this video around 4:35 for cleans




Watched the video, it sounded great. Only spec I don't like is 22 frets and I can manage when it's stainless steel. Now I'm torn, do I do a Warmoth, mod up an American Nashville tele, or get one of these this winter? 


hmmmmm


----------



## mmr007

Hell froze over....A Dean ML landed on my GAS to do list


----------



## John




----------



## technomancer

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Watched the video, it sounded great. Only spec I don't like is 22 frets and I can manage when it's stainless steel. Now I'm torn, do I do a Warmoth, mod up an American Nashville tele, or get one of these this winter?
> 
> 
> hmmmmm



I've got one of the strats and can say the build quality is good  I've actually considered listing it because of some crazy CS stuff upcoming at Empire though... that place being local is extremely hazardous to my wallet


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

technomancer said:


> I've got one of the strats and can say the build quality is good  I've actually considered listing it because of some crazy CS stuff upcoming at Empire though... that place being local is extremely hazardous to my wallet



Uhhhh color? pickup config? bridge?????

I might be tempted into making a hazardous decision


----------



## technomancer

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Uhhhh color? pickup config? bridge?????
> 
> I might be tempted into making a hazardous decision





"Blacker than the blackest black" etc etc though it's actually a pearl that looks really cool.


----------



## mastapimp

xzacx said:


> Given Jackson's track record of weird mistakes, it's totally possible this was a mistake, but I think it's a lot more likely the spec sheet was a standard format and just incorrect. They've definitely done the no-selector method on NAMM guitars on purpose in the past—that IS a thing. It's hard to believe whoever wired that up just neglected to notice they were wiring it up sans pickup selector.
> 
> Here's an example I can think of off hand:



It's not a mistake. The other X-stroyer from that year's NAMM (gold relic) was also built without a switch. As Max said, not unusual in dual pickup basses.


----------



## Leviathus

^That thing looks like a burnt booger.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

So the person who owns that other Destroyer said that the work order says to include a pickup selector. Either way it’s a cool guitar.


----------



## mastapimp

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> So the person who owns that other Destroyer said that the work order says to include a pickup selector. Either way it’s a cool guitar.


This was a one-off NAMM piece, like the other X-stroyer. I don't think it was built from a customer work order, no one spec'd this thing out except the guy that built it. If you see the photos when it was displayed at NAMM it has about 100 dealer business cards plastered to it. Maybe it started out on a spec sheet with a switch, but Mike probably had creative control over it and built it however he saw fit. Agreed it's a cool guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> So the person who owns that other Destroyer said that the work order says to include a pickup selector. Either way it’s a cool guitar.



It's not a "work order" it's just a cert. made by office staff. 

All the XStroyers are Mike Shannon projects, the ones posted in this thread included. The exact guitar in question was total Shannon build that was later purchased by a dealer at NAMM, not a customer submitted order.

Shannon just doesn't do switches sometimes when he does exhibition/NAMM builds. 

So the options are:

1) Mike is going senile and is just forgetting switches all the damn time.
2) When given free reign Mike omits switches due to his own preferences, which has been seen for years. 

Not that he's immune to fucking up, the SL2H-7 run needed the boards redone because he used the 6-string template for the inlays on accident, but I'm going to go with it being a conscious decision regarding the switches.


----------



## josh1

New Strat


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about an Explorer, V, or even an Iceman.


----------



## mlp187

@HeHasTheJazzHands
Did you see the new black explorer from Gibson? It’s on my list of more shit that I don’t need but desperately want.

edit: https://www.gibson.com/Guitar/USAFF9540/70s-Explorer/Ebony


----------



## Spicypickles

I want a V, desperately. I can’t decide between modern (esp arrow) or a classic gibby. I would do white with white guard and swap in black hardware and emgs, or black with black 5 ply guard with same appointments. Or just get the arrow and thrash.


----------



## maliciousteve

Fender Strat Plus Ultra with the Fender Floyd trem. Always wanted one but way out of my reach now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's absolutely hideous, and yet I kind of want it.


----------



## gunshow86de

This shape is really growing on me. Like a Tele/SG/Firebird mashed together, 3 saddle Tele bridge and control layout (but with humbucker and p90). Plus it's Gibson scale length.


----------



## BigViolin

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's absolutely glorious and I totally need it.



Translation?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BigViolin said:


> Translation?


perhaps.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Speaking of Destroyers...
> 
> ...this is sitting in the usual pawn shop I haunt. Really tempted to get it, but I've already splurged a lot on one vintage Ibanez this year.






This Destroyer is still haunting me. Wouldn't mid grabbing in, whack a Gotoh 1996T with an EVH D-Tuna.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Captain Shoggoth

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 97674



Love gibbo style Explorers w/pickguards but the Jackson one rubs me the wrong way with the lower bout cutout going inwards rather than outwards as on the Destroyer or Schecter E1; makes it look stunted imo. Only 22 frets as well, sigh. even Epiphone is doing 24-fretters now. I get that it's at the discretion of whatever a master builder wants to build, but still why?!


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Red layer guitars juggernaut. I'd love an aristides with that rad kinda scar thing, but maybe not right there.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

josh1 said:


> New Strat


I'm with you, except I'd go for the Tele


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

This one belongs to another SSO member. (jibs_OAA, if memory serves) 

Really, REALLY want to copy the vibe he's got going on here, especially since as far as I can tell he's moved back to Ibanez. Just waiting for the right deal to pop up.


----------



## mmr007

dont care if they sound like a wet fart I want the michael myers pup


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 97969
> 
> dont care if they sound like a wet fart I want the michael myers pup


You could make a wet fart sound pretty good if you need to.


----------



## mmr007

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You could make a wet fart sound pretty good if you need to.


The amount of Taco Bell I eat is proof I haven’t given up on trying


----------



## beerandbeards

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 97969
> 
> dont care if they sound like a wet fart I want the michael myers pup



mariah Carey pickup FIFY


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

A mockingbird ST 7 just popped up on Reverb, price is way too damn high but it's taking all my energy not to get it. There's also that cheap af kelly on marketplace but an ST 7 would be exactly what I want right now. 


FUCK


I NEED A NEW SAXOPHONE SO BAD TOO


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> A mockingbird ST 7 just popped up on Reverb, price is way too damn high but it's taking all my energy not to get it. There's also that cheap af kelly on marketplace but an ST 7 would be exactly what I want right now.
> 
> 
> FUCK
> 
> 
> I NEED A NEW SAXOPHONE SO BAD TOO



Link or pic please, I'm just curious on the guitar's look... I couldn't find said reference on Reverb...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

odibrom said:


> Link or pic please, I'm just curious on the guitar's look... I couldn't find said reference on Reverb...



https://reverb.com/item/44738285-b-...ring-iridescent-pearl-white-w-hard-shell-case


if you buy it I will harass you to get it, also gibson scale 7 so therefore no one here can like or want it besides me 


fucking shit I need a 7 string too and this is perfect specs for another mod project but I don't have the money damn it


----------



## odibrom

@TheBolivianSniper lol, thanks for the link. It's a pretty one, but I'm saving for an Ibanez S5527 and close my guitar buying thoughts. Then it will be guitar building... good luck on that one.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## maliciousteve

Really GASing for a Solar 7 string and an RG7620 (I really shouldn't have sold the one I had)


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

maliciousteve said:


> Really GASing for a Solar 7 string and an RG7620 (I really shouldn't have sold the one I had)


The grey with the roasted board looks slick.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Randy said:


> View attachment 98095
> View attachment 98096


That’s about as cool as it gets. One day I will own an authentic Japanese or USA ESP. That paint!!!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Wtf won’t they make ESP versions of the crackles.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

soul_lip_mike said:


> Wtf won’t they make ESP versions of the crackles.


Maybe they might if the 87 series LTD sell well enough? I think they look badass, I’ll probably pick up the m 1 I posted earlier.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soul_lip_mike said:


> Wtf won’t they make ESP versions of the crackles.



They'll probably do the finish on an Original if you order it.


----------



## narad

Randy said:


> View attachment 98095
> View attachment 98096



Nice - who was painting that one? Looks like a proper 80s sort of Kramer flipflop color.


----------



## Randy

....Sims....


----------



## narad

Randy said:


> ....Sims....
> 
> View attachment 98105



Dammit, every time!


----------



## brett8388

I need another one of these...


----------



## narad

brett8388 said:


> I need another one of these...
> View attachment 98107



That's a cool one. Is that the same guy that did Yvette Young's Ibanez?


----------



## brett8388

narad said:


> That's a cool one. Is that the same guy that did Yvette Young's Ibanez?


Correct. Bonvillain Design Studio


----------



## Leviathus

Wow, that PIA is crazy. I've been wondering if Ibanez is gonna do a Bonvillain run of swirl PIAs at some point. Not that i'd be able to afford one, but it would be cool nonetheless.


----------



## brett8388

Leviathus said:


> Wow, that PIA is crazy. I've been wondering if Ibanez is gonna do a Bonvillain run of swirl PIAs at some point. Not that i'd be able to afford one, but it would be cool nonetheless.



He's built some great 7 strings around Ibanez necks. I have several 7's but only the one Pia. His work is out of this world. I have a lot of the old ATD swirls and this is true next-level stuff.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Pros: I like literally every spec on this and there's a cheap ex-display model within reach

Cons: I've already bought 2 guitars this year, one of which hasn't even arrived yet

Lord give me strength...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Pros: I like literally every spec on this and there's a cheap ex-display model within reach
> 
> Cons: I've already bought 2 guitars this year, one of which hasn't even arrived yet
> 
> Lord give me strength...


Say this out loud: “It’s an Epiphone.” There you go.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soul_lip_mike said:


> Say this out loud: “It’s an Epiphone.” There you go.



I buy nice expensive guitars too, but I'm not going to talk down to folks like that.

Just not cool, bro.


----------



## dmlinger

Eastman SB55dc

It's the most GAS I've had in a very, very long time. I am determined to buy the next one that pops up in stock in the US.


----------



## soldierkahn

she might be coming home with me soon.....


----------



## mlp187

So I walked into GC last weekend to check out amps. I played with a Quilter Aviator Cub 50, and holy geez that thing sounds incredible. I mean it’s the real deal. But… I already have a head and cab at home, so I tried out the Quilter 101 head. Again, very impressed, and it was on clearance for $299. I go to check out, and they don’t have any in stock, and I was told they can order one but it will be $499.00. Major first world problems, I know.
Well that was heartbreaking.

So I revenge-ordered the Aviator Cub 50 from elsewhere because this is like the 3rd time something like that has happened at my GC.
I will say the person helping me out was cool as can be and they were just bound by company policy.

Anyway, all this to say I played through the amps with a variety of guitars, but there is one I cannot shake from my soul:


I’d buy it now but I currently have too much gear. Great guitar. Felt just as good as my “nicer” guitars, and I didn’t see any flaws either.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

mlp187 said:


> So I walked into GC last weekend to check out amps. I played with a Quilter Aviator Cub 50, and holy geez that thing sounds incredible. I mean it’s the real deal. But… I already have a head and cab at home, so I tried out the Quilter 101 head. Again, very impressed, and it was on clearance for $299. I go to check out, and they don’t have any in stock, and I was told they can order one but it will be $499.00. Major first world problems, I know.
> Well that was heartbreaking.
> 
> So I revenge-ordered the Aviator Cub 50 from elsewhere because this is like the 3rd time something like that has happened at my GC.
> I will say the person helping me out was cool as can be and they were just bound by company policy.
> 
> Anyway, all this to say I played through the amps with a variety of guitars, but there is one I cannot shake from my soul:
> View attachment 98206
> 
> I’d buy it now but I currently have too much gear. Great guitar. Felt just as good as my “nicer” guitars, and I didn’t see any flaws either.



your Epi GAS is reinforcing my Epi GAS hnnnggg


----------



## Noodler

mlp187 said:


> So I walked into GC last weekend to check out amps. I played with a Quilter Aviator Cub 50, and holy geez that thing sounds incredible. I mean it’s the real deal. But… I already have a head and cab at home, so I tried out the Quilter 101 head. Again, very impressed, and it was on clearance for $299. I go to check out, and they don’t have any in stock, and I was told they can order one but it will be $499.00. Major first world problems, I know.
> Well that was heartbreaking.
> 
> So I revenge-ordered the Aviator Cub 50 from elsewhere because this is like the 3rd time something like that has happened at my GC.
> I will say the person helping me out was cool as can be and they were just bound by company policy.
> 
> Anyway, all this to say I played through the amps with a variety of guitars, but there is one I cannot shake from my soul:
> View attachment 98206
> 
> I’d buy it now but I currently have too much gear. Great guitar. Felt just as good as my “nicer” guitars, and I didn’t see any flaws either.



The Prophecy range is great! I have an Extura and it's been an amazing piece of gear!


----------



## RobDobble6S7

soldierkahn said:


> she might be coming home with me soon.....
> View attachment 98203


What's up with that gloss??


----------



## technomancer

RobDobble6S7 said:


> What's up with that gloss??



Nothing, it's a reflection.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Pros: I like literally every spec on this and there's a cheap ex-display model within reach
> 
> Cons: I've already bought 2 guitars this year, one of which hasn't even arrived yet
> 
> Lord give me strength...


Only two? I’ve bought 4.


----------



## mmr007

soul_lip_mike said:


> Say this out loud: “It’s an Epiphone.” There you go.


what's wrong with epiphone?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Only two? I’ve bought 4.


And now I’ve got a lead on #5, those damn crackle LTD’s call me when I’m trying to sleep at night.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mmr007 said:


> what's wrong with epiphone?



There's nothing inherently "wrong" with Epiphones, it's just a reminder that there is always plenty of time to get an epiphone since that poster was fighting urges to buy one immediately.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A burst Gibson RD is something I really didn't need to see right now.


----------



## destroyerdogs

dmlinger said:


> Eastman SB55dc
> 
> It's the most GAS I've had in a very, very long time. I am determined to buy the next one that pops up in stock in the US.


I'm with you, been looking at these for a while now. Probably gonna be my next purchase.


----------



## BigViolin

I want to go to Japan and shop all the Ohmura's.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I need an excuse to buy this immediately


----------



## narad

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I need an excuse to buy this immediately



Granted.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

narad said:


> Granted.



I reaaaaaalllly want it but I'd have to sell a guitar and my current setup is perfect. If I get anything it would have to be a 7 or 8 string, I have 3 6 strings that cover pretty much every need I have and if I get another 6 string it would have to be a jazz box or a clean machine like a Nashville tele.


but like 3 hum with a kahler and that looooook


I can't stand fancy tops but something about me and vintage sunburst just works, I don't get excited like you guys over fancy PRS stuff or the fancy boutique tops, I prefer graphics or weird finishes like sparkles or tiger stripes or blood splatter, but I will always have a soft spot for a good sunburst over figured maple like on my BCR


I don't technically need a new sax bc I think my current alto fixed up is gonna do perfectly, but I don't have a job nor anything I WANT to sell atm, plus my parents would shoot me the next time they're out. I can afford it easily, but also do I need another metal guitar????

but absolute perfection honestly and would cross off most things on my list that I'm missing want wise


----------



## narad

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I reaaaaaalllly want it but I'd have to sell a guitar and my current setup is perfect. If I get anything it would have to be a 7 or 8 string, I have 3 6 strings that cover pretty much every need I have and if I get another 6 string it would have to be a jazz box or a clean machine like a Nashville tele.
> 
> 
> but like 3 hum with a kahler and that looooook
> 
> 
> I can't stand fancy tops but something about me and vintage sunburst just works, I don't get excited like you guys over fancy PRS stuff or the fancy boutique tops, I prefer graphics or weird finishes like sparkles or tiger stripes or blood splatter, but I will always have a soft spot for a good sunburst over figured maple like on my BCR
> 
> 
> I don't technically need a new sax bc I think my current alto fixed up is gonna do perfectly, but I don't have a job nor anything I WANT to sell atm, plus my parents would shoot me the next time they're out. I can afford it easily, but also do I need another metal guitar????
> 
> but absolute perfection honestly and would cross off most things on my list that I'm missing want wise



You're talkin' about... you're talkin' about ... already have 7 guitars. Bitching about already have 3 6 strings. Whining about needing a new jazz box.

Let's talk about something important. A. B. C.
A - always.
B - be.
C - collecting.
_Always be collecting.
_
(No offense intended if you haven't watched Glengarry Glen Ross)


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

narad said:


> You're talkin' about... you're talkin' about ... already have 7 guitars. Bitching about already have 3 6 strings. Whining about needing a new jazz box.
> 
> Let's talk about something important. A. B. C.
> A - always.
> B - be.
> C - collecting.
> _Always be collecting.
> _
> (No offense intended if you haven't watched Glengarry Glen Ross)




lmaooooo that's why I love this place, I cracked the fuck up behind my mask on the bus when I saw that. Seriously considering it, I haven't just made a stupid decision in a while.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I need an excuse to buy this immediately


If you hold onto it long enough it’ll increase in value. Reason enough.


----------



## dmlinger

dmlinger said:


> Eastman SB55dc
> 
> It's the most GAS I've had in a very, very long time. I am determined to buy the next one that pops up in stock in the US.



There will be an incoming NGD in about 3 days for this bad boy. Finally found one for sale in the US and snagged it.


----------



## beerandbeards

dmlinger said:


> There will be an incoming NGD in about 3 days for this bad boy. Finally found one for sale in the US and snagged it.



eastmans are great. I love my T486


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lowkey kind of want the mini diezel vh head. Or the orange supercrush. Do I need either? nah but they're cheap enough that I kind of want to fuck around with them.


----------



## John




----------



## dmlinger

beerandbeards said:


> eastmans are great. I love my T486



I looked at that model, too, but couldn't shake the need for a junior! 

Last year, I was in the market for an OM and took a gamble on an E10OM (Adirondack/mahogany) on Reverb and have loved it. Eastman's build quality gets talked about a lot on other forums (mostly LP and Acoustic forums), but I still don't feel like they get the attention they deserve. No doubt one of their thinlines will be in my collection one day.


----------



## John




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

A stealth 7 just popped up and the last time the seller couldn't ship, I'm gonna see if I can harass/talk him into shipping this time. I don't need that destroyer and I already have a mockingbird, a stealth 7 fits everything I want and I just feel like it.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

If Kiesel made a symetrical V, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

This new builder thing is a lot of fun


----------



## mbardu

RobDobble6S7 said:


> This new builder thing is a lot of fun



For real. I thought I was done with the Kiesel GAS.


----------



## John




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mid November can't come fast enough.


----------



## mlp187

So I saw this on-line today, while looking for an explorer, and turns out my local GC has one in stock. I went and tried it out, it was a plank of hot garbage. Felt like shit, and the neck felt like it had some accidental off-centered radiusing. So, my SG GAS is furiously burning for SG lookalikes that are better executed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mlp187 said:


> So I saw this on-line today, while looking for an explorer, and turns out my local GC has one in stock. I went and tried it out, it was a plank of hot garbage. Felt like shit, and the neck felt like it had some accidental off-centered radiusing. So, my SG GAS is furiously burning for SG lookalikes that are better executed.
> View attachment 98684



Sounds like the 3-pickup Faded SG I tried.


----------



## gunch

yeah I want an SG but not a gibbo


----------



## mbardu

Maybe that's the nostalgia speaking, but one of my favorite guitars of all times was an Edwards SG (85 series).


----------



## NickS

Try an Epiphone. I've picked up three lately and they're all killer (no SG's, two LP's and an Explorer). I hear really good things about the Prophecy series, or whatever the hell they call it.


----------



## Randy




----------



## mlp187

NickS said:


> Try an Epiphone. I've picked up three lately and they're all killer (no SG's, two LP's and an Explorer). I hear really good things about the Prophecy series, or whatever the hell they call it.


Truth. I played the blue prophecy SG a couple weeks ago and it was fantastic. I didn’t see it today. I’m strongly considering ordering one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Randy said:


> View attachment 98686



Those Willis basses are fucking killer, and not just the 20th. 

They're one of those models that they just nailed from the get go, only making small changes over the years.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Lax

Happy 40th birthday to meeee


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Vyn

Dare I say I think I've cured my GAS? I don't know what it is lately however I haven't really felt compelled to get anything and am in a content place with the gear I have. I'm assuming this is temporary. Actually feels weird


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Dare I say I think I've cured my GAS? I don't know what it is lately however I haven't really felt compelled to get anything and am in a content place with the gear I have. I'm assuming this is temporary. Actually feels weird


GAS is like herpes, it never goes away, it just goes dormant


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> GAS is like herpes, it never goes away, it just goes dormant


----------



## NickS

KnightBrolaire said:


> GAS is like herpes, it never goes away, it just goes dormant



It's also highly contagious, and spreads like wildfire through all of us idiots around here....


----------



## Anquished

Playing with the Kiesel editor was a stupid idea..


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Vyn said:


> Dare I say I think I've cured my GAS? I don't know what it is lately however I haven't really felt compelled to get anything and am in a content place with the gear I have. I'm assuming this is temporary. Actually feels weird



I had 5 years with no GAS. It always comes back for you in the end


----------



## odibrom

I can't contain myself and have to get it out, GAS fulfilled... what a guitar... generic google photo. NGD thread to come next weekend or so..


----------



## narad

Fender Parallel Universe troublemaker. That parallel universe series is responsible for some of my favorite Fenders


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Fender Parallel Universe troublemaker. That parallel universe series is responsible for some of my favorite Fenders



Was literally just looking at one of those that came into one of the stores I deal with 

Also this even though I am too cheap to actually buy it


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Was literally just looking at one of those that came into one of the stores I deal with
> 
> Also this even though I am too cheap to actually buy it
> View attachment 98933



Damn, do you know the price on the second one? That finish is awesome


----------



## ramses

KnightBrolaire said:


> GAS is like herpes, it never goes away, it just goes dormant



Fuck! You've just made everything clear for me now


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Damn, do you know the price on the second one? That finish is awesome



If you have to ask you can't afford it 

I held out and didn't call but list is $12,699.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> If you have to ask you can't afford it
> 
> I held out and didn't call but list is $12,699.



Eeek, yea, dashing my hope that it would have magically been a wood library or something.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Eeek, yea, dashing my hope that it would have magically been a wood library or something.



Nope brand new Private Stock


----------



## BigViolin

Something single p90. I was never going to be a big vintage guy but the thought of passing on clean $3000 59-60 LP Juniors back in the day is pretty laughable (painful) now. Might go for the new Gibson SG Jr. as it seems Gibson is much better off with the new ownership.


----------



## Pietjepieter

thought my GAS was finally cured.... than a friend tipped me on a tueffel on reverb...







damn I don't even play seven strings anymore but man i want it so bad :S


----------



## thebeesknees22

Pietjepieter said:


> ...damn I don't even play seven strings anymore...




WHAT?! WAT?! lol


----------



## Pietjepieter

that is a evil picture....

I mean I almost only play 8 string guitars, so I do not think i will use it that much. 
Beside I have to many guitars.... but thats not how GAS working I suppose


----------



## thebeesknees22

hahah


----------



## xzacx

Pietjepieter said:


> thought my GAS was finally cured.... than a friend tipped me on a tueffel on reverb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn I don't even play seven strings anymore but man i want it so bad :S



I've had my eye on this too, the price even dropped some. It's actually listed for less than I would have expected, based on the fact everyone is asking so much for everything these days and I can't even remember the last time I've seen a 7 pop up.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

IK it looks like someone cut open a fruit and slapped every modern metal player's wet dream hardware in it, but for 1500 USD it's not awful....


----------



## SamSam

RobDobble6S7 said:


> IK it looks like someone cut open a fruit and slapped every modern metal player's wet dream hardware in it, but for 1500 USD it's not awful....




I can't believe that I really wish it was black.


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> I've had my eye on this too, the price even dropped some. It's actually listed for less than I would have expected, based on the fact everyone is asking so much for everything these days and I can't even remember the last time I've seen a 7 pop up.



I'm really tempted to grab it and have it refinished. I always found them a little bit tricky to play on -- there's not a lot of neck depression for your thumb to sink into during bends.


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> I'm really tempted to grab it and have it refinished. I always found them a little bit tricky to play on -- there's not a lot of neck depression for your thumb to sink into during bends.



Funny you say that because if it was a color I liked more I'd probably be more seriously considering it—and I know the likelihood of me ever following through with refinishing something is roughly zero based on the last 20 years of evidence. Do you have a refin idea in mind?


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> Funny you say that because if it was a color I liked more I'd probably be more seriously considering it—and I know the likelihood of me ever following through with refinishing something is roughly zero based on the last 20 years of evidence. Do you have a refin idea in mind?



Maybe gloss white. I think they look awesome in gloss (the figured wood ones are like that), and while the matte stuff is cool, I worry too much about the finish and then I'm not comfortable playing it. My last one I wound up trying to just relax, and then dug my thumb fingernail into the backside of the bout. At the time the guitar was probably about 50% my annual take home income so it was terrifying.

But then the pickups are also a bit of a pain -- you'd have to get the bridge custom rewound to be in the zone of a lot of SSO tastes.

But these days when a korean strandberg is $2500, $4500 for a Teuffel feels like a no-brainer!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## mbardu

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> But these days when a korean strandberg is $2500, $4500 for a Teuffel feels like a no-brainer!



That logic is how I ended up with a Diezel Herbert


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> That logic is how I ended up with a Diezel Herbert



And then you winding up with a Diezel Herbert is how I almost ended up with a Diezel Herbert.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> And then you winding up with a Diezel Herbert is how I almost ended up with a Diezel Herbert.



It IS a fun amp


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> And then you winding up with a Diezel Herbert is how I almost ended up with a Diezel Herbert.


Get one already please


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

RobDobble6S7 said:


> IK it looks like someone cut open a fruit and slapped every modern metal player's wet dream hardware in it, but for 1500 USD it's not awful....



I would lose my shit if that was a V with a floyd. Love that finish.


----------



## thomas.reuter

Gassing really hard for a custom 30", not sure which.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

@thomas.reuter both


----------



## RobDobble6S7

thomas.reuter said:


> View attachment 99041
> View attachment 99042
> 
> 
> Gassing really hard for a custom 30", not sure which.


my vote's on purple


----------



## soul_lip_mike

thomas.reuter said:


> View attachment 99041
> View attachment 99042
> 
> 
> Gassing really hard for a custom 30", not sure which.


Purple with gold hardware.


----------



## USMarine75

soul_lip_mike said:


>



Tacky AF. 

So I def want it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

soul_lip_mike said:


> Purple with gold hardware.


The pickups would need to either get swapped out or have the covers swapped.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The pickups would need to either get swapped out or have the covers swapped.



Thats fine since the scuffed BKP's are ugly anyways.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thomas.reuter said:


> View attachment 99041
> View attachment 99042
> 
> 
> Gassing really hard for a custom 30", not sure which.


purple, but with black hardware/pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

G&L casually drops this banger and welp...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this colour is magnificent.


----------



## mlp187

KnightBrolaire said:


> this colour is magnificent.
> View attachment 99069


This was supposed to be released yesterday. Never showed up on the market.


----------



## mlp187

@KnightBrolaire 
Never mind, I’m terrible at reading. It is possible it drops tomorrow.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mlp187 said:


> @KnightBrolaire
> Never mind, I’m terrible at reading. It is possible it drops tomorrow.


 i don't really care about grabbing the guitar itself, I just really like that metallic pumpkin color. It would look sick on a xiphos.


----------



## Naxxpipe

Gas'ing hard on just any kind of Jackson Warrior these days. Would prefer one with hardtail and neck-through, but that is quite rare...


----------



## beerandbeards

Holy shit I would love just to try this out


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> this colour is magnificent.
> View attachment 99069



Mad I missed the cosmic black one for $1499.


----------



## mbardu

USMarine75 said:


> Mad I missed the cosmic black one for $1499.
> 
> View attachment 99105
> View attachment 99107
> View attachment 99106



I mean....that type of sparkle is always cool....but did that guitar ship as new with that finish and binding?


----------



## USMarine75

mbardu said:


> I mean....that type of sparkle is always cool....but did that guitar ship as new with that finish and binding?



They are all b-stock that are either discounted as such or used as a platform for mods.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## mmr007

Is this the AS you meant to post?


----------



## USMarine75

mmr007 said:


> Is this the AS you meant to post?








Sploosh


----------



## mmr007

USMarine75 said:


> Sploosh


----------



## Mboogie7

USMarine75 said:


> Sploosh


----------



## USMarine75

What are people using to record and jam over loops? Was looking at the Ditto X4 but I’d like something that I could do both: 1) quickly loop a chord or rhythm to practice over; 2) have prerecorded tunes for performances (without using recorded tracks on a computer).


----------



## mmr007

my oh my.....


----------



## thebeesknees22

USMarine75 said:


> What are people using to record and jam over loops? Was looking at the Ditto X4 but I’d like something that I could do both: 1) quickly loop a chord or rhythm to practice over; 2) have prerecorded tunes for performances (without using recorded tracks on a computer).




i just have GGD midi packs that I use most of the time for jamming over something. I picked up a bunch on sale. I used ez drummer before that, but I like GGD way better for workflow. I'll usually throw on one of the midi grooves when I record just to have something there, and then I go back later and change it all to make it actually work with the song.


----------



## USMarine75

mmr007 said:


> my oh my.....


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Was browsing the Kiesel in-stock section...it's too hot. I gotta have it.


----------



## danbox

Does anyone else make walnut necks? Those kiesel walnut necks look so nice


----------



## odibrom

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Was browsing the Kiesel in-stock section...it's too hot. I gotta have it.



The guys at Kiesel must be ill or something, that's one good looking guitar...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> The guys at Kiesel must be ill or something, that's one good looking guitar...



"Mods are asleep, build a tasteful guitar."


----------



## beerandbeards

I’ve been getting into Ukulele lately and having so much fun. Work has been tough lately with a staffing shortage and feeling too beat down to play guitar. Plus when I’m home it’s late and the wife is also home. However, the ukulele is an option. Fun and cheap!


----------



## mbardu

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Was browsing the Kiesel in-stock section...it's too hot. I gotta have it.



Also this is the best neck.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

beerandbeards said:


> Holy shit I would love just to try this out



That’s actually pretty cool.


----------



## profwoot

Not sure I'd play it much but I'd sure hang it on the wall.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

profwoot said:


> Not sure I'd play it much but I'd sure hang it on the wall.


That guitar looks....like it exists. For sure, that is one of the guitars ever.


----------



## USMarine75

Which one? 

I think aesthetically I’m drawn to the “Tele” but M1 will likely be the more desired/collectible plus it’s period correct lol.


----------



## gunshow86de

I have no idea what I'd use it for, but I simply must have it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

USMarine75 said:


> Which one?
> 
> I think aesthetically I’m drawn to the “Tele” but M1 will likely be the more desired/collectible plus it’s period correct lol.
> 
> View attachment 99401
> View attachment 99403
> View attachment 99402


Easily the m1. I came really close to buying one recently.


----------



## mmr007

I agree, the M1. If you've got an itch for a heavy metal tele burning a hole in your pocket....scratch it with a fender contemporary.....my .2 cents


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mmr007 said:


> I agree, the M1. If you've got an itch for a heavy metal tele burning a hole in your pocket....scratch it with a fender contemporary.....my .2 cents



Yeah but then you got that silly trem that's all the bad of a floyd and none of the good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Do i need another hm2 type pedal? nah but this thing seems super cool


----------



## Tree

USMarine75 said:


> Which one?
> 
> I think aesthetically I’m drawn to the “Tele” but M1 will likely be the more desired/collectible plus it’s period correct lol.
> 
> View attachment 99401
> View attachment 99403
> View attachment 99402



True answer is both. Rainbow crackle is too sick to make compromises on.


----------



## USMarine75

I’m gas’ing for whatever this is…


----------



## gunch

My GAS changes every day but I'm still in sg/viper territory 



























Black Metal Viper 6 would be like an instant buy/finance for me though


----------



## mlp187

I just partially filled my SG gas. Should be here tomorrow:


but I still need this:


----------



## mlp187

gunch said:


> My GAS changes every day but I'm still in sg/viper territory


These are beautiful but I haven’t found too many favorable reviews. Still, I want one to modify and make amazing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


>


Not sure I'm keen on the spooky ghost cat pickguard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mlp187 said:


> View attachment 99447


I am getting LesG vibes from this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> My GAS changes every day but I'm still in sg/viper territory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Metal Viper 6 would be like an instant buy/finance for me though



I'm leaning back into 7-string baritonesm but if I ever got a 6-string baritone, It'd have to be a Viper. It jjust works.


----------



## gunch

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not sure I'm keen on the spooky ghost cat pickguard.



You just made it radder in my mind thanks


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mlp187 said:


> I just partially filled my SG gas. Should be here tomorrow:
> View attachment 99446
> 
> but I still need this:
> View attachment 99447




SG Supreme? Always loved those.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Samark




----------



## Jarmake

soul_lip_mike said:


>


Something similar was on Trogly's at youtube, but I think it was more white. And the price point was around 12k... And it was double cut too.


----------



## StevenC

One of these would be nice


----------



## BabUShka

I have a huge RR5 GAS lately.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Jarmake said:


> Something similar was on Trogly's at youtube, but I think it was more white. And the price point was around 12k... And it was double cut too.



Was it this?


----------



## Jarmake

soul_lip_mike said:


> Was it this?



Yep, that is the one. Pretty cool guitar, but I'm not so keen on the eye in the neck joint


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

My favorite sounding guitar I’ve played is a PRS hollowbody. One day I would like a really razoo one.


----------



## USMarine75

soul_lip_mike said:


> SG Supreme? Always loved those.



They were popping up on Reverb for like $1200-1600 a couple years ago now they’re like $3k.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

USMarine75 said:


> They were popping up on Reverb for like $1200-1600 a couple years ago now they’re like $3k.



I had the LP supreme in blue and it was pretty sweet. The finish didn't pop unless you had the proper lighting, though. A bit too dark which was disappointing because the photos you'd see in catalogs made it look like it would be much brighter.


----------



## mlp187

USMarine75 said:


> They were popping up on Reverb for like $1200-1600 a couple years ago now they’re like $3k.


Fact. This is my privileged nightmare. I missed the bargain window.


----------



## USMarine75

soul_lip_mike said:


> I had the LP supreme in blue and it was pretty sweet. The finish didn't pop unless you had the proper lighting, though. A bit too dark which was disappointing because the photos you'd see in catalogs made it look like it would be much brighter.





mlp187 said:


> Fact. This is my privileged nightmare. I missed the bargain window.



So upset I missed out. These are the ones that have 2x or 3x in price since I missed out and it’s killing me. I chose wrong in what I purchased at the time lol. 

EVH Wolfgang Sassafras
Charvel Henrik Danhage
Gibson Supreme
Epiphone Amos
TC Electronic P Melter

And I don’t know what’s going on but even pedals like the Way Huge Cameltoe are now $400.


----------



## MattThePenguin

i wanna be chuck


----------



## beerandbeards

MattThePenguin said:


> View attachment 99575
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna be chuck


No shame in that! Don’t let anyone tell you otherwise.

let the metal flow


----------



## manu80

VH4 Pedal or diezel mini head ???? what do you guys think ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

manu80 said:


> VH4 Pedal or diezel mini head ???? what do you guys think ?


pedal. Then you can pair it with whatever power amp you want, instead of the little baby one that comes with the mini head. Or go synergy if you want to get even closer to the vh4 sound


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, I really want this.


----------



## gunshow86de

I must be getting old, the various '59 Custom Shop/Murphy Lab LP nonsense is starting to appeal to me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

This but with single hum and black hardware


----------



## mmr007

Decisions decisions.........How long do you look at something before you just accept you want it?


----------



## mmr007

well.....guess I know the answer now.....let's see how long it takes to ship


----------



## mlp187

mmr007 said:


> well.....guess I know the answer now.....let's see how long it takes to ship


It’s the LP, right? Right???


----------



## mmr007

yup....that burst was just too thick and smoky to pass up


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone play an Orange Super Crush 100? Legit? I’ve watched the demos but curious if any Orange experts can chime in.


----------



## odibrom

mmr007 said:


> well.....guess I know the answer now.....let's see how long it takes to ship



... eeerrrr... I sure hope you're not that fast with the ladies...  ... eeerrr, I mean the guitars, guitars are to be played for a looooong time, not just a few seconds...


----------



## mmr007

odibrom said:


> ... eeerrrr... I sure hope you're not that fast with the ladies...  ... eeerrr, I mean the guitars, guitars are to be played for a looooong time, not just a few seconds...


Epiphones are cheap. The ladies I like are cheaper so yeah….i move fast


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I've been playing the absolute fuck out of my P-Bass and now I really want a vintage one. Ugh.


----------



## mmr007

Honestly what I am gassing for is 17 guitars I have in storage that I havent seen or touched in nearly 8 months but will in two weeks time. Like newly weds seeing each other for the first time after an 8 month oversees military deployment, somebody is walking away from this reunion sore. Ive been buying pickups for them and I will be playing the shit out of them


----------



## USMarine75

mmr007 said:


> Honestly what I am gassing for is 17 guitars I have in storage that I havent seen or touched in nearly 8 months but will in two weeks time. Like newly weds seeing each other for the first time after an 8 month oversees military deployment, somebody is walking away from this reunion sore. Ive been buying pickups for them and I will be playing the shit out of them



Same here. My job requires lots of long term overseas stays and we just moved back to VA. Having a house built so we’re staying in an apt. Meanwhile 90% of my stuff is in storage. I’m struggling to get by with only 30 guitars and like 5 amps in the apt. It’s killing me…

But I have like 3 ginormous boxes full of pedals (mostly OD). So every time I pull one out it’s like I just bought it. Between that and the ones I’ve been buying I can’t keep up lol.


----------



## odibrom

USMarine75 said:


> Same here. My job requires lots of long term overseas stays and we just moved back to VA. Having a house built so we’re staying in an apt. Meanwhile 90% of my stuff is in storage. *I’m struggling to get by with only 30 guitars and like 5 amps in the apt*. It’s killing me…
> 
> But I have like 3 ginormous boxes full of pedals (mostly OD). So every time I pull one out it’s like I just bought it. Between that and the ones I’ve been buying I can’t keep up lol.



This deserved super bold stand out... good for you!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Shit. I thought six was too many. This is a group of enablers, because now it seems perfectly normal to want four more.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Shit. I thought six was too many. This is a group of enablers, because now it seems perfectly normal to want four more.


the answer to how many guitars you should have is n+1, where n is whatever you have now.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I only have one amp at the time. I should probably buy another one of those first. Kicking around the idea of getting a rectifier of some sorts or a Ceriatone.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> the answer to how many guitars you should have is n+1, where n is whatever you have now.



... lesson one when one gets into SSO...


----------



## gunch

Kind of sketchy giving Sterling a 2nd chance (I bought a Albert Lee from AMS that had bad cracks in the trem cavity and chewed to hell wood around the trem studs) but after watching some videos and hearing Fluff say it's one of his favorite designs I'm kind of gassing here but a real EBMM one is big, big boy money, even to finance


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

gunch said:


> Kind of sketchy giving Sterling a 2nd chance (I bought a Albert Lee from AMS that had bad cracks in the trem cavity and chewed to hell wood around the trem studs) but after watching some videos and hearing Fluff say it's one of his favorite designs I'm kind of gassing here but a real EBMM one is big, big boy money, even to finance


I saw one of these at my last disappointing visit to Guitar Center. They look much cooler in person.


----------



## Masoo2

gunch said:


> Kind of sketchy giving Sterling a 2nd chance (I bought a Albert Lee from AMS that had bad cracks in the trem cavity and chewed to hell wood around the trem studs) but after watching some videos and hearing Fluff say it's one of his favorite designs I'm kind of gassing here but a real EBMM one is big, big boy money, even to finance


I know the hardware has always been a major downside to the Sterling line but man do they have fantastic necks. Would not mind one of those Stingrays _at all_.


----------



## beerandbeards

gunshow86de said:


> I must be getting old, the various '59 Custom Shop/Murphy Lab LP nonsense is starting to appeal to me.


Do it….
Search your feelings… you know it to be true


----------



## Leviathus

odibrom said:


> ... lesson one when one gets into SSO...


I thought buy a used prestige was lesson one.


----------



## mmr007

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Shit. I thought six was too many. This is a group of enablers, because now it seems perfectly normal to want four more.


You meant to type forty right?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

@mmr007 Maybe one day, but at this moment there's four that I'm burning to own! Of course I'd love to have all the classics, a nice LP, and a Strat and Telecaster. But mostly what I want right now is stuff to cover all the different tunings. Once I finish school and get a much better paying job I'll be buying an assload more gear. There was a Peavey triple X with knobs that had some odd oxidation on them but it was only $550, that was tempting.


----------



## mmr007

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> @mmr007 Maybe one day, but at this moment there's four that I'm burning to own! Of course I'd love to have all the classics, a nice LP, and a Strat and Telecaster. But mostly what I want right now is stuff to cover all the different tunings. Once I finish school and get a much better paying job I'll be buying an assload more gear. There was a Peavey triple X with knobs that had some odd oxidation on them but it was only $550, that was tempting.


All XXX amps have weird oxidation on the knobs. One of my many complaints about them. I’m still spending my nights on ebay looking for replacement knobs.


----------



## odibrom

Leviathus said:


> I thought buy a used prestige was lesson one.



That's lesson 2... One cannot understand the "Used Prestige" lesson without first understanding why one needs/desires another guitar, hence the formula of "n+1"... the used prestige is the "+1" part of the equation...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Have we discussed this one yet?


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> Have we discussed this one yet?




Is it a new one...?


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> Is it a new one...?



It is.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> It is.



I'll have to check its videos then...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> I'll have to check its videos then...


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> Have we discussed this one yet?



Sounded good in the Andertons vid. And they did a good job explaining how to use it with the IR one.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


>



I think I had seen those videos before, this already has a few month after all...


----------



## brett8388

I'd like to find a few more cool vintage BC Rich guitars. Maybe a blue polka Nightswan.


----------



## Jarmake

brett8388 said:


> I'd like to find a few more cool vintage BC Rich guitars. Maybe a blue polka Nightswan.



BC Rich nightswan? The only one I know is Kramer... 

But I'll be the first to admit that I don't know old bc riches very well...


----------



## Samark




----------



## danbox

Samark said:


> View attachment 99763
> View attachment 99764


What are these?


----------



## USMarine75

brett8388 said:


> I'd like to find a few more cool vintage BC Rich guitars. Maybe a blue polka Nightswan.



Anyone play one of the new Kramers? Ive had my eye on the Nightswan polka dot reissue as well as the Diver Down Barretta.


----------



## mlp187

WTF is happening to me? I love it:


----------



## maliciousteve

^They look incredible. The aesthetic kinda remind me of an old Jaguar or Rolls Royce


----------



## mmr007

I need there to be an epiphone version of this...like now


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## mmr007

I'm kinda digging the traffic safety orange one. I just picked up this floyd equipped les paul not too long ago and am looking for mod ideas so it's not so bland and also because the stock pups and FR special have to go anyway


----------



## Adieu

mlp187 said:


> WTF is happening to me? I love it:
> View attachment 99787



As a medical-adjacent professional with some recent experience in clinical psychiatry, I probably wouldn't actually be legally allowed to recommend Haloperidol... but maybe Haloperidol?


----------



## Adieu

mmr007 said:


> I need there to be an epiphone version of this...like now



You can probably get it from the Chibsons. They've been on a clear sides and back trip ever since ESP made it cool and super-high-end at some point.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## mmr007

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 99794


one comment...one question.
Comment-I would never want to own an FRX (I think that's what they are called) as it is definitely not my style of guitar but I have to say that is quite a stunningly beautiful specimen
Question-Why do the tailpiece studs look so overwhelmingly undersized?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been wanting a switchless fuzz wah since FOREVER
But sucks this thing is like $300.


----------



## USMarine75

mmr007 said:


> I need there to be an epiphone version of this...like now


----------



## mmr007

It's close....but not close enough. I think that is a limited Muse edition but I have VERY specific requirements of traditional guitars....no belly cuts on Les Pauls, just forgo taco bell on days you're gonna play your paul, and I don't like the painted black back and sides. The Gibson's chocolate stained body just does it for me with the pink cap.

Also aren't those guitars thinline? They aren't full thickness LP's are they?


----------



## USMarine75

mmr007 said:


> It's close....but not close enough. I think that is a limited Muse edition but I have VERY specific requirements of traditional guitars....no belly cuts on Les Pauls, just forgo taco bell on days you're gonna play your paul, and I don't like the painted black back and sides. The Gibson's chocolate stained body just does it for me with the pink cap.
> 
> Also aren't those guitars thinline? They aren't full thickness LP's are they?



I honestly can’t remember it’s been awhile since I looked at them. I had the green and pink on order but cancelled after waiting like 16 months lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

"The Epiphone Les Paul™ Muse from the new Inspired by Gibson™ Collection features a* lightweight chambered Les Paul body *powered by high output Alnico Classic PRO™ humbuckers™ with a coil-splitting and phase controls plus a treble bleed circuit to maintain clarity at lower volumes. Available in all-new metallic finishes including Radio Blue Metallic, Wanderlust Green Metallic, Purple Passion Metallic, Jet Black Metallic, Smoked Almond Metallic, Pearl White Metallic, and Scarlet Red Metallic. Hardshell or EpiLite™ case sold separately."

Chambered but full thiccness?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Do the LTD Eclipses have belly cuts?

EDIT: yes they do, through the power of a digital information exchange, this has been verified:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do the LTD Eclipses have belly cuts?
> 
> EDIT: yes they do, through the power of a digital information exchange, this has been verified:


Regular ones do. The Full Thickness ones don't, though. EC1000T, EC-401VF, AS-1, etc.


----------



## mmr007

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do the LTD Eclipses have belly cuts?
> 
> EDIT: yes they do, through the power of a digital information exchange, this has been verified:


It actually depends on the EC. I know the Bill Kelliher one doesn't and I'm sure there are other full bodied ones that don't but I am not a big fan of the EC...not because it's a bad guitar but because if I want a single cut I want the softer shape and cuts of a traditional Gibson. I mean I love Hanneman enough to spoon with his dead corpse and buy the nazi M bodies but I can't bring myself to buy his EC just to say I have one.


----------



## mmr007

I've been seriously GASing for this explorer. I have the epiphone '84 explorer below so I just got a set of brushed gold EMG 57/66 and aged gold hardware and vintage speed knobs to try and do a modern take of this guitar




EMGs came in the mail last night




Hopefully the Epi paint will age horribly like the Gibson so the white will look like a polar bear in global warming....we'll see. If so I may or may not add the unnecessary pickguard


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## mmr007

Raise….


----------



## USMarine75

mmr007 said:


>



Robin would push that button all day.


----------



## mmr007

USMarine75 said:


> Robin would push that button all day.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Man those gold EMG's look nice.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Suddenly caught the Kramer bug, namely this Baretta model.


----------



## USMarine75

Waiting on my Ichika…


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Waiting on my Ichika…




So the 8 degree slant fret QX models are 19” radius and the reg fret Q models are 21-22” compound? The necks look incredibly figured too. And for around $1k they come with a gigbag.

At the end Lee says they’re expecting them to arrive in stores in the UK by August 2022? Yikes.


----------



## mmr007

Headless? Et tu....?


----------



## mmr007




----------



## mlp187

@mmr007 oh my lawd that was fucking nuts


----------



## gunshow86de

What a beautiful burst.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Is there such thing as a 6505+ with a good clean and crunch channel? I've been spamming 5150 plugins bc I miss my 6505 and the absolutely crushing fizzy sound. The current tones I have dialed in are just massive, just borderline uncontrollable low end, kinda scooped, and with this insane treble and presence sizzle. I just need a good clean channel and I love my crunch, and the 6505 did not jazz. 

Also, may or may not want a BKP polymath bridge. 

and no money


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Is there such thing as a 6505+ with a good clean and crunch channel? I've been spamming 5150 plugins bc I miss my 6505 and the absolutely crushing fizzy sound. The current tones I have dialed in are just massive, just borderline uncontrollable low end, kinda scooped, and with this insane treble and presence sizzle. I just need a good clean channel and I love my crunch, and the 6505 did not jazz.
> 
> Also, may or may not want a BKP polymath bridge.
> 
> and no money



See how much you jive with the 5153.


----------



## jwade




----------



## Tree

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Is there such thing as a 6505+ with a good clean and crunch channel? I've been spamming 5150 plugins bc I miss my 6505 and the absolutely crushing fizzy sound. The current tones I have dialed in are just massive, just borderline uncontrollable low end, kinda scooped, and with this insane treble and presence sizzle. I just need a good clean channel and I love my crunch, and the 6505 did not jazz.
> 
> Also, may or may not want a BKP polymath bridge.
> 
> and no money



If you can live with a slightly darker sound the Engl FB100 is kinda like a blend of a Recto and 5150/6505 for high gain. It can do fizzier tones as well if you push it. 
The clean channel is perfectly serviceable and did basic jazz cleans quite well in my experience.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Is there such thing as a 6505+ with a good clean and crunch channel? I've been spamming 5150 plugins bc I miss my 6505 and the absolutely crushing fizzy sound. The current tones I have dialed in are just massive, just borderline uncontrollable low end, kinda scooped, and with this insane treble and presence sizzle. I just need a good clean channel and I love my crunch, and the 6505 did not jazz.
> 
> Also, may or may not want a BKP polymath bridge.
> 
> and no money



The 5153 is DAMN close. Probably as close as you'll get without either a mountain of cash or a ton of hard work.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HYPED


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Is there such thing as a 6505+ with a good clean and crunch channel? I've been spamming 5150 plugins bc I miss my 6505 and the absolutely crushing fizzy sound. The current tones I have dialed in are just massive, just borderline uncontrollable low end, kinda scooped, and with this insane treble and presence sizzle. I just need a good clean channel and I love my crunch, and the 6505 did not jazz.
> 
> Also, may or may not want a BKP polymath bridge.
> 
> and no money


Yeah it's called a 5153.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> HYPED
> View attachment 99914


The specs on that are right up my alley. Looks like it would balance much better than the Japanese Kelly pro I had.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The specs on that are right up my alley. Looks like it would balance much better than the Japanese Kelly pro I had.


X shapes sit far better than any explorer shape barring the mini destroyer I had.


----------



## JD27

That’s awesome Sammy got a full production signature. The limited SD-1 was awesome, but I might actually have a chance at getting one of these.


----------



## Wucan

KnightBrolaire said:


> HYPED
> View attachment 99914


Everything is up my alley, except the body shape... ugh if only this was a Viper


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wucan said:


> Everything is up my alley, except the body shape... ugh if only this was a Viper


buy an rm600 then.


----------



## mlp187

Just saw this at MF, and The GAS was immediate:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mlp187 said:


> Just saw this at MF, and The GAS was immediate:
> View attachment 99923



Just got a new 21' SG Standard. Built like a tank.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mlp187 said:


> Just saw this at MF, and The GAS was immediate:
> View attachment 99923



Not a Gibson SG guy
But DAMN SON.


----------



## USMarine75

Tree said:


> If you can live with a slightly darker sound the Engl FB100 is kinda like a blend of a Recto and 5150/6505 for high gain. It can do fizzier tones as well if you push it.
> The clean channel is perfectly serviceable and did basic jazz cleans quite well in my experience.



Fizzy with a ton of lows?

Framus Cobra KT88.


----------



## USMarine75

mlp187 said:


> Just saw this at MF, and The GAS was immediate:
> View attachment 99923



Killer looking and the price is right. 

I don’t have any issue with Richlite but aren’t we at the point where we can go back to rosewood? I don’t care on my other guitars but I have a feeling the richlite era will be less desirable for resale value, which is unfortunately a big part of Gibson ownership. 

Also, “proprietary HB”? All Gibson pickups are lol. Could we be more specific please. 

Also just personal preference but i would have liked aged gloss or nitro instead of regular gloss finish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Killer looking and the price is right.
> 
> I don’t have any issue with Richlite but aren’t we at the point where we can go back to rosewood? I don’t care on my other guitars but I have a feeling the richlite era will be less desirable for resale value, which is unfortunately a big part of Gibson ownership.
> 
> Also, “proprietary HB”? All Gibson pickups are lol. Could we be more specific please.
> 
> Also just personal preference but i would have liked aged gloss or nitro instead of regular gloss finish.



It's the "SG Dark Limited Edition" and it's easier source jet black Richlite, which is a selling point for the market that sub-$2k Gibsons land in. 

This is a GC/MF exclusive.


----------



## Blytheryn

KnightBrolaire said:


> HYPED
> View attachment 99914



Yeah I’m actually going to need one of these.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's the "SG Dark Limited Edition" and it's easier source jet black Richlite, which is a selling point for the market that sub-$2k Gibsons land in.
> 
> This is a GC/MF exclusive.



No I get it. And I get they’re trying to hit a price point. But then why not ebony if they’re going for the dark look? Many of my Richlite boards look good but especially when dry they’re light. And I think most would pay $100 more for that kind of upgrade.


----------



## mlp187

USMarine75 said:


> Killer looking and the price is right.
> 
> I don’t have any issue with Richlite but aren’t we at the point where we can go back to rosewood? I don’t care on my other guitars but I have a feeling the richlite era will be less desirable for resale value, which is unfortunately a big part of Gibson ownership.
> 
> Also, “proprietary HB”? All Gibson pickups are lol. Could we be more specific please.
> 
> Also just personal preference but i would have liked aged gloss or nitro instead of regular gloss finish.



I did some digging on that pickup, and it appears to have 4-conductor wiring and a slightly hotter output than the 57 Classic plus. However, I cannot find that webpage now, but will update when I do.

Edit: http://legacy.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2016/Memphis/ES-Les-Paul-Studio.aspx

Then scroll down to electronics


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> No I get it. And I get they’re trying to hit a price point. But then why not ebony if they’re going for the dark look? Many of my Richlite boards look good but especially when dry they’re light. And I think most would pay $100 more for that kind of upgrade.



Because then they can talk ebony up as an "upgrade" exclusive to the fancy stuff. 

Also, what are you doing to your Richlite? It's sealed on top. It shouldn't be changing color at all unless it's just plain old dirty/dusty.


----------



## Wucan

KnightBrolaire said:


> buy an rm600 then.


Nah, I'm looking at that Extra Thin U neck profile lol. It's the only short scale LTD that I've seen have it. I have a Viper and I wish it had that extra mm shaved off.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because then they can talk ebony up as an "upgrade" exclusive to the fancy stuff.
> 
> Also, what are you doing to your Richlite? It's sealed on top. It shouldn't be changing color at all unless it's just plain old dirty/dusty.



2015 so prob still covered in sawdust and glue?


----------



## mlp187

USMarine75 said:


> 2015 so prob still covered in sawdust and glue?


Somebody call the fire department!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> 2015 so prob still covered in sawdust and glue?



Sure it's not one of those super roasted and dyed maple boards they were doing for a minute around then?


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sure it's not one of those super roasted and dyed maple boards they were doing for a minute around then?



It’s a Less Plus and they were trying to make a more modern LP lol. So maybe?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Someone convince me not to


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Someone convince me not to


----------



## nedheftyfunk

USMarine75 said:


> It’s a Less Plus and they were trying to make a more modern LP lol. So maybe?



In 2015, the LP Less+ had rosewood fretboards: http://legacy.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2015/USA/Les-Paul-Less-Plus.aspx

Not a 2018 LP Player+ by any chance? They had richilite boards, but they were super-black: http://legacy.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2018/USA/Les-Paul-Signature-Player-Plus-2018.aspx


----------



## USMarine75

nedheftyfunk said:


> In 2015, the LP Less+ had rosewood fretboards: http://legacy.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2015/USA/Les-Paul-Less-Plus.aspx
> 
> Not a 2018 LP Player+ by any chance? They had richilite boards, but they were super-black: http://legacy.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2018/USA/Les-Paul-Signature-Player-Plus-2018.aspx



2015 LP Les Plus Goldtop P90 (with min-e-tune). It was a mid level LP ($2499 maybe?). I bought it when Sam Ash had their Christmas “50% off please take our leftover 2015 stock” sale lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> 2015 LP Les Plus Goldtop P90 (with min-e-tune). It was a mid level LP ($2499 maybe?). I bought it when Sam Ash had their Christmas “50% off please take our leftover 2015 stock” sale lol.



Those were rosewood too: https://guitarchimp.com/products/2015-gibson-les-paul-less-plus-goldtop-p-90-pickups


----------



## CanserDYI

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Someone convince me not to


That'd be cool if it didnt have the Gojira G on it.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@CanserDYI The amount of cool signature guitars ruined by gaudy inlay, I tell ya. I get it, it's their sig and all that - still lame.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

USMarine75 said:


> 2015 LP Les Plus Goldtop P90 (with min-e-tune). It was a mid level LP ($2499 maybe?). I bought it when Sam Ash had their Christmas “50% off please take our leftover 2015 stock” sale lol.



Pretty cool. I hadn't come across them before. As Max said, definitely rosewood rather than Richlite:

http://legacy.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/Les-Paul/Gibson-USA/Les-Paul-Less-Plus-P-90.aspx

I have two 2015s (a Standard and a CM) that I got as NoS, but Gibson doesn't seem to be doing those years-later-blowouts anymore. At least not on this side of the pond.


----------



## CanserDYI

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @CanserDYI The amount of cool signature guitars ruined by gaudy inlay, I tell ya. I get it, it's their sig and all that - still lame.


Right, like put that on your personal custom shop charvel or something, but not on the production model. Sure, a signature on the back of the headstock, thats fine, but cmon.


----------



## USMarine75

nedheftyfunk said:


> Pretty cool. I hadn't come across them before. As Max said, definitely rosewood rather than Richlite:
> 
> http://legacy.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/Les-Paul/Gibson-USA/Les-Paul-Less-Plus-P-90.aspx
> 
> I have two 2015s (a Standard and a CM) that I got as NoS, but Gibson doesn't seem to be doing those years-later-blowouts anymore. At least not on this side of the pond.



Was it you that I talked to before about this (can’t remember). But yeah Sam Ash had a NOS clearout of their 2015 leftovers. I think it was Christmas 2017? I bought the DC for $499 with the LE gold case. Was so happy with it I took the chance on the LP+ for $1k. And yeah haven’t seen anything like that since.


----------



## StevenC

mlp187 said:


> Just saw this at MF, and The GAS was immediate:
> View attachment 99923


My SG needs a new bridge and this is exactly the thing I need to see to go all black hardware.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

USMarine75 said:


> Was it you that I talked to before about this (can’t remember). But yeah Sam Ash had a NOS clearout of their 2015 leftovers. I think it was Christmas 2017? I bought the DC for $499 with the LE gold case. Was so happy with it I took the chance on the LP+ for $1k. And yeah haven’t seen anything like that since.



No, it wasn't me. I don't think I ever saw those 2015 limited GTs. I got the CM from Sam Ash, I think, around 2017 as part of one of those 2015 blow-outs, but they also did them in Europe (albeit not with such a discount). I got the 2015 Standard in 2016 from Thomann, but in later years they also randomly had batches of discounted 2016 and 2017 guitars, which had much better tops on the standards. Really kicking myself that I didn't get one of the 2016 7 strings when they sold them off. Pondman got a trans-amber with an awesome top, IIRC.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

CanserDYI said:


> That'd be cool if it didnt have the Gojira G on it.





Crash Dandicoot said:


> The amount of cool signature guitars ruined by gaudy inlay, I tell ya. I get it, it's their sig and all that - still lame.



they were just hater bois
he said see ya later bois
they weren't Gojira cultists

For real though there's one on Reverb right now with Aftermaths in it for a nice price and if it's still there after I'm done selling some stuff it's coming to papa


----------



## budda

Brians Guitars in CT has a nice PRS DGT wraptail. Ive never even held a DGT, but it looks like a good time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wrong thread opps


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

budda said:


> Brians Guitars in CT has a nice PRS DGT wraptail. Ive never even held a DGT, but it looks like a good time.


The specs are interesting on them, I'd love to try one out. Tell me how it compares to your PRS's.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

budda said:


> Brians Guitars in CT has a nice PRS DGT wraptail. Ive never even held a DGT, but it looks like a good time.



If you dig bigger necks the DGT is where it's at.


----------



## budda

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you dig bigger necks the DGT is where it's at.



I do indeed. Wide fat, pattern and pattern vintage all feel great. There's a player grade DGT GT for $2800CAD in Toronto and one in white on consignment for 3K about and hour and a half away. If I thought I could get away tomorrow (and book an appointment to try guitars) I would safari it up .


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone have a stomplock cover for a Digitech Hardwire pedal they’d like to sell me?


----------



## budda

also that wraptail DGT is le gone . Probably for the better, the other two cost substantially less.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

budda said:


> I do indeed. Wide fat, pattern and pattern vintage all feel great. There's a player grade DGT GT for $2800CAD in Toronto and one in white on consignment for 3K about and hour and a half away. If I thought I could get away tomorrow (and book an appointment to try guitars) I would safari it up .



It's crazy how expensive those are now. Less than 10 years ago you could get minty ones with nice tops for $2k all day. Even less for some colors.


----------



## technomancer

Hmmmmm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 99964


Kotzen sig?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kotzen sig?



Fender Japan Haruna Telecaster

I know nothing about the artist just thought it looked cool when I was flipping through Ikebe


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


> Fender Japan Haruna Telecaster
> 
> I know nothing about the artist just thought it looked cool when I was flipping through Ikebe



Japanese all girl band Scandal. Every member has a Fender sig. 

My friend has the Mami Strat sig and if it's any indication, the Haruna would be awesome too.


----------



## technomancer

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Japanese all girl band Scandal. Every member has a Fender sig.
> 
> My friend has the Mami Strat sig and if it's any indication, the Haruna would be awesome too.



Cool. I have had great luck with the Fender Japan stuff over the last couple of years.

That said I'm waiting on a Fender CS floyd run at a local shop so highly unlikely I'll pull the trigger on something before that...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Now I already have 2 new guits coming but...







I was close to getting one on sale way back in June but hesitated and was sold out. Now it's back in stock but I really don't need another bloody 6 string.  I still want it, maybe as a studio exclusive tool.






...and I kinda want this too. Man I've had the PRS SEs in the head lately.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Bloody_Inferno said:


> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I kinda want this too. Man I've had the PRS SEs in the head lately.



I have that guitar! 

My mods include: Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient pickups, and some PRS-style SE Locking Tuners (from John Mann--before PRS started releasing them themselves) [locking tuners not in this picture]


----------



## AltecGreen

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Japanese all girl band Scandal. Every member has a Fender sig.
> 
> My friend has the Mami Strat sig and if it's any indication, the Haruna would be awesome too.





Take a look at this Fender Japan from a few days ago. Most of the Fender Japan artists appear with their signatures. Of course, Mami is not using her sig as usual.


----------



## mbardu




----------



## Seabeast2000

Please, if possible, talk me out of this.


----------



## mmr007

Seabeast2000 said:


> Please, if possible, talk me out of this.


I'm the wrong person to talk you out of that. The best I can do is suggest you only buy 2 of them.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Seabeast2000 said:


> Please, if possible, talk me out of this.


If you buy that you're just encouraging Schecter to keep using that stupid logo more.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Recently put my ESP Eclipse 24-7 up for trade.






Have been getting a bunch of offers. A refinished Ibanez RGD2127 with BKP Aftermaths, an ESP Forest Sanskrit, and an ESP Horizon 7 string. However, someone offered me an E-II Jesse Liu Masamura and I must say I'm kinda in love. Would it be worth it? Anyone have experience with this guitar?


----------



## Anquished

Or







Once I've bought my studio monitors and finished that setup I'll be after another 7, these two are the most likely candidates (_so far..)_.


----------



## narad

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Recently put my ESP Eclipse 24-7 up for trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have been getting a bunch of offers. A refinished Ibanez RGD2127 with BKP Aftermaths, an ESP Forest Sanskrit, and an ESP Horizon 7 string. However, someone offered me an E-II Jesse Liu Masamura and I must say I'm kinda in love. Would it be worth it? Anyone have experience with this guitar?



No experience but trading a real ESP for an E-II? That's a non-starter for me.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Mayones Duvell 6, 27" scale. I'm getting Shining-inspired Bare Knuckle Polymaths put in it, so I did a quick mockup of how they'll look. Won't be in my hands till April, and it's going to be a long wait...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

narad said:


> No experience but trading a real ESP for an E-II? That's a non-starter for me.


That's what I thought, but it's an older ESP Standard series, this is what basically became E-II. It's not an ESP USA or Custom Shop.


----------



## hayfever

I'm GASing for a RG2027XL because I'm having a hard time finding a 7 string that has:

26.5-27" scale
locking trem
HH/HSH pickups
blade pickup switch, volume & tone controls
bolt on neck
arm contour

anything else I should be looking at? also considering the JBM27 but it seems like a step down in quality and doesn't have the arm contour or tone knob. don't really have a budget but not looking to go custom yet


----------



## RobDobble6S7

You could probably find some schecter meeting your demands, but I think most of them are set neck and neck thru at this stage in 2021.


----------



## hayfever

yeah I’m not a big fan of the schecter finishes or control layouts either


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

hayfever said:


> I'm GASing for a RG2027XL because I'm having a hard time finding a 7 string that has:
> 
> 26.5-27" scale
> locking trem
> HH/HSH pickups
> blade pickup switch, volume & tone controls
> bolt on neck
> arm contour
> 
> anything else I should be looking at? also considering the JBM27 but it seems like a step down in quality and doesn't have the arm contour or tone knob. don't really have a budget but not looking to go custom yet



I'm not the biggest Ibanez fan, but I won't lie I'd love to own a 2027.


----------



## sleewell

i think i want a rack kpa with a tube power amp. heard a few this weekend and was very impressed.


----------



## gunch

Xaeldaren said:


> Mayones Duvell 6, 27" scale. I'm getting Shining-inspired Bare Knuckle Polymaths put in it, so I did a quick mockup of how they'll look. Won't be in my hands till April, and it's going to be a long wait...
> View attachment 100208



Thats kind of sick actually


----------



## Randy




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> View attachment 100362



Tried the 12 string Dano and it was so damn fun. I'm assuming this is the baritone?


----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tried the 12 string Dano and it was so damn fun. I'm assuming this is the baritone?



You are correct.


----------



## Alberto7

... yes, I've been going through a Meshuggah phase for a while, and I'm loving it. That'll pass though.

What hasn't passed, is my absolute love for Padalkas. Some day...


----------



## odibrom

Randy said:


> View attachment 100362



What a nice 1950's musical toy... ... just kidding...

@Alberto7 Padalkas are something special...


----------



## gunch

I want the new iron label iceman but as a 6


----------



## mbardu




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Furtive Glance

Unf.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mbardu said:


>



Really sucks it's an Evertune exclusive limited edition.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I wouldn’t mind having Craig Goldy’s 80s rig (Tube Driver, JCM800, Furman PQ-3). Not that I’m going for that setup, but his tone is killer.


----------



## mbardu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Really sucks it's an Evertune exclusive limited edition.



With shipping estimated second half 2022 lmao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I already have an Axe. But God I always wanted to try one of these.  If for some reason I have to get rid of the Axe, I may consider getting this to replace it.


----------



## USMarine75

Any one actually use a Boss DC-2 (or Waza) Dimension Chorus?

Or is it just a novelty pedal you buy and never use?


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Any one actually use a Boss DC-2 (or Waza) Dimension Chorus?
> 
> Or is it just a novelty pedal you buy and never use?
> 
> View attachment 100436



Always wanted the CE2W. Solely because of the CE1 mode that sounds fucking great.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Always wanted the CE2W. Solely because of the CE1 mode that sounds fucking great.



Specifically looking at Dimension Chorus. Seems like the rack unit was prob used on every 80s/90s hair metal album but curious if anyone actually uses one on their board?


----------



## maliciousteve

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I came across one of these in London years ago. It had already been in the store for a number of years so It had been neglected by the store. Certainly stood out but the 'metal' top was coloured plastic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Specifically looking at Dimension Chorus. Seems like the rack unit was prob used on every 80s/90s hair metal album but curious if anyone actually uses one on their board?




I had the CE20 Chorus which had a mode based on the Dimension D (SDD320 mode on the DC2W). It was very subtle compared to other settings on the CE20. Would be great for running stereo amps and getting that width.

From what I can also tell, the standard DC2 mode has a deeper, more present modulation to it.

Though FWIW I prefer a deep fucking wet chorus. So I wasn't too fond of the Dimension D sound. I always went for the Rich or CE1 mode, or just went back to my Ibanez CS9.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Any one actually use a Boss DC-2 (or Waza) Dimension Chorus?
> 
> Or is it just a novelty pedal you buy and never use?
> 
> View attachment 100436


Purple Rain has the rack on the intro guitar, that's probably the most famous DC sound. My friend has one on the way, but he's got COVID atm so I haven't got to try it yet. Will let you know if I get to try it soon.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Always wanted the CE2W. Solely because of the CE1 mode that sounds fucking great.


Played a CE-2W recently and was honestly very underwhelmed. I was comparing it against the CH-1 and the MXR Stereo Chorus. While I could get it to sound good (which to me is King Crimson chorus sounds and Rush), I could match the sounds spot on with the CH-1 and usually preferred having the extra knobs on the CH-1 to dial in exactly what I liked. I don't know how close it really gets to a CE-1 though, because narad has one of those and it sounded great in the clips he sent me.

My next chorus pedal will be a JC-120 though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Purple Rain has the rack on the intro guitar, that's probably the most famous DC sound. My friend has one on the way, but he's got COVID atm so I haven't got to try it yet. Will let you know if I get to try it soon.
> 
> Played a CE-2W recently and was honestly very underwhelmed. I was comparing it against the CH-1 and the MXR Stereo Chorus. While I could get it to sound good (which to me is King Crimson chorus sounds and Rush), I could match the sounds spot on with the CH-1 and usually preferred having the extra knobs on the CH-1 to dial in exactly what I liked. I don't know how close it really gets to a CE-1 though, because narad has one of those and it sounded great in the clips he sent me.
> 
> My next chorus pedal will be a JC-120 though.



The MXR Analog sounds great but it does kill the high end. Great sounding chorus if you look passed the tone suck


----------



## StevenC

Should add my H9000 has a Dimension D in it, so I'll be trying the DC-2W against that, too.


----------



## BigViolin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The MXR Analog sounds great but it does kill the high end. Great sounding chorus if you look passed the tone suck



Did you end up getting an Arion? Curious what you thought and if you had to have just one chorus which would you choose?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BigViolin said:


> Did you end up getting an Arion? Curious what you thought and if you had to have just one chorus which would you choose?




Nah. It seems interesting but not spending $150 for one.  

TBH I yet to find the *perfect* chorus. But I have specific needs. For me sound-wise, nothing beats the Ibanez CS9. In terms of features, the Alexander Sugarcube (not perfect because the one I bought had noise issues). I finally did try the Suhr Alexa and I wasn't too impressed. 

Someone needs to make a two-voice chorus pedal like the Suhr Alexa but voiced like the Ibanez CS9. Tempted to see if I can get someone to build one eventually.


----------



## kidmendel

USMarine75 said:


> Any one actually use a Boss DC-2 (or Waza) Dimension Chorus?
> 
> Or is it just a novelty pedal you buy and never use?
> 
> View attachment 100436



I have two friends who both say it's a must-have/their fave choruses, but I haven't been able to check it out myself. They both use it regularly though, for sure.


----------



## mungiisi

I've never been too much of an ESP guy, but damn, I've started to gain some GAS towards ESP Horizon FR-7:






Are these somewhat rare? Doesn't seem to move that much on the 2nd hand market. I know that there are E-II alternatives available nowadays, but I'd like to get an ESP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mungiisi said:


> I've never been too much of an ESP guy, but damn, I've started to gain some GAS towards ESP Horizon FR-7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these somewhat rare? Doesn't seem to move that much on the 2nd hand market. I know that there are E-II alternatives available nowadays, but I'd like to get an ESP.



IIRC these were produced around the tail end of the Standard Series. In 2012 I think? And they did the logo change in 2013 and E-II rebrand in 2014.


----------



## Wucan

Squier's stuff as of late has been awesome, really digging the Contemporary Jaguar right now. Now I'm looking at the Super Sonic re-issue... if it had "modern" specs like bigger frets and flatter radius it'd already be home, now I'm debating whether to go for it anyways and maybe get a Warmoth neck if the usual Fender specs bother me too much:


----------



## narad

And I here I thought I was just about done with my non-Horizon-I GAS:


----------



## Jarmake

narad said:


> And I here I thought I was just about done with my non-Horizon-I GAS:


Why you've got to do this to me? Damn that's hot.

I don't know the maker though... What is it?


----------



## narad

Jarmake said:


> Why you've got to do this to me? Damn that's hot.
> 
> I don't know the maker though... What is it?



T's Guitars.


----------



## migstopheles

very very cool, strong framus vibes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So badly...


----------



## NickS

^There's one of those hanging around at my local GC, definitely looks pretty tempting.


----------



## pott

NickS said:


> ^There's one of those hanging around at my local GC, definitely looks pretty tempting.



Oooh where? I've not seen a GC since the SLU one shut down...


----------



## NickS

pott said:


> Oooh where? I've not seen a GC since the SLU one shut down...



Southcenter/Tukwila, we moved down that way about the time they closed the SLU store.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> And I here I thought I was just about done with my non-Horizon-I GAS:


Now that’s a nice looking guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I absolutely did not need to see an Ibanez Rocket Roll II being available at the usual place...






...but I want it so damn bad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I absolutely did not need to see an Ibanez Rocket Roll II being available at the usual place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I want it so damn bad.



Chalk up "not getting a Rocket Roll II for $300USD 10 years ago" as one of my biggest gear regrets, next to selling my Mesa Mark IV and 5150II


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Chalk up "not getting a Rocket Roll II for $300USD 10 years ago" as one of my biggest gear regrets, next to selling my Mesa Mark IV and 5150II



The asking price is a bit more than expected, plus I already have 2 new instruments incoming. Perhaps I should offload my LTD Arrow for one, since I'm not really using it as often as my other Ibbys....

I'll have to see how long this lasts...


----------



## odibrom

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I absolutely did not need to see an Ibanez Rocket Roll II being available at the usual place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I want it so damn bad.



I like the look of some older Ibanez guitars like that one, but then I see their neck joint and get turned of by bolt on square heels... The neck trough artists are dope, specially those with the control freak BC Rich vibe...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

odibrom said:


> I like the look of some older Ibanez guitars like that one, but then I see their neck joint and get turned of by bolt on square heels... The neck trough artists are dope, specially those with the control freak BC Rich vibe...



I've come to peace with bolt on square heels years ago. So these aren't an issue. Hell, one of my upcoming fiddles is a lefty flipped righty strat that's getting the scalloped fretboard treatment. 

That said, while I like the rocket rolls IIs, I wish it was the pre lawsuit Flying V models that's available instead. But beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

This but as a schecter Sunset Custom (24 frets, wenge neck/fb, 28 inch scale, FR Original, and vol in tone place)


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I have been wanting a guitar tuned to D for a while for Death songs. This might be the one.


----------



## AMOS




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Leaviathan said:


> View attachment 100634


That's neat looking!


----------



## Jarmake

Leaviathan said:


> View attachment 100634



Is it me, or is that fan a bit extreme? I'd imagine it would be hard to play the first few frets on the lower strings.


----------



## Alberto7

Jarmake said:


> Is it me, or is that fan a bit extreme? I'd imagine it would be hard to play the first few frets on the lower strings.



I can't imagine myself playing that beast without pulling a muscle.


----------



## Manurack

Gibson Les Paul Custom in silverburst!


----------



## mlp187




----------



## Manurack

Ambler Custom Guitars in the UK makes an AMAZING Explorer type guitar that I really, reeeeeeeeeally want!


----------



## odibrom

Manurack said:


> Ambler Custom Guitars in the UK makes an AMAZING Explorer type guitar that I really, reeeeeeeeeally want!
> 
> View attachment 100644



That FRX trem is pretty nice, pity they're only in 6 string format... the guitar is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Pat

I want this so bad:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pat said:


> I want this so bad:



mmmmm unrouted Floyd.

Also I'm not even as much of an Ibanez guy as I used to be, but the recent threads about the 7620 and Vampire Kiss makes me want one...




I really dig the darker Candy Apple Red look.

Bro if they made a Vampire Kiss 2027XL... Fuck. 

EDIT: HOLD THE FUCK UP THEY MADE A SILVER 2027XL????


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I want a 5153, an orange 4x12, and a schecter c7 apocalypse. Holy fuck I went to guitar center to fuck around and try and pick up their used c7 on a straight trade and I plugged into a 5153 50w just to try and DAMN. Ridiculously tight, super aggressive and so much fucking gain on tap. Cleans were even nice. No boost or anything just pure savagery and the c7 was probably the nicest guitar I've played in a guitar center. Good setup even and it sounded perfect on every setting I ran it through. Found out I really dig Bare Knuckle aftermaths too. Not quite the same low end girth and pissed off high end but damn have I never played a guitar that can sound so cutting and tight into an amp dialed to be thick and scooped. 

Very very tempted to pick up an aftermath set even though it would fuck over my mockingbird in a new way. The neck pickup was great.


----------



## CanserDYI

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I plugged into a 5153 50w just to try and DAMN. Ridiculously tight, super aggressive and so much fucking gain on tap. Cleans were even nice. No boost or anything just pure savagery...


This is the way.


----------



## Jake

I fear I've been hit with Les Paul GAS. I have my Mesa Boogie Mark IV and Triple Rec up for sale right now in an attempt to fund something. 

A Les Paul Custom has evaded me for far too long





Or even a Slash Model or a nice Heritage Cherry Standard would be nice to have.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Ok the more I think about it the more I heavily consider going back for that apocalypse. It was just that fucking good, I have work, and with what I'm still owed on my avenger I could definitely talk them into giving it to me. That thing was just about perfect if it had a coil tap. I could also say fuck it and buy their banshee mach 7 instead, that has a coil tap, the neck profile I like, and is neck through.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## mlp187

Jake said:


> I fear I've been hit with Les Paul GAS. I have my Mesa Boogie Mark IV and Triple Rec up for sale right now in an attempt to fund something.
> 
> A Les Paul Custom has evaded me for far too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even a Slash Model or a nice Heritage Cherry Standard would be nice to have.


Jake, are you approaching middle age?
When I turned 35, I knew I needed a Les Paul. At that point in my life, I didn’t even like them, but I knew I needed one. 
Today, I constantly check LPs as they trickle onto reverb, GC, and MGR. I sure don’t need one, but damn it do I want one. I have an eclipse, and I love it very much, but it’s not a Gibson (that’s a good thing IME; note that I do own two SGs that I love). 
Why do I feel this way?
Because I’m over 35. It will happen to all of you.
See on the golf course. Can’t wait to discuss stocks and joint pain.


----------



## Jake

mlp187 said:


> Jake, are you approaching middle age?
> When I turned 35, I knew I needed a Les Paul. At that point in my life, I didn’t even like them, but I knew I needed one.
> Today, I constantly check LPs as they trickle onto reverb, GC, and MGR. I sure don’t need one, but damn it do I want one. I have an eclipse, and I love it very much, but it’s not a Gibson (that’s a good thing IME; note that I do own two SGs that I love).
> Why do I feel this way?
> Because I’m over 35. It will happen to all of you.
> See on the golf course. Can’t wait to discuss stocks and joint pain.


I am approaching 30  and I guess I probably should clarify I do own 2 Les Pauls at this current time. Just haven't had outstanding LP GAS in awhile  I honestly do miss having an Eclipse around as well though, I've had a handful of ESPs over the years but I'm not sure that could scratch the itch. However I do work in the financial industry and have plenty of joint pain so hell that might just be it! I also keep buying guitars with single coils now for some reason? 

I currently have these two: Gibson Les Paul Blackwater and Gibson Les Paul Less+


----------



## mlp187

@Jake 
Sounds about right!
That blackwater is the business. Damn it man, nice pair you got their.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


wait wat are those? 
The purple sparkle is sickk


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait wat are those?
> The purple sparkle is sickk



Harley Benton Progressives IIRC


----------



## StevenC

Jake said:


> I fear I've been hit with Les Paul GAS. I have my Mesa Boogie Mark IV and Triple Rec up for sale right now in an attempt to fund something.
> 
> A Les Paul Custom has evaded me for far too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even a Slash Model or a nice Heritage Cherry Standard would be nice to have.


I have had LPC 3 pickup GAS for so long.


----------



## technomancer

Jake said:


> I fear I've been hit with Les Paul GAS. I have my Mesa Boogie Mark IV and Triple Rec up for sale right now in an attempt to fund something.
> 
> A Les Paul Custom has evaded me for far too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even a Slash Model or a nice Heritage Cherry Standard would be nice to have.



Lot of that going around right now...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Pat said:


> I want this so bad:



My Vai fanboyism wants one of these too. Basically his old soloist, sans eyballs. 






Tried one out during a Black Friday sale and was so close to walking out of the store with it but I had to prioritise...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My Vai fanboyism wants one of these too. Basically his old soloist, sans eyballs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried one out during a Black Friday sale and was so close to walking out of the store with it but I had to prioritise...


Eyes, etc or no sale!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait wat are those?
> The purple sparkle is sickk





gunch said:


> Harley Benton Progressives IIRC



Harley Benton. Added some new finishes to the Fusion T HH HT line

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/harley-benton-fusion-t-hh-ht

There's also apparently a trem version of the silver sparkle one that's hng worthy.


----------



## Adieu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ebony Neck and Fretboard with Stainless Steel frets? Yes PLEASE.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

I love orange chocolate milano cookies.




Not sure which one is more cookie-similar. In an ideal world, they'd both be schecter sunset customs...


----------



## mlp187

Well, I bought Brent Hinds Terror. It’s fantastic. I’m running it into a DV Mark Silver 112 cab. Holy moly. I mean it’s really good, even for soloing.
The first test was with an SG loaded with a 57 Classic plus in the bridge and 57 Classic in the neck. So damn tight sounding.
The next test was with my eclipse w/ emg 57/66. Whoa. OMFG. Definitely more than enough gain. Still tight.
Finally I tested w/ my 87 custom m-1 w/ a Duncan Distortion. It sounded pretty damn good.
My only beef is there is no tone control for the clean channel, so minus 2 points there.
Still, now I have GAS for this:


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I want a 5153, an orange 4x12, and a schecter c7 apocalypse. Holy fuck I went to guitar center to fuck around and try and pick up their used c7 on a straight trade and I plugged into a 5153 50w just to try and DAMN. Ridiculously tight, super aggressive and so much fucking gain on tap. Cleans were even nice. No boost or anything just pure savagery and the c7 was probably the nicest guitar I've played in a guitar center. Good setup even and it sounded perfect on every setting I ran it through. Found out I really dig Bare Knuckle aftermaths too. Not quite the same low end girth and pissed off high end but damn have I never played a guitar that can sound so cutting and tight into an amp dialed to be thick and scooped.
> 
> Very very tempted to pick up an aftermath set even though it would fuck over my mockingbird in a new way. The neck pickup was great.


I love my 50 watt head, plug in and play instant good tone.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

After nearly three years of on again/ off again LP gas... I've finally gotten past it... not that I won't relapse at some point but for now, I've rounded the corner and can see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Oh and part of that ray of light seems to be this... calling my name like a mosquito being drawn toward the azure glow of a bug zapper... 24 fret, small dots, caramelized maple board, 12/16 compound radius, Gotoh 510 trem, tusq xl, and Fishman Open Core PRF-COC actives. If it had stainless frets I'd commit bad crimes to get it to my doorstep.


----------



## gunch

I see a Tele-oid with a forearm contour, I hit like.


----------



## Mboogie7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



oof, that silver sparkle one.. if that make any lefties, consider one sold to me.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Low key want a bass rig and this would be nice:






or one of these:


----------



## Randy




----------



## technomancer

The only reason one of these has not come home is that I keep reminding myself I need to be able to pay for a Fender CS run that should come in someday


----------



## Samark

A nice addition to any collection.


----------



## beerandbeards

technomancer said:


> The only reason one of these has not come home is that I keep reminding myself I need to be able to pay for a Fender CS run that should come in someday
> 
> View attachment 100990


I want to know more about this custom shop Fender!


----------



## technomancer

beerandbeards said:


> I want to know more about this custom shop Fender!



Local shop has a run of HSH '67 Strats with floyds coming someday... they were supposed to have shipped in mid-September and are "in production"


----------



## RobDobble6S7




----------



## beerandbeards

technomancer said:


> Local shop has a run of HSH '67 Strats with floyds coming someday... they were supposed to have shipped in mid-September and are "in production"



I’ll have what he’s having


----------



## Seabeast2000

HM2/Rat is all I know.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm not normally a fan of JPs but this one is hawwwwwt


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Started looking into the Ibanez Ashula bass.






There's one about an hour and a bit away from me at a decent price and in barely played condition. But that's just it; very few players have any need for this kind of instrument let alone write music with it and not sure if I'm up to it either. 

I might just grab one of those 4 string short scale SR Mezzo or Talmans for cheap and give it a heavy hybridised mod instead.


----------



## Godflash

can't find anywhere


----------



## narad

Godflash said:


> can't find anywhere



I've had. Would recommend Gibson Historic instead.


----------



## Godflash

narad said:


> I've had. Would recommend Gibson Historic instead.


I heard that it's a way better than original or reissue


----------



## narad

Godflash said:


> I heard that it's a way better than original or reissue



Not anywhere close. I bought one since at the time the Historics weren't even using real ebony, but after trying 2015+ Historics, it was like a toy.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Not anywhere close. I bought one since at the time the Historics weren't even using real ebony, but after trying 2015+ Historics, it was like a toy.



I'll second, the Edwards LPs are nice guitars but don't hold a candle to the actual CS LPs.

Also, the urine yellow binding has got to go


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Help
It grew on me


----------



## BigViolin

It looks like it's trying to grow _around_ you.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Help
> It grew on me



Nope. Nope nope nope nope


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Help
> It grew on me



wait, the fuck is that?


----------



## r33per

TheInvisibleHand said:


> wait, the fuck is that?


That, me laddie, is a dog.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Help
> It grew on me


Is that your gear cave?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is that your gear cave?


The downstairs section


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The downstairs section



is your gear cave a guitar store? but really, what is that guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheInvisibleHand said:


> is your gear cave a guitar store? but really, what is that guitar?



PRS "The Concept" made custom for Mark Tremonti.


----------



## Noodler

Didn't think I'd like this as much as I do.... halp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Nevermind not a Jim Root guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## _MonSTeR_

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Yep, that red JBM is my current gas.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I think you mean the blue one.


----------



## mlp187

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


This is great but I prefer the blue. Though I wouldn’t complain if this was to be released.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Definitely digging this RG the guitarist from Thornhill used to use:














OOF


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mlp187 said:


> This is great but I prefer the blue. Though I wouldn’t complain if this was to be released.



The blue one is okay, but I prefer Ibanezes that have louder finishes like the red one. A candy apple blue JBM would have been amazing.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Not sure I'm willing to part with my PRS to get it though and I certainly don't just have a cool 5k I'm not using at the moment.


----------



## BigViolin

Suhr denim is the best denim.


----------



## narad

Damn you, Furtner!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

The price is attractive to make it a mod platform and I'm starting to consider this. I wouldn't expect stellar craftmanship for that price range, but can anyone here tell me how's the JS serie?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> Damn you, Furtner!


That's the kind of guitar you buy and keep forever. Beautiful.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## CanserDYI

gunshow86de said:


>


Not my thing at all, but that color is fire.


----------



## Noodler

AlexCorriveau said:


> View attachment 101351
> 
> 
> The price is attractive to make it a mod platform and I'm starting to consider this. I wouldn't expect stellar craftmanship for that price range, but can anyone here tell me how's the JS serie?


I had a JS Rhodes about 6 years or so ago and it was a solid guitar. Fixed bridge though so I can't speak on the Floyd. The fret work was meh, but for the price it played and sounded good.


----------



## USMarine75

Only one set available… for $1600.


----------



## CanserDYI

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101383
> View attachment 101384
> View attachment 101385
> View attachment 101386
> View attachment 101387
> View attachment 101388
> 
> 
> Only one set available… for $1600.


Imagine looking down at that on your board and just thinking ..."shit...wheres my delay..."


----------



## gunch

This would look sick with some clear bobbin pickups like Oil City Blackbirds


----------



## Adieu

CanserDYI said:


> Imagine looking down at that on your board and just thinking ..."shit...wheres my delay..."



Or... shit where my $1600?


----------



## Yelir

gunshow86de said:


> Gibson ES


Is that the Metallic Rose? I looked up one recently from L&M and the color/figuring on the back was to die for.


----------



## gunshow86de

Yelir said:


> Is that the Metallic Rose? I looked up one recently from L&M and the color/figuring on the back was to die for.



It's Heather Poly. Not sure what the Poly part is about, it's nitro VOS. 

https://reverb.com/item/47494159-gibson-custom-shop-psl-64-es-335-reissue-vos-heather-poly


----------



## maliciousteve

Saw one of these in a store last week and it looked great. I want it but can't afford it


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

maliciousteve said:


> Saw one of these in a store last week and it looked great. I want it but can't afford it


200$ in a savings account each month for a while and it's yours. C'mon man.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101383
> View attachment 101384
> View attachment 101385
> View attachment 101386
> View attachment 101387
> View attachment 101388
> 
> 
> Only one set available… for $1600.



So what are these again? Abominable?


----------



## Backsnack

gunch said:


> This would look sick with some clear bobbin pickups like Oil City Blackbirds


Bringing back the Lace pickups eh?


----------



## Zado




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

LEAVE ME ALONE POINTY 7 STRING FLOYD ROSE GUITARS


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> LEAVE ME ALONE POINTY 7 STRING FLOYD ROSE GUITARS




JOIN THE CULT

obligatory stealth post


----------



## maliciousteve

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> 200$ in a savings account each month for a while and it's yours. C'mon man.



When I haven't got a Mortgage to pay, Car payments and monthly out goings (due to increase soon) kicking my arse then I'll do that.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Anquished

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> LEAVE ME ALONE POINTY 7 STRING FLOYD ROSE GUITARS



I played the Solar V today and now have major gas for it.

Its awkward AF to sit with though..


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Randy said:


> View attachment 101519



what in the FUCK is that I want it


----------



## Randy

It's a Star Destroyer by this dude:

https://www.ripcustomguitars.com/

If that doesn't belong to somebody on this site, I'll be shocked.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Randy said:


> It's a Star Destroyer by this dude:
> 
> https://www.ripcustomguitars.com/
> 
> If that doesn't belong to somebody on this site, I'll be shocked.



any info on how good the shop is/costs? 

I'm debating fucking around and getting something wack if I manage to evade the GAS until next Christmas and his builds all seem to be exactly what I want which the market does not offer in the slightest


----------



## Randy

Can't speak to his build quality, thought I've seen/heard good things. The MW sig is a semi production model, looks like the base price was $1700 if that gives you an idea where things start.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> any info on how good the shop is/costs?
> 
> I'm debating fucking around and getting something wack if I manage to evade the GAS until next Christmas and his builds all seem to be exactly what I want which the market does not offer in the slightest


i've talked with rob about a star destroyer build and they start around 2600$.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

TheBolivianSniper said:


> JOIN THE CULT
> 
> obligatory stealth post


I'm just glad this costs an arm and a leg, so I'll never be tempted.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After the double neck, 5153 LBX stealth and RG2228a, (plus 2 more guitars pending ) I really don't need any new gear for a long time.

Then the HSH strat bug bit yet abloodygain.


----------



## Adieu

Fender did HSH? Huh...

What's the switching layout? Regular 5-way or something tricky with splits?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Adieu said:


> What's the switching layout? Regular 5-way or something tricky with splits?



From the Fender site:

*Switching:*
5-Position Blade: Position 1. Bridge Pickup, Pos 2. Inside Coil Bridge Pickup/Middle Pickup, Pos 3. Middle Pickup, Pos 4. Middle Pickup/Outside Coil Neck Pickup, Pos 5. Neck Pickup

*Control:*
Master Volume, Tone 1. (Neck/Middle Pickups), Tone 2. (Bridge Pickup)


----------



## Pietjepieter

Randy said:


> View attachment 101519


not the bigest fan of pointy guitars or glitters.... but damn that thing is cool


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

pointy + HSH + floyd + 24 frets + gold hardware, i wish literally every guitar had this spec combo. covered pickups with outer-coil gold pole pieces are the cherry on the cake


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

there's a blackjack A6 on reverb within driving distance for a really fucking good price, I want a 6 or an 8 and I have both the money and justification for it, I can easily afford and will use it, someone stop me right now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> there's a blackjack A6 on reverb within driving distance for a really fucking good price, I want a 6 or an 8 and I have both the money and justification for it, I can easily afford and will use it, someone stop me right now



No, get it. I love my Avenger.


----------



## slavboi_delight

The matte black version pf the E-II Horizon axe palace run kicks my GAS so hard


----------



## Wucan

Wucan said:


> Squier's stuff as of late has been awesome, really digging the Contemporary Jaguar right now. Now I'm looking at the Super Sonic re-issue... if it had "modern" specs like bigger frets and flatter radius it'd already be home, now I'm debating whether to go for it anyways and maybe get a Warmoth neck if the usual Fender specs bother me too much:



Aaand another Squier acquired. Miraculously one of the local shops had a Boxing Day thing going on and I got 15% off this baby. On a brand new guitar that wasn't sitting on the shelf for years it's a miracle discount! Can't wait for it to arrive. My sig's going to look a bit different by the end of next month lol


----------



## Randy




----------



## littlebadboy

I want an Ibanez Q! But, I don't need it.


----------



## mbardu

littlebadboy said:


> I want an Ibanez Q! But, I don't need it.



So you're in the right thread then because that's what G.A.S is all about 
Also, I too want a Q.

BTW, where is the support-group thread for "_I've ordered something and now I am now anxiously waiting for the build and/or shipment and nothing else matters_"?


----------



## NoodleFace

My GAS went out of control. Two NGDs incoming this week. A schecter c-7 SLS Elite, and a Ibanez s6570q


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I found a Jackson USA Fusion, for a decent price, in great condition, in the finish I want, with all the specs I want.

I don't really have the money but I want it EEEEEE

for whatever reason the guitar I miss the most out of all the ones I've sold or traded is that one, it didn't have immaculate fretwork or some crazy good quality to it but Holy SHIT was the neck perfect, it just felt so good to play, stayed in tune really well too with super crazy teem abuse

I want another one so bad but it MUST be a USA fusion with the mid boost AND HSS, the only things I didn't like were that the singles weren't true singles and it only had 22 frets but I can live with that for the pure shred craziness of the world's thinnest neck with that compound radius and short scale 

it was like tiny too and so light and resonant, my stealth is also little and I've found I much prefer smaller guitars


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Schweick

Fairly confident my GAS will never physically manifest as a production item, but if it did it would look very much like an Ibanez Halberd with a 30" scale neck. 

Of course the LACS could read this post and decide making me one of those is the right thing to do to.


----------



## profwoot

KnightBrolaire said:


>



That's the guitar of Captain Metal who fights crime with cartoon children on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


>



The inlay can fuck off. However holy shit, they made an 8 string rhoads!


----------



## Samark

Nice.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Nice.
> 
> View attachment 101760
> View attachment 101761
> View attachment 101762



!?!?!?


----------



## xzacx

Samark said:


> Nice.
> 
> View attachment 101760
> View attachment 101761
> View attachment 101762


Whoa what is this? Is this available somewhere? My wallet is out unless it’s some goofy scale length (aka, longer than 25.5).


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> Whoa what is this? Is this available somewhere? My wallet is out unless it’s some goofy scale length (aka, longer than 25.5).



::cough:: there's a queue here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There was a lot of Headrush shit-talking, even from me... But I kinda wanna try one? My POD GO sounds great but I'm starting to feel limited a bit with it.

It has a 5150II model which is enough for me to try it.


----------



## kmanick

I think I want an Rg3727 but I can't find one at a good price anywhere


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I literally just posted this in the new Schecter thread but HOLY FUCK I NEED THIS
Schecter Kenny Hickey Solo-6 EX


----------



## arasys

Jackson KV2T ghost flames randomly came to my mind; then I started watching Nick Cordle's videos from days when he was in Arsis, also wondering where he's been lately. I used to talk to him on Facebook; he helped me so much with my tone when I was a beginner 12 semi years ago..He firmly believed all I needed was a JCM 900 




I really don't need another guitar, but.. mmhhh also came across this one:



Never seen this one before..


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I literally just posted this in the new Schecter thread but HOLY FUCK I NEED THIS
> Schecter Kenny Hickey Solo-6 EX
> View attachment 101834


Are these listed anywhere yet?


----------



## Adieu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I literally just posted this in the new Schecter thread but HOLY FUCK I NEED THIS
> Schecter Kenny Hickey Solo-6 EX
> View attachment 101834



Srsly? Looks like a $120 Dean to me


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Samark said:


> Nice.
> 
> View attachment 101760
> View attachment 101761
> View attachment 101762


Man it's shit like this that REALLY makes me want to save up for a custom


----------



## Jarmake

Adieu said:


> Srsly? Looks like a $120 Dean to me



Sir, you mustn't forget your reading glasses at home! This is a gorgeous guitar.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There was a lot of Headrush shit-talking, even from me... But I kinda wanna try one? My POD GO sounds great but I'm starting to feel limited a bit with it.
> 
> It has a 5150II model which is enough for me to try it.


If only we could swap an expression pedal with a compressor we Pod Go users would have solved every one of our problems

I have like 6 GAS, will post one


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## CanserDYI

maliciousteve said:


>


God that Xiphos is sick as always, but the Caparison does nothing for me lol


----------



## Wucan

lol I remember two years ago when one of my local stores had a Xiphos chilling in the shelves for what felt like an eternity. Nothing wrong with the guitar at all, just that pointy things don't sell well here. It was $350. Bet some of you guys would've swam up the Pacific coast for that deal.


----------



## gunch

Think I'm going to pull the trigger on either of these


----------



## Koldunya

gunch said:


> View attachment 101865
> View attachment 101866
> 
> Think I'm going to pull the trigger on either of these



And here I have one of these on my wishlist XD









OmegaSlayer said:


> I have like 6 GAS, will post one



I go back and forth on that one; it would match my new C-5 GT bass...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wucan said:


> lol I remember two years ago when one of my local stores had a Xiphos chilling in the shelves for what felt like an eternity. Nothing wrong with the guitar at all, just that pointy things don't sell well here. It was $350. Bet some of you guys would've swam up the Pacific coast for that deal.


yeah that's a deal depending on which version it was. Now people are trying to get 700-1000$ for even a basic ass xiphos lmao


----------



## danbox

gunch said:


> View attachment 101865
> View attachment 101866
> 
> Think I'm going to pull the trigger on either of these


What are these?


----------



## gunch

danbox said:


> What are these?


 NK guitars on aliexpress


----------



## drb

gunch said:


> View attachment 101865
> View attachment 101866
> 
> Think I'm going to pull the trigger on either of these


A friend of mine got one of these with the black burst burl. It's absolutely immaculate and plays fantastically, I really want one.


----------



## Wucan

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah that's a deal depending on which version it was. Now people are trying to get 700-1000$ for even a basic ass xiphos lmao


It was the XPT700 with the Chameleon finish which is I think what people typically refer to as _the _Xiphos.


----------



## gunch

drb said:


> A friend of mine got one of these with the black burst burl. It's absolutely immaculate and plays fantastically, I really want one.


I’m getting it knowing the finish is going to be awful I just want them yummy looking frets


----------



## mbardu

ermahgerd


----------



## drb

gunch said:


> I’m getting it knowing the finish is going to be awful I just want them yummy looking frets


The finish on my friend's is actually _really_ good. However, I believe that the frets may not actually be stainless steel as I've seen some people mention on Facebook etc. His appear to be normal nickel frets or something but I couldn't say for certain as I don't really have any experience discerning between the two.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wucan said:


> It was the XPT700 with the Chameleon finish which is I think what people typically refer to as _the _Xiphos.


yeah THAT is a deal. A lot of people love those chameleon ones.


----------



## CanserDYI

mbardu said:


> ermahgerd
> 
> View attachment 101868


Damn, vandermeij?


----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There was a lot of Headrush shit-talking, even from me... But I kinda wanna try one? My POD GO sounds great but I'm starting to feel limited a bit with it.
> 
> It has a 5150II model which is enough for me to try it.



I'm ultra satisfied with the Kemper but I'm pondering rejiggering it, basically using it as a head, transplanting the guts from an FRFR into a 412 for the half stack form factor, then something like this on the floor so I can do effects tweaking on the fly.


----------



## CanserDYI

Randy said:


> I'm ultra satisfied with the Kemper but I'm pondering rejiggering it, basically using it as a head, transplanting the guts from an FRFR into a 412 for the half stack form factor, then something like this on the floor so I can do effects tweaking on the fly.


I have to stay off this forum y'all give me too many ideas.


----------



## Noodler

I'm GASing hard lately for a Les Paul Studio


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> I'm ultra satisfied with the Kemper but I'm pondering rejiggering it, basically using it as a head, transplanting the guts from an FRFR into a 412 for the half stack form factor, then something like this on the floor so I can do effects tweaking on the fly.



Seems like it would be a decent effect box. Just kinda iffy because the reviews seem hit or miss on the actual amp modeling now that I'm deep diving into it.


----------



## mbardu

CanserDYI said:


> Damn, vandermeij?



Yes indeed. 
Keen eye of yours there


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## littlebadboy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There was a lot of Headrush shit-talking, even from me... But I kinda wanna try one? My POD GO sounds great but I'm starting to feel limited a bit with it.
> 
> It has a 5150II model which is enough for me to try it.


Watch Choptones' demos on Headrush and their IRs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

littlebadboy said:


> Watch Choptones' demos on Headrush and their IRs.





Honestly the demo here is what got me checking it out. That 5150 tone sounds great.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

CanserDYI said:


> God that Xiphos is sick as always, but the Caparison does nothing for me lol


I have one in Blue Chamaleon
The only bad thing about those for my llikings are the glossy necks


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## xzacx

Wow, this is the first PRS 7 with a Floyd I remember seeing. Unfortunately it's too long at 26.5, but always cool to see a PRS 7.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

xzacx said:


> Wow, this is the first PRS 7 with a Floyd I remember seeing. Unfortunately it's too long at 26.5, but always cool to see a PRS 7.


Prs, floyd, that color+top, AND 26.5???? Count me the fuck in!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

xzacx said:


> Wow, this is the first PRS 7 with a Floyd I remember seeing. Unfortunately it's too long at 26.5, but always cool to see a PRS 7.


God tier.


----------



## Tree

That's the only Floyd equipped PRS I've seen that I like. 26.5 is pretty negligible a difference from 25" or 25.5" for me.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Direct mount pickups too... I'm gonna need the link to that.


----------



## zw470

Hopefully the camo Snakebyte is released with the rest of the new ESPs this friday.



If not this is the backup plan.


----------



## xzacx

Tree said:


> That's the only Floyd equipped PRS I've seen that I like. 26.5 is pretty negligible a difference from 25" or 25.5" for me.



I'm sure I could get used to it, but for $11k or whatever this is, I'd prefer not to have to get used to something hahah.



RobDobble6S7 said:


> Direct mount pickups too... I'm gonna need the link to that.



https://reverb.com/item/49133633-pa...tom-24-7string-floyd-green-peacock-blue-01-10


----------



## Leviathus

Damn, that PRS is so sick.


----------



## Seabeast2000

soul_lip_mike said:


>


Sexy


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

xzacx said:


> Wow, this is the first PRS 7 with a Floyd I remember seeing. Unfortunately it's too long at 26.5, but always cool to see a PRS 7.



Why _THE FUCK _is the back green. Who did this. Why. Why. The brown was cool until they added green. It's a poo-colored 11k guitar. *WHY.*


----------



## technomancer

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Why _THE FUCK _is the back green. Who did this. Why. Why. The brown was cool until they added green. It's a poo-colored 11k guitar. *WHY.*



Sometimes Private Stock building anything someone wants is not a good thing


----------



## narad

Though how beautiful is sage green:


----------



## technomancer

Yup... but black front and green back is a dafuq 



narad said:


> Though how beautiful is sage green:


----------



## Masoo2

xzacx said:


> Wow, this is the first PRS 7 with a Floyd I remember seeing. Unfortunately it's too long at 26.5, but always cool to see a PRS 7.


Not the first ever tho if you were curious






Believe this was made for Dustie Waring, no?


----------



## xzacx

Masoo2 said:


> Not the first ever tho if you were curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe this was made for Dustie Waring, no?



Now that I'm seeing this it does look familiar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dave Weiner had a few 7-string Floyd'd PS7s made when he switched years and years ago. 

A lot of the early PS7s had Floyds because PRS didn't have any other bridge options. There was little on the secondary market meant for carved tops and they weren't milling their own.


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dave Weiner had a few 7-string Floyd'd PS7s made when he switched years and years ago.
> 
> A lot of the early PS7s had Floyds because PRS didn't have any other bridge options. There was little on the secondary market meant for carved tops and they weren't milling their own.



Oh wow that's really interesting, I never heard about/saw those I don't think. Reminds me of how my old Custom Shop Kelly 7 had a Lo Pro because there weren't Floyd 7s yet.


----------



## Empryrean

Goooood lord those prs' really make me wish I got along more with that body shape


----------



## narad

Masoo2 said:


> Not the first ever tho if you were curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe this was made for Dustie Waring, no?



Eh, I shoulda bought this when it was at brians. That was back before I ever used any APR / credit card for credit things.


----------



## Mboogie7

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dave Weiner had a few 7-string Floyd'd PS7s made when he switched years and years ago.
> 
> A lot of the early PS7s had Floyds because PRS didn't have any other bridge options. There was little on the secondary market meant for carved tops and they weren't milling their own.



I swear, every time I read one of your posts I’m learning something new.


----------



## Emperoff

xzacx said:


> Oh wow that's really interesting, I never heard about/saw those I don't think. Reminds me of how my old Custom Shop Kelly 7 had a Lo Pro because there weren't Floyd 7s yet.



Do you happen to have more pictures of it than those on the original thread in here? I always loved that one.


----------



## xzacx

Emperoff said:


> Do you happen to have more pictures of it than those on the original thread in here? I always loved that one.


I don't, and ironically I sold it to buy a camera hahaha


----------



## Viginez

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seems like it would be a decent effect box. Just kinda iffy because the reviews seem hit or miss on the actual amp modeling now that I'm deep diving into it.


i want it too, but those mediocre reviews are off putting


----------



## profwoot

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Direct mount pickups too... I'm gonna need the link to that.



Here you go: https://reverb.com/item/49133633-pa...tom-24-7string-floyd-green-peacock-blue-01-10

It's used and dinged up and they still want >11k for it.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

profwoot said:


> Here you go: https://reverb.com/item/49133633-pa...tom-24-7string-floyd-green-peacock-blue-01-10
> 
> It's used and dinged up and they still want >11k for it.


I got linked a few messages back, but thanks. The shit green on the back... why? Who the hell makes these specs????


----------



## xzacx

RobDobble6S7 said:


> I got linked a few messages back, but thanks. The shit green on the back... why? *Who the hell makes these specs????*



The same people that make terribly spec'd Kiesels but are willing to spend a lot more.

(I don't hate this though—wouldn't have been my choice but isn't as big of an issue for me as the scale length.)


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dave Weiner had a few 7-string Floyd'd PS7s made when he switched years and years ago.
> 
> A lot of the early PS7s had Floyds because PRS didn't have any other bridge options. There was little on the secondary market meant for carved tops and they weren't milling their own.


I thought Dave just had the 3 PS 7 strings? The first fade one, the HSH one and a newer one with a dyed maple board.





He got the fade one first to resemble the LACS S he previously got. I could be wrong and missed something though?


----------



## xzacx

Wow that HSH is really cool. The trems, on the other hand, aren't.


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> I thought Dave just had the 3 PS 7 strings? The first fade one, the HSH one and a newer one with a dyed maple board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got the fade one first to resemble the LACS S he previously got. I could be wrong and missed something though?



Seconded I don't remember Dave having a PRS 7 with a floyd.


----------



## Koldunya

Well, my new baby arrived, but it has a sticker on it from Sweetwater advising I wait 24 hours to open it to let the guitar acclimate, citing warnings about possibly cracking the finish, etc. I've literally never, ever done that before but I'm a paranoid person by nature... 


Kind of wondering if it's a "save customer service agents' time by keeping people from emailing or calling about buzzing frets" thing >_>

Needless to say, I am GASing hard atm XD


----------



## nickgray

Classy.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

new Orianthi sig, congrats to her!
they should do an SE version of this.


----------



## Masoo2

AkiraSpectrum said:


> new Orianthi sig, congrats to her!
> they should do an SE version of this.


oh those inlays and that headstock <3


----------



## technomancer

Koldunya said:


> Well, my new baby arrived, but it has a sticker on it from Sweetwater advising I wait 24 hours to open it to let the guitar acclimate, citing warnings about possibly cracking the finish, etc. I've literally never, ever done that before but I'm a paranoid person by nature...
> 
> 
> Kind of wondering if it's a "save customer service agents' time by keeping people from emailing or calling about buzzing frets" thing >_>
> 
> Needless to say, I am GASing hard atm XD



Depends, if nitro gets cold and then has a sudden temp shift it will check / crack. Most other finishes etc it's just the hardware settling in.


----------



## Koldunya

technomancer said:


> Depends, if nitro gets cold and then has a sudden temp shift it will check / crack. Most other finishes etc it's just the hardware settling in.



Ah, thank you. Very doubtful it's a nitrocellulose finish on a Ltd guitar XD


----------



## Wucan

StevenC said:


> I thought Dave just had the 3 PS 7 strings? The first fade one, the HSH one and a newer one with a dyed maple board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got the fade one first to resemble the LACS S he previously got. I could be wrong and missed something though?



That turquoise fade, though... bah gawd!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

AkiraSpectrum said:


> new Orianthi sig, congrats to her!
> they should do an SE version of this.


What’s the deal they are calling it a private stock but I’m seeing multiple dealers offering these. Limited run or production model?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

nickgray said:


> Classy.


I’m a sucker for neck binding.


----------



## technomancer

soul_lip_mike said:


> What’s the deal they are calling it a private stock but I’m seeing multiple dealers offering these. Limited run or production model?



They do this all the time, they do a run of them from that the Private Stock team builds.


----------



## nickgray

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’m a sucker for neck binding.



Yeah, they finally have a good looking standard, and with the recent price hike it's pretty damn viable if you ask me. Has that neat switching system too. I think you should be able to replace them with two 3 way mini toggle and have independent series/split/parallel switching for both humbuckers.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been passively on the hunt for an actual shamisen, and there's one finally available at the usual pawn store haunt. And I kinda really want it badly.


----------



## macky

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been passively on the hunt for an actual shamisen, and there's one finally available at the usual pawn store haunt. And I kinda really want it badly.


Yooooo....for the price of a shamisen you're not far off from owning a top of the line koto. Will always gas for one but nowhere to put it. Plus welcome to the world of $80-$100 string changes and $5 picks. I could get lost in that wood figuring though.


----------



## Alberto7

Been gassing pretty hard the last couple of days for an RGA121 and/or an RGA321.
Too bad everything I find online is either beat to shit, (and I don't know that I want to put in the time and money to fix it) or too expensive.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Alberto7 said:


> Been gassing pretty hard the last couple of days for an RGA121 and/or an RGA321.
> Too bad everything I find online is either beat to shit, (and I don't know that I want to put in the time and money to fix it) or too expensive.



I saw a nice rga321 w/ dimarzios for a decent price on kijiji but its in south western ontario.

maybe they will ship, or u can go for a day trip?


----------



## Randy




----------



## Tree

Life was much easier before I knew these existed 

The Nosferatu and checkerboard 7 are kill.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Soooo why doesn’t Ibenhad use shark teeth inlays anymore?


----------



## zw470

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Soooo why doesn’t Ibenhad use shark teeth inlays anymore?



Because offset dots are cheaper and more popular despite how awful they look.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Soooo why doesn’t Ibenhad use shark teeth inlays anymore?



They had them on the RG550DX Genesis models from last year, and still show up on the Standard line stuff. 

But yeah, they haven't had a regular MIJ production model with old school Sharks since like 2006, unless you count the "Ghost Shark" inlays to take it to about 2009, depending on region.

There have been some spot models in the home market, they tend to sell a bit better over there, probably for nostalgia.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

I turned 40 this year. This is obvious to me because my GAS is starting to take a sharp turn toward something I never, ever thought I'd like:

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0081/3152/products/fullsizeoutput_9b97_1980x.jpg

It turns out that after all of the Floyds, humbuckers, seven strings, and maple tops... that all I want is an Esquire/Telecaster with a Bigsby?! This can't be happening.


----------



## Seabeast2000

AndiKravljaca said:


> I turned 40 this year. This is obvious to me because my GAS is starting to take a sharp turn toward something I never, ever thought I'd like:
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0081/3152/products/fullsizeoutput_9b97_1980x.jpg
> 
> It turns out that after all of the Floyds, humbuckers, seven strings, and maple tops... that all I want is an Esquire/Telecaster with a Bigsby?! This can't be happening.




Well as your new manager, we'll need to start booking "AndiKravljaca and the Sons of Bitches" on the country and western circuit soon.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## odibrom

gunshow86de said:


>



... with cream/white colored pickups to match the neck's binding...

... this is an actual Reverb listing, right?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@gunshow86de Every time I think I'm able to forgive myself for selling that exact same model I get reminded.

Nah, I fucked up.


----------



## Alberto7

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I saw a nice rga321 w/ dimarzios for a decent price on kijiji but its in south western ontario.
> 
> maybe they will ship, or u can go for a day trip?



I had seen that one and was pretty down to buy it off of him, but the seller didn't get back to me in time and I had an RGA121-NTF lined up on Reverb for $500 less (stock pickups tho). Went with the RGA121 in the end  should be here, hopefully, soon.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

OmegaSlayer said:


> If only we could swap an expression pedal with a compressor we Pod Go users would have solved every one of our problems
> 
> I have like 6 GAS, will post one


See, this is the GAS I posted, I planned to pick a LTD Arrow in Violet Andromeda this year...
Today I purchased a PRS Custom...without seeing the last 3 pages of this thread that are full of PRS
Anyway...facepalm to my uncontrolled GAS


----------



## jruivo26

gunshow86de said:


>



Wow. We now share GAS.


----------



## I play music

gunshow86de said:


>


this is the fancy wood thing that Ibanez has to make not all the burl


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

gunshow86de said:


>



...how mad would you be if I bought it


----------



## mrdm53

I've been GASing hard for this particular Schecter 




If only the fretboard is Maple, it will be great for me. Evertune 7, Lundgren M7 pickups, stainless steel fret ooff

Anyone here have this one?


----------



## zw470

gunshow86de said:


>



Mismatched binding _and_ offset dot inlays? It's a twofer of "how to ruin a beautiful guitar"


----------



## Koldunya

Yummy...


----------



## RobDobble6S7

https://www.espguitars.com/products/27445-sn-1007ht-baritone
https://www.espguitars.com/products/27426-ex-7-baritone-black-metal
ESP's 2022 stuff is going to give me a heart attack. I love it so much.


----------



## macky

macky said:


> Yo if Bitcoin hits $100K next year I'mma buy that guitar purely outta self-hate!


Holy crap I sure am glad that didn't happen!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

macky said:


>


That is fucking hideous! Ew! Throw it in the wood chipper.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## profwoot

macky said:


> Holy crap I sure am glad that didn't happen!



CHODESTOCK


----------



## Seabeast2000

profwoot said:


> CHODESTOCK



That thing is missing a K at the 12th fret.


----------



## Tree

High Plains Drifter said:


>



is that the AILD dude’s sig? I wish the flame was more visible. It’s such a sick guitar


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Debating whether I should wait on the inevitable Quest model with a trem or go for a prestige S right now. I've got a hard on for skinny superstrat shapes rn and the only cure is one I can dive bomb with.


----------



## nickgray

macky said:


>



I think it has an STD...


----------



## USMarine75

macky said:


> Holy crap I sure am glad that didn't happen!



Mr Marcus sig


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Tree said:


> is that the AILD dude’s sig? I wish the flame was more visible. It’s such a sick guitar



Yep... and I agree on the flame but that doesn't bother me enough to not lust over it!


----------



## I play music

macky said:


> Holy crap I sure am glad that didn't happen!


looks like a collab with Kiesel with all the bevel and painted fretboard


----------



## Koldunya

Not a 7 or a guitar (well, it's a bass guitar and technically correct is the best kind of correct...) but I wouldn't mind an acoustic bass some day (I do have a uBass...)






Not sure how the low B of an acoustic would sound out, though XD though it's an acoustic/electric, of course.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> I'm ultra satisfied with the Kemper but I'm pondering rejiggering it, basically using it as a head, transplanting the guts from an FRFR into a 412 for the half stack form factor, then something like this on the floor so I can do effects tweaking on the fly.



You know after reading about it, I think it'll be perfect for your needs. By all accounts it has an ungodly amount of DSP power for the price so you can run a lot of shit without brickwalling it. 

Shit even checking out some demos myself, even for the recent price hike, it's still pretty damn decent. Still probably gonna check it out.


----------



## Wucan

This design looks a lot better for 7's than Vipers tbh


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Wucan said:


> This design looks a lot better for 7's than Vipers tbh


Ehhh, the pickguard needs to go.


----------



## Anquished

Hankering for PRS again.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

https://reverb.com/item/49565765-vi...0-vs-duncan-pickups-kahler-unit-made-in-japan

any opinions on this? pretty much exactly what I want from a 6 string atm but idk about quality


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheBolivianSniper said:


> https://reverb.com/item/49565765-vi...0-vs-duncan-pickups-kahler-unit-made-in-japan
> 
> any opinions on this? pretty much exactly what I want from a 6 string atm but idk about quality



Old school Yamaha stuff was great, but who knows what's happened in the last few decades.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yep... and I agree on the flame but that doesn't bother me enough to not lust over it!



I just sold one of these a couple of weeks ago. The flame is MUCH more visible in person. Its a stunning finish.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

MaxOfMetal said:


> Old school Yamaha stuff was great, but who knows what's happened in the last few decades.



looks to be in good condition but I tried to run the serial number and it doesn't look particularly legit for the time, seems a little off and like you said could be needing a refret or something, not worth it to order from Japan


----------



## Empryrean

just learned this exists..




I think im gonna hurl


----------



## KnightBrolaire

First time in a looooong time I've actually wanted a dean:


----------



## USMarine75

Anquished said:


> Hankering for PRS again.



I preordered that color. I'm at the back of the list so I should see it sometime in 2023 lol.

Anyone get a discount? I've had 4 stores tell me they're full boat.


----------



## mlp187

Empryrean said:


> just learned this exists..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think im gonna hurl


Hurl with joy? I love that thing!


----------



## technomancer

The Fender CS run is starting to arrive...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> The Fender CS run is starting to arrive...
> 
> View attachment 102210



I told myself no more strats...
...As I could afford this, but still.

But yeah, I dig this Schecter Riot so much right now. 

Wish I could find the ATX version.






And while we're here... Masterworks 7-string.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I told myself no more strats...
> ...As I could afford this, but still.
> 
> But yeah, I dig this Schecter Riot so much right now.
> 
> Wish I could find the ATX version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're here... Masterworks 7-string.


Always dug the riot, unique body shape; big fan of the 006 too. Always thought a bare wood spec'd model from the custom shop would look awesome.


----------



## Mboogie7

technomancer said:


> The Fender CS run is starting to arrive...
> 
> View attachment 102210



Wow…. Just…. Wow.


----------



## Anquished

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I told myself no more strats...
> ...As I could afford this, but still.
> 
> But yeah, I dig this Schecter Riot so much right now.
> 
> Wish I could find the ATX version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're here... Masterworks 7-string.



Hol' up. Why have I never seen these before!?


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Anquished said:


> Hol' up. Why have I never seen these before!?


The riot shape is more commonly a bass shape, and it's a funky shape so I doubt they sell very much


----------



## StevenC

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Always dug the riot, unique body shape; big fan of the 006 too. Always thought a bare wood spec'd model from the custom shop would look awesome.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

StevenC said:


>


Now that's a fuckin 006. Jesus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The 00X, Riot Guitar, and Stiletto Guitar are on my list of "why the fuck aren't there more of these?" guitars.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The 00X, Riot Guitar, and Stiletto Guitar are on my list of "why the fuck aren't there more of these?" guitars.


Totally forget about the Stiletto. A hardtail version of that would be badass; never got on with a floyd


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I


Jeffrey Bain said:


> Totally forget about the Stiletto. A hardtail version of that would be badass; never got on with a floyd



Sucks because IMO, the Stiletto looks so much better as a guitar than it does a bass. 






Still pissed off this prototype went nowhere.


----------



## StevenC

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Now that's a fuckin 006. Jesus.


There's also a much more famous 007 with the same specs but a quilt top. I have that one at the moment.


----------



## Empryrean

ugh good lord that's a nice 006. This reminds me of the Koa 007 from a long time ago.. I think i saw it in reverb recently but the TOM was swapped out for a hipshot or something.. shame


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## thebeesknees22

gunshow86de said:


>




*captain holt: hot damn! gif

That is awesome!


----------



## Albake21

EBMM 50th Anniversary Cutlass RS


----------



## Thesius

2022 and still an RG7CT or 7CST


----------



## USMarine75

Albake21 said:


> EBMM 50th Anniversary Cutlass RS



Underrated guitars! I have a 2018 (IIRC?) LE Malibu Gold one that is #14/49. Only thing I don't like is their proprietary noiseless pickups. Lifeless and not very "strat" sounding. Plus there's no option to set it up for vintage floating trem (if that matters). The playability is outstanding as in the QC. That 50th anny one is hot!


----------



## Albake21

USMarine75 said:


> Underrated guitars! I have a 2018 (IIRC?) LE Malibu Gold one that is #14/49. Only thing I don't like is their proprietary noiseless pickups. Lifeless and not very "strat" sounding. Plus there's no option to set it up for vintage floating trem (if that matters). The playability is outstanding as in the QC. That 50th anny one is hot!


Damn these Cutlass limited runs are so nice! I played a cutlass on a whim a couple years ago at Chicago Music Exchange and I was floored by how much I enjoyed it. I remember it having a rather V shape neck, but very comfy to play.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Part of me wants to scoop up a production warrior and airbrush it like this:



also this is probably the only time I have ever liked a Warlock:


----------



## Samark

Anyone know of the model?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Samark said:


> View attachment 102420
> 
> 
> Anyone know of the model?



Gibson SG90 Double, available from 88' to 90'.

The had 25.5" scale, 24 fret graphite reinforced necks and the trem is a Steinberger design.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just when I finally bought an 8 string, I didn't need to see one of these available...


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson SG90 Double, available from 88' to 90'.
> 
> The had 25.5" scale, 24 fret graphite reinforced necks and the trem is a Steinberger design.


Encyclopaedia @MaxOfMetal coming to action...


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson SG90 Double, available from 88' to 90'.
> 
> The had 25.5" scale, 24 fret graphite reinforced necks and the trem is a Steinberger design.



Wow that is awesome. Is that a full floating trem? For some reason I thought SG's and their thin bodies were not well bent for floating trems.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wow that is awesome. Is that a full floating trem? For some reason I thought SG's and their thin bodies were not well bent for floating trems.



It was a weird Steinberger unit, didn't work great if I remember. Sort of fragile too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Always wanted that Matthias Jabs sig model they did around the same time.







I think Dommenget still builds them.


----------



## USMarine75

They made a follow-up to that called the SG-Z. HS pickup combo but no trem this time.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

USMarine75 said:


> They made a follow-up to that called the SG-Z. HS pickup combo but no trem this time.







SG with a Schaller Floyd, these are cool. I’ve always wanted one.


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just when I finally bought an 8 string, I didn't need to see one of these available...



I did not need to remember these existed.  My guitar budget is in the negatives right now after impulsively pre-ordering one of those new shiny Ibanez Gio right after getting that rg121...


----------



## MFB

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just when I finally bought an 8 string, I didn't need to see one of these available...



Embrace your inner Josh Martin


----------



## danbox

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just when I finally bought an 8 string, I didn't need to see one of these available...


Oooh where at?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alberto7 said:


> I did not need to remember these existed.  My guitar budget is in the negatives right now after impulsively pre-ordering one of those new shiny Ibanez Gio right after getting that rg121...



You've been on quite a roll with guitar buying yourself. I'm jealous of your AZ and RGA. 
But I can't talk. After buying a doubleneck, lefty Squier and an RG2228A last year, I should hold back... except I have another Ibby coming... 



MFB said:


> Embrace your inner Josh Martin



I had to look him up. I think he uses a very similar looking Iron Label version. 



danbox said:


> Oooh where at?



Local guy selling used via FB marketplace. He's an hour away from where I live and selling at a similar price to how much I paid for my RG2228A.


----------



## StevenC

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I had to look him up. I think he uses a very similar looking Iron Label version.


Josh used/had both the Prestige and Iron Label

I really want an S5528


----------



## nikt

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Why _THE FUCK _is the back green. Who did this. Why. Why. The brown was cool until they added green. It's a poo-colored 11k guitar. *WHY.*


That's the original colour (green) of this guitar, the front just faded like that in UV. I've seen this guitar for sale when it was mint.


----------



## drb

nikt said:


> That's the original colour (green) of this guitar, the front just faded like that in UV. I've seen this guitar for sale when it was mint.


The listing claims it was ordered in May 2019, so it has faded that much since then? Did they put it on a tanning bed or something?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

drb said:


> The listing claims it was ordered in May 2019, so it has faded that much since then? Did they put it on a tanning bed or something?


PRS has always had a problem with colorfastness in their dyes, and afaik they don't use uv stabilizers in their clear. Just leaving them in a sunny location for extended periods of time can do this. This happens a fair bit with PRS from what i've seen.


----------



## Alberto7

.


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You've been on quite a roll with guitar buying yourself. I'm jealous of your AZ and RGA.
> But I can't talk. After buying a doubleneck, lefty Squier and an RG2228A last year, I should hold back... except I have another Ibby coming...



Hey, at least with your creative output we all benefit from your gear whoring habits  I'm just hoarding these for myself and playing them in my living room.   It's what happens when you give me a job that pays a grown-up's salary but is soul-sucking, and then you lock me indoors. 

Also, can't wait to see what Ibby you get next!


----------



## drb

KnightBrolaire said:


> PRS has always had a problem with colorfastness in their dyes, and afaik they don't use uv stabilizers in their clear. Just leaving them in a sunny location for extended periods of time can do this. This happens a fair bit with PRS from what i've seen.


Wow that's kind of ruined my perspective of PRS. A bit of fading on an old guitar is cool and all but I wouldn't want it an entirely different colour from ~3 years of exposure.


----------



## technomancer

drb said:


> Wow that's kind of ruined my perspective of PRS. A bit of fading on an old guitar is cool and all but I wouldn't want it an entirely different colour from ~3 years of exposure.



I'll guarantee that was sitting in a window with the back facing out for a couple years. Put it in the case when you're not playing it and it's not a problem 

I've got 2 2013 AP guitars here, one in purple burst and one in yellow to red fade with literally no color fading.


----------



## ramses

nikt said:


> That's the original colour (green) of this guitar, the front just faded like that in UV. I've seen this guitar for sale when it was mint.



That's scary.

I own a PRS with a similar green top. I had no idea it could change so drastically and so quickly. Luckily I always suspected that it is not a good idea to have guitars under the Sun.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

the texas tea HH one with ebony fretboard and SS frets
*60TH ANNIVERSARY ULTRA LUXE JAGUAR*


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Headstocks that match the fretboard >>>>


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Fender does a terrible job of photographing texas tea. Hands down the best guitar color ever.


----------



## kmanick

this has got to be one of the best ibby 7's I've ever seen. Chris Brodericks archtop.
It sure would be nice to see something like this as a production model


----------



## Wucan

AkiraSpectrum said:


> the texas tea HH one with ebony fretboard and SS frets
> *60TH ANNIVERSARY ULTRA LUXE JAGUAR*



The Ultra Luxe is also the good ol' 25.5" scale. Which might tickle some fancies here but it completely ruins the guitar for me lol. If I wanted to drop $2500 on a "modern spec" regular-scale guitar I would buy anything else, maybe even something from Fender's own catalogue like the Jim Root Jazzmaster.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

May have scored a deal on a bw-1


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> May have scored a deal on a bw-1


Scored!


----------



## Samark

Nice.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

kmanick said:


> this has got to be one of the best ibby 7's I've ever seen. Chris Brodericks archtop.
> It sure would be nice to see something like this as a production model


----------



## JD27

AkiraSpectrum said:


> the texas tea HH one with ebony fretboard and SS frets
> *60TH ANNIVERSARY ULTRA LUXE JAGUAR*



I love that Ultra Luxe. I’d totally grab one of these and just drop my metal humbuckers of choice in it. Satin neck, check. Jumbo Frets, check. Locking tuners, check. Modern radius, check.


----------



## Masoo2

I don't know how I ended up stumbling across David Shankle, never listened to a single one of his bands, but what is this guitar? Why is it labeled LTD? Horns look more aggressive than your average M.

Also wtf he got Dean to produce a limited run signature 7 string with the best V shape? (NV/Speed V/KxK/etc)


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Mathemagician

Masoo2 said:


>



“OOOOOOhhhh shiiiit that’s a nice note!”


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Masoo2 said:


> I don't know how I ended up stumbling across David Shankle, never listened to a single one of his bands, but what is this guitar? Why is it labeled LTD? Horns look more aggressive than your average M.
> 
> Also wtf he got Dean to produce a limited run signature 7 string with the best V shape? (NV/Speed V/KxK/etc)



It's just an old LTD M307 he had modified with a Kahler.


----------



## Masoo2

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just an old LTD M307 he had modified with a Kahler.


I looked up the M207 after seeing the pictures but completely forgot about the M307, gotcha.

Maybe it's just the perspective messing with me because the horns look _really_ good in those shots imo.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just an old LTD M307 he had modified with a Kahler.


Maybe it really is perspective, but I'm pretty sure that lower horn has also been modified. When you compare it to an M-307, the horn is thicker and ends at the 24th fret. That cut looks like it's going past the neck pickup. Also, both volume and tone knobs have been deleted and one was put in the middle. You can start to see it when you compare.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Maybe it really is perspective, but I'm pretty sure that lower horn has also been modified. When you compare it to an M-307, the horn is thicker and ends at the 24th fret. That cut looks like it's going past the neck pickup. Also, both volume and tone knobs have been deleted and one was put in the middle. You can start to see it when you compare.



Looked into it a bit, so it seems that guitar started life as a stock LTD M307, but was later modified by Grossman Guitars in the process of developing the short lived signature model he had with them.


----------



## beerandbeards

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 102570



lots of gristle


----------



## Wucan

beerandbeards said:


> lots of gristle



loads of mojo


----------



## Randy




----------



## mlp187

Best RIP to date


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Anybody played a RIP guitar? How is the quality?


----------



## narad

MB guitars. A few at Guitars Rebellion:


----------



## Avedas

I need this Anderson finish in my life.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Randy said:


> View attachment 102575


What is that?


----------



## Randy

RIP (Radical Instrument Products) Star Destroyer


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Avedas said:


> I need this Anderson finish in my life.



As a recent Suhr convert I've been interested in an Anderson but man that neck heel is such a turn off


----------



## Avedas

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> As a recent Suhr convert I've been interested in an Anderson but man that neck heel is such a turn off


I don't think I could ever justify the $7000 for an Anderson anyway lol. I love their finishes though.


----------



## narad

mlp187 said:


> Best RIP to date



And swiftly put down:

https://www.instagram.com/p/CZUpgf0ujkS/


----------



## mlp187

narad said:


> And swiftly put down:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CZUpgf0ujkS/


Holy moly that is amazing. Good looking out!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> As a recent Suhr convert I've been interested in an Anderson but man that neck heel is such a turn off



They're really great. I'm more of a Suhr guy, but Anderson stuff is top notch. Don't worry about how the heel looks, they're effortless to play.


----------



## Samark

GAS almost satisfied with Ruben custom shop being close to complete


----------



## Xaeldaren

That's a gorgeous slab of black limba! The top is mesmerising, too.


----------



## Randy

Bolt on LP is underrated.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I really should stop browsing around the local FB marketplace. 

I've already got an RG750 in violet pearl (grey) but I didn't need to see one in black not too far from me...






And i really want to give it the Sugizo esque treatment with SD Cool Rails M/Distorion B, new pickguard to cover neck cavity and speed knobs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

glorious.


----------



## CanserDYI

Randy said:


> Bolt on LP is underrated.


Dude yes. 

I know its totally irrational, and probably a complete non issue, but neck thrus and set necks always freak me out and get me thinking "good luck if you ever need a neck shim".

None of my gibsons or neck thru schecters ever needed one, but I got rid of them because I couldnt ever stop thinking of neck breaks and warping and blah blah. Seriously completely stupid thought process I know.


----------



## Wucan

CanserDYI said:


> Dude yes.
> 
> I know its totally irrational, and probably a complete non issue, but neck thrus and set necks always freak me out and get me thinking "good luck if you ever need a neck shim".
> 
> None of my gibsons or neck thru schecters ever needed one, but I got rid of them because I couldnt ever stop thinking of neck breaks and warping and blah blah. Seriously completely stupid thought process I know.


I've only had one neck shimmed, it was a reissue Fender Mustang. As a matter of fact, outside of guitars with Mustang or Jazzmaster/Jaguar bridges (which have innate issues with string break angles) I've never seen shimming post-hoc.


----------



## CanserDYI

Wucan said:


> I've only had one neck shimmed, it was a reissue Fender Mustang. As a matter of fact, outside of guitars with Mustang or Jazzmaster/Jaguar bridges (which have innate issues with string break angles) I've never seen shimming post-hoc.


See? Irrational lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/kr...7uGGD3YI6bvSambflclVeLZQzTGIkC4ToHJyM-8-eoapI


----------



## ArtDecade

No! We want USA-made Andy Timmons signature Kramers in Holoflash!


----------



## Naxxpipe

KnightBrolaire said:


> glorious.
> View attachment 102714



What in the sweetest x-shaped hell is that? Looks very tasty!


----------



## Randy




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Naxxpipe said:


> What in the sweetest x-shaped hell is that? Looks very tasty!


It's an RIP starkiller.


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/kr...7uGGD3YI6bvSambflclVeLZQzTGIkC4ToHJyM-8-eoapI


Okay I don't know what it is but the top half longways of the baretta just doesn't match the bottom half. One side looks anorexic, the other half looks too chunky. If you put a finger over the top half, the bottom half looks fine, but together just always looked wonky to me.


----------



## mlp187

Randy said:


> View attachment 102764


Is this an Iconic? 
Either way, I’m two seconds away from commissioning a build from them. 7-string Strat, Either gold or CAR.
Damn it man your last two posts have me GASsing so hard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Okay I don't know what it is but the top half longways of the baretta just doesn't match the bottom half. One side looks anorexic, the other half looks too chunky. If you put a finger over the top half, the bottom half looks fine, but together just always looked wonky to me.



I owned one for like a week. Felt great, but sounded like total ass so I assumed I got a dud. Would definitely try one again, since these are under 4 hundo. 
Plus, non-routed Floyd, which is always a plus for me.


----------



## BenjaminW

Browsing around on Warmoth has got me hooked onto these guitars. 

Might as well say anything Warmoth related is just pure GAS material.


----------



## Randy

mlp187 said:


> Is this an Iconic?
> Either way, I’m two seconds away from commissioning a build from them. 7-string Strat, Either gold or CAR.
> Damn it man your last two posts have me GASsing so hard.



Tell them to send me a commission check when you do.


----------



## nikt

Randy said:


> View attachment 102764



What's that? Kiesel?


----------



## Randy

nikt said:


> What's that? Kiesel?



Iconic


----------



## Wucan

Don't need, but do want


----------



## protest

I'd sell my body on the streets, but no one would pay 13 grand.


----------



## gunshow86de

Kinda feeling this for some reason.









There's a pink one too.


----------



## technomancer

Another one of the Empire floyd run came in earlier this week... still waiting on one I love but something from this run will be coming home


----------



## CanserDYI

technomancer said:


> Another one of the Empire floyd run came in earlier this week... still waiting on one I love but something from this run will be coming home
> View attachment 102816


Robins egg blue with tortoise....nice. and a Floyd?? Very cool.


----------



## technomancer

CanserDYI said:


> Robins egg blue with tortoise....nice. and a Floyd?? Very cool.



Yeah there are some really cool colors coming on the NOS guitars


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

my new djentstick has given me GAS for a 6 string with nasty high output super chunky scooped tone 

literally these ormsby pickups have zero compression and are they clear and tight? yes

do they do the M7 rattle thing perfectly? yes

but do they do breakdowns and chug hardcore like I wanted?

not a bit


----------



## nikt

I've found original listing pix of the PRS PS7 from few pages back that is now on sale.








Paul Reed SmithPRS Private Stock 8451 Custom 24 7String Floyd Green Peacock Blue (01/10) | Reverb


Second-hand goods of private stock of order! 26.5in super long scale specification for 7 strings! This is Custom 24 7 String, a private stock ordered by the staff at the local factory order in May 2019. We have created a 7-string model that has become a standard item for modern guitarists, mai...




reverb.com


----------



## technomancer

nikt said:


> I've found original listing pix of the PRS PS7 from few pages back that is now on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Reed SmithPRS Private Stock 8451 Custom 24 7String Floyd Green Peacock Blue (01/10) | Reverb
> 
> 
> Second-hand goods of private stock of order! 26.5in super long scale specification for 7 strings! This is Custom 24 7 String, a private stock ordered by the staff at the local factory order in May 2019. We have created a 7-string model that has become a standard item for modern guitarists, mai...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



Moral: don't leave your $14k guitar sitting in direct sunlight for 2+ years?


----------



## Samark

Damn you Mark, damn you


----------



## CanserDYI

nikt said:


> I've found original listing pix of the PRS PS7 from few pages back that is now on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Reed SmithPRS Private Stock 8451 Custom 24 7String Floyd Green Peacock Blue (01/10) | Reverb
> 
> 
> Second-hand goods of private stock of order! 26.5in super long scale specification for 7 strings! This is Custom 24 7 String, a private stock ordered by the staff at the local factory order in May 2019. We have created a 7-string model that has become a standard item for modern guitarists, mai...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Jeeeeesus christ that lost a lot of color. I still think it looks rad, but my god thats drastic.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Masoo2

I don't like shorter scales, I don't like locking trems, and I've never felt the desire to go above 24 frets...

But something about these have always looked _just right_ to me.


























ESP MV/Maverick and Caparison Horus.

One of these with a SD P-Rail in the bridge and a nice single coil in the neck would be a stupid fun guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I need more Ibbys like I need more holes in my head, but this showed up locally. Asking price is high as with all used MIJ Ibbys, but I really want it....


----------



## pondman

I doubt it'll ever happen but...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

gunshow86de said:


> Kinda feeling this for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pink one too.


Can't express how much I love this body shape, still I would like to see this guitar with a reverse inline headstock


----------



## ItWillDo

Caved in hard and GAS for a Private Stock took over my bank account, NGD soon.


----------



## Randy




----------



## KnightBrolaire

dave davidson cockteasing a ferrari red 7 string (hopefully another wr7 sig)


----------



## jruivo26

KnightBrolaire said:


> dave davidson cockteasing a ferrari red 7 string (hopefully another wr7 sig)
> View attachment 103215


Omg yes please


----------



## BMFan30

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 102789
> 
> 
> Browsing around on Warmoth has got me hooked onto these guitars.
> 
> Might as well say anything Warmoth related is just pure GAS material.


Looks like a Tele cross-dressing Strat that drank too much and posted selfies anyways, might delete later.


----------



## mheton

Waldorf Iridium


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dave davidson's new sick ass wr7 sigs, in ferrari red and lambo yellow. The specs are a bit fancier from his previous sigs, plus he has new sig pickups fron dimarzio.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

KnightBrolaire said:


> dave davidson's new sick ass wr7 sigs, in ferrari red and lambo yellow. The specs are a bit fancier from his previous sigs, plus he has new sig pickups fron dimarzio.



Dope as hell


----------



## NoodleFace

CanserDYI said:


> Dude yes.
> 
> I know its totally irrational, and probably a complete non issue, but neck thrus and set necks always freak me out and get me thinking "good luck if you ever need a neck shim".
> 
> None of my gibsons or neck thru schecters ever needed one, but I got rid of them because I couldnt ever stop thinking of neck breaks and warping and blah blah. Seriously completely stupid thought process I know.


And if it were an Ibanez they almost always can use a good shim


----------



## Anquished

KnightBrolaire said:


> dave davidson's new sick ass wr7 sigs, in ferrari red and lambo yellow. The specs are a bit fancier from his previous sigs, plus he has new sig pickups fron dimarzio.



That red is hot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Samark said:


> Damn you Mark, damn you
> 
> View attachment 103008
> View attachment 103007



I shit you not, this is my first time seeing an ESP King V.


----------



## Anquished

Balaguer custom builder is fun.


----------



## jruivo26

KnightBrolaire said:


> dave davidson's new sick ass wr7 sigs, in ferrari red and lambo yellow. The specs are a bit fancier from his previous sigs, plus he has new sig pickups fron dimarzio.




I'm drooling here


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

CanserDYI said:


> Okay I don't know what it is but the top half longways of the baretta just doesn't match the bottom half. One side looks anorexic, the other half looks too chunky. If you put a finger over the top half, the bottom half looks fine, but together just always looked wonky to me.


That’s always bothered me about Kramer


----------



## technomancer

That moment when you really want something but just can't make yourself pay what it costs


----------



## Koldunya

As for my most-recent case of GAS... I discovered the Daniel Firth signature Hellraiser 5. I don't really listen to Cradle of Filth, but I approve his bass... and did a quick/terribad photoshop of white pickups on it, which I think will look great with those block MoP inlays...




Take me to Carcosa, baby...


Fishman is being a royal pain in the fucking ass about getting the Fluence bass pickups in white, though. You cannot just go buy them, apparently

As it comes:


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Karl Sanders 7 string sig 




technomancer said:


> That moment when you really want something but just can't make yourself pay what it costs
> 
> View attachment 103357



That is just utterly sensational


----------



## technomancer

Captain Shoggoth said:


> That is just utterly sensational



It is... and my resolve is wavering so hoping somebody else grabs it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I need more Ibbys like I need more holes in my head, but this showed up locally. Asking price is high as with all used MIJ Ibbys, but I really want it....


If you find one, fuck you because I always wanted an original 540P too. 

Hot take but I always prefer the 540P I over the 540P II.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you find one, fuck you because I always wanted an original 540P too.
> 
> Hot take but I always prefer the 540P I over the 540P II.



I do want it, and I also want a black RG750 that's also available. Ideally I want them both and give my full mod treatment, but the Ibby fleet is getting out of hand here...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## Repo251

_Hagström Ultra Swede 
boss guitar synth
bkp mules set
new classical or flamenco guitar_


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lowkey kind of want a brad paisley sig tele.


----------



## Masoo2

divebombing a low D would be killer...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Repo251 said:


> _Hagström Ultra Swede
> boss guitar synth
> bkp mules set_


IMO; spend a bit more and get the Hagstrom Ultra Max. I miss mine. 


KnightBrolaire said:


> lowkey kind of want a brad paisley sig tele.


Paisley Teles are always great.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> View attachment 103390
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmm



... needs chrome single coils, a birds eye maple fretboard and no black background on the headstock logo, only a maple veneer and a chrome logo... Chrome switch tip as well...


----------



## Seabeast2000

No chrome swingles it seems.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Alberto7

All of a sudden, my GAS hits me with this:



That shape...


----------



## Seabeast2000

odibrom said:


> ... needs chrome single coils, a birds eye maple fretboard and no black background on the headstock logo, only a maple veneer and a chrome logo... Chrome switch tip as well...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Alberto7 said:


> All of a sudden, my GAS hits me with this:
> View attachment 103505
> 
> 
> That shape...



That is awesome, bring it back! I had no idea these existed, or completely forgot about them.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000

That is a bit of a bug I think in the builder, start with a non headless, build it, then switch to a headless model and it keeps the head. Maybe its OK to order, not sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 103526


that is a fucking abomination


----------



## gunshow86de

The Collings City Limits don't usually do it for me, but this one....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh shit, balaguer doing crackles now


----------



## Naxxpipe

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh shit, balaguer doing crackles now



shit...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh shit, balaguer doing crackles now
> View attachment 103558



I know my next frivolous purchase for prob about July


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Great, another 90s MIJ Ibby RG made available close by that I really want... this time an RGR580M in blue.







Between this, a grey 540P and a black RG750, it's going to be hard to decide. And unless some divine miracle happens when I have funds and all three are still available, no I'm not getting all 3.


----------



## Wucan

More like GDS, D for disappointment. Fender finally launches a modern-spec high-end Jaguar... yet it's 25.5"? Might as well buy anything else. But if it was the correct scale it'd be a near-perfect guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wucan said:


> More like GDS, D for disappointment. Fender finally launches a modern-spec high-end Jaguar... yet it's 25.5"? Might as well buy anything else. But if it was the correct scale it'd be a near-perfect guitar.


Correction; that IS the right scale length, and that is the perfect Jaguar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Only issue with that guitar is that it's not a reissue of the Jaguar Baritone that Fender did about 15 years ago. Probably one of the coolest guitars Fender ever did.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bruh that's just a boring jazzmaster. It ain't a jaguar without all the fun switches


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> bruh that's just a boring jazzmaster. It ain't a jaguar without all the fun switches


It's a baritone humbucker offset guitar, that's all I need.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a baritone humbucker offset guitar, that's all I need.


*cough* slap a baritone warmoth neck on a JM body then *cough*


----------



## ajsfreily

When I grow up, I am going to get me a Jackson RR


----------



## Wucan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Correction; that IS the right scale length, and that is the perfect Jaguar


With SSO goggles on, nothing shorter than 27" is quite right lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wucan said:


> With SSO goggles on, nothing shorter than 27" is quite right lol


In my case, I have gigantic hands and I can't really handle anything below 24.5.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

This with a hipshot would be sick.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was thinking about how Epiphone needs to release a Standard with P90s, or go all out and release a Les Paul Deluxe,

but with the proper routed-out P90 pickup rings like on the Gibsons






not the half-sized pickup rings on the original Epis.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Well the RGR580M has already been sniped, so much for that. Probably for the best. 

That said, this is also available and looks enticing...


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Well the RGR580M has already been sniped, so much for that. Probably for the best.
> 
> That said, this is also available and looks enticing...


You're out of control lately! 
You and your damn impeccable taste though, makes it hard to even joke about your GAS!


----------



## trickae

Looks like I need to sell a kidney


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

trickae said:


> Looks like I need to sell a kidney
> View attachment 103735


Yeah I've been watching this one on instagram. the inlay work is just out of this world


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Well the RGR580M has already been sniped, so much for that. Probably for the best.
> 
> That said, this is also available and looks enticing...




Please do it.
Those old Epis are so cool.


----------



## technomancer

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Yeah I've been watching this one on instagram. the inlay work is just out of this world



Very cool but looks more like colored epoxy in CNC routes than inlays


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

technomancer said:


> Very cool but looks more like colored epoxy in CNC routes than inlays


I mean, technicalities are cool and all but I'm pretty sure you knew exactly what I was talking about. The portions of material inlaid within the other materials are immaculate. Whether they CNC'd it, chopped it with an axe or smashed it with a hammer, it's still inlay work, just by definition.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I mean, technicalities are cool and all but I'm pretty sure you knew exactly what I was talking about. The portions of material inlaid within the other materials are immaculate. Whether they CNC'd it, chopped it with an axe or smashed it with a hammer, it's still inlay work, just by definition.



He means it's not marquetry.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

MaxOfMetal said:


> He means it's not marquetry.


I mean it was obvious what I was commenting about, that's just semantics.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I mean it was obvious what I was commenting about, that's just semantics.



Just saying.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just saying.



Yep and one is exponentially more difficult to do than the other... one is precision cutting, fitting, and adhering pieces the other is smearing epoxy into a groove and sanding the overflow off. The artistic skill to do the CAD design for the epoxy stuff is impressive, but the actual implementation isn't hard and is much less time consuming.


----------



## dmlinger

technomancer said:


> Yep and one is exponentially more difficult to do than the other... one is precision cutting, fitting, and adhering pieces the other is smearing epoxy into a groove and sanding the overflow off. The artistic skill to do the CAD design for the epoxy stuff is impressive, but the actual implementation isn't hard and is much less time consuming.


Can confirm. The only inlay work I've done has been epoxy so far (sad face). One day I'll venture away from traditional designs and do a guitar that begs for inlay work...one day.

All of the Padalka stuff is inspiring. Clean execution and really nicely designed.


----------



## technomancer

dmlinger said:


> Can confirm. The only inlay work I've done has been epoxy so far (sad face). One day I'll venture away from traditional designs and do a guitar that begs for inlay work...one day.
> 
> All of the Padalka stuff is inspiring. Clean execution and really nicely designed.



His builds all look fantastic.


----------



## gunshow86de

GAS really does make you behave in strange ways. My entire Reverb watch list for the past few months has been 335 and LP style guitars, Couldn't decide what I wanted. Then I just impulse bought this thing this morning.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

gunshow86de said:


> GAS really does make you behave in strange ways. My entire Reverb watch list for the past few months has been 335 and LP style guitars, Couldn't decide what I wanted. Then I just impulse bought this thing this morning.


wow that looks sick!
what model?


----------



## Masoo2

Peep this Kiesel Leia which was built Option 50'd with Lollar P90s...we seriously need more single coil headless options on the market because not all of us want humbuckers. I know .strandberg* has their few HSS and Tele-configured models, but it'd be nice to see some others pop up.







Also these two Spalt Kleins are pretty cool. Not an aesthetic I'd normally go for but some of the colorful accents really make it work.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Masoo2 said:


> Peep this Kiesel Leia which was built Option 50'd with Lollar P90s...we seriously need more single coil headless options on the market because not all of us want humbuckers. I know .strandberg* has their few HSS and Tele-configured models, but it'd be nice to see some others pop up.
> 
> View attachment 103831
> 
> 
> View attachment 103832
> 
> 
> Also these two Spalt Kleins are pretty cool. Not an aesthetic I'd normally go for but some of the colorful accents really make it work.
> 
> View attachment 103835


man that Kiesel is a specimen...


----------



## gunshow86de

AkiraSpectrum said:


> wow that looks sick!
> what model?


It's the new TT NX model that came out this morning (has the new hardware and Richlite board). I just barely got it too. Strandberg uses a payment processor called Klarna and Capital One blocks that for some reason. I had to wait on hold to get my bank to allow a larger purchase on my debit card. Slowly watching the in-stock number drop as I waited was very frustrating. But I got the very last one in stock.









Boden+ NX 8 True Temperament Twilight Purple | .strandberg* Guitars


The Boden+ NX True Temperament models are the world’s first production model guitars with the True Temperament frets, providing the union of the acclaimed Boden design with the revolutionary True Temperament fretting system for virtually perfect tuning anywhere on the fretboard. Boden’s...




strandbergguitars.com





The blue 7 string TT is really nice too;


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

gunshow86de said:


> It's the new TT NX model that came out this morning (has the new hardware and Richlite board). I just barely got it too. Strandberg uses a payment processor called Klarna and Capital One blocks that for some reason. I had to wait on hold to get my bank to allow a larger purchase on my debit card. Slowly watching the in-stock number drop as I waited was very frustrating. But I got the very last one in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boden+ NX 8 True Temperament Twilight Purple | .strandberg* Guitars
> 
> 
> The Boden+ NX True Temperament models are the world’s first production model guitars with the True Temperament frets, providing the union of the acclaimed Boden design with the revolutionary True Temperament fretting system for virtually perfect tuning anywhere on the fretboard. Boden’s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strandbergguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue 7 string TT is really nice too;


Nice be sure to post a NGD when you get it!


----------



## Samark

Once a year or so, I come back to this as this is how you spec a guitar. @oracles


----------



## narad

Masoo2 said:


> Peep this Kiesel Leia which was built Option 50'd with Lollar P90s...we seriously need more single coil headless options on the market because not all of us want humbuckers. I know .strandberg* has their few HSS and Tele-configured models, but it'd be nice to see some others pop up.
> 
> View attachment 103831
> 
> 
> View attachment 103832
> 
> 
> Also these two Spalt Kleins are pretty cool. Not an aesthetic I'd normally go for but some of the colorful accents really make it work.
> 
> View attachment 103835



Never would I have said "The 'like' is for the Kiesel, not the Kleins", yet here we are.


----------



## Giest

Rev 120 MK3. I have desperately need to update my live sound gear, but since I don't play out anymore it hasn't been a priority.






Pre-ordered one of these RR24-7, eagerly awaiting.


----------



## Randy

JPM Mikro?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Damn I need to learn how to swirl.


----------



## oracles

Samark said:


> Once a year or so, I come back to this as this is how you spec a guitar. @oracles



Of every guitar I've ever owned, this is still the best


----------



## Seabeast2000

Giest said:


> Rev 120 MK3. I have desperately need to update my live sound gear, but since I don't play out anymore it hasn't been a priority.
> 
> View attachment 103883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-ordered one of these RR24-7, eagerly awaiting.
> 
> View attachment 103884




I'm a bedroom wanker but the Revv is all day everday fun. Had mine about a year. Enough channels and tweaks that I don't ever get bored.


----------



## Benzene

I just need one cool 7 string flying V



... or maybe a 6 string


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I say this a lot, but this truly will become my next gear purchase. I think...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Benzene said:


> I just need one cool 7 string flying V
> View attachment 103916
> 
> 
> ... or maybe a 6 string
> 
> View attachment 103917



Boo anti-Floyd Kiesel!!

Oh wait, sorry I thought these were Carvins for real.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I say this a lot, but this truly will become my next gear purchase. I think...



Nice choice. Those things are seriously cool.


----------



## Benzene

Seabeast2000 said:


> Boo anti-Floyd Kiesel!!
> 
> Oh wait, sorry I thought these were Carvins for real.


I knew if I posted some Kiesel pictures I'd at least one comment that would make me laugh.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Benzene said:


> I knew if I posted some Kiesel pictures I'd at least one comment that would make me laugh.



ha, I thought Floyd's were step-dadded out of the company. Guess not completely!


----------



## Mboogie7

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I say this a lot, but this truly will become my next gear purchase. I think...



Hahaha preach! I’ve gone from the LTD TE201, the LTD h3 and am now sold on the Aaron Marshall sig. 

That EX is a stunner though..


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> ha, I thought Floyd's were step-dadded out of the company. Guess not completely!



They still do them on 6s, but not on 7s anymore, even legacy models that used to have them like DCs and pointies.


----------



## Alberto7

Samark said:


> Once a year or so, I come back to this as this is how you spec a guitar. @oracles



I played this guitar a couple times a few years ago. Still the best maple top I've ever seen in person, and such a great finish. I remember it playing as gnarly as it looked. One of the few guitars I've played that really stayed in my memory for years after.


----------



## beerandbeards

I haven’t been a serious bass player for like 7 years but I’m so itching to play again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

beerandbeards said:


> I haven’t been a serious bass player for like 7 years but I’m so itching to play again.


I wish I could get into the sound of Music Man basses because they all look stellar.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Majorly gassing for an Aristides H/07 atm - but would likely have to get rid of one of my Mayo's first.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

UMMM HELLO? HOW DID I MISS THESE????


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> UMMM HELLO? HOW DID I MISS THESE????


Digging that pink one a lot! Would prefer a hardtail but that's just me I'm sure


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Digging that pink one a lot! Would prefer a hardtail but that's just me I'm sure


Just block them and it acts just like a hardtail.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just block them and it acts just like a hardtail.


Touche lol


----------



## Masoo2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish I could get into the sound of Music Man basses because they all look stellar.


For real. Absolutely beautiful basses that play fantastic but man does their tone suck in my opinion. I tried my hardest to love my Ivory White Stingray 5HH but I just couldn't gel with the sound whatsoever. I've had $400 Ibanez SRs which I got better results out of.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Masoo2 said:


> For real. Absolutely beautiful basses that play fantastic but man does their tone suck in my opinion. I tried my hardest to love my Ivory White Stingray 5HH but I just couldn't gel with the sound whatsoever. I've had $400 Ibanez SRs which I got better results out of.




MM pickups got too much going on IMO. Especially in the high end. Even with the EQ I could never get them to sound right. I got better results with the 2 pickup ones, but even then I prefer other basses.


----------



## Masoo2

Was ESP supposed to let this slip onto the American website's custom gallery? Stupid nice


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Since someone brought up Badstroke guitars again, this Wendigo always gets me goin:


----------



## gunch

Perfect. Would need nothing for my tastes. I need to figure out if I would like a TOM break angle C1 or a flat hardtail break angle C1 though.


----------



## Samark

Thinking about the next build and straying away from quilt tops. Maybe a solid matt finish?

However that means a sweet neck is in order. Not much of a fan of scarf joints that aren't done behind the headstock. But these are tasty


----------



## Rocka Rolla

gunch said:


> Perfect. Would need nothing for my tastes. I need to figure out if I would like a TOM break angle C1 or a flat hardtail break angle C1 though.


I really love the TOM on these more affordable Schecters but the dang volume knob location gets in my way . I don't get why so many manufacturers still keep putting them so close to the bridge pickup. it's not as if they're trying to appeal to the volume swelling stratocaster player.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

gunch said:


> Perfect. Would need nothing for my tastes. I need to figure out if I would like a TOM break angle C1 or a flat hardtail break angle C1 though.


When I had a c1 with a hipshot I did not like the hardtail break angle. It felt very cramped to my hands so I sold it.


----------



## Wusthof XIII

Right now I am jonesing for an Orange TH30 head.

I currently have a Mesa 50-watt Badlander head, a Mesa Rectoverb 25-watt head, Orange Rocker 15 Terror head and a Fender Bassbreaker 45 combo amp. I am currently trying to plot out a reason to tell my wife why I need to acquire the Orange TH30 head, so I welcome any suggestions


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Wusthof XIII said:


> Right now I am jonesing for an Orange TH30 head.
> 
> I currently have a Mesa 50-watt Badlander head, a Mesa Rectoverb 25-watt head, Orange Rocker 15 Terror head and a Fender Bassbreaker 45 combo amp. I am currently trying to plot out a reason to tell my wife why I need to acquire the Orange TH30 head, so I welcome any suggestions



Will she actually notice if you just buy the amp and don't tell her?


----------



## Wusthof XIII

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Will she actually notice if you just buy the amp and don't tell her?


You bring up an interesting point and I love where your brain went.  I think she would notice simply because the Orange head I have right now is the primarily white Rocker 15. The TH30 in the orange color would definitely stand out in comparison, especially with the Mesa heads I have. So I think I would get busted.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wusthof XIII said:


> You bring up an interesting point and I love where your brain went.  I think she would notice simply because the Orange head I have right now is the primarily white Rocker 15. The TH30 in the orange color would definitely stand out in comparison, especially with the Mesa heads I have. So I think I would get busted.


see this is why I only buy black tolexed heads. Makes it easier to hide new amps


----------



## Masoo2

Ok but like these new Yamahas look so fun???? Just begging to play some pop punk or post-hardcore.


----------



## John

Masoo2 said:


> Was ESP supposed to let this slip onto the American website's custom gallery? Stupid nice



If they actually did bring that older style back in the US as an option, that would be cool, and hopefully that trend can continue if so. 
As an aside- If Gibson decided to make a fuss about it again over aUtHenTiciTy reasons, here's to hoping that would be quelled in ESP's favor as it was in favor of Framus on the other side of the pond in the case of flying V guitars.


----------



## r33per

Wusthof XIII said:


> You bring up an interesting point and I love where your brain went.  I think she would notice simply because the Orange head I have right now is the primarily white Rocker 15. The TH30 in the orange color would definitely stand out in comparison, especially with the Mesa heads I have. So I think I would get busted.


"Yeah, I know, love - but this one's orange so it sounds COMPLETELY DIFFERENT to the others..."


----------



## Koldunya

Koldunya said:


> Take me to Carcosa, baby...


I forgot to mention the color is called Chtulhu Burst so that comment would make more sense. Anyway...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Masoo2 said:


> Was ESP supposed to let this slip onto the American website's custom gallery? Stupid nice



They've shown Eclipse 1s before, ESP doesn't hide their existence, they just don't actively sell them in the US, and that's entirely by choice. 

Besides, the Navigator and Edwards stuff is far more scandalous.


----------



## Zado




----------



## odibrom

Zado said:


>


... so much unused space between the 24th fret and the bridge pickup... guitar is cool though. Love the tuners' buttons...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

lord help me


----------



## technomancer

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> lord help me



Those are cool and unlike the insanely overpriced black ones at Eddie's Guitars at least priced in line with the normal production models.


----------



## Masoo2

So many of us have known of this seven string ESP Explorer (EXP? MX220?) made for Ree years ago.






But what's the deal with this?






Seven string MX-250, no?

What's the story on this? Not sure if I've ever seen it posted on SSO.


----------



## narad

Masoo2 said:


> So many of us have known of this seven string ESP Explorer (EXP? MX220?) made for Ree years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what's the deal with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seven string MX-250, no?
> 
> What's the story on this? Not sure if I've ever seen it posted on SSO.



Certainly looks like it. But SSO accounts for a very small percent of ESP CS orders.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Giest

Sun Valley Super Shredder 7. Neck specs look decent, skinny nut, but I've never had a Floyd 1500.


----------



## Leviathus

Can i get that in RG7 please?


----------



## Giest

Leviathus said:


> Can i get that in RG7 please?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Zado said:


>



What’s this?


----------



## Zado

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> What’s this?


Soon to be new Keith Merrow signature


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Zado said:


> Soon to be new Keith Merrow signature


I must say I’m impressed.


----------



## Leviathus

Giest said:


> View attachment 104190


I knew i shoulda specified no sodalite j. customs.


----------



## Giest

Leviathus said:


> I knew i shoulda specified no sodalite j. customs.



Too late. You must live with a J Custom stand in for a Sun Dimas. Sorry, sucks to be you.


----------



## Leviathus

I'll take it i guess.


----------



## odibrom

Leviathus said:


> I'll take it i guess.


... You could excuse yourself out because of the pickup layout...


----------



## Rocka Rolla

I'm not really looking for another six string but I'm gassing hard for this...


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## soul_lip_mike

soul_lip_mike said:


>



Pre-order secured on next batch of these from @Chondro Guitars . So pumped!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

New Kramer SM-1 Single Humbucker models. Def grabbing one of these:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IbanezDaemon said:


> New Kramer SM-1 Single Humbucker models. Def grabbing one of these:
> 
> View attachment 104269


...oh damn..


----------



## IbanezDaemon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...oh damn..



Yep. Pretty neat. Cool reissue of the 80's Mach II Stagemasters. Original below. I'll fire up some pics of the different finishes on the new ones if I can.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

2 other finishes available in those SM-1 H Models below. These stick quite close to the originals spec wise. I think the single humbucker versions had a JB in the bridge as well though you will find a lot of them stamped JBJ for example.. indicating one of the 'Masterwound' pickup models...JBJ would be Marciela Juarez etc, etc OFR on the 80's models, FR1000 on the reissues. Obvs the originals they are based on are ESP Japan made but I have a few Korean and Indo SM-1's here and they are serious bang for your buck. You'd be hard pressed to find a better 6 string for sub 1k imho:


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Heard through the grapevine there's also a new Kramer 7 string coming soon


----------



## olejason

I'd be all over a 7 string SM


----------



## couchguitarplayer

I just got a musicman cutlass and now I have GAS for a Friedman vintage T.


----------



## Lucifer66

With prices so high now, I don't have gas for anything.


----------



## Samark

Yes please (LACS)


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Boy, if I had ten thousand dollars....


----------



## Tree

RobDobble6S7 said:


> View attachment 104436
> 
> Boy, if I had ten thousand dollars....


That’s a $10k Mayo? What are the specs? I don’t see what would take it past the usual 4ish-k for a Duvell Elite.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Tree said:


> That’s a $10k Mayo? What are the specs? I don’t see what would take it past the usual 4ish-k for a Duvell Elite.


No, haha I was just saying if I had the money to buy several. It's the regular 3-4k


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Despite the corny name, my fascination with this beast has officially entered the gas zone. I'm not a Floyd guy but the hardtail version of these have that silly kill switch and control locations I just can't live with. Plus I'm thinking it wouldn't hurt to have at least one 7 with a trem. I also prefer passives to actives. Go, go, Shredzeera!


----------



## mlp187

Rocka Rolla said:


> Despite the corny name, my fascination with this beast has officially entered the gas zone. I'm not a Floyd guy but the hardtail version of these have that silly kill switch and control locations I just can't live with. Plus I'm thinking it wouldn't hurt to have at least one 7 with a trem. I also prefer passives to actives. Go, go, Shredzeera!
> 
> View attachment 104463


I want one of these too - in blue, but have yet to see one with a decent top. Also, I’d take one in 7-string hardtail.
You’re right, the name is terrible!
Edit: oops, thought this was a six!


----------



## Rocka Rolla

mlp187 said:


> I want one of these too - in blue, but have yet to see one with a decent top. Also, I’d take one in 7-string hardtail.
> You’re right, the name is terrible!
> Edit: oops, thought this was a six!


lol...yeah, I never thought I'd buy another BC Rich again, let alone something called "Shredzilla". BTW...Guitar Center appears to be blowing out some old stock as "used" on their website. They're all hardtail 6's in that blue/green burl top with Fishmans for a pretty killer price if you or anyone else is looking... *Go, go, Shredzeera!*


----------



## manu80

Should arrive in a week. A nice us1 
After the m-3 just wanted to complete the collection of Gibson’s hated superstrats shapes lol
Not fan of the pups switches everywhere but some others did it too!
What i love is the HUGE gibson logo on tje headstock. Torn between great branding and bad taste on this ah ah !
Looks in grat shape for a 35 yrs old gibson
Will do a ngd i guess, dont see them pop that often…


----------



## Koldunya

Kinda digging this smol metal machine (because multiscale = metal, obviously)














Cali VF 4 (Pre-2021) • Mayones Guitars & Basses


Mayones Guitars & Basses - handmade in Poland since 1982. Best known for its custom models.




mayones.com





omfg....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

super tempted.


----------



## Wucan

manu80 said:


> Should arrive in a week. A nice us1
> After the m-3 just wanted to complete the collection of Gibson’s hated superstrats shapes lol
> Not fan of the pups switches everywhere but some others did it too!
> What i love is the HUGE gibson logo on tje headstock. Torn between great branding and bad taste on this ah ah !
> Looks in grat shape for a 35 yrs old gibson
> Will do a ngd i guess, dont see them pop that often…
> View attachment 104503



I got myself a Victory recently! Love my Gibson strat so far.


----------



## Giest

Would rather have a Fujigen guitar for the money, but this is good looking.


----------



## tian

Masoo2 said:


> Ok but like these new Yamahas look so fun???? Just begging to play some pop punk or post-hardcore.


Stainless steel frets on these as well for $800. Probably going to bite on that fade model...


----------



## Zado

And my strat is more than fine with this.


----------



## Marked Man

Zado said:


> And my strat is more than fine with this.



That's a very clean looking Laney.

Tell me more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Marked Man said:


> That's a very clean looking Laney.
> 
> Tell me more.



They did a Laney LA100BL Supergroup reissue a few years ago. They replaced it with a "hot rodded" version that has extra features.






Laney Amplification - Since 1967


Laney is the signature of high quality British guitar and bass amplifiers. When Lyndon Laney needed an amp for his band in 1966, little did he know that the amp he made was the start of a long journey, a journey spanning over 50 years and every continent on the planet.




www.laney.co.uk


----------



## Marked Man

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They did a Laney LA100BL Supergroup reissue a few years ago. They replaced it with a "hot rodded" version that has extra features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laney Amplification - Since 1967
> 
> 
> Laney is the signature of high quality British guitar and bass amplifiers. When Lyndon Laney needed an amp for his band in 1966, little did he know that the amp he made was the start of a long journey, a journey spanning over 50 years and every continent on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laney.co.uk



Very, very handsome amps. I will have to check them out. Rarely see Laneys out in the wild here in the States.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


>


This is strong pornography


----------



## AMOS

Just got the Moog


----------



## Koldunya

Oh China, thank you...






I don't know that this is an Ali Express clone as I've never seen another guitar like this. semi-hollow 7-string with locking tuners for $360. Not that it couldn't be a ripoff, if it is I just don't know of what. But I do want it...


----------



## Albake21

Cl


Koldunya said:


> Oh China, thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that this is an Ali Express clone as I've never seen another guitar like this. semi-hollow 7-string with locking tuners for $360. Not that it couldn't be a ripoff, if it is I just don't know of what. But I do want it...


Is that a Grote 7? Closest thing I could think of would be an Agile AS-1000 but technically that's a double cut vs this single cut. Personally, I'd never trust an Ali Express guitar, but I know others have had some good experiences.


----------



## Vegetta

Schecter Custom Shop Nick Johnston PT


----------



## Guitarholic

Samark said:


> View attachment 104346
> 
> Yes please (LACS)


Glad you like it. Please do a photo credit when you take a picture from my Instagram 

I do agree though: this would be an excellent RGA production model. Plays and sounds great.


----------



## StevenC

I've been playing my Strandberg so much lately, so I'm thinking I need another compact and light guitar that's good quality and OK to look at it. 

It's weird that such a product doesn't really exist.


----------



## xzacx

StevenC said:


> I've been playing my Strandberg so much lately, so I'm thinking I need another compact and light guitar that's good quality and OK to look at it.
> 
> It's weird that such a product doesn't really exist.


Strandberg has become one of the most popular SSO punching bags, some of which has been earned, but they're still 100x cooler looking than the supposed alternatives. And personally, if I don't like the way something looks, it's a non-starter.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
don't need it don't need it don't need it don't need it


----------



## StevenC

xzacx said:


> Strandberg has become one of the most popular SSO punching bags, some of which has been earned, but they're still 100x cooler looking than the supposed alternatives. And personally, if I don't like the way something looks, it's a non-starter.


Exactly. They're the only headless worth looking at, and everyone else has put so much effort effort into looking like a Strandberg but not and they all come out so half baked.


----------



## NickS

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> don't need it don't need it don't need it don't need it



YES. YOU. DO.


----------



## Giest

I'm eyeing a J Custom at the moment. Having a hard time getting over the ostentatious inlays.


----------



## gunshow86de

Pat from Fit For An Autopsy got a custom shop 7 string Rhodes/Warrior hybrid.


----------



## tian

Going through Tom Bukovac's videos and sheesh...






An SE of this would be so perfect.


----------



## Alberto7

tian said:


> Going through Tom Bukovac's videos and sheesh...
> 
> View attachment 104933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An SE of this would be so perfect.



I love Tom. The dude is such an impeccable and soulful player. That PRS is also really cool in all its simplicity. His signature Duesenberg is absolutely gorgeous, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...So how have Ibanez GIOs been lately?


----------



## Alberto7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...So how have Ibanez GIOs been lately?


I reeeeally want one of these. I placed a pre-order for one, but when they told me they'd only arrive in August, I decided it wasn't worth waiting 6 more months for, so instead I put that money towards a deposit for an Oni.

... but I still want one. Hopefully once they are closer to being shipped out I'll get another one, assuming money's good then.


----------



## Wucan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...So how have Ibanez GIOs been lately?



Budget offerings are getting real sweet nowadays.

Waiting for this guy to hit the stores in North America - even with inflation, it won't be more than $200:


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Wucan said:


> Budget offerings are getting real sweet nowadays.
> 
> Waiting for this guy to hit the stores in North America - even with inflation, it won't be more than $200:



I picked up a Squier Contemporary Strat HH FR last Saturday on a whim while perusing the local shop and I'm honestly blown away. Roasted maple neck, jumbo frets, decent enough import Floyd.






Contemporary Stratocaster® HH FR | Squier Electric Guitars


Contemporary Stratocaster® HH FR, Roasted Maple Fingerboard, Black Pickguard, Gunmetal Metallic




www.fender.com





The fretwork and neck are perfect; I have the action at 1mm/1.5mm which is .25mm lower than I can get my PRS (I don't even like action this low I'm just impressed it can get there) and the fretboard edges are notably less sharp than on most MIM Fenders I've played in the last couple years. Tuning is rock solid so long as I don't wang on the bar too much but I have an OFR and some Duncans on the way just for fun, at which point I will be 990 all in after taxes on a guitar that plays as well as any 3k+ guitar I've ever owned with an OFR and name brand pickups. Over the moon with my Squier purchase.

I will say that it lacks all the "oof" factor that the fancy guitars have and it definitely hasn't killed my expensive guitar GAS.


----------



## Noodler

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...So how have Ibanez GIOs been lately?


From the few I've played at the local guitar store, they're generally really good for the money. Obvious small set up tweaks here and there are needed but you'd expect that at this price point.


----------



## Aewrik

Finally a good looking JCRG. Not sure I dig the mixed abalone and MoP leaves, but it still looks really good with the natural binding.













Ibanez R4122C13H720B TTS J. Custom


Ibanez R4122C13H720B TTS Transparent Turquoise Sunburst; RG electric guitar; j. custom; body: african mahogany; top: flamed maple; neck: 5-pc. maple/purpleheart; fingerboard: maple; neck mount: bolt-on; neck shape: asymmetric super wizard; inlays:...




www.thomann.de


----------



## tian

Alberto7 said:


> I love Tom. The dude is such an impeccable and soulful player. That PRS is also really cool in all its simplicity. His signature Duesenberg is absolutely gorgeous, too.


Wasn't aware of the Duesenberg or the brand in general and looking into them sent me down the country of origin rabbit hole. Don't have much of an issue with it other than Duesenberg not really being upfront about it. Would probably still put a solid ES-335 in front on the priority list anyway.


Aewrik said:


> Finally a good looking JCRG. Not sure I dig the mixed abalone and MoP leaves, but it still looks really good with the natural binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez R4122C13H720B TTS J. Custom
> 
> 
> Ibanez R4122C13H720B TTS Transparent Turquoise Sunburst; RG electric guitar; j. custom; body: african mahogany; top: flamed maple; neck: 5-pc. maple/purpleheart; fingerboard: maple; neck mount: bolt-on; neck shape: asymmetric super wizard; inlays:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de


Love the idea of using MOP to "ghost" some of the vine but having dark leaves on 4 and 5 would bug the crap out of me. Using dark leaves as fret markers on the usual frets makes a lot more sense to me...


----------



## gunshow86de

tian said:


> Going through Tom Bukovac's videos and sheesh...
> 
> View attachment 104933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An SE of this would be so perfect.





Alberto7 said:


> I love Tom. The dude is such an impeccable and soulful player. That PRS is also really cool in all its simplicity. His signature Duesenberg is absolutely gorgeous, too.



His yellow Jr is still my favorite. The tortoise guard really sets it off. Shame he sold it, but the red one he has now is also very nice.


----------



## Alberto7

GAS is weird. I've had a lot of free time today and spent a little while browsing guitars online. Suddenly I'm kinda dying to have one of these. I really like what they were going for. Never imagined myself lusting after a Gibson that wasn't a Gold Top LP. It's specifically the Pelham Blue that I like.


----------



## NickS

Alberto7 said:


> GAS is weird. I've had a lot of free time today and spent a little while browsing guitars online. Suddenly I'm kinda dying to have one of these. I really like what they were going for. Never imagined myself lusting after a Gibson that wasn't a Gold Top LP. It's specifically the Pelham Blue that I like.
> View attachment 105090


Those do look really sweet! BTW, Epiphone makes the same thing/same color, for ~$2,000 less. There's one sitting at my local GC that's very tempting....


----------



## Alberto7

NickS said:


> Those do look really sweet! BTW, Epiphone makes the same thing/same color, for ~$2,000 less. There's one sitting at my local GC that's very tempting....


Hhhmmm imma have to look at those too!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Alberto7 said:


> GAS is weird. I've had a lot of free time today and spent a little while browsing guitars online. Suddenly I'm kinda dying to have one of these. I really like what they were going for. Never imagined myself lusting after a Gibson that wasn't a Gold Top LP. It's specifically the Pelham Blue that I like.
> View attachment 105090


yup, I had major GAS for this one too a few months ago, lol


----------



## Perge

Everytime I see this thing I have to stop what I'm doing and clean up the drool. AP limited run, so I figured I'd stop seeing it after a month or two but noooooo. Just keeps coming back lol.


----------



## odibrom

Perge said:


> View attachment 105117
> 
> Everytime I see this thing I have to stop what I'm doing and clean up the drool. AP limited run, so I figured I'd stop seeing it after a month or two but noooooo. Just keeps coming back lol.



She's calling for you... kind of reminds me of when my wife was pregnant, we were seeing pregnant ladies and recent mothers everywhere... I mean, we went to restaurants and suddenly the restaurant was full of children and pregnant couples, same at the market, cinema or even in the streets... crazy shit, I tell you... this to say that, don't resist, get it now before you regret losing the opportunity...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The last few purchases and the fact that I'm deep in recording has warded of any GAS for a while. That said...






Been eyeing the old Ibanez Ballback 580Bs, basically wanting a super-tele with a locking trem. Either that or I'll just find a used FR, route it with a middle single coil and trem cavity for a top down Gotoh 1996t and D-Tuna.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Recently seen this piece of machinery with better pictures of the carved top and I fully love it. It says it has an EVH branded Floyd Rose, does anybody have any idea on what FR model it's based on? Seems in the pricerange of a 1000-series, but I'm not sure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Recently seen this piece of machinery with better pictures of the carved top and I fully love it. It says it has an EVH branded Floyd Rose, does anybody have any idea on what FR model it's based on? Seems in the pricerange of a 1000-series, but I'm not sure.



The cheaper line uses a FR Special, so yeah this is gonna be a FR 1000.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The last few purchases and the fact that I'm deep in recording has warded of any GAS for a while. That said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been eyeing the old Ibanez Ballback 580Bs, basically wanting a super-tele with a locking trem. Either that or I'll just find a used FR, route it with a middle single coil and trem cavity for a top down Gotoh 1996t and D-Tuna.



Keep an eye out for old Yamaha Pacificas too, especially the 1230S.


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The last few purchases and the fact that I'm deep in recording has warded of any GAS for a while. That said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been eyeing the old Ibanez Ballback 580Bs, basically wanting a super-tele with a locking trem. Either that or I'll just find a used FR, route it with a middle single coil and trem cavity for a top down Gotoh 1996t and D-Tuna.


Recording really drives you into mad scientist mode eh?  Looking forward to the outcome!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> Keep an eye out for old Yamaha Pacificas too, especially the 1230S.



Didn't realise those existed. Looking them up, suddenly I'm remembering an amazing Yamaha super strat I ever played in late 90s that could've been my first guitar but got away...



Alberto7 said:


> Recording really drives you into mad scientist mode eh?  Looking forward to the outcome!



Recording actually makes me stop gassing and just focus hard on work. It's the writing that makes my mind fly off the rails.


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Didn't realise those existed. Looking them up, suddenly I'm remembering an amazing Yamaha super strat I ever played in late 90s that could've been my first guitar but got away...
> 
> 
> 
> Recording actually makes me stop gassing and just focus hard on work. It's the writing that makes my mind fly off the rails.


Woops, I had misread your post, but I have noticed writing does make you into a madman.  Can't say it isn't justified though!


----------



## Masoo2

Anyone ever post a NGD for a Gordon Smith on this forum?


























Pricing on them is real nice and I adore the aesthetic of the simpler satin models, but haven't heard much about them before.


----------



## NickS

^I'm really liking all the P90 action on those, I'm on a P90 kick right now.


----------



## BenjaminW

Been on a bit of a Dann Huff/HSS Strat kick for a while. Me want.


----------



## Tree

I like hard tail super strats


----------



## CanserDYI

Alberto7 said:


> GAS is weird. I've had a lot of free time today and spent a little while browsing guitars online. Suddenly I'm kinda dying to have one of these. I really like what they were going for. Never imagined myself lusting after a Gibson that wasn't a Gold Top LP. It's specifically the Pelham Blue that I like.
> View attachment 105090


I had this exact guitar, sold it because I wasnt feeling it, but man, it was easy on the eyes.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I love my tube amps, but lately I’ve been wanting to buy a good solid state head for some variety.


----------



## Alberto7

CanserDYI said:


> I had this exact guitar, sold it because I wasnt feeling it, but man, it was easy on the eyes.


Was there anything in particular that made you sell it?
I almost impulse-bought one but stopped myself. I'm still very much on the fence about getting one though.
On the one hand, they are kind of pricey, but on the other hand they seem to hold their value more or less okay if I ever decided to sell it. I also don't love the thought of getting a guitar I don't actually need just to end up selling it if I don't gel with it.
There's the Epiphone version, but if I'm gonna own a Les Paul (never been a Les Paul guy) it's gonna be a Gibson.

I may just take some time this weekend to go around town seeing if they have a Modern at any of my local guitar stores that I could try.


----------



## CanserDYI

Alberto7 said:


> Was there anything in particular that made you sell it?
> I almost impulse-bought one but stopped myself. I'm still very much on the fence about getting one though.
> On the one hand, they are kind of pricey, but on the other hand they seem to hold their value more or less okay if I ever decided to sell it. I also don't love the thought of getting a guitar I don't actually need just to end up selling it if I don't gel with it.
> There's the Epiphone version, but if I'm gonna own a Les Paul (never been a Les Paul guy) it's gonna be a Gibson.
> 
> I may just take some time this weekend to go around town seeing if they have a Modern at any of my local guitar stores that I could try.


Well, to be honest, it didnt feel all that premium. it was like $2400 or something like that and felt like my SLS schecter in terms of quality and overall feel. I kept looking at it and being like "dude you could have bought 2 awesome guitars with that."

That and ready for it? Would not keep in tune on the G and B no matter what I did. The bridge pickup was super noisy, suspect of a defective one, but still something that was annoying, and I was so worried about resale value with it because of all the issues I was already having, I didnt even want to take it to band practice, so it just sat on the hanger for most of the time I had it. I eventually asked myself why I even have it.


----------



## Alberto7

CanserDYI said:


> Well, to be honest, it didnt feel all that premium. it was like $2400 or something like that and felt like my SLS schecter in terms of quality and overall feel. I kept looking at it and being like "dude you could have bought 2 awesome guitars with that."
> 
> That and ready for it? Would not keep in tune on the G and B no matter what I did. The bridge pickup was super noisy, suspect of a defective one, but still something that was annoying, and I was so worried about resale value with it because of all the issues I was already having, I didnt even want to take it to band practice, so it just sat on the hanger for most of the time I had it. I eventually asked myself why I even have it.



Yikes  I appreciate your comments. It'll probably keep me from spending all that money. There's nothing more infuriating than a temperamental G string. A noisy pickup will also drive me up the wall.

Definitely doesn't sound like a guitar I'm willing to bet a $300 resale loss on just because I didn't try it first.


----------



## Zado

Some may dig this


----------



## Zado




----------



## Rocka Rolla

Who makes that strat? Me likey ^


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I love my tube amps, but lately I’ve been wanting to buy a good solid state head for some variety.


No Randall? I personally think the Orange Crush line is hard to beat. I had the CR120 head and it was quite good. The Super Crush seems even better.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Rocka Rolla said:


> No Randall? I personally think the Orange Crush line is hard to beat. I had the CR120 head and it was quite good. The Super Crush seems even better.



I’m trying to go for that Chris Barnes era Cannibal Corpse tone. So I wasn’t even aware of the Orange. I’ll look into it. Randall is too expensive thanks to Dime.


----------



## maliciousteve

Gasing the hell out of this






sorry for the huuuge picture


----------



## gunch

Ibanez better make that MF a 6 eventually


----------



## StevenC

gunch said:


> Ibanez better make that MF a 6 eventually


Do you mean 8?


----------



## gunshow86de

Don't see the silverburst 7620's too often.


----------



## Wusthof XIII

My favorite color is green and there aren’t that many green guitars out there that aren’t a hideous shade of green. I absolutely LOVE this color and the guitar itself.


----------



## Randy

Trigger warning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> Trigger warning.
> 
> View attachment 105626


...I love this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wrong thread


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Randy said:


> Trigger warning.
> 
> View attachment 105626




PERFECT


----------



## Wusthof XIII

I know it’s different strokes for different folks, but I never understood the fake road worn look. It’s almost like the guitar player is saying, “Look at what my guitar would look like if I toured with it and played it enough to be road worn!”

Don’t get me wrong, it’s badass when a guitar naturally gets road worn through use and abuse. I personally just wouldn’t fake it by buying a brand new guitar that is pre-road worn.


----------



## CanserDYI

Wusthof XIII said:


> I know it’s different strokes for different folks, but I never understood the fake road worn look. It’s almost like the guitar player is saying, “Look at what my guitar would look like if I toured with it and played it enough to be road worn!”
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, it’s badass when a guitar naturally gets road worn through use and abuse. I personally just wouldn’t fake it by buying a brand new guitar that is pre-road worn.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Wusthof XIII said:


> I know it’s different strokes for different folks, but I never understood the fake road worn look. It’s almost like the guitar player is saying, “Look at what my guitar would look like if I toured with it and played it enough to be road worn!”
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, it’s badass when a guitar naturally gets road worn through use and abuse. I personally just wouldn’t fake it by buying a brand new guitar that is pre-road worn.


Idk but you see it everywhere... clothing, guitars. furniture, signage, scale RC vehicles, etc. Patina/ vintage/ weathered looking things is a big business. I typically don't care for road-worn guitars unless they're done exceedingly well. And I'm onboard with Randy's GAS... That thing looks insanely legit from the pics anyway. People don't have 20-30 years to break in and weather stuff so naturally there's a market for it... albeit at insane prices sometimes.


----------



## odibrom

Wusthof XIII said:


> I know it’s different strokes for different folks, but I never understood the fake road worn look. It’s almost like the guitar player is saying, “Look at what my guitar would look like if I toured with it and played it enough to be road worn!”
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, it’s badass when a guitar naturally gets road worn through use and abuse. I personally just wouldn’t fake it by buying a brand new guitar that is pre-road worn.



What's worst is new guitars with complete new looking finishes in which the "painting" resembles the road worn look. Like the blemishes and dents are only visual, there is no tactile indent or relief in any of the visual marks... like the mid 90's printed wood patterns disguised with a black burst on cheaper brand firewood guitars...


----------



## Wusthof XIII

You make great points, and I didn’t mean to beat a dead horse as indicated in a previous reply. I wanted to give my opinion and receive constructive counterpoints which a couple of you did. So I appreciate it!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Wusthof XIII said:


> View attachment 105625
> 
> 
> My favorite color is green and there aren’t that many green guitars out there that aren’t a hideous shade of green. I absolutely LOVE this color and the guitar itself.


----------



## Wusthof XIII

Love it! I have some double cut PRS’s so I think this time I will eventually get the single cut. But that is definitely a killer green double cut.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

High Plains Drifter said:


> Idk but you see it everywhere... clothing, guitars. furniture, signage, scale RC vehicles, etc. Patina/ vintage/ weathered looking things is a big business. I typically don't care for road-worn guitars unless they're done exceedingly well. And I'm onboard with Randy's GAS... That thing looks insanely legit from the pics anyway. People don't have 20-30 years to break in and weather stuff so naturally there's a market for it... albeit at insane prices sometimes.




I mean my alto sax has what's called a "vintage lacquer" on it which simulates an old horn with the lacquer worn down. It's pretty much a modernization of a design from the 50s so I can see why they made that finish but it looks way better than a generic gold finish. 

Done well I think an aging job is pretty cool and tasteful, but that sax is also gonna get the shit beaten out of it too and will be heavily road worn in a few years like all my horns do.


----------



## gunshow86de

While we're posting green PRSs... It was a fatback with a Brazilian board too...


----------



## odibrom

High Plains Drifter said:


> Idk but you see it everywhere... clothing, guitars. furniture, signage, scale RC vehicles, etc. Patina/ vintage/ weathered looking things is a big business. I typically don't care for road-worn guitars unless they're done exceedingly well. And I'm onboard with Randy's GAS... That thing looks insanely legit from the pics anyway. People don't have 20-30 years to break in and weather stuff so naturally there's a market for it... albeit at insane prices sometimes.



It's still silly because it is focused on a fake aesthetic premise, that because it looks worn of it is somewhat cooler / better. FUCK THAT. It's the same thing as saying an instrument is better just because it's vintage. Yeah, 30 years ago there wasn't as much precision crafting instruments as now and prof is the low tier / entry level ones that are pretty good compared many top shelf oldies. A guitar is only as good as its setup fits the musician, not its looks.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

odibrom said:


> It's still silly because it is focused on a fake aesthetic premise, that because it looks worn of it is somewhat cooler / better. FUCK THAT. It's the same thing as saying an instrument is better just because it's vintage. Yeah, 30 years ago there wasn't as much precision crafting instruments as now and prof is the low tier / entry level ones that are pretty good compared many top shelf oldies. A guitar is only as good as its setup fits the musician, not its looks.


I feel like "cooler" or "better" is sort of a limited scope in some instances... although yeah, probably the focus of most buyers. Sometimes it's about a certain "look" that may go beyond the cool factor. The process of weathering isn't always just a marketing gimmick and is in and of itself a hobby for a lot of people. Simply from an aesthetics standpoint, I understand people wanting that certain retro/ vintage/ worn appearance... depending on what we're talking about. With guitars, I think it looks pretty cheesy 9x out of 10 but every once in a while when a relic is [seemingly] done with painstakingly detail, I can understand it garnering some respect or affection.

One thing that I like about that tele that Randy posted are the gouges and scraped wood across the top and along the edges at the bottom. Looks authentic and again, executed very very well.


----------



## manu80

Just found this
I’m in a gibson retro mood (m3/us1…) but at least they’re different than the regular models
A V90 that i’ll try to put back to it’s original look. S/H config, all blk pickguard etc….
Ebony board is great


----------



## CanserDYI

Relics are cool because you don't have to worry about dinging or nicking the guitar on anything. You just play  now do I find them worth an upcharge? Eh. But the worn in glove feeling is not to be talked down on, it's nice to give up that "oh this needs to be babied" mentality and just play the damn thing.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> Relics are cool because you don't have to worry about dinging or nicking the guitar on anything. You just play  now do I find them worth an upcharge? Eh. But the worn in glove feeling is not to be talked down on, it's nice to give up that "oh this needs to be babied" mentality and just play the damn thing.


Mid-high tier instruments (lets say between 750$ to 2K$) are meant to be played, super high end guitars (2.5k$ and above) are whims to be exposed/collected and to say "I have this, envy me" on social media.

The play difference between the first and the second is minimal when the setup is correctly adjusted to the musician.


----------



## CanserDYI

odibrom said:


> Mid-high tier instruments (lets say between 750$ to 2K$) are meant to be played, super high end guitars (2.5k$ and above) are whims to be exposed/collected and to say "I have this, envy me" on social media.
> 
> The play difference between the first and the second is minimal when the setup is correctly adjusted to the musician.


Oh i well agree, I'm just one to even a cheap guitar, if it has a shiny poly finish, I tend to play a little more reserved.


----------



## Zado

My GAS for Vs is reaching dangerous levels


----------



## Hoss632

Definitely a Callisto from Valenti.


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> My GAS for Vs is reaching dangerous levels


This like is for MC77s and Pultec


----------



## Koldunya

I didn't know Brian Welch switched to ESP (shows how much I follow Korn) but his signature is pretty >_>






I think it would look nice next to my SC-607 >_>

**Edit** It's a 25.5" scale -_- I like the 27" on my SC-607 too much. Pass... I'll just admire it from afar...


----------



## Hoss632

Koldunya said:


> I didn't know Brian Welch switched to ESP (shows how much I follow Korn) but his signature is pretty >_>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would look nice next to my SC-607 >_>
> 
> **Edit** It's a 25.5" scale -_- I like the 27" on my SC-607 too much. Pass... I'll just admire it from afar...


His higher end one with the Fishman's and evertune is the better purchase anyways IMO.


----------



## KentBrockman

GAS'ing for a Helix.

Also, I just ordered a Helix. I don't want to lug a big amp around anymore and I don't want to tap dance with my pedals either.


----------



## LostTheTone

Zado said:


> My GAS for Vs is reaching dangerous levels



Oh dude you can't just drop that on me when I'm at work without an NSFW tag.

That is strong pornography.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Hoss632 said:


> Definitely a Callisto from Valenti.
> View attachment 105683


That looks like a fancy Lag Arkane


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Giest

I like those split flag inlays a lot more than the traditional ones they use for the ECs.


----------



## Koldunya

Hoss632 said:


> His higher end one with the Fishman's and evertune is the better purchase anyways IMO.


Well it better be for $2000 lol...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Now I've already got another fiddle coming and already planning on a 5153 50 EL34 head, but seeing this in the usual pawn shop came in the worst possible time. Dammit.


----------



## odibrom

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Now I've already got another fiddle coming and already planning on a 5153 50 EL34 head, but seeing this in the usual pawn shop came in the worst possible time. Dammit.
> 
> View attachment 105994


You know it and we know it, so... don't fight it and don't regret it, just have fun, it's what these are for!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Now I've already got another fiddle coming and already planning on a 5153 50 EL34 head, but seeing this in the usual pawn shop came in the worst possible time. Dammit.
> 
> View attachment 105994


I've been looking at Destroyers again. You're not helping.
Man you plan one Ibanez guitar you love and it sticks with you.


----------



## CanserDYI

KentBrockman said:


> GAS'ing for a Helix.
> 
> Also, I just ordered a Helix. I don't want to lug a big amp around anymore and I don't want to tap dance with my pedals either.


Welcome, friend. It's the only piece of gear I've ever bought in my entire life that I wont even question selling.


----------



## Anquished

Hopefully once I start my new job I can actually save money to fuel my GAS problem. Until then I'll keep playing with the Balaguer Configurator.


----------



## odibrom

... that headstock doesn't work very well there... The body concept is cool...


----------



## Anquished

odibrom said:


> ... that headstock doesn't work very well there... The body concept is cool...


Hmm, I personally prefer 3x3 (or in this case 3x4) over a straight headstock. But looking back it kinda looks abit "meh" with the rest of the guitar.


----------



## CanserDYI

Im gonna agree with @odibrom, i dont think the 3x3 matches very well, but it very well could be that i'm just used to seeing fender esque headstocks on that body type. Its your axe, go nuts, but I don't think it works very well in this case.


----------



## Anquished

CanserDYI said:


> Im gonna agree with @odibrom, i dont think the 3x3 matches very well, but it very well could be that i'm just used to seeing fender esque headstocks on that body type. Its your axe, go nuts, but I don't think it works very well in this case.


Its fine, give it a couple of days and I'll have made something totally different anyway.


----------



## CanserDYI

Anquished said:


> Its fine, give it a couple of days and I'll have made something totally different anyway.


Do they have options for painted/veneered headstocks? After second glance I think it might just be the bare maple making it look odd to me.


----------



## Anquished

CanserDYI said:


> Do they have options for painted/veneered headstocks? After second glance I think it might just be the bare maple making it look odd to me.






Yep or you can just have it painted black. This looks far better already.


----------



## CanserDYI

Anquished said:


> View attachment 106008
> 
> 
> Yep or you can just have it painted black. This looks far better already.


Yep, there we go, that looks heaps better.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Speaking of Balaguer...


----------



## odibrom

Anquished said:


> View attachment 106008
> 
> 
> Yep or you can just have it painted black. This looks far better already.


I was initially referring to the headstock's shape, but with this finish I dig it, now you're into something.


----------



## dmlinger

I've been looking at the Frank Brothers Arcade model for months now...can't get them out of my head. Want to order one badly. 

Does anyone here have first hand experience?


----------



## Samark




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been looking at Destroyers again. You're not helping.
> Man you plan one Ibanez guitar you love and it sticks with you.



Yeah I blame Paul Gilbert for everything.  He's extremely comfortable of just grabbing any Ibanez model. Whether it's a mikro, a Pat Metheney jazz box or a modded ORM with 2 mini humbuckers... he'll happily play any Ibby model. Gotta admire that. 

While my collection is nowhere near as vast as his, it sure is fun trying.


----------



## Randy




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Randy said:


> View attachment 106197
> View attachment 106198


a tasteful 7 string ironbird *gasp*


----------



## Randy

You can always add your own albaloney.


----------



## narad

Randy said:


> View attachment 106197
> View attachment 106198



Who made that one? A recent Korean run?


----------



## Randy

narad said:


> Who made that one? A recent Korean run?


Guy on Insta converted an old one from 6 to 7 using a Villain 7 neck. Same guy that made the JPM Mikro I posted a couple months ago.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Mboogie7

Randy said:


> View attachment 106295


I’m not sure what it is or reminds me of, but this is giving me the biggest of nostalgic/“what does this remind me of from my past” vibe. Sexy guitar, but this is now driving me crazy while I try and figure this out lol.


----------



## Randy

Pointy BC Rich in crazy finish does give me the "hanging behind the repair counter at mom and pop guitar shop when I was a kid" vibe.


----------



## narad

Saw this pop up for like ~$3k and thought it would sit forever. Warmoth branded, kind of put me off, but everything just seemed put together just right:







I think it sold in like one day?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Saw this pop up for like ~$3k and thought it would sit forever. Warmoth branded, kind of put me off, but everything just seemed put together just right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it sold in like one day?



That looks really nice but whoever paid $3k for that was smoking something.


----------



## Randy




----------



## NazVonGates




----------



## Wucan

narad said:


> Saw this pop up for like ~$3k and thought it would sit forever. Warmoth branded, kind of put me off, but everything just seemed put together just right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it sold in like one day?


Looks great but I struggle to see Warmoth builds ever go for more than 1K no matter how nice they are. With 2K you can already build almost anything, add the extra K and custom shops will build from scratch for you.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Really like the Gibson models that Gibson doesn't produce anymore


----------



## narad

OmegaSlayer said:


> View attachment 106337
> 
> Really like the Gibson models that Gibson doesn't produce anymore



That was a cool one. I feel like you can see all the right sort of ideas but it just doesn't quite come together to make a classic.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

narad said:


> That was a cool one. I feel like you can see all the right sort of ideas but it just doesn't quite come together to make a classic.


I also like the Gibson Modern Double cut a lot, plus all the strange variations of mixed headstock, like the explorer one on the Les Paul (like the Aldo Nova)

You have a valid point, but nothing can become a classic if the brand doesn't give it time and it's not attached to some form of "starpower"

Gibson can stay afloat just being Gibson and making limited runs that people will foam at the mouth for at 5-15k a pop, but as a lover of guitars I'm all for variety and not respitting the same stuff with 5-6 tier prices

Gibson can afford to be like Apple, make the product you want (based on a pure marketing standpoint) and make people desire it, but they're slowly left alone on this; I really appreciate how Fender, that could potentially go for the same business marketing route, is trying instead to innovate a lot, with excellent results

I love guitars and have no allegiances to brand, so I'd love to see them all perform at their very best


----------



## Samark

This green one is giving me ideas


----------



## Wucan

OmegaSlayer said:


> View attachment 106337
> 
> Really like the Gibson models that Gibson doesn't produce anymore



I forgot to make an NGD, but I got something pretty similar.:






This Victory MVX is actually the most comfortable Gibson to hold I've eve come across, but I can also feel why it flopped. It's basically a Les Paul with contours, very heavy guitar with a neck that gets chunky and has an early joint without good upper fret access. Also tiny ass frets for some reason, if I were to crown mine back to shape the wire would essentially disappear. 

The US-1 was Gibson learning their lesson and giving something the shredders would actually buy, but by then I'd imagine they were just too late to the game and the "Superstrat Gibsons" remained limited-time oddities. Their 2013 shot at it... dunno?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Wucan said:


> I forgot to make an NGD, but I got something pretty similar.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Victory MVX is actually the most comfortable Gibson to hold I've eve come across, but I can also feel why it flopped. It's basically a Les Paul with contours, very heavy guitar with a neck that gets chunky and has an early joint without good upper fret access. Also tiny ass frets for some reason, if I were to crown mine back to shape the wire would essentially disappear.
> 
> The US-1 was Gibson learning their lesson and giving something the shredders would actually buy, but by then I'd imagine they were just too late to the game and the "Superstrat Gibsons" remained limited-time oddities. Their 2013 shot at it... dunno?


You're pretty much underlining the problem.
It flopped for odd design choices, which it doesn't mean that it hasn't got potential market.

There have been a lot of guitars that had to go through iterations before getting perfect.

I'd make an example that is not 100% in line with the Gibson stuff, but it has to do with the way brand market stuff.
I love the Ibanez Xiphos, I'm lucky enough to have an old one from 2008 in perfect shape, it's Indo...I would get another Xiphos, eventually 7 strings, but again, it's a model that it's only offered in the Iron Label series, which means a certain quality
I am potential demand for that shape/hardware configuration, but the offer doesn't exactly meet my standards, as I'd want a guitar built better, so I won't purchase it
If the guitar model flops again or doesn't mean Ibanez sales expectation, is it my fault or Ibanez's for not having pursued their product choice with conviction?

Same for Gibson, maybe people love those new shapes, but they're not excited to buy "just a Les Paul with a different shape"

By the way, love that gutar! HNGD!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Wucan said:


> I forgot to make an NGD, but I got something pretty similar.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Victory MVX is actually the most comfortable Gibson to hold I've eve come across, but I can also feel why it flopped. It's basically a Les Paul with contours, very heavy guitar with a neck that gets chunky and has an early joint without good upper fret access. Also tiny ass frets for some reason, if I were to crown mine back to shape the wire would essentially disappear.
> 
> The US-1 was Gibson learning their lesson and giving something the shredders would actually buy, but by then I'd imagine they were just too late to the game and the "Superstrat Gibsons" remained limited-time oddities. Their 2013 shot at it... dunno?



The green gibson screams EBMM majesty to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheInvisibleHand said:


> The green gibson screams EBMM majesty to me.


The Gibson's actually decades older than the EBMM. Gibson introduced the M-3 back in like 1990? 1991? Hell I remember when the Majesty was first revealed, a lot of us were like "...Did Petrucci rip off Gibson???" 

Hell Epiphone did as well. They released the Prophesy EM series back in 2006 IIRC? I remember seeing one of these in a catalog back when I started playing.










Fuckin EBMM ripping off Epiphone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anyways uhhh










Fucky Ibanez shapes got a stranglehold on me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh boy, tripleposting because now Dean's CS put a spell on me.


----------



## NickS

^Yes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NickS said:


> ^Yes.


Deans look so much better when there isn't a big-ass paddle at the end of the neck.


----------



## NickS

Yeah, I'm not usually much a Dean fan, cuz, you know, they're Dean's But that thing is fockin hot.


----------



## KentBrockman

KentBrockman said:


> GAS'ing for a Helix.
> 
> Also, I just ordered a Helix. I don't want to lug a big amp around anymore and I don't want to tap dance with my pedals either.


Update:

My Helix arrived and I also purchased the Headrush FRFR-108 monitor. I also had a play around with the HX Edit software. This device and the software is an absolute beast. Probably the most convincing amp simulator I have ever played through...


----------



## Samark

@lukwarmtone


----------



## Wucan

Samark said:


> @lukwarmtone
> 
> View attachment 106429



The Purple one... Lord have mercy!


----------



## odibrom

Me


Wucan said:


> The Purple one... Lord have mercy!


Meh, but I couldn't say no to the blue 7 stringer...


----------



## Seabeast2000

I guess I want this


----------



## Randy




----------



## KnightBrolaire

not a fan of the 020 shape but the color is magnificent


----------



## Zado

It took decades, but finally..


----------



## DestroyMankind

The new mxr poly blue octave pedal looks really cool..and for $200 looks like it could do a lot. Might have to order it sooner than later.


----------



## Anquished

Zado said:


> It took decades, but finally..



Just seen these in the Schec Thread and the white one has my GAS..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Looks like getting the 5153 EL34 50 head is imminent (possibly this Saturday), but now I'm also looking at the Stealth 50 head too...




Note to self, apply for endorsement when album is done... and maybe get one then.


----------



## mlp187

Randy said:


> View attachment 106476


Yo tell me more. Is this custom shop? One-off? Fucking love it more than any tele I’ve seen to date. Also, it’s now part of my GAS.


----------



## Randy

mlp187 said:


> Yo tell me more. Is this custom shop? One-off? Fucking love it more than any tele I’ve seen to date. Also, it’s now part of my GAS.


Lost the page I originally got it from but looked like a small South American custom shop, from what I remember.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I found another A7FRS

sadly I have zero money

that, the A6 hybrid, and urban camo SVII I will always want back

I could theoretically sell my Ormsby but like I don't even know if I wanna do that


----------



## Ulvhedin

I seem to have a softspot for wahs and univibe style pedals lately, so these two are next in line


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> I guess I want this
> 
> View attachment 106432



This tab is still open, going to refresh and see if its still up. ....yep still up.....I don't need it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ulvhedin said:


> I seem to have a softspot for wahs and univibe style pedals lately, so these two are next in line


Why the Slash wah specifically?


----------



## Steinmetzify

My boy has an urban camo Viper he’s making noises about selling, I don’t need it, I don’t care but it’s the FUCKIN PRINCIPLE YOU KNOW


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Steinmetzify said:


> My boy has an urban camo Viper he’s making noises about selling, I don’t need it, I don’t care but it’s the FUCKIN PRINCIPLE YOU KNOW


The power of nu metal compels you.


----------



## scolio1978




----------



## odibrom

scolio1978 said:


> View attachment 106520
> View attachment 106521


The guys must be drunk at Kiesel, that one is kind of nice...


----------



## Spicypickles

odibrom said:


> The guys must be drunk at Kiesel, that one is kind of nice...


You seem to have had a few yourself….


----------



## odibrom

Spicypickles said:


> You seem to have had a few yourself….


... I never had a Kiesel in my hands, only 1 or 2 Carvins about20+ years ago...?... or are you speaking of drinks?


----------



## Spicypickles

odibrom said:


> ... huuummm do you know something about me that I don't? ... I never had a Kiesel...?... or are you speaking of drinks?


Lol, a poor attempt at humor, I meant a few drinks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...I might have to get one of these...


----------



## odibrom

Spicypickles said:


> Lol, a poor attempt at humor, I meant a few drinks.


Lol, you're fast, I was still editing my reply... you know... I supposedly had a few drinks myself already... right?


----------



## Mboogie7

scolio1978 said:


> View attachment 106520
> View attachment 106521


 This is giving me moldy bread vibes.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Goddamn Harley Benton calm down...


----------



## littlebadboy

I want a Kiesel ZM6 please.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Tree

I had no clue this existed


----------



## Crungy

RGD7321 or 7421


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> RGD7321 or 7421
> 
> View attachment 106591
> 
> View attachment 106592


... the one that is cheaper?...
... the one that is less broken?...


----------



## Samark

Come at me


----------



## Randy




----------



## syzygy

While the racing stripes are a bit much, I absolutely love this color and am GASing hard for an 060 in satin grey with gold hardware, gold binding and a Floyd. Would be _so _sick


----------



## syzygy

That being said, I also don't have a ton of disposable income, and this Schecter's absolutely calling my name. How do they spec these guitars so well?


----------



## r33per

Crungy said:


> RGD7321 or 7421
> 
> View attachment 106591
> 
> View attachment 106592


Probably the one that doesn't look like the fingerboard is sponsored by Nike.


----------



## narad

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> View attachment 106565



What's that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> What's that?



Ibanez VM1


----------



## Seabeast2000

This just looks so good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...I just realized there's an R2 in the Dunable DE series.







A hard choice between this or the Reaper Custom. Goddammit.


----------



## gunch

Crungy said:


> RGD7321 or 7421
> 
> View attachment 106591
> 
> View attachment 106592



Bro I wish you luck trying to get any Standard Series RGD, they might as well not extist


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

narad said:


> What's that?



Ibanez VM1SH - Vinnie Moores signature guitar with Ibanez briefly in the late 80s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Bro I wish you luck trying to get any Standard Series RGD, they might as well not extist


I always find it amazing how guitars that were mass-produced by the thousands just... fucking disappear like that.


----------



## maliciousteve

My god I want this, hard


----------



## narad

Saw someone posted that up from a store ad with a price like $3500. Was definitely interested at that price but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Noodler

maliciousteve said:


> My god I want this, hard


That really speaks to me for some reason. I don't normally like over the top things like that, but dayum!


----------



## maliciousteve

narad said:


> Saw someone posted that up from a store ad with a price like $3500. Was definitely interested at that price but I couldn't find it.


It's up for sale at The Music Zoo website. They've reduced the price too


----------



## narad

maliciousteve said:


> It's up for sale at The Music Zoo website. They've reduced the price too



Ahh, I was searching "custom shop". Wow, cool. As an AI researcher I feel like the artwork is fairly appropriate. Shame the yen is shit at the moment.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I want to overhaul my RG7620, I think a refinish and adding a pickguard is what I’ll do. Gassing over a few different colors, but I think I’ve settled on lime green candy.


----------



## profwoot

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I want to overhaul my RG7620. Gassing over a few different colors, but I think I’ve settled on lime green candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably fit the RG with a pickguard too, give it that pseudo 7 string RG550 feel.


Great Scott. Parker was truly ahead of its time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...I like this. A lot. 

Even with the Hot Wheels branding, I fucking love the contours.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...I like this. A lot.
> 
> Even with the Hot Wheels branding, I fucking love the contours.



There were a bunch of those that were awesome, but they were insanely expensive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> There were a bunch of those that were awesome, but they were insanely expensive.


I wish Fender would do more at a lower pricepoint. It looks super comfy.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Looks like a JS sig with a tramp stamp. Great colour, though.


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> ... the one that is cheaper?...
> ... the one that is less broken?...


Hopefully less broken and if one pops up


----------



## Crungy

gunch said:


> Bro I wish you luck trying to get any Standard Series RGD, they might as well not extist





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I always find it amazing how guitars that were mass-produced by the thousands just... fucking disappear like that.


I've been looking semi-religiously and can't find one. So that coupled with being a whore for all things Ibanez is driving me batty lol


----------



## Noodler

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...I like this. A lot.
> 
> Even with the Hot Wheels branding, I fucking love the contours.


I saw Fender post this on their FB today and man, I'd love one of those!


----------



## josh1

Trogly will buy for a "review" and then sell it for 100 thousand dollars.


----------



## odibrom

Noodler said:


> I saw Fender post this on their FB today and man, I'd love one of those!


Kind of _drinks_ from the Satriani model...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want a sludgy thiccboi amp. Debating whether to get this or a Science Decolonizer.


----------



## CanserDYI

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I want to overhaul my RG7620, I think a refinish and adding a pickguard is what I’ll do. Gassing over a few different colors, but I think I’ve settled on lime green candy.


God my parker fly 7 gas was reignited.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

CanserDYI said:


> God my parker fly 7 gas was reignited.


I clearly remember the first and only time I have ever played a Parker. A unique feeling guitar and high quality in every way, GAS on.


----------



## Naxxpipe

This bastard! Both Dave and Jackson keep teasing it, but it is not in production yet...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Man the axe palace facebook group is going to be the end of me. Had to get in on this order:


----------



## CanserDYI

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man the axe palace facebook group is going to be the end of me. Had to get in on this order:


Looks awesome colorwise, but I've painted quite a few bodies and never had my finish turn out that...uneven and mountain/valley-ous? I'm assuming this is prior to level sanding and buffing, but man, even my cheapest guitars I've refinished with rattle cans don't have this texture in this stage. Am I wrong?


----------



## profwoot

CanserDYI said:


> Looks awesome colorwise, but I've painted quite a few bodies and never had my finish turn out that...uneven and mountain/valley-ous? I'm assuming this is prior to level sanding and buffing, but man, even my cheapest guitars I've refinished with rattle cans don't have this texture in this stage. Am I wrong?


I also noticed that but have no experience to know if it's normal. That pic does have me thinking that a fretboard with a fade from the body color at the heel to natural at the nut might be cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Looks awesome colorwise, but I've painted quite a few bodies and never had my finish turn out that...uneven and mountain/valley-ous? I'm assuming this is prior to level sanding and buffing, but man, even my cheapest guitars I've refinished with rattle cans don't have this texture in this stage. Am I wrong?





profwoot said:


> I also noticed that but have no experience to know if it's normal. That pic does have me thinking that a fretboard with a fade from the body color at the heel to natural at the nut might be cool.


I've used rattlecans and both briefly used a spraygun + poly, and a spraygun definitely leaves that kind of texture.


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've used rattlecans and both briefly used a spraygun + poly, and a spraygun definitely leaves that kind of texture.


Yeah close to it, but this just seems like the guitar needed to be sanded more before spraying. Then again, I'm just a guy doing them in my backyard, not running the Jackson custom shop so what do I know.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah close to it, but this just seems like the guitar needed to be sanded more before spraying. Then again, I'm just a guy doing them in my backyard, not running the Jackson custom shop so what do I know.


It's definitely how it looks before sanding. I noticed real poly is very glossy immediately after sprayingbut still leaves the orange peel. Still needs final sanding + buffing.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I'm sure they're fine right @zimbloth ?


----------



## Hoss632

Just found this pic. And I need it. Don't care if I've never had a 7 string before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> Looks awesome colorwise, but I've painted quite a few bodies and never had my finish turn out that...uneven and mountain/valley-ous? I'm assuming this is prior to level sanding and buffing, but man, even my cheapest guitars I've refinished with rattle cans don't have this texture in this stage. Am I wrong?



Fresh from the rack before hitting the wheel.


----------



## dmlinger

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fresh from the rack before hitting the wheel.


You don't think they level sand that first? Straight to buffing?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Hoss632 said:


> Just found this pic. And I need it. Don't care if I've never had a 7 string before.
> View attachment 106750



This is perfection. WHere did you see this?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dmlinger said:


> You don't think they level sand that first? Straight to buffing?



I could have sworn that's what jncolor (Jay Nelson) said on IG.

EDIT: Nevermind, he was talking about something else, misunderstood the context.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Hoss632 said:


> Just found this pic. And I need it. Don't care if I've never had a 7 string before.
> View attachment 106750


Looks like a Misha Mansoor guitar, which makes sense given that jackson and charvel are owned by the same company


----------



## Tree

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Looks like a Misha Mansoor guitar, which makes sense given that jackson and charvel are owned by the same company


Yeah, but like 5x cooler because it’s more strat than RGA. I say that as someone that loves the RGA and arch top super strats, too.


----------



## technomancer

I love that people think Misha somehow invented the Chlorine Burst on a figured top...


----------



## RobDobble6S7

technomancer said:


> I love that people think Misha somehow invented the Chlorine Burst on a figured top...


...I'm aware he didn't, but it's covered double slug pickups, hipshot bridge, roasted maple neck with ebony board, natural binding...That's basically a juggernaut, homie


----------



## scolio1978




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Hoss632 said:


> Just found this pic. And I need it. Don't care if I've never had a 7 string before.
> View attachment 106750


Source?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

soul_lip_mike said:


> Source?


----------



## CanserDYI

AkiraSpectrum said:


>



Jesus H fuck that's hot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoss632 said:


> Just found this pic. And I need it. Don't care if I've never had a 7 string before.
> View attachment 106750


Strats with figured maple tops are always the best


----------



## dmlinger

MaxOfMetal said:


> I could have sworn that's what jncolor (Jay Nelson) said on IG.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, he was talking about something else, misunderstood the context.


I could watch is IG for hours. It's mesmerizing


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been thinking about grabbing the Sophia Global Tuner Pro block for a while. But I'm not sure if this might affect how the bridge flutters. Anyone trem abusers here have any experience with these?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoss632 said:


> Just found this pic. And I need it. Don't care if I've never had a 7 string before.
> View attachment 106750



Oh damn I just noticed the toothpaste logo as well. Charvel really needs to use it more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wish there were more clips of the DP3X doing more than dUg's tones. It sounds sweet when you wanna get more versatile with it.


----------



## ChrispyFinch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...I just realized there's an R2 in the Dunable DE series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hard choice between this or the Reaper Custom. Goddammit.


FYI these are super head heavy. i couldnt believe it either, but i after 15 minutes of fidgeting there was no saving it.
I've tried this model and the cyclops DE, if they i could get my hands on a satin DE cyclops id be more inclined to purchase. The poly finish feels thick and sticky imo.
The guitars are super light, not sure what they use for body wood.


----------



## technomancer

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been thinking about grabbing the Sophia Global Tuner Pro block for a while. But I'm not sure if this might affect how the bridge flutters. Anyone trem abusers here have any experience with these?



Been too lazy to look, what exactly is that block supposed to do? Does the huge thumb wheel move the sprint attachment point to make the bridge easier to level without tools?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Been too lazy to look, what exactly is that block supposed to do? Does the huge thumb wheel move the sprint attachment point to make the bridge easier to level without tools?


It looks like it. Plus it has springs that meet the inside of the trem routing to act like a zero-point stabilizer.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


> Been too lazy to look, what exactly is that block supposed to do? Does the huge thumb wheel move the sprint attachment point to make the bridge easier to level without tools?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It looks like it. Plus it has springs that meet the inside of the trem routing to act like a zero-point stabilizer.



More or less. Essentially a big brass block with a built in stabilizer a la Tremsetter/ZPS. Hence why I'm a little hesitant, since the ZPS I had killed any attempts of fluttering. It felt so good yanking that ZPS bar out of my EZ2 trem. KInda sucks that Ibanez went a bit stingy on the design. I've been wanting to try one of these out but whammy abuse is something I just love doing and don't know if I'm willing to compromise. 

I also read that it was Sophia themselves who raised the lawsuit against Ibanez, which lead to the discontinuing of the ZPSs in US.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> More or less. Essentially a big brass block with a built in stabilizer a la Tremsetter/ZPS. Hence why I'm a little hesitant, since the ZPS I had killed any attempts of fluttering. It felt so good yanking that ZPS bar out of my EZ2 trem. KInda sucks that Ibanez went a bit stingy on the design. I've been wanting to try one of these out but whammy abuse is something I just love doing and don't know if I'm willing to compromise.
> 
> I also read that it was Sophia themselves who raised the lawsuit against Ibanez, which lead to the discontinuing of the ZPSs in US.



That is correct, Geoff McCabe is who filed the suit and is the guy behind CSL.


----------



## Hoss632

TheInvisibleHand said:


> This is perfection. WHere did you see this?


Just happened to be a picture that came up on facebook from Charvel's page. It was from back in 2017.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bruh. These look fucking killer. The seafoam + cream + maple combo is fucking SIIIIIIIIIIICK. Plus the sunburst/maple combo on the other one is a killer callback to Eddie's old Music Mans.
...I'd GAS harders if these things didn't have narrow-ass necks. My massive hands struggle with the 41mm nut.


----------



## technomancer

This is killer... but >$5k is batshit crazy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> This is killer... but >$5k is batshit crazy
> 
> View attachment 106844


ESP Original, right?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP Original, right?



Yep ESP Horizon-I


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> This is killer... but >$5k is batshit crazy
> 
> View attachment 106844



Especially with the yen what it is. That's roughly full custom territory now.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been thinking about grabbing the Sophia Global Tuner Pro block for a while. But I'm not sure if this might affect how the bridge flutters. Anyone trem abusers here have any experience with these?



I've got a 2:92 GT Pro on an ESP Horizon. I have the tension set to allow for Drop D switching and double stop bends so no fluttering for me, but the tension is adjustable and you can set it real loose if that's what you want - the reinforcement contact pins don't impede flutter-ability when set at low tension. When I had it set that way I noticed no difference in flutter quality over any other Floyd set up the same way.

If you're asking about the Global Tuner and if that impacts it, I've never noticed it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I've got a 2:92 GT Pro on an ESP Horizon. I have the tension set to allow for Drop D switching and double stop bends so no fluttering for me, but the tension is adjustable and you can set it real loose if that's what you want - the reinforcement contact pins don't impede flutter-ability when set at low tension. When I had it set that way I noticed no difference in flutter quality over any other Floyd set up the same way.
> 
> If you're asking about the Global Tuner and if that impacts it, I've never noticed it


Cool thanks! 

Looks like I might just give one a go.


----------



## fabronaut

finally found a Gibson Les Paul that was exceptional. simultaneously elated and annoyed by that, as I'm not a fan of Gibson's corporate shenanigans or the amount of fuckery they pull on pricing vs. overall QC. almost wish it was as uninspiring as every comparable LP on the rack next to it...

naturally it's the most expensive one, as it's the 1959 spec with the Murphy Lab relic treatment, which admittedly is nice since it's the lighter option. it goes for around $9000 CAD before tax, and that's apparently the reduced price vs list MSRP... bah. would need to find a way to knock like ~$3K+ with trade-in and negotiation before I could even consider it. pretty sure that's worth more than twice the current book value of my car... hahaha

trying to convince myself I can get in the ballpark by sourcing comparable unpotted low wind pickups and messing with wiring schemes, pot values, etc. weirdly, I think I'd be a bit more okay with scuffing this up a bit compared to one of the PRS guitars I was tire kicking before I tried it. I suppose that's part of the appeal of a relic job?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

technomancer said:


> This is killer... but >$5k is batshit crazy
> 
> View attachment 106844


There’s just something about that body shape when it has a single coil or no neck pickup that is perfect. One of my favorite body shapes. I love my Horizon I.


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh damn I just noticed the toothpaste logo as well. Charvel really needs to use it more.


Yes, and that looks SOOOO good against the roasted maple.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> There’s just something about that body shape when it has a single coil or no neck pickup that is perfect. One of my favorite body shapes. I love my Horizon I.


There's something about the Mirage/Horizon that ESP did that's extremely subtle, but makes it cooler than the Soloist shape it's based on IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I've been playing my Schecter Omen Elite a lot lately. Making me want to get a blue brother for it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bruh. These look fucking killer. The seafoam + cream + maple combo is fucking SIIIIIIIIIIICK. Plus the sunburst/maple combo on the other one is a killer callback to Eddie's old Music Mans.
> ...I'd GAS harders if these things didn't have narrow-ass necks. My massive hands struggle with the 41mm nut.


Where are those built?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

technomancer said:


> This is killer... but >$5k is batshit crazy
> 
> View attachment 106844


$4999 I believe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> Where are those built?


Unless things changed, Mexico.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bruh. These look fucking killer. The seafoam + cream + maple combo is fucking SIIIIIIIIIIICK. Plus the sunburst/maple combo on the other one is a killer callback to Eddie's old Music Mans.
> ...I'd GAS harders if these things didn't have narrow-ass necks. My massive hands struggle with the 41mm nut.


Any idea how the Axis necks compare?


----------



## technomancer

soul_lip_mike said:


> $4999 I believe.



$5399 list actually, they raised them again or it's an additional upcharge for the Liquid Metal finish, not sure which, but the Liquid Metal and the Andromeda II I've seen lately were both that price.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

technomancer said:


> $5399 list actually, they raised them again or it's an additional upcharge for the Liquid Metal finish, not sure which, but the Liquid Metal and the Andromeda II I've seen lately were both that price.


I meant they're selling for $4999, not MSRP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Any idea how the Axis necks compare?


Never tried them to compare, but I did some reading because I was interested in an Axis, and apparently the Axis is slightly narrower, has a thicker profile, and a 10'' radius. The EVH is slightly wider, thinner, and has a compound radius.


----------



## technomancer

soul_lip_mike said:


> I meant they're selling for $4999, not MSRP.



They raised the price, they were $4999 they're now $5399 

The Liquid Metal was listed and sold this week






ESP Custom Shop Horizon I Liquid Metal







www.chondroguitars.com












ESP Horizon-I Original Series Japan Floyd Rose Guitar w/ Case – Andromeda II | Reverb


Brand New with Warranty. We are an authorized ESP Dealer. Like what you see? All photos are of the exact instrument you will receive. All ESP Original Series instruments are hand-crafted by the world-renowned expert luthiers at the ESP Custom Shop in Japan. The ESP Horizon-I offers neck-thru-body...




reverb.com


----------



## soul_lip_mike

technomancer said:


> They raised the price, they were $4999 they're now $5399
> 
> The Liquid Metal was listed and sold this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP Custom Shop Horizon I Liquid Metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chondroguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP Horizon-I Original Series Japan Floyd Rose Guitar w/ Case – Andromeda II | Reverb
> 
> 
> Brand New with Warranty. We are an authorized ESP Dealer. Like what you see? All photos are of the exact instrument you will receive. All ESP Original Series instruments are hand-crafted by the world-renowned expert luthiers at the ESP Custom Shop in Japan. The ESP Horizon-I offers neck-thru-body...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



Chondro sells 10% under advertised, like I said above I was saying they sell for less than the $5399 advertised price. Ugh.


----------



## technomancer

soul_lip_mike said:


> Chondro sells 10% under advertised, like I said above I was saying they sell for less than the $5399 advertised price. Ugh.



Yeah you're talking about dealer discounts which are always a thing and I was just saying ESP raised prices again 

I should have really grabbed the black in stock Ikebe had about a month ago... the markup on these once they're imported into the US is just ridiculous. I think it worked out to about $3600 including shipping.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Yeah you're talking about dealer discounts which are always a thing and I was just saying ESP raised prices again
> 
> I should have really grabbed the black in stock Ikebe had about a month ago... the markup on these once they're imported into the US is just ridiculous. I think it worked out to about $3600 including shipping.


just fly to japan and buy one or get @narad to hook you up lol


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> just fly to japan and buy one or get @narad to hook you up lol



Biggest problem is I keep buying other shit  I was actually planning on grabbing one of these back in December but a silverburst LPC popped up new and in stock at the pre-latest price hike price... then most recently I got a great price on a new SLO100. I am tapped out for a bit


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Totally unexpected GAS has cropped up for me. I owned an Anderson Drop Top a long while ago, and only sold it because I wanted to stay neck thru and 24 frets.

After getting my Aristides, I’ve started to really want another Anderson. (The 080 fit and finish reminds me a lot of TA.) Some type of Angel. Either in Cajun Magenta Burst or a Bowling Ball finish.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> Totally unexpected GAS has cropped up for me. I owned an Anderson Drop Top a long while ago, and only sold it because I wanted to stay neck thru and 24 frets.


I don't think our conversation in another thread about the TA pickups did any favors.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^Exactly. The reason I thought to mention the HN2+ is because I’ve been gazing at Andersons.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Totally unexpected GAS has cropped up for me. I owned an Anderson Drop Top a long while ago, and only sold it because I wanted to stay neck thru and 24 frets.
> 
> After getting my Aristides, I’ve started to really want another Anderson. (The 080 fit and finish reminds me a lot of TA.) Some type of Angel. Either in Cajun Magenta Burst or a Bowling Ball finish.


A bowling ball pro-am / grand-am is pretty much my most planned purchase at the moment. If you find one (that you don't want to buy) hit me up, especially if it's old-style headstock.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> A bowling ball pro-am / grand-am is pretty much my most planned purchase at the moment. If you find one (that you don't want to buy) hit me up, especially if it's old-style headstock.



If I see one I’ll drop you a line. 

Definitely going new to go with an Angel if I pursue this idea. Still, an old style headstock Pro Am like Kirk’s would be awesome.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

this but a 7, in different colors 

I'd be done


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## syzygy

TheBolivianSniper said:


> View attachment 107089
> 
> this but a 7, in different colors
> 
> I'd be done


 Dude, if this had a Floyd instead of a Kahler I'd be all over it!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

gunshow86de said:


>




These started showing up a lot sooner than I thought. He said July arrivals on the preorder post.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

syzygy said:


> Dude, if this had a Floyd instead of a Kahler I'd be all over it!



yall sleeping on the Kahler shit fr


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still wanna try me a Kahler.


----------



## syzygy

TheBolivianSniper said:


> yall sleeping on the Kahler shit fr


Don't get me wrong, I don't think they're the worst thing ever. But I've found a couple Kahler'd guitars in guitar stores near me and from what I've tried, I haven't liked them. They were almost...too smooth? Like, they felt a bit mushy compared to a Floyd, they didn't flutter as well, and I couldn't dive nearly as far as I could on a Floyd or an Edge. Just my personal experience, and I don't currently own a guitar with a tree, but there's a reason I want one with an OFR and not a Kahler.

If they work for you, though, that's sick


----------



## Albake21

syzygy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't think they're the worst thing ever. But I've found a couple Kahler'd guitars in guitar stores near me and from what I've tried, I haven't liked them. They were almost...too smooth? Like, they felt a bit mushy compared to a Floyd, they didn't flutter as well, and I couldn't dive nearly as far as I could on a Floyd or an Edge. Just my personal experience, and I don't currently own a guitar with a tree, but there's a reason I want one with an OFR and not a Kahler.
> 
> If they work for you, though, that's sick


This was my experience with them too, it was too smooth(?) for a lack of a better word. Felt like I was using a toy floyd rose. Totally get why people like them though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> yall sleeping on the Kahler shit fr


nah, kahlers aren't that good tbh


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

There were a fair few of these going cheap on reverb a year or two ago, but I missed the boat. Would make a great modding platform!


----------



## Wynseun

I want to try a Mayones Regius so bad :/


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I recently started to tune down to Drop G#. My 25.5 scale guitar does the job just fine but I'm considering getting a baritone


This is my favorite option


----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still wanna try me a Kahler.


Kahler feel is 10/10. It's like zero friction, zero resistance.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> Kahler feel is 10/10. It's like zero friction, zero resistance.


Wish G&L still made the tribute Rampages. Saw someone trying to sell a gutted, half-unfinished one for like $1000.


----------



## DestroyMankind

I got a swollen pickle in the mail that I ordered a few days ago. Only had a few minutes to check it out but it seems legit.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Man, the usual pawn shop haunt is on a roll...












Both an RG1077XL and an MIJ RX150 are just sitting there... and so is the gold Destroyer I'm holding back not to buy on impulse.


----------



## odibrom

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man, the usual pawn shop haunt is on a roll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both an RG1077XL and an MIJ RX150 are just sitting there... and so is the gold Destroyer I'm holding back not to buy on impulse.



Go for the RG1077XL unquestionably... the RX looks cheap...


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Me and GAS?


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man, the usual pawn shop haunt is on a roll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both an RG1077XL and an MIJ RX150 are just sitting there... and so is the gold Destroyer I'm holding back not to buy on impulse.





odibrom said:


> Go for the RG1077XL unquestionably... the RX looks cheap...


I second that. The RG1077XL is quite an axe!!!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Once I figure out how the fuck to do a decent crackle (and holoflash), this is happening:


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> Once I figure out how the fuck to do a decent crackle (and holoflash), this is happening:
> 
> View attachment 107383



That's awesome. Was it a production BC Rich?


----------



## MetalheadMC

Just ordered this beast. Maybe it's the IPA's talking, but I just had to have it


----------



## maliciousteve

Just got back from a guitar show here in the UK. Some great guitars that having given me terrible GAS


----------



## mmr007

I already started a thread about this guitar but no reason I can't share here why I'll be taking Beano tabs everyday until likely Spring of 2023. Also its funny to read about the disdain for the Kahler in this thread (and others) and I don't understand. I mean I do...it's because in the formative years of tremolo development Floyd had a patent on the locking nut which means they also had a stranglehold on tuning stability so brands like Kahler could not compete and gained a reputation that followed them very unfairly after everyone had access to the same locking nut. As stated that is not the case anymore so it feels lazy to say a system sucks because...if you don't like the FEEL of a Kahler....that is subjective. Just like the feel of a guitar's neck is subjective. MANY people do not like the ultra thin feel of an Ibanez wizard neck. That doesn't mean those necks suck. Quite the contrary, they are some of the finest necks out there. Some people don't like the feel of the neck on a '59 LP. Others demand it.
So what does kahler do right that floyds don't (and mind you I love floyds and the ibanez edge equivalents)?
Kahlers don't require a lunchbox sized chunk of wood be routed out to put them in.
Kahlers are available for multiscale guitars. Floyds, by design, can't be.
Kahlers can actually be adjusted to fit any radius neck. Floyds, by design, can't be,
Kahlers give you tuning stability of a double locking trem without actually needing to cut off the ball end of a string, or remove a back plate, or suffer string retainer block wear and fatigue over time
Kahlers operate on a cam rather than fulcrum and while no machined metal part is perfect, are less subject to the wear and tear of cheaper metal against trem posts
Kahlers are waaaay easier to block, both for playing and changing strings.
I've seen a lot of floyd guitars in for repair because the wood around the trem post fatigued and broke from use because the wood behind it has to be so thin. Not an issue with Kahler

I mean I get it. When I think of Floyd, I think Van Halen and Vai and when I think of Kahler I thing of Kerry King and I don't have enough dramamine in my medicine cabinet to listen to what he does with his Kahler so....like I said. I get it. But Glenn Tipton and Jerry Cantrell also use Kahlers so....yeah


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The only issue I've heard about Kahlers that concerns me are the ball ends eventually giving out because of the strain it puts at the end braid of the string. I know you can solder the ends of the strings, but that's a bit tedious, and I'm not sure if it works on coated strings which I've started to use recently.


----------



## StevenC

Ohmygoshohmygoshohmygoshohmygosh


----------



## Masoo2

Anyone have a higher res image of this? Is it one of @Ron Head 's?
M80M with an added (assumably Dimarzio) neck humbucker and middle single.

Kinda want to mod out an HSH or HSS M80M of my own...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Masoo2 said:


> Anyone have a higher res image of this? Is it one of @Ron Head 's?
> M80M with an added (assumably Dimarzio) neck humbucker and middle single.
> 
> Kinda want to mod out an HSH or HSS M80M of my own...


Fuckin 'ell m8 thats beautiful.


----------



## MFB

Am I the only one not seeing anything linked for that M80M?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

StevenC said:


> View attachment 107424
> 
> 
> Ohmygoshohmygoshohmygoshohmygosh



Ever since someone pointed out the pickguard being too pointy on the LTD model I can’t un-see it.


----------



## StevenC

soul_lip_mike said:


> Ever since someone pointed out the pickguard being too pointy on the LTD model I can’t un-see it.


That was me


----------



## Samark

GAS relieved a little 
@narad


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> GAS relieved a little
> @narad
> View attachment 107619
> View attachment 107620
> View attachment 107621
> View attachment 107622



Very nice!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Only $6500 advertised price


----------



## narad

I like this, but at like $3500+ it seems too expensive:


----------



## soul_lip_mike

That pickup switch is like they saw how ugly the Ibanez S blade switch is and said "Hold my beer!"


----------



## narad

soul_lip_mike said:


> That pickup switch is like they saw how ugly the Ibanez S blade switch is and said "Hold my beer!"



Judging by the years, I think Ibanez saw _their_ blade switch and said ... well... 「私のビールを持ってください。」


----------



## Tree

narad said:


> Judging by the years, I think Ibanez saw _their_ blade switch and said ... well... 「私のビールを持ってください。」


At least they were polite when they said it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Masoo2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


At first I was a little iffy on the whole Evertune idea as I'd rather a spend less and not be stuck with the bridge, but this just reminds me that I'd be able to run stupid thin gauges tuned stupid low such as in this little video


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Masoo2 said:


> At first I was a little iffy on the whole Evertune idea as I'd rather a spend less and not be stuck with the bridge, but this just reminds me that I'd be able to run stupid thin gauges tuned stupid low such as in this little video




Honestly I don't care about the Evertune. In fact I hope Ola released a cheaper, stripped-down version. I just want a 29''+ baritone sixer.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly I don't care about the Evertune. In fact I hope Ola released a cheaper, stripped-down version. I just want a 29''+ baritone sixer.


Agreed, I used to have an LTD Eclipse 1000-series with an Evertune, and it killed all sustain. If I get a 29" baritone guitar I will downtune and plays some nasty sludgy doom. But give him a few months and there will be at least five variants of this guitar.

Then again, a 29" scale guitar with a Floyd Rose... Yes please


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Agreed, I used to have an LTD Eclipse 1000-series with an Evertune, and it killed all sustain. If I get a 29" baritone guitar I will downtune and plays some nasty sludgy doom. But give him a few months and there will be at least five variants of this guitar.
> 
> Then again, a 29" scale guitar with a Floyd Rose... Yes papa


Knowing how he's been rolling, all 5 variants will have an Evertiune and Fishman pickups. 
...Oh damn a Floyd-loaded one would be tits. Would a .70 - .80 gauge string even fit in Floyd saddle, tho?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Knowing how he's been rolling, all 5 variants will have an Evertiune and Fishman pickups.
> ...Oh damn a Floyd-loaded one would be tits. Would a .70 - .80 gauge string even fit in Floyd saddle, tho?


Oh and don't forget Rainbow Pukeburst on a burl shitwood top. 

I think Floyd Rose makes adjusted saddles on their 8 string models for larger strings, but I don't know whether an 80 or up would fit. Which is a sad thing, because how else will I tune down to double drop D?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Oh and don't forget Rainbow Pukeburst on a burl shitwood top.
> 
> I think Floyd Rose makes adjusted saddles on their 8 string models for larger strings, but I don't know whether an 80 or up would fit. Which is a sad thing, because how else will I tune down to double drop D?


I remember Pat Obrien having to dremel out his Floyd, but that was due to intonation. At least with this guitar there ARGUABLY shouldn't' be any intonation issues due to the scale length.


----------



## Albake21

I keep seeing this new Infinity Blue Charvel DK24 and it's damn near perfect to me. The color, a floyd, black hardware, ebony board, and never owned an HSS before. But man those prices went up, might just wait for a used one to come by. My DK24 HH was a phenomenal guitar, I hope these new ones still are just as good.


----------



## mmr007

Alert the media....hell has officially frozen over


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 107730
> 
> Alert the media....hell has officially frozen over


I always loved a plain jane black PRS with the cream binding and pickups. The Floyd just adds to perfection.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I always loved a plain jane black PRS with the cream binding and pickups. The Floyd just adds to perfection.



Even better that is probably the scraped edge of the maple top, not plastic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Even better that is probably the scraped edge of the maple top, not plastic


Just checked Sweetwater and that does seem to be the case with both the CU24 and CE24.


----------



## mmr007

All right...everything back to normal. Knew I couldn't stray too far from an Epi LP. Not for sale but I will find one like this


----------



## Hoss632

Schecter just keeps bringing me back. At least this GAS is actually obtainable for me.


----------



## Hoss632

Albake21 said:


> I keep seeing this new Infinity Blue Charvel DK24 and it's damn near perfect to me. The color, a floyd, black hardware, ebony board, and never owned an HSS before. But man those prices went up, might just wait for a used one to come by. My DK24 HH was a phenomenal guitar, I hope these new ones still are just as good.


My ONLY gripe with Charvel and the Dk24 is I wish they'd give the hard tail the roasted maple neck and not just the trem models. But that's such a small gripe as the dk24's are still probably the most comfortable guitar I've ever tried.


----------



## Samark

Need


----------



## Albake21

Hoss632 said:


> My ONLY gripe with Charvel and the Dk24 is I wish they'd give the hard tail the roasted maple neck and not just the trem models. But that's such a small gripe as the dk24's are still probably the most comfortable guitar I've ever tried.


I'm having the same issue but with floyds. Charvel has not made a single floyd Pro Mod with an ebony board (until now) or roasted maple. It's always been normal maple. Looking for the day they combine the two and offer a roasted maple neck and ebony board. Now that would make this blue Charvel perfect.

At the very least, it is possible to buy a roasted maple DK24 neck and put it on a hardtail Dinky body. Someone posted on SSO last year doing exactly that.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

really want an X shaped 7, floyd ofc, with a sustainiac and a really gritty gross bridge pickup 

I've been listening to too much suicide silence but I don't feel like investing in a potentially shitty wr7 and sinking money into the sustainiac install, plus those things aren't cheap and I'd need to do a lot of mods 

perhaps after I get a ton of cash I'll harass balaguer like I was floating around earlier in this thread 

honestly I could get a schecter c7 and be happy but nooooo I ONLY like x shapes now so fuck you


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> really want an X shaped 7, floyd ofc, with a sustainiac and a really gritty gross bridge pickup
> 
> I've been listening to too much suicide silence but I don't feel like investing in a potentially shitty wr7 and sinking money into the sustainiac install, plus those things aren't cheap and I'd need to do a lot of mods
> 
> perhaps after I get a ton of cash I'll harass balaguer like I was floating around earlier in this thread
> 
> honestly I could get a schecter c7 and be happy but nooooo I ONLY like x shapes now so fuck you



.... aaaahh, the sweet reading of un-existent guitars' specs... thankfully, they can take us everything but our dreams...


----------



## oremus91

Couple new Richardson colors.. pretty nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoss632 said:


> Schecter just keeps bringing me back. At least this GAS is actually obtainable for me.
> View attachment 107773



It's been weeks and this guitar still lives rent free in my head.



Samark said:


> Need
> View attachment 107775
> View attachment 107776
> View attachment 107777



Neat Helmet guitar.


----------



## MFB

That white Richardson sig is pretty gnarly, I can't help but think it'd be rad as shit if it had gold hardware over the black.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Voltur (the one leaning against the amp)...


----------



## RobDobble6S7

MFB said:


> That white Richardson sig is pretty gnarly, I can't help but think it'd be rad as shit if it had gold hardware over the black.


Agreed. Stormtrooper axe be damned, I want gold hardware!


----------



## Spicypickles

gunshow86de said:


> The Voltur (the one leaning against the amp)...



They’re the same, but I like em, rad.


----------



## ChrispyFinch

gunshow86de said:


> The Voltur (the one leaning against the amp)...



Man i've been on this GAS train for a hot minute. The Voltur is SICK and the Serus as well, i only wish that the necks were 24 frets or not mounted so deep into the body. 
On the Voltur espically it seems like the neck pickup is equidistant from both ends of the guitar.


----------



## MFB

God damn, I've become so pedestrian in my choices  I've got Charvel GAS at the moment and I'm going to try both this weekend even if my Jackson hasn't sold yet. Not crazy about the dot inlays on the HSS after having a blank ebony board, but they fit the clean aesthetic of the Strat body.











If neither really jumps out at me then right next door is the used EC to check out and see if that gets the ivory's tickled


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How to win me over:

1) Take guitar

2) Apply Sparkle


----------



## Leviathus

If that finish isn't called Metallic Mustard someone fucked up.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Leviathus said:


> If that finish isn't called Metallic Mustard someone fucked up.



Blackened Brand likes your idea.


----------



## Tree

Really want to grab one of these to dump more money than necessary into as a mod platform. 



Also drooling over this.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## odibrom

gunshow86de said:


>


That headstock is offensive for a 7 stringer, looks like it came out of the 60's...


----------



## neurosis

odibrom said:


> That headstock is offensive for a 7 stringer, looks like it came out of the 60's...


Yeah but if you consider all the other appointments you quickly forget about it. And the symmetry of the body kinda works with it. Especially in the more classic colors and the HH config. These are such amazing guitars.


----------



## BenjaminW

Mmmmmm


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

gunshow86de said:


>


That reminds me of my (Fred's ex) Jaden JHM...


----------



## Randy

All of this.


----------



## Samark




----------



## MFB

That Eclipse is doing a number on my brain; like it's so close to both the LP it's inspired by but the fact that it's stamped with ESP and doesn't have the traditional Eclipse layout is confusing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> That Eclipse is doing a number on my brain; like it's so close to both the LP it's inspired by but the fact that it's stamped with ESP and doesn't have the traditional Eclipse layout is confusing.



The traditional layout is 4 knob, it's just in the US where they do as many 3 knob. 

Everywhere but the US the modern Eclipse is much closer to a Les Paul, and even pretty much 1:1 copies through their other sub-brands. 

What's fucking with me the most is what looks like an arm contour.


----------



## gunch




----------



## bigswifty

Wanting..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dbrozz said:


> View attachment 108135
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting..


The S2 Standard line is so underrated. Always dug the pickguards.


----------



## bigswifty

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The S2 Standard line is so underrated. Always dug the pickguards.



Yeah, man! They're the only PRS guitars I truly love. The stripped down look is just the right balance of class and greasy-workhorse material.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How to win me over:
> 
> 1) Take guitar
> 
> 2) Apply Sparkle


What is up with that? Three coils are black, and ones kind of a matte black or dark grey.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunshow86de said:


>


The swirl shit just makes me think of sand art.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Really want to grab this to use in the truck and have both my DD and Herb at home for extended periods.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

These two M-S PRS private stocks are gorgeous.


----------



## Randy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The swirl shit just makes me think of sand art.


Now I want a sand art guitar. Thanks.


----------



## MFB

dbrozz said:


> Wanting..



Not to play devil's advocate but there is an S2 for grabs from the RI GC.


----------



## MFB

Also, my GAS has shifted slightly at times and I've found myself eyeing some of these. Not overall crazy about the purple on the burst, but it seems like they've moved away from it and the majority look to be just black burst over quilted gray? Or maybe no one can probably photograph them.

Still plan on checking out the Charvels though


----------



## bigswifty

MFB said:


> Not to play devil's advocate but there is an S2 for grabs from the RI GC.


What is the RI GC?


----------



## MFB

dbrozz said:


> What is the RI GC?



Rhode Island Guitar Center, it's not the McCarty burst but its an S2 PRS.


----------



## Tree

MFB said:


> Also, my GAS has shifted slightly at times and I've found myself eyeing some of these. Not overall crazy about the purple on the burst, but it seems like they've moved away from it and the majority look to be just black burst over quilted gray? Or maybe no one can probably photograph them.
> 
> Still plan on checking out the Charvels though



These are actually really nice for the money. Just expect to upgrade the nut and maybe tuners if you do go after one. I think there are two different versions to the burst, but you're also right; no one knows how to properly photograph them so it's hard to say. 

GAS is a fickle mistress. I forgot these existed so now I'm yearning for one to have as my low tuned 6: just C standard and the occasional drop Bb


----------



## Anquished

Kinda miss my PRS SvN. 

I'd like the Holcomb but if I can grab one of these 2nd hand for cheap I'd be happy.


----------



## Randy




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## DarrellM5

Just something like this:


----------



## MFB

Randy said:


> View attachment 108250



Was ist?

It's not quite a Jazzmaster/DominionlSkatecaster, but close enough to make you think it is one.


----------



## Masoo2

MFB said:


> Was ist?
> 
> It's not quite a Jazzmaster/DominionlSkatecaster, but close enough to make you think it is one.


Hapas Judge

specifically that's a Judge 628 model


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

someone recommend me a good 8

I'm ditching the RGA7 bc it feels and sounds like dick and I can't be assed to get it playing better

however I very much dig the RG8 even though I don't like the bridge or pickups and I'm considering investing in an 8 in the future

Current candidates are an RG2228 or an ESP SC608, potentially a Legator Spectre 8 assuming I can find one cheap and swap pickups


----------



## Anquished

TheBolivianSniper said:


> someone recommend me a good 8
> 
> I'm ditching the RGA7 bc it feels and sounds like dick and I can't be assed to get it playing better
> 
> however I very much dig the RG8 even though I don't like the bridge or pickups and I'm considering investing in an 8 in the future
> 
> Current candidates are an RG2228 or an ESP SC608, potentially a Legator Spectre 8 assuming I can find one cheap and swap pickups


RG5328 is pretty nice.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Anquished said:


> RG5328 is pretty nice.


yeah I've been considering one with how much I like the finish and 27" scale, only problem is I despise the fusion edge pickups, kinda want to try multiscale, and if I'm gonna shell out that much new I'd like SS frets with how great they feel on my Ormsby

if I could find one for cheap I'd buy it as soon as I could though, just pop in new pickups and locking tuners and call it a day


----------



## mmr007




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

fUCK


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Randy said:


> Now I want a sand art guitar. Thanks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AkiraSpectrum said:


> View attachment 108287


Who is the attractive broad?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I love purple and gold but damn I hate middle pickups, and triple hums are the worst.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Who is the attractive broad?


Alecia 'Mixi' Demner of stitched up heart


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Alecia 'Mixi' Demner of stitched up heart


I meant the guitar, but she's fine as well. Lol


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Randy said:


> All of this.
> 
> View attachment 108081


Metal up yer ass!


----------



## estin

soul_lip_mike said:


> I love purple and gold but damn I hate middle pickups, and triple hums are the worst.


yep, neck pickups too. muddy sustain suckers! LOL


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Just leave this here.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> View attachment 108350
> 
> Just leave this here.


Ok where is this?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

soul_lip_mike said:


> Ok where is this?


Found in a random image search while researching possible colors for my Horizon 1's refinish.


----------



## narad

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Found in a random image search while researching possible colors for my Horizon 1's refinish.



Currently in the lead for me:


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> Currently in the lead for me:


Yes!!! I am considering metallic purple, that blue shade, and like a gunmetal or silvery grey.


----------



## narad

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Yes!!! I am considering metallic purple, that blue shade, and like a gunmetal or silvery grey.



lol, I'm considering metallic purple, that kawasaki green metallic, and like a gunmetal or silvery grey.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> lol, I'm considering metallic purple, that kawasaki green metallic, and like a gunmetal or silvery grey.


You have good taste then. Show me the green if you’ve got an example.


----------



## narad

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You have good taste then. Show me the green if you’ve got an example.
> 
> View attachment 108354


A mockup:


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Ugh that third knob must go!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> I love purple and gold but damn I hate middle pickups, and triple hums are the worst.


the middle pickup is why I want it lol. Been spoiled with using S-S-S, H-S-H, and H-S-S guitars so just using two humbuckers feels wrong


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

estin said:


> yep, neck pickups too. muddy sustain suckers! LOL


Neck pickups aren't muddy if they are not in the 24th fret harmonic node. That is why 22nd fret guitars, especially those that are Gibson scale, are mid scooped as hell.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I really don't need another whammy pedal after owning a DT, nor a Riccochet, but I saw a rare Whammy 2 for a decent price not to far from me and I'm seriously considering to pull the trigger.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I am currently considering added a Schecter Banshee Mach 7 FR S to my collection.





It ticks my boxes in regards to specs and looks really nice. I have no pressing need for it though, and I really should save the money for other more pressing ventures. However, I am a notorious idiot when it comes to financial decisions, so... I have the dough... why not do it?


----------



## estin

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Neck pickups aren't muddy if they are not in the 24th fret harmonic node. That is why 22nd fret guitars, especially those that are Gibson scale, are mid scooped as hell.


neck pickups are just a useless sound for me, i dont need bassy flub.


----------



## odibrom

estin said:


> neck pickups are just a useless sound for me, i dont need bassy flub.


HERESY!...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> the middle pickup is why I want it lol. Been spoiled with using S-S-S, H-S-H, and H-S-S guitars so just using two humbuckers feels wrong



there are 2 kinds of players: those who have learned the infinite joy of expression within positions 2+4, and those who are missing out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bro this thing is slick. Just wish it didn't have the treadmarks.


----------



## CapinCripes

Captain Shoggoth said:


> there are 2 kinds of players: those who have learned the infinite joy of expression within positions 2+4, and those who are missing out


This is why I gas more for sl1s than sl2hs


----------



## gunshow86de

New hardtail Horuses (Horusi?) just dropped. White looks really nice, but if they do these in the classic sponge finishes I will simply have to get one.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## gunshow86de

^
Only real ones remember when that builder's name had a filter/censor.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Only real ones remember when that builder's name had a filter/censor.


I wish I could learn the backstory there.


----------



## narad

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Only real ones remember when that builder's name had a filter/censor.



And we let people talk freely about Bernie Rico Jr. and Vik, so that should tell you something!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Only real ones remember when that builder's name had a filter/censor.


I remember being around but I never got why we censored Hufschmii̷̢̩̠͈̪̗̣̝͇̝̤͒͒̇̓͊͝͠į̸̧͈͎͉̘̲̻̌̉͌̆̓͊̍i̶̪͂́͌͒̄̿̈͐͘͠i̷̖͛͗͗́̓͐í̸̢̛̲̣̣͈̼̋͌̓͂͆͆̓̈́͜ͅi̴̞̜̖̘͖̖͛͑͊ḯ̸̥̣͔̦͊̈ḯ̴̧̼͔͇͎̭̩̣̘͚̊͐̓̃̋͜i̸̡̢͈͎͕̹̪̤̩̾̌̾̐͠i̸̳͍͉̬͔̋̐͌̑̈̆͊͋̓i̷̡̞͔̫̲̇͌͊͛̒̀̽͗̋͗͠ì̷̡͇̥͚͉͍̩̖̮̏̉͋͗̇̿̿̇͜ḯ̵̱̗̰̣̪̰͚̋̌͜ͅi̵̡̛͈̬̣̱̮̹̘͊͊̾̓͂i̸̲̲̱͓̻̠͐͊̇̾ì̸̞̖̲͉̭̭͓̼̖͊̃́́͆̂̐͜į̴̛͚̀͂̏̎̈́̀̆͊͌̚î̷̧̖̟̯̟̰̏̋͌͋̕͜i̵̻͚̯̒̈̈́̈͑́͐̿͝͝i̶̛̹͙͚͈̎̓̈͐i̸̦̗̰͙͓̗̇͑̓̍͜i̷̧̼̹̝̙͈͋̑̉́̒̕̚į̴̖̲̤̯͚̲͖̜͈͍͐̔î̷̳͓̥͚̣̳̣̞̫̪ỉ̴̛͕̭͖͔̖̮̿̈ǐ̴̙́̄̎͠ì̴̳͗̈̓́̌̚ͅḯ̶͔͙͔͜ͅi̴̛̲̽͛̇̿͗́̚̕͘͝í̸̢̧̢̱̙̰͍̣̙̳̲̏͛͆́̐̎̀̓͛͂i̸̛̪̱̼̘̞̿̄̔́͋̾̉̇͜ͅi̶̮̖͓̣̟̣̙̊̎̉i̶̭̼͍͍͑͌̃̋̌͂̓͑͠ǐ̵͉̉̍͐̏̏̍͛̕į̴̧̧̻̮̀̽̽̈́ȋ̶͇̥̳͕̳̦͍̩̻̟͛͋̔͒̈́̊͝i̸̡͕̺̲̠̭̠̒̓̽̎̒̿͒͛͆͐͝i̷̡͚̯͎̲͓͈̜͚̪̎͒͐̎̓̂̂́̊̐̈́͜i̶̪̤͚͐i̴̛̹̘̥̘̼͓̯͔̝̟̟͑̈́̔̐̐̾̿̏ĭ̸̫̿͆̕͝i̷̖͇͚̘̩̼͎̽͛͑͐ͅi̷̘̟̳̠̋i̵̧̝̘̥̼̪̮̱̱̐̇ị̴̙̥̙̉̒͆͆̅͌͆̀̈̆͝i̷̡̺̟͖̤̠̗̮̺̟͌͗̌̈́̚ͅi̷̗̭̜̥̲̲͕̎͒̾̿̚ͅi̸̛̗͇͍͉̒͛͐́̂̐͋̊̕͠i̴͔̘̘͖̲̗̻̩͚̪̊̐͝í̴̧͖͍̖̈̓̔̇̀͑̎͝î̴͖̮̜̘̗̰͓̘͔͖i̴̪̤̝͍̳̺͖̗̬̤͐̎̇͌ͅī̷̢̤̳͓͇̤̩͖̱̺̗̄̔̎́í̸̦̈́͋́į̶̮̜͕̫͙̞̫̆̒̈́͗̈́͘í̶͚͓̬̯̙̳͍̓́ͅì̷̛̭̰̳̈͂͑͆́͋̇̔͘ǐ̶̡̢͈̬͔͉̐͗̓̕̕͜i̸̬̥̥͎͔͉̹̜̦̩̐̈́̕i̴͎̠͍͙̤̹͙͎̱̓̊͜ͅi̴̧̫̝͈̖͎͍͕̦͊́͐̋͆̄̎̆͋̕̕i̵̡̖͋̾̇̓̇̈́͝į̸͙͚̺̭̘͓̘͙̭̬̆̐i̸͔̎̒̉͛͐̎̿͑̃̕͝i̸͚̿̄̒̆̒̒͛̾i̶̞̦̼̦̅̆͆̎i̸̦̹͔̰̺̗͎̾̑i̶̢̛͓̽̀͆̊͒̆̕͘͝ǐ̸͉̣̀͜i̵̟̜̝͆͌̔͆̉͛͘î̷̝͓͆̎́̃̍̎̾ḯ̶͉͖͙̖͈͎͍̝͉̼͛̍͌͛̌͘ͅí̷̱̣̽͑͌̀̅͒̒͛͜͝͠ͅi̴̲̫͔͓͓̼̥̝̭͌į̶̧̳͚͇͉̿̔͌́͛͆͗̆̓͝͝ǐ̴̢̧̡̱̱̙͓̦̲̳̝͊̒͝i̷̩̻̼͖̯͓̤̹̦͗ĩ̶̭̩̞͎̦͎̞́i̶͙̭̬̼̟̮̻̅̓͐͆̂̑͑͑͜͝ỉ̶͓̭̮͗̏̾͊̎ị̴̧͎̣̙̦̳̏͆͋̍̚i̶͖̟͌̈́ị̴̟̈́͛̎́̍̍̏̽į̸̢̭̟̲̘̖͉̫̈́̿͑̍̉͘î̵͉͂̊̒̄̐̀̈͝i̷̟̣̊̑̎̓͋̊͊̀̓͝͝


----------



## MFB

Shame too since Patrick seemed like such a cool dude, and then suddenly one day something flipped, and from then on he was always on the attack.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also talking about this in another thread... a Randall 667. Something about this amp that sound sso much better than all of Fortin's other designs, not counting the hot-rodded Marshalls. 





Also seems to be crazy versatile.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also talking about this in another thread... a Randall 667. Something about this amp that sound sso much better than all of Fortin's other designs, not counting the hot-rodded Marshalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seems to be crazy versatile.




I would love to get one of these, that's like comically large. Does anyone know what cost-cutting Randall might have done vs. Fortin that might have been objectively worse / worth improving?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also talking about this in another thread... a Randall 667. Something about this amp that sound sso much better than all of Fortin's other designs, not counting the hot-rodded Marshalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seems to be crazy versatile.




The Natas and Meathead, plus their derivatives, were the two Fortins that always caught my eye. 

Been a while since I listened to clips of the 667, but IIRC, there was some Recto in there. Or I may be thinking of the Hammett sig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> I would love to get one of these, that's like comically large. Does anyone know what cost-cutting Randall might have done vs. Fortin that might have been objectively worse / worth improving?


These were MiC vs Fortins being handbuilt. But they were stilll pretty pricey at ~2500usd IIRC.


----------



## technomancer

I should have grabbed a 667 ages ago. They were going for nothing used for a while, I actually missed one for $850 at one point.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember being around but I never got why we censored Hufschmii̷̢̩̠͈̪̗̣̝͇̝̤͒͒̇̓͊͝͠į̸̧͈͎͉̘̲̻̌̉͌̆̓͊̍i̶̪͂́͌͒̄̿̈͐͘͠i̷̖͛͗͗́̓͐í̸̢̛̲̣̣͈̼̋͌̓͂͆͆̓̈́͜ͅi̴̞̜̖̘͖̖͛͑͊ḯ̸̥̣͔̦͊̈ḯ̴̧̼͔͇͎̭̩̣̘͚̊͐̓̃̋͜i̸̡̢͈͎͕̹̪̤̩̾̌̾̐͠i̸̳͍͉̬͔̋̐͌̑̈̆͊͋̓i̷̡̞͔̫̲̇͌͊͛̒̀̽͗̋͗͠ì̷̡͇̥͚͉͍̩̖̮̏̉͋͗̇̿̿̇͜ḯ̵̱̗̰̣̪̰͚̋̌͜ͅi̵̡̛͈̬̣̱̮̹̘͊͊̾̓͂i̸̲̲̱͓̻̠͐͊̇̾ì̸̞̖̲͉̭̭͓̼̖͊̃́́͆̂̐͜į̴̛͚̀͂̏̎̈́̀̆͊͌̚î̷̧̖̟̯̟̰̏̋͌͋̕͜i̵̻͚̯̒̈̈́̈͑́͐̿͝͝i̶̛̹͙͚͈̎̓̈͐i̸̦̗̰͙͓̗̇͑̓̍͜i̷̧̼̹̝̙͈͋̑̉́̒̕̚į̴̖̲̤̯͚̲͖̜͈͍͐̔î̷̳͓̥͚̣̳̣̞̫̪ỉ̴̛͕̭͖͔̖̮̿̈ǐ̴̙́̄̎͠ì̴̳͗̈̓́̌̚ͅḯ̶͔͙͔͜ͅi̴̛̲̽͛̇̿͗́̚̕͘͝í̸̢̧̢̱̙̰͍̣̙̳̲̏͛͆́̐̎̀̓͛͂i̸̛̪̱̼̘̞̿̄̔́͋̾̉̇͜ͅi̶̮̖͓̣̟̣̙̊̎̉i̶̭̼͍͍͑͌̃̋̌͂̓͑͠ǐ̵͉̉̍͐̏̏̍͛̕į̴̧̧̻̮̀̽̽̈́ȋ̶͇̥̳͕̳̦͍̩̻̟͛͋̔͒̈́̊͝i̸̡͕̺̲̠̭̠̒̓̽̎̒̿͒͛͆͐͝i̷̡͚̯͎̲͓͈̜͚̪̎͒͐̎̓̂̂́̊̐̈́͜i̶̪̤͚͐i̴̛̹̘̥̘̼͓̯͔̝̟̟͑̈́̔̐̐̾̿̏ĭ̸̫̿͆̕͝i̷̖͇͚̘̩̼͎̽͛͑͐ͅi̷̘̟̳̠̋i̵̧̝̘̥̼̪̮̱̱̐̇ị̴̙̥̙̉̒͆͆̅͌͆̀̈̆͝i̷̡̺̟͖̤̠̗̮̺̟͌͗̌̈́̚ͅi̷̗̭̜̥̲̲͕̎͒̾̿̚ͅi̸̛̗͇͍͉̒͛͐́̂̐͋̊̕͠i̴͔̘̘͖̲̗̻̩͚̪̊̐͝í̴̧͖͍̖̈̓̔̇̀͑̎͝î̴͖̮̜̘̗̰͓̘͔͖i̴̪̤̝͍̳̺͖̗̬̤͐̎̇͌ͅī̷̢̤̳͓͇̤̩͖̱̺̗̄̔̎́í̸̦̈́͋́į̶̮̜͕̫͙̞̫̆̒̈́͗̈́͘í̶͚͓̬̯̙̳͍̓́ͅì̷̛̭̰̳̈͂͑͆́͋̇̔͘ǐ̶̡̢͈̬͔͉̐͗̓̕̕͜i̸̬̥̥͎͔͉̹̜̦̩̐̈́̕i̴͎̠͍͙̤̹͙͎̱̓̊͜ͅi̴̧̫̝͈̖͎͍͕̦͊́͐̋͆̄̎̆͋̕̕i̵̡̖͋̾̇̓̇̈́͝į̸͙͚̺̭̘͓̘͙̭̬̆̐i̸͔̎̒̉͛͐̎̿͑̃̕͝i̸͚̿̄̒̆̒̒͛̾i̶̞̦̼̦̅̆͆̎i̸̦̹͔̰̺̗͎̾̑i̶̢̛͓̽̀͆̊͒̆̕͘͝ǐ̸͉̣̀͜i̵̟̜̝͆͌̔͆̉͛͘î̷̝͓͆̎́̃̍̎̾ḯ̶͉͖͙̖͈͎͍̝͉̼͛̍͌͛̌͘ͅí̷̱̣̽͑͌̀̅͒̒͛͜͝͠ͅi̴̲̫͔͓͓̼̥̝̭͌į̶̧̳͚͇͉̿̔͌́͛͆͗̆̓͝͝ǐ̴̢̧̡̱̱̙͓̦̲̳̝͊̒͝i̷̩̻̼͖̯͓̤̹̦͗ĩ̶̭̩̞͎̦͎̞́i̶͙̭̬̼̟̮̻̅̓͐͆̂̑͑͑͜͝ỉ̶͓̭̮͗̏̾͊̎ị̴̧͎̣̙̦̳̏͆͋̍̚i̶͖̟͌̈́ị̴̟̈́͛̎́̍̍̏̽į̸̢̭̟̲̘̖͉̫̈́̿͑̍̉͘î̵͉͂̊̒̄̐̀̈͝i̷̟̣̊̑̎̓͋̊͊̀̓͝͝



Because he was literally batshit crazy and astroturfed the living hell out of the forum. Then he threw a fit and demanded all his posts be deleted because somehow he was wronged by getting called out for it 

Dude even had discussions between his multiple accounts about his guitars and had a couple that argued with each other if I recall...


----------



## StevenC

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Only real ones remember when that builder's name had a filter/censor.


Pretty sure we still can't say .........


----------



## soul_lip_mike

StevenC said:


> Pretty sure we still can't say .........


I saw it in the cavity porn thread which is how I discovered them so I think it's safe now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I should have grabbed a 667 ages ago. They were going for nothing used for a while, I actually missed one for $850 at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was literally batshit crazy and astroturfed the living hell out of the forum. Then he threw a fit and demanded all his posts be deleted because somehow he was wronged by getting called out for it
> 
> Dude even had discussions between his multiple accounts about his guitars and had a couple that argued with each other if I recall...


Sucks that Randall went in the shitter. Hard to find these amps for a decent price nowadays. I knew the Meathead/667 was versatile but Chippy copped soem really great breakup and hot-rodded Marshall tones with it. 

Also yeah I'm actually aware of Huf's... meltdowns.  Was joking about how he wanted his name censored and whatnot. I didn't realize he was still around tho.


----------



## lost_horizon

PRS Private Stock McCarty 594 "Graveyard II Limited" $14k 60 pieces total

Hmm this is giving me ideas...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

New Reb Beach sig Standard.


----------



## Alberto7

soul_lip_mike said:


> I wish I could learn the backstory there.


I actually won a Facebook contest he hosted back when he was first getting into pick making, around 2012, before I actually learned of why he was out of here. He was developing a bunch of prototypes, and was giving one away. I had a relatively lengthy email exchange with the guy because of that, and let's just say it was... an interesting exchange. Never dealt with him since though, and I hope not to ever.

I do follow him on Instagram. Dude posts some weird cringeworthy stuff sometimes, but it's nice when he posts new guitars or picks. It's good eye candy.


----------



## gunshow86de

I have no idea if I would even like how this sounds, but the housing makes me want it so bad.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bro this thing is slick. Just wish it didn't have the treadmarks.



Who cares. I'd still want that thing. Damn.


----------



## Wucan

Pretty cool MIJ Fender from the early 90's. Wish I could sail over there and pick up beauties like this:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I reallly want a Page Hamilton ESP. I've been listening to way too much of their early stuff lately. The silver ones are easier to find but these are neat too.


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> I reallly want a Page Hamilton ESP. I've been listening to way too much of their early stuff lately. The silver ones are easier to find but these are neat too.
> View attachment 108914


Everyone hated Aftertaste when it came out but at least the title track is bangin


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

gunshow86de said:


> New hardtail Horuses (Horusi?) just dropped. White looks really nice, but if they do these in the classic sponge finishes I will simply have to get one.


The bridge design looks like an evertune that lost weight.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Everyone hated Aftertaste when it came out but at least the title track is bangin


everything after Betty is hit or miss for me. Strap it On and Meantime are my favorites by far.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

lost_horizon said:


> PRS Private Stock McCarty 594 "Graveyard II Limited" $14k 60 pieces total
> 
> Hmm this is giving me ideas...


I wouldn’t want that one because I know I would get so distracted by that neck and lose my focus. But it is amazing.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

It’s everything I never wanted in a guitar: none more black with EMGs and a Floyd, but I picked one up in a store a few days ago and now I can hear the distant sounds of 5-7-8s calling my soul back home

I’m trying to fight the urge so I can start an Anderson build but the specs are so solid and they’re like 3k cheaper…


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I need a 63' Custom Tele. Need.


----------



## F0rte

GAS to be cured soon..


----------



## narad

F0rte said:


> View attachment 108918
> 
> GAS to be cured soon..



While it's a travesty that anyone is still giving Vik money, that is a beautiful guitar.


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> While it's a travesty that anyone is still giving Vik money, that is a beautiful guitar.


 I love that body shape.


----------



## odibrom

F0rte said:


> View attachment 108918
> 
> GAS to be cured soon..



Please say it's used and you're not actually paying full price tag to that scum bag...


----------



## Samark




----------



## CapinCripes

Samark said:


>


Holy fuck that's nice.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> It’s everything I never wanted in a guitar: none more black with EMGs and a Floyd, but I picked one up in a store a few days ago and now I can hear the distant sounds of 5-7-8s calling my soul back home
> 
> I’m trying to fight the urge so I can start an Anderson build but the specs are so solid and they’re like 3k cheaper…


10/10 Would recommend, my two ESP’s play so well.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Have a private gig coming up where I'm handling bass, and most of the songs don't need the low B, so suddenly I'm looking at this wanting to buy ASAP. I don't need it, but the mustard finish looks cool.


----------



## F0rte

narad said:


> While it's a travesty that anyone is still giving Vik money, that is a beautiful guitar.





odibrom said:


> Please say it's used and you're not actually paying full price tag to that scum bag...



Not to worry, buying used. Not interested in paying him directly as I strongly disagree with his viewpoints and with his business practices. That being said despite the stigma surrounding him which I agree with, he does build pretty excellent instruments.


----------



## Anquished

New Epiphone MKH 7 looks pretty sweet.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> It’s everything I never wanted in a guitar: none more black with EMGs and a Floyd, but I picked one up in a store a few days ago and now I can hear the distant sounds of 5-7-8s calling my soul back home
> 
> I’m trying to fight the urge so I can start an Anderson build but the specs are so solid and they’re like 3k cheaper…



The easy cure for this particular GAS is looking at the headstock and seeing it says "E-II" instead of "ESP."


----------



## drb

Damn, I've been GASing for the gloss black M-ii with bare maple neck so much the past 2 months, ESP or E-II on the headstock I don't care. But there isn't a single one in stock anywhere in the UK and even if they were, they'd be ~£2,700 which is utterly ludicrous.

I'm also tempted by one of these from the recent Jackson MJ series. Can find them for ~£1500 which seems more reasonable, I'm just not sure it would scratch the same itch.


----------



## Randy




----------



## BenjaminW

Do I need this? No. Do I want it? Hell yeah I do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 108974
> 
> Do I need this? No. Do I want it? Hell yeah I do.


Wouldn't this be Bogner-inspired given his taste in amps?


----------



## BenjaminW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wouldn't this be Bogner-inspired given his taste in amps?


I wouldn't be shocked if it was.


----------



## beerandbeards

Randy said:


> View attachment 108970


I love that color! I re-tolexed my mesa mark v25 in seafoam and added a wicker grill cloth just like this.


----------



## gunshow86de

I don't currently have a dual delay, that means I need this right?


----------



## Mboogie7

davemeistro said:


> Idk man, at 1:53 - 1:54 you can hear that what the guitar is playing does not line up with what his hands are doing. At least I'm hearing a hammer-on/pull-off thing that I'm not seeing.
> 
> I have no doubt that the guy can play it well, but I'm assuming the take has been edited, and is probably not as inhumanly tight and articulate as what we're hearing. Bummer, I was looking forward to hearing what it sounds like without any editing at all.





Randy said:


> View attachment 108970



That is without a doubt, the sexiest strat I’ve ever seen. I must have this (lefty model of course).


----------



## Samark




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Have a private gig coming up where I'm handling bass, and most of the songs don't need the low B, so suddenly I'm looking at this wanting to buy ASAP. I don't need it, but the mustard finish looks cool.



Ended up chokind bought it today, and will be rehearsing with it first thing tomorrow in the studio. 

Now to order some SD Lightning Rod PJs and a High Mass bridge...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ended up chokind bought it today, and will be rehearsing with it first thing tomorrow in the studio.
> 
> Now to order some SD Lightning Rod PJs and a High Mass bridge...


nice! 
be sure to make a NBD in the bass section with lots of pics!


----------



## technomancer

I need another strat like I need another hole in my head, but I would love to bring this home


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I need another strat like I need another hole in my head, but I would love to bring this home
> View attachment 109022


daaaaaaaaamn. That shade of blue is perfect


----------



## kmanick

not bonding with my Rg657-MSK as much as I had hoped,
so now I have gas for another 24 fretter








Pro-Mod DK24 HH FR M Mahogany with Quilt Maple, Maple Fingerboard, Dark Amber







www.charvel.com


----------



## CapinCripes

Samark said:


> View attachment 109014


I wanted one of those so bad when they first came out. Sucks that it was a limited run. Still on my radar.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> daaaaaaaaamn. That shade of blue is perfect



Yeah that is one great looking guitar... I do have this here that I still have to use but no floyd and no hum and I really don't want to buy a router for one guitar


----------



## technomancer

I am not entirely sure why but I kind of want a Fender combo too...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I wanna get a 7 string for drop A, a 6 string for old school shit, and another 6 string for drop C garbage but I have zero money, can't get another job, and work is abysmally slow


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> I am not entirely sure why but I kind of want a Fender combo too...
> 
> View attachment 109051



What about these new UA boxes boomer bends Youtubers won't shut up about?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> What about these new UA boxes boomer bends Youtubers won't shut up about?



Combo would likely go in a different room from my other amps so I have something to plug into there (great excuse for more amps) so they don't really fit the bill... 

I just wish there was a Fender with the feature set of the Blues Deluxe with the better build / features of the 65 or 68. Basically a 65 Deluxe with a Fryette PS would be ideal, but just seems like overkill


----------



## JSanta

technomancer said:


> Combo would likely go in a different room from my other amps so I have something to plug into there (great excuse for more amps) so they don't really fit the bill...
> 
> I just wish there was a Fender with the feature set of the Blues Deluxe with the better build / features of the 65 or 68. Basically a 65 Deluxe with a Fryette PS would be ideal, but just seems like overkill



I have a local amp builder that could more than likely do that for you. His amps are fantastic. http://www.nauengineering.com/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like EVH is doing another run of Eruption guitars.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Something just looks weird about that guitar like it’s a toy.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## MFB

Fucking hell, how did I not think of that finish sooner?


----------



## jco5055

I'm just a cheesy pointy lover:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jco5055 said:


> I'm just a cheesy pointy lover:
> 
> View attachment 109106


Looks like a better looking Vinnie Vincent V.


----------



## jco5055

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like a better looking Vinnie Vincent V.



Yeah it's definitely inspired by Vinnie's...it's by Reichardt guitars.


----------



## ItWillDo

You might not like the guy, but the Duality is still hands down the most gorgeous shape/model on offer.


----------



## Kaura

Fender Japan coming up with that good shit once again:











Edit: This one too.


----------



## MFB

Shit man, that Tele is SO CLOSE - why couldn't they just black out those blocks?!


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> Shit man, that Tele is SO CLOSE - why couldn't they just black out those blocks?!



For me it's the TOM bridge. Although nothing's a deal breaker for me. Except a lack of matching headstock.


----------



## MFB

The TOM didn't seem too out of place as I was looking at the Gojira Charvel's for a minute, so it was different but by no means a deal breaker like the fretboard


----------



## Wucan

Kaura said:


> Fender Japan coming up with that good shit once again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This one too.



Yeah fuck it man. Fender Japan has way cooler shit and I bit the bullet to bring over two of them, will make NGD in the 6 string sub next week. They only cost me as much as two MIMs so did I even take a hit?


----------



## Kaura

Wucan said:


> Yeah fuck it man. Fender Japan has way cooler shit and I bit the bullet to bring over two of them, will make NGD in the 6 string sub next week. They only cost me as much as two MIMs so did I even take a hit?



Neato! Can't wait for your NGD. My ultimate dream is to win the lottery, travel to Japan and send a shipping container full of JDM Fenders back home.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like EVH is doing another run of Eruption guitars.



I thought this was a Chibson meme at first. 

I don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## technomancer

Wucan said:


> Yeah fuck it man. Fender Japan has way cooler shit and I bit the bullet to bring over two of them, will make NGD in the 6 string sub next week. They only cost me as much as two MIMs so did I even take a hit?



You got a huge win, Fender Japan is usually much better than MIM


----------



## Wucan

Kaura said:


> Neato! Can't wait for your NGD. My ultimate dream is to win the lottery, travel to Japan and send a shipping container full of JDM Fenders back home.


Just noticed your signature, I feel you right to the bone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> I thought this was a Chibson meme at first.
> 
> I don't know if that's good or bad.


Good for me because I love the original black and white Frankie. 
Bad for me because $$$


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ended up chokind bought it today, and will be rehearsing with it first thing tomorrow in the studio.
> 
> Now to order some SD Lightning Rod PJs and a High Mass bridge...



So the rehearsal was one of the best I've ever had, 2 passes for each song with little mistakes. It's great when everyone does their homework. 

But this thread is about GAS for gear, none of that play music nonsense. 

The rehearsal made me realise that I can't always rely on my SRH505 and will need a good electric fretless 5 or 6 stringer. And I've been getting the lusty cravings again:







Only posting this since history has showed that I end up getting a good chunk of what I post in this thread.  Don't be surprised if I get one on the day of the gig...


----------



## MrWulf

^ ngl you are making gasing one of them again


----------



## thraxil

soul_lip_mike said:


> Something just looks weird about that guitar like it’s a toy.


Definitely getting a "late 1980's GI Joe" vibe from that one.


----------



## mmr007

Looks like someone already posted this but I'll do it again because this is MY GAS and this HAS to happen


----------



## maliciousteve

Gasing hard for a Suhr Modern of any kind right now


----------



## Randy




----------



## gunch

A pink soloist like Mark Okubo's before he went to Keezhul 

The sunburst and black one just look like regular SL2s


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about doing black/white marbling like this over my gus g refinish


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Another year, another me wanting a singlecut again.


----------



## jwade




----------



## Randy




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## gunch

it's aaron marshall


----------



## Acme

Randy said:


> View attachment 109321


What brand is this?


----------



## dmlinger

Acme said:


> What brand is this?


Banker - 1 man shop. He built Brent Hinds a guitar a few years ago.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy

dmlinger said:


> Banker - 1 man shop. He built Brent Hinds a guitar a few years ago.


He's also, as far as i remember, the first shop officially licensed by Gibson to use their designs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I want these to add to the collection. Unfortunately, the Leeds is a bitch to find, because fucking Gilmour goobers sell them for too much money. One was at $295 and is gone, so apparently someone bought it.


----------



## r33per

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I want these to add to the collection. Unfortunately, the Leeds is a bitch to find, because fucking Gilmour goobers sell them for too much money. One was at $295 and is gone, so apparently someone bought it.


The rare Glasgow has its character stuck at max.


----------



## Curt

Randy said:


> View attachment 109321


Welp, I’m adding this to my list now as well.
Here’s the main two I absolutely need right now.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Just needs a pearloid (maybe red or white) and it’s ready to go.


----------



## Mboogie7

Randy said:


> View attachment 109519


 Is that Greenie? I’m a total noob when it comes to the vintage market lol


----------



## rikomaru

I've really been wanting to blow my budget on that Ibanez AZ24047. It's relatively close to being one of my ideal guitars....probably close as i'll get without going custom. Why is it so hard to find 7s with the SSH layout?


----------



## rikomaru

Anquished said:


> View attachment 108939
> 
> 
> New Epiphone MKH 7 looks pretty sweet.


I really wish they'd give an explorer the MH treatment. Imagine a clean, loaded 7 string explorer not being absurdly expensive. Oh what a world that would be.


----------



## narad




----------



## Randy

Mboogie7 said:


> Is that Greenie? I’m a total noob when it comes to the vintage market lol


Yep


----------



## AltecGreen

MFB said:


> Shit man, that Tele is SO CLOSE - why couldn't they just black out those blocks?!




You can take it up with Haruna, that tele is her new signature.


----------



## Asgard222

I've been obsessing over sparkle JPs lately....really, really sad I missed out on the Axe Palace run (the blue with roasted maple neck.)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> So the rehearsal was one of the best I've ever had, 2 passes for each song with little mistakes. It's great when everyone does their homework.
> 
> But this thread is about GAS for gear, none of that play music nonsense.
> 
> The rehearsal made me realise that I can't always rely on my SRH505 and will need a good electric fretless 5 or 6 stringer. And I've been getting the lusty cravings again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only posting this since history has showed that I end up getting a good chunk of what I post in this thread.  Don't be surprised if I get one on the day of the gig...



Well, today turned into quite an expensive day. That's 2 new basses this month, but as the kids say, YOLO right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lawd jesus this is sick


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Well, today turned into quite an expensive day. That's 2 new basses this month, but as the kids say, YOLO right?


YOLO!!!!

I've recently purchased 2 basses in the last few months myself, lol. One new Ibanez SR Premium 5 string and one used Ibanez SR Premium 4 string. Sold a bunch of old stuff I wasn't using to fund the purchases--best decision I've made, selling old things I will never use again to purchase things I will use and that bring me joy!


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## MFB

That thing looks like one Jackson guitar morphing into another, like a god damn good Ditto; if you squint I think you can even see it with the beady eyes


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## OmegaSlayer

Couldn't resist, I just pre-ordered a Legator N9FP Iris Fade


----------



## NeonBob

OmegaSlayer said:


> Couldn't resist, I just pre-ordered a Legator N9FP Iris Fade



Following as i am about to get the same guitar, but im still hesitant.. let us know how it is once you get it man.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

NeonBob said:


> Following as i am about to get the same guitar, but im still hesitant.. let us know how it is once you get it man.


Pre-ordered at Thomann, biggest European store
Availability is expected for January 12th 2023
I suppose we've got to wait

That guitar has almost everything that gels with me, it only needed stainless teel frets and I would have preferred one single bridge pickup and some more frets in the high register, it's 28" in the higher strings, so frets past the 24th should still have reasonable playability

But yeah, while the lack of ss frets is a bummer, the fret things is just my niche desire


----------



## NeonBob

Oooh you are getting the iris fade.. goti it, i see the snowfall is still available.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

NeonBob said:


> Oooh you are getting the iris fade.. goti it, i see the snowfall is still available.


Yeah, so I'll have the time to save the money too


----------



## Zado

Deep GAS for heavy metal looking stuff.

This comes from the Exciter gig I've seen two days ago. Crushing crushing tones and loads of balls. Playing thru a block 5150 helped I guess.






1500€ at Thomann store. Long gone times when you could get an high end import for 800-900 bucks. But it looks hella cool





and this one cause it looks metal AF. Wish they made more "boring black" guitars.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zado said:


> Deep GAS for heavy metal looking stuff.
> 
> This comes from the Exciter gig I've seen two days ago. Crushing crushing tones and loads of balls. Playing thru a block 5150 helped I guess.


I love how Daniel Dekay's Discord talks all this crap about being "inclusive" and whatever, yet people on the discord are elitist, rude, smug assholes. I know this isn't what the post is about, so I apologize, but those are my thoughts regarding his guitar. I've found quite a few metal based discords to be full of childish ex 4Chan dorks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Deep GAS for heavy metal looking stuff.
> 
> This comes from the Exciter gig I've seen two days ago. Crushing crushing tones and loads of balls. Playing thru a block 5150 helped I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500€ at Thomann store. Long gone times when you could get an high end import for 800-900 bucks. But it looks hella cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one cause it looks metal AF. Wish they made more "boring black" guitars.


hell yeah, the ltd sd-2 is sick


----------



## Randy




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I really don't need another strat but an Ibanez lawsuit Super 70s just showed up for a great deal.


----------



## dirtool

If it is purple or green, I will much happier.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I really don't need another strat but an Ibanez lawsuit Super 70s just showed up for a great deal.



Nice. Does anyone call these Obanez's by chance?


----------



## MFB

Seabeast2000 said:


> Nice. Does anyone call these Obanez's by chance?



Must be the same people who call Disney "backwards G-isney"


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Custom Modern 7 built for a Suhr Employee

Instrument Specifications:
Serial Number: 73362
Model: Modern 7
Finish: Custom Color
Pickups: 7 Hot Neck, 7 Hot Bridge
Body Wood: Roasted Swamp Ash with Quilt Maple
Neck: Roasted Flame Maple with Ziricote


----------



## maliciousteve

^Wow!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Randy said:


> View attachment 109815



too few pickups and knobs for my taste, but otherwise this is a class act


----------



## mmr007

Ever since seeing the GAS post above I can't stop thinking about this guitar...one that would have never ....ever previously been on my radar. I am so easily influenced I am literally reduced to Homer Simpson on new billboard day at this point


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I own V1 and despite some flaws, it's a great plug in and play pedal. But now V2 is out, I really want it.


----------



## Leviathus

AkiraSpectrum said:


> View attachment 109885
> 
> Custom Modern 7 built for a Suhr Employee
> 
> Instrument Specifications:
> Serial Number: 73362
> Model: Modern 7
> Finish: Custom Color
> Pickups: 7 Hot Neck, 7 Hot Bridge
> Body Wood: Roasted Swamp Ash with Quilt Maple
> Neck: Roasted Flame Maple with Ziricote


This might be my fav modern 7 i've ever seen. If it hadda trem for sure. 

Wish i could get over the shallowness of the lower cutaway on the 7 string model tho. Maybe one day.


----------



## Leviathus

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I really don't need another strat but an Ibanez lawsuit Super 70s just showed up for a great deal.


Any plans on weight relieving the headstock?


----------



## Naxxpipe

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 109907
> 
> Ever since seeing the GAS post above I can't stop thinking about this guitar...one that would have never ....ever previously been on my radar. I am so easily influenced I am literally reduced to Homer Simpson on new billboard day at this point
> 
> View attachment 109908


Or it is because it's an awesome looking guitar! I've also been GAS'ing for it since I first saw it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## MFB

Open pickups seem like an oversight when chrome would've sealed the deal


----------



## Randy




----------



## soul_lip_mike

AkiraSpectrum said:


> View attachment 109885
> 
> Custom Modern 7 built for a Suhr Employee
> 
> Instrument Specifications:
> Serial Number: 73362
> Model: Modern 7
> Finish: Custom Color
> Pickups: 7 Hot Neck, 7 Hot Bridge
> Body Wood: Roasted Swamp Ash with Quilt Maple
> Neck: Roasted Flame Maple with Ziricote


oh hell yea that is sick. I want one.


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## trickae

AkiraSpectrum said:


> View attachment 109885
> 
> Custom Modern 7 built for a Suhr Employee
> 
> Instrument Specifications:
> Serial Number: 73362
> Model: Modern 7
> Finish: Custom Color
> Pickups: 7 Hot Neck, 7 Hot Bridge
> Body Wood: Roasted Swamp Ash with Quilt Maple
> Neck: Roasted Flame Maple with Ziricote


That's gorgeous and hot damn that reverse head stock looks good!


----------



## PatientMental76

Its $5.02 a gallon where i live!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

NeonBob said:


> Oooh you are getting the iris fade.. goti it, i see the snowfall is still available.


Did you picked it in the meantime?
I'm having some arguments with Thomann customer service, as they want me to pay the preorder in full and don't even know exactly when they'll get the item in store


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

not mine, someone on esp fanatics facebook page

"After a 3 year long process my new custom shop finally arrived and I’m totally in love! I’d like to introduce my ESP CVW6 A.K.A “Lucy” (in sonic blue)"


----------



## soul_lip_mike

AkiraSpectrum said:


> not mine, someone on esp fanatics facebook page
> 
> "After a 3 year long process my new custom shop finally arrived and I’m totally in love! I’d like to introduce my ESP CVW6 A.K.A “Lucy” (in sonic blue)"


Didn’t axe palace just have one just like it in stock a few months ago?


----------



## Randy




----------



## mmr007

Access past the 10th fret is overrated anyway.


----------



## gunch

Randy said:


> View attachment 109938



There's just something clean and graceful to TA's strat/superstrat shape


----------



## technomancer

mmr007 said:


> Access past the 10th fret is overrated anyway.



Google lap steel...


----------



## mmr007

technomancer said:


> Google lap steel...






I'll be damned. I thought they only came in this weird flavor


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Google lap steel...



To their credit, I feel most lap steels are also usually 6+ strings and have the most ridiculous inlays you've ever seen, making them slightly more obvious


----------



## gunch

Idolmaker gas. D series are $744 at Thomann


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been quietly obsessing over getting an Orange Rockerverb 50 head/cab of late.


----------



## Randy

MFB said:


> To their credit, I feel most lap steels are also usually 6+ strings and have the most ridiculous inlays you've ever seen, making them slightly more obvious


That's why I want this one. *chef kiss*


----------



## Asgard222

Possible new color for the PRS Holcomb signature (black/blue/gray burst.)


----------



## arcwelder

ItWillDo said:


> View attachment 109107
> 
> 
> You might not like the guy, but the Duality is still hands down the most gorgeous shape/model on offer.


This one is my little brother's guitar - just got it a few weeks ago. It is fucking stunning and feels perfect.


----------



## sacguy71




----------



## sacguy71

Wi77iam said:


> ISP decimator.. i need it  fucking unwanted noise
> custom RG7, ash body, maple neck and fretboard. dimarzios or BKP's. (maybe in a year or so)
> New computer, mine is nearing 9 years old
> and.. to get my PODxt Live running, i blew the power pack ..



I have the ISP Decimator such a great tool and works amazing. My high gain amps generate a lot of hiss and this cuts down to a decent level to focus on better tone.


----------



## ItWillDo

arcwelder said:


> This one is my little brother's guitar - just got it a few weeks ago. It is fucking stunning and feels perfect.


Send the champ my regards! 

Should he ever reconsider his purchase and need a fat stack of Dollars, I'm your guy.


----------



## jco5055

I think the Super Vee from Sgt Doom guitars is pretty cool. I'm usually more of a Rhoads-esque V guy, but it's a case by case basis. I've seen a lot of former or current Caparison guys (Chris Amott and Matthew Wicklund) getting these now, so it has me intrigued if they are basically "Caparison but better"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I don't want to sound like a lovesick idiot, but....

My lady friend, while living interstate just happens to live near a store that has this in stock for a stupid good deal.






And her favoirte colour happens to be yellow, which she has already told me off for not having enough of, and whatever I do own she's claimed for herself despite not playing at all. 

Though the add says it's been twice routed:



Spoiler














...well that was a GAS killer.  I may as well just get myself a Desert Yellow Genesis RG550 instead (and mod with 3 single coils).


----------



## tian

In my hunt for a tele/offset I guess it was inevitable I would land on something like this:





Sparkly and comfy, what else could you want?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I went into gc to peruse and try some guitars since I'm on the hunt for a beater hardtail guitar. I played a blue gretsch streamliner junior jet into an iconic combo and now I want it. The streamliner sounded and felt fantastic for 400$. I played some mexican fenders that were double the price and weren't nearly as nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If this didn't have the logos all over it, I'd be all over this.


----------



## Giest

I wish Suhr would make a Standard 7 string. Always hated the Modern body style. Some of the best playing instruments I've ever played either way.


----------



## Adieu

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I don't want to sound like a lovesick idiot, but....
> 
> My lady friend, while living interstate just happens to live near a store that has this in stock for a stupid good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her favoirte colour happens to be yellow, which she has already told me off for not having enough of, and whatever I do own she's claimed for herself despite not playing at all.
> 
> Though the add says it's been twice routed:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...well that was a GAS killer.  I may as well just get myself a Desert Yellow Genesis RG550 instead (and mod with 3 single coils).



WTF, what kind of humbucker wouldn't fit without routing through to the cavity? Or is that just for long legs long screws?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Adieu said:


> WTF, what kind of humbucker wouldn't fit without routing through to the cavity? Or is that just for long legs long screws?


nvm


----------



## Randy




----------



## GazPots

Such a nice quilt and colour combo. what make/model is it?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Alessandro Venturella of Slipknot recently stopped by the Jackson Custom Shop to pick up his new Custom Bass masterbuilt by Metal Joe Williams.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dude dean has been going fucking NUTS lately.


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> I went into gc to peruse and try some guitars since I'm on the hunt for a beater hardtail guitar. I played a blue gretsch streamliner junior jet into an iconic combo and now I want it. The streamliner sounded and felt fantastic for 400$. I played some mexican fenders that were double the price and weren't nearly as nice.


These are rumored to be fantastic for the money


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> These are rumored to be fantastic for the money


2 of the 3 i tried were awesome. I also tried an electromatic baritone and that was really damn good too.


----------



## BenjaminW

Literally my dream Strat right here.


----------



## fuji86

A Jackson RR1T, Suhr Modern, PRS Custom 24, James Tyler Alien Guano Studio Elite, Diezel VH4, Soldano SLO100, JCM800, Bogner Uberschall.
I cant afford any and probably wont until 5 more years but if I wont the lotto, I will be buying all of them in a heartbeat.


----------



## klauth

Just had the urge to buy up all the rigs I always wanted last year, am glad I did too! Didn't know the price increases were coming either. guess I lucked out?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I need either this 




or this 


just something really old school cool bc all my guitars are so stripped down and hyper modern I want something flashy


----------



## Samark




----------



## Randy

GazPots said:


> Such a nice quilt and colour combo. what make/model is it?


It's an ESP USA CS Snapper


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Doesn't everyone want the Gibson Mustaine that had to be green burst but it's not?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Low key want a G&L Commanche and an ASAT Special.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Leviathus

The ever elusive Kamikaze 2...


----------



## Masoo2

Which of you did this? No, really, who?
















Taxed from @9plusstringguitarclub


----------



## Kosthrash

*ESP LTD Metallica Ride The Lightning 30th Anniversary (if I locate one...)

 *​


----------



## Tree

Kosthrash said:


> *ESP LTD Metallica Ride The Lightning 30th Anniversary (if I locate one...)
> View attachment 110675
> *​


I just discovered all of these anniversary models while I was shopping around for my ESP the other day. The MoP one is seriously calling my name. I don't usually like guitars with graphics, but these are done so well IMO. Oh, and the Ouija ones. God I want one of the Sparkle Ouijas


----------



## Leviathus

Masoo2 said:


> Which of you did this? No, really, who?
> 
> View attachment 110669
> 
> 
> View attachment 110670
> 
> 
> View attachment 110671
> 
> 
> View attachment 110672
> 
> 
> View attachment 110673
> 
> 
> Taxed from @9plusstringguitarclub


Holy shit...


----------



## Seabeast2000

I really didn't know a 9 string trem bridge existed.


----------



## technomancer

Seabeast2000 said:


> I really didn't know a 9 string trem bridge existed.



They don't as a production item, but really as long as there is intonation range you can have a baseplate and trem block milled for as many saddles as you want, the only question is if you want to pay for it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Masoo2 said:


> Which of you did this? No, really, who?
> 
> View attachment 110669
> 
> 
> View attachment 110670
> 
> 
> View attachment 110671
> 
> 
> View attachment 110672
> 
> 
> View attachment 110673
> 
> 
> Taxed from @9plusstringguitarclub


probably @Hollowway


----------



## MFB

It's a wrong-handed model so probably not him, but he'll probably want it


----------



## technomancer

Ludicrously overpriced for a used Dunable because it is part of the "Misha Mansoor Collection" (  ) but I still think this is awesome


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably @Hollowway


No, but I wish!


MFB said:


> It's a wrong-handed model so probably not him, but he'll probably want it


He does want it!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I suddenly want Ned Evett's Ibanez LACS fretless.




,,,or maybe I'll just do another fretless project again.


----------



## Hoss632

One of these. I know this one is modded, but even the stock one would be great.


----------



## Tree

Hoss632 said:


> One of these. I know this one is modded, but even the stock one would be great.
> View attachment 110711


There’s a cheap one on Reverb right now from a member on here. He’s got it listed at about $1200+shipping. You could probably get it a little cheaper outside of Reverb since there wouldn’t be fees


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Kosthrash said:


> *ESP LTD Metallica Ride The Lightning 30th Anniversary (if I locate one...)
> View attachment 110675
> *​


Those guitars make no sense considering nobody in metallica ever played a TOM M-shaped ESP. It should've at least been a floyd with Kirk's 3 knob control scheme TBH.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## StevenC

I've narrowed it down to two.


----------



## Hoss632

Tree said:


> There’s a cheap one on Reverb right now from a member on here. He’s got it listed at about $1200+shipping. You could probably get it a little cheaper outside of Reverb since there wouldn’t be fees


I think the pic I shared is from his Reverb sale post.


----------



## Kaura




----------



## Giest

Hoss632 said:


> One of these. I know this one is modded, but even the stock one would be great.
> View attachment 110711



If they had put a gloss finish on this I would have jumped on them a while ago. Been looking for a good looking maple board RG 7 for so long.


----------



## ShredmasterD

i literally don't want or need anything. well, maybe a compressor pedal...but that's it! i swear. ...but then Oberheim is back and the new synth is .....NO! i won't obsess over it.


----------



## Kosthrash

I'll try a baritone... 






Jackson Guitars | Electric & Bass Guitars


Crafted with the demands of the discernible player in mind, Jackson guitars give you the shapes, finishes and tones you love. From the venerable Rhoads, Soloist, Warrior and more, shop Jackson for the highest performance.




www.jacksonguitars.com


----------



## Kaura

Not really into Jazzmasters but damn this one looks great! Courtesy of Fender Japan once again.


----------



## Randy




----------



## StevenC

Fender Japan just made and sold these like two separate times and nobody told me until now.


----------



## gunch

The In The Blues guy made a very good case for the AZ line so now of course I want one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> The In The Blues guy made a very good case for the AZ line so now of course I want one


I hope they eventually do a line with the regular ol pointy Ibby headstock


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> Fender Japan just made and sold these like two separate times and nobody told me until now.



My back hurts just looking at that


----------



## Mboogie7

gunch said:


> The In The Blues guy made a very good case for the AZ line so now of course I want one



I have that guitar (just as a lefty model)! 

It was my first Ibanez and took a long time for me to adjust to from my LTD’s, Agiles and strat but now that I have gelled with it - I’ll never part with it. The neck is is soooooo fucking smooth and the trem is butter.


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> My back hurts just looking at that


My back is going to be crippling with or without a double neck guitar. Might as well be cool.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> My back is going to be crippling with or without a double neck guitar. Might as well be cool.


Hard to look cool with a headstock like that 12 string


----------



## Wucan

Not gonna lie, I miss this guy. Too bad it had some weird ass spacing at the nut that made it a pain when switching to a 6, apparently Wes had the spacing be extra wide. In hindsight maybe I should've gotten a new set of locking nuts instead of selling. I like my JPX7 but the Ultra Thin C hit just right for me, and it had a super slick and comfy body. Just had this weird issue that at the time I had no idea how to fix.

Maybe when Schecter releases a 7-string version of their PT SLS I'll take a shot at it, because this one's impossible to find. The one I bought then sold was the only one I ever saw available.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope they eventually do a line with the regular ol pointy Ibby headstock


I don't mind it. Honestly my only complaint with the prestige AZs is there isn't enough colors like they're afraid of trampling _completely_ over charvel or suhr


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> Hard to look cool with a headstock like that 12 string


Agreed, the Fender XII headstock would be preferable, but I imagine also a much more expensive order.


----------



## Scordare

Wucan said:


> Not gonna lie, I miss this guy. Too bad it had some weird ass spacing at the nut that made it a pain when switching to a 6, apparently Wes had the spacing be extra wide. In hindsight maybe I should've gotten a new set of locking nuts instead of selling. I like my JPX7 but the Ultra Thin C hit just right for me, and it had a super slick and comfy body. Just had this weird issue that at the time I had no idea how to fix.
> 
> Maybe when Schecter releases a 7-string version of their PT SLS I'll take a shot at it, because this one's impossible to find. The one I bought then sold was the only one I ever saw available.


That slightly wider string spacing is one of the things I love about this guitar…the neck overall is incredible. Too bad he switched to Ibanez so quickly and this model barely got off the ground. Schecter definitely needs to revisit this one..I would easily buy another if I could find one.


----------



## mlp187

Schecter Guitar Research Solo-II Supreme Electric Guitar See Thru Blue Burst​


----------



## tian

Eastman got mentioned the other day so I wandered their site and apparently this a new model coming out soon and uff...


----------



## josh1




----------



## Randy




----------



## MFB

What in the fuck is going on with the pinstripes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> What in the fuck is going on with the pinstripes?


Idk but I honestly love it.


----------



## mmr007

Randy said:


> View attachment 111123


That has always been my absolute least favorite fret inlay...except on that guitar it totally works


----------



## Randy

MFB said:


> What in the fuck is going on with the pinstripes?


Just have fun with it


----------



## Crungy

Fucking unobtanium


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mmr007 said:


> That has always been my absolute least favorite fret inlay...except on that guitar it totally works


It's better than Hamer's boomerangs.


----------



## Crungy

That mildly pisses me off


----------



## MFB

Hamer boomerangs and Kramer's new headstock inlays are some of the worst offenders. I'd also add Scott Ian's lightning bolt inlays, but thankfully those are only in his sig.


----------



## mmr007

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's better than Hamer's boomerangs.
> 
> View attachment 111127


even though it seems hypocritical or counterintuitive based on my previous assertion, I prefer the Hamer wandering fret markings over the ESP/LTD



That said, it really works on Randy's GAS guitar. In the end all that matters is that ESP/LTD once and for all ditch the euro license plate on the 12th fret of ALL its guitars


----------



## mmr007

MFB said:


> Hamer boomerangs and Kramer's new headstock inlays are some of the worst offenders. I'd also add Scott Ian's lightning bolt inlays, but thankfully those are only in his sig.


Thank you for reminding me. I stand corrected.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Hamer boomerangs and Kramer's new headstock inlays are some of the worst offenders. I'd also add Scott Ian's lightning bolt inlays, but thankfully those are only in his sig.


If you mean the Kramer jalapenos, they're not new. They've been on some Kramers in the '80s. The SM-1 is based on the late-'80s Stagemaster and Forum guitars/basses.


----------



## mlp187

I love this thread. Here’s some severe GAS I’ve been supressing for a while and can no longer deny:


There is one at my local GC waiting for me to try.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Xaeldaren

soul_lip_mike said:


>



This is gorgeous, but I'm unreasonably annoyed that the tailpeace doesn't match up with the body bevels...


----------



## Mboogie7

soul_lip_mike said:


>


Oh my.


----------



## gunch

soul_lip_mike said:


>


----------



## Masoo2

Anyone have experience with Saito Guitars? Been really digging the aesthetic of these for the past few weeks and the price of the 7 string seems to fall nicely around the Ibanez AZ Prestige line, slightly more than Edwards Snapper 7s, but slightly less than a used ESP Standard Snapper 7. 


















Any comments on them @narad @AltecGreen ? Curious to know your thoughts on the construction, neck profiles, and carve of the body (is radiused the best way to describe it?)

GASing hard for a Jazzmaster from them but what I'm really wanting these days is a 7 string strat-esque guitar (non-locking trem, ideally HSS, etc)


----------



## AltecGreen

Masoo2 said:


> Anyone have experience with Saito Guitars? Been really digging the aesthetic of these for the past few weeks and the price of the 7 string seems to fall nicely around the Ibanez AZ Prestige line, slightly more than Edwards Snapper 7s, but slightly less than a used ESP Standard Snapper 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments on them @narad @AltecGreen ? Curious to know your thoughts on the construction, neck profiles, and carve of the body (is radiused the best way to describe it?)
> 
> GASing hard for a Jazzmaster from them but what I'm really wanting these days is a 7 string strat-esque guitar (non-locking trem, ideally HSS, etc)




I like Saito. I think of them a no nonsense brand. They don't use fancy woods which keeps the cost down. What they do is execute very well with what they do use. I have a S622-JMC albeit a six string. The workmanship is very good. The fretboards have a very nicely rolled edge. The frest are done blind so you don't see the tangs. The trem cavities are nicely finished and very clean. My Saito is very resonant and it's just a nice guitar that plays well

With the current exchange rate, they are very attractive and a reasonable value. The most common Saito models are now less than buying a USA Fender Ultra or Ultra Luxe. I've toyed with buying a seven string version.


----------



## tian

Masoo2 said:


>


Yum.


----------



## gunch

Most pleasant fade I've seen probably ever, looks like strawberry lemonade


----------



## Masoo2

AltecGreen said:


> I like Saito. I think of them a no nonsense brand. They don't use fancy woods which keeps the cost down. What they do is execute very well with what they do use. I have a S622-JMC albeit a six string. The workmanship is very good. The fretboards have a very nicely rolled edge. The frest are done blind so you don't see the tangs. The trem cavities are nicely finished and very clean. My Saito is very resonant and it's just a nice guitar that plays well
> 
> With the current exchange rate, they are very attractive and a reasonable value. The most common Saito models are now less than buying a USA Fender Ultra or Ultra Luxe. I've toyed with buying a seven string version.


Is there any mainstream instrument you could compare the top carve to? Ibanez S series? Fender Aerodyne? I normally prefer guitars with a strong forearm contour but didn't mind the Ibanez S I used to own.

Simple wood choices yes, but their finishes are stupid nice.


----------



## Giest

Poking around the Saito site, do they do gloss finishes?


----------



## AltecGreen

Giest said:


> Poking around the Saito site, do they do gloss finishes?


They do it on the LP clones. You can ask for a custom finish if you order one. The order form is in English.


----------



## narad

Masoo2 said:


> Anyone have experience with Saito Guitars? Been really digging the aesthetic of these for the past few weeks and the price of the 7 string seems to fall nicely around the Ibanez AZ Prestige line, slightly more than Edwards Snapper 7s, but slightly less than a used ESP Standard Snapper 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments on them @narad @AltecGreen ? Curious to know your thoughts on the construction, neck profiles, and carve of the body (is radiused the best way to describe it?)
> 
> GASing hard for a Jazzmaster from them but what I'm really wanting these days is a 7 string strat-esque guitar (non-locking trem, ideally HSS, etc)



Yea, Altec's the guy for that stuff. It's not really my thing so I never stopped to play, but I thought some of the fade colors didn't pop as much in person as in their promo stuff. If I got one (which I would right now if I was getting paid in USD), it'd be straight up minimalist superstrat:


----------



## Kaura

The upcoming John 5 sig with an all-white neck looks sick! Definitely getting one if it's not US made because that's out of my price range.


----------



## tian

Kaura said:


> The upcoming John 5 sig with an all-white neck looks sick! Definitely getting one if it's not US made because that's out of my price range.


There aren't any current Squier models of his in production right now so hopefully they bring them back with this. Pretty sure they were very popular.


----------



## Kaura

tian said:


> There aren't any current Squier models of his in production right now so hopefully they bring them back with this. Pretty sure they were very popular.



Amen. Would definitely get one if they were still in production. I used to always stare at the Fender version my local shop had back in the day like 15 years ago.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gottdamn this is sick.


----------



## MFB

Shit, is that a big name's CS or some schlub with good taste?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is the Bogner Helios based off the old Snorkeler that Bogner used to do in the late '80s? Judging by the description, it seems to be, and this dude gets some tasty Cantrell tones with it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Would like to have one of these just to use in place of my Jumbo Takamine JUMBO EG jumbo. This brought me to the Mod Shop and the option of a channel bound fretboard, which is something I don't think I was ever aware of.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is the Bogner Helios based off the old Snorkeler that Bogner used to do in the late '80s? Judging by the description, it seems to be, and this dude gets some tasty Cantrell tones with it.




Not really. Snorkeler is 4 gain stages with a plate-fed tonestack, the Helios is pretty much just a hot-rodded Marshall.


----------



## Noodler

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is the Bogner Helios based off the old Snorkeler that Bogner used to do in the late '80s? Judging by the description, it seems to be, and this dude gets some tasty Cantrell tones with it.



That has some gorgeous tones in it!


----------



## Samark

ESP replacement body almost ready. 1pc Koa and a nice tasty quilt. Don’t mind the pencil down the centre line, not a joinery issue


----------



## mmr007

If this comes in LTD version I will have to break down and buy my first EC...something I didn't even do for the Hanneman version


----------



## Randy




----------



## Seabeast2000

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 111328
> 
> If this comes in LTD version I will have to break down and buy my first EC...something I didn't even do for the Hanneman version


I feel like I should know who's sig this isbut I dont.


----------



## mmr007

Seabeast2000 said:


> I feel like I should know who's sig this isbut I dont.


It's a new Gary Holt sig


----------



## mmr007

oh....well this has to happen first...then purple thingy


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Not gonna make a new thread yet until it’s done but I’m having my Dean stealth slime refinished to a boogie bolt style finish. Here’s a pic in progress.


----------



## Randy




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Randy said:


> View attachment 111381


Looks like pink lemonade


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I fucking love pink lemonade.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I want one of these in teal to black burst


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> I feel like I should know who's sig this isbut I dont.


Gary Holt. He's a self admitted Prince fanboy so he had this custom guitar made.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gary Holt. He's a self admitted Prince fanboy so he had this custom guitar made.


Ahh .....ha! Now I get it.


----------



## dr_game0ver

There is a used super clean Ibanez GRG7221QA for 150€ at my local shop.


----------



## BabUShka

My GAS at the moment: 

Gibson Les Paul Custom 
Martin D16 GT
Mesa Boohie Mark IV or V 
Hughes & Kettner Triamp 
ESP Horizon 

A new V guitar wouldnt hurt. 

I sold my HX Stomp today, will probably buy a Two Notes Captor X.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Not so much GAS as I acquired it yesterday evening but this is pretty neato:




Late 80s Vester II Concert Series in Silver Crackle, though it's more of a pale gold/silver combo in person. I didn't realize they had a sparkle effect in the crackle, so that's a plus.

Normally I'd say this belongs in a NGD thread however it's not going to be mine for long. My little cousin who has expressed substantial (and more importantly, consistent) interest in playing guitar, so I started showing him the basics a little while ago and he's all about it. He seems to loves 80s stuff (Dokken and Savatage... could bring a tear to my eye) and flashy guitars so here's hoping I hit the nail on the head. 

I was looking for a used RG or some other Japan-made Ibanez that someone didn't realize they had for cheap when this popped up on FB marketplace. $300 loonies later, here she is. Personally speaking, if this was my first guitar I'd be fucking psyched. He's also obsessive over Floyds / whammy bars, which while awesome might be a bit of a hurdle for a newbie so I think I'm gonna set it up as dive-only - he can learn the secrets of full-floating as he progresses. 

It needs a setup and such but honestly I'm genuinely surprised how well it plays. Punches waaay above its weight, that's for sure. Not in the same league as my ESPs and whatnot but for $300 worth of monopoly money, it's a steal and a half. The only thing I'm concerned with is the SFT70-A tremolo. I haven't heard much about them and their quality, though so far it seems alright. I do hate the wood screw trem studs, though. Bridge hum is a Schaller (?) which is interesting. Not amazing, not bad. Neck pup is a DiMarzio of some sort, I'll figure out what when I take everything apart.

In the event he ends up not sticking with guitar I most definitely want it back - I've had a rainbow crackle Vester in my GAS folder for years and while not the same this one is pretty killer, IMO.


----------



## mmr007

As previously mentioned….


----------



## gunch

Raaassspberry Garay


----------



## ShredmasterD

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Not so much GAS as I acquired it yesterday evening but this is pretty neato:
> 
> View attachment 111441
> 
> 
> Late 80s Vester II Concert Series in Silver Crackle, though it's more of a pale gold/silver combo in person. I didn't realize they had a sparkle effect in the crackle, so that's a plus.
> 
> Normally I'd say this belongs in a NGD thread however it's not going to be mine for long. My little cousin who has expressed substantial (and more importantly, consistent) interest in playing guitar, so I started showing him the basics a little while ago and he's all about it. He seems to loves 80s stuff (Dokken and Savatage... could bring a tear to my eye) and flashy guitars so here's hoping I hit the nail on the head.
> 
> I was looking for a used RG or some other Japan-made Ibanez that someone didn't realize they had for cheap when this popped up on FB marketplace. $300 loonies later, here she is. Personally speaking, if this was my first guitar I'd be fucking psyched. He's also obsessive over Floyds / whammy bars, which while awesome might be a bit of a hurdle for a newbie so I think I'm gonna set it up as dive-only - he can learn the secrets of full-floating as he progresses.
> 
> It needs a setup and such but honestly I'm genuinely surprised how well it plays. Punches waaay above its weight, that's for sure. Not in the same league as my ESPs and whatnot but for $300 worth of monopoly money, it's a steal and a half. The only thing I'm concerned with is the SFT70-A tremolo. I haven't heard much about them and their quality, though so far it seems alright. I do hate the wood screw trem studs, though. Bridge hum is a Schaller (?) which is interesting. Not amazing, not bad. Neck pup is a DiMarzio of some sort, I'll figure out what when I take everything apart.
> 
> In the event he ends up not sticking with guitar I most definitely want it back - I've had a rainbow crackle Vester in my GAS folder for years and while not the same this one is pretty killer, IMO.


killer paint


----------



## dirtool

Dunno how it sounds, but it just looks cool.


----------



## josh1

I've really been wanting a cheap guitar to mod and have fun with. I was thinking about getting one of these cheap LTD's and removing the neck pickup, swapping the bridge pickup, all black hardware, remove the tone knob, and remove the pickup ring around the bridge. I guess it'd be like a Black Metal series rip off depending on which pickup I'd put in the bridge.


----------



## Randy




----------



## RobDobble6S7

Randy said:


> View attachment 111518



Someone on this forum got this one. Tons of odd QC errors and generally seemed to be a bad guitar, which is a bummer considering how sexy that fucker is


----------



## Randy

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Someone on this forum got this one. Tons of odd QC errors and generally seemed to be a bad guitar, which is a bummer considering how sexy that fucker is



My biggest complaint is that it looks like a giant pair of balls and a small weenie


----------



## dmlinger

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Someone on this forum got this one. Tons of odd QC errors and generally seemed to be a bad guitar, which is a bummer considering how sexy that fucker is


That's the joke


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I keep Photoshopping my own GAS and now I really want an Akira-themed Horizon:


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Every now and then it resurges...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Idea(s) for a future project.


----------



## narad

I want my Herbert to look like this:


----------



## 73647k




----------



## NotAHoarder

Mesa/Boogie Mark III long chassis head w/ 5 band EQ - red/blue/green stripe, w/ matching Mesa half-back slant cab

Ibanez RG550RF Genesis
Ibanez RG7620VK
Ibanez DG350 star destroyer
Ampeg SS-150H head (one that actually works without hulk-smashing the top of it)
Peavey Ultra Plus
Ibanez USRG30


----------



## NotAHoarder

Pics of the above


----------



## gunch

73647k said:


>


some deep cuts there, good post


----------



## zxcvbnm

View attachment 111704


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro




----------



## Captain Shoggoth




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Really wondering how these sound in a pedalboard-into-PA-system situation, my HX Stomp is versatile but not amazingly realistic, and I'd rather work with the fleshed out pedalboard that I'm used to.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Really wondering how these sound in a pedalboard-into-PA-system situation, my HX Stomp is versatile but not amazingly realistic, and I'd rather work with the fleshed out pedalboard that I'm used to.


Actually, in my research on this one, I might be tempted to go for this one instead of the Iridium, with more tonal options and overall better sound, and it's cheaper. Anyone experience with either or both?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Just got offered an 85 NJ ironbird and 200 cash for my stealth, body in great condition but electronics torn out to single volume and bridge pickup

do I take it? I haven't been playing my stealth in favor of my Ormsby and schecter and I'd probably flip the ironbird for another metal X or 2 schecters


----------



## technomancer

Holoflake


----------



## olejason

zxcvbnm said:


> View attachment 111704
> View attachment 111703



I love the Nishgaki stuff, I wish it was easier to get one


----------



## r33per

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Actually, in my research on this one, I might be tempted to go for this one instead of the Iridium, with more tonal options and overall better sound, and it's cheaper. Anyone experience with either or both?


Very curious about this and the Classic. I love my Triaxis and 2:90 but struggling to shift gear these days due to some recently surfaced health conditions.

If you get it, post a NGD


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Actually, in my research on this one, I might be tempted to go for this one instead of the Iridium, with more tonal options and overall better sound, and it's cheaper. Anyone experience with either or both?


In the US, the Deluxe is more expensive, I believe.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I acquire the ironbird Sunday 

it will go up for sale alongside my c1 the same day bc FUCK living is EXPENSIVE and I have no MONEY because my job doesn't give me the hours I got hired to work and tuition doubled


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been seeing this AZ premium model show up a lot on the used circuits, and can't help but indulge on the idea of getting one. Probably replace the pickups with either cream or zebra PAFs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

only helmet riffs allowed


----------



## CanserDYI

OmegaSlayer said:


> View attachment 111640
> 
> Every now and then it resurges...


I know I'm going to get bashed for this on SSO but god damn I hate that bottom horn. Every time I see these I think its a lefty.


----------



## Randy

CanserDYI said:


> I know I'm going to get bashed for this on SSO but god damn I hate that bottom horn. Every time I see these I think its a lefty.


----------



## kidmendel

technomancer said:


> Holoflake




Just like my Strat! I actually won the body from Warmoth, they had a contest when they first released this finish. Still one of my faves to this day (after MANY pickup changes).
That video does a MUCH better job of showing off the finish than any photo could.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro




----------



## OmegaSlayer

or



Which is a purchase that wouldn't make me feel too bad, as it would be a piece of arsenal that fits purposes I can't currently accomplish


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

r33per said:


> Very curious about this and the Classic. I love my Triaxis and 2:90 but struggling to shift gear these days due to some recently surfaced health conditions.
> 
> If you get it, post a NGD


I wanted to be pubescent and say "well now I don't wanna do it anymore", but a good deal has come along, and I might just do it...


----------



## Empryrean

I don't consider myself a purveyor of boutique guitars but.. ugh I don't own a green guitar




someone buy this so I don't have to see it on my reverb wishlist everyday


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Update that no one cares about, I was discussing paying for grad school with my dad and he said I'm a dumbass for trying to get rid of my stealth. The guy I was trading with was pissed but I think in the long run it's the move considering how modded and personalized it is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> I know I'm going to get bashed for this on SSO but god damn I hate that bottom horn. Every time I see these I think its a lefty.


Nah you're right. I prefer the original 540P


----------



## Mboogie7

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Update that no one cares about, I was discussing paying for grad school with my dad and he said I'm a dumbass for trying to get rid of my stealth. The guy I was trading with was pissed but I think in the long run it's the move considering how modded and personalized it is.



Love it when dads give dad advice. Heed his words


----------



## RobDobble6S7

CanserDYI said:


> I know I'm going to get bashed for this on SSO but god damn I hate that bottom horn. Every time I see these I think its a lefty.


Agreed, I think it's a fugly shape


----------



## AltecGreen

Masoo2 said:


> Is there any mainstream instrument you could compare the top carve to? Ibanez S series? Fender Aerodyne? I normally prefer guitars with a strong forearm contour but didn't mind the Ibanez S I used to own.
> 
> Simple wood choices yes, but their finishes are stupid nice.


I don't own any mainstream guitars.


----------



## Noodler

Wish I had $2400 USD kicking around! I want this baaaaaaaad!


----------



## Noodler

And the 6 string version.... I gotta go to bed before I load my Visa. lol


----------



## OldMate

So much good shit in the guitar space at the moment, it's hard to fixate on one thing to lust over. Schecter has really been killing it the last few years though.

Current GAS from them is the KM-7 III series and the Banshee Mach stuff. I wish they did either of these in an 8!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## StevenC

gunshow86de said:


>


This but 7 strings


----------



## gunshow86de

StevenC said:


> This but 7 strings


----------



## StevenC

gunshow86de said:


>



There it is!


----------



## arasys




----------



## Samark




----------



## Millul

Samark said:


> View attachment 112050



That's gotta be an STK


----------



## mmr007

arasys said:


> View attachment 112031


Now's the time. There's a bunch of stolen ones on the market


----------



## Seabeast2000

gunshow86de said:


>


Wow nice 8 really dig eet


----------



## Zado




----------



## soul_lip_mike

I'd probably still never buy a balaguer as it will be impossible to sell when I get tired of it but this is pretty sick.


----------



## KentBrockman

gunshow86de said:


>


That looks like a Les Paul that’s melting!


----------



## Zado




----------



## tian

yvette young "frog" Talman


----------



## MFB

Soon as I saw the finger tats I knew it was Yvette  That's a sick Talman, I'd play it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Them Crocs tho..


----------



## Leviathus

Sweet Talman, Bonvillain finish? 

Some biggol pickup routes too lol.


----------



## narad

GAS:


----------



## ShredmasterD

narad said:


> kore wa , nan dessu ka ?


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> GAS:


If this is real and you don't buy it, I'm sure me and everyone else on SSO would be sorely disappointed.


----------



## narad

It's not made by ESP - my hands are tied. I'm not sure it's really for purchase -- it's a commemorative sort of guitar for Osaka.


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> It's not made by ESP - my hands are tied. I'm not sure it's really for purchase -- it's a commemorative sort of guitar for Osaka.


Bummer, still a really cool piece. Looks like you'll just have to get ESP Japan to build you a custom one.


----------



## Alberto7

Honestly I don't even care if it's the P90 version or the humbucker one, I am LOVING these things right now. I am so close to convincing myself to get the Revstar II Standard.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've been kind of GAS-ing for one of these ESP Meteorite Y.K.C. signature models lately. Shame that they are just so darn pricey, as is everything coming out of the ESP shop in Japan these days. But hey...Coldrain is a sick, heavy band!







It's the ESP Amorous (now called the Mystique?) body shape but made into a flat, thin design ala an ESP Viper, complimented by the typical modern bevels around the edges of the otherwise flat top. It takes the body from PRS territory into Gibson SG territory for those who are fans of that sort of SG/Viper body style. Boring, generic ESP "flag" headstock though. Very simple design. 

Pickups from the factory are a set of BKP The Mules, which kind of seem like an odd choice given Coldrain's metalcore/post-hardcore musical style.






The design of the Meteorite makes sense for Yokochi given that he was a long-time player of the ESP Amorous model, with his main guitar for years being a particular, blue Amorous that he swapped black hardware and a set of uncovered Duncans into.











But let's be honest here. The ESP Meteorite essentially looks just like a Schecter S-II Platinum. I mean, it bares quite a bit of cosmetic resemblance.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, but you don't have to deal with the god awful Schecter 'reverse book' headstock. It seems a little closer to the Mosrite/Dunable aesthetic too, I dig it, it'd be cool if they ever made an LTD version but I'm sure the appeal is not there to the majority.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> Yeah, but you don't have to deal with the god awful Schecter 'reverse book' headstock. It seems a little closer to the Mosrite/Dunable aesthetic too, I dig it, it'd be cool if they ever made an LTD version but I'm sure the appeal is not there to the majority.


Yes dude that reverse book headstock is fucking atrocious.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MFB said:


> Yeah, but you don't have to deal with the god awful Schecter 'reverse book' headstock. It seems a little closer to the Mosrite/Dunable aesthetic too, I dig it, it'd be cool if they ever made an LTD version but I'm sure the appeal is not there to the majority.


Looking at the Dunable Yeti, I could absolutely see that resemblance in the shape and aesthetic. Woah…

There isn’t a LTD version since Coldrain isn’t big outside of Japan. However, since they _*are*_ big in Japan, there _*is*_ an Edwards version with the generic Duncan ‘59 (SH-1n, neck) & JB (SH-4, bridge) pickup set instead of the BKPs. But that’s fine with me since I’ve been rather partial towards the JB lately.

So…that might be the move.

On a side note: been seeing way too many Edwards-branded artist signature models coming stock from the factory with the Duncan Custom (SH-5) or Duncan Distortion (SH-6) in the bridge position lately too.


----------



## MFB

Emperor Guillotine said:


> On a side note: been seeing way too many Edwards-branded artist signature models coming stock from the factory with the Duncan Custom (SH-5) or Duncan Distortion (SH-6) in the bridge position lately too.



"They're all good Duncas, Brent!"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Wanting another 7 with a trem and getting some serious animalistic gas for one of these.


----------



## dirtool

Few years before, I though it is ridiculously priced, but inflation hits hard, and every guitar company priced up like crazy, it looks reasonable now.


----------



## Alberto7

dirtool said:


> Few years before, I though it is ridiculously priced, but inflation hits hard, and every guitar company priced up like crazy, it looks reasonable now.


As much as you can, attempt to try the one you're gonna buy before you actually buy it, and spend some time with it. That is, unless you are ready to very likely put some more money on a fret dress and to fix electronics, or you could incur the risk of fixing it yourself.

... speaking from experience, and I did try the one I bought before I bought it  I was just very overwhelmed by the experience when I first tried it. (first time trying a fanned fret, an 8 string, a headless, and a Strandberg in general)

I will say though, now that it's all fixed up... it's a HELL of a guitar.


----------



## dirtool

Alberto7 said:


> As much as you can, attempt to try the one you're gonna buy before you actually buy it, and spend some time with it. That is, unless you are ready to very likely put some more money on a fret dress and to fix electronics, or you could incur the risk of fixing it yourself.
> 
> ... speaking from experience, and I did try the one I bought before I bought it  I was just very overwhelmed by the experience when I first tried it. (first time trying a fanned fret, an 8 string, a headless, and a Strandberg in general)
> 
> I will say though, now that it's all fixed up... it's a HELL of a guitar.


So there are quality issues like other Indonesia made guitars?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

dirtool said:


> So there are quality issues like other Indonesia made guitars?


Duh. You just answered yourself there.

But Strandbergs have had a borderline insurmountable amount of QC issues ever since production was moved out of Korea. (The Japanese J-Bodens are an exception to all of this.) 

Strandbergs nowadays should cost the consumer only half of what is being ask for them because off how low the quality is. Other brands offer a lot more guitar (and a lot better quality) for the money. With Strandberg at this point, you’re paying just for the niche as Ola Strandberg continues to shift from factory to factory in order to find the cheapest possible means of production, regardless of what Ola might try to feed the marketplace about the perceived percentages that the chain of retail mark up every step along the way (distributors: 40-50%, dealers or retailers: 20-30%, etc.)


----------



## jephjacques

Soon.


----------



## Alberto7

dirtool said:


> So there are quality issues like other Indonesia made guitars?


Dunno about other Indo made guitars, but these do have QC issues. From my own experience and from the accounts I've read, Strandbergs usually seem to be very well built, but there is always the ONE thing that is wrong. In my case it was the frets, and potentially the electronics, (still trying to figure out the latter. Sometimes I seem to get more output out of the guitar than others, based on the dB readings on my DAI, and I keep having to adjust the input level, but the tones I get are good so ‍) and those two things seem to be the most common pitfalls.

Otherwise, the finish on mine is fantastic, and I particularly like the neck joint fit. It seems absolutely immovable, and the fit is the tightest of all my guitars. The hardware is the tiniest bit wonky if you look at it through a microscope, but nothing that affects playability or even the looks of it. Unplugged it sounds the best and loudest of all my guitars, for whatever that's worth.

I also worry about the zeroeth fret, as it's already ever so slightly dented. I suppose it'll need a change a few years down the line, because I don't think leveling it would be the greatest idea.


----------



## Randy




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jephjacques said:


> Soon.
> 
> View attachment 112612


Someone needs to go nuts and make one of these but with 6 or 7 strings.
There's the Schecter C-VI and Solar 29'' baritone, but I want the honkin-ass Edge bridge.


----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone needs to go nuts and make one of these but with 6 or 7 strings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


>


Do it king.


----------



## Mboogie7

Randy said:


> View attachment 112657


That green one....


----------



## mmr007

Randy said:


> View attachment 112657


some of those necks are beautiful but I sure would love a pic of the front


----------



## Randy

mmr007 said:


> some of those necks are beautiful but I sure would love a pic of the front



They're Dale Wilson builds.

The bodies are neat if you like relics, yeah. I was more intrigued by the necks because the idea of wear/grease/oxidation popping the grain is a pretty neat to me.


----------



## mmr007

Those are damn fine looking. Again I don't know why so many people hate relic'd guitars even if the relic job is so well done. For some reason if the manufacturer puts the scratches on the guitar it is the guitar equivalent of stolen valor and wearing combat medals on a uniform when you never even served

I really want one of these Boba Fett strats


----------



## technomancer

Those are pretty cool... a bit more relic'd than I usually like, but cool. 

Working on doing a relic build and having relic'd some locking tuners for my Fender CS I have a new appreciation for just how much work goes into doing that stuff right.


----------



## jephjacques

I thought relics were corny and fender custom shop stuff was overrated, but then I played one while in france this summer and it was incredible. I'm not even a strat GUY and I was still in heaven. Definitely going to have to get one at some point.


----------



## KentBrockman

Bloody_Inferno said:


> View attachment 112451
> 
> 
> Wanting another 7 with a trem and getting some serious animalistic gas for one of these.


I didn’t know these had the Lo Pro bridge. It’s pretty weird that the 6 string version has the Edge but the 7 string has the Lo Pro.


----------



## beerandbeards

I’ve been on the builder again


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

My soft limit for guitars is 3k and my hard limit is 5k so this is way way outside any possible budget. But holy fuck.







Someone needs to buy this so I don't make an extremely poor financial decision


----------



## StevenC

KentBrockman said:


> I didn’t know these had the Lo Pro bridge. It’s pretty weird that the 6 string version has the Edge but the 7 string has the Lo Pro.


Ibanez never puts the Edge 7 on anything. It was on the first handful of UVs and that's it AFAIK. (inb4 Max gets here with better info). Japanese 7s have had Lo Pros as standard pretty much from their inception, except for the decade or so when there were patent disputes.


----------



## KentBrockman

StevenC said:


> Ibanez never puts the Edge 7 on anything. It was on the first handful of UVs and that's it AFAIK. (inb4 Max gets here with better info). Japanese 7s have had Lo Pros as standard pretty much from their inception, except for the decade or so when there were patent disputes.


Yes, I don’t think I have ever seen an Edge 7 in the wild. I was thinking that they would just put the Lo Pro in the RG652AHM to match the 7 string version.


----------



## StevenC

KentBrockman said:


> Yes, I don’t think I have ever seen an Edge 7 in the wild. I was thinking that they would just put the Lo Pro in the RG652AHM to match the 7 string version.


It's the same on a lot of Ibanezes. JEMs and PIAs have Edge Originals at the moment, but the recent Japanese UVs had LoPros and the PIA7 if it happens will have a LoPro. They really only have the LoPro 6 on the 5000 series RGs and S6570.


----------



## KentBrockman

StevenC said:


> It's the same on a lot of Ibanezes. JEMs and PIAs have Edge Originals at the moment, but the recent Japanese UVs had LoPros and the PIA7 if it happens will have a LoPro. They really only have the LoPro 6 on the 5000 series RGs and S6570.


Interesting stuff. I have not bought a post-2016 Ibanez so I have not been paying attention. Do you have any idea why they haven’t just picked one and stuck with it? I wonder what market research went into determining whether a 6 string model should have a Lo Pro or an Edge


----------



## StevenC

KentBrockman said:


> Interesting stuff. I have not bought a post-2016 Ibanez so I have not been paying attention. Do you have any idea why they haven’t just picked one and stuck with it? I wonder what market research went into determining whether a 6 string model should have a Lo Pro or an Edge


7s get LoPros because that's the only one they make. Steve/Joe seem to prefer the Original Edge so that's what they get. Then as far as the other models go, I imagine it's partly trying to offer both because people like both and have preferences, and partly because people who need a LoPro will probably pay the upcharge to have a guitar with it.


----------



## makesexnotwar

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> My soft limit for guitars is 3k and my hard limit is 5k so this is way way outside any possible budget. But holy fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to buy this so I don't make an extremely poor financial decision


Dustie Waring sig PRS should be in you safe price range. Maple board, floyd but maple top may be not as cool as this one.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

makesexnotwar said:


> Dustie Waring sig PRS should be in you safe price range. Maple board, floyd but maple top may be not as cool as this one.


That's like suggesting someone buy an S2 Custom 24 instead of a core 10-top. The paper specs just aren't the point here.

But also: blue dw's are basically nonexistent, has a black import floyd, is matte, selector in the wrong position, painted non-flamed neck, bolt-on, and no wood library top. So really not the same thing even on paper aside from the floyd and maple neck tbh. I also just don't feel like CE's are worth 2700 dollars tbh.


----------



## Samark

Dean Gordon Guitars. 
Phenomenal


----------



## marke

James Tyler SE or UW. To the point that almost nothing else interests me:





James Tyler Guitars - Burning Water 2K — James Tyler Guitars







www.tylerguitars.com





..but they're 6 large new, and my used prestige plays just fine.


----------



## xzacx

marke said:


> James Tyler SE or UW. To the point that almost nothing else interests me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Tyler Guitars - Burning Water 2K — James Tyler Guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tylerguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but they're 6 large new, and my used prestige plays just fine.


A Tyler with a Floyd is my most-desired 6—I don't think there are better made bolt-ons in existence than Tylers.


----------



## makesexnotwar

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> That's like suggesting someone buy an S2 Custom 24 instead of a core 10-top. The paper specs just aren't the point here.
> 
> But also: blue dw's are basically nonexistent, has a black import floyd, is matte, selector in the wrong position, painted non-flamed neck, bolt-on, and no wood library top. So really not the same thing even on paper aside from the floyd and maple neck tbh. I also just don't feel like CE's are worth 2700 dollars tbh.


It depends on what you are looking for. If maple board, floyd(even imported one) and lower price are important then it could do the trick. But of course it can't be compared with 10-top aesthetically. 10-tops are great and I'm glad that I have one


----------



## Neon_Knight_

25th Anniversary Universe:


----------



## dmlinger

Samark said:


> Dean Gordon Guitars.
> Phenomenal
> 
> View attachment 112807
> View attachment 112808
> View attachment 112809


This design by DG is so good. He posts on here occasionally


----------



## ItWillDo

NGD soon


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Samark said:


> Dean Gordon Guitars.
> Phenomenal
> 
> View attachment 112807
> View attachment 112808
> View attachment 112809


Yes! My dude! Dean lived right down the road from me when I lived in NYC. He's a good friend and a swell guy to do business with. I'm glad to see someone else here on this forum acknowledging his forward-thinking design smarts and his truly expert craftsmanship!


----------



## ShredmasterD

all i really want is a solid studied level headed committed drummer. is that too much to wish for?


----------



## NickS

ShredmasterD said:


> all i really want is a solid studied level headed committed drummer. is that too much to wish for?


Clearly you've never met a drummer before.....


----------



## ShredmasterD

NickS said:


> Clearly you've never met a drummer before.....


not in some time , no. not good ones anyway.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Two new, limited edition models were announced by Aria Pro II at the start of this month (Aug. 2022) for the Japanese market.

There is literally zero information for these available to those of us outside of Japan (like here in the West) unless you’re somehow good at navigating Japanese websites.

The two guitars just became available to buy, but it seems like they are only available from 1 or maybe 2 dealers in Japan who are in on the limited run and have been able to take/place orders.

Aria Pro II TEG-CORE (already sold out)







Specs are exactly what you think based on eyeballing the photos. Generic specs. Nothing stands out as being special aside from the all-black aesthetic. Price is dirt-cheap though. Stupidly dirt-cheap.

Aria Pro II JMG-CORE (still available as I type this post)


----------



## technomancer

^ Thanks, now I have GAS for another partscaster


----------



## narad

Why pay to send a super low end guitar from Japan when you can build the same thing better locally?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

narad said:


> Why pay to send a super low end guitar from Japan when you can build the same thing better locally?


Not with how out of hand the artificial inflation has been going here in the USA. 

But all kidding aside, my thoughts exactly, @narad.

This makes me recall a Warmoth Tele build that I acquired in 2020 from a member of this forum. It was a great, well-spec-ed guitar.


----------



## Matt08642

Been obsessed with this Shell Pink player strat. Just begging to be a single hum guitar with a cream pickguard…


----------



## NickS

^Do it! I have the same guitar (mine is SSS), can't go wrong with Shell Pink.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Matt08642 said:


> View attachment 112924
> 
> 
> Been obsessed with this Shell Pink player strat. Just begging to be a single hum guitar with a cream pickguard…


Single humbucker in the bridge. Cream color cover with no holes to expose the slugs or screws (ala an EMG cover). Cream pickguard. Make it look seamless.

Tear it up.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Matt08642

NickS said:


> ^Do it! I have the same guitar (mine is SSS), can't go wrong with Shell Pink.





Emperor Guillotine said:


> Single humbucker in the bridge. Cream color cover with no holes to expose the slugs or screws (ala an EMG cover). Cream pickguard. Make it look seamless.
> 
> Tear it up.



Oh trust me, I really _really _want to, but I _just_ got my RG550 in July so my guitar budget for the year has been zapped


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Matt08642 said:


> Oh trust me, I really _really _want to, but I _just_ got my RG550 in July so my guitar budget for the year has been zapped


You were definitely right to prioritise the RG550


----------



## CapinCripes




----------



## Neon_Knight_

Neon_Knight_ said:


> 25th Anniversary Universe:


I definitely won't end up getting one of these, despite being in love with the finish, due to the cost (last one Iisted on Reverb went for circa £6k). I will eventually end up getting a Prestige 7-string RG though - probably a 1527 or 752 (unless I find a good deal on a used MIJ Universe).


----------



## SymmetricScars




----------



## Randy




----------



## gunch

Might join the Contemporary Gang


----------



## Zado




----------



## technomancer

Zado said:


>



SO MUCH THIS


----------



## Alberto7

Fuuuuccckkkk that is HAWT.


----------



## Zado

Wanna see somemore sexitude?


----------



## dmlinger

gunshow86de said:


>


Frank Brothers GAS is a real thing. I'm right there with you


----------



## technomancer

I so want one of the Horizon-Is in Maziora but they are so MASSIVELY overpriced at $4k 

EDIT: wow and looking at closeup photos at that dealer, those almost look like factory seconds... boards have clear or glue splashed on them in a couple of places and one of them has a scratch on the back of the neck. Yikes.


----------



## jephjacques

jephjacques said:


> Soon.
> 
> View attachment 112612


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


>


This is the first and only good Horizon ever


----------



## Randy




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Zado said:


> Wanna see somemore sexitude?


I don't know what's more annoying. This shop posting all their guitars upside down or drum city guitar land holding theirs up in the sun.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

update I bought the A7

It's the gloss version and I vastly prefer it, this one is way lighter than the satin one I bought but still really heavy. The seller included a string wrap which I didn't know how much I wanted and a cute lil note about how he made so many good memories with it and he hopes I do too and shit. Guy was a total g in every way. Anyways it filled the hole I was missing completely. 

Sustainiac works great so that niche is taken care of. The other need I had for it was that it did the hyper aggressive old school deathcore sound which my other 2 guitars don't. My metal x is super smooth and refined which is great for the low tuning since I hate twang and djenty tones. My stealth does the old school thing perfectly and cops the Heartwork tone to a T. I wanted a drop A metal machine to play suicide silence on and that's what it was made for. 

I'll be posting a NGD thread soon and then won't have the money or need for another in a long time. This thing is one of the nastiest sounding guitars I've ever heard and the playability is off the charts. Upper string tension is a little high on the longer scale but my muscle memory is getting used to it and I love the neck, it's so familiar since I've always played schecters and it feels the same as my other 2 guitars. 

I don't know what it is but I think the 26.5 scale and Nazgul bridge are what makes it sound so pissed off. It has the characteristic Nazgul metallic grind with a shitload of lower mid aggression and combined the thing sounds super angry. The cleans are good on the neck and nice and snappy on the bridge but it's up there with the C1 I had this summer for the most evil sounding guitar I've owned. 

Fucking hell yall gotta hear this thing, the only reason I don't regret getting rid of my old one (which I did for YEARS bc it was almost PERFECT) is bc this one is somehow better. It's not making me put down my other 2 guitars but those are also fine tuned perfectly to my sound and playing. This one is right out of the box stock and is PERFECT. I'd consider a refinish in some sort of black to purple burst or something bc I don't really like the aqua burst but the quilt is gorgeous and I love the A7 shape. Mmmmmm metal pointy offset


----------



## technomancer

I keep telling myself I don't need this M2M


----------



## Zado




----------



## narad

I wanted it to be this but some foreigner bought it:


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

narad said:


> I wanted it to be this but some foreigner bought it:


An R4 is a bucket list guitar for me


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## CapinCripes

Was playing with the kiesel builder. Needs an extra string but you know how kiesel hates 7 string Floyd's


----------



## Aewrik

Ibanez Guitars | 50 Guitars







www.ibanez.com





I'm just leaving this here. Jesus christ some of those finishes. And the sakura one..!


----------



## CapinCripes

Been death metal dreaming today


----------



## Samark

Oh my.


----------



## narad




----------



## gunch

Samark said:


> Oh my.
> 
> View attachment 113232
> View attachment 113233
> View attachment 113234


Is this a Fender he modded/reliced or does he build strat heads on occasion? 

I like Tylers because they're completely "this is my artistic vision, like it or fuck off"


----------



## Randy




----------



## Seabeast2000

narad said:


>



Tell me you called the number.


----------



## technomancer

gunch said:


> Is this a Fender he modded/reliced or does he build strat heads on occasion?
> 
> I like Tylers because they're completely "this is my artistic vision, like it or fuck off"



I lost all respect I could have had for him after the fake going out of business scam to drum up more sales


----------



## Samark

gunch said:


> Is this a Fender he modded/reliced or does he build strat heads on occasion?
> 
> I like Tylers because they're completely "this is my artistic vision, like it or fuck off"


 This particular guitar was from 1986 - you can see it on their instagram if you're interested


technomancer said:


> I lost all respect I could have had for him after the fake going out of business scam to drum up more sales


Wasn't aware of this, bit sad


----------



## technomancer

Samark said:


> Wasn't aware of this, bit sad



Yeah posted this whole song and dance about how he was retiring but production would continue until 2021... then 2021 rolled around and nothing more was ever said about it


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Yeah posted this whole song and dance about how he was shutting down and only taking a few more orders etc etc so of course everybody and their brother ran to order before they were gone. Then miraculously they just never shut down.



I don't know, that's lame but I gotta blame the TGP crowd because a lot of them hop into them as a money grab, too. Everyone's thinking, oh, I'm going to be able to sell this next year for $2k profit, "Rare! James Tyler - Final Run! Impossible to get now! The culmination of everything James learned in his career! $8500". I'd love to throw a wrench into the plans of all those jerks.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I don't know, that's lame but I gotta blame the TGP crowd because a lot of them hop into them as a money grab, too. Everyone's thinking, oh, I'm going to be able to sell this next year for $2k profit, "Rare! James Tyler - Final Run! Impossible to get now! The culmination of everything James learned in his career! $8500". I'd love to throw a wrench into the plans of all those jerks.



I did update my initial post as he didn't explicitly say they were closing down... but bullshit to spike business is bullshit to spike business


----------



## gunch

technomancer said:


> I lost all respect I could have had for him after the fake going out of business scam to drum up more sales


I didn't know that either, fuck


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> I did update my initial post as he didn't explicitly say they were closing down... but bullshit to spike business is bullshit to spike business


I hope Vigier is doing the same thing


----------



## destroyerdogs

You guys are making way too big of a deal of the Tyler retiring thing.
There is nothing said in his statement about definitively closing down shop.


----------



## xzacx

destroyerdogs said:


> You guys are making way too big of a deal of the Tyler retiring thing.
> There is nothing said in his statement about definitively closing down shop.
> View attachment 113338


Yeah, this was never something I took as nefarious. It’s not like he said “we were robbed, help by buying some guitars,” like someone actually did do.


----------



## ShredmasterD

i think i want a PIA. no, i know i want a PIA.


----------



## CapinCripes

One of my white whales... One day


----------



## narad

CapinCripes said:


> One of my white whales... One day



I love the Hamers that have that headstock with the neck color popping through on the edge.


----------



## jephjacques

Saying "hey I'm gonna re-evaluate my business in a couple years, so buy one now if you want one" sounds like more of a heads-up than a cynical ploy to me, but maybe I'm naive. I remember when Tom Anderson said he'd be closing down Anderson Guitars and going back to being a one-man show, years ago, only to change his mind in the end. I don't think that was a ploy to generate more sales either.


----------



## Omzig

Eart AL1986 -h -s (quilt or flamed) These were all over Amazon uk last year at just £400...Come to grab one now and i can't find Any about for sale anywhere be it new or used......Contacted Eart directly and the cost + import fee's is now £637 wtf...Quite the hike, if any one spots one gives a shout.


----------



## Tom odd 7

Not only G.A.S., but hopefully future new guitar day... 


UV777p


----------



## Tree

Tom odd 7 said:


> Not only G.A.S., but hopefully future new guitar day...
> View attachment 113410
> 
> UV777p


God, I miss mine. Good luck on the acquisition!


----------



## odibrom

Tom odd 7 said:


> Not only G.A.S., but hopefully future new guitar day...
> View attachment 113410
> 
> UV777p



This is the way... question, is it the later model or the first one? Major difference is the bridge, EdgePro (later one) versus LoPro Edge (older model)...


If you need suggestions on how to bump the pickup combinations, ring me a bell, mine has 73... all passive circuitry...


----------



## Tom odd 7

Tree said:


> God, I miss mine. Good luck on the acquisition!


Thanx Bro, fingers crossed. The one I spotted is the edge pro 7 & one-piece maple neck version.
Cheers.


----------



## Tom odd 7

odibrom said:


> This is the way... question, is it the later model or the first one? Major difference is the bridge, EdgePro (later one) versus LoPro Edge (older model)...
> 
> 
> If you need suggestions on how to bump the pickup combinations, ring me a bell, mine has 73... all passive circuitry...


The 03' version.
Thanx for the proposal.


----------



## CapinCripes

Tom odd 7 said:


> Not only G.A.S., but hopefully future new guitar day...
> View attachment 113410
> 
> UV777p


Had one. Kind of miss it. My first seven string.


----------



## Tom odd 7

CapinCripes said:


> Had one. Kind of miss it. My first seven string.


I think I know what you mean.
Cheers!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

soul_lip_mike said:


> Not gonna make a new thread yet until it’s done but I’m having my Dean stealth slime refinished to a boogie bolt style finish. Here’s a pic in progress.


Updated progress:


----------



## CapinCripes

Tom odd 7 said:


> I think I know what you mean.
> Cheers!


It was actually my father's guitar, though I was the only one that played it. They have really nice necks. I was more into morbid angel than vai at that point so it was the "wrong" universe when I was a kid.


----------



## Zado

It's not that I need a new superstrat, but seeing very basic, "old" style superstrats with no bells an frills popping up in very specific catalogs feels somehow refreshing.


----------



## Tom odd 7

CapinCripes said:


> It was actually my father's guitar, though I was the only one that played it. They have really nice necks. I was more into morbid angel than vai at that point so it was the "wrong" universe when I was a kid.


Okay, I got it now. 

Deal done yesterday, cleaning, restringing & set'up in process... Will take some pics & add brief description in a couple of days, but so far, it's great !
See U


----------



## gunshow86de

Does it still count as GAS if I actually bought it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CapinCripes said:


> One of my white whales... One day


You know, I always though Ola's Solar V reminded me of the Hamer Scepter V





but now I'm just realizing how much the Scepter Explorer looks like his E shape.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Started listening to more Meshuggah and now I want.
Won't be able to afford either of these but will be eyeing an M80M for purchase in the future.
Love the FTM33 but Fredrik's LACS model thats gloss black is 10000000% better in my opinion.


----------



## Randy




----------



## odibrom

Randy said:


> View attachment 113643
> View attachment 113644



This one needs an opposite color schemed pair, all black with gold hardware, plasticas and logo... and rosewood or ebony fretboard with EVO Gold frets... do it next!

Cool guitar there...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my white whale


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> my white whale
> View attachment 113646



Looks kinda droopy without the reverse headstock.


----------



## CapinCripes

I need a 80s lpc with a kahler in tabacco burst with a moderate birdseye figure on the top. More interesting than a plain top, less flashy and ostentatious than flame or quilt. Pure restrained class. I've seen a single example. It haunts me.


----------



## mlp187

Randy said:


> View attachment 113643
> View attachment 113644


Well goddamn that is sexy. My new fave RGA. 

This hobby is constantly reignited by the stuff you post. It’s like financial BDSM.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Looks kinda droopy without the reverse headstock.


 I think it flows better with the regular headstock. Warriors on the other hand, look a million times better with reverse headstocks.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just found out my dude Kingfish is getting a sig Fender. Well-deserved shit and it looks beautiful.


----------



## D-Nasty

Albake21 said:


> If this is real and you don't buy it, I'm sure me and everyone else on SSO would be sorely disappointed.


I'm not even really sure what it is. Those look like cookies, but it could be some kind of sushi. I'd still be disappointed if he didn't post a NGD thread because he has everything else in the world.


----------



## Mboogie7

soul_lip_mike said:


>


Fuck that’s cool


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just found out my dude Kingfish is getting a sig Fender. Well-deserved shit and it looks beautiful.



Have you seen Lari Basílio's Ibanez sig? Kind of in the same vibe, but in gold, lol...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> Have you seen Lari Basílio's Ibanez sig? Kind of in the same vibe, but in gold, lol...


I'm not too hot on the shape. I wish Ibby stuck with the FR shape. Honestly it's one of the cooler, most underrated shapes and would be one of the main Ibbys I'd hunt down besides the ARTs and ARXs.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not too hot on the shape. I wish Ibby stuck with the FR shape. Honestly it's one of the cooler, most underrated shapes and would be one of the main Ibbys I'd hunt down besides the ARTs and ARXs.



That's ok, we don't all have to like the same things. Personally I'm not a tele shape guy, nor LP to be honest, was just sharing something similar...?


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy




----------



## CanserDYI

God I fucking love painted flame tops that have been "relic'd" back to expose it, godddd.


----------



## kidmendel

Randy said:


> View attachment 113697


WHAT IS THIS!?


----------



## Randy

kidmendel said:


> WHAT IS THIS!?



Pensa









Pensa Custom Guitars







www.pensacustomguitars.com


----------



## mmr007




----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Lukhas

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not too hot on the shape. I wish Ibby stuck with the FR shape. Honestly it's one of the cooler, most underrated shapes and would be one of the main Ibbys I'd hunt down besides the ARTs and ARXs.


I dunno, if you exclude a couple of tweaks to fit the lower number of frets, the shape looks nigh identical between the FR and the LB1. Maybe you were thinking about something else and I missed your point. That said, I can't say I'm a fan of the AZ headstock, and found that Lari's sparkle FRs were a bit more exciting to see over a plain purple paint. I've now discovered that Ibanez repurposed the FR in the AZ lineup, calling it the AZS series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lukhas said:


> I dunno, if you exclude a couple of tweaks to fit the lower number of frets, the shape looks nigh identical between the FR and the LB1. Maybe you were thinking about something else and I missed your point. That said, I can't say I'm a fan of the AZ headstock, and found that Lari's sparkle FRs were a bit more exciting to see over a plain purple paint. I've now discovered that Ibanez repurposed the FR in the AZ lineup, calling it the AZS series.


I think it's the deeper-setcutaway for the 24 frets? It's hard to put my finger on it but the FR still looks more sleek while the LB1 looks more blocky.


----------



## Alberto7

ShredmasterD said:


> i think i want a PIA. no, i know i want a PIA.


I also know you want a PIA. Trust me. You do.


----------



## Randy




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Playing a Tele again reminds me how much I love them, and how much I'd love this.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

These are not at all my speed, and yet...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I think Chondro is actually ordering one of these. If so, I may need to buy...


----------



## Crundles

Everyone now and again I'll randomly remember "Oh, right, the Suhr Neon Drip is a thing that exists!" 







These moments make me happy that it exists, and sad that it exists at a price.

Truly, we live in a society


----------



## tian

Not really interested in this specific guitar but a good reminder how hot Oxblood can be. There needs to be more guitars in this finish.


----------



## xzacx

tian said:


> Not really interested in this specific guitar but a good reminder how hot Oxblood can be. There needs to be more guitars in this finish.
> 
> View attachment 113888


This is a great reminder for my once-a-year week of wanting to buy an oxblood R4.


----------



## Kaura

Fender Japan being awesome vol. 9001 
















Seriously, though. I've always had a soft spot for the Aerodyne series. Definitely snagging one if/when these make their way to Europe and I'm hopefully not broke from electricity bills.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BigViolin

My gas involves some folks who got together and had a kid. Their name was Davidson so naturally when they had a son they named him David.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

BigViolin said:


> My gas involves some folks who got together and had a kid. Their name was Davidson so naturally when they had a son they named him David.


GAS for parents is a new thing to me


----------



## BigViolin

Hey! They started it!


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Since it just got announced.

Now I gotta decide between this (Hipshot version), a FTM 33 or a M80M now.


----------



## narad

BigViolin said:


> My gas involves some folks who got together and had a kid. Their name was Davidson so naturally when they had a son they named him David.



Shit's gonna get real when he has kids.


----------



## tian

narad said:


> Shit's gonna get real when he has kids.


Davest Davidson.



For my use case, pretty much my dream amp. And just within reach to be a real consideration. Hmmm...


----------



## mlp187

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> Since it just got announced.
> 
> Now I gotta decide between this (Hipshot version), a FTM 33 or a M80M now.


Whatever this is, it’s beautiful. 
You didn’t ask, but I’m going to tell you anyway - M80M is a great guitar. That would be my pick. Then the ftm33, then the Jackson. Full disclosure, evertune bridges are not for me. Whatever happens, I hope you get what you really want the most!


----------



## mmr007

Randy said:


> View attachment 113844


needs more switches


----------



## mmr007

As teles go, this would be what I want. Haven't played one yet but the necks on the strat versions of these 80's MIJ are my favorite necks


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

mlp187 said:


> Whatever this is, it’s beautiful.
> You didn’t ask, but I’m going to tell you anyway - M80M is a great guitar. That would be my pick. Then the ftm33, then the Jackson. Full disclosure, evertune bridges are not for me. Whatever happens, I hope you get what you really want the most!


I was leaning towards the M80M already, saw the price of the Jackson and was like "Okay if its that much then I might as well add the FTM 33". 
Still have the M80M in first place because of how much guitar I get for much less money.
$2399 for the M80M, $3399 for the FTM 33 and $3499 for the Jackson. All pricing in AUD.
Also the guitar is Josh Smith's Signature Jackson that was just announced. There is going to be a Hipshot version but I'm with you on the Evertune bridges.


----------



## Zado

Saw this used for 650€ in a shop. Me likes


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Crash Dandicoot said:


> These are not at all my speed, and yet...
> 
> View attachment 113850
> 
> 
> View attachment 113851




FUCK I love that rose gold one


----------



## Randy




----------



## r33per

Randy said:


> View attachment 114381


Floating trem on floating guitar seems like overkill


----------



## dirtool

anyone tried this out?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

dirtool said:


> anyone tried this out?


People who buy guitars like this just have to accept they can never use a Hercules guitar stand or hang it on their wall I guess? Can SKERV make a normal headstock?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soul_lip_mike said:


> People who buy guitars like this just have to accept they can never use a Hercules guitar stand or hang it on their wall I guess? Can SKERV make a normal headstock?


that's an ormsby...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> Fender Japan being awesome vol. 9001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though. I've always had a soft spot for the Aerodyne series. Definitely snagging one if/when these make their way to Europe and I'm hopefully not broke from electricity bills.


I wish Fender didn't half-ass the Aerodyne series in the US.


----------



## mmr007

Searching every day. Has to be an M2 not M2 Eii as it has to have neck binding


----------



## soul_lip_mike

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's an ormsby...


Yea but that’s the same kind of skerv can opener headstock. Same question applies even if I couldn’t read the name


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 114464
> 
> 
> Searching every day. Has to be an M2 not M2 Eii as it has to have neck binding


Man, I had an ESP M2 urban camo around 2005. One of the best guitars I’ve ever owned. Super fast neck. I don’t know why I ever sold it.


----------



## mmr007

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man, I had an ESP M2 urban camo around 2005. One of the best guitars I’ve ever owned. Super fast neck. I don’t know why I ever sold it.


oh my. I've I had to make a Sophie's choice and was forced to lose an M2 Urban camo or one of my kids I would be like....if I do this nothing will happen to my other two kids right?


----------



## Kosthrash

It already has a EMG PA-2 Mini sw...


----------



## ShredmasterD

this .... genuine faux authentic facsimile. please mom? ah, c'mon. you never get me anything. bet it even has zone tone and nortanic air pickups. an I-been-had trepucci


----------



## Mboogie7

Kosthrash said:


> View attachment 114538
> 
> View attachment 114539
> 
> It already has a EMG PA-2 Mini sw...


Loved these the moment I saw them. 

I managed to get the red one at a hell of a deal and missed out on these by a few months lol.

They’re resonate as hell and feel sooo good. This guitar has made me accept that I am simply not an Ibanez guy and may need to look into trading my prestige AZ.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## arasys




----------



## profwoot

A nice change from Strandberg's usual bland finishes. They want 6k for it though.


----------



## mlp187

profwoot said:


> A nice change from Strandberg's usual bland finishes. They want 6k for it though.


There are two Strandbergs that give me GAS - this one and Sarah Longfield’s sig. But at $6K I’m out.


----------



## zw470




----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## arasys




----------



## Zado

Some USA Shekthor


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Zado said:


> ..


Hello fellow axe palace connoisseur!


----------



## Kosthrash

Winter Camo






X Series Soloist™ SLX DX Camo | Guitars


X Series Soloist™ SLX DX Camo, Laurel Fingerboard, Winter Camo




www.jacksonguitars.com


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Randy




----------



## Kaura

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> Since it just got announced.
> 
> Now I gotta decide between this (Hipshot version), a FTM 33 or a M80M now.



Dude, what is that shit?! I can't find it on the Jackson's official page. Looks great!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Kaura said:


> Dude, what is that shit?! I can't find it on the Jackson's official page. Looks great!








Pro Series Signature Josh Smith Soloist™ SL7 ET | Guitars


Pro Series Signature Josh Smith Soloist™ SL7 ET, Ebony Fingerboard, Aquamarine




www.jacksonguitars.com


----------



## Kaura

soul_lip_mike said:


> Pro Series Signature Josh Smith Soloist™ SL7 ET | Guitars
> 
> 
> Pro Series Signature Josh Smith Soloist™ SL7 ET, Ebony Fingerboard, Aquamarine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jacksonguitars.com



Oh, it's a Soloist. I thought it was a San Dimas because of the headstock.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## mmr007

sigh.....


----------



## kidmendel

JA-Baritone - Harley Benton


Vintage series | Body: Poplar | Bolt-on neck: Maple | Fretboard: Purple heart | Block fretboard inlays | Neck profile: C | Matched headstock | Scale length: 762 mm | Nut width: 42 mm | 21 Frets | Pickups: 2 P90 AlNiCo Vintage Style Single Coils | Volume and tone controls | 3-Way switch | Black...




harleybenton.com




Offset P90 Baritone from Harley Benton, very tempting.


*



*


----------



## NexusMT

First post
First 7-string guitar
First Pic

Amazing and fun instrument.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Harley Benton released a new Bass VI and uh.... I might need to jump on it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Harley Benton released a new Bass VI and uh.... I might need to jump on it.


That looks like a guitar to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> That looks like a guitar to me.








Fender Bass VI - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Captain Shoggoth




----------



## soul_lip_mike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fender Bass VI - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I’m not clicking that malware. I’m no sucker.


----------



## Masoo2

holy shit Aaron Marshall's new Iconic








I though Josh De La Victoria's gold Solana VM 7 was nice but this lake placid blue takes the cake


----------



## animalwithin

Desperately looking for one of these, I already have the 6-string red


----------



## gunch

Is Iconic some new meme brand I don't know about yet


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Is Iconic some new meme brand I don't know about yet


it's another boomer company copying fender out of california


----------



## Masoo2

gunch said:


> Is Iconic some new meme brand I don't know about yet


yeah they're just another not-Fender boutiquey company making not-Fenders with some modern appointments, I just _really_ love the grade of flamed maple they seemingly source for every single build

that and I dig 7 string strats (22 frets, non-locking trem, lower output pickups, etc)

fairly certain they're a bit similar to LsL?

also the dude from RRR Custom (explorers) was taken up by the team


----------



## Albake21

Oh good, just what I've always wanted Reverb...


----------



## ShredmasterD

arasys said:


>


a jackson y2kv? been wanting one ever since the were out. remember when mustaine was playing one before his signature


----------



## Tree

Albake21 said:


> View attachment 114887
> 
> 
> Oh good, just what I've always wanted Reverb...


 that’s from a grey DC800 that was at CME like a month or two ago. I can’t believe whoever bought it is trying to sell the cover.


----------



## gunch

Masoo2 said:


> yeah they're just another not-Fender boutiquey company making not-Fenders with some modern appointments, I just _really_ love the grade of flamed maple they seemingly source for every single build
> 
> that and I dig 7 string strats (22 frets, non-locking trem, lower output pickups, etc)
> 
> fairly certain they're a bit similar to LsL?
> 
> also the dude from RRR Custom (explorers) was taken up by the team



I feel like

There's about the same number of those kind of shops coming out of Nashville these days


----------



## soul_lip_mike

ShredmasterD said:


> a jackson y2kv? been wanting one ever since the were out. remember when mustaine was playing one before his signature



Y2KV was for cryptic writings which was after his initial King V sig right?


----------



## ShredmasterD

soul_lip_mike said:


> Y2KV was for cryptic writings which was after his initial King V sig right?


the original y2kv was a traditional V, Jackson spin, before the King V if i recall correctly. they sell for mega bucks now. it was a short term release. I should have bought one when they where out new, but back then i was a kid and had no buying power. it was beyond my wallet and credit.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro




----------



## Albake21

Tree said:


> that’s from a grey DC800 that was at CME like a month or two ago. I can’t believe whoever bought it is trying to sell the cover.


Must have been the same dude who offloaded two other DCs at CME around that time, one was british racing green and the other was some red. Both had weird truss rod covers like this one.


----------



## CapinCripes

soul_lip_mike said:


> Y2KV was for cryptic writings which was after his initial King V sig right?


They were produced starting in 2000 but the prototype was from 98. 






ShredmasterD said:


> the original y2kv was a traditional V, Jackson spin, before the King V if i recall correctly. they sell for mega bucks now. it was a short term release. I should have bought one when they where out new, but back then i was a kid and had no buying power. it was beyond my wallet and credit.


I mean yeah there were roundhorn San dimas and Ontario v's but that was more a Jackson take on a Gibson v and are a different shape. All were 100% custom ordered and are a long with firebirds and actual Jackson explorers are the most rare and sought after Jackson's. Collectors don't let go of them.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

CapinCripes said:


> They were produced starting in 2000 but the prototype was from 98.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean yeah there were roundhorn San dimas and Ontario v's but that was more a Jackson take on a Gibson v and are a different shape. All were 100% custom ordered and are a long with firebirds and actual Jackson explorers are the most rare and sought after Jackson's. Collectors don't let go of them.


Those are awesome!


----------



## CapinCripes

soul_lip_mike said:


> Those are awesome!


I know right. the white one on the end is like my perfect flying v. Too bad they go for car money if they pop up at all so it's more of a bucket list item than something I will ever actually obtain. 
Looking at the date on that y2kv prototype makes me feel like it was Jackson's Christmas present for the dude.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dammit now I want a super crush 100


----------



## sym30l1c

Damn, so much GAS for this, after I found out I can get a 20% discount.

I know it's not going to be anywhere near my H/06 and H/07 in terms of quality and I know all the reasons why it's a bit of a gamble, but with the discount it's going to cost me less than 50% of an H/07 with similar specs.

Well, I guess if I don't like it or I get a lemon, I can always return it...


----------



## Wucan

Was refreshing my Floyd Rose restringing knowledge, and the guy in the video had this variation of an LTD M-1000. I like the plainness, some figuring in the maple and that's all it needs to look good.


----------



## Zado

Proably the best ESP yo'll see today.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Zado said:


> Proably the best ESP yo'll see today.


Cockstock and wood pickup rings/backplates/truss rod cover completely ruin a guitar already walking the edge of being too over the top.


----------



## profwoot

Zado said:


> Proably the best ESP yo'll see today.


What's happening? Is the whole body a single piece of very quilted maple?


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Zado

profwoot said:


> What's happening? Is the whole body a single piece of very quilted maple?


Yup


----------



## Masoo2

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Cockstock and wood pickup rings/backplates/truss rod cover completely ruin a guitar already walking the edge of being too over the top.


wooden pickup rings/backplate/truss rod cover do ruin it 

but the cockstock is perfect for the over-the-top gaudy quilted horizon


----------



## profwoot

Zado said:


> Yup


dang. I agree about the pickup rings tho. Iffy on the gold hardware too. The cockstock is maybe my favorite of ESP's, mostly because I don't like any of their other ones. (and the best headstock is no headstock come at me)


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I'd hit this if the seller wasn't looking insane money for it. Currently on Reverb. Has a proper thick top on it for an S Series.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Zado




----------



## Randy

Looks like a Greeny clone, until...


----------



## pahulkster

Think I officially hit a mid life crisis because I really really want a KH2


----------



## ramses

Randy said:


> Looks like a Greeny clone, until...



Who made this?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ramses said:


> Who made this?



Scala

I absolutely love his LPs.


----------



## josh1

I recently sold all of my guitars and would like a good ol' strat. I am tired of "metal" guitars and want something different!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Mommy...


----------



## Noodler

josh1 said:


> I recently sold all of my guitars and would like a good ol' strat. I am tired of "metal" guitars and want something different!
> 
> View attachment 115171


She's a beauty! I bought a Fender American Pro II HSS Strat this year and it's been amazing.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

OmegaSlayer said:


> Mommy...
> View attachment 115172


In other news...the top that you won't ever get on your guitar
Almost on Wish and Alibaba level


----------



## StevenC

OmegaSlayer said:


> In other news...the top that you won't ever get on your guitar
> Almost on Wish and Alibaba level


I mean, it's a Sugi made J Custom. There's going to be 5 or 6 of them and they will all have that level of top.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

StevenC said:


> I mean, it's a Sugi made J Custom. There's going to be 5 or 6 of them and they will all have that level of top.


Level doesn't imply coolness
That specimen is incredible


----------



## StevenC

OmegaSlayer said:


> Level doesn't imply coolness
> That specimen is incredible


Sure, but when Sugi do these runs they do all of them with incredible tops.


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash

Marco Sfogli Signature Pro-Mod So-Cal Style 1 HSS FR CM QM, Caramelized Maple Fingerboard, Transparent Purple Burst


Paying homage to it late-1970s Southern California roots, this Charvel Superstrat is easily identifiable as a So-Cal by its pickguard and Floyd Rose double-locking bridge. Born from a love of high-speed playing, the sleekly contoured So-Cal is as comfortable to play as your favorite overstuffed...




www.charvel.com


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Kosthrash said:


> Marco Sfogli Signature Pro-Mod So-Cal Style 1 HSS FR CM QM, Caramelized Maple Fingerboard, Transparent Purple Burst
> 
> 
> Paying homage to it late-1970s Southern California roots, this Charvel Superstrat is easily identifiable as a So-Cal by its pickguard and Floyd Rose double-locking bridge. Born from a love of high-speed playing, the sleekly contoured So-Cal is as comfortable to play as your favorite overstuffed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.charvel.com


Between this, Jim Root, Henrik Danhage and Phil Sgrosso Charvel has been absolutely hitting it out of the park this year with artist sigs. I might literally buy all 4.


----------



## Joan Maal

That Strato with Floyd and ¿Hot Rails? ( Ghost, live Tampa 2022 )


----------



## Kosthrash

Special Edition Custom Telecaster® FMT HH | Electric Guitars


Special Edition Custom Telecaster® FMT HH, Laurel Fingerboard, Black Cherry Burst




www.fender.com


----------



## gunch

The burgundy Salen Jazz with some clear bobbin pickups like some Oil City Blackbirds or some Schecters would be just perfection
Kind of want to wait and see what GOC is doing this year with their Satya model, if they got a cool one I might do


----------



## BenjaminW

Gibson announcing faded finishes for their Original Collection isn't doing any favors for my GAS.


----------



## Samark

Incoming


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Bucket list is this with a white pickguard, HSH config & a Floyd. Dunable have understood everything that's good about the Flying V aesthetic and made all the right ergo tweaks while still adhering to it. It'll have to wait until I don't have 2 builds on the go though


----------



## mmr007




----------



## r33per

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 115475


I have posted here a few times of my distaste for the relicing. This, however, might be the exception...


----------



## Randy

Two for one!


----------



## arasys




----------



## mlp187

arasys said:


>


Holy hell who’s/what model is this?


----------



## arasys

mlp187 said:


> Holy hell who’s/what model is this?


​Kazuyoshi Saito's Les Paul signature, it was only available in Japan


----------



## mlp187

@arasys thank you for the reply.
I wish Gibson would just release a modern LP line that has that sculpted heel as a standard feature. Kind of like Fender’s Ultra line. 
Also, that Saito is my new favorite LP.


----------



## Crungy

That gold top and this one are maybe the only LP's I have gas for


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Crungy said:


> That gold top and this one are maybe the only LP's I have gas for
> 
> View attachment 115515


oh mama what is this


----------



## NickS

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> oh mama what is this


Pretty sure that's a Joe Perry sig.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

NickS said:


> Pretty sure that's a Joe Perry sig.


lmao @ 20k for that tho


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> That gold top and this one are maybe the only LP's I have gas for
> 
> View attachment 115515


that but with a floyd would be titties


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crungy said:


> That gold top and this one are maybe the only LP's I have gas for
> 
> View attachment 115515


The gold top looks sweet but I wish they also released the black version too. That was the finish of the prototype custom he had for the longest time.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Dellinger7 colors...


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> that but with a floyd would be titties


I thought they did have Floyd's, my memory failed me lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You can land a plane on those hardtails, good lord.


----------



## gunch

Randy said:


> Two for one!
> 
> View attachment 115506
> View attachment 115507



Isn't the non locking no fine tuner floyd incredibly cursed


----------



## gunshow86de

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can land a plane on those hardtails, good lord.


Just more room to dial in intonation.


----------



## Randy

gunch said:


> Isn't the non locking no fine tuner floyd incredibly cursed



Precisely.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Two for one!
> 
> View attachment 115507


This guy just popped up on Reverb about a half hour ago.









Tom Anderson Lil Angel Player Go Mango | Reverb


Item: TAG2111304 Serial # 091122AWeight 7lbs 0oz This Angel Player is 24 frets of Anderson excellence established upon a hand-selected, basswood body. The “Player” was initially envisioned for the working guitar player whose practical focus is all about the best tone and handling...




reverb.com


----------



## gunshow86de

Coolest Nachocaster ever?


----------



## Kosthrash

Kramer | Baretta, Custom Graphics, “Viper” (EVH D-Tuna)


Retro fashion trends wouldn’t be complete without some snakeskin, and this Baretta, with “Viper” graphics designed by Kramer Custom Graphic Artist Chris Stemmer, really delivers! Shredders chose to rock snakeskin boots, belts, and, of course, snakeskin Kramers! The Baretta is a tribute to one of...




www.kramerguitars.com


----------



## NickS

Kosthrash said:


> Kramer | Baretta, Custom Graphics, “Viper” (EVH D-Tuna)
> 
> 
> Retro fashion trends wouldn’t be complete without some snakeskin, and this Baretta, with “Viper” graphics designed by Kramer Custom Graphic Artist Chris Stemmer, really delivers! Shredders chose to rock snakeskin boots, belts, and, of course, snakeskin Kramers! The Baretta is a tribute to one of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kramerguitars.com


I saw one of those in stock at GC, looks pretty damn good in person


----------



## Albake21

NickS said:


> I saw one of those in stock at GC, looks pretty damn good in person


Same here, I was just at GC yesterday and they had a bunch of newer Kramars in stock. I was honestly surprised I was interested in a Kramar for the first time in my life. They actually looked and felt pretty nice for the price.


----------



## NickS

Albake21 said:


> Same here, I was just at GC yesterday and they had a bunch of newer Kramars in stock. I was honestly surprised I was interested in a Kramar for the first time in my life. They actually looked and felt pretty nice for the price.


I picked up a Nightswan reissue probably about 6 months ago now. It fucking rules.


----------



## CapinCripes

Albake21 said:


> Same here, I was just at GC yesterday and they had a bunch of newer Kramars in stock. I was honestly surprised I was interested in a Kramar for the first time in my life. They actually looked and felt pretty nice for the price.


I saw some of the pacer classics last time I went to gc. My impression was that it was a hell of a lot of guitar for 350. Much more than what I saw when I started playing.


----------



## Kosthrash

I just like snakeskin superstrats...









Warren DeMartini Signature Pro-Mod Snake, Maple Fingerboard, Snakeskin


Ready to Ratt-n-Roll! The new Pro-Mod Warren DeMartini Signature Snake was designed and built to Warren’s demanding specifications. Features include a Custom Designed Seymour Duncan® humbucker, Seymour Duncan® Quarter Pounder in the neck position, alder body, quartersawn rock maple neck with...




www.charvel.com





This snake sabo kramer is cool too 






Kramer | Snake Sabo Baretta


Kramer presents the premier signature model from Skid Row's Snake Sabo. Inspired by his favorite road guitar, the Snake Sabo Baretta features a replica graphic commissioned by Sabo and created by legendary Kramer artist Dennis Kline. The Snake Sabo Baretta features a new Kramer 85-T™ Double...




www.kramerguitars.com


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Perfection.
(Almost...it's loaded with SD Super Distortion)


----------



## CapinCripes

It's so damn tacky. I love it.


----------



## MFB

OmegaSlayer said:


> Perfection.
> (Almost...it's loaded with SD Super Distortion)



Liar, the SD Distortion is the perfect SD pickup.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been listening to the latest unearthed Satriani concerts during the Surfing 88 era tours with Stu Hamm/Jonathan Mover trio. And every time I listen to that era of Satch, I'm always gassing for one of these...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

MFB said:


> Liar, the SD Distortion is the perfect SD pickup.


There's only an SD pick-up I like less and it's the Invader
The distortion is the only think I don't like in my Jackson DK7Q


----------



## gunshow86de

Beautiful


----------



## dirtool

soul_lip_mike said:


> People who buy guitars like this just have to accept they can never use a Hercules guitar stand or hang it on their wall I guess? Can SKERV make a normal headstock?


You can still use a normal guitar stand, lol.
All I concern is the quality and the headstock looks easy to break.


----------



## CapinCripes

Hss and top mount edge? Yes please


----------



## dirtool




----------



## ThomasUV777

I should probably mention that I live in Europe.


----------



## odibrom

ThomasUV777 said:


> I should probably mention that I live in Europe.


This would work very well in Portugal... it's sunny about 70 to 80% of the year... so far that is...


----------



## narad




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## OmegaSlayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The gold top looks sweet but I wish they also released the black version too. That was the finish of the prototype custom he had for the longest time.


Love Les Paul without pickguard and with only one humbucker


----------



## Tree

narad said:


>


More info and pics, plz.


----------



## narad

Tree said:


> More info and pics, plz.


Sold from guitars rebellion. The finish is called glitter storm


----------



## mmr007

I have found perfection…at least in pictures. Now I need to find it in real life


----------



## Naxxpipe

Have been wanting to try an LTD arrow for a while, and they finally had one in my local store.

So now I really want a Arctic metal hardtail arrow....


----------



## Samark

Soon.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Kyle Jordan

Samark said:


> Soon.
> 
> View attachment 115892
> View attachment 115893


ESP/Jackson/Ibanez headstock combo. I really dig the way this looks.


----------



## Samark

Kyle Jordan said:


> ESP/Jackson/Ibanez headstock combo. I really dig the way this looks.


Same! They have a nice design
This is what it looks like on one of their models


----------



## Albake21

I must be dreaming, right? Even with the cardboard fretboard, the matte green, black hardware, floyd rose, reverse headstock, matching headstock... damn near my perfect Charvel. It's a Promod DK24R, not even on their site? Just saw it on Reverb as a new item.

EDIT: Apparently limited run, with only 160 made


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I got drunk and made an offer on something I cannot afford 

ohhhhh shit


----------



## Albake21

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I got drunk and made an offer on something I cannot afford
> 
> ohhhhh shit


Ahhh I've been there, maybe even more than once... If you truly can't afford it, you can always just message them and say it was a mistake. They can cancel the order. 

Or you know.... post the pics here for a pre-ngd thread.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Albake21 said:


> Ahhh I've been there, maybe even more than once... If you truly can't afford it, you can always just message them and say it was a mistake. They can cancel the order.
> 
> Or you know.... post the pics here for a pre-ngd thread.



I can with the amount of work I've been picking up, it just means the social life is a little less interesting. I don't think he'll take it and the message I included was amusing to say the least but I still think it's a fair offer with how old the listing is.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I got drunk and made an offer on something I cannot afford
> 
> ohhhhh shit


I've had a good number of guitars that were a result of drunk lowball offers. How come nobody accepts my lowball offers when it's a guitar I can actually afford?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I got drunk and made an offer on something I cannot afford
> 
> ohhhhh shit


I don't need to be drunk to make these choices apparently...


----------



## Randy




----------



## mmr007

Randy said:


> View attachment 116021


That yellow one is gorgeous


----------



## xzacx

Oh my...


----------



## Randy




----------



## Thesius

Randy said:


> View attachment 116118


This is very similar to the next 6 string I want to build except I'm wanting gold hardware/pickups


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Randy said:


> View attachment 116118


What's with that knob choice.


----------



## gunshow86de

Dat marble tho..


----------



## CapinCripes

gunshow86de said:


> Dat marble tho..


Hello nurse!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Low key but gassing hard for a Vox V847-C Char sig Wah.


----------



## narad

gunshow86de said:


> Dat marble tho..



::cough:: hit me up


----------



## Samark

Still got GAS for the Daemo's


----------



## Randy




----------



## mikernaut

Randy said:


> View attachment 116118


OMG Luv it!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Might grab a silver Kramer SMH.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just played a rocketverb mk3 and now i want one dammit


----------



## mlp187

KnightBrolaire said:


> just played a rocketverb mk3 and now i want one dammit


I’m pretty sure you typed rockverb and auto correct made rocketverb which is much cooler.
But I also wanted to my GAS to your GAS. I want a rockverb badly, but like everything else, they are quite expensive. 
Maybe i’ll let go of some of my hoarded stash so I don’t feel bad about buying an expensive amp that I’ll use occasionally


----------



## gunch

I want... Strat...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Man, I need one of those upcoming Anderson 7s. I haven't touched a super Strat in months, but the GAS is real.


----------



## Tree

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, I need one of those upcoming Anderson 7s. I haven't touched a super Strat in months, but the GAS is real.


No super strat in months? Are you sure you're Max? Go uncover some of your Ibbies  They need some love.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Who'd ever thought that a Harley Benton could be this beautiful. I'm in need of one, desperately.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Randy




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Randy said:


> View attachment 116525
> View attachment 116526
> View attachment 116527


What is this?


----------



## MFB

Neckplate looks to be "Iconic" so someone else moving in on the not-a-Fender Strat Strat market


----------



## Zado

soul_lip_mike said:


> What is this?


It' s an Iconic, great guitars, not very original indeed, but cool looking and high quality.


----------



## Randy

That one in particular belongs to Aaron Marshall.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Randy said:


> View attachment 116351



Hey, that's mine! Great guitar, never selling


----------



## gunch

Still have HSS Strat gas because of Joshua De La Victoria (And Bulb, a little bit, I guess )
















(with a pickguard swap)


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

An old man guitar with a stoptail and a chunky bound neck


----------



## Samark

Always have a soft spot for these. I remember seeing them in the early 2000's when the only way you could get them was from a Japanese dealer.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Always have a soft spot for these. I remember seeing them in the early 2000's when the only way you could get them was from a Japanese dealer.
> 
> View attachment 116648


They were cooler when I lusted after them from the US, when you couldn't get much info on them. Then when I actually got them... well... I don't own any Caparisons anymore...


----------



## josh1

narad said:


> They were cooler when I lusted after them from the US, when you couldn't get much info on them. Then when I actually got them... well... I don't own any Caparisons anymore...


What was wrong with it?


----------



## SeventyFour

Don't care what anyone says frozen sky is the best finish they have ever done. No idea why they moved away from the more uniform sponge finishes to what they do now, let alone frozen sky in particular.


----------



## gunch

josh1 said:


> What was wrong with it?



There's a sentiment that exists here that because the Jackson Professional line existed for cheaper that Caparisons' features they added after becoming Caparsion don't justify the price premium for the relavtive build quality (which I have no first-hand experience with). Also there was a guy who was banned here named Zack Koury (Engage(numbers) who was a prevalent for-profit gear flipper who would regularly stump for Caparison. They were kind of like Blackmachine in a way.


----------



## narad

josh1 said:


> What was wrong with it?


I just haven't been that impressed with them, and sold them on. Before I had any, I used to stalk the caparison and bmusic forums constantly for info, and I was really just a huge fan with no hands-on experience. Then I felt they didn't sound that great to me, some had sharp frets, one had the wiring flake out on me which is an absolute rarity when I buy a guitar new (which is also a rarity). 

And I've played a bunch of 80s Jacksons since then, and I've liked nearly all of them more than any of the Caparisons. For something that shares such a lineage, I weirdly haven't found them to be all that comparable. And I've owned TATs, Horuses (artist made, too), Angelus, and TAT special. The TAT special is one of my favorite guitar designs ever, too. But it just wasn't much to write home about when I had it. Maybe I could have swapped pickups more to get it to work (but I had BKPs in my TAT, EMGs in my angelus, and SDs in my TAT special)? Maybe the neck profile just doesn't work for me. @xzyryabx tried my TAT special and liked it, but now also having played some of his guitars, I'd rate his current ones over it (IMO).


----------



## narad

gunch said:


> There's a sentiment that exists here that because the Jackson Professional line existed for cheaper that Caparisons' features they added after becoming Caparsion don't justify the price premium for the relavtive build quality (which I have no first-hand experience with). Also there was a guy who was banned here named Zack Koury (Engage(numbers) who was a prevalent for-profit gear flipper who would regularly stump for Caparison. They were kind of like Blackmachine in a way.



Ha, I think the had a general internet appreciation separate from Zack, but Zack is solely responsible for taking the average market for angeluses from like $1800->$3k+ in like 2010.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Zado said:


> It' s an Iconic, great guitars, not very original indeed, but cool looking and high quality.


I want one of those. Are they good quality?


----------



## gunshow86de

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> An old man guitar with a stoptail and a chunky bound neck


Do it, mine is the best Les Paul I've ever played.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Randy




----------



## Samark




----------



## Xaeldaren

That v...what the fuck? Absurdly good.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Albake21

This E-II Sugizo model is so badass, and I'd love to buy it if I had the money right now.


----------



## dirtool

just gasing.....the price is unacceptable


----------



## Kosthrash

Schecter c1 Platinum


----------



## dirtool

dirtool said:


> just gasing.....the price is unacceptable




ESP should make more mystique/amorous 7 strings


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> An old man guitar with a stoptail and a chunky bound neck


Always wanted a McCarty or DGT


----------



## Mboogie7

dirtool said:


> ESP should make more mystique/amorous 7 strings



Beautiful. Is that a mystique? Almost looks like the H3 and Mystique made a bebe.


----------



## dirtool

Mboogie7 said:


> Beautiful. Is that a mystique? Almost looks like the H3 and Mystique made a bebe.


It's a amorous , I think the body shape is same to mystique but with more sculpted horns.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## technomancer

A Horizon-I is still one of the few things on my GAS list... I just refuse to pay the insane US markup on one


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> A Horizon-I is still one of the few things on my GAS list... I just refuse to pay the insane US markup on one



@narad @narad @narad

He's like the Beetlejuice of importing ESPs.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> @narad @narad @narad
> 
> He's like the Beetlejuice of importing ESPs.



We've talked periodically... in hindsight there was one I should have bought a couple months ago and didn't


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> @narad @narad @narad
> 
> He's like the Beetlejuice of importing ESPs.



Yea, he gets alerts whenever I find a good deal on a CAR one. The problem with Japan stuff is that the good deals are usually gone by the time people in the US are awake. I missed out on tons of cool stuff when I was on holiday in NY.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

narad said:


> Yea, he gets alerts whenever I find a good deal on a CAR one. The problem with Japan stuff is that the good deals are usually gone by the time people in the US are awake. I missed out on tons of cool stuff when I was on holiday in NY.


Do you help proxy from japan? I see a guitar on fromjapan that I want...


----------



## narad

soul_lip_mike said:


> Do you help proxy from japan? I see a guitar on fromjapan that I want...


I mean, for the most part I think using those reselling services is the best option. It takes me a long time to box and for guitars I'm literally carrying a box down the street to the post office, etc., and I work two jobs so that time is very valuable to me. I'm still happy to help an SSO member if for some reason those services are not available for some reason, but what I'm better at is just finding good deals on certain guitars and tipping people off to them while I continue to hunt for the ~5 guitars I want that pop up like once a year.


----------



## technomancer

People really are out of their minds with pricing on these Horizon-Is in the US... two year old used pink Titan Metal $4500  It was less than that NEW when it was sold initially


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> People really are out of their minds with pricing on these Horizon-Is in the US... two year old used pink Titan Metal $4500  It was less than that NEW when it was sold initially
> 
> View attachment 117035



Is it for that one? I would have thought new it'd be $4-4.5k since it's a custom color. Liquid metal pink is a markup over most finishes (I can attest). Not a huge markup - maybe $2-300. But yea, so much for any new->used depreciation!


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Is it for that one? I would have thought new it'd be $4-4.5k since it's a custom color. Liquid metal pink is a markup over most finishes (I can attest). Not a huge markup - maybe $2-300. But yea, so much for any new->used depreciation!



IIRC they were $4k new at that point... really makes me wish stock wasn't so thin in Japan as I would probably just buy one from Ikebe


----------



## soul_lip_mike

That link horizon is sick. I want one.


----------



## Tree

technomancer said:


> People really are out of their minds with pricing on these Horizon-Is in the US... two year old used pink Titan Metal $4500  It was less than that NEW when it was sold initially
> 
> View attachment 117035



I think they usually have make an offer as an option on Reverb. I’d be willing to bet if you contact them directly they’d take that down to $3.5-4k if you were to purchase outside of the verb. 

It’s not that much better, but it still ain’t $4.5k


----------



## Mboogie7

narad said:


> I mean, for the most part I think using those reselling services is the best option. It takes me a long time to box and for guitars I'm literally carrying a box down the street to the post office, etc., and I work two jobs so that time is very valuable to me. I'm still happy to help an SSO member if for some reason those services are not available for some reason, but what I'm better at is just finding good deals on certain guitars and tipping people off to them while I continue to hunt for the ~5 guitars I want that pop up like once a year.


You’re good people, kind sir.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I seem to be all about blue guitars lately....


----------



## Randy




----------



## dr_game0ver

A Morbid Angel started playing just by looking at the pic.


----------



## gunch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99e7oVQxbpc

RG gas because of these fuckers in particular


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

I've been in a mood for a real nice PRS and i've got eyes for Fluff's Tremonti


----------



## Randy

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> I've got eyes for Fluff's Tremonti


Never look at another man's Tremonti


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunch

Shell pink and tortoise shell fucks so hard


----------



## MFB

I see somebody's been listening to some ZZ Top lately


----------



## dmlinger

When I don't have GAS, I find myself coming into this thread in search of it. 

It's important to always have GAS.


----------



## Masoo2

I've been GASing for a green Dunable DE Cyclops for a while now but I'm worried about the glossy neck







so instead I'm looking at the refinished shell pink satin one they have up on their official Reverb





but the price is $1700-1800 which is awfully expensive compared to the standard DE and into the realm of a new semi-custom Gordon Smith which I've been GASing for after finally trying some in person, basically wanting this exact guitar but with the Jazzmaster trem setup






but ever so slightly more and I could get a lightly used (or even new) Dunable USA 






I should really get around to trying one of the glossy Dunable DEs just to establish whether or not I'm a fan of their neck finish, but regardless it doesn't take too much effort to sand it down anyways. I'm just more of a fan of the rawer/rougher finishes found on the USA models in general.

wanting the Dunable for C#/C standard grindier stuff and the Gordon Smith to replace my old Jazzmaster as my Drop D guitar for indie/post-hardcore stuff ;(


----------



## CanserDYI

That Gordon Smith is beautiful.


----------



## Masoo2

CanserDYI said:


> That Gordon Smith is beautiful.


I wasn't sure what to expect but omfg they're n i c e.

those Gatsbys are incredibly small and lightweight. not in a problematic way, but think of them as a new take on a Mustang but still with a 25.5 inch scale.

the standard thin neck profile isn't incredibly thin, but somewhat similar I'd say to a Fender "thinish" type profile. more than comfy enough.

there's also their flat top not-a-Les-Paul which look fantastic but I'm unsure as to whether you can order them with a forearm contour or not.


----------



## thrashcomics

A Gothic Explorer or an MX250 plus a Jose Modded Marshall.

Oh and I REALLY need a VHT GP3 if you have one for sale hit me up.


----------



## technomancer

thrashcomics said:


> A Gothic Explorer or an MX250 plus a Jose Modded Marshall.
> 
> Oh and I REALLY need a VHT GP3 if you have one for sale hit me up.



Funnily enough hoping to knock out one of my Jose builds over the holidays... they've been sitting here for months


----------



## Kyle Jordan

technomancer said:


> Funnily enough hoping to knock out one of my Jose builds over the holidays... they've been sitting here for months



If you get one finished, start a thread titled: NAD. Ho Ho Jose!


----------



## thrashcomics

technomancer said:


> Funnily enough hoping to knock out one of my Jose builds over the holidays... they've been sitting here for months


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Furtive Glance

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Hoss632

My current gas.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

How can I buy this from BIGBOSS?????


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i neeeeed it


----------



## gunshow86de

Can't decide if this is ugly or beautiful... I want it.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> i neeeeed it
> View attachment 117252



What's up with guys lately making these gigantic crackles. It's supposed to be like lightning through the black. This and the recent Kiesel ones have just been weird. Ormsby and Aristides have been doing it proper.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A simple squier
But its so right


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A simple squier
> But its so right


Perfect baritone neck candidate!


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> What's up with guys lately making these gigantic crackles. It's supposed to be like lightning through the black. This and the recent Kiesel ones have just been weird. Ormsby and Aristides have been doing it proper.


Easier to hand paint like that.


----------



## Samark




----------



## maliciousteve

The RG565R


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Completely out of left field but suddenly caught serious gas for Aztec and Mayan death whistles.



And it seems they're also cheap and easy to get too.


----------



## beerandbeards

I may get this as a project. I have a spare mint green pickguard, order some dimarzio blade single coils a la Kotzen, and play some standard B stuff


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm wanting a 7 string to play some different stuff when I don't need the 8th string. I like everything about the Holcomb SE except the pattern wide neck (I'm also not a huge fan of Ibby necks, so no get a used Prestige). The SLS C7 I had wasn't bad, but the neck was a bit thinner than I would have liked.

Also, GASing for a PRS McCarty 594 Singlecut but not wanting to pay new prices (and finding a used one to physically try is tough).


----------



## Mboogie7

Really gasing for one of those white LTD H31000FR’s. Does anyone have experience with the Floyd rose 1000se?


----------



## Tree

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm wanting a 7 string to play some different stuff when I don't need the 8th string. I like everything about the Holcomb SE except the pattern wide neck (I'm also not a huge fan of Ibby necks, so no get a used Prestige). The SLS C7 I had wasn't bad, but the neck was a bit thinner than I would have liked.
> 
> Also, GASing for a PRS McCarty 594 Singlecut but not wanting to pay new prices (and finding a used one to physically try is tough).


Maybe try some Jackson and ESP 7s? Their necks are typically a bit more girth-y than Ibanez and the Schecter SLS neck, which are super thin. ESP especially is nice and thin, but has a roundness to it that’s not fatiguing in any way.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i usually hate R2 shapes but for some reason this slime green one speaks to me


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> i usually hate R2 shapes but for some reason this slime green one speaks to me
> View attachment 117390



Needs a black pickguard but yeah that is really cool. Than again I like the R2.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I really didn't need to see this in my usual pawn haunting grounds right now...


----------



## p0ke

GASsing for this one currently:






... but I can't really justify buying one in any way, since I mostly play sitting down and mostly 6-strings at the moment  If I get my band going again though, I might consider it again. We've been on a hiatus since the pandemic started.


----------



## norbert_jr

@p0ke i totally feel you!
my old band was inactive since the start of the pandemic and in april we just recorded our last song and split after that. so now i'm lucky and might join a local band that plays 7-strings so i'm kinda GASsing for some more extreme shapes like a V (or anything else) with 7 strings.
That Jackson Rhoads X looks pretty sick!


----------



## p0ke

norbert_jr said:


> That Jackson Rhoads X looks pretty sick!



Yeah and it's not that expensive either, 918€ at Thomann.de! So I will absolutely have one at some point, as soon as I can justify it somehow


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Mboogie7 said:


> Really gasing for one of those white LTD H31000FR’s. Does anyone have experience with the Floyd rose 1000se?



Those are gorgeous in white with the gold hardware! You must grab one haha

1000 is functionally the same as an OFR. Knife edges not quite as durable but if you're playing multiple guitars realistically it will last for years. Mine will hitch at a point about 15 cents flat after dive, but easily remedied with a quick pullup. Neither is as good as a Gotoh 1996T though 



p0ke said:


> GASsing for this one currently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but I can't really justify buying one in any way, since I mostly play sitting down and mostly 6-strings at the moment  If I get my band going again though, I might consider it again. We've been on a hiatus since the pandemic started.



Same but for the old gloss black RR7 import with passives that I can't find anywhere now


----------



## Randy




----------



## gunshow86de

Mod shop posted a slew of Black Beauties for Black Friday.


----------



## Acme

What the hell is this?


Randy said:


> View attachment 117444
> View attachment 117445
> View attachment 117446


----------



## Randy

Acme said:


> What the hell is this?


Fender


----------



## r33per

Randy said:


> View attachment 117444
> View attachment 117445
> View attachment 117446


----------



## Mboogie7

Acme said:


> What the hell is this?


I could be mistaken, but it looks like the Fender 7stringer that the guitarist in Suicide Silence uses.


----------



## thrashcomics

Before I order a Death Kelly body, anyone have experience with KNE?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thrashcomics said:


> View attachment 117466
> 
> Before I order a Death Kelly body, anyone have experience with KNE?


@youngthrasher9 does iirc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Acme said:


> What the hell is this?





Mboogie7 said:


> I could be mistaken, but it looks like the Fender 7stringer that the guitarist in Suicide Silence uses.


Yep, one of two made for Chris of SS. Apparently he has a Jazzmaster 7 in the works.


----------



## technomancer

thrashcomics said:


> View attachment 117466
> 
> Before I order a Death Kelly body, anyone have experience with KNE?



KNE does good work, both of my MJT strats are build with his bodies and the 2 Charvel'ish builds I have in process are also bodies from KNE. I actually have another strat body that should be here next week, just trying to decide if I want to do the build at MJT or GMW.


----------



## thrashcomics

technomancer said:


> KNE does good work, both of my MJT strats are build with his bodies and the 2 Charvel'ish builds I have in process are also bodies from KNE. I actually have another strat body that should be here next week, just trying to decide if I want to do the build at MJT or GMW.


Dope. My plan is to grab a Warmoth Arcade neck, get MJT to mimic the finish they did on my P bass on one of these, and have a matching pair of "Fender/Jackson" relic'd thrash monsters.


----------



## youngthrasher9

thrashcomics said:


> View attachment 117466
> 
> Before I order a Death Kelly body, anyone have experience with KNE?





KnightBrolaire said:


> @youngthrasher9 does iirc


Yes I do! Mitch and crew from KNE do very good work. The website is pretty outdated and apparently they’re working on that but if you email them, they’re fairly quick to respond and any options they don’t have listed on the site but have the means to accomplish, they’ll do for a very reasonable charge. I was actually the first death kelly body order from them, they had to program the CNC based on plans I acquired and they did it in a very reasonable amount of time with good communication.


----------



## thrashcomics

youngthrasher9 said:


> Yes I do! Mitch and crew from KNE do very good work. The website is pretty outdated and apparently they’re working on that but if you email them, they’re fairly quick to respond and any options they don’t have listed on the site but have the means to accomplish, they’ll do for a very reasonable charge. I was actually the first death kelly body order from them, they had to program the CNC based on plans I acquired and they did it in a very reasonable amount of time with good communication.


That's exciting. I emailed for a quote and got a reply within hours. Now that I have confirmation of quality expect a DK in the first half of 2023.

I made a mock up of a custom logo "SackJon"


----------



## Sunlit Omega

I have found myself with a mighty need..


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## thrashcomics

This is GAS worthy.


----------



## Samark

It’s perfect


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> It’s perfect
> 
> View attachment 117547


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> View attachment 117548


My thoughts when posting "I wonder if Jas will chime in about it having the wrong headstock"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Samark said:


> My thoughts when posting "I wonder if Jas will chime in about it having the wrong headstock"



I'm surprised his first target wasn't the inlay.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm surprised his first target wasn't the inlay.



I'm still operating under the impression that the inlay is somewhat removable. Will have more on that over the next year or so.


----------



## CanserDYI

I have zero idea why, but I have grown to really like the inlay. I think its pointless, obtrusive, vain, and everything most people hate, but I just love it. 

...and I like cockstocks.


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> I'm still operating under the impression that the inlay is somewhat removable. Will have more on that over the next year or so.


Let's hope this process is applicable as the blocks are obviously larger than the dots etc etc. (IG Rad Rob Grey from RIP for anyone who's interested)


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Let's hope this process is applicable as the blocks are obviously larger than the dots etc etc. (IG Rad Rob Grey from RIP for anyone who's interested)
> View attachment 117549



I'm just going to have that whole 12th fret area removed and replaced with some matching ebony, basically.


----------



## technomancer

Samark said:


> It’s perfect
> 
> View attachment 117547



Where is this listed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

thrashcomics said:


> This is GAS worthy.



That mini switch layout is pretty clever.


----------



## NoodleFace

Someone offered a banshee mach 7 for my carvin then had to back out. Now I want one bad...


----------



## thrashcomics

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That mini switch layout is pretty clever.


Honestly thinking of eventually grabbing a second pick guard and doing this to my Cutlass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

thrashcomics said:


> Honestly thinking of eventually grabbing a second pick guard and doing this to my Cutlass.


I need to figure out what those push/push switches are. May do them for a Strat I got I was considering putting rail buckers in.


----------



## gunch

I still want an RG, but also a km6 mk. II, and something down the middle like an old banshee neck-through


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> I still want an RG, but also a km6 mk. II, and something down the middle like an old banshee neck-through


I'd look into the latter two, especially the KM. They sem to be going up in value.


----------



## Noodler

This new Balaguer model looks gooooooood!


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Zado




----------



## Seabeast2000

I am gassing for this Jazzmaster at the 1:10 mark. What is this model?


----------



## dr_game0ver

Don't know either but i want it too.


----------



## NickS

Seabeast2000 said:


> I am gassing for this Jazzmaster at the 1:10 mark. What is this model?



Pretty sure that's the new Fender Aerodyne (Made in Japan) line. Pretty decent deal I believe at like $1,300?


----------



## Seabeast2000

NickS said:


> Pretty sure that's the new Fender Aerodyne (Made in Japan) line. Pretty decent deal I believe at like $1,300?


Can't find an aerodyne JM but it appears to be a limited Japan only Modern HH JM


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Can't find an aerodyne JM but it appears to be a limited Japan only Modern HH JM


Yep, as always Japan gets the cool shit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of Fender and Cool Shit, I was watching the new British Lion video and uh


Fender Crackle series guitars when???


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Samark said:


> It’s perfect
> 
> View attachment 117547


 I want this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about selling my kiesel zm7 and grabbing a jim root jazzmaster.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Just ordered one of these. Couldn’t resist.


----------



## Randy




----------



## mlp187

Just ordered one of these. Couldn’t resist.


soul_lip_mike said:


>



Congratulations! What’s the wait time?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

mlp187 said:


> Just ordered one of these. Couldn’t resist.
> 
> Congratulations! What’s the wait time?


About 6 months is what I was quoted


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> View attachment 117775



That's hot (except for the lame leg rest)


----------



## Thesius




----------



## mlp187

soul_lip_mike said:


> About 6 months is what I was quoted


That’s so good. I’ve been fence-sitting about placing an order for the better part of a year. Then… I ordered a giant OLED tv. Today.
So… maybe next year. 
Hyped for your NGD!


----------



## Seabeast2000

27" and I'd eventually swap all hardware for gold and gold EMGs.


----------



## Samark

Couldn't help myself. 1" thick for a carve top


----------



## arasys




----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

soul_lip_mike said:


>


It's beautiful and I love it, but that bridge looks like it belongs on a €400,- 7 string as a cheap option to a Hipshot hardtail. Any insight on what it is?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> It's beautiful and I love it, but that bridge looks like it belongs on a €400,- 7 string as a cheap option to a Hipshot hardtail. Any insight on what it is?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

soul_lip_mike said:


>



I should've been a bit more specific. I know it's a Jackson, but what is the bridge? May it be an even better option than the common Hipshot one?


----------



## DiezelMonster

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I should've been a bit more specific. I know it's a Jackson, but what is the bridge? May it be an even better option than the common Hipshot one?


is it not the hipshot bridge?????


----------



## NickS

DiezelMonster said:


> is it not the hipshot bridge?????


No, pretty sure it's the same bridge my Indo SLAT has on it. It's fine functionally, I guess. Hipshots look and feel a little better.


----------



## DiezelMonster

NickS said:


> No, pretty sure it's the same bridge my Indo SLAT has on it. It's fine functionally, I guess. Hipshots look and feel a little better.


Weird, I'm sure that was $7K as well for that guitar hahaha, I have been having a problem getting hipshot parts where I work, maybe that is why?


----------



## xzacx

Looks like it’s just the same bridge that they used on B7s—which is disappointing in the sense that’s it’s not a Floyd, but since there’s nothing remotely special about a Hipshot, it’s no worse than that either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

xzacx said:


> Looks like it’s just the same bridge that they used on B7s—which is disappointing in the sense that’s it’s not a Floyd, but since there’s nothing remotely special about a Hipshot, it’s no worse than that either.



This.

I'll never understand the Hipshot worship. They're nothing special at all.


----------



## NoodleFace

MaxOfMetal said:


> This.
> 
> I'll never understand the Hipshot worship. They're nothing special at all.


If I don't get a Floyd on a guitar I like the Hipshot bridges. Not for any functional reason, it's just a standard bridge. But I like the way a Hipshot feels while playing. 

That said... Floyd's on everything please, I'm not a pussy


----------



## mlp187

MaxOfMetal said:


> This.
> 
> I'll never understand the Hipshot worship. They're nothing special at all.


I remember Hipshot blowing up on SSO because of the aesthetics. As in, the shoulders of the bridge look cooler than the flat-plate fender style bridges. 

Maybe I’m wrong. Maybe I’m right. Maybe I’m projecting. Maybe my kids are calling for me and I’m hiding in the bathroom trying to extend my moment of peace.


----------



## NickS

MaxOfMetal said:


> This.
> 
> I'll never understand the Hipshot worship. They're nothing special at all.


Not saying that Hipshot stuff is the absolute best thing out there, but they are a solid product, and they nail the aesthetics, and I like that they're made in the US for an okay/fair price.

But there's lots of other good brands out there too.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Its not my GAS, but I'm not sure anyone has mentioned this thing? If so, I'll just slip it in here for fun.


----------



## mlp187

@Seabeast2000 that looks awesome. I really want to try it out just for the distortion


----------



## MFB

Shame about the edgelord inlay on that Warrior, because everything else on it is absolutely dynamite.


----------



## Masoo2

oh my gosh do not check Guitar Center and Music Go Round when you don't have funds on hand...

absolute stunner JP13-7, guessing it was a Chelsea Grin or Ice Nine Kills artist custom??? one of the nicest I've ever seen and I'll be forever jealous of who picks this up. haven't had this much instant-GAS in years. 






and peep this one-off Schecter JL-*8 *made for the band Uncured

*



*


----------



## Shawn

Still kinda want one of these!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Randy




----------



## Zado




----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## ThePhilosopher

Either of @soul_lip_mike 's ESP 7s.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

ThePhilosopher said:


> Either of @soul_lip_mike 's ESP 7s.


Hey these are still for sale


----------



## Samark

GAS, I'm sick of you. Really, I am.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> GAS, I'm sick of you. Really, I am.
> 
> View attachment 118331
> 
> 
> View attachment 118332
> 
> 
> View attachment 118333
> 
> 
> View attachment 118334



Love those coral sea ones. There's one on Reverb now, but it's a bit much, both in price and how many colors are going on in the top. My Aldrich is close, but just a bit weirder because of the sig aspects. Would prefer the one from that guy. Any for sale?


----------



## Tree

I’m on a major RR kick, and somehow this has been growing on me.


----------



## dmlinger

Started as GAS, ended as a purchase. Should be here next week.

Mint Lzzy Hale sig Gibson. Never listened to her music, but she speced out a hell of a guitar. Played her red one with the Firebird headstock last week and it was a serious player. Big hopes for this one. Love the Custom vibes.


----------



## xzacx

Samark said:


> GAS, I'm sick of you. Really, I am.
> 
> View attachment 118331


Ugh, seeing this is painful. I used to own that 1H with the maple board—twice actually haha. I'd like to have that one back again for good.


----------



## BMFan30

Zado said:


>


This looks fucking awesome. Looks like it's physically cold to the touch like a big block of ice.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Love those coral sea ones. There's one on Reverb now, but it's a bit much, both in price and how many colors are going on in the top. My Aldrich is close, but just a bit weirder because of the sig aspects. Would prefer the one from that guy. Any for sale?



I kind of like the one on reverb  I'm done for the year though, got GMW holoflake in and the Mike Learn The Fog guitar should ship Monday


----------



## Zado

BMFan30 said:


> This looks fucking awesome. Looks like it's physically cold to the touch like a big block of ice.


Exactly my thought, good description. I'd do dirty things for a V-1 in that finish.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> I kind of like the one on reverb  I'm done for the year though, got GMW holoflake in and the Mike Learn The Fog guitar should ship Monday



I'm done for the year, says man when it's 14 days away from the new year. I may also be done for the year. I should know in about 7 days or so.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I'm done for the year, says man when it's 14 days away from the new year. I may also be done for the year. I should know in about 7 days or so.



Got to draw the line somewhere


----------



## Kaura

Fender Japan still keeps winning! These just dropped.











I have to admit, the pickguard is kinda wonky but I love how they finally made a HH Strat with coil-split. The Modern series looked great but the lack of coil-splitting was the reason I never got one.


----------



## technomancer

Soon...


----------



## ramses

Tree said:


> I’m on a major RR kick, and somehow this has been growing on me.
> 
> View attachment 118368



Why camo? (I love everything else)


----------



## Tree

ramses said:


> Why camo? (I love everything else)


If this were gloss black I would have preordered one when they were announced


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes




----------



## mlp187

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> View attachment 118450


I love this, and appreciate the contrast of the neck/body. However, I’m really wondering how badass this would look w/ matching inlays, binding, and a black nut.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling




----------



## CapinCripes

Oh hey look the original double Rhoads/ king v is up for sale.


----------



## Randy




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LTD '87 Series GAS hit me all of a sudden


----------



## Samark

Evertune isn’t my first choice but just saw this again and am in love





The 7 string version of the ‘stock looks far better than the 6.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

More usual pawn haunting at the worst possible times.


----------



## Randy




----------



## narad

Randy said:


> View attachment 118736



Sully?


----------



## S4M4R1N




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Pensa Guitars:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Fender American Ultra Stratocaster HSS, Ebony Fingerboard - Limited Edition Umbra


----------



## soul_lip_mike

ESP Tech House ONE OFF custom order DV840 2014 Dave Mustaine DV8 | Reverb


Ordered at ESP Tech house 2014,base on DV8, MINT!Feel free to ask.




reverb.com


----------



## MFB

soul_lip_mike said:


> ESP Tech House ONE OFF custom order DV840 2014 Dave Mustaine DV8 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Ordered at ESP Tech house 2014,base on DV8, MINT!Feel free to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



God damn it, it's like a more aggressive version of Karl Sanders Dean signature


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Lord have mercy.....have mercy on me!


----------



## NickS

^Never seen a neck P90 on an 8 string, looks cool!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

NickS said:


> ^Never seen a neck P90 on an 8 string, looks cool!


Same as that dude!


----------



## narad

soul_lip_mike said:


> ESP Tech House ONE OFF custom order DV840 2014 Dave Mustaine DV8 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Ordered at ESP Tech house 2014,base on DV8, MINT!Feel free to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



I probably should have bought that when it was on digimart. Price was ~$2700, so you should have lots of wiggle room if you want to make an offer.


----------



## Samark




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

this may be the first guitar I preorder


----------



## NickS

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 118954
> 
> 
> this may be the first guitar I preorder


Which one are you going for? I like em both, but I"d have to go Goldtop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NickS said:


> Which one are you going for? I like em both, but I"d have to go Goldtop.


No fucking clue. I keep flip-flopping back and fourth.  I always wanted a gold-top DGT, but at the same time I fucking love the McCarty burst.


----------



## MFB

If they released it as a hardtail, like an actual McCarty, then I'll be in trouble; I've always loved the look of a gold PRS since seeing Dave Knudson's but I have zero need for a vintage tremolo.


----------



## Randy




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> View attachment 119093


I dig everything about this except that finish. Wish they just stuck with a single finish instead of going with the vintage Fender-esque worn overspray.


----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I dig everything about this except that finish. Wish they just stuck with a single finish instead of going with the vintage Fender-esque worn overspray.


I don't love it but it works with the theme. It's got the look of a cobbled together Frankenstrat, but in an Explorer/Destroyer/Kelly variant instead. Would look different thematically with a vanilla or 'classy' paintjob.


----------



## xzacx

Single 12th fret inlays, whether the ESP block, the goofy Aristides squiggles, or even something good like a sharkfin, are dealbreakers each and every time. That thing is pretty amazing otherwise.


----------



## dmlinger

xzacx said:


> Single 12th fret inlays, whether the ESP block, the goofy Aristides squiggles, or even something good like a sharkfin, are dealbreakers each and every time. That thing is pretty amazing otherwise.


Can’t say I’ve ever heard that opinion shared. Assuming you like full inlays or none at all?

I get on with all of the traditional inlays and their variations. Single at the 12, or none at all work, too. 

Only inlays I can’t do are the ones I’d call gaudy…vines, crosses, anything gothic, Roman numerals, etc. can’t do it.


----------



## narad

dmlinger said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever heard that opinion shared. Assuming you like full inlays or none at all?



Really? It's basically my catchphrase here.


----------



## xzacx

dmlinger said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever heard that opinion shared. Assuming you like full inlays or none at all?


Exactly. I think I once actually saw @narad call a single 12th inlay guitar something like "either one or nine inlays away from perfection," and I never saw the sentiment articulated better.


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> Exactly. I think I once actually saw @narad call a single 12th inlay guitar something like "either one or nine inlays away from perfection," and I never saw the sentiment articulated better.



It's also funny in that I just randomly stumbled upon that Jackson last night for the first time and thought "That goddamn inlay!?", only to see it pop up here in the morning. The Jackson CS is really going out of their way to ruin some cool guitars lately with the single 12th fret inlay.


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> It's also funny in that I just randomly stumbled upon that Jackson last night for the first time and thought "That goddamn inlay!?", only to see it pop up here in the morning. The Jackson CS is really going out of their way to ruin some cool guitars lately with the single 12th fret inlay.


For all of Jackson’s faults, that’s historically been one thing they haven’t been guilty of too often. You’re totally right though, it’s been popping up on more and more Custom Shops lately—I think they have a couple new builders who these might be attributable to.


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> For all of Jackson’s faults, that’s historically been one thing they haven’t been guilty of too often. You’re totally right though, it’s been popping up on more and more Custom Shops lately—I think they have a couple new builders who these might be attributable to.



Kills me:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Kills me:


...I actually really dig that.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...I actually really dig that.



I really like everything but the inlay. Curious to know how a "nightswan/stef" pickup layout would look on a solid color.


----------



## technomancer

The single inlay doesn't bother me... but put the damn shark fin the right way


----------



## dmlinger

I guess I’ve never noticed the comments. I do agree those examples of the Jacksons would be better with more or less inlays, but I don’t mind it.


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## Samark




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Samark said:


> View attachment 119154


seconded


----------



## Noodler

Samark said:


> View attachment 119154


Give it to me naoh!!


----------



## MFB

Randy said:


> Jackson Demmelition/Destroyer



Just more proof that Jackson CAN do something with that body, but choose not to, which is an absolute shame.


----------



## MFB

Also, the reason I came into this thread:







Demo model that's $100 off and while I would have absolutely zero need for it, it's fucking CLEAN and crushes the AZES that I thought I would go for if I wanted something Strat adjacent


----------



## Randy

MFB said:


> Also, the reason I came into this thread:


 
Also the reason I came into this thread.


----------



## gunshow86de

fellas...


----------



## Thaeon

The new Bogner Uber Ultra that Reza demoed a little over a week ago has my eye when production goes live. Other than that, more Onis, a QC, a Korg Prologue, and an ASM Hydrasynth. I also need to build a new computer. But that’s only partially related.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Mayo configurator giving me bigly GAS.


----------



## arasys




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 118954
> 
> 
> this may be the first guitar I preorder


HURRY UP PRS


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy




----------



## technomancer

Are those LSLs? Nice Nick Mars tributes regardless 

EDIT: nevermind I see the photo is from 2017


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> View attachment 119401
> View attachment 119402
> View attachment 119403
> View attachment 119404


ESP needs to add this finish to the '87 series.


----------



## thrashcomics

Is it still GAS if its on its way?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------

